# Rotwild Ritter? Wo seid ihr?



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Ich sehe lauter Threads über Specialized, Cdale, Superfly, NS Bikes etc...
Bei den Herstellerforen sind die meisten deutschen Hersteller vertreten (Votec, haha, sry, musste sein ), Nicolai, Zonenschein, Alutech, Bergwerk, usw.! Aber das ist doch die Konkurenz von Rotwild innerhalb Deutschland. 

Mit dem Thread hier könnte man schauen ob es sich für Rotwild lohnen würde, einen Forumbetreuer zu organisieren, der vll mal 2 Stunden am Tag hier reinschaut und Leuten, die Probleme mit ihren Bikes haben bzw Fragen haben, weiterhilft. Laut mtb-news.de gibt es Herstellerforen nur wenn es einen Betreuer gibt (wie im Kindergarten ).

Naja, ich erstelle den Thread weil ich schon öffters an Rotwild schreiben musste, weil ich da was nicht verstand...mit einem Forum wäre das viel leichter. Und Andere, die die selbe Frage hätten, würden die Antwort schnell finden bzw. bekommen.

Und hier könnt ich auch mal eure Bilder posten 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## cubeI (26. Juni 2006)

Ist ne`gute Idee. Aber diese Initiative wurde wohl schonmal gestartet. 
Damals hieß es: Nur ne Frage der Zeit....

GRUSS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_D (26. Juni 2006)

Ich find's auch schade, dass es kein Rotwild-Forum gibt. Vor allem über das RFC 0.4 würde ich gerne mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte lesen.


----------



## Rossi325 (26. Juni 2006)

ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen nun ein RFC 0.3 und würde mich auch für ein Forum interessieren. Freiwillige vor!

Viele Grüße
Rossi


----------



## indo_koeln (26. Juni 2006)

Forum für Rotwild wäre ne Klasse Idee!!!


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

So, 5 Leute für ein Unterforum, sieht doch echt klasse aus  !
Aber Rotwild ist sicherlich zahlreicher im Forum verteten. Von CC bis FR alles dabei. 
Wenn man wo anders ne spzifische Frage zum Rahmen stellt, sinkt der Thread dazu ab und man bekommt keine Antwort. 

Möglicherweise ergibt sich was.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Ümmel (26. Juni 2006)

Hab bei ADP vor längerer Zeit angefragt wegen diesem Forum. Haben gesagt das sie derzeit noch keinen Bedarf sehen und lieber persönlich per Mail oder Tel. mit den Kunden kommunizieren wollen.


----------



## uphillking (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo !
Hier ist noch jemand von der CC-Abteilung.


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

Ümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei ADP vor längerer Zeit angefragt wegen diesem Forum. Haben gesagt das sie derzeit noch keinen Bedarf sehen und lieber persönlich per Mail oder Tel. mit den Kunden kommunizieren wollen.



Hm, schade. Aber das hauptargument wäre doch die Werbung. Ist ja schließlich das meistbesuchter "Fahrrad"-Forum hier!
Und bei solch edlen Geräten:
(meins)




Grüße, Lev.

@uphillking

Kennen wir uns? HD-HD?


----------



## cubeI (27. Juni 2006)

Ümmel schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei ADP vor längerer Zeit angefragt wegen diesem Forum. Haben gesagt das sie derzeit noch keinen Bedarf sehen und lieber persönlich per Mail oder Tel. mit den Kunden kommunizieren wollen.



Und das geht eigentlich immer recht fix. 
Aber trotzdem: Rotwild-Forum muss sein.


----------



## Ümmel (27. Juni 2006)

Dann schreibt ADP doch alle mal eine Mail !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

Gesagt - getan 


> Sehr geehrtes ROTWILD Team,
> 
> mit Sicherheit kennen Sie das mtb-news.de Forum. Die umfangreichste Internetseite bei der es um jede Art von Fahrrädern geht.
> 
> ...



Jeder Verbesserungsvorschlag kommt zu spät


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2006)

So, ich mal wieder:


			
				ROTWILD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lev,
> 
> besten Dank für die freundliche Anfrage und den Hinweis auf die verschiedenen Herstellerforen unter mtb-news.de, das uns natürlich als eines der ganz großen Foren bekannt ist und das von uns auch immer wieder eingesehen wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## swift (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

meld mich hier auch mal als Rotwildler,


", haben aber schlichtweg bislang noch keine Zeit gefunden, dies zu realisieren. Wir bleiben dran ... "


deswegen ist es ja ein forum und kein live dschäd  oder ??


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2006)

Schreib(t) doch auch mal ne Mail


----------



## Da Goasse (6. Juli 2006)

So hier noch einer hab zwar zur zeit noch keins bekomme aber spätestens nächste woche eines der ersten R.E.D.1´s   bin so glücklich... bis demnächst!!


----------



## LDSign (6. Juli 2006)

Hi

So, hier ist ein weiterer "roter Wilder" ;-) Ein eigenes Unterforum wäre Klasse - könnte man das nicht ohne offiziellen Support realisieren?

LG, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_D (6. Juli 2006)

Leider nicht...

Siehe hier (Post 3):


			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Herstellerforen gibt es nur, wenn der Hersteller dies mit supportet und unterstützt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Torsten
> Moderator-Herstellerforen



@da goasse: Was? Wo? Wie? Und vor allem: woher? Und wie teuer? Fotos!!! (Also soblad du's hast - oder aus dem Web.)


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2006)

Auja! Pic her, aber ganz schnell!!!


----------



## Da Goasse (8. Juli 2006)

hee hee hab mich damals fÃ¼r des sponsoring beworben und hab jetzt erstmal ein co-sponsoring von ihnen bekommen deshalb bekomme ich auch den rahmen!! 

Kosten wird der Rahmen im normalen Verkauf zwischen 1800-2000â¬ mit dÃ¤mpfer (DHX-5)

Meins wird ein bisschen anders aussehen... wird mit ner 66 und Deemax aufgebaut aber ich tu dann nÃ¤chste woche pics rein wenn ichs hab...


----------



## austinpowers (8. Juli 2006)

So, ich melde mich dann auch mal als Rotwild-Besitzer 

Meine Anfragen an ADP wurden zwar bislang per Mail immer supergut und schnell
beantwortet aber für den Meinungs- und Erfahrungsaustausch wäre so ein
Forum vielleicht wirklich nicht schlecht.

Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2006)

So ein Forum wäre doch wirklich auch Werbung für Rotwild. Gerade derzeit wo Bürgernähe (siehe WM) doch groß geschrieben und ganz Deutschland sich in einem "Umbruch" befindet, sollte Rotwild seine Nähe zum Kunden durch solch ein Forum unterstreichen.

Gruss


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

Ok, ich muss sagen: NEID! Zum Bild! Co Sponsering: RESPEKT!

Und an die, die ein Forum möchten: SPAMT ADP MIT ANFRAGEN ZU! (Mit seriösen natürlich), evtl. geht denen ja ein Lichtlein auf!

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit deren Email Support auch zufrieden  !


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal wieder. Freue mich ein RCC 1.0 mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen ist ein klasse Bike und der Support von Rotwild ist auch sehr gut. Genau so wie ich es mir von einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse erwarte. 

So und hier noch mein Bike, weil ich's so mag  





Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## cubeI (11. Juli 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> dann will ich auch mal wieder. Freue mich ein RCC 1.0 mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen ist ein klasse Bike und der Support von Rotwild ist auch sehr gut. Genau so wie ich es mir von einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse erwarte.
> 
> ...



Um es nochmal zu sagen: Endgeil! 
(Wie wärs demnächst mit ner neuen FOX F100 2007 in weiß ??


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2006)

Hinten mehr FW als vorne? 

Was wiegt denn das hübsche Teil?
Schlagen bei dir die Bremshebel nicht an das Oberrohr an?

Cheers.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (12. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hinten mehr FW als vorne?
> 
> Was wiegt denn das hübsche Teil?
> Schlagen bei dir die Bremshebel nicht an das Oberrohr an?
> ...



Bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden (optisch und technisch) mit der Marzocchi. Da wird wohl keine Fox drankommen.

Zur Zeit wiegt es 10,12kg, Details im Fotoalbum.

Die Bremshebel schlagen nur ans Oberrohr wenn ich auf den Boden schlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (12. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute, bin auch für nen ROTWILD Unterforum. 

Wo bei die Jungs von ADP zugegebener Weise per Mail und Telefon recht fix sind.  

Gruß Boris


----------



## leonardo59 (25. Juli 2006)

Rotwild RCC1.2, Fahrbereit mit Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Bidonhalter 10.4 kg


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. Juli 2006)

leonardo59 schrieb:
			
		

> Rotwild RCC1.2, Fahrbereit mit Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Bidonhalter 10.4 kg



Ein größeres Bild würde das Teileraten viiieeel einfacher machen


----------



## Jogi (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Ich oute mich jetzt auch mal als ROTWILDERER

hier meine Tatwaffe:





Nähere Infos zum Bike auf meiner HP

Ich hatte übrigens nie wirklich Probleme mit dem Bike, mit Ausnahme beim Aufbau, da war das Sitzrohr nicht sauber ausgerieben. Das hate der Händler meines Vertrauens aber nachgearbeitet und ROTWILD hat ne neue Sattelstütze spendiert.


----------



## leonardo59 (25. Juli 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ein größeres Bild würde das Teileraten viiieeel einfacher machen



gr. Foto in Gallery

Gabel : SID Race 
Räder : DT240s / Mavic717 / DT Aerolight
Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze : R-WCS
Kurbel, Kassette, Umwerfer, Kette, Pedal : XTR
Wechsel, Drehgriffschalter : SRAM XO
Kabelzüge : Gore
Bremsen : Marta 160/160
Sattel : Selle SLR
Bidonhalter: Carbon von bikeimport.ch


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. Juli 2006)

Danke


----------



## Levty (25. Juli 2006)

Sehr geil. Ich schwanke immer noch, ob ich mir n CCler Rahmen zulegen sollte und meinen alten rausschmeißen...
Aber erstmal mein Fully weiterbringen, KeFü, Bremsleitungen durch den Rahmen und neues Innenlager...
Aktuell: 




Cheers.


----------



## Schottenrock (2. August 2006)

Hallo Jungs!
Hab mir auch ein Rotwild zulegen müssen! RFR 06 aus 2005 mit 66 light, single track und dhx 5.0... Naja Stec hat zwar lange gebraucht und nicht ganz die gleichen Teile geliefert die auf der Rechnung standen, aber für 2500 euronen ganz ok!!!!
Fährt sich sehr smooth


----------



## Levty (2. August 2006)

Na, ein Leidensgenosse, zieh die Steckachse nicht zu fest zu, sonst reisst sie wie bei mir.
Haste Bild?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schottenrock (3. August 2006)

http://www.traildevils.ch/images/bikegallery/bikes_preview/bikepic_951_1.jpg Ansonsten kann ich diesen Link geben...
Keine Ahnung wie das Ding da funzt.. ah ja so könnt es gehn...ISt recht nett, aber so rifhtig ausfahren muss ich es schon noch. Afritz in Kärnten und dann Schladming wird lustig


----------



## damian20 (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

bin seit Mai auch ein Rotwilderer. Ist mein erstes Rotwild RFC 0.4 in der Kide Ride Ausstattung. Bin bisher recht begeistert. Kannte vorher nur ein Cannondale SV mit 100 mm Federweg.
Mit 14,6 kg Gewicht fahrbereit, läßt es sich auch gut auf Touren bewegen. Bergab auf groben Singeltrails, ist das Teil echt der Hammer.
Besonders der wirklich antriebsneutrale Hinterbau begeistert mich, im Wiegetritt kein Wippen (Pro Pedal wird eigentlich nicht benötigt). Hatte erst ein wenig bedenken wegen dem Carbon Hinterbau aber bisher unbegründet, ist absolut schlagfest gegenüber fliegenden Steinen. Da ist die Lackierung schon empfindlicher.
Mal sehen wie es nach 11 Tagen Gardasee ende August ausschaut.




Grüße


----------



## Orakel (6. August 2006)

Och, bin seit Ostern Rotwildbiker, habe mir das RFC 04 (Crosskit) selbst aufgebaut.
Funktioniert sehrgut, die Plattform auf Null gestellt am Dt Swiss HRV, trotzdem wippt es nicht, spricht sehr sensibel an, wiege nur 69kg den Dämpfer fahr ich mit 6bar. War damit am Gardasee und muss sagen das Bike hat meine Erwartungen voll erfühlt.
Bild folgt noch wenn ich mich hier auskenne.
Gruss Orakel


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. August 2006)

Ich denke, Rotwild wird schon ab und an in diesen Beitrag reinsehen. Von daher: Her mit dem eigenen Bereich!
Mir hat Rotwild bisher auch super auf Anfragen per Mail geantwortet, das Ergebnis habe ich immer noch gespeichert und rufe es ab und an auch wieder auf, aber im Forum könnte es eben mehreren Kunden dienlich sein.
Die Zeit wirds zeigen...


----------



## Schottenrock (7. August 2006)

Ja ich finde dass Rotwild einen perfekten service liefert. Hab einige Anfragen bezüglich Dämpfer Setup geschrieben, und die haben sich sofort bemüht mir alles zu erklären. Den DHX 5.0 einzustellen ist zwar nicht besonders schwer, hab aber trotzdem Hilfe gebraucht. Das Ding läuft zwar jetz straffer als das Stinky von einem Kumpel, aber es ist halt ein Eingelenker... Was ich besonders schawrf finde ist die Geometrieverstellung beim RFR 0.6.... Das bringt schon was, auch auf Touren, nur sei bemerkt, dass dann trotz einiger Behebungsversuche der Umwerfer am rockring schleift... Aber ein biscchen Schmirgelpaper hilft das Geräusch zu beheben...
lg aus Graz in Österreich!!!! Mir sit ausserdem nur einer aufgefallen der auch ein Rotwild hat. Wir zählen uns also schon irgendwie zum erlesenen Kreis...


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115365&stc=1&d=1155050001
hoffe mal dass das so Funktioniert, wenn nicht wäre ich für Tips Dankbar.
Vorne ist ne RS Pike Race drin, die Gänge wechselt SRAM's XO (Trigger), gebremst wird vorne mit Maguras Louise FR, hinten tut's ne normale Louise, Kurbel RF Deus, Stütze Smica, Sattel Selle Italia Flite TT, LR Tune Naben mit DT Swiss 4.1 D und 2,0/1,8er Dt speichen, Lenkzentrale Syntace Superforce 75/6° mit Vector.
Das Bild ist am Gardasee aufgenommen kurz vor dem Sentiero 422.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (10. August 2006)

So jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder hab heute mein R.E.D.1 bekommen... 

Bin grad wie so ein kleines Kind des Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen feiert^^

Des Teil is der Wahnsinn muss die ganze Zeit angucken... und kanns immernoch nicht so wirklich glauben das es wirklich mir gehört...

Fotos kommen heut oder morgen noch im mom fehlt nur die Gabel noch aber die kommt morgen... und dann bin ich defenitiv erstmal nicht mehr ansprechbar  

Also hauts rein!!

Greetz Da Goasse


----------



## Levty (10. August 2006)

Musst du das ins Forum schreiben?


----------



## Da Goasse (11. August 2006)

So hier is es war die erste fahrt war noch nicht alles fertig bin aber mittlerweile fertig und sau glücklich könnte mir grad nur noch einen rubbeln  





greetz


----------



## molchi (11. August 2006)

Hallo!

Jetzt wieder mal kurz zurück zum xc-Fahren! 

Hat eigentlich jemand sein Hirsch-Gerät mit einer Rohloffnabe bestückt??

Grüße
v molchi


----------



## DH-Man (15. August 2006)

Hallo Leute, noch ein Rotwilder !!
Diesmal einer aus der DOWNHILL Fraktion !
Fahre ein Team RDH05 und fahre schon seit fünf Jahren Rotwild Bikes von RFR03, RFR04 bis RFR06 hab ich alles gehabt !
Geile Bikes, super Service !!
Eine Vertretung der Fa. ADP im Herstellerforum würde ich auch begrüßen !


----------



## darth_luke (16. August 2006)

hallo leute,

ich bin auch einer.
fahre ein rcc 0.1 von 2005 und bin glücklich.

gruß an alle.


----------



## Levty (16. August 2006)

@Goasse:
Irgendwie erinnert mich der Frame an ein SX Trail *süttel* bää....

@molchi:
Da hab ich einen gesehen am WE beim Rennen. Aber glaube nicht dass er der einzige ist der so fährt


----------



## brötchenholer (16. August 2006)

Moin,

sagt mal, irre ich mich, oder hatte wir das Thema hier schon einmal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=147735

Aber unabhängig davon hat das Begehren nichts von seiner "Dringlichkeit" verloren  


Schöne Grüße

Alexander

(Ex-kaputtes-1.0er)


----------



## Da Goasse (16. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Goasse:
> ... Frame an ein SX Trail *süttel* bää....




????? süttel????


----------



## schnubbi81 (21. August 2006)

moin, nachdem ich hier im forum schon lange zeit mitlese, hab ich mich auch dazu durchgerungen anzumelden und als rotwildfahrer zu outen.
fahre ein rfc 0.4 und bin echt happy.
super antriebsneutral und geht ab wie die luzzi.
jedoch hab ich so meine probleme mit dem hinterbau sobald das gelaende etwas "spassiger" wird. fahre bei meinen knapp 70 kilo 185psi in der hauptkammer, daraus resultieren <1cm sag!!!
bottom out beim dhx voll drinnen und unterdessen bis 130psi (9bar) im piggy bag. trotzdem schlaegt er noch zu oft durch.
kennt ihr das?
sicherlich ist das bike kein hardcore freerider, dazu faehrts auch viel zu gut bergauf, wundern tuts mich doch.
habt ihr noch geheimtips;-)

danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. August 2006)

du fährst das Kit Ride, ich wiege nicht unwesentlich weniger (69Kg) bei mir (kitCross) mit dem DT Swiss HVR (6bar) schlägt nichts durch, und ich war schon in sehr spassigem Gelände unterwegs.
Leider kenn ich mich mit dem DHX nicht aus.
Ist wohl ne frage für die Dämpferabteilung.


----------



## schnubbi81 (22. August 2006)

ja, richtig, kit ride fahre ich.danke dir, bin erstma n paar tage weg und werds dann ma in der daempferabteilung posten.
meiner meinung nach liegts aber nicht am daempfer, sondern an der hinterbaukinematik, die aus dem daempfer ne sehr lineare kurve rausholt, deshalb hab ichs auch hier gepostet.
geht also mehr um das bike, als um den daempfer, wenn er keinen defekt haben sollte.
das kit cross hat ja den dt swiss daempfer und weniger federweg, dadurch dass der dt daempfer vermutlich ein viel kleineres luftvolumen hat, sind die bikes von der kennlinie wohl nicht vergleichbar.
danke dir aber schonmal...


----------



## chaoscarsten (24. August 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find's auch schade, dass es kein Rotwild-Forum gibt. Vor allem über das RFC 0.4 würde ich gerne mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte lesen.




Ahoi,
was willst Du wissen? 
Das Bike ist der Hammer. Es ist leicht, steif wie sau, fährt wie man es sich
nur wünschen kann und ist TOP Verarbeitet!
Ansonsten kann ich Dir noch sagen, das es teuer ist aber jeden Cent wert.

Wenn DU spezielle Fragen hast, einfach raus damit. 

Ich bin damit jetzt schon ca. 2000KM gefahren! Einfach Bombe!


----------



## jenslindefb (24. August 2006)

Hi,
für die die es vielleicht noch nicht gesehen haben, so sehen die neuen Carbon Bikes aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236093


----------



## Onkel_D (24. August 2006)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> was willst Du wissen?
> Das Bike ist der Hammer. Es ist leicht, steif wie sau, fährt wie man es sich
> nur wünschen kann und ist TOP Verarbeitet!
> ...


Also, erst muss ich mal zugeben, dass ich seit ca. 1 Monat gar kein Rotwild-Ritter mehr bin. Habe mir kurzentschlossen einen Speci-Enduro-Rahmen gekauft. Trotzdem interessiert mich das RFC 0.4 weiterhin brennend. Hast du das Ride?

Die spannendste Frage ist natürlich die nach dem Hinterbau. Was hast du für einen Eindruck von dem Carbon? Hält das? Bist du schon mal böse aufgesetzt auf Steinen? Schon mal schotter dagegen geflogen? Fährst du auch Bikepark? Wie ist die Kinematik so (gefühlsmäßig)?
 Freu mich auf die Antworten.


----------



## schnubbi81 (24. August 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Die spannendste Frage ist natürlich die nach dem Hinterbau. Was hast du für einen Eindruck von dem Carbon? Hält das? Bist du schon mal böse aufgesetzt auf Steinen? Schon mal schotter dagegen geflogen? Fährst du auch Bikepark? Wie ist die Kinematik so (gefühlsmäßig)?
> Freu mich auf die Antworten.



tach,denke ich darf dir auch antworten, wie schon oben beschrieben, fahre ich das ride.
jetzt ca. 400 km gefahren. in das carbon hab ich vollstes vertrauen, hab mich erst einmal so abgelegt, das das bike ueber den (eher weichen) boden gerutscht ist. habe eine zu erahnende schramme im hinterbau, das ganze ist eher nicht aussagekraeftig. in den bikepark gehts naechsten monat, bericht folgt.
bergauf geht das ding echt unglaublich gut, bin im moment eher tourenmaessig unterwegs, hab die lausigen conti diesel dafuer runtergeschmissen und nobby nics 2,4er drauf. pro pedal schraub ich eher nur fuers gewissen rein, das ding is echt unheimlich antriebsneutral.
verarbeitung macht auf mich einen sehr guten eindruck.
die beiden hauptlager sind rollengelagert, der rest sind gleitlager. daraus resultiert eine recht hohe innere reibung, die sich aber nach einigen kilometern  gebessert hat. als es ganz neu war, hab ich den daempfer ausgebaut und das rad ist stehend nicht eingesackt, weil die lager so schwergaengig waren!!!
ansprechverhalten war war dadurch eher maessig, wie gesagt, hat sich gebessert und liegt meiner meinung nach auf recht gutem niveau.
nicht hundert prozentig ueberzeugt bin ich wie weiter oben beschrieben von der progression des hinterbaus wenn das gelaende etwas heftiger wird.
wenn ich von etwa einem meter hoehe in die ebene springe (neudeutsch droppe;-))schlaegt der hinterbau durch, trotz voll reingedrehtem bottom out, hohem druck im piggy bag (druckstufe) und minimalem sag. vielleicht kann chaoscarsten das bestaetigen oder wiederlegen, das war auch die frage in meinem vorigen fred und bin gespannt auf weitere erfahrungsberichte...
hinterbau fuehlt sich meiner meinung nach nicht nach 170mm, im positiven sinne, an. das bike ist auf jeden fall mehr enduro als freerider.

bin aber echt zufrieden und wuerds mir jeder zeit wieder kaufen, wenn wir mal das preisleistungsverhaeltnis ausser acht lassen (xt kurbeln an nem 5000euro bike???) 
schnubbi..


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. August 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Die spannendste Frage ist natürlich die nach dem Hinterbau. Was hast du für einen Eindruck von dem Carbon? Hält das? Bist du schon mal böse aufgesetzt auf Steinen? Schon mal schotter dagegen geflogen? Fährst du auch Bikepark? Wie ist die Kinematik so (gefühlsmäßig)?
> Freu mich auf die Antworten.



Moin,
der Hinterbau hält das was er verspricht. Bis jetzt absolut keine Probleme auch
bei harten Trails.
Aufgesetzt bin ich noch nicht, hab auch nicht vor es extra zu versuchen 
Ich persönlich bin damit noch nicht im BIKEPARK gewesen, allerdings ein Freund 
von mir und der fährt schon recht heftig.
Er hat auch keine Probleme feststellen können, allerdings war seine Aussage, dass man mit einem Spec.BH oder vergeleichbaren genauso gut unterwegs ist
nur etwas günstiger.
Zur Kinematik kann ich nur sagen - ich finde sie traumhaft. Absolut perfekt.

Gruß


----------



## emzeh10 (14. September 2006)

Für die Anfangsfrage des Threads..........

habe mal was auf die beine gestellt....für alle die es nutzen wollen:

http://rotwild.foren-city.de/


viel spass dabei....


----------



## juchhu (14. September 2006)

emzeh10 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Anfangsfrage des Threads..........
> 
> habe mal was auf die beine gestellt....für alle die es nutzen wollen:
> 
> ...


 
Ich will Dir ja nicht den Spass nehmen, 
zumal Du ja eine Menge Arbeit reingesteckt hast, 
aber glaubst Du wirklich, 
dass Du eine genügend große User-Basis aufbauen kannst, 
damit Dein Forum einen echten Nutzen für die User haben wird?

Denn ein Herstellerforum mit Support ist es ja auch nicht.

Egal, war nur eine Anmerkung.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emzeh10 (14. September 2006)

hey martin,
ist folgendes dazu zu sagen:
will nix aufbauen...sondern hab nur was bereit gestellt. ob draus was wird ist doch erstmal egal.ne menge arbeit wars auch nicht, so ein forenaufbau dauert genau 25 minuten.
und ob so ein forum einen nutzen hat? na klar, sonst würds ja keine geben - oder 
und zum support:
glaube schon, dass man ein oder zwei leute von rotwild nach einer gewissen eingewöhnungszeit dazu "bewegen" könnte, mal reinzuschauen.
...lass mers doch einfach laufen....
abgemeldet ist es schnell.
so long - tommy


----------



## Ümmel (14. September 2006)

Geil ist vor allem der Link zu Wildfutter und Jagdprodukten   
Kann ich das auch für mein Rotwild gebrauchen


----------



## Clemens (14. September 2006)

hab meine Herde vergrößert....


----------



## Ümmel (14. September 2006)

Clemens schrieb:
			
		

> hab meine Herde vergrößert....


lecker


----------



## Scapin (14. September 2006)

emzeh10 schrieb:
			
		

> hey martin,
> ist folgendes dazu zu sagen:
> will nix aufbauen...sondern hab nur was bereit gestellt. ob draus was wird ist doch erstmal egal.ne menge arbeit wars auch nicht, so ein forenaufbau dauert genau 25 minuten.
> und ob so ein forum einen nutzen hat? na klar, sonst würds ja keine geben - oder
> ...



Respekt . Egal ob nun 25 Minuten oder auch immer. Find die Seite klasse. Allein aus Interesse werden Mitarbeiter von Rotwild reinschauen - betreuen wohl weniger. Hat halt ne ganz andere Bedeutung. Schade eigentlich.
Wenn du sowas in 25 Minuten hinbekommst frag ich mich, warum wir für unsere Seite so viel Kohle berappen mussten und immer noch keinen gefunden haben, der sie pflegt.
Hab sie auf meine Favoriten gelegt und schau immer mal zwischendurch rein.
Scapin


----------



## bikeaholics.de (15. September 2006)

Hab gerade diesen Thread entdeckt und dachte ich stell mal meins vor.

RC0.1 mit WCS-Steuersatz, AMCL-Tune-Revos, EC-90 tuned, X0 tuned, Reba WC, XTR 07, Dura-Ace, F99, Duraflite, Marta tuned, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. September 2006)

ich seh das etwas kritischer, obRotwild das gefällt ein nich Autorisiertes Rotwildforum?


----------



## molchi (15. September 2006)

Hey bikeaholicer!

Des schaut aber auch sehr geil aus!
Sag, ist die Reba auf 85mm getravelt?
...und jetzt stell Dir vor, 'ne Rohloff in leichter, nicht ölauslaufender Version dran! träum!

Sieht auch klasse mit der weißen Gabel aus!

Will meinen 0.1er Rahmen jetzt auch langsam mal gestalten!

VG

Thomas


----------



## bikeaholics.de (15. September 2006)

danke danke, jupp die reba ist auf 85 getravelt. ne leichte rohloff wäre was, so aber zu teuer. vielleicht lass ich den rahmen mal eloxieren, wir werden sehen ;-)


----------



## Erziraphael79 (23. September 2006)

Tag auch  ein Platzhirsch hat immer ein Ruddel voller scheuer Rehe .Zu meiner Errungenschaften gehört ein RCC 09 (was will man mehr als ein durchdachten CC-Tourer),ein RSR 04 (eine Bergziege Namens Rotwild),ein RSR 0.6(3-Fach musste einfach sein,es gibt auch schlechte Tage im Leben )  und heute kam noch ein RFC 0.2 Rahmen(5th element,Acros Steuersatz,-Ende)  dazu da dieser noch im Aufbau ist bin ich offen für Tips anrregungen und Erfahrungen im Freecrossen da die Ausstattung im moderaten Berreich einer XT,X9 mit Gripshift Griffen,Anbauteile Syntace,Roox,Laufräder DT,Magura Louise,stellt sich nur die Frage der Gabel(verstellbar 100-150mm in etwa keine Fox Wartung-Service ist ja bekannt etwas tuteuer) das raubt mir den schlaf .Ach !! bei der Kurbel & Innenlager bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher,was "Mann" sich gönnt .So den über Vorschläge und Tips bin ich DANKBAR weil ich Fehlkäufe tunlichst vermeiden will .Bisher hatte ich immer eine Grundsolide Ausstattung die Haltbar aber zugleich auch im mittleren Gewichtssektor war.Da aber Enduro/Freecross nicht mit Leichtbau harmoniert (oder eher mit meinen Buget)und ich nicht gerade 14 kg Bikemasse über Trails bewegen will ...etc .pepe ..warte ich mal auf vorschläge eurer Seits.In diesem Sinne lasst den Freilauf klingen und spürt


----------



## Erziraphael79 (23. September 2006)

So und bevor ich mich auf die Suche nach Teilen mache .Die Frage der Frage wer hat Bilder von Rotwilds 10th Collection Carbonschüsseln aus der nähe (Lackübergang,Carbonfaserverlauf,Trettlagerberreich oder ja ) sprich wer war in Friedrichshafen mit der Digicam .Wen der Rahmen so ist wie die Verarbeitung der Gabeln an meinen Rennräder bringt mich meine holde um ....da ich habe muß .Aber was solls bekommt sie eben ein paar Schuhe weniger im Jahr


----------



## CLang (3. November 2006)

hi rotwildler!

ich glaube ich habe mein traumbike gefunden!
ein rfc 0.3 

hat jemand "scharfe" pics vom dem bike?

grüsse christian


----------



## Sash (25. Januar 2007)

So! Nach einem RFR 0.1 das jetzt im Bikemarkt verkauft wird (Rahmen) habe ich mir das RFC 0.4 gegönnt!

GEIL !!!!!


----------



## Schorchi (25. Juli 2007)

hallo,
ich fahre zwar kein Rwotwild aber, weil mir das R.E.D. sehr gut gefällt würde ich gern wissen, wer der Deutschlandvertrieb von Rotwild ist? danke schonmal

mfg


----------



## ibislover (25. Juli 2007)

Schorchi schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich fahre zwar kein Rwotwild aber, weil mir das R.E.D. sehr gut gefällt würde ich gern wissen, wer der Deutschlandvertrieb von Rotwild ist? danke schonmal
> 
> mfg


du hast wohl verpasst dass rotwild eine deutsche firma ist, was!?


----------



## Schorchi (25. Juli 2007)

ohh   dann hab ich aba was verpennt, dachte irgendwie imma das die aus österreich kommen  naja aber bekommt man die nur über rotwild direkt oder gibts da auch paar händler, im web z.B.??  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (25. Juli 2007)

Schorchi schrieb:


> ohh   dann hab ich aba was verpennt, dachte irgendwie imma das die aus österreich kommen  naja aber bekommt man die nur über rotwild direkt oder gibts da auch paar händler, im web z.B.??
> 
> mfg


die schuhe ziehst du dir aber schon alleine an, oder!? 

http://www.rotwild.de

greetz


----------



## Der Yeti (3. September 2007)

Hallo, Leute,

Ich bin im Moment noch ganz euphorisch, da ich am Mittwoch mein neues Bike begutachten werde

Es wird une Département extremement de Rotwild werden, für die Franzosen unter euch

Ich freue mich schon tierisch auf die erste Probefahrt, wie schon so schön gesagt wurde, ist das Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag zusammen

Ausstattung:

RS Domain U Turn
Sun Singletrack
XT
Titec Parts
Hayes Stroker 2008

MFG ALEX


----------



## nadhorn (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
hat einer der ROTWILDERER Fotos der 2008er Herde für mich.
Danke!
MfG
Hans


----------



## at021971 (7. September 2007)

Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder der Rotwild Bikes für 2008. Beim den Carbon Bikes R.R2 FS und R.R2 HT hat sich wenig getan. Das R.R1 FS und R.R1 HT ersetzen das RCC 1.2 und RCC 1.3. Die Carbon R.R2 FS und R.R2 HT in der Team-Lackierung von Fiat Rotwild und Topeak Ergon wird es auch so wie abgebildet zu kaufen geben. Wer es mag?

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch das R.C1 FS und R.C1 HT als Nachfolger des RCC 0.1 und RCC 0.3. Farblich ist es wie letzte Jahr in dunkel grau metalic und Aluminium Oberrohr. Die Version in hellgau Metallic entfällt.

Das Rotwild RFC 0.4 ist 2008 farblich in weiss/rot gehalten, so wie das unten gezeigte Rotwild R.R1 FS.

Das R.E.D. 1 gibt es 2008 als R.E.D. Two (FS - matt sandfarben), R.E.D. One (FS - matt braun) und R.E.D. Zero (HT matt grau).

Mehr, z.B. die Road und Cross Bikes im neuen Katalog: Rotwild 2008

Nachfolgende meine Bilder von der Eurobike 2007.

Gruß
Thomas

*Rotwild R.R2 HT*












*Rotwild R.R2 FS Team Topeak Ergon*












*Rotwild R.R2 FS Team Fiat Rotwild*












*Rotwild R.R1 FS* (Nachfolger des Rotwild RCC 1.2)






[/QUOTE]

*Rotwild R.GT1* (Nachfolger des Rotwild RFC 0.3)








*Rotwild R.GT2* (Carbon Version des Rotwild R.GT1)


----------



## Michrat (7. September 2007)

Mir fÃ¤llt gerade ein, ich fahre ja auch ein Rotwildâ¦  

Wenn da nur nicht dieses anfÃ¤llige Lager am Hinterbau wÃ¤re. Das was unten am DÃ¤mpfer rum lungert.


----------



## Levty (8. September 2007)

Hat jemand die neuen DHler von RW abgelichtet?
Bittöööö!


----------



## Orakel (8. September 2007)

kannste auf der neuen Hp von Rotwild anschauen.


----------



## Levty (8. September 2007)

Ja, die Bilder aus dem Katalog. Originalfotos sind dennoch besser


----------



## at021971 (8. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ja, die Bilder aus dem Katalog. Originalfotos sind dennoch besser



Dann schau mal hier, da ist ein Bild vom R.E.D. One

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightwolve (9. September 2007)

Gibts eigentlich schon Preise für die 2008er Herde? Ich werd mir bei finanziell ausreichender Lage ein R.E.D. one mit 66 holen, und ohne Bremsen, meine alten ranbauen.


----------



## BlueCloud (10. September 2007)

...


----------



## BlueCloud (10. September 2007)

die leute vom rotwildstand waren diesmal wieder total unfreundlich zu mir  
...


----------



## Levty (11. September 2007)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dann schau mal hier, da ist ein Bild vom R.E.D. One
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Danke für den freundlichen Hinweis =)


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. September 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> die leute vom rotwildstand waren diesmal wieder total unfreundlich zu mir
> ...



Was hast Du gemacht? Bei mir waren sie nett. Selbst als ich gesagt hab, daß der Carbonrahmen irgendwie keinen richtigen Vorteil bietet, da der Alurahmen fast gleichschwer ist. Da haben sie halt die alte Leier, Alu ausgereizt und beim Carbon wollte man erstmal auf Nummer Sicher gehen, ausgepackt.

Ich werd mit Kaufüberlegungen anfangen, wenn der Rahmen in Spark Regionen bei deutlich unter 2kg angekommen ist. Solange ist's den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert.


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> die leute vom rotwildstand waren diesmal wieder total unfreundlich zu mir
> ...



Also ich kann das mit der Unfreundlichkeit auch nicht bestätigen. Wie immer wenn ich auf das Rotwild Team gestoßen bin, sei es bei dieser Eurobike oder dem Bike Festival am Gardasee, waren die Herren sehr hilfbereit, habe sich Zeit genommen und mit mir lange diskutiert.






Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Ich werd mit Kaufüberlegungen anfangen, wenn der Rahmen in Spark Regionen bei deutlich unter 2kg angekommen ist. Solange ist's den Aufpreis einfach nicht wert.



Dabei sollt man aber darauf achten, dass die Angaben vergleichbar sind. Wird die selbe Rahmengröße verglichen. Sind Headset, Dämpfer etc. jeweils im Gewicht mit berücksichtigt. Und vor allem, sind die Hersteller ehrlich und geben die richtigen Werte an. Und dieses für die der Serienprodukte und nicht irgendwelche Prototypen.

Das R.R2 FS Team soll laut Bike zumindest bei ähnlichen Maßen und vergleichbarer Ausstattung 150 g leichter sein als das Scott Scale 10. 

Für mich stellt sich mehr die Frage, inwieweit vertraue ich dem Carbon, was seine Alltagstauglichkeit angeht. Muss ich das gute Stück hüten wie meinen  Augapfel, damit dem empfindlichen Carbon kein Leid zugefügt wir. Bei meinem Alu RCC 09 war ich da bisher sehr gelassen. Deswegen bin ich noch nicht sicher ob dessen Nachfolger ein R.R2 FS, R.R1 FS oder noch ein RCC1.2 werden soll. Das Angebot, das ich habe spricht für Carbon, denn es kostet mit 4.000 EUR (Shimano XT, Magura Marta SL 180/160, Ritchey WCS, Rock Shox Reba Team Air U-Turn, DT Swiss XR4.2D mit 240s) mich nur 331 EUR mehr als ein gleich ausgestattetes RCC 1.2.

Scott wäre für mich aber niemals eine Alternative. Wenn kein Rotwild, dann ein Specialized S-Works Epic Carbon.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (13. September 2007)

molchi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Jetzt wieder mal kurz zurück zum xc-Fahren!
> 
> ...



Da hat gar keiner drauf geantwortet - entweder haben's alle überlesen, es fährt keiner ein Rotwild mit Rohloff oder es will keiner zugeben   Trotzdem Gegenfrage - warum fragst Du? Ich hatte bis Frühjahr ein RFR03. Passt jetzt zwar nicht zu Deiner Einschränkung xc-Fahren, aber ich hatte eine Rohloff-Nabe verbaut. Sie ist von 2001 und inzwischen im dritten Bike. Das RFR03 war ein tolles Bike, agil, Geometrie und Federweg verstellbar, auch auf Dauer uphilltauglich trotz 150 mm vorn (Z1 FR1 - das ETA hab ich nie benutzt) und rechnerisch 171 mm hinten (200 mm langer Manitou Swinger 4way Coil). Leider hat es das Unterrohr zerrissen und ich kann mich nicht gegen den Gedanken wehren, dass das (mit) an der Rohloff lag. Der Riss war auf dem Unterrohr direkt an der vorderen Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme, so als hätte der Hinterbau mit schwerem Rohloff-Laufrad zu stark am Dämpfer und damit am Unterrohr gezogen und die vordere Dämpferaufnahme - immerhin ein massives Teil - nach hinten gezerrt. Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads - ich wohne ziemlich nah bei Dietzenbach und arbeite noch viel näher nahe Dietzenbach und konnte jegliches Anliegen nach vorheriger Anmeldung immer direkt in den Hallen von adp besprechen. Dabei kann ich auch nichts negatives über adp's Kundenbetreuung sagen   Dennoch würde auch ich ein Rotwild-Unterforum gutheißen, denn so würde sich adp zig Anfragen zum gleichen Thema sparen. Frage ins Forum - Antwort ins Forum - alle, die die gleiche Frage hätten, bekommen so gleich die Antwort und adp hätte sogar noch Zeit gewonnen. Somit zieht das Argument "Zeitaufwand" für mich nicht. Im Gegentum !!! Außerdem halte ich Rotwild für eine der innovativsten Bikemarken überhaupt und würde schon deswegen einen ordentlichen Forumsauftritt begrüßen.


----------



## emzeh10 (13. September 2007)

michi,
da lässt sich folgendes dazu sagen:

ein Rotwild Forum hatte ich mal eingerichtet. gut, es war ein php-forum, aber alle die geschrien haben: '"wir wollen eins" posten dann doch noch nur hier. habs mittlerweile wieder geschlossen.
von Rotwild selbst kenne ich einen ganz gut. sie schauen zwar auch hier ab und an rein, es besteht aber wohl kein interesse an einer kundenbetreuung hier im ibc-forum.
kann ich ganz gut verstehen, die firma ist klein, hat wenige aber gute mitarbeiter und wahrscheinlich genug zu tun, als hier zig posts zu beantworten. andererseits bekommt man, zumindest geht es mir so, immer fachkompetente beratung, wenn man die direkt anruft.


----------



## nadhorn (14. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich interessiere mich sehr für das neue E1.Gibt es vielleicht Bilder von der Eurobike?
Danke!

Gruß
Hans


----------



## at021971 (15. September 2007)

Als ich um 17:00 Uhr da war um die Fotos zu machen, waren die schon am zusammenpacken und haben das R.E1 gerade weggebracht. Ein Foto war nicht mehr möglich.

Für mich hat es aber von allen Rädern am Stand in der neuen Rotwild Lackierung am besten ausgesehen. Bei den Alu CC Rädern war mein Eindruck noch zweispältig, ob nicht das alte Design besser war. Aber beim R.E1, als Nachfolgers des RFC 0.4 hat es mich voll überzeugt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nightwolve (17. September 2007)

Servus Rotwildler

Ich plane mir im Winter ein Rotwild R.E.D.one (16,2kg) zu ordern (Falls der Preis in meinem Rahmen liegt). Natürlich ist die Serienausstattung wieder mal nur bedingt in meinem Sinne.
Ich überlege größere Veränderungen, im konkreten:

Gabel:
Serie: Marzocchi 55 R160 (OEM-GAbel würd ich sagen, laut RW 170mm; Gew. schätze ich auf ca. 2.500gramm); gewünschte Alternative: Marzocchi 66 ATA (180mm; 2.690gramm)

Bremsen:
Serie: Formula Oro (210/180) (ca. 390gramm), gewünscht: Magura Louise FR 06, denn schon in 210/190 vorhanden (ca.395gr)

Laufräder:
Serie: DT E2200 (2.200gr); evtl. durch Spank Subrosa mit Hope Pro II Naben zu ersetzen (evtl. ca. 2.000gr?)

Ich möchte das Gewicht trotz der 66 möglichst unter 16kg bringen. Habt ihr also noch weitere Gewichtsparvorschläge, die bezahlbar sind und vor allem auch Sinn machen?

Und hat inzwischen jemand einen VK-Preis von diesem Rad?

Und natürlich würde auch ich einen Auftritt seitens Rotwild im IBC seehr begrüßen!


Grüße aus dem Allgäu!!!


----------



## at021971 (17. September 2007)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei S-TEC an und lass Dir ein Angebot für ein nach Deinen Wünschen aufgebautes R.E.D. one machen, anstatt über das Rotwild Komplettbike zu gehen und da dann vieles auszutauschen.

Bei S-TEC bekommst du zumeist unschlagbare Preise. Viel Service kannst Du da zwar nicht erwarten. Im Ernstfall, wenn was mit dem Rahmen sein sollte (z.B. Garantiefall) ist der direkte Weg zu Rotwild eh der bessere.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nightwolve (17. September 2007)

Hey, danke für den Tipp  Und eh klar, wenn was größeres ist muss auch der Händler zum Hersteller, also was solls...


----------



## Orakel (17. September 2007)

komp. Bike =2990,00â¬
Frameset   =1990,00
beides fÃ¼r das R.E.D ONE


----------



## Nightwolve (17. September 2007)

Mann is dasn Service bei euch hier


----------



## Der Yeti (18. September 2007)

Ich sag dir was...

Hol dir doch das 07er R.E.D.....

Das bekomme ich in 6 Tagen auch, und das faehrt sich richtig geil!

Der Preis ist auch unschlagbar bei Stec...Ich beyahle jetyt fuer meines komplett nur 2040 ocken....

Edit> was ist mit meiner tastatur los_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadhorn (18. September 2007)

Danke at021971,
für die Info zum E1.Ich bin derzeit noch ein "Markenfremder" Biker der über Infos zum Thema ROTWILD und deren "2008erHerde" sehr dankbar ist.Meinem Einsatzzweck entsprechend tendiere ich jedoch eher in Richtung All Mountain,also GT/GT2
Wie sind denn Eure Eindrücke/Informationen zu diesen Bikes ? Gibt es über die oben gezeigten Bilder hinaus noch weitere?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
Hans


----------



## at021971 (18. September 2007)

Hi Hans,

das R.GT 1 enspricht mehr oder weniger dem RFC 0.3. Welche genauen Unterscheide es zwischen den beiden Rahmen gibt, habe ich aber noch nicht analysiert. Es scheint, dass ansonsten die Ausstattung der Cross Version nur beim Dämpfer und bei den Laufrädern abweicht.

Farblich stehe ich nicht so sehr auf ganz schwarze Räder, so dass ich dem 2007 Modell den Vorzug geben würde, so sich technisch am Rahmen nicht viel gändert hat.

Das RFC 0.3 ist wahrscheinlich jetzt oder spätestens, wenn das R.GT 1 lieferbar ist, günstiger zu haben.

Als ich vor 6 Wochen bei S-TEC war, hatten die etliche RFC 0.3 dort herumstehen. Kurzfristige Verfügbarkeit sollte also gut sein. Wann Rotwild anfängt, das R.GT 1 auszuliefern, kann ich nicht sagen. In der Vergangenheit, hat das aber oft bis zum nächsten Frühjahr gedauert.

Einfach mal Rotwild anmailen (die antworten immer sehr schnell), anrufen oder bei einem Händler nachfragen.

Da das R.GT 2 neu und aus Carbon ist, bezweifle ich, dass es das kurzfristig geben wird. Beim R.R2 FS und HT hat es, so ich das verfolgt habe, auch dieses Jahr bis Mai/Juni gedauert, bis die ersten Lieferungen stattfanden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nadhorn (18. September 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
danke für die schnelle Antwort einschl. der Tips.Sollte ich wirklich zu ROTWILD wechseln,dann sollte es schon ein 2008er werden.Von dem Carbon bin ich sehr angetan.
Bezüglich der Liefertermine hatte ich bereits eine Anfrage gestellt und auch eine prompte Antwort erhalten.Mir wurde dazu u.a.mitgeteilt:"werden wir das GT 2 erst ab Ende November und das E 1 erst ab Februar 08 lieferbar und damit anschaubar haben."

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. September 2007)

Hallo *Rotwilderer*  ,

gehöre nun mit zur Gemeinde, da ich einen RCC 05-Rahmen von 2000 erworben habe, den ich derzeit aufbaue. Ich bin mir derzeit jedoch noch etwas unsicher, wie die Bowdenzugführung zum Umwerfer ist:







Der Bowdenzug scheint in eine (vorhandene) Bohrung der roten Hinterradschwinge (im Verbindungsteil der "Stützrohrstreben") zu führen. Endet die Schaltzug-Ummantelung dort und nur noch der eigentliche Schaltdraht führt zum Umwerfer? 
Anders kann ich mir dies im Moment nicht vorstellen, und ich würde das RCC 05 eigentlich gerne "originalgetreu" wiederaufbauen....  .Wäre für genauere Hinweise oder Fotos dankbar!


----------



## Levty (23. September 2007)

Die alten Pornorahmen, jaja...

Hab mal ne Frage: Gibt es das Rotwild RFC auch mit Alu Hinterbau? Würde mich echt reizen...


----------



## Alufan (24. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

wenn´s klappt bin ich bald einer von euch.

Erst mal danke für die schönen bilder von der Eurobike 

Mich haben die Hirsche immer schon faszieniert. Obwohl ich offen zugeben muss mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe mir ein Canyon zu kaufen. 
Mein Favorit war  immer das rcc1.2 . Der Nachvolger das R.R1 sieht ja noch Hammermässiger aus.   
Weiss vieleicht vieleicht wie sich die Preise nächstes Jahr Entwicken werden???

Gruß Alufan


----------



## BlueCloud (24. September 2007)

3t für nen r.r2 rahmen,gibts sogar noch in grün und rot,jeweils limitiert auf 25stück


----------



## at021971 (24. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Hab mal ne Frage: Gibt es das Rotwild RFC auch mit Alu Hinterbau? Würde mich echt reizen...


 
Den Mehrgelenker RFC 0.3 (2006 & 2007) und die Viergelenker RFC 0.4 (2006 & 2007) gibt es nur mit Carbon Hinterbau. Gilt auch für die 2008 R.GT1 und R.GT2. 

Einen Aluhinterbau gab es nur bei den alten Eingelenkern RFC 01 (2002 & 2003) und RFC 0.2 (2004 & 2005).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nightwolve (25. September 2007)

Mal was anderes...Hat einer von euch schon eine Ahnung was die 08er R.E.D.one und R.E.D.two Rahmen wiegen, sei es mit oder ohne Dämpfer...Die netten Herren von Rotwild antworten nicht... Und im PDF steht auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2007)

at021971 schrieb:


>




Sind die Rohre aussen konifiziert? Das sieht mal echt hässlich aus.


----------



## at021971 (25. September 2007)

Die Rohre sind innen und außen konifiziert. Zudem wechseln sie beim Unterrohr, im Bereich der Übergänge zum Tretlager und zum Steuerrohr, von Rund auf eine mehr eckige Form. Die Form entspricht der von den ALU-Versionen RCC 1.2 & 1.3 bekannten.

Du mußt Dir das Rad mal in Realität ansehen. Da macht es deutlich mehr her als auf den Fotos. Da ist natürlich aber auch immer geschmacksache.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nightwolve (25. September 2007)

Also ich finds schon auf den Fotos très chic...auch wenns  nicht gerade mein Einsatzbereich ist


----------



## Michrat (26. September 2007)

Kann mir mal einer sagen was 500gramm ausmachen?

Ich frag bloß weil ich auch ein Rotwild fahre, RFC 1.0 und seit neuem
Auch ein All- Mountain das gut 4kg schwerer ist. 

Naja ich bin dann damit mal auf die Hausrunde und bin dieselben Zeiten gefahren.
Und neulich hat mich mal  eine Sportgruppe ( von Hacht) zum mit biken eingeladen.
Da hatte ich das All Mountain mit und das war da das schwerste Bike.
Mir ist aber keiner weg gefahren.

Ich will jetzt garnix hören, ob der Puls nun zwei drei Schläge höher war oder ob ich mehr Kalorien verpufft habe, ich sitze da ja auch aufrechter drauf und steh etwas mehr im Wind.
 Die Zeiten waren aber dieselben.

Oder ist das einfach nur so Hobby mäßig das Gewicht zu drücken? Dann macht das wohl Sinn.


----------



## Alufan (27. September 2007)

wir werden bald kommen,

so Freunde heute ist es soweit werde mir heute Nachmittag im bIKE Shop ein 2008er Rotwild vorbestellen. und ich bin nicht alleine. 
Drei bekannte haben gestern schon ihr neues Spielzeug geordert.

- ein R.R2 FS in Team ausstattung
- ein R.R2 FS in Race  ausstattung (umgebaut auf Rohloff Speedhub)
- ein R.GT2 als Rahmenkit zum aufbau eines Custum Bikes

Jetzt komm ich dazu bin noch am Schwaken zwischen dem R.R1FS Und dem R.R2FS jewils in der Team ausstattung. Also die alte Frage Alu oder Carbon???
Einer der drei bekannten hat gestern gemeint das noch kein Carbon Rotwild bei den Belastungs Tests von Rotwild gebrochen ist. Jedoch das Alu Frame schon mal den Geist aufgegeben hat. Vom Gewicht her geben sich die beiden echt nix gerade mal 200gramm das ist also nicht die Frage. 
was ist eure Meinung Alu oder Carbon??????


----------



## Der Yeti (27. September 2007)

Bin jetzt auch einer von euch





Weitere Fotos in meiner Gallerie...Würde mich über eine Bewertung freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. September 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch einer von euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein Bike 
Kritik:
Gabel, Reifen, Dämpfer.

Aber Geschmacksache


----------



## Nightwolve (28. September 2007)

Gewicht?


----------



## Der Yeti (2. Oktober 2007)

Erst mal danke
Dämpfer ist ja bekanntlich Serie, reicht aber zunächst für meine Ansprüche aus.
Reifen sind die 08er Bettys, und bis jetzt bin ich von denen sehr überzeugt.
gabel würde vermutlich eine Totem richtig gut passen, oder auch eine Lyrik oder ne 66.
Leider war das Bike eh schon teuer genug, ne neue Gabel kommt, wenn ich wieer Kohle habe, oder wenn ich mit der alten unzufrieden bin.
Bis jetzt macht sie ihren Job hervorragend.
Nur die silbernen Standrohre stören ein klitze kleines bissl

Gewicht beläuft sich wegen der sau schweren gabel(3 kg) auf 16,9 

Hoffe, also erstmal alle Fragen geklärt zu haben.
Für weitere Anregungen wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Nightwolve (2. Oktober 2007)

Oooch, 16,9 mit einer 3kg geht ja. Meine Gabel hat immerhin nur 2,9kg, könnt ich wieder 100gr sparen  Der Rahmen wär auch ne Überlegung...


----------



## Clemens (26. Januar 2008)

Seit letzter Woche meins .. RFC 0.4 Modell 2007 (bei dem Preis muste ich einfach zuschlagen)


----------



## slayer-mountain (27. Januar 2008)

Wenn sich einer das RED one 08 kauft, dann postet bitte bitte Fotos


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2008)

Was hat das RFC gelöhnt?
Ich überlege mein RED zu verkaufen und ein RFC zu kaufen (nur Rahmen).


----------



## Clemens (27. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Was hat das RFC gelöhnt?



Hab Dir ne PM geschickt - über Preise redet man nicht in der Öffentlichkeit!


----------



## Sash (27. Januar 2008)

Wieso redet man über den Preis nicht? Das Dein RFC günstiger war als die auf der Rotwild Homepage, erkennt man doch auf einen Blick, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist. Für die es nicht sehen im groben:
RP23 anstatt DHX AIR 5.0, XT statt XTR,....
Ich selber hatte mal den RP3 und jetzt den DHX Air 5.0. Sind schon geile Dämpfer wenn sie nicht die Dichtungsprobleme hätten. Zum Glück bin ich bis jetzt beim DHX verschont geblieben, beim RP3 war es eine Katastrophe.


----------



## ullertom (27. Januar 2008)

Hier mein Neues R.R1 HT Modell 2008





10,3kg so wie es da steht mit fast allen Originalteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayer-mountain (27. Januar 2008)

Schick schick, nur auf die Pedale würd ich mich nicht stellen


----------



## Clemens (27. Januar 2008)

Sash schrieb:


> Wieso redet man über den Preis nicht? Das Dein RFC günstiger war als die auf der Rotwild Homepage, erkennt man doch auf einen Blick, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist. Für die es nicht sehen im groben:
> RP23 anstatt DHX AIR 5.0, XT statt XTR,....
> Ich selber hatte mal den RP3 und jetzt den DHX Air 5.0. Sind schon geile Dämpfer wenn sie nicht die Dichtungsprobleme hätten. Zum Glück bin ich bis jetzt beim DHX verschont geblieben, beim RP3 war es eine Katastrophe.



Du irrst Dich bei den 2007er RFC-Modellen leider ein wenig:

Das RFC 0.4 gab es 2007 in drei Serienversionen (die alle auf der 2007er Homepage und im Katalog beschrieben sind). Das Modell Cross mit 140mm vorne und 150mm hinten gab es mit XT-Ausstattung (die ich habe) und mit XTR (sprich Cross Pro, welche auf der 2007er Webseite abgebildet war). Beide haben aber die gleichen Federelemente, sprich Fox RP23 hinten und Talas F32 vorne. Das Modell Pro hatte zudem DT SWISS 240 Naben, während in XT-Modell Onyx verbaut wurden. 

Daneben gab es das Modell Ride mit 160mm (Fox Talas F36) vorne und Fox  DHX 5.0 mit 180mm hinten. Diese Version gab es nur mit XT. 

Und um Deine Neugier bezüglich Preis zu befriedigen: Meine Ersparnis zum 2007er Listenpreis lag im vierstelligen Bereich.


----------



## CLang (27. Januar 2008)

ullertom schrieb:


> Hier mein Neues R.R1 HT Modell 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch! richtig tolles bile!


----------



## flyfreaky (1. März 2008)

hier ma meins -> leider stürmts gerade also nur Wohnzimmer







und noch eins im Aufbau ->


----------



## Levty (1. März 2008)

Aktuelles Bild von meiner Schleuder:


----------



## Alufan (2. März 2008)

Meins ist auch endlich da knapp 11 Kilo in Größe "L"






und noch eins






Ergänzt hab ich nur zwei Tune Wasserträger die Rh1 Rennhörnchen und ein paar Egg Beater Padale SL


----------



## Alufan (2. März 2008)

Eine Bemerkung zum R.R1 von ullertom

Die Leitungsführung von der vorderen Bremse sieht nicht gerade schön aus. Da musst du noch was machen sieht eigentlich nur verdreht aus.

Bei den Pedalen hast du dir was besonderes geleistet  find sie fast zu schade zum fahren 

Gruß

Alufan


----------



## hhninja81 (2. März 2008)

Hallo, das ist mein Baby.
Gruß aus Hamburg.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Levty (2. März 2008)

Auf diesen Aufbau trifft das zu: Strange!

Schönes Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (14. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Auf diesen Aufbau trifft das zu: Strange!
> 
> Schönes Foto!



....Strange, wie darf ich das verstehen? Strange ist sehr weitläufig, gefällt es Dir oder findest Du verrückt, ungewöhnlich..... 
Gruß aus HH


----------



## thetourist (14. März 2008)

Sieht klasse aus! Mal was anderes aber schön!!


----------



## Levty (14. März 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> gefällt es Dir *und* findest Du verrückt, ungewöhnlich.....
> Gruß aus HH


----------



## hhninja81 (14. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


>



....sind wir nicht alle ein wenig verrückt.......?


----------



## zzziege (16. März 2008)

hier mal meins


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2008)

Mein Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowbike (22. März 2008)

Zu meinem Rotwild MTB hat sich jetzt auch ein Renner gesellt  






Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, derzeit 7,5kg


----------



## Luhmann (22. März 2008)

Hier meins:


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. März 2008)

Snowbike schrieb:


>


----------



## dahmen75 (22. März 2008)

ullertom schrieb:


> Hier mein Neues R.R1 HT Modell 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...was nicht unbedingt wenig ist...


----------



## Nightwolve (22. März 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mein Hobel



Gefällt


----------



## Levty (22. März 2008)

Das RR und das RFR 05 sind porno


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Das RR und das RFR 05 sind porno


RDS 



Nightwolve schrieb:


> Gefällt



Danke euch beiden!


----------



## Levty (23. März 2008)

Ist das ein anderes HT?
Dachte immer dass das FR HT RFR o.5 heißt...
Naja.


----------



## zzziege (23. März 2008)

Hier mein anderes


----------



## dahmen75 (23. März 2008)

Schöne Kiste! Die Stellung der Hörnchen gefällt mir besonders, hat was von ungebändigtem Stier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmk_sports (23. März 2008)

sers an alle rotwild fans
hab jetz nach 7j. mein rm6/7 in den keller gestellt und mir nen R.E.D.
aufgebaut. geiles teil muss ich sagen!!! fährt sich gut und leicht-->
viell. kann mir einer von euch nen paar tips wecks goe und fahrwerk geben
sind ja einige hier die nen R.E.D. 07 haben
--> was mich tierisch interssiert ist welche kurbel ihr mit welcher kettenführung ihr benutzt
greetz
an alle


----------



## uphillking (23. März 2008)

Frisch geputzt:


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ist das ein anderes HT?
> Dachte immer dass das FR HT RFR o.5 heißt...
> Naja.


Ja, irgendwie weiß ich auch nicht, wo der Unterschied liegt. Ich hab' da bisher nur unterschiedliche Farben gesehen. Das Steckachssystem etc. ist genau das gleiche (Option auf Saint und 10x150mm etc.)

@zzziege & uphillking: Sehr schöne Bikes!


----------



## Levty (24. März 2008)

mmk_sports schrieb:


> --> was mich tierisch interssiert ist welche kurbel ihr mit welcher kettenführung ihr benutzt
> greetz
> an alle


Truvativ Hussefelt, zwei Kettenblätter, ein Bash.
e13 DRS KeFü.

Wegen der Geo: musst du selbst entscheiden. Ist bei jedem anders, hängt auch vom Fahrwerk und den Federelementen ab.


----------



## Orakel (3. April 2008)

mein RFC 04 in der aktuellen Ausstattung


----------



## mmk_sports (3. April 2008)

so nun mal mein schnickes R.E.D. 07!!!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (3. April 2008)

Soll das nen Bild sein? Wenn dann möchte ich auch was sehen!


----------



## mmk_sports (3. April 2008)

dann musst du wohl nen blick ins profil werfen!
mfg


----------



## Der böse Wolf (3. April 2008)

Immer noch nicht so richtig groß aber das kann man doch auch hier reinsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. April 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber die weißen Pedale und Lenker/Vorbau erscheinen mir wie... wie...
Ach, die sehen plöt aus!


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. April 2008)

irgendwie gefallen mir die neuen rotwild freerider nicht so recht...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. April 2008)

Hi,bin neu hier.
Dann stelle ich wohl erst mal mein bike vor.....


----------



## mmk_sports (4. April 2008)

derbes teil!
was soll das wiegen?
bin nämlich auch grad am umbauen!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. April 2008)

mmk_sports schrieb:


> derbes teil!
> was soll das wiegen?
> bin nämlich auch grad am umbauen!



Hi,wiegt so zwischen 17 und 18kg.
Muß ich noch mal nachwiegen!
Was baust du denn an deinem bike um?


----------



## Orakel (5. April 2008)

könnt ihr mir Tips geben wie ich mein Bild hochladen kann?
Es ist im Fotoalbum drine, beim hochladen bekomm ich die Nachricht URL ungültig.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. April 2008)

@ Orakel:




Und das RED mit der Fox 40 und der automatischen Stütze will nicht harmonieren...


----------



## Orakel (6. April 2008)

@ Danke Levty
wie hast du es hinbekommen


----------



## Levty (6. April 2008)

Unter deinem Bild im Fotoalbum sind zwei Links zum rauskopieren:
Thumbnail
Großes Bild

Den Link für "Großes Bild" nehmen und hier posten. 

Cheers


----------



## mmk_sports (7. April 2008)

> Hi,wiegt so zwischen 17 und 18kg.
> Muß ich noch mal nachwiegen!
> Was baust du denn an deinem bike um?


mz 888 und nen roco dämpfer, finde der hinterbau stempelt bei
kurzen schlägen wie wurzeln und meinen neuen dt 1750 lrs
werd ich mal reinhängen


----------



## Levty (7. April 2008)

mmk_sports schrieb:


> finde der hinterbau stempelt bei kurzen schlägen wie wurzeln


Bremse loslassen, ansonsten ist es ganz normal bei einem Eingelenker


----------



## mmk_sports (8. April 2008)

> Bremse loslassen, ansonsten ist es ganz normal bei einem Eingelenker


nen kleiner scherzkeks oder??
komischerweisse ist das aber bei meinem rfr06 mit nem roco dämpfer
nicht so...
und wen ich über würzeln fahr werd ich kaum bremsen---> will ja da
drüber kommen


----------



## Levty (8. April 2008)

Das RFR hatte ich auch, und merke da keinen Unterschied zum R.E.D., wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## janisj (12. April 2008)

Moin,

War jagen und hab so ein Wildvieh erwischt.
Werde morgen einreiten


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. April 2008)

Einzig die außen konifizierten Rohre lassen es noch als Rotwild erkennen...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. April 2008)

Top Teil,Glückwunsch,...was für eine Nabe muß man fahren (Einbaumaß)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (12. April 2008)

Normale mit Schnellspaner.

j



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Top Teil,Glückwunsch,...was für eine Nabe muß man fahren (Einbaumaß)?


----------



## grandoldnowi (14. April 2008)

...endlich hab ich`s   





ìs noch nicht ganz fertig, läuft aber schon wirklich toll !


----------



## Levty (14. April 2008)

Wenn schon DT LRS in rot, dann doch nicht sie Spar-Version am Rotwild...

Und das braun wird mir nie gefallen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

ach was, ein wunderschönes rad mit gut gesetzten akzenten!
wie bist du mit den reifen zufrieden?


----------



## grandoldnowi (16. April 2008)

vorne big betty in gooey gluey-mischung und hinten bb mit triple compound
ist für meine bedürfnisse besser geeignet, habe ich auch gleich geändert.
ansonsten hat der conti-reifen guten grip, läßt sich aber schwerer als bb treten - der rollwiederstand ist wohl nen bisschen höher ...


----------



## janisj (16. April 2008)

So, meine Karre ein wenig aufgebaut:




einige Stunden später:


----------



## Deleted 57670 (17. April 2008)

Taugt der Rahmen RCC 0.1 ?
Ich könnte gerade einen extrem günstig bekommen und super aussehen tut er ja. wie fährt er sich?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. April 2008)

grandoldnowi schrieb:


> ...endlich hab ich`s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf den Spacerturm...erste Sahne!!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. April 2008)

wie bist du eigentlich mit dem rocco zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (18. April 2008)

Hier mal mein Rotwild:







Für ein MTB von Rotwild hat es noch nicht gereicht. 
Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## hhninja81 (18. April 2008)

Sowas fehlt noch in meinem Fuhrpark  Geiles Teil. 
Fliege morgen nach Mallorca und das hätte bestimmt noch Platz im Flieger


----------



## CrossTec (18. April 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sowas fehlt noch in meinem Fuhrpark  Geiles Teil.
> Fliege morgen nach Mallorca und das hätte bestimmt noch Platz im Flieger



Das Rahmenset wird zur Zeit deutlich unter Wert verramscht! 
Guggst du!
Aber es fährt sich noch besser als es aussieht!


----------



## hhninja81 (18. April 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Das Rahmenset wird zur Zeit deutlich unter Wert verramscht!
> Guggst du!
> Aber es fährt sich noch besser als es aussieht!


Sch.eiße, das ist genau mein Mallorca Urlaub. Aber die Seite werde ich mir merken. Evtl. nächsten Monat


----------



## CrossTec (18. April 2008)

Ich würde auf Malle verzichten! 
Das 




steht bei mir ganz oben auf dem Wunschzettel!
Zumindest der Rahmen. Aber da werde ich wohl noch ein paar Mal auf Malle verzichten müssen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. April 2008)

Leider wohl auch nur noch bis Rahmengröße "M" lieferbar  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. April 2008)

Mein Traum, ich mag keine Fullies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CrossTec (18. April 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Leider wohl auch nur noch bis Rahmengröße "M" lieferbar  .


Dann wäre S-Tec wohl noch ne Alternative. Oder deinen Rotwild-Händler vor Ort mal freundlich fragen, ob noch was machbar ist.

Ein Hardtail habe ich seit Oktober. Das hat mich auf den Geschmack fürs Biken gebracht. War eigentlich nur als Winterschlampe gedacht, um mich halbwegs über den Winter zu bringen. Jetzt habe ich Blut geleckt und fahre fast kein Rennrad mehr.


----------



## grandoldnowi (19. April 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wie bist du eigentlich mit dem rocco zufrieden?



der dämpfer spricht sehr feinfühlig an, fast wie nen stahlfederdämfer!!!
die fünf TST-stufen sind auch sehr gut abgestuft - von dh weich bis zum
fast blokiert. also bisher funtioniert er super, obwohl ich ihn max aufpumpen muß.....wiege wohl zuviel


----------



## hogacom (20. April 2008)

Ich oute mich auch als Rotwilder... 






und 






Ien Unterforum, wäre schon klasse. Habe auf Anfragen immer schnell eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## slayer-mountain (20. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn schon DT LRS in rot, dann doch nicht sie Spar-Version am Rotwild...
> 
> Und das braun wird mir nie gefallen...



Wieso Sparversion


----------



## zzziege (20. April 2008)

Hier mein anderes


----------



## rot+wild (4. Mai 2008)

jetzt icke...:









wie hast du denn so ein gutes Bild hier rein gekriegt?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. Mai 2008)

Hier ist mein Rotwild









Schönen Gruß


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2008)

slayer-mountain schrieb:


> Wieso Sparversion


Weil das die E 2200 und nicht die FR 2350 sind, die sie vorgeben zu sein 
Wie die DeeTrax und die DeeMax


----------



## slayer-mountain (6. Mai 2008)

Versteh ich immer noch nicht, klar sind die fr2350 die wahren Dt swiss freeride laufräder, aber die e2200 wiegen und kosten weniger und in der Stabilität gibt es auch keine großen Unterschiede...Und ein Laufradsatz für 450 Euro ist eh schonmal keine "spar"version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2008)

slayer-mountain schrieb:


> und in der Stabilität gibt es auch keine großen Unterschiede


Ach, da wäre ich vorsichtig... 



slayer-mountain schrieb:


> Und ein Laufradsatz für 450 Euro ist eh schonmal keine "spar"version.


360e

PS: Komplettlrs sind eh Mist... Man kann den gleichen LRS mit anderer Farbe fast für die Hälfte des UVP zusammenbauen.

Cheers.


----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2008)

Ich wollts grad sagen, für das Geld bekommt man einen wirklich guten LRS...


----------



## slayer-mountain (7. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> 360e
> 
> PS: Komplettlrs sind eh Mist... Man kann den gleichen LRS mit anderer Farbe fast für die Hälfte des UVP zusammenbauen.
> 
> Cheers.



Ja so ist es mit allem...selber zusammenbauen ist halt immer die beste Lösung


----------



## rot+wild (7. Mai 2008)

hey loide,

wir wollen pics von euren ROTWILD- Bikes sehen


----------



## sascha2 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt endlich auch eins ...





gruß aus Haan,
Sascha


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Mai 2008)

Fett....... 
Gibt es den Rahmen so zu kaufen? Ich brauche auch gerade einen neuen.


----------



## at021971 (25. Mai 2008)

Es gibt das R.R2FS und R.R2HT in drei Ausführungen. Einmal mit weißem Steuerrohr als normale Serienversion. Dann noch mit rotem Steuerrohr als Fiat Rotwild Teambike. Und zuletzt mit grünem Steuerrohr als Topeak-Ergon Teambike.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## BlueCloud (25. Mai 2008)

sehr schöner team rahmen,aber das weiß passt nicht....

rot und grün soll limitiert sein und nur die top modelle soll es in den farben geben!?


----------



## Deleted 64385 (25. Mai 2008)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es den Ritchey-Vorbau (4-Axis?) auch in weiß gibt. Wahrscheinlich Hersteller-spezifische Anfertigung so wie man es z.B. an den grauen Streifen bei Schwalbe-Reifen hin und wieder sieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Info. Also bekomme ich den R.R1 HT nur in weiß?


----------



## sascha2 (25. Mai 2008)

Hoi,

ich hatte etwas Glück beim kaufen.

Ich war beim Händler, und wollte mir das "Standard" (sw/rot/weiss) anschauen.

Der Händler hatte zufällig alle drei Ausführungen vor Ort.
Das grüne gefiel mir am Besten.

@rotkind86:
Richtig, das rote bzw. das grüne sind limitiert.


Es gibt immer mehr Teile in weiss.
Die AVID Bremse gibt es jetzt auch in weiss

Also, wenn jemand Interesse an einer (fast) neuen Avid Ultimate in schwarz hat ...

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## BlueCloud (25. Mai 2008)

@hhninja81 da bin ich mir nicht so sicher,da es eigentlich auch ein top-modell nur in alu ist...da müsste man mal dort anrufen


----------



## Levty (26. Mai 2008)

Was bedeutet "limitiert"? Nur weil davon weniger gefertigt werden als von den Standard lackierten Rahmen?

Dachte die grünen sind ausschließlich für Teamfahrer gedacht. Damals bei denen im Lager hingen so an die 10 Rahmen in einer Reihe, alle im Topeak grün, sah echt hot aus


----------



## Scapin (26. Mai 2008)

Wolfenstein2k2 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es den Ritchey-Vorbau (4-Axis?) auch in weiß gibt. Wahrscheinlich Hersteller-spezifische Anfertigung so wie man es z.B. an den grauen Streifen bei Schwalbe-Reifen hin und wieder sieht?



Hallo Wolfenstein 2k2

gehe hier im Tread mal fremd - den 4 Axis Vorbau bekommt man ganz normal beim Händler zu kaufen (hab mir auch einen fürs Nicolai gekauft). Auch die limitierten Reifen von schwalbe oder Conti kann man beim Händler kaufen (jedenfalls konnte meiner diese immer besorgen)

Scapin


----------



## at021971 (26. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "limitiert"? Nur weil davon weniger gefertigt werden als von den Standard lackierten Rahmen?


 
Ich hatte auf der Eurobike ein längeres Gespräch mit jemanden von ADP, da ich mir eine R.R2 FS kaufen möchte. Er hat mir damals gesagt, dass es die Räder in allen drei Farbkombinationen zu kaufen geben wird. Also kein Beschränkung auf die Rotwild Teamfahrer für die rote und grüne Variante. Ob die Räder mit rotem und grünen Steuerrohr in geringeren Stückzahlen verfügbar sein werden, hat er damals nicht gesagt. Von Limitierung war keine Rede.

Da ADP immer zügig reagiert, wäre es am Einfachsten, denen eine kurze Mail an *[email protected]* zu senden. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (26. Mai 2008)

mir fällt gerade ein,das mein händler damals meinte das sie jeweils auf 25stück limitiert sein sollen...(deutschland-/europa-/weltweit=ka)
ich wollte damals nen grünen fully rahmen...doch dann kam alles anderst....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Mai 2008)

Hi Sascha,

wann und wo haste das Bike denn gekauft??
Will auch eins!!!!!


----------



## gk-howard (27. Mai 2008)

sascha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt endlich auch eins ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Sascha,
da hast Du Dir aber einen sehr geiles Rahmen zugelegt  
Wir sehen uns bei der nächsten Tour.

Gruß Greg


----------



## sascha2 (27. Mai 2008)

Hoi,

Anfang Mai bei S-Tec

gruß,
Sasch


----------



## CrossTec (30. Mai 2008)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rotwild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich das Rad verkaufen soll. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat->PN
RH 56 (L)
Speedneedle ist allerdings nicht mehr drauf!
Laufräder haben noch keine 400km drauf. Kette und Ritzel genauso.
Gruppe: Ultegra 10-fach (Das 52er Blatt ist ein Stronglight, das Original KB gebe ich mit)
Stütze und Vorbau: Syntace
Lenker: Bontrager
Flaschenhalter: Bontrager Carbon


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2008)

Preisrahmen?


----------



## CrossTec (30. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Preisrahmen?



Ich hatte mir 1200 vorgestellt.


----------



## Fahrnix (31. Mai 2008)

Hier mein Rotwild-Outing: RCC 1.3





Grüße aus Olfen


----------



## zzziege (1. Juni 2008)

Update von meinem Bike: Gabel,Vorbau,Hörnchen


----------



## Levty (1. Juni 2008)

Ich verweise mal auf meine Signatur und gleich ein älteres, euch bekanntes, Bild dazu:



Größe M, 5th Element Dämpfer 222mm -> 180mm FW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (4. Juni 2008)

@sascha2

Ich war so begeistert von deinem Rahmen. Ich habe alles versucht und habe Glück gehabt,  meiner kommt nächste Woche.......bekomme hoffentlich auch eine Durin in der Ergon Farbe. Danke für die Tipps!
Bilder folgen.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## tedeschino (16. Juni 2008)

Das ist mein R.R2 HT, Ritchey Carbon, Reba WC, Mavic SLR, XTR, Marta







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## slayer-mountain (16. Juni 2008)

Gibts eigentlich schon mal ein "echtes" Bild von einem "R.E.D two", würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Orakel (16. Juni 2008)

@tedeschino
würde mich Intressieren wie du mit der Stabilität/Steifigkeit des Rahmens zufrieden bist.


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2008)

slayer-mountain schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon mal ein "echtes" Bild von einem "R.E.D two", würde mich mal interessieren.


Wart mal paar Tage


----------



## tbird (17. Juni 2008)

ich möchte mir auch das red two zulegen ... 

gibts dazu schon ein paar erfahrungen? 

ist das bike wenigstens ein BISSCHEN uphilltauglich (mit 888 ata vllt)?

den dhx 5.0 kann man ja dank plattform ein wenig blockieren ... und auch den hinterbau kann man geometriemäßig verstellen ...

bitte infos!


----------



## tedeschino (17. Juni 2008)

Orakel schrieb:


> @tedeschino
> würde mich Intressieren wie du mit der Stabilität/Steifigkeit des Rahmens zufrieden bist.



Hallo,
ich bin bisher nur Alu Rahmen gefahren und merke wirklich keinen Unterschied zu diesem Rahmen.
Der Rahmen ist allerdings recht schwer 1350 Gramm inkl. Steuersatz (Größe XS//selber gewogen), dafür aber wirklich interessant und gut verbaut


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr Fanatiker, hab einen R.E.D. One Rahmen in M abzugeben, noch nicht mal aufgebaut gewesen.
Wer Interesse hat, grad ne PN oder Mail.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey ihr Fanatiker, hab einen R.E.D. One Rahmen in M abzugeben, noch nicht mal aufgebaut gewesen.
> Wer Interesse hat, grad ne PN oder Mail.
> 
> Grüße, Lev.



Hast Du Deinen alten RED geschrottet und nen neuen bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2008)

Wie rede ich mich jetzt hier raus?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Juni 2008)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin bisher nur Alu Rahmen gefahren und merke wirklich keinen Unterschied zu diesem Rahmen.
> Der Rahmen ist allerdings recht schwer 1350 Gramm inkl. Steuersatz (Größe XS//selber gewogen), dafür aber wirklich interessant und gut verbaut


Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist (Größe XS)?


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2008)

So Jungs, hier nun offiziell:
*Rotwild R.E.D. One in M*












*Werbungmach*


----------



## tbird (24. Juni 2008)

kann denn mal jemand, der ein RED TWO hat,  bilder der verstellmöglichkeit des hinterbaus machen? wie schnell geht die verstellung, was braucht man für werkzeug?

wie ist der einfluss der verstellung auf die geometrie?

danke schonmal


----------



## Willard (5. Juli 2008)

Hier ist meine Interpretation des RCC 06:


----------



## sascha2 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen R2 HT in Größe M schon mal auf die Waage gestellt?

Auf einer Personenwaage wiegts ca. 10,1 kg.

Anbauteile lt. Teileliste wiegen 8190 gr.
(Angaben von div. Bike-Shops im Internet gefunden)

Danach sollte der Rahmen in M ca. 1950 gr. wiegen ??? 

Ich bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden.
Aber ein CarbonRahmen mit knapp 2kg ?

gruß und danke,
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (6. Juli 2008)

sascha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand einen R2 HT in Größe M schon mal auf die Waage gestellt?
> 
> ...




Hallo,

stell mal die Liste ins Netz. Vielleicht hast du was vergessen.

Gruß


----------



## sascha2 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hier meine Teileliste:

XT Kurbel FC-M 771 2008, inkl. Innenlager FC-M770	     853
XT Kassette CS-M770 11-32	                                      256
XT Umwerfer	                                                               165
XT Pedal PD-M770	                                                     352
SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk lang	                                          203
SRAM X.0 ESP Schaltdrehgriff Shorty 3-fach links	         100
SRAM X.0 ESP Schaltdrehgriff Shorty 9-fach rechts	        100
XT HG93 Kette	                                                               300
Mavic CROSSMAX ST Disc 6 Loch	                                    1650
Richtey WCS MTB Lenker 31,8 mm wet black	                140
Richtey WCS 4AXIS Vorbau 17° 31,8 mm	                        125
Richtey WCS V2 Sattelstütze 31,6 x 400 mm	                 220
Ergon-Griffe, Comfort GR2-L Carbon	                             210
Rahmen Rotwild R.R2 HT, Gr. M	                                      1900  ???
Rock Shox SID Team Dual Air, inkl. PopLock	                  1490
Avid Juicy® Ultimate Disc Brake 160mm	                             666
Selle Italia SLR XP	                                                          180
Reifen Racing Ralph 2,1" EVO UST 2008	                           1180

Ich denke, dass die Gewichtsangaben bei z.B. Bremsen inkl. Leitung und Flüssigkeit angegeben wird?
Ebenso bei der Schaltung?

Nicht das mich das Gewicht stört, aber wo kommt das "Übergewicht" her.

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Fahrnix (7. Juli 2008)

sascha2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier meine Teileliste:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Schaltzüge extra, Bremsen wohl mit Leitungen, Lenkkopflager fehlt, Schnellspanner fehlen, Ritchey-Teile sind schwerer, Selle Italia möglicherweise viel schwerer, Sattelschnellspanner, Hörnchen wie auf Deinem Bilt fehlen auch.

30+120+180+30+20+20+60=460g

Als Idee zu sehen.

Gruß


----------



## ullertom (7. Juli 2008)

Mein R.R1 HT nach aktueller Umbauphase - 9,4 kg


----------



## ullertom (7. Juli 2008)




----------



## G-Freddy (10. Juli 2008)

Hy, hier ist noch ein neuer Rotwilderer!!!

Hab jetzt endlich mein RFR 04 (von 2006)... Ich wollte mir das Rad schon vor 2 Jahren kaufen, konnte es mir aber einfach nicht leisten (noch Azubi). Der Rahmen hat mit Dämpfer 2500 gekostet...und mein Händler ist den Rahmen Gott sei Dank nicht losgeworden, so dass er Ihn dieses Jahr als Komplettrad für denselben Preis angeboten hat....Zack... jetzt isses meins! Die Anbauteile sind zwar nicht das Beste aber es funktioniert. Ich möchte das Rad demnächst etwas veredeln und etwas abspecken... Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Vorschläge für mich! 

Freu mich über Rückmeldung... der Fred


----------



## Fahrnix (12. Juli 2008)

ullertom schrieb:


> Mein R.R1 HT nach aktueller Umbauphase - 9,4 kg
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Juli 2008)

Mein neues Spielzeug........


----------



## Calli Potter (12. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes Bike!! Ist auch ne Farbe die man im Wald nicht so oft vor die Linse bekommt!!


----------



## sascha2 (13. Juli 2008)

@hhninja81

sehr schön 

Die Magura-Gabel passt ja auch farblich.

Hast Du es schon gewogen?
Bzw. hast Du eine Teileliste?

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mj58 (19. Juli 2008)

Hab's jetzt auch endlich mal geschafft, ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Hier ist meine Kiste: ROTWILD RFC 0.3


 

 

Markus


----------



## G-Freddy (20. Juli 2008)

Hy, Also das RFR 0.4 hat die Rahmengröße M.

Teileliste: 

Dämpfer:           5th Element
Gabel:               Manitou Sherman
Schaltgruppe:     SRAM X7
Bramsen:           Formula ORO K18 200mm/180mm
Felgen:              Rigida Disc Bull ??? sagt mir selber auch nicht so viel.
Naben:              vorne Shim. XT hinten DT swiss Hügi FR
Pedale:              Crankbrothers 5050xx
Vorbau & Lenker: Maniac
Griffe:                Amazing Toys Moosgummigriffe
Reifen:               Specialized Enduro

Möchte noch eine andere Gabel einbauen. Evtl. Fox Talas36 oder RS Totem

MfG Freddy


----------



## Lateralus (20. Juli 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug........



Wo haste die Gabel her oder kann man das Komplettrad so kaufen?


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Juli 2008)

@Lateralus
die Gabel wird so nicht verkauft. Normal ist sie weiß und ich habe sie dann lackieren lassen. Die Jungs von meinem Fahrradhändler haben es  irgendwie geschafft den Fabton zu bekommen.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Juli 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Lateralus
> die Gabel wird so nicht verkauft. Normal ist sie weiß und ich habe sie dann lackieren lassen. Die Jungs von meinem Fahrradhändler haben es  irgendwie geschafft den Fabton zu bekommen.



Aha, ok. Schaut super aus


----------



## hhninja81 (30. August 2008)

Heul!

Der Rahmen hat nicht lange gehalten Nach nur ca. 2 Monaten habe ich Risse am Oberrohr/Sattelstütze festgestellt!! Ich könnte heulen, mein Baby ist Schrott! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Musicman (30. August 2008)

Autsch, hast du da Bilder von?


----------



## hhninja81 (30. August 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Autsch, hast du da Bilder von?


Werde ich bei tageslicht nachliefern. Ich hoffe Rotwild kann mir schnell helfen! Bilder folgen.


----------



## Musicman (30. August 2008)

Ok 

Schade um den schönen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmk_sports (30. August 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @Lateralus
> die Gabel wird so nicht verkauft. Normal ist sie weiß und ich habe sie dann lackieren lassen. Die Jungs von meinem Fahrradhändler haben es  irgendwie geschafft den Fabton zu bekommen.



die farbe gibts bei magura standart im programm
siehe magura 2008er katalog---> lime green nennt sich die farbe


----------



## hhninja81 (31. August 2008)

mmk_sports schrieb:


> die farbe gibts bei magura standart im programm
> siehe magura 2008er katalog---> lime green nennt sich die farbe


Das ist nicht richtig, die ist heller. Das Grün ist die Farbe von Ergon.


----------



## CrossTec (31. August 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Werde ich bei tageslicht nachliefern. Ich hoffe Rotwild kann mir schnell helfen! Bilder folgen.



Dann hoffe ich mal mit dir! Aber mit schnell wird das glaube ich nix!


----------



## ]:-> (31. August 2008)

Hi,
die Teileliste vom R.R1 (eine Seite zuvor) würde mich auch tierisch interessieren. Wäre super wenn die noch nachgeliefert würde.

gruß


----------



## ullertom (31. August 2008)

Teileliste habe ich keine da es kein Selbstaufbau war.

Es ist ein R.R1 HT mit 48cm RH - Gewicht incl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho 10,3kg.

Umbauphase:
- Tune King/Kong mit RK 2.0, SS Schläuche, Windcutter 160/140mm
- F99 105mm mit Titanschrauben und Carbonlenker,
- Aluschrauben hier und dort, Adapter für Bremse verkleinert/entfernt, Gabelschaft gekürzt,

Gewicht neu: 9,4kg - würde gerne die 9 knacken aber das wird schwierig,

im Herbst gibt es die neue Formula R1 - schon wegen dem Namen und der Farbe - passt so gut zum R.R1 

mal sehen was dann Gewichtsmäßig rauskommt


----------



## 320m60 (31. August 2008)

Nachdem in der kommenden Woche die neue C1-Serie von Rotwild präsentiert werden soll, stelle noch schnell mein "altes" RCC 0.3 in die Auslage:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rotwild RCC 0.3 2007 
Serie:
Rahmen
Gabel Fox 32 FRL 100
Dämpfer DT Swiss SSD 190
Sattelstütze Rotwild P 200
Sattelklemme Rotwild
Felgen DT Swiss XR 4.2
abweichend von Serie:
Lenker Syntace Duraflite 7075
Vorbau Syntace F99
Lenkergriffe Titec Pork Rinds
Bar-Ends Tune RH1
Bremsen Magura Marta SL 180/160
Sattel Selle Italia SLR
Komplette XTR-Gruppe 2007
Naben DT Swiss 240
Speichen DT Aerolite
Reifen VR Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2008
Reifen HR Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2008
Gesamtgewicht wie abgebildet ohne HAC5, Pedale, Kettenstrebenschutz und Flaschenhalter: 10.516g

Läuft traumhaft. Ausser Bremsbelägen und Bereifung (und 4 Batterien für den HAC5) gab es auf ca 2.500 Km / 80.000 Hm nichts zu erneuern. 

Gruß, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (12. September 2008)

fährt hier jemand auch das 2008er R.E.D. two?


----------



## Nway (18. September 2008)

Habe vor kurzem einen R.C1 Rahmen erworben und baue die Monate ein chices HT (< 9kg) auf :-]


----------



## Fahrnix (18. September 2008)

Nway schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem einen R.C1 Rahmen erworben und baue die Monate ein chices HT (< 9kg) auf :-]



Hallo,

schöner Rahmen . Wenn es ein ähnlicher ist wie der RCC 1.3, dann kannst Du Dich schon mal darauf freuen. Vortrieb und bergaufeigenschaften sind unglaublich. Bocksteif aber irgendwie komfortabel - finde ich jedenfalls.

Welches Gewicht und welche Größe hat Dein Rahmen?

Gruß


----------



## Nway (18. September 2008)

Ist 'ne M. Hab nur mal grob gewogen das Teil - sind so ca. 1550gr inkl. Steuersatz und der schnellspannerfixierten Sattelklemme.


----------



## FRbiker (18. September 2008)

Nway sieht verdammt gut aus der R.C1...  wird bestimmt ein schönes Ding.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. September 2008)

mj58 schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt auch endlich mal geschafft, ein paar Bilder zu machen.
> 
> Hier ist meine Kiste: ROTWILD RFC 0.3



Cool, so eins hab ich auch, allerdings mit anderen Komponenten.

Wie ich sehe hast du an deinem HVR200 die Fernbedienung. Ich hab mir eine geholt, aber noch net verbaut. Daher würden mich Bilder von deinem Lenker interessieren, wo du das Teil plaziert hast und ob es beim Einbau Probleme gab (evtl. auch per PN).


----------



## uphillking (22. September 2008)

3,2,1,  meins !



Näheres demnächst ;-)


----------



## hhninja81 (22. September 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> 3,2,1,  meins !
> 
> 
> 
> Näheres demnächst ;-)



Schönes Teil, ich hoffe Du hast es in der Bucht von einem Händler gekauft.
Wegen der Garantie.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. September 2008)

wunderschöner rahmen!
zu meiner frage oben: keiner hier fährt ein r.e.d. two? ich frag ja nur, weil ich dem rahmen mein kaputtes schlüsselbein zu verdanken habe...


----------



## Sauerlandrider (23. September 2008)

wie is das denn passiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2008)

ich hab mir vor 2 wochen in saalbach-hinterglemm (adidas freeride park) ein ziemlich neues 2008er R.E.D. two ausgeliehen, nach 5-6 stunden ist dann der rahmen unvermittelt am oberrohr gerissen. seitdem hat sich rotwild trotz anderslautender versprechungen nicht bei mir gemeldet...aber noch hab ich geduld.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (23. September 2008)

das is bitter..


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2008)

stimmt, es hätte aber vor allem viel schlimmer ausgehen können. jetzt such ich eben nach besitzern eines R.E.D. two, um zu erfahren, ob sowas öfter passiert.


----------



## tbird (23. September 2008)

Ein Grund, warum ich mich nun doch gegen Rotwild entschieden hab. 

Zu einem guten Bike gehört auch ein ausgezeichneter Service ... naja -.-


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. September 2008)

Ich erwarte bei dem Preis auch absolut perfekten Service, insofern bin ich gespannt wie die Sache weiter geht! Bei meinem ist zum Glück noch alles dran


----------



## Nway (23. September 2008)

Vielleicht haben sie sich beim Besitzer des Rades gemeldet?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. September 2008)

nein, keine sorge, ich hab an alles gedacht. das rad wurde beim shop an der freeride-strecke ausgeborgt, die haben meine nummer und sie auch an rotwild weitergegeben als die den kaputten rahmen in saalbach inspiziert haben. morgen versuch ich es nochmal, das sollte aber eigentlich nicht nötig sein.
ich will ja nicht auf schmerzengsled klagen  aber entweder der verleih oder der hersteller muss die verantwortung übernehmen. und das eigentlich von sich aus.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (23. September 2008)

Ich versteh sowieso nicht was du damit zu tun hast. Dafür leiht man sich doch ein Bike, dass im Garantiefall der Verleih sich kümmert.
Es dürfte ja offensichtlich sein, dass du das Bike nicht aus 500m Höhe den Abgrund runtergeworfen hast.


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. September 2008)

nur zur info: ich hab gerade erfahren, dass anscheinend einige r.e.d. two rahmen von rotwild ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bekr (28. September 2008)

moin allerseits,

zwar ist es ne ewigkeit her das ich  das mich bergeisterndes rotwild fully probiert hab und in der zwischen zeit  auch einige mehrere andere hersteller ausprobiert aber  das alte rotwild gefiehl mir bis jetzt durch seine seitensteifigkeit und feinen federung am besten nur wie gesagt ewigkeit her und war noch Y-fully also nix mit mehr gelenkern


mich würde es halt intressieren ob sich die  federungs und geometrie eigenschaften stark verändert haben? leider ist ne probefahrt beim händler nicht möglich da er nie eins zu stehen hat und nur bei abnahme bestellt (katze im sack)

wie ungefähr fahren sich die neueren  fullies?
es soll stadtrad werden aber eins womit man überkopfsteinflaster und bürgersteige fährt als wären diese weggebügelt

oder hat jemand noch günstigen wegzugeben?


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand zufällig ne Ahnung welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze des RFC 0.3 hat?
Bin leider grad unterwegs und bräuchte die Angabe. Im Rotwild-Katalog und der Bedienungsanleitung auf der Rotwild-Seite konnte ich leider nix dazu finden.


----------



## at021971 (3. Oktober 2008)

RFC 0.3 2007: 27,2 mm 

Steht im Katalog: *Sattelstütze / Seatpost: P240 Al 7075, Ø27.2 mm
* 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (3. Oktober 2008)

Perfekt, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Steht tatsächlich im PDF-Katalog, aber ganz schön versteckt 




at021971 schrieb:


> RFC 0.3 2007: 27,2 mm
> 
> Steht im Katalog: *Sattelstütze / Seatpost: P240 Al 7075, Ø27.2 mm
> *
> ...


----------



## nauker (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Renner... eine Rakete am Berg...






Rahmen: Rotwild RCC 1.0
Gabel: Fox F80 RL
Kurbel: XT 2008
Pedale: XTR 
LRS: Mavic Crossmax XL Disc,Tubeless Mod 2006 (geplant: Tune King Kong SS, rot, ZTR Olympics, DT Aerolites)
Bremsen: Marta SL, Trickstuff Scheiben
Vorbau: Thomson Elite
Lenker: Ritchey Pro (fällt ein wenig ab, ich weiss
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Griffe: Race Face Good´n Evil
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Schaltwerk XT Shadow 2008
Schalthebel XTR Shifter 2008
Umwerfer XT
Schnellspanner Tiso 
Kette Shimano HG-53
Kassette XT
Keil Lenkerhörnchen
Kleinigkeiten; Nokons, Stahlflex, Tiso Schaltröllchen, Spinacis


gruss nauker


----------



## zzziege (11. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2008)

Einfach der schönste Rahm von Rotwild. Meiner ist leider von mir zerstört worden......





[/URL][/IMG]

Ist das eine 180 Scheibe hinten?


----------



## zzziege (11. Oktober 2008)

JA 180 Scheibe vorne und hinten


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2008)

Was bringt das schöne Ding denn auf die Waage?


----------



## zzziege (11. Oktober 2008)

NA sind ca. 10kg habs noch nicht genau gewogen


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2008)

Einmal Rotwild, immer Rotwild. Mich hat der Virus voll erwischt. Echt schön das Teil mit viel liebe zum Detail (Klingel), auch wenn ich die 180 ein wenig übertrieben finde oder bist Du auch so ein schweres Ding wie ich? 
Mein neues Spielzeug:

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=11695


----------



## zzziege (11. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch so schwer!!!
Habe es vorher mit 190mm Scheiben und xtr Bremsen gefahren Bilder sind in meinem Album.Du hast recht einmal Rotwild dann hat es dich erwischt,habe heute mein 3 gekauft


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2008)

erzähl und (oder) zeige!!!


----------



## zzziege (11. Oktober 2008)

Mein neues Projekt ist ein RFC 0.3 mal schaun was da so geht


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Oktober 2008)

Mein neues Projekt ist ein Rennrad, ´n Fully kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Oktober 2008)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich erwarte bei dem Preis auch absolut perfekten Service, insofern bin ich gespannt wie die Sache weiter geht! Bei meinem ist zum Glück noch alles dran



ich hab mich mittlerweile mit rotwild geeinigt, das ergebnis werde ich hoffentlich bald hier posten können. soviel sei gesagt: der (das?) service scheint bei RW ganz hervorragend zu sein, von der kulanz ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2008)

Versuche hier mal mein Glück: Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp, wo ich für mein RFR 03/04 einen geraden Hinterbau herbekomme?
Hänge halt an der Kiste ... :-(


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2008)

G-Freddy schrieb:


> Hy, hier ist noch ein neuer Rotwilderer!!!
> 
> Hab jetzt endlich mein RFR 04 (von 2006)... Ich wollte mir das Rad schon vor 2 Jahren kaufen, konnte es mir aber einfach nicht leisten (noch Azubi). Der Rahmen hat mit Dämpfer 2500 gekostet...und mein Händler ist den Rahmen Gott sei Dank nicht losgeworden, so dass er Ihn dieses Jahr als Komplettrad für denselben Preis angeboten hat....Zack... jetzt isses meins! Die Anbauteile sind zwar nicht das Beste aber es funktioniert. Ich möchte das Rad demnächst etwas veredeln und etwas abspecken... Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Vorschläge für mich!
> 
> Freu mich über Rückmeldung... der Fred



1. Vorschlag: Ohne Schwinge sparst Du schon mal knappe 600gr. Würde Dir die auch großzügig abkaufen, damit Du die Kohle in weitere gewichtsparende Teile investieren kannst!


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ..der (das?) service scheint bei RW ganz hervorragend zu sein, von der kulanz ganz zu schweigen!


 

Das Statement kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung ohne Wenn und Aber unterschreiben. Kundeninteraktion, Service und Kulanz von ADP sind exquisit und suchen ihres Gleichen. 

Ich hatte 2004, 6 Tage vor dem geplanten Alpencross, im Lack meines RCC09 auf beiden Seiten am Übergang von der geteilten Sitzstrebe zum Unterrohr kleine schwarze Risse festgestellt. Daraufhin hatte ich einige Photos der Risse mit der Bitte an ADP geschickt, die Situation einzuschätzen und mir mitzuteilen, ob sie den Rahmen noch für einen Alpencross geeignet hielten. ADP hat dann umgehend reagiert und davon abgeraten den Rahmen für den geplanten Alpencross einzusetzen.

Obwohl der Rahmen zu dieser Zeit schon über 3 Jahre alt war, bot mir ADP sofort einen Austausch an. Ich konnte unter zwei Alternativen wählen. Zum Einen, ein kostenloser Tausch gegen einen neuen RCC09 Rahmen. Zum Anderen, mit Zuzahlung, einen Rahmen aus dem Rotwild Programm für 2005. In Frage kamen damals für mich, aufgrund der am RCC09 verbauten Anbauteile, die CC-Fully-Rahmen RCC0.3 (+300 EUR) oder RCC1.0 (+1000 EUR). Nach der Verfügbarkeitsprüfung, denn das RCC09 war ja nicht mehr im Programm, habe ich mich dann aber für dieses entschieden, da hier sichergestellt war, dass alle Anbauteile ohne Probleme übernommen werden konnten. Zusätzlich hat ADP hat dann innerhalb von einem Tag über sein Händlernetz, den neuen Rahmen besogt und umgehende an mich geschickt. Darüber hinaus habe sie den Kontakt zu einem mit ADP eng verbunden Händler (macht für Rotwild z.B. Standdienst auf der EuroBike) in meiner Umgebung hergestellt, der dann das Rad unverzüglich und kostenlos mit den Teilen des Vorgängers aufbaute. Der Alpencross konnte dann wie geplant am darauffolgenden Samstag starten.

Der neue RCC09 Rahmen verrichtet bis heute und ohne Probleme sein Dienst. Einzig ein Niet für die Trinkflaschenhalterung musste zwischenzeitlich von ADP (mit Unterstützung des oben erwähnten Händlers) erneuert werden, da er durch einen gebrochen Trinkflaschenhalter ebenfalls brach. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich das Hinterbaulager bei ADP erneuen lassen. Alles für etwas mehr als 100 EUR.

Letzte Woche hat sich bei einem Sturz das Schaltauge verbogen. Zwei Tage nach einer Mail an Peter Boehm, war gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag, das neue Schaltauge da.

So schafft man Kundenbindung. Für das nächste Jahr möchte ich mir ein neues Fully gönnen und sehe, auch wegen der Hersteller-/Kundenbeziehung, nur wenige Alternativen zu einem Rotwild. Wenn ich mich an Carbon traue, dann wird es ein R.R2 FS. Sonst schwanke ich zwischen R.R1 FS und R.GT1. Gäbe es das R.GT1 in weiß, wäre hier schon die Entscheidung gefallen, denn ein Freund hat das R.GT1 und es fährt sich trotzt 140/125 mm Federweg äußerst sportlich und vollkommen wippfrei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Versuche hier mal mein Glück: Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp, wo ich für mein RFR 03/04 einen geraden Hinterbau herbekomme?
> Hänge halt an der Kiste ... :-(


 
Schreib doch einfach mal eine Mail ([email protected]) an ADP. So es den Hinterbau noch gibt, werden die Dir schon helfen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Oktober 2008)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach mal eine Mail ([email protected]) an ADP. So es den Hinterbau noch gibt, werden die Dir schon helfen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Wollte hier im Forum nicht zu sehr vom Leder ziehen, aber so sehr hat mich die Kompetenz - mag ja nur in meinem Fall so sein- von ADP nicht überzeugt. Bzgl. Kulanz und Servicegeschwindigkeit mögen die ganz gut sein ...

Hatte ich bereits getan und auch den Kontakt mit einem hier im Thread schon erwähnten Herrn gehabt. Aber trotz mailens Bilder meines Bikes konnten die nichts damit anfangen, bzw. haben es vom Modell total falsch, nämlich als RFR01, identifiziert. Selbst meine Argumentation bzgl. bei weitem größerer Ähnlichkeit mit RFR 03 o. 04 auf den Bildern hat nicht weiter geholfen. Lt. ADP gibt es aber die Schwingen bis RFR 04 nicht mehr.

Jetzt versuche ich Jungrotwildlern ihre Schwingen zu entreissen ... so tief bin ich schon gesunken ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Oktober 2008)

fertig:


----------



## enweh (20. Oktober 2008)

Sehr sehenswert. Es fehlen noch gescheite Flaschenhalter und richtige RR-Pedale.


----------



## Fahrnix (24. Oktober 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> fertig:



Hallo Joe,

wieviel wiegts und welche Größe?

Übrigens gut gelungen!

mfg

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Oktober 2008)

danke!
größe L, das reale gewicht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. lt. rotwild wiegt das R.S1 in M ohne pedale 7,8kg, wenn die angaben stimmen müsste meins also bei ca. 8,5kg (mit pedalen) liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (26. Oktober 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> fertig:
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/2/8/9/_/medium/DSC00180.JPG
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/2/8/9/_/medium/DSC00179.JPG



sehr schick.


----------



## nosaint77 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 

mein Name "nosaint77" ist nicht mehr Programm, weil ich bald nur noch Qualitätsware fahre  

Ein Rotwild RCC01 wird mein NoSaint Luzifer ablösen. Letzterer ich verwindungssteif wie Plastik und nervt durch permanente Knackgeräusche und Vibrationen wenn man ordentlich reintritt ( in die Pedale  ). Da helfen selbst die üblichen Verdächtigen wie schmieren, usw. nur kurzzeitig.

Aufbau erst mal unspektakulär, also vorhandene Teile wie z.B. 2004er XT-Gruppe, Mavic Crossland, SID-Federgabel, Ritchey Anbauteile, eben das was am NoSaint verbaut ist. Umstieg auf Scheibenbremsen mit Formula Oro K18, weil ich an meinem Liteville und meine Frau am ihrem Radon-Fully Formulas haben und so der Service und Vorrat an Verschleissteilen vereinfacht wird.

Gruß, Florian


----------



## uphillking (27. Oktober 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Guter Entschluß. Gratulation


----------



## chri55 (27. Oktober 2008)

ah, RCC 0.1 Fahrer 
könnt ihr etwas zur Steifigkeit des Rahmens sagen? 
fährt er sich sehr racelastig oder auch für Touren/AM brauchbar? 

danke.


----------



## uphillking (28. Oktober 2008)

Der RCC0.1 ist richtig schön steif. Speziell im Tretlagerbereich. Mit der 27,2mm Sattelstütze gibts dann trotzdem für ein Hardtail recht guten Komfort.
Durch die gemäßigte Oberrohrlänge ist die Sitzposition auch für längere Touren angenehm. Nicht so race-lastig wie beim Nachfolger RR.1


----------



## chri55 (28. Oktober 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Der RCC0.1 ist richtig schön steif. Speziell im Tretlagerbereich. Mit der 27,2mm Sattelstütze gibts dann trotzdem für ein Hardtail recht guten Komfort.
> Durch die gemäßigte Oberrohrlänge ist die Sitzposition auch für längere Touren angenehm. Nicht so race-lastig wie beim Nachfolger RR.1



danke, das wollte ich hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (28. Oktober 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Der RCC0.1 .......Durch die gemäßigte Oberrohrlänge ist die Sitzposition auch für längere Touren angenehm. Nicht so race-lastig wie beim Nachfolger RR.1ist richtig schön steif.


 
Das R.R1 HT ist aber auch nicht der Nachfolger des RCC 0.1. Wenn überhaupt, ist war es das 2008 R.C1 HT.

Das R.R1 HT ist vielmehr der Nachfolger vom RCC 1.1 bzw. RCC 1.3. Und die hatten schon immer die racelastige Competition Geometrie mit verlängertem Oberrohr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nosaint77 (28. Oktober 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Mit der 27,2mm Sattelstütze gibts dann trotzdem für ein Hardtail recht guten Komfort.



Flext eine Alustütze schon ausreichend (= mehr als bei einer 31er mit aus gleichem Material)? Ich überlege ob ich auf die neue Syntace P6 Alu warte, oder ob ich eine P6 Carbon kaufen soll. Alu kostet im Netz 75 Euro, Carbon 125 Euro.

Wie fährt sich der Rahmen mit einer 100er Gabel? Meine SID hat nur ca. 60mm und müsste zum Service. Hätte die Möglichkeit an eine Fox F100 RLC zu kommen.

Gruß, Floville


----------



## zzziege (2. November 2008)

Mein neues 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/218202]






[/URL]


----------



## FRbiker (2. November 2008)

Na herzlichen Glüh Strumf..  Was wiegt den das Baby?


----------



## zzziege (2. November 2008)

Habs noch nicht gewogen schätze mal so 13-14 kg
da geht aber noch was


----------



## uphillking (2. November 2008)

Schön!
Da passt sogar die "uralt"-Psylo


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. November 2008)

Hallo Freunde des Hochwildes,

bin zwar auch schon seit 2 Jahren bekennender Rotwilder, habe es aber am vergangenen Feiertag bei dem miesen Wetter endlich mal geschafft ein paar Bilder meines Wildbestandes zu machen.
Zum einen ein RCC 03 aus 2006 (Modell 2007), und als zweites, seit 3 Wochen mein RE 1.

Da ich kein EDV-Spezi bin, habe ich es leider nur zu Anhängen geschafft, und keine großen Bilder in  meinem Beitrag.
Denke aber das geht so auch.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Scottinger (6. November 2008)

Servus,

seit zwei Wochen rollt mein neues R.E1 Ride 

Gruß


----------



## chri55 (12. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiÃ, off topic. aber da hier die Chance am hÃ¶chsten ist, einen Rotwildkundigen anzutreffen frage ich einfach mal hier nach.

ne eMail an Nubuk hab ich schon geschrieben aber die antworten nur manchmal. 

was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 07er RCC0.1 und dem 100â¬ gÃ¼nstigeren 08er R.C1 HT? Gewicht ist laut Nubuk mit 1520 Gramm gleich. komisch, dass das Neuere weniger kostet?!

das RCC steht fÃ¼r Cross Country und RC fÃ¼r Cross Mountain (all Mountain) oder? allerdings sind die Geometriedaten auch gleich.

fÃ¼r AufklÃ¤rung wÃ¤re ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## BlueCloud (12. November 2008)

die nur noch vertrieb und entwicklung in d-land statt findet sollten die rahmen schon billiger werden...aber na ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (13. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß, off topic. aber da hier die Chance am höchsten ist, einen Rotwildkundigen anzutreffen frage ich einfach mal hier nach.
> 
> ne eMail an Nubuk hab ich schon geschrieben aber die antworten nur manchmal.
> ...



Hallo,

Die Rahmen unterscheidet sich glaube ich nicht wirklich. Sollten gleich sein in Geometrie und Material. Schau aber mal auf den hinteren Bereich bei beiden Fotos: die Hinterachsaufnahme unterscheidet sich sehr deutlich. C1 durchgehende Sitzstreben und RCC01 mit 3D-Ausfallende. Wird sich möglicherweise in der Steifheit dieses Bereiches unterscheiden.

Alle anderen Unterschiede wie anderen Hersteller des Rahmens, Rohrqualität, etc. besser bei Rotwild nachfragen.

Hier die Adresse:
ADP Engineering GmbH - ROTWILD Bikes | Waldstr. 23, B10 | D-63128 Dietzenbach |
  | Tel.: +49 (0) 6074 - 400760 | E-Mail: [email protected] | www.rotwild.de |

Zur weiteren Info: Das RCC01 und C1 unterscheidet sich jedoch zum RCC 1.3 und RR1 in der Geometrie, Rohrdurchmesser und Gewicht. Die letzteren sehr racelastig und weiter optimiert.

Gruß


----------



## enweh (13. November 2008)

Abgeändert wurde auch die Zugführung. Die verläuft nun größtenteils am Unterrohr.


----------



## chri55 (13. November 2008)

vielen Dank erstmal, auf die Idee, eine eMail an Rotwild selbst zu schreiben hÃ¤tte ich auch kommen kÃ¶nnen.  gesagt, getan.





so, eine eMail an Rotwild hat ergeben:



> wir haben 2008 Namensgebung und Design sowie die Kategorisierungen unserer Modellpalette geÃ¤ndert, die Rahmen  sind jedoch technisch gleich.
> Insofern kÃ¶nnen Sie sich fÃ¼r das Modell entscheiden, das Ihnen besser gefÃ¤llt oder gÃ¼nstiger ist.
> 
> Freundliche GrÃ¼Ãe



da die ZugfÃ¼hrung am Unterrohr nicht wirklich ideal aufgehoben ist, wÃ¤re das RCC0.1 etwas sinnvoller, denke ich. aber 100â¬...


----------



## nosaint77 (13. November 2008)

Schau mal bei Ebay unter: http://stores.ebay.de/Nubuk-Bikes

Nubuk stellt dort diverse Rotwild-Rahmen ab 1 Euro rein. Hab so auch deutlich günstiger als im Online-Shop einen RCC01 erstanden.

Ich finde Zugverlegung für das Schaltwerk am Unterrohr besser, insofern die Zughülle durchgehend ist. Das hat zwei Gründe... weniger schmutzanfällig, größerer Radius vom Lenker zum Unterrohr und somit höhere Schaltpräzisision. Für letzteres sind SRAM-Schaltwerke oder die neuen Shimano Shadow-Schaltwerke Pflicht.


----------



## chri55 (13. November 2008)

danke! aber das ist ja wohl eine Frechheit. auf der HP kostet der knapp 400â¬ weniger.

noch eine Frage: kann man denn beim RCC0.1 Ã¼berhaupt durchgÃ¤ngige ZÃ¼ge montieren? auf Bildern des aufgebauten Rahmens wurden immer nur geteilte ZÃ¼ge verbaut. beim aufbohren der ZuganschlÃ¤ge dÃ¼rfte nÃ¤mlich die Garantie wegfallen?!


----------



## at021971 (13. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> ......was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 07er RCC0.1 und dem 100 günstigeren 08er R.C1 HT? Gewicht ist laut Nubuk mit 1520 Gramm gleich. komisch, dass das Neuere weniger kostet?!


 
Anbei ein Vergleich der Rahmengeometrien der drei Hardtails
- RCC 0.1 (2007)
- R.C1 HT (2008)
- R.C1 HT (2009)
Farblich gekennzeichnet ist, wo sie sich gleichen (grün) bzw. unterscheiden (rot).



your enemy schrieb:


> ......das RCC steht für Cross Country und RC für Cross Mountain (all Mountain) oder? allerdings sind die Geometriedaten auch gleich.....


 
Das 2007 RCC 0.1 (RCC = Rotwild Cross Country) ist laut ADP/Rotwild genauso wie das 2008 R.C1 HT und auch das 2009 R.C1 HT ein Cross Country Hard Tail. Nur das neue 2009 R.C1 FS wird nun laut ADP/Rotwild in der Cross Mountain Klasse geführt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nosaint77 (14. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> danke! aber das



Da scheinen Sie wohl die UVP angegeben zu haben. Nubuk anrufen... oder bei den anderen Rahmen ab 1  mitbieten. 



your enemy schrieb:


> noch eine Frage: kann man denn beim RCC0.1 überhaupt durchgängige Züge montieren?



Nein das geht leider nicht.


----------



## Fahrnix (17. November 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Heul!
> 
> Der Rahmen hat nicht lange gehalten Nach nur ca. 2 Monaten habe ich Risse am Oberrohr/Sattelstütze festgestellt!! Ich könnte heulen, mein Baby ist Schrott!
> 
> ...



Und 

Neuen Rahmen bekommen?


----------



## hhninja81 (17. November 2008)

Natürlich!!!! Die Jungs von Rotwild haben *sofort* einen neuen Rahmen geschickt und haben mir später erzählt, dass der Schaden nur oberflächlich war (der Lack). Top Service!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (18. November 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Natürlich!!!! Die Jungs von Rotwild haben *sofort* einen neuen Rahmen geschickt und haben mir später erzählt, dass der Schaden nur oberflächlich war (der Lack). Top Service!!!!!



Welt in Ordnung. 

Wie lange ist Garantie drauf?

Hasse evtl den Lack durch zu hohes Drehmoment an entsprechenden Schrauben zum platzen gebracht?


----------



## hhninja81 (18. November 2008)

Ne, ne. Das bekomme ich gerade noch hin. Da ich bei diesem Rad Erstkäufer bin gibt es die üblichen 2 Jahre plus Kulanz.


----------



## tobone (19. November 2008)

Hi!
Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem R.C1 FS? Ist ein neues 09er Modell. Gibt es als Comp(120mm) und als Cross(140mm) Version.
Schonmal jemand gefahren oder Infos drüber? Hab bis jetzt nur in Zeitungen drüber gelesen und es im Internet gesehen.

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## at021971 (19. November 2008)

> _Zitat von tobone_
> ....Hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem R.C1 FS?....


 
ADP/Rotwild hat am 11.11 per Newsletter bekannt gegeben, dass das 2009er R.CS1 jetzt zur Auslieferung bereits steht. Ich vermut mal, dass es dementsprechend kaum Erfahrungen gibt. In Bike oder Mountainbike war iast aber in der letzen Ausgabe ein sehr knappes Review.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## nosaint77 (20. November 2008)

your enemy schrieb:


> noch eine Frage: kann man denn beim RCC0.1 überhaupt durchgängige Züge montieren?



Kann meine Aussage zurücknehmen. Durchgängige Züge sind machbar, aber nur als Bastellösung. Zuganschläge können unbearbeitet bleiben, insofern man die Schaltzug-Außenhülle mit anderer Methode am Rahmen fixiert (Kabelbinder). Etwas eleganter geht es mit solchen Befestigungssockeln aus dem Elektrobereich:






Ein Kabelbinder um das Rahmenrohr und ein weiterer Kabelbinder "anders herum" zum fixieren der Schaltzug-Außenhülle.

EDIT: Noch bessere Lösung... Leitungsbefestigung


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2008)

Was seid Ihr doch alle für EGOS.
Hier mal mein RCC03 und das RCC 1.3 von meinem Mädel.
Seit dem Sie das Bike hat ist die Regierung wesentlich milder gestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (22. November 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> EDIT: Noch bessere Lösung... Leitungsbefestigung



danke, allerdings hab ich diese Dinger an meinem SSPer für das hintere Bremskabel. Problem ist, dass bei diesem System die Spannung fehlt und das Kabel so bei jeder kleinsten Bodenwelle am Rahmen klappert. also muss man zusätzlich auch noch Kabelbinder verwenden. anscheinend gibt es keine richtig schöne Lösung. das neue R.C1 HT gefällt mir auch sehr gut wegen dem großen Einsatzbereich aber auch da werden die Züge offen am Unterrohr lang geführt.  wenn offen, dann doch lieber am Oberrohr wie beim RCC0.1.


----------



## nosaint77 (12. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem endlich alle Teile nötigen Teile eingetroffen sind, konnte ich heute mein RCC0.1 aufbauen...






Morgen noch die Schaltung einstellen und 1.Probefahrt. Dann wird noch der Gabelschaft und die HR-Bremsleitung gekürzt und fertig ist das Trainingsrad.

Nächste Woche kommen dann noch bestellte Nokian Winterreifen drauf 

@your enemy: Ich hab die Zugverlegung erstmal wie vorgesehen gemacht. Falls das nichts taugen sollte (beim Liteville ist die geschlossene Verlegung sehr wartungsarm), versuche ichs mit ner Bastellösung.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab für mein Mädel einen 2008er C1 Rahmen besorgt.

Momentan im Aufbau:


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2008)

Das Mädel muss ja ne Bombe sein


----------



## Blauer Sauser (14. Dezember 2008)

Nur das beste für meine Süsse


----------



## domy020571 (19. Dezember 2008)

So 
Hier ist auch ein Rotwilder, der aber ein Problem hat, welches er gerne schnell gelöst haben möchte .

Kann mir ein anderer Rotwilder hier unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=372471 vielleicht weiterhelfen ?

Es eilt !

Gruß

Domy


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Dezember 2008)

So langsam gehts weiter. Da ich aber eine wunderschöne Erkältung habe, wird es etwas länger dauern.


----------



## waldhase (19. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir gerade ein R.C1 FS gekauft. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen von der Strecke? Ich kann leider erst in 2 Wochen die ersten Runden drehn.


----------



## 320m60 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe am 22.11.2008 in diesem Forum unter "Was haltet ihr vom neuen Rotwild ?" kurz wie folgt berichtet. Vielleicht kannst du etwas damit anfangen:

"Hallo,
ich hatte schon am 22.09.2009 die Gelegenheit, ein Ausstellungs-Rotwild RC1 FS Comp (120mm Federweg) auf einer meiner gewohnten Strecken (1.050 Höhenmeter, 22 Km, je ca 11 Km Bergfahrt und Talfahrt, überwiegend Forststraße, Maximalsteigung etwa 19 %) einen Abend lang zu fahren. Das Bike wirkt sehr harmonisch, erstmals konnte ich die in Tests einzelner anderer Bikes, wie etwa des Liteville 301, gelegentlich schon gelesene Feststellung Man sitzt mehr im Bike als auf dem Bike nachvollziehen. Der Hinterbau ist auch bei offenem Dämpfer (ich hatte zeitlich keine Gelegenheit, mich mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Fox RP 23 Dämpfers richtig vertraut zu machen) erstaunlich ruhig und wippfrei. Das Mehrgewicht von gut 1,5 Kg gegenüber meinem auf knapp 10,5 Kg gewichtsreduzierten sehr agilen Rotwild RCC 0.3 (2007) war für mich auf dieser Strecke ebensowenig verlässlich bemerkbar wie der um 20 mm längere Federweg. Wirklich auffallend war, dass auch bei sehr starker Steigung trotz des nicht blockierten Federbeines praktisch keine Tendenz gegeben war, vorne aufzusteigen. Eine Absenkmöglichkeit der Gabel, wie sie beim RC1 FS Cross mit 140mm Federweg gegeben ist, habe ich nicht vermisst.

Die Komponenten selbst stehen an sich ohnehin außer Frage. Die in Tests schon gelesene angeblich präzisere Schaltbarkeit der neuen XT Rapidfire Plus Hebel gegenüber den bei meinem RCC 0.3 verbauten XTR SL-M970 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebeln war für mich nicht festzustellen. Ich hatte bei der XTR noch nie den Wunsch nach größerer Exaktheit. Meine (nicht serienmäßige) Marta SL scheint mir  soweit es die Hinterradbremse betrifft  etwas besser dosierbar zu sein als die beim RC1 verbaute Formula B24. Möglicherweise ist das aber eine Frage der Gewohnheit oder des Einfahrzustandes der Bremsbeläge oder der Bereifung (Racing Ralph auf RCC 0.3 gegenüber Coninental Mountain King auf RC1). Der auf meinem RCC 0.3 vorne montierte Schwalbe Nobby Nic vermittelt mir abwärts in schnell gefahrenen Schotterkurven mehr Grip als der Continental Mountain King.

Fazit: Wäre ich nicht ohnehin mit meinem RCC 0.3 optimal versorgt, wäre das RC1, auf dem ich mich sehr wohlgefühlt habe, ein wirklich ernst zu nehmender sehr komfortabler und dennoch spritziger Kandidat für mich, sowohl was die Alltags-Mountainbike-Tour als auch eine Alpenüberquerung betrifft. Die Verarbeitung meines Testbikes war Rotwild-typisch exzellent. Das RC1 wirkt übrigens in natura wesentlich edler als auf den Fotos.
Gruß, Martin "


----------



## hhninja81 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

hier ein netter Bericht über unsere Lieblingsmarke.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371588

Euch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß aus Hamburg

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Dezember 2008)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier ein netter Bericht über unsere Lieblingsmarke.
> 
> ...




 Danke für den Tip!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Dezember 2008)

Inzwischen fast fertig, ich warte noch auf die Kurbel.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. Dezember 2008)

Update:

Das Rotwild für mein Mädel ist fertig:
Gewicht wie abgebildet ist 10,9kg. Aber es sollte ja auch kein Leichtbau werden.

Die Erprobungsfahrt war schon mal nicht schlecht. Ich glaub fast, ich leih mir das Bike bei einfachen Marathons manchmal aus


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Bike.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein R.C1 noch zusätzlich als Trainigsbike aufbaue.


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich liebe diesen Rahmen. Aber wenn ich diesen Sattel, bei der doch sehr sportlichen Ausrichtung, meiner Süßen zumuten würden, hätte ich in den nächsten Monaten viel Spaß mit mir selbst Sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. Dezember 2008)

Der Sattel ist auch nur provisorisch. Ich werde mit ihr ein paar probesitzen


----------



## hhninja81 (23. Dezember 2008)

Die Familienplanung wird es Dir danken Ich habe auch mal ein Rad für meine Kleine aufgebaut, 5 Sättel dies und das und zum Schluss noch andere Reifen, weil hübscher!!!!!!!!


----------



## waldhase (23. Dezember 2008)

Habe gestern mein R.C1 FS Comp abgeholt, konnte mich bis jetzt noch für keinen Flaschenhalter entscheiden. Hat jemand eine Idee? Sollte farblich passen, außerdem nicht zu schwer sein und nicht einen Namen eines anderen Fahrradherstellers tragen (wzb Specialized).


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, da bist Du ja einer der Ersten.
Überlege mir auch das C1 zu holen, allerdings als Cross.  

Schreib doch mal vom Fahreindruck  Deiner ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Dezember 2008)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Das Rotwild für mein Mädel ist fertig:
> 
> ...


----------



## waldhase (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten, hier die ersten Fotos von meinem R.C1 FS. Der Lenker ist getauscht in B280 (statt 220) und Ergon GX2 Griffe sind verbaut.
Fahrberichte kann ich erst nach meinem Skiurlaub liefern. Schreibt mir mal Vorschläge für einen schicken Flaschenhalter!
(Meine Funde bisher: Procraft Z-Cage Alu Flaschenhalter White Series             , Schwabe Carbon Flaschenhalter g2,Tao Tacx, Blackburn Camber Cage Carbon Flaschenhalter 28g)


----------



## chri55 (24. Dezember 2008)

Tune Wasserträger/Uni


----------



## nosaint77 (26. Dezember 2008)

Außendurchmesser vom RCC0.1-Sattelrohr ist 30,7mm, was anscheinend ein ziemlich exotisches Maß ist. Einzig diese Sattelklemme passt. Kennt jemand Alternativen bzw. passen auch solche mit 30,0mm Durchmesser?


----------



## uphillking (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe die KCNC 30,7 an meinem RCC0.1

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=497&osCsid=4681062a5a4cae639665ef5be4950477


----------



## waldhase (26. Dezember 2008)

Erster Fahrbericht R.C1 FS: (Ich bin 1,84m, 75Kg. = Rad Größe L)
Die Sonnenstrahlen haben mich doch noch vor dem Skiurlaub raus gelockt.
Also die ersten 20Km sind gefahren. Die gutbekannte Hausstrecke, damit ich den Unterschied zu meinen Specíalized FSR erkenne. Das Bike ist super ausbalanciert. 120mm Federweg sind für mich völlig ausreichend und die Entscheidung ohne Talas und "Verstellerei" auszukommen war für mich die richtige Entscheidung. Selbst  extreme Steigerungen konnte ich sitzend ohne Stress fahren. In engen Trail lässt es sich super steuern und gibt dir stets ein Gefühl der Sicherheit. Mein Händler hat mir scheinbar einen billigen Noname  Kettenstreben Schutz montiert, den kann ich schon mal austauschen. Ansonsten macht das Rad einfach nur Spaß (und sieht auch noch gut aus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2008)

waldhase schrieb:


> E(und sieht auch noch gut aus).


Naaaaaja. Viele RW Bikes gefallen mir, aber das da definitiv nicht!


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Dezember 2008)

zum glück muss es ja nur dem besitzer gefallen.
gratuliere zum kauf!


----------



## waldhase (26. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Naaaaaja. Viele RW Bikes gefallen mir, aber das da definitiv nicht!



Vielen Dank für deine Meinung.


----------



## CrossTec (26. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Naaaaaja. Viele RW Bikes gefallen mir, aber das da definitiv nicht!



Stimmt! Aber das kann auch am Foto liegen.......
Wobei mich die graue Farbe stark an Grundierlack erinnert.

@Waldhase
Mach mal bitte ein vernünftiges Bild!

Viel Spass mit dem Rädle!


----------



## Levty (27. Dezember 2008)

Von meinen 3 RW Bikes die ich gefahren bin, hat mir das R.E.D. 1 von 2007 am meisten zugesagt.
Das schönste war der 4 Gelenker von 2007, die Freeride Version, RFC oder ähnlich.

Hach, leider waren die Rahmen nur schön, nicht gut. 

Cheers.


----------



## Orakel (27. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hach, leider waren die Rahmen nur schön, nicht gut.
> 
> Cheers.



mein RFC 04, ist nicht nur schön, sondern auch gut


----------



## waldhase (3. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe neue Fotos in meinem Album gespeichert.



[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/253769]
	
[/URL]


----------



## enweh (3. Januar 2009)

Bilder einfügen geht ganz einfach: Wähle das gewünschte Bild in deinem Album aus, klicke auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" und kopiere eine der drei Zeilen (je nach gewünschter Bildgröße) direkt in dein Posting. Um sie lediglich zu verlinken, reicht es, den vor der Adresse stehenden URL- bzw. IMG-Befehl (dieses "[ URL ]" und "[ IMG ]") am Anfang und Ende wegzulassen.


----------



## waldhase (3. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## ullertom (3. Januar 2009)

Fahre selbst ein Rotwild r.r1 ht Modell 2008 - aber die 2009ner gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, sorry!!!
Was sich Rotwild dabei gedacht hat solche Farben und Formen 2009 auf den Markt zu bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (3. Januar 2009)

ich finde das R.C1 FS eigentlich ganz gut, aber bei waldhases Exemplar sieht die Front viel zu hoch aus (so aus der Ferne)


----------



## waldhase (4. Januar 2009)

Richtig aus der Perspektive sieht die Front zu hoch aus. Hier noch ein Bild mit einer anderen Perspektive, außerdem hat mein Rad einen anderen Lenker als Original (B280 statt B220) vielleicht liegt es daran. Mit gefällt die Fahrposition so viel besser. Ich überlege jedoch evtl. einen etwas längeren Vorbau zu verwenden. Ich will jedoch erst noch ein paar Touren machen um dies zu entscheiden.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/254175]
	

[/URL]


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Januar 2009)

Willst Du mit einem längeren Vorbau eine sportlichere Sitzposition haben? 
Falls ja, drehe doch einfach den Vorbau um. 

vorher:







[/URL][/IMG]

nachher:






[/URL][/IMG]

Bringt nicht nur optisch was.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Orakel (4. Januar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Fahre selbst ein Rotwild r.r1 ht Modell 2008 - aber die 2009ner gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, sorry!!!
> Was sich Rotwild dabei gedacht hat solche Farben und Formen 2009 auf den Markt zu bringen?


die Farbgebung bei den GT's von Rotwild gefällt mir auch nimmer, genauso bei den RE1.
Die klassische Rotwild farben sind doch silber, rot, vll. mit a bissle schwarz


----------



## waldhase (4. Januar 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> die Farbgebung bei den GT's von Rotwild gefällt mir auch nimmer, genauso bei den RE1.
> Die klassische Rotwild farben sind doch silber, rot, vll. mit a bissle schwarz



Ich bin ja neu in der "Rotwildgemeinde", doch ist nicht Weiß seit der Einführung von race-orientierter Bikes bei Rotwild (~´99) eine der Grundfarben?
Und die Farbe Grau am R.C1 FS 2009 ist eben Geschmackssache und darüber kann man bekanntlich nicht streiten.


----------



## waldhase (4. Januar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Willst Du mit einem längeren Vorbau eine sportlichere Sitzposition haben?
> Falls ja, drehe doch einfach den Vorbau um.
> Bringt nicht nur optisch was.
> Gruß aus Hamburg



Gute Idee, werde ich probieren. Ich glaube jedoch, dass ich eher meine Arme mehr strecken möchte, statt sportlicher (tiefer) zu sitzen, aber "Versuch macht klug".


----------



## CrossTec (4. Januar 2009)

@waldhase

 So sieht das Bike doch gleich viel besser aus!
Das Grau sagt mir aber immer noch nicht zu.


----------



## at021971 (4. Januar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich bin ja neu in der "Rotwildgemeinde", doch ist nicht Weiß seit der Einführung von race-orientierter Bikes bei Rotwild (~´99) eine der Grundfarben?


 
Genau, bei Rotwild gibt es traditionell zum gebürsteten Alu Oberrohr vier Farben 
- Weiß
- Rot
- Grau
- Schwarz

Weiß war ursprünglich die Grundfarbe der Rotwild Race Bikes. Alu bzw. grau waren die mehr tourenorientieren Bikes. Schwarz als Grundfarbe war bei den MTBs die Farbe der Freeridern und bei den Roadbikes der weniger raceorientierten Variante. Rot als Grundfarbe war den Team- und Wettbewerbsbikes vorbehalten. Dazu hatten alle Räder zumindest ein mit Klarlack geschütztes Oberrohr in gebürstetem Aluminium.

Seit einiger Zeit hält sich ADP aber nicht mehr 100% an dieses ursprüngliche Farbschema. Spätestens mit der Einführung der Carbonrädern war das auch nicht mehr einzuhalten. Zudem kamen ja auch immer Mehr Bikevarianten hinzu. Einige Räder gibt es inzwischen auch in verschiedenen Farben. Mittlerweile ist eigentlich nur noch die Festlegung auf die traditionellen Farben geblieben. Hinzugekommen sind aber Sand- und Brauntöne für die Dirt Bikes.

Anbei für Interessierte die Geschichte der Rotwild Brand Creation Anno 1996.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jetos15 (4. Januar 2009)

@hhninja81

was sind das für reifenbreiten bei dem roro und rara ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (5. Januar 2009)

jetos15 schrieb:


> @hhninja81
> 
> was sind das für reifenbreiten bei dem roro und rara ?


Beides sind 2.1. Der RORO kommt doch sehr schmal rüber, ich bin aber sehr zufrieden damit. Werde aber beim nächsten Mal ´ne Nummer größer testen.


----------



## Focusine (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
habe mich mal durch Eure vielen Kommentare gelesen und muß sagen: Ihr habt doch hier ein tolles Forum. Viele Leute mit Rotwild's (ich fahre zwar keines, aber mein Männe!). Das ist zum austauschen von Erfahrungen doch schon super. Und ADP antwortet auf Fragen ziemlich flink und kompetent, dass weiß ich. Diese Antworten könnte man doch hier direkt einstellen. Damit wäre doch fürs Erste mal ein Anfang gemacht....

LG
Focusine

(bald ist Vollmond... ich spür' ihn schon !)


----------



## Orakel (11. Januar 2009)

mein RFC 03


----------



## waldhase (11. Januar 2009)

Habe mich heute durch den Schnee gekämpft und habe immer noch das Gefühl, dass der Vorbau bei meinem RC1 FS Gr.L mit 90mm zu kurz ist. In der Beschreibung hat der Vorbau 110mm bei der Größe L. Muss morgen mal den Händler fragen ob hier vielleicht ein Fehler vorliegt. Hat jemand ein vergleichbares Rad und kann etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Ritzibi (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

melde mich jetzt auch mal als Rotwild-Ritter.
Hab aber auch mal ne Frage???
Gibt´s irgendwo ne Anleitung wie man den Hinterbaudämpfer beim RCC 0.3 ausbaut.
Hab zwar alle Bolzen gelöst, aber irgendwie tut sich da nix???
Oder muss ich die obere Wippe komplett zerlegen??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2009)

@Ritzibi
schaust du auf der Rotwild Hp unter Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (12. Januar 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Ritzibi
> schaust du auf der Rotwild Hp unter Service




Oh,

danke für den Tip

Vielleicht sollte ich es doch mal mit ner Brille versuchen???
Auf der Seite war ich nämlich auch.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## kiefaber (15. Januar 2009)

waas kostet den so ein rhmen topek rotwild liemitiert


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> waas kostet den so ein rhmen topek rotwild liemitiert



Als HT 2790 (Durin Federgabel, Vorbau, Carbon-Lenker und -Sattelstütze)
Als FS 3990 (DT Carbon Dämpfer, Durin Federgabel, Vorbau, Carbon-Lenker und -Sattelstütze)

Alles UVP.

MfG


----------



## kiefaber (17. Januar 2009)

Rotwild R.2.2 TEAM  ERGON Carbon MTB in gr. XS /42cm
2 Trinkflaschen Halterungen  vorhanden 


Steuersatz : ORIG. ACROS RHS  2 Steuersatz,  Integriert, für 11/8 zoll, perfekt gedichteter +hochwertiger Steuersatz
Gabel: Manitou  Skareb Super 80mm mit 100 % lock out, Zugstufe +Rebound. einstellbar
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SLR disc 6 loch , mod. 2008 , ca. 1550 Gramm, normal +Tubeless Fahrbar
Kurbel : Shimano XTR, 44/32/22, Kurbellänge  170mm
Kette : Shimano XTR,  Mod. 2008
Kassette : Shimano XT, 11-32,  Mod. 2008
Schalthebel : Shimano XTR Rapidfire  Plus Mod.2008. aktuellstes Modell
Schaltwerk :  Shimano XTR 2008 nicht invers . mod. 2008, passend zu den Rapid Plus Fire Hebeln
Umwerfer :  Shimano XTR
Bremsen : Magura Marta (V+H ) in  schwarz , mit je 160 er  gewellten  Rotoren
Lenker : Iridium Ultralight  6061 T6 Aluminium., gerade. , Klemmung 25.4mm = daher kein Platzproblem bei Bar-END Montage  !


----------



## janisj (17. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> Rotwild R.2.2 TEAM  ERGON Carbon MTB in gr. XS /42cm
> selten !
> Revolutionäre
> Rotwild Features
> ...



So viel Schleimspritzer  auf einmal habe ich selten erlebt.
Es ist ekelhaft  trotzt ich auch Rotwild fahre.

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> So viel Schleimspritzer  auf einmal habe ich selten erlebt.
> Es ist ekelhaft  trotzt ich auch Rotwild fahre.
> 
> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:



, habe auch keine Ahnung was er uns sagen will? Vorgestern "versucht! er zu fragen, was das gute Ding kostet und heute zeigt er uns und ein Bild mit einem Liebesgedicht und einer Teileliste. kiefaber ist es Dein Bike oder möchtest Du es kaufen? Ich glaube ich habe es in der Bucht gesehen. Mir gefällt es 100%, Traumbike, nur die Gabel würde ich in Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen und ein anderer Kettenschutz muss ran!


----------



## kiefaber (17. Januar 2009)

hallo habe es in tirol gekauft und werde es nächste woche bekommen ,andere Kettenschutz ist klar.
wollte damit sagen das ich mir dieses bike gekauft habe.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch!! Geiles Bike......


----------



## Fahrnix (17. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> hallo habe es in tirol gekauft und werde es nächste woche bekommen ,andere Kettenschutz ist klar.
> wollte damit sagen das ich mir dieses bike gekauft habe.



Hallo, Hallo,

Kommunikation wohl bisschen unglücklich gelaufen.

Egal. Schönes Rad.

Wie schwer isses denn?

Mich interessiert noch folgendes: Gabel ist mit 80 mm Federweg. Normalerweise sehe ich immer in den Tests  und auch im Produktprogram 100 mm. 

Mein Händler sagt dazu, dass die Teamfahrer 80 mm fahren. In dem Test der Bike 12/08 wars mit 100 mm FW das langsamste der beiden Fahrer. Sicher auch wg. der Reifen.

Also: 80 oder 100 mm Federweg bei dem Rad

Brauche selbst Größe L und der Zweck sind die einschlägigen Bike Marathons im Sauerland sowie kürzere Spaßrennen in meiner Gegend.


----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

hallo
ferderweg 80 mm
und 9,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2009)

@kiefaber

ich hoffe Du hast das gute Ding bei einem Händler gekauft und nicht von Privat. Wegen der Garantie......


----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

nein privat und ist 2 monate alt bekomme alle rechnungen und da ist ja garantie


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2009)

Das ist leider Falsch! Die Garantie gilt nur für den Erstkäufer!

http://www.rotwild.de/de/news/detai...77.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=eec93f2f22


----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

dann werde ich es über den erstkaufer abwickeln der ist ok kann man sehr gut auskommen ,und ist absuluter freak


----------



## hhninja81 (18. Januar 2009)

Viel Glück


----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

danke bin selber gespannt auf das bike und die Fahrweise


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2009)

Hi Kiefaber,
Was issn jetzt mit Deinem KTM Wunschbike


----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

nein habe ich zerschlagen ,rotwild gefällt mir besser und habe einen guten preiss bekommen für ein neues rad


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2009)

Fesches Teil Dein R.R.2
Viel Spass damit.
Bei mir wird es wohl nur für ein C1 reichen. Brauche es auch ein wenig comfortabler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (18. Januar 2009)

denke ich auch war die beste Entscheidung weiste sieht echt super aus das Rad werde noch Original ergons  gx2 carbon anbringen fahre die zur zeit mit dem focus und sind geil für lange touren


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

möchte hier auch mal mein RCC 0.3 vorstellen.
Wiegt aktuell ca. 11,6 Kg.


----------



## enweh (24. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Ritzibi,

ist das ein 2007er Modell?
Glaube wir haben das gleiche Bike....


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Januar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Ritzibi,
> 
> ist das ein 2007er Modell?
> Glaube wir haben das gleiche Bike....



Hi,

ist ein 05er Modell.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht wie lange Rotwild diese Lackierung eingesetzt hat.
Die Aktuellen sind ja glaub ich weiß/rot, oder?
Aber egal, ist jedenfalls ein echt tolles Bike das RCC 03


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, hab meins jetzt 3 Jahre, nix kaputt, null Probleme.
Die Modellbezeichnung bei Rotwild ist leider ein wenig chaotisch.
Glaube ab 2008 wurde aus RCC 03 das RC 1 mit ner goldfarbenen Lackierung.
Für ein 2005er bike sieht Deins aber noch top aktuell aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (24. Januar 2009)

Hatte es Ende letzten Jahres hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.
Der Rahmen ist noch wie neu, gleiches gilt für die Gabel und Dämpfer.
Bei den Anbauteilen sind sehr viele neu oder von meinem Giant XTC Carbon (siehe Album), dass ich fürs Rotwild verkauft habe!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Januar 2009)

Clever gemacht, sieht echt nicht wie ein 4 Jahre altes bike aus


----------



## at021971 (24. Januar 2009)

Das R.R1 ist nicht der Nachfolger für das RCC 0.3. Das R.R1 ersetzt das RCC 1.2. Für das RCC 0.3 war es das 2008er R.C1. Heute gibt es keinen echten Nachfolger mehr. In die Lücke ist das 2009er R.C1, aber mit anderem Federungssystem und mit mehr Federweg, gestoßen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ritzibi (24. Januar 2009)

Hab mir übrigens gerade Windcutter Bremsscheiben für vorne und hinten inkl. Titanschrauben bestellt.
Damit werd ich endlich auch das angestrebte Gewicht von unter 11,5 Kg erreichen
Ich denke mal dann reicht´s auch erstmal mit dem Geld ausgeben!!!

Wenn die drauf sind stell ich mal Bilder ein!!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2009)

Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen auch stolzer Rotwild-Biker. Ich wollte unbedingt ein leichtes Sport-Touren-Bike für meinen Alpencross dieses Jahr:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/268737]
	
[/URL]
Der Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, sobald ich die richtige Position gefunden habe.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/246038]
	
[/URL]
Ist kein Serienzustand, verbaut wurde eine Fox 32 RLC mit 120 mm Federweg und einen weißen Sattel Fizik Pave CX.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Januar 2009)

Ach ja, weil's eigentlich so verdammt schön war...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Januar 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.R1 ist nicht der Nachfolger für das RCC 0.3. Das R.R1 ersetzt das RCC 1.2. Für das RCC 0.3 war es das 2008er R.C1. Heute gibt es keinen echten Nachfolger mehr. In die Lücke ist das 2009er R.C1, aber mit anderem Federungssystem und mit mehr Federweg, gestoßen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hi Thomas,

danke für den Durchblick. Trotzdem die Namensgebung bleibt kompliziert
Schade dass es keinen RCC 03 Nachfolger mehr gibt. Ist ein ideales Bike für Cross Country. Vielleicht sollte ich meins doch behalten. Wird bestimmt ein Klassiker

Aufgerüstet wird jetzt trotzdem, wenn ich mir ansehe was Ihr alle für geile bikes habt


----------



## Ullerich (24. Januar 2009)

Es gibt doch das 2008er R.C1 FS v/h je 100mm. Ob es das 2009 noch gibt, weiss ich aber nicht. Habe nämlich so eines  Sobald es fertig ist, stelle ich Bilder ein...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2009)

@Ritzibi
Ich würde die Aufkleber an den SLR´s entfernen. Das Orange passt nicht zum Rotwild-Rot, sonst natürlich ein schönes Rotwild. 

@jmr-biking
Das Ding gefällt mir richtig gut, evtl. noch ´ne xtr-Kurbel. Sehr stimmig


----------



## zzziege (25. Januar 2009)

Ja das rcc 0.3 gefällt mir auch gut mhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

@zzzziege

lass stecken, Du hast genug Rotwilds.
Hast Du echt 3 Stück, wie kommts?
Dachte schon ich spinne mit zweien im Schuppen....


----------



## zzziege (25. Januar 2009)

tja eins kommt zum anderen 
mit dem rcc07 habe ich mal angefangen dann musste ein hardtail her günstig den rahmen bekommen hier im forum 
na und zum schluss das rfc03 mehr federweg
werde mich wohl von dem hardtailrahmen trennen
habe da ein neues projekt im keller


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

finde ich auch 4 wären dann echt too much


----------



## zzziege (25. Januar 2009)

Nee ist ja kein rotwild  
mal schauen habe noch eine neue gabel für das rcc01 mal sehen wie das aussieht stelle es hier dann erst mal vor 
man wird sehen


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

werde am Wochenanfang mein neues Bike (Rotwild im empfang nehmen )



Sendungsnummer                 Original Sendungsnummer                       Gewicht in kg19,7                      Ziel-PLZ mit Zustellbezirk4005  (351)                            

                Sendungsverlauf                                             StatusPLZDatum/UhrzeitLKZ                      Sendungsannahme Postfiliale oder Postpartner606023.01.2009 07:41:34                       Sendung in Verteilung400524.01.2009 02:50:25                       Sendung im Bestimmungsland eingetroffenDENUEB24.01.2009 14:00:00DE


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde am Wochenanfang mein neues Bike (Rotwild im empfang nehmen )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde am Wochenanfang mein neues Bike (Rotwild im empfang nehmen )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da freut sich einer!


----------



## zzziege (25. Januar 2009)

was hast du denn bestellt


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> werde am Wochenanfang mein neues Bike (Rotwild im empfang nehmen )
> Sendung im Bestimmungsland eingetroffenDENUEB24.01.2009 14:00:00DE



Hi kiefaber 
hast Du Dein Teil im Ausland bestellt? 
Oder ist das der Lieferstatus an Rotwild?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Da freut sich einer!



Würde ich mich auch bei dem Teil.
Budget reicht bei mir aber nicht ganz


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

habe ich aus südtirol private gekauft kam ,er kam damit nicht zurecht 
und  von der Größe ist es ideal bin 165 cm groß die Ausstattung ist super und er ist nur 20 km damit gefahren also neu


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Würde ich mich auch bei dem Teil.
> Budget reicht bei mir aber nicht ganz


Du brauchst dich doch auch nicht zu beklagen. Ich finde das RR2HT aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

wird eine super zeit


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

nee passt schon
Das R.R 2 wäre mir sowieso zu sportlich.
Brauche mehr was in Richtung Allround, daher wahrscheinlich R.C1.
HAst recht kein Grund zu klagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> nee passt schon
> Das R.R 2 wäre mir sowieso zu sportlich.
> Brauche mehr was in Richtung Allround, daher wahrscheinlich R.C1.
> HAst recht kein Grund zu klagen


Hauptsache Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

​
@hhninja81
Geile Bilder übrigens in Deiner Galerie.
Von Dir gemacht?
Solltest Du mal an Rotwild schicken.
Vielleicht machen die mal nen Kalender draus


----------



## kiefaber (25. Januar 2009)

wäre ja schön Bilder sind vom Verkäufer,mache  Bilder wenn das Paket da ist


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2009)

@alex_RCC03

Danke, aber für so was ist die Qualität dann doch nicht ausreichend.
Aber für die Wand und dieses Forum langt es.


----------



## Mechanixx (25. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute  

Sorry dass ich einfach hier rein poste ,aber in nem gesonderten Threat würde ich schätzungsweise die wenigsten erreichen !? 

Ich wollte bei meinem alten Rotwild RFR01 hinten Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten ! Nur leider bekommt man diesen Adapter wie es scheint (lt Händler ) nichtmehr ?

Stimmt das ? 

Wenn ja könnten die RFR01 -Fahrer (falls überhaupt noch vorhanden ) evtl Bilder von dem Adapter schicken bzw posten ,damit ich das gute Stück nach konstruieren kann ? 


Gruß
Mechanixx


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

Na  dann üb mal fleissig weiter. Ich finde die Aufnahmen aber jetzt schon klasse.
Hoffe wir bekommen bald noch mehr RW pics.
Am besten mit Deinem Mädel, auch wenn Sie nie aufs Bild will


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

Hi Mechanixx,

schau mal auf www.rotwild.de
Die haben jetzt auch Teile zum Verkauf.
Glaube da war so etwas dabei.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Mechanixx (25. Januar 2009)

@ alex_rcc03

cooler tipp ! wußte ich noch garnicht ,dass die auch teile verkaufen *freu* 
Spar ich mir schon ne halbe Stunde Catia :-D 

Gruß 
Mechanixx


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2009)

Habe ich auch nur durch Zufall entdeckt...


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja, weil's eigentlich so verdammt schön *war...*


Was hast du damit gemacht  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2009)

Verkauft, letztes Jahr schon. Den Rahmen zu einem absolut unangemessenen Preis  Der Rest ging aber sehr gut. Naja, was soll ich sagen, ich kann hier mit dem Fusion wesentlich mehr anfangen. Und 2 MTBs plus RR geht nicht, daher nur das Fusion und das RR. Eigentlich war's aber viel zu schön, um's zu verkaufen. Zumal der Rahmen seit Jahren ein Traum war.
Dachtest du, ich hab' den Hobel noch?


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Dachtest du, ich hab' den Hobel noch?


Sonst hätt ich wohl nicht gefragt, oder? ;D
Den hätt ich mir sogar als FR HT nochmal aufgebaut... das einzige, was ich von Rotwild noch aufbauen würde 

Aber ich hab ja mein Banshee und ein Straßenkreuzer


----------



## zzziege (26. Januar 2009)

Alex rcc03
wo verkaufen die teile??



> Die haben jetzt auch Teile zum Verkauf.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Alex rcc03
> wo verkaufen die teile??



Na im Internet www.rotwild.de
Im Shop, dann oben links auf Rotwild (112) klicken, da unter Parts, oder Specials. So um die 25 verschiedene Teile und auch Werkzeug gibt es da.

Leider etwas chaotisch organisiert, habe es auch nur durch Zufall entdeckt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Sonst hätt ich wohl nicht gefragt, oder? ;D
> Den hätt ich mir sogar als FR HT nochmal aufgebaut... das einzige, was ich von Rotwild noch aufbauen würde



Hätt' ja sein können, dass du denkst, ich habe damit sonst was angestellt 
Der Rahmen war auf jeden Fall genial, sehr variabel. Vor Allem leicht.


----------



## zzziege (26. Januar 2009)

da hast du recht und wenn man da was kaufen will steht da nur im fachhandel erhältlich







alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na im Internet www.rotwild.de
> Im Shop, dann oben links auf Rotwild (112) klicken, da unter Parts, oder Specials. So um die 25 verschiedene Teile und auch Werkzeug gibt es da.
> 
> Leider etwas chaotisch organisiert, habe es auch nur durch Zufall entdeckt.


----------



## zzziege (26. Januar 2009)

alex rcco3

hast du an deinem bike schon mal die lager des hinterbaus getauscht?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Januar 2009)

nee, bisher keinerlei Reperaturen notwendig.
Rotwild hat aber im Internet Montageanleitungen


----------



## Fahrnix (27. Januar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> da hast du recht und wenn man da was kaufen will steht da nur im fachhandel erhältlich



Hallo,

einfach bei Rotwild anrufen, Teile bestellen.

Ging zumindest letztes Jahr so.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (27. Januar 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einfach bei Rotwild anrufen, Teile bestellen.
> 
> ...



Die Ware die ADP im Internet anbietet ist auch online zu bestellen. Einfach anmelden und bestellen. Allerdings 8â¬ Versandkosten. Da lohnt es sich sicher bei kleinen Bestellungen den FachhÃ¤ndler seines Vertrauens anzurufen und dort zu bestellen (Preise sind die selben).

http://shop.rotwild.de/index.php?cPath=16


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Januar 2009)

Habe gerade gesehen, Rotwild bietet jetzt auch einen Newsletter an.
Hab mich gleich mal angemeldet, dann erfahre ich die Neuigkeiten nicht mehr durch langes rumsurfen


----------



## Ritzibi (31. Januar 2009)

Hi,

gibt´s eigentlich irgendwo Tip´s zum Einstellen des Hinterbaus beim RCC 0.3?
Also nicht´s allgemeines, sondern speziell für die Kinematik des RCC.
Irgendwie hab ich immer noch das Gefühl, ich hätte den Hinterbau nicht korrekt eingestellt.
Eine Tabelle mit empfohlenen Luftdrücken für den Dämpfer würde mir schon reichen.

Bei Rotwild habe ich nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## kiefaber (31. Januar 2009)

hallo 
möchte meinen Lenker tauschen Vorbau und sattelstütze was haltet ihr von FSA schaut mal die bilder passt es zum r.r2 topek  ergon rotwild


----------



## Fahrnix (31. Januar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> hallo
> möchte meinen Lenker tauschen Vorbau und sattelstütze was haltet ihr von FSA schaut mal die bilder passt es zum r.r2 topek  ergon rotwild



Hallo,

rot zu "Ergon-Grün"? Ne, ne, dass lass mal sein. Schau mal auf Seite 19 des 2009 Katalogs.

Sattelstütze P180 in Grün abgesetzt und Lenker + Vorbau auch in Grün. Gibt es auf Nachfrage bestimmt auch einzeln zu kaufen.

Alternativ Lenker und Vorbau von Syntace in Schwarz.

mfg

Andreas


----------



## kiefaber (31. Januar 2009)

welcher katalog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (1. Februar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> welcher katalog





http://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/downloads/ROTWILD_BIKES_2009.pdf

Vielleicht klappt der Link.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Februar 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> rot zu "Ergon-Grün"? Ne, ne, dass lass mal sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Februar 2009)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt´s eigentlich irgendwo Tip´s zum Einstellen des Hinterbaus beim RCC 0.3?
> Also nicht´s allgemeines, sondern speziell für die Kinematik des RCC.
> ...



HAst Du es mal beim Dämpfer Hersteller probiert.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Dir irgendwelche Tabellen helfen.
Du musst halt die Möglichkeiten die der Dämpfer bietet nutzen um die Zug-und Druckstufeneinstellungen auf Dein Gewicht, Einsatzgebiet und Deine Fahrweise einzustellen.
Ganz nach dem Motto Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## zzziege (1. Februar 2009)

hallo,habe auch beim rfc03 das selbe problem gehabt mit dem dämpfer 
da geht nur probieren probieren und nochmal probieren


----------



## kiefaber (1. Februar 2009)

welchen lenker  soll ich nehmen


----------



## zzziege (1. Februar 2009)

hi
was suchst du den carbon oder alu ich habe bei meinem hardtail die sachen von ritchey wet black verbaut  dürfte bei dir auch passen


----------



## kiefaber (1. Februar 2009)

suche in cabon,denke aber Syntace past sehr gut


----------



## waldhase (2. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Habe gestern mein R.C1 FS Comp abgeholt, konnte mich bis jetzt noch für keinen Flaschenhalter entscheiden. Hat jemand eine Idee? Sollte farblich passen, außerdem nicht zu schwer sein und nicht einen Namen eines anderen Fahrradherstellers tragen (wzb Specialized).



Jetzt hat Rotwild auch einen eigenen Flaschenhalter (oder habe ich ihn vorher nicht entdeckt?). Gibt es zur Zeit nur im Fachhandel..(17g.)


----------



## Willard (2. Februar 2009)

Den wird mein RFR auch ab heute zieren. 

Hatte ich schon vor Monaten bestellt, ist jetzt erst wieder lieferbar.


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Rotwild auch einen eigenen Flaschenhalter (oder habe ich ihn vorher nicht entdeckt?). Gibt es zur Zeit nur im Fachhandel..(17g.)


In das Ding habe ich mich auch schon verliebt. Aber die Barends sind auch nicht schlecht






[/URL][/IMG]
Sind schon im Warenkorb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ullerich (2. Februar 2009)

sehr lecker! Aber 49 â¬ fÃ¼r den Flaschenhalter ist happig...


----------



## Ritzibi (2. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> In das Ding habe ich mich auch schon verliebt. Aber die Barends sind auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Echt schön die Hörnchen!
Leider ist diese Bauform kombiniert mit ODI Schraubgriffen nicht gescheit zu montieren, sonst wären die echt ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## KultFAN (5. Februar 2009)

Okay dann oute ich mich mal als ROTWILD Besitzer...hab nen RFC 04 und bin echt geschockt dass hier fragen über dieses Modell erscheinen!!
Feines Dingen genau so wie das RED aber auch das Slayer bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen mit dem Rotwild gemacht (trotz straffer 95 kg)


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2009)

Ullerich schrieb:


> sehr lecker! Aber 49 â¬ fÃ¼r den Flaschenhalter ist happig...


Steht halt Rotwild drauf


----------



## kiefaber (5. Februar 2009)

ich habe die ergon in carbon genommen meine Erfahrung sind super für Langstrecke


----------



## waldhase (5. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Steht halt Rotwild drauf



Kostet das selbe wie bei Topeak und scheint baugleich zu sein (Rotwild sieht halt besser aus).




*Topeak Flaschenhalter Shuttle Cage Carbon*


----------



## kiefaber (5. Februar 2009)

habe mir auch ein flaschenhalter bestellt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Februar 2009)

Wo bestellt Ihr die Flaschenhalter denn?
Scheint schon ausverkauft zu sein


----------



## zzziege (5. Februar 2009)

schau mal bei ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (5. Februar 2009)

ne schau doch mal bei rad-laden.de

MFG Sabo


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Februar 2009)

Sehr clever
Nur, nix mehr da, Frechheit

Witzig finde ich, dass es bei Rotwild im Online Shop die Lenker und sonstige Teile nur über den Fachhandel bekommst.
Die stellen es dann in e-bay.
So kommt mann über Umwege dann doch zum on line Kauf


----------



## Sabo.g (5. Februar 2009)

Ich selbst habe die von Bontrager verbaut. Sehen ähnlich aus, halten aber einiges besser als die Topeak.

Derzeit im Angebot bei www.fun-corner.de

MFG Sabo


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Februar 2009)

@ sabo
Klasse danke für den Tip. 
Habe dort gleich den Rotwild Flaschenhalter bestellt. Gefällt mir einfach besser....
Hoffe die haben noch einen.

Kauft von Euch eigendlich noch jemand klassisch im guten alten Radladen?
Oder macht Ihr alles online?


----------



## Ullerich (5. Februar 2009)

Ab und an kaufe ich schon lokal beim Händler. Allerdings bei Sachen bei denen ich ab ca. 10  sparen kann kaufe ich im Normalfall online...


----------



## Sabo.g (5. Februar 2009)

Immer wenn ich den Radladen gehe/ fahre und etwas haben möchte, kommt immer die selbe Antwort: "Haben wir nicht, können wir aber bestellen" --> Bestellen kann ich selbst, dafür brauch ich Niemanden bezahlen. Hab mir bspw. für mein Rennrad die Ultegra SL Gruppe (natürlich jeweils einzeln) über ebay für weniger als 300  ersteigert. --> und alle Neuteile! Diesen Preis kann kein Radladen der Welt bieten.

In den Radladen fahr ich nur, wenn ich Service-Aufgaben zu verrichten lassen habe. Ist der Service gut, dann zahl ich da gern auch für und kauf hin und wieder irgendeine Kleinigkeit dazu. Schließlich soll der Laden um die Ecke ja auch noch zukünftig existieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (6. Februar 2009)

mist ich suche noch den ultimativen sattel kennt ihr einen guten könnt ihr mir ein tipp geben


----------



## waldhase (6. Februar 2009)

Sicher man sollte Tests nicht überbewerten, trotzdem schön zu sehen dass die Mountainbike in der Ausgabe 3/09 das R.C1 Comp FS als Kauftipp auszeichnet.

Ach ja mein Händler hat gesagt er hätte noch genügend da (was immer das heißt).
Notfalls geht es ja auch erstmal so:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2009)

Habe ich auch gerade im Rotwild Newsletter gelesen. 
Das R.C1 120 ist Kauftip und das "optimale Touren Bike".
Das ist ja ganz nett, nur mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob ich mir das 120er oder 140er zulegen soll. Das Schwarz vom 140er gefällt mir optisch einfach besser...
Muss jetzt unbedingt zur Probefahrt.
Gibt es hier jemand, der schon beide ausprobiert hat?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> In den Radladen fahr ich nur, wenn ich Service-Aufgaben zu verrichten lassen habe. Ist der Service gut, dann zahl ich da gern auch für und kauf hin und wieder irgendeine Kleinigkeit dazu. Schließlich soll der Laden um die Ecke ja auch noch zukünftig existieren.



Und das Rad selbst? Kaufst Du das auch on-line?
Finde es einfach wichtig vor dem Kauf ne Probefahrt zu machen. Will einfach wissen, ob alles passt wenn ich so viel Kohle hinlege.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo! Kann mir bitte wer von euch sagen welche Dämpferlänge bei einen RFC 04 verbaut ist? Bzw. ob mit einen Sahlfederdämpfer mehr Federweg zur Verfügung steht? Weil mit den DT Dämpfer hat es ja 150mm Federweg. Denn ich hätte es gerne mit ca. 165mm Federweg. 
Danke.


----------



## Clemens (8. Februar 2009)

kuck Du hier: http://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/downloads/ROTWILD_BIKES_2007.pdf

Das RFC 0.4 Cross hatte einen Fox RP23 7,87 x 2.0 (200mm) mit 150mm Federweg, das RFC 0.4 Ride einen Fox DHX AIR 5.0 7,875 x 2,25 mit 180mm Federweg.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Februar 2009)

Cool.....! Danke!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Februar 2009)

Hab Nix besonders.
wollte nur der 500. Beitrag im Rotwild Thread sein

Gibt's den "Gründer" Lefty noch.
Fährst Du noch Rotwild?

Gute Initiative von Dir den Thread zu gründen. 
Schade dass Rotwild bis heute keinen eigenen aufgemacht hat


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Gibt's den "Gründer" Le*f*ty noch.
> Fährst Du noch Rotwild?


Mit "V"au bitte...

Nein, nachdem ich die gesammte RFR und RED Reihe durchprobiert habe, bin ich aufs HT gewechselt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Mit "V"au bitte...



oooops...
Sorry

Nix mehr Freeride? Wir werden halt alle älter
Was für'n HT fährst Du jetzt?
Immer noch Rotwild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Nix mehr Freeride?
> Was für'n HT fährst Du jetzt?
> Immer noch Rotwild?


Wie?
Alles in der Gallerie.
Von Rotwild lasse ich die Finger, gibt deutlich besseres Zeug


----------



## Bildchef (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo ROTWILD-Freunde,

lese hier schon ein paar Tage mit und freue mich, so viel hier über RW zu lesen und zu lernen...vor allem ja auch POSITIVES!!  

Ich bin bikemässig blutiger Anfänger, muss aber was für meine Kondition und Gesundheit tun und da ich auch sehr fasziniert von guter Technik bin, will ich beim Bikekauf das Nützliche (Gesundheit/Fitness) mit dem Angenehmen (gei*es Bike) verbinden. Nicht zuletzt wegen der hier gemachten "Erfahrungen" habe ich mir heute ein R.C1 FS CROSS PRO bestellt. Hatte noch kurzfristig über VOTEC nachgedacht und noch heute morgen fiel mir das KTM LYCAN 1.0 ins Auge, aber habe mich dann doch für ROTWILD entschieden. Ich hoffe, mit dem Bike kann man auch "ganz normal" fahren und ich muss nicht immer damit in die Alpen?? 

Ich werde sicher demnächst mal die ein oder andere (doofe) Frage hier stellen und hoffe auf Euere Geduld und Hilfe   Gruss  Michael


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Bildchef,

kann dir nur sagen: Eine weise Entscheidung dir das R.C1 FS Cross Pro zu zulegen. Ich bin es vor ein paar Wochen auch Probe gefahren und war voll überzeugt von dem Bike. 
Mir war es dann aber doch zu viel Federweg und gestört hat mich den nicht vorhandenen Platz für einen zweiten Flaschenhalter.
Aber ich habe auch ein unschlagbares Angebot von meinem Bikehändler für ein leicht modifiziertes R.GT 2 Cross bekommen, so dass ich mich für Dieses entschieden habe.  Wenn er es nicht in seinem Laden gehabt hätte, dann hätte ich das R.C1 FS Cross genommen.

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/268737]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Hallo ROTWILD-Freunde,
> 
> lese hier schon ein paar Tage mit und freue mich, so viel hier über RW zu lesen und zu lernen...vor allem ja auch POSITIVES!!
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen
und Glückwunsch zur Bike-Wahl, sehr cooles Teil.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit. 
Ich glaube hier sind immer ein paar "Freaks" die Dir gerne bei der einen oder anderen(auch doofen) Frage helfen können.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Februar 2009)

@jmr-biking
geiles Teil


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Februar 2009)

@ Bildchef 
Glückwunsch und welcome to the club....


Du wirst nicht lange alleine bleiben.

Mein R.C1 Cross ist auch unterwegs.

Wurde nach 3 Jahren RCC.03 auch mal Zeit


----------



## Bildchef (10. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ Bildchef
> Glückwunsch und welcome to the club....
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!! 

Hatte mich schon in den Threads vertan und mich unter "Rotwild R.C1 FS Ab 2009" für die Congrats bedankt, die ich HIER aber bekam... 

Also auch nochmal hier: Danke für die netten Glückwünsche!!

Hoffe, dass mein Hirsch übermorgen kommt....


----------



## Bebbel 1988 (10. Februar 2009)

Jetzt Hallo,
endlich hab auch ich mir ein Rotwild (RFC 0.4 cross) aufgebaut,
Ich hoff das Teil fährt sich so geil wie es aussieht!!!
Mir fehlt nur noch die Kurbel und das passende Wetter für den ersten ausritt!!!
Gruß Bebbel

P.S. Wenn jemand erfahrungen mit nem RFC 0.4 hat darf er sie mir gern erzählen


----------



## Chrashem (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin seit ca 4 Wochen schon auf der Suche nach einem schönen "Big Bike". 
Seit letzter Woche hab ich ein ROTWILD RED 2 im Auge. Heute hatte ich bei meinem Fahrradhändler die Möglichkeit mal ein RED 2 zu testen.
Leider war es ein Kundenfahrzeug und ich konnte mal 10min auf der Straße fahren. 
Es war ein 2009er Rahmen Größe M mit stellenweise parts des 2008 Modells.
Ich würde mir ein 2009er Modell bei dem Händler als Komplettrad bestellen.
Preis wäre 3399 Euro. 
Vorher teste ich es noch einen Tag im Gelände. 
Die RED Serie war dochmal in der Kritik wegen Rahmenbrüchen. Ist dies immer noch so?
Ich bin 1,8m Groß, ist M für mich Ok?

Andere Frage: Im Aktuellen MTB Rider Magazine ist das RED 2 gegen ein Intense M6 getestet worden. 
Dabei hatte das Rotwild die neue Saint Bremsanlage von Shimano montiert.
Ist die beim 2009er Serie?
Weil ich seh  immer nur das die Formula B24 Bremse montiert wäre.
Die Formula B24 sieht mir allerdings nicht so vertrauenserweckend aus. Kann mir jemand mehr zu der Bremse sagen? 
Ich tendiere ansonsten dazu direkt eine andere Bremsanlage montieren zu lassen. Vielleicht die Saint als 4 Kolbenanlage.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Februar 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich bei meinem Fahrradhändler die Möglichkeit mal ein RED 2 zu testen.
> Leider war es ein Kundenfahrzeug und ich konnte mal 10min auf der Straße fahren.


Wenn das mein Fahrrad wäre, und ich den Händler kennen würde, hätte dieser eine richtige Schelle von mir bekommen.

Wie frech ist das denn bitte?


----------



## Chrashem (10. Februar 2009)

Hey ich bin direkt vor seinem Haus geblieben und hab auch nichts mit dem Rad veranstalltet, außerdem wusste der Kunde bescheid . Der war selbst im Laden, <--- Das hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Levty (10. Februar 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> <--- Das hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen.


Ja .


----------



## Orakel (11. Februar 2009)

Bebbel 1988 schrieb:


> Jetzt Hallo,
> endlich hab auch ich mir ein Rotwild (RFC 0.4 cross) aufgebaut,
> Ich hoff das Teil fährt sich so geil wie es aussieht!!!
> Mir fehlt nur noch die Kurbel und das passende Wetter für den ersten ausritt!!!
> ...


ich meiner seits, fahre das 04er seit 06 in der Rahmengr.M, spricht super (hinten)an, steif, das Handling könnte etwas Agiler sein, es braucht etwas mehr Körpereinsatz zu Richtungs wechsel, dafür läuft es Fahnenmässig gerade aus und liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Trail


----------



## kiefaber (12. Februar 2009)

fast fertig


----------



## kiefaber (12. Februar 2009)

fehlen noch die pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2009)

Zum Glück ist mein Flaschenhalter noch nicht da, den werde ich gleich wieder abbestellen. Irgendwie sieht der zu Groß für den Rahmen aus. Ich habe nochmal 2 Fragen an Dich:
1 Was sind das für Reifen?
2 Wie Groß bist Du?


----------



## kiefaber (12. Februar 2009)

dies e reifen sind super Schwalbe Marathon supreme ,bei regen super kein rutschen und super beim Wasser verdrängen,rollwiederstand super kontakt  einfach speed 
ich bin 1,64 groß warum


----------



## kiefaber (12. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist mein Flaschenhalter noch nicht da, den werde ich gleich wieder abbestellen. Irgendwie sieht der zu Groß für den Rahmen aus. Ich habe nochmal 2 Fragen an Dich:
> 1 Was sind das für Reifen?
> 2 Wie Groß bist Du?




der flaschenhalter ist nicht groß passt super


----------



## kiefaber (12. Februar 2009)

warum willst du meine Größe wissen


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Februar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> dies e reifen sind super Schwalbe Marathon supreme ,bei regen super kein rutschen und super beim Wasser verdrängen,rollwiederstand super kontakt  einfach speed
> ich bin 1,64 groß warum



Im Gelände hast Du damit wohl weniger Spaß, Grundlage?

Wie Du wohl schon mitbekommen hast, haben wir die gleichen Rahmen nur "Deiner" sieht kleiner aus. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Bildchef (13. Februar 2009)

Moin!

Mein Bike ist gerade angekommen... FREU!!   

Sieht wirklich noch schöner aus als im Prospekt/Online!! Sehr sehr wertig. Der Hammer: die Mappe mit den papiere und Manuals etc sieht aufwendiger und liebevoller aus als die Mappe meines neuen BMW 7er!! Es sind auch die Kleinigkeiten, die den Wert einer Sache ausmachen!! Ganz toll!!

Was ich nicht bedacht hatte und was auch nirgendwo steht: das Bike kam ohne Pedale! Jetzt stelle ich fest, dass es etwa 3 Trillionen Pedale gibt. Habt Ihr einen Tipp oder soll ich mir kurzerhand die Shimano XTR bestellen? Würde aber ganz gerne auch mal ohne Spezialschuhe fahren...gibt es da die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau"??

So, jetzt noch mal in Ruhe angucken.... 

Grüsse aus Potsdam

Michael


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mein Bike ist gerade angekommen... FREU!!
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch,
ich habe immer die Shimano SPD Pedal PD-M324 (http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=967;group=67;page=1;ID=faacea7d06f9f43b3aa01c9cbe0cce6a) benutzt. Sehen zwar sch.... aus, aber sie haben ihren Zweck erfüllt. Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Spielzeug.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Marcus


----------



## Bildchef (13. Februar 2009)

Danke, Marcus!!

Ja, die M324 scheinen mir gut geeignet zu sein...werde ich mir gleich bestellen! Oder besser: beim lokalen Bikedealer mal vorbei und gucken, was er da hat. Ich kann doch jetzt nicht bis Montag warten  !

BTW: Die CONTI Mountain Kings 2,4 sehen so aus, als würden sie auf der Strasse Hubschrauber-Landegeräusche machen....  ....mächtig fette Gummis!!

Gruss  Michael


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Danke, Marcus!!
> 
> Ja, die M324 scheinen mir gut geeignet zu sein...werde ich mir gleich bestellen! Oder besser: beim lokalen Bikedealer mal vorbei und gucken, was er da hat. Ich kann doch jetzt nicht bis Montag warten  !
> 
> ...



Die gibt es sogar bei Karstadt oder Kaufhof......, dafür brauchst Du keinen Fachhandel


----------



## Orakel (13. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Danke, Marcus!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dem ist nicht so,Laufen recht gut auf der Strasse, im Gelände sehr guter Grip, der Durchschlagschutz könnte bei dem Gewicht besser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exmessenger (13. Februar 2009)

...seit letzter woche nun auch (endlich...) das richtige rad gefunden. 
r.r1 ht. hat bereits auf den ersten 100 km meine erwartungen und hoffnungen bei weitem übertroffen. trotz größe l unfassbar schnell, kompakt, griffig - und wahnsinnig sexy...


----------



## Chrashem (13. Februar 2009)

Kann den keiner etwas zum RED 2 sagen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Februar 2009)

ich bin's letztes jahr einen tag im bikepark gefahren, kann daher nur oberflächlich den test in der mountainbike rider bestätigen - v.a., dass der hinterbau eher straff ist, das muss man mögen.


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. Februar 2009)

Ich oute mich auch mal, fahre nen 2007er RED. Ich denke über ein neues Model nach, hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit neueren RED Modellen? Eigentlich gefällt mir mein Eingelenker, aber ich hätte schon Spass an der Hammerschmidt und die passt bei mir leider nicht.



kiefaber schrieb:


> dies e reifen sind super Schwalbe Marathon supreme ,bei regen super kein rutschen und super beim Wasser verdrängen,rollwiederstand super kontakt  einfach speed
> ich bin 1,64 groß warum



Wo fährste denn damit? Du hast bestimmt auch am 24h Rennen auf der Kartbahn teilgenommen, oder? 



Bildchef schrieb:


> Moin!
> Der Hammer: die Mappe mit den papiere und Manuals etc sieht aufwendiger und liebevoller aus als die Mappe meines neuen BMW 7er!! Es sind auch die Kleinigkeiten, die den Wert einer Sache ausmachen!! Ganz toll!!



Glückwunsch zum Bike. Wieso hab ich keine Mappe bekommen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Februar 2009)

wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2009)

Bitte:

alt





neu





Bin am überlegen die Aufkleber von den SLR´s zu entfernen, den Rotwild Flaschenhalter und die Barends zu montieren, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## zzziege (13. Februar 2009)

hi,
mir gefällt der laufradsatz zu dem bike nicht so
die nabe vorne mit dem rot


----------



## kiefaber (13. Februar 2009)

habe das kleiner Modell aber wie groß bist du ich 1,64 und ich fahre viel Strasse


----------



## kiefaber (13. Februar 2009)

wie bekommt ihr die Bilder so groß ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (13. Februar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> wie bekommt ihr die Bilder so groß ??


In Deinem Fotoalbum das gewünschte Bild anklicken-BBCode für das große Bild kopieren und in den Beitrag einfügen. Fertig. 
Ich bin übrigens 175cm klein


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. Februar 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> wie bekommt ihr die Bilder so groß ??



Mit dem IMG Tag, hier der kleine Knopf 'Grafik einfügen'

oder


```
[IMG]http://www.deinbild.de/meinBike.jpg[/IMG]
```

Die Bilder werden hier meistens von den Leuten in ihrem Album hochgeladen, dort steht dann auch die ganze Adresse bei, die man zwischen die IMG Tags einzutragen hat.


----------



## kiefaber (13. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> In Deinem Fotoalbum das gewünschte Bild anklicken-BBCode für das große Bild kopieren und in den Beitrag einfügen. Fertig.
> Ich bin übrigens 175cm klein


tja da ist ja die Größen unterschied eben da  denke 1,64 ist ok werde es ja sehen


----------



## kiefaber (13. Februar 2009)




----------



## kiefaber (13. Februar 2009)




----------



## Fahrnix (13. Februar 2009)

Mein alter Rahmen war nix mehr,
da musste schnell ein neuer her.

Heute abgeholt. Rahmen neu, Anbauteile vom alten RCC 1.3.





Ist übrigens Rahmengröße "L".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (13. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## CrossTec (13. Februar 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich das Rad verkaufen soll. Wenn also jemand Interesse hat->PN
> RH 56 (L)
> Speedneedle ist allerdings nicht mehr drauf!
> Laufräder haben noch keine 400km drauf. Kette und Ritzel genauso.
> ...








Das ist wieder aktuell! Der Rahmen war zum neu lackieren bei ADP, da er an den FlaHa Bläschen geworfen hat. Allerdings ist der Speedneedle nicht mehr drauf!
750 wären VHB! Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2009)

Hi! Kann mir wer von euch sagen was ein Ergon Carbon Rotwild Rahmen in mittlerer Größe wiegt? Weil das Bike sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hi! Kann mir wer von euch sagen was ein Ergon Carbon Rotwild Rahmen in mittlerer Größe wiegt? Weil das Bike sieht verdammt gut aus!



Danke, das Ding wiegt in M ca. 1375g

@Fahrnix

Schönes Teil, RR2 HT rockt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2009)

@fahrnix

Was ist denn dass für 'ne scharfe Lackierung?
Dachte die R2 gibt es nur in Rotwild rot/Schwarz/weiss oder mit Topeak grün.....


----------



## Fahrnix (14. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @fahrnix
> 
> Was ist denn dass für 'ne scharfe Lackierung?
> Dachte die R2 gibt es nur in Rotwild rot/Schwarz/weiss oder mit Topeak grün.....



Hallo,

die Farbe ist die neue Team Fiat/Rotwild Farbe. Katalog Seite 19.

Was auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen ist, ist der "raw"-carbon look. Also unstrukturierte Faser unter Klarlack. Gut zu putzen!

 Für mich persönlich die mit Abstand beste Farbe. Schön Schwarz mit den verschiedenen Rottönen. Passt zum Beispiel ziemlich gut zu einer DT Swiss oder Durin Gabel - in Schwarz natürlich - sowie Syntace Komponenten.

Angeblich ist es der erste schwarze Rahmen der ausgeliefert wurde. Gestern eben.

Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2009)

Finde die Farbkombination auch echt klasse.
Habe mich deshalb auch für das R.C1 Cross (auch schwarz/rot) entschieden.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (14. Februar 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Kann den keiner etwas zum RED 2 sagen?



doch ich   hab skeztes jahr in willinegn getestet, machte nen sehr guten eindruck..hinterbau is wie schon gesagt wurde ziemlich straff und antriebsneutral kann aber trotz mehr federweg vom gefühl her nich mit dem eingelenkshinterbau des red 1 aus 2007 mithalten, kann aber auch reine einstellungssache (hab meinen sehr penibel abgesatimmt )  sein vorteil gegenüber dem red 1 aus 2007 is auf jeden fall die doch deutlich größere steifigkeit des hinterbaus..die geometrie is sehr angenem, für mich genau der richtige kompromiss aus wendigkeit und laufruhe
letztendlich denke ich, dass das bike eher freerider als reiner downhiller is, genau das richtige um im bikepark spaß zu haben


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2009)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch mal, fahre nen 2007er RED.
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Bike. Wieso hab ich keine Mappe bekommen?



Ganz Klar, die braucht dein Händler für seinen 7er BMW


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen die Aufkleber von den SLR´s zu entfernen, den Rotwild Flaschenhalter und die Barends zu montieren, was haltet ihr davon?



Würde die Aufkleber auf jeden Fall abmachen. Der Rotwild Flaschenhalter
sieht trotz dem Rot auf dem grünen Rahmen besser aus als ich dachte.
Siehe kiefaber.
Aber Geschmack macht ja bekanntlich einsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (14. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bitte:
> 
> 
> Bin am überlegen die Aufkleber von den SLR´s zu entfernen, den Rotwild Flaschenhalter und die Barends zu montieren, was haltet ihr davon?



Du hast doch auch das Logo mit dem roten Hirsch wie in Zuschrift 540 zu sehen. Flaschenhalter sollte also optisch passe. Die Carbonstruktur ist doch auch sehr ähnlich. Die Frage ist nur: "Gibt es zum gleichen Preis was optisch und/oder technisch besseres? Am Flaschenhalter steht glaube ich 17gramm dran. Leicht isser auf ejden Fall. Also ran ans Rad.


----------



## waldhase (14. Februar 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch das Logo mit dem roten Hirsch wie in Zuschrift 540 zu sehen. Flaschenhalter sollte also optisch passe. Die Carbonstruktur ist doch auch sehr ähnlich. Die Frage ist nur: "Gibt es zum gleichen Preis was optisch und/oder technisch besseres? Am Flaschenhalter steht glaube ich 17gramm dran. Leicht isser auf ejden Fall. Also ran ans Rad.



Wenn farblich der Rotwildflaschenhalter nicht passt und Gewicht eine Rolle spielt, dann vielleicht der Halter von Bontrager (auch 17gr.+Schwarz/Weiß)), schau mal hier:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000146&product=A001072


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch das Logo mit dem roten Hirsch wie in Zuschrift 540 zu sehen. Flaschenhalter sollte also optisch passe. Die Carbonstruktur ist doch auch sehr ähnlich. Die Frage ist nur: "Gibt es zum gleichen Preis was optisch und/oder technisch besseres? Am Flaschenhalter steht glaube ich 17gramm dran. Leicht isser auf ejden Fall. Also ran ans Rad.


Mein Tune wiegt ca. 11 g, mir ist das Ding glaube ich zu klobig.Da ich sowieso immer vergesse zu trinken ist die Funktion nicht so wichtig. Ich muss mal sehen, notfalls verkaufe ich ihn in der Bucht. 



@Alex RCC 03 
Ich glaube ich auch. Ich werde den Föhn meiner besseren Hälfte mal missbrauchen und die Dinger abfummeln.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke, das Ding wiegt in M ca. 1375g
> 
> @Fahrnix
> 
> Schönes Teil, RR2 HT rockt



Ufffff....... das ist aber nicht leicht!
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## waldhase (14. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Bitte:
> Bin am überlegen die Aufkleber von den SLR´s zu entfernen, den Rotwild Flaschenhalter und die Barends zu montieren, was haltet ihr davon?



Was heißt "SLR´s"?


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was heißt "SLR´s"?



Sorry, damit ist der Laufradsatz Crossmax "SLR" gemeint.


----------



## waldhase (14. Februar 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Sorry, damit ist der Laufradsatz Crossmax "SLR" gemeint.


Danke.

Vielleicht etwas für dein Bike (ob der Farbton genau passt?):



(Ich fahre selber Ergon-Griffe, allerdings mit Barends und muss sagen, für mich gibt es keine besseren.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Vielleicht etwas für dein Bike (ob der Farbton genau passt?):
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch schon überlegt aber ich glaube das ist "too much green" und ich komme mit den Procraft Griffen gut klar.


----------



## Eisensau (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute wollte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden und meine Bikes vorstellen. Schön das es hier so viel Gleichgesinnte gibt.
Das Erste ist ein R2 FS letztes Jahr erstanden. Wobei der Rahmen nagelneu ist. Den alten hab ich leider geschreddert wird mal sagen das war eigene Dummheit. Trotzdem war Rotwild super kulant, mußte nicht einen Cent für den neuen Rahmen bezahlen. Selbst die Kosten für den Umbau haben sie komplett übernommen. Der Service war einfach nur erstklassig, kann man nicht anders sagen.

Da viel mir meine Entscheidung mich auch beim Roadbike für Rotwild zu entscheiden sehr leicht. Das RS2 ist gerade mal 6 Wochen alt.

Das Indoorbike was Ihr hier seht ist ein X-Bike. Das genialste Indoorcycling-Bike was es auf diesem Planeten gibt. Ideal für Mountainbiker. Die Originallackierung ist ne andere. Hab den Rotwildlook von meinen Kumpels zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen.

Ein schönes WE
Torsten


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/2/3/8/_/large/IMGP1014.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/2/3/8/_/large/IMGP1015.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/2/3/8/_/large/IMGP1018.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/2/3/8/_/large/IMGP1019.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/2/3/8/_/large/IMGP1020.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/2/3/8/_/large/IMGP1021.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/2/3/8/_/large/IMGP1027.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. Februar 2009)

Schöne kleine Sammlung. Am coolsten finde ich das X-Bike. Super Idee von deinen Freunden.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2009)

Wie cool ist das denn, so ein Fuhrpark will, nein muss, ich auch haben! Respekt, vor allem das Indoor-Bike. Ich glaube mein Lacker würde mich für verrückt erklären.


----------



## kiefaber (14. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Würde die Aufkleber auf jeden Fall abmachen. Der Rotwild Flaschenhalter
> sieht trotz dem Rot auf dem grünen Rahmen besser aus als ich dachte.
> Siehe kiefaber.
> Aber Geschmack macht ja bekanntlich einsam


da gebe ich dir recht fahre assos kleidung und die macht einsam


----------



## Sabo.g (14. Februar 2009)

Tja ihr habt das Auto noch nicht gesehen...

Ne war´n Spass, dass haben wir noch nicht lackieren lassen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Tja ihr habt das Auto noch nicht gesehen...
> 
> Ne war´n Spass, dass haben wir noch nicht lackieren lassen.
> 
> MFG Sabo


betonung auf noch.... was seit ihr denn für ein verrückter Haufen? Und was hast Du für ein Fuhrpark?


----------



## Eisensau (14. Februar 2009)

@Sabo und die anderen X-Biker

Hab mich zwar schon bedankt, möchte das hier aber noch mal tun. War ne echt geniale Idee von Euch. Hab nicht schlecht geguckt als ich aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin und ich das Bike in Geschenkpapier im Kursraum stehen gesehen hab.
Torsten

@alle Anderen
Wer von Euch mal Lust hat kann gern mal einen X-Bike - Kurs bei uns mitmachen. Zu finden sind wir in der Nähe von HH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (14. Februar 2009)

Eisensau schrieb:


> @Sabo und die anderen X-Biker
> 
> Hab mich zwar schon bedankt, möchte das hier aber noch mal tun. War ne echt geniale Idee von Euch. Hab nicht schlecht geguckt als ich aus dem Urlaub gekommen bin und ich das Bike in Geschenkpapier im Kursraum stehen gesehen hab.
> Torsten
> ...



Wo?


----------



## Eisensau (14. Februar 2009)

Mölln ca 40 km von Hamburg entfernt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Februar 2009)

@ eisensau 
was issn hier los?!?!?!?
Respekt für den geilen Fuhrpark
Muss ich gleich mal meiner Liebsten zeigen.
Damit sie besser versteht, wie heut zu Tage  Standards sind


----------



## kiefaber (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## kiefaber (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## Eisensau (15. Februar 2009)

@Alex
Danke für Dein Lob. Hoffe das Deine Frau Verständnis hat. Da ist man natürlich klar im Vorteil wenn der Familienrat nur mit einer Person besetzt ist


----------



## Eisensau (15. Februar 2009)

Hab das noch mal ein bischen übersichtlicher reingestellt.








Torsten


----------



## Chrashem (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte eigentlich morgen bei meinem Händler ein 09er Rotwild RED 2 Extreme bestellen.
Jetzt war ich gerade bei einem anderen Händer der mir davon abgeraten hat, denn die Rotwild Räder seien sehr anfällig und teuer im Bereich Ersatzteile (Lager, Schrauben etc.). 
Also das RED2 würde mich auch ne gute Stange Geld kosten und ich möchte einfach ein Rad was mir richtig Freude bereitet.
Von der Optik habe ich mich in das RED 2 mehr oder minder verliebt, allerdins bleiben bei mir einige Fragen offen, bekommt man für das Geld auch etwas besseres? Weil die Ausstattung scheint schon ziemlich hochwertig zu sein. 
Ein anderes Thema ist die Größe. 
Ich bin 1,8m groß. Als ich das Kundenrad (<-- Der Kunde war aber dabei) probegefahren bin, war es glaube ich eins der Größe M. 
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das meine Größe ist. Ich würde vorher gerne noch Gewissheit mit anderen Rahmen bekommen.
Geht dies, oder was sagt ihr dazu?
Dann sagte mir mein Händler, Rotwild hätte lieferzeiten von 4-8 Wochen. Stimmt dies?

Also mein Einsatzgebiet wäre schon Downhill und vielleicht 15% Freeride. Dafür müsste das Rad doch passen oder?

Ich bin so verwirrt, es gefällt mir ziemlich gut von der Optik, aber ich habe große Angst viel Geld in den Sand zu setzen.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Orakel (16. Februar 2009)

chrashem
meine 2 Rotwilds machen seit jahren(2-3) null komma null probleme, ob die Ersatzteile teuer sind kann ich nicht Einschätzen da ich noch nie welche brauchte.
Es stellt sich mir auch die frage, was meint dein Händler mit "anfällig", für die Anbauteile kann Rotwild nichts, beim Rahmen ist die sache klarer.


----------



## waldhase (16. Februar 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte eigentlich morgen bei meinem Händler ein 09er Rotwild RED 2 Extreme bestellen.
> Jetzt war ich gerade bei einem anderen Händer der mir davon abgeraten hat, denn die Rotwild Räder seien sehr anfällig und teuer im Bereich Ersatzteile (Lager, Schrauben etc.).
> Also das RED2 würde mich auch ne gute Stange Geld kosten und ich möchte einfach ein Rad was mir richtig Freude bereitet.
> Von der Optik habe ich mich in das RED 2 mehr oder minder verliebt, allerdins bleiben bei mir einige Fragen offen, bekommt man für das Geld auch etwas besseres? Weil die Ausstattung scheint schon ziemlich hochwertig zu sein.
> ...



Hallo Dennis,
es kommt sicher darauf an wann Du das Rad bestellst. Ich habe mein Rad (R.C1 FS) am 12.12.08 bestellt und es am 22.12.08 abgeholt (beim Händler war es bereits am 19.12.08.
Zu den Kosten für Lager, Rotwild verwendet im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern Industrielager, die du auch bei "Eisen Karl" kaufen kannst. 
Schau doch einfach mal in den Rotwildshop, da wirst du sehen, das es auch nicht teurer ist als bei anderen Bikes.
Frag dich doch mal, welches Interesse hatte der Händler, der das gesagt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha2 (16. Februar 2009)

@Eisensau

Das nenn ich mal Loyalität ...

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Chrashem (16. Februar 2009)

Also mein eigentlicher Händler hat mich ja erst zu dem Rotwild gebracht. (Reuberbike in Dortmund) 
Der andere Händler hatte viel Giant im Programm und hatte gar nichts mit Rotwild zu tun. Ich kam durch zufall bei diesem Händler vorbei und wollte mal nachfragen welche Räder er so emphelen kann. 
Ich wollte nur mal hier unabhängig nachfragen, da ich durch seine Aussagen etwas verwirrt bin.


Wiegesacht ich hab halt angst für soviel Geld hinterher das falsche zu kaufen.

Und was könnt ihr mir zur Rahmengröße sagen?


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Orakel (16. Februar 2009)

chrashem
der andere Händler möchte ja keine Rotwilds verkaufen sondern seine "Marken", es gibt sie immer noch/wieder Händler die einfach andere Marken schlecht machen.
tz, tz, tz


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> meine 2 Rotwilds machen seit jahren(2-3) null komma null probleme,


Kommt auf die Fahrweise an.
Ein HT hält sowieso um einiges mehr aus, wie ein Fully.
Und bei den Fullies, naja, bei viel Federweg ist das Material auch viel stärker beansprucht.

Kleinteile sind sehr teuer, die Erfahrung habe ich gemacht.

Das RED ist in der Tat stark überteuert. Wenigstens haben die endlich einen 4 Gelenkerrausgebracht.

Es gibt viele andere Bikes, die besser ausgestattet sind bei dem Preis.

Cheers.

PS: Ich bin 1,85 und bin das RED1 in M gefahren.


----------



## Chrashem (16. Februar 2009)

Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar andere Bikes nennen, so das ich vergleichen kann?
Ich hatte mir bisher noch das Morewood Izimu, das Scott DH10 oder DH20 (bin mir nicht mehr so sicher) und ein Giant Glory (gefiehl mir nicht) angeschaut. 
Das Rotwild sah mir bisher am schönsten von allen aus.


----------



## Fahrnix (16. Februar 2009)

Eisensau schrieb:


> Hab das noch mal ein bischen übersichtlicher reingestellt.
> 
> 
> Torsten



Das ist ja mal eine schöne Präsentation. Wie aus dem Ei gepellt.

Wie haste das hingekriegt?

Übrigens schöne Räder - na klar. Bisse mit der orgignal Rotwilden im Fahrbetrieb zufrieden?


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar andere Bikes nennen, so das ich vergleichen kann?


Wieviel magst du denn für ein Komplettrad ausgeben?


----------



## Chrashem (16. Februar 2009)

So um die 3500 Euro. Das RED 2 Extreme würde ich für 3399 bekommen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Februar 2009)

Ruf doch mal bei Rotwild an, wegen der Lieferzeiten und Garantie.
Die sind eigendlich immer sehr hilfsbereit.

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=365687&highlight=schley

Vorsicht, Suchtgefahr
Hilft bestimmt bei der Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> So um die 3500 Euro. Das RED 2 Extreme würde ich für 3399 bekommen.


Uffz, das ist natürlich eine Ansage, da hast du eine Riesen Auswahl.
Vergiss das Scott...
Es gibt so viele Bikes, 
Lapierre, Specialized, Devinci, Liteville, Nicolai...
Für den Preis bekommst du sicher was anständiges. Ich wünschte mir, ich könnte mal soviel für ein Rad springen lassen 

Möchte hier jetzt aber den Thread nicht zu Kaufberatung verwenden


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Februar 2009)

@crashem

schau mal hier, habe ich in den Rotwild News entdeckt:
www.bikeride.de

ist das nicht bei Dir in der Nähe?

Da dürfte es genügend Bikes zum ausprobieren geben


----------



## Chrashem (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habs getan. 
Das Rotwild RED2 Extreme ist meins 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis es beim Händler eintrifft.

Das einzige ist was ich überlege ob ich die Orginale B24 bremse, gegen eine Saint oder eine Avid CODE eintausche.


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch!
Wenn die Auswahl zwischen den beiden bremsen, nimm die Code.


----------



## waldhase (20. Februar 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Ich habs getan.
> Das Rotwild RED2 Extreme ist meins
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis es beim Händler eintrifft.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du wirst sicher viel Spaß haben mit dieser Entscheidung, den ein Rotwild ist etwas Besonders.
Ich bin im übrigen sehr zufrieden mit der B (K)24, fahre aber auch keinen Freerider.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch Crashem

Zeig mal Bilder von Deinem Hirsch, wenn er da ist
Bei meinem R.C1 Cross dauerts leider noch ein paar Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Februar 2009)

jede juicy ist (bei gleicher scheibengröße) standfester als die oro, von dem her kannst du mit code oder saint schon gar nichts falsch machen.


----------



## CrossTec (20. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du wirst sicher viel Spaß haben mit dieser Entscheidung, den ein Rotwild ist etwas Besonders.
> Ich bin im übrigen sehr zufrieden mit der B (K)24, fahre aber auch keinen Freerider.



Echt?!


----------



## waldhase (20. Februar 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Echt?!



Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, warum machst Du die Mühe etwas über Rotwild zu erfahren, oder ist es in der heutigen Zeit nicht in, nach einem solchen Kauf das Gefühl zu haben etwas Besonderes gekauft zu haben?

Vielleicht habe ich das "Echt"!? falsch interpretiert.


----------



## CrossTec (20. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich bin andere Meinung! Ausser dem Preis, ist an Rotwild nix mehr Besonderes. Im Gegenteil, die Marke passt sich immer mehr dem Markt und dem Wettbewerb an. In Sachen Qualität, Kulanz, Bearbeitungszeit von Garantiefällen und dem Umgang mit dem Kunden haben viele Marken ADP schon überholt.
Just my 2 cent!


----------



## waldhase (20. Februar 2009)

CrossTec schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin andere Meinung! Ausser dem Preis, ist an Rotwild nix mehr Besonderes. Im Gegenteil, die Marke passt sich immer mehr dem Markt und dem Wettbewerb an. In Sachen Qualität, Kulanz, Bearbeitungszeit von Garantiefällen und dem Umgang mit dem Kunden haben viele Marken ADP schon überholt.
> Just my 2 cent!



Es tut mir leid wenn Du schon so viel persönlich Schlechtes mit der Marke Rotwild erlebt hast. Ich kann für mich z.Z. nur ein positives Fazit ziehen, sowohl die Gespräche und Mails mit ADP vor und nach dem Kauf meines Rades waren sehr verbindlich (Sonderwünsche wurden berücksichtigt vom Bestelldatum vergingen 7 Tage bis das Rad beim Händler stand) als auch der Service durch den Händler war sehr gut. Was die Qualität betrifft, kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen, hervorragend verarbeitet. Du hast Dich halt für ein Trek entschieden, ob das die bessere Entscheidung war wirst du sicher nicht erfahren, weil du halt nur mit einem Rad gleichzeitig fahren und so auch nicht vergleichen kannst. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad (und das meine ich so).


----------



## CrossTec (20. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid wenn Du schon so viel persönlich Schlechtes mit der Marke Rotwild erlebt hast. Ich kann für mich z.Z. nur ein positives Fazit ziehen, sowohl die Gespräche und Mails mit ADP vor und nach dem Kauf meines Rades waren sehr verbindlich (Sonderwünsche wurden berücksichtigt vom Bestelldatum vergingen 7 Tage bis das Rad beim Händler stand) als auch der Service durch den Händler war sehr gut. Was die Qualität betrifft, kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen, hervorragend verarbeitet. Du hast Dich halt für ein Trek entschieden, ob das die bessere Entscheidung war wirst du sicher nicht erfahren, weil du halt nur mit einem Rad gleichzeitig fahren und so auch nicht vergleichen kannst. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad (und das meine ich so).



Ich wünsch dir auch viel Spass mit deinem Rotwild!


----------



## Fahrnix (20. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid wenn Du schon so viel persönlich Schlechtes mit der Marke Rotwild erlebt hast. Ich kann für mich z.Z. nur ein positives Fazit ziehen, sowohl die Gespräche und Mails mit ADP vor und nach dem Kauf meines Rades waren sehr verbindlich (Sonderwünsche wurden berücksichtigt vom Bestelldatum vergingen 7 Tage bis das Rad beim Händler stand) als auch der Service durch den Händler war sehr gut. Was die Qualität betrifft, kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen, hervorragend verarbeitet. Du hast Dich halt für ein Trek entschieden, ob das die bessere Entscheidung war wirst du sicher nicht erfahren, weil du halt nur mit einem Rad gleichzeitig fahren und so auch nicht vergleichen kannst. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad (und das meine ich so).





Ich bin der Meinung, 

dass die Händler bei Reklamationen gut arbeiten müssen - und das tun sie auch im Falle von Rotwild - und meinem. 
Wo Gewinn geschrieben wird, wird kulant gehandelt so sieht es aus .

Wenn es aber Hart auf Hart kommt kannste bei ADP vorbei und motzen. Bei Treck nicht unbedingt...

Magura, Tune, Paul Lange und Centurion haben mir auch bisher - teilweise sehr kulant - aus der Patsche geholfen .

Nur mit meinem damaligen Specialized Händler hab ich mich völlig überworfen. Ich werd noch heute "Rot" und "wild" wenn ich daran denke .

Gruß


----------



## Raul Duke (21. Februar 2009)

Hey Leutz, (is irgendwie viel geworden, Sorry)
wollt mich mal einreihen in die liste der Rotwlid fahrer. 
Hab jetzt seit zwei wochen das RED TWO EX (vorher UFO-ST), stand vor der selben entscheidung wie crashem (dieses? aber gibt auch andere räder) beim selben Händler. Die aussagen im netz waren oft negativ allerdings auch oft "ich kenn einen der einen kennt der hate...", also nicht so verlässlich. Aufm Hometrail erfuhr ich noch das leute in Östereich das RED ne saison sehr zufrieden (nen 130 kg bomber soll auch dabei sein, wegen haltbarkeit und so) getretten haben.
Nach einer probefahrt und das blinde vertrauen in die verlässlichen aussagen der Rotwildfahrer denke ich: Rotwildräder sind unterschätzt". Und Der Richie wird auch seinen teil zur haltbarkeit der räder beitragen. 
Wenns jetzt aufm trail so abgeht wie bei meiner stadtrunde, werde ich ein "ZUFRIEDENER" Rotwildreiter sein (am morgigen So wirds passieren).

@Crashem: Hab die oro gegen eine Code 5 (hat sich in Chatel bewährt) und die forke gegen meine RC2X 07 getauscht (RCV hat auch ne menge verstell möglichkeiten zum glücklich werden). Ansonsten denk ich sind die parts parts ok.

Mfg de T...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Februar 2009)

Moin Loide,

da wir hier gerade von Rotwild Erfahrungen reden, war schon einmal jemand bei denen in Dietzenbach? Habe natürlich den super Bericht vom Thomas gelesen, als er ADP besucht hat und frage mich ob Rotwild auch "open days" für Kunden oder Interessierte macht.
Mich würde das auf jeden Fall interessieren.

Habe bei Rotwild.de auch gelesen, dass man die Mannschaft bei Events wie Willigen, Transalp oder bei der Eurobike treffen kann. Oder bei Testdays wie Saalbach.
Lohnt sich der Weg? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Februar 2009)

Mistwetter sei Dank, habe ich mal im Archiv gestöbert und ein paar Bilder vom 2008 er Worldcup in Offenburg gefunden.
War meine erste Begegnung mit Rotwild, bzw. Topeak. 
Es war super nett. Kalentieva und Kurschat gaben Autogramme, man konnte sich alles anschauen und mit dem Team diskutieren. Sogar die Kids durften in's Teamzelt. Kurschat hielt sogar noch bis kurz vor dem Start ein Schwätzchen mit den Fans.
Vielleicht hat er ja deshalb nicht gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2009)

Nettes Teamauto das schwarz-blaue ,


----------



## ullertom (22. Februar 2009)

Update 8,9kg


----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2009)

schön, weiss hat doch etwas.


----------



## Chrashem (22. Februar 2009)

Echt ein schönes Bike. 


Ich kann es kaum noch abwarten. Ich denke ich werde die Avid CODE an dem Bike montieren. Nur bei den Plattformpedalen bin ich mir unsicher. 
Da kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.
Ich brauch da welche die richtig schön Grip entwickeln und auch noch optisch schon an das Rotwild passen.


----------



## Bildchef (22. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Update 8,9kg



WOW!! Was für ein schönes Bike!!

Würde ich nicht schmutzig machen!!  

Die Dimage X50 macht hübsche Bilder.... 

Gruss  Michael


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Februar 2009)

@ullertom

da hat jemand Geschmack, tolles Bike!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2009)

So am Kamin hat´s Schatzi auch schön warm. Wird Deine Holde da nicht eifersüchtig??


----------



## Bildchef (24. Februar 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So am Kamin hat´s Schatzi auch schön warm. Wird Deine Holde da nicht eifersüchtig??



Dagegen kann sie was tun: die Flasche ASBACH steht ja bereit...  

ICH WILL SONNE!!!!!!

Gruss  Michael


----------



## waldhase (24. Februar 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> So am Kamin hat´s Schatzi auch schön warm. Wird Deine Holde da nicht eifersüchtig??



Fahrt Ihr diese Räde eigentlich auch oder ist das mehr so Wohnungsdeko?
Mein Rad sieht z.Zt. nicht so aus, das ich es neben dem Kamin stellen würde (oder dürfte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (24. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Dagegen kann sie was tun: die Flasche ASBACH steht ja bereit...
> 
> ICH WILL SONNE!!!!!!
> 
> Gruss  Michael



Moin Michael, ich habe heute morgenschon den Frühling gerochen, am Wochenende werden 8° und Sonne angesagt, schaun wir mal. Dann kannst Du deinen Hobel endlich mal aus deinem Büro holen.


----------



## ullertom (24. Februar 2009)

Update des Gewichtes: 8,7kg rechnerisch überarbeitet und überprüft  

Ich mache das wieder gut, wenn ich vor dem Kamin liege auf dem Wuschelteppich


----------



## Bildchef (24. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du deinen Hobel endlich mal aus deinem Büro holen.



Ja, bin schon ganz gespannt....

Hab' gerade mal ein (schlechtes) Foto gemacht.... noch schön sauber das Bike 

Gruss  Michael


----------



## Fahrnix (24. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Update des Gewichtes: 8,75kg rechnerisch überarbeitet und überprüft
> 
> Ich mache das wieder gut, wenn ich vor dem Kamin liege auf dem Wuschelteppich



DA muß jetzt aber ne Teileliste sowie die Rahmengröße her! Am besten mit Einzelgewichtsangaben. -> Will Dich nicht kontrollieren, will nur mein Rad besser pimpen.

Schönes Bike - übrigens.

Is das ´n Elektrokamin


----------



## ullertom (24. Februar 2009)

Rahmengröße 48cm

Teileliste kommt

ja ein Elektrokami - lasst doch endlich meinen geilen Kamin in Ruhe !!!


----------



## Fahrnix (24. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Rahmengröße 48cm
> 
> !!!



Ist 48 cm Größe M ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patus-TB (25. Februar 2009)

ich fahre n rotwild RED ^^  
ich find rotwild TOLL  ^^


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Februar 2009)

patus-TB schrieb:


> ich fahre n rotwild RED ^^
> ich find rotwild TOLL  ^^



HAst Du auch nen Elektrokamin?


----------



## patus-TB (25. Februar 2009)

wir ham nen echten kamin ...
aber mein bike steht nich davor


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Februar 2009)

Kennt Ihr das Rotwild Vid schon?

http://freecaster.com/1000006_1006971


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

R.E1 Ride


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2009)

Endlich wieder g'scheits Wetter
Hier mal 2 (schlechte) Bilder vom Rotwild RCC 1.3 meiner Süssen





Hab die Frage zwar schon mal in 'nem andern Thread geposted.
Trotzdem noch mal hier bei den Rotwildern.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist der ganze Hype um die Frauen "Bananen Rahmen".
Denke die kürzeste, leichteste, und stabilste Verbindung zwischen 2 Punkten ist immer noch eine Gerade.
Mein Mädel fährt einen XS Rahmen, SRAM Grip Shift mit kurzen ORO Carbon Griffen (hätte ich auch gerne ).
Zusammen mit dem Lenker Adapter ergibt das einen 1 A "Ergo" Kit zumindest für mein Mädel.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2009)

Ach ja, Kalentieva fährt auch so was ähnliches


----------



## waldhase (1. März 2009)

Hallo Radler, ich möchte auch mal mein Bike hier posten, wollte es eigentlich vor dem *Kamin* fotografieren, aber meine Frau war dagegen.
Vor der Tour 12,Kg danach gefühlte 15,7Kg. Aber sonst war es sehr, sehr schön...


----------



## Bildchef (1. März 2009)

Von JEEP gibt es Schlammspray aus der Dose...werde ich mal benutzen, um hier mit einem sauberen Bike nicht als Weichei zu gelten...

  

Nächste Woche muss es aber wirklich dran glauben....

@ Waldhase: hat's Dr nicht doch ein bisschen leid getan?? Vielleicht sollte man sich noch ein Bike "für's Grobe" besorgen und das schöne ROTWILD zum Liebhaben und Bewundern blitzblank neben den Kamin stellen...

Aber so wie Dein Bike jetzt aussieht, ist es wohl artgerechte Haltung, oder?? 

Schönen Restsonntag


Michael (hat gestern sein fast unbenutztes STEVENS X8 CROSS verkauft)


----------



## waldhase (1. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Von JEEP gibt es Schlammspray aus der Dose...werde ich mal benutzen, um hier mit einem sauberen Bike nicht als Weichei zu gelten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
ein Rotwild ist ja auch ein Fahrrad fürs Grobe und so wird es bei mir eingesetzt, klar sieht auch gut vor dem Kamin aus, aber ich habe mir das Rad neben der Optik vor allem wegen der Qualität im Gelände gekauft und da geht es gut ab.  (nach Wasserdusche sieht es jetzt auch wieder wie neu aus).
Auch noch schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bildchef (1. März 2009)

@ Waldhase

Weiss ich doch...war nur kleiner Scherz.... 

Interessant wäre ja auch mal ein Foto, wie DER FAHRER nach dem Ausritt ausgesehen hat!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

Hier ein letztes Bild von meinem RCC 0.3, scheeee wars 





Habe mich nicht getraut es bei der Abschlussfahrt noch mal so richtig einzusauen

Diese Woche kommt dann mein R.C1


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Von JEEP gibt es Schlammspray aus der Dose...werde ich mal benutzen, um hier mit einem sauberen Bike nicht als Weichei zu gelten...
> 
> Michael (hat gestern sein fast unbenutztes STEVENS X8 CROSS verkauft)



Habe soeben gelesen, dass World Wide Cycle Supply mit Jeep Bikes hops gegangen ist.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384007

Kein Wunder, wenn die Ihre Bikes für die Nutzung von Schlammspray entwickeln


----------



## zzziege (1. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hier ein letztes Bild von meinem RCC 0.3, scheeee wars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich will auch ein neues


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> ich will auch ein neues



 ZZZiege

aber du mit Deinem Rotwild Gehege musst Dich ja echt nicht beschweren....


----------



## zzziege (1. März 2009)

na ich werde mich von einem trennen obwohl mir das weh tut das


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

Habe mich übrigens entschieden jetzt zuzuschlagen. 
Glaube dass die Bikes mit Shimano Teilen durch den starken YEN Kurs (plus 30%) noch teurer werden. Bei Rotwild gibt es die jetzigen 2009er wohl noch zu alten Preisen


----------



## zzziege (1. März 2009)

ich suche nur einen rahmen sollte ein älteres rotwild sein  werde mir mal 
eins mit etwas mehr federweg aufbauen von dem rcc01 rahmen werde ich mich wohl trennen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

Das sind natürlich ideale Voraussetzungen.
Habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit (und Geschick) mir meine eigenen Bikes aufzubauen.
Na, wenn jetzt die Preise hochgehen sollten, werde ich wohl noch ein wenig mit dem RCC 03 Verkauf warten. Evtl. bekomme ich in ein paar Monaten ja ein paar Euronen mehr dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzziege (1. März 2009)

wenn du es mal verkaufen willst kannste dich ja mal bei mir melden


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> wenn du es mal verkaufen willst kannste dich ja mal bei mir melden



Gerne, lass uns über die privat e-mail weitermachen, sonst langweilen wir die Andern Check mal Deine Mailbox...


----------



## hhninja81 (1. März 2009)

So Leute, der Winter ist vorbei! Jetzt heißt es Kette rechts und Schlamm am ROTWILD, die Saison hat angefangen. Ich wünsche Euch allen eine erfolgreiche und heile Bikesaison. Lasst es ordentlich krachen
Schöne Bikes hier in diesem Jahr.


----------



## niterider (1. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist zwar eigentlich kein Verkaufsthread...aber vielleicht hat jemand Interesse an meinem RCC 05. Größe M, bester Zustand, knappe 11 kg, nur beste Zutaten (FOX, XTR, X.O., Chris King, Tune-LRS, Marta, SLR, WCS Carbon).

LG
Der Niterider


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. März 2009)

Hi Niterider,

zeig doch mal Bilder...


----------



## acid-driver (3. März 2009)

hallo leute. wollte auch mal mit meinem neuen spielzeug hier vorstellig werden.
kam heute mit der post.





hab dann mal angefangen, es aufzubauen:





und kurz vor 8 sah es dann so aus...






morgen mach ich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. März 2009)

Na das nenne ich mal 'ne lupenreine Bilderstrecke.
Wie lange brauchts denn bis es fertig ist?


----------



## acid-driver (3. März 2009)

ansich hab ich alle teile, bis auf den umwerfer und neue züge. 

evtl ist die sattelstütze zu kurz, da ich diese auf den alten rahmen passend gekürzt hatte...ne neue kette hab ich bei der gelegenheit auch noch bestellt.

also wenn actionsports liefert, kann ich weiter schrauben.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. März 2009)

Das wird ein schönes Bike.  Bis Actionsports liefert kannst du ja mal deinen Keller aufräumen. 
Ich bestelle meine Teile alle bei www.bike-components.de. Die sind günstiger und haben ne Menge Auswahl.


----------



## acid-driver (4. März 2009)

finde jetzt nicht, dass die billiger sind  
liegt wohl daran, welche seite man zuerst findet, wenn man was sucht 

ja, keller aufräumen könnte nicht schaden. evtl finde ich ja noch meinen spacerwieder, damit ich mal den gabelschaft kürzen kann


----------



## acid-driver (4. März 2009)

So, habe heute mal den gabelschaft gekürzt und versucht den steuersatz einzustellen.

es bleibt immer noch dieser rote ring zu sehen.


 Unten:




und oben:





ist das bei euch auch so? wenn ich zu fest anziehe kann ich nix mehr drehen 

eigentlich muss man doch diese art von steuersatz nicht fetten oder?

hier noch ein paar bilder...


----------



## DaBoom (4. März 2009)

http://www.acros.de/acros2/02_produ...b5fa44d4685468d057adce6e&artikel=22.02.000R3S

Muss so sein. Sind die Dichtungen.
Gelegentlich, z.B. beim Gabelservice, die Dichtungen reinigen und etwas fetten(wollen den Dreck ja nicht binden). Fertig.


----------



## acid-driver (4. März 2009)

aber den steuersatz selber nicht oder?

sorry, hatte vorher nen ritchey billigteil mit offenen kugellagern :/


----------



## DaBoom (5. März 2009)

Aus dem Handbuch:


> Ihr ACROS-Innenlager ist sehr aufwändig abgedichtet
> und mit einer Dauerfettfüllung versehen. Es bedarf keiner
> Nachschmierung der Lager!





> Versuchen Sie nie, die Lagerdichtungen Ihres Innenlagers zu demontieren





> Beschränken Sie die Wartungsarbeiten an Ihrem Innenlager auf
> die regelmäßige Kontrolle des Lagerspiels sowie die äußerliche
> Reinigung mit einem sauberen, trockenen Lappen und ggf. einem
> geeigneten Fahrradreiniger.


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2009)

ah ok. hatte kein handbuch dabei 

dann ist ja alles klar. danke fürs nachgucken.

actionsports hat immer noch nicht geliefert  hoffe das wird noch was zum wochenende...


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> .
> actionsports hat immer noch nicht geliefert  hoffe das wird noch was zum wochenende...



Ich will hier keine Diskusion vom Zaun brechen, die besten Erfahrungen wenn es Lieferung und Zuverlässigkeit (meistens auch Preis) geht, habe ich mit Bike24 gemacht. Meine Shimano MT91 habe ich Freitagmittag bestellt und Samstagmorgen waren sie da. Viel schneller geht nicht. (Dresden-Hildesheim). Es ist ja nicht immer eilig...aber meistens will man nicht lange warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2009)

und wie hast du bezahlt?

ich hab heute bei actionsports angerufen, die meinten das geld sei noch nicht da. ich habs mit internetbanking am dienstag gemacht...
leigt wohl an der bank.

die letzen beiden male gings echt schnell. da hatte ich alles innerhalb von 2,5 tagen.

komische bankengeschichte...

bike ist fast fertig. fehlt nur noch der umwerfer. der alte passt wegen dem channeltubing nicht mehr


----------



## waldhase (5. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und wie hast du bezahlt?



Kreditkarte


----------



## acid-driver (5. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Kreditkarte



habsch nich 

also: warten


----------



## Bildchef (5. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Kreditkarte



Damit zahle ich auch bei ACTIONSPORTS und die Ware kommt immer "Schwupps"... für die ist halt bei Bestelleingang (Online) das Zeug auch schon bezahlt durch die Kreditkarte, sie müssen auf keinen Zahlungseingang warten.

Gruss  Michael


----------



## niterider (5. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Niterider,
> 
> zeig doch mal Bilder...



Tätä!


----------



## Fahrnix (5. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ah ok. hatte kein handbuch dabei
> 
> dann ist ja alles klar. danke fürs nachgucken.
> 
> actionsports hat immer noch nicht geliefert  hoffe das wird noch was zum wochenende...



Hier nochmal was zum Vergleich. Sieht ähnlich aus. Hauptsache die Gabel schlackert nicht


----------



## MichaelDecay (6. März 2009)

HI Leute, hier ein noch ein Rotwild geschädigter!! Fahre ein RFC04 Bj.06 und da gibt`s keine Klagen. die Karre ist echt geil und läuft und läuft und läuft......


----------



## Ullerich (7. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein R.C1 FS von 2008...


----------



## kiefaber (7. März 2009)

oki doki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2009)

so, bei mir gehts auch weiter.









die hat mir adp gestern geschickt. geile dinger 









und was fehlt hier?






richtig der umwerfer. actionsports hat immer noch nicht geliefert...


----------



## kiefaber (7. März 2009)




----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Here we go!
Mein RC.1 ist endlich da.
Habe gleich in der guten Stube montiert. Zum Glück war die Mutti nicht da


.

Hat sich bei Rotwild echt was in getan in den letzten 2 Jahren.
Besonders gut gefällt mir deren Detailarbeit.




Trotzdem überlege ernsthaft mein RCC 0.3 doch zu behalten
Werde Sentimental.....


----------



## Bildchef (8. März 2009)

Hallo Alex,

gratuliere!! Sieht ja (fast) aus wie meines!! Ich habe aber noch keine Klingel dran....  

Sauschönes Bike...Dein Altes aber auch!!

Und wie lange willst Du es noch sauber halten???

Schönen Sonntag

Michael


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Gar nicht lange. Habe es gestern schon gleich mal so richtig schön eingesaut.
Fährt sich übrigens echt g.... Ein Riesenspass
Muss jetzt übrigens wieder los. Der Wald ruft
Danach wird natürlich geputzt


----------



## Orakel (8. März 2009)

jau, die Rotwilderer (Entwickler) sind sehr Detail verliebt, wobei man sagen muss dass sich da generell im Bikebereich doch sehr viel getan hat, im vergleich zu den Jahren davor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. März 2009)

Hi Leute! Ich hab mal ne Frage an die RFR06 Fahrer. Bei meinen BJ.05 mit der Fox 36(160mm) wenn ich fahre und lenke hab ich immer ein Abkippen(weiß nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll) wie wenn die der Lenkwinkel nicht passen würde. Die Dämpferverstellung am Unterrohr bringt auch keine Änderung egal auf welcher Position ich sie einstelle. 
Habt ihr das auch? Ist das normal? Was könnte das sein? 
Das komische ist auch wenn man damit öfter fährt gewöhnt man sich daran und man merkt es nicht mehr, nur wenn ich von einen anderen Bike auf das umsteige ist das abkipp-Gefühl extrem.


----------



## Ullerich (8. März 2009)

Weils mir gerade so einfällt... Ich habe hier von meinem R.C1 FS die Sattelklemme liegen. Ist übrig. Kostet neu 29 Euronen bei Rotwild. Falls einer Interesse hat, für 19 inkl. Versand gebe ich sie ab. Ist die 35.0 bzw. 34.9 Variante.

http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=189


----------



## kiefaber (8. März 2009)

kaufe ich dir ab, wie machen wir es


----------



## Ullerich (8. März 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> kaufe ich dir ab, wie machen wir es



Prima! Hast ne PN.


----------



## Orakel (8. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Ich hab mal ne Frage an die RFR06 Fahrer. Bei meinen BJ.05 mit der Fox 36(160mm) wenn ich fahre und lenke hab ich immer ein Abkippen(weiß nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll) wie wenn die der Lenkwinkel nicht passen würde. Die Dämpferverstellung am Unterrohr bringt auch keine Änderung egal auf welcher Position ich sie einstelle.
> Habt ihr das auch? Ist das normal? Was könnte das sein?
> Das komische ist auch wenn man damit öfter fährt gewöhnt man sich daran und man merkt es nicht mehr, nur wenn ich von einen anderen Bike auf das umsteige ist das abkipp-Gefühl extrem.


Wahrscheinlich ist die Geometrie damals noch nicht auf ne Federgabel mit 160mm ausgelegt gewesen, ändert sich der lenkwinkel, ergo entsteht ein abkippendes lenkverhalten, so schätze ich das mal ein.


----------



## Matze. (8. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Radler, ich möchte auch mal mein Bike hier posten, wollte es eigentlich vor dem *Kamin* fotografieren, aber meine Frau war dagegen.
> Vor der Tour 12,Kg danach gefühlte 15,7Kg. Aber sonst war es sehr, sehr schön...






Ist das ein Triathlon-Aufsatz oder ein Hirschgeweih am Lenker sonst aber sehr schön und vor allem artgerecht


----------



## zwillingsbike (8. März 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ja auch noch ein Rotwild 
RCC 1.3... hat mir schon sehr viel Freude auf diversen Marathons bereitet... Tolles Rad!





und hier nach "artgerechter" Haltung


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. März 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist die Geometrie damals noch nicht auf ne Federgabel mit 160mm ausgelegt gewesen, ändert sich der lenkwinkel, ergo entsteht ein abkippendes lenkverhalten, so schätze ich das mal ein.



Das kann nicht sein, den laut Rotwild Manual ist das Bike bis zu 180mm Federweg ausgelegt. Original war damals die Luft 36ger mit 150mm verbaut und da war das abkippgefühl das selbe.


----------



## Fahrnix (8. März 2009)

wueand schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe ja auch noch ein Rotwild
> 2007er RCC 1.3... hat mir schon sehr viel Freude auf diversen Marathons bereitet... Tolles Rad!
> 
> ...



Das ist ganz klar Schlammspray!!!

So isses richtig:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

@Ullerich
Fesches C1
Was ist denn das für ein Apparat an Deinem Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (8. März 2009)

suche aufbau anregungen für ein rcc08 rahmen...farbliche abstimmung und nicht unbedingt so standart komponenten...vielleicht habt ihr ja ideen =)


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Ich hab mal ne Frage an die RFR06 Fahrer. Bei meinen BJ.05 mit der Fox 36(160mm) wenn ich fahre und lenke hab ich immer ein Abkippen(weiß nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll) wie wenn die der Lenkwinkel nicht passen würde. Die Dämpferverstellung am Unterrohr bringt auch keine Änderung egal auf welcher Position ich sie einstelle.
> Habt ihr das auch? Ist das normal? Was könnte das sein?
> Das komische ist auch wenn man damit öfter fährt gewöhnt man sich daran und man merkt es nicht mehr, nur wenn ich von einen anderen Bike auf das umsteige ist das abkipp-Gefühl extrem.


 
Das 2005er RFR 06 ist laut Katalog für eine Fox 36 mit einem verstellbaren Federwege zwischen 110 - 150 mm vorgesehen. Wie schon zuvor von ORAKEL geschrieben, könnte durch die Fox 36 160 mm, der von Dir beschriebene Effekt hervorgerufen werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ullerich (8. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @Ullerich
> Fesches C1
> Was ist denn das für ein Apparat an Deinem Lenker?



Merci 
Ist ne Touratech Halterung für mein GPS...


----------



## zwillingsbike (8. März 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Das ist ganz klar Schlammspray!!!


Ja, Schlamm vom 2007er Keiler Bike Marathon... hab noch ein paar Dosen davon abgefüllt 
... von Frammersbach 2007 übrigens auch noch...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. März 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das 2005er RFR 06 ist laut Katalog für eine Fox 36 mit einem verstellbaren Federwege zwischen 110 - 150 mm vorgesehen. Wie schon zuvor von ORAKEL geschrieben, könnte durch die Fox 36 160 mm, der von Dir beschriebene Effekt hervorgerufen werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Ja das stimmt das die Fox von 110mm-150 verstellbar war, aber ich hab ja die Beschreibung vor mir liegen und da steht: Fork Recommended Travel 150-180mm, Doubble crown forks allowed!
Also so wie ich das sehe müsste die 160mm locker passen?!


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt das die Fox von 110mm-150 verstellbar war, aber ich hab ja die Beschreibung vor mir liegen und da steht: Fork Recommended Travel 150-180mm, Doubble crown forks allowed!
> Also so wie ich das sehe müsste die 160mm locker passen?!


 
Ja, habe ich auch gerade im 2005er Handbuch gelesen. Da wird für das 
RFR 06 ein Federweg zwischen 150 - 180 mm empfohlen. 

Wie man das dann mit einer 110 - 150 mm Gabel auf den Markt bringen kann, ist mir dann aber ein Rätsel.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. März 2009)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei Rotwild an.
Die sind eigendlich immer sehr hilfsbereit


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. März 2009)

Hast recht! Ich werd sie zwar nicht anrufen, aber eine Mail tut es auch.


----------



## exmessenger (10. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so, bei mir gehts auch weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...die "geilen dinger" von adp hätte ich allerdings auchgern... wie hast du die teile bestellt/bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. März 2009)

exmessenger schrieb:


> ...die "geilen dinger" von adp hätte ich allerdings auchgern... wie hast du die teile bestellt/bekommen?


 
Die Hülsen bekamst du auf der Eurobike als Webegeschenk oder jetzt auch im Rotwild Shop auf deren Homepage.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (10. März 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> ...im Rotwild Shop auf deren Homepage.



genau daher habe ich sie


----------



## exmessenger (11. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> genau daher habe ich sie



...jupp, mittlerweile hab ich sie dort auch gefunden, schönen dank!


----------



## acid-driver (11. März 2009)

so, mein rad ist fertig. war heute im wald, war geil.


----------



## Ullerich (11. März 2009)

Ullerich schrieb:


> Weils mir gerade so einfällt... Ich habe hier von meinem R.C1 FS die Sattelklemme liegen. Ist übrig. Kostet neu 29 Euronen bei Rotwild. Falls einer Interesse hat, für 19 inkl. Versand gebe ich sie ab. Ist die 35.0 bzw. 34.9 Variante.
> 
> http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=189


 
Die Klemme ist wieder zu haben. Der ursprüngliche Interessent ist abgesprungen...


----------



## Chrashem (11. März 2009)

Mein RED 2 ist gestern Abend geliefert worden. Ich hab den Hirschen heute kurz auf der Straße rennen lassen. Ich freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind.
Muss ich eigentlich noch irgendetwas beachten beim Einfahren der Gabel und des Dämpfers, oder kann ich es am Wochenende richtig krachen lassen und den Hirschen artgerecht bewegen?

Ps: Bilder kommen. 
Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (11. März 2009)

halt den druck auf dein gewicht einstellen, um durchschlagen zu verhindern.

ansonsten viel spaß


----------



## Chrashem (11. März 2009)

Dann was mich noch wundert ist die Tatsache dass Rotwild das RED 2 mit den Continental Kaiser Reifen inseriert hatte, aber die Digga drauf waren.

Wie stell ich die Gabel am besten ein?

Gruß Dennis.


----------



## KultFAN (11. März 2009)

Schööööööööööööööööönes Dingen schööööööööööööööööönes Ding!!


----------



## acid-driver (11. März 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Wie stell ich die Gabel am besten ein?



was isn da für eine dran?


----------



## Chrashem (11. März 2009)

Eine Bomber 888


----------



## Chrashem (12. März 2009)

So
jetzt kommen die versprochenen Bilder. 
Ich habe den Hirsch gleich mit einer Avid Code in 203mm und 5050 Pedalen von der Firma Crankbrothers.

Hier die Bilder:
















Ich hoffe euch gefällt mein Hirsch.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Orakel (12. März 2009)

und immer gleich die Roten Registrieren, hat zwar keine Vorteile, aber falls etwas sein sollte kann Rotwild dich/euch direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Bildchef (12. März 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> und immer gleich die Roten Registrieren, hat zwar keine Vorteile, aber falls etwas sein sollte kann Rotwild dich/euch direkt anschreiben.



Ich denke, dass sich durch die Registrierung die Garantiezeit auf 3 Jahre verlängert??

Hab' mich auch gleich online registriert, aber leider (noch?) nicht diese Garantiebestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Orakel (12. März 2009)

@Bildchef
haste natürlich recht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. März 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> So
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ein Teil
Könnte man glatt neidisch werden......
Da muss das Puppenspielen jetzt aber aufhören

Wie fährt es sich?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

und die fische dürften auch ignoriert werden 

los, machs dreckig!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so, mein rad ist fertig. war heute im wald, war geil.



Echt fesch geworden dein C1
Finde du könntest deine Entstehungsgeschichte Rotwild anbieten.
So ne Art do it your self Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sich durch die Registrierung die Garantiezeit auf 3 Jahre verlängert??
> QUOTE]
> 
> Stimmt das mit den 3 JAhren?
> ...


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

danke für das lob 
gerade hat hermes nochmal geklingelt (die haben auch kein feierabend, was?)





apropos anbieten. rotwild könnte mir mal nen neuen rahmen anbieten.
bei der ersten probefahrt ist mir direkt mal was abgebrochen...





sehr schade. ist der "haken" wo man die kette auflegen kann, wenn das laufrad ausgebaut ist.


----------



## KultFAN (12. März 2009)

jaaaa schöööööööööööönes Dingen!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sehr schade. ist der "haken" wo man die kette auflegen kann, wenn das laufrad ausgebaut ist.




Echt ärgerlich. Kläre das doch über Garantie.
Frag bei der Gelegenheit doch bitte mal, ob das mit den 3 Jahren stimmt.


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

habe schon rotwild kontaktiert.
leider noch keine antwort erhalten
und alles wieder umbauen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. März 2009)

Oder Du fährtst so weiter, geht ja auch ohne.
Nur ein Rotwild Shirt o.ä. sollte schon drin sein


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

rotwild shirt und n lackstift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. März 2009)

und nen Besen
Oh dieser Keller


----------



## astral67 (12. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> und nen Besen
> Oh dieser Keller



Besen hilft da nicht. Der Keller is eh feucht


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

immerhin stell ich mein bike nicht vor n kamin 

und wenigstens wird in der werkstatt gearbeitet


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde du könntest deine Entstehungsgeschichte Rotwild anbieten.
> So ne Art do it your self Rotwild



Jeder weiß, wie man ein Rad zusammenbaut und Aufbauthreads gibt's zur Genüge, auch wenn's da nicht um Rotwild geht. Solange es nichts Besonderes ist, sollte man sich sowas klemmen.
Schönes Rad übrigens. Da lässt sich bestimmt was mit Rotwild regeln, ich hab' da auch mal anrufen müssen und die waren überaus kooparativ.


----------



## Bildchef (12. März 2009)

Moin! 
Überraschung: vorhin hier gepostet, dass ich keine Garantieverlängerungsbestätigung (Was für'n Wort  ) erhalten habe, erhalte ich vor einer Stunde eine Mail von RW, dass ich das Schreiben erhalten habe müsste und nochmals die Bestätigung dafür... sowas nenne ich Kundenpflege!! Die Jungs aus Dietzenbach sind also offensichtlich hier direkt am Puls des Kunden...wo hat man sowas schon?? Vom BMW-Forum, wo ich mich sonst noch rumtreibe, weiss mein Verkäufer nicht mal, dass es existiert!! 

Also für mich ist das die positive Überraschung, dass RW wissen will, was die Kunden denken und wollen.

Gruss an Herrn H. an dieser Stelle 

Michael


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

wenn sie hier wirklich mitlesen, denken die sich bestimmt gerade was für meinen rahmen aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bildchef (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn sie hier wirklich mitlesen, denken die sich bestimmt gerade was für meinen rahmen aus...



Die haben gerade alle Mitarbeiter zur Sondersitzung reingerufen, um das Problem vom Tisch zu kriegen und Dir Dein Shirt zu weben!!

  

Gruss an alle RW-Freunde...

Michael


----------



## Chrashem (12. März 2009)

Ich hatte heute nach der Regestrierung meines Bikes ein Telefon Gespräch mit einem wirklich sehr netten Mitarbeiter von Rotwild. 
Sie lesen hier, wenn sie Zeit haben, wirklich mit und kümmern sich wirklich sehr gut um Kunden.



Rotwild rockt, ich zähl gerade die Stunden bis ich es am Sa richtig krachen lassen kann. 


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Fahrnix (12. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> danke für das lob
> gerade hat hermes nochmal geklingelt (die haben auch kein feierabend, was?)
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist das denn abgebrochen?

In jedem Fall neuen Rahmen! Nix Lackstift und T-Shirt.


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2009)

gute frage, bin meine hausrunde gefahren, muss sich wohl nen ast drin verfangen haben.

übrigens meine hausrunde ist auch zum großen teil mit nem hollandrad fahrbar, da feldwege.

also nix grobes gelände..
als ich zuhause wiederkam, hing das ding an nem lackrest dran. beim berühren ist der knuppel abgefallen.
der rahmen sieht irgendwie aus, als wenn er da etwas "blühen" würde oder?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Moin!
> Überraschung: vorhin hier gepostet, dass ich keine Garantieverlängerungsbestätigung (Was für'n Wort  ) erhalten habe, erhalte ich vor einer Stunde eine Mail von RW, dass ich das Schreiben erhalten habe müsste und nochmals die Bestätigung dafür... sowas nenne ich Kundenpflege!! Die Jungs aus Dietzenbach sind also offensichtlich hier direkt am Puls des Kunden...wo hat man sowas schon?? Vom BMW-Forum, wo ich mich sonst noch rumtreibe, weiss mein Verkäufer nicht mal, dass es existiert!!
> 
> Also für mich ist das die positive Überraschung, dass RW wissen will, was die Kunden denken und wollen.
> ...



Heisst das *3 Jahre* Garantie bei jeder on-line Registrierung???


----------



## Bildchef (13. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Heisst das *3 Jahre* Garantie bei jeder on-line Registrierung???



Guckst Du:

" Im Falle einer Reklamation / Garantieanfrage fragen wir natürlich trotzdem nach dem Kaufbeleg, der den Erstbesitz des Rades nachweist. Ist die Onlineregistrierung  innerhalb von drei Monaten nach Kauf (wie bei Ihnen) eingegangen, ist der Garantiezeitraum eben drei Jahre, in allen andern Fällen zwei Jahre für den Erstbesitzer. "

Aus dem gestrigen Schreiben von RW an mich.

Ganz klar: Rotwild-Käufer, die ihr Rad nicht online registrieren, haben 2 Jahre Garantie, bei Registrierung innerhalb von 3 Monaten nach Kauf ein Jahr zusätzlich.

Dafür lohnt sich die 30-Sekunden-Aktion doch, oder??

Gruss

Michael

PS: steht auch so auf der RW-Homepage!!


----------



## Fahrnix (13. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Guckst Du:
> 
> " Im Falle einer Reklamation / Garantieanfrage fragen wir natürlich trotzdem nach dem Kaufbeleg, der den Erstbesitz des Rades nachweist. Ist die Onlineregistrierung  innerhalb von drei Monaten nach Kauf (wie bei Ihnen) eingegangen, ist der Garantiezeitraum eben drei Jahre, in allen andern Fällen zwei Jahre für den Erstbesitzer. "
> 
> ...



Meine Räder gerade angemeldet.

 Guuuuuter Tippppp 


Danke.


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

Diese Garantieerklärung findet Ihr übrigens erst ab der Gewährleistungserklärung 2009. Diese ist bei der Bedienungsanleitung oder Manuels in der schicken Tasche zu finden. Auf der Homepage z.Zt. noch nicht, soll aber kurzfristig geändert werden.

*30 Tage nach KAUFDATUM*

Auszug aus den Gewährleistungen (ohne Gwähr)


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2009)

Ich habe mein Rotwild auch vor zwei Tagen online registriert. Die 3 Jahre Garantie will ich ja auch haben, grad weils ein Carbonrahmen ist. Ich bin auch grad noch so in den 3 Monaten drin. Aber ne Mail von Rotwild habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Rotwild auch vor zwei Tagen online registriert. Die 3 Jahre Garantie will ich ja auch haben, grad weils ein Carbonrahmen ist. Ich bin auch grad noch so in den 3 Monaten drin. Aber ne Mail von Rotwild habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen.




Wo sind die 3 Monate her? In den Gewährleistungsbedingen stehen 30 Tage nach Datum Kaufbeleg. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine andere Regelung. 
Die Registierungsbestätigung kommt übrigens per Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bildchef (13. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wo sind die 3 Monate her? In den Gewährleistungsbedingen stehen 30 Tage nach Datum Kaufbeleg. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine andere Regelung.
> Die Registierungsbestätigung kommt übrigens per Post.



O-Ton ROTWILD:

" Im Falle einer Reklamation / Garantieanfrage fragen wir natürlich trotzdem nach dem Kaufbeleg, der den Erstbesitz des Rades nachweist. Ist die Onlineregistrierung innerhalb von drei Monaten nach Kauf  eingegangen, ist der Garantiezeitraum eben drei Jahre, in allen andern Fällen zwei Jahre für den Erstbesitzer. "



Schönes WE!

Michael


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> O-Ton ROTWILD:
> 
> " Im Falle einer Reklamation / Garantieanfrage fragen wir natürlich trotzdem nach dem Kaufbeleg, der den Erstbesitz des Rades nachweist. Ist die Onlineregistrierung innerhalb von drei Monaten nach Kauf  eingegangen, ist der Garantiezeitraum eben drei Jahre, in allen andern Fällen zwei Jahre für den Erstbesitzer. "
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, ich habe heute mit ADP telefoniert und der Mitarbeiter hat die Gewährleistungsbedingungen zitiert, dort steht:





Ich habe gelernt, dass im Zweifelsfall das zählt, was in den Bedingungen steht. Vertrag kommt halt von _vertragen_ und lange sich die Vertragpartner vertragen, braucht man keinen Vertrag!
Wenn gesagt wird 3 Monate, warum steht dann 30 Tage in den 2009er Bedingungen?
sl.


----------



## Bildchef (13. März 2009)

Hallo Waldhase,

ich bin sicher, dass der Sachverhalt und die Irritationen an dieser Stelle hier aufgeklärt werden.

Ich gebe zu, diese Bedingungen nicht gelesen zu haben, sehr wohl aber bei ROTWILD auf der Homepage, dass es die 3 Monatsfrist für die Registrierung gibt.

ich suche mir das nochmal raus. 

Gruss  Michael


----------



## acid-driver (13. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> ...sehr wohl aber bei ROTWILD auf der Homepage, dass es die 3 Monatsfrist für die Registrierung gibt.



jau, hab ich auch so gelesen


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> 
> ich bin sicher, dass der Sachverhalt und die Irritationen an dieser Stelle hier aufgeklärt werden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es auf der Homepage nicht gefunden. Der nette Herr von ADP hatte mir auch gesagt, dass finden sie auf unserer Homepage, um mir kurze Zeit später zu schreiben, dass die 2009 Bedingungen (in den Manuals) noch nicht eingestellt sind, er es aber veranlassen will (oder vielleicht schon hat).


P.S. wir schreiben uns hier die Finger wund, obwohl wir unsere Bikes fristgerecht registiert haben!


----------



## Bildchef (13. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> P.S. wir schreiben uns hier die Finger wund, obwohl wir unsere Bikes fristgerecht registiert haben!



Auf diese Art und Weise kommen wir garnicht dazu, die Bikes kaputt zu fahren!!


----------



## zzziege (13. März 2009)

Mal ein Update Gabel und Bremsen neu


----------



## acid-driver (13. März 2009)

in schwarz käm die durin bestimmt besser.

ansonsten gefällt mir die durin richtig gut


----------



## zzziege (13. März 2009)

in schwarz hat sie mir nicht so gefallen hatte sie erst eingebaut dann aber doch die weiße genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (13. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Mal ein Update Gabel und Bremsen neu



Sorry, ich bin ja auch stolzer Rotwild fahrer und manche kennen mein Bike,

aber habt ihr keine Augen im Kopf - ihr baut Teile an ein solch Edles Teil die hinten und vorne vom optischen her nicht passen,

eine weiße Gabel??? gehts noch, wo das ganze Bike silber/grau ist, dann nimmt man eine schwarze (wie bereits erwähnt) oder eine graue,

jetzt machst du wohl auch noch einen weißen Sattel drauf???

was ist mit deinen Bremsleitungen - kürzen ist angesagt, da muss man ja Angst haben das man sich verfängt,

entweder Lenkerstopsel oder die Griffe weiter nach außen,

du bräuchtest eigentlich nur noch Katzenaugen in die Laufräder machen, würde zu deinem rotem Rücklicht am Sattel und zu deinen Katzenaugen am Pedal passen,

ist keine Kritik an dich - nicht das du dich angegriffen fühlst oder irgend jemand anderes hier bei den Rotwild Ritter - aber es sind und bleiben exclusive Bikes die eine stange Geld kosten,
und wenn man schon umbaut dann soll das Gesamtbild stimmen aber dies ist leider immer öfters hier nicht der Fall !!!

Tom


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2009)

Du arbeitest wohl bei der Design-Polizei.   Harte Worte, aber ich muss dir Recht geben. Die weiße Magura passt überhaupt nicht an das Bike.


----------



## zzziege (13. März 2009)

mit dem weißen sattel ist nicht schlecht
mit den bremsleitungen hast du recht die muss ich noch anpassen weil mir das mit dem lenker noch nicht passt 
die gabel habe sie auch in schwarz gefällt mir nicht 
grau gibt es leider nicht 
und es ist kein rücklicht


----------



## ullertom (13. März 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob die Farblich genau passt aber Magura liefert glaube ich alle RAL Farbtöne

Sorry - bueschi - das ich dein Bild geklaut habe


----------



## ullertom (13. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Du arbeitest wohl bei der Design-Polizei.   Harte Worte, aber ich muss dir Recht geben. Die weiße Magura passt überhaupt nicht an das Bike.



Nein nicht, aber mir stinkt einfach wenn man ein Rotwild hat und Teile dranschraubt die hinten und vorne Farblich oder vom Gesamtbild her nicht passen,

fast perfekt würde ich sagen - meins !!!



Kritik erwünscht und gerechtfertigt
Lasst meinen Kamin in Ruhe, das hatten wir schon usw. usw.
Kurbel ist in Planung


----------



## acid-driver (13. März 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Du arbeitest wohl bei der Design-Polizei.




das ist der, der sein rotwild vor einen kamin stellt 

wobei mir sein weißes R1 sehr gut gefällt 

edit sagt:



ullertom schrieb:


> fast perfekt würde ich sagen - meins !!!



die farbe der pedale passt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (13. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Nein nicht, aber mir stinkt einfach wenn man ein Rotwild hat und Teile dranschraubt die hinten und vorne Farblich oder vom Gesamtbild her nicht passen,
> 
> fast perfekt würde ich sagen - meins !!!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

fast perfekt.

Passt die rote Magura Socke zu den Rottönen von Rotwild?

Die Blumen passen, das bilt auch, aber die Kerze Weicht doch ein bisschen ab.

Ansonsten passt das Weiß der Gabel zum Rad.

Generell glaube ich hat Fox die besseren Farben zu den jeweiligen Rotwild-Alu-Rädern. Im besonderen meine ich das Rad von "zzziege".

Apropos Design. Achtet mal auf die neuen Kohleräder von Rotwild und das DT Swiss Design der Gabeln. Passt. In besonderen hat die neue "Wundergabel" von DT (1250 g) genau das Kohledesign wie die neuen Rotwild. 

Weiß einer ob diese neue Gabel (z. Zt. limitierte Serie) Standard bei DT wird?

Ansonsten: Alles coole Räder


----------



## hhninja81 (13. März 2009)

@ullertom
Um es Perfekt zu machen würde ich noch die roten Magura Aufkleber austauschen. Mitglied AMG 2 kann die in allen Farben anfertigen und das Rotwild-Rot würde bestimmt cool sein. Ich habe seit einem 1/2 Jahr keine Probleme damit.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Diese Garantieerklärung findet Ihr übrigens erst ab der Gewährleistungserklärung 2009. Diese ist bei der Bedienungsanleitung oder Manuels in der schicken Tasche zu finden. Auf der Homepage z.Zt. noch nicht, soll aber kurzfristig geändert werden.
> 
> *30 Tage nach KAUFDATUM*
> 
> Auszug aus den Gewährleistungen (ohne Gwähr)



Danke für den Tip!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil......
Habe mein R.C1 gleich mal angemeldet.
Mann weis ja nie
Finde 3 Jahre echt klasse


----------



## Raul Duke (13. März 2009)

Hallo Rider mit Geweih,                       "konns mir nicht verkneiffen"

Entlich mal wider Leute die ordentliche aussagen machen die man ernst nehmen kann. Muß mich mal wider öfter im forum sehen lassen.
So, genug Honig um Bart geschmiert

my game:


----------



## KultFAN (14. März 2009)

Jungs achtet mal auf Rechtschreibung ich ... würg... egal hauptsache man lebt!!

Aber trotzdem schööööööööööööööööööööööööönes Dingen!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. März 2009)

Raul Duke schrieb:


> Hallo Rider mit Geweih,  "konns mir nicht verkneiffen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crashem, nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel beim Duke.
Rotwilds brauchen Auslauf.
Los machts dreckig
Nur gibt es in Dortmund überhaupt artgerechte Reviere


----------



## Chrashem (14. März 2009)

Meins wurd gestern dreckig gemacht und wird auch gleich weiter dreckig gemacht . 

Hm wir haben in Dortmund die Bittermark wo man ein wenig fahren kann, dann wäre noch witten um die Ecke, und ich bin allgemein viel mit dem Auto unterwegs, also so 2 Wochenenden im Monat bin ich nur fürs Radeln unterwegs. 
Viel Winterberg, im Juni Leogang und im Juli wird wohl mein Hirsch am Gardasee zu bestaunen sein .


Gruß Dennis


----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Nein nicht, aber mir stinkt einfach wenn man ein Rotwild hat und Teile dranschraubt die hinten und vorne Farblich oder vom Gesamtbild her nicht passen,
> 
> fast perfekt würde ich sagen - meins !!!
> 
> ...



Dein R1 ist schon ne geile Kiste.  Eins der schönsten RW hier im Forum. Der LRS ist der Gleiche, wie ich ihn auf meinem Cube habe. Auch die rot eloxierten Schrauben überall sind klasse. Leider gibt`s nicht passendes an Schrauben für den Vorbau. In einem Cube Forum hatte einer Alu-Schrauben am Vorbau, aber davon halte ich nichts. Der weiße Tune Sattel gefällt mir am besten. Muss mal testen, wie der an meinem Centurion oder R.GT2 aussieht.


----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

Komme gerade von der Tour mit meinem Hirsch - war wieder 1A+,
die Magura Durin SL - SPITZE und der RocketRon fährt sich traumhaft


----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

nochmal weil es soooo schön ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bildchef (14. März 2009)

Hallo Tom,

schönes Bike!! Hoffentlich auch schussfest??!!  

Blöde Frage: Du hast Dein Sattelrohr extrem weit raus....hast Du bewusst einen (für Deine Grösse) kleinen Rahmen gewählt oder ist das normal so? Ich dachte immer, dass Lenker und Sattel in etwa eine Linie bilden sollte...kann aber auch blödes Theoriegeschwätz sein.

Gruss  Michael


----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

ist ein 48cm Rahmen - fahre ich schon immer, mit 580mm Oberrohr und 1080mm Radstand,
die Stütze steht bei min. aber meinen Knien tut das gut so,

ein Überhöhung von 10cm ist kein Problem - wieviel es bei mir ist weiß ich nicht,

probier es einfach mal aus - weiter rein oder raus (Stütze in den Rahmen natürlich) was dir besser gut tut und wie du mehr Kraft aufbringst,

Tom


----------



## waldhase (14. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> schönes Bike!! Hoffentlich auch schussfest??!!
> 
> ...



So kann man schneller fahren weil man immer bergab fährt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. März 2009)

Auch von mir mal 2 pics vom heutigen Ausflug.
Übrigens heute zum 1. Mal mit kurzer Hose
Die Saison ist eröffnet
Bin vom R.C1 voll begeistert. Fährt sich besser als erwartet.
Superleichtes Handling mit Wahnsinn-Fahrwerk.
Der Hammer was das alles wegsteckt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Tour mit meinem Hirsch - war wieder 1A+,
> die Magura Durin SL - SPITZE und der RocketRon fährt sich traumhaft



@ullertom
Hast Du Deine Gabel schon justiert?
Schau mal wo der O-Ring steht, Gabel federt nur bis zur Hälfte ein.
Es sei denn Du bist heute nur Feldweg gefahren.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. März 2009)

Ach ja, dreckig gefällt mir Dein Hirsch noch besser


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2009)

so, war heute auch mal mein rotwild ausfahren.
fährt sehr gut, bin echt begeistert, super handling.
hab hinten auch mal den rocket ron getestet. rollt in 2.4 richtig gut, hat auch richtig schönen grip.


----------



## hhninja81 (14. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so, war heute auch mal mein rotwild ausfahren.
> fährt sehr gut, bin echt begeistert, super handling.
> hab hinten auch mal den rocket ron getestet. rollt in 2.4 richtig gut, hat auch richtig schönen grip.


Da liegt das schöne Ding einfach so im Dreck, wir sollten für unseren acid-driver mal für einen Ständer sammeln


----------



## acid-driver (14. März 2009)

ständer hab ich ja.
nur wo soll ich mir den noch anbinden?





aber son cooler zweibeinständer kommt bestimmt auch gut am rotwild 

edit sagt: ja, ich weiß, ich muss meinen keller aufräumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (14. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so, war heute auch mal mein rotwild ausfahren.
> fährt sehr gut, bin echt begeistert, super handling.
> hab hinten auch mal den rocket ron getestet. rollt in 2.4 richtig gut, hat auch richtig schönen grip.



Nie auf die Schaltwerksseite legen. Dafür mussten wir früher den Kollegen einen ausgeben


----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

genau!!! wollte ich gerade posten - nie auf die Schaltwerksseite,

manche Rotwild sind schon arm dran


----------



## kiefaber (14. März 2009)

war heute auch meine erste tour danach gabs brathähnchen


----------



## kiefaber (14. März 2009)




----------



## chri55 (15. März 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Nie auf die Schaltwerksseite legen.



lieber die Scheiben nachjustieren?


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Nie auf die Schaltwerksseite legen. Dafür mussten wir früher den Kollegen einen ausgeben



aber da war doch n loch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrashem (15. März 2009)

Am besten mit dem Pedal an einem Baum anlehnen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. März 2009)

Hier mein Bike mit den komischen Lenkwinkel! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2009)

Sehr fein


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. März 2009)

Hier hab ich noch eins! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Alle zusammen! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Orakel (15. März 2009)

Dr.Hannibal
dein "Grosses" Rotwild hat schon einen arg flachen Lenkwinkel, zusammen mit der Fox sieht es ogattig aus, wie erwähnt ich glaube das Kibbelige Fahrverhalten kommt daher.


----------



## Fahrnix (15. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> lieber die Scheiben nachjustieren?



Die Scheiben schaun nun mal viel weniger exponiert raus - in Vergleich zum Schaltwerk.

Da wundern sich manche, dass sie so oft das Schaltwerk justieren müssen.

Bremsscheiben sind auch noch ein wenig elastisch. Sofern Du beim verbiegen das - ich glaub das war das individuelle E-Modul des Materials - nicht überschreitest wird sich die Scheibe wieder zurückbiegen.

Einer von Magura sagte mir mal, dass dieses ganze richten blödsinn ist, da gehärtet, da bei Wärme wieder zurück zur alten Form. Das kann ich allerdings nicht ganz bestätigen.

Die Alligator Scheiben auf dem Rad sind allerdings sehr elastisch!

Grüße aus Olfen


----------



## Sabo.g (15. März 2009)

Kleine Rotwild - Anekdote.

Ich hatte meinen Rahmen (S1) bei einem guten Bekannten um einige wenige Lackschäden auszubessern. Er hatte mich von Beginn an damit aufgezogen, dass es doch in Rosa besser passen würde. Jedenfalls hab ich ihm den Rahmen in gutem Glauben überlassen. Er brachte diesen dann nach der Fertigstellung bei einem Freund von uns vorbei. Als ich zu ihm fuhr, um dort den Rahmen abzuholen, meinte er zu mir :"Ja, er hat den Rahmen gestern vorbeigebracht. Ich hab aber noch nicht in den Karton geschaut." Und als wir dann den Karton geöffnet haben, sagte er nochmal zu mir: "Was hast du jetzt eigentlich mit ihm ausgemacht wegen der Lackierung?" Wir öffneten den Karton und für den Zeitraum von einer Sekunde war ich zutiefst geschockt! Bis ich kurz darauf die Aufnahme für V-Brakes am Rahmen gesehen habe.

Hier ist das Meisterstück:





Mfg Sabo und vielen Danke an Thomas und Torsten.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2009)

Wieso denke ich bei dem Rahmen an einen kastrierten Hirsch fehlt nur noch ein T-Mobile Trikot.......... Viel Spaß damit, die Lacher hast Du auf Deiner Seite.


----------



## Chrashem (15. März 2009)

Ist das eigentlich normal, das man permanent den Gedanken hat, den Hirschen zu veredeln? 
Ich überlege jetzt meinem Hirsch das Marzocchi 09er Worldcupfahrwerk zu verpassen.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Da wundern sich manche, dass sie so oft das Schaltwerk justieren müssen.




ich hab das X.0 noch nie nachstellen müssen 

aber jeder, wie er mag.

davon abgesehen passe ich schon auf, wo ich mein fahrrad "hinschmeiß"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (15. März 2009)

Ne ne fahren werd ich diesen Rahmen nicht. Schau mal oben rechts auf dem Foto. 






MFG Sabo


----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

stell mal dein r.r1 auf die couch und das pinkwild an die Heizung


----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, das man permanent den Gedanken hat, den Hirschen zu veredeln?
> Ich überlege jetzt meinem Hirsch das Marzocchi 09er Worldcupfahrwerk zu verpassen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dennis



ja, ganz normal - jedes Bike will veredelt werden, wobei die Rotwild eh schon edle Bikes sind - ich wollte nach meinem letzten Kona Kula Supreme nichts mehr machen und jetzt bin ich bei 8,7kg und geplant ist Kurbel und R1 Bremse


----------



## Eisensau (15. März 2009)

@Sabo
... womit Du mal wieder bewiesen hast das Du Geschmack hast. Hab gestern übrigens während Du Dich angeblich hinter Deinen Büchern versteckt hast 105 km abgespult. 
Hoffe das sich die ganze Paukerei wenigstens in Deinen Klausuren wiederspiegelt
Torsten


----------



## KultFAN (16. März 2009)

MÄNNER WAS´n LOS HIER?!!!


----------



## Ullerich (17. März 2009)

Wetter ist wieder schlecht. Mein Hirsch ist fertig aufgebaut und wartet auf besseres Wetter. Mehr nicht


----------



## acid-driver (17. März 2009)

wetter ist gut. hab fuß kaputt  bike ist ebenfalls fertig und fährt sich sehr, sehr geil. noch nie son tolles fahrrad gehabt


----------



## Fahrnix (17. März 2009)

Hallo,

falls einer Lust auf Nokon hat bitte PM:

So sah es aus:





Und so sehen se jetzt aus:





War seit ca. 8 Monaten montiert.
Zug 1) 87 cm; 34 cm Nokon - für Schaltung vorne
Zug 2) 78 cm; 34 cm Nokon - für Schaltung vorne
Zug 3) 64 cm; 18 cm Nokon - für Schaltwerk
Dazu noch die Umlenkklemme.

Nur die Hüllen! War an einem RCC 1.3 dran, Gr. "L".


----------



## Sabo.g (18. März 2009)

Wenn ich es mal eilig habe, greife ich auf meinen weißen Hirsch zurück.
Heute geht er allerdings erstmal zur Nano-Versiegelung. --> Damit er auch blütenweiß bleibt.
















MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (18. März 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls einer Lust auf Nokon hat bitte PM:
> 
> ...



Verkauft!


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2009)

Sehr schönes S1! Nur die Sattel und das Lenkerband sind etwas zu viel des Weißen.


----------



## exmessenger (18. März 2009)

Heute geht er allerdings erstmal zur Nano-Versiegelung. --> Damit er auch blütenweiß bleibt.


zur was? 
was geht denn da ab?


----------



## acid-driver (18. März 2009)

das hatte ich mal am boot. die oberfläche muss richtig sauber sein, dann reibst du diese nanoflüssigkeit drauf (recht teuer das zeug...) und wasser perlt richtig schön ab.

gibts auch für autoscheiben und motorradvisiere


----------



## Sabo.g (18. März 2009)

Jup. Gibt hier in der Nähe ne Firma, die machen das. Ist richtig top das Zeug. Erst putzen die das, selbst wenn man selbst der Meinung ist, die Sauberkeit sei schon in Ordnung und dann wird die spezielle Beschichtung aufgetragen. Kumpel hatte das letzte Saison bereits gemacht und selbst seine Ritzel und die Kette sehen optisch aus wie neu.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Eisensau (18. März 2009)

Sieht wirklich top aus Sabo. Aber so ein Ding muß auch bewegt werden
Also geb Dir nen Ruck, Bücher mal in die Ecke schmeissen und am WE mit mir ne kleine Runde drehen.
Übrigens vielen Dank für die Aufkleber, hab mich glaub ich noch nicht mal richtig bedankt. War ne kuhle Idee von Dir.

Das mit der Nano - Versigelung kann ich unterschreiben. Hab das bei meinen beiden Hirschen für diese Saison auch machen lassen und bin voll zufrieden.
Und das mit dem Bike von unserem Kumpel der das letztes Jahr hat machen lassen kann ich bestätigen.
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (18. März 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Jup. Gibt hier in der Nähe ne Firma, die machen das. Ist richtig top das Zeug. Erst putzen die das, selbst wenn man selbst der Meinung ist, die Sauberkeit sei schon in Ordnung und dann wird die spezielle Beschichtung aufgetragen. Kumpel hatte das letzte Saison bereits gemacht und selbst seine Ritzel und die Kette sehen optisch aus wie neu.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Hallo,

wo oder wer macht sowas? 
Wie teuer?
Wie lange hält sowas?
Ist das was?

Tschuldige die Neugier aber putzen lassen, dann Dreck haftet nicht mehr so ...


----------



## Sabo.g (20. März 2009)

@Torsten: Am Wochenende wird bei mir nix. Werde mich die ganze Zeit an der Uni rumdrücken müssen.
Hoffe das die Aufkleber ihre Verwendung finden. Steckt verdammt viel Arbeit drin, aber dafür sind es echte Unikate. 

@Fahrnix: sieh mal unter www.1stNANO.de 
 dort wirst du alle Antworten finden.

MFG Sabo


----------



## exmessenger (20. März 2009)

@Fahrnix: sieh mal unter www.1stNANO.de 
 dort wirst du alle Antworten finden.

ausser die antwort auf die frage nach einem preis...
ansonsten klingt das alles nicht schlecht. und wenn die das bike ohnehin  reinigen bevor sie anfangen, könnte ich die strecke hamburg - mölln  doch glatt querfeldein als trainingseinheit nutzen...


----------



## Jake.A (21. März 2009)

Hi all,

Suche ein günstiges und gebrauchtes All Mountain Fully.

Ich würde jetzt von einem Händler ein 2008 Rotwild GT1 Cross Vorführ Modell
für 2.300,00 bekommen.

Rotwild GT1, All Mountain Fully Neueste Generation des Rotwild All Mountain Mehrgelenker mit 125mm Federweg hinten und 140mm vorne. Komplettbike mit folgender Ausstattung : - Fox Talas RL Federgabel, 140mm Federweg - Fox RP23 ProPedal Dämpfer - XT Schaltgruppe 2008 - Formula K24 Bremsanlage - DT Swiss X1800 Laufradsatz - Conti Mountain King Bereifung Von Rotwild angebotene Größen : - Small (Sattelrohr 530mm, Oberohr 555mm, Steuerrohr 125mm) - Medium (Sattelrohr 530mm, Oberohr 575mm, Steuerrohr 130mm) - Large (Sattelrohr 530mm, Oberohr 595mm, Steuerrohr 135mm) - XLarge (Sattelrohr 540mm, Oberohr 615mm, Steuerrohr 140mm) Gewicht Komplettbike in M:,12.2 kg



Was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## Fahrnix (21. März 2009)

exmessenger schrieb:


> @Fahrnix: sieh mal unter www.1stNANO.de
> dort wirst du alle Antworten finden.
> 
> ausser die antwort auf die frage nach einem preis...
> ansonsten klingt das alles nicht schlecht. und wenn die das bike ohnehin  reinigen bevor sie anfangen, könnte ich die strecke hamburg - mölln  doch glatt querfeldein als trainingseinheit nutzen...



Erstmal Danke für die Info!


----------



## Orakel (21. März 2009)

Jake.A schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> Suche ein günstiges und gebrauchtes All Mountain Fully.
> 
> ...


ist der Nachfolger vom RFC03, das ich selber fahre, das Fahrwerk Funktioniert super, über die Verarbeitung brauchen wir keine Worte zuverlieren.
Zu der Ausstattung des Gt1, die Fox ist nicht Absenkbar,ansonsten ist der Rest Ok.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2009)

Jake.A schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> Suche ein gÃ¼nstiges und gebrauchtes All Mountain Fully.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die etwas hÃ¶herwertigere Version als Rotwild R.GT2 mit Carbon-Rahmen (Fotos im Album). Die Geometrie und das Fahrverhalten ist die Gleiche. Ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Bike. FÃ¤hrt sich super berghoch und runter, wippt nicht und die Ausstattung ist sehr gut. Ist Ã¼brigends bis auf die Gabel die gleiche Ausstattung wie die von dir beschrieben.
Die Preise fÃ¼r die Bikes werden steigen. Ein solches Angebot wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht wieder finden. 
Als VorfÃ¼hrbike ist es auch noch in fast Neuzustand. Ich denke mal, dass es noch nicht viele km runter hat. Oder sieht man schon Kratzer oder Ã¤hnliche MÃ¤ngel?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. März 2009)

Hi Sabo,

cooler Kleber




Sehr edel in Rotwild Rot und Rotwild Schrift
Wie wärs wenn Du jedem Rotwild Ritter einen spendierst?


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

jawoll, dann nehm ich auch einen 

war heute auch wieder im wald.

ich hoffe, ich habe mein bike diesmal richtig rum gelegt


----------



## Sabo.g (21. März 2009)

@ alex_RCC03: Jedem Rotwildritter einen spendieren! Du bist mir vielleicht einer. Die einzigen die dazu im Stande wären sind Rotwild. Ich hab richtig viel Zeit aufgewendet um die Buchstaben im Rotwild-Style nachzubauen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. März 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, das man permanent den Gedanken hat, den Hirschen zu veredeln?
> Ich überlege jetzt meinem Hirsch das Marzocchi 09er Worldcupfahrwerk zu verpassen.
> Gruß Dennis




Hi Crashem,

führ Dein R.E.D. doch erst mal ordendlich aus, bevor du mit dem pimpen anfängst. 
Vielleicht fährt es ja auch so ganz gut


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. März 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> @ alex_RCC03: Jedem Rotwildritter einen spendieren! Du bist mir vielleicht einer. Die einzigen die dazu im Stande wären sind Rotwild. Ich hab richtig viel Zeit aufgewendet um die Buchstaben im Rotwild-Style nachzubauen.
> 
> MFG Sabo



Sabo, war ein Spässle
Könnte ich mir meinen Namen aber trotzdem auf meinem C1 vorstellen
Sind die Kleber eigendlich unter Klarlack?
Schaun mer mal ob Rotwild das irgendwann anbietet.


----------



## waldhase (22. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sabo, war ein Spässle
> Könnte ich mir meinen Namen aber trotzdem auf meinem C1 vorstellen
> Sind die Kleber eigendlich unter Klarlack?
> Schaun mer mal ob Rotwild das irgendwann anbietet.



Wenn Dir das wichtig ist, geh doch zum Werbestudio, die haben so etwas schnell gemacht. Mit der richtigen Software...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wenn Dir das wichtig ist, geh doch zum Werbestudio, die haben so etwas schnell gemacht. Mit der richtigen Software...



Dachte da ja an die Agentur Sabo
Obwohl mit Deinen Photoshop Kenntnissen müsstest Du das doch auch schaffen
Spass beiseite. Finde Sabo hat das schön hinbekommen.
Und Dein Tip mit der Agentur stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Eisensau (22. März 2009)

Also will hier ja keine schlafenden Hund wecken aber mir hat er zwei Aufkleber mit meinem Namen geschenkt. 
Vielleicht lässt Sabo sich ja doch erweichen. Zeit hat er genug schliesslich ist er Student
Torsten


----------



## waldhase (22. März 2009)

Eisensau schrieb:


> Also will hier ja keine schlafenden Hund wecken aber mir hat er zwei Aufkleber mit meinem Namen geschenkt.
> Vielleicht lässt Sabo sich ja doch erweichen. Zeit hat er genug schliesslich ist er Student
> Torsten



Wer Freunde wie Dich hat, der....


----------



## Sabo.g (22. März 2009)

Auch ein Student hat nicht ohne Ende Zeit. Wer Erfolg haben will, der muss dafür auch etwas tun. Ich tu jetzt gleich mal schlafen gehn!

 
@ meine Teammitglieder :das betrifft natürlich auch euer Training!

Das wär doch aber was, wenn Rotwild auf Wunsch den Namen mit auf den Rahmen lackiert.

Mfg Sabo


----------



## Sabo.g (22. März 2009)

Ja, ne Frage hätt ich noch: Ich bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Teilen und diese Kosten ja bekanntlich auch ne ganze Menge Geld. Nun hab ich mir überlegt meinen Pinkwildrahmen bei Ebay zu versteigern. Meint ihr ich würde damit ein paar Euro machen? 

MFG Sabo


----------



## Eisensau (22. März 2009)

@Sabo
wenn ich ne Freundin hätte würde ich Dir den glatt abkaufen.
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willard (22. März 2009)

Schon seit letzten November im heimischen Stall:







Musste auch schon frieren, der arme Hirsch:


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das Rad von der Seite oder von vorn aussieht, aber die Front wirkt sehr tief. Wieviel FW hat die DT Swiss?
Damals wurde sowas ja eher mit Psylos, Shermans oder Ähnlichem aufgebaut, das sah wesentlich schicker aus (die DT Gabeln finde ich eh absolut hässlich).
Also bis auf die Gabel (und die damit einher gehende Optik), den Vorbau und den Sattel eigentlich sehr schön.


----------



## Willard (23. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das Rad von der Seite oder von vorn aussieht, aber die Front wirkt sehr tief. Wieviel FW hat die DT Swiss?
> Damals wurde sowas ja eher mit Psylos, Shermans oder Ähnlichem aufgebaut, das sah wesentlich schicker aus (die DT Gabeln finde ich eh absolut hässlich).
> Also bis auf die Gabel (und die damit einher gehende Optik), den Vorbau und den Sattel eigentlich sehr schön.



Das Bike ist vorne relativ niedrig, weil ich es als robustes All Mountain mit erweitertem Federweg aufgebaut habe. Passt mir in der Konfiguration bestens.

Ob irgendwer etwas daran hässlich findet oder nicht, ist mir schnurz.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. März 2009)

Willard schrieb:


> Ob irgendwer etwas daran hässlich findet oder nicht, ist mir schnurz.



Man sollte sich vor dem Posten klar sein, ob man kritikfähig ist.


----------



## Willard (23. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Man sollte sich vor dem Posten klar sein, ob man kritikfähig ist.



Gleichgültigkeit ist die Kritikfähigkeit schlechthin. 

Ansonsten verweise ich gerne noch mal auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich mein Rad nicht nach optischen, sondern praktischen Gesichtspunkten aufgebaut habe. 
Somit sind alle Kommentare zum Erscheinungsbild für mich nicht von Belang.


----------



## Sabo.g (23. März 2009)

Ach Leute ist doch wieder gut. Das Rad sieht doch wirklich nicht übel aus und außerdem gestalltet ja jeder sein Rad wie er will. Zum Thema Kritik: --> Wenn man prktische Vorschläge hat sollte man sie ruhig anbringen.Gefällt etwas aus optischen Gesichtspunkten nicht, dann reicht es doch völlig aus wenn man sich seinen Teil denkt. So und nun ich schluss mit dem Thema. 

Ich wünsche mir für uns alle FRÜHLING & WARME SONNIGE TAG.

MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. März 2009)

bei www.götz-pulverbeschichtung habe ich mir vor Jahren mal meinen Nickname in der "Storckschriftart" machen lassen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. März 2009)

Willard schrieb:


> Schon seit letzten November im heimischen Stall:



Also mir gefällts
Nimm das Rad mal vom Ständer, dann ist die Front auch nicht so tief
Welches Modelljahr ist denn Dein Rotwild?


----------



## Willard (23. März 2009)

Der Rahmen ist Modelljahr 2004. 

Ich konnte das Teil letztes Jahr im völlig ungebrauchten/unaufgebauten Zustand erwerben.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. März 2009)

Ich find es auch gut, den ich hab ja auch eins! 
Zwar das BJ. 05 mit Fox Dämpfer, aber der Rahmen müsste ident?
Bei meinen war ja auch die erste Fox 36 drin, die damals noch 150mm Federweg hatte. Also passt das mit der DT schon. Aber eventuell könnte man einen Luftdämpfer verbauen. 
Was ist da für ein Vorbau? Hope?   
Welche Federwegseinstellung fährst du?


----------



## Chrashem (23. März 2009)

Servus, ich hab mal eine Frage.
Mein Hirsch ist ja bestückt mit einer 09er 888 Marzocchi Bomber RCV. Wenn ich die Druckstufe voll schließe oder voll öffne, dann merke ich keinen Unterschied wenn ich die Gabel im Stand einfeder.
Leider kann ich es wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage nicht im Gelände testen.
Allerdings habe ich dabei schon ein ungutes Bauchgefühl.
Normalerweise muss sich doch die Druckstufe am Anfang des Federwegs mit dem Einfederverhalten ändern oder?

Bin etwas verunsichert.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. März 2009)

Hier mal ein Veteran: Mein RFR 03 Prototype. Für manche ein "alter" Schinken, aber ich liebe es ....

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/311732


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

ich bin mal so frei


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. März 2009)

Bin ich zu blöd für ...


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

in deinem fotoalbum unter dem bild ist ein weißer link:

bb.codes ein/ausblenden.

da einfach draufklicken, dann kommen drei links, die du einfach noch hier einfügen musst.

eigentlich ganz einfach


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> in deinem fotoalbum unter dem bild ist ein weißer link:
> 
> bb.codes ein/ausblenden.
> 
> ...



Ist ja fast so einfach wie fahrradfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assmann2k (24. März 2009)

mein neues Rotwild =)


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. März 2009)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> mein neues Rotwild =)



Sieht irgendwie nach Neugraben aus?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2009)

Schön hässlich diese REDs.


----------



## waldhase (24. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schön hässlich diese REDs.




Spielst du hier eigentlich den badboy, oder kannst Du einfach nicht verstehen, dass nicht alle Deinen "Geschmack" haben (ist vielleicht auch besser so).
Wem willst Du damit imponieren?


----------



## Willard (24. März 2009)

Naja, der Herr lupus_bhg kommentiert auch schon mal im Fotoalbum mit "alles Bauern hier"....... 

Mit so einer Elite kann man sich natürlich nicht messen.


----------



## uphillking (24. März 2009)

Ich finde das Bike Hammermäßig! Das Olivgrün (oder isses Braun?) mit der weissen MZ. Einfach Klasse, schlicht und stylish!
Gefällt mir (fast) so gut wie mein Liteville 

Super Farbe eigentlich. Gibts diese so zu kaufen oder ist das umlackiert?


----------



## Assmann2k (24. März 2009)

danke für die netten kommentare  
die location auf dem bild oben ist der fischbeker segelflughafen, also ist neugraben goldrichtig
der rahmen ist orginal und nicht umlackiert

hier nochmal ein foto


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. März 2009)

Nen Luftdämpfer am Freerider finde ich merkwürdig, aber zum Durchschlagen wirst Du ihn in der Location wohl auch nicht so schnell kriegen. Müsstest sonst mal Blankenese Himmelsleiter Speed rocken!!!


----------



## Assmann2k (24. März 2009)

der roco air reicht völlig aus für die gegend und meine fahrkünste^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (24. März 2009)

Warum dann das RED, Bikepark?


----------



## Assmann2k (24. März 2009)

weil die felts die ich vorher hatte nicht meiner gangart standhielten und ich ein gutes angebot hatte =) 
außerdem ist es einfach ein tolles rad und mit den zwei kettenblättern kommt man auch die berge in der heide gut hoch.
bikepark erfahrung habe ich noch nicht, mal sehn was die saison bringt


----------



## Willard (24. März 2009)

Assmann2k schrieb:


> weil die felts die ich vorher hatte ........



Aha, daher die Sattelstütze. 

Schönes Bike!

Wenn's mein RFR mal nicht mehr macht, wäre das RED meine Wahl.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Spielst du hier eigentlich den badboy, oder kannst Du einfach nicht verstehen, dass nicht alle Deinen "Geschmack" haben (ist vielleicht auch besser so).



Die REDs sehen durch diese langweilige Farbe absolut nicht mehr nach Rotwild aus. In einer anderen Farbe würde es vielleicht noch gehen, aber nicht so.
Ist natürlich fatal, dass ich hier nicht den Einheitsbrei hinterherquatsche wie's wohl unter Anhängern bestimmter Marken üblich ist.



Willard schrieb:


> Naja, der Herr lupus_bhg kommentiert auch schon mal im Fotoalbum mit "alles Bauern hier".......
> 
> Mit so einer Elite kann man sich natürlich nicht messen.



Nicht umsonst - es haben nunmal genug Bauern geschrieben, um das mit Fug und Recht sagen zu dürfen.
Es sind einfach diese absolut vorhersehbaren, abgedroschenen und unlustigen Kommentare, die immer bei teuren Autos kommen, "Ey, mein Auto", "Alter, mein Zweitwagen" oder "Hab' ich dir erlaubt meinen Wagen zu photographieren" etc. pp, s. hier.

Für mich hat ein Rotwild so auszusehen



Sicher, über den Aufbau kann man sich streiten, aber die Farbe gehört einfach so oder ähnlich.
Achso, mein altes übrigens...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. März 2009)

Da muss ich lupus_bhg recht geben. Die Red's schauen meiner Meinung echt zum :kotz: aus! Das hab ich aber Rotwild selbst bzw. auch den Danny den Österreichischen Betreuer von Rotwild geschrieben. Sie meinten nur es wird die klassischen Farben bei den Red's nicht geben und die Farben sind voll im Trend. Für mich sind die Gaga brauen keine Rotwild's! 
Damals wie das erste DH Bike (4-Gelenker) nur für die Teamfahrer raus gekommen ist dachte ich nur "Sau Geil" das will ich ich auch haben. Dann kommen sie endlich in Serie und " Braun" 
Ein Rotwild ist nur ein Rotwild in den klassischen Farben! 

@Willard, ich warte noch auf eine Antwort. Danke!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Veteran: Mein RFR 03 Prototype. Für manche ein "alter" Schinken, aber ich liebe es ....
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/311732



Hi Ferkelmann,

was issn das für ein geiles Teil?




Erzähl mal mehr.
Was für ein BJ? Wieso Prototyp? Wie kommst Du zu dem Bike??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2009)

Da haben wir's - kann man sowas mit 'nem RED vergleichen? Nein. Die Farbe macht's. Das ist, als würde Cannondale die Schweißnähte nicht mehr verschleifen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ein Rotwild ist nur ein Rotwild in den klassischen Farben!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Also ich finde auch das R.E.D. Design voll abgefahren.
> ...


----------



## Willard (24. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> @Willard, ich warte noch auf eine Antwort. Danke!



5th Element:
Low und Hi Druckstufe ganz raus
Feder (350 lbs) ca. 2-3 Umdrehungen vorgespannt
SAG 30%
Kammer voll auf, 50 PSI


----------



## Willard (24. März 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst - es haben nunmal genug Bauern geschrieben, um das mit Fug und Recht sagen zu dürfen.
> Es sind einfach diese absolut vorhersehbaren, abgedroschenen und unlustigen Kommentare, die immer bei teuren Autos kommen, "Ey, mein Auto", "Alter, mein Zweitwagen" oder "Hab' ich dir erlaubt meinen Wagen zu photographieren" etc. pp, s..



Ja, ne, ist klar. Deshalb bestimmst du auch, was lustig, abgedroschen oder sonst was ist. Und natürlich auch, wer ein "Bauer" ist.
Diese Rechte stehen selbstverständlich Leuten von Welt zu, das ist einsehbar.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. März 2009)

Danke! Aber das meinte ich nicht, sondern der Schlitten ist auf welcher Position(Federweg-Einstellung)? Kann man durch den Neopren Schutz nicht erkennen.


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

hey leute, lasst uns doch bei rotwild bleiben und nicht bei irgendwelchen bugatti-fotos.

jedem, was ihm gefällt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hey leute, lasst uns doch bei rotwild bleiben und nicht bei irgendwelchen bugatti-fotos.
> 
> jedem, was ihm gefällt



Meinst Du mich?


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

@alex
nein ich mein ihn hier:



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Es sind einfach diese absolut vorhersehbaren, abgedroschenen und unlustigen Kommentare, die immer bei teuren Autos kommen, "Ey, mein Auto", "Alter, mein Zweitwagen" oder "Hab' ich dir erlaubt meinen Wagen zu photographieren" etc. pp, s. hier.



wobei "deiner" ja neben dem topeak-ergon-rotwild-lager steht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2009)

Unglaublich, die Dinger stehen ja überall rum.
HAst recht wäre schön noch mehr Bilder vom Rotwild in freier Wildbahn zu sehen.
Hoffendlich wird's bald wärmer. Bei uns hat's heute wieder geschneit


----------



## Willard (24. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Danke! Aber das meinte ich nicht, sondern der Schlitten ist auf welcher Position(Federweg-Einstellung)? Kann man durch den Neopren Schutz nicht erkennen.



Hinten 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (24. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein Rotwild ist nur ein Rotwild in den klassischen Farben!
> ...


----------



## Chrashem (24. März 2009)

Also ich find mein RED einfach schön. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Ich meine es ist eine Pulverbeschichtung die auf meinem RED 2 drauf ist.


----------



## Fahrnix (24. März 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Also ich find mein RED einfach schön. Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
> Ich meine es ist eine Pulverbeschichtung die auf meinem RED 2 drauf ist.



Pulverbeschichtung macht in meinen Augen Sinn. 

Und auch vom mir:  Schickes Bike 

Als ich noch das RCC 1.3 hatte war bei jeder Wäsche klar was besser zu reinigen ist. Hab an meinem Specialized eine Pulverbeschichtung und da fällt beim abwaschen nach dem fahren der Dreck fast von alleine ab. Wasserschlauch drauf und fertig. Das lackierte glänzt schön wenn es sauber ist, aber war sauschwer zu reinigen - im Verhältnis. Ein Nanolack ab Werk wäre die Lösung !


----------



## Chrashem (24. März 2009)

Wäre nicht folieren lassen auch eine Möglichkeit? Ich hab das bei mir an meiner Front von meinem Wagen machen lassen. 
Also der Steinschlagsschutz ist super und schnell sauber ist sie auch. Sehen tut man auch ncihts davon. 
Deswegen wollte ich jetzt an meinem RED und an meiner Gabel die Stellen wo die Züge herlaufen und scheuern können mit durchsichtiger Folie folieren lassen.


----------



## Fahrnix (24. März 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Wäre nicht folieren lassen auch eine Möglichkeit? Ich hab das bei mir an meiner Front von meinem Wagen machen lassen.
> Also der Steinschlagsschutz ist super und schnell sauber ist sie auch. Sehen tut man auch ncihts davon.
> Deswegen wollte ich jetzt an meinem RED und an meiner Gabel die Stellen wo die Züge herlaufen und scheuern können mit durchsichtiger Folie folieren lassen.



Da wo es scheuern kann hab ich auch Folien drauf. Die sehen übrigens nach ner Zeit wie gefleddert aus.

So ein Aufkleber lässt sich jedoch, egal welche Oberfläche, an den Kontaktstellen nicht vermeiden.

Läßt Du das machen?


----------



## Chrashem (25. März 2009)

Wenn würde ich das bei dem Betrieb machen lassen, wo ich auch mein Auto hingegeben habe. Der foliert auch die ganzen Taxis. 
Vorteil bei so ner Folie, wenn man die abzieht hängt der Lack nicht drann.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. März 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Wenn würde ich das bei dem Betrieb machen lassen, wo ich auch mein Auto hingegeben habe. Der foliert auch die ganzen Taxis.
> Vorteil bei so ner Folie, wenn man die abzieht hängt der Lack nicht drann.



Ich nehme dafür die Bikeprotectfolien von 3M, am besten die dicken mit 0,36mm, da geht kein scheuern oder Steinschlag durch!! 
Habe ich am Banshee und hält und hält und ....


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Ferkelmann,
> 
> was issn das für ein geiles Teil?
> 
> ...



Ist der Prototype vom RFR 03 oder 04, gehe davon aus, dass er aus 2001/2002 stammt. Welcher genau kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, Rotwild kurioserweise auch nicht. Die rätselten sogar, ob es der zum 01er gewesen sein könnte, obwohl er in Sachen Rahmengeometrie die meiste Ähnlichkeit zum 04er hat. Als anständiger Prototyp hat er natürlich auch keine Modellbezeichnung am Rahmen oder Seriennummer 
Was ist sonst noch zu sagen? Eingelenker wie die Serienmodelle, 200mm Federweg vorn und hinten, außenverlegte Schaltzüge (vs. den Serienmodellen ab 04) und top verarbeitet (abgesehen vom bekannten Lackproblem der Serienmodelle). Angenehm agiles Gefährt für Freeridetouren und local Downhills, Gewicht knappe 18kg.
Habe den Rahmen aus zweiter Hand und wurde ursprünglich von einem "wohl zufriedenen" Testfahrer erworben und irgendwann weiterverkauft.

Mein Kummer: Habs irgendwie geschafft, die Schwinge leicht krumm zu kriegen, so dass ich mit den aktuellen Felgen (bauen recht breit) max. 2,15er Schlappen drauf kriege. Sonst scheuert der Reifen an der einen Seite leicht. Das war leider Rotwild keine Hilfe wert ....


----------



## Fahrnix (25. März 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür die Bikeprotectfolien von 3M, am besten die dicken mit 0,36mm, da geht kein scheuern oder Steinschlag durch!!
> Habe ich am Banshee und hält und hält und ....



3M - genau die hab ich auch. Mir wars entfallen. Aber in der mittleren Qualität. Fand, dass die dicke für Rennrad und CC zu sehr aufträgt. Für DH sicher richtig.

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiva29 (26. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

überleg mir schon ne weile ob ich meine 07'er marta (180/180), vom alten bike, an mein R.C1 schrauben soll, bin mit der B24 Bremse manchmal nicht so ganz zufrieden. ich finde man muss bei ihr schon ganz schön zu packen bis sie ordentlich greift, dafür ist sie ganz gut dosierbar. hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit der B24 bei längeren singletrail downhills ? mich würd interessieren ob sie, wenn sie heiss wird, noch mehr kraft erfordert. dann wirds mir nämlich zu kräftig mit der bremserei. konnte bis jetzt auch nur bei mir um die ecke fahren, und da gehts so ca max. 400m runter. die marta hat die abfahrten auch in den alpen, immer gut weggesteckt, ist halt ein bissle so ne auf/zu bremse im vergleich zur B24.
Greez


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2009)

Habe die gleiche Bremse an meinem R.C1 140. Finde auch, dass die nicht allzu "bissig" ist. Die K24 am RC 1.3 spricht deutlich schneller an.
HAbe aber mittlerweile schon einige längere Downhills hinter mir. Keine Fading Probleme, o.ä. (ist ja auch noch recht kalt draussen ).
Mittlerweile finde ich es sogar recht angenehm, das die Bremse nicht gleich so brutal zubeisst. Da haut es Dich nicht gleich aus der Bahn, wenn Du bei der Holperei ein wenig zuviel an der Bremse ziehst.

Kraftaufwand ist allerdings hoch. Ob längere Hebel helfen?


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2009)

Ich denke gerade darüber nach, anstatt eines R.R2 FS/R.R1 FS, mir als Nachfolger für mein RCC 09, ein R.GT1 zu kaufen. Bei einer Probefahrt hat mich dessen, trotz eines Federweges von 140/125 mm, sportlich straffes Fahrwerk überzeugt. 

Jedoch habe ich erst kürzlich festgestellt, dass Rotwild für den Jahrgang 2009, erhebliche Änderungen am Rahmen vorgenommen hat. Da man sich mit den Produktfotos auf der Rotwild Homepage nur schlecht ein echtes Bild vom Bike machen kann, wäre ich sehr an alternative Aufnahmen interessiert.

Wenn hier schon jemand so ein Bike sein Eigen nennt, wäre ich für ein paar gepostete Bilder sehr dankbar. Da es noch einige interessante Angebote zu dem 2008er R.GT1 gibt, würden mir diese bei Entscheidungsfindung sehr helfen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## domy020571 (28. März 2009)

So, hier ist auch ein Rotwild Ritter, der allerdings ein Problem hat :

Seit Wochen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Hinterradgepäckträger für mein Rotwild .

Alles was ich bisher gefunden habe ist :

*Tubus Schnellspanneradapter zur Befestigung von Tubus Hinterradträgern
*
Wenn Ihr Rad nicht mit Gepäckträgerösen versehen ist, müssen Sie nicht auf die Befestigung eines tubus Trägers verzichten. Dieser tubus Schnellspanneradapter machts möglich.

Für die Tubus Hinterradträger Cargo, Logo, Fly, Locc, Cosmo und Vega geeignet.

Im Lieferumfang enthalten: Satz Adapterbleche mit Schnellspannachse und Befestigungsmaterial für den Anbau des HR-Trägers an Rahmen ohne Montageaugen. 


*Hersteller:*tubus*Modell:*tubus Schnellspanneradapter zur Befestigung von Tubus Hinterradträgern - Art.Nr. M1500 *Kompatibel:*tubus Cargo
tubus Vega
tubus Logo
tubus Locc
tubus Cosmo
tubus Fly
Wenn ich mir aber meinen Rahmen an der Stelle anschaue, wo das Hinterrad reinkommt, zweifel ich .
Hat jemand mit diesem System und dem Rotwild in Kombi Erfahrung oder kann mir ein anderes System empfehlen ???

MfG

Domy020571


----------



## hhninja81 (28. März 2009)

domy020571 schrieb:


> So, hier ist auch ein Rotwild Ritter, der allerdings ein Problem hat :
> 
> Seit Wochen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Hinterradgepäckträger für mein Rotwild .
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig, Du willst einen Gepäckträger an einem Rotwild RR2 HT montieren?


----------



## domy020571 (28. März 2009)

Hallo !

Ja, genau das will ich .
Er soll da nicht immer dran sein, aber ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben, mit dem Rad auch was zu transportieren .
Und ein Sattelstützengepäckträger trägt weniger als ich auch in einem Rucksack tragen kann .

MfG

Domy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (28. März 2009)

Ist der Rahm dafür auch wirklich geeignet?


----------



## domy020571 (28. März 2009)

Wie meinst Du das ?
Ob der Rahmen stabil genug ist ?
Sonst, ob es paßt, das frage ich ja hier nach .


----------



## Fahrnix (28. März 2009)

domy020571 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ja, genau das will ich .
> Er soll da nicht immer dran sein, aber ich möchte die Möglichkeit haben, mit dem Rad auch was zu transportieren .
> ...



Ich würd dem Braten nicht trauen. Gerade die Klemmkräfte und scherbelastungen lassen Deinen Rahmen an den Befestigungspunkten  abknicken.

Wer ein RR2 hat kann sich auch für 500 Ucken ein Cityrad mit Gepäckträger leisten. Den Platz solltest Du haben.

Ich glaub es immer noch nicht.............. nen Gepäckträger ....


----------



## hhninja81 (28. März 2009)

Was willst Du denn alles Transportieren und wie soll der Gepäckträger oben angeschraubt werden, etwa mit den Schellen? Ich würde mal bei Rotwild nachfragen ob das Funktioniert und mit wieviel NM diese montiert werden dürften. Ich bezweifle, dass der Rahm dafür gebaut ist. Absolutes NO GO!


----------



## domy020571 (28. März 2009)

Hallo !

Ich kann die Fassungslosigkeit verstehen .
Es soll nur einfach möglich sein .
Ich will nicht immer mit Gepäckträger fahren .


----------



## Orakel (29. März 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> I
> 
> Jedoch habe ich erst kürzlich festgestellt, dass Rotwild für den Jahrgang 2009, erhebliche Änderungen am Rahmen vorgenommen hat.
> 
> ...


Servus, was meinst du mit "Erheblich", soweit ich das sehe ist das Unterrohr im Durchmesser kleiner geworden und es ist im Bereich zur Anbindung /Steuerrohr, etwas gebogen, gegenüber 2008.


----------



## at021971 (29. März 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ....was meinst du mit "Erheblich", soweit ich das sehe ist das Unterrohr im Durchmesser kleiner geworden und es ist im Bereich zur Anbindung /Steuerrohr, etwas gebogen, gegenüber 2008.


 
Ich hatte auf der Eurobike 2008 eine längere Diskussion mit einem Herrn von ADP über das R.R2 FS, R.R1 FS und das R.GT1. Damals hat der ADP Mitarbeiter über das 2009er R.GT1 gesagt, dass man es aus dem All-Mountain Bereich zurückgenommen hat. Mir sind aber damals die Veränderung am Rahmen gar nicht so aufgefallen, weswegen ich die Aussage des Herrn auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen konnte. Erst jetzt habe ich, da ich das R.GT1 nach Probefahrt (MJ2008) als Alternative zum R.Rx FS sehe, festgestellt, dass die Rohrdurchmesser mehr in Richtung R.R1 FS gehen. 

Der Herr sagte auch, dass für den All-Mountain Bereich jetzt das R.C1 vorgesehen wäre. Er hat dann das R.GT1 mit den Grand Tourismos im Automobilbau verglichen. Sozusagen eine Sportgerät, das auch in gewissem Rahmen alltagstauglich ist. 

Und die Änderungen sind schon umfangreicher. Ins Auge fällt erst einmal nur das dünnere Unterrohr. Aber im Gegenzug wurde aber auch das Sitzrohr und der Sitzrohrwinkel auf die Maße des R.Rx vergrößert. Auch wurde das Steuerrohr verlängert und die Tretlagerhöhe reduziert. Zuletzt ist der Rahmen auch insgesamt größer bzw. höher geworden. Darüber hinaus wurden Komponenten wie Bremsen und Reifen eine Nummer kleiner dimensioniert.

Berücksichtigt man all das, dann machen die Aussagen von ADP durchaus Sinn. Mir scheint, dass R.GT1 ist jetzt mehr denn je, ein R.R1 FS mit mehr Federweg vorne.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (29. März 2009)

Die Geometrie hat sich leicht geändert von 08 zu 09, im Vergleich Bsp. Gr.M wäre, das Oberrohrlänge ist beides mal die gleiche mit 575mm, Steuerrohrwinkel auch gleich 69°, Sitzwinkel ist beim 08er 73°/09er 73,5°, die Steuerrohrlänge 09=140mm/08=130mm, Radstand ist beides mal Iden.=1095mm, Tretlagerhöhe,08=325/09=320mm, die Rahmengr.08=530/09=555mm, die Hinterbaulänge ist bei beiden wieder gleich mit 435mm, das 09er Modell, so sehe ich es, ist mehr auf Touren ausgelegt.
Trotzdem ein klasse Bike, das sehr gut Funktioniert.


----------



## nauker (30. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rotwild-Katalog Modelljahr 2005 (meinetwegen auch als PDF). Ich habe dazu gestern eine Anfrage an Rotwild gestellt und auch prompt Antwort erhalten. Leider gibt´s im Hause keine Kataloge (weder digital noch Hardcopy) aus diesem Jahr.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand von Euch weiterhelfen?

dank Euch und gruss!


----------



## Willard (30. März 2009)

Im www siehts diesbezüglich aktuell nicht so flott aus.

Manchmal gibts Kataloge in der elektronischen Bucht, kosten dort meist auch nicht wirklich viel. Und schöner als ein PDF.
Also vielleicht dort mal schauen (aber auch da aktuell nichts....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (30. März 2009)

Dank Dir, habe beide Möglichkeiten im Vorfeld schon geprüft, habe jetzt auch schon eine SuFu bei der Bucht laufen...
Vielleicht kennt noch jemand ein paar weitere Anregungen?


----------



## waldhase (30. März 2009)

nauker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rotwild-Katalog Modelljahr 2005 (meinetwegen auch als PDF). Ich habe dazu gestern eine Anfrage an Rotwild gestellt und auch prompt Antwort erhalten. Leider gibt´s im Hause keine Kataloge (weder digital noch Hardcopy) aus diesem Jahr.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand von Euch weiterhelfen?
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was du darin genau suchst, daher hier eine Möglichkeit nach Modellen und Preisen zu suchen:

http://bikedaten.de/bikes/rotwild/2005/rcc_0.1/komplettbike/

Außerdem bin ich Freitag bei meinem Händler, meistens heben die Kataloge auf, kann ja mal Fragen.


----------



## nauker (31. März 2009)

Ich hätte den Katalog gern aus Nostalgie-Gründen, da ich selber ein 2005 er Modell fahre und wissen wollte, welche Modelle in diesem Jahr noch von Rotwild angeboten wurden. Wenn Du bei Deinem Händler erfolgreich bist, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen.


----------



## waldhase (31. März 2009)

nauker schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Katalog gern aus Nostalgie-Gründen, da ich selber ein 2005 er Modell fahre und wissen wollte, welche Modelle in diesem Jahr noch von Rotwild angeboten wurden. Wenn Du bei Deinem Händler erfolgreich bist, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen.



Leider Fehlanzeige beim Händler.
Aber in den Manuals sind auch alle Bikes aufgeführt:


http://www.rotwild.de/fileadmin/downloads/user_manual_2005.pdf


----------



## exmessenger (1. April 2009)

nauker schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Katalog gern aus Nostalgie-Gründen, da ich selber ein 2005 er Modell fahre und wissen wollte, welche Modelle in diesem Jahr noch von Rotwild angeboten wurden. Wenn Du bei Deinem Händler erfolgreich bist, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen.



...so richtig glauben kann ich das übrigens nicht, dass der katalg weder digital, noch in der print-version bei rotwild vorliegt. immerhin reden wir hier lediglich über einen zurückliegenden zeitraum von knap 4 jahren... egal.

wenn es dir wirklich ernst ist, versuch doch über rotwild den namen/die kontaktdaten von dem/der grafiker/in zu erfahren, der/die den damaligen rotwild-katalog gestaltet hat. erfahrungsgemäss bewahren kreative alles, aber auch wirklich alles auf, was jemals von ihnen gestaltet wurde. mindestens als datei...

viel glück!


----------



## tasman (1. April 2009)

Hallo Nauker,

über den gesuchten Katalog verfüge ich, möchte den aber natürlich auch nicht abgeben. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Rotwild den 2005er  Katalog schon als PDF anbot. Meine "Sammlung" beginnt erst 2006. Es gab jedoch PDF-Dokus zu den einzelnen Bikes, diese beinhalten Bilder und Geometriedaten. Zu den CC-Bikes habe ich wohl einige dieser Blätter.

Wenn Du mir eine PN mit Deiner Adresse sendest könnte ich vielleicht helfen. Kann sein das es ein Paar Tage dauert, bin unterwegs.


Gruß

Tasman


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2009)

Heute war ja mal perfektes Rotwild-Wetter.

Bildstöcke und Wegekreuze gibt es zu Hauf:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317389]
	
[/URL]
Pause an der Büschkapelle bei Gerolstein: 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317387]
	
[/URL] 
Hier wird ein neuer Trail gebaut:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317388]
	
[/URL]


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. April 2009)

nauker schrieb:


> Dank Dir, habe beide Möglichkeiten im Vorfeld schon geprüft, habe jetzt auch schon eine SuFu bei der Bucht laufen...
> Vielleicht kennt noch jemand ein paar weitere Anregungen?



Hi NAuker,

glaube ich habe noch ein Exemplar. Schick mir mal Deine Adresse an die PM, dann schicke ich Dir 'ne Kopie. Das Original, scheint ja schon Seltenheitswert zu haben.....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute war ja mal perfektes Rotwild-Wetter.
> 
> [URL="




NA zum perfekten Wetter gehört aber auch die kurze Hose.
Noch so kalt bei Euch oder nur flache Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (7. April 2009)

@jmr-biking
wie groß bist du bzw. welche Rahmengröße hat dein Bike???


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. April 2009)

@Tasman,

was issn hier los?!
3 Rotwild kann das sein, oder habe ich mich verzählt?


----------



## tasman (8. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @Tasman,
> 
> was issn hier los?!
> 3 Rotwild kann das sein, oder habe ich mich verzählt?



Keine Sorge ! Das RR2FS ist der Nachfolger des RCC1.2.
Bleiben also zwei. Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung.

Gruß

Tasman


----------



## Fahrnix (8. April 2009)

tasman schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ! Das RR2FS ist der Nachfolger des RCC1.2.
> Bleiben also zwei. Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Und wie ist dein subjektiver Fahrunterschied zwischen den beiden?


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> wie groß bist du bzw. welche Rahmengröße hat dein Bike???



@ullertom: Ich bin knapp 190 cm groß und das Bike hat eine Rahmengröße L. Passt perfekt! 

@ alexRCC03: Das Wetter war schon wärmer als sonst, aber in der Eifel ist es halt immer ein paar Grad kälter als im restlichen Deutschland. Aber nur einen Tag später konnte ich auch mit kurzer Hose fahren. 
Ach ja. Flach gibt`s in der Eifel nicht.  Das waren ca. 50 km mit 900 hm. Ne Tour von meiner Homepage durch das Gerolsteiner Land.


----------



## Fahrnix (8. April 2009)

@ jmr-biking

Hab gerade Deine Home-page gesichtet:

Neutral, doch persönlich, dezent, informativ, keine Angeberei oder Schnickschnack -> würd ich kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> @ jmr-biking
> 
> Hab gerade Deine Home-page gesichtet:
> 
> Neutral, doch persönlich, dezent, informativ, keine Angeberei oder Schnickschnack -> würd ich kaufen



Meine Homepage ist mein drittes Hobby neben dem Mountainbiking und GPS-Navigation. Es sind längst nicht alle Touren von mir. Verrate ja nicht die besten Trails. 
Hab lange nichts mehr an ihr gemacht, aber bald gehts wieder weiter. Urlaub in Tramin steht an und neue Touren mit neuen Fotos sind auch in der Mache.

Aber zu kaufen gibt es sie nicht.


----------



## tasman (8. April 2009)

@ Fahrnix

das RR2FS ist wesentlich steifer. Der Flex den man bei dem Alurahmen noch deutlich wahrnehmen konnte ist erheblich reduziert.
Ich bin zumindest sehr zufrieden.

Gruß an die Rotwild-Gemeinde (und natürlich an alle anderen auch)

Tasman


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meine Homepage ist mein drittes Hobby neben dem Mountainbiking und GPS-Navigation. Es sind längst nicht alle Touren von mir. Verrate ja nicht die besten Trails.
> Hab lange nichts mehr an ihr gemacht, aber bald gehts wieder weiter. Urlaub in Tramin steht an und neue Touren mit neuen Fotos sind auch in der Mache.
> 
> Aber zu kaufen gibt es sie nicht.



HAbe auch gerade mal reingeschaut.
www.jmr-biking.de

Das nenn ich 'nen klasse Internet Auftritt
Da könnte sich sogar so mancher Hersteller mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen.
Hoffe Du zeigst bei Deinem Update paar Bilder vom Rotwild GT im Einsatz


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> .
> Hoffe Du zeigst bei Deinem Update paar Bilder vom Rotwild GT im Einsatz



Wann sehen wir denn mal Bilder vom R.C1 Cross im Einsatz?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. April 2009)

Das C1 wird mit Sicherheit am WE wieder im Einsatz sein
Bilder mal schaun...
Habe hier aber gerade was interessantes für unsere RED Freunde entdeckt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391101

Das wäre doch mal was, 'nen gescheites vid mit Schley, im Thread......daumen:


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2009)

Bilder im "Einsatz" sind immer etwas schwer zu bekommen :/ einer kann dann ja immer nicht mitbiken


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Bilder im "Einsatz" sind immer etwas schwer zu bekommen :/ einer kann dann ja immer nicht mitbiken



Oder einer fährt ein Stück vor...! Wo eine Wille, da ein Gebüsch!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. April 2009)

Stimmt, oder es gibt statische Bilder von Bikes die im Gras liegen
Aber immer noch besser als gar keine.


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2009)

da bekomm ich immer ärger, weil ich mein bike auf die schaltung schmeisse


----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Stimmt, oder es gibt statische Bilder von Bikes die im Gras liegen
> Aber immer noch besser als gar keine.


Bei Bildern von Bikes die im Gras liegen, muss man immer höllisch aufpassen, dass sie richtig liegen, sonst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (8. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da bekomm ich immer ärger, weil ich mein bike auf die schaltung schmeisse



Zwei "Doofe" ein Gedanke..! Nur Du warst schneller


----------



## Fahrnix (8. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da bekomm ich immer ärger, weil ich mein bike auf die schaltung schmeisse



Wie gesagt: falsche Seite gibt immer ein  und wir haben das gleiche Revier 

also Habacht


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2009)

jo, kannst gerne freitag mitkommen.

12.00 am dachsbergparkplatz 

ein bierchen kriegen wir auch bestimmt irgendwo her...

@waldhase:


----------



## hhninja81 (8. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da bekomm ich immer ärger, weil ich mein bike auf die schaltung schmeisse



Du bist aber auch nachtragend...ein kleines Sensibelchen


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2009)

guck dir mal die ganzen kommentare im fotoalbum dazu an 

ansonsten...jaaa ich hab n langzeitgedächtnis


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. April 2009)

Hier mal ein gescheits Rotwild im Einsatz pic  
Geht doch....
HAbe ich allerdings aus den Rotwild news





HHNinja, das könntest Du mit Deinem Topeak R.R2 sein


----------



## Fahrnix (8. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> jo, kannst gerne freitag mitkommen.
> 
> 12.00 am dachsbergparkplatz
> 
> ...



Bin meistens früher morgens unterwegs - Familie mit kleinen Kindern -  aber werd mal um 12:00 h vorbeischauen wenn es sich einrichten lässt.

Freitag gibt es Fisch zu Tisch .... und Bayern liegt gerade echt fies mit 4:0 zurück.


----------



## Fahrnix (8. April 2009)

tasman schrieb:


> @ Fahrnix
> 
> das RR2FS ist wesentlich steifer. Der Flex den man bei dem Alurahmen noch deutlich wahrnehmen konnte ist erheblich reduziert.
> Ich bin zumindest sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. RCC 1.3 zu RR2 HT.

Letzte Woche hab ich mit nem Alu Epic aus 2006 getauscht. Das hat am Lenkkopf sowas von geschlackert, dass man Angst bekommen hat. Wurd auch immer bei den Tests bemängelt. Früher hat man ja gesagt: " was wackelt hält".

Gruß aus Olfen


----------



## jmr-biking (9. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAbe auch gerade mal reingeschaut.
> www.jmr-biking.de
> 
> Das nenn ich 'nen klasse Internet Auftritt
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Lob zur Homepage. Es gibt wirklich noch nicht viele Bilder von meinem Rotwild, da ich den Winter über mit meinem Cube Winterbike gefahren bin. 
Aber nächste Woche gehts los mit Bike-Urlaub in Tramin und danach Training für die Alpenüberquerung. Da werden bestimmt noch viele Bilder gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. April 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kool Stop Bremsbelägen auf er B24?
Wenn JA, welche?


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2009)

inwiefern unterscheidet sich denn die B24 von der normalen K24?


----------



## jmr-biking (10. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Meine Freundin hat an ihrem Cube AMS 125 eine weiße K24 mit Carbon-Hebeln. 
Meine Formula B24 ist schwarz und hat keine Carbon-Hebel, aber ansonsten kann ich keine bautechnichen Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## kiefaber (10. April 2009)




----------



## waldhase (10. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Meine Freundin hat an ihrem Cube AMS 125 eine weiße K24 mit Carbon-Hebeln.
> Meine Formula B24 ist schwarz und hat keine Carbon-Hebel, aber ansonsten kann ich keine bautechnichen Unterschiede feststellen.



Ich denke auch der Unterschied liegt in der Farbe und beim R.C1 2009 sind andere Bremshebel verbaut.
So und nun zurück zu meiner Frage....!
Kool Stop in B oder K24?
Erfahrungen?
Welche?
Danke!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

also ich fahre die Kool Stop auch in der "K" 24 sind einiges giftiger als die originalen, allerdings leidet darunter natürlich auch die Dosierbarkeit, aber ich mag lieber eine giftige Bremse mit mehr Reserven, als andersrum.

Kann die also nur empfehlen.

Dagegen kann ich von den "Swiss Stop" nur abraten, hatte ich in den Alpen schon mal Fading mit, was den "Kool Stop ziemlich fremd ist.

Ach ja, soweit ich weiß liegt der Unterschied bei der "K" in der Regulierung des Bremspunktes (ein kleiner Verstellhebel direkt am Griff.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (10. April 2009)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ach ja, soweit ich weiß liegt der Unterschied bei der "K" in der Regulierung des Bremspunktes (ein kleiner Verstellhebel direkt am Griff.
> Gruß Dirk



Diese kleine Verstellschraube hat die B24, zumindest in meinem Rad, mein Freund hat im Cube AMS125 (2008) die K24 ohne Verstellschraube im Griff.

Vielen Dank für die Info zu Kool Stop Belägen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Freitag gibt es Fisch zu Tisch .... und Bayern liegt gerade echt fies mit 4:0 zurück.



Schaut mal hier:
http://freecaster.tv/live/1000006/1007049/uci-world-cup-09-pietermaritzburg-xco

Kalentieva ist beim 1. Weltcup in Südafrika auf Ihrem Rotwild 2te geworden und Kurschat bei den Männern ungaublicher 5ter. 

Glaube beide auf 'nem R.R2. 
Fährt Kurschat eigendlich immer noch als einziger mit 'nem FS??
Wen interessieren da noch die Bayern


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2009)

Ja, super Ergebnisse für die Beiden. Ich habe mir die beiden Rennen live bei freecaster.tv angeschaut. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## sascha2 (12. April 2009)

Hui,

der Frühjahrputz ist erledigt.

Derweil kam mir der Gedanke meinen XT-Umwerfer gegen einen E-Typ Umwerfer zu tauschen.

Geht das? Muss das Innenlager ebenfalls getauscht werden?
Liegt das am Rahmen oder am Lager?

gruß,
Sascha


----------



## waldhase (12. April 2009)

sascha2 schrieb:


> Hui,
> 
> der Frühjahrputz ist erledigt.
> 
> ...



So weit ich weiß sind ohne E-Typ, Distanzringe zwischen Rahmen und Lager, die bei einer E-Typ Befestigung weggelassen, bzw. durch Dünnere ersetzt werden.


----------



## Orakel (12. April 2009)

hä, warum möchtest du ohne Not auf einen Etyp umrüsten?
Deine Zuganschläge stimmen ja gar nicht dafür.


----------



## acid-driver (12. April 2009)

E-type geht.

du musst nur den werfer mit der (vermutlich) HT II lagerschale festklemmen dazu nimmst du einach einen distanzring raus.

was ich allerdings nicht weiß, ob man das teil noch am rahmen festschrauben muss.

macht insofern sinn, als das man ganze 50g gegenüber dem 971 sparen kann


----------



## Orakel (12. April 2009)

der E Type wird NUR zwischen die Lagerschalen geschraubt, mir erschliesst sich immer noch nicht der Sinn.


----------



## acid-driver (12. April 2009)

hm, bei machen modellen gibts wohl ne fixirungsschraube zum rahmen hin. ich hatte so ein ding aber noch nie in der hand.

vorteile sind, dass der rahmen nicht belastet wird, die kette niemals gegen den rahmen kommen kann, beim abrutschen vom kleinen blatt und bei den etwas älteren, das geringere gewicht.


----------



## at021971 (12. April 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> der E Type wird NUR zwischen die Lagerschalen geschraubt, mir erschließt sich immer noch nicht der Sinn.


 
Mein RCC 09 hat ja einen E-Type Umwerfer und der wird noch zusätzlich mit einem kleinen, von Rotwild für den Radtyp designten Alu-Winkel verschraubt. Der Alu-Winkel selber wird dann an einer speziellen Befestigung mit dem Rahmen verschraubt.

Da die Kette immer oben am Umwerfer anschlug, habe ich damals von Rotwild einen neu konstruierten Winkel als Update bekommen. Danach war das Anschlagen weg. Daraus folgt aber, dass die Position des E-Type Umwerfers sehr genau eingehalten werden muß, da es sonst zu unerwünschten Geräuschen kommen kann.

Mit der Erfahrung, glaube ich nicht, dass eine alleinige Befestigung durch Klemmung mit den Lagerschalen langfristig Freude bereitet. Das wird immer ein Bereich sein, wo man von Zeit zu Zeit nachjustieren muss.

Auch wäre es ratsam vorab zu klären, ob der E-Type Umwerfer genügend Raum zur Verfügung hat. Heutige XT E-Type Umwerfer passen z.B. nicht mehr in meinen Rahmen, da sie beim Betätigen mit den Hinterbau kollidieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (13. April 2009)

also, an meinem RFC 04 wird der E Type Umwerfer auseinander geschraubt, das Halteblech kommt weg, der Rest wird an der Schwinge befestigt mit dafür vorgesehn ne Löcher.
Übrigens macht das seit letztem Jahr Spezi. auch so und das ist ganz toll laut den Bikemagz's


----------



## Deichfräse (13. April 2009)

Fährt jemand von euch ein R.E1 ride bzw. RFC 04 mit MDI´s für 12mm Steckachse am Heck?
Falls ja, mit welcher 12mm Achse seit ihr da unterwegs?

Danke!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. April 2009)

Schaut mal was ich hier in Stuttgart entdeckt habe:




Finde so einen Rotwildpark sollte es in jeder vernünftigen Stadt geben


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. April 2009)

Was ist da mit der Sattelhöhe?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. April 2009)

Dachte ich mir doch, dass das einem auffällt. Meine Kleine wollte unbedingt mit, natürlich auf dem Rotwild. 
Nicht ganz optimal, da der Rahmen für Sie zu gross  ist. Hat Ihr aber mächtig Laune gemacht.....


----------



## Bildchef (14. April 2009)

Moin, Rotwilderer!

Bevor ich ihn bei EBAY reinsetze, wollte ich hier meinen nagelneuen Bikecomputer ROX9 von SIGMA anbieten.....habe ich vor 3 Wochen bekommen, habe ihn seit 4 Tagen auf dem Bike (nur Sonne und Garage), komme nicht klar damit...hat wohl doch ZUVIELE Funktionen ;-)

Brauche das Ding hier wohl nicht beschreiben...kennt Ihr sicher alle. Ist komplett mit Brustgurt für Cardiomessung, Trittfrequenzzähler usw...volle Packung. Kann am Computer ausgewertet werden (allerdings nur WINDOWS, ich habe nur MACs). Für 120.- Euronen kann man ihn von mir haben, original verpackt und mit Originalrechnung (Garantie)

Bei Interesse bitte melden...

Ich habe mir jetzt das Garmin Edge 705 gekauft.

Gruss in die Runde

Michael


----------



## acid-driver (14. April 2009)

gib doch mal nen kurzen erfahrungsbericht zum edge ab. interessiere mich auch für das teil.


----------



## Bildchef (14. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gib doch mal nen kurzen erfahrungsbericht zum edge ab. interessiere mich auch für das teil.



Mach ich! Er liegt gerade auf meinem Schreibtisch und lädt auf. Werde mich nachher erst mal einlesen....bisher habe ich nur Gutes über das Teil googeln können. Das Beste: er kann am MAC angeschlossen werden.... 

Gruss  Michael


----------



## Orakel (14. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schaut mal was ich hier in Stuttgart entdeckt habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liegt der bei der Wilhelma oder im Rosensteinpark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gib doch mal nen kurzen erfahrungsbericht zum edge ab. interessiere mich auch für das teil.


 
Ich hatte zuerst einen Edge 305. Diesen habe ich vor einem Jahr durch den Edge 705 mit HR & CAT ersetzt, da dieses alles kann, was mir am Edge 305 gefehlt hat. Hier mal ein Vergleich zum Edge 305 und einige allgemeine Infos:

Pluspunkte des Edge 705:
- Kartendarstellung (Edge 305 hat keine, da kann man nur Tracks als Linie nachfahren kann)
- Mit entsprechender Karte routingfähig (mit Garmin Topo Deutschland V3 auch offroad)
- Mehr Trackpunkte pro Trackdatei für geplante Tracks (16.383 vs. 13.000)
- 49 Trackdateien á 16.383 Trackpunkten für geplante Tracks verwaltbar (Edge 305 nur 1 Trackdatei á 13.000 Trackpunkten)
- mehr als 16.383 Trackpunkte pro Track-Aufzeichnung (Edge 305 biete nur Ringspeicher mit 13.000 Trackpunkten)
- Kapazität des internen und externen Speichers gibt das Limit für die Anzahl speicherbarer Aufzeichnungen vor (Edge 305 hat nur einmal 13.000 Punkte sind die voll, fängt er vorne wieder an zu überschreiben ) 
- Interner & Externer Speicher unter Windows als Massenspeichert direkt aus dem Explorer erreichbar (Edge 305 kein Zugriff auf internen Speicher, kein externer Speicher vorhanden)
- Aufzeichnungskapazität reicht locker für einen Alpencross und mehr (Edge 305 -> 13.000 Trackpunkte wäre schon sehr knapp)
- Onroad kann man sich auch Routen lassen - offroad neven dann doch die ständigen 
- 500 MB interner Speicher, 2GB externer Speicher (microSD)
- Farbdisplay mit sehr guter Ablesbarkeit bei Sonnenlicht 
- Akkulaufzeit (Egde 705: 15 h vs. Edge 305: 12 h)
- Extrem empfangsstarker SiRFIII GPS Chip (Edge 705 & 305)
- Ab Firmware Version 2.2 recht stabile Funktion (aktuelle Version 2.6)
- Im Vergleich zu anderen Fahrradtachos qualitativ extrem hochwertiges Gerät bzw. Gehäuse
- Kann GPX-Tracks und GPX-Routen verwenden (Edge 305 kann nur mit CRS Dateien geladen werden)

Nachteile des Edge 705:
- Man ist mehr oder weniger auf Garmin Karten angewiesen 
- Garmin Karten sind extrem teuer
- Routenberechung kann bei langen Strecken sehr lange dauern (als Autonavi daher eher unbrauchbar -> oder man macht die Berechnung auf dem PC und überträgt die Datei auf den Edge)
- Ist manchmal bei aus dem I-Net geladenen Tracks zickig (besser man speichert vorher noch mal mit den Garmin oder anderen Tools)
- Das rumspielen mit den Tasten und im Menü oder auf der Karte des Edge kann schon mal zum Absturz führen
- Das verwenden von GPX Dateien hat lange zu keinen befriedigenden Ergebnissen geführt (ist mit den letzen Firmware Versionen aber besser geworden, ab ob es jetzt zuverlässig ist, kann ich nicht sagen)
- GSC10 Trittfrequenz und Geschwindigkeitssensor sehr empfehlenswert, das ansonsten bei schlechterem GPS Empfang (z.B. dichter Wald) die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige sehr schwankt

Mehr findest Du in den beiden Edge 705 Threats:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293245
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381716

bzw. in dem Blog von Barus (der Edge Papst ;-) )
http://www.rennradliste-streckendatenbank.de/content/view/52/40/

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich persönlich absolut zufrieden bin und kaum Probleme mit dem Edge 705 hatte. Mein CicloMaster CM436M ist vom Edge zu 100% verdrängt worden. 

Zudem sind viele, in den beiden Threats beschriebenen Probleme, auch auf die Handhabung der Anwender zurückzuführen. Denn eines ist extrem wichtig: Nach dem Einschalten braucht das Gerät ein paar Minuten (2 - 3, maximal 5) um sich mit den Satelliten zu verbinden und die aktuelle Höhe zu ermitteln. Dazu sollte er erst unter freiem Himmel eingeschaltet (sonst ist zumindest die ermittelt Höhe aufgrund des schlechten GPS Empfangs falsch und läßt sich nicht korrigieren) und dann bis er das OK (schaltet das Display um) gibt, nicht bewegt werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. April 2009)

@Orakel
Der Park liegt beim Bärenschlössle mitten im Wald im Westen von Stuttgart.

@Thomas
Coole Info. Hilft sehr, überlege nämlich auch mir so ein Teil zuzulegen.

Habe am Oster WE übrigens gepflegte 150km abgespult. Wenn ich mich nicht so oft verfahren hätte wären es bestimmt weniger geworten.

Aber g.... wars


----------



## Bildchef (14. April 2009)

Bei mir waren es 105 km! 

Wirklich toll, wie das Bike mich fasziniert...bin sonst total unsportlich aber bringe jetzt Leistungen, die zuvor undenkbar gewesen wären. Das macht nur das schöne C1 Cross!

Habe gerade das Edge 705 eingestellt und den Trittfrequenz-Sensor nebst Magneten und Sendern montiert...und, ich glaube es kaum: alles funktioniert!! 

Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht raus....was es nicht alles gibt!! 3 Bikes kann man einstellen...ich habe allerdings nur mein RW eingestellt, ausserdem noch "AUTO" und "Zu Fuss", damit ich jeweils den richtigen  Einsatzzweck anwählen kann und es mir die gefahrenen/gelaufenen Kilometer nicht durcheinanderbringt. Das Gerät erklärt sich quasi selbst und lässt keine Fragen offen. Es ist äusserst leicht, hat aber eine schön grosses Display....

Jetzt werde ich mich mal ans Karten kaufen machen...da gibt's ja auch nette Sachen!!

Aber teuer ist es schon, das stimmt. Aber macht auch Freude....

Und wenn man sonst keine Hobbys hat ;-)   

Gruss   Michael


----------



## Fahrnix (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

das Foto hab ich irgendwo und irgendwann - als ich noch 1.3 Fahrer war - im Internet gefunden. Finde die Zusammenstellung der Farben ziemlich gelungen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2009)

joah, die naben passen richtig gut...zusammen mit den schnellspannern

kennst du zufällig die komponenten?


----------



## Fahrnix (15. April 2009)

Und hier noch ein up-date von meinem neuen Rad:





Leider passt der "Remote-Lockout" nicht an den Lenker. Der montierte Ritchey in 580 mm ist zu schmal und mittig zu dick (31,8 mm dann lange abfallend auf 25,4 mm). Muss wohl einen breiteren Lenker kaufen - hab ich schon in der Bucht - aber eigentlich aus anderen Gründen: Syntace mit 630 mm. Dann auch keine Hörnchen mehr.





Hat sonst einer noch ne Idee? Leider fahre ich die Grip-Shift und die sind auch noch so wulstig. Tolle Wurst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (15. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> joah, die naben passen richtig gut...zusammen mit den schnellspannern
> 
> kennst du zufällig die komponenten?



Die Naben und Schnellspanner sind von Tune. Die Felgen kenn ich allerdings nicht. Sattelstütze und Lenker sowie Vorbau vermute ich Thompson. Der Rest SRAM.


----------



## Fahrnix (15. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> joah, die naben passen richtig gut...zusammen mit den schnellspannern
> 
> kennst du zufällig die komponenten?



Hier:


----------



## acid-driver (15. April 2009)

die goldenen bremsen passen irgendwie nicht ans rad :/

wie bist du eigentlich mit den racekings zufrieden?


----------



## Fahrnix (15. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die goldenen bremsen passen irgendwie nicht ans rad :/
> 
> wie bist du eigentlich mit den racekings zufrieden?



Die goldenen Bremsen begleiten mich schon so lang... , so dass ich sie noch fahren kann, muß.

Hätte gerne schwarze oder zumindest silberne. Letztes Jahr hab ich auch noch von Magura "eine" neue bekommen. Defekt in nächster Zeit vermutlich ausgeschlossen. Also weiter in Gold.

Die Race King sind echt der Hammer. Besonders für Hardtails. Fast Ballonreifen, sehr geringer Rollwiderstand und genügend Grip auf Schotter. Bei Matsch rutscht er gutmütig. Pannensicherheit soll bescheiden sein. Hatte allerdings noch nix. Fahr auch Latex-Schläuche.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Foto hab ich irgendwo und irgendwann - als ich noch 1.3 Fahrer war - im Internet gefunden. Finde die Zusammenstellung der Farben ziemlich gelungen.
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Super Foto vom RCC 1.3, werde ich mal meiner Süssen auf den Rechner spielen, die hat ja das Gleiche Rad.....

Dein R.R2 gefällt mir allerdings besser. Klasse Design mit dem "Fiat-Rotwild" Teamfarben.

Wieviele km fährst Du so pro Jahr? Fahr "nix" glaube ich so recht


----------



## kiefaber (16. April 2009)

Hilfe 

wer kann mir helfen 
war erste sommer ausfahrt und beim reinigen habe ich diese stelle gesehen habe diese bilder an rotwild gesendet


----------



## Fahrnix (16. April 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> wer kann mir helfen
> war erste sommer ausfahrt und beim reinigen habe ich diese stelle gesehen habe diese bilder an rotwild gesendet



Bild 1 und 4 sehen normal aus -Carbonstruktur.
Bild 2 und 3 ? Sind die Kratzer unterm Lack?
Ansonsten sehen die aus der Ferne auch unkritisch aus.

mfg


----------



## kiefaber (16. April 2009)

wie kann ich den fehler beheben ??


----------



## Fahrnix (16. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wieviele km fährst Du so pro Jahr? Fahr "nix" glaube ich so recht



Rad: 5000 km +/- 10% (aber auch Rennrad); Laufen: 1000 km +/- 10%.

Gerne mehr aber ..... die Zeit 

Bis 2007 sah das noch anders aus. Da hab ich das MTB wieder entdeckt und viele Sachen neu: das Forum, echte MTB´s usw. Deshalb der Name.

Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. April 2009)

Echt ärgerlich mit den Kratzern.
Wie alt ist denn Dein Bike?
Hatte dass mal am Auto.
Da hilft wohl nur ganz fein abschmiergeln und neuer Klarlack drüber.
Würde ich aber vom Profi machen lassen........
Würde auf der andern Schwingenseite  auch den Protektor von Rotwild drüber machen.
Man bleibt doch zu oft irgendwo dran hängen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. April 2009)

@ Fahr "viel".

echt vorbildlich.
Muss auch wieder verstärkt ran. Man wird sonst zu träge
Mein C1 ist da zum Glück 'ne echt gute Motivation


----------



## kiefaber (16. April 2009)

das bike ist 3 monate alt ärgerlich ist kein ausdruck


----------



## acid-driver (16. April 2009)

carbon selber reparieren würd ich lassen.

in der mountainbike 04/09 steht, dass du den rahmen zu rotwild schicken kannst. die würden den dann begutachten. kostet nix. oder du gehst zum händler und guckst, was der sagt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. April 2009)

@kiefaber

dachte Du hast das Bike gebraucht in Österreich gekauft?


----------



## kiefaber (16. April 2009)

ja richtig im neuzustand war makellos


----------



## Orakel (16. April 2009)

das sind meiner Meinung nach Macken im Klarlack und Unbedenklich.
Kommt einfach von Steinschlägen oder wie an meinem RFC 04 auf der Kettenseite mit/vom schlagen der Kette auf das Carbon, sieht bei mir Wüster aus, hilft dir aber wenig.
Habe dann von Rotwild einen Kettenstrebenschutz bekommen, die ersten Macken sind eh die schlimmsten, danach tuts nimmer so weh.
PS: ist kein fehler von Rotwild (würde ich jetzt mal behaupten) bei meinem Organic war es genauso.


----------



## kiefaber (16. April 2009)

danke auch erster eindruck ist schlimm muss man mit leben ist eben ein MTB


----------



## nauker (16. April 2009)

Pünktlich zu den schönen Tagen bin ich mit meinen Optimierungen soweit fertig...
Jetzt warte ich noch die Blütezeit ab (...der Heuschnupfen...), dann gehts los...

gruss an alle

nauker


----------



## Fahrnix (16. April 2009)

nauker schrieb:


> Pünktlich zu den schönen Tagen bin ich mit meinen Optimierungen soweit fertig...
> Jetzt warte ich noch die Blütezeit ab (...der Heuschnupfen...), dann gehts los...
> 
> gruss an alle
> ...



Eins meiner Lieblingsbikes 

Was issn das für ne Gabel? 80 mm Terralogic?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (17. April 2009)

Fox F80 RL (original cremeweiß), lackiert in weiss - die ursprüngliche Farbe stach zu sehr heraus...


----------



## Orakel (18. April 2009)

ein dreckiges Rotwild (Feb:09) 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331071http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331071


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. April 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ein dreckiges Rotwild (Feb:09)
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331071http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331071



Das nenne ich mal artgerechte Haltung


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. April 2009)

Geht von der Gemeinde eigendlich  jemand nach Offenburg zum Worldcup?
Topeak Ergon mit Kurschat und Kalentieva anfeuern.....


----------



## hhninja81 (18. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Geht von der Gemeinde eigendlich  jemand nach Offenburg zum Worldcup?
> Topeak Ergon mit Kurschat und Kalentieva anfeuern.....


Sorry, aber Offenburg ist ja kurz vor Freiburg!!!! Nicht ganz mein Kiez, aber Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall. Falls ich beruflich auf der Ecke bin, würde ich mir ein Hotel suchen! Bist Du da? Würde mich melden....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. April 2009)

Werde versuchen wieder hinzugehen.
Hängt allerdings auch vom Wetter ab
Melde mich kurzfristig, wenn  ich definitiv gehe
War letztes Jahr dort, tolle Stimmung, klasse Event.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (19. April 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ein dreckiges Rotwild (Feb:09)
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331071http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331071



Ich hoffe, das mein R.E1 ride, dass gerade im Aufbau ist, auch bald so aussehen darf!
Denke in 2-3 Wochen bin ich fertig...


----------



## acid-driver (19. April 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das mein R.E1 ride, dass gerade im Aufbau ist, auch bald so aussehen darf!
> Denke in 2-3 Wochen bin ich fertig...



du baust dir das selber auf?

wo hast du den das rahmenkit hier?
mein rotwildhändler hier in der nähe meinte, das rotwild keine rahmen einzeln verkauft.

ansonsten interessiert mich das ergebnis sehr.


----------



## hhninja81 (19. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> du baust dir das selber auf?
> 
> wo hast du den das rahmenkit hier?
> mein rotwildhändler hier in der nähe meinte, das rotwild keine rahmen einzeln verkauft.
> ...



Ich habe meinen Rahmen auch so gekauft, war kein Problem.


----------



## at021971 (19. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ....mein rotwildhändler hier in der nähe meinte, das rotwild keine rahmen einzeln verkauft......


 
Diese Aussage Deines Händlers ist blödsinn. Bis auf das R.C1 FS/HT gibt es von jedem Modell auch einzelne Rahmen.

Anbei mal die Abschrift der auf der Eurobike verteilten Rotwild Preisliste. Mittlerweile könnten die Preise aufgrund gestiegener Komponentenpreise (Shimao, Fox etc.) gestiegen sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (19. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage Deines Händlers ist blödsinn. Bis auf das R.C1 FS/HT gibt es von jedem Modell auch einzelne Rahmen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


Korrekt.
Habe meine Rahmen einzel gekauft und selber aufgebaut, die Rahmen beinhalten auch den Steuersatz.


----------



## Deichfräse (19. April 2009)

Genau, wie die anderen schon sagten, du kannst die Rahmen jeweils als Kit kaufen und hast Steuersatz und Kleinteile alle mit dabei.
Habe meinen Rahmen in Braunschweig beim dortigen Händler geordert, da es hier bei mir vor Ort vertriebsmäßig eher mau aussieht.

Wenn das Teil fertig ist poste ich natürlich auch das Ergebnis.

Offen ist immer noch die Frage mit den MDI´s für die Ausfallenden. Gibt´s da für das R.E1 welche für 12mm Steckachse oder nur normaler Schnellspanner bzw. RWS von DT?


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2009)

Diese Woche bei Tramin am Kalterer See:



 [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/331906]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Orakel (19. April 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Offen ist immer noch die Frage mit den MDI´s für die Ausfallenden. Gibt´s da für das R.E1 welche für 12mm Steckachse oder nur normaler Schnellspanner bzw. RWS von DT?


Es gibt sie in 10/12mm
Musst du mit Rotwild Tel. ob sie welche auf lager haben, bei mir waren sie z.Z. nicht verfügbar.


----------



## acid-driver (19. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage Deines Händlers ist blödsinn.



interessant. naja nun habe ich ja einen rahmen, den ich mir aufbauen konnte. das rad fährt und sieht gut aus, wie ich finde


----------



## Fahrnix (19. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage Deines Händlers ist blödsinn. Bis auf das R.C1 FS/HT gibt es von jedem Modell auch einzelne Rahmen.
> 
> Anbei mal die Abschrift der auf der Eurobike verteilten Rotwild Preisliste. Mittlerweile könnten die Preise aufgrund gestiegener Komponentenpreise (Shimao, Fox etc.) gestiegen sein.
> 
> ...



Danke für die PL.

Haste zufällig noch die Rennrad - Preisliste für 2009?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. April 2009)

Glaube Thomas meint das C1 ab 2009.

Ein echtes Highlight war ja wohl JMR-Biking endlich in Shorts
und das in der Schee-Eifel


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2009)

@alexrcc03:
Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen??? 

Hier mal eine geografische Info: 
Die Fotos sind von Tramin am Kalterer See, liegt in Südtirol unterhalb von Bozen. Tagestemperatur war diese Woche dort 25 Grad. Lange Sachen brauchten wir nicht.
Naja, in der Eifel ist das Wetter nicht so toll, aber wenn ich heute Zeit gehabt hätte, dann wäre ich auch in kurz gefahren.
Und zwischen Schnee-Eifel und Vulkaneifel gibt`s auch Temperaturunterschiede.


----------



## Deichfräse (19. April 2009)

Danke Orakel!
Dann werde ich morgen mal telefonieren. Würde ja immerhin den Umbau der Hinterradnabe ersparen, wenn ich da meine 12mm Achse behalten könnte.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @alexrcc03:
> Muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen???



Nee, musste wirklich nicht
Trotzdem, nette Bilder, sieht nach 'ner klasse tour aus


----------



## jmr-biking (19. April 2009)

Waren auf 4 Touren rund um Tramin unterwegs. War ein klasse Kurz-Urlaub. 
Mehr Fotos gibt`s auf meiner Homepage. 
Fotoalben sind jetzt unter "Out of Eifel" online.


----------



## at021971 (19. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ...Haste zufällig noch die Rennrad - Preisliste für 2009?...


 
R.S2, R.S1 und R.S1 CX stehe doch auf Seite 2 der PDF-Datei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (19. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> R.S2, R.S1 und R.S1 CX stehe doch auf Seite 2 der PDF-Datei.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas





Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## rotwild58 (20. April 2009)

so hier mal nen pic von meinem rennsemmel 
gruss michael, der mit den rotwilden fährt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Waren auf 4 Touren rund um Tramin unterwegs. War ein klasse Kurz-Urlaub.
> Mehr Fotos gibt`s auf meiner Homepage.
> Fotoalben sind jetzt unter "Out of Eifel" online.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:

KLASSE HOMEPAGE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (21. April 2009)

Hallo Rotwild Ritter, 

hätte gern von euch mal´n paar Eindrücke bezüglich des R.R1 HT team´s.
Was für´n Federweg empfehlt ihr und wie sieht es mit den Bremsen aus, möchte mir eventuell ein 09er Modell zulegen. Gibt es das Teil auch in schwarz oder nur in weiß?


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:
> 
> KLASSE HOMEPAGE



Danke fürs Lob. Werde mich bemühen sie noch weiter zu verbessern. Aber das Biken soll ja auch nicht zu kommen.


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
> 
> hätte gern von euch mal´n paar Eindrücke bezüglich des R.R1 HT team´s.
> Was für´n Federweg empfehlt ihr und wie sieht es mit den Bremsen aus, möchte mir eventuell ein 09er Modell zulegen. Gibt es das Teil auch in schwarz oder nur in weiß?


 
Das R1 gibt es nur in weiß. Was mir persönlich auch besser gefällt als schwarz. Eine kürzliche Diskussionen mit ADP um ein R.GT1 anstatt in schwarz in weiß zu bekommen, hat zwar positiv begonnen, aber schließendlich leider nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt. Meine Idee war, da ADP ja anbietet, ältere Rotwild Räder neu zu lackieren (~300 EUR), dass man das auch für Neue machen kann. Alternative wäre halt gewesen, dass Topeak einen R.GT1 Rahmen beim Lackieren in die Reihe der R.R1 Rahmen hängt. Beides ist dann aber nach ADP Aussage irgendwie an den Decales gescheitert, die angeblich an den andersfarbigen Untergrund hätten angepasst werden müssten.

Als Gabel würde ich eine mit 100 mm Federweg nehmen, da ADP das Rad dafür konstruiert hat. Wenn Du mehr als 100 mm nimmst, wirst Du an dem einen oder anderen Berg ein Dir entgekommendes Vorderrad haben. Nimmst Du weniger ist das wohl unproblematisch. Aber warum, außer wegen Gewichtsersparnis, auf Federweg verzichten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (21. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
> 
> hätte gern von euch mal´n paar Eindrücke bezüglich des R.R1 HT team´s.
> Was für´n Federweg empfehlt ihr und wie sieht es mit den Bremsen aus, möchte mir eventuell ein 09er Modell zulegen. Gibt es das Teil auch in schwarz oder nur in weiß?



Hier das Carbon-Pendant in Schwarz. 100 mm Gabel ist zu empfehlen, da Du mit 80 mm ganz schön Druck auf die Arme/Rücken mit der vorliegenden Geometrie bekommst. Ich fahr einen "L" Rahmen und hab das zumindest so empfunden.






Jetzt endlich fahrbereit.

Grüße aus Olfen.


----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Jetzt endlich fahrbereit.
> 
> Grüße aus Olfen.



ich hab dich nich nie im wald gesehen 

sag doch mal bescheid


----------



## Fahrnix (21. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hab dich nich nie im wald gesehen
> 
> sag doch mal bescheid



Im Winter fahr ich meistens mein Stumpjumper. Sonntags mach ich im Wald das Licht an. Zumindest im Winter, da ich meist um 12:00 h zurück will. 

Aber jetzt ist Rotwild-Zeit. Bin leider seit letzten Mittwoch krank - Grippe - und werd mir wohl sogar am Samstag Sundern verkneifen müssen. 

Ich kann das aber selbst noch nicht glauben.

Anonsten fahr ich sogar mal ne Beauty tour um die beiden Seen Hullern und Haltern herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (21. April 2009)

Hier noch ein Leckerli von meinem Händler:

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php?id=106

sub 10.

mfg


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2009)

Geiles RGT2 aber leider unbezahlbar. Hat er an so einem Tuning-Projekt von Rotwild mitgemacht? Mein Rotwild-Händler hat auch so ein geiles Projekt vor kurzem mit Rotwild gemacht. Sein Thema war Rotwild mit komplett deutschen Komponenten.

Aber mein RGT2 gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Es ist nur nicht mehr so sauber. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317387]
	
[/URL]


----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sein Thema war Rotwild mit komplett deutschen Komponenten.



geil, n taiwanrahmen mit deutschen teilen 

wenn deutsch, dann ganz deutsch  leider ist nicolai noch teuerer als rotwild 

@fahrnix, hast du ne ahnung, was das für ein schnellspanner ist vorne?
ne leichte version von dem thru-bolt teil?


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2009)

Ach ja, die ewige Diskussion ob Deutschland oder Taiwan.  Ich vergaß. Manche sind ja da etwas pingelig. 
Er hat das Thema auch mit einem RGT1, also halb Alu und halb Carbon, präsentiert. Dann ist es nicht ganz so viel Taiwan.

Für mich ist Rotwild eine deutsche Firma. Die Bikes werden in Deutschland montiert. Ansonsten ist es mir egal, wo die Komponenten herkommen. Von mir aus auch aus Papua-Neuguinea, Hauptsache sie sind gut.


----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass die taiwan-rahmen schlecht sind 
das einzige deutsche teil an meinem rad ist die bremse und werden evtl bald die reifen 

hauptsache die teile sind gut, seh ich genauso


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> geil, n taiwanrahmen mit deutschen teilen
> 
> wenn deutsch, dann ganz deutsch  leider ist nicolai noch teuerer als rotwild
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2009)

Es war eine Aktion von ADP, bei der sollten Rotwildhändler das Thema Rotwild-Bikes veredeln/tunen aufgreifen. Rotwild/ADP hat dann die besten/schönsten Bikes ausgesucht und mit Dreien wurden professionelle Fotos bei ADP gemacht. Es werden dann wohl Berichte in diversen Magazinen folgen. 
Meiner hat halt ein RGT1 mit Rohloff, Across, Magura usw. aufgebaut und es wurde professionell fotografiert. Bin es mal Probe gefahren. Fährt sich ganz gut mit Rohloff-Nabe.

Hier ein paar Fotos: 

http://www.webundprint.de/webshop/bike-sport/shop-frame.asp?kid=99

P.S.: Das sind seine Shop-Fotos.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

Hört sich nach ner netten Aktion an.

Bin mal gespannt ob die besser sind, als die Bikes im Rotwild Ritter Thread

Übrigens, das war der 1.000ste Beitrag


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...Er hat das Thema auch mit einem RGT1, also halb Alu und halb Carbon, präsentiert. Dann ist es nicht ganz so viel Taiwan....


 
Das macht keinen Unterschied. Ob Alu oder Carbon, beider kommt mittlerweile von Topeak aus Taiwan. Die Kooperation fing mit den Carbonhinterbauten an und wurde wohl auch aufgrund der Qualitätsproblemen der bisherigen italienischen Rahmen- und schweizer Lackierungsspartner auf das Thema Alurahmen ausgebaut. Und seitdem stimmt die Qualität wohl wieder. In Deutschland wird heute entwickelt, die gelieferten Rahmen einer Qualitätskontrolle unterzogen und die Räder montiert. 



acid-driver schrieb:


> ....wenn deutsch, dann ganz deutsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Kalle Nicolai sich an dem Thema Carbon versuchen würde, dann kämen die auch nicht mehr aus Deutschland. Carbon ist Handarbeit und das kannst Du bei unseren Löhnen kaum bezahlen. Zumindest nicht, wenn das Rad danach auch noch jemand kaufen soll. Auch sind die, zugegeben wirklich toll verarbeitet Nikolai Räder und Rahmen in einem nicht unerheblichem Maß teurer, dabei aber materialtechnisch und konstruktiv deutlich weniger aufwendig als die Rotwild Räder.

Zudem lassen meines Wissens alle namhaften Hersteller ihre Carbon-Rahmen in Taiwan oder China flechten. Laut sagen tut es nur keiner.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (21. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Geiles RGT2 aber leider unbezahlbar. Hat er an so einem Tuning-Projekt von Rotwild mitgemacht? Mein Rotwild-Händler hat auch so ein geiles Projekt vor kurzem mit Rotwild gemacht. Sein Thema war Rotwild mit komplett deutschen Komponenten.
> 
> Aber mein RGT2 gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Es ist nur nicht mehr so sauber.
> 
> ...



Deins ist in jedem Fall Alltagstauglich und hat Style. Da soll ma eina sagn dat dat ´n Billichlutscha is. Dem klop ich aufs Dach bis die Socke qualmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. April 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meiner hat halt ein RGT1 mit Rohloff, Across, Magura usw. aufgebaut und es wurde professionell fotografiert. Bin es mal Probe gefahren. Fährt sich ganz gut mit Rohloff-Nabe.
> 
> Hier ein paar Fotos:
> 
> ...


Wie?
Ein RGT1 mit Rohloffnabe, dazu brauchts doch andere Ausfallenden und ne Anbindung für die Drehmoabstützung.


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2009)

Wenn man ein wenig mit dem Link zu den Rotwild Händler Bikeprojekten spielt, kommen noch ein paar andere Projekte zum Vorschein.

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php?id=101
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php?id=103
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php?id=105

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (21. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @fahrnix, hast du ne ahnung, was das für ein schnellspanner ist vorne?
> ne leichte version von dem thru-bolt teil?



Keine Ahnung, aber sicher Standard bei DT.

Die haben ja damals diese 10 mm Steckachse mit Rotwild gemacht. Könnte das in neu sein.

Die Steckachse war ganz schön leicht. Die Spanner wogen ca. 70g vorne und hinten. Also besser als alle anderen  Spanner von DT.

TAS hieß es - Through Axle System.

Mich wundert es nur warum heute der neue Standard 12 mm ist. Das soll ma einer erklären ob es Sinn macht. Durch 2,54 gibt auch keine gerade Zahl.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

Rattenscharfe Fotos und Bikes.

Na da lob ich mir doch den Thread.
Nette Vorabveröffendlichung


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

An die Technikexperten:
Es Quietscht immer noch! ich dachte zunächst es kommt von der Bremse, aber nein das ist es nicht. Wenn ich Druck auf die Federgabel ausübe und fahre ist ein Quietschen zu hören, keine Idee wo es herkommt.


----------



## no-name92 (21. April 2009)

Hallo

Wusste nicht wo ich das Reinschreiben kann.

Also ich habe einen Rotwild Rahmen, wie dieser hier:



Er hat hinten einen Federweg von 190mm.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ich eine Manitou Dorado Federgabel einbauen kann????
und ob das was mit der Länge des Dämpfers zu tun hat 

Vielen Vielen dank


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> An die Technikexperten:
> Es Quietscht immer noch! ich dachte zunächst es kommt von der Bremse, aber nein das ist es nicht. Wenn ich Druck auf die Federgabel ausübe und fahre ist ein Quietschen zu hören, keine Idee wo es herkommt.



Achse, oder Vorderradlager?


----------



## diet (21. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R1 gibt es nur in weiß. Was mir persönlich auch besser gefällt als schwarz. Eine kürzliche Diskussionen mit ADP um ein R.GT1 anstatt in schwarz in weiß zu bekommen, hat zwar positiv begonnen, aber schließendlich leider nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt. Meine Idee war, da ADP ja anbietet, ältere Rotwild Räder neu zu lackieren (~300 EUR), dass man das auch für Neue machen kann. Alternative wäre halt gewesen, dass Topeak einen R.GT1 Rahmen beim Lackieren in die Reihe der R.R1 Rahmen hängt. Beides ist dann aber nach ADP Aussage irgendwie an den Decales gescheitert, die angeblich an den andersfarbigen Untergrund hätten angepasst werden müssten.
> 
> Als Gabel würde ich eine mit 100 mm Federweg nehmen, da ADP das Rad dafür konstruiert hat. Wenn Du mehr als 100 mm nimmst, wirst Du an dem einen oder anderen Berg ein Dir entgekommendes Vorderrad haben. Nimmst Du weniger ist das wohl unproblematisch. Aber warum, außer wegen Gewichtsersparnis, auf Federweg verzichten.
> 
> ...



Und wie sieht es mit einer verstellbaren aus, von 80 bis 120mm Federweg...sagen wir die "Durin"?


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Achse, oder Vorderradlager?



Vielen Dank, es war die Achse (furztrocken) , etwas Fett und gut. 
Liebe Freunde von ADP, die Ihr aufmerksam diesen Thread verfolgt - bitte notieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

no-name92 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wusste nicht wo ich das Reinschreiben kann.
> 
> ...




Da gehst Du am Besten zum "Acid Driver" in den Keller. Mit dem Rahmen baut er Dir sicher ein schickes Teil auf


----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

no-name92 schrieb:


> Er hat hinten einen Federweg von 190mm.



wow, sieht nach weniger aus  hast du den rahmen aus m ebay?

du solltest dir aber die scheibenbremsaufnahme von rotwild besorgen oder dir eine bauen lassen. 
du willst doch diesen rahmen nicht artgerecht mit ner vbrake fahren oder?


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit einer verstellbaren aus, von 80 bis 120mm Federweg...sagen wir die "Durin"?


 
ich habe so eine Lösung an meinem RCC 09. Das hat vorne eigentlich 80 mm Federweg. Hatte es aber damals als MTB Neuling, ohne über die Konsequenzen nachzudenken, mit einer 100 mm Rock Shox SID bestellt. Resultat war, dass das Rad an Steigungen >10% auf der Vorderachse sehr schnell, sehr leicht wurde und aufstieg. Um etwas flexibler zu sein, habe ich mich dann für eine Rock Shock Duke SL U-Turn entscheiden. Die hat einen Verstellbereich von 63 - 108 mm. Mit der niedrigsten Einstellung lassen sich auch höchste Steigungen nehmen, ohne dass das Vorderrad zu viel Druck auf den Boden aufbaut und so das Fahren beschwerlich wird. Ansonsten fahre ich immer mit der höchsten Stellung.

Ein Freund hat aber das R.GT1 mit 100 - 140 mm Federweg und er sagt, das er nur im Notfall auf die 100 mm Federweg geht, da er sonst am Berg das Gefühl hat, gegen jeden einzelnen Noppen des Reifens ankämpfen zu müssen, da der Druck auf die Vorderachse zu groß wird.

Ich glaube, dass ich mir heute bei einem Rad mit konzeptionellen 100/120 mm Federweg an der Vorderachse auch keine verstellbare Gabel mehr kaufen würde.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild Ritter,
> 
> hätte gern von euch mal´n paar Eindrücke bezüglich des R.R1 HT team´s.
> Was für´n Federweg empfehlt ihr und wie sieht es mit den Bremsen aus, möchte mir eventuell ein 09er Modell zulegen. Gibt es das Teil auch in schwarz oder nur in weiß?



Finde schwarz persönlich ja auch ganz nett, aber schau doch mal so um den post #600 das weisse R1 von Ullertom hat hier fast alle Preise abgeräumt


----------



## diet (21. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde schwarz persönlich ja auch ganz nett, aber schau doch mal so um den post #600 das weisse R1 von Ullertom hat hier fast alle Preise abgeräumt



Preise abräumen hin oder her. Schwarz sieht besser aus!


----------



## acid-driver (21. April 2009)

ich versteh auch nicht, warum das ganze letzte jahr so ein hype um weiße bikes gemacht wurde 

meins ist eh das schönste  naja aber mal spaß bei seite, deswegen gibts ja verschiedene farben, damit jeder das findet, was ihm am besten gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (21. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> ich habe so eine Lösung an meinem RCC 09. Das hat vorne eigentlich 80 mm Federweg. Hatte es aber damals als MTB Neuling, ohne über die Konsequenzen nachzudenken, mit einer 100 mm Rock Shox SID bestellt. Resultat war, dass das Rad an Steigungen >10% auf der Vorderachse sehr schnell, sehr leicht wurde und aufstieg. Um etwas flexibler zu sein, habe ich mich dann für eine Rock Shock Duke SL U-Turn entscheiden. Die hat einen Verstellbereich von 63 - 108 mm. Mit der niedrigsten Einstellung lassen sich auch höchste Steigungen nehmen, ohne dass das Vorderrad zu viel Druck auf den Boden aufbaut und so das Fahren beschwerlich wird. Ansonsten fahre ich immer mit der höchsten Stellung.
> 
> Ein Freund hat aber das R.GT1 mit 100 - 140 mm Federweg und er sagt, das er nur im Notfall auf die 100 mm Federweg geht, da er sonst am Berg das Gefühl hat, gegen jeden einzelnen Noppen des Reifens ankämpfen zu müssen, da der Druck auf die Vorderachse zu groß wird.
> 
> ...



Findest du nicht das ich da den ganzen Bereich um die 100mm abdecke, wenns bergauf geht runter auf 80mm, zum klettern und wenns holprig wird hoch auf 120mm? Ansonsten bei normaler Fahrt ca. 100mm.
Weshalb würdest du dir keine verstellbare an so nem Rad anbauen?


----------



## diet (21. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich versteh auch nicht, warum das ganze letzte jahr so ein hype um weiße bikes gemacht wurde
> 
> meins ist eh das schönste  naja aber mal spaß bei seite, deswegen gibts ja verschiedene farben, damit jeder das findet, was ihm am besten gefällt



Nur leider anscheinend nicht bei Rotwild, da muß man wohl bei der Farbwahl sehr kompromissbereit sein


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich versteh auch nicht, warum das ganze letzte jahr so ein hype um weiße bikes gemacht wurde
> 
> meins ist eh das schönste  naja aber mal spaß bei seite, deswegen gibts ja verschiedene farben, damit jeder das findet, was ihm am besten gefällt



Stimmt, deshalb fahr ich ein schwarzes und mein Mädel ein weisses Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Nur leider anscheinend nicht bei Rotwild, da muß man wohl bei der Farbwahl sehr kompromissbereit sein



HAbe gerade mal bei der Rotwild HP geschaut.
Das R1 gibts echt nur in weiss. 
R2 allerdings in mehreren Kombinationen, auf Basis Schwarz, d.h. dann aber Carbon.


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> ...Weshalb würdest du dir keine verstellbare an so nem Rad anbauen?


 
Vor einem Jahr hätte ich die Frage noch anders beantwortet. Da wollte ich auch eine solche an das R.R2 FS bauen.

Aber heute nicht mehr, weil ich glaube, dass aktuelle Gabeln bis 120 mm eigentlich keine Absenkung mehr brauchen. Das Bike, so es für die Gabel konstruiert wurde, klettert damit extrem gut. Versenkbare Gabel bringen dann nur 500 g Zusatzgewicht, die man sich ohne Konsequenzen, sparen kann.

Hatte kürzlich zu dem Thema eine Dirkussion mit meinem Händler, als es um das Thema R.R2 FS, R.R1 FS oder R.GT1 ging. Der hat auch von einer verstellbaren Gabel für die Racer abgeraten.

Zudem zeigen die Erfahrungen meines Freundes mit seinem R.GT1, bei dem er keine echte Verwendung für die 100 mm sieht, dass es auch negative Auswirkungen haben kann.

Aber sicherlich, kannst Du mit den 80 mm an extremen Steigungen noch ein wenig mehr das aufbäumen bekämpfen. Dies aber mitunter zum Preis , dass der Vortrieb beschwerlicher wird.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr hätte ich die Frage noch anders beantwortet. Da wollte ich auch eine solche an das R.R2 FS bauen.
> 
> Aber heute nicht mehr, weil ich glaube, dass aktuelle Gabeln bis 120 mm eigentlich keine Absenkung mehr brauchen. Das Bike, so es für die Gabel konstruiert wurde, klettert damit extrem gut. Versenkbare Gabel bringen dann nur 500 g Zusatzgewicht, die man sich ohne Konsequenzen, sparen kann.
> Gruß
> Thomas



Die Meinung zu 120mm Gabel kann ich nur bestätigen, ich komme mit der 120mm Gabel jeden Berg hoch ohne das ich daß das Rad vorn abhebt. Das Fahrwerk ist echt super ausbalanciert.


----------



## at021971 (21. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Nur leider anscheinend nicht bei Rotwild, da muß man wohl bei der Farbwahl sehr kompromissbereit sein


 
Du nennst es kompromissbereit. ADP würde sagen Markenstrategie. Rotwild hatte bis zum dem Zeitpunkt als sie die Dirt- und Carbonbikes eingeführt haben, eine klare und eindeutige Farbstrategie. Und die wurde schon 1996 bei Gründung der Marke festgelegt. 

Rotwildfarben sind:
- rot
- weiß
- Alu/silber/grau
- schwarz

Und die Radkategorien erkannte man an der Grundfarbe des Rahmens:
- Weiß war die Farbe der Racer
- Silber die Farbe der Tourer
- Schwarz die Farbe der Freerider
- Rot die Farbe der Wettbewerbs-/Teambikes

Heute mit all den neuen Bikekategorien und der Einführung von Carbon, kommt man mit nur vier Farben an seine Grenzen. Deshalb ist die Rotwild Farbenlehre heute wohl leicht verwässert. Beim R.R2 / R.S2 hat zumindest das Weiß der Racer seinen Weg zurück an den Lenkopf gefunden.

Anbei für die, die es noch nicht kennen, die Geschichte zur Entwicklung der Marken Rotwild und deren Identität.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAbe gerade mal bei der Rotwild HP geschaut.
> Das R1 gibts echt nur in weiss.
> R2 allerdings in mehreren Kombinationen, auf Basis Schwarz, d.h. dann aber Carbon.



Sieht ja auch schön aus in weiss, wollte mir aber ´n schwarzes Rad kaufen und Carbon, naja...brauch ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

@at021971 und waldhase: Da werd ich mir wohl nochmal Gedanken um die Gabelwahl machen müssen. Sind die Gabeln nicht durch ihre Plattformen gegen solche "Kletterprobleme" gefeit?


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Du nennst es kompromissbereit. ADP würde sagen Markenstrategie. Rotwild hatte bis zum dem Zeitpunkt als sie die Dirt- und Carbonbikes eingeführt haben, eine klare und eindeutige Farbstrategie. Und die wurde schon 1996 bei Gründung der Marke festgelegt.
> 
> Rotwildfarben sind:
> - rot
> ...



Gut, wenn man das weiß, versteht man auch das sie keine anderen anbieten. Wäre ganz gut wenn man wenigstens zwischen denen wählen könnte aber nützt ja nichts, entweder oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> @at021971 und waldhase: Da werd ich mir wohl nochmal Gedanken um die Gabelwahl machen müssen. Sind die Gabeln nicht durch ihre Plattformen gegen solche "Kletterprobleme" gefeit?


 
Die Kletterprobleme entstehen primär nicht durch die Gabel an sich. Es ist mehr die nicht zur Gabel passende Geometrie des Rahmens. Bestimmte Bikekategorien haben bestimmte, zum Einsatzbereich passende Sitzrohr- und Steuerrohrwinkel. Änderst Du die Einbauhöhe der Gabel, änderst Du die Charakteristik des Bikes.

Und die Plattform, so eine Gabel die hat, verhindert oder limitiert das Einfedern im Wiegetritt, aber nicht das Aufbäumen des Rades an einer Steigung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (22. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ....R2 allerdings in mehreren Kombinationen, auf Basis Schwarz, d.h. dann aber Carbon.


 
Genau genommen gibt es das auch nur in einer Farbkombination. Wählst Du die beiden Alternative, kaufst Du nur einen Rahmen + Gabel der 'Fiat Rotwild' oder 'Topeak Ergon' Teambikes (so wie es früher die roten Alu Rahmen des 'Fiat Rotwild' Teams zu kaufen gab). Und dann sind da auch die Logos der Sponsoren drauf.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (22. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Genau genommen gibt es das auch nur in einer Farbkombination. Wählst Du die beiden Alternative, kaufst Du nur einen Rahmen + Gabel der 'Fiat Rotwild' oder 'Topeak Ergon' Teambikes (so wie es früher die roten Alu Rahmen des 'Fiat Rotwild' Teams zu kaufen gab). Und dann sind da auch die Logos der Sponsoren drauf.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

keine Sponsorenlogos mehr zu sehen.

mfg


----------



## at021971 (22. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> keine Sponsorenlogos mehr zu sehen.
> 
> mfg


 

Dann schau Dir mal Deinen Rahmen genau an. Auf dem Unterrohr Decale ist das Fiat Rotwild Logo angebracht. Das kann man sogar auf Deinem Foto, zwei Seiten zuvor noch erkennen. Beim normalen R.R2 ist da das Logo, was die Radkategorie bescheibt (oben lenks FS bzw. HT und unten rechts XC). Wo da sonst noch was ist, weiss ich nicht.

Aber zugegeben, es ist viel weniger und dezenter als ein Jahr zuvor, als auch noch der Lenkkopf rot bzw. grün war.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (22. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir mal Deinen Rahmen genau an. Auf dem Unterrohr Decale ist das Fiat Rotwild Logo angebracht. Das kann man sogar auf Deinem Foto, zwei Seiten zuvor noch erkennen. Beim normalen R.R2 ist da das Logo, was die Radkategorie bescheibt (oben lenks FS bzw. HT und unten rechts XC). Wo da sonst noch was ist, weiss ich nicht.
> 
> Aber zugegeben, es ist viel weniger und dezenter als ein Jahr zuvor, als auch noch der Lenkkopf rot bzw. grün war.
> 
> ...



Stimmt,

hätte ich fast gesagt.

Es steht aber tatsächlich nur "Team Rotwild" drauf....





... auch am Unterrohr. War grad in der Garage schauen.

Vielleicht ham die das nur bei meinem Rad so gemacht, kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen


----------



## no-name92 (22. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Da gehst Du am Besten zum "Acid Driver" in den Keller. Mit dem Rahmen baut er Dir sicher ein schickes Teil auf


 
Hallo
Der rahmen ist nur ein Fotos von Google weil ich wissen will ob ich mit disem Rahmen 190mm Federweg hinten eine Dorado,Shiver oder Fox40 fahren kann.

Momentan ist es zusammengebaut:

Votec GS4 Gabel, RP3 mit 190mm, Intense 26x2,35 Reifen, Hope Mono M4 Bremsen u.s.w

Danke


----------



## at021971 (22. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> hätte ich fast gesagt.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, dann haben sie die Fiat bzw. Topeak Ergon aus den Logos genommen und nur Rotwild geschrieben. Somit wird nur noch ein Eingeweihter den Bezug zum Sponsor herstellen.

Letztes Jahr, waren die noch viele auffälliger als Teambikes gekennzeichnet.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

no-name92 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der rahmen ist nur ein Fotos von Google weil ich wissen will ob ich mit disem Rahmen 190mm Federweg hinten eine Dorado,Shiver oder Fox40 fahren kann.
> 
> Momentan ist es zusammengebaut:
> ...



Wie fährt es denn in der Konfiguration?
Zeig doch mal ein aktuelles Foto.


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die Kletterprobleme entstehen primär nicht durch die Gabel an sich. Es ist mehr die nicht zur Gabel passende Geometrie des Rahmens. Bestimmte Bikekategorien haben bestimmte, zum Einsatzbereich passende Sitzrohr- und Steuerrohrwinkel. Änderst Du die Einbauhöhe der Gabel, änderst Du die Charakteristik des Bikes.
> 
> Und die Plattform, so eine Gabel die hat, verhindert oder limitiert das Einfedern im Wiegetritt, aber nicht das Aufbäumen des Rades an einer Steigung.
> 
> ...



Also ist das ja schon so gut wie gegessen, eine Gabel mit 100mm Federweg, beim R.R1 HT Rahmen. So wie angegeben und empfohlen. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. 

Mal sehen was die so bei den "Team Fiat/Rotwild" für Farben haben. Wie ist das bei denen, kann ich mir da selbst meine Komponenten zusammenstellen oder kann ich diese "Teambike´s" auch beim "Rotwildhändler" ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (22. April 2009)

Wie das bei den Team-Rahmen genau läuft, kann dir am Besten *Fahrnix* sagen, denn der hat ja einen.

Prinzipiell, verkauft ADP die Teambikes ja als Rahmen+Gabel Paket. Der Preis dafür war zur Europbike 2.790 EUR für das Hardtail und 3.990 EUR für das Fully. Das versteht sich dann inklusive des farblich abgestimmten Lenkers, Vorbaus und der Sattelstütze.

Der Fiat/Rotwild Teamrahmen sieht so aus wie der Standardrahmen ohne den weissen Lenkkopf und hat leicht abgeänderten Decals (andere Logos). Beim Topeak Ergon Bike sind die Decals anstatt rot eben grün. Beim Fiat Rotwild Bike ist eine schwarze Fox 32 FRL 100 Gabel dabei. Beim Topeak Ergon Bike ist es eine in Teamfarben gehaltene Magura Durin 100 Team. 

Aber einen Rahmen kaufen und ein Bike selber aufbauen, ist nicht gerade die Budgetlösung. Da solltest Du Dir einen Händler Deines Vertrauens suchen, der Dir ein attraktives Paket schnürt.

Was das Thema Preis angeht, kann ich Dir S-tec in Schermbeck empfehlen. Die sind eh der größte Rotwild Händler auf diesem Planet. Nur von deren Service würde ich nicht allzuviel erwarten. Ist aber eigentlich auch nicht das Problem, denn das Meiste kann man eh besser mit ADP direkt regeln. Die sind da sehr zuvorkommend und äußerst kulant.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Also ist das ja schon so gut wie gegessen, eine Gabel mit 100mm Federweg, beim R.R1 HT Rahmen. So wie angegeben und empfohlen. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
> 
> Mal sehen was die so bei den "Team Fiat/Rotwild" für Farben haben. Wie ist das bei denen, kann ich mir da selbst meine Komponenten zusammenstellen oder kann ich diese "Teambike´s" auch beim "Rotwildhändler" ordern?



Du solltest vielleicht einfach zu einem Rotwildhändler deines Vertrauens gehen und mit ihm sprechen. Die Team-Rahmen von Fiat und Topeak Ergon gibts erstmal nur als Rahmen/Gabel Set. Die passenden Komponenten wie Lenker/Vorbau und Sattelstütze gibts auch in Topeak/Ergon Farben. (Sieht geil aus!!) Grundsätzlich sollte dein Händler, so wie auch meiner, dein Rotwild-Bike auch nach deinen Wünschen aufbauen. Ist halt alles eine Preisfrage. Aber auch da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass durchaus auch sehr gute Preise zustande kommen können. 
Alle Rahmen von Rotwild können vom Händler auch einzeln bestellt werden und dann von ihm individuell aufgebaut und verkauft werden.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2009)

@ Thomas:

zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

Also nix wie hin zum Händler! 
Gibt es von jeder Art Rad die "Teambikes" oder nur die wie ´n paar posts vorher gezeigt?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

........  und zur Vorabinfo findest Du unter 
www.rotwild.de 
unter Bikes und dem Reiter "Ausstattungen" verschiedene Specs und Varianten.
Dazu gibt es auch geile Kataloge, die zum Teil schon Sammlerwert haben wie ich kürzlich lesen konnte.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Also nix wie hin zum Händler!
> Gibt es von jeder Art Rad die "Teambikes" oder nur die wie ´n paar posts vorher gezeigt?



Die gibt es nur von den "Race" bikes, also R.R2 HT und Fully.
aber schau mal auf der RW homepage.

Nettes Detail finde ich, dass die Topeak Ergon Variante nach Gewinn der Meisterschaften mit der WM, bzw DM Bandarole lackiert ist 
So ähnlich wie hier auf Kurschats "Werks" Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ........  und zur Vorabinfo findest Du unter
> www.rotwild.de
> unter Bikes und dem Reiter "Ausstattungen" verschiedene Specs und Varianten.
> Dazu gibt es auch geile Kataloge, die zum Teil schon Sammlerwert haben wie ich kürzlich lesen konnte.



Sammlerwerte? Naja, sehen ja auch recht gut und hochwertig aus, macht Spaß darin zu stöbern


----------



## at021971 (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Also nix wie hin zum Händler!
> Gibt es von jeder Art Rad die "Teambikes" oder nur die wie ´n paar posts vorher gezeigt?


 
Offiziell nur das R2 HT/FS. Aber was es da sonst noch gibt, erfährst Du beim Händler oder von Rotwild direkt ([email protected] bzw. [email protected]). Ole Wittrock leitet bei ADP das Marketing.

Früher gabe es auch immer einige andere Modelle als Teambikes, ohne dass sie im Katalog erwähnt wurden. Kaufen konnte man die aber trotzdem. Der Rahmen war dann, mit Ausnahme des in Alu-Klarlack ausgeführten Teils, in rot gehalten. Da die XC Wettbewerbs-Variant aber das Carbon R.R2 ist, wird es da wohl eher nur noch Downhiller/Dirtbikes als Teambikes geben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

Hm, na gut! Wirds wohl nichts mit nem Teambike, möchte ´n Hardtail.


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Offiziell nur das R2 HT/FS. Aber was es da sonst noch gibt, erfährst Du beim Händler oder von Rotwild direkt ([email protected] bzw. [email protected]). Ole Wittrock leitet bei ADP das Marketing.
> 
> Früher gabe es auch immer einige andere Modelle als Teambikes, ohne dass sie im Katalog erwähnt wurden. Kaufen konnte man die aber trotzdem. Der Rahmen war dann, mit Ausnahme des in Alu-Klarlack ausgeführten Teils, in rot gehalten. Da die XC Wettbewerbs-Variant aber das Carbon R.R2 ist, wird es da wohl eher nur noch Downhiller/Dirtbikes als Teambikes geben.
> 
> ...



Kennst dich schon ein wenig aus mit denen und Rotwild hm?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Sammlerwerte? Naja, sehen ja auch recht gut und hochwertig aus, macht Spaß darin zu stöbern



Im Ernst, schau mal ein paar Posts vorher, da sucht jemand dringend nach 'nem 2005er Katalog.....
Und wer dringend was sucht...
Ich habe mir den Katalog mit den Bikes von meinen Rotwilds jedenfalls mal ordendlich in die Vitrine gestellt


----------



## acid-driver (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Hm, na gut! Wirds wohl nichts mit nem Teambike, möchte ´n Hardtail.



in Schermbeck hängt eins rum

in rot - silber. so auch nicht im katalog. hab mal nach dem preis gefragt :/ naja hätte ich besser nicht...


----------



## at021971 (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> ....Wirds wohl nichts mit nem Teambike, möchte ´n Hardtail.


 
Die Teambikes gibt es als HT=Hardtail oder FS=Full Suspension. Also wo ist das Problem.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Kennst dich schon ein wenig aus mit denen und Rotwild hm?



KAnn ich bestätigen, Thomas ist mit Sicherheit einer unserer RW Freaks


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, schau mal ein paar Posts vorher, da sucht jemand dringend nach 'nem 2005er Katalog.....
> Und wer dringend was sucht...
> Ich habe mir den Katalog mit den Bikes von meinen Rotwilds jedenfalls mal ordendlich in die Vitrine gestellt



Wo sie hingehören  oder auf´m Klo, zum lesen wenn grad keiner stört


----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> in Schermbeck hängt eins rum
> 
> in rot - silber. so auch nicht im katalog. hab mal nach dem preis gefragt :/ naja hätte ich besser nicht...



Na klar, möchte sein, sind ja "Einzelstücke" und es soll ja nicht jeder damit rumfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diet (22. April 2009)

Gut, werd mich mal kundig machen. Beim Händler und beim Chef, vielleicht bekommt der ja ´n Rabatt  bei Fiat


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

Na dann mal los. Die Saison hat schon angefangen.
Wirst mit Rotwild sicher Deine Freude haben. 
Aber, neben der ganzen Design Diskussion. Fahr auch mal ein R1 oder R2 Probe, damit Du sicher bist , dass auch alles passt.


----------



## diet (23. April 2009)

Weiß schon  freu mich auch schon wie´n kleines Kind.
Zum Probefahren brauch ich nur mal Zeit, Mein Händler macht auf wenn ich anfange mit arbeiten und schließt wenn ich aufhöre, hab nur Samstags die Möglichkeit da vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Fahrnix (23. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> in Schermbeck hängt eins rum
> 
> in rot - silber. so auch nicht im katalog. hab mal nach dem preis gefragt :/ naja hätte ich besser nicht...



Wenn man in Schermbeck kaufen möchte muß man sich gut mit den Komponenten und Modelljahren auskennen.

Ein original ausgestattetes Rotwild hat von Haus aus ne gewisse Struktur mit DT Swiss und diesen Eigenen Teilen im Syntace Style.

Beispiel: Die derzeit angebotenen Fulcrum Red Metal 1 sind deutlich günstiger als die Red Metal 0 oder entsprechende DT Swiss. Ritchey Anbauteile sind auch eher als "günstig" zu betrachten.

Was nicht bedeutet, dass man da nichts gutes schießen kann.

Aber dann gut vorbereitet sein .


----------



## waldhase (23. April 2009)

diet schrieb:


> Weiß schon  freu mich auch schon wie´n kleines Kind.
> Zum Probefahren brauch ich nur mal Zeit, Mein Händler macht auf wenn ich anfange mit arbeiten und schließt wenn ich aufhöre, hab nur Samstags die Möglichkeit da vorbei zu schauen.



Für so wichtige Termine gibt es doch sicher Sonderurlaub


----------



## at021971 (23. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Wenn man in Schermbeck kaufen möchte muß man sich gut mit den Komponenten und Modelljahren auskennen.





Fahrnix schrieb:


> Ein original ausgestattetes Rotwild hat von Haus aus ne gewisse Struktur mit DT Swiss und diesen Eigenen Teilen im Syntace Style.


 
Ich war vor zwei Wochen in der alten Heimat und habe dann auch wie so oft, bei S-Tec vorbeigeschaut, um mir die Änderungen am 2009er R.GT1 zum 2008er näher anzuschauen. Und es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, was da in den zwei Hallen an hochwertigen, teuren Rennrädern und Mountainbikes rum steht. Und S-Tec hatte z.B. je ein 2008er und 2009er R.GT1 in original Rotwild Ausstattung da. Das heißt, neben den selber aufgebauten Rädern, kann S-Tec auch die von ADP vorkonfigurierten Bikes besorgen bzw. hat sie da. Für 3.598 EUR hätte ich da das 2009er original Rotwild R.GT1, aber mit auf Fulcrum Red Metal Zero HH geänderten Laufrädern bekommen. Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Fulcrum Red Metal Zero das 2 ½ fache der DT Swiss X1800 RWS kosten (~ +400 EUR).

Ein wie folgt ausgestattetes R.R1 FS hätte 3.400 EUR gekostet:
-Shimano XT Antrieb und Schaltung
-Magura Louise Scheibenbremse
-Rock Shox Reba Team 100,
-Fulcrum Red Metal Zero HH Laufräder
-Ritchey WCS Parts
Ein Fox 32 FRLC 100 hätte 200 EUR Aufpreis bedeutet. Eine Magura Marta SL 150 EUR. Bei diesem von S-Tec selber aufgebauten Rad, ist zu berücksichtigen, dass FOX und Shimaon die Preise angezogen haben.





Fahrnix schrieb:


> Beispiel: Die derzeit angebotenen Fulcrum Red Metal 1 sind deutlich günstiger als die Red Metal 0 oder entsprechende DT Swiss. Ritchey Anbauteile sind auch eher als "günstig" zu betrachten..


 

Zudem sind die Ritchey WCS Parts nicht unbedingt günstiger oder schlechter als die Rotwild Parts. Die Rotwild Parts passen nur besser zu den Bikes. Auch ist ein DT Swiss 1800 RWS Laufrad noch immer deutlich günstiger zu bekommen als eine Fulcrum Red Metal 1 (Faktor 2). Erst mit der Fulcrum Red Metal 3 nähert man sich so langsam von oben dem Niveau der DT Swiss X1800 an. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (23. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Wenn man in Schermbeck kaufen möchte muß man sich gut mit den Komponenten und Modelljahren auskennen.



was ich meine, war nur der rahmen. ansonsten hab ich auch viel von dem mavic zeug gesehen. halte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel von. weiß auch nicht warum...


----------



## Fahrnix (23. April 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich war vor zwei Wochen in der alten Heimat und habe dann auch wie so oft, bei S-Tec vorbeigeschaut, um mir die Änderungen am 2009er R.GT1 zum 2008er näher anzuschauen. Und es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, was da in den zwei Hallen an hochwertigen, teuren Rennrädern und Mountainbikes rum steht. Und S-Tec hatte z.B. je ein 2008er und 2009er R.GT1 in original Rotwild Ausstattung da. Das heißt, neben den selber aufgebauten Rädern, kann S-Tec auch die von ADP vorkonfigurierten Bikes besorgen bzw. hat sie da. Für 3.598 EUR hätte ich da das 2009er original Rotwild R.GT1, aber mit auf Fulcrum Red Metal Zero HH geänderten Laufrädern bekommen. Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Fulcrum Red Metal Zero das 2 ½ fache der DT Swiss X1800 RWS kosten (~ +400 EUR).
> 
> Ein wie folgt ausgestattetes R.R1 FS hätte 3.400 EUR gekostet:
> -Shimano XT Antrieb und Schaltung
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

ich bleib da einfach bei: "Wenn man in Schermbeck kaufen möchte muß man sich gut mit den Komponenten und Modelljahren auskennen."

Als LRS hatte ich die 1450 von DT im Kopf ......


----------



## at021971 (23. April 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ...."Wenn man in Schermbeck kaufen möchte muß man sich gut mit den Komponenten und Modelljahren auskennen."
> 
> Als LRS hatte ich die 1450 von DT im Kopf ......


 
Mag sein, habe da schon lange keine Komponenten mehr gekauft, da Andere mittlerweile den gleichen Preislevel in einem deutlich besser zu bedienenden Online-Shop anbieten. Nur Preise für komplette Räder, ob selber zusammengestellt oder vom Hersteller konfiguriert, sind bei denen schon verführerisch. Aber trotzdem versuche ich es jetzt erst mal bei den paar Rotwild Händlern im Raum München. Mal sehen, was man beim Kauf vor Ort an Zuschlag einkalkulieren muß.

Und die XR1450 hatte ich nicht betrachtet, da dieser LRS für das R.GT1 nicht angeboten wird und deshalb nicht zum genannte Preisvergleich passte. Auch bekommt man bei Rotwild die XR1450 nur in Verbindung mit XTR bestückten Bikes. Und XTR halte ich persönlich, bezüglich des Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, für uninteressant und in den meisten Jahrgängen für optisch nicht ansprechend.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. April 2009)

Mist, kann nicht nach Offenburg Morgen.
Wenn es einer von der Gemeinde schafft, schreibt doch mal wie es war, am Besten mit Bildern....


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

so, war heute auch wieder unterwegs. musste den letzten rest vom guten wetter sinnvoll verwerten 
fahrnix, du kennst die stelle doch bestimmt oder?


----------



## Fahrnix (26. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> so, war heute auch wieder unterwegs. musste den letzten rest vom guten wetter sinnvoll verwerten
> fahrnix, du kennst die stelle doch bestimmt oder?



Jupp, kenn ich. 10 m weiter geht es auch schön runter.

Mir ist heute früh die Kette gerissen . Bei ner Sram Hollowpin ist das KettenGlied mitten durch. War gerade in Deiner Heimatstadt! An der Jugendherberge Haltern. Konnte mit "geflickter" Kette nach hause fahren. Ist schon repariert.

Kurschat 2ter in Offenburg! 

Mit nem HT? Hab ich das richtig gesehen?


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

jawoll, den trail die 10m weiter hab ich auch gleich noch mitgenommen.

wie knallt ihr denn immer in die kurbel rein?
nem kollegen ist neulich ne HG93 weggebrochen.

ich hab mit meiner kmc kette jetzt 1400km pannenfrei 
mit den rocket rons übrigens auch. nur da ist der hintere leider schon fast runter


----------



## Fahrnix (26. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie knallt ihr denn immer in die kurbel rein?
> nem kollegen ist neulich ne HG93 weggebrochen.
> 
> ich hab mit meiner kmc kette jetzt 1400km pannenfrei
> mit den rocket rons übrigens auch. nur da ist der hintere leider schon fast runter



Vor 6 Wochen ist noch folgendes passiert:





Was fehlt auf dem Bild?

mfg


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

20â¬ fehlen auf dem bild 

ich hab neulich mal vorsichtshalber bei stec n neues mitgenommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. April 2009)

Das ist der Hammer, Kurschat 2ter beim Weltcup in Offenburg 
Glaube aber auf dem  R.R 2 Fully.
Jedenfalls fuhr er das letzte Woche bei seinem 5 ten Platz in Südafrika





Dazu noch Kalentieva auf Platz 4  

Sensationell für das relativ kleine Team von Topeak Ergon und natürlich Rotwild 

So ein Ärger, dass ich nicht live dabei sein konnte.....


----------



## waldhase (28. April 2009)

@alle "140mm Fahrer"
Für ein Freund eine Frage, wie habt Ihr eure Dämpfer eingestellt (wieviel Sag, wieviel Bar bei wieviel Gewicht)? Wieviel mm Federweg hat euer Dämpfer? Mein Dämpfer hat 57mm, ist bei den 140er auch so?


----------



## Trumpf (28. April 2009)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was das für ein Bike ist ? Das Foto ist vom Weltcup in Offenburg. Der Rahmen gibt mir aber Rätsel auf. Sieht zwar aus wie ein R.R2, aber die integrierte Sattelstütze und die fehlende Querstrebe an den Sitzstreben passen nicht so recht. Ist das irgendwie ein Fake-Rahmen ? Gefahren ist die Irina damit nicht.


----------



## Fahrnix (28. April 2009)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was das für ein Bike ist ? Das Foto ist vom Weltcup in Offenburg. Der Rahmen gibt mir aber Rätsel auf. Sieht zwar aus wie ein R.R2, aber die integrierte Sattelstütze und die fehlende Querstrebe an den Sitzstreben passen nicht so recht. Ist das irgendwie ein Fake-Rahmen ? Gefahren ist die Irina damit nicht.



Das mit der integrierten Sattelstütze soll wohl kommen, für Racer.

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht mein Ding. Transport und so ... .

Was sind denn das für niedliche Reifen? Cityrad? Bestimmt nur zum einrollen vorm Rennen drauf.


----------



## omega1848 (28. April 2009)

Ist schon richtig so, ist ein speziell für Irina gemachter Rahmen, stimmt auch so mit der integr. Sattelstütze etc.


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @alle "140mm Fahrer"
> Für ein Freund eine Frage, wie habt Ihr eure Dämpfer eingestellt (wieviel Sag, wieviel Bar bei wieviel Gewicht)? Wieviel mm Federweg hat euer Dämpfer? Mein Dämpfer hat 57mm, ist bei den 140er auch so?


nein, nicht alle Bikes die 140mm Fw haben, haben gleichzeitig einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub, es kommt auf die Übersetzung des Hinterbaus an.
Sag ist Geschmack sache, bei meinem 04er RFC fahr ich 25-30% beim 03er RFC ca. 20%


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2009)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen was das für ein Bike ist ? Das Foto ist vom Weltcup in Offenburg. Der Rahmen gibt mir aber Rätsel auf. Sieht zwar aus wie ein R.R2, aber die integrierte Sattelstütze und die fehlende Querstrebe an den Sitzstreben passen nicht so recht. Ist das irgendwie ein Fake-Rahmen ? Gefahren ist die Irina damit nicht.



Gab es in einem der letzten Rotwild Newsletter nicht einen Bericht darüber?
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mit dem Bike von Kurschat.
Das Topeak Team fährt im Prinzip das zukünftige 2010 R.R2, so wie das 2009er Serien R.R2 in der Saison 2008 eingesetzt/erprobt wurde.
Aus dem Rennsport für die Serie o.ä. wurde geschrieben.
Vielleicht hat ja noch einer den Newsletter....
Glaube aber nicht dass die integrierte Sattelstütze in der zukünftigen Serie kommt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich könnt    





Habe nach dem Waschen vergessen den Kettenschutz wieder draufzumachen. 
War dummerweise 'ne recht lange und holprige Tour.
Habe auf der Strebe  fast 20 solcher Einschläge
Passt auf, das Euch das nicht passiert......


----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2009)

hui, das ist ärgerlich. mach einfach den schutz wieder drauf, dann sieht mans nicht mehr  

immerhin bekommst du deinen kettenstrebenschutz zum waschen ab. bei mir läuft da eine strippe fürs schaltwerk lang. und der neoprenschutz ist in die aufnahme dafür integriert. das heißt, ich muss immer an der schaltung rumspielen, wenn ich waschen will. naja. wasch ich da halt nicht so viel


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ich könnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es dich richtig stört, dann versuchs mal bei Rotwild. Soweit ich weiß, lackieren sie Rahmen bei Bedarf neu. Vielleicht machen sie es ja auch nur mit der Kettenstrebe. Könnte ich mir vorstellen. Schick mal ne Mail dahin. Fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (2. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ich könnt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie jmr-biking schon sagte, nimm mal Kontakt mit Rotwild auf und frage sie, ob sie den Lackierservice nicht nur für ältere Räder anbieten. Wenn ja, dann schick es am Ende der Saison zu ADP und lass den Hinterbau original lackieren. Ich habe auch vor, das im Winter mit meinem RCC 09 zu machen, da am Unterrohr das Aluminium unter dem Lack blasen geworfen hat (der innenverlegte Schaltzug hat sich durch Gummistopfen und Lack gescheuert).

Alternative: Bitte ADP Dir den Originallack zuzusenden und bessere es selber aus. Nach ein paar Wochen kannst Du mit ein wenig Schleifpaste, das dann so hinbekommen, dass es kaum noch wahrnehmbar ist. Das Prozedere habe ich auch schon mal durchgemacht, nachdem mir mein Bike beim Alpencross an einem Felsen gelehnt abrutschte und über einen recht großen Bereich das Sitz-und das Oberrohr vom Lack befreite.

Einen kompletter Rahmen lackieren lassen, kostet übrigens 300 EUR. Kannst es über Deinen Händler machen oder direkt an ADP schicken.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

Die ersten Macken sind die Schlimmsten
Aber wie schon vorher mal einer aus der Gemeinde schrieb, ist halt auch ein MTB.
Wie Acid-Driver meinte, werde schön brav den Schutz drauf machen, damit nicht noch mehr passiert und man es nicht mehr sieht.
Ärgern tut es mich trotzdem und werde wie von Euch vorgeschlagen den Rotwild Service ausprobieren.
Wusste gar nicht dass die so etwas machen.
Ruf die mal an und checke was die Möglichkeiten sind. Evtl. über Winter, wenn nicht soviel gefahren wird.

Danke noch mal für die Tips!


----------



## jmr-biking (3. Mai 2009)

Na ja, der Trend geht bei dir ja auch zum Drittrad, dann kannst du es auch mal verschmerzen nicht mit dem C1 zu fahren, sondern mit den anderen beiden.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

AN die Bremsenexperten!!

Meine Bremse "klingelt".
Zur Vorgeschichte,nach der Tour musste ich das Vorderrad demontieren um es zu verladen, dabei wird jemand die Bremse betätigt habe, die natürlich nicht gesichert war.
Um die Bremse wieder benutzen zu können, habe ich die Bremskolben vorsichtig mit einem breiten Schraubenzieher zurück gedrückt. Vorderrad wieder eingebaut, nichts schleift mehr. Also heute ab in den Wald. Nach einigen Meter stellte ich fest dass das Rad bei Vibrationen "klingelt", so ähnlich als ob eine Schraube nicht festgezogen ist (sind aber alle fest). Ich kann die Ursache nicht orten - hat jemand eine Idee!!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

wie immer bei missfallenden tönen, bremssattel neu ausrichten. kann schonmal sein, dass sich die kolben anders setzen als am anfang


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie immer bei missfallenden tönen, bremssattel neu ausrichten. kann schonmal sein, dass sich die kolben anders setzen als am anfang



Ich habe den Bremssattel mehrmals gelöst, ausgerichtet und mit Drehmoment wieder angezogen??


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

hm seltsam 

schnellspanner richtig zu?
dreck auf den belägen?
scheibe krumm?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wird es unheimlich
Kurschat in Houffalize beim 3ten Weltcup Rennen schon wieder 2ter


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm seltsam
> 
> schnellspanner richtig zu? JA
> dreck auf den belägen?
> scheibe krumm?



Dreck auf den Belägen? Also ausbauen und prüfen?
Scheibe krumm? Was tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Dreck auf den Belägen? Also ausbauen und prüfen?
> Scheibe krumm? Was tun?



@Waldhase
Hast Du aber auch ein Pech....
Mein Tip, fummel lieber nicht soviel an der Bremse rum.
Du hast doch Garantie. Lass es den Händler richten.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

jo, kann sein, dass sich ein steinchen in den belag gebohrt hat. kann ja nur recht klein sein.

sollte das nicht der fall sein, scheibe abbauen (torx25) und auf eine plane oberfläche legen.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> jo, kann sein, dass sich ein steinchen in den belag gebohrt hat. kann ja nur recht klein sein.
> 
> sollte das nicht der fall sein, scheibe abbauen (torx25) und auf eine plane oberfläche legen.



...und dann?


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

also wenn ein stein im belag ist, machst den raus und schleifst die beläge mit ganz feinem schleifpapier zur sicherheit an.

wenn die scheibe verbogen ist, geh zumhändler. evtl fertigungsfehler -> austausch.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Mai 2009)

Waldhase, lass stecken.
Nicht verschlimmbessern.
Rad ist noch so gut wie neu.
Lass es den Händler machen. Dafür ist der und die Garantie doch da
Oder Du bringst es zu Acid-Driver in den Keller....


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2009)

Bei Rotwild gibt es die Passenden "Lackstifte" , ist in dem Sinne kein lackstift, zumindest bei mir den ich bekommen habe, sondern ein kleines FlÃ¤schen mit Pinsel.
Soweit ich mich noch erinnere kostete es ca. 5â¬
Modelljahr und Type angeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Mai 2009)

Coole Sache.
Werde wohl 3 brauchen, Rot, Silber und Schwarz.
15 Euronen sind aber voll i.o.

Danke für die Tips


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na ja, der Trend geht bei dir ja auch zum Drittrad, dann kannst du es auch mal verschmerzen nicht mit dem C1 zu fahren, sondern mit den anderen beiden.



Na so Dicke habe ich es auch nicht.
Das RCC 1.3 gehört meinem Mädel (RAhmengrösse S)
Das RCC 0.3 habe ich verkauft (kein Platz, kein Budget)


----------



## Fishtank (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich gehöre seit 2 Wochen auch zum Club der Rotwildbesitzer und wollte euch mal mein Gerät vorstellen.
So wie es da steht 9,5 Kg allerdings voll einsatzfähig für 100 Kg Zuladung. Leichtbau auch für schwere Jungs.
Seit 600km keine Probleme mit den Teilen.
Hoffe euch gefällts.
Grüße


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Mai 2009)

Macht nix, wiege auch knapp 95 kg
Schickes Teil, das gleiche wie FAhrnix glaube ich.
Wieso "Enduro Frischling" mit einem Hardtail?


----------



## singletrailer67 (4. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn es dich richtig stört, dann versuchs mal bei Rotwild. Soweit ich weiß, lackieren sie Rahmen bei Bedarf neu. Vielleicht machen sie es ja auch nur mit der Kettenstrebe. Könnte ich mir vorstellen. Schick mal ne Mail dahin. Fragen kostet nichts.



Uiuiuih...

Kauft euch mal nen Ghost....da ist die Oberfläche ungleich härter...
Ist ja der Hammer!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Mai 2009)

Genau, HAmmer. So ungefähr schlug die Kette auf die Strebe.
Mein Fehler. Bin aber froh das es 'ne Lösung dafür gibt


----------



## Fishtank (4. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Enduro Frischling ist noch von früher wo sie dir nen Titel verpasst haben.
Hab ich noch nich geändert.
Grüße


----------



## Fahrnix (5. Mai 2009)

Fishtank schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich gehöre seit 2 Wochen auch zum Club der Rotwildbesitzer und wollte euch mal mein Gerät vorstellen.
> So wie es da steht 9,5 Kg allerdings voll einsatzfähig für 100 Kg Zuladung. Leichtbau auch für schwere Jungs.
> Seit 600km keine Probleme mit den Teilen.
> ...



Schönes Rad 

Vergiß nicht Dich bei Rotwild zu registrieren. Garantie wird dann verlängert.

mfg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Hat wer von euch Interesse an Rotwild Schmuck? Den ich hab mir  vor Jahren mal welchen machen lassen. Da ich ihn aber nicht mehr trage bzw. überhaupt keinen Schmuck trage würde ich ihn abgeben. Fotos sind die vom damaligen Verkäufer. 
Siegelring 






[/URL][/IMG]  

Normaler Ring mit Schriftzug und Logo






[/URL][/IMG]

Anhänger






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Ringe sind nahezu ungetragen nur der Anhänger hat Gebrauchsspuren. 
Alles echt Silber mit Bonze. Bei Interesse bitte per PM an mich!

Lg


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

sieht echt geil aus. hat mein händler auch rumliegen. welche größe haben die ringe denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Mai 2009)

Habs jetzt einfach mit der Schiebelehre nachgemessen. Siegelring 20,5mm und der Normale 20mm.

Gruß


----------



## Orakel (5. Mai 2009)

etwas für Freaks.
Hatte mal deswegen bei Rotwild nachgefragt nachdem ich auf der eurobike Mitarbeiter von Rotwild damit rumlaufen sah, bekommen nur Mitarbeiter bekam ich zuhören, nicht für den Verkauf bestimmt.
Schön wer sie hat.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Mai 2009)

Meine Wenigkeit arbeitet definitiv nicht bei Rotwild. Der einzige Mitarbeiter der sie hat den ich kenne ist der Danny(Österreich vertrieb), der lange Typ der früher bei Roox war.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Mai 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit arbeitet definitiv nicht bei Rotwild. Der einzige Mitarbeiter der sie hat den ich kenne ist der Danny(Österreich vertrieb), der lange Typ der früher bei Roox war.



HAt Rotwild einen eigenen Vertrieb in Österreich?
Dachte die gibt es nur in Deutschland.


----------



## at021971 (8. Mai 2009)

Den Österreichvertrieb macht wohl Danny Herz, der früher bei Roox (ADP hatte ein Zeit lang serienmäßig Parts von Roox verbaut und auch die Roox Vertriebsrechte für Deustchland inne) war und dann zu ADP in Deutschland kam. Mit Ihm hatte ich damals so einige Mialwechsel. Mittlerweile ist Danny wohl zurück in Österreich und hat dort den Rotwildvertrieb für ADP übernommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Mai 2009)

Die sind ja grösser als ich dachte.
HAt Rotwild auch in andern Ländern eigene "Vertriebsgesellschaften"


----------



## at021971 (8. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wie das im sonstige Ausland läuft. In der Schweiz haben sie einen Importeur. http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=691

Ich selber habe auch schon finnische Rotwildtest gesehen.

Im I-Net gibt es auch etliche asiatische Seiten, die Rotwild anbieten. Und auf der Homepage stehen bei der Händler/Testbike Suchmaschine folgende Länder: Austria, Belguim, Czech Republic, Denmark, Great Brittain, France, Italy, Luxemburg, Netherlands, South Korea, Spain und Switzerland.

Gruß
Thomas

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2009)

Hi Thomas,

danke für die Info.
Wusste gar nicht, wie international Rotwild mittlerweile operiert. Fehlt nur noch die USA
Könnte mir glatt vorstellen, dass Rotwild dort gut ankommt. Zumal die Amis so auf "Made in Germany" stehen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Mai 2009)

Der normale Ring ist verkauft. Nur zur Info.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (9. Mai 2009)

@Dr.Hannibal

Ich habe Deine Radsammlung bestaunt. Sind alles Räder noch in deinem Bestand?
Fährst Du alle selber oder sind es mehr Sammlerstücke zum anschauen und staunen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2009)

Also, .....
 eigendlich wollten wir für mein Mädel ein neues Fully kaufen. Da das Specialized unserer Kleinen zu klein wird und sie schon eifrig mit dem RCC1.3 fährt, sollte Sie dann das Rad der Mutti erben.
Das neue C1 war natürlich erste Wahl, aber auch das neue Votec V.MR war eine ernste Option. Das Votec, kam dann auch wegen der unsicheren Liefertermine nicht mehr in Frage, also war klar, es wird wieder ein Rotwild.

Da mein Mädel aber Ihr RCC 1.3 doch nicht mehr hergeben wollte 
kam folgendes raus:




Das erste Rotwild für unseren Nachwuchs. Ein C1 aus 2008 in XS.

Somit sieht unser Rotwild Gehege jetzt so aus 





Hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @Dr.Hannibal
> 
> Ich habe Deine Radsammlung bestaunt. Sind alles Räder noch in deinem Bestand?
> Fährst Du alle selber oder sind es mehr Sammlerstücke zum anschauen und staunen?



Danke! Ja das sind alle meine nur das Blizzard hab ich nicht mehr. Aber dafür hab ich die Hälfte meiner Bikes noch nicht fotografiert und eingestellt. 6-7 Bikes sind immer regelmäßig im Gebrauch und der Rest ist schon wie du sagst Sammlerstücke. Oder werden nur mehr nach Lust und Laune verwendet.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2009)

@ alex_RCC03:

Schöne kleine Rotwild-Sammlung habt ihr jetzt.  Das Neue, ist wohl ein RCC1.3, sieht nach einem Customaufbau aus, oder?
Sehr schön geworden, mit Syntace VRO sieht es tourentauglich aus.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

das neue ist ein C1 HT von 08 

habe das gleiche teil nur zwei nummern größer


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, hast recht. Aber egal, alles schöne Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr Rotwild Ritter,

verfolge dieses Forum seit geraumer Zeit, und wollte mich d.h. eigentlich mein Bike vorstellen;

Bin seit geraumer Zeit stolzer Besitzer eines RE.1, und bin damit schon einige Touren gefahren; 
Würde mir gerne noch eine Variosattelstütze einbauen; Hat schon jemand damit erfahrung?

Gruß

Mainbiker363

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Bike:


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Bike:



ich seh leider nix  ein E1 fehlt noch in der runde. sehr geiles rad.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das neue ist ein C1 HT von 08
> 
> habe das gleiche teil nur zwei nummern größer



Stimmt, ist ein 2008er C1.
Nur mit einer recht einfachen Ausstattung.
Lenker ist noch etwas zu breit, werde ich wohl tauschen und wieder drauf machen wenn Sie grösser ist.

Das RCC 1.3 gehört meinem Mädel.
Das will Sie einfach nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2009)

Hier für dich, acid-driver:

Das RE1 von Mainbiker363:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/350109]
	
[/URL]

Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Mai 2009)

Mein R.E1 ist ja noch im Aufbau, hat ´ne Joplin-Sattelstütze und die harmoniert da sicher sehr gut mit dem Konzept.
Für 2009 gibt´s die jetzt auch mit 120mm Absenkung und verbessertem Innenleben, so dass die Axialbewegung wohl auch eher der Vergangenheit angehört.
Ich hoffe die 12mm MDI´s samt Steckachse sind bald bei mir - sind die letzten fehlenden Teile...


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

sehr geiles rad 

nur die klickies und die gustel passen irgendwie nicht zusammen


----------



## Orakel (10. Mai 2009)

schön das R.E.1 ist das 09er Modell.Oder??
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, weiss ist doch die Racefarbe der Rotwilds.
Warum dann bei einem Enduro???


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier für dich, acid-driver:
> 
> Das RE1 von Mainbiker363:
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike 
Das ist keine original Rotwild Spec, oder?
Wieviel Federweg hat Dein E1 vorne?


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> schön das R.E.1 ist das 09er Modell.Oder??
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, weiss ist doch die Racefarbe der Rotwilds.
> Warum dann bei einem Enduro???



Das mit der Farbgebung bei Rotwild hatte wir ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal. Ich glaube, Rotwild nimmt das auch nicht mehr so genau. Blick da auch nicht mehr so ganz durch. Vor ein paar Jahren war das einfacher.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

ist ne lyrik. dürften 160mm sein. nur ist die auf dem bild ganz reingeschraubt (u-turn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das mit der Farbgebung bei Rotwild hatte wir ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal. Ich glaube, Rotwild nimmt das auch nicht mehr so genau. Blick da auch nicht mehr so ganz durch. Vor ein paar Jahren war das einfacher.



gutes Thema....
So eine richtig eindeutige Farbstrategie scheint es nicht zu geben.
Vor Jahren waren alle Bikes mit der Grungfarbe Alu (silber) mit rot-schwarz, so wie mein altes RCC 0.3.
Dann kamen zum ersten Mal neue Farben hinzu die Race Bikes in Weiß/Schwarz für Carbon und das R1 in Weiß, sowie die ersten schwarzen Bikes mit dem GT1, GT2.
Natürlich alles super schicke Räder
Schade finde ich aber,  dass es pro Modell immer nur eine Farbe gibt.
Habe mich für ein C1 Cross mit 140 mm entschieden, auch weil es Schwarz war. Ein 120 C1 hätte es auch getan, wollte aber keins in weiß.....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist ne lyrik. dürften 160mm sein. nur ist die auf dem bild ganz reingeschraubt (u-turn)



Danke
Kennst Dich bei den Fullies als Hardtail Fahrer ja ganz gut aus


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

ich will ja auch ein fully haben. 
mein plan ist es, ein cube stereo zu kaufen, das eine saison zu fahren, um dann die teile an ein liteville 301 zu schrauben und den stereo rahmen zu verkaufen. 

leider weiß ich nur noch nicht, wie ich den ganzen spaß finanzieren kann 

also wenn ihr n günstiges fully seht, dass ne pike, ne louise und x-12 hat --> PM


----------



## at021971 (10. Mai 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> schön das R.E.1 ist das 09er Modell.Oder??
> Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, weiss ist doch die Racefarbe der Rotwilds.
> Warum dann bei einem Enduro???


 
Ich glaube die Rotwild Farbenlehre ist auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. Das R.E1 gibt es aber auch in schwarz/rot, so wie es früher ausschließlich lackiert gewesen wäre.

Aber ich muß sagen, als ich das R.E1 auf der Eurobike sah, war es speziell dieses, was in weiß/rot positive herausstach. Mehr noch als das weiß/rot beim R.R1 FS/HT. 

Ich hoffe ja noch, dass ADP sich erbarmt und auf der Eurobike ein R.GT1 mit der Farboption weiß/rot vorstellt. Als Sonderanfertigung haben sie nach Prüfung ja schließlich doch einen Rückzieher gemacht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


>



Radl steht zum Verkauf:
> Kurzbeschreibung:

Rahmen: Prototyp RFR 03/04
Gabel: Marzocchi Shiver DC
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 6way
Schaltung: X.0-Schaltwerk + XT-Umwerfer
Antrieb: Truvativ Holzfeller + Firebeast Kefü
Laufräder: Nope Bitch Whippa + DT Swiss FR 440-Naben

Allgemein ist das Bike in einem guten Zustand. Gebrauchsspuren sind unvermeidlich, finde ich zumindest. Über den Preis bin ich mir noch nicht im Klaren 
Ich verkaufe das Rad ohne Bremsen, kann ich nicht mehr verantworten ....  Sattelstütze + Sattel würde ich auch gern behalten, da prima eingesessen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

die Gabel ist tatsächlich ne LYRIK mit 160mm; Der Aufbau erfolgte nach meinen Gusto, d.h. ich habe jetzt wieder die XT dran, hatte vorher (an meinen alten Bike) die XTR; Werde jetzt noch die Cobra 900i verbauen, und dann gehts im Juli zur Transalp; 
Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich auf die Formula the one umsteige.

Gruß

Mainbiker

Achja der Rahmen wurde von Rotwild letztes Jahr im Herbst kostenlos getauscht (Danke an Herrn L. und an Herrn M.) Hatte vorher ein knacken im Rahmen, aber der Service war aller erste Sahne. Dieser zusehende Rahmen ist (denke ich) das Modell 08, verbaut Oktober 08;


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Mai 2009)

Du fährst die Transalp mit nem E1?!
HAbe das C1 mit 140mm und habe auch bei ziemlich holprigen Touren noch ordendlich Federungs Reserve. 
Meinst Du nicht mit Deinem 160mm wäre das nicht ein bisschen zuviel Long Travel für eine Alpenüberquerung.
Wäre ein Marathon Fully, wie das GT1 oder GT2 nicht besser geeignet?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Mai 2009)

ach weist, hatte bisher ein Scott Ransom mit der selben Ausstattung gefahren, und hab mit dem Ransom selbst das Eisjöchel bezwungen. Das Ransom war noch etwas schwerer, und auch ich bin nicht der leichteste. Denke die Transalp ist eine Herausforderung, und solange (war letztes Wochenende in Meran habe Meran2000 und gegenüber das Vigiljoch geschaft)  solche Touren machbar sind, kanns auch mit der Transalp klappen.

Werde dann mal darüber berichten.

Gruß

Mainbiker363


----------



## Fahrnix (12. Mai 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ach weist, hatte bisher ein Scott Ransom mit der selben Ausstattung gefahren, und hab mit dem Ransom selbst das Eisjöchel bezwungen. Das Ransom war noch etwas schwerer, und auch ich bin nicht der leichteste. Denke die Transalp ist eine Herausforderung, und solange (war letztes Wochenende in Meran habe Meran2000 und gegenüber das Vigiljoch geschaft)  solche Touren machbar sind, kanns auch mit der Transalp klappen.
> 
> Werde dann mal darüber berichten.
> 
> ...



Hallo du Bergaufmonster,

wie fährt sich den das E1 im Vergleich zum Ransom? In den einschlägigen Zeitungen wird das Scott gerade für die Bergaufeigenschaften gelobt.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Mai 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Radl steht zum Verkauf:
> > Kurzbeschreibung:
> 
> Sattelstütze + Sattel würde ich auch gern behalten, da prima eingesessen.



So ein Klasse Teil.
Aus welchem Jahr ist das nochmal?
Warum behälts Du das Radl nicht?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Mai 2009)

naja das Ransom hatte den Vorteil, das man den Dämpfer komplett blockieren konnte; aber die spritzigkeit liegt eindeutig beim R.E1; auch bergauf kletter es besser als das Ransom; Der größte Fehler beim Ransom war das ewige Knacken, selbst nach Rahmentausch; Hatte dann damit einen Unfall und habe mir anschl. das Roti gekauft;
Die Touren mit dem Ransom (2 Jahre lang) waren anstrengend aber immer machbar; hatte vor dem Ransom ein Genius, da brach aber zweimal die Schwinge; und Touren im Gebirge, dich ich mit den Genius fuhr, konnte ich mühelos mit dem Ransom und dieses Jahr auch mit den R.E1 wiederholen.
Alles in allen, war jch vorher eingefleischter Scott Fahrer, aber die Brüche und das ewige Knacken haben mir den Rest.

Gruß

Mainbiker363


----------



## Fahrnix (12. Mai 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> naja das Ransom hatte den Vorteil, das man den Dämpfer komplett blockieren konnte; aber die spritzigkeit liegt eindeutig beim R.E1; auch bergauf kletter es besser als das Ransom; Der größte Fehler beim Ransom war das ewige Knacken, selbst nach Rahmentausch; Hatte dann damit einen Unfall und habe mir anschl. das Roti gekauft;
> Die Touren mit dem Ransom (2 Jahre lang) waren anstrengend aber immer machbar; hatte vor dem Ransom ein Genius, da brach aber zweimal die Schwinge; und Touren im Gebirge, dich ich mit den Genius fuhr, konnte ich mühelos mit dem Ransom und dieses Jahr auch mit den R.E1 wiederholen.
> Alles in allen, war jch vorher eingefleischter Scott Fahrer, aber die Brüche und das ewige Knacken haben mir den Rest.
> 
> ...



Verstehe. Hört sich logisch an und was die Zeitungen schreiben ... na ja. Dann weiter viel Freude am fahren!!!


----------



## FORT_man (12. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich bin zufällig auf diesen Teil des MTB-Forums gestossen und wollte mich mal melden (nach dem Motto: ...wo seid ihr?)
ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen als Zweit-Mtb ein 2008er Rotwild GT1 gekauft:
Naja, jetzt ist es eindeutig mein Erst-Bike, ich habe noch so ein Standard CC Hardtail (FORT-Rahmen aus Tschechien, Citec-LR und Reeba SL etc.)
Der Umstieg auf Rotwild ist im übertragenen Sinne wie ein Umstieg von einer Rudergaleere auf eine Luxus-Rennyacht, ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich mich all die Jahre gequält habe 
So, hier ist das gute Stück, den Hinterrad-Reifen habe ich in den letzten Wochen schon ganz schön heruntergeschrubbt:


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Mai 2009)

Na endlich mal wieder ein GT-Fahrer. Schönes Bike. Der Vergleich zu deinem Tschechen-Bike ist gut. 
Viel Spaß noch mit deinem R.GT1 !!

Ich und mein Bike auf Belvedere bei Manderscheid:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Mai 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich bin zufällig auf diesen Teil des MTB-Forums gestossen und wollte mich mal melden (nach dem Motto: ...wo seid ihr?)
> ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen als Zweit-Mtb ein 2008er Rotwild GT1 gekauft:
> ...



Sehr Schick, das GT.
@ Mainbiker, mit so nem Teil tust Du Dich auf der Transalp glaube ich etwas leichter. Bergauf zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefighter (13. Mai 2009)




----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Mai 2009)

uiiiiiii was issn jetzt los, noch ein neues
Hat aber schon ein paar Jahre auf'm Buckel, oder?
Was ist das denn für ein Modell und aus welchem JAhr?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. Mai 2009)

@ Alex RCC03, mag sein, bin aber mit meinen R.E1 mehr als zufrieden; Klar würde und könnte man wenn...
Hab mich dafür entschieden. UND habs bisjetzt nicht bereut 

Grüße

Mainbiker363


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Mai 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @ Alex RCC03, mag sein, bin aber mit meinen R.E1 mehr als zufrieden; Klar würde und könnte man wenn...
> Hab mich dafür entschieden. UND habs bisjetzt nicht bereut
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen.
Finde das E1 wirklich klasse
Stelle es mir nur ziemlich anstengend vor mit nem Enduro die Transalp zu fahren. Wahrscheinlich doch Bergaufmonster
Gebe zu, bin weder die Transalp noch das E1 zuvor gefahren.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. Mai 2009)

wo wohnst Du? wenn in der nähe kannste gerne mal Probefahren 

Komme aus Bamberg, und das Bergaufmonster naja, mir macht es spass mich richtig zu quälen, da ich hier am besten Stress abbauen kann;

Mein Motte: Der Weg ist das Ziel.

Aber, wie bereits erwähnt, bin nunmal keine smarte 70-80Kg; Habe halt bei 190cm derzeit etwas viel (100kg) auf den Rippen, und da ist mir ein stabiler Rahmen halt lieber. Hatte übrigens mit einen alten Bike aufgrund eines Rahmenproblems einen solche Sturz hingelegt, auf nen ganz normalen Fahradweg, und lag 2 Tage im KKH;


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Mai 2009)

Verstehe und danke fürs Angebot
Passen würde Dein E1 ja, bei meinen 1,95 und 95kg
BAmberg ist nicht gerade ums Eck von Stuttgart, aber wer weis wo man sich mal trifft. It a small world.......


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mein GT Ende August bei einer Transalp vom Tegernsee zum Gardasee auf Herz und Nieren testen. Dann kann ich mehr sagen.
Kleiner alpiner Test am Kalterer See hat es im April schon hinter sich. Und ich muss sagen, bergauf schön leichtfüßig, auf dem Singletrail agil und bergab mit seinen 120 mm Fahrwerk ausreichend Reserve. Selbst schwierigere steinigere Passagen klappten gut. 

Fotos von Tramin gibt`s auf meiner Homepage unter "Out of Eifel".


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> So ein Klasse Teil.
> Aus welchem Jahr ist das nochmal?
> Warum behälts Du das Radl nicht?



Tue mich auch schwer, aber langsam wirds eng im Keller...
Auf alle Fälle losdrücken will ich es ja nicht, dann würde ich es bei Ebay verkaufen.
Baue mir gerade eine Nicolai Helius ST auf und würde dann voraussichtlich doch mehr das Neue fahren. Und zum immer mehr rumstehen lassen finde ich es zu schade.

Baujahr müsste, wenn es der Prototype vom 04er ist (wie ich vermute), 2002 sein.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

in Litzendorf findet morgen der Fränkische Marathon statt; geht jemand hin?
werde Nachmittags mal rausfahren.

Wenn jemand hingeht, kann er sich mal melden, vieleicht kann man sich ja austauschen .

Gruß

Mainbiker363


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2009)

Nicht unbedingt das richtige Thema hier. Mehr Glück könntest du hier haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Mai 2009)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Tue mich auch schwer, aber langsam wirds eng im Keller...
> Auf alle Fälle losdrücken will ich es ja nicht, dann würde ich es bei Ebay verkaufen.
> Baue mir gerade eine Nicolai Helius ST auf und würde dann voraussichtlich doch mehr das Neue fahren. Und zum immer mehr rumstehen lassen finde ich es zu schade.
> 
> Baujahr müsste, wenn es der Prototype vom 04er ist (wie ich vermute), 2002 sein.



Wenn ich Platz hätte würde ich es auf jeden Fall behalten.
Wird bestimmt mal ein Klassiker


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Mai 2009)

HAbe vor einigen Wochen übrigens mein 4 Jahre altes RCC 0.3 versteigert
aber für 1.700 Euro
Das nenne ich "Restwert"
Der geringe Preisverfall ist sicher noch ein Grund sich für ein Rotwild zu entscheiden


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Mai 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> in Litzendorf findet morgen der Fränkische Marathon statt; geht jemand hin?
> werde Nachmittags mal rausfahren.
> ...



Leider nicht ganz meine Ecke.
Verabrede Dich doch mal mit JMR zu 'ner Transalp.
Da könnt Ihr ausprobieren, ob das E1 oder GT besser geht


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2009)

Da ich das erste Mal über die Alpen fahre, wird es eine geführte Tour mit ulpbike sein. Eine eigene geplante Tour kommt dann vielleicht, je nach Erfahrung. Die Tour mit ulpbike Ende August ist leider schon ausgebucht. 

Dieses WE ist das Gerolsteiner Radsport Festival. War eben am Stand meines Händlers. Viele schöne Rotwild-Bikes hat er dort stehen. Rennräder und MTB`s. Ganz schwierig dort nicht in Versuchung zu kommen. 

http://www.gerolsteiner-radsport-festival.de


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Mai 2009)

Schon gehört?
Kurschat gewinnt in Heubach vor Absalon


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist der Wahnsinn. Hab grad den Artikel auf BikeSportNews gelesen.
War selbst heute bei einem Rennen, Schinder(hannes)-MTB-Marathon, aber leider nicht so erfolgreich wie Wolfman. 

Bericht: BikeSportNews


----------



## at021971 (17. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da ich das erste Mal über die Alpen fahre, wird es eine geführte Tour mit ulpbike sein. Eine eigene geplante Tour kommt dann vielleicht, je nach Erfahrung.....


 
Ein Alpencross ohne Führung ist kein Hexenwerk. Die beiden 2002 und 2004 haben wir noch mit dem Planer aus dem Buch Traumtouren Transalp erstellt. Da sind die meisten, der bei der Bike Transalp Challenge gefahrenen Etappen drin. Die kann man sich mit dem, dem Buch beiliegenden Tool, individuell zusammenstellen. 

Den ersten Transalp habe wir noch mit Roadbook gefahren, was sehr mühselig ist, da man immer wieder anhalten und schauen muß, ob man noch auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Beim zweiten Transalp hatten wir dann schon für den Track einen Gramin Foretrex (ohne Karte) mit den von www.bike-gps.de gekauften GPS Daten zu den Etappen aus dem o.g. Buch. 

Da die 2004 gekauften Daten aber nicht zu einm 100%tig zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis führten, habe ich den Transalp 2009, nach grober Einigung über die Route, mit Google Earth selber geplant. Anregungen habe ich mir aus GPX-Tourenfragmenten aus dem I-Net geholt, die zur geplanten Route passten. Diese Bruchstücke habe ich schließlich individuell zusammengestellt. Somit hatte ich einen groben Leitfaden, beim dem ich die Routenführung anschließend Stück für Stück an die eigenen Vorstellungen anpassen konnte. Am 11 Juli werden wir dann ausgerüstet mit zwei Gramin Edge 705, in 8 Etappen von Bad Aibling nach Riva aufbrechen. Mal sehen, wie es diesmal Mal mit der selber gelanten Route klappt.

Nachteile einer nicht geführten Tour sind natürlich einmal, dass man ständig mit den 12 kg Gepäck unterwegs ist, welches bei geführten Touren oft per Auto zum nächsten Etappenort gebracht wird. Desweiteren muss man sich noch um Unterkünfte und den Rücktransport kümmern.

Viele Spaß und Glück bei Deiner Transalp-Premiere!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (17. Mai 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ein Alpencross ohne Führung ist kein Hexenwerk. Die beiden 2002 und 2004 haben wir noch mit dem Planer aus dem Buch Traumtouren Transalp erstellt. Da sind die meisten, der bei der Bike Transalp Challenge gefahrenen Etappen drin. Die kann man sich mit dem, dem Buch beiliegenden Tool, individuell zusammenstellen.
> 
> Den ersten Transalp habe wir noch mit Roadbook gefahren, was sehr mühselig ist, da man immer wieder anhalten und schauen muß, ob man noch auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Beim zweiten Transalp hatten wir dann schon für den Track einen Gramin Foretrex (ohne Karte) mit den von www.bike-gps.de gekauften GPS Daten zu den Etappen aus dem o.g. Buch.
> 
> ...



Hört sich super an!

Neid 

War in den letzten Jahrzehnten immer zu faul, immer andere Gründe vorgeschoben -> aber die Zeit wird kommen .

P.S. Als ich noch jung war war der Rucksack kein Problem. Ist ja eigentlich nicht viel drin gewesen ...


----------



## damian20 (19. Mai 2009)

Grüßt Euch,
möchte mein E1 auch mal vorstellen. Hatte vorher schon das RFC 0.4, daher stammen auch die meißten Anbauteile. Bin mit diesem schon super zufrieden gewesen, leider hat dieser leichte fast nicht zu sehende Risse bekommen. Der neue Rahmen, trotz überschrittener Garantiezeit, wurde von Rotwild sofort ohne Diskusion und Zuzahlung getauscht. Gerade diese Erfahrung mit dem Rotwildservice und die klasse Fahreigenschaften haben mich dazu bewogen auch weiterhin Rotwild treu zu bleiben. 
Das Bike wiegt wie auf dem Foto mit Kettenführung und Pedale 14,6 kg.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (19. Mai 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ....P.S. Als ich noch jung war war der Rucksack kein Problem. Ist ja eigentlich nicht viel drin gewesen ...


 
Kommt drauf an, wie man den Transalp anlegt. Wir haben bisher immer versucht, trotz all der Strapazen, es so angenehm wie möglich zu gestalten. So haben wir mit Ausnahme der Pederü Hütte, bisher niemals auf einem Berg in einer Hütte übernachtet, sondern sind immer ins Tal in ein Hotel gefahren. Und es hat schon was, nach einem langen Tag auf dem Rad, eine Runde im Schwimmbad auszuspannen. Um sich dann am Abend in einem Ort halbwegs zivilisiert bewegen zu können, braucht man schon etwas an öffentlichkeitstauglicher Kleidung und Schuhe. So kommt dann schon ein Rucksack mit 10 - 12 kg zusammen.

Also heißt die Devise: Spartanisch und leicht oder minimaler Luxus dafür aber schwer!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Mai 2009)

Da sich mein Mädel über das Gewicht ihres Bikes beschwert hat, gibts jetzt was neues:







Und so schaut es momentan aus:










Gewicht: 10,3kg


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2009)

Das Buch und Tool Traumtouren Transalp kenne ich. Habe mich auch schon damit beschäftigt. Es wird ja nicht meine einzige Überquerung bleiben. 
Bin fast ständig mit GPS unterwegs und bei der Erstellung und Erkundung von Touren kenne ich mich sehr gut aus. Hat auch schon in meinen beiden Urlauben in Latsch und Tramin optimal geklappt. 
Die geführte Tour von uns ist jetzt auch so angelegt, dass wir im Tal in Hotels übernachten mit den üblichen Annehmlichkeiten.  
Mit dem Gepäck auf dem Rücken habe ich weniger Probleme. Trage jetzt schon meist bei meinen Rucksack auf heimischen Touren zum "daran gewöhnen" und ausserdem trage ich beruflich getarnte Uniform, so dass ich deshalb schon keine Probleme mit dem Tragen von schweren Rucksäcken habe.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2009)

@ Blauer Sauser: 
schönes RC1! Die Liebe zu deinem Mädel scheint sehr groß zu sein. 

Über solche Felgen habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht. Was sind das für Naben?

Das Bike sieht super aus. Mit einer Ausnahme: Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht so mit den tune-Hörnchen anfreunden. Ich finde, sie sehen immer so globig aus. Oder es liegt an den Fotos.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (19. Mai 2009)

Der Laufradsatz ist von Actionsports: http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...TR-Olympic-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::21569.html

Die Tune Hörnchen sind schon dicker wie die meisten anderen Bar Ends. Kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Mai 2009)

Uih, das ist ja mal ein gutes Angebot. 
Etwas Problem könnte ich mit meinem Körpergewicht bekommen. Wiege ohne alles 83,5 kg bei 190 cm Größe durchschnittlich. Mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung könnte das zuviel sein. Schade, aber super Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. Mai 2009)

damian20 schrieb:


> Grüßt Euch,
> möchte mein E1 auch mal vorstellen. Hatte vorher schon das RFC 0.4, daher stammen auch die meißten Anbauteile. Bin mit diesem schon super zufrieden gewesen, leider hat dieser leichte fast nicht zu sehende Risse bekommen. Der neue Rahmen, trotz überschrittener Garantiezeit, wurde von Rotwild sofort ohne Diskusion und Zuzahlung getauscht. Gerade diese Erfahrung mit dem Rotwildservice und die klasse Fahreigenschaften haben mich dazu bewogen auch weiterhin Rotwild treu zu bleiben.
> Das Bike wiegt wie auf dem Foto mit Kettenführung und Pedale 14,6 kg.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


habe z.Z. leichte prob.mit meinem RFC, wie hat es sich den bei dir bemerkbar gemacht, die Risse.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Mai 2009)

@ Blauer Sauser

Schickes C1 
Finde das Design vom 2008er einfach zeitlos gut.
HAt Dein Mädel kein Problem mit der Sitzposition?
HAbe bei meinem ein Rotwild Low Riser montiert.
So sitzt Frau ein wenig aufrechter. Lenker ist allerdings nicht ganz so breit wie er bei der Perspektive scheint.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Mai 2009)

sieht so aus, als wäre das C1 von 08 ein frauenrad...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Mai 2009)

Quatsch, glaube eher die Mädels haben nur einen guten Geschmack
Übrigens alles Jungs die hier posten, immerhin


----------



## acid-driver (19. Mai 2009)

bei mir kommt aber (hoffentlich) bald konkurrenzzuwachs. darf ich trotzdem noch hier mitmachen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Mai 2009)

damian20 schrieb:


> Grüßt Euch,
> möchte mein E1 auch mal vorstellen. Hatte vorher schon das RFC 0.4, daher stammen auch die meißten Anbauteile. Bin mit diesem schon super zufrieden gewesen, leider hat dieser leichte fast nicht zu sehende Risse bekommen. Der neue Rahmen, trotz überschrittener Garantiezeit, wurde von Rotwild sofort ohne Diskusion und Zuzahlung getauscht. Gerade diese Erfahrung mit dem Rotwildservice und die klasse Fahreigenschaften haben mich dazu bewogen auch weiterhin Rotwild treu zu bleiben.
> Das Bike wiegt wie auf dem Foto mit Kettenführung und Pedale 14,6 kg.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Hi Damian,

nimm lieber mal die Bilder von Deinem RFC mit dem Anhänger aus deinem Album. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das RFC für den Anhängerbetrieb konzepiert wurde
Nicht dass Rotwild seinen Rahmen wieder haben will......

BTW schickes E1.
Gefällt mir persönlich um einiges besser als das graue RFC


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei mir kommt aber (hoffentlich) bald konkurrenzzuwachs. darf ich trotzdem noch hier mitmachen?



Wenn es hier noch C1 Mitleser gibt, jetzt wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, für ein kurzes Lebenszeichen....


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi, noch ein E1 Biker;

geiles Bike, aber wei kommst Du auf 14,6 Kg? welche Ausstattung hast Du?

Wie biste damit zufrieden? 

Habe selber das E1 Model 2008 (vermutlich) und bin seeehr zufrieden.

Gruß

Mainbiker363


----------



## at021971 (19. Mai 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ....Habe selber das E1 Model 2008 (vermutlich) ....


 
Auf Deinen Bildern sieht es aber nach einem 2009er aus. Das Unterrohr ist am Übergang zum Steuerrohr gebogen. Beim 2008er war das Unterrohr gerade und durch ein Gusset verstärkt.

Zudem ist bei Dir die Abstütung des Sitzrohrs auf das Unterrohr durchgängig geschlossen. Bei den 2008ern war da noch ein Loch drin.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (20. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei mir kommt aber (hoffentlich) bald konkurrenzzuwachs. darf ich trotzdem noch hier mitmachen?



Erst wenn Du sagst was es gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2009)

Ich gehe auch gerade fremd.  Habe seit gestern abend und noch bis Freitag ein Testbike von meinem Händler zuhause.
Die absolute Race Rakete. Ein Kellys Sabotage mit sagenhaften 8,8 kg Gesamtgewicht:





Kellys Bikes:
http://www.kellys-bicycles.com/

Bike Sport Clemens Birresborn:
http://www.bike-sport.info/


----------



## damian20 (20. Mai 2009)

@ Orakel
bei mir hat sich nach ca. zwei Jahren ordentlichem Fahrbetrieb, habe das Bike wirklich nicht geschont, ein verdächtiges knacken im Anschluß Rahmen/Dämpferbefestigung vorne entwickelt. Bin so noch ca. 1000 km gefahren, da keine negativen Fahreigenschaften zu spüren und auch keine Risse etc. zu sehen waren. Bei der großen Herbstinspektion wollte ich der Sache auf dem Grund gehen und nach genauerm Hinsehen sind kleine Haarisse, im Bereich der Schweißnähte, fast mit blosem Auge nicht zu sehen, entstanden. Mein Händler hat den Rahmen eingeschickt und drei Wochen später kam das E.1. Welche Probleme hast Du mit deinem Rahmen?

@ Alex RCC 03
Danke für den Tip, habe es um Diskusionen aus dem Weg zu gehen gelöscht. Wobei das Rotwild fast nie für diesen Zweck zum Einsatz gekommen ist. Hängerbetrieb macht mit nem leichteren (mein altes Super V) Tourenbike mehr Spaß. Da dieses, nun fast zehn Jahre alt, den Hängerbetrieb ohne Probleme überstanden hat, sollte ein wesentlich stabiler gebautes Rotwild auch dafür geeignet sein. Wobei es keinen Sinn macht, für die Strecken die man mit Hänger fährt, ein Enduro zu fahren.

@ Mainbiker363
Bin bisher auch super zufrieden, besonders das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus hat sich gegenüber dem RFC 0.4 enorm verbessert. Denke, der Wechsel von Gleitlager auf Industrielager machen sich hier bermerkbar.
Nach dem Umbau (mit allen alten Teilen vom RFC) wog das Bike, beim Händler gewogen, 15,3 kg. Wollte es aber noch etwas optimieren, hatte Glück leicht gebrauchte Laufräder DT Swiss EX 1750 zu bekommen. Gespart 306 gr. Um auf langen Touren, hier bei uns im Mittelgebirge, etwas entspannter vorwärts zu kommen habe ich die 850 gr. schwere Rubber Queen gegen die leichte Version des Mountain King mit Latexschläuchen (ist mal ein Versuch) getauscht. Gespart 300 gr. Ein neuer leichterer T-1 Sattel. Gespart 105 gr. Neue XTR-Kassete mit Sram-Kette. Gespart 60 gr. Hinzu kam eine schaltbare Kettenführung von 77designz mit 82 gr. Ergibt ein neues Gesamtgewicht von ca. 14,6 kg. In drei Wochen gehts zum Gardasee, da kommen auf jeden Fall wieder die Rubber Queen hinten drauf. Wobei mich der Mountain King bis jetzt sehr positiv überrascht hat.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Mai 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Erst wenn Du sagst was es gibt



ich habe im bikemarkt ein fusion rais sl gekauft. 

zumindest den rahmen. hat 130mm federweg, wird mit einer schönen alten revelation aufgebaut 

die zu schweren teile vom rotwild kommen da dran, die werden dann am rotwild durch leichtere ersetzt


----------



## Fahrnix (20. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich habe im bikemarkt ein fusion rais sl gekauft.
> 
> zumindest den rahmen. hat 130mm federweg, wird mit einer schönen alten revelation aufgebaut
> 
> die zu schweren teile vom rotwild kommen da dran, die werden dann am rotwild durch leichtere ersetzt



Das Raid SL hat ne Weile alleTests gewonnen. Scheint ein ziemlich cooles Teil zu sein.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Orakel (20. Mai 2009)

@damian20
bei meinem 04er knackt/knarzt es, habe schon das Tretlager aus/eingebaut mit einer gehörigen Fettpackung, nichts gebracht.
Jetzt habe ich mal das Linkage auseinander gebaut, überall Fett hin und auf die Schrauben Sicherungskleber aufgebracht, bin mal gespannt ob es Wirkung zeigt.
Dazu hatte sich die untere Lagerschale aus dem Steuerrohr gelöst, mit Sicherungskleber wieder eingepresst, auch hier bin ich gespannt wie der Erfolg aussieht.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2009)

@ orakel: Schreib mal ob es was gebracht hat. Bei mir fängt es nämlich auch so langsam an zu knacken und knarzen. Ich glaube, da steht mir auch ne größere Wartung bevor.


----------



## Orakel (20. Mai 2009)

@jmr-biking
mach ich, jetzt ist ja langes woende.


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2009)

damian20 schrieb:


> leider hat dieser leichte fast nicht zu sehende Risse bekommen.


Na, ich dachte die hättens in den Griff bekommen?
Ohjeohje...


----------



## Firefighter (20. Mai 2009)

hier noch ein besseres bild von meinem rcc08 bj. 2003, einige Teile sind aber bereits ausgetauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bike! Und die XTR-Kurbel ist eine der Schönsten die es je gab.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Mai 2009)

Cooles Bike
6 Jahre alt und kann sich immer noch sehen lassen.
Habe in Deinem Album die Bilder von Kirchzarten gesehen.
Fährts Du immer noch Rennen mit dem RCC 08?


----------



## at021971 (21. Mai 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ orakel: Schreib mal ob es was gebracht hat. Bei mir fängt es nämlich auch so langsam an zu knacken und knarzen. Ich glaube, da steht mir auch ne größere Wartung bevor.


 
Ein Freund hat das 2008er R.GT1 und kämpfte auch mit Knacken des Hinterbaus. Merkwürdigerweise konnte ich es nicht zum Knacken bringen. Lag wohl an den 15 extra Kilos, die er mehrauf die Waage bringe. Nach langem Suchen und dem Zerlegen und Reinigen des Hinterbaus, indem sich Locktied unkontrolliert verteilt hatte, konnte er es in den Griff kriegen. Heute ist das Knacken weg.

Ansonsten ist das lokalisieren von Knackgeräuschen an einem Rahmen ja doch sehr schwer, da der ein hervorragender Resonanzkörper ist und Knacken aus Bereichen zu kommen scheint, wo es gar nicht seinen Ursprung hatte. 

Ich habe auch das letzte Jahr mit der Suche nach Knacken verbracht. Habe dabei Kurbel samt Lagerschalen getauscht, ohne das es was half. Der Einsatz von spezieller Montagepaste (Shimano Anti-Size) bei der Tretlager Montage brachte auch nichts. Danach war das Hinterbaulager dran, dessen Tausch aber wieder nichts änderte. Dynamic Montage Paste für die Sattelstütze verbesserte auch nicht. Schlussendlich fand ich heraus, dass der Rahmen (52 cm Höhe bei 1,91 Größe und 94 cm Schrittlänge) die Sattelhöhe, die ich fuhr, nicht mehr mochte. Obwohl von der Sattelstütze noch mehr als genug im Rahmen steckte, war nach ein paar Jahren die Spannung auf das Oberrohr für den Rahmen zu groß, was diese mit Knacken quittierte.

Nach eine kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase an die neue Sitzhöhe, knackt der Rahmen jetzt nur noch ganz selten unter größerer Belastung und nicht mehr bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Der nächste Rahmen wird, so ist zumindest der Plan, größer....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Mai 2009)

23km und ein paar 

Es lebe der Vatertag


----------



## Firefighter (21. Mai 2009)

> Cooles Bike
> 6 Jahre alt und kann sich immer noch sehen lassen.
> Habe in Deinem Album die Bilder von Kirchzarten gesehen.
> Fährts Du immer noch Rennen mit dem RCC 08?



nein, die fahre ich nur noch mit dem cube hpc 

das rotwild dient nur noch als trainigsbike!
...man hängt auch richtig an dem Bike! 

gruss
andi


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> 23km und ein paar
> 
> Es lebe der Vatertag



Habe Dienst, aber ich bin ja auch kein Vater. 
Dafür habe ich das Kellys Sabotage ausgetestet.

Deutsches Sportabzeichen, Gruppe 5, 20 km Radfahren, Vorgabe höchstens 45 min.: mit dem Sabotage kein Problem: meine Zeit 35:20 min. und an einigen Rennradfahrer im Tiefflug vorbei . 
Morgen geht`s wieder zurück zum Händler. 

Dann wird wieder Rotwild gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (22. Mai 2009)

So, es ist vollbracht und somit gibt es noch ein Rotwild mehr auf Erden!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/361833

Details:
Rahmen ist klar...
Gabel: Fox 36 TALAS RC2
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO Vector Lowrider Carbon/Syntace VRO 55-105mm
Griffe: Syntace Srew On Gripz
Bremse: Avid Juicy 7 203/185mm
Steuersatz: Acros AH-03
Schaltung: XO-Trigger, XO-Longcage, Shimano XT Umwerfer
Kurbel/Innenlager/Kassette: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano A530
Sattel: SLR T1
Sattelstütze: Joplin
LRS: DT FR440 - 5.1d - Supercomp
Reifen/Schläuche: MK Supersonic 2.4/Maxxis UltraLight

Gesamtgewicht fahrfertig: 14,5 kg

Erste Probefahrt war schon mal sehr GEIL!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Mai 2009)

Ein E1 in schwarz, wie g..... issn das? 
Passt klasse zu meinem schwarzen C1




Viel Spass damit..........


----------



## acid-driver (22. Mai 2009)

schönes rad. schwarze bikes sehen einfach gut aus


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Blumen - hab´ ja schon länger hier mitgelesen und einfach bißchen bei euch abgekupfert...
Ja, schwarz ist irgendwie klassisch schön und absolut zeitlos.

@alex
Dein C1 würde auch gut in meine Sammlung passen und ich hätte ´ne anständige Marathonfeile.
...muß wohl doch noch eine Frischzellenkur und eine kleine Diät für das Cannondale her damit ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder etwas sportlich orientierter unterwegs sein kann!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Mai 2009)

Na ja geil ist das C1 schon, aber ne Marathonfeile ist es nicht gerade. Da gibt es leichteres von Rotwild.
Das R.R2 FS zum Beispiel so als Top-Modell. Das wäre was.


----------



## Deichfräse (23. Mai 2009)

Das wäre tatsächlich was, sprengt aber auch gutgehend das Budget...


----------



## Orakel (23. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich am Donnerstag feststellen musste dass meine Bemühungen vom Vortag nicht gefruchtet hatten, am Fr.nochmal das RFC in den Montageständer, Gabel raus, positiv der Steuersatz blieb drine,Tretlager nochmals Kontrolliert,OK, dann die Idee, die Allzweckwafe WD 40 muss ran, (nehme ich sonst nur zum Ketten reinigen) grosszügig an das Schwingenhauptlager(das am Tretlager) reingesprüht, einwirken lassen, Rahmen nach hinten gekippt damit das WD40 ablaufen kann, mit einem Tuch versucht in den zwischenräume sauber zumachen und siehe da, HEUTE HAT NICHTS MEHR GEKNARZT ODER GEKNACKT.


----------



## Sauerlandrider (23. Mai 2009)

war bei meinem red genauso..dann hab ich mit nem rotwild techniker gesprochen und der meinte das lager oder die achse wär "zu trocken"..krichöl hilft


----------



## Orakel (23. Mai 2009)

ne Bemerkung am Rande, die lager sehen alle Tip Top aus nach 3Jahren.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Mai 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen - hab´ ja schon länger hier mitgelesen und einfach bißchen bei euch abgekupfert...
> Ja, schwarz ist irgendwie klassisch schön und absolut zeitlos.
> 
> @alex
> ...



Glaube Deins ist das erste schwarze E1 in dem Forum. Dachte das E1 gibt es nur in Weiß. Finde ich gut, dass Rotwild ein Modell in mehreren Farben anbietet.

Mein C1 ist echt keine Marathonfeile. Liegt mit den 140 mm eher näher an einem Enduro.
Schau aber mal ein paar Seiten vorher, Mainbiker will mit seinem E1 die Transalp fahren. Sieht so aus, als kannst Du auch mit Deinem E1 sportlich bergauf fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (24. Mai 2009)

Na ja, bin mit meinem derzeit noch etwas übergewichtigem Jekyll (ca. 14kg) auch schon zum Marathon angetreten und dabei trotzdem im vorderen Mittelfeld gelandet. Von daher könnte ich mir das mit dem E1 auch vorstellen - auch eine Alpenüberquerung.
Da braucht´s dann eben vorher ein etwas ausgeprägteres Beintraining, damit man die 2-3kg Mehrgewicht über die Woche anständig über die Pässe kurbeln kann. Runter hätte man auf jeden Fall nichts zu befürchten...
Ich hoffe, dass ich an meinem nächsten freien Wochenende mal einen kleinen Ausflug in den Harz machen und dort das neue Spaßgerät auf Herz und Nieren prüfen kann.
Wird dann hoffentlich die ersten positiven Eindrücke bestätigen. Bisher war es auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung und ich muss den Pappnasen von Scott fast noch dankbar sein, dass die sich so dämlich angestellt haben...


----------



## Deichfräse (24. Mai 2009)

@Mainbiker

Bis auf das übliche Axialspiel funktioniert die Joplin bei mir einwandfrei - selbst die Sattelklemmung rutscht nicht durch, wie es von vielen anderen schon moniert wurde.
Warte noch bißchen, dann gibt´s die auch mit 4" Verstellbereich für´s Rotwild-Sattelrohr, neuer (besserer) Sattelklemmung und neuem Innenleben ohne dieses Axialspiel.
Dann lohnt sich der Kauf auf jeden Fall!


----------



## FORT_man (24. Mai 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich am Donnerstag feststellen musste dass meine Bemühungen vom Vortag nicht gefruchtet hatten, am Fr.nochmal das RFC in den Montageständer, Gabel raus, positiv der Steuersatz blieb drine,Tretlager nochmals Kontrolliert,OK, dann die Idee, die Allzweckwafe WD 40 muss ran, (nehme ich sonst nur zum Ketten reinigen) grosszügig an das Schwingenhauptlager(das am Tretlager) reingesprüht, einwirken lassen, Rahmen nach hinten gekippt damit das WD40 ablaufen kann, mit einem Tuch versucht in den zwischenräume sauber zumachen und siehe da, HEUTE HAT NICHTS MEHR GEKNARZT ODER GEKNACKT.



Bei meinem 2008er GT1 knarzt es auch so, vorzugsweise bei stärkeren Anstiegen unter Voll-Last auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt. 
Tretlager habe ich auch schon rausgebaut, neu eingefettet und wieder einbauen lassen-war alles wie vorher.
Da bin ich froh, daß ich mit dem Knarzen nicht alleine bin 
Stimmt schon, so ein dünnwandiger Alurahmen ist ein hervorragender Resonanzkörper.
Ich werde die Sache mit dem Tretlager mal in der nächsten Zeit in Angriff nehmen.
Vielen Dank noch mal für Eure wertvollen Tips

Gruß Martinez


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Mai 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich am Donnerstag feststellen musste dass meine Bemühungen vom Vortag nicht gefruchtet hatten, am Fr.nochmal das RFC in den Montageständer, Gabel raus, positiv der Steuersatz blieb drine,Tretlager nochmals Kontrolliert,OK, dann die Idee, die Allzweckwafe WD 40 muss ran, (nehme ich sonst nur zum Ketten reinigen) grosszügig an das Schwingenhauptlager(das am Tretlager) reingesprüht, einwirken lassen, Rahmen nach hinten gekippt damit das WD40 ablaufen kann, mit einem Tuch versucht in den zwischenräume sauber zumachen und siehe da, HEUTE HAT NICHTS MEHR GEKNARZT ODER GEKNACKT.



Meinst du nicht, dass WD40 das falsche für die Anwendung war? Hier ist mal ein Auszug von Wiki



			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> WD-40 ist ein Kriechöl des US-amerikanischen Unternehmens WD-40 Company, das hauptsächlich als Rostlöser, Kontaktspray, Korrosionsschutz, schwacher Schmierstoff und Reiniger verwendet wird



WD40 schmiert nur kurzfristig. Nach ein paar Tagenhast du das Problem wieder. Außerdem hat es reinigende Eigenschaften, es löst Fett. Damit kannst du dir -wenn es schlecht läuft- das Lager noch trockener machen als vorher.


----------



## Fahrnix (25. Mai 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, dass WD40 das falsche für die Anwendung war? Hier ist mal ein Auszug von Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> WD40 schmiert nur kurzfristig. Nach ein paar Tagenhast du das Problem wieder. Außerdem hat es reinigende Eigenschaften, es löst Fett. Damit kannst du dir -wenn es schlecht läuft- das Lager noch trockener machen als vorher.



Hallo,

bin auch der Meinung, dass WD 40 nicht das richtige ist. Vielleicht fährst Du besser mit Brunox Turbo-Spray. Das ist sogar im Prospekt als zusätzliches Langzeit-Schmiermittel angegeben. Ich benutze das für fast alles was am Rad gammeln kann und hab noch keine Schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Ob der Schmierfilm wirklich "Langzeit" hält kann dir keiner sagen, weil die beeinflussenden Bedingungen ja so verschieden sind.

Für die Gabel allerdings nicht benutzen! Da kommt das Brunox Deo ran.

Hier ein Link: http://www.brunox.ch/fahrradpflege.pdf


----------



## Orakel (25. Mai 2009)

@all
ihr habt recht, WD40 ist kein Schmierstoff, habe vergessen anzumerken dass ich noch ein paar Tropfen Kettenöl( auf Teflonbasis) hingeträufelt habe.
Sollte soweit mal für Ruhe sorgen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Mai 2009)

Bei der Gelegenheit frage ich doch gleich noch, ob jemand ein gutes Kettenspray empfehlen kann. Das Jetzige ist zwar recht dünnflüssig, hält aber nicht.


----------



## at021971 (25. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit frage ich doch gleich noch, ob jemand ein gutes Kettenspray empfehlen kann. Das Jetzige ist zwar recht dünnflüssig, hält aber nicht.


 
Ich verwende bisher 'Finish Line Teflon Plus'. Das ist ein Trockenschmiermittel, das nach dem Auftragen schnell in die Kettenglieder eindringt und dann trocknet. Danach übernehmen die Teflon Partikel die Schmierung. Empfohlen für eher trockene Bedingungen aber mit dem Vorteil wenig Schmutz anzuziehen. 

Das Cross-Country Kettenöl aus dem selben Haus bietet sich dann mehr bei Nässe an, verbindet sich aber auch deutlich leichter mit dem Schmutz. 

Da ich nicht ständig das Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kette reinigen mag, nehme ich eigentlich nur noch das Teflon Plus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (26. Mai 2009)

ich nehm motoröl für die kette.

vorher richtig sauber machen, dann eine dünne schicht öl mit einem lappen auftragen.

funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (26. Mai 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auch der Meinung, dass WD 40 nicht das richtige ist. Vielleicht fährst Du besser mit Brunox Turbo-Spray. Das ist sogar im Prospekt als zusätzliches Langzeit-Schmiermittel angegeben. Ich benutze das für fast alles was am Rad gammeln kann und hab noch keine Schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Ob der Schmierfilm wirklich "Langzeit" hält kann dir keiner sagen, weil die beeinflussenden Bedingungen ja so verschieden sind.
> 
> ...



   Nur zur Info: Brunox Turbo spray ist außer Preis und Aufdruck identisch zu Gabel Deo. WD-40 ist ziemlich ähnlich zu Brunox (Zusammensetzung) und mMn soll auch gleiche Schmier-, Kriech-usw. -eigenschaften haben.

  Gruß,

  janisj


----------



## Fahrnix (26. Mai 2009)

janisj schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Brunox Turbo spray ist außer Preis und Aufdruck identisch zu Gabel Deo. WD-40 ist ziemlich ähnlich zu Brunox (Zusammensetzung) und mMn soll auch gleiche Schmier-, Kriech-usw. -eigenschaften haben.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> janisj



Hallo 

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die beiden Identisch sind? 

Bitte irgendwelche Quellen nennen.

Immerhin gab es letztes jahr ein ganz schönen TamTam in einer der Zeitungen weil die ein Bild (Turbo statt Deo oder so ähnlich) verwechselt haben mit dem Fazit: "Bloß kein Turbo Spray auf die Gabel ... nuuuur das Deo"


----------



## janisj (26. Mai 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bist Du Dir sicher, dass die beiden Identisch sind?
> 
> Bitte irgendwelche Quellen nennen.



eeee.....mmmmm.... hier ist eine:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354680&highlight=kein+unterschied+brunox


jj


----------



## Schmittler (29. Mai 2009)

lange hats gedauert...heute war ich beim händler und durfte es in empfang nehmen...das kleine weiße mit roter makierung...von heutigen tage an gehöre ich auch offiziell zum club der rotwildritter


----------



## ullertom (29. Mai 2009)

Willkommen!!! und so könnte es dann aussehen:


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2009)

Dann muss er aber noch einiges investieren. 
Aber mal schauen, wie es wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (29. Mai 2009)

au ja, mach doch mal bilder vom aufbau


----------



## ullertom (29. Mai 2009)

genau!!! gib Bescheid wie es wird - und - wir wollen Bilder!!!


----------



## Schmittler (29. Mai 2009)

die erste ausbaustufe sieht man in meinem album. leider bin ich gerade nicht da wo meine teile sind, deswegen wirds wohl mit dem komplettaufbau noch bis nach dem wochenende und den pfingsttagen dauern. das erste zusammengesteckte bild darf man am dienstag abend erwarten 

@ullertom: das genaue rahmengewicht werde ich auch noch sagen. grob sinds in M mit steuersatz und sattelklemme knapp unter 1500 gramm.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Mai 2009)

Holla, das wird ja ganz was Feines 

Sieht ganz so aus als ob Ullertom ernsthafte Konkurrenz bekommt


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2009)

Oh, ja. Schöne Teile. Das wird was.  Bin mal auf Gabel und Kurbel gespannt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Mai 2009)

@Schmittler

wieso eigendlich kein Rotwild R2 in Carbon, wenn Dir das Gewicht so wichtig ist?


----------



## Fahrnix (29. Mai 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> die erste ausbaustufe sieht man in meinem album. leider bin ich gerade nicht da wo meine teile sind, deswegen wirds wohl mit dem komplettaufbau noch bis nach dem wochenende und den pfingsttagen dauern. das erste zusammengesteckte bild darf man am dienstag abend erwarten
> 
> .




Super Rahmen, tolle Teile.
Aber überleg Dir nochmal ob Du die Ritchey Kombo anbauen willst. Der Vorbau mit seinem silbernen Schraubdeckel sieht echt nicht gut aus. Der Lenker war schrecklich unpraktisch.

Die rote Magura würde meinem Rad auch stehen.

Glückwunsch nochmal zum neuen Rad. 

Welcher LRS ist das?

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Mai 2009)

mein original rotwildvorbau wiegt auch nur 129g in 110mm. die aktuellen bestimmt etwas weniger. mit dem weiß vorne passts auch richtig gut zum bike...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Mai 2009)

Au ja, wir bauen jetzt alle dem "Schmittler" sein Bike zusammen


----------



## acid-driver (29. Mai 2009)

au ja.

leider fährt die durin auch schon jeder dritte 

wie wärs denn mal mit ner DT gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. Mai 2009)

Zugeben, die DT Swiss Gabeln sehen ja schick aus, aber sind halt mehr oder weniger die alten Pace Gabeln in neuem Gewand. 

Zudem wurde mir kürzlich bei S-Tec erzählt, dass das schwarze Finish der Standrohre nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr wirklich schön aussieht und langsam wieder silber wird. Und für teilweise 1.000 EUR kann man glaube ich einfach mehr erwarten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (29. Mai 2009)

von den durins hab ich jetzt schon 3 gesehen. alle haben gesifft, irgendwie...

german answer?


----------



## Fahrnix (29. Mai 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Zugeben, die DT Swiss Gabeln sehen ja schick aus, aber sind halt mehr oder weniger die alten Pace Gabeln in neuem Gewand.
> 
> Zudem wurde mir kürzlich bei S-Tec erzählt, dass das schwarze Finish der Standrohre nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr wirklich schön aussieht und langsam wieder silber wird. Und für teilweise 1.000 EUR kann man glaube ich einfach mehr erwarten.
> 
> ...



Meine Fox-Gabeln haben nach einiger Zeit auch "gebraucht" ausgesehen, aber die haben möglicherweise recht, dass bei den Standrohren die Beschichtung abgeht. Bei mir ist nach ein paar hundert km noch nichts zu sehen. Ist dann halt Patina. Die DT fährt sich übrigens überraschend gut. Lockout ist hervorragend, und der Preis scheint sich bei 5xx Euronen eingependelt zu haben. Also günstiger oder gleich den einschlägigen Magura und Fox Gabeln.





Eigentlich geht es doch um das Design des Rades.


----------



## ullertom (30. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an, wie er farblich sein Rotwild gestallten will,

die DT Gabel würde schon passen wegen der weißen Gabelholme unten,
meine Magura Durin SL lässt sich super fahren und ist über 100g leichter als deine DT Gabel,
eine weiße FOX wäre auch OK aber die liegt gleich über 1500g,

zu der roten Bremse würden alle drei Gabeln passen wobei die blauen Fox Aufkleber etwas stören,

wir werden sehen!!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Mai 2009)

@Fahrnix,

was hast Du denn da für 'ne Scheibe drauf?
Sieht ja scharf aus


----------



## acid-driver (30. Mai 2009)

ich sag mal, das ist ne alligator windcutter.

hätte ich noch ein paar hier...


----------



## ullertom (30. Mai 2009)

ist eine Windcutter - habe meine von Nino!!!


----------



## Fahrnix (30. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @Fahrnix,
> 
> was hast Du denn da für 'ne Scheibe drauf?
> Sieht ja scharf aus



Alligator 160 mm, jupp.





Billiger und leichter als Original. Ob besser oder schlechter - keine Ahnung. Ist jedenfalls etwas flexibler als original.

@ Ullertom: 1400 g mit passendem Schaft. Die Magura Durin SL soll 1350 g wiegen, jedoch ohne Lockout und Verstellmöglichkeiten. Wenn einer auf Lockout steht geht damit nichts. Die neue DT soll 1250 g wiegen.


----------



## ullertom (31. Mai 2009)

meine Magura Durin SL wiegt mit gekürztem Schaft - 1326g,
die Windcutter bei 160mm - 96g und bei 140mm - 62g,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Mai 2009)

Bekommt Ihr eigendlich auch den Rotwild Newsletter?

Schaut mal was in dem von Gestern steht:
_____________________
Zudem wartet ein ganz exklusives Highlight: Die Preview auf die 2010er ROTWILD Modelle, und das nur fÃ¼r ROTWILD Rider. Am Sonntag Vormittag haben Sie die MÃ¶glichkeit die ersten Prototypen fÃ¼r die Saison 2010 in Augenschein zu nehmen â Bikes, die es eigentlich erst auf der diesjÃ¤hrigen Eurobike zu sehen geben wird.
_______________________________

Das Ganze findet in Saalbach statt, nennt sich "Rotwild Rider Days".
HÃ¶rt sich gut an. Probefahrten, Fahrwerk-Tips, Radeln mit den Profis, Fahrtechnik Seminare....
Werde versuchen hinzufahren. Wenn nicht, 
hoffe ich mal sehr, dass da jemand aus dem Thread hingeht und seine Kamera mitnimmt!!!!! 
Bin tierisch gespannt, wie die neuen Bikes aussehen werden....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Mai 2009)

Hat wer Interesse? 148cmx96cm 25.- Euro +Versand!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)

hat sich erstmal erledigt...


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

und warum kommt dr. hannibal immer mit so coolen sachen um die ecke, wenn ich kein geld habe


----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)

doch noch ne sache zum steuersatz. ist das normal, dass der gabelkonus und die obere kappe nicht 100%ig auf den lagern sitzen? also man sieht die roten gummidichtungen noch leicht, vielleicht 1 mm zwischenraum?


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

genau das hab ich auch schonmal irgenwann gefragt 

ist normal, wenn es das ist, was ich da raus lese...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)

wunderbar 

dann mal ein wenig trommelwirbel, die ersten schnellen fotos kommen gleich...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Juni 2009)

Los jetzt, das ist ja kaum zum aushalten 
Schade dass Ullertom bei diesem Live Spektakel nicht dabei sein kann


----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

in etwa soweit ist mein zweitbike auch gerade 

schön, jemanden mit ner reba zu sehen. grundsolide gabel


----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)

aber zu schwer. ich warte auf die neue sid und werde mich dann entscheiden was es endgültig wird.


----------



## ullertom (2. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Los jetzt, das ist ja kaum zum aushalten
> Schade dass Ullertom bei diesem Live Spektakel nicht dabei sein kann



warum??? bin Live dabei!!! keine Angst


----------



## ullertom (2. Juni 2009)

hi schmittler!!! 
wie groß bist du? 
evtl. wäre eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz besser,
weiße Gabel und weißer Sattel - passt,
Scheiben passen auch,
SRAM ist auch - OK,
welche Kassette fährst du?

mal abwarten was sich sonst noch tut - bis wann ist es fahrbar???

Tom


----------



## ullertom (2. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> in etwa soweit ist mein zweitbike auch gerade


bei einem Rotwild braucht man kein Zweitbike!!!


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

hätte ja gerne das C1 140mm gehabt. leider gabs das nicht als rahmenset.

so ists halt n gebrauchtes fusion geworden 

ausserdem habe ich mein rotwild weiter getuned. fahre jetzt auch ne marta SL. sehr geile bremse...


----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)

ich bin 184 cm groß. die stütze ist jetzt nur mal so eingesteckt und nicht auf meine größe eingestellt. ich bin den rahmen schon ohne versetzte stütze gefahren, hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gepasst.

kassette ist eine dura-ace mit 11 abschlussring i.v.m. xt kurbel 20-32-44. mal sehen ob ich damit klar komme. kette dura-ace 7900 mit sram kettenschloss.

ein paar dinge sind noch übergangslösungen bis ich die perfekte übersetzung oder auch die richtige sitzposition gefunden habe. hoffentlich bekomm ichs schnell fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hätte ja gerne das C1 140mm gehabt. leider gabs das nicht als rahmenset.
> 
> .



Wieso Rahmenset, ist die Werks Spec so schlecht?


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wieso Rahmenset, ist die Werks Spec so schlecht?



das nicht, aber die hälfte der teile hab ich schon hier...und die gefallen mir besser

(sram/revelation/louise...)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


>



uii, das sieht ja schon mal fesch aus.

HAst Du die Sattelstütze schon mal voreingestellt?
Bist Du so groß?
Mir fällt auf, dass viele mit sehr weit ausgezogener Stütze fahren.
Habt Ihr keine Sorge, dass die Momente von Eurem Hintern auf den Rahmen zu gross werden?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das nicht, aber die hälfte der teile hab ich schon hier...und die gefallen mir besser
> 
> (sram/revelation/louise...)



Dein Keller, ich vergaß


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Dein Keller, ich vergaß



hey, den hab ich immerhin zwischenzeitlich mal wieder aufgeräumt


----------



## thoralfw (2. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


>



traumhaft!!!


----------



## Fahrnix (2. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> ich bin 184 cm groß. die stütze ist jetzt nur mal so eingesteckt und nicht auf meine größe eingestellt. ich bin den rahmen schon ohne versetzte stütze gefahren, hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gepasst.
> 
> kassette ist eine dura-ace mit 11 abschlussring i.v.m. xt kurbel 20-32-44. mal sehen ob ich damit klar komme. kette dura-ace 7900 mit sram kettenschloss.
> .



Wenn Du nen 11er Abschlussring hast gehts wohl nur bis 23 hoch auf dem ritzel. Dann könntest Du ja auch 2-fach Kurbel fahren!? Das würde Dich nach vorne bringen, nicht nur Wadenmäßig .

Genau so muß der Vorbau montiert sein . Natürlich mit optimiertem Gabelrohr oder Spacern.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Juni 2009)

@ Schmittler

Ist das Absicht mit den 2 verschiedenen Reifensorten?


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

solange sie beide von einer firma sind 

ich würd mir auch gerne ans HT raceking/mountainking basteln. leider steckt meine kohle im neuen bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Wenn Du nen 11er Abschlussring hast gehts wohl nur bis 23 hoch auf dem ritzel.



häh? was?  warum soll es nur bis zum 23er hoch gehen?


@ alex_RCC03: ja, ist so gewollt. vorne ein bisschen mehr grip, der hintere rollt besser und sollte in meinen träumen doch deutlich leichter sein als der ron. jaja, träume sind was schönes


----------



## Fahrnix (2. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> häh? was?  warum soll es nur bis zum 23er hoch gehen?



Hallo,

bei Dura Ace 11 -X hab ich mal 10-fach angenommen. 11-23 ist die größte Übersetzungsbreite, die die Shimanos anbieten - soweit ich weiß.

Schmittler könnte das ja bestätigen oder dementieren ...

Gruß


----------



## Schmittler (2. Juni 2009)

es gibt auch eine 12-27 kassette. dann noch ein 11er abschlussritzel von einer xt-kassette plus das schraubdings (weiß nicht wie das genau heißt) und los gehts


----------



## Fahrnix (3. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> es gibt auch eine 12-27 kassette. dann noch ein 11er abschlussritzel von einer xt-kassette plus das schraubdings (weiß nicht wie das genau heißt) und los gehts





Glaub Dir ja, bitte genauer erklären. 10 er Ritzel Dura Ace mit 12-27 und dann ein zusätzliches Abschlussritzel drauf? Oder 9 ner? Dann einen 10ten Ring als Abschluss ....

Welche Schaltung, eine Rapidfire aber für evtl. 10 Gänge?

Oder hast Du ne 9-fach Dura Ace genommen und das .... keine Ahnung

Danke für eine Aufklärung.


----------



## Orakel (3. Juni 2009)

dass man die Dichtungen sieht, ist bei "manchen" Steuersätzen mormal, bei Acros ist es so zumindest.
Geiles weisses Bike.


----------



## Schmittler (3. Juni 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Glaub Dir ja, bitte genauer erklären. 10 er Ritzel Dura Ace mit 12-27 und dann ein zusätzliches Abschlussritzel drauf? Oder 9 ner? Dann einen 10ten Ring als Abschluss ....
> 
> Welche Schaltung, eine Rapidfire aber für evtl. 10 Gänge?
> 
> ...



also ist eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man lust auf ein bisschen bastelei hat. du nimmst eine dura-ace kassette mit der abstufung 12-27. dann nimmst du den 12er abschlussring der dura-ace kassette weg und ersetzt diesen durch ein beliebiges 11er ritzel aus zb. einer xt kassette (irgendwo muss eine nase abgefeilt werden, damit die aufstiegshilfen wieder zueinander passen) plus einen distanzring plus die abschlussschraube, bestenfalls aus alu. so die theorie, ich hab heute keine lust mehr dazu gehabt, also ists nur eine stinknormale dura-ace kassette. mal sehen ob mir das reicht.

nun aber noch ein schnelles bild bevor es dunkel wird. das letzte vor den finalen 

laut liste ziemlich genau 9,7 kilo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (3. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> also ist eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn man lust auf ein bisschen bastelei hat. du nimmst eine dura-ace kassette mit der abstufung 12-27. dann nimmst du den 12er abschlussring der dura-ace kassette weg und ersetzt diesen durch ein beliebiges 11er ritzel aus zb. einer xt kassette (irgendwo muss eine nase abgefeilt werden, damit die aufstiegshilfen wieder zueinander passen) plus einen distanzring plus die abschlussschraube, bestenfalls aus alu. so die theorie, ich hab heute keine lust mehr dazu gehabt, also ists nur eine stinknormale dura-ace kassette. mal sehen ob mir das reicht.
> 
> nun aber noch ein schnelles bild bevor es dunkel wird. das letzte vor den finalen
> 
> laut liste ziemlich genau 9,7 kilo...



Hallo,

danke für die Info. Die Bastelarbeit wäre nix für mich. Dann lieber die Waden so aufpumpen, dass ne 2-fach Kurbel geht - aber ob es dahin nochmal langt?

9,7 kg -> unter 10 ist alles Paletti. Glückwunsch.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> nun aber noch ein schnelles bild bevor es dunkel wird. das letzte vor den finalen
> 
> laut liste ziemlich genau 9,7 kilo...



Wann denkst Du, dass es fertig wird.
Wir hoffen auf eine Live Vorstellung im Rotwild Ritter Fred


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Juni 2009)

HAbe auf der Rotwild Home Page übrigens gelesen, dass es das R.R1 jetzt als Komplettbike mit einer neuen Einstiegsspec gibt.
HAt einer 'ne Ahnung, was der Preis ist?
Nur Interessehalber, kann mir momentan kein weiteres Rotwild leisten


----------



## Schmittler (3. Juni 2009)

fertig morgen abend, bilder am freitag.

mich stören noch ein, zwei sachen. einmal die beschränkte zugverlegung am unterrohr (entweder züge am unterrohr kreuzen oder unschön am steuerrohr vorbeilaufen lassen) und dann die sache mit dem hinterbau und der freigängigkeit. habe einen 2,25er racing ralph drin, passt auch soweit bis ich den kettenstrebenschutz anklette. dann schleifts. muss ich vielleicht doch noch einen 2,1er besorgen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Juni 2009)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft das bei den Zügen....


----------



## Schmittler (3. Juni 2009)

ne, darum dreht sichs nicht. die außenhülle scheuern an keiner stelle. 

aber die innenzüge für die schaltung will ich so haben: zug für schaltwerk von der rechten lenkerseite über die linke seite des steuerrohrs, der umwerfer von der linken lenkerseite über die rechte seite des steuerrohrs. das klappt aber nicht, zumindest hat sich mir noch nicht erschlossen wie...


----------



## acid-driver (4. Juni 2009)

warum willst du das denn ausgerechnet so machen?

ich hab den linken zug links und den rechten zug rechts verlegt. funktioniert super 
ich dachte immer, der rahmen wäre gleich mit meinem 

und ich hatte schon einen 2,4er reifen drin


----------



## Schmittler (4. Juni 2009)

schön ist das so dann aber nicht. und eigentlich macht man das so wie ich das geschrieben habe...mhhhhh...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Juni 2009)

Meinst Du die Comp Ausstattung?
Das R.R1 FS Comp kostet 2990â¬ und das R.GT1 Comp ebenfalls 2990â¬.
So steht es jedenfalls auf der Homepage


----------



## acid-driver (4. Juni 2009)

ich find das sieht ganz gut aus. und schalten tut auch alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (4. Juni 2009)

hier siehst du wie die Züge gekreuzt sind, habe leider kein besseres Bild


----------



## Fahrnix (4. Juni 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> hier siehst du wie die Züge gekreuzt sind, habe leider kein besseres Bild



Kann Ullertom nur zustimmen. Hab auch gekreutzte Züge. Finde die liegen besser am Unterrohr an. Zusätzlich schleift es am Steuerrohr weniger. Zumindest bei normalen Zügen.

Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Juni 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Comp Ausstattung?
> Das R.R1 FS Comp kostet 2990 und das R.GT1 Comp ebenfalls 2990.
> So steht es jedenfalls auf der Homepage



HAst Recht, Preis stand unten im News Text. 
Allerdings nur das Fully, kein HT.


----------



## acid-driver (4. Juni 2009)

hab auch noch mal ein paar bilder von meinen neuen teilen gemacht 

Marta SL





Aerozine rechts




Aerozine links




und hier nochmal meine zugverlegung.


----------



## Ullerich (4. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> habe einen 2,25er racing ralph drin, passt auch soweit bis ich den kettenstrebenschutz anklette. dann schleifts. muss ich vielleicht doch noch einen 2,1er besorgen.



Ich habe meinen Kettenstrebenschutz um ein kleines Stück gekürzt, mit dem Feuerzeug abgebrutzelt und neu abgenäht. Passt einwandfrei und sieht wie original aus...


----------



## at021971 (4. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAst Recht, Preis stand unten im News Text.
> Allerdings nur das Fully, kein HT.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es kein zusätzliches HT Angebot geben wird. Der Aufhänger für das Angebot war das gute Abschneiden des R.R2 FS und seines ALS-Federungssystems im Worldcup. Darum gab es das R.R1 FS und das R.GT1 als Special Offer. Ein HT Angebot macht in dem Zusammenhang keinen wirklichen Sinn.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schmittler (5. Juni 2009)

gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/377693
> 
> ...


 

.. nicht wirklich gut durchdacht. Wenn Du Helium statt Luft in Deine Reifen tun würdest, könntest Du sicher 1-2 Gramm abziehen! 

Nee Spass beiseite, sieht nett aus, ich mag Hardtails.


----------



## Fahrnix (5. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.



Glückwunsch zum Bike. Sehr gelungen und auf den Ritchey Vorbau schaue ich einfach nicht. 

Verwunderung, dass die Thompson so leicht ist, liegt wohl an den 330 mm.

Die Sache mit dem Dura Ace Ritzel geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf. Nochmal: 12 - 27 ritzel. 9-fach ? Kette dann entsprechend 9-fach nehme ich an.


....dann noch: wo kriegst Du die leichte Luft her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (5. Juni 2009)

ich hab jetzt eine 10-fach dura-ace kette montiert. ist leichter und soll angeblich wenigstens subjektiv besser schalten. die kassette ist eigentlich eine 9-fach kassette, denke eine 9-fach rennrad kette würde funktionieren. aber warum nicht gleich eine 10-fach nehmen, wenn sie leichter und absolut problemlos ist?

was wiegt denn luft sonst? habe mir anregungen aus anderen teilelisten geholt, da wird auch immer mit um die 30 gramm für luft und fett gerechnet...

thomson:


----------



## acid-driver (5. Juni 2009)

@ fahrnix. der gute mann hat ja auch die thomson masterpiece. die ist so leicht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, heute hat es schon die erste 65 km tour hinter sich.



Traum Bike


----------



## ullertom (5. Juni 2009)

Gratuliere!!! schönes Bike - sieht fast aus wie meins ;-)

schöner fahrbarer Aufbau aber ein paar sachen würde ich ändern bzw. habe ich anders an meinem R.R1 HT





- Schläuche Conti Supersonic mit je 95g
- Reifen RocketRon mit 386g und 382g
- Windcutter 160/140mm mit 96g und 62g
- Pedale Crank Brother Ti mit 198g

wäre das Ganze gleich um 500g leichter - eine Überlegung wert, oder???

alles andere ist ok, man könnte ändern um die 9kg zu knacken - muß aber nicht,

Tom


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Juni 2009)

Moin Jungs, 
wir haben endlich meine Wandgarage in meiner Küche fertig bekommen. 





Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## acid-driver (5. Juni 2009)

geile sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Juni 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> wir haben endlich meine Wandgarage in meiner Küche fertig bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil issn das! 

Rotwild statt Gewürzständer


----------



## tobone (5. Juni 2009)

Hier hatte doch neulich jemand Probleme mit 2,25 Reifen in seinem Hinterbau. Die geichen Probleme habe ich auch und suche eine Lösung.
Habe gerade einen Thread eröffnet (Kaufberatung: Reifen für Genius RC 20)


----------



## Fahrnix (5. Juni 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> wir haben endlich meine Wandgarage in meiner Küche fertig bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...




Da bleibt einem ja die Luft weg


----------



## Fahrnix (5. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @ fahrnix. der gute mann hat ja auch die thomson masterpiece. die ist so leicht



Hätte ich so nicht gedacht, dass die so leicht sind. Eher schwer und wertig. Fahre selbst so eine mit d=30,9 mm im Stumpjumper.

Sieht auf jeden Fall geil aus - im Gegensatz zu einem Ritchey WCS Vorbau zum Beispiel.

@acid driver: fährst Du am 21. Juni beim Haltern-NRW-Cup mit?


----------



## Schmittler (5. Juni 2009)

tobone schrieb:


> Hier hatte doch neulich jemand Probleme mit 2,25 Reifen in seinem Hinterbau. Die geichen Probleme habe ich auch und suche eine Lösung.



ne ist doch kein problem. lag eher am kettenstrebenschutz der sich an den reifen "geschmiegt" hat. dabei brauchts so weit in richtung tretlager gar keinen schutz mehr, die kette schlägt eher auf dem umwerfer auf.


----------



## Deichfräse (7. Juni 2009)

@hhninja

Da hat doch wer meine Wandhalterung abgekupfert...
Aber das mit der Farbgebung und dem Rotwild-Schriftzug ist wohl ziemlich einmalig genial!!!
Wir pilgern jetzt alle nach HH in deine Küche, lassen uns von dir mit feinster Pasta verwöhnen und beten das Rotwild-Bike an. Wirklich sehr sehr geil!!!
Meine Frau würde mich allerdings für total verrückt erklären - reicht schon, dass die Bikes im Flur verteilt an der Wand hängen.


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Blumen......
In meiner Küche wird nicht gekocht!!!! Dort wird nur Kaffee gemacht, Bier gekühlt und an den Bikes rumgeschraubt. 
Den Farbton habe ich bei Brillux anmischen lassen und den Aufkleber habe ich von Rotwild bekommen, nochmal Danke dafür.
Schönen Sonntag noch.....


----------



## Fahrnix (7. Juni 2009)

Ist eigentlich einer von Euch am kommenden Wochenende in Willingen beim Bikefestival dabei?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Juni 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich einer von Euch am kommenden Wochenende in Willingen beim Bikefestival dabei?



nee, leider nicht.
Macht mal ordendlich Bilder für die Gemeinde
LAut Rotwild Termin Kalender machen die dort 'ne EXPO mit Richie Schley, usw


----------



## Fahrnix (8. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> nee, leider nicht.
> Macht mal ordendlich Bilder für die Gemeinde
> LAut Rotwild Termin Kalender machen die dort 'ne EXPO mit Richie Schley, usw



Werde Fotos schießen. Vielleicht sind ja ein paar 2010 Hirsche da.

Mein Sohn hat letztes Jahr ein Autogramm von Richie bekommen. Scheint netter Typ zu sein. Bin mal gespannt was dieses Jahr abgeht.

Bin ab Freitag vor Ort - zumindest Stand von heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (8. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Rotwild und Rohloff?


----------



## no-name92 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo
Hier mal das Rotwild von meinem Vater ( sollte es mal reintun ) 








wie findet ihr es ??


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Juni 2009)

no-name92 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hier mal das Rotwild von meinem Vater ( sollte es mal reintun )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 165074
> ...



Was hast Du denn für nen coolen Dad?!
Nettes Bike, wie alt ist es?


----------



## no-name92 (9. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen ist ein 04er. Die Gabel hat er sich hier gekauft und den rest im ebay. ^^


----------



## FRbiker (9. Juni 2009)

cool Old school das RR.. da muß ich an früher denken


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Rotwild und Rohloff?



In der neuen MTB ist ein Artikel über getunte Rotwild, "Built your dream".
Bike Sport Clemens stellt da ein GT 1 mit Rohloff vor.
Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Juni 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Werde Fotos schießen. Vielleicht sind ja ein paar 2010 Hirsche da.
> 
> Mein Sohn hat letztes Jahr ein Autogramm von Richie bekommen. Scheint netter Typ zu sein. Bin mal gespannt was dieses Jahr abgeht.
> 
> Bin ab Freitag vor Ort - zumindest Stand von heute.



Klasse, wir freuen uns schon auf die Bilder.
Erste 2010 er sollen laut Newsletter erst in Saalbach gezeigt werden.
Halt aber auf jedenfall mal die Augen auf


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Juni 2009)

Ich werd´ wohl am Sonntag schnell mal nach Willingen - wenigstens bißchen über die Messe stöbern. Wollte eigentlich schon Samstag, aber da muss ich erst mal meinen Neffen beim Seifenkistenrennen unterstützen.
Saalbach wäre auch sehr genial, nur wird die Anfahrt da etwas länger, mindestens eine Übernachtung fällig und da ich im September in den Anden biken will, muss ich im Moment ein klein wenig auf´s Budget achten. Also hoffe ich auf jemanden von Euch, so dass ich die neuesten Neuheiten dann hier bestaunen kann.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> In der neuen MTB ist ein Artikel über getunte Rotwild, "Built your dream".
> Bike Sport Clemens stellt da ein GT 1 mit Rohloff vor.
> Hoffe das hilft.



Das ist die Sache, wo ich vor einiger Zeit von geschrieben habe. Ich habe mein Rotwild auch von Guido Clemens, meinem Bike-Händler. 
Bin das Rohloff GT 1 Probe gefahren und ich muss sagen dass es gut funktioniert, trotz Heck-Federung. Aber Kettenspanner ist Pflicht.
Mehr Infos zu dem Bike gibt es hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja schon der Hammer, was Rotwild in diesem Jahr sportlich leistet 

Kurschat immer noch Gesamt 2ter bei der WM.
Bigham Marathon Meisterin in England.
Und was lese ich gerade auf der bikesportnews......
Jetzt in Willigen, beim Bike Marathon.
1. bei den Herren auf der Langstrrecke durch Lakata von Topeak
1. bei den Frauen auf der Langstrecke mit Bigham von Topeak
1. und 2. bei den Frauen auf der Mittelstrecke mit Brachtendorf und Troesch von Fiat Rotwild
und das bei über 1.800 Startern 
Irgendwas vergessen?
Bin gespannt was sonst noch kommt.


----------



## Fahrnix (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin zwar nicht dem Marathon gefahren aber eine Nacht mit der Familie im Kleinstzelt war auch erschöpfend.

Wetter war vor allem am Samstag unvorstellbar gut.

Hier ein paar Rotwild pics:

















Hier ein Proto für 2010:









Hier noch ein Vorserienteil:





Den Rahmen fährt die Kalentieva aktuell - in anderer Größe und Farbe.


Alles in allem war Willingen wieder 1a. 

Und jetzt muß ich mich zurücklegen um meinen Sonnenbrand (ein kleiner) auskurieren


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juni 2009)

@fahrnix
Klasse Service  

Interessant, dass Du Prototypen fotographieren konntest.
Hast Du noch andere Aufnahmen vom C1?
Sieht aus, als ob das Vorserien Modell grössere Lager hat.
Stell das Bild doch mal in den C1 Fred rein, vielleicht entdecken die Experten da die Modifikationen.
Hat Dein Sohn wieder Autogramme bekommen?
Viel Erfolg beim Auskurieren des Sonnenbrands


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Juni 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ist die Dämpferwippe des C1 Prototypen anders, filigraner, als beim aktuellen Modell.


----------



## c.spaniol (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

was soll denn der graue Prototyp darstellen, ein 100er oder 120er?
Er sieht in jedem Fall richtig klasse aus.


----------



## Fahrnix (16. Juni 2009)

c.spaniol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was soll denn der graue Prototyp darstellen, ein 100er oder 120er?
> Er sieht in jedem Fall richtig klasse aus.



Der Rotwilde sagte etwas vom neuen C1 ... hab leider nicht weiter nachgefragt. So aus der Hüfte geschossen sind es 120 mm Federweg, die zu sehen sind.

Aber die Wippe sieht tatsächlich filligraner aus und die Farbe gefällt mir auch genau so - schlicht - wie se is.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c.spaniol (16. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte mein jetziges 100er Fully (Cube AMS PRO) gegen ein 120er tauschen. In der näheren Auswahl stehen nur noch das Rotwild R.C1 FS Comp, das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert und das Simplon LEXX Pro. Am wichtigsten ist natürlich das Fahrwerk, aber die Optik sollte auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Beim Rotwild konnte ich mich bisher nicht so hundertprozentig mit der rot/weißen Lackierung und der Form der Wippe anfreunden. Daraufhin hab ich mal Rotwild angeschrieben und nachgefragt ob für 2010 nicht zufällig eine andere Lackierung auf dem Programm steht (oder halt ne Alternative). Die wollten natürlich nichts Konkretes sagen (ist auch schon 3 Monate her), meinten aber das es nicht ausgeschlossen sei. Wenn nun der graue Prototyp ein 120er wäre, müsste ich wohl nicht länger überlegen. Das gefällt mir nämlich richtig gut. Und außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass das Stumpjumper vom Fahrwerk her wirklich viel besser ist.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Juni 2009)

NA das hört sich ja ganz so an, als ob Deine Wünsche erhört werden, das nenne ich Kundenorientierung.
Fahre übrigens das C1 als Cross Version mit 140mm. Soweit alles Bestens, macht mörder Spass das Teil. Finde die Lackierung könnte aber etwas aggressiver sein, besonders auf dem Unterrohr. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.

Schlage vor einer von uns geht nach Saalbach, hoffe ich schaffe es selbst.
Dort will Rotwild ja erste 2010er Neuheiten vorstellen. Vielleicht erfahren wir mehr


----------



## at021971 (16. Juni 2009)

Saalbach steht bei uns zumindest auf dem Plan, so wir uns das eine paar Tage vor dem Transalp noch antun wollen. Schaun mir mal!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (16. Juni 2009)

Es gibt wohl ne Komplett neue Modellpalette für 2010, wie ich erfahren habe.
 Nachfrage woher erübrigt, sich, ein "guter Journalist" gibt seine Quelle nicht preis


----------



## acid-driver (16. Juni 2009)

verrätst du die quelle, so versiegt sie...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Juni 2009)

das Orakel, dein Name ist Programm


Los jetzt, erzähl genaueres


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Juni 2009)

und sag jetzt nicht: "Die Wissenden reden nicht viel"


----------



## waldhase (16. Juni 2009)

c.spaniol schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein jetziges 100er Fully (Cube AMS PRO) gegen ein 120er tauschen. In der näheren Auswahl stehen nur noch das Rotwild R.C1 FS Comp, das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert und das Simplon LEXX Pro. Am wichtigsten ist natürlich das Fahrwerk, aber die Optik sollte auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Beim Rotwild konnte ich mich bisher nicht so hundertprozentig mit der rot/weißen Lackierung und der Form der Wippe anfreunden. Daraufhin hab ich mal Rotwild angeschrieben und nachgefragt ob für 2010 nicht zufällig eine andere Lackierung auf dem Programm steht (oder halt ne Alternative). Die wollten natürlich nichts Konkretes sagen (ist auch schon 3 Monate her), meinten aber das es nicht ausgeschlossen sei. Wenn nun der graue Prototyp ein 120er wäre, müsste ich wohl nicht länger überlegen. Das gefällt mir nämlich richtig gut. Und außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass das Stumpjumper vom Fahrwerk her wirklich viel besser ist.



Also ich fahre ein 120er R.C1 Comp und kann zu dem "Prototyp" keine wesentlichen Unterschiede erkennen (außer der Wippe), das sieht so aus wie mein Rad nur eben in Grau...! Zur Lackierung habe ich schon einige Male geschrieben, sie ist halt anders als bei anderen Bikes, ich finde sie klasse.


----------



## uphillking (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser 2010er Prototyp ist das ERSTE Rotwild-FULLY das mir gefällt. 
Gerne auch in dieser Farbe 

Hoffentlich erfährt man bald näheres.

@Waldhase: die Wippe/Hebel ist doch ganz anders ausgeführt (gefräst oder geschmiedet, viel kompakter).
...und gerade die Wippe finde ich bei den aktuellen Fullys viel zu plump :-(

Hinterbau/Kettenstreben sind eher rundlich, nicht so "eckig" wie die beim 2009er.
Ausserdem scheint der Dämpfer ein 165er zu sein. Im Gegensatz zum aktuellen mit 190er Einbaulänge.

Mehr kann ich aus diesem einen Foto leider auch nicht herauslesen. ;-)


----------



## waldhase (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kann außer der Wippe keinen Unterschied erkennen! Die Länge des Dämpfer kann ich schlecht vergleichen. Warum ist es dir wichtiger eine 165er Länge zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Also ich fahre ein 120er R.C1 Comp und kann zu dem "Prototyp" keine wesentlichen Unterschiede erkennen, das sieht so aus wie mein Rad nur eben in Grau...! Zur Lackierung habe ich schon einige Male geschrieben, sie ist halt anders als bei anderen Bikes, ich finde sie klasse.


 
Also ich möchte ja da keine Träume zustören, ich kann es mir bei der Rotwild Historie und der markentypischen Designsprache, deren Entwicklungsgeschichte ich hier schon mal gepostet habe, beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass so eine simple Farbgebung den Markt erreichen wird.

Seit der Gründung 1996 variert ADP die Farbgebung und das Design der Räder nur minimal. Selbst wenn es so ein uni graues Rad geben sollte, werden die Rohre noch von vielen rot/grau/schwarz/weißen Decales verziert sein.

Wenn ich mir das graue Bike aber genauer anschaue, dann vermute ich, dass Rotwild des 4-Glenker Fahrwerk auch bei einem Race-Bike bringt. Was dafür spricht, ist die kleine und kurze Wippe, sowie der viel kürzere Dämpfer. Das spricht für einen Federweg von 100 mm. Der dünne Teil des Dämpfers beginnt hier auf Höhe des Umwerfers. Beim aktuellen C1 FS Comp befindet sich die Schelle des Umwerfes fast auf Höhe der Mitte des dünnen Dämpferteils.

Als Ersatz für das R.R1 FS kann ich es mir zwar nicht vorstellen, da dessen Gewicht so nicht zu erreichen ist. Aber vielleicht wieder als Einstiegs-Racebike, so wie das alte R.C1 2008 noch positioniert war.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (16. Juni 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte ja da keine Träume zustören, ich kann es mir bei der Rotwild Historie und der markentypischen Designsprache, deren Entwicklungsgeschichte ich hier schon mal gepostet habe, beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass so eine simple Farbgebung den Markt erreichen wird.
> 
> Seit der Gründung 1996 variert ADP die Farbgebung und das Design der Räder nur minimal. Selbst wenn es so ein uni graues Rad geben sollte, werden die Rohre noch von vielen rot/grau/schwarz/weißen Decales verziert sein.
> 
> ...



Das dass Bike nicht so wie abgebildet auf den Markt kommt, ist klar. Der Dämpfer ist fast senkrecht angebracht und liegt näher am Rahmen, so dass der Federweg voraussichtlich, wie von dir gesagt, bei 100mm liegen könnte.


----------



## Fahrnix (16. Juni 2009)

Hier nochmal die Schwinge mit Dämpfer vom C1:






Und wenn schon Wunschzeit ist und einer von Rotwild das hier liest: Ich mag anodisierte Alurahmen


----------



## waldhase (17. Juni 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ...und einer von Rotwild das hier liest: Ich mag anodisierte Alurahmen


Natürlich liest hier einer von Rotwild, also Bestellungen hier immer direkt aufgeben!


----------



## c.spaniol (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab bei Rotwild mal angefragt.
Hier die Antwort:
Hallo,
das in Willingen gezeigte silberne Fully ist ein Prototyp für 2010 mit 120mm Federweg am Heck. Die Form das Linkage ist schon recht endgültig, das Rahmendekor wird in der Serie jedoch deutlich anders aussehen (auf jeden Fall seeeehr schön).


----------



## Orakel (17. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> und sag jetzt nicht: "Die Wissenden reden nicht viel"



Da hier auch von seitens Rotwild mitgelesen wird,(abundan) und die bestimmt zwei und zwei zusammenzählen können, wenn hier in der Richtung etwas stehn würde,tja dann wäre meine Quelle mehr wie versiegt,wie wir hier sagen  "Pfurztrocka" wäre die dann
.


----------



## Deichfräse (17. Juni 2009)

...und das Orakel schweigt...

Los, verrate wenigstens ein paar mehr Details!!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Juni 2009)

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt was kommt.
Schade, dass das Orakel schweigt 
Aber in Saalbach sollten wir mehr erfahren.
Finde es jedenfalls gut, dass Rotwild die Räder permanent im Detail verbessert, ohne das Design radikal zu ändern.
Macht die Räder Wertstabil, so ähnlich wie beim 911er, natürlich auf anderem Level.......


----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde es jedenfalls gut, dass Rotwild die Räder permanent im Detail verbessert, ohne das Design radikal zu ändern.


Tito, das gleiche habe ich auch schon den Rotwildjungs gesagt.
Andere Hersteller bringen alle 2J. ein neues Heilbringendes Hinterbausystem das natürlich noch viel besser Funktioniert wie das vorherige, da Lob ich mir das Konsequente Weiterentwickeln von bestehenden Systemen.
In zweieinhalb Wochen wissen wir alle mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (20. Juni 2009)

Hab´ mein R.E1 noch einmal in "artgerechter Umgebung" abgelichtet...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/391316

Das Teil macht einfach nur Spaß - in schnell aufeinander folgenden engen Kurven braucht es zwar etwas mehr Nachdruck im Vergleich zum vorherigen Spaßgerät, aber dafür liegt es ansonsten sehr satt, klettert fantastisch und ist abwärts genau das, was ich mir erhofft hatte.
Einfach nur lecker!!!!!!


----------



## MrFaker (20. Juni 2009)

sucht ein rotwild ritter noch ein altes rotwild trikot? 











gut erhalten und größe xl

lg chris


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2009)

www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2452
habe ich gerade auf der Bike Hp gefunden, sie schreiben von einem Rahmengewicht von 2850gr.Das Rc1 würde mir ja vom Rahmen und Design her gefallen, habe es auch schon im Blick für die Fr. gehabt (anstatt dem RFc 03 mit dem sie gerade fährt),aber der Rahmen ist mir zuschwer.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Hab´ mein R.E1 noch einmal in "artgerechter Umgebung" abgelichtet...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/391316
> 
> ...



Cooles Bild 
Nur, sich Deichfräse nennen und dann sein Bike nicht artgerecht nutzten
Los mach's schmutzig.
So siehts dann bestimmt noch geiler aus


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2452
> habe ich gerade auf der Bike Hp gefunden, sie schreiben von einem Rahmengewicht von 2850gr.Das Rc1 würde mir ja vom Rahmen und Design her gefallen, habe es auch schon im Blick für die Fr. gehabt (anstatt dem RFc 03 mit dem sie gerade fährt),aber der Rahmen ist mir zuschwer.



Ausser der Wippe und grösserer Lager scheint sich nichts geändert zu haben.
Bin mal auf die Lackierung gespannt.
Gewicht ist mit Dämpfer und Hinterbau, richtig.
Was wiegt den der jetzige C1 Rahmen?
Auf der Rotwild HP steht leider nur das Gesamtgewicht, aufgebaut.


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2009)

in der Bike oder MB wurde das RC1 comp mal getestet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das aktuelle Rahmengewicht annähernd gleich wie beim neuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (20. Juni 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> in der Bike oder MB wurde das RC1 comp mal getestet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das aktuelle Rahmengewicht annähernd gleich wie beim neuen.




Lt dem Mountainbike Magazin http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rotwild-r-c1-fs-comp.299475.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm

wiegt der Rahmen des aktuellen C1 FS Comp 3189 Gramm inkl. Dämpfer.
Der RP23 in 190er Länge wiegt so ca. 220 Gramm + Einbaubuchsen.

Ist die Frage, ob die angegeben 2850 Gramm des 2010er Modells sich auf einen lackierten oder unlackierten Rahmen beziehen. 

Lackierung wiegt ja angeblich um 200 Gramm.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Juni 2009)

Meine Crank Brothers Pedale kommen so langsam in die Jahre.





Kennt Ihr alternative Pedale für ein All Mountain? 
Sollten nicht ganz so schwer und Klobig sein. Im Notfall sollte man auch mal ohne Clickies fahren können.


----------



## Deichfräse (21. Juni 2009)

Schmutzig machen geht beim derzeitigen Wetter nicht wirklich - allenfalls staubig. Aber das sieht man dann auch kaum auf ´nem Bild.
...und über die wirklichen Sumpflöcher auf dem Haus- und Hoftrail haben fleißige Waldarbeiter jetzt kleine Holzbrücken gebaut. Na ja, wenigstens bißchen North-Shore-Feeling im eher flachen Norden...
Aber bin ja bald für ´ne Woche im Raum Hannover und werde dann sicher auch noch mal einen Abstecher Richtung Harz machen.
Meinem Arbeitgeber sei Dank, wird das auch noch bezahlt! DANKE, Chef!!!


----------



## Deichfräse (21. Juni 2009)

Ich hab´ jetzt am E1 die Shimano A530 verbaut. Relativ leicht, eine Seite SPD, andere flach und zur Not könnte man da in Heimarbeit auch noch Pins einpflanzen.
Hab´ vor einiger Zeit auch mit CrankBrothers experimentiert, fand aber die Auslösung nicht so wirklich gut - bei ungünstiger Kurbelstellung war wegen des größeren Auslösewinkels mit meinem Addidas-Schuh mitunter kein auslösen möglich. 
Folge: Landung im Gras - aber man(n) lernt ja schnell...


----------



## waldhase (21. Juni 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Schmutzig machen geht beim derzeitigen Wetter nicht wirklich - allenfalls staubig. Aber das sieht man dann auch kaum auf ´nem Bild.
> ...und über die wirklichen Sumpflöcher auf dem Haus- und Hoftrail haben fleißige Waldarbeiter jetzt kleine Holzbrücken gebaut. Na ja, wenigstens bißchen North-Shore-Feeling im eher flachen Norden...
> Aber bin ja bald für ´ne Woche im Raum Hannover und werde dann sicher auch noch mal einen Abstecher Richtung Harz machen.
> Meinem Arbeitgeber sei Dank, wird das auch noch bezahlt! DANKE, Chef!!!



Na, da bist du ja fast in meiner Ecke. In Hahnenklee und Braunlage 

http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/sommer.php

http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/

vielleicht ist da etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## prodigy (21. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr alternative Pedale für ein All Mountain?
> Sollten nicht ganz so schwer und Klobig sein. Im Notfall sollte man auch mal ohne Clickies fahren können.



M.E. das beste Kombipedal auf dem Markt:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...CONTROL-Freeride-DH--Pedale--Modell-2008.html

Ich fahre diesen wie auch normale Time Pedale nach Shimano und CB Versuchen und bin super zufrieden


----------



## SK7WALK3R (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwild. Baue zur Zeit ein Red Two auf und mir fehlt noch ein Steuersatz. Habe gelesen dass ein RHS2 für gewöhnlich verbaut ist.

Passt denn auch ein anderer, falls ja welcher?

Vorab schönen Dank und Gruß in die Runde!


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2009)

Hier findest du eine Auswahl von integrierten Steuersätzen. Ich würde aber mal eine Mail an Rotwild schicken, worauf du achten mußt, oder ob das Objekt deiner Begierde auch passt. Sie antworten in der Regel sehr schnell und die Beratung ist gut. 

http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c482_Ahead-integriert.html/page/1


----------



## Orakel (23. Juni 2009)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwild. Baue zur Zeit ein Red Two auf und mir fehlt noch ein Steuersatz. Habe gelesen dass ein RHS2 für gewöhnlich verbaut ist.
> 
> Passt denn auch ein anderer, falls ja welcher?


kucksch du hier http://www.acros.de/acros/02_products/01_headset/index.php
da siehst du schon mal welche "Bauart" du Brauchst, (Semi-integriert)an meinem 04er ist ein Acros (Al22) verbaut, läuft immer noch wie ne 1


----------



## SK7WALK3R (23. Juni 2009)

Ja das ist eigentlich die Frage:

Gehört in einen 2009er Rotwild Rahmen ein integrierter oder semi-integrierter Steuersatz?

Laut Katalog ist das bei eigentlich allen Modellen aus diesem Jahr gleich, da diese alle von Werk aus mit dem RHS2 ausgestattet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Juni 2009)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Ja das ist eigentlich die Frage:
> 
> Gehört in einen 2009er Rotwild Rahmen ein integrierter oder semi-integrierter Steuersatz?
> 
> Laut Katalog ist das bei eigentlich allen Modellen aus diesem Jahr gleich, da diese alle von Werk aus mit dem RHS2 ausgestattet sind.


schreib doch kurz ne mehl an Rotwild.
Wieso ist den bei dir kein Steuersatz drin?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juni 2009)

SK7WALK3R schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwild. Baue zur Zeit ein Red Two auf und mir fehlt noch ein Steuersatz. Habe gelesen dass ein RHS2 für gewöhnlich verbaut ist.
> Vorab schönen Dank und Gruß in die Runde!



Welcome to the club......

Zeig doch mal Bilder vom Enstehungsprozess.
Glaube ein R.E.D. war noch nicht dabei.
Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Teil


----------



## SK7WALK3R (23. Juni 2009)

Entstehungsprozess wird auf alle Fälle festgehalten


----------



## Mainbiker363 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute, will mein R.E1 mit auf ne Formula the one umrüsten; Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lange die Bremsleitung vorne und hinten sein muss? Standartlänge bei "The one" ist 80cm vorne und 140cm hinten.
Vieleicht kann ein R.E1 Rider mal nachmessen.

Danke schon mal vorab.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## bekr (24. Juni 2009)

kleinigkeit nebenbei
falls noch jemand rotwild fully abgeben will, such ich noch stadtrad ob nur rahmen oder ganzes rad ->bitte via PN

danke


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Juni 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> kleinigkeit nebenbei
> falls noch jemand rotwild fully abgeben will, such ich noch stadtrad ob nur rahmen oder ganzes rad ->bitte via PN
> 
> danke




Rotwild Fully als Stadtrad.
Da wirst Du nicht lange Freude haben.
Sehr wahrscheinlich, dass wir Dich dann im "geklaut" Fred wiederfinden


----------



## Deichfräse (26. Juni 2009)

@Mainbiker

80 und 140cm sollte passen. Meine Elixir-Leitungen sind ein klein wenig länger, da ich mit rechts die vordere und mit links die hintere Bremse betätige und sich damit eine etwas andere Verlegung der Leitungen ergibt.


----------



## zool (27. Juni 2009)

Tag zusammen,

ich habe vor mir in nächster Zeit ein neues Fully zuzulegen und bin sehr angetan von dem R.C1 FS. Eine Probefahrt mit dem Ross eines Kollegen habe ich schon hinter mir und bin ziemlich begeistert. Er hat allerdings die 2008er Variante, die 2009er habe ich noch nicht probiert. Wenn man sich im Netz umschaut, dann gibt es wohl Händler, die die 2008er Version zu recht günstigen Konditionen unter dem alten Listenpreis verkaufen. 

Lohnt es sich das (deutliche) Mehrgeld in das 2009er Modell zu investieren, oder kann man hier evt. ein Schnäppchen machen? 

Gehen die aktuellen Modelle generell für den Listenpreis über den Tisch oder besteht Verhandlungsspielraum? Die Preisbindung durch die Hersteller scheint ja bei Bikes teilweise sehr strikt zu sein...

Könnte vielleicht mal jemand die Unterschiede der Modelljahre 2008/2009 darstellen und - falls vorhanden - von eigenen Praxisvergleichen berichten?


----------



## ullertom (27. Juni 2009)

Rotwild - Schnäppchen, da täuscht du dich,

entweder ich will ein Rotwild weil ich davon überzeugt bin oder ich lasse es,

wenn du ein Schnäppchen willst, dann ist Rotwild nichts für dich,

wenn du jetzt eines willst überlege dir was dir für eines besser gefällt - das 2008er oder 2009er,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2009)

Da gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede:

Rotwild R.C1 FS 2008:




100 mm Federweg vorn und hinten, Alu-Hauptrahmen, Carbon Hinterbau, 
Rotwild typisches Active Linkage System am hinteren Dämpfer. Baue mir gerade einen solchen Rahmen als Winterbike auf. Fotos folgen.
Einsatzbereich: Tour und Marathon

Rotwild R.C1 FS 2009, Comp und Comp Pro:








120 mm Federweg vorne hinten, neuer klassischer Viergelenker. In XT- oder XTR-Ausstattung erhältlich. Haben aber neuerdings auch SLX-Ausstattung im Angebot. Einsatzbereich: Allmountain Sport, Tour

Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross 2009, Cross und Cross Pro:




140 mm Federweg vorne und hinten. Mehr zu den neuen Bikes von Rotwild auf www.rotwild.de Einsatzbereich: Allmountain


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juni 2009)

Hatte bisher ein RCC 0.3 auch mit ALS Federung, was den 2008er C1 nicht ganz unähnlich ist.
Würde das Bike eher dem CC oder MarathonBereich zuordnen. Der Dämpfer hinten lässt sich übrigens voll sperren.

Habe jetzt ein 2009 er C1 Cross, laut Rotwild ein All Mountain Bike, weil ich mehr war zum Touren suchte. 
Habe jetzt mehr Comfort, entspanntere Sitzposition bei trotzdem sehr agilen Fahrverhalten mit Top Federung, besonders im Downhill.
Allerdings mehr Gewicht.
Für Meine Einsatzzwecke das optimalere Bike.
Letztendlich muss es zum indivduellen Einsatz passen.
Wenn Du noch ein 2008er C1 bekommen kannst, machst Du sicherlich nichts falsch. Wird immer ein Rotwild Klassiker bleiben, wie mein RCC 0.3 was sich auf beim eventuellen Wiederverkauf beim guten Restwert bemerkbar machen wird


----------



## zool (27. Juni 2009)

Ullertom, 

ich sehe die Sache etwas anders. Ich will Biken. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich ziehe da den Spaß hauptsächlich aus dem Sport, nicht aus der Radmarke. Ich würde nie ein Rad kaufen, nur weil Rotwild (oder eine anderer toller Name) drauf steht. Für mich ist das letztlich ein Sportgerät und Gebrauchsgegenstand. Das bike kriegt Dreck, Kratzer und eine harte Behandlung bei mir, ohne nachher jedes mal wieder auf Hochglanz poliert zu werden. Und ich habe nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei. Das ist meine persönliche Einstellung. Ich komme gut damit klar, wenn jemand für sich andere Motivationsgründe in den Vordergfgrund stellt.

Ich habe geschrieben, dass mir das R.C1 gefällt und ich es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit kaufen werde. Aber eben weil es meiner Ansicht nach ein super Rad ist und nicht primär weil Rotwild draufsteht. 

Vielleicht war das Wort "Schnäppchen" etwas unangebracht. Ich sehe ja, dass hier viele Biker schreiben, die ihr Gefährt innig lieben, hegen und pflegen. Sorry, wenn ich da jemandem zu nahe getreten bin. Es geht mir schlicht um das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Die Frage, was ich für geschätzte 1k EUR Unterschied mehr zu erwarten habe, ist glaube ich schon berechtigt. Wenn es sich lohnt, gebe ich das Geld aus. Ist das nur ein besserer "Facelift", dann mache ich eben einen guten Deal mit dem Vorjahresmodell und bin auch glücklich.

Also, wer kann mir Fakten und Erfahrungen zu den Unterschieden der Modelljahre geben?


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2009)

Das sehe ich genau so. Das R.C1 FS 2008 ist ein super Bike. Ich freue mich schon, wenn ich meins fertig habe. Und du machst nichts falsch, wenn du es günstiger kaufst. Wenn du aber ein aktuelles Bike haben möchtest, dann musst du zu den 2009er Versionen greifen. 
Mir persönlich gefällt das helle Grau nicht und da ich ein Flaschenkind bin achte ich auch auf die Möglichkeit einen zweiten Flaschenhalter anbringen zu können. 
Der Einsatzbereich ist wie immer wichtig. Willst du alpine Touren mit epischen Abfahrten und verblockten Singletrails fahren hast du mehr Spaß mit 140 mm. Auch mal sportlich unterwegs sein, 120 mm reichen auch in den Alpen aus, etwas weniger Gewicht, tut es das R.C1 FS Comp. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt reichen auch 100 mm für fast alle Touren . 
Die Fahrtechnik ist das Entscheidende.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juni 2009)

na die unterschiede wurden dir doch oben im bild gezeigt. besser gehts nicht 

ist halt die frage, was du willst. 100mm, 120mm oder doch lieber 140mm federweg...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juni 2009)

Hier noch mal mein Vergleich, diesmal bildlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zool (27. Juni 2009)

@jmr, alex:

danke schon mal für die schnellen Infos! 

Bei den Federwegen komme ich für meinen Einsatz mit den 100mm (2008) bzw. 120mm des FS Comp (2009) schon prinzipiell hin. Sollte die Entscheidung für das 2009er fallen, dann würde ich noch mal schauen, ob es noch große Unterschiede zwischen Cross und Comp bzgl. der Sitzhaltung gibt. Da wird man sicher noch mal individuell ausprobieren müssen. Die 140mm Federweg an sich wären eher was überdimensioniert für mich. Bei der Ausstattung werde ich XT wählen.

alex, meinst Du den hinteren Dämpfer beim 2008er kann man vollständig sperren? Ich dachte bisher, dass das nicht der Fall wäre. Speziell bei der hinteren Dämpfung ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, wie weit sich da die Änderung von ALS zu dem Viergelenker bemerkbar machen. Gibt es abgsehen vom wahrscheinlich etwas anderen Fahrverhalten noch andere Argumente für oder gegen ALS? Es passt wahrscheinlich nur noch eine Flasche beim 2009er dran? Wie schaut es aus, wenn das Bike mal getragen werden muss?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juni 2009)

Das ALS Federungskonzept wird soweit mir bekannt bei Rotwild heute in der R und GT Serie eingesetzt. Also Race (wie Kurschat bei der WM) und Marathon. Vorteile des ALS (übrigens alles Carbon Streben im Hinterbau)sind das geringere Gewicht, problemloses Tragen und 2 Flaschen, da Federung ausserhalb der Rahmendreieckes.  Bei den für RCC 0.3 und bisheriges C1 von Rotwild angebotenen Komplettbikes konnte man den Dämpfer hinten komplett sperren (stell aber noch mal sicher, ob das bei dem Dir angebotenen 2008er auch so ist) 
Das C1 Cross hat mehr Federweg (140 mm in meiner Cross Version) und ist wie beschrieben schwerer. Bei meinen Maßen  1,94 m und 95 kg und meiner Vorliebe für ein knackigen Downhill das optimale Bike.
Das C1 wird "Ab Werk" mit Fox Dämpfern und "Pro Pedal" hinten angeboten.
Das schränkt den Wipp Effekt stark ein, ist aber keine komplette Blockierung des Dämpfers.

Wie auch schon von andern aus der Gemeinde geschrieben ist das 2008 er technisch aber auch vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her sicher eine gute Wahl, wenn Du eher sportlich/schnell unterwegs sein willst und nicht unbedingt Wert auf das allerneuste Material legst.

Hoffe das hilft. 
Am Besten natürlich Probefahren. Da greift Rotwild zum Glück ja auf ein bewährtes Händlernetz zurück.

Nicht vergessen: Bilder posten, wenn Du glücklicher Rotwild Besitzer werden solltest


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem neuen Projekt: Rotwild R.C1 FS von 2008
Den Rahmen habe ich günstig im Internet ersteigert. Er hat zwar ein paar Macken, aber die fallen kaum auf. Es soll ein Winterbike, Restebike, alltagstaugliches Bike werden. Ich habe noch so viele Teile hier rum fliegen und da dachte ich mir, das kannst noch was draus machen. Die Gabel gab`s auch günstig im Netz. Alles andere ist gebraucht von mir.





Hier nochmal zur Verdeutlichung, das ALS-System von Rotwild.
Nicht vollständig blockierbar. Verbaut ein Fox RP23, Serie 2008:









Bei der roten Sattelstütze von tune bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Habe aber auch noch eine schwarze Race Face Evolve XC wie Lenker/Vorbau. Was meint ihr??? Der Sattel ist auch noch aus Restbestand.




Schaltung wird XT werden. Schaltwerk und Shifter habe ich schon neu. Einen etwas älteren Umwerfer habe ich auch noch. Der muss erstmal reichen. Bei der Kurbel bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz sicher. Ne normale XT ist mir zu langweilig. Dachte an eine Race Face Ride XC als Alternative??? Passend zu den Komponenten Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juni 2009)

Restebike ist ja wohl die Untertreibung des Jahres.
Das sieht doch schon mal richtig gut aus. 
Der Damensattel ist allerdings etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig 

@zool
Habe noch einen 2008 Katalog. Das C1 hatte da einen Fox RP23 "Pro Pedal" somit nicht vollständig zu blockieren. Ich hatte einen DT Swiss Dämpfer drin, der hatte "lock out"

Wenn JMR sein Teil fertig hat sollte er mal berichten, wie es sich so fährt 

Übrigens gibt es hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6047869#post6047869

jeder Menge Kommentare zum 2009er C1


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juni 2009)

@jmr

kommt das cube dann weg?

leider passt das tune-rot nicht so zum rotwild rot, oder täuscht das?
ich liebäugel auch gerade mit ein paar race-face teilen 
was hälst du denn von der aerozine-kurbel. die hab ich mir an mein C1 drangeschraubt. die macht gut was her und gibts in verschiedenen farben.

was du im keller hast, hätte ich teilweise gerne an meinem richtigen bike. der laufradsatz ist echt schön 

hast du schon eine bremse?


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2009)

@ alex_RCC03 und acid-driver:

Na ja, Restebike war wirklich etwas untertrieben. Aber das war ursprünglich meine Idee. Hatte noch ein altes Kinesis-Fully mit recht guten Komponenten. Wollte eigentlich nur einen Rahmen, der was her macht. So führt halt eins zum andern. 

Wenn ich fertig bin ist sowieso fast alles neu. Wahrscheinlich auch der Sattel, der übrigends garnicht so schlecht ist - WTB Rocket - prima Touren-Sattel.

Das tune-rot passt sogar sehr gut zu dem Rotwild rot. Bei genauerem Hinsehen entdeckt man zwei Rottöne von Rotwild. Der hellere ist fast genau der gleiche wie das Eloxal von tune. 

Der LRS war ursprünglich vom Cube. Hatte aber einen defekten Freilauf, den ich übrigends von tune kostenlos ersetzt bekommen habe. Deshalb ist zur Zeit auf dem Cube der Mavic/XT-LRS vom Kinesisbike. 
Mit dem Cube fahre ich weiterhin, aber nicht mehr so oft. Weiß noch nicht was ich damit mache. 

Bremse wird erst mal meine alte Magura Julie sein. Restebike eben 

Ideen habe ich viele, aber da muss auch Geld da sein. 

Deshalb wird das mit dem Fahreindrücken noch dauern. Muss da noch etwas drüber nachdenken.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juni 2009)

Die Aerozine-Kurbel gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber ich hab mich ein bisschen in die RF Ride XC verguckt. Das Schwarz würde ganz gut passen. Hab sie im Netz für 129 EUR entdeckt. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Fritzz 07 (27. Juni 2009)

Hey ... ihr Ritter ... 


hat vielleicht einer von euch Erfahrung mit dem Rotwild Red Two gemacht ??? 

Oder kann jemand einen Link zum bericht senden  ... 


Die suche habe ich benutzt ... auch google aber so richtig bin ich nicht fündig geworden ... 


Mfg Rene


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juni 2009)

Fritzz 07 schrieb:


> Hey ... ihr Ritter ...
> 
> 
> hat vielleicht einer von euch Erfahrung mit dem Rotwild Red Two gemacht ???
> ...




Schau mal hier.....

http://www.rotwild.de/de/news/detai...23.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=40fefc029c

oder auch

http://www.rotwild.de/de/news/detai...82.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=756eb234a8


----------



## gukeule (28. Juni 2009)

hi leute , hier mein neues im stall 
R.GT2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (28. Juni 2009)

ich brauche für mein r1 eine neue sattelstütze. welche ist leicht und passt vor allem auch optisch an das ding und ist min. 5-6 cm länger als meine 330 cm masterpiece?

saso (vielleicht zu grau)? tune starkes stück? thomson elite (wieviel kann man mit kcnc yokes und carbon wippe sparen, komme ich dann damit unter 200 gramm? was gibts noch als alternativen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Juni 2009)

gukeule schrieb:


> hi leute , hier mein neues im stall
> R.GT2



Ein Wahnsinns Hirsch, Glückwunsch 
Wie fährt er sich?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> ich brauche für mein r1 eine neue sattelstütze. welche ist leicht und passt vor allem auch optisch an das ding und ist min. 5-6 cm länger als meine 330 cm masterpiece?
> 
> saso (vielleicht zu grau)? tune starkes stück? thomson elite (wieviel kann man mit kcnc yokes und carbon wippe sparen, komme ich dann damit unter 200 gramm? was gibts noch als alternativen?



Nimm doch einfach die von Rotwild

http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=253


----------



## Orakel (28. Juni 2009)

ich habe an meinen beiden Roten ne Smica SastÃ¼ dran,28â¬ bei knapp unter 200gr.


----------



## Schmittler (28. Juni 2009)

die rotwild ist schön und leicht, aber zu kurz. die smica ist billig, aber optisch ein reinfall und auch zu kurz.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2009)

gukeule schrieb:


> hi leute , hier mein neues im stall
> R.GT2



Viel Spaß mit dem Nobelhobel. Das ist dann wohl im Moment das edelste Bike hier im Rotwild-Thread. 

Gib mal bei Gelegenheit Fahreindrücke mit der dt swiss Gabel hier bekannt. Würde mich mal interessieren wie das bike sich mit ihr verhält.
Meins hat jetzt gut 1000 km runter und ich bin immer noch so begeistert von dem Bike wie am Anfang.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Juni 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> die rotwild ist schön und leicht, aber zu kurz. die smica ist billig, aber optisch ein reinfall und auch zu kurz.



Wow, 350 mm zu kurz? Da wird der Hebel ganz schön lang...
Keine Angst, dass mal was brechen könnte?


----------



## ullertom (28. Juni 2009)

also die Masterpiece ist eine schöne Stütze - ich würde die mit Versatz nehmen - habe ich hier im Forum an einem Ghost gesehen und hat sehr gut ausgeschaut,

mit KCNC/Titanschrauben und Wippe kommst du sicherlich unter 180g,

dein Rahmen braucht eine 27,2mm Stütze, oder - meiner hat nämlich 31,6mm

bei einer geraden Stütze nimm die, die dir am besten gefällt und am leichtesten ist - bei Versatz wird es schwierig!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## gukeule (28. Juni 2009)

hi, danke 
bike fährt sich echt super ....
überhaupt kein wippen und mit der gabel bin ich auch sehr zufrieden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Juni 2009)

@gukeule

HAbe gerade mal in Deinem Fotoalbum gestöbert.
Was issn das für ein geiler Fuhrpark ?!! 

RFR 01, RFR 06, RED 1, R.GT2 
Alles Deine? Wie kommt's?

Dache schon ich wäre gaga mit 3 Rotwild im Haushalt


----------



## gukeule (28. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Nobelhobel. Das ist dann wohl im Moment das edelste Bike hier im Rotwild-Thread.
> 
> Gib mal bei Gelegenheit Fahreindrücke mit der dt swiss Gabel hier bekannt. Würde mich mal interessieren wie das bike sich mit ihr verhält.
> Meins hat jetzt gut 1000 km runter und ich bin immer noch so begeistert von dem Bike wie am Anfang.



hi ,
danke ...
bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der gabel , 
lässt sich super einstellen und schnell plockieren bzw. schnell die zugstufe regulieren .... top


----------



## Schmittler (28. Juni 2009)

also die masterpiece in 330 cm länge und 27,2 mm durchmesser fahre ich ja jetzt schon. die bekäme man auch mit kcnc yokes, titanschrauben und carbonwippe an die 150 gramm, also vollkommen ausreichend und optisch auch sehr passend. die ist aber bei mir schon so weit ausgezogen, dass das ende der stütze an unterkante oberrohr sitzt. ich könnte die stütze aber noch ca. 2 cm weiter raus gebrauchen, dann ist mir das aber wegen dem rahmen zu heikel, auch wenn ich die max. makierung der masterpiece noch mehrere cm nicht erreicht habe.

deswegen will ich eine stütze, die ich min. 2-3 cm weiter ausziehen kann und das sattelstützenrohr aber immer noch min. 2-3 cm unterhalb der unterkante des oberrohrs im sitzrohr steckt. was soll denn da brechen? andere leute haben die stütze fast nen halben meter raus. da mache mir keine sorgen...

eine stütze mit versatz will ich nicht, die sitzposition finde ich zur zeit ziemlich optimal. schöne und leichte gibt es schon ein paar. nur habe ich bedenken, dass gerade bei stützen aus carbon die farbe nicht mit den anderen schwarztönen am bike passt. naja, vielleicht werde ich mir einfach mal ein paar bestellen und sehen wie die aussehen und dann ggf. zurückschicken.


----------



## acid-driver (28. Juni 2009)

nennt man wohl "markenabhängigkeit" 

hat eigentlich noch einer diese silikonschützer für die bremsleitungen über?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hat eigentlich noch einer diese silikonschützer für die bremsleitungen über?



Na Logo 
War allerdings bei meiner "Ab Werk" Spec dabei, genauso wie die Rotwild Schlüssel


----------



## gukeule (28. Juni 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem Nobelhobel. Das ist dann wohl im Moment das edelste Bike hier im Rotwild-Thread.
> 
> Gib mal bei Gelegenheit Fahreindrücke mit der dt swiss Gabel hier bekannt. Würde mich mal interessieren wie das bike sich mit ihr verhält.
> Meins hat jetzt gut 1000 km runter und ich bin immer noch so begeistert von dem Bike wie am Anfang.





alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @gukeule
> 
> HAbe gerade mal in Deinem Fotoalbum gestöbert.
> Was issn das für ein geiler Fuhrpark ?!!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_and_wild (28. Juni 2009)

...Hallo Rotwild Gemeinde. Bin das erste mal hier in diesem Forum und möchte hiermit alle grüßen.

Bin nun endlich seit Februar stolzer Rotwildbesitzer.

Bilder kommen noch...

Bye aus dem wilden Süden,

red_and_wild


----------



## nauker (29. Juni 2009)

@schmittler


Ich bring dann mal die Heylight SL II ins Spiel.

http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/...ight_Sattelstutze_SL__ab_ca__100_Gramm630.htm


bei 27,2 mm allerdings max Länge nur 350 mm, Gewicht liegt bei 180 g, aufgrund des minimalistischen Befestigungssystems gibts nicht mehr soviel Spielraum um Gewicht einzusparen...

Paßt auf SI SLR Sättel problemlos, bei Speedneedle gibts Passprobleme.

Ich finde die Stütze aufgrund des Designs sehr gelungen, in meinem Fotoalbum habe ich sie auf dem Rotwild montiert. wenn Du mehr Bilder brauchst --> PM

gruss
nauker


----------



## Wildpfleger (1. Juli 2009)

Hier mal wieder eine Antwort auf den Thread-Titel:

Hier! 

Und damit auch "Hallo".

Grüße,
Wildpfleger


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Juli 2009)

Wildpfleger schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eine Antwort auf den Thread-Titel:
> 
> Hier!
> 
> ...



Glaube ich nicht, zeig mal Bilder


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2009)

sieht in fotoalbum schwer nach C1 aus


----------



## Wildpfleger (1. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt auch ganz schwer. Aber vielleicht bin ich voll der Lügner und habe das Foto GEKLAUT!

Hihi.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sieht in fotoalbum schwer nach C1 aus



Hey das Bild war vor 5 Minuten aber noch nicht da 

Jetzt wird der Fred aber kreativ, Wildpleger scheint eine künstliche Ader zu haben 

Red_and_wild wollte auch noch Bilder liefern, oder?!


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2009)

und der zugverlegung zu folge ein C1 fully. 

aber klauen würdest du natürlich nicht


----------



## Wildpfleger (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin halt schnell. Auch mit Fotos.  Wenn ihr noch die Gabel erkennt, könnt ihr im Fernsehen beim Radteilerekennungs-Quiz mitmachen!


----------



## acid-driver (1. Juli 2009)

magura durin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildpfleger (1. Juli 2009)

und jetzt müssen wir die Jury fragen: Halber Punkt ok (ist ne Menja)? Jetzt bitte noch die Vornamen von den Hirschen im Hintergrund 
Mal im Ernst, ich glaube, wir müllen hier gerade den Thread zu. Ich muss meinen Knochen jetzt mal eine Schlafpause gönnen nach der heutigen Tortur.


----------



## Ullerich (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Wildpfleger,

C1 FS 08 mit Menja? Klingt schwer nach Nubuk 
Treibe ich auch ab und an durch die Natur 

Viel Spaß damit, Uli


----------



## Wildpfleger (2. Juli 2009)

Hi. Stimmt auch alles. Und: Danke, den Spass habe ich!  Grüße, WP


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Juli 2009)

Werde es wohl am WE nach Saalbach schaffen.
Kommt noch jemand?
Hoffe dass ich einige Rotwild Prototypen vor die Linse bekomme


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Juli 2009)

Bin vom Samstag bis Montag mit nem Spezl sicher in Saalbach. Ham's ja net so weit.
Auf die 2010er Prototypen bin ich auch mal gespannt. Genauso, ob man die dann überhaupt Fotografieren darf.
Will auch mal ein paar Bikes mit mehr Federweg testen.
Vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal übern Weg.


----------



## Orakel (3. Juli 2009)

Fotografieren darf man die neuen und FAHRN
Bitte dann Bilder,Bilder,Bilder.....


----------



## gukeule (3. Juli 2009)

hi , 
wär echt toll wenn ihr ei n paar bilder von den 2010 prototypen macht.
viel spass.
mfg gerd


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Juli 2009)

Habe die Spy cam auf alle Fälle dabei 
Richie Schley und andere Team Fahrer sollen auch dabei sein.

Bin schon sehr gespannt 
RCC-03 Biker, man sieht sich denke am Sonntag......


----------



## Deichfräse (6. Juli 2009)

...und? Bildtechnisch erfolgreich auf der Pirsch gewesen????
Ich bin neugierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich mich unfreiwillig von meine Specialized trennen musste, war ich auf der Suche nach einem downhilllastigen, verspielten Fully. Bin dann bei einem Red 1 hängengeblieben und hab es mir nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut. Leider nur im Garten etwas umsetzen geübt. Und gleich feststellen müssen, daß der Hinterbau durch den Stahldämpfer schon um einiges schwerer als mein Luftdämpfer ist  Aber das Wochenende und der Pfälzer Wald mit seinen Trains kommen


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2009)

Na Andreas, du weißt ja, in welchen Ecken du damit nicht rumfahren darfst 

Schöner Aufbau, bis auf die Gabel, die kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Viel Spaß mit der Schüssel


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Juli 2009)

@ Deichfräse
Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen. Probefahrt der neuen Bikes war nur den Händlern möglich. Wenigstens bei uns.
Die neuen Bikes sehen verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Orakel (8. Juli 2009)

@RCC03-Biker
wie gar keine Bilder gemacht 
Das "sehn verdammt gut aus" bezieht auf ........
Farbgebung
Rahmen
irgend einer wird doch Bilder gemacht haben


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Juli 2009)

Meine Kamera hat irgendwie gesponnen. Sehen verdammt gut aus bezog sich auf Rahmen und Farbgebung. Wobei beim neuen R2 (Carbon) die Farbe no net entgültig war.
Die Modelpalette wird etwas gestrafft und die Bezeichnungen werden eindeutiger dem Einsatzzweck zugeordnet.


----------



## Orakel (8. Juli 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Die Modelpalette wird etwas gestrafft und die Bezeichnungen werden eindeutiger dem Einsatzzweck zugeordnet.


Genau dieses hatte mir meine "Quelle" auch erzählt
Gabs auch ein RE 1 zubestaunen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab Bilder gemacht
Leider kam ich zu spät und alles war schon alles eingepackt.
Habe aber mitbekommen, dass es eine Händlerpräsentation auf ner Bergstation gab.
Da bin ich mal hin 
Leider gab es neben einer Ausstellung von Rotwild Klassikern nur ein neues Modell.
Dafür aber eine neue Serie, nennt sich R.X1
Konnte auch einige Bilder davon machen
Sieht so aus als hätte ich als einziger den Erlkönig erwischt
Bilder kann ich aber erst am WE reinstellen, da ich immer noch unterwegs bin. Also noch ein wenig Geduld bitte......
HAbe auch auf Plakaten gesehen, dass es ein neues C2 ( bedeutet dann Carbon) geben soll. Leider ohne Bilder, sorry.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Juli 2009)

Es ist ein X1 ohne R. Die Präsentation der neuen Modelle war nur oben in der Bergstation.
Unten hing nur das neue X1 vom Schley. Dies unterscheidet sich gegenüber den Serienmäßigen X1 durch Marzocchi Federung gegenüber Fox in der Serienversion.
Diese haben 140mm Federweg. Das C1 gibt es nur noch mit 120mm. Dieses wird es auch in Carbon geben. Habe den Rahmen schon gesehen in in der Hand gehabt.
Das GT wird auslaufen. Das gibt es 2010 nicht mehr.
Es gibt dann nur noch R, C und X Modelle. Die RED und sonst welche Downhill-Teile lass ich mal weg, dafür hab ich mich nicht interessiert.
R steht für Race, C für Cross Country und X für All Mountain.


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2009)

wenn ich das recht deute, und wenn der Schley es fährt, dann ist das X1 ein AM/Enduro.
Mit dem Hinterbausysten vom RE1???


----------



## RCC03-Biker (9. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> wenn ich das recht deute, und wenn der Schley es fährt, dann ist das X1 ein AM/Enduro.
> Mit dem Hinterbausysten vom RE1???



Nicht ganz. Das X1 ist ein AM mit 140mm Federweg. Hinterbau wie das 2009er C1 mit 140mm Federweg, natürlich etwas modifiziert. Enduro gibt es ein anderes. Da hab ich aber nicht weiter nachgefragt, da mich die Kategorieen über einem AM nicht interessieren.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2009)

hm, sollte es das neulich gezeigte sein?
das graue?

140mm bike mit dem hinterbau vom E1 wär mal richtig geil.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juli 2009)

Also, jetzt endlich die versprochenen Bilder.
Hier das neue Rotwild X1:
Gabel soll in schwarz kommen. Oberrohr wohl noch nicht final, da hier früher Prototyp









fettes Unterrohr 
siehe Kleber, X1 für das All Mountain segment:




Neue Wippe, Hinten 145 mm, vorne 150mm


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juli 2009)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, es gibt wohl auch ein komplett neues Corporate Design:





Nicht nur das Steuerkopflogo ist neu, habe auch die Team Transporter in neuer Beklebung gesehen (Leider kein Bild gemacht  ). Sieht echt stark aus


----------



## Orakel (10. Juli 2009)

@alex RCC003
klasse Bilder, das Rotwildlogo sieht etwas rundlicher aus.
vll. noch Bilder von anderen neuen Roten, E1, Carbonbikes...
In ganz schwarz gefallen mir die Roten nicht sooo.


----------



## zwillingsbike (10. Juli 2009)

@alex RCC003: ja, ich habe gehört es gab da auch den Nachfolger vom R.R2 FS zu sehen... hast du da auch ein paar Bilder von? Für uns Racer


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juli 2009)

Leider war auf der Bergstation kein weiteres Bike zu sehen.
Mir fällt aber gerade auf, dass ich auf den Plakaten im Hintergrund die neuen Modellreihen drauf habe .
Somit gibt es wohl 4 Bereiche:
RACE: mit R1 und R2 noch einmal unterteilt in XC und Marathon
CROSS COUNTRY: mit C1 und C2 (somit ein neues Carbon )





Dann, 
ALL MOUNTAIN/ENDURO: mit dem neuen X1 und E1
R.E.D. EXTREME DEPARTEMENT: mit Downhill, Freeride, Trial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juli 2009)

wueand schrieb:


> @alex RCC003: ja, ich habe gehört es gab da auch den Nachfolger vom R.R2 FS zu sehen... hast du da auch ein paar Bilder von? Für uns Racer



Sorry Gemeinde, kam wie gesagt zu spät. Das X1 war das Einzige was ich vor die Linse bekam.
Ausser diesem Oldtimer, der Teil einer historischen Rotwild Ausstellung war.


----------



## zwillingsbike (10. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Leider war auf der Bergstation kein weiteres Bike zu sehen.





hab heute bei einem Freund auf dem Handy ein paar sehr kurze Filme (in sehr schlechter Qualität) von dem R Modell gesehen, leider war fast garnichts zu erkennen... außer fettem Unterrohr, fettem Tretlagerbereich... müssen wir wohl noch etwas Geduld haben... an die Filme komme ich leider nicht ran!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juli 2009)

Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein.
RCC03 Biker hat Sie auch gesehen, aber seine Kamera war defekt
Vielleicht tauchen ja noch Bilder auf....


----------



## gukeule (10. Juli 2009)

hi alex,
danke für die tollen bilder ..... (echt geil).
geil ist auch der oldtimer .....
gabs da noch mehr oldtimer zu sehen wie RHD ..... ???
gruß gerd


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juli 2009)

gukeule schrieb:


> hi alex,
> danke für die tollen bilder ..... (echt geil).
> geil ist auch der oldtimer .....
> gabs da noch mehr oldtimer zu sehen wie RHD ..... ???
> gruß gerd



Ja, da waren noch mehr Klassiker, z.B. ein Downhill  Ende 90, womit eine WM gewonnen wurde. Habe aber kein Bild bemacht 

Also Gemeinde, das mit den Bildern müssen wir das nächste Mal besser organisieren.


----------



## Willard (10. Juli 2009)

Neuer Hirsch im heimischen Gehege:


----------



## Orakel (10. Juli 2009)

sehr schön, gefällt mir immer besser das weiss am RE1.
Was mich Intressieren würde, ist die DT Gabel steif genug??


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2009)

passt das hope-rot zu dem rotwild rot?

das E1 ist immer wieder klasse. hat eigentlich einer das teil in schwarz?


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön das X1!!! Rotwild eben...

@acid-driver:

Ja, mein E1 ist schwarz - guckst du hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/391316


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2009)

ach ja, stimmt. sehr schick 

fehlt nur noch ne schwarze lyrik


----------



## gukeule (10. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> sehr schön, gefällt mir immer besser das weiss am RE1.
> Was mich Intressieren würde, ist die DT Gabel steif genug??





acid-driver schrieb:


> passt das hope-rot zu dem rotwild rot?
> 
> das E1 ist immer wieder klasse. hat eigentlich einer das teil in schwarz?



ja , mein kumpel hat ein RE1 Edition


----------



## Willard (11. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> sehr schön, gefällt mir immer besser das weiss am RE1.
> Was mich Intressieren würde, ist die DT Gabel steif genug??



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die DT einen Tick steifer sein dürfte.
Allerdings: Wer will sowas schon gegen eine Allerweltsgabel tauschen...? 

Und das Hope-rot passt ganz gut.

Wer schon mal die Farb-Unterschiede im Eloxal gesehen hat, die sich z.B. Magura innerhalb einer Farbe leistet, ist nicht mehr sooo anspruchsvoll.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Juli 2009)

Hi Willard,

klär uns doch mal bitte auf
Im Album RE 1, RFR 06, und das RCC 06 
In Deinem Profil noch dazu
R.R1 und R.R2 ?!
Ist nicht wahr, oder ?


----------



## Fahrnix (11. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, es gibt wohl auch ein komplett neues Corporate Design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Bike, schönes Schwarz (die Bösen), schöne Schwinge, aber das neue Logo sieht aus wie eine benutzte Seife. Soll das ein Statement zu mehr Bauch sein - im Vergleich zum alten Logo - -> Nach dem Motto: mehr Bauch, älterer Fahrer, mehr Geld -> Rotwildkäufer :kotz:

Ansonsten Hut ab. die Schwinge sieht richtig klasse im Design aus. Hoffentlich fährt es schön antriebsneutral einen Berg auch hoch.

Gruß aus dem Urlaub und Südfrankreich


----------



## Orakel (11. Juli 2009)

so wie ich es auf den Bilder erkennen kann, ist der Hinterbau am X1 aus Alu und nimmer aus GFK wie es bei Rotwild heisst.
Oder ist es nur am Prototype so??
Jetzt Orakle ich mal,auch Rotwild muss sparen, daher wird der Hinterbau aus dem "günstigen" Alu gefertigt.
Es gibt für 2010 eine gestraffte Modellpalette mit neuen Modellen, deutlichere Bezeichnungen der einzelen Modelle, sagt meine "Quelle" und soo daneben liegt er wohl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. Juli 2009)

wueand schrieb:


> @alex RCC003: ja, ich habe gehört es gab da auch den Nachfolger vom R.R2 FS zu sehen... hast du da auch ein paar Bilder von? Für uns Racer



Da kann ich vielleicht was dazu sagen, naja schreiben.
Die neuen R Modelle habe hinten alle 110mm Federweg und bekommen Industriekugelleager, wodurch sie feiner ansprechen sollen. Bei den R Modellen soll es unterschiedliche Ausstattungsvarianten/-richtungen geben.
Die richtige Race Ausstattung mit ner 100mm Federgabel, evtl. mit ner Durin mit angepassten Design (war so auf dem Carbon Modell). Die andere Ausstattung ist etwas Tourenlastiger mit ner 120mm Federgabel.
Das Carbonteil hat einen richtig wuchtigen Rahmen. Das Tretlager muss extrem Steif sein. Hier kommt ein BB90 (oder wie das sonst heist) Innenlager rein. Wird irgendwie eingepresst.
Ärgere mich selber, dass meine Kamera nicht so ging, wie sie sollte.


----------



## Willard (11. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Willard,
> 
> klär uns doch mal bitte auf
> Im Album RE 1, RFR 06, und das RCC 06
> ...



Nein, zumindest nicht ganz.

Das RFR ist verkauft, respektive der Rahmen.

RR1 und RR2 sol lediglich mein Rennrad 1 und 2 bezeichnen, Felt und GT, um genau zu sein.

Allerdings steht noch ein Rotwild Crosser auf dem Einkaufszettel (auch wenn der Zettel erst mal weit weg in der Ecke liegt.....  ).


----------



## Orakel (12. Juli 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Hier kommt ein BB90 (oder wie das sonst heist) Innenlager rein. Wird irgendwie eingepresst.



BB30 heist der neue Standart, dabei werden die Lagerschalen in den Rahmen gepresst, machen z.Z. CD, Lapiere, Spezi. glaube ich auch und noch andere.
In der neuen Bike zbs. kann man auf Bildern den BB30 standart erkennen.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2009)

CUBE verbaut das auch. HIER mal eine erklärung von cube dazu.

ich finds nicht so toll, da man hier wieder spezielles werkzeug braucht :/


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2009)

schweren herzens werde ich wohl mein rotwild C1 verkaufen müssen.
für mich eins der schönsten hardtails auf dem markt. 
teileliste und preis kommt dann am besten per pn, falls sich einer dafür interessiert.






P.S.: sorry für den keller


----------



## Willard (12. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schweren herzens werde ich wohl mein rotwild C1 verkaufen müssen.
> für mich eins der schönsten hardtails auf dem markt.
> teileliste und preis kommt dann am besten per pn, falls sich einer dafür interessiert.
> 
> ...



Der Keller ist das eine, die Cube-Griffe das andere.....schnell abmachen, sonst kauft's keiner.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2009)

die ergons liegen bereit zum einschicken 

bei denen löst sich leider die gummierung. das wollte ich auch keinem antun...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2009)

Warum willst du denn dein C1 verkaufen??? Hast es doch kürzlich erst aufgebaut.
Mein 2008er "Reste" C1 FS ist jetzt fertig. Erster Fahrtest hat es schon bestanden. Fotos folgen in den nächsten TAgen.


----------



## ullertom (12. Juli 2009)

Heute wieder eine schöne Tour gemacht!!!
Update:
Schmolke war zu schmal mit 560mm - jetzt wieder Easton ohne Decals
Speedneedle passte nicht - jetzt wieder Selle SLR
TitanKassette Schaltperformance nicht zufriedenstellend - jetzt wieder XT
8,9kg rechnerisch - an der Hängewaage 9,2kg


----------



## ullertom (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2009)

@ jmr

leider kostet bildung geld. ich will zum wintersemester anfangen zu studieren.

dann muss ein bike reichen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Juli 2009)

@ fahrnix
Finde das neue Logo und Decals gar nicht so schlecht. Irgendwie moderner, aber immer noch mit klarer Rotwild Erkennung. Finde eine Weiterentwicklung nach über 10 Jahren (stimmt das?) auch völlig angemessen. 
Hier noch eins vom X1 mit neuen Decals:





@Orakel
Die Schwinge ist aus Alu und sieht die meines C1 Cross irgendwie ähnlich:





Für mich sieht es nicht so aus als ob Rotwild spart.
Im Gegenteil, für mich sieht das eher nach Expansion aus. 2 komplett neue Modelle (X1 und C2 als Carbon) zusätzlich zu den aktuellen. Dazu deutliche Überarbeitung der momentanten Bikes und eine komplette Überarbeitung der Corporate Identity.
Schade, dass keiner Fotos von den andern Modellen hat


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Juli 2009)

OK, das kann ich verstehen. Bildung geht vor. 
Was hast du den für Preisvorstellungen? Nur mal so interessehalber, per PM.
Mein Rotwild-Budget ist im Moment zuende.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Juli 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Heute wieder eine schöne Tour gemacht!!!
> Update:
> Schmolke war zu schmal mit 560mm - jetzt wieder Easton ohne Decals
> Speedneedle passte nicht - jetzt wieder Selle SLR
> ...



@ullertom
Dein R1 ist immer wieder eine Augenweide

@acid_driver
Echt schade dass Du Dein C1 aufgeben musst.
Keine Chance, auch nicht wenn Du den Rest Deines Keller Inventars versteigerst?


----------



## Orakel (12. Juli 2009)

ich werde mir mal auf der Eurobike ein Bild von den neuen Rotwilds machen.
Spiele mit dem Gedanken, wenn es ein neues RE1 geben sollte das mir zusagt, mein RFC03 zuverkaufen (den Rahmen) das RFC04 bekommt dann die Fr. (fährt jetzt das 03er) mir ein E1 zuzulegen.
In der neuen MB steht schon ein kurzer Fahrbericht über das RC1 drin(der silberne Prototype in Willingen)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich werde mir mal auf der Eurobike ein Bild von den neuen Rotwilds machen.
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken, wenn es ein neues RE1 geben sollte das mir zusagt, mein RFC03 zuverkaufen (den Rahmen) das RFC04 bekommt dann die Fr. (fährt jetzt das 03er) mir ein E1 zuzulegen.
> In der neuen MB steht schon ein kurzer Fahrbericht über das RC1 drin(der silberne Prototype in Willingen)



Bei der Eurobike werden dann wohl alle Hersteller die neuen Bikes vorstellen.
Gibt es vorher noch eine Gelegenheit sich die neuen Rotwild anzuschauen?
Ach ja liebe Gemeinde; funktionierende Kameras mitnehmen


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @acid_driver
> Echt schade dass Du Dein C1 aufgeben musst.
> Keine Chance, auch nicht wenn Du den Rest Deines Keller Inventars versteigerst?



leider kann man für den erlös einer thomson stütze, ein paar bremsscheiben und einer pumpe nicht studieren gehen 

naja, wie dem auch sei. rad kommt weg, fahr ich eben das andere, was da noch rumsteht. nur halten muss das


----------



## Fahrnix (13. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> leider kann man für den erlös einer thomson stütze, ein paar bremsscheiben und einer pumpe nicht studieren gehen
> 
> naja, wie dem auch sei. rad kommt weg, fahr ich eben das andere, was da noch rumsteht. nur halten muss das



@ acid driver: Bafög, Kredit, sponsored by Mum and Daddy .... Die Kröten ffür das Rad helfen dir nicht viel weiter. Es gibt viel Wege ein Zweitrad zu rechtfertigen. Welche Größe hat es denn?

@ alex RCC_03: Fand das alte Logo besser aber ist am Ende wurst wenn die Räder stimmen.

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (13. Juli 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> @ acid driver: BafÃ¶g, Kredit, sponsored by Mum and Daddy .... Die KrÃ¶ten ffÃ¼r das Rad helfen dir nicht viel weiter. Es gibt viel Wege ein Zweitrad zu rechtfertigen. Welche GrÃ¶Ãe hat es denn?



naja da ist schon was in die wege geleitet. muss aber auch hier nicht unbedingt diskutiert werden 

grÃ¶Ãe ist im Ã¼brigen M 

grÃ¼Ãe

â¬: hier noch ein besseres bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (14. Juli 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Heute wieder eine schöne Tour gemacht!!!
> Update:
> Schmolke war zu schmal mit 560mm - jetzt wieder Easton ohne Decals
> Speedneedle passte nicht - jetzt wieder Selle SLR
> ...



Echt cooles Rad was du da hast 
Hab gesehen, dass du die Oro mit Windcutter Scheiben fährst. Wie machen die sich so? konntest du die einfach so montieren? mit was für Belägen fährste die?

gruß
Jägermeister (der leider kein Geld fürn Rotwild hat  )


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juli 2009)

So, hier wie versprochen ein paar Bilder meines (Reste)Rotwilds.

















Eine kleine Teileliste:

Schaltung: Shimano XT komplett
Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Griffe: Race Face Evolve XC
Gabel: Fox F100
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo GXP
LRS: dt swiss 4.1 d mit tune King und Kong Naben
Sattel: mein alter Fizik Nisene Sport
Bremse: Magura Julie

Ziel dieses Aufbaus war ein alltagstaugliches Bike mit möglichst vielen Teilen aufzubauen, welche noch bei mir rum lagen. 
Die Bremse und der Sattel bleiben erst mal, so lange ich sie noch für gut befinde. 
Die Julie ist zwar nicht die Beste, aber alltagtauglich auf auf jeden Fall und ins alpine Gelände gehts mit dem Bike nicht.

Aber so wie ich mich kenne, werde ich noch das ein oder andere Teil und Schraube austauschen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juli 2009)

Sehr schick, Dein "Reste" Bike.
Finde das C1 vor 2009  ist so ein richtiger Rotwild Klassiker.
Wie bei meinem RCC 03 wird der Wertverlust sicherlich gering bleiben.
Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum GT2?
Das ALS Federungssystem ist ja im Prinzip das Gleiche, oder?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juli 2009)

In der Eifel fahren die Züge hoffendlich nicht mehr so oft


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Juli 2009)

Die Züge fahren dort noch stündlich, aber nur für Touristen alte Schienenbusse. Die hört man von weitem, wenn sie ankommen. 

Das ALS fährt sich in der Tat wie beim GT2. Die Geometrie ist beim C1 etwas gestreckter. Wahrscheinlich wäre sie noch sportlicher, wenn ich anstatt eines Rizers einen Flat-Lenker drauf hätte. 
Obwohl ich nicht auf Gewichte geachtet habe ist es erstaunlich leicht. Das liegt vor allem am Rahmen, Gabel und auch an dem LRS. 12,18 kg wie auf den Fotos im fahrfertigen Zustand. Dadurch hat s einen guten Vortrieb. Mit ein bisschen Tuning geht das bestimmt noch was. 

Mir gefällt das ALS und das damit verbundene Fahrverhalten. Ich hoffe, dass Rotwild dem System noch ein paar Jahre treu bleibt. Ich habe aber so meine Befürchtugen, dass das nicht so sein wird. Sie haben ja jetzt wieder 4-Gelenker und das GT soll auslaufen.


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Juli 2009)

So ein "Restebike" könnte mir auch gefallen... 

Meinen 4-Gelenker von Rotwild mit dem XLS-System finde ich wirklich extrem gut! Bin bisher ja nur reinrassige Eingelenker von Cannondale (Super V u. Jekyll) bzw. den mehrgelenkig abgestützen Eingelenker von Scott (Ransom) als Fully gefahren, aber das was ich jetzt unter dem Allerwertesten habe ist der Hammer.
Mein E1 bügelt wirklich alles glatt. Der Hinterbau spricht schön sensibel an, wippt aber beim pedalieren (Wiegetritt ausgenommen) fast gar nicht - trotz komplett offener Plattform des DHX Air. Keine Antriebseinflüsse und kein Bremsstempeln, wie es das Ransom recht extrem beherrschte - ich könnte gleich wieder auf Tour gehen...
Bißchen mehr Seitensteifigkeit könnte die Schwinge vielleicht vertragen und der Lenkwinkel könnte für enge Trails mit wechselnden Kehren vielleicht ein Tick steiler sein - ansonsten hoffe ich, dass das Bike noch einige Zeit so gebaut wird.
Hab´ jetzt ca 600km mit dem Bike "verbracht" und ein Rotwild aufzubauen, war eine der besten Entscheidungen. 14,5 kg in Gr. L fahrfertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (15. Juli 2009)

@jmr-biking

Das ALS-System werden sie beibehalten. Eben nur bei den R Modellen. Da gibt es halt max. nur 110mm Federweg am Heck.


----------



## Fahrnix (15. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das ALS und das damit verbundene Fahrverhalten. Ich hoffe, dass Rotwild dem System noch ein paar Jahre treu bleibt. Ich habe aber so meine Befürchtugen, dass das nicht so sein wird. Sie haben ja jetzt wieder 4-Gelenker und das GT soll auslaufen.



Hab ein wenig Nachholbedarf: Ist das ALS kein 4-Gelenker? Evtl. fällt es ja in die Rubrik Mehrgelenker? Wie funktioniert es denn und was ist der besondere Vorteil gegenüber den anderen Systemen?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Juli 2009)

ALS ist ein Mehrgelenker bzw. mehrgelenkig abgestützter Eingelenker. Ich glaube mittlerweile hat sich der Begriff Mehrgelenker durchgesetzt und bezeichnet das Ganze System eigentlich auch am treffendsten.
Funktioniert prinzipiell wie ein klassischer Eingelenker. Durch die zusätzlichen Gelenke wird jedoch der Drehpunkt der Schwinge optimiert, so dass Antriebseinflüsse - Pedalrückschlag - minimiert werden.
*Vorteil:* eben weniger Antriebseinflüsse und man braucht keine Lizenzgebühren für das Horst-Link, wie beim 4-Gelenker zahlen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass der Aufsteller noch mal so wichtig wird, hatte ich ein ordendliches Bild gemacht......
Hier mal eine Vergrösserung der 2010 er Race Reihe.




So wie ich das sehe:
ALS bleibt  (siehe Foto des 2010er Aufstellers),
aus der GT-Marathon Bezeichnung wird R-MArathon, weiterhin mit ALS Federung.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Juli 2009)

Habe beim Stöbern auf der Rotwild HP (war ziemlich versteckt  ) 'ne Bildergalerie über getunte R.GT entdeckt.





http://www.rotwild.de/de/rotwild/bildgalerien/professional-dealer-tuning.html

Ziemlich nette Bikes, glaube aber einige Teile der Gemeinde können da durchaus mithalten......
JMR, sind da nicht auch Bilder von Deinem Händler dabei, die Du schon mal gepostet hast?


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juli 2009)

Ja, da ist auch das Bike von meinem Händler mit dabei. Die Bilder sind schon einige Zeit online. Die besten Bikes aus diesem Wetbewerb wurden von Rotwild professionell fotografiert und online gestellt. Ein kleiner Bericht war ja auch in den letzten bike- oder mountainbike-Magazinen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Juli 2009)

Hab den Link dann voll übersehen, ist auch ziemlich versteckt.
War das eigendlich ein Wettbewerb?
Hast Du ne Ahnung, was mit den Bikes passiert?
Finde einige der Bikes aus dem Ritter Forum, hätten auch einen Platz in der Rotwild Gallerie verdient.
Vielleicht macht Rotwild ja mal einen Kundenwettbewerb


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Juli 2009)

Ob das ein richtiger Wettbewerb war, kann ich nicht so genau sagen. Rotwild hatte die Händler aufgerufen doch mal ihre eigene Kreation eines GT1 oder GT2 aufzubauen. Soweit ich weiß, sind die besten auch prämiert worden.

Die Bikes an sich gehören den Händlern. Meiner hat nur den Rahmen von Rotwild gekauft und den Rest selbst aufgebaut. 

Was damit passiert??? Ich denke, dass einige Bikes bestimmt zum Verkauf angeboten werden. Sicher auf Anfrage und dann ist der Preis wohl genau so außergewöhnlich wie die Bikes.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Juli 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Was damit passiert??? Ich denke, dass einige Bikes bestimmt zum Verkauf angeboten werden. Sicher auf Anfrage und dann ist der Preis wohl genau so außergewöhnlich wie die Bikes.



Schaun mer mal. 
Vielleicht taucht ja eins von denen hier im Forum auf


----------



## MarieJoana G. (18. Juli 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Heute wieder eine schöne Tour gemacht!!!
> Update:
> Schmolke war zu schmal mit 560mm - jetzt wieder Easton ohne Decals
> Speedneedle passte nicht - jetzt wieder Selle SLR
> ...



Traumhaft!

Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (18. Juli 2009)

Danke, Danke, Danke !!! das es Euch immer noch so gut gefällt !!!

Tom


----------



## Trompet (19. Juli 2009)

Hi, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rotwild R.E1 Cross gesammelt? Bin kurz davor mir eines zu leisten. Als zweite Wahl käme das Ghost ERT 9000.
Meinungen?
Tipps?
Gruß Trompet


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Trompet,

habe das RE1 Cross seit Ende letzten Jahres.

Bin inzwischen damit über 1800km problemlos gefahren. 
*Keinerlei Defekte oder Probleme* , lediglich mit den montierten Conti MK SS war ich unzufrieden. Rollten zwar gut, aber nahezu jede Tour nen Platten!   Hab dann die neuen Fat Albert in 2,4 montiert  (sind zwar gesamt etwas schwerer, rollen aber annähernd gleich gut), und nun nach 1300km den ersten Platten durch nen richtig dicken Dorn.

Ansonsten für mich ein richtig gutes Tourenbike, trotz 14,2 kg Fahrfertig auch für Touren über 5 Stunden tauglich.
Werde damit dieses Jahr auch noch in die Alpen fahren. 

Ich habe allerdings den Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner genommen (M statt L, was normal gewesen wäre), und die Länge durch einen 20mm längeren Vorbau ausgeglichen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Trompet (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dirk,
Danke für die Info. Ich denke, dass ich morgen zuschlagen werde. Das Ghost ERT 9000 gibt es zwar z.Z. supergünstig (2500,-EUR), aber das R.E1 Cross gefällt mir einfach besser.

Gruß Trompet


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Juli 2009)

Wolfram Kurschat ist deutscher Meister im CC 2009 !!! 

Bericht auf BikeSportNews.de


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Juli 2009)

Wahnsinn, 10 Jahre nach seinem ersten Titel in 99 und nach 2007 wieder Deutscher Meister 
Glückwunsch an W. Kurschat 
aber auch an Rotwild


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Juli 2009)

@Trompet

Auch wenn ich das R.E1 in der ride Version fahre, nimm das Rotwild! In der Cross Version sind die Winkel etwas steiler und die Federwege etwas weniger, aber das war´s dann auch schon mit den großen Unterschieden.
Mein E1 wiegt fahrfertig 14,5 kg und damit habe ich auch auf langen Touren reichlich Spaß. 
Außerdem bekommst du einen absolut geil arbeitenden Hinterbau!
...und der Rest des Rahmens - Rotwild eben!
...und zum Thema Gewicht:
5kg weniger machen, laut einer Studie, gerade einmal 1,5 km/h mehr aus. Jetzt kann sich jeder ausrechnen, wie viel Kohle er für vielleicht gerade einmal ein paar Meter mehr in der Stunde ausgeben möchte oder schon ausgegeben hat.
Manchmal hilft auch eine Diät um das Gewicht des Gesamtpaketes zu senken oder eben anständiges Training für ordentlich Power in den Beinen!


----------



## Trompet (20. Juli 2009)

Habe das Rotwild R.E1 Cross gerade bestellt. Jetzt heisst es 3 Wochen ungedultiges warten...

Vorfreude 

Gruss Trompet


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juli 2009)

Wow, ein Mann der schnellen und richtigen Entscheidungen 
Welches hast du geordert? Schwarz, oder Weiss?!

Viel Spass mit Deinem E1.
Poste Mal wenn es da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

das cross ist schwarz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juli 2009)

oooops 

acid driver, bloss nicht Dein C1 verkaufen 
was sollen wir ohne Experten wie Dich sonst machen


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

ich bleib euch ja erhalten 


wenn sich keiner findet, muss ich wohl alles einzeln verkaufen


----------



## at021971 (20. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das cross ist schwarz


 
Aber nicht wenn wir über das R.E1 reden. Das ist das einzige Rotwild Bike, das man in allen Versionen entweder in JET BLACK oder in PAPYRUS WHITE haben kann. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

hm, okay. dann hat mir das beim händler einer falsch erklärt


----------



## at021971 (20. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm, okay. dann hat mir das beim händler einer falsch erklärt


 
Hast Du den 2009er Katalog, dann schau mal rein. Das R.E1 ist das einzige Rotwild Bike, bei dem die Farbe überhaupt angegeben wird. Und diese dann immer komplementär als Option zu der Abgebildeten.

- R.E1 abgebildet in JET BLACK -> Colour Option PAPYRUS WHITE
- R.E1 abgebildet in PAPYRUS WHITE -> Colour Option JET BLACK

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (20. Juli 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hast Du den 2009er Katalog, dann schau mal rein. Das R.E1 ist das einzige Rotwild Bike, bei dem die Farbe überhaupt angegeben wird. Und diese dann immer komplementär als Option zu der Abgebildeten.
> 
> - R.E1 abgebildet in JET BLACK -> Colour Option PAPYRUS WHITE
> - R.E1 abgebildet in PAPYRUS WHITE -> Colour Option JET BLACK
> ...




steht auch so auf der homepage. habe ich gerade nachgelesen

ich bin so unwissend


----------



## Fahrnix (20. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> steht auch so auf der homepage. habe ich gerade nachgelesen
> 
> ich bin so unwissend



Jammer nicht rum, du bist immerhin ein "Haard" Biker!

Außerdem brauchst du dein Rotwild als 2trad wen bei dem Fusion der Rahmen bricht 

Gruß


----------



## Orakel (22. Juli 2009)

Ich Orakle mal,scheinen mir ein paar 2010er Rotwilds dabei zusein www.bikestyle.it/index.php?id=103&L=0


----------



## prodigy (22. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich Orakle mal,scheinen mir ein paar 2010er Rotwilds dabei zusein www.bikestyle.it/index.php?id=103&L=0





also bei mir lösen die kein "haben will" Gefühl aus.

Ganz übel finde ich das X1 in schwarz, weiß, rot, gold  

Bin ich froh, dass ich noch ein "altes" C1 gekauft habe


----------



## acid-driver (22. Juli 2009)

das find ich widerum geil. 

mir gefällt das gt nicht 

naja so sind die geschmäcker...


----------



## at021971 (22. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich Orakle mal,scheinen mir ein paar 2010er Rotwilds dabei zusein www.bikestyle.it/index.php?id=103&L=0


 
Danke für die Bilder! 

Die Änderung der Designsprache ist doch recht radikal. Bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich dieses besser finde als die Bisherige.

Ich werde mir das mal auf der Eurobike Live und in Farbe anschauen und dann entscheiden, ob es ein 2009 (GT1/GT2/R1/R2) oder ein 2010 (R1/R2) wird.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich fasse es nicht, das Orakel spricht und wie! Klasse Hinweis 
Da hat ja doch jemand ein paar Bilder in Saalbach hinbekommen.
Sieht so aus als ob Rotwild die gesamte Palette überarbeitet.
Nicht schlecht das neue Design 
Bin mal gespannt was Ullertom vom R1 hält. Mir gefällts 





Das X1 entspricht nicht dem, welches ich auf der Bergstation entdeckt habe. Finde das Gold auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Frage mich ob das noch Vorserien Modelle sind.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Juli 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das find ich widerum geil.
> 
> mir gefällt das gt nicht
> 
> naja so sind die geschmäcker...



Finde das GT gar nicht, help.....


----------



## at021971 (22. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ....Das X1 entspricht nicht dem, welches ich auf der Bergstation entdeckt habe. Finde das Gold auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.....


 
Das, welches Du fotografiert hast, ist die günstigere SLX Version. Das heutige Bild zeigt das Bike in der XT Ausstattung. Das hatte aber auch schon die goldbraune Farbe in den Decals.

ADP hatte ja kürzlich das Programm mit je einer SLX Version des R.R1 und R.GT1 nach unten abgrundet. Scheint so, als wenn sie 2010 gleich die SLX für die Basisversion verwenden.

Auf den Bildern gefällt mir bisher nur das R1, C1 und X1. Das R.E1 in rot hat gegenüber dem in weiss/rot keine Chance.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (22. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde das GT gar nicht, help.....


 
Er meinte das generell. Für 2010 scheint es keines mehr zu gegeben. Das Feld übernimmt wohl das R1 mit 115 mm am Hinterbau und 120 mm an der Front.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Juli 2009)

Somit wird wohl, wie auf dem Plakat abgedruckt aus GT, das R/Marathon....

Gebe Dir Recht mit dem Roten E1,  ist schon heftig. 
Sieht auch so aus als ob man sich von der RED 1,2,3 Namensgebung verabschiedet und neue Bikes bringt, mit echt coolen Farben!!

Hast Recht, bei dem X1 was ich gesehen habe, war auch Gold dabei, aber nicht soviel.




Ist das etwa die neue Kurschat Edition 
Ja ist schon klar, Kurschat fährt R2 

Orakel, sprich zu uns, gab es auch Bilder vom C2 Carbon Fully


----------



## acid-driver (23. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde das GT gar nicht, help.....



sorry, meine das r2


----------



## Orakel (23. Juli 2009)

zuviel der Ehre  liebe Leut.
Na das E1 in dem Rot ist Gewöhnungs bedürftig, die Carbonmodelle gefallen mir da schon mehr, wobei mir auffällt dass die Verarbeitung anderst ist wie bei den bisherigen Carbonmodellen, sprich die Herstellungsmethode.
Detailarbeit haben sie auch betrieben, siehe Ausfallenden an dem R Modell.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Juli 2009)

@ Alex
Vom C2 Carbon-Fully hatten sie nur den Rahmen als Prototypen dabei.
Das Gold beim X1 schaut nur innen so extrem aus. Dein fotografiertes Exemplar müsste das selbe gewesen sein.

@ at021971
Rotwild bringt def. eine Basisversion mit der SLX-Gruppe. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich trauen, das R2 Carbon-Fully mit der matten Optik zu bringen. Hat in natura phänomenal ausgeschaut. Da könnt ich dann schwach werden.


----------



## Fahrnix (23. Juli 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> @ Alex
> Vom C2 Carbon-Fully hatten sie nur den Rahmen als Prototypen dabei.
> Das Gold beim X1 schaut nur innen so extrem aus. Dein fotografiertes Exemplar müsste das selbe gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



@ Orakel: Auf der Messe in Willingen hat der Rotwilde was von neuen Carbonrohrsätzen gesagt. Würde Deine Bemerkung unterstützen.

@ prodigy: gerade das X1 fand ich optisch am stärksten. Vielleicht weil es dezenter als die anderen daherkommt. Es lebe der Geschmacksunterschied . Ich find das Gold ist gut abgestimmt auf Gabel- und Sattelschaft.

Was sind denn für die einzelnen Geräte für neue Gewichte im Umlauf? 5 - 10% Runter?


----------



## Deichfräse (23. Juli 2009)

Hab´ da auch gerade mal die neue Pallette bestaunt und muss sagen: 
- R1, R2, C1, X1 gefallen mir ziemlich gut, schön zeitlos und edel
- das schlüpferblau/netzhautablösendeorange bei den beiden R.E.D-Modellen ist wirklich schwer gewöhnungsbedürftig
- der E1 Rahmen mit R.E.D-Bezeichnung geht so, ich mag diesen weiß-hype nicht so sehr
- das E1 in weinrot wäre nicht unbedingt meine erste Farbwahl, sieht aber an sich nicht schlecht aus
Was sich an den bekannten Rahmen technisch tatsächlich geändert hat wäre mal interessant und wenn das Gold in der Farbgebung eine Anspielung auf die erfolgreiche Saison 2009 ist, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung. Als Materialgeber trägt Rotwild ja eben auch einen entscheidenden Anteil zu den Erfolgen der Sportler bei.


----------



## zwillingsbike (23. Juli 2009)

R2: wenn jetzt noch der Vorbau richtig montiert wird - sehr schöner Racer 
paßt sicherlich auch ne XX gut dazu

Hoffentlich bleibt das Finish so - meine keine zusätzliche Farblackierung mehr - bringt nur Gewicht und so sieht der Rahmen mal richtig gut aus.
Echt zum


----------



## Orakel (23. Juli 2009)

die zwei Roten im Martelltal/Latsch


----------



## ztmguru (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
bin an einem R.R2 FS dran, kann mir hier jemand was dazu sagen?
Es handelt sich um 08 Model.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gukeule (23. Juli 2009)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin an einem R.R2 FS dran, kann mir hier jemand was dazu sagen?
> Es handelt sich um 08 Model.
> Danke



du meinst bei ebay drann ? oder ?


----------



## ztmguru (23. Juli 2009)

du meinst bei ebay drann ? oder ? 

Nein, das wurde mir von Gebraucht angeboten.


----------



## gukeule (23. Juli 2009)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin an einem R.R2 FS dran, kann mir hier jemand was dazu sagen?
> Es handelt sich um 08 Model.
> Danke



schau mal bei ...
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1217

gruß


----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2009)

ztmguru schrieb:


> du meinst bei ebay drann ? oder ?
> 
> Nein, das wurde mir von Gebraucht angeboten.


 
Carbon und gebraucht.... ich weiß nicht, ob das so eine gute Idee ist. Da wäre mir das Risko zu groß. Anders als bei Alu kann man viele Schäden ohne aufwendige Meßmethoden nicht festellen. Das Sichtcarbon kann vollkommen in Ordnung sein, aber der Rahmen trotzdem in den darunter liegenden Schichten einen Schaden haben. 

Eine Möglichkeit das Risiko zu minimieren, wäre den Rahmen an Rotwild zur Begutachtung zu schicken. Das ist ein Service, der von allen Herstellern für Carbonbikes geboten wird.

Zudem wäre zu bedenken, dass die erweiterte Kulanz (nach dem Garantiezeitraum von 2 Jahren) und das Crash Replacement nur dem Erstbesitzer zustehen. Rotwild ist zwar äußerst Kulant, aber wie weit sie da mit sich im Zweifelsfall reden lassen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

wueand schrieb:


> R2: wenn jetzt noch der Vorbau richtig montiert wird - sehr schöner Racer
> paßt sicherlich auch ne XX gut dazu
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibt das Finish so - meine keine zusätzliche Farblackierung mehr - bringt nur Gewicht und so sieht der Rahmen mal richtig gut aus.
> Echt zum



Sieht echt so aus, als ob das R2 noch nicht lackiert ist.
Hoffe dass es keine Vorserie ist.
Sieht nämlich mal voll fett aus 
Genau wie damals bei den Silberpfeilen, wo die den weissen Lack abgekratzt haben, um Gewicht zu sparen......


----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sieht echt so aus, als ob das R2 noch nicht lackiert ist.
> Hoffe dass es keine Vorserie ist.
> Sieht nämlich mal voll fett aus
> Genau wie damals bei den Silberpfeilen, wo die den weissen Lack abgekratzt haben, um Gewicht zu sparen......


 
Ich vermute, aber das da noch ein Klarlack drüber kommt, denn der Hinterbau glänzt und ist lackiert. Das passt nicht zusammen. 

Und ich persönlich finde auch, dass unter einem Lack das unstrukturierte Carbon besser zur Geltung kommt. 

Zudem muß da irgendeine Schutzschicht drauf, da sonst zu schnell was in die Laminierung eindringen kann und diese schädigt. Und dann ist das gute Stück schneller hin als man schauen kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

Sieht so aus, als ob  das in Saalbach dann alles noch Prototypen/Designstudien gewesen sind.
Finales wird es dann wohl erst bei der Eurobike geben.
Immerhin, beeindruckende erste Eindrücke der 2010 Palette, finde ich


----------



## zwillingsbike (23. Juli 2009)

Klarlack muß natürlich drauf und natürlich über die Decals... der ist aber auf dem Bild auch schon drauf... genau so könnte/soll/muß es von mir aus bleiben. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt habe ich es doch mal hoch geladen (mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Bikestyle.it )




Sieht klasse aus, aber irgendwie ohne Klarlack.

Egal, werde auf die Eurobike gehen und mir alles in Ruhe anschauen.


----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2009)

wueand schrieb:


> Klarlack muß natürlich drauf und natürlich über die Decals... der ist aber auf dem Bild auch schon drauf... genau so könnte/soll/muß es von mir aus bleiben. Bin mal gespannt


 
Vergleiche ich das R1 mit dem R2, dann sind die Decals des R2 zu matt um schon unter einer Klarlackschicht zu liegen. Auch glänzt der Rahmen des R2 nicht so wie sein Hinterbau.

Zudem kann man, wenn man S2 und R2 vergleicht, auch erkennen, dass es da einen signifikanter Unterscheid in der Oberflächenverarbeitung der Rahmen gibt.

Mein Fazit: Beim R2 kommt noch Klarlack über Rahmen und Decals.

Aber die Eurobike wird zweigen, mit was ADP wirklich in Jahr 2010 startet.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> die zwei Roten im Martelltal/Latsch



Aber auch die bisherigen Rotwild gefallen.

@Orakel, Nettes Pärchen  .

Das sieht bei meinem Fuhrpark nicht ganz so harmonisch aus


----------



## Fahrnix (23. Juli 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Vergleiche ich das R1 mit dem R2, dann sind die Decals des R2 zu matt um schon unter einer Klarlackschicht zu liegen. Auch glänzt der Rahmen des R2 nicht so wie sein Hinterbau.
> 
> Zudem kann man, wenn man S2 und R2 vergleicht, auch erkennen, dass es da einen signifikanter Unterscheid in der Oberflächenverarbeitung der Rahmen gibt.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist dass ja so ein neuer Lack, der matt glänzt. Ansonsten ist es wohl das sog. "Raw-Carbon structure" design, welches bei einigen Modellen bereits dieses Jahr eingeführt wurde.

Ich mach nachher mal nen Foto. Muß aber jetzt erst mal  mein Rad gassi führen - Wetter ist besser geworden.


----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> .....Ansonsten ist es wohl das sog. "Raw-Carbon structure" design, welches bei einigen Modellen bereits dieses Jahr eingeführt wurde.....quote]
> 
> ADP hat die Einführung der Carbon Art letzte Jahr mir gegenüber für alle Modelle auf der Eurobike bestätigt. Nur wenn ich mir die 2009er Räder so anschaue, hatte man wohl noch etliche Teile in Sichtcarbon Bauweise auf Lager. Denn man findet dort ein vollkommen willkürliche Mischung. Ich habe bei S-tec einen 2008er R.R1 Rahmen in meinen Händen gehalten, der schon einen Hinterbau in der "Raw-Carbon structure" Bauweise hatte. Dagegen steht bei einem Händler in Bad Aibling ein 2009er R.GT1, das noch einen Hinterbau in Sichtcarbon Bauweise hat. Gleiches Modell, auch aus dem Jahr 2009, bei S-tec hatte hingegen einen Hinterbau in der von Dir genannten "Raw-Carbon structure" Bauweise.
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

LAut Katalog sind alle 2009er noch mit Sichtcarbon.
Evtl, hat S-tech ja als Erster den Neuen Hinterbau erhalten.

What ever, bin happy mit meinem C1 und freue mich auf die Eurobike.
Kamera mitnehmen Mädels.

Geh jetzt auch noch 'ne Abendrunde drehen......


----------



## at021971 (23. Juli 2009)

An einem 2008er R.R1 Rahmen (erkennt man am gebogenen Unterrohr)? 

Und der 2009er R.GT1 Rahmen (erkennt man am zierlicheren Rohrsatz) hatte es auch. Aber nicht der in Bad Aibling aus dem selben Jahrgang. 

Ebensso alle 2008er und 2009er R.R2 Teambikes (unterscheidet man an der Farbgebung)....

Ich sehe da keine Formel, mit der man bestimmen kann, welches Rad wann und mit welchem Carbon kommt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas_33 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich zwar schon geraume Zeit diese Seite regelmäßig verfolge möchte ich heute die Gelegenheit nutzen ein riesen Kompliment loszuwerden...

genial schöne Bikes die ihr dort habt und jede menge Info´s... RESPEKT!!!

Zur 2010er Kollektion kann ich nur sagen das es an der Zeit war etwas zu ändern ohne das komplette Gesicht zu verlieren

trotz der Änderungen zeigt sich das design immer noch typisch Rotwild und ist auch als solches zu erkennen...

besonders gelungen finde ich den Schriftzug am Oberrohr...

Also ganz viele Grüße in die Rotwild Fan-Gemeinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> An einem 2008er R.R1 Rahmen (erkennt man am gebogenen Unterrohr)?
> 
> Und der 2009er R.GT1 Rahmen (erkennt man am zierlicheren Rohrsatz) hatte es auch. Aber nicht der in Bad Aibling aus dem selben Jahrgang.
> 
> ...




Hi Thomas,

war ja nur ein banaler Erklärungsversuch meinerseits.
Hast ja wie so oft Recht
Evtl. kann der Händler ja auch erklären, woher die Schwinge kommt.

Egal, freu mich schon auf die Eurobike 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich zwar schon geraume Zeit diese Seite regelmäßig verfolge möchte ich heute die Gelegenheit nutzen ein riesen Kompliment loszuwerden...
> 
> ...



Na Dein Hobel ist ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern 
Das Rad hat doch sicher schon 5 Jahre auf'm Buckel, sieht aber noch aus wie neu  Wie kommts?


----------



## Fahrnix (23. Juli 2009)

Hier nochmal die Bilder der der Karbonstrukturen:

Rennrad 2009:





Sichtkarbon bzw. Lack, dann Klarlack.

MTB 2009:





Nur Klarlack und mit Blitz aufgenommen, weil man sonst aufm Foto nicht soviel sieht. Deshalb wilder als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Die Struktur ist auf jeden Fall Pflegeleicht - nur grobe Wäsche nötig . Sichtcarbon ist was fürs Auge und zum putzen .


----------



## Andreas_33 (24. Juli 2009)

@alex_rcc03

die Bilder sind kurz nach dem Kauf entstanden, jetzt also nach 5 Jahren sieht das ganze schon etwas anders aus...

Wollte eigentlich schon im letzten Jahr ein 2tes Erstbike zulegen aber es kam immer etwas dazwischen, mal sehen ob es nun ein Modell der 2010er Reihe wird...

Ich finde die Bike´s sehr intersannt...

Andreas


----------



## Andreas_33 (24. Juli 2009)

jeder hat mal klein angefangen, hier das erste "Bike" meiner Tochter

fährt sich ganz gut, nur im technischen Trail hat es etwas Schwierigkeiten und die Gewichtgrenze fällt recht niedrig aus...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Juli 2009)

ging bei uns auch so los und endete beim:





ersten Rotwild unserer Kleinen 

Hatte bisher, Marin, Trek, GT, Specialized, bis ich vor 5 Jahren mir ein RCC 03 zulegte.
Seitdem bin ich bei Rotwild geblieben und bei uns zu Hause sieht es zur Zeit so aus:






Machen schon Spass die Bikes.....


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

so, mein rotwild ist verkauft. 

wer noch das ein oder andere anbauteil haben möchte, darf sich gerne bei mir melden 

sonst kommen alle teile in den bikemarkt, sobald ich da freigeschaltet bin


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Juli 2009)




----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

ja, ist schade drum. 

aber ist letztendlich auch "nur" ein taiwanrahmen mit endgeiler lackierung 

für technische fragen steh ich euch natürlich weiterhin zur verfügung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Juli 2009)

stimmt, mit amerikanischen, japanischen, italienischen, deutschen,... Zutaten.
Nur das Gericht, was das Team aus Dietzenbach mit den Zutaten entwickelt/gezaubert hat ist mal einfach nur lecker und erfolgreich.

Schön, dass Du uns erhalten bleibst.
Dann Studier mal fleissig


----------



## Andreas_33 (24. Juli 2009)

@alex_rcc03

schon ein super fuhrpark den Du da hast, meine Tochter muß noch etwas wachsen und dann gibts auch ein kleines gehege im keller

hab mir im Januar 2004 das RCC 0.2 gekauft und bin damit äußerst zufrieden
und werde auch bei rotwild bleiben

vorher hatte ich ein Specialized Fully aber ans Rotwild kommt das nicht ran

am meisten mag ich an der Marke den eigenen Weg und das Evolution vor Revolution geht

wenn mann manche biketest´s anschaut dann sind doch die meisten rahmen hätten sie keine unterschiedlichen schriftzüge kaum noch zu unterscheiden

am rotwild finden sich immer einige eindeutige details die die meisten anderen hersteller nicht zu bieten haben...


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> am meisten mag ich an der Marke den eigenen Weg und das Evolution vor Revolution geht
> 
> wenn mann manche biketest´s anschaut dann sind doch die meisten rahmen hätten sie keine unterschiedlichen schriftzüge kaum noch zu unterscheiden
> 
> am rotwild finden sich immer einige eindeutige details die die meisten anderen hersteller nicht zu bieten haben...



unterschreibe ich so  mit


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juli 2009)

ich hab gerade nochmal im keller gestÃ¶bert und noch ein neues schaltauge gefunden. 
habe damals beim hÃ¤ndler 20â¬ bezahlt. online kostet es 14, ich hÃ¤tte gerne noch 10 + versand dafÃ¼r.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Juli 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> unterschreibe ich so  mit



bin dabei


----------



## Deichfräse (25. Juli 2009)

Ich auch!

Außerdem sieht man ja, was dabei herauskommt, wenn permanent etwas "ganz neues" auf den Markt geworfen wird - Hauptsache noch leichter, "funktionaler"...
...und dann bricht es, weil´s für den eigentlichen Zweck dann doch zu leicht dimensioniert war oder funktioniert eben doch nicht.
Auf meinem Bike will ich fahren und Spaß haben und mir nicht permanent den Kopf zerbrechen ob es hält oder mich über Fehlfunktionen ärgern!

Da lobe ich mir die Philosophie von Rotwild. Habe die Bikes schon seit Jahren bestaunt und bin froh, jetzt auch eines zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (25. Juli 2009)

@acid:

Hast du eigentlich schon verraten, welcher Studienrichtung du dein Rotwild geopfert hast?


----------



## wildtor (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Rotwild-Gemeinde,

schön auf solch eine Vielzahl engagierter Rotwild-Fans zu treffen...

Frage:
Weiß jemand etwas über den Hinterbau beim 2010er E1...
sprich bleibt es bei Carbon oder wird es möglicherweise auch einen Kid mit Alu geben...?

War auf dem ansonsten schönen Foto vom Link kürzlich nicht so leicht zu durchschauen (find ich) dank der schicken Lackierung!

Vielen Dank für eingehende Antworten...

und schöne Grüße an alle Rotwildritter aus Heidelberch


----------



## acid-driver (25. Juli 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @acid:
> 
> Hast du eigentlich schon verraten, welcher Studienrichtung du dein Rotwild geopfert hast?




nein habe ich noch nicht. 

werde facility management studieren.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir ist der Rotwild Zug abgefahren, weiß zwar nicht warum? Früher hatte ich 4 Bikes von der Marke und ich bin total auf die Marke gestanden, aber irgendwie hat sich das verflogen? Jetzt hab ich nur mehr eins und da bin ich auch schon am überlegen ob ich es verkaufe.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Juli 2009)

wildtor schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Rotwild-Gemeinde,
> 
> schön auf solch eine Vielzahl engagierter Rotwild-Fans zu treffen...
> 
> ...



Hi Wildtor,

fesches Benutzerbild 
Die E1 Schwinge sieht für mich nach Alu aus. Was, wann genau kommt, werden wir wohl auf der Eurobike erfahren. Oder das Orakel spricht nochmal zu uns


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Juli 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der Rotwild Zug abgefahren, weiß zwar nicht warum? Früher hatte ich 4 Bikers von der marke und ich bin total auf die Marke gestanden, aber irgendwie hat sich das verflogen? Jetzt hab ich nur mehr eins und da bin ich auch schon am überlegen ob ich es verkaufe.



Übersättigt? Zuviele?
Keine Ahnung wie alt Deine Bikes sind.
Habe mir nach 4 Jahren RCC 03 jedenfalls ein neues C1 Cross zum Touren geholt. Bin noch begeisteter als zuvor, besonders wie sich die Technik weiterentwickelt hat. 
Überragend finde ich auch wie wertstabil das Rotwild war, habe nach 4 JAhren nur 30% verloren 
Aber auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter. Die machen bestimmt auch Spass


----------



## wildtor (25. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Wildtor,
> 
> fesches Benutzerbild
> Die E1 Schwinge sieht für mich nach Alu aus. Was, wann genau kommt, werden wir wohl auf der Eurobike erfahren. Oder das Orakel spricht nochmal zu uns



Hey alex,

danke für diese schnelle Einschätzung...

hab übrigens gerade 4 Bilder der letzten Seen-Tour in der Rheinebene geladen...


----------



## mc.namara (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Rotwild-Ritter,

seit vielen Jahren bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Radl unterwegs gewesen und habe vor kurzem mit einem Stevens X8 wieder das Biken angefangen. Überwiegend Touren, gerne auch mal abseits der üblichen Wege.
Schon immer habe ich schon einen Narren an Rotwild-Bikes gefressen, und nun soll es soweit sein: 
Habe mir das GT1 zum Touren, auch durch die "Pampa", und für Alpencross-Touren ausgesucht.
Das R2 HT Race wäre eine ideale Ergänzung zum Racen über Asphalt- und Feldwege.
Was meint Ihr zu der Auswahl? 
In der Bucht gibt es gerade ein R2 FS Race. Wäre das eine Alternative zum GT1? 
Bin bei gebrauchten Carbonrahmen aber immer etwas skeptisch......

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten!

Viele Grüße
Mac


----------



## at021971 (27. Juli 2009)

Die Räder sind in gewisser Weise sicherlich Ähnlich. Das R.GT1 hat halt ein wenig mehr Federweg. Es ist ja eigentlich eine 120 mm Bike. Das heißt, das es generell für 120 mm Federweg konzipiert wurde. Die verstellbare Fox Talas 140 biete für die Abfahrt noch ein wenig Reserve durch 20 mm zusätzlichen Federweg.

Ein Rotwild Mitarbeiter verglich mir gegenüber das R.GT1 mit einem Grand Tourismo Sportwagen, mit dem ich auch im Alltagsbetrieb glücklich werde, am Wochenenden aber auch mal einen Abstecker auf die Rennstrecke machen kann, ohne dass ich mich hinter den richtigen Racern gänzlich verstecken muss. In dem Vergleich wäre das R.R2 FS der Typ Sportwagen, der primär für den wocheendlichen Abstecher auf die Rennstrecke gemacht wurde. 

Ich selber fahre ein RCC09, was sozusagen der Großvater es R.R2 FS ist. Ein Freund nennt hingegen ein R.GT1 sein Eigen. Vergleiche ich die beiden Modelle, so ist die Körperhaltung auf dem R.GT1 komfortabeler, d.h. aufrechter. Das R.R2 FS hat wie mein RCC09 ein längeres Oberrohr, was zu einer gestreckteren und racelastigeren Sitzposition führt. Aber auch damit kann man bequem lange Touren fahren. Ich selber habe mit dem RCC09 schon 3 Transalp ohne Probleme absolviert.

Übrigens, gebrauchtes Carbon käme bei mir auch nicht in den Fuhrpark!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juli 2009)

Ein R2 und ein GT1, Du Glücklicher 
Bei Bikes in der Dimension, würde ich persönlich die Teile immer probefahren um sicher zu sein, dass alles passt.


Carbon würde ich auch Gebraucht kaufen, aber nicht das auf das Du in der Bucht verweist (nur ein Bild, keine Infos...).
Man sollte Seitens Hersteller überlegen, ob man nicht so eine Art PPI (pre purchase inspection) wie es sie bei Autos gibt, anbietet.
Die Hersteller hätten die Möglichkeit den Rahmen auf einen Prüfstand zu stellen um zu prüfen, ob die Festigkeiten noch innerhalb der Toleranz sind.
Oder gibt es das schon?

Wenn das Budget es zulässt, würde ich aber immer ein neues Bike vorziehen. Kostet durch den relativ geringen Wertverlust bei Rotwild oft nicht soviel mehr. 
Das Feeling, auf einem absolut neuen Hobel zu sitzten, der Dein Eigen ist, ist nämlich nicht zu übertreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, bleibt es beim E1 bei der Carbon-Schwinge. Die ist halt nur lackiert.


----------



## mc.namara (27. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ein R2 und ein GT1, Du Glücklicher



Hallo Alex,

jetzt kommt erstmal das GT1 in den Fuhrpark, das R2 HT dann erst im Herbst/Winter. 

Das GT1 ist, denke ich, das ideale Bike für mich. Ich fahre ja auch mal gerne relaxte Touren zum Fotografieren, da ist ein Bike mit "Allround"-Charakter sicher die beste Wahl.

Das R2 HT wäre dann wirklich mein Racebike. Ich fege auch gerne mal in ordentlichem Tempo über die Straßen, mag aber keine klassischen Straßenmaschinen, da ich doch gerne mal den Asphalt verlasse 

Hat von Euch eigentlich jemand so einen Rollentrainer (z.B. von Elite) im Haus, mit dem man im Winter auch mal im Wohnzimmer Kilometer fressen kann? 

Viele Grüße
Mac


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juli 2009)

Das R.GT 1 ist eine gute Wahl! Ich fahre ein R.GT2 und ein R.C1. Das GT nehme ich für Touren und demnächst auch für den Alpencross. Auch das C1 habe ich mir tourlastig aufgebaut, aber man merkt doch die etwas andere Geometrie. Etwas gestreckter und sportlicher. Werde es im September vielleicht auch mal bei einem Rennen einsetzen. 




Nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Mittlerweile hab ich eine tune Sattelstütze mit einem Fizik Gobi dran. Vorbau und Lenker sind jetzt von Syntace. Griffe von Ergon sind auch unterwegs zu mir. Bald gibts neue Fotos.


----------



## at021971 (27. Juli 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> .....Hat von Euch eigentlich jemand so einen Rollentrainer (z.B. von Elite) im Haus, mit dem man im Winter auch mal im Wohnzimmer Kilometer fressen kann?


 
Nicht von Elite aber den Fortius Virtual Reality Trainer von Tacx.

Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit einem MS DirectX Modul (hat Tacx jetzt gegen ein selbst programmiertes ersetzt), läuft das gute Stück jetzt problemslos. Vorteil vom Fortius ist die Motorbremse, die erheblich mehr Widerstand erzeugen kann, als die üblichen Wirbelstrombremsen. 

Zudem hat man mit dem Fortius die Möglichkeit das eintönige Training auf einem Rollentrainer durch Fahrten in verschiedenen virtuellen Welten (freie Streckengestaltung durch Lenkeranbindung) oder Videos abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten. Auf einem 52" LCD TV ist das fast wie draußen. ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juli 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> jetzt kommt erstmal das GT1 in den Fuhrpark, das R2 HT dann erst im Herbst/Winter.
> 
> Das GT1 ist, denke ich, das ideale Bike für mich. Ich fahre ja auch mal gerne relaxte Touren zum Fotografieren, da ist ein Bike mit "Allround"-Charakter sicher die beste Wahl.
> 
> ...



Na da freuen wir uns schon auf jede Menge tolle Bilder


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juli 2009)

Schon gehört, unser neuer deutscher Meister Kurschat beim letzten Worldcuprennen "nur" auf Platz 37 
Gesamt aber noch auf Platz 4 
Kalentieva bei den Damen aber Zweite und Gesamt auf Platz 3


----------



## mc.namara (27. Juli 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nicht von Elite aber den Fortius Virtual Reality Trainer von Tacx.



Das ist ja ein interessantes Teil. Muss ich mal einen Händler in der Nähe suchen, der die Teile im Angebot hat.....



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na da freuen wir uns schon auf jede Menge tolle Bilder



Jepp, Bilder folgen natürlich umgehend!

Das GT1 ist wohl schon Ende der Woche abholbereit. 

Was meint Ihr denn dazu, dass ich mir das R2 als Hardtail holen möchte? Für das Gasgeben auf Strasse, Feld- und Waldweg dürfte das doch ideal sein, oder? Oder doch lieber das R2 FS?

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich mein (fast) nagelneues Stevens X8 dann gleich wieder hergebe  obwohl .... als Bike für die Stadt dürfte es sicher ideal sein.

Salü, Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juli 2009)

Na  Du lässt wohl nix anbrennen 
Glückwunsch zum GT1 
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann R2 Hard Tail. 
Passt glaube ich auch besser zu Deiner Anforderung "Gasgeben auf eher ebenem Terrain"
Ich bin nur froh, dass es noch einige mit mehr als einem Rotwild pro Haushalt gibt


----------



## mc.namara (27. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na  Du lässt wohl nix anbrennen
> Glückwunsch zum GT1
> Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann R2 Hard Tail.
> Passt glaube ich auch besser zu Deiner Anforderung "Gasgeben auf eher ebenem Terrain"
> Ich bin nur froh, dass es noch einige mit mehr als einem Rotwild pro Haushalt gibt



Hallo Alex,
tja, wenn ich was anpacke, dann meistens gleich richtig! Meine Frau meint zwar auch, dass ich einen an der Waffel habe, aber man kann ja zumindest damit argumentieren, dass man ein bisschen was für die Fitness tut 

Rotwild-Bikes verfolgen mich schon seit Jahren. Das ist also kein spontaner Kauf im klassischen Sinne, aber jetzt hat es einfach "Klick" gemacht....

Das mit dem R2 sehe ich auch so, vor allem da das GT ja schon ein Fully ist.

Liebe Grüße
Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (27. Juli 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> ......Was meint Ihr denn dazu, dass ich mir das R2 als Hardtail holen möchte? Für das Gasgeben auf Strasse, Feld- und Waldweg dürfte das doch ideal sein, oder? Oder doch lieber das R2 FS?....


 
Bei allen theoretischen oder auch praktischen Vorteilen eines Hardtails beim Uphill auf festem Untergrund, käme mir kein Hardtail ins Haus. Ich fahre keine Rennen und kann den kleinen Gewichtsnachteil und evtl. minimalen größeren Kraftaufwand beim Fullyfahren mehr als verkraften.

Das ganze Fahrverhalten eines HT auf losem Untergrund, beim Downhill im Gelände etc. löst, wenn man dieses mal mit einem Fully erlebt hat, kein wirkliches Verlangen mehr aus. Zumindest nicht bei mir. Und wenn man beim Uphill HT-Feeling möchte, schalte man, wenn man es braucht, den Lockout ein. Und das sage ich, der noch einen Eingelenker fährt ohne den vorhanden Lockout überhaut zu nutzen. Bei einem R.R2 FS/R.R1 FS/R.GT2/R.GT2 kommt der Wunsch nach einem Lockout erst gar nicht mehr auf. Die liegen wie ein Brett.

Eines sollte aber auch klar sein, wenn man von einem HT auf eine Fully wechselt. Der Fahrstil muß der neuen Technik angepasst werden, um daran Freude zu haben. Ein Fully kaufen und es wie ein HT bewegen, wird keine Freude aufkommen lassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (27. Juli 2009)

@*mc.namara* 
Wenn Du natürlich schon ein R.GT1 hast bzw. bekommst, dann sind das R.R2 FS oder R.R1 FS diesem zu ähnlich. Zu einem R.R1 FS/R.R2 FS würde besser ein R.C1 Cross oder R.E1 fürs Grobe passen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mc.namara (27. Juli 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei allen theoretischen oder auch praktischen Vorteilen eines Hardtails beim Uphill auf festem Untergrund, käme mir kein Hardtail ins Haus. Ich fahre keine Rennen und kann den kleinen Gewichtsnachteil und evtl. minimalen größeren Kraftaufwand beim Fullyfahren mehr als verkraften.......


 
Hallo Thomas,

das ist sicher eine interessante Sichtweise und zeigt aber mal wieder, dass die einzig wahre Kaufentscheidung eine ausgiebige Probefahrt sein kann.

Meine Idee ist eben, mit einem Fully und einem Hardtail für alle Eventualitäten gewappnet zu sein. Das Hardtail wäre überwiegend für den Einsatz im flachen Gelände vorgesehen. Da ich aber nicht nur auf der Strasse fahren will, sondern auch durch die Pampa, kommt eine klassische Carbon-Racemaschine nicht in Frage. Das RS2 HT ist für mich da, zumindest von der Logik her, die ideale Kombination zwischen beiden Welten.

Mal sehen, wie das GT1 einschlägt und was ich dann mache. Vielleicht sieht die Welt dann ganz anders aus 

Viele Grüße
Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juli 2009)

Wobei "mein" C1 Cross mehr zum Touren, und auch für ein paar grobere Downhills geeignet ist. Ist auch ein wenig schwerer. Da ich das Bike aus eigener Erfahrung kenne, kann ich es jedenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
_________________
Unterm Strich hängt ganz von Deinem Einsatzprofil ab.
Auch wenn Du nix anbrennen lässt. Warte doch mal ab, bis das GT1 da ist.
Probier das Teil ausgiebig und fahr dann ein R1 HT oder C1 All Mountain Probe.

Nicht dass Du am Ende noch mit 3 Bikes endest


----------



## Fahrnix (27. Juli 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> tja, wenn ich was anpacke, dann meistens gleich richtig! Meine Frau meint zwar auch, dass ich einen an der Waffel habe, aber man kann ja zumindest damit argumentieren, dass man ein bisschen was für die Fitness tut
> 
> Rotwild-Bikes verfolgen mich schon seit Jahren. Das ist also kein spontaner Kauf im klassischen Sinne, aber jetzt hat es einfach "Klick" gemacht....
> ...



Hallo Mc.Namara,

neben nem Fully passt ein HT sicher am besten. Das R2 ist sogar irgendwie komfortabel. Für alle Strecken geeignet!

Dann gibt es da noch ein drittes, was Du dir unbedingt anschauen solltest:





Übrigens hat meine Frau das Hobby akzeptiert - schon immer.

Meine Frau meint sowieso, dass die Männer, die Ihre Frau fragen ob sie dies oder das kaufen könnten Waschlappen sind. 

Wie hört sich dass denn an:" Schatzi, schau dir dochmal die tollen Felgen an....32 Speichen hier, 16 da, bla, bla, bla, ..."  - Das muß sich anders anhören. "Schau mal, gerade gekommen. Tune superscharf mit Notubes - kann mich jetzt viel besser entspannen - Geil"!


An at021971: Die Geometrie macht es aus. Mit nem GT hast Du keine Chance gegen ein Hardtail. Selbst bei gleichem Gewicht. Da muß schon eine richtige Rennpfeile wie das RR2 FS ran. Wer Rennen fahren möchte kommt möglicherweise an einem Hardtail nicht vorbei. Selbst wenn Wolfman das Fully erfolgreich fährt, und auch der Sauser. 2 eben. Die würden auch mit nem HT super darstehen.

Der einzige Vorteil eines Fullies kommt beim geradeausfahren auf Feldwegen zu tragen, wo man bei nem HT die Schläge mit den Beinen abfangen muß.

Trotzdem mag ich Fully fahren!

Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juli 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo Mc.Namara,
> 
> 
> Meine Frau meint sowieso, dass die Männer, die Ihre Frau fragen ob sie dies oder das kaufen könnten Waschlappen sind.
> ...



Oder Ihr kauf Eurer Süssen auch ein Rotwild.
Jedenfalls gibt es bei meiner Regierung seitdem nur noch Zustimmung 

Persilschein sozusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas_33 (27. Juli 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das ganze Fahrverhalten eines HT auf losem Untergrund, beim Downhill im Gelände etc. löst, wenn man dieses mal mit einem Fully erlebt hat, kein wirkliches Verlangen mehr aus. Zumindest nicht bei mir. Und wenn man beim Uphill HT-Feeling möchte, schalte man, wenn man es braucht, den Lockout ein. Und das sage ich, der noch einen Eingelenker fährt ohne den vorhanden Lockout überhaut zu nutzen.



und das unterschreibe ich, so komplett!!!!!

ich blockiere eher die Gabel als den Dämpfer!!!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## mc.namara (27. Juli 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> neben nem Fully passt ein HT sicher am besten. Das R2 ist sogar irgendwie komfortabel. Für alle Strecken geeignet!
> 
> Dann gibt es da noch ein drittes, was Du dir unbedingt anschauen solltest:



Jetzt wirds grausam  Was für ein geiles Teil 

Muss wohl ein paar meiner Klampfen oder Uhren verkaufen und lege mir einen Rotwild-Fuhrpark zu 

Warum haben wir Männer nur immer so teure Hobbys??????

Salü
Mac


----------



## Bildchef (28. Juli 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob ich mein (fast) nagelneues Stevens X8 dann gleich wieder hergebe



Ist ja witzig . Ich habe mein Stevens X8 auch mit 11 (!!) kms auf der Uhr verkauft Anfang des Jahres und mir das C1 FS CROSS Pro zugelegt...und bis heute nicht bereut! Irgendwie hat mich das X8 nicht wirklich zum Biken gebracht, aber das Rotwild lockt permanent und will bewegt werden.

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Nur noch Fully für mich!

Gruss  Michael (auch noch mit Uhren- und anderen Technik-Ticks  )


----------



## mc.namara (28. Juli 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig . Ich habe mein Stevens X8 auch mit 11 (!!) kms auf der Uhr verkauft Anfang des Jahres und mir das C1 FS CROSS Pro zugelegt...und bis heute nicht bereut! Irgendwie hat mich das X8 nicht wirklich zum Biken gebracht, aber das Rotwild lockt permanent und will bewegt werden.
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen. Nur noch Fully für mich!
> 
> Gruss  Michael (auch noch mit Uhren- und anderen Technik-Ticks  )



Hallo Michael,

das X8 ist sicher ein tolles Bike fürs Geld, aber mir auch schon nach knappen 200 Kilometern zuwenig Fahrrad. Aber wenn ich das Stevens nicht gekauft hätte, wäre der Rotwild-Virus wohl immer noch nicht ausgebrochen 

Für die Stadt, denke ich, wäre das Stevens sicher genial, aber wer weiß, ob es überhaupt noch rausgeholt wird, wenn man mal ein Rotwild in der Garage stehen hat...

Viele Grüße
Mac

PS:Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an dem X8? Ist die Disc-Variante und eigentlich wie neu! Sendet doch bei Interesse eine PN!


----------



## Fahrnix (29. Juli 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds grausam  Was für ein geiles Teil
> 
> Muss wohl ein paar meiner Klampfen oder Uhren verkaufen und lege mir einen Rotwild-Fuhrpark zu
> 
> ...



Klampfen sind wohl Gitarren?

Und wenn Du zufällig eine Aquanaut 5167/1 vom Patek zum verkaufen hast, dann melde Dich per pm.

Gruß


----------



## mc.namara (29. Juli 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Klampfen sind wohl Gitarren?
> 
> Und wenn Du zufällig eine Aquanaut 5167/1 vom Patek zum verkaufen hast, dann melde Dich per pm.
> 
> Gruß



Jepp, Klampfen sind Gitarren. Habe hier ein paar schöne Martins rumstehen. 

Eine Patek hab ich leider nicht anzubieten, bin eher auf Fliegeruhren spezialisiert... Die Aquanaut würde mich aber auch interessieren ...

Viele Grüße
Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Juli 2009)

So ich meld mich dann mal ab. 
3 Wochen California 
Leider ohne mein Rotwild


----------



## ludevigo (31. Juli 2009)

Liebe Freunde des Mountainbikesports,

man hat mir mein *RotwildGT2Cross   gestohlen*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und seither leide ich.......hatte doch so lange gespart

Bitte helft mir und haltet fÃ¼r mich ausschau....
Belohnung 500Euro!!!!!!!!!!

*Tatzeit:26.7-27.7.09
Darmstadt/TaunusstraÃe 52/hinterhof*
Ausstattung:
GABEL /  FOX 32 TALAS RL 15QR 140 
DÃMPFER /  FOX RP 23 ProPedal 
LENKER / B220 AL2014 Lowriser 
4 Ausgleichsringe!
VORBAU / STEM S140 AL6061 
SATTELSTÃTZE /  P220 AL2014 31.6 
SATTEL /  FIZI:K Tundra MG 
ANTRIEB /  SHIMANO XT Rapidï¬re plus 
(BB-BSA 68 mm, SHIMANO XT 22-32-44T 
FD-34,9 mm Standard) SHIMANO HG-80 Sprocket 11-32Z 
BREMSEN /  FORMULA B24 180 / 160 
LAUFRÃDER / DT X 1800 RWS-15QR 
Bereifung/ Nobby Nic Racing Ralph
Ergon LenkerhÃ¶rnchen grau-schwarz
vdo tacho
flaschenhalter specialized grau+schwaru
minipumpe toppeak an flaschenhalter
satteltasche specialized mit blauen mantelhebern

*Rahmennummer:RR2GTC8XL029*

watch out

und beste GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## mc.namara (31. Juli 2009)

ludevigo schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des Mountainbikesports,
> 
> man hat mir mein *RotwildGT2Cross   gestohlen*.
> 
> ...



Tip vom Versicherungsfachsimpler:

unbedingt in der Hausrat eine vernünftige Deckung fürs Fahrrad mit einschließen. Die kostet bei einem Bike in diser Preisklasse zwar sicher ein paar Euros pro Jahr, aber mittlerweile greift die Nachtklausel der Versicherer nicht mehr, d.h. dass das Bike auch in der Zeit zwischen 22.00 und 6.00 Uhr versichert ist. 

Salü, Mac


----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2009)

Säcke gibt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2009)

Dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen Urlaub, alex RCC03.
Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal mit meinem RC1 auf größerer Tour.
Klasse Bike


----------



## hotchili001 (31. Juli 2009)

*Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,*
*ich suche für meine Frau drindend einen R.R2-HT Rahmen in der Größe "XS"!*
*Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?*


----------



## Fahrnix (31. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> So ich meld mich dann mal ab.
> 3 Wochen California
> Leider ohne mein Rotwild



Genieß die Reise!

Schau Dir die Mammut Bäume, Venice Beach, ..... und ......... und ...... und ..... an.


----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,*
> *ich suche für meine Frau drindend einen R.R2-HT Rahmen in der Größe "XS"!*
> *Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?*


hast du kontakt zu Rotwild aufgenommen?
Vielleicht können die für dich einen Händler ausfindig machen.
Respekt für den Fuhrpark


----------



## at021971 (31. Juli 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,*
> *ich suche für meine Frau drindend einen R.R2-HT Rahmen in der Größe "XS"!*
> *Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?*


 
Schon mal bei S-tec in Schermbeck angerufen? Die dürften der größte Rotwildhändler der Republik sein. Somit sollte die Chance auf Deinen Wunschrahmen noch am größten sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (31. Juli 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Rotwild-Freunde,*
> *ich suche für meine Frau drindend einen R.R2-HT Rahmen in der Größe "XS"!*
> *Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?*



Vielleicht kriegste ja nen gebrauchten Rahmen von der Kalentieva direkt bei Rotwild.





Das wär was!

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (4. August 2009)

Hallo Rotwild Gemeinde,

ein Freund hat nach 5 Jahren sein RFR 03 reanimiert. Lieder mußte er feststellen, dass der originale 5th-Element Dämpfer diese lange Zeit nicht lebend überstanden hat. Jetzt ist er auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Er würde nun gerne den 5th-Element Stahlfeder Dämpfer durch einen Luftdämpfer mit Plattform ersetzen.

Hat jemand von Euch einen Tip für Ihn, was ein geeigneter Luftdämpfer für das gute Stück sein könnte. Der Dämfer muß nicht unbedingt fürs Grobe geeignet sein.

Ein Gedanke ging schon in Richtung Fox RP23. Den hat er an seinem R.GT1 und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Ein anderer Gedanke ging in Richtung Rock Shox Pearl 3.x. Hat jemand von Eurch Erfahrungen mit einem dieser Dämpfer oder gar mit beiden. 

Danke!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gabarinza (4. August 2009)

Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir hier eine Frage zu stellen ohne den ganzen Fred gelesen zu haben:

Gibts hier Leute mit Erfahrung vom R.E1? Was gibts dazu zu sagen? Mich würde das Ride reizen.
Weiß man ob es für 2010 was neues gibt oder kann man das 09er getrost kaufen?

Danke!


----------



## at021971 (4. August 2009)

gabarinza schrieb:


> ...Weiß man ob es für 2010 was neues gibt oder kann man das 09er getrost kaufen?.....


 
Beim R.E1 wird sich eher optisch was tun. Erste Bilder zeigen eine (metallic) rote Version für 2010. Das deutet darauf hin, dass es die 2009 Optionen weiß/rot und schwarz/rot nicht mehr geben wird.

Für mich wäre das ein k.o. Kriterium, da ADP hier eindeutig die seit 1996 sorgsam gepflegte Markenidentität zu Grabe trögt. Das R.E1 ist kein typische Rotwild mehr. Zum Glück beschreitet ADP diesen Weg nur für das schwere Gerät (ab R.E1 aufwärts). Bei den Race, Cross Country, Marathon und All Mountain Varianten beschreitet man zwar auch den Weg zur Moderne. Läßt auch hier ein wenig die Markenidentität hinter sich. Jedoch sind diese Bikes trotz der Änderungen noch als typische Rotwild Bikes zu identifizieren.

Noch etwas zum R.E1 für 2010. Bei diesem wird wohl der Hinterbau in der Rahmenfarbe lackiert sein. Das macht es schwer zu erkennen, ob er noch aus Carbon ist. Bei sehr großer Vergrößerung lassen die unveränderten Verbindungen zum Alu für das Aufallende vermuten, dass sich unter dem Lack weiterhin Carbon befindet.

Die ersten Bilder zu den 2010 Bikes findest Du hier:
http://www.bikestyle.it/index.php?id=103&L=0

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (4. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal im Forum gesucht, aber nix Aussagekräftiges gefunden, desweggen hier mal die direkte Frage, ob jemand das Rotwild Crossbike RCR (1.0 oder 1.1) kennt....
Hat jemand das Bike vielleicht sogar in der Garage und kann seine Erfahrungswerte kund tun?

Scheint ja ein schönes Ausflugsradl zu sein. 

Wenn ich mit der Family der Donau entlang fahre, wäre das doch ein tolles Fahrrad für. 

Ich weiß, vergleichbare Räder von z.B. Focus kosten die Hälfte, aber das sind dann auch keine Rotwild - Bikes!!     

Salü, Mac


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das ein k.o. Kriterium, da ADP hier eindeutig die seit 1996 sorgäam gepflegte Markenidentität zu Grabe trögt. Das R.E1 ist kein typische Rotwild mehr.  Bei den Race, Cross Country, Marathon und All Mountain Varianten beschreitet man zwar auch den Weg zur Moderne. Läßt auch hier ein wenig die Markenidentität hinter sich. Jedoch sind diese Bikes trotz der Änderungennoch als typische Rotwild Bikes zu identifizieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nu, wenn die Rotwilderer hier mit lesen, wie schon einige male angsprochen, dann machen sie das nicht Aufmerksam genug den sonst wüssten sie wie die "Rotwilfreaks" ihr Rotwild haben wollen.
Ich Orakle mal, wobei ich vorraus schicke dass das mit dem Oraklen ja sone sache ist, im Altertum (v.Ch.) haben die Orakels aus den Innerreien von tieren gelesen oder wie gerade der Nebel aufzog, auf Neudeutsch Kaffeesatz lesen,also, wir werden noch vor der Eurobike die neue Bikepallette sehn, war letztes jahr genau so.


----------



## acid-driver (4. August 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ...wüssten sie wie die "Rotwilfreaks" ihr Rotwild haben wollen...



evtl werden sie ja mainstream. ich hab auch die slx gruppe am x1 gesehen


----------



## abi_1984 (5. August 2009)

Bin in letzter Zeit mal wieder besonders gerne mit meinem Lieblings-Rotwild unterwegs (RCC1.1). Entspricht nicht ganz dem hier gängigen Schönheitsideal (immer dreckig und zu wenig Gänge). Aber ich mags einfach einfach.


----------



## acid-driver (5. August 2009)

wer hat denn hier was gegen dreck? 


gangwahl ist halt geschmackssache...


----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2009)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Bin in letzter Zeit mal wieder besonders gerne mit meinem Lieblings-Rotwild unterwegs (RCC1.1). Entspricht nicht ganz dem hier gängigen Schönheitsideal (immer dreckig und zu wenig Gänge). Aber ich mags einfach einfach.



Einen interessanten Fuhrpark hast du da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. August 2009)

@ abi 1984 
klasse bikes, besonders das RED3 gefällt. 
Das kannte ich noch gar nicht.

@ mc.namara
Was macht Dein GT. Schon angekommen?

@jmr 
klasse Strecken habt Ihr da in der Eifel, schöne Bilder!

USA ist übrigens wie immer Klasse. Besonders da es fast überall Internetzugang gibt


----------



## Fahrnix (7. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ abi 1984
> klasse bikes, besonders das RED3 gefällt.
> Das kannte ich noch gar nicht.
> 
> ...



AAAAAAHHHH - Alex im Urlaub  

Zur Zeit ists auch schön warm bei uns. 30°C + x.

Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Orakel (7. August 2009)

in der neusten Bike+MB kommen Berichte/Fotos über die Neuheiten von der Eurobike, unteranderem von Rotwild, es gibt zur Eb ein RC 1 in Carbon.


----------



## mc.namara (7. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ mc.namara
> Was macht Dein GT. Schon angekommen?



Hallo Alex, 

jepp, das GT1 ist da 

Und was noch besser ist: das R2 HT auch 

Habe so ein gutes Angebot bekommen und gleich beide eingesackt. 

Das sind ja mal wirklich klasse Bikes. 

Das R2 lag mir von Anfang super. Ist mit einer Magura Durin Gabel ausgestattet, Lenker und Vorbau von Procraft, goiles Teil! Trotz sportlicher Haltung sehr bequem, auch nach längeren Strecken. 

Das GT1 lag mir nach den ersten Fahrten nicht ganz so gut. Die Mountain King Reifen haben doch nen ordentlichen Rollwiderstand. 
Heute, nach einer leichten 50 Kilometer-Tour über Feld- und Waldwege bin ich aber restlos begeistert. Die aufrechte Sitzposition und der breite Lenker sind für so einen Rückengeschädigten wie mich schlicht genial. 
Was mich interessieren würde: wie stellt Ihr denn den hinteren Fox-Dämpfer ein, z.B. im Gelände oder beim Forstweg-Cruisen? Habe da als Hardtrail-Fahrer noch nicht so viel Erfahrung. 

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, wie ich die Teile noch aufrüsten werde. Kenn mich ja: da gibts schon noch ein paar nette Sachen zum Pimpen 

Bilder gibts demnächst auch, ich komme am WE hoffentlich zum Fotografieren! 

Zuerst wollte ich ja Rocky Mountain-Bikes kaufen, dann zwischenzeitlich sogar das Scott Genius 30 und nun bin ich sooooooo froh, das ich keinen Schnellschuss gemacht habe und die Rotwilds gekauft habe!

So, jetzt wünsch Euch allen ein schönes WE und Dir Alex noch einen schönen Urlaub!

Salü, Mac


----------



## bacardi1863 (7. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> jepp, das GT1 ist da
> 
> Und was noch besser ist: das R2 HT auch
> 
> Habe so ein gutes Angebot bekommen und gleich beide eingesackt.





mc.namara schrieb:


> .... und nun bin ich sooooooo froh, das ich keinen Schnellschuss gemacht habe und die Rotwilds gekauft habe!



Nach langer Überlegung hört sich das aber auch nicht an.  

Viel Spaß mit den Bikes!


----------



## mc.namara (7. August 2009)

bacardi1863 schrieb:


> Nach langer Überlegung hört sich das aber auch nicht an.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit den Bikes!



Hallo,

naja, die Entscheidung an sich hat schon ein paar Monate gedauert.

Dass jetzt aber gleich zwei der Rotwild-Bikes in der Garage stehen war in der Tat recht spontan 

Salü, Mac


----------



## abi_1984 (8. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ abi 1984
> klasse bikes, besonders das RED3 gefällt.
> Das kannte ich noch gar nicht.



Danke für die Blumen...
So wie es da steht, ist es aber gar nicht weit von Deinem R.C1 FS Cross weg (außer das Linkage mit nem Tick mehr Federweg am Heck und ein zusätzliches Gusset am Unterrohr - mit viel Dreck drüber). Optisch gefiel mir der dezente graue Rahmen halt noch besser als das R.C1 FS Cross.  Rotwild baut es aber original ganz dunkel mit schwarzen Teilen auf. Die weißen und blauen Teile sind auf meinem Mist gewachsen.





Wobei ich persönlich mein R.S1 CX optisch noch mehr mag. Die 9 Jahre alten Rolf-Laufräder und der ebenso alte Flite passen da ganz gut rein ;-)


----------



## Fahrnix (8. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> jepp, das GT1 ist da
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit den neuen Bikes 

MK abfahren und NN drauf. Dann wird auch der Rollwiderstand verringert .


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2009)

@mc.namara
bei mir ist zwar ein DT HVR verbaut am RFC 03 (das heutige GT1),der Negativ Fw=Sag wird immer gleich eingestellt, ich habe 15% vom FW (125mm) eingestellt.
PS: in den 70er Jahren gabs in den USA einen Rennautohersteller der hiess auch McNamara


----------



## mc.namara (8. August 2009)

Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,

hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Schätzchen...... 

Hier das R.GT1:




















Und hier das R.R2 HT Race:



















 


Viel Spass mit den Bildern!

Salü, Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (8. August 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> in den 70er Jahren gabs in den USA einen Rennautohersteller der hiess auch McNamara



Das ist ja interessant. 

Der Nickname kam bei mir nach einem Urlaub in Schottland auf und "verfolgt" mich seither hartnäckig  ....

Die meisten fragen immer, ob ich einen Bezug zum Ex-Außenminister von John F. Kennedy habe 

Salü, Mac


----------



## jmr-biking (9. August 2009)

Sehr schöne Bikes von dir!  Das R.GT1 scheint ja wohl Serie zu sein. Das R.R2 HT ist wohl ein Selbstaufbau. Die Procraft-Komponenten am R2 gefallen mir jetzt nicht so doll. Hatte an meinem Centurion auch welche von Procraft dran. Die habe ich gegen Syntace getauscht. 

Ich hätte anstatt zwei Bikes von 2009 nur eines gekauft, denn die 2010 Palette hat einige schöne neue Bikes oder neue Designs.


----------



## mc.namara (9. August 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes von dir!  Das R.GT1 scheint ja wohl Serie zu sein. Das R.R2 HT ist wohl ein Selbstaufbau. Die Procraft-Komponenten am R2 gefallen mir jetzt nicht so doll. Hatte an meinem Centurion auch welche von Procraft dran. Die habe ich gegen Syntace getauscht.



Jepp, das GT1 ist Serie, das R2 HT ein Aufbau vom Händler. Die Procraft-Teile werden getauscht, ist schon in Auftrag gegeben. Beruhigt mich, dass das nicht nur ich so sehe 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hätte anstatt zwei Bikes von 2009 nur eines gekauft, denn die 2010 Palette hat einige schöne neue Bikes oder neue Designs.



Das war auch meine Überlegung. Aber das Paket war preislich so interessant, dass ich nix machen konnte 
Sollten mich die 2010er so anmachen, dass ich schwach werde, mache ich mit bei einem Verkauf einer der 2009 zumindest nicht viel Kohle kaputt....


----------



## ullertom (9. August 2009)

Mein Rotwild




steht, wie ich es beim Händler geholt hatte, zum Verkauf!!!





Bei Interesse und genauerem per PM

Tom!!!


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2009)

huch, du jetzt auch?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. August 2009)

@mac

kanns kaum glauben, hast Dir gleich 2 Rotwild auf einmal gekauft. 
Glückwunsch zu den Bikes, besonders das GT1 gefällt mir gut 
HAst Du die Sattelhöhe schon eingestellt?
Wenn ja, finde es gut, dass Du nicht so ultrakleine Kinderrahmen gewählt hast, wo dann die Sattelstütze 'nen "halben Meter" rausgezogen werden muss.

Viel Spass mit deinem Gehege
Ein paar Einsatzbilder fehlen noch 

@ Tom
schade dass Du Dein R1 hergibst. 
Der neue Besitzer wird sich sicher darüber freuen.
Deine Bilder, (besonders das am Kamin ) werden uns immerhin in bester Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## wildermarkus (9. August 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=169768&stc=1&d=1249832616



Was altes!Aber immer noch richtig gut!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. August 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=169768&stc=1&d=1249832616
> 
> 
> 
> Was altes!Aber immer noch richtig gut!!



Sieht irgendwie wild und Rot aus, aber leider kaum was zu erkennen


----------



## wildermarkus (9. August 2009)

Sorry!

Kann es jemand hier groß reinstellen?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2009)

liegt wohl eher an der perspektive


----------



## wildermarkus (9. August 2009)

Kommt auf einen versuch an


----------



## ullertom (9. August 2009)

ja Leute - bin gestern an ein Specialized Epic gekommen, wo ich nicht wiederstehen konnte,
heute schon die erste Runde gedreht - echt Top, der Vortrieb, das Fahrverhalten als Fully (wo ich immer ein Gegner war),
LRS, Schnellspanner, Sattel und ein paar Kleinteile sind schon umgebaut, liegt jetzt bei 11,2kg - aber die 11kg werden auch noch geknackt,
Tom


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. August 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Sorry!
> 
> Kann es jemand hier groß reinstellen?
> 
> danke



stelle es mal in Dein Album......


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. August 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> ja Leute - bin gestern an ein Specialized Epic gekommen, wo ich nicht wiederstehen konnte,
> heute schon die erste Runde gedreht - echt Top, der Vortrieb, das Fahrverhalten als Fully (wo ich immer ein Gegner war),
> LRS, Schnellspanner, Sattel und ein paar Kleinteile sind schon umgebaut, liegt jetzt bei 11,2kg - aber die 11kg werden auch noch geknackt,
> Tom



Hi Tom,

viel Spass mit Deinem Epic.
Wobei Kurschats R2 FS sicher auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist


----------



## mc.namara (9. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @mac
> 
> kanns kaum glauben, hast Dir gleich 2 Rotwild auf einmal gekauft.
> Glückwunsch zu den Bikes, besonders das GT1 gefällt mir gut
> ...



Hallo Alex,

tja, zur Zeit gibts eh keine Zinsen auf Geldanlagen, da habe ich eben gedacht, ich kauf mal schnell zwei Rotwild auf einmal. 

Ne, im Ernst: das ist schon auch wegen dem Einsatz so geplant gewesen. Da ich ja ab und zu mal gerne ein wenig durch die Pampa rase und dabei auch desöfteren mal "nur" über Asphalt und Feldwege donnere, musste das R2 HT unbedingt her. Zum Touren finde ich das Teil dann aber nicht so dolle, da ist das GT wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren, schon aufgrund der Sitzposition.

Der Sattel beim GT1 ist so richtig eingestellt, gehört wohl noch nen Tick höher. Ich habe das GT in M geholt bei 1,75 Körpergröße. Liegt mir so absolut perfekt. Ich mag das auch nicht, wenn der Sattel nen halben Meter über dem Rahmen schwebt, aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache. 

Die Einsatzbilder kommen demnächst auch, hoffe ja, dass der Herbst noch viele schöne Tourentage bieten wird....

Viele Grüße, Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (9. August 2009)

Hab ich gemacht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. August 2009)

Here we go....





Ferlgen passen super finde ich !
Erzähl mal mehr, Modell, Baujahr......


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> tja, zur Zeit gibts eh keine Zinsen auf Geldanlagen, da habe ich eben gedacht, ich kauf mal schnell zwei Rotwild auf einmal.
> 
> ...



Hi Mac,

echtes Luxusproblem 
Wer's hat der hat's, oder 

Der Zinsgedanke stimmt, und die Kohle die man hat soll ja auch Spass machen. Nur ein 4tes Rotwild wäre mir dann doch zu viel....
Dann eher noch ein klassisches  Auto, als bewegliche Wertanlage sozusagen....


----------



## ullertom (9. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> viel Spass mit Deinem Epic.
> Wobei Kurschats R2 FS sicher auch nicht von schlechten Eltern ist



ja schon, aber die Fully`s von Rotwild gefallen mir gar nicht


----------



## wildermarkus (9. August 2009)

Super Danke!
Denke muß noch ein paar Bilder machen!

Das ist ein RFR01 von 2000 
Das war mal das Rad von Stefan Herrmann als er noch für Rotwild unterwegs war.
der hat es nur für ein paar Fotos gefahren.
Die Felgen sind in der original Farbe wie der rest von Rotwild!
Also sind keine DT Felgen.
Hab mir nur ne neue Gabel,Vorbau ,Lenker und Reifen über die Jahre gegönnt.
Der original Sattel ist jetzt leider hinüber.


----------



## mc.namara (9. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Mac,
> Nur ein 4tes Rotwild wäre mir dann doch zu viel....
> Dann eher noch ein klassisches  Auto, als bewegliche Wertanlage sozusagen....



Hallo Alex,

das sehe ich auch so. Sollte ein 2010er Rotwild dermassen einschlagen, muss eines der beiden hier wieder *seufz* weg....

Ich hatte ja auch weiter oben mal das RCR angefragt, aber nachdem Rotwild mir die Details zum rad und dann noch den Preis genannt hat, habe ich das wieder verworfen.

Für die Stadt und die Tour zum Einkaufen muss es ja auch nicht wirklich ein Rotwild sein. Das Stevens X8 war mit 55cm Rahmengröße zu groß, und vom Hocker gehauen hatte es mich leider auch nicht. 
Aber von z.B. Cube (Tonopah) oder Focus (Crater Lake) gibts ja schöne Crossräder zu recht anständigen Kursen. 

Wer da einen Tip hat, kann sich gerne mal melden.

Salü, Mac


----------



## FORT_man (9. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: wie stellt Ihr denn den hinteren Fox-Dämpfer ein, z.B. im Gelände oder beim Forstweg-Cruisen? Habe da als Hardtrail-Fahrer noch nicht so viel Erfahrung.
> 
> Salü, Mac



Hallöchen,

ich hoffe, daß ich da helfen kann:
ich habe bei meinem GT1 die Zug-/Druckstufe jeweils auf die mittlere Position gestellt und fahre mit den folgenden Einstelldrücken:

Gabel Fox-Talas 32RL mit 80 psi (=pounds per square inch)
Dämpfer Fox RP23 mit 170 psi

Die psi-Einheiten sind auf meiner Dämpferpumpe feiner einzustellen als die bar-Einheiten.

Bin mit diesen Einstellungen gerade prima über die Alpen gekommen, jetzt sind allerdings eine neue Kette und bald ein neuer Hinterreifen fällig 

Gruß aus Bremen

Martin


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2009)

die werte sind gewichtsabhängig 

dämpferpumpe kaufen und ausprobieren...

der dämpfer sollte ca 15-20% seines federwegs beim draufsetzen einfedern


----------



## Fahrnix (9. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> das sehe ich auch so. Sollte ein 2010er Rotwild dermassen einschlagen, muss eines der beiden hier wieder *seufz* weg....
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wenn nochmal ein cooles Stadtrad dann würd ich auf die Purismus setzen. Beispiel Bergamont -> Singlespeed Trackbike.

Ein Rad mit Licht hast Du warscheinlich nicht gemeint?

Gruß


----------



## uphillking (9. August 2009)

Hier mal meines in aktueller Konfiguration:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmstgt (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, damit die Rotwild Biker etwas unterstützung bekommen,meld ich mich auch mal;-) Fahre das Red Two. Also bei Fragen, gern melden!


----------



## roadrunner49 (10. August 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> ja Leute - bin gestern an ein Specialized Epic gekommen, wo ich nicht wiederstehen konnte,
> heute schon die erste Runde gedreht - echt Top, der Vortrieb, das Fahrverhalten als Fully (wo ich immer ein Gegner war),
> LRS, Schnellspanner, Sattel und ein paar Kleinteile sind schon umgebaut, liegt jetzt bei 11,2kg - aber die 11kg werden auch noch geknackt,
> Tom


 
Hast Du noch Geld dafür bekommen, dass Du das Epic genommen hast?
Oder wie kommt es, von Rotwild auf Specialized umzusteigen?


----------



## Fahrnix (10. August 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hier mal meines in aktueller Konfiguration:



 Schönes schlüssiges Rad. 

Gruß


----------



## Fahrnix (10. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Ritter,
> 
> hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Schätzchen......
> 
> ...



Alles sehr schön. Für jede Gelegenheit ein Rad. Ob Tour oder heftig schnell bergauf. Alles daaaa .

Ich würd genauso wenig auf 2010 Modelle warten. 2011 kommt bestimmt und wer weiß was 2012 kommt.

Gruß


----------



## Fahrnix (10. August 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Mein Rotwild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und jetzt zu Dir Ullertom: Bevor wir dein neues Epic schlechtmachen  bitte das Modell mit Foto melden.

Gruß


----------



## mc.namara (10. August 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn nochmal ein cooles Stadtrad dann würd ich auf die Purismus setzen. Beispiel Bergamont -> Singlespeed Trackbike.
> 
> ...



Das Bergamont sieht ja klasse aus, ABER: mir zu puristisch 

Denke eher an ein schlankes Cross-Road mit Federgabel vorn aber ohne Disc. Da ich hier nicht überall Radwege habe, muss der ein oder andere Feldweg herhalten. Deswegen die Federgabel.

Da "Stadt" bei mir überwiegend ländlich und vor allem bergig bedeutet, muss auch eine Schaltung her. 

Tips sind aber weiter willkommen, meldet Euch ruhig. 

Salü, Mac


----------



## Fahrnix (10. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Das Bergamont sieht ja klasse aus, ABER: mir zu puristisch
> 
> Denke eher an ein schlankes Cross-Road mit Federgabel vorn aber ohne Disc. Da ich hier nicht überall Radwege habe, muss der ein oder andere Feldweg herhalten. Deswegen die Federgabel.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

dann nen alten Rahmen besorgen und selber pimpen. Nabenschaltung 8Gang, Reifen Schwalbe Super Moto, Lackieren, ...wie Du willst. Check mal den "Street Flyer" von Stevens als Beispiel. Ein Urban-MTB mit 8 Gang... .


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hier mal meines in aktueller Konfiguration:



Klassisches Rotwild
Zeitlos schön


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2009)

@ Mac
schöne Aufnahmen; besonders die "Makros" 




Schick die Mal an Rotwild. Finde die zeigen in Ihren Broschüren/Internet viel zu wenig die Details Ihrer Räder. 
Wie hier der Übergang der Ausfallenden vom Carbon zum Alu. Einfach schick gemacht.

Übrigens die Tags bei Deinen Fotos nicht vergessen, sonst findet man die im IBC Fotoalbum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (10. August 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann nen alten Rahmen besorgen und selber pimpen. Nabenschaltung 8Gang, Reifen Schwalbe Super Moto, Lackieren, ...wie Du willst. Check mal den "Street Flyer" von Stevens als Beispiel. Ein Urban-MTB mit 8 Gang... .



Der Street Flyer wäre schon was. Genau mein Style. Muss ich unbedingt mal "live" anschauen und Probefahren.



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ Mac
> schöne Aufnahmen; besonders die "Makros"
> 
> Schick die Mal an Rotwild. Finde die zeigen in Ihren Broschüren/Internet viel zu wenig die Details Ihrer Räder.
> ...



Hi Alex,

ich schick die Bilder mal zu ADP/Rotwild. Geb Euch Bescheid, was die dazu sagen 

Salü, Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, was die sagen.
Die machen 'nen tollen job beim Bike Design, technisch und optisch. Das kommt oft gar nicht rüber.
Tue gutes und sprich darüber....

So wie hier an meinem C1...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2009)

Hier noch ein Detail, diesmal vom Zubehör.





Bin leider kein Fotograf, aber solche Aufnahmen zeigen die Wertigkeit und die Entwicklungarbeit die bei den Produkten im Detail steckt, und wie so oft den Unterschied macht....


----------



## Vette08 (10. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

zuerst mal ein sehr schöner Thread mit richtig schönen Bikes . Ich hoffe ihr lyncht mich nicht gleich. Ich habe jedoch keinen vergleichbaren Thread gefunden und denke, dass ich hier richtig aufgehoben bin. 

Ich bin momentan an einem Rotwild *R.C1 FS Cross* (2009) dran, bin das Bike jedoch noch nicht Probe gefahren und habe bisher nur den Rahmen "live" gesehen.  Gleichermaßen hab ich auch ein (_preisgünstigeres_) Angebot für ein *R.E.D. Three* (2009, Abweichung von der "Serie": rote DT X 2200-Laufrädern, sieht echt gut aus ). Der Einsatzbereich liegt hauptsächlich im Tour-Bereich, jedoch mit (möglichst hohem ) Singletrail-Anteil und eventuell ein- oder zweimal jährlich Bikepark-Besuch in Winterberg . 

Meine Fragen an Euch sind: 
- Wer hat Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes und kann mir davon berichten? Besonders in Hinblick auf: Was ist als geeigneter anzusehen für den von mir genannten Einsatzbereich?
- Wie schätzt Ihr die Federelemente im Vergleich ein?Gabel: FOX F32 Talas RL 15QR 140 vs. FOX F32 Vanilla RL 140
Dämpfer: Fox RP 23 Pedal vs. Fox DHX 3.0 Coil
​Sorry fürs Off-Topic. Antworten gerne auch per pm oder Mail!

Gruß vom wahrscheinlich bald auch Rotwild-Ritter
Vette


----------



## acid-driver (10. August 2009)

die stahlfederelemente im RED federn halt deutlich linearer als das bei den luftgefederten kollegen der fall ist.

wenn das red günstiger ist und du mit der optik klarkommst würd ich das nehmen 


allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob rotwild eine parkfreigabe für das rad gibt. aber als RED müsste es eigentlich dafür taugen...


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die stahlfederelemente im RED federn halt deutlich linearer als das bei den luftgefederten kollegen der fall ist....


 
Bei Stahlfedern ist aber zu bedenken, das gängige Modelle für den Durchschnittsbiker mit kanpp über 70 kg ausgelegt sind. Wer schwerer oder leichter ist, kann gleich eine passende Feder dazuordern.

Bei Luft hat man das Problem nicht. Da kommt einfach der zum Körpergewicht passende Druck rein und schon funktioniert der Dämpfer oder die Gabel wie sie sollen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. August 2009)

Schau mal hier im C1 Thread, da gibt es auch einige Erfahrungsberichte zum C1 Cross:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378295&page=16

Hier ist meiner:
___________________________________

Laufleistung bísher ca. 1.000km.
1/3 single trails, 1/3 Waldwege, 1/3 Strasse
50% hoch und 50% wieder runter
Pros:
- Sehr agiles Fahrwerk, gutes Handling 
- Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten des FAhrwerks, hab es jetzt so, dass es gut anspricht und nicht durchschlägt. Progressiver Hinterbau
- klasse Vortrieb, trotz 140mm Federweg
- Top Verarbeitung, nix klappert, wackelt, bisher null Defekte, trotz harter Gangart und 95 kg
- gute Sitzposition
- gut dosierbare Bremsen
- cooles Design, bis ins kleinste Detail
- Riesen Fahrspass

Cons:
- Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten des Fahrwerks, dauert etwas bis man das Optimum gefunden hat
- höhere Hebelkräfte Bremse
- Kettenstrebenschutz hält schlecht und wenn man den vergisst ist der Lack schnell ab
- schwer zu putzen

In der Summe:
Supergeiles Rad!


----------



## Deichfräse (11. August 2009)

@vette:

Ich denke mit dem C1 wärst du auf dem richtigen Weg für die Touren. Leicht und mit 140mm Federweg auch absolut Singletrail geeignet.
Die Frage ist, ob es nicht vielleicht besser ist für so sporadische Park-Besuche ein Leihbike zu nehmen und ob das R.E.D. Three dafür tatsächlich so geeignet ist. Geometrie ist, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, ziemlich identisch, wie beim C1. Dafür dürfte es aber deutlich schwerer sein, wegen dem Coil-Dämpfer und dem LRS.


----------



## Bildchef (11. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier im C1 Thread, da gibt es auch einige Erfahrungsberichte zum C1 Cross:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378295&page=16
> 
> Hier ist meiner:
> ...




Dem kann ich mich inhaltlich voll anschliessen...zwar erst ca. 800 kms und eher wenig Singletrails, aber ich liebe dieses Bike! Das "Zwitschern" der vorderen Scheibenbremse nervt manchmal etwas, aber sonst ist alles schön!! Hab auch den RW-Flaschenhalter aus Carbon  

Gruss  Michael (93 kg)


----------



## Orakel (11. August 2009)

zum in den Bikepark gehn würde ich das R.E.D Three nicht nehmen, scheint mir dafür ungeeignet zusein.
Das Three sehe ich eher als AM, und ich Orakle, das X1 ist/wird der Nachfolger des R.E.D Three


----------



## prodigy (11. August 2009)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan an einem Rotwild *R.C1 FS Cross* (2009) dran, bin das Bike jedoch noch nicht Probe gefahren und habe bisher nur den Rahmen "live" gesehen.  Gleichermaßen hab ich auch ein (_preisgünstigeres_) Angebot für ein *R.E.D. Three* (2009, Abweichung von der "Serie": rote DT X 2200-Laufrädern, sieht echt gut aus ). Der Einsatzbereich liegt hauptsächlich im Tour-Bereich, jedoch mit (möglichst hohem ) Singletrail-Anteil und eventuell ein- oder zweimal jährlich Bikepark-Besuch in Winterberg .
> 
> Meine Fragen an Euch sind:
> - Wer hat Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes und kann mir davon berichten? Besonders in Hinblick auf: Was ist als geeigneter anzusehen für den von mir genannten Einsatzbereich?
> - Wie schätzt Ihr die Federelemente im Vergleich ein?



Ich konnte Anfang des Jahres für 2 Tage sowohl das C1 mit 140mm wie auch das RED Three im Pfälzer Wald Probe fahren.

Also das RED three ist mit den Stahlfederelementen schon ein andere Liga wie das normale C1. So "smooth" wie selbst kleinste Unebenheiten aufgesaugt werden wie auch ganz große Brocken geschluckt werden ist schon traumhaft. Hatte damals ein ziemlich breites Grinsen 
Das Bike liegt wirklich extrem sicher und man fährt damit ein ganz anderes Tempo wie mit dem 140er C1 - bergab. 

Bergauf sieht das ganze leider etwas anders aus. Das Gewicht von ca. 14 kg empfand ich gar nicht mal als so schlimm, jedoch ist die nicht vorhandene Absenkmöglichkeit der Fox Vanilla in Verbindung mit dem 70er Vorbau bei steilen Uphill Trails ein echtes Manko, da kommt dann doch recht schnell die Front hoch, ebenso wippt der Hinterbau doch leicht bis stark (wenn man aus dem Sattel geht), da der Dämpfer über kein Lockout, SPV / Plattform verfügt.

Solange man aber bergauf auf WAB´s unterwegs ist, treten diese Probleme weniger in Erscheinung, so dass man durchaus sagen kann, dass das RED Three tourentauglich ist.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere meinte der Rotwild Mitarbeiter, dass das Bike  über eine Bikepark Freigabe verfügt, da der Rahmen entsprechend verstärkt wäre.
Beim Serienbike wären m.E. jedoch die Laufräder nicht Bikeparktauglich, was ja bei Deinem Angebot  schon verbessert wurde.

Das C1 mit 14cm Federweg fand ich auch gut - für Touren optimal geeignet, es liegt aber vom Feeling trotz fast identischem Federwegs zum RED three  eher im Bereich des C1 mit 12 cm  Federweg, halt nur etwas schwerer und mit einer Gabel, die im Downhill mehr Reserven bietet.


----------



## Fahrnix (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

hab meins auf frischer Tour ertappt:









Jetzt mit Symtace P6 Sattelstütze. Eine Silberne Marta SL hab ich auch bereits liegen. Muß noch die Leitungen kürzen. Gold geht auf die Dauer bei der Farbkombi gar nicht - obwohl einwandfrei funkt. Falls Interesse -> PM.

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2009)

die silberne hättest du auch von mir haben können 

die bilder sind aber nicht in der haard entstanden oder?


----------



## Fahrnix (12. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die silberne hättest du auch von mir haben können
> 
> die bilder sind aber nicht in der haard entstanden oder?



Doch, doch. grad heute in de Mittagspause.

Stimberg, den Weg hoch zur alten Kaserne.


----------



## acid-driver (12. August 2009)

die einzige stelle, die so aussieht hab ich nur mal am stimberg im naturschutzgebiet gesehen. 

hast du das bike zum posen über den zaun geworfen oder gibts noch ne andere stelle, die so geil aussieht?


----------



## Fahrnix (12. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die einzige stelle, die so aussieht hab ich nur mal am stimberg im naturschutzgebiet gesehen.
> 
> hast du das bike zum posen über den zaun geworfen oder gibts noch ne andere stelle, die so geil aussieht?



Da gibt es tatsächlich mehrere Stellen am Stimberg. Aber da war ein Loch im Zaum 

Hab nix kaputt gemacht. Die Glasscherben war ich auch nicht und die Stelle etwas weiter wo was abgebrochen wurde war eher ein Traktor .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (12. August 2009)

Habt Ihr in der Bike 09/09 auf Seite 9 rechts unten gelesen, dassein gewisser Stefan Götz das Rotwild Team verstärkt? Als "Business Developer".

.... und Kapitalaufstockung der Firma ADP Rotwild um Wachstumskurs zu finanzieren!

Ich erwarte nur das Beste.


----------



## Orakel (12. August 2009)

der Götz war wohl der Europamanager von Spezi. wenn du so einen bekommen kannst zugreifen.


----------



## Deichfräse (13. August 2009)

Ich war mal so frei, da es ja leider von Rotwild aus kein Hersteller-Forum hier gibt, eine IG in´s Leben zu rufen, damit wir Rotwild-Eigner und alle sonst noch Interessierten nicht immer wild verstreut im Forum bleiben und jeder etwas schneller die gewünschten Informationen findet.
Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278


----------



## gukeule (13. August 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, da es ja leider von Rotwild aus kein Hersteller-Forum hier gibt, eine IG in´s Leben zu rufen, damit wir Rotwild-Eigner und alle sonst noch Interessierten nicht immer wild verstreut im Forum bleiben und jeder etwas schneller die gewünschten Informationen findet.
> Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278




finde ich super,
bin gleich beigetreten .


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. August 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, da es ja leider von Rotwild aus kein Hersteller-Forum hier gibt, eine IG in´s Leben zu rufen, damit wir Rotwild-Eigner und alle sonst noch Interessierten nicht immer wild verstreut im Forum bleiben und jeder etwas schneller die gewünschten Informationen findet.
> Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278



Prima Idee 
Bin natürlich dabei !
Nur wie gehts weiter ? Wie funktionierts?
Ab sofort in der IG statt bei den Rittern posten? 
Help


----------



## zwillingsbike (13. August 2009)

Hi, falls jemand Interesse an einem RCC 1.3 hat schaut mal auf meiner Homepage http://www.zwillings-bike.de vorbei. Bei Interesse PN oder Mail (siehe Blog-Anzeige)


----------



## Deichfräse (13. August 2009)

Na, das geht ja schon mal gut los!

Vielleicht können wir diesen Thread in die IG verlegen lassen - muss ich mal mit den Betreibern hier besprechen.
Ansonsten könnt ihr dort alles posten, was euch zum Thema Rotwild und Fahrrad unter den Nägeln brennt, Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen biken und und und...
Wenn alles richtig gut läuft, bekommen wir vielleicht sogar noch ´nen "heißen" Draht zu den Dietzenbachern mit einigen Exklusiv-Informationen. Da denen der Aufwand bisher so ein wenig im Weg stand, kann man ihnen das vielleicht auf diese Weise etwas leichter machen - ab und an mal mailen und telefonieren, so dass wir hier gleich die neuesten Neuigkeiten vor Ort haben. Schauen wir mal, was die dazu sagen...
Die Bikes und wir haben das verdient!


----------



## Deichfräse (13. August 2009)

Die R.E.D-Serie kommt morgen auch noch in die IG - jetzt mache ich erst einmal Feierabend!


----------



## Orakel (13. August 2009)

was mich Intressieren würde, wie findet/kommt man auf die IGseite??
Sprich wo ist sie hier im Forum zufinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (13. August 2009)

wie wäre es in das IG auch Ältere Modelle mit aufzunehmen, das eine oder andere Problemchen dürfte eher mit der Zeit auftauchen.


----------



## acid-driver (13. August 2009)

wenn du beigetreten bist erscheint sie im forum an erster stelle


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. August 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Na, das geht ja schon mal gut los!
> 
> Vielleicht können wir diesen Thread in die IG verlegen lassen - muss ich mal mit den Betreibern hier besprechen.
> Ansonsten könnt ihr dort alles posten, was euch zum Thema Rotwild und Fahrrad unter den Nägeln brennt, Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen biken und und und...
> ...



Voll gut 
Macht Sinn.
Ich stell mal was zu den 2010er Modellen rein


----------



## Deichfräse (14. August 2009)

Auf jeden Fall sollten sich dort auch die "älteren" Jahrgänge von Rotwild wiederfinden.
Jeder kann dort sein Modell und was ihn sonst so bewegt einstellen - habe jetzt erst einmal die 2009-er Modelle gepostet und denke, dass es Sinn macht, dass dann auch um die neuen Modelle zu erweitern.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. August 2009)

HAmmer, schon 21 Mitglieder 
Das nimmt ja schon fast Clubcharakter an.
Finde Rotwild sollte allen IG 'lern auf der Eurobike ein spezielles Shirt spendieren.
"1. inoffizieller Rotwild Fanclub"

@ Deichfräse und alle
Evtl. sollten wir nicht zuuuu viele Untergruppen bilden, sonst wird die Liste zu lang, mit zu wenigen Beiträgen.
Vorschlag:
R Serie, GT Serie, C Serie, E Serie, und RED.
Jeweils mit Fahrberichten, technischen Fragen/Infos......
Statt noch mal Unterteilung HT und FS sowie Carbon und Alu

Was meint Ihr?
Coole Sache die Interessensgemeinschaft.
Wird allen Rotwild Fahrer-innen sicher helfen


----------



## gukeule (14. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAmmer, schon 21 Mitglieder
> Das nimmt ja schon fast Clubcharakter an.
> Finde Rotwild sollte allen IG 'lern auf der Eurobike ein spezielles Shirt spendieren.
> "1. inoffizieller Rotwild Fanclub"
> ...



ja da hast du bei allem recht .
wer geht denn von euch allen auf die eurobike ? und wann ?
ich vermute am Sa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (14. August 2009)

ich bin Freitags dort.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. August 2009)

Denke Samstag Morgen.
Kameras nicht vergessen .......


----------



## at021971 (14. August 2009)

samstag 5.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RCC03-Biker (15. August 2009)

Mit Eurobike wird es bei mir nix werden.
Werde die Modelle vermutlich erst im Oktober im Vinschgau live sehen, dann aber auch gleich mal fahren.


----------



## gukeule (15. August 2009)

war heute vormittags wieder unterwegs ....
diesmal mit kamera


----------



## gukeule (15. August 2009)




----------



## acid-driver (15. August 2009)

rocket ron am E1?
sandalen?
kein helm?

naja ist euer leben...


----------



## gukeule (15. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> rocket ron am E1?
> sandalen?
> kein helm?
> 
> naja ist euer leben...



die Tour kann man mit Sandalen fahren ...
wenn wir bikepark/downhill fahren schützen wir uns 
natürlich !!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. August 2009)

@ gukeule
E 1 auch Deins ?


----------



## gukeule (15. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ gukeule
> E 1 auch Deins ?



ne leider nicht ;0(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. August 2009)

Bin immer wieder überrascht, wie oft das E1 für Touren genutzt wird.
Aber mit Sandalen, das ist wirklich nicht ganz artgerecht


----------



## Deichfräse (18. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,
werde euren Vorschlag zur Reduzierung auf die C-, R- und E-Serie in Kürze umsetzen.
Denke da habt ihr ganz recht - wird sonst wirklich zu unübersichtlich.
Mit den Forenbetreibern habe ich schon besprochen, den Thread hier auch in die IG zu verschieben. Muss denen bloß noch den Link senden.
Von Rotwild selbst habe ich leider noch keine Antwort erhalten - schauen wir mal...


----------



## Deichfräse (18. August 2009)

@alex

Das E1 ist ein fantastischer Tourer mit reichlich Reserven für freudbetontes Abwärts-Surfen...
Ich war selber auch ziemlich erstaunt, wie gut das Bike auch bergauf geht und die letzte "große" Runde hier bei mir hat auch nach 75km noch Spaß gemacht - waren trotz aller Erhebungen die wir hier im Endmoränenland haben nur etwa 600hm und vielleicht daher nicht ganz so dramatisch...
Im Harz finde ich das Bike aber auch sehr angenehm. Dort geht´s dann ja doch schon etwas höher und trotzdem funktioniert das mit dem Bike recht entspannt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

kann mich der Deichfräse nur anschließen.

Das E1 ist echt ein guter Tourer. War letzte Woche für ein paar Tage im Montafon damit, und hatte im Vorfeld so meine Bedenken, ob ich damit überhaupt die Berge richtig hoch komme.

Aber entgegen meinen Befürchtungen, waren trotz der montierten Fat Albert in 2,4, jeden Tag über 40 km und über 1400 hm noch relativ entspannt machbar.

Aber Bergab gings dann richtig gut. 

In 4 Wochen gehts damit in den Schwarzwald, dann werden wir das ausdehen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## acid-driver (18. August 2009)

bekomm ich dann trotzdem noch meine emails, wenn hier was geschrieben wird?

das wäre natürlich optimal


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. August 2009)

Sehe die IG eigendlich mehr als Archiv für die FAQ (ferquently asked questions). So können alle Rotwilder die Infos zu Technik, Fahrberichten, News,.... schneller finden, ohne lange bei den Rittern suchen zu müssen.
Der Ritter Thread is ja mittlerweile auch recht lang geworden. Fast 100.000 Hit und über 1.600 Beiträge ! 

Waere allerdings schade wenn der Diskussions Thread mit der e-mail Benachrichtigung verloren geht. 
Warum nicht bei den Rittern weiterdiskutieren, und dann Wissenswertes bei der IG in den Kategorien von Deichfräse archivieren.
Was meint Ihr?
IG hat übrigens schon 24 Mitglieder !


----------



## Deichfräse (19. August 2009)

Die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung würde bei Verschiebung in die IG verloren gehen. Von daher denke ich, wird es besser sein, den Thread hier zu belassen.
Jetzt sind es schon 26 Mitglieder.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2009)

26 Mitglieder. 

Ich sehe das genauso wie alex_RCC03. Ich glaube nicht, dass mtb-news diesen Thread hier zur IG verlegt. Und mit Benachrichtigung ist dann auch nix mehr.  
Die IG ist ne super Sache und ich schaue jetzt regelmäßig dort rein, aber weiter diskutieren oder schreiben möchte ich lieber hier.

Als Archiv, für Techniklösungen oder News ist die IG ne super Sache und man muss hier nicht immer suchen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. August 2009)

Na das hört sich doch nach 'nem Guten Plan an 
Deichfräse hat die Kategorien übrigens schon neu organisiert 
HAbe in der neuen C Kategorie mal einen Fahrbericht von meinem C1 Cross reingestellt.  Evtl. interessiert das ja einen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (19. August 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso wie alex_RCC03. Ich glaube nicht, dass mtb-news diesen Thread hier zur IG verlegt. Und mit Benachrichtigung ist dann auch nix mehr.
> Die IG ist ne super Sache und ich schaue jetzt regelmäßig dort rein, aber weiter diskutieren oder schreiben möchte ich lieber hier.
> 
> Als Archiv, für Techniklösungen oder News ist die IG ne super Sache und man muss hier nicht immer suchen.


 
Ich würde den Threat auch nicht in die IG verlegen, da dann eher weniger neue Rotwildler diesen finden und sich beteiligen werden.

Mit der eMail Benachrichtigung stimmt es aber nicht. Die funktioniert in der IG sehr wohl. Ich habe gerade eine eMail auf 'acid-drivers' Aufschrei, über die bei ihm ausverkaufte 'Bike', bekommen.

Man muß die Theats halt abonnieren und die sofortige eMail-Benachrichtigung aus dem Pull-Down-Menü auswählen!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (19. August 2009)

bin auch dafür das der Ritterthread hier bleibt.


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2009)

Ich bin gerade dabei im I-Net nach intessanten R.R1 FS/R.GT1 Rahmen- oder Bike-Angeboten zu suchen. Dabei bin ich zufällig über Angebote von Mercedes-Benz Bikes gestolpert.

Und siehe da, die lassen die guten Stücke bei ADP konstruieren. Und neben den Strassenrädern, findet man da auch ein auf den ersten Blick 1:1 Kopien der R.S2 Rennräder von 2007 und wohl auch 2009. Auch ein Bike das recht nah am R.C1 FS angelegt ist, haben die im Programm. Da ist zumindest der Hinterbau 100% übernommen. Die Wippe und der Rahmen selber aber recht eigenständig und ohne Channel Tubing.

Zitat aus der Anzeige zu einem Fitnessbike: https://www.shop.mercedes-benz.com/...VIK1d-1&itemsPerPage=&sort=&direction=&page=1

"....Die Technische Entwicklung der Fahrräder übernahm die Mercedes-Benz Accessories gemeinsam mit dem deutschen Premium-Fahrradhersteller ADP ENGINEERING GMBH, in Fachkreisen auch durch die renommierten Fahrräder der Marke Rotwild bekannt...."

oder 

Zitat aus der Anzeige zu dem Carbon Roadbike: https://www.shop.mercedes-benz.com/...VIK1d-1&itemsPerPage=&sort=&direction=&page=1

"....Basierend auf dem High-End Carbonrahmen des Mercedes-Benz Bike Partners Rotwild entstand dieses wettkampftaugliche, streng limitierte Bike....."

Für http://www.additive-bikes.com habe sie ja auch schon einen der RCC1.0/RCC1.2/RCC0.3/R.R1 FS/RCCR.C1 FS (alt) Rahmen hergenommen und das Unterrohr für die Aufnahme der Tasche umkonstruiert. Das läßt vermuten, dass auch die angebotenen HT von ADP stammen. Auf der Eurobike 2007 trugen die Adaptive Bikes auch noch die Rotwild Schiftzüge auf dem Carbonhinterbau und der Dämperwippe.

Auch so kann man Geld verdienen, um bei der eigenen Marke klein und fein zu bleiben. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diet (19. August 2009)

Ich ebenfalls, hab zwar kein Rotwild aber les euren thread gern.


----------



## Fahrnix (20. August 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> bin auch dafür das der Ritterthread hier bleibt.



ich auch. Ohne Benachrichtigung ist es echt blöd.


----------



## at021971 (20. August 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ich auch. Ohne Benachrichtigung ist es echt blöd.


 
Die Benachrichtigung funktioniert auch in der IG. Man muss die Diskussionen nur abonnieren oder selber was zum Thema schreiben. Wenn man was schreibt, hängt es von Deinen Standardeinstellungen ab, ob und wie Du informiert wirst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (20. August 2009)

jo, ich hab gesten auch einen thread in der IG abonniert. klappt sehr gut.

vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## mc.namara (20. August 2009)

So, jetzt mal was ganz anderes und hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt nicht gleich Beschimpfungen an den Kopf geworfen 

Welche Radlcomputer nutzt Ihr denn und was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Ich hatte bisher immer nur die einfachen Sigmas montiert, was ja eigentlich auch ausreicht.

Von Sigma gibt es relativ günstig die Rox-Serie (8.0 und 9.0). Kennt die jemand? Könnte ich mit Ausstattung für zwei Räder für ca. 180 Euros bekommen.

Bei Polar sind die Teile leider recht hochpreisig, dafür ist z.B. das RS800CX PTE auch zum Laufen geeignet und hat alles dabei. 

Freue mich auch Eure Antworten, auch wenns eigentlich nicht hierher gehört. 

Salü, Mac


----------



## Fahrnix (20. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal was ganz anderes und hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt nicht gleich Beschimpfungen an den Kopf geworfen
> 
> Welche Radlcomputer nutzt Ihr denn und was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Ich hatte bisher immer nur die einfachen Sigmas montiert, was ja eigentlich auch ausreicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wenn Du was mit HF willst, dann nimm Polar.

Gibt natürlich noch andere Kriterien. Als Tacho verwende ich noch den VDO 1.0 + mit verschiedenen Sendern an den Rädern.


----------



## at021971 (20. August 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> ....Welche Radlcomputer nutzt Ihr denn und was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Ich hatte bisher immer nur die einfachen Sigmas montiert, was ja eigentlich auch ausreicht....


 
Ich habe von 2001 an, als ich mit dem Biken anfing, den CicloMaster CM414AM verwendet. Später dann diesen dann durch den ähnlichen CM436AM ersetzt. Heute gibt es als Nachfolger den CicloMaster 8.3A. Ähnliche Funktionen würden noch HAC4 und HAC5 bieten, die auch von der Firma Ciclo sind.

Die Wahl fiel damals auf diese Geräte, weil sie die Daten (Distanz, Geschwindigkeit, Höhenprofil, Trittfrequenz) für recht viele und auch längere Touren aufzeichnen, speichern und auf den PC übertragen konnten. Vergleichbares gab es damals eigentlich nicht. Da ich etwas mit PC Auswertung wollte, gab es keine echte Alternative. Der HAC4 oder auch HAC5 hätte deren Funktion noch um die Aufzeichnung der Herzfrequenz ergänzt.

Seit 2007 habe ich die Geräte aber durch den GPS fähigen Garmin Edge ersetzt. Erst durch einen Edge 305 ohne Kartendarstellung. Ein Jahr später habe ich mir dann noch den Edge 705 mit Kartendarstellung zugelegt. Bei beiden lag der Grund in der Möglichkeit, Touren am PC zu planen und dieser ohne Roadbook und viel Kartenmaterial nachzufahren. Zudem zeichnen diese Geräte, zusätzlich zu den Werten, die auch die CM414AM/436AM aufzeichnen konnten, noch die Herzfrequenz und die GPS-Koordinaten der Touren auf. Damit erhält man auch die Möglichkeit, die gefahrene Strecke daheim am PC (z.B. Google Earth oder SportTracks) zu visualisieren.

Der Edge 705 bietet zudem die Möglichkeit, durch Kombination mit einer SRM-Kurbel (sehr teuer), genaue Leistungsdaten der Aufzeichnung hinzuzufügen. Das Beste ist aber dessen Kartendarstellung (offizielle Karten sind ein Extra und nicht billig; OpenSource Karte wie OpenStreetMap und OpenMTBMap sind aber kostenfrei), da man eigentlich keine Papierkarten mehr benötigt und zudem auch ohne groß zu Planen, Gebiete erkunden kann, die man zuvor niemals in Betracht gezogen hätte. Ich habe durch den Edge viele neue Wege, Pfade und Landschaften erkundet, die ich ansonsten wohl nie betreten hätte. Mit entsprechenden routingfähigen Karten, funktioniert er zudem wie ein gewöhnliches Navigationssystem, bei dem man bei der Routenberechung auch zwischen Verwendung im Auto oder auf dem Bike unterscheiden kann.

Auf dem Gebiet der GPS-fähigen Bike Computer, ist Garmin gegenwärtig konkurrenzlos! Ansonsten findest Du sicherlich was Passendes bei Sigma, VDO, CicloSport oder Polar.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich nutze schon seit Jahren nur noch GPS Geräte; Früher wars das Vista, und seit 3 Jahren das GPSmap 60csx;


Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## acid-driver (20. August 2009)

ich habe derzeit den ciclosport cm4.13 black in betrieb. läuft einwandfrei. 

evtl gibts zu weihnachten ein garmin edge705. das ist das ultimative gerät für alles


----------



## at021971 (20. August 2009)

Als Bikecomputer biete der Edge 705 den besten Kompromiss aus Bikefunktionen, Kartendarstellung und Navigation. Liegt der Fokus aber verstärkt auf der Kartendarstellung and Navigation, dann sollte man auch mal den Gramin Oregon ins Auge fassen. Er bietet auch Bikefunktionen, ohne aber ein wirklicher Bikecomputer zu sein. Er gewährt aber mit seinem großen Display den weit besseren und großräumigeren Überblick über ein Gebiet. Zudem ist er extrem schnell beim Scrollen in den Karten und Höhenprofilen. Der Edge hat hier deutlich weniger Power und großräumige Orientierung ist bei dem kleinen Display nicht unmöglich aber deutlich schwieriger.

Auf dem AlpX hatten wir beide Geräte mit und da hat der Oregon doch seine Vorteile bei der Kartendarstellung deutlich ausspielen können, wenn es mal darum ging, den Streckenverlauf auch auf größere Distanz zu inspizieren.

Der eTrex Vista und der GPSmap 60csx sind von der Plattform her ältere GPS-Geräte, die ich aufgrund ihrer Speicherlimitationen und begrenzten Anzahl von Trackpunkt, die sie aufnehmen können, heute nicht mehr wählen würde. In der Größe des eTrex Vista gibt es den moderneren, verkleinerten Oregon, namens Dacota. Als Nachfolger für den GPSmap 60csx, gibt es seit längerem schon den Colorado.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (20. August 2009)

@021971
evt. Intresse an einem RFC 03?
Da du ja auf der suche nach einem GT 1/2 bist, das 3er ist quasi der Vorgänger.


----------



## at021971 (20. August 2009)

Nö danke! Ich würde auch wegen der Schrittlänge von 94 cm eines in XL benötigen. 

Du meinst aber sicher das RFC 0.3, oder? ADP hat ja mal Mitte dieses Jahrzehnts die Nomenklatur der Modelle geändert und einen Punkt zwischen der Null und der Zahl eingefügt. 
RFC 01 -> RFC 0.2 -> RFC 0.3 -> R.GT1 

Was Du anzubieten hast, ist also sozusagen das R.GT1 in grau. Grau ist aber nicht so sehr mein Fall. Das R.GT1 in schwarz zwar auch nicht wirklich, würde aber noch besser in mein Weltbild passen. Da könnte man eine Menge mit roten Anbauteilen (rote Magura Marta SL, Fulcrum Red Metal Zero....) machen.

Mein Ansatz ist jetzt eher das 2010er R.R1 FS Marathon für die schneller Runde + das 2010er R.X1 für Touren. Die Eurobike wird den Weg weisen.

Trotzdem danke!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (21. August 2009)

Ich nutze den HAC 5 von CicloSport, gab´s mal günstig im Netz und werkelt seither sehr zufriedenstellend. Die Aufzeichnung und Auswertung der Touren funktioniert einfach und je nach eingestelltem Intervall recht umfassend und genau.
In dem Teil fehlt eigentlich nur noch GPS!
Für die Aufzeichnung nutze ich derzeit eine Wintec GPS-Maus und orientieren funktioniert derzeit noch mit Kopf und Karte.
Mal schauen, wie sich die Technik da entwickelt. Noch sind mir die GPS-Geräte etwas zu klobig. Die Möglichkeiten sind jedoch genial und von daher hoffe ich auf baldige Lösungen seitens der Industrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (22. August 2009)

Hallo ihr Rotwilden,
hat nicht zufällig einer einen R.R2-FS Rahmen in Größe "M" oder "L" zu verkaufen?
Es könnte aber auch ein R.R1-FS Rahmen sein!
Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## at021971 (22. August 2009)

ich nicht selber, aber bei ebay bietet ein Händler das R.GT1 in Größe M für 1.600 EUR. Das wären immer hin 690 EUR Rabatt!

Er gibt auch an, dass andere Rotwild Rahmen und Größen auf Nachfrage geliefert werden können.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rothirsch007 (22. August 2009)

Hi hierrrrr,

habe seit gestern eins C1 2009 Modell, für Lauuu was ich finde,
mit Formular, XT.

Bin noch am einstellen und testen, war heute mal kurz im Wald, muss sagen ein heißes Gerät ist es im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Esel 

Grüße
Rothirsch


----------



## mc.namara (23. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt mal ein Polar RS800CX PTE zum Testen bestellt. Habe einen Händler, der mich das Teil mal 4 Wochen in Ruhe testen lässt....

Da ich im Herbst und Winter auch viel beim Laufen bin, wäre das Teil natürlich perfekt einsetzbar.

Das Garmin Oregon würde mir aber auch sehr zusagen, vor allem als GPS-Gerät zur Zeit sicher DIE Referenz!

Bin jetzt für zwei Wochen mit der Familie in Südtirol (Vinschgau) unterwegs und nehme mein GT1 mal mit 

Ich werde Euch hoffentlich ein paar schöne Bilder liefern können!

Achja, die gängigen Bikezeitschriften haben ja die 2010er-Bikes von Rotwild schon kurz vorgestellt. Technisch sicher seeeeehr edel (vor allem das neue R2 und das X1) und auch die neue Ausrichtung der Produktfamilien gefällt mir gut. Nur die Optik 

Das Gold  Das neue Logo  

Naja, schaun mer mal, vielleicht gewöhne ich mich auch ganz schnell dran.

Liebe Grüße, Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. August 2009)

Rothirsch007 schrieb:


> Hi hierrrrr,
> 
> habe seit gestern eins C1 2009 Modell, für Lauuu was ich finde,
> mit Formular, XT.
> ...



Hi Rothirsch,

welcome to the Gang....
Zeig mal Bilder vom Hirschen.....
Schau doch auch mal bei den C1ern vorbei
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6249560#post6249560

oder auch in der neuen Interessensgemeinschaft, da gibt es noch mehr Infos.
Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Teil


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. August 2009)

Über 100.000 Hits bei den "Rotwild Rittern" !  


Entwickelt sich ja echt prima der Thread 
Dazu noch 28 Members in der IG mit 'ner Gruppierung die echt Sinn macht.
Für die RED 'ler fehlt evtl. noch ein Topic.

Gehe nächste Woche auf alle Fälle zur Eurobike.
Bin gespannt was jetzt final präsentiert wird.
Besonders das C2 interessiert 
Kamera ist auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## kandalf (24. August 2009)

Wenn sich hier so viele Rotwild Experten tummeln würde ich gerne mal eure Erfahrung in Anspruch nehmen.

Ich fahre bisher ein Canyon RC9. (Marathon Bike, vorne und hinten 80mm Federweg). Das Ding geht gut ab und mit dem Rad selbst bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Einziger Haken noch, die sehr sportlich gestreckte Haltung. (Hatte Ende 2007 einen schweren Bandscheibenvorfall. Biken geht wieder einigermassen aber die Radpostionen mit starker Überhöhung von Sattel zum Lenker sind nicht so dolle.)

Daher denke ich über ein "bequemeres" Fully nach. Bin auch vor kurzem eine Tour durch die Eifel gefahren wo einige steile Trails mir doch die Grenzen des Marathonbikes gezeigt haben. Hatte mir den RFC 0.3 Rahmen schon mal in die Auswahl genommen. Ich denke zusätzlich zum meinem Marathonbike wäre so ein Allmountain eine gute Alternative. Wenn es richtig gut rennt könnte ich ja vielleicht sogar auf das RC9 ganz verzichten.

Ich finde leider keine richtigen Geometriedaten mehr von dem RFC 0.3 Rahmen. Ich bin 182cm gross bei eine SH von ca. 87/88cm. Würdet ihr mir da eher Grösse M oder L empfehlen? Wie sind die Unterschiede in der Grösse vom Steuerrohr?

Oder liege ich mit dem RFC 0.3 total falsch?


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2009)

kandalf schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier so viele Rotwild Experten tummeln würde ich gerne mal eure Erfahrung in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> Ich fahre bisher ein Canyon RC9. (Marathon Bike, vorne und hinten 80mm Federweg). Das Ding geht gut ab und mit dem Rad selbst bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Einziger Haken noch, die sehr sportlich gestreckte Haltung. (Hatte Ende 2007 einen schweren Bandscheibenvorfall. Biken geht wieder einigermassen aber die Radpostionen mit starker Überhöhung von Sattel zum Lenker sind nicht so dolle.)
> 
> ...


 
Der 2007er Rotwild Katalog, wo das RFC0.3 zum letzten Mal beschrieben ist, waren die Geometriedaten in einem extra Heft. Das habe ich leider nicht als Softcopy, sondern nur daheim auf Papier. Leider hat ADP auch bei den BikeManuals, die Du auf der Homepage unter Service finden kann, ab 2007 auf die Geometriedaten verzichtet.

Aber im Prinzip ist der Nachfolger des RFC0.3, das R.GT1 von 2008. Die Geometrie dürfte sich, wenn überhaupt, nur in Nuancen geändert haben. Beim Jahrgang 2009 hat man das R.GT1 schon wieder ein wenig mehr in Richtung der Race Fullies R.R2 FS/R.R1 FS getrimmt. Der Rahmen hat zudem deutlich dünnere Rohre.

Mein Freund hat ein 2008er R.GT1 in Größe L und ich habe die Sitzposition als entspannter als auf meinen Rotwild RCC09 Race Fully in Größe L wahrgenommen. Lag aber wohl auch an dem deutlich kürzeren Oberrohr. Da ich bei meiner Größe (1,91 m/ 94 cm) das R.GT1 in der Größe XL kaufen würde, sehe ich hier keinen so großen Unterscheid mehr, da hier dann das Oberrohr wieder gleich lang wäre.

Daraus ergibt sich auch eine Antwort auf Deine Frage. Willst Du aufrechter sitzen, nimmt Du den kleineren Rahmen. Mein Freund liegt bei der Größe zwischen Dir und mir und er empfindet die aufrechtere Sitzposition des L-Rahmens als sehr angenehm. Für Dich würde sich da bei Deiner Größe, durchaus auch die Größe M anbieten.

Ein Bike das deutlich mehr in Richtung Tourer geht, wäre das 2009 R.C1 FS. Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem R.C1 FS aus dem Jahr 2008, welches eher ein günstiger Ableger des Race Fullies RCC1.2 war.

Anbei Geometriedaten und Ausstattungen einiger der 2008er Rotwild Bikes.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kandalf (24. August 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der 2007er Rotwild Katalog, wo das RFC0.3 zum letzten Mal beschrieben ist, waren die Geometriedaten in einem extra Heft. Das habe ich leider nicht als Softcopy, sondern nur daheim auf Papier. Leider hat ADP auch bei den BikeManuals, die Du auf der Homepage unter Service finden kann, ab 2007 auf die Geometriedaten verzichtet.
> 
> Aber im Prinzip ist der Nachfolger des RFC0.3, das R.GT1 von 2008. Die Geometrie dürfte sich, wenn überhaupt, nur in Nuancen geändert haben. Beim Jahrgang 2009 hat man das R.GT1 schon wieder ein wenig mehr in Richtung der Race Fullies R.R2 FS/R.R1 FS getrimmt. Der Rahmen hat zudem deutlich dünnere Rohre.
> 
> ...



Danke schon mal für deine Hinweise. Ich habe heute die Geometrie der 2007'er Serie als PDF von Rotwild erhalten. Einziger erkennbarerer Unterschied ist die Länge des Oberrohrs. Die Masse vom Steuerrohr sind nicht dabei, vermutlich ist aber das Steuerrohr vom L Rahmen 1cm länger.

Die neuen R.C1 Fs haben aber fixe Federwege, das GT eine absenkbare Gabel. Ist das nicht besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (24. August 2009)

Das RFC0.3 bzw. die beiden R.GT1 Varianten sind von der Auslegung her Bikes mit 120 mm Federweg. Die Variogabel biete halt zusätliche Reserven wenn es mal grober wird. Die 100 mm Federweg braucht man nach Aussage meines Freundes nicht, da damit der Druck auf das Vorderrad schon unangenehm hoch wid. Er sagt immer, dass man dann jeden Noppen des Profils wie eine zusätzliche, kleine Steigungs wahrnimmt.

Auch wenn man das R.C1 nicht als Frameset bekommt, bieten Dir einige Händler auch individuelle Aufbauten an. Dann ist das Thema Variogabel auch möglich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2009)

Übrigens, ich würde das RFC0.3/R.GT1/R.GT2 einem 2009 R.C1 FS Comp vorziehen, weil diese eine sportlichere Auslegung haben. Bei Dir läger der Fall vielleicht genau anders herum. Wenn ich mehr Federweg möchte, wäre das R.C1 FS Cross bzw. das 2010er R.X1 das Bike der Wahl.

Ab 2010 wird es ja das R.GT1/R.GT2 nicht mehr geben. Auch soll das R.C1 FS dann eine etwas sportlichere Auslegung mit einem deutlich leichteren Rahmen bekommen. Aber wer zukünftig etwas in Richtung R.GT1/R.GT2 haben möchte, muss dann wohl zum R.R1 FS/R.R2 FS, in der Marathonversion mit 115/120 mm Federweg, greifen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kandalf (24. August 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich würde das RFC0.3/R.GT1/R.GT2 einem 2009 R.C1 FS Comp vorziehen, weil diese eine sportlichere Auslegung haben. Bei Dir läger der Fall vielleicht genau anders herum. Wenn ich mehr Federweg möchte, wäre das R.C1 FS Cross bzw. das 2010er R.X1 das Bike der Wahl.
> 
> Ab 2010 wird es ja das R.GT1/R.GT2 nicht mehr geben. Auch soll das R.C1 FS dann eine etwas sportlichere Auslegung mit einem deutlich leichteren Rahmen bekommen. Aber wer zukünftig etwas in Richtung R.GT1/R.GT2 haben möchte, muss dann wohl zum R.R1 FS/R.R2 FS, in der Marathonversion mit 115/120 mm Federweg, greifen.
> 
> ...



Hm, machts nichts einfacher 
Da ich ja schon eine Marathon Rennmaschine habe reicht mir davon eine. Daher suche ich halt eine Alternative auf der ich einfach etwas bequemer und aufrechter sitze. Federweg sollte auch auf jeden Fall so etwas um 120mm sein denn 80mm habe ich ja schon. Das Bike soll dann bei steilen kniffiligen Trailabfahrten und verblockten Teilen auch einfacher zu fahren sein als mein Marthonbike. Ich gebe dir recht, das 2009 R.C1 FS wäre sicherlich dafür auch sehr geeignet. 
Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich wenn ich was gutes gebrauchtes finde.


----------



## Clemens (24. August 2009)

kandalf schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich wenn ich was gutes gebrauchtes finde.



Könnte Dir ein 2007er RFC 0.4 Version Cross (Size M) in exellentem Zustand anbieten. Kaufdatum 2008, maximal 400km bewegt, hat allerdings 140/150mm Federweg. Fotos in meinem Album. Hat jetzt abweichend von den Pic RaceFace Kurbel, XT-Shadow Umwerfer und XTR-Shifter sowie 2.25er Nobbies.


----------



## kandalf (24. August 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Könnte Dir ein 2007er RFC 0.4 Version Cross (Size M) in exellentem Zustand anbieten. Kaufdatum 2008, maximal 400km bewegt, hat allerdings 140/150mm Federweg. Fotos in meinem Album. Hat jetzt abweichend von den Pic RaceFace Kurbel, XT-Shadow Umwerfer und XTR-Shifter sowie 2.25er Nobbies.



Ich vernute mal dass Grösse M aber wieder zu klein ist. So wie ich das sehe brauche ich L.


----------



## omega1848 (24. August 2009)

Könnte dir ein Hardtail anbieten C1 in L, Alu Silber (also nicht das Dunkelgrau). Entweder als Rahmen oder aktuell aufgebaut und noch unbenutzt mit XT, Fox Gabel, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandalf (24. August 2009)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Könnte dir ein Hardtail anbieten C1 in L, Alu Silber (also nicht das Dunkelgrau). Entweder als Rahmen oder aktuell aufgebaut und noch unbenutzt mit XT, Fox Gabel, etc.



Danke aber ich möchte auf keinen Fall ein Hardtail.
Also GT1 oder RFC 0.3 oder  R.C1 FS.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. August 2009)

schaut mal in der Interessens-Gruppe vorbei.
Es gibt neue Bilder von den 2010 er Rotwild


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2009)

schon gesehn.
Schlaumodus, die Bilder sind aus dem Eb Beilagenheftle der MB!


----------



## Fahrnix (26. August 2009)

Hi,

hab die WM Langstrecke verpasst. Hier die ersten 5 für eventuelle ander Schläfer:


World Championships Marathon 2009:
1. Roel Paulissen (BEL/Cannondale Factory Racing)
2. Alban Lakata (AUT/Ergon Topeak)
3. Christoph Sauser (SUI/Specialized Factory Racing)
4. Christoph Soukup (AUT/Merida)
5. Wolfram Kurschat (GER/Ergon Topeak)

2x Rotwild dabei. 

Es gibt auch einen Bericht in den MTB-News.

Sabine Spitz hat gewonnen .

Gruß


----------



## davodin (26. August 2009)

Hello,

I'm from Flandern and I'm looking for a ROTWILD R.C1 HT 2009.

2nd hand or testbike.

I'm 1.76m, normally build.


friendly greetings 

Davy


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. August 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab die WM Langstrecke verpasst. Hier die ersten 5 für eventuelle ander Schläfer:
> 
> ...




Wow!
Rotwild  Vize Weltmeister und Kurschat 5ter! 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## kandalf (27. August 2009)

Erst einmal möchte ich mich bei bei Euch für eure Tipps und auch für das ein oder andere Angebot bedanken. Ich war gestern bei S-Tec und habe ne Menge Räder ausprobiert.
Durch meine Bandscheibenvorfall vor 2 Jahren bin ich bei der Geometrie etwas eingeschränkt was die Bequemlichkeit betrifft. Das Rotwild ist ein tolles Rad und der Rahmen hat wirklich einfach fantastische Feinheiten aber es ist ein Ghost geworden. Darauf saß ich einfach besser uinf fühlte mich beim fahren wohler und das ist für mich im Moment das entscheidende.
Vielleicht wird es in ein paar Jahren dann ein Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. August 2009)

Sieht so aus also ob Rotwild schon die 2010 er an die Kunden ausliefert. 
Schaut mal unter Fotos und sucht nach Rotwild, da findet Ihr zB.schon ein 2010 er RED in blau von "Soados" 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449749


----------



## acid-driver (29. August 2009)

hat nicht neulich noch wer gesagt, das X1 bekommt ne andere lackierung?

die wird dann wohl erst nach der EB zu sehen sein. 

das schwarz - rot vom jetzigen C1/E1 ist meiner meinung nach schwer zu schlagen...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. August 2009)

Ich war mal so frei.
Habe der Rotwild Interessensgemeinschaft noch um 'ne R.E.D. Diskussion ergänzt.
Übrigens schon 31 Teilnehmer 
So jetzt gehts aber 'ne Runde biken. Bestes Wetter hier in Stuttgart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (30. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hat nicht neulich noch wer gesagt, das X1 bekommt ne andere lackierung?
> 
> die wird dann wohl erst nach der EB zu sehen sein.
> 
> das schwarz - rot vom jetzigen C1/E1 ist meiner meinung nach schwer zu schlagen...


 
In der Bike oder Mountain Bike stand, dass beim R.X1 Prototyp, der in Saalbach gezeigt wurde, das Oberrohr nocht nicht dem Serienstand entsprach. Der Rest dürfte schon so auch auf der Eurobike stehen.

Auch wenn es für ein Rotwild ungewöhnliche Farben enthält, sprechen mich die Fotos an. Wäre das erste Mal, dass mir ein Rotwild in schwarz gefällt. Auch wenn Gold eigendlich nicht in meinem Farbstektrum vorkommt. Aber man muß das erst mal Live sehen. Dann kann man ein definitives Urteil abgeben. Am nächsten Samstag wissen wir mehr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. August 2009)

Finde die neuen Designs auch sehr ansprechend, auch das neue Logo gefällt mir gut.
Jede Firma sollte sich beim CI immer wieder regelmässig weiterentwickeln. Ohne natürlich die Markenidentität zu verlieren.
Meiner Meinung nach gelingt das Rotwild mit der 2010 er Palette sehr gut.

Finales dann endlich auf der Eurobike. Hoffendlich sehen wir schon Bilder und Infos vor dem Sonntag 

So jetzt gehts aber wirklich raus zum Biken


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. August 2009)

NAch 3 Wochen USA endlich mal wieder radeln mit meinem Rotwild. 
30 km "Familientour" es war härrrrlisch 
Hier bei 'ner Pause irgendwo am Bärensee.....




Übrigens eignen sich stillgelegte Trimm Dich Pfade Bestens als Fahrradständer 





Im Hintergrund das Specialized unserer Kleinen. Wenn Rotwild Kinderräder hätte, dann hätte Sie auch eins


----------



## Orakel (30. August 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hat nicht neulich noch wer gesagt, das X1 bekommt ne andere lackierung?
> 
> die wird dann wohl erst nach der EB zu sehen sein.



ein anderes Design, werden wir auf der Eb sehn, und das X1 kommt dieses Jahr noch in die Shops.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. August 2009)

Transalp 2009 mit dem Rotwild R.GT2. Keine Defekte, nur einmal Bremsbeläge hinten wechseln. Nicht mal einen Platten, dank Schwalbe Doc Blue. Das perfekte Bike um die Alpen zu überqueren.

Pfitscher Joch, 2275 m:




Jaufenpass, 2100 m:




Passo di Rabbi, 2449 m:




Passo Bregn da L`Ors, 1835 m:




Lago di Garda, 70 m:


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund das Specialized unserer Kleinen. Wenn Rotwild Kinderräder hätte, dann hätte Sie auch eins



willst du mich adoptieren?


----------



## at021971 (30. August 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Transalp 2009 mit dem Rotwild R.GT2.
> Pfitscher Joch, 2275 m:....
> Passo di Rabbi, 2449 m:....
> Passo Bregn da L`Ors, 1835 m:....
> Lago di Garda, 70 m:


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten TransAlp. Ich hoffe es hat Dir, trotz all der Anstregung viel Spaß gemacht. Diesem folgen hoffentlich noch viele weitere!

Über das Pitscher Joch sind wir 2002 & 2004 auch. Jedesmal bei Regen. Ein drittes Mal war tabu. Aber ich freue mich zu sehen, dass da auch die Sonne scheinen kann. Wir haben diesmal den Weg über Geiseljoch, Tuxer Joch und Brenner Grenzkammstarße gewählt, um nach Sterzing zu kommen.

Die beiden anderen Pässe haben wir uns im Juli auch gegönnt. Wir sind dann aber noch zwischen Passo Bregn de L'Ors und Gardasee über den Bocca dell Ussol und den Tremalzo gefahren. Anstatt über den Jaufenpass zu fahren haben wir das Penserjoch und das Missensteinerjoch genommen, um nach Meran zu kommen.

Und, nächstes Jahr wieder? ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (30. August 2009)

Ja, nächstes Jahr gehts wieder drüber. Bin jetzt mit dem Virus infiziert. 

Wir hatten durchweg die ganze Woche gutes Wetter. Die Regenklammotten waren völlig überflüssig.


----------



## hhninja81 (30. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> NAch 3 Wochen USA endlich mal wieder radeln mit meinem Rotwild.
> 30 km "Familientour" es war härrrrlisch
> Hier bei 'ner Pause irgendwo am Bärensee.....
> 
> ...



Für mich seit ihr die Rotwilder des Jahres!!!! Was für ein Fuhrpark, da kommt doch jeder Mann gerne nach hause......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. August 2009)

Das mit dem Fuhrpark hat sich so ergeben. Rotwild macht einfach Freude und eine glückliche Family geht halt über alles 
Sportlich gesehen stimme ich allerdings für JMR und alle andern Trans AlpXer


----------



## hhninja81 (30. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fuhrpark hat sich so ergeben. Rotwild macht einfach Freude und eine glückliche Family geht halt über alles
> Sportlich gesehen stimme ich allerdings für JMR und alle andern Trans AlpXer



Habe meiner besseren Hälfte auch mein altes Rotwild aufgebaut (ihr Bambi), hat zwar ´ne Beule aber sie ist sooooo happy uns stolz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
Vor der Leistung von jmr ziehe ich natürlich auch den Hut, nächstes Jahr bin ich auch dran. Ich habe mir geschworen bis 40 über die Alpen zu fahren, also muß ich nächstes Jahr ran..... Respekt JMR, tolle Leistung!!!!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. August 2009)

@ hhninja81
Clever gemacht. Sags schon seit langem, wenn die Regierung auch Rotwild fährt, läufts einfach besser 
hhninja81 durfte sogar sein Bike mit Rotwild Tapete in die Küche hängen, das schlägt natürlich alles 
Endlich mal wieder ein paar nette Fotos. 

Kompliment and JMR für die bestandene Transalp und die Foto "Safari"


----------



## hhninja81 (30. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ hhninja81
> Clever gemacht. Sags schon seit langem, wenn die Regierung auch Rotwild fährt, läufts einfach besser
> hhninja81 durfte sogar sein Bike mit Rotwild Tapete in die Küche hängen, das schlägt natürlich alles
> Endlich mal wieder ein paar nette Fotos.
> ...


Getrennte Wohnungen........ meine Küche


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. August 2009)

KAnn ja noch werden, nur ob dann das Rad hängen bleibt


----------



## jmr-biking (31. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für dir Glückwünsche! Es war das bisher beste Bike-Erlebnis für mich. Ich bin erst 37 Jahre alt, da werden noch einige Alpenüberquerungen folgen. 
Die Fotos hier waren nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen dran setzen und einen Tourbericht mit Fotoalben auf meiner Homepage veröffentlichen. 

Bis dahin noch ein paar Anregungen oder Traumfotos für einen guten Start in die Woche:

Panorama am Schlegeisspeicher:




Megatrail vom Passo di Rabbi runter:



(Das war der absolute Wahnsinn , Hab jetzt noch das Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn ich mir die Bilder davon anschaue)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (31. August 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> .......Bis dahin noch ein paar Anregungen oder Traumfotos für einen guten Start in die Woche:....
> 
> Megatrail vom Passo di Rabbi runter:
> 
> ...


 
Und bist Du auch das Stück nach diesem Gefahren? Da wo es dann deutlich steiler, über eine ziemlich ausgewaschen und huckeligen Trial ins Tal ging?

Der auf den Trail im Bild folgende Streckenteil, war uns dann doch zu risikoreich. Mit all dem Gepäck ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß, dass man da eine Abgang macht. Und man will ja nicht schon am Rabbijoch den TransAlp beenden. So haben wir den dann doch lieber geschoben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (31. August 2009)

Bin den Trail komplett bis zum Forstweg gefahren. Natürlich mußte ich zwischendurch auch mal absetzen und das Bike über ein paar Stellen drüber heben, aber dadurch dass es trocken war gings sehr gut. Das Steinfeld am Ende des Trails beim Forstweg war nochmal heftig, aber durchaus fahrbar. 
Wie gesagt, Bilder folgen auf meiner Homepage. Dauert aber noch etwas bzw. wird erweitert, sobald ich die DVD von Ulpbike habe und von den anderen Teilnehmern. An dieser Stelle habe ich mich aufs fahren konzentriert, deshalb habe ich keine Fotos auf meiner Kamera. Aber andere haben mich dabei fotografiert.

Du meinst diesen Teil hier nach der Spitzkehre nach links:



Komplett gefahren, trotz Stufen und ausgewaschenen Stellen.

Hier am Ende des Trails beim Forstweg am Hinweisschild zum Refugio:




Blick von unten am Steinfeld auf den Trail. Komplett fahrbar:




Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2009)

Ja, genau. Alle Achtung dass Du das mit dem ganzen Gepäck auf dem Rücken gefahren bis.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (31. August 2009)

Es war eine geführte Tour mit Gepäcktransport von Ulpbike. So hatten wir nur einen Rucksack mit den Sachen für den Tag drin. Aber mein Vaude Bike Alpin Air 25+5 war trotzdem gut gefüllt. Muß ja doch alles dabei haben für den Fall der Fälle. 
Aber ich habe das bei meiner Vorbereitung geübt. Bin fast ausschließlich meine Trainingstouren mit Rucksack gefahren.


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2009)

wir hatten den AlpX wie schon in den Jahren zuvor, selber geplant und durchgeführt. Damit mußten wir uns auch selbst um die je 11 kg Gepäck kümmern. Die 11 kg ergaben sich aus den Erfahrungen der beiden September Alpx. Somit hatten wir viel dabei, was vollkommen überflüssig war. Der nächste AlpX wird definitiv auch im Juli stattfinden. Und dann sind 6 kg das Ziel.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (31. August 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es war eine geführte Tour mit Gepäcktransport von Ulpbike. So hatten wir nur einen Rucksack mit den Sachen für den Tag drin. Aber mein Vaude Bike Alpin Air 25+5 war trotzdem gut gefüllt. Muß ja doch alles dabei haben für den Fall der Fälle.
> Aber ich habe das bei meiner Vorbereitung geübt. Bin fast ausschließlich meine Trainingstouren mit Rucksack gefahren.



Beneide Dich für die schöne Erfahrung!

Ich glaub wenn man mit Dir fährt ist man immer gut vorbereitet .

Trau mich gar nicht zu fragen was Du mitgenommen hast - ist ja jedesmal nur ne Tagestour. 

Hab ja selbst noch keine direkte AlpX Erfahrung. 

Aber früher passte für z.B. 14 Tage Dortmund - Furkapass - Jura und zurück, alles in den guten alten Deuter BigBike Rucksack - incl. Jugendherbergsschlafsack.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. August 2009)

Hier mal meine Packliste für den Rucksack beim AlpX:
- Regenjacke
- kurze Regenhose
- Windweste
- Armlinge/Beinlinge
- Bufftuch
- Ersatzrikot, Ersatzbibshort, Ersatzsocken
- lange Handschuhe
- Müsliriegel/Gel für den Tagesbedarf
- Mineraltabeletten für die Wasserflaschen
- Schaltauge/Kettennieten/Kettenschlösser
- Kabelbinder
- kleines Deuter Erste Hilfe Set
- Handy/Geldbörse
- Kugelschreiber/Tempos
- Ersatzbatterien für Fotoapparat in Navi

Fotoapparat hatte ich in der Trikotasche, damit man auch mal schnell beim Fahren ein Foto machen kann. Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber und Multitool in der Satteltasche, Luftpumpe am Rahmen. 

Mehr braucht der Mensch nicht auf Tour. 
Gepäck wurde ja separat transportiert.


----------



## Fahrnix (31. August 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Packliste für den Rucksack beim AlpX:
> - Regenjacke
> - kurze Regenhose
> - Windweste
> ...



Du Bist einfach ein Perfektionist 

Erwarte bloß nicht, dass alle so sind


----------



## jmr-biking (31. August 2009)

Ich erwarte eigentlich nichts und mit Perfektionismus hat das auch nichts zu tun. Eigentlich waren alle der Gruppe so vorbereitet. Eher normal. Solche Packlisten gibt es zu Hauf im Internet. Und jeder hat sich auch nach oder vor der Etappe um sein Bike gekümmert. 
Über die Hälfte von dem Zeug habe ich gar nicht gebraucht. Aber man weiß ja nie. 
In manchen Dingen bin ich eher ein Chaot.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. September 2009)

Bin ja mal voll begeistert von Deiner Tour.
Freue mich schon auf die Beschreibung auf Deiner Home Page.
Da würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch mal reizen.
Wie lange hast Du gebraucht und wieviele Leute waren es insgesamt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (1. September 2009)

Bin jetzt doch morgen mal auf der Eurobike.
Hoffe, dass ich diesmal ein paar Bilder machen kann.


----------



## Fahrnix (1. September 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Bin jetzt doch morgen mal auf der Eurobike.
> Hoffe, dass ich diesmal ein paar Bilder machen kann.



An alle die auf die Eurobike gehen:

Fotos sind ja obligatorisch.

Zusätzlich nach Rahmengewicht zur Rahmengröße fragen. Meine wäre im übrigen "L".

Natürlich betrifft das eher die Race Modelle, aber auch die Tourer.

Danke im Voraus und viel Spaß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. September 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Bin jetzt doch morgen mal auf der Eurobike.
> Hoffe, dass ich diesmal ein paar Bilder machen kann.



Juhu, morgen gibts die ersten Bilder 

Lasst mit bloss ein paar Einstellungen übrig.
Bitte auch nach Preisen fragen, besonders C2


----------



## ullertom (1. September 2009)

So Leute - mein Bike steht jetzt zum Verkauf!!! 
Falls Interesse oder wenn ihr jemanden wisst, der ein gepflegtes Rotwild sucht - gerne zu mir!!!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/207446/cat/49


----------



## hhninja81 (1. September 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> So Leute - mein Bike steht jetzt zum Verkauf!!!
> Falls Interesse oder wenn ihr jemanden wisst, der ein gepflegtes Rotwild sucht - gerne zu mir!!!
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/207446/cat/49



Ich nehme die Wandhalterung....... Ist doch eine, oder?


----------



## acid-driver (2. September 2009)

die kann echt was 

was gibts denn für ein fully?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. September 2009)

An Alle die es noch nicht gemerkt haben, in der Rotwild Interessensgemeinschaft (übeles Wort) gibts die ersten Rotwild Bilder von der 2009 er Eurobike.....


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. September 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Eurobike

Muss mal schauen, wie ich die Bilder wieder direkt hier rein bekomme.
Mehr Bilder von der Eurobike sind in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## Deichfräse (3. September 2009)

Einfach nur schön die Bikes!!!
...und das allerbeste - sie funktionieren genauso gut, wie sie aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. September 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder

































URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/456448]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

Das gespräch mit den Jungs von Rotwild war jedenfalls wieder sehr nett und informativ.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. September 2009)

Danke für den Service, super Bilder!!! Gibt es eigentlich im nächsten Jahr auch ein neues RR2HT Ergon? Und falls ja, hast du davon auch ein Bild auf deiner Kamera? Ist das ein matter Klarlack am R2? Fragen, Fragen, Fragen........


----------



## at021971 (3. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Danke für den Service, super Bilder!!! Gibt es eigentlich im nächsten Jahr auch ein neues RR2HT Ergon? Und falls ja, hast du davon auch ein Bild auf deiner Kamera? Ist das ein matter Klarlack am R2? Fragen, Fragen, Fragen........


 
Die Photos des R.R2 vom Rotwild Stand auf der Eurobike zeigen doch, wenn man genau hinschaut, dass die Rahmen mit Klarlack überzogen sind. Sie glänzen einfach zu stark im Vergleich mit dem nackten R.C2 Rahmen Prototyp, der auch auf der Eurobike geziegt wird.

Das in Saalbach gezeigte R.R2 ist wohl dasselbe wie auf dem Eurobike Demoday. Und das war wohl noch ohne Lack.

Nacktes Carbon wäre auch nicht überlebensfähig. Da würde mit der Zeit Wasser eindringen und das Laminat zerstören. Man soll Macken ja auch entsprechend versorgen. Irgendein Lack muß da schon drüber. Er hätte auch matt sein können. Die glänzenden R.R2 Rahmen schließen diese Variante aber wohl aus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. September 2009)

Ja es gibt im nÃ¤chsten Jahr auch ein neues R.RC HT Ergon. 
Kostet aber dann als Worldcup-Edition geschmeidige 6899â¬. FÃ¼r das Hardtail versteht sich.
Von den Hardtails und den R.E.D. hab ich keine Fotos gemacht. 
Ist leider kein matter Klarlack. KÃ¶nnte aber ein Seidenmatt-Lack sein. Denn so richtig glÃ¤nzen tut er nicht.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. September 2009)

Wie ich gerade im 2010er Katalog sehe, gibt es das C2 in 2 Farbvarianten.
Einmal wie auf dem Bild weiß/grau und dann noch silber/schwarz


----------



## hhninja81 (3. September 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Ja es gibt im nächsten Jahr auch ein neues R.RC HT Ergon.
> Kostet aber dann als Worldcup-Edition geschmeidige 6899. Für das Hardtail versteht sich.
> Von den Hardtails und den R.E.D. hab ich keine Fotos gemacht.
> Ist leider kein matter Klarlack. Könnte aber ein Seidenmatt-Lack sein. Denn so richtig glänzen tut er nicht.



Danke für die Info. Ich habe das mit dem matten Klarlack bei Cannondale gesehen und fand das richtig cool. Wird wohl ein neuer Trend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (3. September 2009)

morgen ist es soweit, jetzt ist die freude noch grösser, das X1 steht aber mal ganz, ganz, ganz weit oben auf der Liste, dazu kommst noch dieses Jahr in die Shops.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. September 2009)

Hier mal die 2010er Preisliste


----------



## wildtor (3. September 2009)

kann mich dem orakel nur anschließen....


das x1 ist einfach bombe!
und steht bisher auf meinem wunschzettel seeeehr weit oben

@ sämtliche knipser vielen dank für die geilen schnappschüsse und das prompte hochladen der bilder...


----------



## Andreas_33 (3. September 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/7/9/5/_/large/IMG_0095.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/7/9/5/_/large/IMG_0093.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/7/9/5/_/large/IMG_0094.JPG

hier die Bilder zum HT WorldCup


----------



## hhninja81 (3. September 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/7/9/5/_/large/IMG_0095.JPG
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/7/9/5/_/large/IMG_0093.JPG
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/7/9/5/_/large/IMG_0094.JPG
> 
> hier die Bilder zum HT WorldCup



Wie cool ist der denn bitte Danke für die schnellen Bilder


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. September 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Wie ich gerade im 2010er Katalog sehe, gibt es das C2 in 2 Farbvarianten.
> Einmal wie auf dem Bild weiß/grau und dann noch silber/schwarz



2010er Katalog 

Wo, wie, was,!!!

Her damit, wo gibt es den??


----------



## Andreas_33 (3. September 2009)

auf der Eurobike @alex_RCC03


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. September 2009)

wildtor schrieb:


> kann mich dem orakel nur anschließen....
> 
> 
> @ sämtliche knipser vielen dank für die geilen schnappschüsse und das prompte hochladen der bilder...



Super Service, Klasse gemacht.
Danke an die Gemeinde

Was für Bilder mache ich nur noch am Samstag? 
Nix mehr übrig


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. September 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> auf der Eurobike @alex_RCC03


Jede Menge NEuigkeiten, wahnsinn............
Gibt es eigendlich das E1 noch?
HAbe bisher gar keine Bilder gesehen.
Könntest Du bitte mal im Katalog schauen.

Thanx


----------



## Orakel (3. September 2009)

Täschle ist gepackt, Digicäm drine, Lageplan, ich werde euch auch mit Bilder von den Roten "Quälen"
Um sechse gehts los morgenfrüh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. September 2009)

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann aber auch noch den Tourbericht zum meinem Alpencross von letzter Woche lesen. 2 Fotoalben fehlen zwar noch, aber die sind dann morgen auch noch online.
Den Tourbericht findet ihr auf meiner Homepage unter der Rubrik "Out of Eifel".
Viel Spaß bei Lesen.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## at021971 (4. September 2009)

@Jürgen: 
Schöner TransAlp Bericht! Die beschriebenen Ort, Pässe und die Bilder dazu, lassen ein wenig die Erinnerungen an zwei unserer AlpX aufkommen. Eure Route ist in Teilbereichen irgendwie ein Sammelsurium dessen, was wir 2002 und 2009 gefahren sind.

Sehr gut kann ich mich an den sch.... Anstieg bei Aschau erinnert. Den haben 2002 auch nicht wirklich mehr gebraucht.

Wie schon gesagt, Pitscher Joch zweimal im Regen...das reicht für ein ganzes Leben.

Von Sterzing bis ins Ultental an einem Tag...alle Achtung. Wenn Du da noch mal durch kommst, dann plane den Aufenthalt diesmal in Sankt Nikolaus im www.waltershof.it ein. Ein außergewöhnliches Hotel, dessen Leitung, Einrichtung und Design nur so vor Fantasie sprüht. Wir waren hin und weg und hätten den Aufstieg zum Rabbijoch gerne ein wenig vertagt.

Das Rabbi Joch ganz zu fahren, den, der das schafft, würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen! Ein Versuch ist aber schon aller Ehren wert....aber zum Scheitern verurteilt. Die díesbezögliche Wette Eures Guides, war somit vollkommen risikolos. 

Die Cascate di Mezzo (Bilder folgen hoffentlich noch) war es Wert, dass wir den Passo Bregn de l'Ors nun schon zweimal hochgeschoben haben. Man glaubt gar nicht wo und wie man mit dem Rad überall hoch und drüber kommt.

Dann noch Lemaso, Tenno....viele Bilder die unseren sehr ähneln.

Und wie sieht es aus, machst Du es das nächste Mal ohne Guide oder doch wieder lieber als geführte Tour? Das Gruppenerlebnis spricht auf jeden Fall für eine guided Tour.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas_33 (4. September 2009)

@alex_rcc03, ja das E1 gibt es noch genau gesagt R.E1 FS jetzt in rot zu erhalten...

grüße Andreas


----------



## jmr-biking (4. September 2009)

@ Thomas
Freut mich, dass dir mein Bericht gefallen hat. Es ist aber noch nicht die finale Version. Arbeite noch dran. Rechtschreibefehler, Formulierungen usw.. Ich glaube die Routen ähneln sich auch sehr. Uns sind viele einzelne Mountainbiker begegnet und auch Gruppen anderer Veranstalter. 

Cascate di Mezzo kommt heute. Ein schönes Plätzchen. Hat mir gut dort gefallen. 
Mein persönliches Highlight war die Rabbijoch-Etappe. Die würde ich jederzeit wieder fahren. Was die Wette von unserem Guide betrifft, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Ich habe etwas Respekt vor ihm. Er ist Dinge gefahren bei denen ich schon Probleme mit schieben hatte. Deshalb traue ich ihm durchaus zu das komlpett zu fahren, was er auch eindrucksvoll zeigte. Er mußte aber Fotostopps zwischendurch machen. Wir bekommen ja noch eine DVD von Ulp. Er kennt auch jeden Stein dort, schließlich fährt er die Route mehrmals im Jahr. 2 AlpX ist er schon vor uns im Ausgust gefahren und einen Tag später als wir fertig waren ist er schon wieder mit ner neuen Gruppe los. Macht also 4 AlpX in einem Monat. Im Juli war das nicht viel anders bei ihm. 

Wie ich das nächste Mal über die Alpen fahren weiß ich noch nicht. Die Guide-Version mit Gruppe hat schon sehr viele Vorteile. Eine selbstgeplante Tour hat aber mehr Abenteuercharakter. Werde da noch viel drüber nachdenken.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. September 2009)

@jmr

Super Reisebericht, Kompliment 
Kann jedem empfehlen auf JMR's Home Page ein wenig zu stöbern. Klasse Seite, tolle Berichte 

So jetzt geht's aber ab zur Eurobike. 
Hoffe es ist nicht so voll und ich finde ein paar Eistellungen für Fotos die Ihr noch nicht gemacht habt 
Wenn jemand noch was spezielles von Rotwild wissen will, schnell bei mir melden.
Werde das schon auf dem Rotwild Stand versuchen zu klären.


----------



## at021971 (6. September 2009)

Nach einem Erkenntnis reichen Tag auf der Eurobike, anbei ein Link zu meinen dort am Rotwild Stand gemachten Bilder (~ 270 MB). http://rapidshare.de/files/48286593/EuroBike_2009.rar.html In kleinerem Format auch in meinem hiesigen Fotobalbum.

Fazit: 
ADP hat die komplette Modellpalette überarbeitet. Das gilt zumindest für alle nicht R.E.D. Bikes (da kenne ich mich nicht so aus) Es ist kaum etwas vom vorherigen Jahr übernommen worden. Selbst das Channel Tube Design wurde überarbeitet und mit Hydoforming Elementen ergänzt. Die Carbonrahmen sind jetzt nicht mehr ausschließlich im Tube-to-Tube Verfahren verarbeitet, sondern kombinieren dieses mit der Monocoque-Bauweise (Lenkkopf, Tretlager und Sitz- und Kettenstrebe) 

Magura, DT-Swiss und Formula Komponenten wurden von deren Herstellern mit speziellen Versionen an das Rotwild Design angpasst. ADP ist aber stolz und zufrieden, das es ihnen, bei ihren doch recht geringen Stückzahlen, gelungen ist diese zu erreichen. Fox hat da schienbar nicht mitgespielt.

Wie schon zuvor geschrieben wurden, kommen die Räder im Oktober bzw. November (R.C2) in den Handel.

Das R.E1 und das R.E.D. TR haben noch einen Carbon Hinterbau. Beim R.E.D. FR und DH verwendet ADP hingegen Alu.

Das R.R2 und das R.S2 sind entgegen einiger geäußerter Vermutungen, wie bisher, mit glänzendem Klarlack überzogen. Beim Carbon aller Räder verwendet ADP kein Sichtcarbon mehr. 

Entgegen der in Saalbach fotografierten 115 mm Federwegsangabe am ALS II des R.R1 FS/GT bzw. R.R2 FS/GT, haben alle Serienräder (auch die GTs) 110 mm Federweg hinten. Vorne bieten R.R1 FS & R.R2 FS auch 100 mm (Magura). Die GT-Versionen des R.R1 & R.R2 bietet hingegen vorne 120 mm (Fox) Federweg.

Alle Rahmen (außer R.E.D.) sind 2010 an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs mit einer Schutzfolie mit großem Rotwild Schriftzug versehen. Aber leider gibt es weiterhin nur beim R.R2 HT eine Chainsuckschutz für die Kettenstrebe. Die FS/GT Versionen gehe hier leer aus.

Am wenigsten gelungen finde ich das R.C1 in silber/schwarz, was aber laut ADP die meisten Vorbestellungen hat.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Rotwild durch Irena Kalentieva wieder XC Weltmeister !!!!!!! 

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...ntieva-holt-den-titel-vor-byberg-spitz-4.html

Glückwunsch auch an das Team in Dietzenbach 

Wahnsinn, was die Rotwild Fahrer-innen in 2009 schon für Titel eingefahren haben.

- Deutscher XC Meister,
- MArathon Meister in England und Österreich
- MArathon Vize Weltmeister

Und beim XC Weltcup ist bei den Damen und Herren noch der 2. Platz drin 
HAmmer 

Was vergessen ??


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Hier meine Erkenntnisse von der Eurobike.
Werde mal versuchen das zu berichten, was noch nicht gezeigt/geschrieben wurde.
Gar nicht so einfach, da die Gemeinde ja schon super fleissig war und ordendlich was zusammengebracht hat 
Erste Erkenntnis:
Samstags war die Hölle los, von Krise keine Spur, jede Menge Leute. Auch bei Rotwild war es fast schon zu voll. Nächstes Mal brauche ich unbedingt Fachbesucher Karten 

Trotzdem super nettes Rotwild Team. 
Letzter Messetag, Wahnsinns Andrang, noch mitten in der WM Feier und da nehmen die sich richtig Zeit für mich, um  meine Fragen zu beantworten. ( Habe nebenbei erwähnt, dass wir 3 Rotwild haben  )

Habe mich im wesentlichen mit Peter Böhm (Chef Entwickler) und Jörg Schmidt (Vetrieb/Marketing Chef) unterhalten.
Kundenbetreuung Top, Super freundlich,  Null Arroganz. Echt Klasse 
Da können andere Unternehmen noch jede Menge lernen .......

Zu den Bikes:
In den 4 Kategorien:
- Race
- Cross Country
- All Mountain
- Extreme
wurden alle Modelle im Detail weiter optimiert und die bestehenden Konzepte und Technologien konsequent weiter entwickelt. Das zeigt sich nicht nur in der neuen Optik und den neuen Komponenten.
Um's einfacher zu machen mache ich mal 3 Teile (Race, Cross Country und All Mountain) daraus. R.E.D. muss ein Anderer ran, da kenne ich mich auch zu wenig aus....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Race:
Es gibt weiterhin die Aufteilung in R1 (Alu) und R2 (Carbon) jeweils als HT und FS.
Das R2 gibt es auch als "World Cup" Version mit FS (Kurschat Bike) und HT (Kalentieva Bike)
Die FS Versionen von R1 und R2 kommen auch mit einer Marathon Spec.  (R.2 GT und R.1 GT) Das Modell GT entfällt somit wie bereits vermutet ab 2010.
Die Räder wurden ja schon ausreichend gezeigt. 
Hier ein paar Detail Aufnahmen mit ein paar Zusatzinfos vom Rotwild Team:
Das ziemlich exclusive R.2 "Worldcup" als Fully. 
Neuer Rahmen, Neue Geometrie, neues ALS System, Edelste Komponenten...




Erfolgreiche Partnerschaft: Topeak und Rotwild




Magura Durin, exklusives Rotwild Design, spezielles R1, R2 Setup
Auch die Formula Bremse im Rotwild Design!




R2 Hinterbau. Wahnsinns Technik und Verarbeitung.
Tolle Details, auch hier
Formula Bremsen im Rotwild Design.




Neues ALS Federungssystem. Neue Lager, Gelenkpunkte..... 
Spezieller DT Rotwild Dämpfer für die höheren Drücke und jetzt 110mm Federweg.





Komplett neuer Rahmen. Steifer, leichter, neue Geometrie für noch mehr Vortrieb. Kein Sicht Carbon. Somit leichter und sieht besser aus (finde ich)




Das R2 in der Marathon Spec.. 
Low Riser Lenker, Griffe und Vorbau speziel für den Marathon Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Das Rotwild Cross Country Segment.
Absolutes Highlight (und mein neues Lieblings Bike) das neue C2 Carbon Fully.

Komplett neuer Rahmen in Monocoque Bauweise.




Integrierte Dämpfer Aufnahme in den Carbon Rahmen. Einfach klasse gemacht. Tolles Engineering 




Auch hier kein Sicht Carbon. Klasse Optik. 
(kommt  bei meinen Fotokünsten leider nicht so rüber )




Exclusiver Fox Dämpfer für alle Rotwild C1 und C2 Fullies.
Kürzer und leichter bei gleichem Federweg!




Das C1 mit neuen Rahmen, Geometrien und XMS Federungsstystemen.
Das C1 kommt als Fully und Hardtail in 2 neuen Farbvarianten. Hard Tail Basis Preis schon 1.899 Euro!! 
Hier die "Classic" Optic:


 

Und die andere Farbkombi.




Klasse Idee, der Unterrohr Steilschlag Schutz. 
Dicke Folie im Rotwild Design.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Sonderteil, Cross Country für Frauen.

Erstmals ein Bike für die Mädels. 
Laut Rotwild kommen Frauen zwar grundsätzlich mit einem "klassischem" Rahmen zurecht (siehe Kalentieva mit Ihrem 2tem WM Titel auf dem R.2 ),
mit einer speziellen Spec. soll aber trotzdem die weibliche Ergonomie besser berücksichtigt werden.
Was ich ja gar nicht verstehe, ist mit andere Hersteller die Rahmen wie Bananen derart verbiegen, dass es fast schon peinlich ist.

Hier die Rotwild Lösung auf Basis C1 als Fully mit 120mm und Hardtail.
Das Ergo Kit besteht aus: Speziellem Vorbau, Lenker, Griffen, exclusivem Sattel und einer längeren Übersetzung.
Glaube das wäre noch was für meine Mädels.......




Schickes Rad, finde ich, mit "Women Series" Decals.




Fescher, exclusiver Sattel. Einstellbar, durch aufblasbare Luftpolster.




Auch die passenden Klammotten (Rotcouture) gibt es dazu.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Die 2 Modelle die Rotwild in dem Segment anbietet sind das neue X1 mit 150 mm vorne (absenkbare Fox Tallas, mit Lockout) und 145 mm hinten mit Viergelenker XMS Federungs Sytem, wie beim C1 und C2. 
Sowie das bekannte und  bewährte E1 mit 150mm vorne und 175 mm hinten mit XLS Federung.
Das X1 sieht schon Klasse aus. 

Das X1 wurde ja schon oft gezeigt, Bilder daher nur vom E1, jetzt in Rot.
Die Schwinge ist immer noch aus Carbon, wurder der Optik wegen aber überlackiert.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Was ich auch noch erwähnenswert finde, sind die neuen Klamotten in der 2010er Rotwild Kollektion.
Auch hier jede Menge Neues mit vielen coolen Teilen für jeden Einsatzbereich und auch für die Freizeit 

Witzig/Sympatisch finde ich, dass Rotwild keine Modells für die Shootings genommen hat, sondern deren Mitarbeiter 
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
R.E.D. Klamotten für Richie Schley Möchtegerns....




Für Freizeit und entspanntes Cruisen denke ich mal.




Race und die Mädels Kollektion "Rotcouture".




Hier noch mal Rotcouture vor dem neuen C1 aus der Woman Series.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

So, das war's. Geh jetzt Radeln.
Hoffe die Info war hilfreich......


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Halt, Rennräder für die Strasse gibt es ja auch noch.
Hier das neue S2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder und tolle Infos! Dank Dir dafür.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2009)

Klasse alex!!!

Super Betrag. Alles Wichtige dabei. Mein Favorit: das klassische C1 HT. Das wäre noch was für mich. Ein Rotwild HT hab ich noch nicht. 
Ich glaube, mein Centurion muß weg. 
Dein Bilderpaket hab ich mir auch runter geladen. Auch schöne Fotos dabei!!

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Forcierer. (6. September 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Freut mich, dass ich gleich einen Rotwild-Thread hier gefunden hab! Fahre ein E1, Bilder stell ich auch mal rein.
Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2009)

Willkommen bei den Rotwild-Rittern!

Schau auch mal hier rein, die Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278


----------



## hhninja81 (6. September 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Freut mich, dass ich gleich einen Rotwild-Thread hier gefunden hab! Fahre ein E1, Bilder stell ich auch mal rein.
> Gruß


Herzlich Willkommen in der Gemeinde und viel Spass beim stöbern und biken.
Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2009)

Die Sonne kommt raus. Bin jetzt weg zum biken.


----------



## Forcierer. (6. September 2009)

Danke für die Infos! Morgen kommen dann mal Bilder


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Hab die Eurobike Infos auch noch mal in das 2010er Archiv unserer Fan Gemeinde (Interessensgemeinschaft) gepostet. 
Der guten Ordnung halber........

@Forcierer
Welcome to the Gemeinde


----------



## Orakel (6. September 2009)

was noch erwähnenswert wäre ist, die Maguragabeln haben für die Rotwildbikes eine grössere Gabelkrone dadurch wird die Gabel steifer, das Inneleben ist auf die ALS Kinematik abgestimmt.
Beim X1 sind die Rahmengrössen um ca. 10mm gewachsen, wobei ich nimmer sorecht weiss obdas für alle Rotwildbikes gültigkeit hat, irgendwann ist man/frau nimmer aufnahme fähig.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

OHA!

Orakel hat sein Profilbild schon auf die neue CI umgestellt.

Vorbildlich 

Ich kann auch nicht mehr. Zuviel Neues für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (7. September 2009)

Hola,

bin zurück aus Südtirol, konnte aber leider nur wenig Radeln, unserer kleinen Mädels waren doch recht Zeitintensiv und haben es natürlich ausgenutzt, dass der Papa mal Zeit hat 

Habe aber das GT1 ein paar mal in der Gegend Algund, Naturns und Schnalstal durch die Prärie gejagt. Hammerteil. 
Das Rad klettert absolut easy die Berge rauf. Whow! 
Ich muss jetzt wohl Ende September nochmal für ein verlängertes Wochenende runter in den Vinschgau und eine kleine Tour machen. 

Achja, die Berichte und Bilder von der Eurobike sind ja genial. Da habt Ihr Euch aber mächtig ins Zeug gelegt.

Ich beneide Euch natürlich doch ein wenig, dass Ihr die Bikes schon begutachten konntet  Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!

Das X1 scheint ja tatsächlich ein tolles Bike zu werden. 

So, muss jetzt ins Bett, morgen geht wieder der übliche Stress los!

Viele Grüße


----------



## prodigy (8. September 2009)

mal ne Frage in die Runde,
ich wollte mir mal eine Rotwild Trikot gönnen (im Rotwild Shop sind einige reduziert ), welche Größe müsste ich dann da bestellen, bzw. wie fallen die aus?

Ich bin 176cm groß, ca. 75-77kg. Habe bei Maloja Trikots L, da die eher klein ausfallen, wie schauts bei den Rotwild Trikots aus?

Danke & Gruß, Uli


----------



## Andreas_33 (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

würde das Trikot is L nehmen, zumindest habe ich meine immer in L bestellt umd passen gut.. 

Größe und Gewicht passt in etwa überein...

Grüße


----------



## Andreas_33 (9. September 2009)

kennt Ihr diese Seite? 

http://service.rotwild.de/


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2009)

Danke nein! Kannte ich bisher nicht. Und was mir am interessantesten erscheint, ist:

*Upgrade für treue ROTWILD Kunden*
Als Zeichen unserer Wertschätzung für unsere treuen Kunden bieten wir Upgrade-Angebote für alle Rahmen an, die ab Kaufdatum älter sind als drei Jahre. Sie können also Ihren gebrauchten ROTWILD Rahmen bei Zuzahlung gegen einen neuen Rahmen austauschen. Zu Details und Preisen wenden Sie Sich bitte an Ihren ROTWILD Fachhändler.

Da muß man mal schauen, was drin ist, wenn an seinen alten Rahmen gegen einen neuen eintauscht. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2009)

wow, also wenn das einer machen will sagt der mal bitte bescheid, was draus geworden ist.

dann besorg ich mir einen alten rcc01 rahmen und tausche den gegen einen x1 rahmen


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2009)

Vergesse nicht, dass das einer Zuzahlung bedarf. Deshalb muß man erst einmal sehen, was da an Zuzahlung verlangt wird und ob man letztendlich nicht am freien Markt günstiger an einen Rahmen kommt.

Aber interessant ist das Thema schon mal. Ich wollte meinen alten Rahmen im Herbst bei ADP neu lackieren lassen. Kostet so um die 300 EUR. Da wäre das doch evtl. eine interessante Alternative.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (9. September 2009)

deswegen ja auch mein wunsch nach einem, der das mal testet


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2009)

Ich habe mit meinem Händler auf der Eurobike, er hat da am ADP-Stand präsentiert und beraten, für Oktober/November (R.R2 GT und R.C2 FS) Testfahrten vereinbart. Da werde ich das Thema mal ansprechen. Spätestens dann wissen wir mehr. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (9. September 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> kennt Ihr diese Seite?
> 
> http://service.rotwild.de/



Megacool

Wie oft wurde schon nach dem 2006-Katalog gefragt. Jetzt is er da .


Eurobike: Hat mal einer nach Gewichten von den Race-Modellen gefragt? 

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ...Eurobike: Hat mal einer nach Gewichten von den Race-Modellen gefragt? ...


 
Die Bikegewichte stehen im Katalog. Bei den Rahmen weiß ich es hingegen nicht:
8,5 kg - R.R2 HT World Cup
8,7 kg - R.R2 HT Team
9,7 kg - R.R2 HT Race
10,2 kg - R.R2 HT Comp

10,0 kg - R.R1 HT Race
10,5 kg - R.R1 HT Comp

9,5 kg - R.R2 FS World Cup 
9,9 kg - R.R2 FS Team
10,7 kg - R.R2 FS Race
10,9 kg - R.R2 GT

11,0 kg - R.R1 FS Race
11,5 kg - R.R1 FS Comp
11,2 kg - R.R1 GT

6,9 kg - R.S2 Edition
7,6 kg - R.S2 Pro

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mythilos (9. September 2009)

Hallo,
werde mich nächste Woche in Berlin mal auf ein Rotwild R.C1 Comp/Cross setzen, wenns das da gibt!

Ich such ein Bike für alles, mit dem man zügig mit 30km/h (daher die sportliche Sitzposition) auf der Geraden, schnell bergab, über Trails, Wald, Wiese, Feld,Asphalt Berg hoch fahren kann.. Eigentlich würde ein Racebike eher in Betracht kommen, aber ich will ein Bike für alles.. und ein vor allem Steifgkeit und Robustheit, ohne einen Freerider nehmen zu müssen aber sportliche Ambitionen umsetzen zu können. Daher auch die paar Carbon-Anbauteile..

Ne recht steife Steckachsen-Gabel mit diesem Fox-Travel Adjust plus steife Laufräder sind wichtige Kriterien!

Lockout ist Pflicht!... Steif solls sein und 10kg muß es nicht wiegen!.. wie gesagt.. wills durchaus sportlich haben, aber auf Wurzeltrails und bergab solls auf Schienen und Torsionssteif ohne Ende sein!! Felgen will ich auch nicht solche schmalen haben ( welche mit 28er Breite).
Bin das Specialized Epic S-Works mal gefahren und das war mir derbe zu weich, obwohl das von den Laufrädern und der speziellen Gabel her ein besonder steifer Racer sein sollte!!!

Ich bin 178 und wiege (nackt ;-) )77kg, 82,5cm Schrittlänge!

Das Problem ist, man bekommt häufig einen Rahmen mit einer bestimmten Gabel, der Rest ist austauschbar, aber bei der Gabel wirds eben schwierig!
- Votec XM
- Rotwild R.C1 FS Cross
- Nicolai Helius (wahrscheinlich viel zu teuer!!!)
- Bergamont Threesome 9.8
- Stevens Glide ES/MAX
das sind so die Alternativen z.Z.!

Wie stabil oder anfällig ist der Rahmen/Lager? ..knarzen, quietschen etc...
Das 2010er abwarten? ... wie geeignet ist das R.C1 Cross für meinen Einsatzbereich?


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2009)

@Mythilos
Wenn Du ein sportliches Bike von Rotwild willst, das dabei aber auch noch Reserven bietet, solltest Du Dir eher das R.GT1 oder R.GT2 anschauen. Das R.C1 FS ist doch mehr Tourer.

Das R.GT1 gibt es in 2 Versionen. Das 2008er hat noch einen massiveren Rahmen. Das 2009er ist schon wieder filigraner und noch racelastiger. Bei Deiner Größe wäre auch das RFC0.3 interessant, das es, so glaube ich, noch bei S-tec in Größe M gibt. Dieses ist von 2007 und mehr oder weniger das gleiche Rad wie das 2008er R.GT1. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mythilos (9. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> @Mythilos
> Wenn Du ein sportliches Bike von Rotwild willst, das dabei aber auch noch Reserven bietet, solltest Du Dir eher das R.GT1 oder R.GT2 anschauen. Das R.C1 FS ist doch mehr Tourer.
> 
> Das R.GT1 gibt es in 2 Versionen. Das 2008er hat noch einen massiveren Rahmen. Das 2009er ist schon wieder filigraner und noch racelastiger. Bei Deiner Größe wäre auch das RFC0.3 interessant, das es, so glaube ich, noch bei S-tec in Größe M gibt. Dieses ist von 2007 und mehr oder weniger das gleiche Rad wie das 2008er R.GT1.
> ...



Alle Bikes die als Racer ausgelegt sind, sind eben auch leicht! Was ich will ist aber Stabilität! Daher auch Steckachse und leichtere aber eben Steife Laufräder!
Die R.R1/2 und R.GT haben einen Hinterbau, welchen ich zwar charackteristisch, aber absolut nicht schön finde. Die Position des Dämpfers finde ich nicht gelungen, da er dort ordentlich Dreck abbekommen wird und ich vermute dass der da durchaus drunter leiden kann!
Von den vorgeschlagenen ist das R.GT1 schon auf jeden Fall eher das, was in Frage käme! Ich werds mir in Berlin sicher auch mal mit anschauen!
Wie sind die Hinterbauten vom C1 und GT von der Steifigkeit im Vergleich? Welcher ist der stabilere?


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2009)

Das RFC0.3/R.GT1 ist ja im Prinzip ein R.R1 FS mit mehr Federweg und 2007/2008 noch mit einem stabileren und schweren Rahmen. Der Hinterbau ist aber aus Carbon. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser nicht so stabil ist wie der des R.C1 FS, welcher aus Alu ist.

Mein Freund hat eine 2008er R.GT1 und der Carbonhinterbau flext bei bei Seitendruck eher, als z.B. der Alu Hinterbau meines RCC09. Im Fahrbetrieb ist das aber nicht wahrnehmbar.

Als ich mit dem R.GT1 gefahren bin, war ich beeindruckt, wie knackig das 125/140 mm Fahrwerk liegt. Da habe ich keine Sekunde einen Gedanken an Lockout verschwendet. Und das ohne die Plattformdämpfung, die der FOX RP23 Dämpfer bietet.

Eventuell bietet sich für Dich dann auch das neue R.R1 GT/R.R2 GT an. das hat zwar weiterhin den Dämpfer, wo Du ihn nicht magst, aber jetzt ist der Hinterbau voluminöser und als Carbon-Monocoque ausgeführt. Damit dürfte er deutlich stabiler sein. Das Rad hat aber nur noch 110/120 mm Federweg.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (10. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die Bikegewichte stehen im Katalog. Bei den Rahmen weiß ich es hingegen nicht:
> 8,5 kg - R.R2 HT World Cup
> 8,7 kg - R.R2 HT Team
> 9,7 kg - R.R2 HT Race
> ...



Vielen Dank Thomas,

Die Gewichte sind sicher ohne pedale und in Gr. "M"?

Bei den WC Versionen sind da Carbon-Laufräder von DT drin?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## at021971 (10. September 2009)

Ja, alles richtig! Größe M, Carbon Laufräder beim World Cup und wie bei allen Herstellern, ohne Pedale.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## speedy32 (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen was das x1 kosten wird.


----------



## at021971 (10. September 2009)

2.999,- EUR - R.X1 Comp
3.599,- EUR - R.X1 Pro
4.799,- EUR - R.X1 Edition

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (11. September 2009)

Hallo,

der neue Katalog 2010 mit PL ist Online.

Auf der Internetseite, http://service.rotwild.de/, die Andreas_33 gefunden hat.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. September 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der neue Katalog 2010 mit PL ist Online.
> 
> Auf der Internetseite, http://service.rotwild.de/, die Andreas_33 gefunden hat.



Ich nix finden 
Aber was ist das denn für 'ne Seite (Extranet für Händler )
HAbe mal auf der Rotwild.de gestöbert, keine neue Broschüre und PL zum download , 
aber schaut Euch mal die Seite an:
http://www.rotwild.de/de/news.html

Der Hammer, welche Erfolge die Bikes in den letzten Wochen eingefahren haben


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2009)

Hier findest Du die 2010er! Sowie 2006 - 2009. http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes

Katalog 2010: http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/ROTWILD_10_DEUTSCH.pdf
Preise 2010: http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/preisliste rotwild 2010_final.pdf
Geometrie 2010: http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/geometrien1_bikes_2010.pdf

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mythilos (11. September 2009)

also Geometrien, Preisliste und Katalog findet ihr hier!!


Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, finde ich fast, dass das 2009er R.C1 FS Cross die bessere Lösung für mich ist!
Warum?
-Rahmengeometrie etwas sportlicher, als das R.X1.
-Talas (geniales Travel Adjust) mit Stackachse(n Steifigkeit) 

Warum dann nicht das neue R.C1?
-keine Talas, keine Steckachse

das wäre aber auch der einzige Grund!
Allerdings ein mir äußerst wichtiger!
Hinzu kommt, dass das das R.C1 Pro soviel kostet wie das R.X1 Comp!

Zu den Bremsen kann ich nix sagen!.. Ab und an hört man das die Formula klingeln.. aber evtl. kann man da auch eine Elixir oder so dagegen tauschen..

Hinzu kommt, dass man evtl. bei den 2009er Modellen wahrscheinlich eher ein bischen Nachlass bekommt!

Was ich suche hatte ich hier schon einmal versucht heraus zu bekommen.

Da lief die Tendenz in Richtung Race-Fully...

Das Problem: Racefully sind mir definitiv zu weich, weil sie leicht sein sollen! Ich arangiere mich gern mit 11,5 oder 12,5kg welche ich bergauf treten muß, wenn die Sitzposition passt.. (sportlich gestreckt eben)

Hinten brauche ich einfach keine 150mm, 100 oder 120mm tuns da völlig. Vorn sind auf der Geraden 100mm ausreichend, nur wenns bergab geht dürfens gern mehr sein! Da ist die Talas mein absoluter Favourit!.. Steckachse und Travel Adjust..durch das Travel Adjust kommt gleichzeitig die Front etwas hoch, was die sportliche Sitzposition bergauf etwas korrigiert!

Ideal wäre natürlich, wenn mir der Händler eine Talas in ein R.C2 Comp baut und ich nur die Differenz zahle. Dann hätt ich nen neuen Rahmen (Carbon), mit neuem Dämpfer (was genau ist Boost Valve?) und Anbauteilen, welche im Laufe der Jahre sicher ausgetauscht werden könnten, wenn sie mal nicht mehr funktionieren!

Zu den Laufradsätzen weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht!...
ich sag mal mehr als 1800g brauchts da nicht für gescheite Steifigkeit

Wenn ich mir da bei Votec ein V.XM zusammenbastel hätte ich all meine Traumkomponenten beisammen.. na ich werde die Anfang nächste Woche auch mal Probe sitzen!

Ädit:
Was ich grad sehe ist (im HInblick auf die sporltichere Position), das 2009er R.C1 FS Cross eine Oberrohrlänge von 480 und das 2010er R.X1 eine von 490 hat (Gr.M).. mhhh.. durch aus interessant!
Frage: brauchts das FIT der neuen Gabel? (Ist doch nur etwas leichter und "leichtgängiger", oder?)


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2009)

Lass Dir doch ein Bike nach Deinen Vorstellungen zusammenbauen. Du mußt ja nicht die von ADP vorgefertigten Modelle nehmen. Die Händler kommen auch an Rahmen, die es von ADP nicht im freien Verkauft gibt. S-tec und auch andere Händler bauen z.B. individuelle R.C1 obwohl es den entsprechenden Rahmen von Rotwild gar nicht im Handel gibt. Dann wählst Du Dir genau die Laufräder, Gabel und Parts, die Du haben möchtest. 

Aber Du solltest Dich vielleicht schnell entscheiden, wenn Du noch ein 2009er Modell willst. Mein Händler zum Beispiel, der enger mit ADP verbunden ist, wußte schon sehr früh, welche umgreifenden Änderungen das Modeljahr 2010 bringen wird und hat seine Lager mehr oder weniger vollständig geleert.

Zum Thema BoostValve ein Erklärung zu den Fox DHX Dämpfern, wo diese Technologie zu erst eingeführt wurde. Düfte sich beim den RP2/RP23 sehr ähnlich anhören: 
The Boost Valve creates a position-sensitive damping scheme that allows for a seamless transition from efficient ProPedal to square-edge bump absorption to a bottomless end-of-stroke feel. The Boost Valve also decouples the ProPedal and bottom out adjustments, enabling ProPedal platform adjustment to be made separately from the bottom out adjustment. The Boost Valve is not adjusted directly. Instead, its behavior and performance characteristics are influenced by the air pressure setting in the reservoir and by adjusting the ProPedal knob.
To change the compression damping characteristics of your DHX shock, attach a High Pressure Pump to the air valve on the reservoir.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gigawatt (11. September 2009)

Ahoi!

Den neuen Rotwild Katalog hab ich auch hier gefunden. Zum Durchblättern.

http://issuu.com/rotwild/docs/rotwild2010

Todschick!
Bin die Transgermany auf nem R.R2 gefahren - absolute Rakete!
Gruß

J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (11. September 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich mir da bei Votec ein V.XM zusammenbastel hätte ich all meine Traumkomponenten beisammen.. na ich werde die Anfang nächste Woche auch mal Probe sitzen!....


 
Auf Bilder haben mich die neuen Votec Räder auch begeistert. Aber was ich da auf der EuroBike Live und in Farbe gesehen habe, fand ich dann doch sehr ernüchternd. Den hydrogeformten Rahmen fehlte bei näherem Hinsehen doch das Finish eines Rotwild Bikes.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (11. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auf Bilder haben mich die neuen Votec Räder auch begeistert. Aber was ich da auf der EuroBike Live und in Farbe gesehen habe, fand ich dann doch sehr ernüchternd. Den hydrogeformten Rahmen fehlte bei näherem Hinsehen doch das Finish eines Rotwild Bikes.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Das stimmt. Detailarbeit und ein entsprechendes Finish kostet mehr als so machner Rahmen.

Man sieht es einfach, dass Votec, Cube fällt mir da noch ein, bei den Alurahmen nicht so fein sind. Müssen sie ja vielleicht auch nicht. Ist halt Geschmackssache.

Übrigens scheinen die Rotwild Preise 2010 Verbraucherfreundlicher im Vergleich zu 2009 zu sein. Zumindest bei den Top-Modellen.

Na klar, immer noch zu hoch 

Für 8000 gibt es ja auch ein gebrauchtes Auto, oder ein neues Motorrad. Aber dann kannste eben immer noch kein Rad fahren.


----------



## Bildchef (11. September 2009)

Moin!

Mich hat das X1 Edition voll erwischt! Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich mein neuwertiges R.C1 FS Cross Pro verkaufe und "upgrade"....ab wann soll's denn das X1 geben??

Gruss  Michael


----------



## Mythilos (11. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Lass Dir doch ein Bike nach Deinen Vorstellungen zusammenbauen. Du mußt ja nicht die von ADP vorgefertigten Modelle nehmen. Die Händler kommen auch an Rahmen, die es von ADP nicht im freien Verkauft gibt. S-tec und auch andere Händler bauen z.B. individuelle R.C1 obwohl es den entsprechenden Rahmen von Rotwild gar nicht im Handel gibt. Dann wählst Du Dir genau die Laufräder, Gabel und Parts, die Du haben möchtest.
> 
> Zum Thema BoostValve ein Erklärung zu den Fox DHX Dämpfern, wo diese Technologie zu erst eingeführt wurde. Düfte sich beim den RP2/RP23 sehr ähnlich anhören:
> The Boost Valve creates a position-sensitive damping scheme that allows for a seamless transition from efficient ProPedal to square-edge bump absorption to a bottomless end-of-stroke feel. The Boost Valve also decouples the ProPedal and bottom out adjustments, enabling ProPedal platform adjustment to be made separately from the bottom out adjustment. The Boost Valve is not adjusted directly. Instead, its behavior and performance characteristics are influenced by the air pressure setting in the reservoir and by adjusting the ProPedal knob.
> ...




Naja, allerdings kommt man wahrscheinlich mit dem freien Zusammenstellen deutlich teurer!

Ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht was das Boost Valve bringen soll!

Ab wann wird man die 2010er Modell bekommen?


----------



## Orakel (11. September 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mich hat das X1 Edition voll erwischt! Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich mein neuwertiges R.C1 FS Cross Pro verkaufe und "upgrade"....ab wann soll's denn das X1 geben??
> 
> Gruss  Michael


wohl Richtung ende Nov. laut meiner quelle


----------



## bonbon (11. September 2009)

Hab' gerade den rotwild Newsletter bekommen. darin auch der Hinweis, dass es den neuen Katalog im Internet gibt ... Funktioniert prima:

rotwild 2010 

Stöber schon durch und werde das Wochenende mit Überlegungen verbringen, welchen Rotwild mein neues Bike werden soll.


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Naja, allerdings kommt man wahrscheinlich mit dem freien Zusammenstellen deutlich teurer!


Nein, das muß so nicht stimmen, wenn es der Händler für Dich macht. Hingegen, wenn Du einen Rahmen kaufst und selber die Komponenten bestellst, dann wird es schon erheblich teurer. Es gibt aber auch Händler, wie z.B. Alpha Bikes in München, die ihre Preisvorteile beim Einkauf der Rahmen und Komponenten nicht im Angebot berücksichtigen. Habe ich selbst erfahren, da deren Angebot höher lag, als wenn ich mir den Rahmen zur unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung des Herstellers gekauft und die Komponenten in Internetshops besorgt hätte. Im Prinzip sollte der Händler ein ähnliches Angebot machen können, wie für die fertig von Rotwild gelieferten Räder. Bedingung: die Komponenten sind gleichwertig. Teurere Komponenten -> höherer Preis!

Der größte Rotwild Händler ist S-tec in Schermbeck. Wenn man auf Service (das meiste kann man eh am besten mit ADP direkt regeln) auch verzichten kann, machen die oft unschlagbare Preise. Man sollte aber wissen was man will. Mach Dir einen Aufstellung, wie das Rad konfiguriert sein soll und rufe dort an und lass es S-tec kalkulieren. 



Mythilos schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht was das Boost Valve bringen soll!


Im Prinzip geht es wohl um einen geschmeidigeren Übergang von der Plattformdämpfung zum offen Federung ohne Plattform. 



Mythilos schrieb:


> Ab wann wird man die 2010er Modell bekommen?


Laut ADP auf der Eurobike:
R.C2 FS -> November 09
Der Rest -> Oktober 09

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> N
> 
> Laut ADP auf der Eurobike:
> R.C2 FS -> November 09
> ...



Nee, glaube ich nicht.
Alle 2010er schon ab nächsten Monat, auch mit den neusten Komponenten (FOX, Shimano, DT Swiss,....) ?! 
Können andere Wettbewerber auch schon so früh liefern?!


----------



## roadrunner49 (11. September 2009)

Nachdem Du soviel Wert auf Steifigkeit legst solltest mal bei Simplon vorbeischauen.
Gibt momentan nichts steiferes. Eventuell noch Storck.





Mythilos schrieb:


> also Geometrien, Preisliste und Katalog findet ihr hier!!
> 
> 
> Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, finde ich fast, dass das 2009er R.C1 FS Cross die bessere Lösung für mich ist!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (11. September 2009)

Habe sie gesagt. Aber eine Garantie ist das natürlich nicht. Bei der Einführung des R.R2 hat es auch bis ins Frühjahr 2007 gedauert, bis sie endlich beim Händler standen.

Aber die Zeiten wo die auf der Eurobike vorgestellten Räder erst im darauf folgenden Frühjahr zu kaufen waren, sind wohl vorbei. So haben zumindest etliche Hersteller, neue Produkte noch für dieses Jahr in Aussicht gestellt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (11. September 2009)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Nachdem Du soviel Wert auf Steifigkeit legst solltest mal bei Simplon vorbeischauen.
> Gibt momentan nichts steiferes. Eventuell noch Storck.


 
In bieden Fällen reden wir dann aber von Carbon. Und wer weiß, ob die neuen R.R2 oder R.C2 Rahmen da nicht auch mithalten können.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schmittler (11. September 2009)

ich war die letzten wochen in freier (rot)wildbahn...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. September 2009)

Schmittler schrieb:


> ich war die letzten wochen in freier (rot)wildbahn...



Cooool,

nach seitenlanger tröger Theoríe endlich mal wieder ein paar Einsatzbilder


----------



## acid-driver (11. September 2009)

wo ist denn das?
das letzte bild ist richtig schön


----------



## Schmittler (11. September 2009)

1. bild: defereggental hinten raus, vom klammljoch kommend, jagdhausalm im hintergrund.

2. bild: trojer tal, richtung neue reichenberger hütte.

3. bild: obersee am staller sattel, vom antholzer tal richtung defereggental.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (12. September 2009)

Was für GEILE Aufnahmen!!!
Da kann ich mit meiner Harztour leider nicht mithalten. 
1. hat´s auf dem Uphill ziemlich Wasser von oben gegeben und 2. war´s auf dem Brocken so nebelig, dass man kaum 10-15m weit sehen konnte.
Dafür gibt´s jetzt natürlich auch Bilder von einem richtig mistigen E1 - ich hab´s ordentlich schmutzig gemacht! (siehe Album)

Die nächsten Touren gehen in die Anden, melde mich hiermit mal für knapp 4 Wochen nach Südamerika ab. Leider muss ich da ohne mein Rotwild auskommen, aber ich werde den Jungs dort mal von der Marke vorschwärmen und so kann ich dann beim nächsten Mal vielleicht auch dort ´nen Hirsch als Leihbike bekommen.
Berichte, Bilder und Toureninfo´s versuche ich zwischendurch, je nach Internetverfügbarkeit einzustreuen.

Also, bis die Tage, pflegt die IG und nutzt die noch schönen Tage auf dem Bike!


----------



## roadrunner49 (14. September 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich gehe davon aus, dass die von Dir genannten Rotwild Carbon Rahmen locker mit den von mir genannt mithalten können.
Meine Erfahrung ist einfach die, dass die im Labor gemessene Steifigkeit mit der subjektiv erfahrenen nicht unbedingt übereinstimmen muß.

Bei Simplon meinte ich nicht unbedingt das Stomp sondern eher das Lexx.

Wobei mir persönlich die Rotwild Rahmen von der Geometrie her besser passen. Allerdings bevorzuge ich die aussterbende Spezies Hardtails.

Gruß
Sepp




at021971 schrieb:


> In bieden Fällen reden wir dann aber von Carbon. Und wer weiß, ob die neuen R.R2 oder R.C2 Rahmen da nicht auch mithalten können.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


----------



## Mythilos (14. September 2009)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich gehe davon aus, dass die von Dir genannten Rotwild Carbon Rahmen locker mit den von mir genannt mithalten können.
> Meine Erfahrung ist einfach die, dass die im Labor gemessene Steifigkeit mit der subjektiv erfahrenen nicht unbedingt übereinstimmen muß.
> ...



Das mit den Laborwerten ist so eine Sache! Ich bin ja neulich das Specialized Epic S-Works gefahren. Laut verkäufer soll das das steifste aus der Epic Serie sein! .. Natürlich isses ein Racebike... und man sollte die Steifigkeitswerte nicht mit Enduros o.ä. vergleichen!
Im rein nominellen Vergleich der Laborwerten liegt es eher in der Mitte bis hinten! 

Der Rahmen war aber nicht das Problem, sondern die mir viel zu weiche Gabel und die weichen Laufräder!.. auf der Geraden ist alles fein, auch auf Wurzelgrund geht es noch, man merkt aber (wie Verkäuf dies dann positiv ausdrück "dass es Fahrfehler verzeiht", sich also um das Hindernis herum biegt.
Schlimm wurde es bei schnellen Kurven und leichten Anliegern. Also damit würde ich keine Bestzeiten erzielen!

Das schächste Glied war hier also die Gabel und das Laufrad...und man konnte die Steifigkeit des Rahmens nicht wirklich testen!

Man sollte die Räder echt testen, nur leider gibt es nicht überall diese Möglichkeit die Geräte Artgerecht zu testen! (Bin grad in Berlin und will ein paar Räder probesitzen)


----------



## roadrunner49 (14. September 2009)

Specialized ist in meinen Augen eine mittlere Katastrophe. Vor kurzem hat hie reiner geschrieben, dass er sich ein Spezi zugelegt hat und sein Rotwild verkauft. Habe dann gefragt ob er noch Geld bekommen hat, damit er sich das Spezi zulegt. Ich bin in der komfortablen Situation, dass ich 3 Händler habe von denen ich Räder bekomme immer wann ich will. Darunter auch Rotwild usw. Mein jahrelanger Händler ist u.a. Spezi Händler. Der hat mir schon alle gegeben. Ich bin noch mit keinem auch nur annähernd zurecht gekommen. Die normalen Laufräder, Dämpfer und die Gabel das hat nichts mit MTB zu tun, das ist Lenor. Dabei ist es egal ob Epic oder Stumpjumper. Wobei ich sicher nicht repräsentativ bin, da mir nahezu alle Fullys zu weich sind. 
Ich vergleiche immer mit Rennräder. Daher bin ich ein absoluter Hardtail Fan. Wobei ich mich mit den Rotwild R.R2 FS 2009 / oder R1 FS 2009 auch für ein Fully erwärmen könnte. Wobei dann noch die Frage Carbon oder Alu zu klären wäre. Bei einem Hardtail würde ich ohne Bedenken ein carbon nehmen. Beim Fully wäre ich da nicht so sicher.




Mythilos schrieb:


> Das mit den Laborwerten ist so eine Sache! Ich bin ja neulich das Specialized Epic S-Works gefahren. Laut verkäufer soll das das steifste aus der Epic Serie sein! .. Natürlich isses ein Racebike... und man sollte die Steifigkeitswerte nicht mit Enduros o.ä. vergleichen!
> Im rein nominellen Vergleich der Laborwerten liegt es eher in der Mitte bis hinten!
> 
> Der Rahmen war aber nicht das Problem, sondern die mir viel zu weiche Gabel und die weichen Laufräder!.. auf der Geraden ist alles fein, auch auf Wurzelgrund geht es noch, man merkt aber (wie Verkäuf dies dann positiv ausdrück "dass es Fahrfehler verzeiht", sich also um das Hindernis herum biegt.
> ...


----------



## Forcierer. (14. September 2009)

Hallo
Hab jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von meinem gemacht. Hoffe es hat funktioniert, sonst sind sie auch in meinem Album.

Vorbau-Lenker wird noch getauscht, Kettenführung habe ich schon zu Hause. Sattelwahl ist auch noch nicht entschieden. VR wird wahrscheinlich ein Muddy Mary 2.5
Sonst passt es schon mal sehr gut für meine Bedürfnisse.























Gruß


----------



## jt2005 (15. September 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal paar Bildchen reinstellen. Jetzt wo's wieder sauber ist nach dem letzten Marathon


----------



## jmr-biking (15. September 2009)

Das sind ja mal zwei schöne Bikes. Das R.E1 gefällt mir sehr gut. Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Design von 2010. Ich glaube, das weinrot für nächstes Jahr ist ein Fehlgriff. 
An einem R.R1 FS bin ich auch gerade dran. Das wird mein Marathonbike fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. September 2009)

Hallo Rotwildritter,
hallo roadrunner49,

interessehalber (dazu später mehr) lese ich hier im Rotwild-Talk seit einiger Zeit mit. Muss sagen sehr informativ und immer uptodate (was Neuerungen betrifft).

Deine Aussage was Specialized betrifft kann ich aber nicht ganz bestätigen. Wie du vor einiger Zeit geschrieben hast ist Steifigkeit subjektiv zu beurteilen. Unsereins hat auch vor langer, langer Zeit mit dem Rennrad angefangen, vor ca. 8 Jahren habe ich dann ein Hardteil gekauft und weil ich für "neues" immer zu haben bin, habe ich vor 4 Jahren auf ein Fully gewechselt. 
Ich muss zugeben, ganz getraut habe ich der Hinterbaufederung nicht, also musste es ein Fully sein, das einem Hardtail sehr nahe kommt. Damals meine Meinung zu Hinterbaufederung: die raubt zuviel Effizienz. Die beste Alternative war das Epic mit Brain und ich muss sagen ich habe es nicht bereut...  Vortrieb ohne Ende und wenn ich Hardtail fahren will, dann drehe ich den Fade einfach voll zu. Gegen mein damaliges Hardtail ist das Specialized gefühlsmäßig extrem steif...  bin schon mehrere Bikes probe gefahren, muss dir Recht geben, gegen ein "Stomp" hat es gefühlsmäßig absolut keine Chance. Der Rahmen ist sicherlich in der Beziehung nicht das Maß aller Dinge, nach meiner Meinung liegt er aber in der guten Mitte. Die harten Rahmen (nicht der Fahrer) tun mir in einem heftigen Trail immer recht leid, keine Chance zum flexen   ;-)

Wollte dir damit nur sagen, dass es auch User gibt, die Specialized nicht für eine Katastrophe halten.

Warum du eine Fox F100 oder einen Fox-Dämpfer bzw. Mavic-Felgen (fahre Crossmaxx XL) zu weich erachtest weiss ich nicht. In diesem "Bikesegment" werden diese Komponenten zu 90 % verbaut, leicht und gut......  will man es härter haben, müssen zumindest Enduroteile ans Rad, was dies aber wieder schwerer macht.

Auch Rotwild baut diese Produkte in ihre Bikes....    

Nach 4 Jahren Epic bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad (daher lese ich mit), nicht weil ich unzufrieden bin, sondern weil mir die Sitzposition zu gestreckt ist. Mein Fahrstil hat sich einfach verändert, vom den Berg hoch"bolzen" zu eher mit Freunden eine schöne ausgedehnte Tour fahren. Gleichzeitig muss das "Neue" auch mal für die schnelle 2 h Runde nach der Arbeit herhalten. 

So bin ich auf das Rotwild R.C1 FS aufmerksam geworden, habe mit einem netten Händler schon eine Probefahrt anfang Oktober ausgemacht (dann stehen Testbikes zur Verfügung). Nach Durchgabe meines Fahrstils und meiner Körpergröße (180/82) wird er mir ein M zur Verfügung stellen. Damit hat er schon Recht, denn das L von Rotwild hat 2010 fast exakt die Geometriedaten meines Epics. 

Was denkt ihr?

Ich freue mich schon auf die Probefahrt, hoffe der Hinterbau ist so Effizient (wippt nicht) wie die Rotwilderer ihn anpreisen, dann werde ich Mitglied   ;-)   

Warum die Techniker aber jetzt einen kleineren Dämpfer mit weniger Volumen (hohe Druck/Kompression) einbauen verstehe ich nicht. Z.B. Ghost oder Trek gehen gerade den umgekehrten Weg, die bauen Dämpfer mit mehr Volumen ein. Begründung dort ist ein besseres Ansprechverhalten. 

Was meint Ihr?

viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## roadrunner49 (15. September 2009)

Hallo Bolzer1711,

ich möchte gleich vorausschicken, dass es sich bei mir mit dem Spezi um eine absolut subjektive Erfahrung handelt. Was nicht bedeutet, dass ein anderer die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht hat.
Dem einen passt ein Rad und dem anderen nicht. Ich behaupte sogar, dass das auch völlig Preisklassen neutral ist.

Ich erachte nicht die Fox Dämpfer an sich als zu weich. Eher schon die Mavic. Hatte sie ich aber noch nie auf einem Spezie. 
Aber, Du kannst mit den gleichen  (Fox) Teilen 5 verschiedene MTB bauen und Du bekommst 5 Räder mit verschiedenen Fahreigenschaften.
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass die Verschiebung von einem Anlenkpunkt um z.B 0,5mm bei identischen Geometriewerten ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl bewirken kann. Eben für den anderen zu weich und für den anderen das non-plus-ultra. 

Nach meiner Meinung betreibt kaum jemand soviel Aufwand wie Rotwild wenn es um die perfekte Abstimmung bei einem Bike geht. Das Rotwild war das erste Fully, bei dem ich verzweifelt auf der Suche nach dem Wippen war. Da konnte auch kein Stomp oder Storck mithalten. Und vorallem die geniale Sitzposition beim Rotwild hat mich begeistert. Ich sitze "im Rad" und nicht drauf.
Übrigens ich habe bei 185 / 72 ein L bei Rotwild mit 110er Vorbau.
Da mir alle Fullys zu weich sind (kann auch Einbildung sein) gönne ich mir zum Geburtstag ein R2 HT.
Liebe Grüße rodrunner49



Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildritter,
> hallo roadrunner49,
> 
> interessehalber (dazu später mehr) lese ich hier im Rotwild-Talk seit einiger Zeit mit. Muss sagen sehr informativ und immer uptodate (was Neuerungen betrifft).
> ...


----------



## ullertom (15. September 2009)

Ich hatte bis vor ca. 4 Wochen nur Hardtail`s unter anderem das R.R1 HT - das manche hier im Forum kennen,
jetzt habe ich ein Specialized Epic und ich muß ehrlich sagen das biken hat mir noch nie soviel spaß gemacht wie jetzt,
vom Rahmen her haben sie mir am besten gefallen bzw. das Fahrwerk sollte ja das Beste sein,
ich sitzte nicht mehr so racelastig auf dem Bike sondern mehr aufrecht, bergauf merke ich überhaupt keinen Unterschied ich finde sogar es geht besser bergauf und vom bergab gar nicht zu reden - ein Hammer!!!
waren am WE am Geißkopf (nicht Downhill) eine schöne Tour mit 40km und 1300hm - ein Traum!!!
ich glaube kaum, das ich mit einem HT soviel Spaß gehabt hätte wie mit einem Fully,
die vielen Wurzelpasagen und steinige Abfahrten, die mich zum Teil an den Gardasee erinnert hatten - hätten mit dem HT ganz schön gerockt und mit dem Fully war es schön entspannt ;-)
die Rotwild Fully`s gefallen mir pers. nicht!!! da finde ich das Cube Stereo oder Sting schon ansprechender,
aber die Meinung kann sich ja ändern bzw. der Geschmack !!!
Gruß Tom!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokinator (15. September 2009)

Mein C1 steht zum Verkauf. Bei Fragen/Interesse bitte eine PN schicken.


----------



## Forcierer. (15. September 2009)

Damit hier nicht nur über Specialized vs. Rotwild dikutiert wird, poste ich ein kleines Update von meinem Enduro. Neuer, kurzer Vorbau. Ein Traum! Fahrtechnisch wie optisch nicht mit dem langen, vorherigen zu vergleichen.
Gruß


----------



## speedy32 (15. September 2009)

Hallo Rotwildritter,

gibt es schon irgendwo einen Fahrbericht über die X1 Bikes?


----------



## acid-driver (15. September 2009)

die x.1 sind noch nicht auf dem markt 

@Forcierer. was wiegt der neue vorbau? und wie lang ist er?


----------



## Orakel (15. September 2009)

speedy32
die Bike hat ein Vorserienmodell getest, Ztitat"eines der besten Rotwildbikes, das wir gefahren sind "
Steht so in der Bike.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. September 2009)

Hi Tom,

Glückwunsch zu Deinem Specialized. 
Sicher ein gutes Rad, meine Tochter (8 Jahre) hat auch eins und ist voll begeistert. 
Im Ernst, kann natürlich sein, dass Deine Begeisterung auch vom Umstieg Hardtail auf Fully kommt. 
Schade, dass Dir die Rotwild Fullies nicht gefallen. 
Super Geschmack hattest Du ja eigendlich mit Deinem hoch dekoriertem R1bewiesen 
Technisch sind die Rotwild Fullies sicher interessant. Nicht nur wegen der ganzen Titel die diese Saison eingefahren werden (letzte Woche nach dem WM Titel auch noch französicher Marathon Meister  ) .
Hier ein Zitat aus der neusten MTB:
"So meisterhaft ist bislang kaum ein Bike in einem MB-Test geklettert. Das Rotwild R.R2 erwies sich als starkes Fully für echte Rennprofis" 

Aber nix für ungut. Viel Spass mit Deinem Neuen. Lass mal weiter von Dir hören.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. September 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Damit hier nicht nur über Specialized vs. Rotwild dikutiert wird, poste ich ein kleines Update von meinem Enduro. Neuer, kurzer Vorbau. Ein Traum! Fahrtechnisch wie optisch nicht mit dem langen, vorherigen zu vergleichen.
> Gruß



Nette Bilder.
Man sieht gleich das E1 fühlt sich draussen wohler als in der engen Garage 
Suchbild:
Wo ist denn der Ständer versteckt???


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Letztes WE hatte ich mein R.GT 2 mal mit auf den Vulkanbike Marathon in Daun. Und ich muß sagen, es hat dort eine gute Figur gemacht. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist das nicht. Für die Rennen im nächsten Jahr muß eine racelastigere Lösung her. Ich arbeite schon dran.


----------



## Fahrnix (16. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Letztes WE hatte ich mein R.GT 2 mal mit auf den Vulkanbike Marathon in Daun. Und ich muß sagen, es hat dort eine gute Figur gemacht. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist das nicht. Für die Rennen im nächsten Jahr muß eine racelastigere Lösung her. Ich arbeite schon dran.



Glückwunsch zur tollen Zeit 

4:18.38,5  bei 85 km und 2000 HM muss man erstmal machen ...

.. und Herzlich Wilkommen im Klub der 50% sind vor mir und 50% hinter mir Fahrer. 

Ne Race-Feile bringt sicher einige Minuten. Geometrie ist da bei langen Anstiegen viel Wert. Dann noch Gewicht -2 kg. Bringt 10 - 15 min schätze ich mal.

Dann noch schnellere Reifen drauf!

Glück Auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es war nicht die Absicht im Rotwild-Talk eine Diskussion zwischen  âBe Specialized-peopleâ vs. Rotwildritter aufzumachen. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass es auch sehr zufriedene Specializedfahrer gibt und es oftmals nur der subjektive Eindruck ist, der ein Fahrrad gut oder schlecht macht. Unsereins ist kein Profi, ich kann zwischen weichen und harten Rahmen unterscheiden wenn es wirkliche deftige Unterschiede (Stomp & Epic) gibtâ¦.. Nuancen (Numinis & Epic) bekomme ich bestimmt nicht hin, da beeinflussen andere Faktoren (z.B. DÃ¤mpfereinstellung) das GefÃ¼hl. Ansonsten bin ich voll auf der WellenlÃ¤nge von roadrunner49 Kommentar (15.09.-15:17). Stimmt deine Aussage 185/72 und L? Welche OberrohrlÃ¤nge?

Sieht man doch auch schon an der Aussage von ullertom, er findet das Epic nicht so racelastig, sondern sehr entspannt, unsereins empfindet die Sitzposition zu gestreckt.

Was hat mein lÃ¤ngjÃ¤hriger HÃ¤ndler letztens gesagt, in der Preisklasse, in der wir uns bewegen sind die Unterschiede technisch marginal, jeder KÃ¤ufer muss entscheiden auf welchem Bike er sich am wohlsten fÃ¼hlt.

Jetzt wieder zu Rotwildâ¦.   ich habe leider keinen RotwildhÃ¤ndler um die Ecke, somit habe ich mich bei einem etwas entfernten HÃ¤ndler telefonisch/per Mail fÃ¼r eine Testfahrt Anfang/Mitte Oktober (C1 FS) vormerken lassen, denke die X1 kommen nicht frÃ¼her.

SchÃ¶n, dass roadrunner49 den Kommentar mit den Rotwildingenieuren (â¦.Nach meiner Meinung betreibt kaum jemand soviel Aufwand wie Rotwild wenn es um die perfekte Abstimmung bei einem Bike gehtâ¦..) geschrieben hat, ich bin mal wirklich auf die Testfahrt gespannt. Bin schon Tourenfullys test gefahren (alle Modelljahr 2009), das 100 %ige Aha-Erlebnis, vielleicht warte ich darauf auch vergeblich, hatte ich noch nicht, alle durch die Bank hatten eine wirklich gute Kinematik.

Muss sagen, dass mich das C1 FS optisch voll anspricht, ein echte Bereicherungâ¦â¦..  wenn es das technisch auch rÃ¼ber bringt, dannâ¦..     ;-)    melde mich nach der Testfahrt wieder.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2009)

In dem Club 50/50 bin ich schon länger vertreten. In der AK sieht es manchmal auch anders aus. Hatte bei der langen Strecke keine Lust auf mein Hardtail. Das kommt erst wieder auf der Kurzstrecke vom MTB-Marathon in Büchel zum Einsatz. 
Bei der Reifenwahl hätte ich ohne weiteres auf Racing Ralph oder Ähnliches umsteigen können. Das Wetter war trocken und es hätte was gebracht. Bei steilen Anstiegen hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, das mir das Vorderrad hoch geht, deshalb brauche ich mehr Druck nach vorne. Im Allgemeinen sitze ich ja auf dem GT recht aufrecht und entspannt. Ich habe noch ca. 15 min. bei einer Reifenpanne von jemandem vertrödelt. Er hatte nichts dabei und ich war sozial eingestellt. Er tat mir leid, weil wir erst 20 km gehfahren sind. 
Jedenfalls stelle ich zur Zeit Überlegungen an mit welchem Bike ich nächstes Jahr Rennen fahren werde. R.R1 FS, R.R2 HT oder auch ein R.R2 FS Rahmen schweben mir so vor. Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang. Muß erst noch ein anderes Projekt fertig machen.



Fahrnix schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur tollen Zeit
> 
> 4:18.38,5  bei 85 km und 2000 HM muss man erstmal machen ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fahrnix (16. September 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es war nicht die Absicht im Rotwild-Talk eine Diskussion zwischen  Be Specialized-people vs. Rotwildritter aufzumachen. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass es auch sehr zufriedene Specializedfahrer gibt und es oftmals nur der subjektive Eindruck ist, der ein Fahrrad gut oder schlecht macht. Unsereins ist kein Profi, ich kann zwischen weichen und harten Rahmen unterscheiden wenn es wirkliche deftige Unterschiede (Stomp & Epic) gibt.. Nuancen (Numinis & Epic) bekomme ich bestimmt nicht hin, da beeinflussen andere Faktoren (z.B. Dämpfereinstellung) das Gefühl. Ansonsten bin ich voll auf der Wellenlänge von roadrunner49 Kommentar (15.09.-15:17). Stimmt deine Aussage 185/72 und L? Welche Oberrohrlänge?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bin das 2006 Epic in der Marathon Version meines Kumpels gefahren. Der Lenkkopf ist im Vergleich zu einem RW deutlich weicher. Egal ob Alu oder Carbon RW. Konnte den Vergleich mit einem RCC 1.3 HT und R2 HT machen. So weich, dass der sein Rad nicht mehr haben will und bereits für ein neues spart.

Tretlager ist beim Epic super steif und beim antreten hat man richtig das Gefühl, dass es abgeht .

Gewicht ist beim Epic immer eine Sache. Die verbauten Lagertypen (Lenkkopf, Hinterbau) sind meines erachtens deutlich schlechter als bei RW. Mag mich aber täuschen.

Die Sitzposition ist entspannter beim Epic. Zumindest mein Eindruck bei der Konfi. Mein Kumpel hat  einen Rizer Lenker drauf, nicht mehr den original Lenker. Das Epic baut am Lenkbereich meine ich höher, somit komfortabler. kannste ja selbst prüfen.

Bin selbst 186 cm und konnte alles in "L" fahren.

Glaub die Oberrohrlänge ist mit ~ 620 mm gleich oder sehr ähnlich.

Glück Auf.


----------



## roadrunner49 (16. September 2009)

Meine Angaben mit 185/72Kg und 110er Vorbau sind richtig. Die Oberrohrlänge ist 620.
Der Meinung deines Händlers stimme ich nahezu uneingeschränkt zu.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir viel Spass bei den Testfahrten.

Gruß roadrunner49



Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es war nicht die Absicht im Rotwild-Talk eine Diskussion zwischen Be Specialized-people vs. Rotwildritter aufzumachen. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass es auch sehr zufriedene Specializedfahrer gibt und es oftmals nur der subjektive Eindruck ist, der ein Fahrrad gut oder schlecht macht. Unsereins ist kein Profi, ich kann zwischen weichen und harten Rahmen unterscheiden wenn es wirkliche deftige Unterschiede (Stomp & Epic) gibt.. Nuancen (Numinis & Epic) bekomme ich bestimmt nicht hin, da beeinflussen andere Faktoren (z.B. Dämpfereinstellung) das Gefühl. Ansonsten bin ich voll auf der Wellenlänge von roadrunner49 Kommentar (15.09.-15:17). Stimmt deine Aussage 185/72 und L? Welche Oberrohrlänge?
> 
> ...


----------



## roadrunner49 (16. September 2009)

Hallo Tom,

so verschieden sind die Ansichten. Die Wurzelpassagen hätten Dich mit einem "HT ganz schön gerockt". Genau das ist doch das Schöne am HT. Du bekommst eine ungeschminkte Rückmeldung von Deinem Bike (Bisschen Flex bei Carbon). Nicht verfälscht durch Dämpfer. Du hast immer direkten Kontakt mit dem Untergrund.
Das ist wie mit Autos: Es gibt Sportfahrwerke und Comfortschaukeln.

Und vorallem hast Du weniger Gewicht, das nach Oben gebracht werden will. Obwohl ich selber nicht allzu schwer bin schockt mich immer noch das Mehrgewicht eines Fullys.
Was die Optik angeht ist das Sting schon ein eyecatcher. Leider konnte ich es noch nicht fahren.

Gruß
roadrunner49





ullertom schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor ca. 4 Wochen nur Hardtail`s unter anderem das R.R1 HT - das manche hier im Forum kennen,
> jetzt habe ich ein Specialized Epic und ich muß ehrlich sagen das biken hat mir noch nie soviel spaß gemacht wie jetzt,
> vom Rahmen her haben sie mir am besten gefallen bzw. das Fahrwerk sollte ja das Beste sein,
> ich sitzte nicht mehr so racelastig auf dem Bike sondern mehr aufrecht, bergauf merke ich überhaupt keinen Unterschied ich finde sogar es geht besser bergauf und vom bergab gar nicht zu reden - ein Hammer!!!
> ...


----------



## ullertom (16. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Glückwunsch zu Deinem Specialized.
> Sicher ein gutes Rad, meine Tochter (8 Jahre) hat auch eins und ist voll begeistert.
> ...



Hi,
ja es kann schon vom Umstieg auf ein Fully kommen das es mir z.Zt. so viel Spaß macht aber für mich ist es einfach viel komfortabler als beim R1 und es macht mir viel mehr Spaß!!!

Gewicht mit 11,1kg, an der billigen Fischhängewaage, ist noch voll OK!!! wobei ich ja schon ein paar Teile getauscht habe (LRS,Reifen,Sattel,KMC und ein paar Aluschrauben vom Rotwild)
mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten wären sicher 10,5kg sofort möglich (Kassette,Lenker,Vorbau,Schnellspanner usw.) aber keinen Bock drauf - das Teil geht so gut voran ob jetzt ein halbes oder ganzes Kilo macht dann wirklich nicht`s und ich weiß von was ich rede - mein Rotwild hatte 8,7kg - ich konnte kein Unterschied am Vortrieb merken,
es war nur schöner wenn man es gehoben hatte ;-))))
vielleicht sind meine Beine aber auch kräftiger geworden

P.S. Carbon macht die Berge nicht flacher

In diesem Sinne!!!
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neoxxx (16. September 2009)

Hallo an alle, 

Da es mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum ist hoffe ich das ich hier richtig bin. 

Meine Freundin und ich sind auf der suche nach einem MTB. Da meine Freundin von einem Händler ein gebrauchtes Rotwild R.C1 HT (2008) Angeboten bekomme hat, wir uns aber bei Rotwild nicht sonderlich auskennen wollte ich mal hören was Ihr dazu sagt. Das Bike sah eigentlich Top aus hatte ( nur) eine leichte Delle vorne links am Oberrohr. Das Bike soll mit Wartung, Garantie und neuer Bereifung 1000 Euro kosten. 

Würde mich über Antworten von euch sehr freuen.


----------



## acid-driver (16. September 2009)

also das 08er c1 HT bin ich ne zeit lang gefahren. das bike ist richtig klasse.

wenn das bike die serienaussattung hat und nicht allzuviel gefahren worden ist, geht der preis eigentlich in ordnung. 
was mich stören würde, ist die delle.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. September 2009)

Hallo roadrunner49,

das nenne ich durchtrainiert, 185cm/72Kg....   ich dachte die 72 wäre die Schrittlänge, sorry, daher habe ich nachgefragt.....  meine Angaben 180cm/Schrittlänge 82 cm, naja es sind genau 80 Kg   ;-)   muss noch was runter. Danke für die Antworten, wie gesagt melde mich nach der Testfahrt.


Hallo Fahrnix,

wow, deine Aussagen was das Epic betrifft, voll ins schwarze. Korrekt, das Epic M5 hatte 2006 ein wenig Übergewicht. Trotz einiger, meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller Verbesserungen (z.B. LRS) sind es bei Größe L ohne Pedalen 12,2 Kg. Ob die Lager besser oder schlechter sind wie bei Rotwild kann ich nicht sagen, sie sind stabil und ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme damit.

Denke, dass ich mit dem gleichen Aufwand beim C1 FS knapp 1 Kg drunter bin, das bei gleicher Stabilität (hoffentlich) und mehr Federweg. Jetzt muss nur die von den Rotwilderern zum Jahrgang 2010 veränderte Geometrie (OL beim M + 10mm) passen und das Fahrwerk richtig gut funktionieren, dann hätte ich ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht......

Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Forcierer. (16. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Ständer versteckt???


 
Es gibt keinen! Mann muss nur ein gutes Gefühl fürs Gleichgewicht des Bike beim aufstellen haben!!!

Nein, der Ständer ist von der Kurbel gut verdeckt!
 Gruß


----------



## at021971 (16. September 2009)

In der Mountain Bike 10/09 steht ein einseitiger Bericht über die Probefahrt mit einem Prototypen des neuen R.R2 FS. Zudem ist in der Beilage ein kurzer Absatz zur Probefahrt mit dem R.C2 FS auf dem Eurobike Demoday.

*Aussagen zum R.R2 FS:*
"...In der Praxis ziegt sich das R.R2 als Klettermaxe der Extraklasse. Jeder noch so steile Anstiege ist explosiv erklommen, die Traktion des Fullys schlicht fantastisch......auf dem Trail is das Plus an Federweg deutlich zu spüren, das R.R2 ist für ein Racefully erstaunlich schluckfreudig. dennoch sackt der Hinterbau nie weg......Durch die lange Kettenstrebe ziegt sich das Racebike als rasanter Gleiter, weniger verspielt, aber hochpräzise and agil. ImDownhill lastet durch die vrogeschobene Ballance viel Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad, hier ist eine kundige fahrerhand nötig...."

"....Für Langstreckenracer gibt es zudem die entschärfte GT-Version."

*Fazit zum R.R2 FS:*
"So meisterhaft ist bislang kaum ein Bike in einem MB-Test geklettert. Das Rotwild R.R2 erwies sich als Fully für echte Rennprofis."

*Aussagen zum R.C2 FS:*
"....Sportlicher Tourer im Edelornat.....Das perfekte Bike für schnelle Tourer und Marathonisti soll es sein, denen das R.R2 FS zu sportlich ist......Ein Bike auf dem man sich sofort wohl fühlt. Die Geometrie passt....." 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. September 2009)

Neoxxx schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Da es mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum ist hoffe ich das ich hier richtig bin.
> 
> ...



1000 Euronen, mit Garantie ! Zuschlagen 
Die Delle, ist doch nicht tragisch, wenn Sie nicht so fett ist, dass es den Rahmen schwächt.
Dann ist auch nicht mehr so schlimm, wenn die nächsten Beulen und Kratzer reinkommen.
Es sei denn, Ihr wollt das Bike wie HHNinja (sorry, das musste sein) an die Küchenwand zur Deko hängen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



JMR ist ja nur noch unterwegs.
Nach der Transalp gleich noch ein Rennen 
Wieviele km hat denn Dein GT.2 jetzt drauf?
10.000 km doch locker, oder?

Klasse Bilder übrigens


----------



## roadrunner49 (17. September 2009)

Hallo Bolzer 1711,

Schrittlänge ist 91 cm. Gewicht kommt vom Laufen. Bin bis 1998 nur RR und MTB gefahren. Das aber wie irr. Dann kam mein Sohn auf die Welt und ich hab mir einen Highteck Babyjogger gekauft und bin aufs Laufenn umgestiegen. So hatte ich ihn immer dabei. Bin dann auch Ultraläufe gelaufen und bis heute laufe ich sehr viel. Daher der Name. Ist für mich einfacher, da ich wegen meinem Job dauernd irgenwo in der Gegend rumfliege- fahre. Laufen kannst immer und überall. Seit 3 Jahren bin ich aber wieder verstärkt mit dem RR und MTB unterwegs. Mit klarem Trnd zum MTB. Habe auch die rfahrung gemacht, dass ich durch das MTB Fahren und weniger Laufen eher schneller beim Laufen wurde.

Gruß
roadrunner49



Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo roadrunner49,
> 
> das nenne ich durchtrainiert, 185cm/72Kg.... ich dachte die 72 wäre die Schrittlänge, sorry, daher habe ich nachgefragt..... meine Angaben 180cm/Schrittlänge 82 cm, naja es sind genau 80 Kg ;-) muss noch was runter. Danke für die Antworten, wie gesagt melde mich nach der Testfahrt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bildchef (17. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder übrigens



Dem schliesse ich mich an!! Sehr gute Shots...aber kein Wunder: mit ner CANON EOS-1D Mark III geht so was!

 

Schönen Tag!

Michael


----------



## jmr-biking (17. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> JMR ist ja nur noch unterwegs.
> Nach der Transalp gleich noch ein Rennen
> Wieviele km hat denn Dein GT.2 jetzt drauf?
> 10.000 km doch locker, oder?
> ...



@ alex und Bildchef:

Zwischen Transalp und Rennen lagen ja immerhin 2 Wochen. Habe dort gut regeneriert und bin nur wenig gefahren. Ein kleines RWE Städeduell zwischen Daun und Gerolstein lag auch noch dazwischen. 60 Minunten im 5 Minutenwechsel mit Partner bei 400 Watt auf dem Ergometer gehen gut in die Beine. Gewonnen haben wir nicht, aber hat Spaß gemacht. 

Ganz soviele Kilometer sind es nicht, aber knapp 2000 sind es dann schon. Ich wechsle meine Bikes öfter durch, je nach Lust und Laune. 
Zur Zeit dünne ich meinen Fuhrpark aber etwas aus. Das Cube ist verkauft, der R.C1 Rahmen ebenfalls. Brauche Geld für neue Projekte.  Bleibt im Moment nur das R.GT2 und mein Centurion Hardtail. 

Die Fotos sind von sportfotograf.de Die haben die Bilder beim Vulkanbike-Marathon gemacht. Mehr Fotos gibts bei mir auf der Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mj58 (17. September 2009)

So, mein Stall hat jetzt Zuwachs bekommen. Ab sofort steht mir ein R.C1 HT zur Verfügung. 



 



Die Teileliste findet Ihr im Fotoalbum. Vielen Dank auch an _acid-driver_, von Ihm hab ich den Rahmen.


----------



## uphillking (17. September 2009)

Bisschen komische/unlogische Teile Mischung (sackschwere und superleichte). Sieht irgendwie nach Resteverwertung aus.


...und der Spacerturm geht mal gar nicht, sorry.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. September 2009)

mj58 schrieb:


> So, mein Stall hat jetzt Zuwachs bekommen. Ab sofort steht mir ein R.C1 HT zur Verfügung.
> 
> Die Teileliste findet Ihr im Fotoalbum. Vielen Dank auch an _acid-driver_, von Ihm hab ich den Rahmen.



Über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten. Das C1 HT gefällt mir an ich sehr gut. Nur die tune-Teile (Vorbau, Hörnchen und Kurbel) gefallen mir nicht, die Sattelstütze und der Sattel wiederrum schon. 
Auf jedenfall ist es sehr hochwertig ausgestattet, bis auf kleine Ausreißer wie die Schalthebel und Pedale. Auf die hätte ich mehr wert gelegt als auf die Hörnchen z.B..
Aber der Spacerturm geht wirklich nicht. Wenn der Gabelschaft nicht mehr gekürzt wird und du die Höhe brauchst, dann denke ich, dass der Rahmen etwas zu klein ist. Die Sattelstütze ist ja auch schon weit draußen. Kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Andreas_33 (17. September 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab Info´s zum Upgrade-Service:

RCC1.2 -> R.R 1 FS
RFC0.3 -> R.GT 1 FS
RFC0.4 -> E1

der alte Rahmen muß abgegeben werden und mann erhält 50% Nachlaß auf den neuen Rahmen Mj.2009

es wird also nur ein alter Rahmen in das genaue Nachfolgemodell getauscht.

Grüße 

Andreas


----------



## acid-driver (17. September 2009)

ein E1 kann auch was


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. September 2009)

mj58 schrieb:


> So, mein Stall hat jetzt Zuwachs bekommen. Ab sofort steht mir ein R.C1 HT zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome mj58,

lass Dich von den andern nicht ärgern 
Schön das Rad von Acid driver wiederzusehen auch wenn ein wenig modifiziert.
Ist der Nippel eigendlich immer noch ab?


----------



## nadhorn (17. September 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
verkaufe mein GT2 als Frameset.
Alter 10 Monate, Größe M, Frame + Dämpfer (DT XR Carbon)+Sattelstütze (P180 Carbon)+Steuersatz+Federgabel (DT XMC 130 RTLC).
Auf Wunsch auch ohne Gabel. Bei Fragen oder Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. September 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> hab Info´s zum Upgrade-Service:
> 
> ...


soviel ich weis, muss man in der gleichen Kategorie bleiben.
Es geht auch ein älteres Modell. Ich könnte z.B. mein RCC03 gegen ein 09er R.R1 upgraden. Es ist bis jetzt noch nicht entschieden, ob dies auch auf die 2010er ausgeweitet wird.


----------



## Orakel (19. September 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> hab Info´s zum Upgrade-Service:
> 
> ...


RCC1.3 --> R.R1 HT (2009)	Zuzahlung 645,-		(Rahmen incl. Steuersatz)
RCC1.0 --> R.R1 FS (2009)	Zuzahlung 1145,-		(Rahmen incl. Dämpfer und Steuersatz)
RCC1.2 --> R.R1 FS (2009)	Zuzahlung 1145,-		(Rahmen incl. Dämpfer und Steuersatz)	
RFC0.4 --> R.E1 (2009)		Zuzahlung 1245,-		(Rahmen incl. Dämpfer und Steuersatz)	
RFC0.3--> R.GT1  (2009) 	Zuzahlung 1145,-		 (Rahmen incl. Dämpfer und Steuersatz)

so würde es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. September 2009)

mmmhh,

macht das Sinn?
Du zahlst 1.100 Mücken für einen neuen sagen wir dann "state of the art" Rahmen.
Dazu kommen noch die Umbaukosten.
Heraus kommt geiler Rahmen mit alten Klamotten dran.
Wobei ich mich auch Frage, ob die alte Gabel, Lenker..... dann überhaupt noch zur neuen Geometrie passt

Würde dann lieber das alte Rotwild Bike verkaufen und mir ein neues 2010er holen, mit den neusten, aktuellen Komponenten, die dann auch genau zum Rahmen passen.
Rotwild bietet schliesslich spezielle Dämpfer und Gabeln an, die genau auf die jeweilige Rahmengeometrie optimiert sind 

Zu bedenken ist auch, dass die gebrauchten Rotwilds echt gute Preise erzielen. Wenn Du Deinen alten Rahmen zurückgibst, bekommst Du nix dafür


----------



## mc.namara (19. September 2009)

Hallo Ritter!

Mein Händler bekommt die neuen Bikes ab November, weiß aber noch nicht in welcher Reihenfolge. 
Die neuen Klamotten aus dem Katalog gibts erst im Frühjahr 

An meinem R2 HT habe ich jetzt die Procraft-Teile ausgetauscht und stattdessen die Rotwild-Teile verbaut (Vorbau S120, Lenker B120 und Sattelstütze P180). Das sieht doch gleich ganz anders aus 

Bilder folgen die Tage....

Salü und Euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. September 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter!
> 
> An meinem R2 HT habe ich jetzt die Procraft-Teile ausgetauscht und stattdessen die Rotwild-Teile verbaut (Vorbau S120, Lenker B120 und Sattelstütze P180). Das sieht doch gleich ganz anders aus
> 
> ...



Hi mc.namara,

wo hast Du die Rotwild Teile her, Händler oder Internet?
Suche nämlich noch einen Lenker.
Schade, dass Rotwild die Komponenten nicht im Shop anbietet, wäre super bequem.


----------



## mc.namara (19. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi mc.namara,
> 
> wo hast Du die Rotwild Teile her, Händler oder Internet?
> Suche nämlich noch einen Lenker.
> Schade, dass Rotwild die Komponenten nicht im Shop anbietet, wäre super bequem.



Hallo Alex,

habe die Teile vom Händler. Der hat die Procraft-Teile zurückgenommen und ich musste für die Rotwild-Teile nur einen moderaten Aufpreis zahlen.
Denke, dass beim Bestellen über einen Händler so ca. 15% Nachlass drin sein könnten.

Der Bezug über den Rotwild-Shop wäre natürlich echt am Einfachsten. Warum die das nicht wollen, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen 

Salü, Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. September 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> habe die Teile vom Händler. Der hat die Procraft-Teile zurückgenommen und ich musste für die Rotwild-Teile nur einen moderaten Aufpreis zahlen.
> Denke, dass beim Bestellen über einen Händler so ca. 15% Nachlass drin sein könnten.
> ...



Das mit der Rücknahme der alten Teile ist natürlich ein klasse Service.
Es geht doch nichts über den guten alten Händler 
Da lohnt sich die Fahrerei dann doch


----------



## mc.namara (19. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Das mit der Rücknahme der alten Teile ist natürlich ein klasse Service.
> Es geht doch nichts über den guten alten Händler
> Da lohnt sich die Fahrerei dann doch



Jepp, das sehe ich auch so.

Wollte die Rotwild-Räder ja auch erst bestellen, aber dann bin ich doch lieber die gute Stunde zum Händler gefahren und das hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> mmmhh,
> 
> macht das Sinn?
> Du zahlst 1.100 Mücken für einen neuen sagen wir dann "state of the art" Rahmen.
> ...


ich ziehe das in meinen Überlegungen mit ein, das E1 ist leichter wie das 04er und ist dazu noch Kugelgelagert (04 Gleitlager) und da ja bekanntlich das selber zusammenbauen noch viel mehr Frude macht wie neukaufen, ist es ne Überlegung wert.
An erster stelle steht natürlich ein X1.


----------



## chezjaques (19. September 2009)

Hi Rotwild Experten,
bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Rahmen zu gönnen. Soll ein Rotwild R 1.1 Aluminium Hardtail Rahmen werden. Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher ob ich mir einen 09er Auslaufmodell oder einen 2010er Rahmen kaufen soll. Zum einen bekommt man die 2009er ja Ende des Jahres günstiger auf der anderen Seite scheinen die Rahmen 2010 günstiger zu werden (R1.1 war 2009 so 1300,- und in der 2010er Preisliste 1000,- Euro). Der 2010er Rahmen soll ein komplett neues Design haben - weiß jemand mehr? Was ist verbessert. Warum kann dieser jetzt soviel günstiger angeboten werden? Über Tipps wäre dankbar.
Ich habe auch mal die Geometrien verglichen, die 2010er haben ähnlichere Geometrien wie andere Hersteller. Bei dem 2009er ist mir aufgefallen das die Rahmenhöhe zb. in S = 480mm höher ist als bei anderen Herstellern mit ähnlicher Oberrohrlänge = 575mm. Sind die alten Rotwild Hardtails damit spezial?
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Fahrnix (19. September 2009)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Hi Rotwild Experten,
> bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Rahmen zu gönnen. Soll ein Rotwild R 1.1 Aluminium Hardtail Rahmen werden. Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher ob ich mir einen 09er Auslaufmodell oder einen 2010er Rahmen kaufen soll. Zum einen bekommt man die 2009er ja Ende des Jahres günstiger auf der anderen Seite scheinen die Rahmen 2010 günstiger zu werden (R1.1 war 2009 so 1300,- und in der 2010er Preisliste 1000,- Euro). Der 2010er Rahmen soll ein komplett neues Design haben - weiß jemand mehr? Was ist verbessert. Warum kann dieser jetzt soviel günstiger angeboten werden? Über Tipps wäre dankbar.
> Ich habe auch mal die Geometrien verglichen, die 2010er haben ähnlichere Geometrien wie andere Hersteller. Bei dem 2009er ist mir aufgefallen das die Rahmenhöhe zb. in S = 480mm höher ist als bei anderen Herstellern mit ähnlicher Oberrohrlänge = 575mm. Sind die alten Rotwild Hardtails damit spezial?
> Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.



Hallo,

1) hab in der BikeBizz ein Interview mit einem Cannondale Representanten gelesen, dass noch nie so wenig hochpreisige Räder verkauft wurden wie dieses jahr. Auf Rotwild übertragen vermute ich also, dass jetzt weniger Marge drin ist.

2) Die Rahmenhöhe hat Rotwild bisher immer bis zum Ende des Sattelrohres angegeben. Schau dir die Bilder an. Das Sattelrohr ragt immer etwas (ca. 2 cm) über der Anbindung zum Steuerrohr raus. Gerade bei den HT´s gut zu sehen. Beispiel ein 54cm Rahmen würde anderswo einen 52 cm Rahmen hergeben. Da mixt sich jeder Händler was er für richtig hält.

Glück Auf.

Andreas


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2009)

chezjaques schrieb:


> ..... Soll ein Rotwild R 1.1 Aluminium Hardtail Rahmen werden. Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher ob ich mir einen 09er Auslaufmodell oder einen 2010er Rahmen kaufen soll. Zum einen bekommt man die 2009er ja Ende des Jahres günstiger auf der anderen Seite scheinen die Rahmen 2010 günstiger zu werden (R1.1 war 2009 so 1300,- und in der 2010er Preisliste 1000,- Euro). Der 2010er Rahmen soll ein komplett neues Design haben - weiß jemand mehr? Was ist verbessert. Warum kann dieser jetzt soviel günstiger angeboten werden? Über Tipps wäre dankbar.....


 
Die einzigen Augenscheinliche Änderungen 2010 sind der auf 80 mm reduzierte Federweg der Gabel und das verbreiterte Pressfit Tretlager gemäß dem BB92 Standard. 

Das Bike ist ab alternativ auch wieder mit eine 100 mm Gabel zu verwenden. Das beeinflußt dann halt Steuer- und Sitzrohrwinkel ein wenig.

Falls Du noch keine Bilder gesehen hast, hier der Vergleich: 
2009: http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2009/rr1-ht-2009
2010: http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010/rr1-ht-2010

Und Preise haben nicht nur was mit Herstellkosten zu tun. Diese definieren sich mehr über den Markt und was dieser bereit ist für ein bestimmtes Produkt zu zahlen.

ADP, so las man, strebt nach der kürzlichen Kapitalerhöhung und der Einstellung von Stefan Goetz als Marketingleiter, auch höhere Stückzahlen an. Das kann man auch mit angepassten Preisen bei geringeren Margen pro Stück erreichen. Zudem sind die Designs einiger Räder und der verwendeten, selbstentwickelten Rohrsätze in den Grundzügen jetzt schon ein paar Jahre alt. Da haben sich die Entwicklungskosten vielleicht mittlerweile amortisiert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2009)

So ein Upgrade macht durchaus Sinn. Denn nicht alle Teile an meinem Bike sind uralt. Viele sind recht neu oder entsprechen noch immer den aktuellem Stand der Technik (Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Bremse, Dämpfer, Laufräder...). Auch glaube ich, das z.B. meine diskret aufgebaute DT-Swiss Räder mit XR 4.1 Felgen und Hügi Naben leichter und besser sind als die X1800, an vielen Rotwild Bikes. 

So bin ich derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Upgrade auf ein R.R1 FS gönne, anstatt den RCC09 Rahmen noch mal bei ADP lackieren zu lassen. Dann hätte ich ein Bike, dessen Rahmen keine Kilometer drauf hätte, anstatt eines mit mehr als 10.000 km noch mal aufzuhübschen. Zudem würde dabei Geld übrig bleiben und Spielraum für ein R.S1/S2 (2009) oder R.X1 lassen.

Alternative wäre ein 2010er R.R2 GT, für das ähnlich viel Geld aufzubringen wäre, wie für obige Lösung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. September 2009)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Hi Rotwild Experten,
> bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Rahmen zu gönnen. Soll ein Rotwild R 1.1 Aluminium Hardtail Rahmen werden. Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher ob ich mir einen 09er Auslaufmodell oder einen 2010er Rahmen kaufen soll.




Gibt es überhaupt noch 2009er Räder.
Glaube die sind ausverkauft.
Die 2010 er Klamotten kommen schon in den nächsten Tagen zu den Händlern.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> So ein Upgrade macht durchaus Sinn. Denn nicht alle Teile an meinem Bike sind uralt. Viele sind recht neu oder entsprechen noch immer den aktuellem Stand der Technik (Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Bremse, Dämpfer, Laufräder...). Auch glaube ich, das z.B. meine diskret aufgebaute DT-Swiss Räder mit XR 4.1 Felgen und Hügi Naben leichter und besser sind als die X1800, an vielen Rotwild Bikes.
> 
> So bin ich derzeit auch am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Upgrade auf ein R.R1 FS gönne, anstatt den RCC09 Rahmen noch mal bei ADP lackieren zu lassen. Dann hätte ich ein Bike, dessen Rahmen keine Kilometer drauf hätte, anstatt eines mit mehr als 10.000 km noch mal aufzuhübschen. Zudem würde dabei Geld übrig bleiben und Spielraum für ein R.S1/S2 (2009) oder R.X1 lassen.
> 
> ...



Verstehe, wenn Du solch aktuelle Komponenten hast, dann kann das Sinn machen. 
Wobei ich nicht so ein Bastler bin und mir lieber ein Komplet Bike holen würde.
Wie war den Deine Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen lackieren.
Mein C1 Cross hat nämlich schon einige Blessuren


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2009)

Google mal nach Rotwild Bikes in und Du wirst genug Angebote finden. Noch aber meistens zu den Listenpreisen. Rabatt bekommst Du wahrscheinlich nur wenn man dann mit denen in direkten Kontakt tritt.

Aber Händler, die wußten was da auf der Eurobike stehen wird, werden ihre Lager tunlichst geräumt haben. So auch meiner, der auf der Eurobike bei ADP beraten und präsentiert hat. Der wußte, nach der Schulung, die ADP als Vorbereitung auf die Messe organisiert hatte, was die Stunde geschlagen hat.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ...Wobei ich nicht so ein Bastler bin und mir lieber ein Komplet Bike holen würde.


 
Basteln ist nicht das Problem, aber so wie die Räder auf der Eurobike standen, mit den optisch und technisch angepassten Komponenten, lösen sie schon einen extremen 'Will ich haben Effekt" aus. Das spricht gegen einen Tauschrahmen. Besser wäre, sie würden die 50% auch auf ein neues Rad anrechnen. Dann würde ich noch schnell ein R.S1/S2 kaufen.



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ...Wie war den Deine Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen lackieren...


 
Außer, dass ich mit meinem Händler und Ole Witrock über das Thema diskutiert habe, habe ich da noch nichts unternommen. Ich wollte es auch erst nach der Saison oder wenn ich ein anderes Bike habe angehen. Da ich den geplanten Kauf eines R.GT1 nicht getätigt habe, da es mir in schwarz einfach nicht 100%tig gefallen will und ADP kein weißes machen wollte (sie sagten nach einigem hin und her, konnten ), wäre die Lackierung erst im Winter auf der Tagesordnung gestanden.

Ob ich das noch mach. Ich weiß es nicht! An Deiner Stelle würde ich bei Deinem Hinterbau nicht lange überlegen. Für 50 EUR + MwSt. hast Du sicherlich schon größeren Blödsinn gemacht.

Was man bei Interesse aber wissen sollte, ist dass die alten Rahmen, die noch mit Klarlack überzogenes Aluminium zeigen, an diesen Stellen dann in Metallic Silber lackiert sein werden. Der Grund ist wohl, dass das Aluminium nach Jahren auch unter dem Klarlack anläuft. Das ist bei mir und dem RFR03 meines Freundes auch der Fall.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (20. September 2009)

Mal wieder ein neues Bild nach ein paar veränderungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (20. September 2009)

ahhh, unter Artgenossen, jetzt muss ich doch auch einmal ein Bild machen mit Artgenossen, bei uns gibt es auch ein Rotwildgehege, abundan tummeln sich da auch Giraffen und Dromedars.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neues Bild nach ein paar veränderungen...



HHNinja,

mal wieder mit klasse Bildern. Sehr kreativ 
Es war ja schon zu befürchten, das Dein Teil in der Küche hängen bleibt 
Die Artgenossen sollte Rotwild mal motivieren auch eine braun-weiss gefleckte Lackierung anzubieten.
Obwohl, das RED 2 kommt dem ja schon sehr nahe


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich bei Deinem Hinterbau nicht lange überlegen. Für 50 EUR + MwSt. hast Du sicherlich schon größeren Blödsinn gemacht.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



50 Euro fürs Nachlackieren finde ich voll in Ordnung.
Super, dass Rotwild den Service anbietet.
Denke ich werde das bei meiner Schwinge im Winter mal in Anspruch nehmen.




Bin mal gespannt wie die Jungs und Mädels das hinbekommen. Einfach stelle ich mir das nicht vor


----------



## Fahrnix (20. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> 50 Euro fürs Nachlackieren finde ich voll in Ordnung.
> Super, dass Rotwild den Service anbietet.
> Denke ich werde das bei meiner Schwinge im Winter mal in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> ...





Hoffentlich sind diese Pocken nicht ansteckend


----------



## hhninja81 (20. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HHNinja,
> 
> mal wieder mit klasse Bildern. Sehr kreativ
> Es war ja schon zu befürchten, das Dein Teil in der Küche hängen bleibt
> ...



Als HSV-Fan finde ich braun-weiss doof


----------



## Deleted 133688 (20. September 2009)

Moin.

Kein C2 HT für 2010, jetzt bei diesem Carbon Trend??

Wieso eigentlich nicht??

edit: Kann mir jemand sagen wie das C1 HT in silber/schwarz in natura aussieht? Ist das Glanzlack? Eigentlich ganz interessant als Option zu dem weiß Trend.


----------



## FORT_man (20. September 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neues Bild nach ein paar veränderungen...



Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, warst Du im Wildpark Schwarze Berge? 
Wildpark-Trail am Zaun entlang? Bin da auch schon oft hergefahren.

Gruß aus Bremen (Werder.... )

Martinez


----------



## at021971 (20. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ...edit: Kann mir jemand sagen wie das C1 HT in silber/schwarz in natura aussieht?....


 
Meiner Meinung nach schei... Aber laut Rotwild die Farbkombination mit den meisten Vorbestellungen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> edit: Kann mir jemand sagen wie das C1 HT in silber/schwarz in natura aussieht? Ist das Glanzlack? Eigentlich ganz interessant als Option zu dem weiß Trend.



Hier mein Bild von der Eurobike:





Es ist mit Klarlack überzogen, der glänzt. Aber nicht kitschig, eher Klassisch
Mir gefällts. 
Besonders der Preis schon ab 1890 Euro!
C1 ist übrigens die einzige Baureihe die mit 2 Farbkombinationen angeboten wird.
Richtig Klassisch wäre natürlich Silber, mit roter Schrift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (20. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Es ist mit Klarlack überzogen, der glänzt. Aber nicht kitschig, eher Klassisch
> Mir gefällts.
> Besonders der Preis schon ab 1890 Euro!
> C1 ist übrigens die einzige Baureihe die mit 2 Farbkombinationen angeboten wird.
> Richtig Klassisch wäre natürlich Silber, mit roter Schrift.


 
Naja ehrlich gesagt finde ich weiß für ein MTB sowieso irgendwie "unpraktisch" da sieht man den Dreck einfach zu sehr und irgendwann bleicht das weiß vielleicht aus? Wie ist das mit Euren "weißen" Lacken denn so? Aussehen tut es natürlich super (wenn es poliert ist;-)) Da ist das schwarz/silber eben zeitloser und es wundert mich nicht, dass hier viele Vorbestellungen eingegangen sind. Außerdem finde ich bei dem C1 in weiß, das graue nicht so toll, das war ein grund mir 2009 NICHT das C1 HT zu kaufen - wegen dem grau.

Naja 1890? Für SLX  Ich sage es mal so, ~890 Euro zahlst du weil Rotwild drauf steht.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Naja ehrlich gesagt finde ich weiß für ein MTB sowieso irgendwie "unpraktisch" da sieht man den Dreck einfach zu sehr und irgendwann bleicht das weiß vielleicht aus? Wie ist das mit Euren "weißen" Lacken denn so? Aussehen tut es natürlich super (wenn es poliert ist;-)) Da ist das schwarz/silber eben zeitloser und es wundert mich nicht, dass hier viele Vorbestellungen eingegangen sind. Außerdem finde ich bei dem C1 in weiß, das graue nicht so toll, das war ein grund mir 2009 NICHT das C1 HT zu kaufen - wegen dem grau.
> 
> Naja 1890? Für SLX  Ich sage es mal so, ~890 Euro zahlst du weil Rotwild drauf steht.



Also das Weiß von meinem Centurion HT bleicht nicht aus. Es wird zwar auch regelmäßig gewaschen, aber poliert habe ich es noch nicht. 
Zu  den Preisen von Rotwild kann man aber schon sagen, dass das bei anderen "Edel"herstellern auch so ist. Z.B. das Specialized Stumpjumper HT Comp kostet auch 1800  und ist ähnlich ausgestattet mit Komponenten von SRAM. Schau dir Rocky Mountain, Trek und wie sie alle heißen an, da wirst du ähnliche Bikes finden. 
Anders sieht es bei großen Firmen, wie die Winora Group aus zu dem Hai-Bikes gehören, MCG (Merida Centurion Germany) oder auch Cube. Nicht zu sprechen von den Versendern. Da gibts wesentlich günstigere Bikes mit SLX Ausstattungen. Dafür sind die Rahmen in den Preisklassen meist Stangenware aus Taiwan. Aber auch die ziehen mit Eigenentwicklungen nach, weil viele Bikes in dem Preis-Segment verkauft werden. Gut, die Rotwild-Rahmen kommen auch aus der Gegend, sind aber alles Eigenentwicklungen und haben ein eigenständiges, typisches Rotwild Design. 
Letztendlich entscheidet der eigene Geschmack, der Geldbeutel und die Bereitschaft etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gut, die Rotwild-Rahmen kommen auch aus der Gegend, sind aber alles Eigenentwicklungen und haben ein eigenständiges, typisches Rotwild Design.
> Letztendlich entscheidet der eigene Geschmack, der Geldbeutel und die Bereitschaft etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.



Ja, ich kenne die Rotwildrahmen nicht. Habe darüber auch noch nie nen Test gelesen (Qualität, Gewicht etc - liegen die da auch ganz vorne?? - was wiegt der aktuelle C1 Alu Rahmen denn?) Eigentlich wollte ich mir letztes Jahr das C1 HT gönnen, aber weil mir das grau überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, habe ich mir ein Canyon AL geholt. Da habe ich für 1299,-komplette XT Ausstattung und das Rahmengewicht liegt bei 1480gr. (Alu). Der Rahmen ist einmalig steif und das Bike fährt sich super. Ist zwar Stangenware aber wie du schön gesagt hast, läßt Rotwild ja auch extern fertigen und lackiert nur selbst und schraubt die Anbauteile dran....richtig? Oder wird sogar mittlerweile auch extern lackiert? 2010 gefällen mir die Rotwild Farben aber sehr gut, deswegen überlege ich


----------



## at021971 (21. September 2009)

ADP entwickelt und montiert selbst, läßt die Rahmen aber bei Topeak in Taiwan fertigen und lackieren.

Und die drei letzteren Punkte sind sicherlich nicht die Hauptkostenfaktoren eines Rahmens.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> ADP entwickelt und montiert selbst, ...



Genau, wie es eben viele tun. (Speci, Cannondale, Simplon etc etc...)

OK habe gerade gefunden der Rahmen C1 HT wiegt 1450 gr. und in den Test immer mit "überragend" abgeschnitten. 

Der Preis für das Top Modell mit 2299,- scheint ja auch gefallen zu sein. Also 08 lag der noch bei 2450,-


----------



## at021971 (21. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Genau, wie es eben viele tun. (Speci, Cannondale, Simplon etc etc...)....


 
Was ich noch vergessen hatte. ADP ist eigentlich ein Ingenieurbüro, das sich eine eigene Radmarke hält. Denn ADP entwickelt Räder nicht nur für ihre eigene Marke, sondern auch für andere aus der Radindustrie (z.B. www.additive-bikes.com) und anderen Branchen (z.B. Mercedes-Benz).

Bei Mercedes-Benz wirst Du auch einen Clone des R.C1 FS finden. Zudem haben sie Clone der Rotwild Carbon Rennräder im Programm.

Bei Additive Bikes, wirst Du z.B. das R.R1 FS in leicht abgeänderter Form und weniger aufwendigen Rohrsätzen wiederfinden. Auf der EuroBike 2007 stand noch Rotwild auf dem Carbon-Hinterbau des Free-Hill.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (21. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne die Rotwildrahmen nicht. Habe darüber auch noch nie nen Test gelesen (Qualität, Gewicht etc - liegen die da auch ganz vorne?? - was wiegt der aktuelle C1 Alu Rahmen denn?) Eigentlich wollte ich mir letztes Jahr das C1 HT gönnen, aber weil mir das grau überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, habe ich mir ein Canyon AL geholt. Da habe ich für 1299,-komplette XT Ausstattung und das Rahmengewicht liegt bei 1480gr. (Alu). Der Rahmen ist einmalig steif und das Bike fährt sich super. Ist zwar Stangenware aber wie du schön gesagt hast, läßt Rotwild ja auch extern fertigen und lackiert nur selbst und schraubt die Anbauteile dran....richtig? Oder wird sogar mittlerweile auch extern lackiert? 2010 gefällen mir die Rotwild Farben aber sehr gut, deswegen überlege ich



RW und C sind sicher 2 top Hersteller. Etwas unterschiedliche Philosophie aber sehr professionell.

Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ADP weniger professionell im Reklamationsfall ist, individueller auf die Sache eingeht - also menschlicher handelt. Das ist z.B. für mich wichtig und rechtfertigt einen etwas höheren Preis obwohl dieser nicht monetär auszudrücken ist.

Schlecht für die Buchhalter gut für die Gefühlsmenschen.

Technisch gibt es sicher leichteres, steiferes, ..... irgendwo. Aber in Summe kann man RW mit gutem Preis Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen. Gerade 2010 mit den scheinbar besseren Preisen ggü 2009.


----------



## at021971 (21. September 2009)

Wobei ein Preisvergleich mit einem Direktversender ohne Händlernetz nicht ganz fair ist. Schlag da mal die Marge des Händlers drauf und Du wirst keinen großen Preisunterschied mehr feststellen. Und das bei ganz anderen Mengen, die Canyon pro Jahr umschägt.

Zudem wirst Du bei einem Direktversender kaum noch Rabatt erhalten, bei dem Händler vor Ort sehr wohl. Und beim Thema Probefahrt muss der Direktversender auch passen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. September 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass ADP weniger professionell im Reklamationsfall ist, individueller auf die Sache eingeht - also menschlicher handelt.



Ist das so?
Wenn ich mir das so durchlese....2 Jahre max. 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen..und dabei noch folgenden Zusatz lese.....

Nicht abgedeckt sind Schäden, die durch normale Abnutzung, Verschleiß oder Materialermüdung verursacht sind. Materialermüdungserscheinungen können durch normalen Gebrauch entstehen. Es liegt im Verantwortungsbereich des Fahrradbenutzers, sein Fahrrad regelmäßig zu untersuchen. 

Kann man ja eigentlich alles auf Abnutzung bzw. Materialmüdung zurückführen.

Also läuft das eher auf "gut-will" raus und jenachdem ob man es versteht mit dem Service Mitarbeiter umzugehen.

Nach deinen Worten läuft es aber in der Praxis dann doch anders ab?


----------



## Fahrnix (21. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese....2 Jahre max. 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen..und dabei noch folgenden Zusatz lese.....
> 
> Nicht abgedeckt sind Schäden, die durch normale Abnutzung, Verschleiß oder Materialermüdung verursacht sind. Materialermüdungserscheinungen können durch normalen Gebrauch entstehen. Es liegt im Verantwortungsbereich des Fahrradbenutzers, sein Fahrrad regelmäßig zu untersuchen.
> ...




Jupp.

Selbst erfahren, immer einen gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden. War bei anderen Marken nicht so. Eben sehr professionell. Feingefühl mit dem Kunden kostet eben. Wenn weg dann ich auch weg .

P.S.: Jetzt lob ich und morgen ......

Glück Auf

Andreas


----------



## Fahrnix (21. September 2009)

Hier sind ein paar schöne pics auf der Schmolke Homepage:

http://www.schmolke-carbon.de/carbon/carbon_de/Topeak-Ergon.php


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Naja 1890? Für SLX  Ich sage es mal so, ~890 Euro zahlst du weil Rotwild drauf steht.



Schaut nicht nur auf den SLX Umwerfer.
Dämpfer, LAger, Felgen, Bremsen, Sattel..... Das summiert sich.
Rotwild mag etwas teurer sein, aber dafür bekommst Du keine Mogelpackung, wo Du nach 100 km neue Speichen einziehen musst.


----------



## acid-driver (21. September 2009)

die laufräder baut ja DT, da hat rotwild eigentlich wenig zu melden oder?

aber es stimmt schon.

im cube forum werden schon erste stimmen laut, ihre stereos würden knarzen. das scheint bei rotwild nicht der fall zu sein. anscheinend haben die die kräfte, die auf die lager wirken, besser berechnent.
und die leute müssen auch bezahlt werden


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. September 2009)

so nun nochmal eine Frage an die Experten hier 

Welches der Bikes passt besser?

R.R1 HT
R.C1 HT

Einsatzgebiet.

Trails 10%
Geröll/Schotter/Wurzel/Forst/Waldautobahn 30%
Asphalt 60%

Dabei meistens Tagestouren 50-70km. Oder eben unter der Woche die Trainingsrunde (80% Asphalt) ~40km auf Speed.

Sehe ich das richtig, aber das C1 ist doch eher was für das gemütliche Cruisen? Da sitzt man sicher sehr aufrecht?


----------



## acid-driver (21. September 2009)

also auf meinem 08er C1 saß ich immer recht sportlich. jemanden, der beide gefahren ist, gibts glaub ich nicht oder?

evtl machst du eine probefahrt mit beiden und berichtest dann?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> so nun nochmal eine Frage an die Experten hier
> 
> Welches der Bikes passt besser?
> 
> ...



Genüsslich oder Gemütlich 
Egal.
R= Race -eher leicht und schnell
C= Cross Country -  eher sportlich Komfortabel

Fahr die beiden am Besten Probe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. September 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also auf meinem 08er C1 saß ich immer recht sportlich. jemanden, der beide gefahren ist, gibts glaub ich nicht oder?
> 
> evtl machst du eine probefahrt mit beiden und berichtest dann?


 
jep. sie unterscheiden sich auch nur vom 0.5cm längerem Oberrohr und 2cm längerem Vorbau beim R1. Mein jetziges HT hat 595mm Oberrohr und 90mm Vorbau aber Standover 765mm da hat das C1 und das R1 "nur" 725/735 in Größe "M". Sprich das Oberrohr ist tiefer.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Fahr die beiden am Besten Probe


 
Ja werde ich. Aber das dauert ja noch bis die 2010 Modelle beim Händler stehen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Ja werde ich. Aber das dauert ja noch bis die 2010 Modelle beim Händler stehen.



Ich glaube gar nicht mehr so lange.
Die müssten in Kürze ausgeliefert werden.

OOOOOrakel, 

hast Du genauere Infos


----------



## at021971 (21. September 2009)

Das R.R1 HT dürfte 2010 wieder ein wenig sportlicher sein als das R.C1. Es hat zudem bis auf in der Größe XL ein längeres Oberrohr und mit der 80 mm Gabel einen steileren Steuerrohrwinkel. Bei 100 mm drüfte das evtl. schon wieder gleich sein. Im Jahr 2009 waren die noch viel enger beisammen.

Aber ein größerer Unterschied liegt in der Aluminiumlegierung der beiden Räder. Das R.R1 hat, wie alle Rotwild Cross Country & Road Bikes seit 2000 bis zur Einführung des neuen R.C1 2009, einen Rohrsatz aus AL7046 T6. Beim R.C1 ab 2009er verwendet ADP hingegen eine einfachere und kostengünstigere Aluminumlegierung (AL7005 T6). AL7046 hat bei weniger Gewicht (-12%) eine höhere Festigkeit (+16%) als AL7005 .

Zitat aus Rotwild Katalog 2008:
"_Al 7046 T6 ist eine Aluminium-Legierung, deren Unterschiede gegenüber der bisher verwendeten klassischen Al-Legierung 7020 T6 in der Zusammensetzung der einzelnen Legierungsbestandteile liegen. Die bessere Warmaushärtung des Materials führt zu einer deutlich höheren Zugfestigkeit gegenüber Al 7020 (ca. 30 %). Zusätzlich verschiebt sich die für das Bauteil so wichtige Dehngrenze erheblich nach oben (ca. 20 %) und erhöht somit die Sicherheit gegenüber Gewaltrissen oder Brüchen. Die Kombination von Al 7046 T6 mit unserer bewährten CHANNELTUBE Technologie nutzt die mechanischen Werkstoffeigenschaften und ergibt für unsere __ROTWILD Bikes ein superleichtes Rahmenmaterial mit deutlich verbessertem Leichtbau faktor  ohne Einbußen an Lebensdauer. An der Grenze des derzeit technisch Machbaren findet das Unterrohr in den Aluminium-Modellen der XC Racing Series Verwendung: 4-fach innenkonifiziert, 2-fach außenkonifi ziert, 3 verschiedene Außenkonturen (Konifizierung = Veränderung der Wandstärke)._

_Gruß_
_Thomas_


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. September 2009)

Ist doch schön, dass es in dem Forum solche Freaks gibt 
Woher habt Ihr nur dieses Detailwissen 

Kennt denn jetzt jemand die genaueren Auslieferungstermine ?

Die 2010 er RED Serie steht ja wohl schon beim Handel


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber ein größerer Unterschied liegt in der Aluminiumlegierung der beiden Räder. Das R.R1 hat, wie alle Rotwild Cross Country & Road Bikes seit 2000 bis zur Einführung des neuen R.C1 2009, einen Rohrsatz aus AL7046 T6. Beim R.C1 ab 2009er verwendet ADP hingegen eine einfachere und kostengünstigere Aluminumlegierung (AL7005 T6). AL7046 hat bei weniger Gewicht (-12%) eine höhere Festigkeit (+16%) als AL7005 .



cool danke 
Erklärt also auch wieso das R1 0.5kg leichter ist
Optisch gefällt mir der Rahmen vom C1 gerade mit der Lösung des Oberrohrs aber besser. Mein jetziges hat auch Alu 7005 und ich denke das ist der übliche Standard und sollte in Sachen Steifigkeit und Gewicht locker ausreichen.

Das C1 2010 hat auch den neuen Pressfit BB92/BB30 Standard? Also die Lagerschalen sind innen, richtig?


----------



## at021971 (22. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Das C1 2010 hat auch den neuen Pressfit BB92/BB30 Standard? Also die Lagerschalen sind innen, richtig?


Bis zum R.X1 haben alle das Innenlager nach BB90/BB92 Standard (Shimano). BB90/BB92 bedeutet ein breiteres Innenlager von 90 mm breite, anstatt der bisher üblichen Breite von 68 mm (Road) und 73 mm (MTB). Damit lassen sich Unterohre größerem Durchmesser mit dem Tretlager verbinden. Beim BB90/BB92 werden weiterhin die Standard Hollow Tech II Kurbeln mit 24 mm Achsendurchmesser verwendet. Beim BB30 bezieht sich die 30 auf den Achsendurchmesser, wohingegen der Innenlagerbreiten weiterhin 68/73 mm sind.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bis zum R.X1 haben alle das Innenlager nach BB90/BB92 Standard (Shimano). BB90/BB92 bedeutet ein breiteres Innenlager von 90 mm breite, anstatt der bisher üblichen Breite von 68 mm (Road) und 73 mm (MTB). Damit lassen sich Unterohre größerem Durchmesser mit dem Tretlager verbinden. Beim BB90/BB92 werden weiterhin die Standard Hollow Tech II Kurbeln mit 24 mm Achsendurchmesser verwendet. Beim BB30 bezieht sich die 30 auf den Achsendurchmesser, wohingegen der Innenlagerbreiten weiterhin 68/73 mm sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Okay danke. Heißt also nur, dass das Tretlager steifer sein wird als sein Vorgänger aber sich optisch sonst nichts ändern wird.


----------



## at021971 (22. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Okay danke. Heißt also nur, dass das Tretlager steifer sein wird als sein Vorgänger aber sich optisch sonst nichts ändern wird.


 
Ich habe es mir eigentlich nur beim 2010er R.R2 FS/GT genauer angeschaut und da ist der ganze Bereich deutlich vulominöser als beim Vorgänger. Das sah schon fast aus, als wenn es ein Carbon Rahmen in Monocoque-Bauweise wäre.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (22. September 2009)

Hier mal noch 2 schöne Race-Bikes!!!!


----------



## hotchili001 (22. September 2009)

Und noch eins!!!!


----------



## Orakel (22. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ich glaube gar nicht mehr so lange.
> Die müssten in Kürze ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> OOOOOrakel,
> ...


laut meinen Informationen Okt./Nov. wobei das X1 Richtung ende Nov. geht.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. September 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch 2 schöne Race-Bikes!!!!



hotchili heissen und dann so 'nen Fuhrpark 

Respekt, Super Teile 
Aber 2 mal R1 ist da nicht too much
Schätze das gehört zu Deinem Mädel, richtig?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. September 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> laut meinen Informationen Okt./Nov. wobei das X1 Richtung ende Nov. geht.


Orakel,
Auf Dich ist wie immer Verlass

Muss im Oktober dann mal mit meiner Süssen zum Rotwild Händler.
Sie hat sich in das neue C1 Fully aus der Woman Serie verliebt
Bevor Sie allerdings Ihr RCC1.3 hergibt soll muss 'ne Probefahrt her. Sicher ist sicher.......

Thomas, gibt es bei der Aluminium Legierung und bei den Lagern was zu beachten? ;-)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir eigentlich nur beim 2010er R.R2 FS/GT genauer angeschaut und da ist der ganze Bereich deutlich vulominöser als beim Vorgänger. Das sah schon fast aus, als wenn es ein Carbon Rahmen in Monocoque-Bauweise wäre.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Stimmt, schau mal hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. September 2009)

@ hotchili:

Klasse Bikes!! 
Mein R.R1 FS ist auch bald soweit. Neue Bremsen und noch ein paar Komponenten (Sattelstütze und Vorbau) sind noch unterwegs. Beim Sattel bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Da muß ich noch testen. 
Bilder folgen bald...


----------



## Forcierer. (22. September 2009)

Hallo
Poste dann mal die nächste Ausbaustufe von meinem R.E1. Geändert habe ich Reifen(VR:MM 2,5 FR, HR:MM 2,35 FR), Griffe(Sunline), Sattel(SpankSubrosa), Kettenführung(Self-Made).





















Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (22. September 2009)

Ebenfalls ein schönes Bike. Aber mit den weißen Griffen wirst du wohl nicht viel Spaß haben. Sehen zwar super aus, aber das Weiß wird schnell dreckig. Meine habe ich wieder demontiert und gegen Ergons getauscht.


----------



## Forcierer. (22. September 2009)

thx..bin jz, bevor ich die Fotos gemacht hab, schon 4 mal damit gefahren. Jedes mal am Trail und hab eigentlich nicht auf die suberkeit geachtet und sie sehen noch immer super aus...mal sehen...ich hoffe sie bleiben weiß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. September 2009)

Es gibt schon fesche bikes in dem Thread 
Forcierer, schickes E1 
(nur der Sattel mit dem Schotten Muster,  naja)
Was hast Du denn an der Kettenführung geändert?


----------



## Forcierer. (22. September 2009)

Danke.
Ich finde dass der Sattel sehr gut passt, sicht in natura sehr gelungen aus..
hab die Führung neu ans Bike geschraubt..
Lg


----------



## acid-driver (22. September 2009)

hast du von der selfmade kettenführung bilder?


----------



## Forcierer. (22. September 2009)

ja werde morgen ein paar machen..
Gruß


----------



## hotchili001 (22. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> hotchili heissen und dann so 'nen Fuhrpark
> 
> Respekt, Super Teile
> Aber 2 mal R1 ist da nicht too much
> Schätze das gehört zu Deinem Mädel, richtig?


 

Ja.da hast Du recht!!!!
Mein Mädel fährt auch noch ein R.R1-HT!!
Aber Hot Chili fahren wir Beide auch noch!!    S-Lite,ebenfalls super Bikes!!


----------



## rotwild58 (22. September 2009)

mal was von meinem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild58 (22. September 2009)

und noch eins


----------



## rotwild58 (23. September 2009)

hoffe mal klappt jetzt 







 Gruss Michael


----------



## acid-driver (23. September 2009)

yeah. sieht (trotz weiß) gut aus 

hast du den speedneedle extra für das bike anfertigen lassen?


----------



## rotwild58 (23. September 2009)

jo,  hab den Sattel extra fertigen lassen

Gruss Michael


----------



## Orakel (23. September 2009)

@Rotwild 58
wenn ich es recht sehe, hast du den guten Tune Lrs drauf.
Schönes HT


----------



## rotwild58 (23. September 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Rotwild 58
> wenn ich es recht sehe, hast du den guten Tune Lrs drauf.
> Schönes HT



Stimmt leider nicht, LRS ist ein A2Z mit ZTR Olympic Felgen
Gruss Michael


----------



## Fahrnix (23. September 2009)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht, LRS ist ein A2Z mit ZTR Olympic Felgen
> Gruss Michael



Gibt es da qualitative Unterschiede zu Tune?

Acros ist doch auch ne Nummer. Mein Tune KK LRS wiegt mit 1370 g nicht viel weniger.


----------



## rotwild58 (23. September 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Gibt es da qualitative Unterschiede zu Tune?
> 
> Acros ist doch auch ne Nummer. Mein Tune KK LRS wiegt mit 1370 g nicht viel weniger.



Habe die jetzt 600 km drauf und laufen noch wie am ersten Tag, 

 ( 1348 g) selber gewogen. 

Gruss Michael


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. September 2009)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> hoffe mal klappt jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loide ich sags Euch, die coolsten bikes gibt im Rotwild Ritter Tread 

@Rotwild 58, sehr schickes R1. 
Nur an dem Falschenhalter musst Du noch arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (23. September 2009)

passt schon, da kommen gleich wieder Erinnerungen hoch!!!



Tom


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. September 2009)

Sag ich doch, die coolsten Bikes.
Das R1 ist einfach der Kracher


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2009)

Hallo alex_RCC03!

Ich sehe, du hast den Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter an deinem Bike. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir auch 2 von diesen an mein R.R1 zu schrauben. Was hast du für Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht?
Speziell würde mich interessieren, ob die Flasche auch im Halter bleibt bei schnellen ruppigen, wurzeligen Abfahrten.
Ich habe schon einge Halter getestet, z.B der tune Wasserträger, da halten die Flaschen schlecht und beim Marathon die Flashce zu verlieren ist zeitraubend und nervend. Die Alu-Flaschenhalter von Procraft sehen zwar super aus, aber die Farbe geht mit der Zeit ab und das Alu schleift an der Flasche, dass diese auch nach der Tour/Marathon grau sind. 
Bin fast soweit, dass ich mir einen normalen 0815-Halter von Topeak dranschraube. Der erfüllt seinen Zweck und macht die Flaschen nicht kaputt.

Hat noch jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem Rotwild Carbon-Halter gemacht??


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2009)

Ach ja zum gerade aktuellen Thema R1. Kleine Vorschau auf die Schnelle:

















Heute gibt`s neue Bremsen und Griffe vom Händler. Lenker und Kleinteile sind noch bestellt. Bald hab ich alles. *Freu*


----------



## Fahrnix (24. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo alex_RCC03!
> 
> Ich sehe, du hast den Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter an deinem Bike. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir auch 2 von diesen an mein R.R1 zu schrauben. Was hast du für Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht?
> Speziell würde mich interessieren, ob die Flasche auch im Halter bleibt bei schnellen ruppigen, wurzeligen Abfahrten.
> ...



Hallo,

der neue RW Flaschenhalter funkt einwandfrei. Ist ja auch von Topeak.


----------



## at021971 (24. September 2009)

Der Flaschenhalter hält unter allen Bedingungen bombenfest. Er ist weder filigran noch ein extremes Leichtgewicht, sondern er ist hingegen sehr stabil. Zudem ist er wie auch die Rotwild Rahmen von Topeak. Das Topeak Logo findet man auch irgendwo auf dem Halter.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich hab halt Bedenken, dass er so instabil ist wie der tune Wasserträger UNI. Volle Flaschen hält er so gut wie garnicht, weil er nach oben hin offen ist. Der RW-Halter sieht wirklich stabiler aus. Werde wohl mal ne Testbestellung machen.

"Zitat: Zudem ist er wie auch die Rotwild Rahmen von Topeak."
Wie meinst du das denn?


----------



## at021971 (24. September 2009)

war eigentlich nur ein Bezug auf  Dein Vorhaben, einen 08/15 Halter von Topeak zu kaufen. Und das die Rotwild Alu- und Carbon-Rahmen von Topeak sind dürfte ja mittlerweile bekannt sein!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2009)

Achso, o.k. Danke!


----------



## Fahrnix (24. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich hab halt Bedenken, dass er so instabil ist wie der tune Wasserträger UNI. Volle Flaschen hält er so gut wie garnicht, weil er nach oben hin offen ist. Der RW-Halter sieht wirklich stabiler aus. Werde wohl mal ne Testbestellung machen.
> 
> "Zitat: Zudem ist er wie auch die Rotwild Rahmen von Topeak."
> Wie meinst du das denn?



Mit 17g sicher einer der Leichtesten Flaschenhalter.

Zu Topeak kann bestimmt ein anderer antworten. Ich weiß nur, dass die neben den Komponenten Rahmen als Auftragslieferant bauen. Besondere Kompetenz in Carbon. So ne Art "Graue Eminenz" in der Radbranche.


----------



## santo77 (24. September 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo die rotwild bikes produziert und in weiterer folge zusammengebaut werden?


----------



## acid-driver (24. September 2009)

hatten wir glaub ich neulich schonmal 

bei topeak/taiwan. zusammengebaut werden sie wohl hier in deutschland...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2009)

Hier mal zum nachlesen, Hausbesuch bei ADP/Rotwild:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371588


----------



## zzziege (24. September 2009)

Hallo,
da ich mich von einigen Rotwild teilen trennen will (muß) habe ein Orginal Rotwild Werkzeug zum wechseln der Lager zuverkaufen vielleicht hat einer intresse

Gruss


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo alex_RCC03!
> 
> Ich sehe, du hast den Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter an deinem Bike. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir auch 2 von diesen an mein R.R1 zu schrauben. Was hast du für Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht?
> 
> Hat noch jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem Rotwild Carbon-Halter gemacht??



Hi JMR,

Flaschenhalter funktioniert prima. 
Nutzte den natürlich mit der Rotwild Camelback Flasche(wenn schon, denn schon  ) 
HAbe den ehrlich gesagt wegen der Optik gekauft. Die Gewichtsersparnis, spielt bei meinem All Mountain kaum 'ne Rolle.
Preis ist leider etwas heftig
 aber wenn's schön macht..........

Schau mal ob Du wieder welche bekommst, die Halter waren lange Zeit ausverkauft.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ach ja zum gerade aktuellen Thema R1. Kleine Vorschau auf die Schnelle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii und noch ein R1!!! Jetzt wird's unheimlich.
Schickes Teil JMR. 
Dein neuer Untersatz für die nächste Transalp?

JA gibt es denn nur R1 Bilder??
Und noch keine 2010 er Rotwild im Einsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (24. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi JMR,
> 
> Flaschenhalter funktioniert prima.
> Nutzte den natürlich mit der Rotwild Camelback Flasche(wenn schon, denn schon  )
> ...



Hallo JMR, hallo Rotwild-Ritter,

ich habe auch den Rotwild-Flaschenhalter an meinem GT1 montiert. Super Teil. Hält die Flasche bombenfest und geht einigermaßen pfleglich mit den Flaschen um (wobei sich feine Kratzspuren nicht vermeiden lassen).

Kann ich also auch wirklich nur empfehlen.

Bei rad-laden.de habe ich erst vor kurze noch meinen bekommen, frag doch mal nach, ob sie noch welche auf Lager haben.

Salü, Mac


----------



## mc.namara (24. September 2009)

Hallo Ritter,

was mich mal noch interessieren würde: wie transportiert Ihr denn Eure Carbon-Bikes?

Mein Händler meint, dass ich mein R2 HT nicht auf dem Dachträger montieren soll, wegen dem Druck, denn der Halter auf das Material ausübt.

Also bleibt mir nur der Transport im Kofferraum. Das kann es aber doch nicht sein...... 

Wie macht Ihr das? Oder ist es beim Fahren eines Carbonrads obligatorisch, einen VW T4 anzuschaffen??? 

Salü, Mac


----------



## hhninja81 (24. September 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> was mich mal noch interessieren würde: wie transportiert Ihr denn Eure Carbon-Bikes?
> 
> ...



Also, ich habe noch keine Problem gehabt.


----------



## Ullerich (25. September 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> was mich mal noch interessieren würde: wie transportiert Ihr denn Eure Carbon-Bikes?



Mit nem Träger wie der auf dem Bild mit dem Lambo... Am Auto muss ich allerdings noch arbeiten


----------



## Fahrnix (25. September 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Ritter,
> 
> was mich mal noch interessieren würde: wie transportiert Ihr denn Eure Carbon-Bikes?
> 
> ...



Hab nen Atera Giro AF. Zusätzlich kleines Tuch ums Unterrohr, damit nix verkratzt. Null Problemo.

Natürlich hämmere ich den Halter nicht fest wie die Pest! Hält aber auch wirklich gut bei nur leichtem verschließen.

http://www.atera.de/de/60_News-und-Aktuelles/News/2005/Designpreis.php

Komplettangebote gibt es günstig in der Bucht.

Glück Auf

Andreas


----------



## jmr-biking (25. September 2009)

Ich transportiere unsere Bikes fast ausschließlich im Kofferraum des Kombis. Das nervige an und abmachen des Heckträgers entfällt dann. Ich habe mir zwei Schaumstoffmatten zurecht schneiden lassen, welche dann unter bzw. zwischen den Bikes liegen. Die Taschen für den Urlaub liegen dann drum herum. Geladen ist es genau so schnell wie die Heck/Dachträger-Lösung. Bei längeren Fahrten Richtung Süden bin ich unabhängig vom Wetter, ich kann auch mal Gas auf der Autobahn geben und ich muß auf Rastplätzen nicht so Angst haben.
Zerlegen muß ich meine Bikes auch nicht, nur schnell das Vorderrad rausnehmen. Sattelstütze kann so bleiben wie sie ist.
Das nächste Auto wird dann allerdings so was wie ein VW Touran sein. Da gibts schöne Systeme fürs Innere des Wagens mit Befestigung an der Gabel und die Bikes stehen aufrecht im Auto.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. September 2009)

@ alex: Nein, nicht für eine Transalp,dafür hab ich das GT. Das wird mein Rennpferdchen für die Marathone im nächsten Jahr. Normalerweise fahre ich die alle mit meinem Hardtail, doch beim Letzten in Daun habe ich gemerkt, wie komfortabel und ermüdungsfrei doch so ein Fully auf Langstrecke sein kann.

@ alle Flaschenhaltertester: Danke für das viele Input. An rad-laden.de habe ich auch schon gedacht. Werde den Halter jetzt wohl mal testen. Fahre noch ein Rennen im Oktober.


Achso, gestern noch mit meinem Händler über RW-Bikes und Klamotten von 2010 geredet. Rollout für die Bikes wird November sein und Klamotten sogar erst Anfang 2010, bei einigen Sachen erst März 2010.
So ist meine Kenntnis über den Stand der Dinge.


----------



## mc.namara (25. September 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Achso, gestern noch mit meinem Händler über RW-Bikes und Klamotten von 2010 geredet. Rollout für die Bikes wird November sein und Klamotten sogar erst Anfang 2010, bei einigen Sachen erst März 2010.
> So ist meine Kenntnis über den Stand der Dinge.



Das deckt sich ja mit den Aussagen meines Händlers. Der meinte auch, dass frühestens Ende Oktober mit den neuen Bikes zu rechnen sei und die Klamotten erst zum Frühjahr hin ausgeliefert werden. 

Hier im Forum warten die meisten wohl auf das C2 oder das X1, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe....

Das X1 scheint wirklich toll zu werden, obwohl ich da als GT1-Fahrer mit einem Allroundrad recht gut ausgerüstet bin.

Da mir aber das Fully-Fahren doch besser gefällt als erwartet, bin ich am Grübeln, ob auch das R2 als Fully in die Garage soll (anstatt dem R2 HT). Schaun mer mal 

Salü, Mac


----------



## mc.namara (25. September 2009)

Ich nutze bisher den Dachträger von Mercedes, der ist eigentlich ganz brauchbar, da man den Halter am Unterrohr auch nicht so dolle festziehen muss, dass mein Radl bombenfest sitzt. Zudem sind die Laufräder ja noch ordentlich angegurtet.

Als mein Händler das sah, ist er beinahe in Ohnmacht gefallen und meinte, dass sei für Carbon-Rahmen gar nix. 

Seitdem kommt nur noch das GT1 aufs Dach, dass R2HT muss in den Kofferraum. Mit Abnehmen der Vorderrads geht das auch ganz gut.

Da aber bei mir im Kofferraum (zumindest zur Zeit noch) ständig der Kinderwagen rumliegt, ist das halt auch immer ein ständiges Rumgeräume....

Salü, Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. September 2009)

Ich habe auch schon so wirre Gedanken. Den Rahmen meines Centurion Hartails könnte man auch so ohne weiteres gegen einen schönen R.R2 HT Rahmen austauschen. 
Dann noch ne schöne Gabel, schöne Laufräder ... uih, das wird teuer.


----------



## corona23 (25. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Rotwild


----------



## Deichfräse (26. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute mal eben vom Vulkan El Misti im südlichen Perú runter...
Ein Traum von einem Downhill - sonst ja nicht so ganz meine Disziplin, aber das war der Hammer. Bilder und ähnliches folgen in meinem Album, wenn ich wieder in der Heimat bin.
...und eines muss man den Peruanern lassen, die Jungs sind biketechnisch ziemlich Hardcore und wir dagegen echte Warmduscher. Wo die noch mit ´nem Hardtail runter ballern, schreien wir vehement nach reichlich Federweg an Vorder- und Hinterachse.
Letztes Wochenende wurde hier eine Art CC-Rennen ausgetragen und kommenden Sonntag gibt´s wohl noch eines. Unser Bike-Guide erzählte mir auf der heutigen Tour auch von einer Art Trans Anden. Also mal wieder reichlich interessant hier unten.

Rotwild hab´ ich natürlich ein wenig publik gemacht, allerdings sind hier eher die grossen amerikanischen Marken vertreten. Muss ich wohl irgendwie mal mein E1 hier runter verfrachten...

@mc namara
Ich habe einen Lift als Dachträger, bei dem die Befestigung des Rades an Lenker und Sattel erfolgt und somit für Carbon-Rahmen keine Gefahr besteht.
Falls du mal eine Foto sehen willst schreibe mir eine PN!


Bis demnächst!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. September 2009)

JA gibt es hier denn nur noch R1 
Welcome Corona 23, schickes Teil 

@Deichfräse
hört sich an als hättest Du jede Menge Spass.
Bin gespannt auf die Bilder.
Check doch mal, ob Du einen Rotwild Import organisieren kannst 

@mc. namara
Schau mal hier:
http://www.bikesportnews.de/test-te...hardtails-aus-carbon-rotwild-rr2-ht-race.html

ein netter Test vom R.R2 HT. Auch HArdtails haben Ihre Darseinsberechtigung 


@hhninja
ich beneide Dich um Deinen Gepäckträger. Bei meinem Hobel passt leider keiner drauf 







@jmr
Ein Kumpel kommt gerade von seiner Transalp.
Bin durch  Ihn und durch Eure Berichte voll angespitzt.
Das GT ist sicherlich ne Top Wahl. Meint Ihr mit einem C1 Cross lässt sich so ne Tour bewältigen?


----------



## at021971 (27. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Meint Ihr mit einem C1 Cross lässt sich so ne Tour bewältigen?


 
Ja. warum nicht, wenn es Berge akzetabel klettert, und das tut es ja wohl. Vom Gewicht her ist es ehe kein Thema. Allenfalls Tragen könnte etwas ermüdender sein.

Guß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (28. September 2009)

Hallo alex,

klar kanst du mit deinem C1 Cross über die Alpen. Dafür ist es doch als All Mountain gebaut. Bei Anstiegen machst du die Gabel auf 100 mm runter und bei den Abfahrten hast sogar noch mehr Reserven und mehr Spaß. 
Beim Gewicht würde ich mir nicht soviele Gedanken machen. Ein Kilo mehr auf dem Rücken oder nicht macht nicht viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (28. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @mc. namara
> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.bikesportnews.de/test-te...hardtails-aus-carbon-rotwild-rr2-ht-race.html
> 
> ein netter Test vom R.R2 HT. Auch HArdtails haben Ihre Darseinsberechtigung



Hallo Alex,

jepp, der Bericht/Test trifft beschreibt das R2 HT ganz  gut, das kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Bin bei beiden Bikes (R2HT und GT1) noch ein wenig in der Findungsphase....

Ne, im Ernst: das R2HT ist mein Bike für die abendlichen Vollgastouren über Feld, Wiesen und Asphalt. Dafür ist es echt super. Das R2 FS möchte ich aber schonmal im Vergleich dazu fahren, um einfach den Unterschied zu kennen. Außerdem finde ich die Optik des neuen R2 seeeeehr ansprechend 


Mit meinem GT1 ist es irgendwie noch nicht die ganz große Liebe.

Was mich stört (habe ich schonmal erwähnt), sind u.a. die Conti Mountain King. Ich fahre mit dem GT1 ja nicht nur durch die Berge, sondern auch "normale" Touren mit der Family oder Freunden, und da sind dann natürlich auch ne Menge Asphaltstrecken dabei. Und gerade da ist der Rollwiderstand der Conti echt enorm. Im Frühjahr müssen da wohl mal andere Schlappen drauf. 
Was empfehlt Ihr denn?

Meinen Fox RP23 habe ich leider auch noch nicht optimal einstellen können. Entweder ist er zu hart oder wenn ich ihn weicher einstelle, sackt er mir mir zu sehr ab und ich kriege beim Kurvenfahren gerne mal Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen. 
Den idealen Druckpunkt habe ich bisher leider nicht gefunden.

Da heißt es wohl weiter: Testen, Testen, Testen 

Das Radl an sich ist aber echt ein Traum. Super Ergonomie. Selbst für mich alten Rückenpatienten ist hier stundenlanges Fahren kein Problem.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch das GT2, aber da hatte mein Händler keines vor Ort, weswegen es auch keinen so excellenten Sonderpreis gegeben hätte. 

Salü und Gruß an alle
Mac


----------



## FORT_man (28. September 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Mit meinem GT1 ist es irgendwie noch nicht die ganz große Liebe.
> 
> Meinen Fox RP23 habe ich leider auch noch nicht optimal einstellen können. Entweder ist er zu hart oder wenn ich ihn weicher einstelle, sackt er mir mir zu sehr ab und ich kriege beim Kurvenfahren gerne mal Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen.
> Den idealen Druckpunkt habe ich bisher leider nicht gefunden.
> ...



Hallo Mac,

mit meinem GT1 ist das schon die große Liebe 
Zur Dämpfer- und Gabel-Einstellung:
Ich wiege mit Klamotten und Rucksack ca. 80 kg und habe die Gabel und den RP23-Dämpfer wie folgt eingestellt:
Fox-Gabel: 80 psi
Dämpfer RP23: 170 psi
Reifendruck: 1,8 bis 2,0 bar, ich habe auch die Mountainking drauf.
Ich bin mit diesen Einstellungen prima über die Alpen gekommen, schnelle Abfahrten über Wurzeltrails und (kleinere) Sprünge sind kein Problem.
Die Reifen finde ich ganz ok, ich habe allerdings in einem Zeitraum von 6 Monaten den Hinterrad-Reifen ordentlich heruntergeschrubbt 
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommen beim nächsten Mal die Nobby Nic drauf.
So, ich hoffe, Du kannst mit den Angaben etwas anfangen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Martinez


----------



## bartokdinghy (28. September 2009)

Also in Belgium we love the Rotwild brand!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/163274 

my beloved R.S2 - sram red! What a great ride!!
But now I'm on the lookout for a mtb - preferably an R.R1 with magura fork.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2009)

A good choice. From novemeber there will be the new R.R1 for 2010. But you can already order from your dealer now. A great bike.

But I thought that the Belgians drive only Cannondale?


----------



## Fahrnix (29. September 2009)

bartokdinghy schrieb:


> Also in Belgium we love the Rotwild brand!!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/163274
> 
> ...



Hi,

I fully support your opineon on the R.S2. The "Red" components were not standard, so you build it up by yourself? My dealer especially likes SRAM, therefore my bike is equipped with "Red" components too.

In case you are looking for the new R.R1 please check the fork travel. 80 mm might cause a very very sporty position with disadvantages in downhill and longer distances.

I personally would consider a 2009 bike as well as there seem to be not so many real differences on the Alu versions. May you can shoot one with discount.

Whatever your language is it seems you understand German.

Have a good ride!


----------



## bartokdinghy (29. September 2009)

Hello Fahrnix - yes I understand German if I can read it slowly  . Sorry that I can not write it here
I got the S2 bike from S-tec in Schermbeck. They built it up to my specifications.

I noticed you ride an R2 ht which is looking really great!  Love it. Is that the 2009 team fiat rotwild model? 

I've got the roadbike size M - does that mean I need the mtb size M also? Or is it not that simple (as you can see I'm new to mountainbikes)? I'm 1.82M - leg 87 cm. 
cheers & vielen dank, Bart


----------



## mc.namara (29. September 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Mac,
> 
> mit meinem GT1 ist das schon die große Liebe
> Zur Dämpfer- und Gabel-Einstellung:
> ...



Hallo Martinez,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.

Den RP23 habe ich z.T. bei 150 psi eingestellt, aber der Dämpfer ist da bei mir bombenfest und reagiert z.B. fast gar nicht, wenn ich mich draufsetze. Ich wiege samt Klamotten knapp 85 kg. 

Mein Händler hat ihn mir dann auf 120 psi eingestellt, da kann ich aber nicht mehr in die Kurve fahren, ohne dass die Pedale den Boden berühren. 

Kann es sein, dass der Dämpfer defekt ist? Bin leider kein Fully-Experte, hatte bisher nur Hardtails.

Die Fox-Gabel habe ich auch bei 80psi eingestellt, die Reifen haben ca. 2,5 bar. Das passt ganz gut.

Die Nobby Nics habe ich auch im Auge, sollen ja speziell beim Rollwiderstand angenehmer zu fahren sein als die Mountain King....

Viele Grüße, Mac


----------



## jmr-biking (29. September 2009)

@ bartokdinghy und Fahrnix:

Das R.R1 HT hat bei der Race-Ausstattung eine Magura Durin drin. Mit dabei ist aber auch ein Tuning Travel Kit um den Federweg auf 100 mm zu erhöhen. Das Gleiche ist auch bei der Comp Ausstattung mit Fox 32 F100 RL Gabel der Fall. 

Das R.R1 FS Race ist mit einer Magura Durin Gabel 100 mm ausgestattet. Das R.R1 FS Comp mit einer Fox 32 F120 mit Travel Kit auf 100 mm.

Das R.R1 GT hat eine Fox 32 120 RL Gabel drin.

Quelle: Der neue Rotwild 2010 Katalog. Hab ihn schon hier in Papierform.


----------



## Fahrnix (29. September 2009)

bartokdinghy schrieb:


> Hello Fahrnix - yes I understand German if I can read it slowly  . Sorry that I can not write it here
> I got the S2 bike from S-tec in Schermbeck. They built it up to my specifications.
> 
> I noticed you ride an R2 ht which is looking really great!  Love it. Is that the 2009 team fiat rotwild model?
> ...



Hello,

my size is 186 cm and legs are ~ 92 cm. So I ride the "L" race bike and also "L" in MTB. It is the 2009 team Fiat Rotwild bike with 100 mm fork. Very decent colour design which I like. 

I would say "M" is your MTB size! Call the Rotwild guys to be 100% sure. They consult over the phone and have more experience.

Rgds


----------



## FORT_man (30. September 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Martinez,
> 
> ........
> Mein Händler hat ihn mir dann auf 120 psi eingestellt, da kann ich aber nicht mehr in die Kurve fahren, ohne dass die Pedale den Boden berühren.
> ...



Hallo Mac,

ich will nicht hoffen, daß da etwas mit dem Dämpfer nicht stimmt-ich kontrolliere bei meinem RP23 den Luftdruck so ca. alle 6 Wochen und da sind, wenn überhaupt, nur minimale Druckverluste.
Die Einstellung von 170 psi fahre ich seitdem ich das Rad gebraucht von Bikeride gekauft habe (7 Monate) und habe in diesem Zeitraum keine Änderung der Dämpfungseigenschaften feststellen können.
Ein Canyon-Kollege, der den gleichen Dämpfer bei seinem Bike hat, hat mir erzählt, daß man die Fox-Gabeln und Dämpfer nur bei www.toxoholics.de warten lassen kann-von wegen Spezialwerkzeug und so.
Fox lässt da wohl keine Stützpunkthändler ran, es geht also wieder um das liebe Geld...
Ich habe das noch nicht nachgeprüft, vielleicht wendest Du Dich mit dem Dämpfer-Problem mal an die Toxoholic-Leute?

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo alex,
> 
> klar kanst du mit deinem C1 Cross über die Alpen. Dafür ist es doch als All Mountain gebaut. Bei Anstiegen machst du die Gabel auf 100 mm runter und bei den Abfahrten hast sogar noch mehr Reserven und mehr Spaß.
> Beim Gewicht würde ich mir nicht soviele Gedanken machen. Ein Kilo mehr auf dem Rücken oder nicht macht nicht viel aus.



Na dann muss Du mal mit den Jungs reden, die ich gerade getroffen habe.
Die sägen die Zahnbürsten ab und wiegen die T-Shirts um bloss das leichteste mitzunehmen. 
2  fahren übrigens ein R1 Fully 
Denke mal das Radgewicht fälllt bei meinen 95kg nicht so ins Gewicht.


----------



## at021971 (1. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na dann muss Du mal mit den Jungs reden, die ich gerade getroffen habe.
> Die sägen die Zahnbürsten ab und wiegen die T-Shirts um bloss das leichteste mitzunehmen.
> 2 fahren übrigens ein R1 Fully
> Denke mal das Radgewicht fälllt bei meinen 95kg nicht so ins Gewicht.


 
Das Gewicht des Rades ist in den Kategorien, die wir hier betrachten, bei einem AlpX zweitrangig. Ein, zwei Kilo mehr oder weniger macht sich da nicht wirklich negativ bemerkbar. 

Das mit dem Gepäck ist der Faktor, den es zu beachten gilt. Und da kann man eine Menge mehr rausholen. Wir haben auf unseren 3 AlpX immer so um die 11 kg im Rucksack gehabt. Das macht sich auf jedem Meter, den es hochgeht, negativ bemerkbar. Auch wenn es im Gelände bergab geht, fördert so ein Gewicht nicht den Spaß.

Die ersten beiden Male, war es wegen der Jahreszeit (September) auch durchaus sinnvoll, viel mitzunehmen. Beim letzten Mal sind wir das dann, basierend auf der bisher gemachten Erfahrung, trotzdem es Juli war, ähnlich angegangen. Das wird uns nicht noch einmal passieren, denn ab jetzt wird nur noch im Hochsommer gefahren. Und da braucht man vieles an Kleidung und Technik nicht, was im Herbst wegen Wind und Wetter durchaus sinnvoll ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mc.namara (1. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na dann muss Du mal mit den Jungs reden, die ich gerade getroffen habe.
> Die sägen die Zahnbürsten ab und wiegen die T-Shirts um bloss das leichteste mitzunehmen.
> 2  fahren übrigens ein R1 Fully
> Denke mal das Radgewicht fälllt bei meinen 95kg nicht so ins Gewicht.



Hallo Alex,

ich denke mal, dass jeder das für sich richtige Bike finden muss. Das R1 Fully GT scheint mir in der Tat als Allroundbike sehr interessant zu sein, die R2-Variante noch mehr 

Die Kombi aus dem bisherigen R2 und der GT-Serie finde ich sehr ansprechend. 

Mit meinem R2 HT fahre ich ja supergerne durch die Gegend (obwohl es kein Fully ist....)
Mit dem GT1 bin ich aber noch nicht so warm geworden. Das Bike hat eine super Ergonomie, dazu eine tolle Ausstattung... und trotzdem kann ich mich mit dem GT1 (noch) nicht so richtig anfreunden.... hhhmmmm?!?!?! 

Jetzt warten wir mal, bis die neuen Bikes beim Händler sind, dann sehe ich weiter....

Dein C1 müsste doch für Transalp ideal sein, oder? Das GT anscheinend ja auch, Jürgen (jmr) ist mit seinem GT2 ja super zufrieden.... Kannst ja mal mein GT1 testen 

Salü, Mac

Salü, Mac


----------



## roadrunner49 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

das würde ich nicht so sehen. Beim Bike ist für eine AlpX bei mir bei 11 kg absolut Schluß. Obwohl ich selber nur 72 kg habe. Rucksack maximal 7 kg. Weiß gar nicht wie ich auf 11 kg für den Rucksack kommen sollte. Hätte keine Ahnung was ich an Technik einpacken sollte. Das kommt vielleicht daher, dass ich nie mit einem Fully fahren würde. Was bringt es mir? Bergauf mehr Gewicht und auf den Abfahrten ein verfälschtes Feedback von der Strecke bedingt durch den Dämpfer. Möchte noch hinzufügen, dass ich nach 2 Bandscheibenvorfällen fast nur noch HT fahre und seitdem keinerlei Beschwerden mehr habe. Allerdings belaste ich meinen Rücken nicht durch unnötigen Ballast.

Gruß
rodrunner49





at021971 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht des Rades ist in den Kategorien, die wir hier betrachten, bei einem AlpX zweitrangig. Ein, zwei Kilo mehr oder weniger macht sich da nicht wirklich negativ bemerkbar.
> 
> Das mit dem Gepäck ist der Faktor, den es zu beachten gilt. Und da kann man eine Menge mehr rausholen. Wir haben auf unseren 3 AlpX immer so um die 11 kg im Rucksack gehabt. Das macht sich auf jedem Meter, den es hochgeht, negativ bemerkbar. Auch wenn es im Gelände bergab geht, fördert so ein Gewicht nicht den Spaß.
> 
> ...


----------



## mc.namara (2. Oktober 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mein GT1 testen
> 
> Salü, Mac



Naja, bei 1,95m und 95kg wirst Du mein GT1 in M wohl eher etwas unbequem finden


----------



## at021971 (2. Oktober 2009)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> ..das würde ich nicht so sehen. Beim Bike ist für eine AlpX bei mir bei 11 kg absolut Schluß. Obwohl ich selber nur 72 kg habe. Rucksack maximal 7 kg. Weiß gar nicht wie ich auf 11 kg für den Rucksack kommen sollte. Hätte keine Ahnung was ich an Technik einpacken sollte. Das kommt vielleicht daher, dass ich nie mit einem Fully fahren würde. Was bringt es mir? Bergauf mehr Gewicht und auf den Abfahrten ein verfälschtes Feedback von der Strecke bedingt durch den Dämpfer. Möchte noch hinzufügen, dass ich nach 2 Bandscheibenvorfällen fast nur noch HT fahre und seitdem keinerlei Beschwerden mehr habe. Allerdings belaste ich meinen Rücken nicht durch unnötigen Ballast


 
Wenn beim Bike bei 11 kg Schluss wäre, würden fast alle und vor allem größere Menschen keine AlpX mehr mit einem Fully machen. Und wenn überhaupt, würden sich nur Racefullys eignen. Dem ist aber nicht so. Die meisten die wir auf unseren 3 AlpX getroffen haben fahren mittlerweile ein Fully. Und viele sind nicht mit einem Ultraleichbau unterwegs. Selbst mein RCC09 Racefully kommt in Größe L auf rund 12 Kg (Flat-Rizer, Variogabel, 2,2 Reifen). 

Und einen Rucksack mit 11kg zu bepacken ist, wenn man im Herbst über die Berge geht und in Hotels und nicht auf Hütten übernachtet gar nicht so schwer. Und das hat nichts mit einem Fully zu tun, denn die diesbezügliche Ausrüstung unterscheidet sich von der eines Hardtails nur durch die evtl. mitzuführende Dämpferpumpe. Gewichtstreiber sind z.B. Lampen, Batterien, Akkus, Ladegräte und Notlader für diverse elektronische Geräte. Zudem benötigt man im Herbst und bei unbeständigem Wetter einfach mehr bzw. andere Kleidung um wechseln zu können. Hotelübernachtungen und der Wunsch in den Ortschaften auch noch was am Abend zu unternehmen bedingen mitunter, dass man nicht nur Radkleidung und Schuhe, sondern was zivilisationstauglich dabei hat.

Im Hochsommer, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, sieht das ganz schon deutlich anders aus. Da kann man sich viele dieser zusätzlichen Ausrüstungsgegenstände sparen. Und somit haben wir entschieden, dass ab jetzt immer im Hochsommer gefahren wird. Dann sollten wir beim nächsten Mal auf etliches verzichten können. Es werden weniger Trikots und Jacken benötigt. Schutzbleche, Gamaschen, Lampen samt zugehöriger Akkus oder/und Batterien bleiben wohl nächstes Mal daheim.

Aber sicherlich, man kann alles auf ein Minimum beschränken und das ganze ausgesprochen spartanische angehen. Aber der AlpX soll ja auch ein wenig mehr sein als nur puristisches Radfahren. Und große Jungs können auch ohne größere Probleme 86 kg Eigengewicht, 12 kg für das Bike sowie 11 kg für den Rucksack in rund 520 km bei 17.000 hm über die Alpen wuchten und dabei nicht den Spaß verlieren! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auch nie eine AlpX mit soviel Kram fahren. Im Sommer macht es auch mehr Spaß. Das behalte ich auch bei weiteren AlpX bei. Eine Rucksacktour werde ich auch bestimmt mal machen. Sicherlich fällt dann viel mehr Gepäck an. Als Bundeswehrsoldat schleppe ich so hin und wieder auch mal mehr als 10 kg im Rucksack durch die Gegend. Vielleicht macht mir deshalb das ein oder andere Kilo mehr oder weniger nichts aus.  

Die Frage ob Fully oder Hardtail ist bestimmt auch Geschmacksache. Das ewige Für und Wider. Ich fands mit Fully jedenfalls sehr gut zu fahren. Mit meinem Hardtail lege ich aber auch schon mal größere Strecken zurück. Ich finde es ist auf die Dauer ermüdender, da die Beine doch viel als Dämpferersatz herhalten müssen. Merke ich immer bei Marathon-Rennen. 
Hardtail ist ein aktiveres Fahren, finde ich.

Achso, es ist fertig und fahrbereit. Bis auf kleinere Dinge werde ich erstmal nichts mehr ändern. Die Rotwild-Flaschenhalter sind 2010 wohl nicht mehr im Programm??? Hab noch welche bekommen. Werde sie bald auf Tauglichkeit testen. Ohweh ich verliere ne Flasche. 













Mehr Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## bacardi1863 (2. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Achso, es ist fertig und fahrbereit. Bis auf kleinere Dinge werde ich erstmal nichts mehr ändern.



Auch wenn hier einige (m.E. zurecht) anmerken, dass das Gewicht nicht sooo entscheidend ist bei einem hobbymäßigen AlpenX - darf ich trotzdem fragen, was Dein - sehr schönes - Bike wiegt? Muss nicht aufs Gramm genau sein.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2009)

So wie es da steht wiegt es 11,70 kg. Einige Teile drücken das Gewicht. Aber auf Superleichtbau kam es mir nicht an. Die Nobbys fahre ich über den Winter runter und dann kommen ein paar Maxxis Maxx Lite oder Conti Race King drauf. Das spart wieder ein paar Gramm. Ich werde es dieses Jahr noch einmal bei einem Rennen einsetzen und nächstes Jahr meine ganzen Marathone damit bestreiten. Für nen AlpX und sonstige Touren nutze ich weiterhin mein R.GT2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bacardi1863 (2. Oktober 2009)

11,7 finde ich ein sehr guter Wert - mit den auf den Bildern ersichtlichen Komponenten. Ist das eine komplette XT Schaltung (außer der Kurbel)?


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja, außer Kurbel alles XT.


----------



## ullertom (2. Oktober 2009)

Gabel würde optisch eine weiße besser passen!!!

und demontiere die Schaltanzeige von den XT Trigger - schaut der Lenker besser aus und die Bremse kommt besser zur Geltung,

die Griffe mit den Hörnchen gefallen mir pers. gar nicht,


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ne weiße Durin wäre schon klasse. Aber ich bin sehr günstig an die Fox dran gekommen und ne weiße Gabel hat heutzutage jeder. 

Das mit den Ganganzeigen wird noch gemacht. Sind eh überflüssig. Rote Titanschrauben für die Bremshebelschelle auch bestellt und ich denke noch über schwarze KCNC Kettenblätter nach. Anfangs haben mir die Ergon-Griffe auch nicht gefallen. Aber sie liegen gut in der Hand und je länger ich drauf gucke, desto mehr gefallen sie mir. 
Ist auch ein Test. Wenn sie nix taugen fliegen sie wieder runter.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mehr Fotos in meinem Album.



Mir gefällts jedenfalls 
Kompliment, schickes R1 
Beschreibe doch das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu Deinem GT2. Grosser Unterschied?

Schlage vor wir nennen den  Fred  so langsam "R1"........
Gibt's denn keine andern Hirsche ??


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber der AlpX soll ja auch ein wenig mehr sein als nur puristisches Radfahren. Und große Jungs können auch ohne größere Probleme 86 kg Eigengewicht, 12 kg für das Bike sowie 11 kg für den Rucksack in rund 520 km bei 17.000 hm über die Alpen wuchten und dabei nicht den Spaß verlieren!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Ich will ja keine Rekorde aufstellen sondern Spass haben. Werde es im Sommer mal mit dem C1 Cross versuchen. Bei meinen 1,94 und 95 kg relativiert sich das Bike Gewicht dann doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Oktober 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Naja, bei 1,95m und 95kg wirst Du mein GT1 in M wohl eher etwas unbequem finden



Das wird wohl kaum klappen. Trotzdem danke fürs Angebot


----------



## mc.namara (2. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> JAnfangs haben mir die Ergon-Griffe auch nicht gefallen. Aber sie liegen gut in der Hand und je länger ich drauf gucke, desto mehr gefallen sie mir.
> Ist auch ein Test. Wenn sie nix taugen fliegen sie wieder runter.



Hallo Jürgen,

habe die Ergon-Griffe auch am GT1, allerdings ohne Hörnchen.

Sind klasse (speziell bei längeren Fahrten), obwohl die Optik wirklich erstmal etwas strange ist.

Dein R1 sieht übrigens klasse aus. Würde mir auch gefallen 

Salü, Mac


----------



## Chrashem (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach morgen mal neue bilder von meinem RED 2, ich habs ein wenig umgebaut. 

Folgende Dinge wurden geändert:


Gabel: 2010er Boxxer Team
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Bremsen: Avid Code
Pedale: Crankbrothers 5050 X (werden aber bald wieder gegen andere getauscht)


Geplant sind noch:
neue Laufräder (Wahrscheinlich veltec)
Lenker (Wahrscheinlich ein weißer Spank 777)
Schrauben gegen gold Eloxierte tauschen.


----------



## Orakel (3. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Gibt's denn keine andern Hirsche ??


ich hoffe mal, ende nächsten Monat gibt es etwas zum herzeigen


----------



## freizeitfred (3. Oktober 2009)

hallo hallo

ich bin nun auch fast einer von euch.

ich bin bis jetzt immer starre bikes gefahren, und hab mir nun die tage grade ein ROTWILD RDH 06 TEAM  gekauft.

nun bin ich am teile suchen.

fährt jemand von euch auch eines???

ich suche noch nach nem guten dämpfer?
leider gibt es kein bild von dem team damals online....

dann würde ich es so aufbauen.

kann mir jemand was raten?


danke und gruesse
tobias


----------



## hotchili001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein R1 bringt es in der Größe "L" auf 10,7 Kg fahrfertig!!!,absolut super Handling in allen Bereichen.Geniales Racefully,egal ob XC oder Marathon!


----------



## hotchili001 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Race-Hardtail bringt 9,2 Kg auf die Waage!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal, ende nächsten Monat gibt es etwas zum herzeigen



Was wird's denn werden ?


----------



## Orakel (4. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was wird's denn werden ?


X1


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr Rotwilderer,

melde mich mal zurück vom Alpencross; 
Bin mit dem E1 von Oberstdorf nach Riva del Grada gefahren; Auch wenn immer wieder geschrieben wird, dass ein Alpencross Bike nicht mehr als 14 kg wiegen soll, es geht auch mit mehr; Das Gewicht des Bikes ist tatsächlich nicht oder nur geringfügig das Problem; Vielmehr machte mir der Rucksack zu schaffen, der 8kg auf die Waage brachte; Mit entsprechenden Getränken und Obst auch schonmal 9 -10 Kg; 
Sicherlich ist im Herbst mehr im Rucksack als im Sommer, aber mir hat es mega Spass gemacht, und mit dem E1 die teils sehr ruppigen Downhills -> Einfach Spitze; 

Habe ein paar Bilder in mein Benutzeralbum hochgeladen;

Das Erlebnis (es war mein erster Alpencross, und den habe ich auch alleine durchgezogen) war phänomenal, und ich würde es (werde es) immer wieder tun; Die Natur, das Wetter hat zum größten Teil mitgespielt, die Trails unbeschreiblich;

Bin jetzt mit dem AlpX Virus infiziert, und werde nächstes Jahr meine Frau mitnehmen, um auch Ihr an diesen Erfahrungen teilnehmen zu lassen;

Ich würde mich über Kommentare freuen;

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrashem (4. Oktober 2009)

So wie versprochen mal ein Bild von meinem Hirschen:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> X1



Du Seggel 

Es sei Dir gegönnt. 
Wir freuen uns auf ein paar Bilder. Vielleicht bist Du ja der Erste mit einem X1. Bei Deinen Kontakten bestimmt 

Auch wenn die 2010er Rotwild sehr verführerisch sind, werde ich mein C1 Cross auch aus Budgetgründen erst mal behalten. 
Das Teil macht einen riesen Spass und passt super zu meinen Einsatzzwecken. Und wenn ich hier gerade lese, dass MAinbiker gerade eine Transalp mit seinem E1 gefahren ist, dann sollte das C1 sogar dafür passen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Rotwilderer,
> 
> Das Erlebnis (es war mein erster Alpencross, und den habe ich auch alleine durchgezogen) war phänomenal, und ich würde es (werde es) immer wieder tun; Die Natur, das Wetter hat zum größten Teil mitgespielt, die Trails unbeschreiblich;
> 
> ...



Respekt!
Transalp mit dem E1  
Bist Du den etwa alleine gefahren? 

Erzähl mal mehr, wieviele Tage, Km, Höhenmeter,..........


----------



## Orakel (4. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Du Seggel


da ich ja Urschwabe bin, und net weit weg wohn von Stuggi,weiss ich schon was ein Seggl ist


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Transalp mit dem E1
> Bist Du den etwa alleine gefahren?
> 
> Erzähl mal mehr, wieviele Tage, Km, Höhenmeter,..........



Hi Alex_RCC03,

war 6 Tage unterwegs, habe dabei 360Km und knappe 12000 Hm runtergrödelt.
Habe diese Tour alleine geplant (hatte das Buch von Achim Zahn zur Hand), die Route als Track im Internet heruntergeladen, angepasst und bin diese Tour alleine gefahren;  
Allerdings hatte ich zur Sicherheit 3 verschiedene Routen (Schwierigkeitsgrad schwer bis einfach) im GPS abgespeichert, sowie alle möglichen Abfahrten in die Täler, um bei etwaigen Problemen immer einen Ausweg zu haben;
Hatte für alle Hütten, die auf und knapp neben der Strecke verliefen die Infos gesammelt und aufgeschrieben; Dieses Zettel, und auch ddie 3 Routen ausgedruckt, laminiert und im Rucksack mitgeführt;

Ich werde (falls gewünscht) in den nächsten Tagen weitere Infos hier einbringen;
Tja und die Fahrt mit dem E1 war schwer aber unendlich geil; Ich würde dies jederzeit wieder mit diesen Bike tun, und um es gleich voprweg zu nehemen, ich betrachte das E1 (in meiner Gewichtsklasse) als "kräftiges" Allmountainbike, den ich bin 190cm groß und bringe derzeit ca. 95Kg auf die Waage;

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## speedy32 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Orakel,

habe mir auch ein X1 bestellt 

Hast du schon einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen?????

Gruß Stefan


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Oktober 2009)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hallo Orakel,
> 
> habe mir auch ein X1 bestellt
> 
> ...



Ihr Seggl


----------



## Fahrnix (5. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ihr Seggl



Seggl =

1. Männl. Glied 
2. Schimpfwort für Männer und Knaben (das Verhalten betreffend, nicht den Verstand (siehe Daggl)) 
3. Hodensack (Seggl=Sack)


Aus "Schwäbisches Lexikon von A-Z" in Internet...

Hört sich alles nicht freundlich an


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

ich schätze, er ist bloß neidisch auf die X1'se


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freizeitfred (5. Oktober 2009)

der neuling hat ein problem.

nach was muss ich suchen, damit ich hier einen ganz normalen schnellspanner verbauen kann???

bitte im rat!

danke

achso kommt aus dem rahmen:

http://www.dh-rangers.com/anhang.php?id=23652&ad=bt&adh=110


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

gibts auf der rotwild seite zu bestellen oder halt über deinen händler. 

rechts kommt das schaltauge dran. 
links heißt das teil "inlay"

edit: HIER


----------



## at021971 (5. Oktober 2009)

Habe Kontakt mit Rotwild wegen eines Upgrades RCC09 -> R.R1 FS aufgenommen. Ergebnis, auch für diese älteren Modelle gilt der Upgradepfad. Werde jetzt mal mit meinem Händler die Details klären. Auf jeden Fall hat ADP das 2009er R.R1 FS in Größe L noch auf Lager.

Bezüglich der Liefertermine für die 2010er Modelle, stellte ADP diese jetzt für November/Dezember in Aussicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## freizeitfred (5. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> gibts auf der rotwild seite zu bestellen oder halt über deinen händler.
> 
> rechts kommt das schaltauge dran.
> links heißt das teil "inlay"
> ...




tolles forum!
danke!!!

schon bestellt...liegt morgen in meinem briefkasten

hoffe ich darf noch mehr doofe fragen stellen in zukunft


----------



## Orakel (5. Oktober 2009)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hallo Orakel,
> 
> habe mir auch ein X1 bestellt
> 
> ...


Anfang Dezember


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

@ freitzetfred: kein thema 


derjenige, der sein x1 als erstes hat macht bitte anständige bilder, damit ich ordentlich auf meine tastatur sabbern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @ freitzetfred: kein thema
> 
> 
> derjenige, der sein x1 als erstes hat macht bitte anständige bilder, damit ich ordentlich auf meine tastatur sabbern kann


versteht sich doch von selbst


----------



## Chrashem (5. Oktober 2009)

Aktuell bin ich am überlegen mir ein RED1 vllt als Tourenenduro in die Garage zu stellen, damit mein dicker Hirsch nicht mehr so einsam ist . 
Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob mir das RED One nicht zu klobig dafür ist. 

Ich mein ich brauch nur nen Rad womit ich im Unterholz auch mal gut km machen kann, es aber trotzdem bei einer Abfahrt nicht soft angehen lassen muss.


----------



## freizeitfred (5. Oktober 2009)

hatte jemand von euch schonmal ein RDH bzw RDS 06 team oder ist es schonmal gefahren?
macht das spass?


----------



## Philipo (5. Oktober 2009)

Das ist nun mal mein Bambi^^ Mittlerweile knapp 2 Monate alt und gut eingefahren!

http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1938/r456hno5_jpg.htm


----------



## at021971 (5. Oktober 2009)

Chrashem schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich am überlegen mir ein RED1 vllt als Tourenenduro in die Garage zu stellen, damit mein dicker Hirsch nicht mehr so einsam ist .
> Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob mir das RED One nicht zu klobig dafür ist.
> 
> Ich mein ich brauch nur nen Rad womit ich im Unterholz auch mal gut km machen kann, es aber trotzdem bei einer Abfahrt nicht soft angehen lassen muss.


 
Wäre das nicht eher was für ein R.E1? Die 2009er dürftest Du mit ein wenig suchen jetzte auch mit schönen Rabatten bekommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rotwild58 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rotwilderer, welches Modell wäre denn als upgrad für ein RCC03 vorgesehen, danke im vorraus für etwaige Informationen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## at021971 (5. Oktober 2009)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilderer, welches Modell wäre denn als upgrad für ein RCC03 vorgesehen, danke im vorraus für etwaige Informationen.
> 
> Gruss Michael


 
Nach der Diskussion, die ich heute mit ADP und meinem Händler hatte, wird das, zumindest im Moment, scheinbar nicht so strikt gehandhabt. Ich könnte auch eine R.GT1 haben.  Kann aber evtl. auch diesmal mit dem recht radikalen Modellwechsel zu tun haben. Preis wäre bei mir etwas unter 50% vom 2009er Rahmen-Listenpreis.

Also einfach mal eine Mail (Adressen kann ich Dir per PN senden) an ADP. Oder mit einem Händler reden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (5. Oktober 2009)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilderer, welches Modell wäre denn als upgrad für ein RCC03 vorgesehen, danke im vorraus für etwaige Informationen.
> 
> Gruss Michael


ich vermute mal das R.R1 HT


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich vermute mal das R.R1 HT



Frag mich immer noch, ob sich das lohnt.
HAbe für mein 4 Jahre altes RCC03 immerhin noch 1700 Euronen bekommen


----------



## Chrashem (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja an so ein E1 habe ich auch gedacht. 

Aber es stehen auch noch Probefahrten mit Stevens/Nicolai/Norco und Reuber aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

lass das nicolai besser sein, wenn du dir ein rotwild kaufen willst


----------



## Chrashem (5. Oktober 2009)

Aus welchem Grund? Nur Rotwild in der Garage ist aber auch was eintöniges


----------



## acid-driver (5. Oktober 2009)

ich als made in germany-fanboy würde das -N- jeglichen taiwanrahmen vorziehen 

wenns leichter sein soll das helius AM, wenns was gröberes sein darf das helius AFR...


----------



## Chrashem (5. Oktober 2009)

Allerdings hat Nicolai dementsprechende Preise. 
Ich werd einfach mal alles Probefahren, nur so kann ich mal objektiv vergleichen. 

Ich möcht halt ein sauberes P/L Verhältniss. Irgendwo muss das als Student auch stimmen.

Das Norco scheidet schon wegen der Optik aus, allerdings werd ich es trotzdem Probefahren.


----------



## at021971 (5. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich vermute mal das R.R1 HT


 
Das RCC03 oder RCC0.3 sind Fullys. Also warum sollte man dann ein Hardtail nehmen bzw. akzeptieren. 

So wie ich das heute erfahren habe, könnte es durchaus auch ein anderer Rahmen sein. Es würde halt mitunter eine entsprechend andere Zuzahlung fällig. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (5. Oktober 2009)

Gelöscht. Doppelpost!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rotwild58 (5. Oktober 2009)

R R 1 HT hab ich schon, wenn dann will ich wieder ein Fully


----------



## at021971 (5. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Frag mich immer noch, ob sich das lohnt.
> HAbe für mein 4 Jahre altes RCC03 immerhin noch 1700 Euronen bekommen


 
Die Frage ist halt, ob es sich bei einem recht neuen Bike lohnt. Bei mir ist das gute Stück halt 8 Jahre alt, hat mehr als 10.000 km und drei AlpX auf dem Buckel. Da erübrigt sich die Diskussion, wenn man für rund 1.000 EUR neu anfangen kann.

Zudem hätte der RCC09 Rahmen eh bei Rotwild lackiert werden müssen, da das Unterrohr unter dem Lack korrodierte und der Lack Blasen warf. Das hätte auch 300 EUR gekostet und der Rahmen würde danach immer noch alt sein.

Auch gilt zu bedenken, dass der RCC09 Rahmen noch aus der unsäglichen Zeit stammt, als die Italiener die Rahmen bauten und etliche Rotwilds frühzeitig ihren Dienst einstellten. Zudem waren es die ersten Versuche mit dem ADP Channel Tube Rohrsätzen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob es sich bei einem recht neuen Bike lohnt. Bei mir ist das gute Stück halt 8 Jahre alt, hat mehr als 10.000 km und drei AlpX auf dem Buckel. Da erübrigt sich die Diskussion, wenn man für rund 1.000 EUR neu anfangen kann.
> 
> Zudem hätte der RCC09 Rahmen eh bei Rotwild lackiert werden müssen, da das Unterrohr unter dem Lack korrodierte und der Lack Blasen warf. Das hätte auch 300 EUR gekostet und der Rahmen würde danach immer noch alt sein.
> 
> ...



Sorry, hätte hier Rotwild58 zitieren sollen, der ein RCC03 eintauschen will.
Bei Deinem älteren RCC09 macht das Thema wie von Dir beschrieben durchaus Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (6. Oktober 2009)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilderer, welches Modell wäre denn als upgrad für ein RCC03 vorgesehen, danke im vorraus für etwaige Informationen.
> 
> Gruss Michael



Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Händler hat er mir gesagt, dass man in der gleichen Kathegorie bleiben muss. Ich könnte mein RCC0.3 nur gegen ein R.R1 FS upgraden.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## at021971 (6. Oktober 2009)

@rotwild58
Sprech mal mit Rotwild. Da geht sicherlich was.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## freizeitfred (6. Oktober 2009)

hab mal wieder ein problem
wer von euch hat schonmal ne achse gesehen, die eine länge von 170mm aufweist?
habe grade von rotwild eine achse und inlays geschickt bekommen, die meinten,das passe wohl alles zu meinem rahmen und nun hab ich die achse eingesteckt, da fehlte aber ein gutes stück

gemessen sind wie mit nem schlechten lineal zwischen 165 und 170.
kennt jemand da ne achse für????

danke


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

wie jetzt achse?

meinst du den schnellspanner?

mach doch mal ein bild


----------



## freizeitfred (6. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie jetzt achse?
> 
> meinst du den schnellspanner?
> 
> mach doch mal ein bild



ich habe ein steckachsensystem
hatte ja gestern mal ein bild hochgeladen mit den ausfallenden.
da sind nun inlays reingeschraubt worden, und nun haben die ausfallenden einen abstand von ca 165 mm

ist es so verständlich, sonst mach ich ein bild.

suche nun also eine nabe, die diese ca diese 165mm hat(zur not halt distanzscheiben einbauen) und ne steckachse von 10mm durchmesser haben.


danke


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

diese inlays sind aber eigentlich für schnellspanner 

was für einen rahmen hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freizeitfred (6. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> diese inlays sind aber eigentlich für schnellspanner
> 
> was für einen rahmen hast du denn?



die 10mm achse die mir rotwild mitgeliefert hat passt aber plan genau rein.
ist schon für die achse gedacht.

habe einen RDH06 TEAM

http://www.dh-rangers.com/anhang.php?id=23652&ad=bt&adh=110

das ist genau der gleiche rahmen.
hinten am ausfallende das schwarze sind die inlays.(aber, dass war eh klar)


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

ui, was ein brecher...
sicher, dass die achse nicht 12mm dick ist?

dann wäre sowas hier evtl was für dich.


----------



## freizeitfred (6. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ui, was ein brecher...
> sicher, dass die achse nicht 12mm dick ist?
> 
> dann wäre sowas hier evtl was für dich.





leider ziemlich sicher:-(
steht sogar auf dem rotwild lieferschein dabei.


die haben ja ein top service.
gestern mittag nur kurz nach den inlays gefragt
dann mal angerufen,da stand mein päckchen schon versandfertig im haus.
kontonummer angegeben, und los ging das ganze.
heute in der post.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

also die achse ist zu kurz?
ne nabe hast du?

dann schick die achse doch einfach wieder zurück, ruf da an und sag denen, dass die nicht passt^^


----------



## freizeitfred (6. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also die achse ist zu kurz?
> ne nabe hast du?
> 
> dann schick die achse doch einfach wieder zurück, ruf da an und sag denen, dass die nicht passt^^



nein, ich habe im grunde noch garnichts.
baue mir den rahmen grade auf.
hab nen manitou dämpfer, ne fox gabel mit schnellspanner den rahmen und nen sattel

rest kommt noch.

wo bekommt man so breite naben?


----------



## acid-driver (6. Oktober 2009)

entweder du guckst mal hier im bikermarkt oder suchst im internet nach so einer nabe. 

die DT von da oben habe ich spontan gefunden. bei etwas intensivere suche sollte da was zu finden sein.

oder du rufst nochmal an und fragst, welche sie empfehlen.


----------



## Orakel (6. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das RCC03 oder RCC0.3 sind Fullys. Also warum sollte man dann ein Hardtail nehmen bzw. akzeptieren.



i weis halt au net älles


----------



## at021971 (7. Oktober 2009)

@Jürgen alias jmr-biking
Ich bin ja gerade in der Findungsphase, ob ich meine RCC09 auf ein R.R1 FS oder ein R.GT1 upgraden soll. Für das R.GT1 spricht der etwas üppigere Federweg und die meiner Körpergröße/Schrittlänge (1,91 m / 94 cm) entgegenkommende Rahmengröße (XL). Aus den Bildern zu Deinem R.R1 FS schließe ich, dass es 2008er Modell (gerades Unterrohr) in Größe L (keine Abstützung des Sitzrohres) ist. Liege ich da richtig? 

Da mein RCC09 Rahmen (L=52 cm) über die Jahre hinweg scheinbar unter der recht weit herausgezogenen Sattelstütze (400 mm davon 26 - 27 cm herausgezogen) gelitten hat, bin ich jetzt im Zweifel, ob das R.R1 FS mit seinen 52,5 cm Rahmengröße nicht dasselbe Schicksal erleiden wird. Somit meine Frage an Dich, bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fährst Du Dein R.R1 FS und R.GT2, mit welchen Sattelstützenlängen. Und wie weit stehen diese über das Ende des Sitzrohrs heraus (Gemessen von Sitzrohroberkante bis Mitte der Sattel Klemmung).

Beim R.GT2 scheinst Du Dich anstatt der Fox Talas 140 für eine Fox F120 R entschieden zu haben. Wie sieht es da mit den Uphill-Fähigkeiten des R.GT2 aus. Vermisst Du eine Absenkung auf 100 mm oder siehst Du keinen Bedarf, mit weniger als den 120 mm Federweg zu fahren. Ich frage deshalb, weil es auf dem freien Markt die Talas nur titanfarbig gibt (das zum R.GT1 passende schwarz gibt es nur als OEM), es aber noch einen Händel gibt, der eine 2008er F120 RLC für 499 EUR anbietet. 

@hotchili001
Gleiche Rahmen-/Sattelstützenfrage auch an Dich, da Du auch eine R.R1 FS Dein Eigen nennst. Also, bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fährst Du Dein R.R1 FS, mit welchen Sattelstützenlängen. Und wie weit stehen diese über das Ende des Sitzrohrs heraus (Gemessen von Sitzrohroberkante bis Mitte der Sattelklemmung).

Danke!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## freizeitfred (7. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> entweder du guckst mal hier im bikermarkt oder suchst im internet nach so einer nabe.
> 
> die DT von da oben habe ich spontan gefunden. bei etwas intensivere suche sollte da was zu finden sein.
> 
> oder du rufst nochmal an und fragst, welche sie empfehlen.




bohre morgen meine inlays auf 12mm auf, dann wird ne normale achse eingebaut.

bezüglich der 165mm hab ich was feines gefunden.
ne DT SWISS HÜGI FR bei bike mailorder für 129euro im blow out....hihi
komplett aufgebaut mit ner DT SWISS felge die sonst so um die 60euro liegt....
ein schnäppchen.


----------



## hotchili001 (7. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> @Jürgen alias jmr-biking
> Ich bin ja gerade in der Findungsphase, ob ich meine RCC09 auf ein R.R1 FS oder ein R.GT1 upgraden soll. Für das R.GT1 spricht der etwas üppigere Federweg und die meiner Körpergröße/Schrittlänge (1,91 m / 94 cm) entgegenkommende Rahmengröße (XL). Aus den Bildern zu Deinem R.R1 FS schließe ich, dass es 2008er Modell (gerades Unterrohr) in Größe L (keine Abstützung des Sitzrohres) ist. Liege ich da richtig?
> 
> Da mein RCC09 Rahmen (L=52 cm) über die Jahre hinweg scheinbar unter der recht weit herausgezogenen Sattelstütze (400 mm davon 26 - 27 cm herausgezogen) gelitten hat, bin ich jetzt im Zweifel, ob das R.R1 FS mit seinen 52,5 cm Rahmengröße nicht dasselbe Schicksal erleiden wird. Somit meine Frage an Dich, bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fährst Du Dein R.R1 FS und R.GT2, mit welchen Sattelstützenlängen. Und wie weit stehen diese über das Ende des Sitzrohrs heraus (Gemessen von Sitzrohroberkante bis Mitte der Sattel Klemmung).
> ...


 
*Hallo Thomas,*
*ja ich fahre auch das R.R1-FS/09 in der Rahmengröße"L".*
*Ich selbst bin 1.90m groß und meine Sattelstütze ist 25 cm heraus gezogen!*
*Mein Hardtail R.R2 fahre ich beim Rennen nur in der Größe "M".*
*Ich würde den Rahmen auch nicht zu groß kaufen,da die Agilität doch sehr darunter leidet!*
*Ich hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben;*

*Gruß       Kay*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (7. Oktober 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Thomas,*
> *ja ich fahre auch das R.R1-FS/09 in der Rahmengröße"L".*
> *Ich selbst bin 1.90m groß und meine Sattelstütze ist 25 cm heraus gezogen!*
> *Mein Hardtail R.R2 fahre ich beim Rennen nur in der Größe "M".*
> ...



Hallo,

zur Größe noch einen Kommentar von mir betreffend dem HT:

Bin 186 und brauche "L". Der Wolf Kurschat hat bei ~ 183 cm tatsächlich mit dem Rahmen in Größe "S" bei Rotwild angefangen! Heute aber fährt er Fully und HT in Größe "L".  Die Rotwild Leute meinte, dass es viel Arbeit gekostet hat Ihn zu überzeugen. Das mit der Agilität wurde vom Ihm auch immer wieder genannt, speziell auf verwinkelten Strecken. Als ich vor 2 Jahren sein "S" gesehen hab fiel ich so aus den Socken und hab mit Zollstock und Lot usw. alles bei mir immer wieder ausgemessen und gecheckt. Fast schon Rahmen verkauft ...

Ich hab beim fahren verschiedener Größen eher den Eindruck gewonnen, dass mit steigender Größe die Agilität zunimmt aber die "Unsicherheit", dieses schnelle Lenkverhalten (wills mal so ausdrücken) abnimmt.

Ich denke der Schwerpunkt muss bei einem agilen Rad tiefer sein, was Du nur mit einem größeren Rahmen erreichen kannst - das im Rahmensitzgefühl!

Also der Tip der Woche: Probefahren!

Glück Auf.


----------



## hotchili001 (7. Oktober 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Größe noch einen Kommentar von mir betreffend dem HT:
> 
> ...


 
*Hallo fahrnix,*
*da hast Du sicherlich recht,aus diesem Grund fahre ich auch das "FS" in Größe L.*
*Ich finde beim Fully bin ich mit der Größe besser bedient und womit Du recht hast,die Rahmengrößen Probe zu fahren!!!*


----------



## at021971 (7. Oktober 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Thomas,*
> *ja ich fahre auch das R.R1-FS/09 in der Rahmengröße"L".*
> *Ich selbst bin 1.90m groß und meine Sattelstütze ist 25 cm heraus gezogen!*
> *Mein Hardtail R.R2 fahre ich beim Rennen nur in der Größe "M".*
> ...


 
Hi Kay,

Danke für Deine Info. Zur Vervollständigung des Bildes, hättest Du auch noch Deine Schrittlänge zur Hand?

Danke!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

hier mal meine technischen Daten:
ich selbst bin 190 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92 cm. Vor meinen Rotwilds bin ich jahrelang ein Cube AMS Pro in XL gefahren. Ich habe aber festgestellt, dass XL für mich definitiv zu groß ist. Das Bike war nicht agil und irgendwie fühlte ich mich nicht richtig wohl. Erster Test mit Rahmengröße L war dann mein Centurion Hartail. Sitzrohrlänge von 52 cm scheint für mich perfekt zu sein. Bei Rotwild ist das ja durch die Dämpferposition etwas anders. Die Sitzrohrlänge läßt sich nicht einfach so auf andere Bikes übertragen. Von der Satelhöhe bin ich aber dann wieder bei allen drei Bikes in etwa gleich. Sattelhöhe (Mitte Tretlager - Oberkannte Sitzrohr) R.GT2 80 cm und die Sattelstütze ist 21,5 cm herausgezogen. Beim R.R1 FS sieht es ähnlich aus, aber da bin ich wie du noch in der Findungsphase. Zur Zeit so: Sattelhöhe 79 cm und 23,5 cm herausgezogen. Das R.R1 ist in der Tat ein 2008er Rahmen. 

Zur Gabel am GT2: Die verbaute 120 mm Gabel macht ihre Arbeit sehr gut. Hab zwar am Anfang viel mit dem Luftdruck rumgespielt, aber das kennt man ja. Als Vergleich habe ich das Bike meiner Freundin, ein Cube AMS 125 K24 mit verbauter Talas 140. Sie nutzt die Absenkung regelmäßig. In der Ebene fährt sie meist auf 120 mm. Die Absenkung auf 100 mm hilft ihr sehr gut. 
Ich frage mich auch manchmal, ob ich nicht besser die 140er genommen hätte. Bei richtig steilen Uphills will das Bike schon mal vorne hoch gehen. Muß schon viel Gewicht nach vorne verlagern. Aber die Situation ist relativ selten. Die Talas 120 ist ne problemlose Gabel ich stelle kaum was an ihr rum, außer manchmal das Blockieren. Als Tourbike ist das GT mit der 120er Gabel m.M. genau richtig ausgestattet. Wenn du mehr Reserven im Downhill willst, dann nimm die 140er. 

Über die Fahreigenschaften des R.R1 kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da ich erst zwei Testfahrten gemacht habe. Durch meinen Aufbau als Racebike mit Flatlenker, umgedrehtem Vorbau mit gestreckterer Sitzposition geht das Bike schon gut voran. Auf dem GT2 sitze ich aufrechter. Rizerlenker, usw.. Die unterschiedlichen Geometrien merkt man schon deutlich. 
Letztlich mußt du entscheiden, was du willst, ein Racebike, oder ein Tourenbike


----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich fahre ja auch das GT1 und ein R2 HT, wenn auch nur die Zwergenversionen in Größe M 

Vom Fahrverhalten kann ich Jürgen nur recht geben: das GT1 ist aufgrund der aufrechten Sitzposition sicher ein ideales Tourenbike, das R2 eher zum Gasgeben. 

Ich fahre mit dem GT1 meine "gemütlichen" Touren, auch mal mit der Familie. Wobei der Mountain King-Reifen (habe ich ja schon mehrfach geschrieben) für Asphalt sicher nicht die beste Wahl ist. Dann hatte ich das Bike im Vinschgau im Einsatz. Da gehört das Bike eigentlich hin. Deswegen kann ich auch Jürgen gut verstehen, dass er sein GT2 als ideales Alp-X-Rad empfindet. 

Mein R2 HT ist bei mir im Einsatz, wenn ich sportlich unterwegs bin, also schnelle Touren zum Gasgeben. Mit 2.0er Race-Reifen ist das Teil auf Asphalt, Feldwegen und auch im Wald super zu Fahren. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch noch nicht so sicher, wo bei mir die Reise bezgl. der Rotwild-Bikes hingeht. Da ich in den Bergen (obwohl nur ne Stunde vom Allgäu entfernt) eher selten unterwegs bin, habe ich als Alternative zum GT1 das neue 2010er R2 GT im Auge, dass eigentlich eine Mischung aus der alten GT-Serie und den Race-Bikes ist.

Ich denke, dass man vielleicht auch einfach mal ein Bike länger ausprobieren muss, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es die falsche Entscheidung war und wieder verkauft werden muss. 

Liebe Grüße
Mac


----------



## at021971 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte. Ich glaube, ich bewege mich so langsam auf eine pro R.GT1 Entscheidung hin. Dies auch in Verbindung mit der Absicht, im Frühjahr noch eine 2010er R.R2 GT zu kaufen. Damit wären dann die Themen Tour und Training ideal abgedeckt. Damit die Kombination R.GT1 und R.R2 GT Sinn macht, werde ich mich mal nach einer Talas 140 in schwarz umsehen, da die Titanfarbene nicht zu einem rot/schwarzen Bike passt. Das wird sicherlich nicht einfach diese zu einem erträglichen Preis zu finden. Wegen der dann tourenlastigen Auslegung des R.GT1 werde ich mich auch noch mal mit dem Thema Rahmengröße beschäftigen. So ADP das R.GT1 noch in Größe L hat, würde dessen kürzeres Oberrohr dann besser zum Tourencharakter passen. In der Größe XL würde sich die Oberrohrlänge nicht mehr von der des RCC09 oder R.R1 FS unterscheiden und wieder zu einer eher gestreckten, also racelastigen Sitzhaltung führen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hotchili001 (8. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> Danke für Deine Info. Zur Vervollständigung des Bildes, hättest Du auch noch Deine Schrittlänge zur Hand?
> 
> ...


 
*Hallo Thomas,*
*meine Schrittlänge beträgt 91 cm!*

*Gruß   Kay*


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Thomas:

Wie wäre es denn hiermit: R.GT1 Special Edition. Steht bei meinem Händler zum Verkauf: Klick hier oder hier


----------



## Bildchef (8. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Thomas:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn hiermit: R.GT1 Special Edition. Steht bei meinem Händler zum Verkauf: Klick hier oder hier



WOW!! Was für ein Bike!!!

Das würde ich mir ins Zimmer stellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Thomas:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn hiermit: R.GT1 Special Edition. Steht bei meinem Händler zum Verkauf: Klick hier oder hier



So ein Tuning an einem R.GT2 zu dem Preis: das wäre mein Bike


----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte. Ich glaube, ich bewege mich so langsam auf eine pro R.GT1 Entscheidung hin. Dies auch in Verbindung mit der Absicht, im Frühjahr noch eine 2010er R.R2 GT zu kaufen. Damit wären dann die Themen Tour und Training ideal abgedeckt. Damit die Kombination R.GT1 und R.R2 GT Sinn macht, werde ich mich mal nach einer Talas 140 in schwarz umsehen, da die Titanfarbene nicht zu einem rot/schwarzen Bike passt. Das wird sicherlich nicht einfach diese zu einem erträglichen Preis zu finden. Wegen der dann tourenlastigen Auslegung des R.GT1 werde ich mich auch noch mal mit dem Thema Rahmengröße beschäftigen. So ADP das R.GT1 noch in Größe L hat, würde dessen kürzeres Oberrohr dann besser zum Tourencharakter passen. In der Größe XL würde sich die Oberrohrlänge nicht mehr von der des RCC09 oder R.R1 FS unterscheiden und wieder zu einer eher gestreckten, also racelastigen Sitzhaltung führen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

das ist sicher eine gute Idee. Ich habe aktuell mit Rotwild Kontakt wegen dem R.R2 GT und die machen mich schon ganz heiß auf das Bike... bin nur am Überlegen ob in M (wie bisher meine Bikes) oder sogar "nur" in S, dann hätte ich eine Sitzposition wie beim R.GT1......

Ob ich dann das R.GT1 oder das R.R2 HT wieder hergebe, weiß ich noch nicht. Drei Rotwild-Bikes im Keller sind wohl doch etwas zuviel des Guten, und da meine Frau nun auch noch so ein schickes C1 haben will, könnte ich so langsam bei Rotwild anfragen, ob ich direkt beliefert werde 

Speziell wenn es mal längere Strecken über die Äcker oder gröberen Untergrund geht, ist das Fully für mich schon wesentlich angenehmer. 
Aber trotz diverser defekter Bandscheiben hat mir das Fahren mit dem HT bisher keine Probleme bereitet. Auch die etwas sportlichere Sitzpostion schadet dem Rücken nicht. 

Salü, Mac


----------



## at021971 (8. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Thomas:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn hiermit: R.GT1 Special Edition. Steht bei meinem Händler zum Verkauf: Klick hier oder hier


 
Danke für den Hinweis, aber erstens möchte ich eigentlich keine komplettes Bike, da ich von Rotwild recht günstig einen Rahmen bekomme. Darüber hinaus ist das auch nicht mein Favorit aus dem Rotwild Händler Wettbewerb. Meinen Vorstellungen kommt das Bike von Zweirad Klaus deutlich näher. Zudem dürfte ein Komplettbike deutlich mehr kosten als das ADP Update Angebot, was sich dann negativ auf mein R.R2 GT Budget auswirken würde.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (8. Oktober 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> ....Ob ich dann das R.GT1 oder das R.R2 HT wieder hergebe, weiß ich noch nicht....


 
Überlege Dir das mit der Abgabe des R.GT1 recht gut, denn Carbonräder sind ja in macher Beziehung recht heikel und ohne erhöhtes Risiko nicht so einfach auf normalen Autofahrradständern zu transportieren. Auch deshalb möchte ich ein Alu-Bike haben, so dass ich es bedenkenlos auf jegliche Art, inklusive Luftfracht, transportieren kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Überlege Dir das mit der Abgabe des R.GT1 recht gut, denn Carbonräder sind ja in macher Beziehung recht heikel und ohne erhöhtes Risiko nicht so einfach auf normalen Autofahrradständern zu transportieren. Auch deshalb möchte ich ein Alu-Bike haben, so dass ich es bedenkenlos auf jegliche Art, inklusive Luftfracht, transportieren kann.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Mit dem Autotransport dürfte es beim Carbon kein Problem geben, ich habe das mal mit Rotwild abgeklärt. 
Aber die Luftfracht ist so ein Thema. Da im Mai wieder mal eine Runde Mallorca auf dem Plan steht und ich da unbedingt mein eigenes Bike dabeihaben will, ist das in der Tat ein Thema. 
Also doch drei Rotwild-Bikes in den Keller?? 

Salü, Mac


----------



## Orakel (8. Oktober 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> M
> Aber die Luftfracht ist so ein Thema.


 ich kenne mich zwar mit Carbon a bissle aus, (früher Organic gefahren) 
Wieso kann es da probleme geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

Sodele, hier jetzt noch die Bilder vom R.R2 HT nach der Montage von neuem Lenker samt Vorbau und Rotwild-Sattelstütze. Dazu gabs noch neue Ergon-Griffe. Sieht doch schon viel besser aus als mit den alten Procraft-Teilen, oder??


----------



## acid-driver (8. Oktober 2009)

hast du den alten lenker noch? ist der 31,8? könnte einen günstigen für mein winterbike brauchen


----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich kenne mich zwar mit Carbon a bissle aus, (früher Organic gefahren)
> Wieso kann es da probleme geben



Offizielles Statement von Rotwild in der Bedienungsanleitung ist, dass durch den Druck der Klemmspanner am Radhalter das Carbon beschädigt werden kann. Mir wurde allerdings mitgeteilt, dass es da, sofern man den Spanner nicht anspannt wie ein Ochse, keine Bedenken gibt.


----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du den alten lenker noch? ist der 31,8? könnte einen günstigen für mein winterbike brauchen



Ne, den hat der Händler zurückbekommen und ich dafür die Rotwild-Teile deutlich günstiger 

Salü, Mac


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, aber erstens möchte ich eigentlich keine komplettes Bike, da ich von Rotwild recht günstig einen Rahmen bekomme. Darüber hinaus ist das auch nicht mein Favorit aus dem Rotwild Händler Wettbewerb. Meinen Vorstellungen kommt das Bike von Zweirad Klaus deutlich näher. Zudem dürfte ein Komplettbike deutlich mehr kosten als das ADP Update Angebot, was sich dann negativ auf mein R.R2 GT Budget auswirken würde.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



@ Thomas:
Der Hinweis zum Kauf des GT1 war ja nicht so ernst gemeint. Das Bike von Zweirad Klaus gefällt mir zwar auch, aber einen LRS, Bremsen und ein paar kleinere Teile austauschen kann ich auch. Es ist zwar schön, aber nichts Besonderes. 

@ mc.namara:

Dein R2 sieht ja mal richtig gut aus. Mach noch die Ahead-Kappe ordentlich drauf, dass das Rotwild gerade ist. 
Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze von Rotwild sehen einfach super aus. 

Ich habe an meinem RR1 die Schaltanzeigen demontiert. Der Lenker sieht direkt cleaner aus.  War auch super easy. 10 min. Arbeit.


----------



## Orakel (8. Oktober 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Offizielles Statement von Rotwild in der Bedienungsanleitung ist, dass durch den Druck der Klemmspanner am Radhalter das Carbon beschädigt werden kann. Mir wurde allerdings mitgeteilt, dass es da, sofern man den Spanner nicht anspannt wie ein Ochse, keine Bedenken gibt.


Das problem, so habs ich verstanden/gelesen wäre die Luftfracht+Carbon


----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Das problem, so habs ich verstanden/gelesen wäre die Luftfracht+Carbon



Jepp, da wissen erfahrene Flieger aber sicher Näheres. Gibts da mit Carbon Probleme? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass die Loader besonders sorgfältig beim Be- und Entladen der Flugzeuge umgehen.

Auf dem Autodach, wie gesagt, ist Carbon laut Rotwild nicht bedenklich, allerdings ist die offizielle Aussage immer noch, dass ein Transport auf dem Autodach nix sei. 

Salü, Mac


----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ mc.namara:
> 
> Dein R2 sieht ja mal richtig gut aus. Mach noch die Ahead-Kappe ordentlich drauf, dass das Rotwild gerade ist.
> Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze von Rotwild sehen einfach super aus.
> ...



Wird doch glatt gemacht. Die Schaltanzeigen hätte ich eh noch abgeschraubt, sehen irgendwie für ein Rotwild zu billig aus 

Salü, Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Oktober 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Sodele, hier jetzt noch die Bilder vom R.R2 HT nach der Montage von neuem Lenker samt Vorbau und Rotwild-Sattelstütze. Dazu gabs noch neue Ergon-Griffe. Sieht doch schon viel besser aus als mit den alten Procraft-Teilen, oder??



Gefällt mir mal so richtig gut, Dein R2.
Die Rotwild Teile passen Super. 
Nur der Rotwild Flaschenhalter fehlt, JMR hat die letzten 2 gekauft :-(


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Oktober 2009)

Flaschenhalter gibt`s noch.  Ich hab sie von Rotwild über meinen Händler. Auf rad-laden.de gibt es sie auch noch.

Aber schnell noch welche kaufen, denn im 2010er Katalog sind sie nicht mehr drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (8. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter gibt`s noch.  Ich hab sie von Rotwild über meinen Händler. Auf rad-laden.de gibt es sie auch noch.
> 
> Aber schnell noch welche kaufen, denn im 2010er Katalog sind sie nicht mehr drin.



Schon bestellt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Oktober 2009)

Für alle *Daggl *, die sich ein X1 bestellt haben
(Seggl verwende ich lieber nicht mehr, kann nach der Erkärung von Fahrnix zu unfreundlichen Missverständnissen führen  )

Schon gelesen?

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php?id=6

"X1, eines der besten Rotwild das wir je gefahren sind......."


----------



## Fahrnix (8. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Für alle *Daggl *, die sich ein X1 bestellt haben
> (Seggl verwende ich lieber nicht mehr, kann nach der Erkärung von Fahrnix zu unfreundlichen Missverständnissen führen  )
> 
> Schon gelesen?
> ...



Aaaaaaaahh!  War doch nicht so gemeint.

Kam doch nur aus dem Wörterbuch http://www.altwuerttemberg.de/schwaebisch

Geh solchen Sachen gerne auf den Grund. Für Daggl steht da übrigens einfach nur "Idiot" 

Gruß aus´m Pott.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Oktober 2009)

Muss schon sagen, wenn ich mir nicht gerade mein C1 Cross gekauft hätte, wäre das X1 schon ein echter Spassmacher


----------



## hotchili001 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein Bild von meinem R.R1-HT
Ich finde den Rotwild Flaschenhalter sehr schick,aber von der reinen Funktion gibt es bessere,zumindest beim Rennen!


----------



## chezjaques (9. Oktober 2009)

Schönes R.R1 in Weiß. Hast Du oder Ihr schon das 2010er R.R1 in Schwarz-Weiß in natura gesehen. Wie findet ihr das Design/Lackierung im vergleich mit dem 2009er?


----------



## freizeitfred (9. Oktober 2009)

so manchmal bin ich ja fast ein bissl neidisch auf euch.
sind schon tolle räder und fotos.

aber hat jemand von euch sein bike selber zusammengebastelt?
von den bikes würde ich gerne fotos sehen.
meines sollte am montag auch fertig sein, dann kommt es hier auch rein.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Oktober 2009)

meins sah damals so aus


----------



## Fahrnix (9. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> so manchmal bin ich ja fast ein bissl neidisch auf euch.
> sind schon tolle räder und fotos.
> 
> aber hat jemand von euch sein bike selber zusammengebastelt?
> ...



Hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freizeitfred (9. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> meins sah damals so aus




nicht von der stange?
hübsch!


----------



## hotchili001 (9. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> so manchmal bin ich ja fast ein bissl neidisch auf euch.
> sind schon tolle räder und fotos.
> 
> aber hat jemand von euch sein bike selber zusammengebastelt?
> ...


 
*Hallo freizeitfred,*
*meine/unsere Bikes sind alle selbst Aufgebaut!*
*Dabei lege ich besonderen Wert aufs Gewicht,aber die Haltbarkeit muß auch stimmen!*


----------



## hotchili001 (9. Oktober 2009)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Schönes R.R1 in Weiß. Hast Du oder Ihr schon das 2010er R.R1 in Schwarz-Weiß in natura gesehen. Wie findet ihr das Design/Lackierung im vergleich mit dem 2009er?


 
*Den 2010 Rahmen habe ich schon gesehen und hoffe ihn demnächst in Händen zu halten!*


----------



## acid-driver (9. Oktober 2009)

an dem bike war garnichts von der stange, freizeitfred 

habe viel selber organisiert, damits leichter wird^^

für die marta gabs vorne nen langarmsattel, damit ich adapterlos ne 180er scheibe fahren konnte, die kurbel hat die xtr im gewicht um längen geschlagen.

einzig die reba und die laufräder waren relativ schwer. 
wobei ich bei der reba sagen muss, dass sie alles an mehrgewicht durch ihre steifigkeit wieder wett macht. 
da biegt sich meine 32er fox doch deutlich mehr


----------



## freizeitfred (9. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> an dem bike war garnichts von der stange, freizeitfred
> 
> habe viel selber organisiert, damits leichter wird^^
> 
> ...



nimm es als kompliment.
bzw
nehmt es als kompliment

die bikes passen in meinen augen von den parts an farben etc so gut zusammen, dass ich annehmen musste, dass sie so aus den tüftlerwerkstätten von rotwild stammenkönnten.

SEHR SCHÖN.

zu schön um zusammengeschustert zu sein!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine (unsere).
Leider alle von der Stange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (10. Oktober 2009)

Wahnsinn für was für Preise die Rotwild gebraucht weggehen, wenn man den NP bedenkt,
möchte mein R.R1 HT auch verkaufen aber da tut sich zur Zeit gar nichts.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320429904478&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280404177830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mc.namara (10. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Wahnsinn für was für Preise die Rotwild gebraucht weggehen, wenn man den NP bedenkt,
> möchte mein R.R1 HT auch verkaufen aber da tut sich zur Zeit gar nichts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320429904478&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...



Bei eBay würde ich das Rad auch nicht verkaufen. In zehn Tagen geht so ein Rad oft nicht weg. Und dann muss man immer wieder einstellen, das kostet Zeit und Nerven (wegen den oft naiven oder arroganten Anfragen).... und viiiieeeel Kohle 

Stelle das Rad lieber bei den entsprechenden Foren (wie hier) in den Marktplatz, das bringt sicher ein besseres Ergebnis, auch wenn es länger dauert....

Salü, Mac


----------



## mc.namara (10. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine (unsere).
> Leider alle von der Stange




Du Daggl !!!


----------



## Orakel (10. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> aber hat jemand von euch sein bike selber zusammengebastelt?
> von den bikes würde ich gerne fotos sehen.


meine zwei hab ich selbst aufgebaut, Rahmen gekauft den Rest von den "alten Bikes" abgeschraubt oder neu gekauft.
Ist Teuerer ABER macht einfach spass.
Diesesmal wird es nach 5 selbst zusammengebaute/gestellte Bikes mal wieder ein Komplett Bike (das zweite von der Stange innerhalb von 15J.) sein.


----------



## freizeitfred (10. Oktober 2009)

ich hab alle immer selber zusammen gebastelt.

dann liebt man sein bike wenigstens, und verzeiht ihm alles


----------



## Orakel (10. Oktober 2009)

@alex RCC03
der Oberschwabe scheinst du mir net zusein 
Daggl und Seggl hört sich Niedlich an, übersetzt ins Hochdeutsche haben sie doch ne Gewaltige  Kraft.
 ich fühle mich aber nicht betroffen oder so


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> @alex RCC03
> der Oberschwabe scheinst du mir net zusein
> Daggl und Seggl hört sich Niedlich an, übersetzt ins Hochdeutsche haben sie doch ne Gewaltige  Kraft.
> ich fühle mich aber nicht betroffen oder so



Alte Regel stimmt wohl, die Reingeschmeckten (mit Sicherheit falsch geschrieben) sollten das Schwäbeln lieber lassen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Wahnsinn für was für Preise die Rotwild gebraucht weggehen, wenn man den NP bedenkt,
> möchte mein R.R1 HT auch verkaufen aber da tut sich zur Zeit gar nichts.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320429904478&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...



Na wenn ich mir die Aktion anschaue wundert mich das nicht.
Schlechte Fotos, deutliche Gebrauchsspuren, RFC mit 'ner Beule im Oberrohr und das R.R über 'nen Broker verkauft. Würde auch immer einen Mindestpreis angeben. Und nach Möglichkeit im Frühjahr verkaufen.
Kann mich über den Preis meines über 4 JAhre alten RCC 0.3 jedenfalls nicht beschweren, habe 1.700 Euronen dafür bekommen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe auf unserer "Club Seite" mal 'ne neue Position aufgemacht:
"Videos und Clips rund um Rotwild"

Das Meiste habe ich gestern nacht bei You Tube gefunden, wie das von den 2 verrückten Rittern hier 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qzl76pT44s0"]YouTube - Mountain Bike Downhill -  helmet camera footage - 2000[/ame]

Unsere Interessengemeinschaft hat übrigens schon 
35 Teilnehmer 

Wer sich noch nicht angemeldet hat, hier gehts lang :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278


----------



## acid-driver (10. Oktober 2009)

hey, die hose hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr Ritter,

habe im 2010 Prospekt das E1 betrachtet, und dort haben beide Bikes das E1 FS Comp 13,6Kg und das E1 FS Pro 13,2Kg; 
Weis jemand ob sich grundlegend im Rahmen was verändert hat?, da Dämpfer und Schaltung mit ausnahme der Federgabel gleichgeblieben sind (zumindest scheint es so)

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (10. Oktober 2009)

ein anderer Lrsatz und die Schaltung, SLX anstatt XT machen den Gewichts unterschied.


----------



## wildermarkus (11. Oktober 2009)

Oje die roten Michelin Reifen hatte ich auch mal


----------



## waldhase (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Radler,
kurze Frage ich brauche ein neues Schaltwerk für mein RC1 FS Comp 2009, wer weiss ob an dem Rad ein XT-RD-M772 aus 2008 oder 2009 verbaut wurde und ob ein SGS oder GS benutzt wurde. Wenn dann jemand einen Tipp hat wo ich ein neues für Dünnes bekomme wäre da Sahne.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

die 08er und 09er serien dürften gleich sein. 

welche kassette hast du?


----------



## waldhase (11. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> die 08er und 09er serien dürften gleich sein.
> 
> welche kassette hast du?



Ich habe gelesen, dass die 09er schmaler gebaut sein soll, ansonsten kann ich mir den Preisunterschied nicht erklären.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz glauben. 

preisunterschied -> alles ist teurer geworden 

ansonsten hätte ich noch ein xt-shadow in so gut wie neu über


----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Radler,
> kurze Frage ich brauche ein neues Schaltwerk für mein RC1 FS Comp 2009, wer weiss ob an dem Rad ein XT-RD-M772 aus 2008 oder 2009 verbaut wurde und ob ein SGS oder GS benutzt wurde. Wenn dann jemand einen Tipp hat wo ich ein neues für Dünnes bekomme wäre da Sahne.


 
Ich glaube, dass die letzte XT-Gruppe 2008 auf den Markt kam. Damals wurde das Shadow Schaltwerk eingeführt, das schmaler baut und nicht mehr über den Schnellspanner hinausragt. Somit sollte es zwischen 2008 und 2009 keinen größeren Unterschied geben. Mit dem RD-M772 hast Du schon die Shadow Variante gewählt. Worauf Du achten solltest ist, dass es die SGS Version mit langem Käftig ist. -> Shimano XT Shadow RD-M772-SGS

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab eben mal geschaut. Besitze XT-Schaltwerke aus 2008 und 2009. Beides Shadow und beide sind auf die Schraube identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz glauben.
> 
> preisunterschied -> alles ist teurer geworden
> 
> ansonsten hätte ich noch ein xt-shadow in so gut wie neu über



Bzw. Wechselkurseffekt Euro/Yen


----------



## freizeitfred (11. Oktober 2009)

hallo
suche grade nach nem octalink innenlager für mein rotwild.
hat jemand sehr gute erfahrung mit einem?

oder kauf ich mir einfach ein XT?
welche achslänge nehm ich?bzw von was mache ich die abhängig?

ist das xt-shadow schaltwerk zu empfehlen?darum ging es ja bei euch hier drüber.

danke!
schönen sonntag noch


----------



## waldhase (11. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die letzte XT-Gruppe 2008 auf den Markt kam. Damals wurde das Shadow Schaltwerk eingeführt, das schmaler baut und nicht mehr über den Schnellspanner hinausragt. Somit sollte es zwischen 2008 und 2009 keinen größeren Unterschied geben. Mit dem RD-M772 hast Du schon die Shadow Variante gewählt. Worauf Du achten solltest ist, dass es die SGS Version mit langem Käftig ist. -> Shimano XT Shadow RD-M772-SGS
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Das mit SGS und GS ist klar, mir ist jedoch noch nicht klar welche bei mir verbaut ist, vermutlich GS. Diese Schaltwerke kosten rund 32...
Ansonsten werde ich das morgen bei ADP erfragen.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

joah, shadow ist schon ok. 

habe gerade eins mit mittellangem käfig hier liegen. wer mag -> PN

warum oktalink? 
ne HT2 lohnt sich wirklich^^


----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das mit SGS und GS ist klar, mir ist jedoch noch nicht klar welche bei mir verbaut ist, vermutlich GS. Diese Schaltwerke kosten rund 32...
> Ansonsten werde ich das morgen bei ADP erfragen.


 
GS = 33T Kapazität
SGS = 45T Kapazität

Kapazität = (Zähne größtes Kettenblatt - Zähne kleinstes Kettenblatte) + (Zähne größtes Ritzel - Zähne kleinstes Ritzel)

Daraus folgt: Dreifachkurbel und 9-fach Kassette erfordert SGS. Bei einer Zweifachkurbel, reicht GS.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> hallo
> suche grade nach nem octalink innenlager für mein rotwild.
> hat jemand sehr gute erfahrung mit einem?
> 
> ...


 
Wäre für Deinen Downhiller nicht eher die Shimano Saint die richtige Gruppe?

Das Shadow Schaltwerk ist schon deswegen zu empfehlen, weil es enger anliegt und somit wenig gefährdert ist. Die Funktionalität ist die gleich wie bei den normalen Schaltwerken.

Die Länge der Achse ist von der Kettenlinie abhängig, hängt also von Deinem Bike und den verwendeten Komponenten ab. Hier mal eine Erklärung zur Kettenlinie.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern das letzte Kapitel meines RCC09 eingeleitet. In Kürze wird es wieder vor seinen Schöpfer treten. Soll heißen, der Rahmen geht im Tausch gegen einen R.GT1 Rahmen an Rotwild zurück.

Nach einer abschließenden Probefahrt mit einem R.GT2 in Größe L, habe ich mich dann doch für das R.GT1 in Größe XL entschieden. Das passt einfach besser zu meiner Physiognomie. Mein Händler besorgt mir auch noch, eine schwarze 2009er Fox Talas 32 RLC 140, zu einem attraktiven Preis. 
Die Gabel war bisher der Knackpunkt, da Fox die Talas für den Aftermarket nur silber- oder titanfarbig anbietet. Nur ein paar wenige 2007er Modelle gab es noch zum Listenpreis (899 EUR) im sogenannten Talas Blue. Dieses schien auf den Fotos dunkelgrau bis schwarz zu sein. Bei Tageslicht betrachtet stellte sich dieses Talas Blue aber gestern als taubengrau heraus. Das passt einigermaßen zu den grauen RFC0.3 oder RFR0.4 (an dem sie verbaut war), aber nicht zu einem schwarz/roten R.GT1.

Auch auf die Rotwild Parts (S120 Al7075, B160 Low Rizer Carbon und P180 Carbon) gibt es einen Rabatt. Fazit: Man muß nicht unbedingt zu S-tec oder anderen Online Händler um Rotwilds günstig zu beziehen. Auch lokal kaufen kann sich aus ökonomischer Sicht durchaus rechnen.

Jetzt heißt es warten. Rotwild wird zwar schnell liefern, aber die Gabel wird etwas auf sich warten lassen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (11. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> GS = 33T Kapazität
> SGS = 45T Kapazität
> 
> Kapazität = (Zähne größtes Kettenblatt - Zähne kleinstes Kettenblatte) + (Zähne größtes Ritzel - Zähne kleinstes Ritzel)
> ...



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass alle 27 Gang Shimano Schaltungen eine lange Ausführung besitzen, ergo auch mein R.C1 FS Comp?!


----------



## freizeitfred (11. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wäre für Deinen Downhiller nicht eher die Shimano Saint die richtige Gruppe?
> 
> Das Shadow Schaltwerk ist schon deswegen zu empfehlen, weil es enger anliegt und somit wenig gefährdert ist. Die Funktionalität ist die gleich wie bei den normalen Schaltwerken.
> 
> ...



danke
dann kann ich beim meinem bike schcon von nem langen lager ausgehen
fahr ja nen 165mm hinterbau...da wird wohl die linie eher nach außen versetzt....

aber ich warte mit dem bestellen einfach mal bis der laufradsatz da ist...


----------



## freizeitfred (11. Oktober 2009)

habe leider das problem,dass ich keine 12mm dicke achse für meinen total übertrieben 
breiten hinterbau finde.

bei 165mm brauch ich doch mindestens 180mm,oder?

hoffe ihr habt tipps.auch wo ich günstge achsen bekomme, oder wer mir so was drehen kann(auch ca preis)

danke


----------



## acid-driver (11. Oktober 2009)

schonmal bei alutech oder nicolai nachgefragt? 

die bauen welche


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Rotwild Parts (S120 Al7075, B160 Low Rizer Carbon und P180 Carbon) gibt es einen Rabatt. Fazit: Man muß nicht unbedingt zu S-tec oder anderen Online Händler um Rotwilds günstig zu beziehen. Auch lokal kaufen kann sich aus ökonomischer Sicht durchaus rechnen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Stimmt, es geht nichts über einen guten Händler vor Ort, auch wenn er etwas weiter weg ist.
On-line Vertrieb rechnet sich evtl. kurzfristig beim Kauf. 
Wenn aber mal was eingestellt werden muss, Zubehör oder Extras gefragt sind, das Bike gewartet werden muss, oder Mal was kaputt geht wird mit den Online Versendern Lustig 
Zeig mal Bilder, vom GT.1 wenn's soweit ist.
Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## waldhase (12. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Daraus folgt: Dreifachkurbel und 9-fach Kassette erfordert SGS. Bei einer Zweifachkurbel, reicht GS.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Ja Rotwild verbaut die XT 2008/2009 grundsätzlich in SGS (langer Käfig).
Danke.
WH


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. Oktober 2009)

Hatte mein Rotwild gestern wieder mal in artgerechter Haltung in Gebrauch.
Hat sich sehr gefreut.

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/489014]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


Ist übrigens auch nicht von der Stange


----------



## Deichfräse (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin Ritter,

ich melde mich in der Heimat zurück! Reisebericht und Bildmaterial folgt in Kürze in der IG, die ja nun schon 37 Mitglieder zählt und dank alex auch noch um einen schönen Thread erweitert wurde.

@mac
Bilder von meinem Dachträger mache ich diese Woche und schicke sie auf deine Mail-Adresse

@Mainbiker
Daumen hoch für den AlpenX mit dem E1, spätestens 2012 bügel ich da auch rüber - mit dem E1, dem CD oder wer weiß, was bis dahin noch in meinem Stall steht - wobei der Reiz, das mit dem E1 zu tun schon enorm ist!!!!!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Deichfräse,

der AlpenX mit dem E1 ist schon der Hammer; Uphillmäßig geht sehr viel mit ner absenkbaren Gabel, und der Downhill ist echt hammer; Habe verschiedene Pic in meinem Album;

Achja ich bin Dir noch ein Bild schuldig; Die Schweissnaht ist wirklich weit nach Innen gezogen, und hat zwischen beiden enden nur noch ca. 2cm Abstand;

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Oktober 2009)

Und ich mach mir Gedanken, ob das C1 Cross für 'ne Transalp geeignet wäre


----------



## Mainbiker363 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Alex,

habe es schon mehrmals gepostet; Für mich ist das E1 ne Allzweckwaffe quasi mein Allmaountainbike; Bin halt nunmal kein Leichtgewicht, und nach nen gebrochenen Rahmen bei Genius stieg ich um auf das Ransom, mit dem ich mehrere Hochalpin Touren machte (Eisjöchel, Uinaschlucht etc.); Leider hatte ich mit dem Ransom nur Probleme und konnte dann auf (gott sei Dank) Rotwild umsteigen;
Der AlpenX war zugegeben sehr schwer, grad für mich der fast ein Flachländer ist.
Das größte Problem war der 8-9Kg schwere Rucksack; Da muss ich mir für den nächsten Cross was einfallen lassen;
Ansonst ist das E1 in meiner Gewichtsklasse ein SUUUper Touren und Allmountainbike.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Bumsfalara (13. Oktober 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> habe es schon mehrmals gepostet; Für mich ist das E1 ne Allzweckwaffe quasi mein Allmaountainbike; Bin halt nunmal kein Leichtgewicht, und nach nen gebrochenen Rahmen bei Genius stieg ich um auf das Ransom, mit dem ich mehrere Hochalpin Touren machte (Eisjöchel, Uinaschlucht etc.); Leider hatte ich mit dem Ransom nur Probleme und konnte dann auf (gott sei Dank) Rotwild umsteigen;
> Der AlpenX war zugegeben sehr schwer, grad für mich der fast ein Flachländer ist.
> ...


Was hast du denn alles in deinem Rucksack drinne? 8-9kg sind superschwer für nen Alpencross, wart ihr denn länger als 10 Tage unterwegs oder wie?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Oktober 2009)

Die ersten 2010er sind wohl schon im Einsatz:

http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...k-ergon-alban-lakata-rockt-das-roc-dazur.html
Bin gespannt wann die Bikes jetzt endlich beim Handel stehen......


----------



## Forcierer. (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ritter,
von mir und meinem E1 gibt es auch wieder Neuigkeiten: Habe soeben eine neue Totem 2-Step in weiß eingebaut! Fotos werde ich morgen posten!
Gruß


----------



## Forcierer. (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Ein neues Update von meinem E.1:
Totem 2-step air.






















Aja, die Pedale sind nur als Zwischenlösung, am Do kommen die DX wieder drauf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß


----------



## ullertom (14. Oktober 2009)

sehr schöööön das E1 - die Farbe ist wie immer TOP!!! (ich weiß von was ich spreche)

das ist aber schon eine brutale Bergabkrax`n!!!
wieviel FW hast du am E1?? 
zum Tourenfahren ist das aber nichts mehr, wieviel bringt sowas auf die Waage?


----------



## Forcierer. (14. Oktober 2009)

Danke.
FW ist vorne 180(absenkbar auf 135), hinten 175. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 15kg. Ich fahre damit sehrwohl Touren bis 5h bergauf. Dafür machts dan runter einfach mehr Spaß!
Ich weiß, einige werden mich dafür steinigen, aber mir macht das Gewicht nichts aus.
Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (14. Oktober 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Ich weiß, einige werden mich dafür steinigen



höchstens dafür, dass du weiß für ne schöne bikefarbe hältst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forcierer. (14. Oktober 2009)

ja ist ein bisschen ein Gegensatz zu deinem Bike, aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden!


----------



## acid-driver (14. Oktober 2009)

war doch nicht böse gemeint 

hat die totem mission control downhill?

was ist der genaue unterschied zur normalen mission control?


----------



## Forcierer. (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein die hat die normale MC. Ich glaube, das die MC-DH kein Floodgate hat, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Oktober 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ein neues Update von meinem E.1:
> Totem 2-step air.
> 
> ...



Fettes Teil 
5h bergauf.
Glaube ich habe mir unnötig Sorgen gemacht, ob ich mit meinem C1 Cross über die Alpen komme


----------



## freizeitfred (14. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Fettes Teil
> 5h bergauf.
> Glaube ich habe mir unnötig Sorgen gemacht, ob ich mit meinem C1 Cross über die Alpen komme



ich will mit meinem RDH06 einen alpencross machen...
sind ja garnicht so viele km und höhenmeter, oder?


wie viel ist ein durchschnittlicher albencross?
hab mich neulich auf ner seite informiert, da fand ichs locker bis lächerlich...
deshalb kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen...


----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2009)

Die wohl kürzeste und einfachste Variante geht über die alte Römerstrasse Via Claudia Augusta von Mittenwald über Fern- und Reschenpass ins Vinschgau und dann nach Riva. Das macht dann rund 350 km und 4.000 hm. 

Aber im Prinzip kannst Du Dir da beliebig wenig oder beliebig viel aufladen. 

Wir sind dreimal
2002: 7 Etappen / 441 km / 11.100 hm / 63 h Gesamt / 32 h in Bewegung
2004: 8 Etappen / 621 km / 12.800 hm / 77 h Gesamt / 49 h in Bewegung
2009: 8 Etappen / 518 km / 15.800 hm / 80 h Gesamt / 48 h in Bewegung
gefahren.

Ich würde mal sagen, dass im Schnitt Etappen von 70 -80 km und 2.000 - 2.500 hm ohne große Probleme machbar sind. Bedingung, es gibt keine längere Tragestrecken, die bewältigt werden müssen.

Mit dem RDH06 wird das aber ein schönes Stück Arbeit! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freizeitfred (14. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die wohl kürzeste und einfachste Variante geht über die alte Römerstrasse Via Claudia Augusta von Mittenwald über Fern- und Reschenpass ins Vinschgau und dann nach Riva. Das macht dann rund 350 km und 4.000 hm.
> 
> Aber im Prinzip kannst Du Dir da beliebig wenig oder beliebig viel aufladen.
> 
> ...



danke!
dann nehm ich die tour von 2002 und mach das mal schön locker nächstes jahr.
werde mir aber das gepäck vom rücken nehmen, und jemanden mit nem wohnmobil mitschicken.
zugfahren muss wohl doof sein in italien mit dem bike, oder?

mein RDH wird garnicht so schwer.
bin grade am aufbauen-bis jetzt gehts.

freu mich schon so drauf...morgen kommt mein laufrad vom lackieren zurück...juhuuuuu

fehlt nur noch der scheiß postmount adapter...


----------



## bartokdinghy (14. Oktober 2009)

Here http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/487463 is the bike that I'll be picking up coming weekend. Only the wheels will be Mavic Crossmax SLR instead of the Fulclrums..
What do you think (other than that I should start learning to write in German if I want to post here)?

Bart


----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> danke!
> dann nehm ich die tour von 2002 und mach das mal schön locker nächstes jahr....


 
Im bike-gps.de tourenplaner kannst Du ein wenig mit den Etappen der Bike Transalp Challenge spielen und Dir eine Tour zusammenstellen.

Meine 3 Transalp findest Du als GPS-Tracks bei www.gps-tour.info wenn Du dort nach at021971 suchst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (14. Oktober 2009)

hi bart,

this picture looks like stec


----------



## at021971 (14. Oktober 2009)

bartokdinghy schrieb:


> Here http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/487463 is the bike that I'll be picking up coming weekend. Only the wheels will be Mavic Crossmax SLR instead of the Fulclrums..
> What do you think (other than that I should start learning to write in German if I want to post here)?
> 
> Bart


 
Nice one! Picture taken in the backyard at S-tec.

I'm actually considering the Fulcrum Red Metal Zero wheels for my bike upgrade I ordered from ADP. The red rims fit perfectly well to the black and red frame of the R.R1 HT team-bike as well as to the frame of the R.GT1 I'm heading for.

The Mavic CrossMax SLR are nice too, but they are limited in load to 85 kg for the rider and his/her equipment. This would mean I would have to ride the bike without cloth. 

Best regards
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (14. Oktober 2009)

just read your nicname once again. 

do you still have an ok-dinghy?

sold my one this year. have you been in haltern for kehraus-race last weekend?


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Hab vor 2Tagen meinen zukünftigen Rahmen bestellt.
Unzwar den R.R2 HT mit 470mm Rahmenhöhe, freu mich schon auf den Rahmen 
Der Händler, musste den Rahmen selber erst bestellen und hat ihn heute vormittag bekommen 

Er kann meine Vorfreude nachvollziehen und hat schonmal ein Foto vom Rahmen gemacht und schickt mir das noch per Mail ;-)
Sobald ich das Bild habe, werd ich es direkt mal hier posten.




Innovativ gedacht, kompromisslos gemacht - Rotwild.


----------



## freizeitfred (14. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab vor 2Tagen meinen zukünftigen Rahmen bestellt.
> Unzwar den R.R2 HT mit 470mm Rahmenhöhe, freu mich schon auf den Rahmen
> ...



das mit dem kompromisslos zeig ich morgen auch mal, wenn mein RDH fertig ist.
ich liebe rotwild!


----------



## freizeitfred (14. Oktober 2009)

hab nochmal ne frage.
will mir freitag ne achse drehen lassen.
hab ein 12mm achsdurchmesser.

denke, ich lasse ein m10 gewinde drauf schneiden.

welches material nehme ich?
hohlbohren oder vollmetall?

gruesse
tobias


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Oktober 2009)

bartokdinghy schrieb:


> Here http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/487463 is the bike that I'll be picking up coming weekend. Only the wheels will be Mavic Crossmax SLR instead of the Fulclrums..
> What do you think (other than that I should start learning to write in German if I want to post here)?
> 
> Bart



English ok, if we may continue with German 
Hope you do not mind I post your future bike directly without link.





Great colour combination 
Why do you change the wheels?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enviOcf9.0 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey "freizeitfred" 

Yo mach das, bin mal gespannt 



Ja, definitiv Rotwild ist einfach was feines


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab vor 2Tagen meinen zukünftigen Rahmen bestellt.
> Unzwar den R.R2 HT mit 470mm Rahmenhöhe, freu mich schon auf den Rahmen
> ...



Ist das etwa schon ein 2010er Rahmen?
Sag bloss Du bist der Erste mit 'nem neuen Rotwild Hobel


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

> Ist das etwa schon ein 2010er Rahmen?
> Sag bloss Du bist der Erste mit 'nem neuen Rotwild Hobel



Nein, keine Angst ^^
Ist ein 09er R.R2 HT Rahmen in der typischen Farbe: 80% Schwarz 15%Weiss und bischen Rot 

Ich weiss nicht ob es überhaupt neue R.R2 HT Rahmen dieses Jahr gibt, weil ich hab mir mal das Rotwild-Video von der Bikemesse angeschaut und Rotwild hat da nur Fullys vorgestellt kein einziges Hardtail, zumindest nicht auf dem Video 

Kotzt mich sowieso an wie Alle (Cannondale,Spezialized,Canyon etc.) ihre Fullys vorstellen und meinen das ist jetzt der absolute Hammer, für die Alpen oder generell Berge, gerne, aber im Wettkampf NEVER !


Ich nehme alles zurück, wenn mir jemand ein Fully (egal welche Marke) zeigen kann das unter 9Kg liegt und so steif und flink um die Ecken zu zirkeln ist, wie ein Hardtail. Fullys waren mir bis jetzt immer zu träge 


Falls es schon ein 2010er HT gibt von Rotwild, bitte posten, danke 


lg envio


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal zwei meiner Bilder von der Eurobike, auf denen die beiden R.R2 HT varianten zu sehen sind.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Bilder 

Sehen wie immer, überragend aus 
aber finde den 09er HT Rahmen edler.
Aber der R.R1 HT Rahmen ist ja mal verdammt edel ! Wunderschön


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Die mußt Du in Natura sehen, da machen sie meiner Meinung nach mehr her, als die 2009er. Obwohl leichter, wirken sie durch die dickeren Rohrsätze nicht mehr so zierlich.

Speziell das Teambike sieht klasse aus, auch wenn ich glaube, dass man sich an dem Grün in ein paar Jahren satt gesehen hat.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hm Jo das kann sein das Die Live mehr her machen ^^
aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen das sie mir nich so sehr gefallen wie die 09er, weil ich die farbwahl einfach nicht so schön finde, bzw. WO die Farbe eingesetzt wird ^^ an den hinteren Streben finde ich es sehr unpassend.

Und das mit dem Grün, da geb ich dir voll recht, hast du gut ausgedrückt ^^ daran sieht man sich echt satt, bin mir recht sicher, kann man irgendwann nicht mehr sehen 


bye bye gut n8


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey Ihr Nachteulen,

also auf das Erste 2010er in Kundenhand bin ich auch gepannt. Topeak Ergon fährt sie ja schon, siehe bikesport News.
Schade eviOcf9.0 dachte Du bist der Erste.

Glaube, dass die Hersteller immer mehr Fullies zeigen, liegt daran, dass die Technik noch relativ neu ist und dort noch am meisten Verbesserungspotential ist. Auch lässt sich beim FS die Technikkomptenz am Besten darstellen. Wichtigster Grund, meiner Meinung nach. Die FS werden auch immer Besser. Nicht nur für den HAusgebrauch, auch für den Rennsport. Siehe Kurschat, XC Deutscher Meister, genauso LAkata Vize WM im Marathon. Glaube, dass immer mehr Racer auch bei XC auf ein Fully umsteigen. Vielleicht hat ja einer 'ne Statistik, ist jedenfalls mein subjektiver Eindruck.

Zum Geschmack:
Rotwild sieht einfach immer geil aus 
Im Ernst:
Finder das 2010 mit den neuen Decals wesentlich aggressiver und moderner . Die hintere Strebe bei den Race Modellen vermittelt allerdings schon einen recht "buntigen" Eindruck 
In Summe ist aber die 2010er Palette meiner Meinung nach wieder ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne 







bartogdinky, at021971 danke für die Bilder


----------



## roadrunner49 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo envio,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Dachte schon ich bin der einzige hier, der HT aus Deinen genannten Gründen bevorzugt. Wobei mir weniger die Trägheit auf die Nerven geht als die völlig undefinierte Rückmeldung der Fullys. Und für das soll ich noch zusätzliches Gewicht den Berg hoch bringen.


Gruß
roadrunner49





enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Nein, keine Angst ^^
> Ist ein 09er R.R2 HT Rahmen in der typischen Farbe: 80% Schwarz 15%Weiss und bischen Rot
> 
> Ich weiss nicht ob es überhaupt neue R.R2 HT Rahmen dieses Jahr gibt, weil ich hab mir mal das Rotwild-Video von der Bikemesse angeschaut und Rotwild hat da nur Fullys vorgestellt kein einziges Hardtail, zumindest nicht auf dem Video
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner49 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ein Kurschat oder Lakata oder seit neuestem auch Spitz werden da nicht gefragt was sie fahren wollen. Die müssen Fully fahren ob sie wollen oder nicht, da alle Hersteller auf Fullys setzen für den Massenmarkt. (Einfache Rechnung: Mehr Teile die Wartung und Austausch benötigen: Zugleich hat man mehr Möglichkeite dem Volk irgendwelche Detailverbesserungen jedes Jahr unterzujubeln, die kein Normalfahrer benötigt. Ideale Möglichkeit jedes Jahr die Preise anzuheben)
Vorreiter waren wieder mal die Amis (Schauer war ja der erste WM auf einem Specilized Fully). Da müssen die anderen natürlich nachziehen.

Gruß
roadrunner49 



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hey Ihr Nachteulen,
> 
> also auf das Erste 2010er in Kundenhand bin ich auch gepannt. Topeak Ergon fährt sie ja schon, siehe bikesport News.
> Schade eviOcf9.0 dachte Du bist der Erste.
> ...


----------



## roadrunner49 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
steinigen tut Dich keiner. Ich will Dir auch nicht zu nahe treten, aber in meinen Augen mußt Du ein hardcore Rotwild Fan sein. Bei Deinen Angaben (Federweg, Touren, 5h Bergauf, Bergab Spass) wäre für mich ein Bionicon SS die bequemereund variablere Variante.
Gruß
roadrunner49







Forcierer. schrieb:


> Danke.
> FW ist vorne 180(absenkbar auf 135), hinten 175. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 15kg. Ich fahre damit sehrwohl Touren bis 5h bergauf. Dafür machts dan runter einfach mehr Spaß!
> Ich weiß, einige werden mich dafür steinigen, aber mir macht das Gewicht nichts aus.
> Gruß


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi "roadrunner49"

Ich finde auch, die Optik ist ein großer Faktor.
Die "Race"fullys, die es auf dem Markt gibt, sehen lange nicht so edel schick aus, wie ein HT Racer, ob Rotwild oder sonst was für Marken.

Aber das ist geschmackssache.

Und nochmal zu "alex_RCC03":
Kann ja sein, das immer mehr bekannte/beliebte Fahrer zu einem Fully greifen, aber da muss ich "roadrunner49" recht geben, ich glaube auch das ist einfach Herstellerabhaengig, HTs sind fast ausgereizt, Fullys noch lange nicht, also was macht ein Hersteller wenn er ein "technisch neues" Fully entwickelt hat, er laesst die bekannten/beliebten Fahrer damit fahren um immer mehr auf das/die Fully/s aufmerksam zu machen, Werbung, da stimme ich "roadrunner49" zu. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.
Ich kenne zumindest keinen aus meinem Umkreis, der für Wettkaempfe oder schnelle, technisch anspruchsvolle Trainingsstrecken ein Fully nutzt.


lg enviO


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

Ich hab ja schon geschrieben das ich ein Bild posten werde sobald ich das Bild vom Haendler bekomme, hier ist es nun 
Größe S - 470mm RH war eine gute Wahl 












lg enviO


----------



## roadrunner49 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi envi0,

es gibt nichts edleres als ein HT. Schau nur Deinen R2 Rahmen an. Der ist stimmig und die ganze edle Optik wird nicht durch einen Dämpfer zerstört.
HT ausgereizt?
Wir (HT-Fahrer, die eigentlich alle Fabrikate) waren uns einig, dass die Simplon Gravity und Razorblade so ziemlich das Non Plus Ultra sind was im HT Bau möglich ist. Vor allem die genial flexenden Hinterbauten.
Überhaupt irre Steifigkeit und trotzdem bequem. Habe allerdings gestern in der Mountainbike oder Bike 11/09 gelesen, dass es von ???? (Alzheimer läßt grüßen) ein super HT gibt, das anscheinend alles bisherige in den Schatten stellt. Allerdings ist der Preis ziemlich abgehoben.
Wir haben beim HT auch nicht das leidige Problem mit dem Luftverlust des Dämpfers. (Siehe Dauertest in der Mountainbike) Für mich steht die Wartungsfreundlichkeit ganz oben.
Gruß
roadrunner49





enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hi "roadrunner49"
> 
> Ich finde auch, die Optik ist ein großer Faktor.
> Die "Race"fullys, die es auf dem Markt gibt, sehen lange nicht so edel schick aus, wie ein HT Racer, ob Rotwild oder sonst was für Marken.
> ...


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Jop !

Aber ich möchte auch kein Fullyfahrer beleidigen oder zu nahe treten, aber für mich gibts halt nur HT ^^ nichts anderes !

Ja, mit der Optik meines R.R2 Rahmens bin ich super zufrieden. Edel !





lg enviO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (15. Oktober 2009)

Hardtail --- Fully ist so eine Frage!!!
ich habe bis vor kurzem noch ein R.R1 HT mit 8,7kg gefahren (einige werden es noch kennen),
bin vor kurzem auf ein Specialized Epic umgestiegen und muß sagen mir hat biken noch nie soviel Spaß gemacht wie heute,
das Rotwild ist mein 4tes Hardtail, vor kurzem bin ich auf ein Specialized Epic umgestiegen und erst jetzt sehe ich wieviel Spaß biken machen kann, 
evtl. überlege ich ob ich nicht noch mehr Federweg möchte, so wie das E1 in rot/weiß aus dem Forum gefällt mir schon sehr gut,
ein Kumpel von mir, arbeitet in der Fahrradbranche, ist selbst von einem Hardtail auf ein 160mm Tomac umgestiegen, erst vor kurzem auf einer Tour haben wir uns über unsere Hardtailzeiten unterhalten und wir waren uns einig wie schön und komfortabel das Ganze jetzt sei, man sitzt aufrechter, keine Nacken bzw. Rückenschmerzen,
ein Cube Kollege von mir ist auch Jahre Hardtail gefahren, letztes Jahr ist er auch auf ein Fully umgestiegen und möchte es nicht mehr missen, sein Hardtail fährt er im Winter nur noch auf der Rolle,
für das Auge sind die Hardtail`s wirklich schön, und es ist geil ein Rotwild unterm A..... zu haben aber vom Fahrkomfort geht nichts über ein Fully,
das Hardtail ist "immer" racelastig mit extremer Sattelüberhöhung, gekürtzem Gabelschaft, evtl. neg. gedrehter Vorbau und Dragbar mit 560 bzw. 580mm breite,
erst heute ist mein Monkey Carbon SL Lenker mit 660mm breite und 1,5" Rise gekommen und wird die Tage in Verbindung mit meinem F99 mit TiSchrauben montiert, noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Ashima`s, XTR 11/34 Kassette und dann dürfte es auch 10,7kg wiegen, (derzeit 11,1kg),
für ein Fully wirklich TOP und es macht soviel Spaß!!!!!
leider gefällt mir kein einziges Modell von den Rotwild Fully`s (außer das E1-aber das ist schon mehr die Enduro Schiene), sonst hätte ich mir sicher wieder ein Rotwild gekauft,
Gruß Tom!!!


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2009)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> ...ein Kurschat oder Lakata oder seit neuestem auch Spitz werden da nicht gefragt was sie fahren wollen. Die müssen Fully fahren ob sie wollen oder nicht, da alle Hersteller auf Fullys setzen für den Massenmarkt...Vorreiter waren wieder mal die Amis (Schauer war ja der erste WM auf einem Specilized Fully). Da müssen die anderen natürlich nachziehen...


 



enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> ...Kann ja sein, das immer mehr bekannte/beliebte Fahrer zu einem Fully greifen, aber da muss ich "roadrunner49" recht geben, ich glaube auch das ist einfach Herstellerabhaengig, HTs sind fast ausgereizt, Fullys noch lange nicht, also was macht ein Hersteller wenn er ein "technisch neues" Fully entwickelt hat, er laesst die bekannten/beliebten Fahrer damit fahren um immer mehr auf das/die Fully/s aufmerksam zu machen, Werbung...


 
Mir scheint, dass die beiden obigen Statements das Thema recht einseitigen aus dem Blickwinkel des hardcore Hardtailfahrers beleuchten. Aber die Welt ist nun mal nicht schwarz/weiß. Vielmehr gibt es dazwischen auch einige Grau- und Farbtöne. Und so verhält es sich auch mit Hardtail und Fully nicht nur im Bezug auf den Radrennsport. 

Erst einmal gibt es generelle persönliche Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten, die sich oft auch nicht durch die eindeutigsten Fakten schlagartig ändern lassen. Das braucht oft Zeit und den Willen Veränderung zu akzeptieren und diese auch anzunehmen. Hardtail- und Fullyfahren ist nun mal nicht gleich. Auf dieses andere Fahren muss man sich auch einlassen wollen und können. Wer neu anfängt, wird sich mit dem Thema Fully deutlich leichter tun. Ich glaube in Zukunft werden wir auch im Rennsport immer mehr Fahrer sehen, die wenn es dem Ziel dient, ein Fullys einsetzen werden. Einerseits, weil sie mit Fullys groß geworden sind und der Vorbehalt, die Berührungsangst und der Umstellungsaufwand schlichtweg nicht vorhanden sind. Anderseits, weil durch die fortschreitende technische Entwicklung, die systembedingten Nachteile wie z.B. das Mehr an Gewicht und der höhere Preis, immer geringer geworden sind bzw. sich auch weiterhin annähern werden. Wäre da nicht die Preisdifferenz würden wahrscheinlich noch mehr Biker sich für ein Fully entscheiden, da diese Bikes einfach universeller einsetzbar sind. 

Zudem sollte man nicht verkennen, dass es auch im Rennsport Strecken oder Distanzen gibt, auf denen ein Fully durchaus Vorteile bietet. Bei anderen Bedingungen ist mitunter das Hardtail das bevorzugte Bike. Und dementsprechend verhalten sich auch die Profis. Kaum einer der Fullyfahrer wird ausschließlich mit dem Fully fahren. Auch Wolfram Kurschat hat beide Varianten in seinem Fuhrpark und wählt sicherlich das zum Streckenprofil passende Material.

Am wenigsten kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sich irgendeiner der Topfahrer die Chance auf den WM-Titel, eine Meisterschaft oder einen Rennsieg verbauen lässt, weil der Sponsor ihn/sie zu Material zwingt, das diesem Ziel im Wege steht. Es sei denn, es macht eh keinen Unterschied, ob es ein Fully oder Hardtail ist und die ganze Diskussion beruht auf persönlichen Vorlieben der Protagonisten. Auch würde das für den Sponsor gar keinen Sinn machen, weil letztendlich auch für ihn und sein Marketing am Ende nur der Sieg bzw. Titel zählt und nicht ob dieser mit Fully oder Hardtail errungen wurde. Im Leistungssport gehen Profis ja sogar soweit, dass sie Equipment verwenden, das nicht vom Sponsor stammt, weil sie sich dadurch Vorteile einfach nur einbilden oder aber auch tatsächliche haben. Das wird dann halt einfach umgelabelt, damit auch dem Sponsor genüge getan wird. 

Wenn man, wie hier ausgeführt, Profis aus Marketinggründen erst zum Fully zwingen muss, warum macht man das dann nur bei Kurschat und lässt Kalentieva weiterhin Hardtail fahren? Ist Kurschat seinen Gegnern etwa so überlegen, dass er es auch mit einem Fully schafft konkurrenzfähig zu sein und Kalentieva muss man mit einem Hardtail unter die Arme greifen, weil sie sonst nicht mithalten kann? 

Man sollte in diesem Zusammenhang auch das Thema Psychologie nicht unterschätzen. Diese ist in der Lage eine ganze Menge zu bewegen oder eben auch nicht! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> hab nochmal ne frage.
> will mir freitag ne achse drehen lassen.
> hab ein 12mm achsdurchmesser.
> 
> ...


bei Alu würde ich zu einer 7075 Legierung greifen und Hohl bohren.


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey "ullertom" und "at021971",

Erstmal glückwunsch an eure geniale artikulation  Ist euch sehr gelungen ^^
Und Ihr habt beide verdammt Recht, und ich möchte das, was ihr erwähnt habt, auch niemals bezweifeln, weil ein Fully ist einfach komfortabler, und JA, die Welt ist nicht Schwarz/Weiß  Stimmt schon alles, ABER

Auf's biken bezogen, lebe ich dann wohl in der Welt, in der Komfort egal ist und in der es nur auf Leistung ankommt. 

Und wie man es sehr gut herrauslesen kann, ist euch beiden "Schwarz UND Weiß" wichtig, ihr mögt den Komfort, möchtet aber nicht auf Leistung,Schnelligkeit verzichten, deshalb ist ein Fully Perfekt.

und welcher Satz mir von "at021971" noch sehr gefallen hat: "*es gibt generelle persönliche Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten, die sich oft auch nicht durch die eindeutigsten Fakten schlagartig ändern lassen*" 
Genau so ist es, ich habe so eine unglaubliche Vorliebe für Hardtails, das mich nicht einmal die eindeutigsten Fakten zu einem Fully lenken könnten.

Das wichtigste ist, das jeder Fahrer mit seinem Bike zufrieden ist. das is Fakt


----------



## ullertom (15. Oktober 2009)

bin schon auf deinen Aufbau und das Gewicht gespannt - ich hoffe du lässt uns nicht zu lange warten!!!

p.s. wie groß bist du? was hast du für eine Schrittlänge bei einem 47cm Rahmen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist, das jeder Fahrer mit seinem Bike zufrieden ist. das is Fakt



Genau, deshalb gibt es dann ja auch Hardtails und Fullies und das ist auch  Gut so 

Es ist allerdings schon beeindruckend, wie schnell sich das Fully Segment entwickelt. Der letzte Rundgang auf der Eurobike hat das wieder mehr als deutlich gemacht.
Am Besten von jedem Eines in den Fuhrpark, dann kann nix schiefgehen.

@envio,
Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen R2 HT
Sieh mal zu dass Du es aufgebaut hast, bevor alles zugeschneit ist


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> lg enviO





Ach ja, Mercedes Fahrer mit Rotwild gibt es glaube ich auch nicht zu oft, oder ?


----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch n vito  und n rotwild


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2009)

Mercedes und Rotwild geht sehr gut. Speziell auch, weil man bei Mercedes Bikes kaufen kann, die von ADP entworfen wurden. Das 2009er R.R2 gibt es dort 1:1 nur mit anderer Lackierung. Und auch das Rahmendesign des R.C1 FS findet man dort in leichter Abwandlung an eineM MTB.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Mercedes und Rotwild geht sehr gut. Speziell auch, weil man bei Mercedes Bikes kaufen kann, die von ADP entworfen wurden. Das 2009er R.R2 gibt es dort 1:1 nur mit anderer Lackierung. Und auch das Rahmendesign des R.C1 FS findet man dort in leichter Abwandlung an eineM MTB.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


die Firma mit dem Stern schmückt sich gerne mit anderen ihren Federn, hier Bikes von ADP, in der F1 am Anfang mit den Motoren von Illmor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Oktober 2009)

Vorsicht, hier gibt es Stuttgarter im Forum


----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, hier gibt es Stuttgarter im Forum


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey "alex_RCC03" 


> @envio,
> Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen R2 HT
> Sieh mal zu dass Du es aufgebaut hast, bevor alles zugeschneit ist



Vielen Dank 

Ich bau mir ein komplett neues Bike auf, da lass ich mir den ganzen Winter zeit, spät. April,Mai möchte ich fertig sein, SPÄTESTENS !
Ist halt eine sehr kostenintensive Leidenschaft. Und ich als Auszubildender habe garkein Geld, aber ich habe schon viele nebenjobs usw.
Wird schon 

Wenigstens bin ich mir schon sicher welche Teile ich verbauen werde, bin schon seit 3Monaten mit meiner Bikeparts-Tabelle beschäftigt, endlich fertig 
Hier mal die Liste,

Rahmen ist bereits bestellt, Federgabel auch.
Die Gewichtsangaben in der Tabelle sind reine Herstellerangaben und beim Rahmen ist es einfach grob geschätzt, lieber mit 1400g gerechnet und sich dann vllt. freuen wenn er leichter ist ^^







Lg enviO


----------



## freizeitfred (15. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hey "alex_RCC03"
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank
> ...



heute mein RDH06 weiter aufgebaut.
fehlen noch sattel, sattelstütze, kette, und das richtige ritzel.
heute lag ich bei 12,2kg für ein DH bike.
denke, das ist auch ok, oder?
auf leichtbau hab ich nciht einmal geachtet....


----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2009)

bitte bilder an der waage


----------



## freizeitfred (15. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bitte bilder an der waage



mach ich euch morgen.
mein radhändler wollte es mir auch nicht glauben
damit mach ich dann schön den alpencross


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hey "acid-driver" wen meinst du mit Bildern von den Teilen auf der Waage ?

Mich oder "freizeitfred" ?

Auch wenn du nicht mich meinst, Bilder mach ich trotzdem nach und nach bei meinem Bikeaufbau ^^

Vor allem werd ich den Rahmen in Größe S wiegen und ins Forum schreiben, weil ich selber interessiere mich schon laenger für den Rahmen und hab min. 2monate im internet gesucht und nichts gefunden. jetzt kann ich es anderen R.R2 HT Fans leicht machen ^^


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (15. Oktober 2009)

ich bin weg gut n8


----------



## freizeitfred (15. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> ich bin weg gut n8



ich denke mich.
weil die 12,2 die ich heute hatte auch mich überrascht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (15. Oktober 2009)

jep, meinte freizeitfred 

das rahmengewicht vom HT würde mich allerdings schon in real interessieren. 
alles andere ist "standard" (die gewichte findet man größten teils im fotoalbum)

aber nichts desto trotz wirds n schönes bike.

hat eigentlich schonmal jemand n rotwild mit ner clavi aufgebaut?


----------



## mc.namara (15. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Mercedes Fahrer mit Rotwild gibt es glaube ich auch nicht zu oft, oder ?



Wieso??? Was fährt denn ein Rotwild-Ritter?????

Bin ein waschechter Schwabe (koin Nei'gschmeckter ) und da ist Benz erste Wahl. 

Salü, Mac


----------



## freizeitfred (15. Oktober 2009)

mal für euch ein schlechtes foto vom aufbau...
ich freu mich so.
morgen kommt das vorderrat vom lackierer....
dann wirds langsam.


----------



## freizeitfred (15. Oktober 2009)

bild wollte nicht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> bild wollte nicht



Uiiii, das wird ja ganz was Feines.

Da kann man mal sehen, was mam aus so'nem "alten" Rahmen noch alles zaubern kann 

Wäre doch super wenn Rotwild die alten Rahmen, die sie gegen Neue eintauschen, weiter nutzen und so ein Programm aufbaut wie Mercedes-Benz. Nennt sich "Young Classics".


HAbe übrigens auch als Nei'gschmeckter 'nen Daimler im Fuhrpark


----------



## ullertom (16. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Liste,



Meine Tipps:
Gabel: Magura Durin SL
Bremsen: R1 mit 160/160 oder 140mm
F99 - mit TiSchrauben Bitte!!!
Masterpice - mit KCNC Yokes und TiSchrauben
Kette: KMC X10 SL - ca. 240g
Schläuche: Conti SS je ca. 95g - das mit Schwalbe mit ca. 200g funkt. nicht
Barends - wer`s braucht?
Flaschenhalter? Schnellspanner? Kralle usw. - kommt evtl. noch was dazu,
hier und da ein paar Alu / Titan Schrauben bringen wieder was,
ich denke du wirst wenn alles fertig ist - Sub 9kg hinbekommen - wir werden sehen ;-)

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (16. Oktober 2009)

Meins:



nur ein paar Detail`s:















Gruß Tom


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi "ullertom"



> Barends - wer`s braucht?



Ich brauch's !

Die Durin gefaellt mir nicht (Optik), eckiger Bügel usw.  nich mein ding, aber leicht ist die Gabel, das ist Fakt. 
Danke für den Tip mit den Conti schläuchen, werd ich mir dann zulegen.


Die KMC X10 SL wollt ich auch erst nehmen, aber habe sie nur in Gold gefunden, gibt es die Kette denn auch in Silber ? Weil Gold kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage, nicht an einem Rot/Weiß/Schwarzen Bike.

Was sind das für Bremsen an deinem Bike ?
Was wiegen die ? sehen nach k24 aus, oder welche sind das ?!
Und warum hast du 2 verschiedene Spacer am Vorbau bzw. Gabelschaft, einmal carbon einmal Alu o. Titan ?!
Und wie waere es mit Nokon Zügen ? Oder stimmt dsa garnicht, das die 40% leichter sind als normale Züge, oder hast du sogar leichtere Züge als die Nokons ? kann ich schlecht erkennen auf dem Bild, aber bevor du mit Titanschrauben anfaengst, könntest ja erstmal mit 40% leichteren Zügen Gewicht sparen.



Jau du hast recht, wenn man vorher alles durchrechnet sieht das immer alles so schön aus in der Tabelle, wenn man die Teile nachher selber wiegt bekommt man n Schreck 

Jo, ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt, was das bike am Ende auf die Waage bringt !


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (16. Oktober 2009)

> bin schon auf deinen Aufbau und das Gewicht gespannt - ich hoffe du lässt uns nicht zu lange warten!!!
> 
> p.s. wie groß bist du? was hast du für eine Schrittlänge bei einem 47cm Rahmen?



Da muss ich euch wohl bischen warten lassen, ich habe nicht so viel Geld mit einmal  habe vorher nichts gespart, deswegen lasse ich mir den ganzen Winter zeit und baue das Bike nacheinander auf 

Meine Schrittlaenge: 900mm !

Hab mir den Rahmen wegen der guten/stimmigen Optik gekauft, eigtl. bräuchte ich 500mm RH, aber ich hab vor dem Kauf alles genau durchgerechnet.

-mein altes Bike "Grand Canyon Elite" war auch ein 470er
-Kurbel 175mm, Rahmen 470mm, da guckt die Sattelstütze mit Sattel max. 255mm raus, das ist Top, also für die Optik, weil bei so einem teuren Bike muss alles stimmen, nicht nur Leistung.
-Hab mir Bikes mit RH 500mm angesehen, gefallen mir nicht, sind bischen zu hoch, sieht nicht mehr ganz so stimmig aus.

Du hast an deinem Rowild R1 480mm RH, richtig ?
welche Schrittlänge hast du ? Weil der Sattel mit Stütze so weit herraus guckt, oder täuscht das ? ^^


lg enviO


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Oktober 2009)

Schon gesehen?
Rotwild hat die neuen Modelle jetzt on-line.

www.Rotwild.de


----------



## freizeitfred (16. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz ok


----------



## ullertom (16. Oktober 2009)

@enviO
Ja es ist die Oro K24 mit Nino`s Windcutter 160/140mm,
von den Nokons halte ich nichts, bei mir sind es die orig. XT Hüllen, wenn dann würde ich die von der XTR nehmen - die sollen nicht schlecht sein und vor allem leichter,
die KMC gibt es silber und gold - habe sie in silber an meinem Bike,
bei den Schläuchen müssen es die Conti Supersonic sein, die haben dann 95g., kaufe meine immer bei gute-teile.de - die haben einen Wiegeservice,
fahre sie seit Jahren ohne Problem!!!
das mit den Spacer ist Zufall, hatte keine zwei gleichen mehr und 5mm wollte ich von der Gabel nicht mehr abschneiden,

Ich selbst bin 1,82m groß und habe Schrittlänge von 89,5cm und hatte manchmal das Gefühl der Rahmen sollte größer sein, wobei alle meine HT 48cm RH waren mit fast der selben Geomethrie,
die Sattelstütze war bis zur Markierung max. rausgezogen, die Stütze hat Versatz und der Sattel war im vorderen Drittel, Vorbau geändert von Original 90mm auf 105mm F99,

für Tipps bei deinem Aufbau stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung!!!


----------



## ullertom (16. Oktober 2009)

@freizeitfred
gibts schon News von deinem RDH06 Aufbau?
ich glaube nicht das du unter 13kg - an der Waage - kommen wirst
Tom!!!


----------



## freizeitfred (16. Oktober 2009)

hi.
es steht unten im flur.
ist aber leider heute nur die achse und das laufrad vom lackierer gekommen.

hoffe morgen kommt mein PM adapter und die 180er scheibe.
dann fehlen nur noch buchsen und sattelstütze.


ziel ist es momentan unter den 13,5 zu bleiben.
hab gestern die seite gefunden:

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2009/index.php?bik_id=538&lang=de_DE&cou=CH§=description#inhalt

mit unter 13,5 bin ich nah an nem 5000euro bike
und das für low cost und als downhiller.
da sind glaube ich 14kg auch noch prima..
oder?


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (17. Oktober 2009)

> Ja es ist die Oro K24 mit Nino`s Windcutter 160/140mm,
> von den Nokons halte ich nichts, bei mir sind es die orig. XT Hüllen, wenn dann würde ich die von der XTR nehmen - die sollen nicht schlecht sein und vor allem leichter,
> die KMC gibt es silber und gold - habe sie in silber an meinem Bike,
> bei den Schläuchen müssen es die Conti Supersonic sein, die haben dann 95g., kaufe meine immer bei gute-teile.de - die haben einen Wiegeservice,
> ...



Achso !




> für Tipps bei deinem Aufbau stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung!!!



Vielen Dank, sehr nett 

Ich werd dich noch oft genug fragen, z.B. überlege ich grade welchen Lenker,Vorbau und Sattelstütze ich montieren soll. Ich bin heute aber auf ein gutes Ergebnis gekommen, unzwar hat mir der Händler, bei dem ich vor paar Tagen meinen Rahmen bestellt habe, Lenker Vorbau & Stütze für einen super Preis angeboten:

Lenker & Vorbau:







Stütze:







*Lenker* gefällt mir sehr, weil er 600mm breit ist und 5° Biegung hat, weil ich möchte so wenig Biegung wie möglich haben, damit ich die "0° tune RH1 BarEnds" in schneeweiß montieren kann, die möchte ich UNBEDINGT an meinem Lenker haben, würde wunderschön aussehen, weil der Rahmen vorne auch schneeweiß ist.
Weil wenn der Lenker eine zu starke Biegung hat und ich BarEnds mit 0° montiere, stehen die BarEnds dann nicht ein wenig auseinander ? Wenn du verstehst was ich meine, Ich finde BarEnds sollten immer Parallel zu einander sein, also der linke BarEnds muss Parallel zum rechten BarEnd sein, sonst sieht das affig aus, oder was meinst du ?

*Vorbau* gefällt mir, weil er einen 8° Winkel hat, den möchte ich dann negativ montieren, damit die gesamte Geometrie noch raciger wird und weil er einfach super aussieht.

Lenker und Vorbau haben beide Oversize, find ich auch top.

*Stütze* gefällt mir, weil sie dann perfekt zum Lenker und Vorbau passt, und auch edel aussieht, finde ich.

Vorbau Stütze & Lenker haben auch ein gutes Gewicht.

Meine Frage an Dich:

Nicht zum Gewicht oder zur Optik, sondern nur wegen der Geometrie, den Vorbau bekomme ich nur in 90,110 oder 120 Millimeter.
Mein zukünftiger Rahmen hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 575mm, Ich selber bin 184cm groß.
Was meinst Du ? welche Vorbaulänge.
Fall es Dir hilft, Ich fahre technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken möchte mit dem Bike schön flink/wendig sein und sehr sehr viel klettern, auch kurze Anstiege.
Gibt es da vllt eine Grundeigenschaft von Vorbauten ? Das man sagen kann: "desto kürzer der Vorbau, desto besser die Lenkeigenschaften" zB. für technische passagen !?? Aber wiederrum einen langen Vorbau für die "bessere Gesamtgeometrie" weil ich ja recht groß bin ?!?
*Scheiss Situation, ich weiss echt nicht ob kurzen oder langen Vorbau*

Und was hälst du von dem Lenker ?
600mm OK ?
5° Biegung auch OK ?

Hoffentlich verstehst du genau was ich meine ^^


Jetzt Du 

Gruß enviO


----------



## ullertom (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ja ich verstehe was du meinst:
ein Lenker mit zuviel Biegung sieht mit den Barends s....... aus, er sollte so gerade wie möglich sein aber auch komfortabel,
von der Länge sagt man - Schulterbreit, meiner orig. war 580mm, der Schmolke mit 560mm war mir zu schmal und beim 580mm habe ich immer die Hände nach längeren fahrten so gehalten als hätte ich Barends - du verstehst???
Vorbau war bei mir orig. 90mm - mir zu kurz - habe getauscht auf einen Syntace F99 mit 105mm - perfect, also kürzer als 90mm würde ich ihn nicht machen,

wenn dir die orig. Teile (wie deine Foto´s) gefallen - mir pers. auch, finde die 2009er Design`s klasse, würde ich sie nehmen, sind sehr stimmig und edel von der Aufmachung, Preis für dich passt - kaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enviOcf9.0 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

Jo ok, das klingt super 
Vorbau werd ich mir dann in 110mm zulegen und Lenker in 600, sollte sich irgendwie herrausstellen das der Lenker mit seinen 600mm zu breit ist, trenne ich einfach jede Seite 10mm ab, ganz einfach 

Sehr Gut, dann kann ich mir jetzt guten Gewissens die Teile zulegen, Danke für dein Rat.


Gruß enviO


----------



## ullertom (17. Oktober 2009)

Gerne - kein Problem!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es 0 Grad tune RH1 Hörnchen gibt. Alles was ich bis jetzt im Netz an RH1 gefunden habe, hat 9 Grad. 

@ enviOcf9.0:
Hast du die Bar Ends schon? Ich kenne nur diese hier: klick


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Innovativ gedacht, kompromisslos gemacht - Rotwild.
> 
> Gruß enviO



Flotter Spruch
Von Dir, oder aus dem Rotwild Katalog ?


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (18. Oktober 2009)

> Von Dir, oder aus dem Rotwild Katalog ?



Den Spruch habe ich aus'n Rotwild Katalog, find den auch super 

vor allem dieses "kompromisslos gemacht" klingt so großkotzig/arrogant  weil bei der Herstellung eines Bikes MUSS man kompromisse eingehen ^^ wenn Rotwild es ohne Kompromisse macht, respekt 

Und zu "jmr-biking"

Ach du tscheize, ich mach hier ein Riesenaufstand und jetzt wo ich nachschauhe haben die wirklich 9° nach innen  das is ja genial 

dann brauch ich mir ja garkeine Sorgen machen 

Keine Ahnung warum, aber war mir da super sicher, als haette ich das mal gelesen 

Geil, jetzt kann ich mir sicher sein, das mein Bike ein schönes Cockpit bekommt (Vorbau,Lenker,Griffe,Trigger,BarEnds) ! Kann man bei Bikes doch Cockpit nennen, oder ? 


Super Tip "jmr-biking" , wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie drauf gekomm, weil ich mir echt sicher war mit den 0° !

Fetten Gruß enviO


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab noch 2 Clips auf YouTube entdeckt und sie ins Archiv der IG gestellt
Klasse, wie viele Filme es von Rotwilderen schon gibt


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (18. Oktober 2009)

toppers


----------



## roadrunner49 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich würde das Thema nicht so philosophisch betrachten. 
Fakt ist, dass kein Hersteller von den wenigen Freaks wie hier im Forum leben könnte. Geschweige denn seine hochpreisigen HT oder Fullys an den Mann bringen könnte.
Meine Händler verkaufen zu 90% ihre Hochpreis Maschinen über 3.500,00 an Leute, die damit niemals mehr als 100 Höhenmeter am Stück zurücklegen würden.
Ich kann das jedes Wochenende bei mir an sämtlichen Biergärten sehen. Da stehen MTBs da tränen Dir die Augen. Genau von diesen leben die Hersteller. Die sitzen beim Bier und reden von technischen Firlefanz ohne zu wissen von was sie reden. Die kaufen auch alle 2 Jahre das Neueste was auf dem Markt ist.
Ganz speziell ist hier auch die Leopoldstrasse in München. Da findest Du vor den Eisdielen im Sommer MTB nur vom Feinsten.
Diesen Konsumenten kann man mit ein paar Marketinggags jedes Jahr Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Und da eignet sich nichts mehr als ein Fully.


Ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, dass die Kalentieva 2010 Fully fahren wird. Bei den Damen kam der Umstieg etwas zeitversetzt. Auch die Spitz ist erst zum Saisonende Fully gefahren.

Was verstehst Du unter "universeller einsetzbar"?
Das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. 
Kann ich mit einem Fully da fahren wo ich mit einem HT nicht kann?
Glaub ich nicht.
Ich behaupte, dass ich Dir ein HT (das gut flext) mit einer 120er Fox  und einer Dämpferattrappe hinstelle und Du merkst beim Fahren nicht, dass Du ein HT fährst. 

Ich glaube dieser Aspekt ist mehr psychologischer Natur. Wobei Du dann mit Deinen Ausführungen "man sollte die Psychologie nicht unterschätzen", Recht hast.

So sehe ich die Dinge weder Schwarz noch Weiß und bin auch absolut der Meinung, dass es gut ist, dass es beides gibt.

Wobei für mich die ständigen Anpreisungen der Vorteile der Fullys zu 100% Marketing technischer Natur sind.
Und ich mir ungern von den Marketern irgendetwas schön reden lasse.

Gruß
roadrunner49



at021971 schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass die beiden obigen Statements das Thema recht einseitigen aus dem Blickwinkel des hardcore Hardtailfahrers beleuchten. Aber die Welt ist nun mal nicht schwarz/weiß. Vielmehr gibt es dazwischen auch einige Grau- und Farbtöne. Und so verhält es sich auch mit Hardtail und Fully nicht nur im Bezug auf den Radrennsport.
> 
> Erst einmal gibt es generelle persönliche Vorlieben und Gewohnheiten, die sich oft auch nicht durch die eindeutigsten Fakten schlagartig ändern lassen. Das braucht oft Zeit und den Willen Veränderung zu akzeptieren und diese auch anzunehmen. Hardtail- und Fullyfahren ist nun mal nicht gleich. Auf dieses andere Fahren muss man sich auch einlassen wollen und können. Wer neu anfängt, wird sich mit dem Thema Fully deutlich leichter tun. Ich glaube in Zukunft werden wir auch im Rennsport immer mehr Fahrer sehen, die wenn es dem Ziel dient, ein Fullys einsetzen werden. Einerseits, weil sie mit Fullys groß geworden sind und der Vorbehalt, die Berührungsangst und der Umstellungsaufwand schlichtweg nicht vorhanden sind. Anderseits, weil durch die fortschreitende technische Entwicklung, die systembedingten Nachteile wie z.B. das Mehr an Gewicht und der höhere Preis, immer geringer geworden sind bzw. sich auch weiterhin annähern werden. Wäre da nicht die Preisdifferenz würden wahrscheinlich noch mehr Biker sich für ein Fully entscheiden, da diese Bikes einfach universeller einsetzbar sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Schön geschrieben !

Und ich würde den Beitrag von roadrunner einfach als "Schlusswort" stehen lassen 
Er hat es top ausgedrückt, zB. das es eine sehr psychologische sache ist und JA, ich lasse mir auch nichts Markt usw. gutreden, ich bin HT Fan und fertig ^^


naja ich hab dazu nichts mehr zu sagen ^^ wollte mit meiner ersten Aussage zu dem Thema, sowie keine große Diskusion auslösen 


Gruß enviO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben !
> 
> Und ich würde den Beitrag von roadrunner einfach als "Schlusswort" stehen lassen
> 
> Gruß enviO



HAst Du Dir so gedacht
Würde hier den Aspekt der Fahrdynamik nicht vernachlässigen.
Die Fahrwerkskinematik hat einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Einfluss  auf den Antrieb und das Bremsen.
Es wird Streckenprofile geben, wo die Gewichtsnachteile und Vortriebsverluste durch Wippen durch die fahrdynamischen Vorteile, mit mehr Bodenhaftung kompensiert werden.
Nicht zu vergessen der Komfort, durch den Fahrer nicht so schnell ermüden.
Bin kein Racer und gehe nicht auf Zeitenjagt, bin aber auch kein Münchner Biergartenfahrer. Trotzdem Fully, weil es einfach viel komfortabler ist und wesentlich mehr Spass macht. (Mir jedenfalls)
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde noch diskutiert "Federgabel, muss das sein?" und die hat sich mittlerweile durchgesetzt.
Jetzt ist das Hinterrad dran. Leichtbau und weiterentwickelte Dämpfer mit optimierten Fahrwerksgeometrien machen es möglich.
Denke es ist so wie bei Harley Davidson, auch da gibt es noch Freaks, die weiter Starrrahmen fahren


----------



## acid-driver (19. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube nicht, dass ich kein dämpferimitat erkennen würde...

habe mir für den winter wieder ein HT zusammengebaut, der unterschied ist ganz deutlich da.


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (19. Oktober 2009)

Jo hast auch Recht "alex_RCC03"
Aber ich gehöre dann halt zu den Freaks die mit Starrrahmen fahren 

Mir hat mein altes Grand Canyon Elite gefallen und ich möchte auch weiterhin HT fahren 


ist einfach relativ.

Der Einer lieber so, der Andere lieber so ^^



Gruß enviO


----------



## at021971 (19. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> ....Der Einer lieber so, der Andere lieber so ^^....


 
Dann nehmen wir doch dieses, als Schlußwort zum Thema HT vs. FS. Das hört sich doch deutlich ausgewogener an, als der Anfang der Diskussion. Und egal aus welchem Lager, man kann damit zufrieden sein!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (20. Oktober 2009)

Für alle die an Rahmengewichten intressiert sind. Ich habe heute mein RCC09 zurückgegeben und im Gegenzug einen R.GT1 Rahmen für ~50% vom Neupreis erhalten.

Ich habe sogleich die Chance genutzt und ihn auf die Waage gelegt. Das gute Stück wiegt in Größe XL inklusive Fox RP23, komplettem Rotwild RHS 2 Steuersatz und Rotwild Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze (42 g), 3.022 g. 

Das RCC09 habe ich gestern in alle Einzelteile zerlegt und gewogen. Dieses wog mit Ritchey WCS Steuersatz (127 g), DT Swiss XM180 Dämpfer (181 g + 10 g für die Einbaubuchsen) und Rotwild Schnellspanner (42 g) für die Sattelstütze, 2.726 g.

Der Rotwild B160 Low Rizer, den ich auch noch gekauft haben, brachte es auf 181 g.

Vergleiche ich die gestern gewogenen Einzelteile mit den von den Herstellern angegebenen Werten, kann man sagen, dass die meisten nicht ganz ehrlich sind. Als Ausnahme ist hier Shimano zu nennen, die recht genau das Komponentengewicht auf ihrer Homepage angeben.

Auch die Streuung ist mitunter überraschend, ich habe z.B. 3 Continental Mountain King Protection 2.2 mit folgendem Ergebnis gewogen:
1. 564 g
2. 563 g
3. 685 g
Das heißt, zwei Reifen wiegen erheblich weniger als von Continental angeben, einer aber deutlich mehr. An den Leichteren kann man an den Flanken deutliche Unterschiede zu dem Schweren feststellen, der dort über der Protection Stuktur deutlich mehr Gummiauflage hat.

In einer Woche soll dann die Gabel, Rotwild S120 Vorbau und P180 Carbon Sattelstütze kommen. Mal sehen, was die dann wiegen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## stm03549 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein neues Fahrrad fuer meine Freundin (1,80m gross). Sie moechte gerne ein Fully. Ihr derzeitiges wiegt rund 14kg (komplett) und ist ihr viel zu schwer. Wenn es steiler wird bergauf wird sie zu schnell schlapp und verliert den Spass. Auch von der Ausdauer bei laengeren Touren (ab 50 km) merkt sie das Gewicht. Dies hat zur Folge, dass sie mein leichte HT bergauf faehrt und ihr Fully bergab - finde ich jetzt nicht so witzig. Letztens ist sie ein Lexx gefahren (nicht so richtig leicht) hat ihr aber ganz gut gefallen - von der Geometrie. Ihre Praeferrenz ist jedoch eindeutig Rotwild, was ich gut verstehen kann.

Prinzipiell fahren wir hauptsaechlich CC, also laengere Touren mit einigen Hoehenmeter (auch Alpencross) und oefter am Gardasee, dabei auch technischere Trails. Wobei sie diese auch teilweise schiebt, definitiv nicht runter heizt. Insgesamt ist also ein Allround-Bike gesucht, welches leicht ist. Leicht bedeutet in meinen Augen unter 11,5 kg komplett (also mit Pedal, Flaschenhalter,..).
Wenn ich mir die kommenden Modelle von Rotwild so anschaue finde ich
R.R2 FS Race oder Team
R.R2 FS GT
R.C2 FS Edition 
interessant. 
Optisch sagen ihr die R2 Modelle mehr zu. Was habt ihr fuer Empfehlungen in diesem Fall?

Gruesse
stm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (20. Oktober 2009)

kannst du alles kaufen, erfüllt alles seinen zweck


----------



## freizeitfred (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei eBay lauft in 3stunden ein RFR 06 aus.
Noch kein Gebot und es steht bei 999
ist doof aufgebaut, aber ich glaub aus dem kann man was machen...

Nur als tip-ich bin ja versorgt.

Morgen durfte es Fotos geben


----------



## acid-driver (20. Oktober 2009)

sie wollte was leichtes^^


----------



## freizeitfred (20. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sie wollte was leichtes^^



War ja nicht auf sie gemünzt, sondern auf alle, die ihr Bike bei salztauwasser und Schneematsch nicht bewegen wollen....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Oktober 2009)

stm03549 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein neues Fahrrad fuer meine Freundin (1,80m gross). Sie moechte gerne ein Fully. Ihr derzeitiges wiegt rund 14kg (komplett) und ist ihr viel zu schwer. Wenn es steiler wird bergauf wird sie zu schnell schlapp und verliert den Spass. Auch von der Ausdauer bei laengeren Touren (ab 50 km) merkt sie das Gewicht. Dies hat zur Folge, dass sie mein leichte HT bergauf faehrt und ihr Fully bergab - finde ich jetzt nicht so witzig. Letztens ist sie ein Lexx gefahren (nicht so richtig leicht) hat ihr aber ganz gut gefallen - von der Geometrie. Ihre Praeferrenz ist jedoch eindeutig Rotwild, was ich gut verstehen kann.
> 
> ...



Wow, tolle Auswahl, darf ich mir auch eins aussuchen 

Wenn Ihr mehr CC fahrt und ein leichtes Allround Bike sucht, dann wohl eher das R.2 GT. Es ist leichter Racer und eignet sich von der Ergonomie etwas mehr für ausgedehnte Touren.
Das C2 mit 120 mm Federweg laut Rotwild mehr mehr Allrounder, statt Racer. Der absolute Hingucker und komplette Neu-Entwicklung. Wird wohl leider erst Ende des Jahres in den Verkauf kommen.

Warum nur Carbon? Mit der R1 und C1 Serie gibt preislich gesehen gute Alternativen. Beim C1 sogar erstmals eine Women Edition.

Aber wenn Kohle keine Rolle spielt, dann hast Du meiner Meinung eine gute Vorauswahl getroffen.
Probefahren nicht vergessen, damit Deine Süsse sicher ist dass alles passt.
Da muss Sie aber aufpassen, dass Du dann nicht Ihr Rad fahren willst


----------



## waldhase (20. Oktober 2009)

stm03549 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein neues Fahrrad fuer meine Freundin (1,80m gross). Sie moechte gerne ein Fully. Ihr derzeitiges wiegt rund 14kg (komplett) und ist ihr viel zu schwer. Wenn es steiler wird bergauf wird sie zu schnell schlapp und verliert den Spass. Auch von der Ausdauer bei laengeren Touren (ab 50 km) merkt sie das Gewicht. Dies hat zur Folge, dass sie mein leichte HT bergauf faehrt und ihr Fully bergab - finde ich jetzt nicht so witzig. Letztens ist sie ein Lexx gefahren (nicht so richtig leicht) hat ihr aber ganz gut gefallen - von der Geometrie. Ihre Praeferrenz ist jedoch eindeutig Rotwild, was ich gut verstehen kann.
> 
> ...



Da ich ein C1 Fan bin würde ich dir das R.C1 FS WMS empfehlen, dass hat zwar 12,1kg aber das gibt es auch als Framset und kann sicher passend aufgebaut werden. Die Anatomie einer Frau ist nunmal anders...! Und das C1 ist ein Spaßbike - versprochen.


----------



## waldhase (20. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Das C2 mit 140 mm Federweg laut Rotwild ein All-Mountain Bike, also mehr Allrounder, statt CC. Der absolute Hingucker und komplette Neu-Entwicklung. Wird wohl leider erst Ende des Jahres in den Verkauf kommen.



Soll es das C2 auch mit 140mm geben, im Katalog steht es nur mit 120mm?


----------



## Orakel (20. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> . Die Anatomie einer Frau ist nunmal anders...! Und das C1 ist ein Spaßbike - versprochen.



Es gibtkleine Frauen und grosse Frauen 
kleine Männer und grosse Männer


----------



## Orakel (20. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> W
> Das C2 mit 140 mm Federweg laut Rotwild ein All-Mountain Bike,


ist nicht das X1 ein AM
net dass i s' falsche bestellt hab


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Oktober 2009)

HAbt Recht, C1 und 2 mit 120 mm, nicht 140.
Sorry, die Eurobike ist schon zu lange her...
Hätte ja mal im IG Archiv nachschauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (20. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Es gibtkleine Frauen und grosse Frauen
> kleine Männer und grosse Männer



Abgesehen vom Sattel sicher, aber seit wann ist einer Frau vorrangig die Größe wichtig, oder hat sich deine Frau schon mal eine Handtasche nach der Größe ausgesucht...


----------



## Orakel (20. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Sattel sicher, aber seit wann ist einer Frau vorrangig die Größe wichtig, oder hat sich deine Frau schon mal eine Handtasche nach der Größe ausgesucht...


was ich damit sagen wollte, viele Frauen brauchen keine "Women" spezifische Geometrie, vielen langt auch die kleinste Männergrösse .
Zu den Handtaschen sag ich mal nichts


----------



## mc.namara (21. Oktober 2009)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, dass ich Dir ein HT (das gut flext) mit einer 120er Fox  und einer Dämpferattrappe hinstelle und Du merkst beim Fahren nicht, dass Du ein HT fährst.



Ich fahre ja sowohl Fully (R.GT1) als auch Hardtail (R.R2 HT) und finde da schon deutlich spürbare Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten. 
Vielleicht nicht unbedingt beim Feldwegcrossen, aber sobald der Untergrund etwas heftiger wird (z.B. im Wald), ist das Fully deutlich angenehmer zu fahren.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass meine Bandscheiben im LWS-Bereich alle komplett hinüber sind 

Aber wir wollten damit ja Aufhören


----------



## RockybikerPete (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo STM,
schlage C1 2010 vor. C2 noch nicht gefahren. C1 mit korrektem Setup geht toll bergauf und vermittelt Sicherheit bergab. Saalbach X-Line ließ sich trotz Katrasophenbedingungen sehr gut meistern.

R.R2FS nur etwas für Racer. Steiler Lenkwinkel was ein schnelleres Überschlagsgefühl hervorruft. Ansprechverhalten aufgrund neuer Lager anders als das R.2 09er Modell mit Gleitlager, welches ich persönlich für Marathonrennen fahre. Hier kann auch der Hinterbau dem Ansprechverhalten der Fox-Gabel nicht folgen. Ist beim 2010 deutlich besser, weil sensibler. Wobei mir die Gleitlagerlösung für die Marathonrennen mit tech. Anspruch wie Neustadt/Weinstrasse, Keiler/Lohr am Main oder Bad Wildbad sehr gut gefällt.

Auf Rahmengröße achten. Bin 1,85 und fahre "M", wie auch der Wolfman.

Frauen-Modell nur in Nuancen bei Parts anders als Männermodell. Allerdings gibt es eine kleinere Rahmengröße.

Vielleicht konnte ich Euch helfen.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2009)

Heute Abend geht`s los. Erster Nightride seit langem mal wieder. Wetter ist trocken und zu kalt ist es auch nicht. Freue mich schon.
Wenns klappt bringe ich Bilder mit. Bike ist schon fertig:


----------



## Orakel (21. Oktober 2009)

@jmr-biking
das Lampenset hab ich auch, muss ich die Wochen mal Laden.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht`s los. Erster Nightride seit langem mal wieder. Wetter ist trocken und zu kalt ist es auch nicht. Freue mich schon.
> Wenns klappt bringe ich Bilder mit. Bike ist schon fertig:



Nachtbiken ?! 
Ihr seid echte Freaks


----------



## mc.namara (21. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute Abend geht`s los. Erster Nightride seit langem mal wieder. Wetter ist trocken und zu kalt ist es auch nicht. Freue mich schon.



Das sind eindeutig die harten Hunde der Rotwild-Ritter 

Im Ernst: ich war die letzten Tage mehrfach (noch bei Tageslicht) und 2 oder 3 Grad unterwegs, und ich fand es sauuuuuuuukalt! 

Salü, Mac


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Oktober 2009)

Wer in der Eifel wohnt muß wettertechnisch hart im Nehmen sein. 
Aber von den Temperaturen gings gestern Abend noch. War ab 19 Uhr unterwegs und es waren noch 5 Grad. 
Gar nicht mal so einfach gescheite Fotos bei Dunkelheit zu machen. Muß ich noch üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freizeitfred (22. Oktober 2009)

so fertig.
und das Bild von der Waage hab ich auch.
der sattel wird noch ausgetauscht!!!!!

leider ist hinten noch eine selbstgedrehte edelstahlachse drin.
das steigert das Gewicht immens.
genauso wie der lenker-einfach zu schwer!wird getaucht!


habs auch mit pedalen gewogen


denke, die 13,5 knack ich noch!!!!


EDIT: grade nachgeschaut.mein lenker liegt bei 600g(a-mazing toys slugger lag noch so rum)
        demnach sind die 13,5 mehr als machbar.....


----------



## freizeitfred (22. Oktober 2009)

bilder:


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Oktober 2009)

Soweit so gut. Aber wenn du alles fertig hast, wären ein paar schönere Bilder auf denen wir auch was sehen sehr gut.


----------



## freizeitfred (23. Oktober 2009)

letzter versuch mit den bildern die ich habe
(stark verkleinert...)


EDIT:
ok, das ist doof anzusehen...ich mach heute neue.wichtig war ja eigentlich auch nur das bild der waage.


bis dann


----------



## freizeitfred (23. Oktober 2009)

letzter versuch mit den bildern die ich habe
(stark verkleinert...)


EDIT:
ok, das ist doof anzusehen...ich mach heute neue.

bis dann


----------



## dhill (23. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Oktober 2009)

ui,ui,ui, da hat die Klebeverbindung nimmer mit gemacht.
Lass hören wie das weiter abläuft/ausgegangen ist mit Rotwild


----------



## Chrashem (23. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht wirklich suboptimal  aus. 

Solangsam macht man sich seine Gedanken. Ich kenn jetzt ein RED 2 von einem Bekannten, da hat sich der Rahmen verformt und meiner fängt auch ganz leicht an....


Aber mal unabhängig davon.

Was hat sich Rotwild den beider Farbgebung des neuen RED 2 gedacht? Das Blau ist ja mal richtig zum göbeln. 
Ich hatte zwar mit dem 2010er Rahmen überlegt aber nicht bei den Farben....

Warum machen die das Red 2 nicht in den normalen Rotwild Farben (Weiß und Rot)? 


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Orakel (23. Oktober 2009)

laut Rotwild aussage auf der Eb steht die Abwärtsfraktion net soo auf die klassische Rotwildfarbgebung.


----------



## dhill (23. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## at021971 (23. Oktober 2009)

2 1/2 Jahre sind bei einem registrierten Bike ja noch in der Garantie. Da dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist bei den 2010er R.E.D.s die Farbe an den Federweg gebunden. Das heißt, orange gibt es nur als Freeride mit 180 mm.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dhill (23. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt.


----------



## at021971 (23. Oktober 2009)

ich vermute aber mal, dass ADP ohne Zuzahlung nicht das ganze Bike ersetzen, sondern nur den defekten Rahmen. Und dann brauchst Du einen Rahmen, der mit Deiner aktuellen Gabel harmoniert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> [/URL]



Crazy.......


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> letzter versuch mit den bildern die ich habe
> (stark verkleinert...)
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht irgendwie lang und flach aus.
Ist das die Perspektive?


----------



## freizeitfred (23. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie lang und flach aus.
> Ist das die Perspektive?



nein, es ist flach.
ist ja ein downhillbike.

mir ist aber schon seitens rotwild gesagt worden,dass es gut aussieht

ich mache morgen wohl neue fotos
hab die gute cam grade erst wiederbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udohoevel (24. Oktober 2009)

Morjen,

brauche mal Euren Rat;
welche Rahmengröße beim X1 würdet Ihr bei einer Größe von1,80 m und einer Schrittlänge von 88 cm empfehlen?
Fahre derzeit ein E1 in L, aber hier ist die Geometrie halt anders.
Danke und Gruß aus der Voreifel.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

Denke mal L.
HAbe das C1 Cross in XL mit 1,94 m.
Wie immer, wenn möglich am Besten vorher probefahren. 

Nur, wann kommen die 2010er jetzt in den Laden?
HAben so langsam Ende Oktober, das war doch die 1. Ansage von Rotwild, oder?
Hat schon einer was gehört/gesehen?!


----------



## ullertom (24. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> nein, es ist flach.
> ist ja ein downhillbike.
> 
> mir ist aber schon seitens rotwild gesagt worden,dass es gut aussieht
> ...



Sorry, mir gefällt dein Downhillbike gar nicht, wenigstens einen weißen Sattel - zu der weißen Gabel hättest du ranschrauben können!!!

bist du bei "rotwild" vorgefahren  -weil die dir gesagt haben das es gut aussieht 

mach mal besser neue Foto`s und auch Detailaufnahmen damit man wenigstens etwas erkennen kann!!!

Tom


----------



## acid-driver (24. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred, wieviel federweg hat denn die gabel?

normalerweise sind downhillbikes nämlich eher kurz und vorne höher mit 180/200mm federweg.

udohoevel,
ich habe ähnliche schrittmaße und fahre einen M-rahmen 
(auch das rotwild früher...)


----------



## Orakel (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Denke mal L.
> HAbe das C1 Cross in XL mit 1,94 m.
> Wie immer, wenn möglich am Besten vorher probefahren.
> 
> ...


beim X1 hat Rotwild die Oberrohrlänge(Gr.M)um 15mm länger gemacht, dazu noch mit einem 90mm Vorbau Kombiniert.
Also, probe fahrn ist besser
Ich bekomme meins (Gr.M) mit einem 75mm Vorbau das X1 soll ende Nov./Anfang Dez. in die Shops kommen, daran hat sich bis jetzt nichts geändert .
Schon noch lange bis dahin, aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meins (Gr.M) mit einem 75mm Vorbau das X1 soll ende Nov./Anfang Dez. in die Shops kommen, daran hat sich bis jetzt nichts geändert .
> Schon noch lange bis dahin, aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude



Dachte es hiess die Ersten 2010er kommen Ende Oktober.
Vielleicht sind damit die R oder C Modelle gemeint und das X1, da es komplett neu ist etwas später.....
Egal, der Erste der ein 2010er hat bitte posten 
Besonders C1 Woman, denn meine Beste will jetzt so langsam doch auf Fully umsteigen.
An die Fotos am Besten gleich 'nen Erfahrungsbericht anhängen


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Sorry, mir gefällt dein Downhillbike gar nicht, wenigstens einen weißen Sattel - zu der weißen Gabel hättest du ranschrauben können!!!
> 
> bist du bei "rotwild" vorgefahren  -weil die dir gesagt haben das es gut aussieht
> 
> ...



nein, ich stehe mit jemandem da in kontakt(hi markus)
hatte ein problem mit den inlays hinten, und der hinterachse.
das bike hat 165mm abstand bei der hinterachse...das ist ungewöhnlich.
deshalb hab ich ein bissl mit denen geschrieben.

nach meinen ersten schlechten bildern ist dann auch ne mail von rotwild bei mir eingegangen, dass es gut ausschaut...

der sattel ist noch eine Provisorium,da ich schon viel zu viel geld ausgegeben habe....

so wird der sattel, lenker und vorbau noch geändert.
lenker und vorbau sicher weiß, beim sattel...noch keine ahnung.

aber erstmal so spass haben...
ps:
hab vorhin bilder gemacht, aber da war es leider auch schon zu dunkel...wird morgen nochmal versucht.


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> freizeitfred, wieviel federweg hat denn die gabel?
> 
> normalerweise sind downhillbikes nämlich eher kurz und vorne höher mit 180/200mm federweg.
> 
> ...





ist nur die frage, ob du mir nun sagen willst, dass ich doof bin, und das falsch gemacht habe.
und der liebe onkel mir aber hilft.

120mm danke.


anlage: original aufbau des teams.


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

kann noch ein auszug aus dem kinematik blatt von damals anhängen...

PROPRIETARY - This document containts confidential proprietary information that is ADP ENGINEERING. Do not disclose to or duplicate for others except authorised by ADP ENGINEERING.


Gabel Company
FOX

Modell / Type
RL

Travel[mm]
100-125

Fitting length[mm]
476

Caster[mm]
39

Heat Tube height[mm]
10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (24. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> damals...




...ist man ja auch mit hardtails downhill gefahren. 
ich weiß ja nicht von wann das ding ist...

heutige downhillbikes sind alles andere als flach, daher mein einwand. 
heute wirds dann halt nicht mehr als DH sondern als XC oder AM verkauft


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ...ist man ja auch mit hardtails downhill gefahren.
> ich weiß ja nicht von wann das ding ist...
> 
> heutige downhillbikes sind alles andere als flach, daher mein einwand.
> heute wirds dann halt nicht mehr als DH sondern als XC oder AM verkauft



hihi.
ganz so schlimm war es nicht.
diese rahmen sind wohl in 2006 rennen gefahren.(meiner ist aber neu!!)

also ist ist vorne schon hoch...
deutlich höher als hinten!

http://www.rotwild.de/de/team/team-fiat-rotwild/danny-herz.html
3. letzte frage


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

HAmmer dass Dich Rotwild so intensiv bei dem Aufbau des Bikes unterstützt 
Oder ist dass nur Dein persönlicher Kontakt?

na wo sind denn jetzt die Bilder


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAmmer dass Dich Rotwild so intensiv bei dem Aufbau des Bikes unterstützt
> Oder ist dass nur Dein persönlicher Kontakt?
> 
> na wo sind denn jetzt die Bilder




nein, ich hab einfach das kontakt Formular benutzt, und dann wurde das via email schnell persönlich.

bin aus der nähe von frankfurt, und so bin ich dann auch mal wegen des hinterbaus einfach hingefahren.

sehr nett!

wer gleiches vorhaben sollte in zukunft:achtung-der Blitzer blitzt :-D


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

verwackelt....


----------



## acid-driver (24. Oktober 2009)

ist der sattel ein flite?

wenn du den nicht mehr brauchst, hätte ich evtl interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist der sattel ein flite?
> 
> wenn du den nicht mehr brauchst, hätte ich evtl interesse



ja, ein flite kevlar.
mein bike händler sagt, dass das wohl mal irgendwas von nem internationalen wettbewerb war, deshalb wohl auch die farben schwarz rot gold.
bestätigen kann ich das nicht...

warum willst du den?
der ist doch wirklcih nicht sehr schön


----------



## acid-driver (24. Oktober 2009)

wegen schwarz-rot-gold 
und den flite wollte ich eh schon immer mal testen. 

habe jetzt schon 6 sättel durch und immer noch nicht den richtigen gefunden. 

hätte einen fizik gobi über...


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

so.
nun endlich.
die cam hatte einen defekt.
hab ihn nun beseitigen können.
bilder aus der garage..mit meinem anderen schatz.meinem schwinn fixie


@acid.
welche farbe?


----------



## acid-driver (24. Oktober 2009)

schwarz-rot


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> schwarz-rot




mist, ich hätte ihn lieber so gehabt

http://www.soggycowdesigns.com/assets/gobi/back.jpg


finde von dem rot schwarzen kein bild.foto?


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

@ Freizeitfred:

Ich hab jetzt schon mehrere Stunden damit verbracht mal ein Bild eines original RDH 06 im Internet zu finden. Leider erfolglos. Scheint wohl ein wirklich seltenes Rotwild zu sein. Fotos von RDH 03 und RDH 04 habe ich gefunden. Sie sind deinem ja ähnlich. RDH 03 ist von 1999 und RDH 04 von 2001. Das RDH 06 ist im 2006er Katalog von Rotwild nicht zu sehen. 

Was mir nicht so gefällt, ist der Mischmasch aus älteren (originalen?) Teilen und neueren Komponenten. Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht stimmig. Ich hätte zwar auch eine gute Fox Gabel eingebaut, aber besser in Schwarz oder Silber. Denn weiß passt nicht richtig zum Bike und auch nicht in die Zeit, als das Bike aktuell war. Hätte wahrscheinlich auch eine mit 130 mm Federweg genommen, z.B. F32 RL 130 mm.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin mal so frei, dass man hier mal was sieht......






Geiler Rahmen, aber insgesamt ein wenig buntisch.
Anderer Sattel, Gabel in Schwarz, Spacerturm runter helfen sicher.
Ist der Dämpfer nicht ein wenig kurz?
Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Freizeitfred:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt schon mehrere Stunden damit verbracht mal ein Bild eines original RDH 06 im Internet zu finden. Leider erfolglos. Scheint wohl ein wirklich seltenes Rotwild zu sein. Fotos von RDH 03 und RDH 04 habe ich gefunden. Sie sind deinem ja ähnlich. RDH 03 ist von 1999 und RDH 04 von 2001. Das RDH 06 ist im 2006er Katalog von Rotwild nicht zu sehen.
> 
> Was mir nicht so gefällt, ist der Mischmasch aus älteren (originalen?) Teilen und neueren Komponenten. Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht stimmig. Ich hätte zwar auch eine gute Fox Gabel eingebaut, aber besser in Schwarz oder Silber. Denn weiß passt nicht richtig zum Bike und auch nicht in die Zeit, als das Bike aktuell war. Hätte wahrscheinlich auch eine mit 130 mm Federweg genommen, z.B. F32 RL 130 mm.



obs der cm macht
ja, es ist selten.
bei rotwild wurde mir gesagt, dass der rahmen nie im verkauf war.
gibt wohl nur 21stück davon(@markus:hoffe die zahl stimmt)
also es waren nicht mal 50, da bin ich mir sicher.


bei den farben und teilen.
ich bin studend

bei der gabel wollte ich was gutes, deshalb die fox.
die 120 waren halt auf dem kinematik blatt angegeben-hab ich mich mal dran gehalten.
farblich wollte ich die parts alle weiß halten.
aber leider fehlt mir da noch die ein oder andere Mark dieses jahr.
aber zum frühjahr hin wird dann auf weiß vorne umgerüstet, und vielleciht amch ich auch noch was in sachen bremse.

die xt kurbel hatte ich halt noch so.
dazu hab ich dann halt den shadow xt und noch nen 9fach shifter gekauft....

soll dann alles bald auf dem neusten stand sein...bald...


@ alex:
das ist mein copyright!!! das gibt ein anwaltsschreiben....
---
sorry für die kleinen bilder.hab seit kurzem erst einen mac..alles nicht so einfach mit den fremden Programmen!


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Bin mal so frei, dass man hier mal was sieht......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



farben hab ich ja oben/unten erklärt.
der dämpfer ist auch so wie damals ein 38mmHub 165mmEinbau

fährt sich toll.
ist halt durch den schrägen gabeleinbau sehr lang, und deshalb vorallem abwärts toll ruhig. 
enge passagen hab ich auch schon ausprobiert-sicher ist da mein HT wendiger, aber es kommt auch durch.
macht spass.
so viel,dass ich neulich auf dem weg zum essen bei meiner oma(über die strasse) in shorts und dünnem pulli noch schnell mal 13km umweg gemacht habe
bei den spacern geht es grade darum,dass ich noch nicht genau weiß was ich vorne noch veranstalte.
wenn ich die richtige länge vom vorbau rausgefunden habe und den winkel, dann wird das nat auch noch schön gemacht.
ist nun erstmal zu fahren übern winter aufgebaut worden...
ist ja auch noch nicht mal der rollercoaster dran.
der liegt noch hier auf meinem tisch...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich weiß. Ich kenn das Problem mit dem Geld. Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel aus meinem Fuhrpark ausgemistet und bin immer noch dabei. Zur Zeit läuft das hier bei Ebay: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427810

Mein letztes Projekt sollte eigentlich ein R.C1 Winterbike werden. Der R.C1 Rahmen gefiel mir aber nicht so und mußte weg. Draus wurde dann das:




Das ist dann nun mein Race-Bike für die nächste Saison.

Seit ein paar Tagen gehe ich Rotwild fremd. Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein Winterbike : Perfekte und robuste Winter-Dreck-Schleuder!




Das war der Urzustand beim Gebrauchtkauf von meinem Händler. Ein paar Teile hab ich schon getauscht. Die Manitou Skareb-Gabel fliegt noch raus und ne Fox F120-130 kommt noch rein. In Schwarz oder Silber, weils besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (24. Oktober 2009)

ja, nee ist klar. 

2 rotwilds und n nicolai als winterbike. aber kein geld 

der war gut


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich muß zugeben, der war gut. 

Hier mal freizeitfreds Rahmen so wie er 2005 von Samuel Zbinden bei DH verwendet wurde:


----------



## ullertom (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Bin mal so frei, dass man hier mal was sieht......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schaut für mich wie ein altes billiges Kinderradl aus - hat nichts mit Rotwild zu tun - SORRY, hatte mir von deinem "Downhill Bike" mehr erhofft,


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

Finde Dein Speci voll Klasse.
Auch das RDH ?? (was für ein Modell und BJ ist es eigendlich?) vom Freizeitfred, wenn's dann mal richtig fertig wird 
Ärgere mich, dass ich mein 95er GT Zaskar verkauft habe. 

Haben was die MTB Klassiker finde ich.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ich muß zugeben, der war gut.
> 
> Hier mal freizeitfreds Rahmen so wie er 2005 von Samuel Zbinden bei DH verwendet wurde:



NA da scheinen Gabel und Dämpfer etwas mehr Federweg zu haben......
Ist Manfred Hermann bei seinem WM Titel nicht auch so ein Teil gefahren?


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> schaut für mich wie ein altes billiges Kinderradl aus - hat nichts mit Rotwild zu tun - SORRY, hatte mir von deinem "Downhill Bike" mehr erhofft,



danke.
hab halt was besonderes.
nicht wie du.
haaha

achso.
soll ich den rahmen wieder steiler stellen. dann bau ich den dämpferanbau wieder nach oben...dann siehts anders aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ärgere mich, dass ich mein 95er GT Zaskar verkauft habe.
> 
> Haben was die MTB Klassiker finde ich.



Kannst ja mein 94er Stumpi ersteigern. 
Muß weg. Stand bei mir nur rum.


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kannst ja mein 94er Stumpi ersteigern.
> Muß weg. Stand bei mir nur rum.



wenns nicht in L wäre...
schönes rad!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> danke.
> hab halt was besonderes.
> nicht wie du.
> haaha
> ...



Nicht ärgern lassen.
Such Dir über<#n Winter doch langsam die fehlenden Teile noch zusammen.
So wie es Dir am Besten gefällt und es Dein Budget zulässt. E-bay machts möglich....
Vielleicht bekommst Du den damaligen original Zustand ja wieder hin.
Wenn Rotwild weiter so hilfsbereit ist, schicken Sie Dir vielleicht ja ein paar Bilder vom damaligen Komplett Bike. Oder JMR findet noch mehr im www.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kannst ja mein 94er Stumpi ersteigern.
> Muß weg. Stand bei mir nur rum.



Finde das Rad echt klasse. Habe nur keinen Platz und selbst noch 'ne Auktion laufen, damit ich mal wieder Luft bekomme.

Viel Glück beim Verkauf


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Nicht ärgern lassen.
> Such Dir über<#n Winter doch langsam die fehlenden Teile noch zusammen.
> So wie es Dir am Besten gefällt und es Dein Budget zulässt. E-bay machts möglich....
> Vielleicht bekommst Du den damaligen original Zustand ja wieder hin.
> Wenn Rotwild weiter so hilfsbereit ist, schicken Sie Dir vielleicht ja ein paar Bilder vom damaligen Komplett Bike. Oder JMR findet noch mehr im www.




hab noch mehr gute hilfe.
danny herz hat mir neulich nen karton voll sachen geschickt die da dran waren...

das ist halt der vorteil, wenn man was besonderes fährt


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich finde auch immer wieder was bei Ebay. Das Speci ist auch komplett von da. Letzten Herbst/Winter zusammen gesucht und aufgebaut.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> hab noch mehr gute hilfe.
> danny herz hat mir neulich nen karton voll sachen geschickt die da dran waren...
> 
> das ist halt der vorteil, wenn man was besonderes fährt



Nee ne. 
Was issn das für'n geiler Service 
Dann sieh aber zu, dass Du es wieder in den Urzustand hinbekommst.
Vielleicht sehen wir es dann auf der nächsten Eurobike in der Rotwild Klassik Ecke.

War das nicht ein Bike von Danny Hertz?
Hatte Rotwild in Saalbach ausgestellt.


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Nee ne.
> Was issn das für'n geiler Service
> Dann sieh aber zu, dass Du es wieder in den Urzustand hinbekommst.
> Vielleicht sehen wir es dann auf der nächsten Eurobike in der Rotwild Klassik Ecke.
> ...




das ist wirklcih geil!!!
keine ahnung, ob er das mal fuhr.
ich will so eines.
schreib ihm gleich mal ne mail
mal sehen, was so ein rahmen kostet..


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> das ist wirklcih geil!!!
> keine ahnung, ob er das mal fuhr.
> ich will so eines.
> schreib ihm gleich mal ne mail
> mal sehen, was so ein rahmen kostet..



Jetzt bau erst mal Deins fertig zusammen.
Was für ein Modell und Baujahr ist es denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass Rotwild dieses Bike nicht her gibt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Markus Herr einen solchen Rahmen besorgen kann oder will.
Ich sammle seit einiger Zeit Fotos von Rotwild-Bikes und hab mir ne History-Datenbank angelegt, aber das konnte ich auch noch nicht zuordnen. 

RDH 03 von 1999:


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Jetzt bau erst mal Deins fertig zusammen.
> Was für ein Modell und Baujahr ist es denn jetzt?




markus sagte irgendwas um die 2005-20006

genau weiß oichs leider nicht. 
war ja nie im katalog.:-(


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß. Ich kenn das Problem mit dem Geld. Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel aus meinem Fuhrpark ausgemistet und bin immer noch dabei. Zur Zeit läuft das hier bei Ebay: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427810
> 
> Mein letztes Projekt sollte eigentlich ein R.C1 Winterbike werden. Der R.C1 Rahmen gefiel mir aber nicht so und mußte weg. Draus wurde dann das:
> 
> ...



JMR Du entwickelst Dich ja zum richtigen "Fahrad Luden".
Dachte das gibt es nur bei Autos 
Wieviele Räder hast Du dieses Jahr jetzt schon gekauft/verkauft?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> markus sagte irgendwas um die 2005-20006
> 
> genau weiß oichs leider nicht.
> war ja nie im katalog.:-(



Glaube ich net, eher 95-96......


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

Mit Hinweis von freizeitfred habe ich heraus gefunden, das Samuel Zbinden das RDH 0.6 in der DH-Saison 2005 gefahren ist. In der News-History der Rotwild HP finden sich Berichte und Fotos.

Erste Rotwild-Bikes gabs 1996 laut HP.

Siehe auch hier: Vom Brakebooster zum Highendbike.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass Rotwild dieses Bike nicht her gibt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Markus Herr einen solchen Rahmen besorgen kann oder will.
> Ich sammle seit einiger Zeit Fotos von Rotwild-Bikes und hab mir ne History-Datenbank angelegt, aber das konnte ich auch noch nicht zuordnen.
> 
> RDH 03 von 1999:



Hammer mit Deiner History Datenbank 
Nur etwas egoistisch, findes Du nicht 
Mch doch mal im Fan Club (Rotwild IG) 'ne Position mit "Rotwild Klassik Fotos" auf.
Copyright natürlich JMR 
Schade, dass Rotwild so ne Bildergalerie auf der eigenen Homepage hat.


----------



## freizeitfred (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Glaube ich net, eher 95-96......




hihi.
glaub doch

wie gesagt, ich hab ein paar informanten zusmammen bekommen


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

Auf der Service-Rotwild-HP gehen sie ja schon bis ins Modelljahr 2005 zurück. Ich habe noch Pics aus 1999, 2001, 03, 04. Mal schauen. Vielleicht kann ich in meiner nächsten Nachtschicht mal so eine Galerie anlegen.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> JMR Du entwickelst Dich ja zum richtigen "Fahrad Luden".
> Dachte das gibt es nur bei Autos
> Wieviele Räder hast Du dieses Jahr jetzt schon gekauft/verkauft?



Dieses Jahr war wirklich etwas viel Bewegung in meinem Fuhrpark, aber das gibt sich jetzt wieder. Hab jetzt alles was ich brauch.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Oktober 2009)

So, bin jetzt mal weg. 

Rotwild RDH 02:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Oktober 2009)

2005-2006 könnte doch stimmen.
Mit dem Historien Special, kann man es einigermassen zuordnen.
http://www.rotwild.de/de/rotwild/historie.html

Bin dann auch mal weg.
Bildarchiv mit klassischen Rotwilds fänd ich geil.
Hau mal rein JMR


----------



## freizeitfred (25. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> 2005-2006 könnte doch stimmen.
> Mit dem Historien Special, kann man es einigermassen zuordnen.
> http://www.rotwild.de/de/rotwild/historie.html
> 
> ...




nacht ihr beiden.

und danke für die vielen bilder.


----------



## at021971 (25. Oktober 2009)

Thema RDH06:

Hier ist die Homepage von Dennis Startmann www.ridefree.de, der für das Team Fiat Rotwilds gefahren ist. In seinen News von 2005 erwähnt er das RDH06, das er dort bei Rennen einsetzt (http://www.ridefree.de/news_text.htm -> von unten lesen: Red Bull Trailfox Laax /CH). Das Rennen war zwischen 08. - 10.07.2005. Dort sind auch einige, leider recht kleine Bilder des Bikes im Einsatz zu sehen. z.B. http://www.ridefree.de/Bilder/trailfox06_01.jpg

Mehr und größere Bilder gibt es in seiner 2004er/2005er Gallerie http://www.ridefree.de/gallery/index.php (Link der Gallerie am besten in ein neues Fenster kopieren, sonst wird die Größer des Pop-up Fensters begrenzt).

Das heißt also, das gute Stück wurde spätestens zur Saison 2005 eingeführt. Eventuell auch schon 2004, da das Bike, welches er auf den Bildern aus diesem Jahr fährt, sehr ähnlich aussieht (was aber nichts heißt, da die Rotwild Downhiller mit Ausnahme der Pullshock Version alle recht ähnlich aussehen).

Nur eines haben die 2004er/2005er RDHs Bike nicht, eine 120 mm Gabel. Selbst damals waren die Gabel am RDH weit jenseits von 150 mm, was man auf den obigen Bildern auch gut sehen kann. Schon das Pullshock RDH04 von 2000/2001 hatte vorne 178 mm Federweg. http://www.fahrrad-rennrad.de/Rotwild_RDH_04_10118.html. Das RDS01 http://www.fahrrad-rennrad.de/Rotwild_RDS_01_10117.html von 2001 hatte bis 125 mm Federweg, war aber auch ein Hardtail.

Hier noch eine recht vollständige Übersicht der Rotwild Historie ab 2001 bis 2009. http://www.fahrrad-rennrad.de/rotwild_fahrrad.html. Teambikes sind aber auch hier nur aufgeführt, wenn sie im Katalog waren. Also nur das RDS01 und das RDH04 jeweils von 2001. 

@jmr-biking: Die roten Team Bikes war wohl bis 2001 im Katalog. In keinem darauf folgenden Katalog wurden sie aber mehr aufgeführt. Man konnte sie aber trotzdem über die Händler beziehen. Im Jahr 2003 wurden das RDS03 und das RDH05 zumindest noch mal in der Preisliste aufgeführt. Erst 2008 und 2009 hat man dort, dem allgemeinen Trend folgend, dem gemeinen Käufer Team Bikes zugänglich zu machen, zumindest wieder das R.R2 in zwei Teamversionen aufgeommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## freizeitfred (25. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Thema RDH06:
> 
> Hier ist die Homepage von Dennis Startmann www.ridefree.de, der für das Team Fiat Rotwilds gefahren ist. In seinen News von 2005 erwähnt er das RDH06, das er dort bei Rennen einsetzt (http://www.ridefree.de/news_text.htm -> von unten lesen: Red Bull Trailfox Laax /CH). Das Rennen war zwischen 08. - 10.07.2005. Dort sind auch einige, leider recht kleine Bilder des Bikes im Einsatz zu sehen. z.B. http://www.ridefree.de/Bilder/trailfox06_01.jpg
> 
> ...




jihaaaaa:
Stage3 Downhill:
ein schneller und steiniger Trail mit einigen Tretpassagen und Flussdurchfahrten. Das leichte und gut zu tretende Rotwild Downhillbike RDH06 läuft hier 1A. Rang 11



scheint doch ok zu sein das bike

hab die bilder nun auch zum ersten mal gesehen.
ne doppelbrück macht schon was her an dem bike, allerdings sind das auch 1-2kg mehr am bike...

glaube, dass wenn ich vorne den teil(lenker,vorbau) weiß mache habe ich nachher auch was nettes.
habs halt so aufgebaut wie auf dem bild, was mir rotwild geschickt hat.
deshalb hab ich uahc unbedingt den rollercoaster haben wollen
auch wenn er eigentlich garnicht billig ist...


----------



## at021971 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Infos und Bilder zu Team Bikes RDH05, RDS03, RDS06 und RFX0.1 http://www.dh-rangers.com/marktplatz/46294-bikes-rotwild-rahmen-zu-verkaufen.html

Hier noch ein weitere RDH05 http://www.downhill-board.com/42485-rotwild-rdh-05-rahmenset-neu.html

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (25. Oktober 2009)

freizeitfred schrieb:


> ......anlage: original aufbau des teams.


 
Hast Du nun ein RDS06 oder RDH06. Auf dem Bild mit dem Origianlaufbau, das Du hier gepostet hast, steht RDS. Bei einem RDS kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Gabel nicht ganz soviel Federweg hat.

Wenn es ein RDH ist und Du willst es wieder original aufbauen, dann mußt Du Dir noch gedanken über eine andere Gabel und einen anderen Dämpfer machen. dann ist aber auch nichts mehr mit MTB Touren fahren, denn klettern würde das gute Stück dann nicht mehr so doll.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## freizeitfred (25. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hast Du nun ein RDS04 oder RDH04. Auf dem Bild mit dem Origianlaufbau, das Du hier gepostet hast, steht RDS. Bei einem RDS kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Gabel nicht ganz soviel Federweg hat.
> 
> Wenn es ein RDH ist und Du willst es wieder original aufbauen, dann mußt Du Dir noch gedanken über eine andere Gabel und einen anderen Dämpfer machen. dann ist aber auch nichts mehr mit MTB Touren fahren, denn klettern würde das gute Stück dann nicht mehr so doll.
> 
> ...



JETZT KOMMTS:
hab beides.

auf dem oberrohr steht RDS 0.6 und auf dem unterrohr von oben auflackiert steht RDH 06 CD.

denke, die haben den rahmen für beides benutzt, und halt lediglich die gabel und den dämpfer ausgetauscht.

also hab ich dann momentan ein RDS 0.6

wohne hier in der rhön.
da ist das mit 13,xxkg und den 9 gängen ganz ok.
deshalb kann ichs hier als Allrounder nutzen.


----------



## at021971 (25. Oktober 2009)

Für alle, die wie ich, Ihr MTB im Winter auch auf der Rolle benutzten, hier eine Info zum Thema Carbon und Rolle.

Da es zu diesem Thema nirgendwo eindeutige Aussagen gibt, Bike Magzine sich hier wiedersprechen und sich auch die Hersteller unterschiedlich verhalten, hier die Aussage seitens ADP.

Ich habe zu diesem Thema mit Peter Böhm Kontakt aufgenommen. Er hat davon abgeraten, mit Carbon MTBs auf die Rolle zu gehen. Das gilt auch für die R.R1 und R.GT1 Modelle, die nur einen Carbon Hinterbau haben. Diese Aussagen beruht nicht auf negativen Erfahrungen seitens ADP, sonder nur darauf, dass die Räder dafür nicht konstruiert wurden.

Anders verhält es sich bei den Rennrädern, hier sieht Peter Böhm diese Probleme nicht, da diese Anwendung bei der Konstruktion berücksichtigt würde.

Ich habe mir aus diesem Grund ein Cube AMS 100 Rahmen zugelegt, den es für ganz kleines Geld bei www.bike-discount.de in 22" und ohne Dämpfer gab. Der Rahmen erbt jetzt die meisten Komponenten meines "upgedateten" RCC09. Diese wird dann auch mein Winterbike und im Sommer für den Weg zur Arbeit genommen. Das Stevens wird dann arbeitslos.

Das neue R.GT1 wird jetzt hingegen komplett neu aufgebaut. Teileliste steht mehr oder weniger. Ich warte nur noch auf die schwarze Fox Talas, um mich dann für die passenden Bremsen (PM vs. IS2000 via Adapter) und Laufräder (Centerlock vs. IS2000) zu entscheiden.

Übrigens, für die, die einen Tacx Fortius oder I-Magic haben, hätte ich Rotwild MTBs für die Virtual Reality anzubieten. Die habe ich mir seinerzeit gebastelt, um dort auf und gegen Rotwild MTBs, anstatt auf den von Tacx in der Software integierten Giant..... Bikes, antreten zu können.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Oktober 2009)

Meine beiden Rotwilds stehen schon schön sauber und gewartet im Warmen. Um im Winter oder bei schlechtem Wetter auf der Rolle zu trainieren nutzen meine Lebensgefährtin und ich das Centurion Alu-Hardtail. 
Bei Carbon-Mtb`s auf der Rolle habe ich auch so meine Bedenken, da das Bike doch schon gut eingespannt ist. 
Die Idee mit dem Cube-Rahmen ist natürlich auch klasse. Habe da auch schon oft reingeschaut und die Rahmen sind schon sehr günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Oktober 2009)

Woher hab Ihr immer wieder dieses Detailwissen


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey Jungs, wie einige wissen bin ich grade dabei mir ein Bike aufzubauen.
Den Rahmen habe ich schonmal sicher  jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl der Laufräder:

Mavic Crossmax SLR '09 oder http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...ZTR-Race-Sapim-CX-Ray-1250g-Laufr::22904.html

Ich bin mir recht sicher das ich die Funworks montieren werde, ABER ich höre von den Mavic's nur gutes was die stabilität anbelangt !
Und genau das, ist mein Problem, ich glaube die Funworks mit der ZTR Race Felge sind VIELLEICHT zu schwach, weil Ich einen sehr harte,aggressive Fahrweise habe, ab und zu mal haken schlagen mit dem Hinterrad usw.

Was meint Ihr ?
Sind die Funworks stabil genug, egal wie ich fahre ?

Mein Körpergewicht: 72kg


Bitte helfen ^^


Gruß enviO !


----------



## acid-driver (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn du schon geld in die hand nimmst, würde ich mal bei felixthewolf hier aus dem forum nachfragen. der baut dir was richtig feines zusammen. 

von mavic und generell systemlaufrädern täte ich die finger lassen.


----------



## freizeitfred (25. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn du schon geld in die hand nimmst, würde ich mal bei felixthewolf hier aus dem forum nachfragen. der baut dir was richtig feines zusammen.
> 
> von mavic und generell systemlaufrädern täte ich die finger lassen.



was baut der denn schönes?


----------



## at021971 (26. Oktober 2009)

Laufräder! Und er kämpft hier im Forum für den qualitativ hochwertigen kundenspezifischen Aufbau von diesen.

Frei nach dem Motto: Bei gleichem Preis und gleicher Stabiliät leichter als ein vergleichbares Systemlaufrad oder bei gleichem Gewicht und Stabilität günstiger. Nur das bessere Aussehen der meisten Systemlaufräder errreicht er halt nicht. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (26. Oktober 2009)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> ......Was meint Ihr ?
> Sind die Funworks stabil genug, egal wie ich fahre ?
> 
> Mein Körpergewicht: 72kg
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enviOcf9.0 (26. Oktober 2009)

Jo,

Ich denke ich werd "felixthewolf" mal fragen, was sich da machen lÃ¤sst 

Hab schon ein Favoriten gefunden:

Nabe: Tune	Prince/Princess
Felge: FRM	XMD 333
Speichen: Sapim	CX-Ray
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu rot

Der selbe Laufradsatz wie dieser hier, blos rote Nippel 







Sollte dieser Laufradsatz fÃ¼r max. 700â¬ zu haben sein, schlag ich zu 


naja ich werd felixthewolf die naechsten Tage mal kontaktieren.

Danke fÃ¼r den Tip, Gut Nacht alleman


GruÃ enviO !


----------



## roadrunner49 (26. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Für alle, die wie ich, Ihr MTB im Winter auch auf der Rolle benutzten, hier eine Info zum Thema Carbon und Rolle.
> 
> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ...


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Für alle, die wie ich, Ihr MTB im Winter auch auf der Rolle benutzten, hier eine Info zum Thema Carbon und Rolle.
> 
> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ...



Was soll denn hier nicht passen?  Dies hier ist nun mal ein Forum. 
In einem Forum tauscht man sich über verschiedene Dinge aus. Jeder hat zu den unterschiedlichsten Dingen seine eigene Meinung und eigene Erfahrungen. 
Wenn jemand Infos oder Meinungen zu einen Thema, wie z.B. Rolle haben möchte, dann stellt er ne Frage. Aus den verschiedenen Antworten kann er sich eine Meinung bilden oder er macht doch besser eigene Erfahrungen. 
Du stehst eher auf freie Rollen. Ich mache spanne mein Hartail in ne Rolle ein (natürlich mit dem speziellen Reifen), da ich nur bei schlechtem Wetter GA1 auf ihr mache. Koordination und Balance trainiere ich draußen. 
So hat jeder seine eigene Strategie. Wäre ja schlimm, wenn alle gleich wären. Und was man sich in den Rucksack für die Alpen packt, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Tips und Packlisten gibt es ja zu Hauf im Internet. 

Gruß, Jürgen

P.S.: Fühle mich angegriffen, wollte nur meinen Senf dazu abgeben.


----------



## at021971 (26. Oktober 2009)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> â¦ich will weder Dir noch jemand anderes hier zu nahe treten. Doch hier passt was nichtâ¦â¦.Aber dieses Thema, Rollentraining mit Carbon MTB und das auf eingespannter Rolle ist nahezu nicht mehr zu toppen. Wie kommt man auf die Idee MTB in Rolle zu spannen und dann zu trainieren?....Wenn Rollentraining dann auf ganz simpler Rolle und zwar frei, so das man schÃ¶n balancieren muÃ. Und im nÃ¤chsten FrÃ¼hjahr merkt man sofort was das fÃ¼r die KÃ¶rperbeherrschung gebracht hat. Keine Kurve ist zu verwurzelt und zu eng um nicht sauber rum zu kommen. Mam hat ein vÃ¶llig anderes FahrgefÃ¼hl und kann das ganze Gerede vom fahrbar oder nicht vergessen.â¦â¦


 
Erst einmal wie kommst Du darauf, dass hier etwas nicht passt? Das ist doch jedem selber Ã¼berlassen, festzulegen was er fÃ¼r sich persÃ¶nlich als am Geeignetsten erachtet. Zudem, warum sollte man nicht mit dem MTB auf einem Rollentrainer trainieren. Auch ein MTB ist in erster Line mal ein Fahrrad und unterscheidet sich von einem Rennrad diesbezÃ¼glich nur marginal. Da mir Rennradfahren nichts gibt, wÃ¤re es widersinnig, mir nur fÃ¼r die Rolle im Winter, ein solches zuzulegen. Und warum sollte man das nicht auch auf einem Rollentrainer, bei dem man das Hinterrad einspannt, machen. Dieses System bedienen halt ganz andere BedÃ¼rfnisse als ein frei laufender Rollentrainer, dem ich persÃ¶nlich aber reich gar nichts abgewinnen kann.

Mein Ziel bei der Anschaffung des Fortius war, der EintÃ¶nigkeit des Trainings auf der Rolle etwas SpaÃ abzugewinnen. Und das bietet das System, mit der MÃ¶glichkeit bekannte Strecken auf Video nachzufahren, sich mit funktionierender Lenkung frei in verschiedenen virtuellen Welten zu bewegen und per GPS aufgezeichnete Strecken z.B. auch in Google Earth nachzufahren. All dieses mit konstanter Anpassung des Roll- und wenn man es mag auch Luftwiderstandes an das aktuelle Streckprofil. DarÃ¼ber hinaus ist das System, dank seiner Motorbremse, in der Lage Steigungen bis 20% zu simulieren, wo Wechselstromtrainer bei 5% Steigung aufhÃ¶ren. Das alles ist mit einer freien Rolle nicht, bzw. mit der Neuen von Elite nur sehr begrenzt mÃ¶glich. Auf einer freien Rolle kann ich nur balancieren Ã¼ben und Tempo bolzen. Zum Krafttraining gehe ich dann zusÃ¤tzlich noch ins Fitnessstudio.

Beim Fortius ging es mir aber vor allem auch darum, eine Basis zu schaffen, dass das gute und teure StÃ¼ck nicht wie viele Ergotrainer und Rollen, nach anfÃ¤nglicher Motivation zum Training, aufgrund der EintÃ¶nigkeit, schlieÃendlich in der Ecke verstauben. All diese Ziel wurde mit dem Tacx eindeutig erreicht.

Und zum Thema Carbon und Rolle liegt das Problem wohl in der sehr einseitigen BelastungsfÃ¤higkeit von Carbon. Zudem sind die Ausfallenden meist nur verklebt. Und ob diese Verklebungen, diese doch ganz andersartige Belastung auf Dauer aushalten, oder der Hinterbau so endet, wie der des kÃ¼rzlich hier geposteten RFR0.4?

Also lass mir doch meinen SpaÃ am Fortius. Und Du Ã¼bst den Winter Ã¼ber halt Balancieren auf der freien Rolle. Vielleicht wird dann aus Dir ja noch mal ein veritabler Kunstradfahrerâ¦ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GruÃ
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> 2005-2006 könnte doch stimmen.
> Mit dem Historien Special, kann man es einigermassen zuordnen.
> http://www.rotwild.de/de/rotwild/historie.html
> 
> ...



Brauche mal ein paar Meinungen zu den angesprochenem Rotwild-Bildarchiv in unserer IG. 
Zum Aufbau: für jedes Jahr ein eigenes Archiv?
z.B. 2001 Rotwild Modelle, 2002 Rotwild Modelle, 2003 Rotwild Modelle usw.

Oder alles in ein "Rotwild Classic Bike Archiv"?

Ab 2007 sind ja alle einzelnen Modelle auf der Service Rotwild HP online.
Bis 2006 könnte ich viele Modelle online bringen und jeder kann nach Bedarf weitere hochladen. Leider ist es sehr schwer gute Rotwild-Fotos im Netz zu finden. 
Meine Sammlung sieht überwiegend so aus:

Rotwild RCC 07, 2001:




ca. 60 Fotos. Ich tendiere der besseren Übersicht eher zu einem "Rotwild Classic Bike Archiv", sonst werden es zuviel Diskussionen in der IG.
Und wer ein bestimmtes Bike oder einen Rahmen sucht muß halt dort blättern.
Vorteil wäre auch, dass jeder sein eigenes Classic-Rotwild-Bike dort einstellen kann.


----------



## Deichfräse (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke die Idee mit dem Classic Bike Archiv ist gar nicht so schlecht. Wir müssen ja nichts doppelt "veranstalten", wenn Rotwild selbst die jüngeren Jahrgänge archiviert und für jedermann zugänglich hält.

Habe übrigens gerade in meinem Fotoalbum einen Ordner mit ersten Bildern aus Perú angelegt (werden sicher noch mehr) - Reisebericht folgt noch.
Für "Nachreisende" stehe ich jederzeit gern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite - einfach per PN bei mir melden!


----------



## Orakel (26. Oktober 2009)

ein Classic Archiv langt, sonst gibt es zuviele "Unterforen" 
Abwann ist ein Bike ein Classic Bike


----------



## Deichfräse (26. Oktober 2009)

Ab MY 2005 und älter würde ich sagen, denn ab 2006 sind sie ja auf der Service-Seite von Rotwild archiviert.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Abwann ist ein Bike ein Classic Bike



Gute Frage.  Ich würde sagen, da Rotwild momentan bis 2007 alle Bikes einzeln aufführt und von 2006 nur den Katalog anbietet, sollten die Bikes nicht jünger als 2006 sein. 
Quasi einschließlich den Yountimern.


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Oktober 2009)

Beim Klicken im Internet habe ich gerade diese Bike hier entdeckt: Klick hier
Wahnsinn, was für ein guter Zustand. Baujahr 2000. Bin mal gespannt was es bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (26. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut erhalten das Bike und zeitlos schön!
...und dieser edle Vorbau von Race Face - auf den war ich damals auch total stolz...
Hatte Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze von der Serie und muss sagen, zu diesem Rotwild hätte das auch sehr gut gepaßt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Brauche mal ein paar Meinungen zu den angesprochenem Rotwild-Bildarchiv in unserer IG.
> Zum Aufbau: für jedes Jahr ein eigenes Archiv?
> z.B. 2001 Rotwild Modelle, 2002 Rotwild Modelle, 2003 Rotwild Modelle usw.
> 
> ...



Hi JMR,
klasse dass Du die Bilder ins Archiv stellen willst 
Denke auch, eine "Classic Sammel Position" macht Sinn, wo jederman seine Bilder noch dazu packen kann. Wird bestimmt ein schöner Bildband.
Schlage Pre MY 2006 vor, das sind dann 10 Jahre Rotwild, die es abzudecken gilt. So kann ich dann auch noch mal mein altes RCC 0.3 zeigen 
Unglaublich, dass Du soviele Bilder hast, wie kommts?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was zur Unterhaltung.......
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,656438,00.html


----------



## Andreas_33 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

ist nicht jedes Rotwild ein echter Klassiker...???!!!

Die Idee mit der Mediensammlung find ich super... gerade die älteren Modelle sollten einen festen Platz bekommen und da denke ich an MJ 2004 und älter...

hab mein RCC 0.2 verkauft und nun überlege, blättere, studiere, vergleiche... ja wer die Wahl hat... und da sind Erfahrungsberichte sehr hilfreich!!!!!

nur eins steht bereits fest


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Oktober 2009)

andreas_33 schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde,
> 
> ist nicht jedes rotwild ein echter klassiker...???!!!
> 
> ...



x1?


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2009)

So, der Anfang ist getan. In unserer IG gibt es jetzt ein "Rotwild Classic Bike Archiv".
Viel Spaß beim gucken. Und bitte erweitern!!! Ich suche noch Fotos von Bikes aus den 90zigern. Fehler bei Bezeichung und Baujahr der Bikes können vorkommen, aber ich hab mir bei meinen Recherchen viel Mühe gegeben.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Oktober 2009)

schönes archiv. haste ja ein paar schätze ausgegraben 

das rcc01 in den klassischen farben ist schon sehr geil


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit die Herren,
ich der Bucht verkauft gerade jemand div Rotwild-Trikots. Sind ein paar richtig schöne, alte Schätze dabei, aber leider nicht in meiner Größe
Evtl. ist was für euch dabei...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-Team-Tri...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung?hash=item3a54172b46
Gruß Marcus


----------



## Andreas_33 (27. Oktober 2009)

@alex_RCC03

nein es wird ein R2, das ist schon seit 2 Jahren meine Wahl und nun mit dem neuen Modell...  

aber bin mir über die Ausstattung noch nicht im Klaren.... dafür erhält mann hier im Forum genug Inspiration !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit die Herren,
> ich der Bucht verkauft gerade jemand div Rotwild-Trikots. Sind ein paar richtig schöne, alte Schätze dabei, aber leider nicht in meiner Größe
> Evtl. ist was für euch dabei...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-Team-Tri...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung?hash=item3a54172b46
> Gruß Marcus



Aber meine Größe. Beobachte seit gestern schon fleißig.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, der Anfang ist getan. In unserer IG gibt es jetzt ein "Rotwild Classic Bike Archiv".
> Viel Spaß beim gucken. Und bitte erweitern!!! Ich suche noch Fotos von Bikes aus den 90zigern. Fehler bei Bezeichung und Baujahr der Bikes können vorkommen, aber ich hab mir bei meinen Recherchen viel Mühe gegeben.



Super job JMR!  
Macht echt Spass darin zu stöbern, werde gleich mal ein outdoor Foto von meinem alten RCC 0.3 einbringen 
HAben so langsam eine richtige Vorzeige Interessengruppe


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Oktober 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> @alex_RCC03
> 
> nein es wird ein R2, das ist schon seit 2 Jahren meine Wahl und nun mit dem neuen Modell...
> 
> aber bin mir über die Ausstattung noch nicht im Klaren.... dafür erhält mann hier im Forum genug Inspiration !!!



Wow, habt Ihr alle eine Kohle 
Hast Du Dich schon für die Farbe entschieden?


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber meine Größe. Beobachte seit gestern schon fleißig.


Viel Glück.......  3,2,1....Deins!


----------



## Andreas_33 (27. Oktober 2009)

> Wow, habt Ihr alle eine Kohle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welche Farbe? meinst Du das Worldcup-Bike?

ansonsten ist das R2 doch immer gleich lackiert?!

werde es in schwarz/weiß nehmen...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Oktober 2009)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> welche Farbe? meinst Du das Worldcup-Bike?
> 
> ansonsten ist das R2 doch immer gleich lackiert?!
> 
> werde es in schwarz/weiß nehmen...



genau das meinte ich.
Finde schwarz/weiß auch besser. 
Das mit dem Grün ist etwas buntisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (27. Oktober 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ......In unserer IG gibt es jetzt ein "Rotwild Classic Bike Archiv".



Hallöchen,

wo war noch mal die IG? Ich habe da irgendwie den Faden verloren. 

Gruß aus Bremen

Martinez


----------



## at021971 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ganz oben in der Leiste über dem Forum ist der Link zu allen IGMs. Dann findest Du dort auch unter Bikemarken die Rotwild IGM.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dhill (27. Oktober 2009)

Mal ganz generell was zum Support von Rotwild. Hatte z.b. schon 2 mal ne kleine Kontermutter von meinem Hinterbau verloren. Ein Anruf bei Rotwild und wirklich einen Tag später waren die Teile zu einem echt vernünftigen Preis im Briefkasten! Beratung super und wirklich schnell die Jungs! So soll das sein!
Danke.


----------



## Goldemar (27. Oktober 2009)

Da hab ich ja zwei richtige classiker im keller stehen die auch noch regelmäßig ausgeführt werden!hab seinerzeit nur die rahmen erstanden und von hand wieder aufgebaut laufen echt sahne die beiden !


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt was neues fürs R.C1 meines Mädels:

Magura Marta SL 2008 in rot:




Tune DC16/17 in rot:




Tune Würger in rot und einen Selle Italia SLR Lady Gel Flow:




Gesamtansicht:







Gewicht: knapp unter 10kg


----------



## dhill (28. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## mc.namara (29. Oktober 2009)

War heute nochmal mit dem R.R2 HT bei seinen Artgenossen unterwegs und bin durch den Wald gerockt 





Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität, mein Handy kann man als Fotoapparat leider vergessen....

Wir hatten hier heute nochmal tolles Wetter, einfach traumhaft 

Salü, Mac


----------



## Deichfräse (30. Oktober 2009)

Ach, ich würde auch gern etwas auf dem Bike sitzen...
...aber mich hat gerade irgend so ein fieser Bazillus im Griff - und nein, es nicht die Schweinegrippe!!!
Werd´ das mal über´s Wochenende auskurieren und dann kann ich nächste Woche wieder ein paar Kilometer kurbeln.


----------



## Deichfräse (30. Oktober 2009)

Beim stöbern im Netz ist mir doch tatsächlich dieses Foto bezüglich "Fertigung und Belastbarkeit" eines Rotwild auf den Bildschirm geflimmert:

http://vice.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c625053ef011570b9b149970c-400wi


----------



## acid-driver (30. Oktober 2009)

wäre so schön gewesen, wenns richtig gefotoshoppt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (30. Oktober 2009)

kann einer von euch sowas gebrauchen?

soll wohl zur montage eines etype-umwerfers an einem rcc09 dienen.


----------



## at021971 (30. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, ist zum fixeren eines E-Type Umwerfer.

Die Frage ist nur, ob es die erste oder zweite Version ist. Ich hatte am Anfang immer den Effekt, dass Die Kette von unten an den Umwerfer schlug. Habe mich dann an Rotwild gewandt und von denen eine geänderte Version bekommen, die den Umwefer in einer anderen Position bringt. damit war dieses unschöne Geräusch dann weg. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Oktober 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


>



Endlich mal wieder Rotwild im Einsatz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Oktober 2009)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Es gibt was neues fürs R.C1 meines Mädels:
> 
> Gesamtansicht:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön 
Mein Mädel fährt ein RCC 1.3.




HAben wir mit entsprechenden Komponenten ein wenig zum Ladies Bike umgebaut, so das es optimal passt. 




Aber ohne Blümchen und verbogenem Oberrohr, sie kann die Tussi Bikes nicht ab 

Jetzt überlegt Sie allerdings doch auf ein Fully umzusteigen und zwar auf ein C1 Woman. 




Also doch ein Frauen Bike, was aber nicht so Girlie like daher kommt.
Jetzt warten wir sehnsüchtig, dass die 2010er ausgeliefert werden, um so ein Teil mal probezufahren. Bin gespannt. Das wäre dann das 4. Rotwild in der Garage, was zuviel ist, heisst eins muss dann definitiv weg.........


----------



## hotchili001 (3. November 2009)

*Meine Süße fährt ein R.R1-FS und ein R.R2-HT*

*




*


----------



## kiefaber (3. November 2009)

mein rotwild steht zum verkauf 
R.R2


----------



## hotchili001 (3. November 2009)

Welche Rahmengröße hat der Rahmen? Würdest du den Rahmen auch einzeln verkaufen?


----------



## kiefaber (3. November 2009)

nein leider bin ich in notgeraten und die anwälte sind teuer
leider bilder auf meine seite


----------



## kiefaber (3. November 2009)

NOTVERKAUF MUSS MICH LEIDER VON MEIN SCHÖNES RAD TRENNEN  ABER NWÄLTE SIND TEURER

TOP ROTWILD CARBON TEAM TOPEAK ERGON R.R2 
OHNE KRATZER OHNE STURZ IM PERFEKTEN ZUSTAND
NUR AUF STRASSE BEWEGT !!!!!!
NACH DEM RADELN IMMER GEPUTZT OHNE ROST OHNE MACKEN
RECHNUNGEN SIND alle VORHANDEN
KOMPLETTE XTR AUSSTATTUNG VON SHIMANO
KETTENSTREBENSCHUTZ
MAVIC FELGEN CROSSMAX SLR
SCHWALBE SUPREME MANTEL
SYNTACE VECTOR CARBON LENKER
SYNTACE P6  CARBON SATTELSTÜTZTE 
SYNTACE F119 VORBAU 100 MM
ROTWID TRINKFLASCHE
CARBONFLASCHEHALTER
ERGONS GX2 GRIFFE
MANITOU GABEL
LEGE NOCH EINE 2 .KURBEL DABEI DIE NUR 100 KM GEFAAHREN IST 
AUCH VON SHIMANO XTR
SATEL FI ZI :KI
DER NEUPREISS BETRUG 4500 EURO 
DAS BIKE IST 1 JAHR ALT UND NUR IM SOMMER GEFAHREN WORDEN DANACH HING ES AN DER WAND HOFFE NICHTS VERGESSEN ZU HABEN 
BEI FRAGEN EINFACH MAILEN 
VERSAND NACH ABSPRACHE

ACHTUNG DAS BIKE IST IN XS GRÖßE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiefaber (3. November 2009)

leider


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. November 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Meine Süße fährt ein R.R1-FS und ein R.R2-HT*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte, ich könnt mal mit unserem Mädels Bike 'ne Runde protzen....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. November 2009)

kiefaber schrieb:


> NOTVERKAUF MUSS MICH LEIDER VON MEIN SCHÖNES RAD TRENNEN  ABER NWÄLTE SIND TEURER
> 
> TOP ROTWILD CARBON TEAM TOPEAK ERGON R.R2
> OHNE KRATZER OHNE STURZ IM PERFEKTEN ZUSTAND
> ...




Sorry to hear....

Viel Glück wenigstens beim Verkauf.
Da XS Rahmen, könnte das auch für die Mädchen unter uns interessant sein. Kalentieva lässt grüssen


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (4. November 2009)

Holla die Waldfee "kiefaber" Rahmenhöhe XS wtf?!

Wie groß bist du denn ? Bzw. Schrittlänge ?

Würde mich mal sehr interissieren ^^ 


Gruß enviO !


----------



## kiefaber (4. November 2009)

hallo ich bin 1,66 cm groß
schritt weiss ich nicht genau müsste ich messen 
das rad kann man bis


----------



## hotchili001 (4. November 2009)

*Hallo ihr Rotwilden,*
*hat vielleicht noch jemand einen R.R2-HT Rahmen in Größe "S",eventuell"XS"zu verkaufen?*
*Gerne auch im FIAT-ROTWILD Design von 2008!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (4. November 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo ihr Rotwilden,*
> *hat vielleicht noch jemand einen R.R2-HT Rahmen in Größe "S",eventuell"XS"zu verkaufen?*
> *Gerne auch im FIAT-ROTWILD Design von 2008!*


 
Ruf doch mal bei S-tec an. Die hatten am Wochenende ihr Herbst-Bike-Festival. Da gab es sicherlich eine menge Angebote. Vielleicht hat Du ja Glück und die bieten Dir eine R.R2 HT günstig an.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hotchili001 (4. November 2009)

*Danke Thomas,*
*das werde ich gleich mal tun!*

*Gruß Kay*


----------



## waldhase (4. November 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo ihr Rotwilden,*
> *hat vielleicht noch jemand einen R.R2-HT Rahmen in Größe "S",eventuell"XS"zu verkaufen?*
> *Gerne auch im FIAT-ROTWILD Design von 2008!*



Vielleicht hier:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000365&product=A004017
Ich war heute da und die haben noch einiges da und über den Preis kann man vielleicht noch reden.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (6. November 2009)

moin männer!

hab mir kürzlich nen Rotwild RDH04CD ergattert.
kann mir jemand was über dieses gestell zwecks haltbarkeit berichten???
hab den rahmen nagelneu bekommen, sogar die pulverbeschichtung muss ich noch aus den bremsaufnahmen popeln.
wer hat erfahrung mit dem teil??? ist mein erstes rotwild, wollte schon immer eins haben und passt super zu meinem oldschool DH-Projekt, doch jetz hätte ich gerne mal eure eindrücke bzw meinungen geschildert bekommen. zum einsatzgebiet, -ich werde ihn wohl als freerider nutzen.

gruß dennis


hier mal der rahmen:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was über dieses gestell zwecks haltbarkeit berichten???



Unkaputtbar 
Irre, dass Du das Teil noch im Neuzustand ergattert hast.
Wäre mir zum fahren fast zu schade


----------



## Dr.Workshop (7. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Unkaputtbar
> Irre, dass Du das Teil noch im Neuzustand ergattert hast.
> Wäre mir zum fahren fast zu schade




ja ich hab irgendwie immer ein glück an ausgefallenes zu kommen und ich denke für den preis den ich gezahlt hab, hätte ich damals nicht mal den hinterbau bekommen.
zu schade ist er eigentlich schon, stimmt, nur kann ich mir den jetzt nicht an die wand hängen. noch nen rahmen kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten. und warten bis ein sammler aufmerksam wird und nen guten preis zahlt wo ich sagen würde "weg damit", ist auch nicht. will den ja ausserdem auch selbst haben
aber er wird farblich als retro-DH´ler aufgebaut teilemäßig kommt man ja leider nicht mehr so einfach das alte zeug.

gibts an dem rahmen sonst irgend ne besonderheit die ich noch wissen müsste???

gruß dennis


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ja ich hab irgendwie immer ein glück an ausgefallenes zu kommen und ich denke für den preis den ich gezahlt hab, hätte ich damals nicht mal den hinterbau bekommen.
> zu schade ist er eigentlich schon, stimmt, nur kann ich mir den jetzt nicht an die wand hängen. noch nen rahmen kann ich mir einfach nicht leisten. und warten bis ein sammler aufmerksam wird und nen guten preis zahlt wo ich sagen würde "weg damit", ist auch nicht. will den ja ausserdem auch selbst haben
> aber er wird farblich als retro-DH´ler aufgebaut teilemäßig kommt man ja leider nicht mehr so einfach das alte zeug.
> 
> ...




Da sind die Technik Experten unter den Rotwild Rittern gefragt.
Evtl. Hilft Dir ja auch das "Rotwild Klassik Archiv", welches JMR in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft angelegt hat.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278

Immer zu empfehlen ist ein Anruf bei Rotwild selbst. Die Dietzenbacher sind sehr hilfsbereit und freuen sich sicher über gut erhaltene "Platzhirsche" im Revier 
Freizeitfred konnte sogar noch ein paar Original Teile von damals ergattern 


Frage mich hier, ob Rotwild, wie bei Autoherstellern üblich, nicht auch grundsätzlich die Teile und Komponenten für damalige Bikes auf Jahre vorrätig hat. Dem guten Service zuliebe


----------



## hotchili001 (8. November 2009)

*Hallo Scheißtropfen,*

*hier mal ein Bild von der Zugverlegung beim R.R1-FS.*

*Gruß Kay*


----------



## hotchili001 (8. November 2009)

*und noch eins!!!*


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Scheißtropfen,*
> 
> *hier mal ein Bild von der Zugverlegung beim R.R1-FS.*
> 
> *Gruß Kay*



Bild aus Deinem Hobbyraum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (8. November 2009)

*Ja,das ist ein Bild aus unserem Hobbyraum!*


----------



## jmr-biking (8. November 2009)

Die Zugführung ist weitestgehend schon vorgegeben. Vorderer Schalthebel am Lenker links, den Schaltzug habe ich durch die Halter an der rechten Seite geführt. Hinterer Schalthebel am Lenker rechts, der Schaltzug geht in der Mitte durch die Halter. Bleibt nur noch die Bremsleitung. Die geht links von dem hinteren Schaltzug entlang. Der Platz ganz links der Halter bleibt frei. Die Bezeichnungen links und rechts immer in Fahrtrichtung gesehen. Anders kann ich es nicht erklären.




linke Seite mit Schaltzug fürs Schaltwerk und Bremsleitung hinten:




rechte Seite mit Schaltzug für den Umwerfer:




Der Schaltzug fürs Schaltwerk kommt aus der Mitte raus, der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer rechts außen:




Das ist die original Zugverlegung von Rotwild. Ich habe den R.R1 Rahmen auch selbst aufgebaut. Bei meinem R.GT2 sind die Leitungen identisch verlegt. Habe mich bei meiner Zugverlegung nach ihnen gerichtet.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Ja,das ist ein Bild aus unserem Hobbyraum!*



Respekt!
HAst Du noch ein Bild vom C1? Sieht interessant aus mit den weissen Felgen.
Möchte unserem für das Frühjahr ein up-date verpassen, da kann ein wenig inspiration nicht schaden


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

@JMR finde Deine C1 Bilder nicht mehr 
Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn (Album) ?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Da sind die Technik Experten unter den Rotwild Rittern gefragt.
> Evtl. Hilft Dir ja auch das "Rotwild Klassik Archiv", welches JMR in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft angelegt hat.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278
> 
> ...



ja mit rotwild hab ich bereits telefoniert, aber aus nem anderen grund.
trotzdem danke für den tip. aber das mit dem archiv ist schon sehr interessant. werde dirket mal reinschauen.
gruß dennis


----------



## jmr-biking (8. November 2009)

Ja, ich habe in meinem Fotoalbum vor kurzem aufgeräumt. Das C1 wurde ja kurz nach dem Aufbau zerlegt und der Rahmen gegen den R1 ausgetauscht. 
Musste Platz machen für die Retrobikes. Jeder kann ja nur bis zu 150 MB Fotos hochladen. Da mußten die alten Bikes halt weg.

So, die Sonne scheint und es ist trocken. Ich werde jetzt mal ein paar Punkte für den Winterpokal mit meinem Nicolai sammeln fahren.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. November 2009)

ähm war eben im archiv........
entweder ich bin blind oder es fehlt sowohl das rdh04cd sowohl das rds02.
gruß dennis


----------



## hotchili001 (8. November 2009)

*Hallo Alex,*
*hier mal ein Bild von dem R.C1-HT.*


----------



## jmr-biking (8. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ähm war eben im archiv........
> entweder ich bin blind oder es fehlt sowohl das rdh04cd sowohl das rds02.
> gruß dennis



Das Archiv ist leider nicht vollständig. Es ist sehr schwierig im Internet gute Fotos von alten Rotwilds zu finden. Aber ein RDH.04 mit PullShock-Dämpfer ist schon drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Archiv ist leider nicht vollständig. Es ist sehr schwierig im Internet gute Fotos von alten Rotwilds zu finden. Aber ein RDH.04 mit PullShock-Dämpfer ist schon drin.




das habe ich ja gesehen, nur hab ich das rdh04cd (eingelenker)

foto´s habe ich ein paar posts vorher schon angezeigt.
gruß dennis


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2009)

Von wann ist denn Dein Rahmen? Das RDH.04 ist eigentlich nur mit dem Pullshock Dämpfer bekannt. Ist es eventuelle ein RDH 0.4 und kein RDH.04? Denn ADP hat die Schreibweise im Jahr 2003 mit der Einführung des RCC 1.0 geändert. Ab 2004 gabe es eigentlich nur noch das RSR.03 und RSR.04 in der alten Schreibweise. Dies gilt auf jeden Fall für die frei verkäuflichen Räder. Die Team-Bikes aus der Downhill Fraktion lassen sich nicht so eindeutig zuordnen, da sie letztmalig 2001 in einem Katalog auftauchten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Von wann ist denn Dein Rahmen? Das RDH.04 ist eigentlich nur mit dem Pullshock Dämpfer bekannt. Ist es eventuelle ein RDH 0.4 und kein RDH.04? Denn ADP hat die Schreibweise im Jahr 2003 mit der Einführung des RCC 1.0 geändert. Ab 2004 gabe es eigentlich nur noch das RSR.03 und RSR.04 in der alten Schreibweise. Dies gilt auf jeden Fall für die frei verkäuflichen Räder. Die Team-Bikes aus der Downhill Fraktion lassen sich nicht so eindeutig zuordnen, da sie letztmalig 2001 in einem Katalog auftauchten.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




hi!
also auf dem rahmen steht RDH.04 CD. scheint aber ein rahmen zu sein den es im offiziellen verkauf nie gab, sondern den teamfahrern vorbehalten blieb. hab auch mit ADP schon telefoniert und selbst die haben mit den schultern gezuckt  .
ist schon verdammt cool wenn der hersteller selbst den überblick verloren hat. 

auf jeden fall haben die gemeint es wäre zumindest am telefon und anhand der rahmennummer nicht genau nachzuvollziehen was genau sache ist. auch sie meinten es wäre der mit dem pullshock-dämpfer.
die rahmenform ist auf jeden fall mal gebaut worden weil der RDS.02 (dualrahmen) baugleich ist, aber halt nur kleinere dämpfer aufnehmen kann.

ist aber ein eingelenker, siehst auf dem foto hier.
das ist mein rahmen jetzt, niegelnagelneu:







hier der RDS.02 dualrahmen:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

Schau mal bei JMR seinem privatem Album unter "Rotwild Retro" da gibt's ein Bild von Deinem Teil auf 'ner Skipiste.
Wollte es nicht reinstellen, sonst gibts HAue von JMR


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo Alex,*
> *hier mal ein Bild von dem R.C1-HT.*



Sehr fesch mit prima Ausstattung 
Felgen passen gut zur weissen Gabel. Auch die Kurbel passt prima zum Rahmen. 
Deine Ausstattung liegt nicht ganz in meinem Budget.
Werde erstmal in neue Reifen, Lenker (ist zu breit), und Griffe investieren........
Trinkflasche habe ich natürlich auch!
Wir sollten die Sättel tauschen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei JMR seinem privatem Album unter "Rotwild Retro" da gibt's ein Bild von Deinem Teil auf 'ner Skipiste.
> Wollte es nicht reinstellen, sonst gibts HAue von JMR



ja über das bild bin ich auch schon gestolpert, nur gabs den rahmen auch als rdh05 mit einer anderen schwingenaufnahme, deshalb bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. man sieht eben den schwingendrehpunkt nicht wirklich.
und die teamlackierung hat er auch nicht. ist schon ein nervendes unterfangen dahinter zu kommen was da jetzt los ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ja über das bild bin ich auch schon gestolpert, nur gabs den rahmen auch als rdh05 mit einer anderen schwingenaufnahme, deshalb bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. man sieht eben den schwingendrehpunkt nicht wirklich.
> und die teamlackierung hat er auch nicht. ist schon ein nervendes unterfangen dahinter zu kommen was da jetzt los ist



Logo hat's die Team Lackierung.
Vielleicht meinst Du ein anderes Bild...
Hab mal einem Kommentar unterm Bild gepostet, schau mal ob Du es entdeckst.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das genau Dein Bike 

JMR stells doch mal rein.........


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Logo hat's die Team Lackierung.
> Vielleicht meinst Du ein anderes Bild...
> Hab mal einem Kommentar unterm Bild gepostet, schau mal ob Du es entdeckst.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das genau Dein Bike
> ...




ja hab grad nochmal geguckt ist aber das 05. auf meinem rahmen steht ja 04. und das 05 hat wie ich schon geschrieben hab eine andere schwingenaufnahme. beim 05 ist die schwinge "in" den rahmen verbaut, während bei meinem 04 die schwinge von aussen verbaut ist wie man auf meinen zuletzt geposteten bildern.
gruß dennis


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> hi!
> also auf dem rahmen steht RDH.04 CD. scheint aber ein rahmen zu sein den es im offiziellen verkauf nie gab, sondern den teamfahrern vorbehalten blieb. hab auch mit ADP schon telefoniert und selbst die haben mit den schultern gezuckt  .
> ist schon verdammt cool wenn der hersteller selbst den überblick verloren hat.
> 
> ...


 
Freizeitfred hat ja auch so einen Teamrahmen erstanden und dieser ist auch nicht eindeutig zuzuordnen, denn er trägt gleich zwei Bezeichungen. Einmal RDS und einmal RDH, da ADP den Rahmen wohl unterschiedlich bestückt, für beiden Wettbewerbe verwendet hat. Eventuell haben sie ja auch hier einen RDS zweckentfremdet und für den Downhill bestückt und mit andere Bezeichung eingesetzt. Eventuelle hat man ja einfach auf die Decals der Pullshock-Variante zurückgegriffen, die man schon vorliegen hatte.

Das mit dem RDH 0.4 hätte mich auch gewundert, denn ich habe ein Bild dieser Team-Bikes gefunden und bei dem enstpricht das Fahrwerk dem heutigen R.E1 bzw. einiger R.E.D.s.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (9. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Rahmen von Dr. Workshop ein RDH.05 ist. Man kann deutlich erkennen, dass auf dem Bild unten die Dämpferaufnahmen bei beiden Rahmen zwar gleich ist, aber die Hauptschwingenlager sich doch deutlich unterscheiden. 
Das das ein RHD.05 Rahmen ist, weiß ich von dem Forum-Mitglied, der dieses Bild online gestellt hat:



Man beachte auch die Dämpferaufnahme am Hinterbau. Hinter der Schraube für den Dämpfer kann ich auf meinem Bild noch zwei Schrauben erkennen, bei Dr. Workshop`s Rahmen nicht. Die Halter für die Zugführungen am Hinterbau scheinen auch anders zu sein. Bei dem oberen Bild von mir und dem unteren hier sind sie gleich. 

Leider ist diesem Bild nicht zu erkennen ob es der gleiche Rahmen wie Dr. Workshop ist. Auf dem ersten Blick schon, aber leider nicht das Hauptlager zu sehen.




Haue gibt`s keine. Die Bilder aus dem Retroalbum sollen ja dafür da sein um sowas rauszufinden. 
Es wäre schön, wenn Dr. Workshop das Bild von dem RDS.02 auch in das Retro-Bike Archiv stellen würde.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn Dr. Workshop das Bild von dem RDS.02 auch in das Retro-Bike Archiv stellen würde.




ähm, ja kein problem, nur wie???
einfach reinhacken???oder bestimmte reihenfolge??
würde auch das rdh04cd mit reinstellen. steht ja immerhin so auf dem rahmen.


----------



## hotchili001 (9. November 2009)

*Hier mal noch ein schönes R.C1-HT ,in der Größe "S"*


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Logo hat's die Team Lackierung.
> Vielleicht meinst Du ein anderes Bild...
> Hab mal einem Kommentar unterm Bild gepostet, schau mal ob Du es entdeckst.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das genau Dein Bike
> ...



und die teamlackierung hats nur bedingt auf dem foto, weil das fiat-zeichen fehlt ;-) ja im detail steckt der unterschied. musste ich dringend jetzt noch klug********n*lach*






at021971 schrieb:


> Freizeitfred hat ja auch so einen Teamrahmen erstanden und dieser ist auch nicht eindeutig zuzuordnen, denn er trägt gleich zwei Bezeichungen. Einmal RDS und einmal RDH, da ADP den Rahmen wohl unterschiedlich bestückt, für beiden Wettbewerbe verwendet hat. Eventuell haben sie ja auch hier einen RDS zweckentfremdet und für den Downhill bestückt und mit andere Bezeichung eingesetzt. Eventuelle hat man ja einfach auf die Decals der Pullshock-Variante zurückgegriffen, die man schon vorliegen hatte.
> 
> Das mit dem RDH 0.4 hätte mich auch gewundert, denn ich habe ein Bild dieser Team-Bikes gefunden und bei dem enstpricht das Fahrwerk dem heutigen R.E1 bzw. einiger R.E.D.s.
> 
> ...



nee das haut nicht ganz hin, wäre da noch die sache mit dem unterschiedlichen federweg und der dämpfereinbaulänge. der hauptrahmen mag "evtl" sein aber der rest ist nicht identisch.
und das mit dem rdh0.4 passt logisch nicht weil sich die bezeichnung wortwörtlich RDH04 CD nennt und von irgendwo um 2000 stammt.

gruß dennis


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. November 2009)

Cool, die Interessengemeinschaft entwickelt sich so langsam!
Es gibt neue Classic Bilder und Videos von AT und JMR
MAcht echt Spass darin zu stöbern


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2009)

Ich hab`s. Ich weiß jetzt was für ein Rahmen Dr.Workshop hat. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass es sich um einen RFR 0.4 Rahmen von 2003 handelt. Er hat auffällig viele Gemeinsamkeiten, wie z.B. die Schweißnähte und die Verstärkung am Steuerrohr, die identische Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr, die Dämpferaufnahme und die gesamte Kontruktion des Hinterbaus und die Ausfallenden am Hinterbau. 

Zum Vergelich:

Der vermeintliche RDH 0.4 von Dr. Workshop:




Der RFR 0.4 von 2003:




Umlackierte TEAM-Rahmen wie RFR oder RFC gab es damals und auch heute noch. Das kann man schön in den wenigen Fotos in den älteren News sehen und auch nachlesen. 

Man sieht es gut an diesem Beispiel hier:



Ein umgebautes RFC 0.4 in TEAM-Lackierung mit Manfred Stromberg von 2007. Genannt wurde es RDH 0.4, sagt Thomas (at21971). Da gibt es wohl Parallelen.


Was es mit dem CD in der Namensbezeichnung auf sich hat, weiß ich leider nicht. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen?

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## soso79 (11. November 2009)

Hier mein neues Schätzchen,

nachträglich hab ich noch den LRS getauscht gegen ein 240s mit 4.2d, den Fox Dämpfer gegen DT Swiss xr Carbon, Sattelstütze Kind Shox I900 und meinen guten alten Qlab 611 Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (11. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ich brauch mal eure hilfe.
ich suche für mein RFC 03 eine höhenverstellbare sattelstütze mit 27,2mm durchmesser.
leiter konne ich im netz nichts finden weil alle mit 30,9 oder 31,6mm sind.
villeicht hat einer von euch schon mehr erfolg gehabt oder vielleicht schon irgendwelche erfahrung.
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## jmr-biking (11. November 2009)

Da wirst nicht viel Auswahl haben. Es gibt kaum welche in 27,2 mm.

Die hier von AMP z.B.:
http://www.precisioncyclingcomponents.com/amp.aspx

Aber hier bei mtb-news.de gibts viele Foren über versenkbare Sattelstützen.

Schau mal hier nach: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4784325

oder hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245164

Da wird dir bestimmt geholfen.


----------



## soso79 (11. November 2009)

Wegen Stütze 27,2     einfach ebay und kind shock eingeben. da wirste fündig. sind zwar nicht so hochwertig / hübsch wie die 31er aber dafür günstig


----------



## Orakel (11. November 2009)

kind shock hat auf der Eurobike ne Absenkbare Sastü in 27,2 vorgestellt, allerdings mit Baggybak unter dem Sattel.
sieht net soo toll aus, aber immerhin.


----------



## Thomas1809 (11. November 2009)

danke euch erstmal für die schnelle hilfe.
mich würde die Gravity Dropper Turbo interessieren, fide aber leiter keinen deutschland vertieb.
die kind shock Modell KS i7 mit 27,2mm soll erst im april 2010 auf den markt kommen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. November 2009)

soso79 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Schätzchen,
> 
> nachträglich hab ich noch den LRS getauscht gegen ein 240s mit 4.2d, den Fox Dämpfer gegen DT Swiss xr Carbon, Sattelstütze Kind Shox I900 und meinen guten alten Qlab 611 Sattel



Hi SoSo,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und Welcome bei den Rotwild Rittern 
Jetzt noch ab in den C1 Thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6529817#post6529817

Schon bei der Rotwild IG angemeldet?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab`s. Ich weiß jetzt was für ein Rahmen Dr.Workshop hat. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass es sich um einen RFR 0.4 Rahmen von 2003 handelt. Er hat auffällig viele Gemeinsamkeiten, wie z.B. die Schweißnähte und die Verstärkung am Steuerrohr, die identische Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr, die Dämpferaufnahme und die gesamte Kontruktion des Hinterbaus und die Ausfallenden am Hinterbau.
> 
> Zum Vergelich:
> 
> ...



JMR ist ja wohl der Hammer mit seinem Archiv 
Lass Dich bei Rotwild als Historiker einstellen, die können so einen wie Dich gebrauchen


----------



## hhninja81 (11. November 2009)

Habe da ein nettes Video vom Ergon-Racing-Team USA gefungen, schöne Bilder.....
[ame="http://vimeo.com/7549625"]Topeak-Ergon rides Porcupine Rim in Moab on Vimeo[/ame]


Falls es nicht geht:

http://www.jeffkerkove.net/


----------



## Deichfräse (11. November 2009)

Wegen der Sattelstütze in 27,2 mm kannst du auch mal bei CrankBrothers stöbern. Die haben die dieses Jahr neu eingeführt und sogar mit 100 mm Absenkung.
Nach meinen Informationen wollten sie die 100 mm auch bei den anderen Durchmessern bringen, verkaufen aber erst einmal alle 75 mm Modelle. Die Führung soll zur Minimierung des seitlichen Spiels auch überarbeitet worden sein. Wobei man das auch selbst mit ein wenig Loctite an der Befestigung der Führungsnase hinbekommen kann.

...und wir sind schon 41 IG-Mitglieder - sie wächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. November 2009)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Habe da ein nettes Video vom Ergon-Racing-Team USA gefungen, schöne Bilder.....
> Topeak-Ergon rides Porcupine Rim in Moab on Vimeo
> 
> 
> ...



Cool 
Ab in das Video Archiv unserer IG damit


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab`s. Ich weiß jetzt was für ein Rahmen Dr.Workshop hat. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass es sich um einen RFR 0.4 Rahmen von 2003 handelt. Er hat auffällig viele Gemeinsamkeiten, wie z.B. die Schweißnähte und die Verstärkung am Steuerrohr, die identische Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr, die Dämpferaufnahme und die gesamte Kontruktion des Hinterbaus und die Ausfallenden am Hinterbau.
> 
> Zum Vergelich:
> 
> ...




joa vom hauptrahmen auf alle fälle, wenn man jedoch die schwinge vergleicht, beim rfr ist die kettenstrebe dünner als die gegenüberliegende, was beimir jetzt nicht der fall ist.

meine theorie wäre: hauptrahmen rfr0.4, schwinge überarbeitet und dh-tauglich gemacht, dann eigene bezeichnung verpasst.

wie gesagt rotwild hat selbst kein plan, vllt war der schweisser besoffen und hat die teile vertauscht 
wäre also ein absolutes unikat

ich poste glich mal ein foto von der rahmen bezeichnung...........


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. November 2009)

HAbt Ihr das gelesen?
http://www.rotwild.de/de/news/detail/article/382.html?no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[backPid]=6

Da ist 'ne Transalp ja echt Peanuts dagegen.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich hab`s. Ich weiß jetzt was für ein Rahmen Dr.Workshop hat. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass es sich um einen RFR 0.4 Rahmen von 2003 handelt. Er hat auffällig viele Gemeinsamkeiten.
> 
> Gruß, Jürgen



hab grad gemerkt dass es doch noch nen winzigen unterschied gibt zum rfr. die züge sind im rahmen liegend. den luxus hat meiner nicht.
aber die schraube am unterrohr, mittig in richtung steuerrohr ist allerdings identisch.





ich weiss doppelposts sind nicht gern gesehen aber sonst gibts hier durcheinander.

also hier nochmal detailaufnahmen von meinem rahmen.

noch eine suspekte angelegenheit. man beachte bitte dass die schwinge weder ösen zur befestigung des schaltzuges noch für die bremsleitung hat. 

tja das mit dem besoffenen schweisser ist wohl garnicht so weit her geholt. 
sollte mal bei rotwild, -ist ja bei mir in der ecke-, vorbeischauen, vllt gibts noch richtig kohle für das teil


----------



## at021971 (11. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ......Was es mit dem CD in der Namensbezeichnung auf sich hat, weiß ich leider nicht. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen?....Gruß, Jürgen


 
Ohne es jetzt wirklich genau zu wissen, würde ich sagen, da es früher bei allen Modellen verwendet wurde, dass es in Anlehnung an den Rotwild Slogan 'German Cycling Device', den jeweiligen Modellnahmen um CD = Cycling Device ergänzte. 

Auf meinem RCC.09 stand das CD noch zusammen mit der 09, in dem bis zum Modelljahr 2009 für Rotwild typischen zweifarbigen Rechteck. Noch im Modelljahr 2007 stand außer beim R.R2 in der oberen Hälfte des Rechtecks die Modellnummer und in der Unteren immer das CD. Mit der Einführung des R.R2 für das Jahr 2007 änderte sich das. Mit den neuen Modellbezeichnungen, wurde in der oberen Hälfte des Rechtecks die Rahmenart 
- HT = Hard Tail
- FS = Full Suspension
und in der Unteren der Einsatzbereich angegeben.
- XC = Cross Country Race
- CC = Cross Country
- AM = All Mountain
- E = Enduro
- ED = Extreme Department
- ST = Steet
Auf meinem R.GT1 findet man dort nun das FS für Full Suspension und AM für All Mountain. Für das Modelljahr 2010 hat man auch diese Tradition der Moderne geopfert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ohne es jetzt wirklich genau zu wissen, würde ich sagen, da es früher bei allen Modellen verwendet wurde, dass es in Anlehnung an den Rotwild Slogan 'German Cycling Device', den jeweiligen Modellnahmen um CD = Cycling Device ergänzte.
> 
> Auf meinem RCC.09 stand das CD noch zusammen mit der 09, in dem bis zum Modelljahr 2009 für Rotwild typischen zweifarbigen Rechteck. Noch im Modelljahr 2007 stand außer beim R.R2 in der oberen Hälfte des Rechtecks die Modellnummer und in der Unteren immer das CD. Mit der Einführung des R.R2 für das Jahr 2007 änderte sich das. Mit den neuen Modellbezeichnungen, wurde in der oberen Hälfte des Rechtecks die Rahmenart
> - HT = Hard Tail
> ...




hmm, das wäre natürlich in betracht zu ziehen. ist schon wahnsinn. was ein aufwand um dahinter zu kommen was das jetz für ein rahmen sein soll. kennen tut ihn anscheinend niemand.
naja wie auch immer. werde das ding "ganz" langsam mal mit teilen bestücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (12. November 2009)

@alex

Ja, das ist schon ein Hammer da unten in Südamerika. Ich hab´s zwar nicht ganz so wild getrieben, wie die Sandra, aber ich weiß wovon sie schreibt.
Wenn das nicht so weit weg wäre und der Biketransport etwas unkomplizierter, dann würde ich Südamerika als eines der genialsten Bikereviere schlechthin bezeichnen!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. November 2009)

super Video. Hab zwar die Saison für heuer bendet, aber das macht schon wieder Lust aufs biken.


----------



## mc.namara (12. November 2009)

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Rotwild-Kultur 

So langsam kristallisiert es sich heraus, mit welchen Bikes ich nächste Saison fahren werde.

Mein R2 HT ist der Hammer und wird definitiv im Stall bleiben, obwohl mir das neue schon noch besser gefällt 

Beim GT1 bin ich ja leider noch nicht so sicher....
Entweder tunen (Rocket Ron oder Race King-Schlappen, Carbon-Parts, evtl. andere Laufräder), um das Bike etwas racelastiger zu gestalten. Oder doch das neue 2010er R2 FS GT???

Was meint Ihr denn dazu??

Salü, Mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. November 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Rotwild-Kultur
> 
> So langsam kristallisiert es sich heraus, mit welchen Bikes ich nächste Saison fahren werde.
> 
> ...



Ich finde, Du hast ein beneidenswertes Luxusproblem 
Finde R2 HT und R2 FS sind sicher 2 Top Race bikes.
Abhängig von Deinen Einsätzen, warum nicht mal was für groberes wie das X1?
Dh. Dein R2 HT zum Racen und ein X1 zum Touren/Downhill.
Ganz geil und leider nicht in meiner Liga ist das neue C2, mit coolen Monocoque Rahmen.


----------



## dhill (15. November 2009)

Hi Leute hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Red Two.
Habs gestern zusammengebaut.
Danke nochnmal an Rotwild und speziell an H. Liebe.
Klasse Support!
Ride on


----------



## mc.namara (17. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ich finde, Du hast ein beneidenswertes Luxusproblem
> Finde R2 HT und R2 FS sind sicher 2 Top Race bikes.
> Abhängig von Deinen Einsätzen, warum nicht mal was für groberes wie das X1?
> Dh. Dein R2 HT zum Racen und ein X1 zum Touren/Downhill.
> Ganz geil und leider nicht in meiner Liga ist das neue C2, mit coolen Monocoque Rahmen.



Hallo Alex,

ist doch schön, wenn man sich mit solchen "Problemen" rumärgern darf 

Das C2 gefällt mir seeehr gut, aber wenn ich ein Bike zum Touren und Downhill bräuchte, würde ich wohl doch gleich das GT1 behalten, das für diese Zwecke ja voll in Ordnung ist.

Da ich aber überwiegend etwas schneller unterwegs bin und das Bike ansonsten auch zum gemütlichen Touren nehmen würde, dachte ich eben an das neue R2 FS *GT*.....sicher die ideale Kombination zwischen Race- und Tourenbike.

Salü, Mac


----------



## techxtr (18. November 2009)

Sind die beiden Rahmen vom R.E1 eigentlich identisch ?
(bzw wir der Federweg nur durch mehr Dämpferhub erreicht)

Wenn ich in mein Cross (150m 200x50) einen Dämpfer mit 200x57 einbaue habe ich dann wie beim Ride 175 mm Federweg ?


----------



## Orakel (18. November 2009)

techxtr schrieb:


> Sind die beiden Rahmen vom R.E1 eigentlich identisch ?
> (bzw wir der Federweg nur durch mehr Dämpferhub erreicht)
> 
> Wenn ich in mein Cross (150m 200x50) einen Dämpfer mit 200x57 einbaue habe ich dann wie beim Ride 175 mm Federweg ?


ja


----------



## techxtr (18. November 2009)

Bin soeben über folgendes Angebot gestolpert

http://cgi.ebay.at/Rotwild-RE-1-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439b6fba24

Kann man dieses Angebot ernst nehmen (der Preis wäre ja sehr günstig aber Beschreibung sieht aus wie bei Nubuk kopiert) bzw. kommen mir die Bewertungspunkte ein wenig komisch vor.

Soll man es um den Preis trotzdem riskieren


----------



## at021971 (18. November 2009)

Da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Strange ist, dass er auch noch 8 x das 2007er RFC 0.4 für je 627 EUR anbietet. Das 2008er R.E1 hat er angeblich auch noch 8 mal für 638 EUR auf Lager. Und Versand erfolgt von Hamburg nach Österreich? 

Das Bild stammt von der Nubuk-Bikes Homepage. Siehe hier deren Angebot eines R.E1 -> http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?eID=tx_cms_showpic&file=uploads%2Fpics%2FRotwild_E1.jpg&width=800m&height=800&bodyTag=%3CBODY%20bgColor%3Dwhite%3E&wrap=%3Ca%20href%3D%22javascript%3Aclose%28%29%3B%22%3E%20%7C%20%3C%2Fa%3E&md5=b2fca00abb15c0762033f7cb2637beb8

Die Beschreibung stammt auch 1:1 von Nubuk-Bikes.
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bikes-part-details/product/rotwild-e1-rahmenkit-my08-large/index.html

Der R.E1 Rahmen ist meines Erachtens auch kein 2008er (obwohl Nubuk-Bikes das auch so angibt). Das mit dem gebogenen Unterrohr kam erst mit dem Modelljahr 2009!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. November 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das ein Fake ist. Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen ein ähnliches Erlebnis mit einem Trek 8500 Bike. Kurzer Text, Anbieter mit wenigen Bewertungen und Symbolbild. Auf die Frage, ob ich original Fotos vom Bike haben wollte kam keine Antwort. Nach einer zweiten Mail wurde die Auktion beendet. Dann nach einem Tag das Gleiche nochmal. Anderer Anbieter, gleiches Bike mit gleichen Bildern und Text. Hab wieder ne Mail an ihn geschickt und nach besseren Fotos gefragt. Und ob er Text und Bild von der anderen Auktion genommen hat. Das Angebot wurde dann beendet. Es gab noch zwei weitere Angebote mit gleichem Bike. Ich habe Ebay informiert und siehe da, nach einigen Stunden waren alle Angebote weg und es gab kein Trek 8500 in einer Auktion. 

Alles Fake!!! Also Vorsicht! Lieber mal anmailen und nach weiteren Fotos fragen. Du wirst sehen, dass du keine Antwort bekommst.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. November 2009)

Hab dem Anbieter mal ein paar Fragen per Mail gestellt:

_"Hallo genauwievorher,
ich interessiere mich für diesen Rahmen. Wieviel Kilometer hat er in etwa gelaufen? Wie steht es mit Kratzer oder Dellen? Könnten Sie mir mal original Fotos vom Rahmen schicken und nicht die Symbolfotos von Nubuk-Bikes? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"_

Mal sehen, was passiert. 

Ich liebe solche Anbieter!!!


----------



## ullertom (19. November 2009)

Bin mal gespannt!!! Habe ihm auch eine Nachricht geschrieben. Per Nachnahme wäre das schon eine Überlegung. Noch eine 160/180mm Gabel, dann würde ich mein R.R1 zerlegen und die Teile da rein bauen. Rahmen und Gabel würde ich dann vom R.R1 verkaufen.


----------



## jmr-biking (20. November 2009)

Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es schon die neuen Rotwild-Bikes zu kaufen. Bei meinem Händler hab ich letzte Woche ein R.R1 HT bewundert und heute ein R.R1 FS Comp. 

Klick hier für R.R1 HT und hier für R.R1 FS Comp

Die sehen ja mal richtig klasse aus.


----------



## Orakel (20. November 2009)

das C1+C2 soll wohl auch demnächst in den Shops stehn und wenn alles gut wird auch das X1


----------



## at021971 (20. November 2009)

Das C2 soll nach Auskunft meines Händlers, ab Ende des Monats bei den Händlern verfügbar seine.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schlänk Freck (20. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ..... ein R.R1 HT bewundert und heute ein R.R1 FS Comp.
> Die sehen ja mal richtig klasse aus.


ja finde ich auch.
Frage: gibt es das *Rotwild R.R 1 FS  Comp* auch als Frameset zu kaufen? Ich hätte nämlich noch ein paar neue 1590g LRS, ne Avid ElexirCR und eine relativ neue RebaTeam im Keller liegen.
Oder spricht aus euerer Sicht etwas gegen einen Selbstaufbau eines Rotwilds?

ThX Schlänk Freck


----------



## at021971 (20. November 2009)

Ja, gibt es, wie fast alle Rotwild Rahmen. Ausnahmen machen da die Einstiegsmodelle. Der Rahmen des R.R1 FS kostet 1999,00 EUR. 

Weitere Preise und Modellübersicht in der Anlage.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (21. November 2009)

techxtr schrieb:


> Bin soeben über folgendes Angebot gestolpert
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Rotwild-RE-1-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439b6fba24
> 
> ...



Ergebnis der Auktion: Ich habe keine Antwort von dem Verkäufer bekommen. Kein Rahmen wurde verkauft. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Betrüger war.

Hier die gleiche Auktion nochmal, diesmal etwas teurer und von Nubuk. Klick

oder hier das RFC.04 von Nubuk: Klick

Auch sehr interessant: Ein RE1 von 2010 mit 2009er Hinterbau. Sieht garnicht mal so verkehrt aus: Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. November 2009)

verstehs eh net warum Rotwild den Carbonhinterbau Lackiert, wenn die "Abfahrfraktion" aufs Carbon net soo steht, wieso dann nicht Alu nehmen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> verstehs eh net warum Rotwild den Carbonhinterbau Lackiert, wenn die "Abfahrfraktion" aufs Carbon net soo steht, wieso dann nicht Alu nehmen.



Gebe Dir völlig recht.
Rotwild baut schon seit Jahren alle Schwingen (R.E.D. ausgenomment) aus Carbon. Also entweder zeigen und nicht überlackieren, oder aus Alu. Meiner meinung nach, würde das neue auch leichtere Design ohne Sichtcarbon dem E1 gut stehen.....
Verwunderlich ist allerdings, dass das neue C2 als Carbon Monocoque eine Alu Schwinge hat. Und warum dann das E1 nicht auch aus Alu?
C2 Carbon Schwinge noch nicht ausreichend erprobt??


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2009)

Fürs Grobe ist Carbon halt nichts. Also kommt dieser Werkstoff nur bis zum R.E.D. Trail zum Einsatz. Beim R.E.D. Freeride und Downhill ist das ganze Rad, der Beanspruchung entsprechend, aus Alu. ADP hat ja in DH Wettbewerben mit Carbon experimentiert. Wahrscheinlich hat man daraus auch die entsprechenden Lehren gezogen. Denn spezielle bei privater Nutzung muß so ein Rahmen Jahre halten und kann nicht, wie bei den Profis nach jeder Nutzung getauscht werden.

Beim R.C2 wird die Positionierung im Portfolio und der anvisierte Verkaufspreis des Rahmens, vorgegeben haben, was man alles aus Carbon machen kann bzw. will. So hat man erst einmal die Schwinge in Alu belassen. Ansonsten wäre dieser Rahmen ob seiner Monocoque-Bauweise wohl teurer geworden, als der des R.R2 FS.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Fürs Grobe ist Carbon halt nichts. Also kommt dieser Werkstoff nur bis zum R.E.D. Trail zum Einsatz. Beim R.E.D. Freeride und Downhill ist das ganze Rad, der Beanspruchung entsprechend, aus Alu. ADP hat ja in DH Wettbewerben mit Carbon experimentiert. Wahrscheinlich hat man daraus auch die entsprechenden Lehren gezogen. Denn spezielle bei privater Nutzung muß so ein Rahmen Jahre halten und kann nicht, wie bei den Profis nach jeder Nutzung getauscht werden.
> 
> Beim R.C2 wird die Positionierung im Portfolio und der anvisierte Verkaufspreis des Rahmens, vorgegeben haben, was man alles aus Carbon machen kann bzw. will. So hat man erst einmal die Schwinge in Alu belassen. Ansonsten wäre dieser Rahmen ob seiner Monocoque-Bauweise wohl teurer geworden, als der des R.R2 FS.
> 
> ...



Und das X1 hat Alu Schwinge, oder?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ergebnis der Auktion: Ich habe keine Antwort von dem Verkäufer bekommen. Kein Rahmen wurde verkauft. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Betrüger war.
> 
> Hier die gleiche Auktion nochmal, diesmal etwas teurer und von Nubuk. Klick
> 
> ...



Hat den einer bei e-bay gemeldet?! So etwas macht die Preise und das Image kaputt 
Würde das auch mal Rotwild melden, damit die sich darum kümmern. Muss im Interesse des Herstellers sein, den Parallel Markt im Griff zu haben nicht nur im Interesse der Kunden, sondern auch deren Händler. An Stelle von Nubuk wäre ich hier ziemlich sauer


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2009)

Klar! ist ja nur ein Ableger des R.C1. Mehr oder weniger die 2010er Version des R.C1 FS Cross. Dieses Jahr aber mit eigenständigem Namen.

Nur R.R1 FS, R.R2 FS, R.E1 und R.E.D. Trail haben 2010 Carbon-Schwingen. Im Jahr 2009, gab es das auch noch bei den beiden GTs, dafür aber bei keinem R.E.D..

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

Somit wäre es konsequent, alle Bikes für's Grobere ab C1 aufwärts (X1, E1, R.E.D.), wo Robustheit mehr als Gewicht zählt aus Alu zu bauen.
D.h. E1 zukünftig auch komplett aus Alu, da noch mehr Federweg und Richtung  All Mountain/Enduro als das X1.
D.h. Das C2 irgendwann mal als leichtere Voll Carbon Variante, für den etwas dickeren Geldbeutel, wo Gewicht beim nicht so brutalen Downhill wichtiger ist als Robustheit.....

Bis auf die 2 kleinen "Ungereimtheiten" (E1 Carbon Schwinge, C2 Alu Schwinge) finde ich das 2010 er Produkt Programm sehr stimmig und gelungen.
Die Family würde sich allerdings noch über ein Kid Bike freuen. Zu Kid Preisen natürlich 
Könnte man eigendlich einen XS Rahmen nehmen und da 24 statt 26er Räder verbauen?
So könnte ich mir doch selbst ein Rotwild für unsere Kleinste basteln.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Klar! ist ja nur ein Ableger des R.C1. Mehr oder weniger die 2010er Version des R.C1 FS Cross. Dieses Jahr aber mit eigenständigem Namen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Da fällt mir auf, dass ich meinem 2009 er C1 Cross somit ein Rotwild Bike habe, was im Prinzip nur 1 Jahr gebaut wurde.
Somit schon jetzt ein zukünftiger Rotwild Klassiker

Ob ich das schon in unsere Klassik Diskussion stellen darf


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Kinderräder mit der Markenphilosophy von ADP vertragen. Da müßten sie sich auch preislich an den Massenherstellern orientieren und würden die ganze Marke beschädigen.

Was rotwildtypisches sollten sie denn für Bikes im Preisegment um die 800 EUR oder weniger realisieren. So was kann Cube, Specialized oder Scott machen, weil die eh die Masse bedienen und deren Käufer weniger Wert auf etwas Besonderes bzw. Seltenes legen. Und ein Rotwild Kinderfahrrad für 1.500 EUR und mehr würden noch weniger kaufen, als es schon bei den normalen Bikes machen. Und schon da ist die Menge sehr überschaubar.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

Das wird natürlich schwierig.
Aber könnte man kein Modulares Konzept anbieten?
Hochwertige Rotwild Rahmen, erst mit 24er LAufradsatz, dann wenn Kinder grösser werden auf 26er umrüsten. Erst Kinderrad, dann durch grössere Räder zum Erwachsenenrad anpassen.
Geht so etwas technisch?
Wäre doch Klasse, so erhöht sich die Einsatzzeit wesentlich, und die etwas höhere Anfangsinvestition in einen Premium Rahmen würde mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## Orakel (22. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Fürs Grobe ist Carbon halt nichts. Also kommt dieser Werkstoff nur bis zum R.E.D. Trail zum Einsatz. Beim R.E.D. Freeride und Downhill ist das ganze Rad, der Beanspruchung entsprechend, aus Alu. ADP hat ja in DH Wettbewerben mit Carbon experimentiert. Wahrscheinlich hat man daraus auch die entsprechenden Lehren gezogen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



soweit ich es weiss, ist der Stromberg ne ganze saison mit dem RFC 04 (225mmFW) im DH gefahrn, steht glaube ich auch auf der Rotwild Hp, da weisen sie extra darauf hin 
www.rotwild.de/de/news/detail/archive/2006/may/article/103.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=9416a49e8e
irgendwie geht der Link nicht, bei News Mai/06


----------



## Orakel (22. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Das wird natürlich schwierig.
> Aber könnte man kein Modulares Konzept anbieten?
> Hochwertige Rotwild Rahmen, erst mit 24er LAufradsatz, dann wenn Kinder grösser werden auf 26er umrüsten. Erst Kinderrad, dann durch grössere Räder zum Erwachsenenrad anpassen.
> Geht so etwas technisch?
> Wäre doch Klasse, so erhöht sich die Einsatzzeit wesentlich, und die etwas höhere Anfangsinvestition in einen Premium Rahmen würde mehr Sinn machen.


wird von der Geometrieauslegeung her schwer, es sollte dann ja mit beiden Raddurchmessern fahrbar sein.


----------



## at021971 (22. November 2009)

Ja, ich weiss, aber bei Profis macht der Wechsel des Hinterbaus nach Beschädigung auch nichts aus. Aber der Privatmann steht dann gleich bei ADP auf der Matte und will kostenlosen Ersatz.

Wir haben ja alle hier im Forum die Bilder eines RFC 0.3 und eines RFC 0.4 gesehen, deren Schwingen gebrochen bzw. sich die Verklebung gelöst hatte. Und mit der Beanspruchung nimmt hier das Risiko einfach zu. Und schon haber sie wieder die Qualitätsdiskussion die Mitte dieses Jahrzehnts durch das Forum lief und auch heute immer mal wieder aufpoppt.

Gruß
Thomas

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> wird von der Geometrieauslegeung her schwer, es sollte dann ja mit beiden Raddurchmessern fahrbar sein.



Könnte man das evtl. durch Lenker, Vorbau, Spacer und Sattelverstellung ausgleichen?


----------



## Orakel (22. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Könnte man das evtl. durch Lenker, Vorbau, Spacer und Sattelverstellung ausgleichen?


ne, da musst du an den Lenkwinkel ran, und der ist nu mal fest.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. November 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ne, da musst du an den Lenkwinkel ran, und der ist nu mal fest.



Schade eigendlich, wollte mir die Idee schon patentieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (22. November 2009)

Einhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=176633&stc=1&d=1258901130




Ist ein RFR01 von 2000!!

Mit Original Whizz-Wheels in Rotwildrot Laufrädern.
Leider nicht mehr mit Original Dämpfer.

Gruß


----------



## mc.namara (23. November 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Sodele, das R.GT1 in Gr. M steht nun zum Verkauf. 





Standort Nähe Ulm. Antesten ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Näheres im Bikemarkt oder per Mail.

Wenn es einen neuen Stall findet, werde ich wohl doch das R2 GT kaufen, andernfalls werde ich das GT1 entsprechend tunen, was sicher auch Spass machen würde 

Salü, Mac


----------



## at021971 (23. November 2009)

Hast Du Dir das auch gut überlegt. Das Bike hat einen nicht wegzudiskutierenden Vorteil gegenüber einem zweiten Carbon-Bike. Es ist aus Alu und kann unbedenklich auf alle nur erdenkliche Weise transportiert werden. Mit Deinen zwei Carbon-rennern, bist da ein wenig eingeschränkt.

Auch hat das neue GT nichts mehr mit dem Alten gemein. Nachdem Rotwild das R.R2 FS in seiner Raceauslegung deutlich verschärft hat, übernimmt das R.R2 GT eher die Rolle des alten R.R2 FS.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. November 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Sodele, das R.GT1 in Gr. M steht nun zum Verkauf.
> 
> ...




Hi MAc,

was issn los?
Wieso schon wieder verkaufen?
Bin mir sicher das Bike findet locker Abnehmer, aber Du hast es doch erst ein paar Monate. 
Wenn es nicht drückt, dann verkaufe es lieber im Frühjahr, dann bekommst Du noch mehr dafür......


----------



## mc.namara (23. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir das auch gut überlegt. Das Bike hat einen nicht wegzudiskutierenden Vorteil gegenüber einem zweiten Carbon-Bike. Es ist aus Alu und kann unbedenklich auf alle nur erdenkliche Weise transportiert werden. Mit Deinen zwei Carbon-rennern, bist da ein wenig eingeschränkt.
> 
> Auch hat das neue GT nichts mehr mit dem Alten gemein. Nachdem Rotwild das R.R2 FS in seiner Raceauslegung deutlich verschärft hat, übernimmt das R.R2 GT eher die Rolle des alten R.R2 FS.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

Das mit dem Transport ist sicher ein Thema, habe ich auch beachtet und ist bei den Carbon-Rennern sicher ein Nachteil.

Das neue GT ist gerade wegen der Raceauslegung interessant. Ich fahre mit dem R2 HT so gut durch die Gegend, da kann das GT1 nicht mithalten. 
Man muss ergänzen, dass ich überwiegend über die Felder crosse und durch Wälder fahre, also nix mit Alpencross und/oder Downhill am Hut habe. Wenn es dann aber speziell in den Wäldern mal ruppiger wird, wäre mir ein Fully schon lieber.

Das GT1 ist m.E.  mit anderen Reifen (etwas weniger Rollwiderstand) sicher ein Top-Tourenbike, deswegen auch die Überlegung, das Bike auf meine Bedürfnisse hin zu tunen und zu behalten. 

Salü, Mac


----------



## mc.namara (23. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi MAc,
> 
> was issn los?
> Wieso schon wieder verkaufen?
> ...



Hi Alex,

drücken tut es nicht, aber ich habe ein seeeehr interessantes Angebot für ein neues R2 GT vorliegen 

Mir ist das GT1 persönlich einfach ein wenig zu schwerfällig und behäbig, aber das ist wirklich nur meine subjektive Meinung und liegt sicher an meinem Fahrverhalten.

Habe mich übrigens auch schon bei anderen Herstellern umgesehen, aber außer vielleicht noch Rocky Mountain oder Cannondale hat mir gar nix zugesagt. 
Tja, bin eben total Rotwild-infiziert 

Salü, Mac


----------



## at021971 (23. November 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> ....Das GT1 ist m.E. mit anderen Reifen (etwas weniger Rollwiderstand) sicher ein Top-Tourenbike, deswegen auch die Überlegung, das Bike auf meine Bedürfnisse hin zu tunen und zu behalten....


 
Hallo Marc,

Fährst Du das R.GT1 generelle auf 140 mm Federweg oder bevorzugst Du die 120 mm.

Man sollte hier nämlich bedenken, dass R.GT1 und R.GT2 eigentlich für 120 mm Federweg ausgelegt sind. So stand ich auch vor der Entscheidung, mir eine Fox F32 Float 120 zu zulegen oder doch in Richtung Talas zu gehen. Letztendlich habe ich mir für die Talas entschieden. Ich werde diese aber generell auf den 120 mm fahren und nur auf die anderen Stufen zurückgreifen, wenn es beim Up- oder Downhill erforderlich erscheint.

Solltest Du diese nicht jetzt schon so machen, wäre es ein Versuch Wert, um herauszufinden ob das für Dich eine entscheidenden Unterschied machen würde. Sollte das R.GT1 mit 120 mm Deinen Vorstellungen mehr entgegenkommen, wäre eine Tuningoption, auf eine DT Swiss XMC 120 zu gehen. Diese sieht am R.GT1 fantastisch aus (mein Freund hat die XMC130 an seinem 2008er R.GT1). Auch würde Deiner Größe und Gewicht, die geringer Steifigkeit dieser Gabel gegenüber eine Fox F32 Float 120 nicht ins Gewicht fallen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (24. November 2009)

Ich würde mir ja, wenn ich nicht schon einen 120 mm Tourer hätte, ein R.C2 FS Pro Carbon zulegen. 

Ich habe es gestern bei meinem Händler bestaunen können. 

 Klick


----------



## Deichfräse (25. November 2009)

Herrlich, da beschert uns der November doch noch einmal ein paar schöne Tage. War letzte Woche noch an 2 Tagen unterwegs, hab´ noch einmal knappe 120km auf´s E1 gespult und werde wohl morgen auch noch einmal das vorhergesagte Wetter nutzen können.

Übrigens, es gibt ein paar minimale Unterschiede in der Geometrie zwischen dem E1- und dem E1 Cross-Rahmen mit 150mm Fahrwerk. Dennoch sollte es unproblematisch sein aus einem Cross-Rahmen mittels längerem Dämpferhub 2,5cm mehr Federweg heraus zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (26. November 2009)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-neuer-tourer-und-am-bike.341970.2.htm?skip=0

RR2 2010 Testbericht


----------



## Forcierer. (26. November 2009)

Sooo
Bei mir gibts auch wieder mal ein paar Bilder von den neuesten Updates:Lenker BooBar 780mm, Schalthebel und Schaltwerk X9.

















Leider war´s schon finster als ich heute Zeit hatte zum fotografieren, morgen mache ich dann noch bessere Fotos.

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (26. November 2009)

lenker sieht gut aus. gibts den auch in schwarz? und wie schauts mit dem gewicht aus?


----------



## Levty (26. November 2009)

Optisch macht das Bike was her.


----------



## scapin76 (27. November 2009)

Hi an alle Rotwildritter,

bin neu und wollte gleich mal bei dieser Gelgenheit mein RCC1.3 zur Schau stellen. In den naechsten Tagen kommt ein Pimp mit Ritchey WCS Stuetze, Vorbau und Lenker. Hoffe es gefaellt schon einmal in diesem "Kleid".
Gruss


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

Habt Ihr's gesehen, Rotwild in N-TV?! 
Mit netten Bildern vom X1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

scapin76 schrieb:


> Hi an alle Rotwildritter,
> 
> bin neu und wollte gleich mal bei dieser Gelgenheit mein RCC1.3 zur Schau stellen. In den naechsten Tagen kommt ein Pimp mit Ritchey WCS Stuetze, Vorbau und Lenker. Hoffe es gefaellt schon einmal in diesem "Kleid".
> Gruss



Wann wurde das RCC1.3 vorgestellt, vor 4 Jahren?
Sieht einfach immer noch sehr schick aus 

Mein Mädel fährt das auch in XS. Superleicht und unkaputtbar


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E 1 auf'm Holzhaufen. Witziger Hintergrund finde ich 
Zum Glück hast Du es nicht auf den Umwerfer geworfen, da kann man hier schon mal Ärger bekommen


----------



## acid-driver (27. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast Du es nicht auf den Umwerfer geworfen, da kann man hier schon mal Ärger bekommen



meinst du die schaltung?

auf der anderen seite verbiegt gerne mal die bremsscheibe^^


also schön auf den seitenständer stellen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> meinst du die schaltung?
> 
> auf der anderen seite verbiegt gerne mal die bremsscheibe^^
> 
> ...



Genau, würde Dir nicht passieren, stimmts?


----------



## acid-driver (27. November 2009)

also ich schmeiß mein bike ja bekanntlich überall hin, wo platz ist 

mir ist aber noch nix abgebrochen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also ich schmeiß mein bike ja bekanntlich überall hin, wo platz ist
> 
> mir ist aber noch nix abgebrochen



Ich sag nur Nippelgate


----------



## ullertom (27. November 2009)

hat jemand einen E1 Rahmen in Größe L zu verkaufen??? natürlich rot/weiß!!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> hat jemand einen E1 Rahmen in Größe L zu verkaufen??? natürlich rot/weiß!!!



Du wirst doch noch vernünftig 
Würde super zu Deinem R1 passen


----------



## Forcierer. (27. November 2009)

hehe..nein bei mir ist noch alles heil!
Hier noch ein paar Fotos...draußen, weil drinnen fühlt sich ein Rotwild nicht so wohl wie in freier (Rot)wildbahn. 

















Lg


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. November 2009)

*so, freunde des wilden hirschs,*

jetzt stelle ich euch mal mein neues DH-bike vor.

der rahmen hört auf den namen RDH04 CD und ist von 2000-01.
er ist niegelnagelneu und hat heute seine auferstehung gefeiert 

folgende teile sind montiert:

boxxer 2002 (wollte was aus der zeit ), raceface evolve dh-tretkurbel inkl. innenlager in gold, sattelklemme hope gold, fsa pig dh pro steuersatz,
hussefelt dh-lenker, spank timer vorbau gold, syncros menthal steel pedale, sixpack fingertrix griffe in weiss mit goldener klemmung,
raceface bashguard, e13 kefü weiss.
die sattelstange ist nur obligatorscih und wird noch gegen eine schwarze ersetzt.

folgende teile kommen noch dran:

avid code 5, RS monarch 4.2 luftdämpfer,
laufrad-technisch cmp gold naben mit mtx39 in weiss oder schwarz. muss mir das aber nochmal genau überlegen 

so der stand der dinge nun auf foto. hab eben gerade feierabend an der mühle gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. November 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> *so, freunde des wilden hirschs,*
> 
> jetzt stelle ich euch mal mein neues DH-bike vor.
> 
> ...



Dr. Workshop, klasse Workshop, den Du da hast.....
Nette Komponenten, die Du verbaust, musst glaube ich aber aufpassen, dass es nicht zu buntisch wird.
Macht sicher Spass so ein Teil aufzubauen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. November 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> hehe..nein bei mir ist noch alles heil!
> Hier noch ein paar Fotos...draußen, weil drinnen fühlt sich ein Rotwild nicht so wohl wie in freier (Rot)wildbahn.
> 
> 
> ...



Coole Bilder, besonders das bei Vollmond 
Hat dein Hirsch keine Angst vor Wölfen 
Achte mal auf die Verlegung der Bremsleitung vorne, nicht dass Du noch irgendwo hängen bleibst


----------



## ullertom (28. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Du wirst doch noch vernünftig
> Würde super zu Deinem R1 passen



das bin ich doch schon immer!!!

mein r1 würde es dann so nicht mehr geben, da die Teile z.T. in das E1 wandern, (Gabel, Rahmen und ein paar Teile stünden dann zum verkauf - aber noch ist es nicht soweit - schade)
so wie ich mich kenne wäre das E1 dann bei ca. 13kg - wäre voll OK!!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. November 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> das bin ich doch schon immer!!!
> 
> mein r1 würde es dann so nicht mehr geben, da die Teile z.T. in das E1 wandern, (Gabel, Rahmen und ein paar Teile stünden dann zum verkauf - aber noch ist es nicht soweit - schade)
> so wie ich mich kenne wäre das E1 dann bei ca. 13kg - wäre voll OK!!!



wenn dann 2009er Rahmen, mit letzten techn.Änderungen, richtig?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr's gesehen, Rotwild in N-TV?!
> Mit netten Bildern vom X1



Apropos X1
Den Views auf mein Saalbach Bild im Rotwild Fotoalbum nach zu urteilen (Rekordverdächtig!), wird das X1 wohl der Renner in 2010. 





Hat den jetzt schon jemand sein X1 ausgeliefert bekommen?


----------



## Orakel (28. November 2009)

laut meinen Infos kommt das X1 nächste Woche zu ADP, dann werden sie zusammengebaut und ab an die Händler die es vorgeordert/schon verkauft haben.


----------



## Orakel (28. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr's gesehen, Rotwild in N-TV?!
> Mit netten Bildern vom X1


hier kann man noch mals Kucken
www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/ra...ipps-trends-und-vinschgau-trails.364014.2.htm
das X1 ist schon ein schönes Bike, freude wer es demnächst sein eigen nennen darf


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Dr. Workshop, klasse Workshop, den Du da hast.....
> Nette Komponenten, die Du verbaust, musst glaube ich aber aufpassen, dass es nicht zu buntisch wird.
> Macht sicher Spass so ein Teil aufzubauen




vielen dank! bunter wirds aber nicht mehr, wobei in dieser zeit die michelin wildgripper gummis ja sogar noch mintfarben waren  .

ja mein "workshop" umfasst so ziemlich das wichtigste werkzeug was man so tagtäglich brauchen kann. manche spezialwerkzeuge brauch man allerdings nicht so häufig als dass es sich lohnen würde sie zu kaufen.(z.b. fräswerkzeuge).

wie schonmal erwähnt. ich wechsle meine räder eigentlich nur so oft weil mir das werkeln daran den meisten spaß gibt. logo, fahren ist auch geil aber das geht ja mit jedem neuen rad dass kommt auch.


----------



## acid-driver (28. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Nippelgate




naja gut...äh...das war n materialfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (28. November 2009)

ach sind die Rotwilds schöne Bikes.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2009)

Willkommen im Thread, Hangschieber!! Noch mehr Infos gibt`s in unserer IG. 
Ist ein sehr schönes R.R1. Fast so schön wie meins.


----------



## at021971 (28. November 2009)

Wenn ich das so sehe, hätte ich vielleicht auch das R.R1 FS nehmen sollen. Das weiß/rot hat schon was.

Mal sehen ob ich mich dann für das schwarz/rot meine R.GT1 auch so begeistern kann, wenn es fertig ist. Nächste Wochen werden wohl die letzen Teile kommen, dann geht es ans zusammenbauen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. November 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ach sind die Rotwilds schöne Bikes.



Ohhhh ja 

Schön dass es mal wieder Bilder gibt.
Pedaliero ist nix dagegen


----------



## jmr-biking (28. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe, hätte ich vielleicht auch das R.R1 FS nehmen sollen. Das weiß/rot hat schon was.
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich mich dann für das schwarz/rot meine R.GT1 auch so begeistern kann, wenn es fertig ist. Nächste Wochen werden wohl die letzen Teile kommen, dann geht es ans zusammenbauen.
> 
> ...



Das schwarz/rot wird schon gut aussehen!  Mach bloß nicht so viel weiße Sachen dran oder höchstens ne gute Mischung. Ne weiße Gabel wäre mir schon zuviel. Rot eloxierte Schrauben kommen immer gut.

Doch tröste dich. Weiße Bikes lassen sich schlecht putzen.


----------



## at021971 (28. November 2009)

Rot und Weiß kommen nur als Akzent an das Bike. Dieses wird die Magura Marta SL in rot mit roten Ventidiscs sein. Dazu kommt die Sram PG-990 Kassette mit rotem Sprider und rotem Verschluss. 

Die Laufräder werden anders als ursprünglich geplant, nicht die rot/schwarzen Fulcrum Red Metal Zero, sondern die schwarzen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 mit weißen Speichen. 

Die Gabel ist eine schwarze Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC. Dazu kommen die weiß abgesetzten Rotwild Carbon Low Rizer, Carbon Sattelstütze und Alu Vorbau. 

Abgerundet wir das ganze mit der schwarz/grauen Truvativ Noir Team 3.3 Kurbel und dem Shimano XLR Carbon Schaltwerk.

Wegen der roten Magura Marta habe ich die silbernen Shimano XTR Schaltgriffe wieder zurückgegeben und gegen schwarze Shimano XT getauscht. Das Schwarz macht sich neben dem Rot deutlich besser als es das Silber täte.

Somit glaube ich habe noch die richtige Balance gewahrt. Bin aber gespannt, wie es aussehen wird und ob es mir dann auch wirklich gefällt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rindsnawel (28. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen was der Rahmen R.R2 FS in Größe L von 2009 inkl. DT Carbondämpfer wiegt?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Rot und Weiß kommen nur als Akzent an das Bike. Dieses wird die Magura Marta SL in rot mit roten Ventidiscs sein. Dazu kommt die Sram PG-990 Kassette mit rotem Sprider und rotem Verschluss.
> 
> Die Laufräder werden anders als ursprünglich geplant, nicht die rot/schwarzen Fulcrum Red Metal Zero, sondern die schwarzen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 mit weißen Speichen.
> 
> ...



gibt's dann auch ne "making of" Docu?


----------



## at021971 (28. November 2009)

Bis jetzt liegt alles in Einzelteilen herum. Ich fange mit dem Zusammenbau erst an, wenn die Räder, die Kassette und das Schaltwerk hoffentlich nächste Woche, als letzte Teile bei mir eintreffen.

Dann schau ich mal ob ich während des Zusammenbaus den Nerv habe, immer wieder zu unterbrechen, um alles zu fotografieren. Was ich aber auf jeden Fall machen werde, ist alle Teile vor dem Zusammenbau noch mal zu wiegen und zu fotografieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mc.namara (28. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Rot und Weiß kommen nur als Akzent an das Bike. Dieses wird die Magura Marta SL in rot mit roten Ventidiscs sein. Dazu kommt die Sram PG-990 Kassette mit rotem Sprider und rotem Verschluss.
> 
> Die Laufräder werden anders als ursprünglich geplant, nicht die rot/schwarzen Fulcrum Red Metal Zero, sondern die schwarzen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 mit weißen Speichen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
das hört sich doch superinteressant an.
Bin schon gespannt, wie das Bike aussehen wird, da ja einige Teile auch auf meiner Wunschliste stehen würden, wenn ich das R.GT1 doch noch behalte.
Salü, Mac


----------



## hotchili001 (29. November 2009)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild Ritter verfolge den Thread schon länger und bin nun auch ein Rotwilderer.
> 
> Habe meins gestern fertig montiert.


 *Hallo neuer Rotwilder,*
*hast Dir ein schönes R.R1-FS aufgebaut!! Sieht klasse aus und Du wirst damit sehr zufrieden sein!!!!!!*
*Viel Spaß,*
*                         Kay*


----------



## Orakel (29. November 2009)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was der Rahmen R.R2 FS in Größe L von 2009 inkl. DT Carbondämpfer wiegt?
> 
> Dank und Gruß


wird schwierig, Rotwild gibt generell keine Rahmengewichte an, wenn du glückst hast tummelt sich hier vll. einer rum der das Gewicht in Erfahrung gebracht hat oder sein Bike selber aufgebaut hat und somit den rahmen gewogen hat.
ODER ein Bikemagz. hat das R.R2 FS getest und die Einzelteile gewogen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. November 2009)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen was der Rahmen R.R2 FS in Größe L von 2009 inkl. DT Carbondämpfer wiegt?
> 
> Dank und Gruß



9,8 Kg, komplett in M in der Edition Variante.
Nur Rahmen habe ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## K3RMIT (29. November 2009)

Hallo,

hab auch ein altes Rotwild Rcc 0.3 das ich wohl heuer in den Vorruhestand schicke und mir noch ein Rotwild C.1 hole 
Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden ob ich das Angebot nehme fÃ¼r Rahmen kaufen und der HÃ¤ndler baut es auf mit SLX Parts fÃ¼r 2150â¬ oder die Komplettradvariante mit XT Parts fÃ¼r 2600â¬.
Sind beides die 09er Bikes.
Schwierig schwierig 

GruÃ


----------



## at021971 (29. November 2009)

Zu Deinem SLX vs. XT Problem muss ich sagen, dass der Zusschlag für die XT extrem ausfällt. Vergleiche ich die Preise für
- Schaltgriffe
- Umwerfer
- Kurbelgarnitur
- Schaltwerk 
- Kassette
beim einem Online-Shop, dann komme ich auf einen XT-Zuschlag von gerade mal etwas über 70 EUR. Kommen noch die entsprechenden Shimano Scheibenbremsen hinzu, macht das noch mal ~ 50 EUR Preisdifferenz. Da würde ich ihn doch bitten, den Rahmen mit XT-Teilen aufzubauen. Das sollte er dann für rund 2.300 EUR machen können!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (29. November 2009)

Also die XT Bremse wäre eh schon drin beim dem SLX Modell und halt dafür nicht der DT Swiss Laufradsatz sondern XT Naben mit DT Swiss Speichen und Mavic Felgen.
also SLX für 2150 bedeutet SLX Kurbel, Schaltungsteile und schlechterer Laufradsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. November 2009)

Da Du aus Planegg kommst, wo kaufts Du denn? Warst Du schon mal bei Markus Nast (Rad(t)los) in Gauting. Markus steht Rotwild sehr nah. Er gehört seit Jahren zum ADP/Rotwild Team für die Eurobike. Fährt oft nach Dietzenbach zur Abstimmung mit ADP. Das heißt jetzt aber nicht, dass er da aktuell Besonderes im Angebot hätte, da er mir sagte, dass er sein Rotwildlager wegen des doch stark geänderten Designs, vorzeitig geräumt hat. Er wußte halt früh, was da kommt. Aber wenn man jemand mit gutem Kontakt zum Hersteller hat, kann das mitunter hilfreich sein. 

Ansonsten würde ich unter den von Dir genannten Bedingungen schon die XT-Version nehmen. Es sei denn, es wären nur die DT Swiss X1800 Räder verbaut, welche sicherlich auch nicht so einen großen Unterschied zum XT/DT Swiss/Mavic LRS darstellen werden.

Und das mit den Shimano Bremsen würde ich mir auch noch mal überlegen. Da würde ich lieber auf Magura oder Formula zurückgreifen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## K3RMIT (29. November 2009)

Ja das Angebot ist vom Markus 
Hab dort schon mein erstes Rotwild und bin hellauf begeistert von seiner beratung und Fachkompetenz. Deswegen kauf ich auch wieder bei ihm.


----------



## bikefraeggle (29. November 2009)

ja hier!

Fahre auch ein Rotwild (RCC 04 Team) und muss sagen, super Fahrgefühl, der Bock bringt dich überall hin...

Habe früher immer von einem geträumt und mir letztes Jahr den Rahmen ergattert, Teile individuell angebracht.

Ein Forum von gleichgesinnten "Markenfahrer" ist doch nie verkehrt! 


"FETT UF DIE KETT!"


----------



## K3RMIT (30. November 2009)

bikefraeggle schrieb:


> Ein Forum von gleichgesinnten "Markenfahrer" ist doch nie verkehrt!




JA also ich mein schon auch das wir bei der länge des Freds so langsam ein eigenes Marken-Unterforum bekommen 

Also her damit!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. November 2009)

Jungs, net soviel schwätze.
Her mit den Bildern, gilt gerade für die Neuen 
Und in der IG anmelden nicht vergessen


----------



## TilmannD (1. Dezember 2009)

Rotwild auf Facebook. Einfach nach ROTWILD Bikes suchen und Fan werden...;-)


----------



## K3RMIT (1. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Jungs, net soviel schwätze.
> Her mit den Bildern, gilt gerade für die Neuen
> Und in der IG anmelden nicht vergessen




IG anmelden????
Wat is ne IG? IG Metall bin ich schon 

So seit heute 11:24 Uhr ist zu 99,9% offiziell. Mein RCC0.3 geht in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand und weicht einen 2009er RC.1 mit XT Austattung und i freu mi scho wie a Schnitzel


----------



## at021971 (1. Dezember 2009)

IG = Interessengemeinschaft -> Rotwild

Da sich ADP ja ziert mussten wir, d.h. Deichfräse, das Thema Herstellerforum selber in die Hand nehmen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Dezember 2009)

Rotwild schreibt in deren letztem Newsletter, dass es jetzt einen Rotwild Fanclub auf Facebook gibt.
Hat sich das schon einmal jemand angeschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. Dezember 2009)

Da muß man sich wohl bei Facebook anmelden, um zu sehen, was ADP dort anbietet. Die Hürde wollte ich bisher eigentlich nicht nehmen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Dezember 2009)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> So seit heute 11:24 Uhr ist zu 99,9% offiziell. Mein RCC0.3 geht in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand und weicht einen 2009er RC.1 mit XT Austattung und i freu mi scho wie a Schnitzel



Kann man trotz der fehlenden 0,1% schon gratulieren 

Was wird es denn C1 mit 120mm, oder die Cross Variante?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Dezember 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da muß man sich wohl bei Facebook anmelden, um zu sehen, was ADP dort anbietet. Die Hürde wollte ich bisher eigentlich nicht nehmen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Geht mir auch so. Kein Bock, dass meine Daten überall rumschwirren.
Da bleib ich doch lieber bei der guten alten IBC


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin, moin!

Schön, dass ich Euch gefunden hab!

Der *IG* bin ich auch schon beigetreten...

Werde Euch demnächst in der IG ein neues Video präsentieren, die Arbeit an der Homepage diesbezüglich läuft noch.... (hängt immer an den Webmastern) 

Aber für alle Neugierigen hier schon mal der Link:

www.team-rotwild.de


----------



## RCC03-Biker (2. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Rotwild schreibt in deren letztem Newsletter, dass es jetzt einen Rotwild Fanclub auf Facebook gibt.
> Hat sich das schon einmal jemand angeschaut?



Jo, i bin da dabei. Bin auch gleich Fan geworden.
Bringen zur Zeit einige schöne Videos und Berichte. 

PS: War auch erst skeptisch gegenüber Facebook. Aber jeder gibt die Daten frei, die er will. Wenn einer nichts freigeben will, sieht auch kein anderer die Daten.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. Dezember 2009)

moin männer!
kann es sein dass sich bei dem ziemlich ersten video, in unserer interessengemeinschaft, jenes der bueler brüder in briore beim DH von 2000 um meinen rdh-rahmen handelt???
oder hab ich da nen knick in der optik??
würde mir zumindest bei der baujahrbestimmung enorm helfen.
schaut mal rein und vergleicht mal mit meinen hier geposteten foto´s irgendwo auf der seite 98.
ich meine, in einer kameraeinstellung gesehen zu haben, dass der eine rahmen im video die gleiche schwingenaufnahme hat wie meiner.
erschwerend kommt hinzu dass es den rfr 04  zu dieser zeit ja garnicht gab. 
gruß dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (2. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Kann man trotz der fehlenden 0,1% schon gratulieren
> 
> Was wird es denn C1 mit 120mm, oder die Cross Variante?



Wird die 120mm Variante, das langt mir leicht.
Also denk mal das es schon zu 100% fix ist der Kauf, es geht eigtl. nur noch darum wann ich das Bike krieg, vor Weihnachten oder im Januar


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Dezember 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Jo, i bin da dabei. Bin auch gleich Fan geworden.
> Bringen zur Zeit einige schöne Videos und Berichte.
> 
> PS: War auch erst skeptisch gegenüber Facebook. Aber jeder gibt die Daten frei, die er will. Wenn einer nichts freigeben will, sieht auch kein anderer die Daten.



ISt das jetzt eine Rotwild Intitiative, oder von Fans für Fans?
Wenn Rotwild, gibt es die Videos dann auch auf deren eigener homepage?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Dezember 2009)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Schön, dass ich Euch gefunden hab!
> 
> ...



Bin mal gespannt,
Eure homepage sieht ja schon mal sehr professionell aus


----------



## RCC03-Biker (3. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ISt das jetzt eine Rotwild Intitiative, oder von Fans für Fans?
> Wenn Rotwild, gibt es die Videos dann auch auf deren eigener homepage?



Ist direkt von Rotwild. Die Videos, sowie einige Bilder hab ich noch nicht auf der Rotwild Homepage gefunden. Das Topeak Ergon Team ist hier übrigens auch vertreten. Die haben auch schon ein paar schöne Videos eingestellt.


----------



## akw (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, hier mal ein Bild vom R.R2 meiner Frau.


----------



## tedeschino (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein R.R2 HT in weiss/Rot/schwarz.
Ich kann mich mit den damals verbauten Ritchey Carbon Parts einfach optisch nicht anfreunden und möchte gerne die passenden Rotwild Parts (Lenker,Vorbau,Stütze) verbauen.
Ich finde aber nirgends einen online Händler.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?
Danke


----------



## acid-driver (3. Dezember 2009)

mal im rotwild-shop auf deren seite probiert?

ansonsten da, wo du das bike gekauft hast


----------



## at021971 (3. Dezember 2009)

www.fun-corner.de
Rotwild P180 // SEATPOST
Rotwild B160 // MTB LOWRISER HANDLEBAR
Rotwild B120 // MTB FLAT HANDLEBAR
Rotwild S120 // STEM


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (3. Dezember 2009)

www.rad-laden.de
ROTWILD Carbon Shuttle Cage 

www.fun-corner.de
ROTWILD Carbon Shuttle Cage

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Dezember 2009)

akw schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal ein Bild vom R.R2 meiner Frau.



Wow, scharfes Teil 
Wo ist die Frau? 
Sag Deine Holde fährt so ein Brett und Du Cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akw (3. Dezember 2009)

Tja was will man machen?

Aber ist nur ne Frage der Zeit und des nötigen Kleingeldes ;-) ....


----------



## at021971 (3. Dezember 2009)

So, die Einzelteile habe ich nun zusammen. Jetzt geht es ans zusammenbauen!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (3. Dezember 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> So, die Einzelteile habe ich nun zusammen. Jetzt geht es ans zusammenbauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Oh Mann sieht das Geil aus!

Wieviel Bier gehn da wohl drauf?

Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Dezember 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> So, die Einzelteile habe ich nun zusammen. Jetzt geht es ans zusammenbauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Wie geil issn das?! 

Lass Dir bloss Zeit


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. Dezember 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> So, die Einzelteile habe ich nun zusammen. Jetzt geht es ans zusammenbauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Da läuft einen ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Super Auswahl.
Irgendwie bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass ich auch wieder mal was neues brauche.
Wenn nur mein Konto nicht so leer währe....


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Dezember 2009)

*Geschafft!!!!

Neues Video endlich online!!!*


www.team-rotwild.de

*Viel Spaß damit!!*


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow, scharfes Teil



Die Frau oder das Bike???


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wie geil issn das?!
> 
> Lass Dir bloss Zeit



Geiles Bike..... 

für ein Fully!


----------



## Orakel (4. Dezember 2009)

@at021971
sehr schön aufbereitet,Ok bin jetzt der einzigste der a bissle was Kritisiert, die Purple Vendi Disc passen net so recht.
 möchte auch Bilder vom neuen reinstellen, hoffe dass der Flieger heile ankommt und die Jungs bei ADP ne schippe drauflegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (4. Dezember 2009)

ja, die Ventidiscs haben leider nicht das gleiche Rot wie z.B. die Marta oder die SRAM Kassette. Das ist wohl leider beim Eloxieren oft so, da der Farbton nicht nur von der gewählten Farbe sondern auch vom Material abhängt.

Insgesamt mag ich auch diese sehr massiven Ventidiscs nicht so 100%tig.

Mal schauen, ob es da Alternativen gibt. 

Guß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (4. Dezember 2009)

was spricht denn gegen die original marta-scheiben?

wenn die zu schnell warm werden, kannst du ja die sl-scheiben nehmen.


----------



## at021971 (4. Dezember 2009)

Nix, außer dass sie kein rotes Zentrum haben. Die SL Rotoren habe ich ja noch. Die waren bei der Marta dabei. Der Vorteil wäre hier, dass sie ~ 2 x 100 g leichter wären und besser, weil filigraner, aussehen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (4. Dezember 2009)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> *Geschafft!!!!
> 
> Neues Video endlich online!!!*
> 
> ...


ihr habt noch das alte Hirschlogo am anfang des Videos schöne Trails, die Kompressionsstrümpfe die manche von euch anhabt, sehn schon Lustig aus  ansonsten gelungen


----------



## K3RMIT (4. Dezember 2009)

*hechel* *lechzz*
Heute war es so weit, ich konnte meinen Niegel Nagel neuen Rahmen in den Händen halten 
Ein Schöner Rotwild R.C1 mit 2010er Fox Dämpfer, bekommt kompl. XT Austattung, XT Bremse, Fox F120 Fork und den üblichen Kleinkrimskrams 
Bei den Laufrädern muss ich noch nachfragen was wir da machen, XT Naben und DT Swiss Speichen aber die Felgen??
Mal sehen, sagte ich komme mal vor Weihnachten vorbei und dann hockt man sich zusammen und klamüsert aus was noch so reinkommt 
Freu mich schon auf mein Rotwild, dann kann das alte mal in aller Ruhe wieder rundumerneuert werden und bekommt sein Ehrenplatz 
Nein verkaufen tue ich es nicht, schönes Rotwild das mir Jahrelang treuste Dienste geleistet hat


----------



## Orakel (5. Dezember 2009)

warum keinen DT Laufradsatz, zbs. den X1800, Konuslager bei Sh finde ich ein Relikt vergangener Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Dezember 2009)

ich würde auch andere naben als die shimanos nehmen.

hope / acros / dt naben sind da marktführend, würde ich jetzt mal sagen.

dann noch mit einer ztr arch/flow und dt comp einspeichen und du hast einen schönen, stabilen laufradsatz.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (5. Dezember 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Da läuft einen ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Super Auswahl.
> Irgendwie bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass ich auch wieder mal was neues brauche.
> Wenn nur mein Konto nicht so leer währe....





at021971 schrieb:


> So, die Einzelteile habe ich nun zusammen. Jetzt geht es ans zusammenbauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


Man ist das geil; Wenn ich das so sehe krieg ich Lust, mir ein neues Bike zusammenzustellen; Man wewnn dere Geldbeutel mitspielen würde wäre es das neue X1

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Dezember 2009)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> *Geschafft!!!!
> 
> Neues Video endlich online!!!*
> 
> ...



Nett gemacht, ziemlich aufwendig, oder
Warum ist die Auflösung nur so gering?
Schon in's Video Archiv der IG gestellt?


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Dezember 2009)

Hier siehst du eine bessere Auflösung von dem Video. Hab auch zuerst das kleine Hutzelding geguckt und danach es noch in der Galerie entdeckt. aber die Quali ist nicht so doll.

Da ist mein Video von letztens, das ich mal eben so gedreht habe von der Auflösung besser. Klick

War mit meinem Winterbike unterwegs, kein Rotwild-Video.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Dezember 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier siehst du eine bessere Auflösung von dem Video. Hab auch zuerst das kleine Hutzelding geguckt und danach es noch in der Galerie entdeckt. aber die Quali ist nicht so doll.
> 
> Da ist mein Video von letztens, das ich mal eben so gedreht habe von der Auflösung besser. Klick
> 
> War mit meinem Winterbike unterwegs, kein Rotwild-Video.



Saustark, klasse gemacht. Kompliment 
Und eine echt schöne Gegend bei Euch in der Eifel

Das nächste Video dann aber mit 'nem Rotwild, bitte, bitte.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab vor noch ein Wintervideo zu machen, wenn Schnee liegt, aber auch ohne Rotwild. Die stehen noch bis zum Frühjahr hier in meinem Zimmer und kommen dann erst wieder zum Einsatz.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2009)

ach, das winter-nicolai 
wie fährt es sich denn auf "made in germany"?

schönes video, sehr nette gegend.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Dezember 2009)

Bin echt positiv überrascht von dem Nonius. Nach einigen Umbauten fährt es sich richtig agil und ist in engen Kurven schön wendig. Genau das richtige für Trails. Ich fahr damit meine Straßenrunden und mit 130 mm Federweg macht es auch Spaß im Gelände.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Dezember 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hab vor noch ein Wintervideo zu machen, wenn Schnee liegt, aber auch ohne Rotwild. Die stehen noch bis zum Frühjahr hier in meinem Zimmer und kommen dann erst wieder zum Einsatz.



Dann bitte unbedingt ein Frühjahrs Video


----------



## at021971 (6. Dezember 2009)

So, nun ist es fertig. Einzig Sattel und Griffe werden wohl noch über den Winter ihren Weg an des Cube finden und dann ersetzt werden.

Zwei Perspektiven mit zwei Belichtungsarten. Leider ist Indoor ohne vernünftiges Hilfslicht nicht mehr drin. Besser Bilder gibt es dann, wenn wir noch mal einen sonnigen Tag haben.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (6. Dezember 2009)

geiler scheiß 

die marta passt echt gut 
nur die scheiben solltest du evtl noch in die marta-scheiben wandeln 



heimkino ist auch schick


----------



## StullY (6. Dezember 2009)

Wunderschön ist Dein Rotwild geworden!
Ein edles Wildbret, dass möchte ich mir auch erjagen...
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!

MfG


----------



## diet (7. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich schön der Hirsch  
Die Scheiben gibt´s auch in schwarz, passen dann womöglich besser.
Das Teilebild ist dawegen der Hammer  
...weiter so


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Dezember 2009)

Schließe mich den anderen an. Schönes Teil hast du dir da aufgebaut!  Aber wie gesagt, die Ventidiscs tauschen: Schwarze kommen bestimmt besser.
Bessere Bilder wären schon gut. Die Anlage im Hintergrund ist zwar fett, aber das Bike kommt dadurch nicht so rüber.


----------



## at021971 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon geschrieben, gibt es bessere Bilder, wenn ich mal bei Tageslicht dazu eine Chance bekomme. Der gestern für die Aufnahmen gewählte Raum war halt der Einzige, in dem man mit den Halogen-Spots,etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen konnte. ;-)

Und die "roten" Ventidiscs bleiben erst einmal dran. Ich werde mich aber noch mal nach Alternativen umsehen, so es denn welche gibt, die mit der Marta kompatibel sind. Schwarze Ventidiscs werde ich nicht kaufen, da kommen dann eher die original SL Rotoren dran.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (7. Dezember 2009)

So, Nun als finaler Beitrag zum Thema. Trageslicht aber immer noch ohne Sonne.....









Bei Tageslicht betrachtet sticht das "Nichtrot" bzw. der Touch ins Purpur der Ventidiscs noch deutlicher hervor. Eine gute Lösung wäre, wenn die Discs der Formular passen würden. Die wären dann tatsächlich rot. Was sich Magura bei der Farbwahl gedacht hat?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich sehr schönes Bike. Aber beim Tageslicht finde ich die Farbe der Ventidisks nicht wirklich prickelnd. Dies ist dir ja aber auch schon bewusst.


----------



## akw (8. Dezember 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Super Bike.


----------



## at021971 (8. Dezember 2009)

Grazie! Wie gesagt werde ich mich noch nach einer Lösung für die Ventidiscs umsehen. Auf Discs, die nicht von Magura stammen, auszuweichen, wird aber tricky, da fast alle am Markt angebotenen Discs deutlich dünner sind als Magura als Austauchgrenze vorschreibt.

Schaun mir mal......

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forcierer. (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja das GT1 macht schon was her!!

Hätte da mal ne Frage: Weiß zufällig wer, wie viel die austauschbaren Ausfallenden beim E1 kosten? Würde gerne auf X12 umrüsten wegen der Stabilität...

Gruß


----------



## Orakel (8. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube das X12 System geht net, das wird zusätzlich zur Verschraubung noch geklemmt.
www.syntace.de/
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt es 10/15er Inlays, aber am besten mal mit Rotwild kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## acid-driver (8. Dezember 2009)

vor allem hat das x-12 system eine einbaubreite von 142mm


----------



## at021971 (8. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man beim Liteville 301 auf das X.12 System wechseln möchte, benötigt man von Syntace neue Sitzstreben, die zu diesem System kompatibel sind. Da reicht nicht der Austausch der Ausfallenden. Das würde bei einem R.E1, so ADP diese Option anböte, wohl nicht anders. http://www.liteville.de/t/22_31.html

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ullertom (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
jetzt ist es ja endlich fertig dein Bike!!!

Aber ich finde es fehlt irgendwie ein Highlight, einige Farbakzente, ein i Tüpfelchen, das gewisse Etwas!!!

für mich "leider" etwas langweilig, so von der Stange,

das mit dem weiß - von der Stützte, Vorbau und Lenker in Verbindung mit dem rot der Bremse solltest du irgendwie ein paar mal im Bike unterbringen!!!

Tom


----------



## at021971 (8. Dezember 2009)

Also mir gefällt es (bis auf die Ventidiscs). Und der Anteil weiß und rot ist meines Erachtens genau richtig. Ich möchte da keine zusätzlichen rot eloxierten Schnellspanner, Schrauben, Schaltröllichen etc. dran habe. Auch bin ich heilfroh, dass ich mich nicht wie ursprünglich geplant, für die rot eloxierten Fulcrum Red Metal Zero entschieden habe.

Wie gesagt, kommt da wohl noch eine Fi'zi:k Gobi anstatt des Selle Italia Flite Genuine Gel und andere Ergon Griffe dran. Und dann soll es auch gut sein.

Ein echtes optisches Highlight wäre noch eine DT Swiss XMC 120 oder XMC 130 (mein Freund hat die XMC 130 an seinem R.GT1) gewesen. Diese Gabel ist aber bei meinem Geswicht einfach zu labil und kann bei der Funktionlität nicht mit der zugegeben schlichten Fox Talas mithalten.

Aber wenn Du Anregungen hast? Was hättest Du denn als Highlight dem Bike hinzugefügt? Vielleicht ist ja was dabei, was bei einem kleinen Update, aktuelle verbaute Teile verdängen kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (8. Dezember 2009)

Eine Verbesserung hätte ich selber noch. Ich hätte das gute Stück gerne in der Farbe des 2008er/2009er R.R1 gehabt. Aber da hat ADP nach anfänglicher Bereitschaft letztendlich doch nicht mitgespielt. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (9. Dezember 2009)

ei schaut mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/526239
kann man mal davon ausgehn dass in einer der nächsten Bike ein Test vom X1 kommt.


----------



## Deichfräse (9. Dezember 2009)

@ Forcierer

Die M.D.I.´s kosten dich´nen 10-er. Gibt aber nur die normalen für Schnellspanner und 10mm für die DT RWS-Achse.
Wobei die RWS-Achse auch in die normale Aufnahme paßt und dann auch schon etwas mehr stabilität bringt.


----------



## at021971 (9. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ei schaut mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/526239
> kann man mal davon ausgehn dass in einer der nächsten Bike ein Test vom X1 kommt.


 
Und hier ist der Videobericht dazu. Ein Hausbesuch bei der Bike Redaktion. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436138
Das R.X1 ist wohl ein Kandidat in einem All Mountain Bike Test, in der Januarausgabe der Bike. Das Heft dürfte in den nächsten Tage im Handel sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (10. Dezember 2009)

dann kann ich schon mal Lesen was ich demnächst auf den Trails bewege, bin ja gespannt.
Auf den Test und aufs X1


----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. Dezember 2009)

Der erste Test des 2010er C1 Pro fällt schon mal sehr positiv aus.

http://www.rotwild.de/uploads/media/rotwild_rc1_fahrrad_news.pdf


----------



## cervus-elaphus (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi meld mich hier mal im Bereich an, obwohl ich schon seit der Eurobike auf mein Rotwild warte und langsam die Hoffnung verliere, doch noch was unterm Weihnachtsbaum zu finden. Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich darauf und auf die Gemeinde. Vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann ja mal mit. Bis dann...


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2009)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Hi meld mich hier mal im Bereich an, obwohl ich schon seit der Eurobike auf mein Rotwild warte und langsam die Hoffnung verliere, doch noch was unterm Weihnachtsbaum zu finden. Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich darauf und auf die Gemeinde. Vielleicht nehmt ihr mich dann ja mal mit. Bis dann...


auf was für eins wartest du
Willkommen in der Gemeinde


----------



## cervus-elaphus (11. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> auf was für eins wartest du
> Willkommen in der Gemeinde


 
HT Worldcup


----------



## Orakel (11. Dezember 2009)

aahaa
sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Dezember 2009)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> HT Worldcup



Servus Cervus 

HT Worldcup, Respekt
Wenn dann Richtig, was?
Hast Du das Bike gleich auf der Messe bestellt?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Dezember 2009)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Der erste Test des 2010er C1 Pro fällt schon mal sehr positiv aus.
> 
> http://www.rotwild.de/uploads/media/rotwild_rc1_fahrrad_news.pdf



Net schlecht 
Poste doch auch mal in der Rotwild C1 Gemeinde, die freut sich.....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6589837#post6589837

Nur aus welchem Magazin ist der Artikel? Kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Dezember 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> So, Nun als finaler Beitrag zum Thema. Trageslicht aber immer noch ohne Sonne.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super schön geworden.
Die Gabel hat 140 mm, richtig?
Kommt in das GT1 normalerweise nicht 'ne 120er rein?
Passt das von der Geometrie?


----------



## at021971 (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist eine Fox Talas 140 RLC. Bis auf das RLC ist das genau die Gabel, die auch ADP für das R.GT1 (egal ob 2008 oder 2009) vorsieht. Aber das Bike selber ist sicherlich eigentlich für 120 mm Federweg an der Front ausgelegt. Mit der Talas hast Du aber einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.

Ich werde das Bike standardmäßig auf der mittleren Stufe, welche ungefähr 120 mm entspricht, fahren. Beim Downhill kann ich bei Bedarf dann 20 mm Federweg hinzufügen. Geht es Bergauf, kann ich im Notfall auch noch mal um 20 mm absenken. Erfahrungen von meinem Freund und JMR belegen, dass es durchaus, wenn auch seltene Situationen gibt, wo die ~ 100 mm Federweg wünschenswert sind.

Mein Ziel wird es jetzt noch sein, das Bike unter die 12 kg Marke zu bringen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Dezember 2009)

JMR war mal wieder fleißig und hat viele neue Videos in die Rotwild-IG rein gestellt. Ich habe mich mal probeweise bei Facebook registriert, weil es mich schon mal interessiert hat was Rotwild da so treibt. 
4 Videos von Rotwild und ein kleine Auswahl von Topeak-Ergon Team-Videos habe ich für euch runter geladen und in die IG rein gestellt. 

Viel Spaß beim gucken... 

Gruß, Jürgen

P.S.: manche Videos kann man in meinem Video-Album auch in HD-Qualität ansehen.


----------



## Deichfräse (12. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Bike Thomas!!!

Bei mir ist es im Moment etwas stiller geworden, aber ich sehe, die IG wird fleißig bedient und wächst. Freut mich natürlich sehr.
Nach dem Studium werde ich dann wieder etwas fleißiger sein und mich wieder rege beteiligen. 5 1/2 Monate noch...

Übrigens in der aktuellen Bike bekommt das X1 eine sehr gute Bewertung und landet im Vergleich auf dem 3. Platz. Sehr verdient, wie ich finde. Denn das Bike verkörpert genau das, was, nach meiner Meinung, ein vernünftiges All Mountain ausmacht. Noch dazu dürfte mit dem stabilen Rahmen auch tatsächlich das fahrbar sein, was bei All Mountain unter die Stollen kommt. Da hätte ich bei manch einem "Diät-Bike" in der Klasse so meine bedenken.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Dezember 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> JMR war mal wieder fleißig und hat viele neue Videos in die Rotwild-IG rein gestellt. Ich habe mich mal probeweise bei Facebook registriert, weil es mich schon mal interessiert hat was Rotwild da so treibt.
> 4 Videos von Rotwild und ein kleine Auswahl von Topeak-Ergon Team-Videos habe ich für euch runter geladen und in die IG rein gestellt.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim gucken...
> ...



Super Material 
Genau das Richtige für die langen Winterabende 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein gescheites Rotwild Vid von Dir aus der Eifel


----------



## Orakel (12. Dezember 2009)

sehr schöne Videos, das rote Adidasshirt vom Schley mit dem neuen Rotwildlogo sind mal gut aus, haben will.


----------



## Orakel (13. Dezember 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Übrigens in der aktuellen Bike bekommt das X1 eine sehr gute Bewertung und landet im Vergleich auf dem 3. Platz. Sehr verdient, wie ich finde. Denn das Bike verkörpert genau das, was, nach meiner Meinung, ein vernünftiges All Mountain ausmacht. Noch dazu dürfte mit dem stabilen Rahmen auch tatsächlich das fahrbar sein, was bei All Mountain unter die Stollen kommt. Da hätte ich bei manch einem "Diät-Bike" in der Klasse so meine bedenken.


A Bissle lau der Test 
Ich hörs schon Röhren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> Ich hörs schon Röhren



Wie steht Dein Hirsch etwa schon vor der Tür? 
Finde das schwarze Adidas Shirt übrigens noch geiler. Wird im Rotwild Shop aber leider nicht angeboten.
Wieso eigendlich nicht?


----------



## Orakel (13. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wie steht Dein Hirsch etwa schon vor der Tür?


nö, noch nicht, aber in den nächsten 60Std. sollte es hier sein


----------



## achimrotwild (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey Ihr HIrsche,

wer sucht denn noch ein 2009er Schnäppchen?

Ich hätt da noch´n Tipp!!

achim


----------



## achimrotwild (13. Dezember 2009)

.............fortsetzung.

Ich hab mir ein Fully aufbauen lassen fÃ¼r die kommende Saison.

Rotwild C.1 FS  neu

2009 er Rotwildrahmen Gr.L,Fox DÃ¤mpfer RP23 Magura Federgabel Menja rot 130, XT Schaltwerk,XT Laufradsatz, LX Kurbel,LX Lager, LX Umwerfer, Deore Shifter, Cassette, Kette, Maxxisbereifung, Anbauteile Rotwild, Ritchey Sattel. 

Jetzt hab ich mich aber fÃ¼r ein 2010er Cube AMS 125 umentschieden und beim HÃ¤ndler bestellt. Kommt Ende Januar.

Das Rotwildfully mÃ¶chte ich jetzt weiterverkaufen.
0 Km steht noch beim HÃ¤ndler im Auftrag zu verkaufen.
Inkl. Garantie und GewÃ¤hrleistung 

Das Rad im Wert von 2900â¬ soll unter 2500 weg gehen.

achim.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> nö, noch nicht, aber in den nächsten 60Std. sollte es hier sein



Na dann Frohe Weihnachten 
Zeig mal ein paar Bilder, damit wir mitfeiern können 
Schätze mal Du bist der Erste, der dann sein X1 hat


----------



## at021971 (13. Dezember 2009)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> .............fortsetzung.
> 
> Ich hab mir ein Fully aufbauen lassen für die kommende Saison.
> 
> ...


 
Da wirst Du wohl deutlich unter 2500 EUR gehen müssen, denn das gute Stück bekommt man ja mittlerweile vom Händler bei besserer Ausstattung (Fox F120, XT Komplett, DT LRS) für das selbe Geld.

Da ich mir ja auch gerade, neben dem Rotwild R.GT1, ein Cube AMS 100 Pro aufgebaut habe, weil ich ein Bike für den Winter und die Rolle brauchte, habe ich ja eine guten Vergleich zwischen meinen zwei Rotwild und diesem, Deinem verwandten, Cube.

Mein Fazit ist, dass sich das Cube ohne Zweifel auch sehr gut fährt, aber für ein Race Fully ist es halt bleischwer (Cube Rahmen wog 500 g mehr als angegeben, 320 g mehr als der meines 2002er RCC.09 und war selbst immer noch 40 g schwerer als der des R.GT1) und recht einfach (Rohrsätze, Lager...) aufgebaut ist. Da merkt man schon wo ein großer Teil des zugegeben nicht unerheblichen Preisunterschiedes herkommt. Aber wenn es um ein limitiertes Budget geht, ist das Cube sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (13. Dezember 2009)

Das sind ganz normale Adidas Laufshirts mit nem Rotwildlogo drauf!
Glaube die heißen Supernova.
Da der Schley bei Adidas unter Vertrag ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Dezember 2009)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> .............fortsetzung.
> 
> Ich hab mir ein Fully aufbauen lassen für die kommende Saison.
> 
> Rotwild C.1 FS  neu



Hallo Achim,

sicher eine gute Wahl zu dem Cube AMS 125. Meine Freundin fährt auch das 2008er Modell. Bau die guten Sachen vom Cube an den Rahmen des Rotwilds und verkaufe dann das Cube.
Bist noch unterwegs rund um Bernkastel? Ich bin leider dieses Jahr nicht dazu gekommen an die Mosel zu fahren. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## achimrotwild (13. Dezember 2009)

hi jürgen,

ja ich fahre nach wie vor rund um bernkastel.
manchmal auch mit kurzen abstechern in die eifel und den hunsrück

allerdings ist mir derzeit zu ungemütlich für lange touren über 50 Km.

ich hoffe wir bekommen noch ein paar trockene wintertage.

gruss
achim


----------



## Orakel (15. Dezember 2009)

sind die Rotwildmarketinger mal schnell www.rotwild.de/de/news/detail/article/391.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=6&cHash=aed7efabd3


----------



## Kettenschleifer (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab da mal ne Frage, und zwar weiß irgenwer, ob man Sram XX am R.R2 HT 2010 verbauen kann?
Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Dezember 2009)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage, und zwar weiß irgenwer, ob man Sram XX am R.R2 HT 2010 verbauen kann?
> Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.



Soviel ich weiß fährt das Topeak Ergon Team 2010 auch Sram XX. Also spricht da nichts gegen.


----------



## Kettenschleifer (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
weißt du was genaues wie die das mit BB92 hingekriegt haben, die Sram hat ja bis jetzt noch BB30.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Dezember 2009)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage, und zwar weiß irgenwer, ob man Sram XX am R.R2 HT 2010 verbauen kann?
> Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.



warum sollte es nicht gehen?

edit: sehe gerade...zu langsam^^


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Dezember 2009)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Hi,
> weißt du was genaues wie die das mit BB92 hingekriegt haben, die Sram hat ja bis jetzt noch BB30.


Genaueres weiß ich da auch nicht, habe aber bei dem Radladen meines Vertrauens  nachgefragt und es soll da keine Probleme geben. Frag doch mal direkt bei Rotwild, die Jungs helfen eigentlich immer gerne.

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=180847 hab mal gegoogelt.


----------



## Kettenschleifer (15. Dezember 2009)

Das werd ich mal machen.

Vielen Dank und schönen Abend noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe da so meine Zweifel, dass das passt, denn BB30 bedeutet weiterhin ein Tretlager von 68 bzw. 73 mm Breite. Die 30 steht hier für den Durchmesser der Achse. Wohingegen BB90/BB92 für ein breiteres Tretlager (89.5/92mm) steht.

Hier die Seite zur Spezifikation von BB30, einem von Cannondale entwickelter, offener Standard: http://www.bb30standard.com 

Hier dann noch die technsiche Zeichung dazu: http://www.bb30standard.com/tech_images/bb30standard.pdf

Und hier die Definition von SRAM zur BB30 Rahmenkompartibilität: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/XX_Frame_Fit_Specifications.pdf

Womit es wohl gehen kann, ist dieser BB92 GPX Adapter von Truvativ: http://www.bti-usa.com/public/item/TV2107

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Dezember 2009)

Cool, Rotwild hat jede Menge neue Klamotten in den Online Shop gestellt. 
http://shop.rotwild.de/index.php?cPath=16

Gar nicht mal soooo teuer finde ich. 
Gerade noch rechtzeitig für noch'n Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Holde und meim Vatter sein Sohn 
Wie sagte Obama neulich: 
"Meine Frau macht wesentlich schlechtere Weihnachtgeschenke als ich. Es wird Zeit, dass sich das ändert" finde ich auch


----------



## snoopy-bike (16. Dezember 2009)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage, und zwar weiß irgenwer, ob man Sram XX am R.R2 HT 2010 verbauen kann?
> Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.




Hi, da musst du auf den Q-Factor achtgeben, für die Rotwildrahmen brauchst Du den 168er Q-Faktor oder 165er, der schmale geht nicht, da geht die Kurbel nicht mehr an den Kettenstreben vorbei...
Gute Alternative für 2-fach ist die FRM! (Haben wir auf den neuen Teambikes!)
XX wird mächtig teuer, Kette hält max. 1000km, bei einem Marathon bei Regen, kannste sie wohl direkt wegschmeißen! 

Nächstes Jahr kommt Shimano XTR auch mit 10-fach.

Neue Rahmen 2010 haben Pressfitinnenlager!
Hoffe konnte a bisserl helfen!


----------



## Orakel (16. Dezember 2009)

jetzt liegt es an UPS 
 für die Rotwildjünger in Dietzenbach


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> jetzt liegt es an UPS
> für die Rotwildjünger in Dietzenbach




Hi Orakel, lass mal bitte gaaaaanz schnell die Bilder Deines X1 reinstellen; 
Bin selber am überlegen, mein R.E1 zu verkaufen und aufs X1 umzusteigen.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Kettenschleifer (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke, für die Meinungen und Hinweise.

Hab mir heute das HT mit XT bestellt und wollte dann eigentlich auf XX und andere Laufräder umbauen.
Könnte mir wohinbeißen das ich nicht das mit XTR bestellt habe.
Wollte mal was ziemlich leichtes, so unter 9 Kilo auf jedenfall.
Hat jemand noch ne Idee für 2-fach.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Dezember 2009)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Danke, für die Meinungen und Hinweise.
> 
> Hab mir heute das HT mit XT bestellt und wollte dann eigentlich auf XX und andere Laufräder umbauen.
> Könnte mir wohinbeißen das ich nicht das mit XTR bestellt habe.
> ...



Würde mich sofort bei Rotwild/Händler melden.
Da Rotwild in Deutschland (Dietzenbach) montiert, kannst Du die Spec sicher noch ändern.


----------



## SchrottRox (16. Dezember 2009)

Dass es mal wieder was zum Guggen gibt...

...mein neuer Weggefährte:


----------



## Kettenschleifer (16. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Bikes und schöne Kurbel.


Das man das Bike noch umbestellen kann ist sicher nicht das Problem, das Problem ist eher das ich mit 2-fach Kurbeln sehr viel besser klar komme.
Bin letztens das Cannondale Flash Team gefahren, und will seitdem unbedingt 2 fach fahren, vielleicht träume ich zu sehr beim fahren, erwische mich immer wieder dabei das ich am Berg den falschen Gang drin habe und dann fürchterlich rühren muß bis wieder ein Gang passt. Das ist mir bei 2 fach nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Dezember 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Dass es mal wieder was zum Guggen gibt...
> 
> ...mein neuer Weggefährte:



Holla die Waldfee............
Jetzt scheint es endlich los zu gehn mit den 2010er in freier Wildbahn.
Schönes E1
 Und Schwinge doch im Carbon Look, nicht wie erst auf der Eurobike gezeigt


----------



## SchrottRox (16. Dezember 2009)

Das E1 wird normalerweise schon mit lackierter Schwinge ausgeliefert. Hätte es mir aber so nicht zugelegt.

Dieser Rahmen stammt aus einer Umtauschaktion wegen Rahmenbruch und hat deshalb noch die alte (schöne) Schwinge drin.

Noch besser täten mir die Rähmen gefallen, wenn sie das Design von 2000 beibehalten hätten. Das schöne, gebürstete Alu mit klasse Decals. Leider sind die roten Wilden diesem Design untreu geworden. OK, die Lackqualität war schon immer ein bisschen problematisch, aber was da so die letzten Jahre auf den Markt gebracht wurde, konnte mich nicht mehr begeistern. Also ich spreche hauptsächlich von der Farbgestaltung. Geschweige natürlich die Produktionsverlagerung nach Fernost...das war ja das Allerletzte...

Aber gut, ich bin ja letztendlich doch wieder zu meiner alten Lieblingsmarke zurückgekehrt. Warum allerdings die Schwinge am neuen E1 farbig lackiert wird, werde ich nie verstehen. Vermutlich wird das Design mittlerweile auch schon in Taiwan gemacht Ich weiß, ich bin gemein. Ist aber halt alles Geschmackssache...und darüber braucht man bekanntlich nicht streiten...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2009)

Dann ist das der Rahmen, den es neulich bei Ebay zu ersteigern gab??? Der wurde auch schon mal hier angeboten. Hatte mir auch schon überlegt den zu kaufen. Mir gefällt die Rahmenfarbe mit der Carbon-Schwinge besser als das komplett lackierte 2010er. Bis auf die Bontrager-Felgen ein schöner Aufbau.


----------



## Orakel (17. Dezember 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Noch besser täten mir die Rähmen gefallen, wenn sie das Design von 2000 beibehalten hätten. Das schöne, gebürstete Alu mit klasse Decals. Leider sind die roten Wilden diesem Design untreu geworden.


Vll. besinnen sich die Dietzenbacher wieder auf ihre Traditionelle farben, oft genug angesprochen haben wir es hier ja und die Roten lesen hier abundan mit 
Das Unterrohr am 2010er RE1 ist noch mehr gebogen wie seither oder täuscht es, die Farbe gefällt mir gar net,aber was soll es, es Funktioniert Genial und das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Dezember 2009)

Finde die Farbe gar nicht mal sooooo schlecht.
Unlackierte Schwinge im Carbon Look macht allerdings wesentlich mehr her als lackiert.
Vielleicht kann Rotwild ja eine Option (lackiert oder unlackiert) anbieten.
Es scheint als ob das Unterrohr nicht nur mehr gebogen, aber auch wesentlich fetter ist, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Orakel (17. Dezember 2009)

was mich etwas wundert ist, warum hat ADP dem E1 nicht auch ein Hydrooberrohr wie dem X1 gespendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (17. Dezember 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann ist das der Rahmen, den es neulich bei Ebay zu ersteigern gab??? Der wurde auch schon mal hier angeboten. Hatte mir auch schon überlegt den zu kaufen. Mir gefällt die Rahmenfarbe mit der Carbon-Schwinge besser als das komplett lackierte 2010er. Bis auf die Bontrager-Felgen ein schöner Aufbau.



Ja, das ist das Teil. Sieht recht elegant aus und wie schon geschrieben, mit sichtbarer Carbonschwinge geht es von der Optik. Die Schrift auf dem Rahmen wirkt allerdings ziemlich billig. Über die Fahreigenschaften kann ich noch gar nicht so viel sagen, bin bisher nur 25 km damit gefahren. Der Aufbau ist nur vorläufig, habe auf die Schnelle mein Rocky Mt. Slayer ausgeschlachtet. Die Felgen werden bleiben, die Gabel durch eine Schwarze ersetzt, nu ja, und dann mal sehen...
Es ist vom Fahrgefühl dem Slayer übrigens gar nicht so unähnlich. Schade fand ich, dass das Gewicht auch ähnlich gelagert ist. Beide Rähmen wiegen ca. 4,3 kg mit Dämpfer in Größe L, allerdings nur auf der Personenwaage gewogen. Hätte mir da schon ein halbes Kilo weniger gewunschen...

Ein kleines bescheidenes Filmchen hat es bei der ersten Testfahrt auch gegeben:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oe2Rdllp0Y"]YouTube- Rotwild R.E1 - erste Testfahrt[/ame]


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Dezember 2009)

*update*-Erstaufbau.

so leute hier mal ein aktuelles foto von meinem "Retro RDH04 CD"
dazu gekommen sind dämpfer, bashguard passend zur kefü, sattelstütze schwarz und XT schaltwerk.

fehlen nur noch die kringel mit cmp nabe gold,schwarzen speichen,schwarze  mtx39-felgen.


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Dezember 2009)

Yeah, das ist ein Rotwild welches den Namen wirklich verdient!

...und das Sofa auf der Sattelstange haut Dir auch keine blauen Flecken an den Allerwertesten...


----------



## rotwild58 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,  weiss vllt jemand zufällig ob es noch das Rahmen update gibt und wenn ja was erhalte ich für nen RCC 03 Rahmen Bj. 2006 als update?
Gruss Michael


----------



## mc.namara (17. Dezember 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ein kleines bescheidenes Filmchen hat es bei der ersten Testfahrt auch gegeben:
> 
> YouTube- Rotwild R.E1 - erste Testfahrt



Whow, gleich mit Film der ersten Fahrt. 

Gratulation zum E1 und viel Spass damit!!

Salü, Mac


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Dezember 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Yeah, das ist ein Rotwild welches den Namen wirklich verdient!
> 
> ...und das Sofa auf der Sattelstange haut Dir auch keine blauen Flecken an den Allerwertesten...





hehe..... ja alle meckern immer über den sattel. der is aber sau bequem.
gut bei der abfahrt steht man eh nur aber wenn man mal sitzt, dann geht alles klar.


----------



## BOOZE (17. Dezember 2009)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> *update*-Erstaufbau.
> 
> so leute hier mal ein aktuelles foto von meinem "Retro RDH04 CD"
> dazu gekommen sind dämpfer, bashguard passend zur kefü, sattelstütze schwarz und XT schaltwerk.
> ...



Das durfte ich heute mal live bewundern, sehr schön das Teilchen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Dezember 2009)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Das durfte ich heute mal live bewundern, sehr schön das Teilchen




ja, durftest mal reinschnuppern in mein (unaufgeräumtes) reich...........
sicherlich geschmackssache aber wann bekommt man mal nen 2000er dh-rahmen nagelneu!?
da musste ich einfach zugreifen. und passend zum jahrgang wurds etwas bunt jetzt noch mintfarbene michelin wildgripper und der klassiker ist perfekt(ne, mint geht garnicht)


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2009)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,  weiss vllt jemand zufällig ob es noch das Rahmen update gibt und wenn ja was erhalte ich für nen RCC 03 Rahmen Bj. 2006 als update?
> Gruss Michael



Dein RCC 03 Rahmen steht nicht auf der Liste, der von Rotwild angegebenen Rahmen. Aber vielleicht ist ja doch was möglich. 

http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/upgrades

Einfach mal zu deinem Rotwild-Händler gehen und Infos reinholen.


----------



## at021971 (18. Dezember 2009)

Das Upgrade gibt es auf jeden Fall noch. Einfach mal Deinen Händler fragen, oder mache es wie ich und sende eine Mail an ADP mit der Frage, ob und wogegen Dein Rahmen getauscht wird. Ich konnte da auch wählen. Es hätte auch ein R.R1 FS sein können. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es bei entsprechendem Aufpreis auch ein R.R2 FS oder ein R.GT2 hätte sein können. Alles hängt aber auch von der Verfügbarkeit der Rahmen in der gewünschten Größe ab.

Den Upgrade-Preis erfährst Du aber wohl nur vom Händler. 

Ich habe kürzlich meinen 2002er RCC.09 Rahmen gegen einen 2009er R.GT1 getauscht. Die Zuzahlung zum Rahmen war 50%.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (18. Dezember 2009)

es ist beim Händler, morgen stehts im Gehege

mit den Gewichtsangaben hats ADP net sodrauf  
mehr mit den Bildern


----------



## wildtor (18. Dezember 2009)

b





Orakel schrieb:


> es ist beim Händler, morgen stehts im Gehege
> 
> mit den Gewichtsangaben hats ADP net sodrauf
> mehr mit den Bildern



Glückwunsch! Sehr beneidenswert

warte selbst noch auf die Weihnachtskohle und gebe meine X1 Bestellung dann Anfang Januar raus...
Dann geht mein RFC 0.4 wohl in den verdienten Ruhestand.

Wie groß bist du? Was hast du bestellt M oder L? S lass ich jetzt mal außen vor!

Überlege selbst bei einer größe von knapp 1,90 den L-Rahmen mit dem 70mm Vorbau vom S-Rahmen zu nehmen, da ich wegen meinem Rücken gerne aufrecht und entspannt sitze...
was meinst du?

Danke im Voraus für Antworten X1-Probefahrt-erprobter-Rotwildritter 

Mein Händler wartet nämlich noch auf X1 hat bisher nur C1 men/ladies

Mfg
Wildtor


----------



## Orakel (18. Dezember 2009)

@wildtor
habe das X1 in M, (bin 1,74gross),Rotwild hat die grössen etwas angehoben,zbs. wurde das Oberrohr um 10mm länger gemacht, Rotwild war auch so nett und hat mir gleich den 70mm langen Vorbau rangeschraubt, auch mein 04er RFC geht jetzt in den Ruhestand.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Dezember 2009)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Whow, gleich mit Film der ersten Fahrt.
> 
> Gratulation zum E1 und viel Spass damit!!
> 
> Salü, Mac



Finde ich auch.
Hammer, wie fit hier manche mit den Medien sind.
Nettes spontan Vid
Noch nicht ganz auf "JMR level", dafür aber mit Rotwild


----------



## at021971 (18. Dezember 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Dass es mal wieder was zum Guggen gibt...
> 
> ...mein neuer Weggefährte:


 
Wo ich mir das Bild jetzt mal genauer anschaue, frage ich mich was das für ein Rahmen ist. Ok, die Schwinge stammt vom letztjährigen R.E1, aber auch das Design des neuen Hauptrahmens entspricht auch nicht dem in Sallbach, bei der Eurobike und in den Katalogen gezeigten. Die Decals müssen irgendwie aus einer vorläufigen Designstudie stammen, da das Bike so nicht auf den Markt kommt. Da hast Du wahrscheinlich ein echtes Unikat erhalten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Dezember 2009)

Aber hallo Adlerauge Thomas hat recht 
Hier ein Bild, was ich auf der Eurobike gemacht habe:




Da ist das E1 logo weiss auf schwarz und bei Schrottrox genau umgekehrt.
Freu Dich, ein einmaliges Teil


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Dezember 2009)

Sabberlott - ihr habt aber Adleraugen...sooo genau hab ich mir das gar nicht angeguggt.

Aber eines ist gewiss - ich werde das Teil in Ehren halten und ihm die schönsten Trails Italiens zeigen

Ich muss auch noch ein paar Änderungen vornehmen, aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich schon ganz zufrieden so. Hab ja viele leichte Teile rangebaut - bis auf die Bremsen vielleicht, aber mein Ziel, unter 14 kg zu kommen habe ich leider nicht geschafft. Eins ist natürlich auch klar - die Haltbarkeit sollte auf keinen Fall leiden...

Die Fox 36 Float passt leider nicht zu dem sensationell arbeitenden Hinterbau. Da werde ich wohl ein paar Gramm zulegen und meine VAN 36 einbauen...

Na ja, ist ja noch alles recht neu - viel fahren kann ich auch nicht...der Schnee liegt zu hoch - aber ich werde mich hier ab und an mal melden und berichten.

Gruß,
Al


----------



## Forcierer. (18. Dezember 2009)

Sehr nettes E1!
Woher hast du den kleinen Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer?
Gruß


----------



## andieduframe (19. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend die Herren Rotwilderer,

ich verfolge nun schon seit längerem die Diskussionen in diesem Thread. Heute dachte ich mir das es ein guter tag zu Anmelden und mitdiskutieren ist, da ich seit Heute stolzer Besitzer eines R.X1 mit Rahmennummer 007 (darauf legte der Verkäufer meines Vertrauens großen Wert) bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (19. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch, geiles bike.
Bei der Rahmennummer hättest dich eigendlich mit James Rotwild anmelten müssen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Dezember 2009)

andieduframe schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren Rotwilderer,
> 
> ich verfolge nun schon seit längerem die Diskussionen in diesem Thread. Heute dachte ich mir das es ein guter tag zu Anmelden und mitdiskutieren ist, da ich seit Heute stolzer Besitzer eines R.X1 mit Rahmennummer 007 (darauf legte der Verkäufer meines Vertrauens großen Wert) bin



Uiiii, endlich das erste X1 
Da hat doch tatsächlich jemand noch um Mitternacht geposted, um der Erste zu sein 
Glückwunsch zum Neuen Bike 

Pedale dran und schmutzigmachen nicht vergessen


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Dezember 2009)

Einfach schön, so viele neue Rotwild-Bikes!!!


----------



## acid-driver (19. Dezember 2009)

das x1 ...


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2009)

verdammt war net der erste 



Erste Eindrücke, die Vearbeitung einfach Geil.
Ich poste mal die anderen Bilder in die IG, die Tage
meiner ist der 10te


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2009)

@andieduframe
welche Ausstattung hast du den?
Und was wiegt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2009)

noch zwei schnelle Bilder


----------



## schlurz (19. Dezember 2009)

Mein neuer Hirsch


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2009)

jetzt gehts aber ab hier


----------



## schlurz (19. Dezember 2009)

Als ich in den Laden reinkam wurde gerade noch ein R.C1 2010 verkauft (ok - war schon das Serienmodell).

Ich bin stolz auf mein "Unikat". Andere Farbe (dunkleres Grau), kein hydroforming am Oberrohr. Was solls. Es fährt sich einfach zu geil. 

Wenn ich noch Bilder mache kommen die aber in den R.C1 Fred .


----------



## acid-driver (19. Dezember 2009)

sagmal orakel, sind das 2.2 reifen?

das sieht recht eng aus am hinterbau...


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2009)

habe in der IG einennThread für das X1 eröffnet, da es doch regen zuspruch findet, also alles posten was ihr an Erfahrungen, Eindrücke sammelt und ab in die IG


----------



## Orakel (19. Dezember 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sagmal orakel, sind das 2.2 reifen?
> 
> das sieht recht eng aus am hinterbau...


ja, sind 2,2 habe meine Bedenken diesbezüglich auf der EB dem Rotwilderer mitgeteilt, wenn ich meine FatAlbert 2,4" drauf ziehn möchte, wirds wohl richtig eng werden.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Dezember 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Einfach schön, so viele neue Rotwild-Bikes!!!



Aber Hallo 
Will auch was Neues


----------



## acid-driver (19. Dezember 2009)

dann nimm lieber gleich richtige reifen 

ich glaube, die rubberqueen ist der beste reifen, den ich gefahren bin, bis jetzt. 
allerdings nur in 2.4
baut etwas höher und minimal schmaler als die schwalbereifen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> verdammt war net der erste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber das schönere Bild mit der besseren Ausstattung und der Erste in der IG 

Geiler Hirsch das X1
Da hat sich ggü. meinem C1 Cross doch einiges getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Dezember 2009)

Habe allerdings 2,4 er Schlappen drauf


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt anscheinend erste Reaktionen seitens Rotwild auf unser "Rotwild Classic Bike Archiv" in der IG. Auf der Rotwild Service HP kann man sich nun Kataloge von 2003, 2002 und 1997 anschauen und downloaden.
Die wollen uns wohl Konkurrenz machen.  

P.S.: Wenn ich die beiden X1 und das RE1 hier so sehe bekomme ich richtig Lust auf mehr Federweg. Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Fahreindrücke von euch.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Dezember 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Es gibt anscheinend erste Reaktionen seitens Rotwild auf unser "Rotwild Classic Bike Archiv" in der IG. Auf der Rotwild Service HP kann man sich nun Kataloge von 2003, 2002 und 1997 anschauen und downloaden.
> Die wollen uns wohl Konkurrenz machen.
> 
> P.S.: Wenn ich die beiden X1 und das RE1 hier so sehe bekomme ich richtig Lust auf mehr Federweg. Bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Fahreindrücke von euch.



Aber leider unvollständig.
Da fehlt 2004 und 2005, die ich allerdings noch bei mir rumliegen habe 
Es geht doch nichts über die Power des Web 2.0 und ner guten Gemeinde 
Leider fehlt bei uns und bei Rotwild im Media Archiv ein aktuelles Logo, vom neuen Hirsch.
KAnn jemand helfen?
Würde gerne mein Benutzerbild up-daten


----------



## wildermarkus (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Kataloge älteren Datums!
Was braucht ihr denn noch?


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Leider fehlt bei uns und bei Rotwild im Media Archiv ein aktuelles Logo, vom neuen Hirsch.
> KAnn jemand helfen?
> Würde gerne mein Benutzerbild up-daten



Meinst du das?






Kannst es behalten...mir gefällt das alte besser...

Hab noch etwas gebastelt:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Dezember 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Meinst du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx für das Vorweihnachtsgeschenk, das ging ja schnell 
Habe das Benutzerbild gleich mal erneuert und in mein Rotwild Album geladen. Mir gefällt es eigendlich ganz gut. Hoffe aber es bleibt für die nächsten 10 JAhre das gleiche. Zuviele Änderungen nerven....
Coole Animation, die Du da gebastelt hast.
Überlege fast noch ein Logo Archiv in unserer IG aufzumachen. Was meint Ihr?
Ich sag's ja es geht nichts über 'ne gut funktionierende Internet Gemeinde


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Dezember 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ein paar Kataloge älteren Datums!
> Was braucht ihr denn noch?



Welche Jahrgänge hast Du denn. Ich habe hier die kompletten Kataloge ab 2003.
Evtl. in ebay anbieten. Bekommst bestimmt ein paar Euronen dafür


----------



## Orakel (20. Dezember 2009)

habt ihr eure neue Roten auch brav Onlineregistriert?
Gibt ein Jahr länger Garantie drauf


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab gestern 'ne ganze Kiste Rotwild Klamotten bekommen. 
Freitag bestellt, ein Tag später da 
Die Softshell Jacke ist echt der Hammer 
Hab meiner Süssen gleich eine mitbestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Bei dem sau geilen Wetter hat es mich und meiner Freundin nicht auf der
Couch gehalten, und wir mußten mit dem Hirsch und der Zicke raus.


----------



## cervus-elaphus (20. Dezember 2009)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bei dem sau geilen Wetter hat es mich und meiner Freundin nicht auf der
> Couch gehalten, und wir mußten mit dem Hirsch und der Zicke raus.


 
Super Bilder, wo kommt denn das geile Wetter her? Nachdem ich mir gestern schon bei minus 16 Grad 2,5 Stunden die Kante gegeben hatte, schneit es seit heut morgen ununterbrochen. Bau mir bald ein Rotwild- Schlitten. Beneidenswert!


----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja hier in Mittelfranken was es bis jetzt sau geil, waren zwar auch minus
 12 grad, aber super sonnenschein.
Aber seit einer std schneits auch hier wieder.


----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab da mal ne blöde frage,
kann es seei das man bei minusgraden mehr luft im Dämpfer braucht?


----------



## at021971 (20. Dezember 2009)

Würde ich mal ja sagen, da sich die Luft ja bei niedrigen Temperaturen zusammenzieht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2009)

Na dann hat mich mein popogefühl nicht getäuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Dezember 2009)

Denke mal die starken Minus Temperaturen haben erhebliche Auswirkungen aufs Dämpfungsverhalten. Viskosität der Öle und Fette ändert sich stark, alles wird zäher. Dazu nimmt das Luftvolumen bei Kälte ab.
Mess doch mal den Druck am Dämpfer, kannst mit der Pumpe ja ggf. nachjustieren.

Geile Bilder sieht nach 'ner schönen Tour aus. 
Wär mir persönlich allerdings zu kalt 
Trotz neuer Softshell Jacke


----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2009)

Jaa, war schon ne geile Tour bei super sonnenschein. 
Mit etwas mehr an Klamotten ist das auch erträglich, aber auf deine 
Softshell bin ich schon etwas meidisch


----------



## Thomas1809 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hatte aber eine sehr merkwürtige erscheinung.
Ein stoffwuffi aufn Pizzaroller 
Sowas passiert nur wenn man mit der Freundin auf Tour geht


----------



## wildermarkus (21. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe folgende Kataloge

1998   1999   2000   2002   2003


----------



## andieduframe (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@Orakel: Um ehrlich zu sein wollte ich auch die XT Ausstattung allerdings belief sich mein limit auf 3000 und als mir der Verkäufer verischerte das die aktuellen SLX Komponenten für den Preis sehr gut sind habe ich mich für diese Ausstattung entschieden. Das einzige was abweicht ist die Kindschock die ich raushandeln konnte  (Dank an Rotwild und meinen netten bike Verkäufer)

Da ich zur Zeit nicht im Lande bin muss ich mich noch gedulden und die erste Probefahrt abwarten. Ich galube das ist das erste Mal im Leben das ich es kaum erwarten kann das ein Urlaub zu Ende geht


----------



## andieduframe (21. Dezember 2009)

... eins habe ich vergessen. Wo kan man sich den auf service.rotwild.de registroeren? Bin ich blind oder einfach zu Blöd? Ich sehe nur das Menü inklusive Anmeldung ans Portal aber nicht wo ich mich registrieren kann.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Dezember 2009)

Du bist auf der falschen Homepage. Bike-Registrierung gibt`s nur auf www.rotwild.de. Klick hier


----------



## Thomas1809 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich hab meine Bikes auf Rotwild.de/service registriert


----------



## andieduframe (21. Dezember 2009)

In der Anleitung die beim Bike dabei war stand service.rotwild.de

Vielen Dank, da kann ich ja ewig suchen


----------



## Schmittler (21. Dezember 2009)

Brauche mal Hilfe bei einer Entscheidung... Brauche einen neuen Sattel! Weißer Leder Speedy oder Alcantara?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (21. Dezember 2009)

Alcantara.

Geiles Gefährt!!


----------



## Kettenschleifer (21. Dezember 2009)

Alcantara, 

schönens Rad.

Was sind denn das für Laufräder und Naben und was für eine Stütze ist das?

Ich wollt meines wäre schon da.


----------



## ullertom (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte den in Leder an meinem R.R1 HT


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Dezember 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Du bist auf der falschen Homepage. Bike-Registrierung gibt`s nur auf www.rotwild.de. Klick hier



Finde das schon etwas chaotisch mit den beiden "Home Pages".
Die Service HP sieht nach 'nem Intranet für Händler aus. Mich freut's, dass wir da alle ohne PW zugreifen können aber komisch ist es schon.....

Die Rotwild.de, finde ich ist echt nett gemacht, jetzt auch schon seit einigen Wochen mit den 2010er Bikes und den neuen Klamotten.

Aber leider findet man da die coolen Videos von dem Service Portal nicht 
Wäre doch prima, die und auch die 1a  Technikbeschreibungen auf der offiziellen Homepage zu finden.


----------



## Schmittler (21. Dezember 2009)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Laufräder und Naben und was für eine Stütze ist das?



Laufräder XTR, 4.2d, Supercomp, Alunippel. Stütze war eine Thomson Masterpiece, musste jetzt aber einer Easton EC90 weichen, da sie einen Tick zu kurz war.


----------



## acid-driver (21. Dezember 2009)

sag mal schmittler, hat die masterpiece eine skala?


----------



## Schmittler (21. Dezember 2009)

Ne, hat sie nicht. Ist aber egal, das macht sie mit ihrer Schönheit wieder wett.  Ich habe mich immer daran orientiert, dass das untere Ende der Stütze Unterkante Oberrohr war. War mir aber auf Dauer dann doch zu heikel.


----------



## acid-driver (21. Dezember 2009)

hm, schade, damit fällt sie wohl für mich aus 
danke für die info


----------



## speedy32 (22. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> verdammt war net der erste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach ein schönes Teil das RX1, ich warte leider immer noch auf meins  hoffe das ich es noch vor Weihnachten bekomme. 
Was machst Ihr für Pedale drauf? Bis jetzt bin ich immer die PD-M 545 gefahren. War auch recht zufrieden damit. Finde sie nur ein wenig zu schwer! Hat jemand mit den PD-M 970 (XTR) Erfahrung?

Gruß Stefan

Vorfreude ist doch die beste Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. Dezember 2009)

ja, die xtr kannst du gut fahren. seit 3000km unauffällig bei mir.
der unterschied zu den xt besteht allerdings nur durch die hohlgebohrte achse. ob die dir den mehrpreis wert ist, musst du dann wissen.

für so ein bike kannst du allerdings schon fast plattformpedale nehmen. zumindest wenn du das bike seinem federweg entsprechend bewegst


----------



## at021971 (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte anfangs auf meinem RCC.09 auch die PD-M545 und bin dann später auf die PD-M970 gewechselt. Auch nach dem Upgrade auf das R.GT1 habe ich wieder auf die PD-M970 zurückgegriffen, und die alten an dem Wintercube verbaut. Also ich kann zu den XTR Pedalen nur das Beste berichten. Sie sind deutlich leichter als die PD-M545 und und ich sehe keine nichts, was für die PD-M545 spricht. Die XTR Pedale sind einigermaßen leicht, funktional und zuverlässig. Ich würde sie immer wieder nehmen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (22. Dezember 2009)

ich fahre das M540 wiegt minmal mehr wie das Xt/XTR kostet dafür nur die hälfte, Funktioniert erstklassig.
Wenn alles passt gehts heut auf die erste runde


----------



## Orakel (22. Dezember 2009)

die erste Ausfahrt






also,ich sitze mehr im Bike wie davor beim 04erle, der Wohlfühlfaktor ist schonmal besser wie beim 04er,es war ganz geschickt dass ich gleich einen 70mm Vorbau ranmachen lies. So richtige Aussagen kann (will) ich noch nicht machen, da die verhältnisse im Geläuf recht schwierig sind, nasse , überfrorene Wurzeln, Eisplatten in den Kurven, da fährst halt wie a Waschweib (ich zumindest)
Die ersten Eindrücke sind sehr, sehr positiv.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Dezember 2009)

Orakel ohne Hemmungen, gleich eingesaut 
Sieht einfach Klasse aus, das X1, besonders in artgerechter Haltung  
Man bekommt voll Lust auf was Neues, wenn man die Bilder sieht. 
Hätte mir nach dem ganzen Stress in 2009 eigendlich auch mal wieder was neues verdient


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> die erste Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Orakel,

welche Reifengröße fährste den? passen 2,4er Schlappen? Habe auf den Messebildern den Hinterbau angesehen; Denke da wirds ziemlich eng?

Bin selber am Überlegen ob ich aufs X1 Umsteige; Fahre bisher das R.E1 wegen meines Gewichtes (ca. 100kg) plus zuladung.

Würde mich freuen mehr Fahrbereichte von Dir /Euch zu lesen.

Ansonst wünsche ich Dir /Euch viiiieeel Spaasss mit dem Bike.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Dezember 2009)

Der Prototyp, den ich in Saalbach vor die Linse bekam hatte jedenfalls  2.4erSchlappen drauf. 



Kann allerdings nicht beurteilen, ob diese Schwinge so in die Serie ging.
Denke das muss wohl einer der glücklichen X1 Fahrer einfach mal ausprobieren........


----------



## RCC03-Biker (23. Dezember 2009)

in Saalbach waren noch die MountainKings drauf. In der Serie sind hier die RubberQueens drauf. Die habe schon in der der 2.2er Version ein gleich großes, wenn nicht etwas größeres Volumen als die MK in 2.4.
War auf der Eurobike auch sehr überrascht, als ich das Volumen der 2.2er RubberQueens gesehen habe.


----------



## Orakel (23. Dezember 2009)

Serienmässig sind die Rubber Queen in 2,25" drauf, der FatAlbert in 2,4 müsste grad soo reingehn, habs mit der Schieblehre mal gemessen.
Grip und Traktion hat er der "2,25" und läuft leicht, wobei da weis ich net was die DT E1600 dazu beitragen.
Fahreindruck, es fühlt sich schon mal wendiger an wie mein 04er.


----------



## Knaller2010 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe heute den GESAMTEN Tag dieses Forum Seite für Seite gelesen und bin begeistert - so geile Bilder und schöne Bikes! 
Ich fahre (immer noch) auf einem 99er RCC05 Rahmen! Tja, leider lassen Lager und Hauptdämpfer wirklich langsam nach und ich suche Ersatz. Zunächst habe ich überlegt nur einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen und habe als Empfehlung von Rotwild den Fox RP23 bekommen. Bei den aktuellen Preisen könnt ich allerdings schon fast nen' neuen Rahmen nehmen. Ich bin zwischen dem R.C1 FS und dem R.R 1 GT hin und hergerissen - was ist "näher" am 05er? Ich fahre XC und ein oder zwei Marathons...

Danke und Grüße am ALLE Rotwild Enthusiasten[FONT="]

[/FONT]Knaller


----------



## at021971 (23. Dezember 2009)

Dann würde ich zum R.R1 GT tendieren. Oder gar zum R.R2 GT, wenn es keine Bedenken gegen Carbon gibt. Das R.R1 FS/R.R2 FS drüfte in der 100 mm Version zu extrem für den Normalsterblichen sein. Das R.R1 FS bekommt man ja auch als Comp mit 120 mm Federweg.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Dezember 2009)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe heute den GESAMTEN Tag dieses Forum Seite für Seite gelesen und bin begeistert - so geile Bilder und schöne Bikes!
> Ich fahre (immer noch) auf einem 99er RCC05 Rahmen! Tja, leider lassen Lager und Hauptdämpfer wirklich langsam nach und ich suche Ersatz. Zunächst habe ich überlegt nur einen neuen Dämpfer einzubauen und habe als Empfehlung von Rotwild den Fox RP23 bekommen. Bei den aktuellen Preisen könnt ich allerdings schon fast nen' neuen Rahmen nehmen. Ich bin zwischen dem R.C1 FS und dem R.R 1 GT hin und hergerissen - was ist "näher" am 05er? Ich fahre XC und ein oder zwei Marathons...
> ...




Hi Knaller 2010,

welcome 
Schön, dass es Dir hier gefällt.
Kennte das RCC 05 nicht genau, müsste gleich mal im Classic Archiv unserer Rotwild IG nachschauen.
Deiner Beschreibung nach, wie Du das Bike einsetzen willst, würde ich eher zum R1 GT raten. Auch wenn es einige gibt, die mit dem C1 Rennen fahren (siehe C1 Thread) hast Du mit der R Variante ein leichteres Rad, mit besserem Vortrieb. Nachteil, weniger Comfort.
Fahr die Modelle am Besten Probe. Zum Glück verkauft Rotwild seine Bikes ja über ein Händlernetz, wo Du Testräder findest.

Stell doch mal Bilder von Deinem Hobel rein. Nicht nur guggen, auch zeigen


----------



## Knaller2010 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

habe gerade ein grandioses Angebot for das 2009 R.R1 FS Größe S bekommen- wie weit weg liegt das von Deiner GT Empfehlung?

Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Dezember 2009)

@ Knaller 2010:

R.R1 FS 2009 Federweg vo/hi: 100 mm
R.R1 FS GT 2010 Federweg vo/hi: 120 mm/110 mm dazu noch einen Rizer als Lenker, d.h. eine etwas entspanntere Sitzposition. 

@ all Rotwilderer:

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Als kleinen Weihnachtsgruß habe ich noch ein ganz besonderes Video geschnitten:


Yeah !!! Und immer schön rechts fahren!


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Dezember 2009)

Oberrohrlängen: R.R1 FS 2009 575 mm und R.R1 FS GT 2010 580 mm jeweils in Größe S. Nimmt sich also nicht viel. Der Rizer-Lenker und die 2 cm mehr Federweg machen die aufrechtere Sitzposition.


----------



## at021971 (23. Dezember 2009)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gerade ein grandioses Angebot for das 2009 R.R1 FS Größe S bekommen- wie weit weg liegt das von Deiner GT Empfehlung?
> 
> Grüße


 
Wenn Du an das R.R1 FS von 2009 einen Rizer dran machst, dann bist Du schon recht nahm am 2010er R.R2 GT. Du mußt halt neben 1 bzw. 2 cm Federweg und auch auf die technischen Neuerungen (Monocoque Hinterbau, kugelgelagerte Gelenke am Hinterbau) verzichten. Im Gegenzug, sieht das 2009er ein wenig besser aus als das 2010er. Aber das ist eh Geschmacksache.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (23. Dezember 2009)

DANKE an die schnellen "Antworter" 

...anbei übrigens das Bild von meinem leicht ergrauten RCC05...

Grüße

 Knaller


----------



## Knaller2010 (23. Dezember 2009)

... hier nochmal ein bisserl größer - der kleine Spacerturm war schon vorbereitend für ein neues Bike - die meisten Parts würde ich mitnehmen...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Dezember 2009)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ... hier nochmal ein bisserl größer - der kleine Spacerturm war schon vorbereitend für ein neues Bike - die meisten Parts würde ich mitnehmen...



Na da hast Du ja schon jede Menge up-dates dran, sieht gut aus 
Würde auch das 09er R1 nehmen, ein bewährtes Bike, was super ausieht.
Die gesparte Kohle kannst Du dann im Urlaub verjuxen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Dezember 2009)

Melde mich für die nächsten Tage mal ab.
Wünsche der Gemeinde frohe Weihnachten und viele dicke Geschenke


----------



## SchrottRox (25. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Aber hallo Adlerauge Thomas hat recht
> Hier ein Bild, was ich auf der Eurobike gemacht habe:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich war blind. Bei heutiger Fotosession ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hauptrahmen kein Einzel- oder Vorserienmodell ist.

Des Rätsels Lösung ist ganz einfach: man muss beide Seiten betrachten!

Seht selbst:










...warum der Designer den grauen Hintergrund auf der linken Seite weggelassen hat, werde ich wohl nie erfahren...


Ach...und verzeiht mir die Fotos - das Rocky war sozusagen nur ein kurzes Fremdgehen...


----------



## Forcierer. (25. Dezember 2009)

Mein E1 ist zu haben, Rahmen oder komplett.


----------



## at021971 (27. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Aber hallo Adlerauge Thomas hat recht
> Hier ein Bild, was ich auf der Eurobike gemacht habe:....
> ......Da ist das E1 logo weiss auf schwarz und bei Schrottrox genau umgekehrt.
> Freu Dich, ein einmaliges Teil



Ich muss mich korrigieren. Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal alle Eurobike Bider der 2010er Bikes angeschaut und die Decales aller Bikes sind unsymetrisch. Das heißt, dass auf der Antriebsseite immer andere Decales am Unterrohr angebracht sind als auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite. Tatsächlich sind die Decales der linken Seite bei allen Bike invers zu denen auf der rechten Seite. Dass das weder mir noch jemand anderem hier bisher aufgefallen ist, ist schon echt Verwunderlich. Wo haben wir auf der Messe oder beim Kauf eigentlich unsere Augen gehabt. ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (27. Dezember 2009)

so gestern war die zweite Ausfahrt(ohne Bilder), gegenüber dem RFC04 geht das X1 schon Gemsenhaft Rampen oder steile Buckel hoch, beim 4erle hatte ich immer das Gefühl hinterrücks abzukippen.Es lässt sich mit deutlich weniger Körpereinsatz um enge Kurven oder über verwinkelte Trails zirkeln, das Fahrwerk ist gerade Richtung soft abgestimmt,trotzdem Wippt es weniger wie das 4erle in vergleichbarer Abstimmung,(Wiegeschritt ausprobiert).
Ein Kumpel der das 09er Spezi.Enduro fährt war angetan bei ner kleinen probefahrt.
Formula Bremsen, beissen nach anfänglichem lautem gequietsche wunderbar, das einzige was ich noch ändern muss, sind die Shimanoschalter, die müssen weiter nach aussen plaziert werden.
Nach den ersten zwei Ausfahrten kann ich sagen, alles richtig gemacht.
Über Verarbeitung und....... schreibe ich dann in der IG


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir dann auch einen RR2 Rahmen zulegen.
Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem RR2 aus 2009 und 2010?
Abgesehen von Lackierung und Preis.


Zum Verkauf steht ein RC1 FS 2008 als Rahmen/Gabel Set oder auch komplett.
guckst du hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230416337191&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burma (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

am 19.12.09 habe ich mein neues Rotwild X1 beim Händler abgeholt.
Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, hier ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Orakel (27. Dezember 2009)

Burma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am 19.12.09 habe ich mein neues Rotwild X1 beim Händler abgeholt.
> Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, hier ein paar Fotos.


Fotos 
ist ne andere Sastü drin wie bei mir, obwohl du die gleiche Ausstattung hast wie ich (pro)


----------



## at021971 (27. Dezember 2009)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir dann auch einen RR2 Rahmen zulegen.
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem RR2 aus 2009 und 2010?
> Abgesehen von Lackierung und Preis.....



Das R.R2 für 2010 ist eine komplette Neukonstruktion mit einem neuen Rohrsatz. Das Unterrohr ist dicker und endet an einem BB92 Innenlager. Die Geometrie ist noch extremer und im Besonderen dem Bergauf verschrieben. Diese auslegung fordert dem Biker dann beim bergab Fahren mehr ab. Der Hinterbau ist jetzt in Monocoquebauweise ausgeführt und ist nun auch endlich komplett kugelgelagert. Zudem bietet er 10 mm mehr Federweg.

Für den Normalsterblichen dürfte das R.R2 GT die bessere Wahl sein, weil weniger extrem. Sie hat aber außer des GTs wenig mit dem 08/09er R.GT2 gemein, welche deutlich tourenlastiger ausgelegt waren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

danke für die Info.
Allerdings möchte ich mir das HT zulegen.
Hat sich hier auch etwas geändert?


----------



## at021971 (27. Dezember 2009)

Das HT hat ebenso einen geänderten Rohrsatz mit dickerem Unterrohr und BB92 Innenlager. Der Federweg ist auch nur noch standardmäßig 80 mm. Es gibt aber auch eine Option auf 100 mm. Wie beim Fully dürfte diese Version weniger extrem und damit weniger dem bergauf Fahren verschrieben zu sein.

Vom Tourenfully zum Race-HT ist aber schon ein extremer Schritt. 

Guß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß,aber ich fahre das Fully sehr sehr selten.
Hab ja noch das C1 als HT (s. Fotos)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burma (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
mein X1 Pro wurde auf meinen Wunsch vom Händler umgerüstet,
Rotwild: Carbon-Lenker B160 , Carbon-Stütze B180
Shimano XT-Kasette , Shimano Pedale XTR
Schwalbe Nobby-Nic 2,25 , Schwalbe Rocket-Ron 2,25
Schwalbe Schläuche 130g.
Ein Sattel , Selle Flite Carbonio wird noch nachgerüstet.


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2009)

Burma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein X1 Pro wurde auf meinen Wunsch vom Händler umgerüstet,
> Rotwild: Carbon-Lenker B160 , Carbon-Stütze B180
> Shimano XT-Kasette , Shimano Pedale XTR
> ...


aahhaaa,in der pro Ausstattung ist doch schon die XT-Kassette dran 
was wiegt dein X1 jetzt?


----------



## Burma (28. Dezember 2009)

also, momentan mit Fizik- Sattel (wiegt 320g.) bringt das Bike 12,5 Kg mit Pedale auf die Waage.


----------



## Burma (28. Dezember 2009)

in der Pro Ausstattung ist eine SLX HG 80 Kasette verbaut


----------



## Orakel (28. Dezember 2009)

Burma schrieb:


> also, momentan mit Fizik- Sattel (wiegt 320g.) bringt das Bike 12,5 Kg mit Pedalen aus die Waage.


in der Serienausstattung sollte es schon 12,4Kg wiegen


----------



## Burma (28. Dezember 2009)

im Test: Bike 01/10 wiegt es in der Größe L 13,3Kg mit PEDALE


----------



## Bolzer1711 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe es schon im R.C1-Thread geschrieben, mein neues R.C1 PRO in Rahmengröße M erreicht trotz Gewichtsreduzierung durch LRS, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze gerade mal den Prospektwert von 11,8 Kg (ohne Pedalen).

Das ist für mich kein Weltuntergang, aber schade, da ich gerne ein fahrfertiges Bike (mit Pedale) unter 12 Kg gehabt hätte. 

Jetzt habe ich auch noch an Weihnachten zugeschlagen, bevor ich an XTR-Komponenten denke muss ich erst mal selbst wieder von XL auf L reduzieren   ;-)


----------



## ullertom (29. Dezember 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...... von 11,8 Kg (ohne Pedalen).
> 
> Das ist für mich kein Weltuntergang, aber schade, da ich gerne ein fahrfertiges Bike (mit Pedale) unter 12 Kg gehabt hätte.



Nimm doch die Eggbeater 4ti Pedale, die haben je nach Tuning mit AluHülsen und Titanfeder ca. 160g. - Info`s hier im LeichtbauForum!!!

ausgewogene Reifen und Schläuche (gute-teile.de), Moosgummigriffe, einen weißen - leichten - Sattel, KMC X9/10 SL Kette und du bist locker unter 11,5kg

Tom


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Dezember 2009)

Nehmt ein C2 Edition, das ist leichter 
Im Ernst, bei mir lag der Fokus eher auf Robustheit, statt Leichtbau.
Mir ist wichtig, die Möhre hält, gerade bei meiner Fahrweise und meinem Gewicht 

@Burma
Stell Deine Bilder doch mal rein, so kann man besser guggen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wow, schon 51 Teilnehmer, unsere IG wächst und wächst 

Auch das Fotoallbum von MTB-News hat schon über 500 Bilder 
Hab mal ein wenig im Album geblättert, da ist auch jede Menge Kruuuscht drin. Nicht-Rotwild Bikes, und jede Menge Teile auf irgendwelchen Waagen.
Da sollten wir mal ein wenig aufräumen.
Auch bin ich mich nicht sicher, dass jeder Teilnehmer die Rotwild Bikes aus seinem persönlichen Album  "Tagt", so dass mann Sie über die MTB-News Suchfunktion mit den entsprechenden Kennwörtern findet.

Werde meinen Kram mal ein wenig ausmisten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (29. Dezember 2009)

ich war heute bei S-tec. Die haben mittlerweile, bis auf die R.Rx GTs, inklusive der R.E.D.s und des R.S2, alle 2010er Modelle da.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (30. Dezember 2009)

@alex

...und wenn wir dann in 2010 die Rotwild-Fan-Gemeinde noch zu einer kleinen Zusammenkunft auf einem netten Track bewegen könnten, wäre das die Krönung.
Mir fällt da spontan das Bike-Festival in Willingen ein. Da könnten wir uns auch gleich noch mit den Jungs von ADP verabreden...

Wir sind jetzt schon 56 Mitglieder.

Wenn ich mir gerade so die Wetterlage anschaue, hätte ich schon Lust ein paar Kilometer unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Bißchen frostig, aber dafür gibt´s ja entsprechende Klamotten. Nur sitzt mir dann wohl ganz schnell das schlechte Gewissen mit auf dem Bike - 5 Monate noch, inklusive Diplomarbeit und Prüfungen, und ich kann mich auch wieder auf´s Bike begeben ohne diesen komischen Mitfahrer dabei zu haben.
Ich will ja nicht rumheulen, aber ich glaube, ich habe dann einiges nach zu holen...


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Dezember 2009)

@ Deichfräse - sehr coole Idee - mit soch einer Fangemeinde sollten die ADP Jungs doch etwas anfangen können, oder?

@all

...habe nach all Euren Eingaben ein R.R1 FS 2009er Rahmen bestellt - sollte Ende nächster Woche da sein und "zusammengewurschtelt" werden. Ich werde ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau hochladen. 

... war vorgestern auf meinem "älteren" Bike unterweg und der Dämpfer ist jetzt total platt - möglicherweise hängt das aber auch mit dem reichhaltigen Futter über die Festtage zusammen...

Grüße an die "Gemeinde"

Knaller2010


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Dezember 2009)

@Knaller 2010
Cool, Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Teil 

Bilder sind natürlich "always welcome"........


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Dezember 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir dann in 2010 die Rotwild-Fan-Gemeinde noch zu einer kleinen Zusammenkunft auf einem netten Track bewegen könnten, wäre das die Krönung.
> Mir fällt da spontan das Bike-Festival in Willingen ein. Da könnten wir uns auch gleich noch mit den Jungs von ADP verabreden...
> 
> Wir sind jetzt schon 56 Mitglieder.
> ...



Bin Dabei 
Könnte mir auch einen Tag der offenen Tür bei Rotwild in Dietzenbach vorstellen, nach dem Motto " Fans Meet Rotwild", oder wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, Willigen, Eurobike, oder Saalbach, aber dann mit 'ner Extra Stunde nur für die IG 
Ausfahrt mit den Profis wäre natürlich sehr willkommen


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Dezember 2009)

mmmhhh - bevor das nur in einer super guten, aber nicht umgesetzten Idee endet, habe ich einmal vorsorglich Kontakt zum Marketingleiter von ADP aufgenommen. Mal sehen, was als Feedback kommt - leider müssen wir uns noch gedulden, da die meisten ADP'ler bis zum 11. im Urlaub weilen...


----------



## Burma (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute an meinem RX1 den neuen Sattel montiert.
Das Bike wiegt jetzt 12,35 Kg mit Pedale.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Bin Dabei
> Könnte mir auch einen Tag der offenen Tür bei Rotwild in Dietzenbach vorstellen, nach dem Motto " Fans Meet Rotwild", oder wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, Willigen, Eurobike, oder Saalbach, aber dann mit 'ner Extra Stunde nur für die IG
> Ausfahrt mit den Profis wäre natürlich sehr willkommen




Hallo,
ein Tag der offenen Tür, und dann gemütlich vor dem Gebäude Bierbänke, Fachsimpeln, und Technikgespräche... man das wäre geil.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Dezember 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein Tag der offenen Tür, und dann gemütlich vor dem Gebäude Bierbänke, Fachsimpeln, und Technikgespräche... man das wäre geil.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Dann lass uns das doch mal angehen.
@ Knaller 2010.
Klasse, dass Du in Dietzenbach angerufen hast. Bleibst Du dran?
Denke an ein T-Shirt für die Rotwild IG'ler 
Mach den Sack mal zu 

@ Burma

schade, dass  die Bilder ein bissel unscharf sind.
Im Notfall Kamera auf AUtomatik stellen und Linse putzen 

X1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenschleifer (30. Dezember 2009)

Wäre eine gute Idee, Tag der offene Tür oder Willingen.



Mal nur ne kurze zwischen Frage, kennt sich jemand mit flexenden Sattelstützen aus,
würde gern die Ritchey Stütze von Canyon nehmen, die gibt es aber nicht in 31,6mm.
Die würde laut Fachzeitschrift etwa 8mm flexen, was gibt es noch für Alternativen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand die Softshell Jacke von Rotwild? Wollte mir diese Kaufen, weiß nur nicht, welche Größe (XL/XXL) und wie der Schnitt ist;
Vieleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Infos; Habt Ihr schon mal über den Rotwildshop (online) eingekauft? Leider ist in meiner Gegend wenig bis nichts los in Sachen Rotwild.
Kann man im Onlineshop umtauschen? 

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## acid-driver (30. Dezember 2009)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Wäre eine gute Idee, Tag der offene Tür oder Willingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hatte mal ne easton ec90, die hat auch recht viel geflext...


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Dezember 2009)

@alex RCC03

KLAR bleib ich dran - die Idee mit dem Tag der offenen Tür oder Willingen ist super sauber (inkl. der T Shirt Sonderedition!)...

Greetz

Knaller


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Dezember 2009)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Softshell Jacke von Rotwild? Wollte mir diese Kaufen, weiß nur nicht, welche Größe (XL/XXL) und wie der Schnitt ist;
> Vieleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Infos; Habt Ihr schon mal über den Rotwildshop (online) eingekauft? Leider ist in meiner Gegend wenig bis nichts los in Sachen Rotwild.
> Kann man im Onlineshop umtauschen?
> 
> ...



Die Jacke ist echt geil, lag bei mir unter'm Weihnachtsbaum 
Bin 1,95m, 95 kg Konfektionsgrösse 102 (Tendenz 106 )
Jacke passt perfekt. 
Online kauf wie immer problemlos, auch wenn der Rotwild Shop ein wenig altertümlich daher kommt.
Musste noch nie umtauschen, denke aber Rotwild ist da wie sonst auch sehr entgegenkommend.


----------



## Kettenschleifer (30. Dezember 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also ich hatte mal ne easton ec90, die hat auch recht viel geflext...


 
Gibt es denn irgendwo eine Liste in der das mal jemand aufgeführt hat, wieviel Sattelstützen so flexen?

Das scheint ja momentan ein entscheidendes Kriterium für Hardtails zu sein (Komfortmessung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (30. Dezember 2009)

keine ahnung, ich fahr am winterhardtail eine thomson, die flext garnicht


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich halte die Komfortmessungen einiger Fach-Magazine für etwas überbewertet. Ich denke schon, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen einer 27,2 mm Stüzte und ner 31,6er gibt. Keine Frage. Vielleicht flext die dünnere auch mehr. Bei höherem Gewicht des Fahrers vielleicht noch mehr. 
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man durch eine flexende Sattelstütze einen großen Komfort beim Hardtail erreicht. Das ist bestimmt wieder so ein Hype. Die Hardtail-Entwicklung ist so weit fortgeschritten, dass man sich neue Dinge einfallen lassen muß.
Oder lest doch mal dein Bericht in der aktuellen Bike über Christoph Sausers Specialized Epic Fully. Wenn man das alles wahr ist, dann braucht man kein Hardtail mehr und damit keine flexende Sattelstütze.


----------



## Orakel (31. Dezember 2009)

Burma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute an meinem RX1 den neuen Sattel montiert.
> Das Bike wiegt jetzt 12,35 Kg mit Pedale.


klasse 
NUR, sollte das X1 pro von Haus aus 12,4 auf die Waage bringen  wenn es dann 13,0 Kg wiegt wie bei mir, dann bekomm ich nen dicken Hals 
um 200-300gr. braucht man net reden, ABER 600gr. mehr


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich auch doof 
Was sagt denn Rotwild dazu woran das liegt.
Komponenten, Rahmengrösse......
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Rotwild hier absichtlich falsche Angaben macht. Das lohnt sich bei 600 gr nicht und hat viel zu kurze Beine.


----------



## acid-driver (31. Dezember 2009)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man durch eine flexende Sattelstütze einen großen Komfort beim Hardtail erreicht.



ich hatte damals auch genau das gedacht. 

aber als ich dann meine thomson (alu) gegen eine easton (carbon) getauscht hatte, war ich echt überrascht...




alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch doof
> Was sagt denn Rotwild dazu woran das liegt.
> Komponenten, Rahmengrösse......
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Rotwild hier absichtlich falsche Angaben macht. Das lohnt sich bei 600 gr nicht und hat viel zu kurze Beine.




das ist aber bis jetzt bei jedem bikehersteller so, dass die gewichte nicht stimmen. 
sich darüber aufzuregen lohnt sich nicht.
entweder ist die serienstreuung so hoch, die haben am prototypen gewogen oder einfach mal ne xtr gruppe zum wiegen drabgebaut


----------



## Knaller2010 (31. Dezember 2009)

@Orakel

...nimm mal die Flasche Bier aus dem Getränkehalter und wieg nochmal...

ne, im Ernst - wieg doch mal zwei drei Hauptkomponenten und such mal nach den Abweichungen (Laufräder, Sattel, Pedale...). Ich habe vor Jahren genau das Gegenteil gehabt - mein Rad war 500g leichter, so dass ich nicht sicher war, ob etwas fehlt...

Greetz


----------



## Orakel (31. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch doof
> Was sagt denn Rotwild dazu woran das liegt.
> Komponenten, Rahmengrösse......
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Rotwild hier absichtlich falsche Angaben macht. Das lohnt sich bei 600 gr nicht und hat viel zu kurze Beine.


mit Rotwild steh ich im Kontakt  können es sich z.Z. nicht erklären woran es liegt, ne Erklärung wäre wirklich die Serienstreuung, ABER, da das Gewicht ne Kaufentscheidung ist (war bei mir so beim X1) finde ich es nicht Lustig  ich weis nicht in wieweit Rotwild die pflicht hat das zu Kontrollieren, möchte da jetzt auch nicht ein zugrosses Fass aufmachen, das kläre ich mit Rotwild und dann schauen wir mal.
Da ich keinen Flaschenhalter dran habe, fällt das Gewicht der Bierflasche schon mal weg  dazu kommt während dem Biken kein Alkohol  danach können es schon mal ein zwei sein
Euch allen einen guten Rutsch, auch an die Rotwildmitarbreitern die hier mitlesen


----------



## black soul (31. Dezember 2009)

<scherz> stell dich nicht so an wegen den paar gramm  weniger luf in den reifen und 2-fach kettenblatt und schon stimmt das wieder.<scherz ende>

guten rutsch für euch euch beide


----------



## Orakel (31. Dezember 2009)

black soul schrieb:


> <scherz> stell dich nicht so an wegen den paar gramm  weniger luf in den reifen und 2-fach kettenblatt und schon stimmt das wieder.<scherz ende>
> 
> guten rutsch für euch euch beide



hahahaaaaaaaaaaa schade dass es hier kein Smiley mit gelbe Fiess gibt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Dezember 2009)

*Wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches und glückliches* (bike)*Jahr 2010.* 
Feiern nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (31. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> ...können es sich z.Z. nicht erklären woran es liegt, ne Erklärung wäre wirklich die Serienstreuung, .......


 
Die Hersteller geben ihre Komponenten meist mit einer Varianz von +/- 5% an. Wobei - 5% wohl eher selten vorkommen. Und die Bikehersteller nehmen sicherlich auch eher einen Wert am unteren Ende des Gewichtsskala Ihrer Kompletträder. 

Ich habe jedes einzelne Teil meines R.GT1 gewogen und komme bei einem Vergleich mit den Herstellerangaben auf eine Abweichung von + 308 g. Und in dem Wert ist der Rahmen, Dämpfer samt Befestigungsteilen und die integrierten Teile des Steuersatzes, noch nicht enthalten, da hierzu gar keine Herstellerangaben bekannt sind. Vergleich ich hier nur die Parts, zu denen ich Herstellerangaben habe (9.305 g von 12.487 g), komme ich auf eine Abweichung von + 3,4%.

Vor allem kann man bei den Rotwild Parts nicht von der Bezeichung auf deren Gewicht schließen. Das, obwohl ADP genau diese Werte im Webshop angibt. Alleine diese drei Teile bringen es auf eine Mehrgewicht von 91 g, was 22,3 % entspricht! Für die 2010er Parts hat ADP das korrigiert. Auch die Tricons wiegen 47 g mehr als DT Swiss angibt. Und hätte ich die Continental Mountainking Protection 2.2 nicht selektiert, dann hätte ich hier auch einen montieren können, der rund 100 g mehr wog als die anderen. Dem sah man das auch an, denn er hatte eine dicke Gummischicht auf dem sonst orange schimmernden Protection Gewebe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Die Jacke ist echt geil, lag bei mir unter'm Weihnachtsbaum
> Bin 1,95m, 95 kg Konfektionsgrösse 102 (Tendenz 106 )
> Jacke passt perfekt.
> Online kauf wie immer problemlos, auch wenn der Rotwild Shop ein wenig altertümlich daher kommt.
> Musste noch nie umtauschen, denke aber Rotwild ist da wie sonst auch sehr entgegenkommend.



Hallo Alex_RCC03,

hast Du XL oder XXL?

ansonst möchte ich mich bei allen Rotwilderern für die konstruktiven und immer hilfreichen Antworten bedanken.

Ich wünsche Euch, und den mitlesenden Rotwildmitarbeitern, (spez. H. Liebe und H. Herr) einen guten Rutsch, und für nächstes Jahr viel Gesundheit und noch mehr Spass mit dem Biken.

Gruß aus Bamberg

Mainbiker


----------



## hotchili001 (31. Dezember 2009)

*Den Wünschen möchte ich mich anschliessen!!*
*Die Betreuung 2009 seitens ADP (Rotwild) war ganz hervorragend und ich freue mich schon jetzt auf eine schöne Bikesaison 2010!*

*In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen eine tolle Saison 2010 und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!*

*Viele Grüße Kay*


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Dezember 2009)

mainbiker363 schrieb:


> hallo alex_rcc03,
> 
> hast du xl oder xxl?
> 
> ...



xl


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> xl



Danke

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Kettenschleifer (31. Dezember 2009)

Orakel schrieb:


> klasse
> NUR, sollte das X1 pro von Haus aus 12,4 auf die Waage bringen  wenn es dann 13,0 Kg wiegt wie bei mir, dann bekomm ich nen dicken Hals
> um 200-300gr. braucht man net reden, ABER 600gr. mehr



Von den 600gr. musst du ja noch die Pedale abziehen, oder?

Egal, guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr


----------



## Deichfräse (31. Dezember 2009)

@Orakel

Meist stammt das angegebene Bikegewicht vom kleinsten Rahmen mit Top-Ausstattung. Das machen leider die meisten Hersteller so. Eine verbindliche Norm gibt´s dafür ja auch nicht.

@all

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch beides gebacken Willingen und einen Tag der offenen Tür in Dietzenbach. Willingen liegt ja relativ zentral und ist für alle dementsprechend gut erreichbar. Mal schauen, ich maile den Jungs auch noch einmal, wenn die aus den wohlverdienten Ferien zurück sind.

und noch mal @all

*Einen feuchtfröhlichen Rutsch nach 2010 wünsche ich euch, stramme Waden für die kommende Saison und ganz besonders viel Spaß auf den Rotwild-Bikes!!!*


----------



## Bolzer1711 (31. Dezember 2009)

So, bevor ich jetzt zum Essen gehe und mir noch ein wenig mehr Winterspeck anlege, hey, nächste Woche wird es wieder kalt und bei meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg will ich nicht frieren....    ;-)      wünsche ich euch alle einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und viele herrliche Touren 2010.

Kurz noch was zum Mehrgewicht....   laut Herstellerangaben hätte ich durch den leichteren LRS und das Rotwildzubehör genau 491 gr. sparen müssen.....    dem war nicht so, habe gerade die Herstellerangaben erreicht......   ich nehme jetzt einfach 491 gr. ab, dann stimmt es wieder.

Viele Grüße
bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (31. Dezember 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ....Meist stammt das angegebene Bikegewicht vom kleinsten Rahmen mit Top-Ausstattung. Das machen leider die meisten Hersteller so. Eine verbindliche Norm gibt´s dafür ja auch nicht....


 
Bei ADP ist es aber die Größe M in der angegeben Ausstattung.

Mein Cube AMS 100 Pro Rahmen in 22" wurde von Bike-Discount mit 2.200 g ohne Dämpfer und Steuersatz angegeben. Von Cube direkt gibt es keine Daten zu den Rahmen. Mit Steuersatz, aber immer noch ohne Dämpfer, wog er dann tatsächlich 2.810 g. Des Rätsels Lösung. Cube gibt tatsächlich alle Gewichte für die kleinste Rahmengröße (hier 16") an.

Eine Guten Rutsch Euch allen!
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche allen hier ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr, viel Spaß und Erfolg bei allem und weiterhin viel Freude am Biken.

Gruß aus dem Norden
Marcus


----------



## Knaller2010 (1. Januar 2010)

...schließe mich allen "Wünschern" an - ALLES GUTE für 2010!

...sollte ein cooles Jahr werden, da ich einen neuen Hirsch bekommen werde...

... mögen auch all Eure Wünsche nach neuen Zweirädern in Erfüllung gehen

Greetz


----------



## Dirk Nennen (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Rotwilder,

wünsche hier auch allen Hirschen ein frohes, gutes, erfolgreiches und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr.

Gute Beine, gute Technik und viele Höhenmeter!

D. Nennen


----------



## hhninja81 (1. Januar 2010)

Oh mein Gott!!!!!! Warum war ich in den letzten 5 Monaten so eine faule Socke?! Ca. 7 kg zugenommen und keine, wirklich keine, Kondition mehr..... Habe die guten Vorsätze tatsächlich umgesetzt und bin eine kleine Neujahrsrunde gefahren. Knappe 2 Std. und keine 40 km  und ich musste mich ganz schön quälen. So wird das nichts mit der Alpenüberquerung bis zu meinem 40 Geburtstag (ich bin doch schon 39 ). Egal, Kette rechts und immer weider. Kampf den Pfunden und der See ist das Ziel......! Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten und mein Rotwild artgerechter halten. Euch viel Spaß und ich mach mir jetzt ein Salat.
Gruß vom Bomber 
Marcus


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott!!!!!! Warum war ich in den letzten 5 Monaten so eine faule Socke?! Ca. 7 kg zugenommen und keine, wirklich keine, Kondition mehr..... Habe die guten Vorsätze tatsächlich umgesetzt und bin eine kleine Neujahrsrunde gefahren. Knappe 2 Std. und keine 40 km  und ich musste mich ganz schön quälen.  Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten und mein Rotwild artgerechter halten. Euch viel Spaß und ich mach mir jetzt ein Salat.
> Gruß vom Bomber
> Marcus



Guter Vorsatz, bin dabei. 
Gibt es denn eine schönere Art Sport zu treiben, als sich auf dem Rotwild Bike zu quälen?


----------



## Orakel (2. Januar 2010)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Von den 600gr. musst du ja noch die Pedale abziehen, oder?
> 
> Egal, guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr


leider nein, es kommen noch 348gr. für das Pedal dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (3. Januar 2010)

mmhhh - gerade im Schnee gewesen und den Hirsch getrieben - war klasse, bis auf den einen Sturz ...



...war wohl die letzte Ausfahrt für meinen RCC05er Rahmen - dieser wird einen Ehrenplatz in meinem Büro bekommen - ich werde in wahrscheinlich als Decken oder Wand/Leseleuchte umfunktionieren. 

Sobald ich Fotos davon habe, lade ich diese hoch... genauso wie von meinem neuen R.R1er 

Greetz...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Januar 2010)

So, endlich die Neujahrsrunde gefahren.
Brrrrrrr, kalt aber schön.

Im Wald wars zwar ok, aber auf den Wegen und Straßen schon recht eisig! :-(

Morgen kommen die Spikes drauf! )

Nen verspäteten Neujahrsgruß an alle Rotwilden!

DN


----------



## hotchili001 (3. Januar 2010)

*Ich habe die neue Bikesaison am Freitag und Samstag eingeläutet!*
*Es ließ sich im Pulverschnee hervorragend fahren,ab und zu mal eine eisige Stelle.*
*Am Freitag 30 Km (500hm),am Samstag 35 Km (585hm).*
*Endlich wieder Training in freier Natur!!!*


----------



## hotchili001 (3. Januar 2010)

*Ach ja,allen Rotwilden wünsche ich ein gutes neues Jahr,viel Glück und Erfolg!!*


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Januar 2010)

Ihr seit ja verrückt


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2010)

Wir sind nicht verrückt. Winterbiken macht Spaß!  Und bei klarem Wetter ist die Aussicht ganz anders als im Sommer.


----------



## acid-driver (4. Januar 2010)

raus aus dem rotwild-thread mit dem nicolai 

die haben bei sich im forum übrigens auch ne nette "action-galerie"


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn mir jemand einen günstigen Rotwild-Rahmen in *Größe L* anbieten kann in den dann auch noch die Fox 32 mit 130 mm Federweg passt, dann wechsle ich im Winter wieder von Nicolai auf Rotwild. 

Preisklasse so bis 400 Euro +/- ein paar Euros. Also her mit den RFC 0.3, RFC 0.4 von 2006/2007 oder RFC 0.2 von 2004/2005.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
interessiere mich für ein R.X1.

- Hat jemand schon ein solches Bike?
- Wie weit kann man die Sattelstütze versenken?
- Hat jemand Fotos?

Besten Dank, auch für andere Infos!


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2010)

@RockyRider66
schau ein paar seiten vor, da sind Bilder vom X1 oder du regi. dich in der Rotwild IG, dort gibt es einen eigenen Beitrag zum X1.
Sastü kann ganz versenkt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (5. Januar 2010)

War letzte Woche gezwungenermaßen bei Mercedes. Habe mal das Heft mit der Bike-Kollektion mitgenommen. Die Räder sind ja anscheinend von Rotwild. Ist aber schon interessant, dass die MTB´S bis 130kg zugelassen sind - aber DT Laufräder haben ( x1800 ) die nur bis 90kg zugelassen sind. Sehr durchdacht.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

2 x 90 = 180 kg, somit mehr als 130kg


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> interessiere mich für ein R.X1.
> 
> - Hat jemand schon ein solches Bike?
> ...



Über weitere Fahrberichte und Bilder würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mein C1 gegen ein X1 tausche


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht verrückt. Winterbiken macht Spaß!  Und bei klarem Wetter ist die Aussicht ganz anders als im Sommer.



Und ob Ihr das seid 
Klasse Bilder. 
Habe leider überhaupt keine Winterklamotten zum Biken. 
Fahrt Ihr eigendlich mit speziellen Reifen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2010)

Habe eben ein R.X1 Pro bestellt.
Die Sattelstütze lässt sich komplett versenken.

Der Dämpfer hat folgende Werkseinstellungen:
Druckstufe M
Zugstufe M
Boost 175PSI

Der Hinterbau ist sehr sensibel und für leichte Biker geeignet.


----------



## sramx9 (5. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> 2 x 90 = 180 kg, somit mehr als 130kg


 
Wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe eben ein R.X1 Pro bestellt.
> Die Sattelstütze lässt sich komplett versenken.
> 
> Der Dämpfer hat folgende Werkseinstellungen:
> ...



Frechheit, alle bekommen neue Bikes nur ich nicht.
Obwohl ich mir auch eins verdient hätte 
Saubere und schnelle Entscheidung
 RockyRider 66, bist zu beneiden 

Woher hast Du die Aussage: "Der Hinterbau ist sehr sensibel und für leichte Biker geeignet" ?


----------



## bartokdinghy (5. Januar 2010)

Can't get the picture in the message... but I've been trying some laps on the cyclocross track. 


ok, thx at021971!!. So here goes:






[/url]


----------



## at021971 (5. Januar 2010)

Nice Bike!

With regard to you problem posting pictures. Just click on the link "*BBCode ein-/ausblenden*" below the picture you like to post from your gallery and than copy the code for desired size of the picture from the three options offered there:
- Thumbnail
- Mittleres Bild (wie oben) -> medium size (like above)
- Großes Bild: -> large size

Best regards
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervus-elaphus (5. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Frechheit, alle bekommen neue Bikes nur ich nicht.
> 
> Noch besser ist, wenn man im September eins bestellt hat und immer noch wartet.
> 
> Hat irgendwer eigentlich das neue Rotwildlogo in Large?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

bartokdinghy schrieb:


> Can't get the picture in the message... but I've been trying some laps on the cyclocross track.
> 
> 
> ok, thx at021971!!. So here goes:
> ...



Annother winter freak 
Great bike


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> alex_RCC03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frechheit, alle bekommen neue Bikes nur ich nicht.
> ...


----------



## cervus-elaphus (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, soll jetzt kommen. Sind halt noch nicht so weit. Ärgert mich auch nicht wirklich. Ne, Logo muss größer sein, bau mir gerade eine Netbooktasche aus LKW- Plane zusammen, für den Siebdruck brauchen die dicke Bilder.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Ja, soll jetzt kommen. Sind halt noch nicht so weit. Ärgert mich auch nicht wirklich. Ne, Logo muss größer sein, bau mir gerade eine Netbooktasche aus LKW- Plane zusammen, für den Siebdruck brauchen die dicke Bilder.



Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es bald kommt.
Das Bike musst  Du natürlich gleich mal hier in der Gemeinde vorstellen 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Dir Rotwild das Logo auch hochauflösend schickt. Frag doch einfach mal.....
Kannst denen ja gleich ein paar von Deinen Taschen anbieten.
Im Rotwild on-line shop gibt es nämlich "nur" 'ne Messenger Bag mit altem Logo


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

bartokdinghy schrieb:


> Can't get the picture in the message... but I've been trying some laps on the cyclocross track.
> 
> 
> ok, thx at021971!!. So here goes:
> ...



By the way, what is in the bottle, ICE TEA ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (5. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Habe leider überhaupt keine Winterklamotten zum Biken.
> Fahrt Ihr eigendlich mit speziellen Reifen?



Hi, bei solch klasse Bodenverhältnissen wie auf den Bildern (so isses bei uns auch im Moment), brauchst du keine besonderen Reifen. So eine trockene Kälte gibt recht gut Grip, nur zu hoch sollte der Schnee nicht liegen, sonst wirds zur Qual und bei Glatteis helfen nur Spikes.

Und die "besonderen Winterklamotten" werden auch überbewertet - wenn man nicht besonders viel Wert auf stylisches Aussehen legt, dann kann man auch mit vorhandenem Texilwerk im Winter biken gehen. Wichtig sind warme Füße und Finger - so ist das bei mir zumindest...


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2010)

ich habe in die IG noch drei Bilder vom X1 hochgeladen mit ersten (Subjektiven) eindrücken von der Verarbeitungund Fahrverhalten, die Geometrie ist


----------



## Knaller2010 (5. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wichtig sind warme Füße und Finger - so ist das bei mir zumindest...


 
Zum Thema Füße und Finger - habe mir vor Weihnachten bei -16 C die Fingerkuppen (Zeige-, Mittel- und Ringfinger) erfroren 

Der Doc war nicht begeistert und meinte, dass das noch ne' zeitlang "Freude" bereiten wird (stört z.B. beim Popeln) 

... also immer warm einpacken!

Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Januar 2010)

Wintervideo ist in Arbeit. Nichts spektakuläres, nur eine typiche GA1 Runde von mir und meiner Freundin. Singletraildrehs sind mir jetzt zu ansgtrengend bei der Arschkälte.  Morgen noch ein paar Scenen drehen und dann schneiden und bearbeiten. Video wird mit ner GoPro Hero HD gemacht.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Füße und Finger - habe mir vor Weihnachten bei -16 C die Fingerkuppen (Zeige-, Mittel- und Ringfinger) erfroren
> 
> 
> Greetz



Was hab ich Euch gesagt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich habe in die IG noch drei Bilder vom X1 hochgeladen mit ersten (Subjektiven) eindrücken von der Verarbeitungund Fahrverhalten, die Geometrie ist



Klasse 
HAst Du evtl. noch ein Bild von der Rotwild Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.
MAcht echt Sinn so etwas, besonders, wenn es noch gut aussieht.
Frage mich ob das auch an mein 2009er C1 passt.
Wäre doch ein cooles Ersatzteil für den Rotwild Shop.....


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Januar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Ja, soll jetzt kommen. Sind halt noch nicht so weit. Ärgert mich auch nicht wirklich. Ne, Logo muss größer sein, bau mir gerade eine Netbooktasche aus LKW- Plane zusammen, für den Siebdruck brauchen die dicke Bilder.



Moin, moin

wenn Du auf Deiner Suche nach nem Loge nicht fündig wirst, dann kannst Dich ja noch mal melden...sollte nicht so schwer sein dieses nachzubasteln. Wozu hab ich eine Grafikdesignerin geheiratet
Hab schon einiges von ihr gelernt...

Müsstest mir nur sagen, in welchem Format es sein soll, also .bpm, .jpg... - aber vermutlich will Dein Drucker ne Verktorgrafik...ist aber alles machbar


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klasse
> HAst Du evtl. noch ein Bild von der Rotwild Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.
> MAcht echt Sinn so etwas, besonders, wenn es noch gut aussieht.
> Frage mich ob das auch an mein 2009er C1 passt.
> Wäre doch ein cooles Ersatzteil für den Rotwild Shop.....


 
Habe ich mir auch schon auf der Eurobike gedacht, aber bei den älteren Rahmen kollidiert die Schrift mit den Decals, die bis unter das Rohr reichen.

Bei den 2010 Rahmen hat ADP extra die zwei unteren Banderolen der Unterrohr-Decals nicht bis unter das Rohr ausgeführt. 





Dann Passt diese Schutzfolie mit dem Rotwild Schriftzug gut zum Rahmen. Bei uns würde die Schrift, spezielle bei kleinen Rahmen, über den Decals liegen. das sieht nicht wirklich gut aus.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klasse
> HAst Du evtl. noch ein Bild von der Rotwild Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.
> Wäre doch ein cooles Ersatzteil für den Rotwild Shop.....


ne, habe noch keins gemacht, die frage ist, ob man da überhaupt etwas sieht wegen den Brems/Schaltzügen.


----------



## Orakel (6. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> wenn Du auf Deiner Suche nach nem Loge nicht fündig wirst, dann kannst Dich ja noch mal melden...sollte nicht so schwer sein dieses nachzubasteln. Wozu hab ich eine Grafikdesignerin geheiratet
> Hab schon einiges von ihr gelernt...
> ...


wie stehts mit dem Copyright 
würde da mal mit Rotwild reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaltwerk- (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier ist ja was los. Nur nette Rotwild-Freunde.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2010)

Die Schutzfolie ist sehr knapp bemessen.
Sie ist nur auf der Unterseite und geht nicht hoch bis zum Steuerrohr.
(Auf jeden Fall nicht an dem Bike (L), dass ich mir angesehen habe.

Habe eben Lackschutzfolie gekauft und werde das Bike fast komplett abkleben.
Die Folie ist leider teuer, aber sehr elastisch, Lichtstabil, lässt sich problemlos lösen.
Habe das bereits mit meinem anderen Bike vor 2,5 Jahren so gemacht.
Ist allerdings eine zeitaufwendige Sache


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2010)

Welche Folie verwendest Du? Ich habe mir die BikeProtect Race von www.lackprotect.de gekauft. Diese ist recht dünn und flexibel.

Da ich mit dem Bike aber noch nicht draußen war, habe ich aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2010)

Eine von 3M.
Die findest du unter www.trim-line.de 

Zitat:
Transparente Folien: 

Scotchgard Lackschutzfolie PU 8591  Der Klassiker 
Robuste, transparente Polyurethan-Folie mit einer Stärke von 0,35mm. Besonders strapazierfähig. Durch seine hohe Elastizität bietet sich die Folie auch für stark gewölbte Flächen an.


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2010)

ok, das Material der BikeProtect Folie ist auch eine Scrotchguard von 3M. Dann dürfte das so ziemlich das Gleiche sein. Die Dicke der Ausführungen der Folie scheinen nur leicht zu variieren.

Die BikeProtect Folie  ist halt auf die einzelnen Anwendungen am Bike zugeschnitten und muß nur noch verklebt werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (6. Januar 2010)

also an meinem bike bewahrt buchfolie den rahmen vor steinschlägen. 

günstig und effektiv...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2010)

Die beiden vor genannten kann nicht mit der von 3M vergleichen.
3m ist dick, elastisch und dauerhaft weiß.

Damit kann man den kompletten Rahmen abkleben, sogar auf Schweißnähten hält sie.
Für einen schicken neuen Rahmen eine lohnenswerte Inverstition.


----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die beiden vor genannten kann nicht mit der von 3M vergleichen.
> 3m ist dick, elastisch und dauerhaft weiß.
> 
> Damit kann man den kompletten Rahmen abkleben, sogar auf Schweißnähten hält sie.
> Für einen schicken neuen Rahmen eine lohnenswerte Inverstition.


 
Verstehe Dein Statement nicht. Die BikeProtect Folien sind auch transparente ScotchGuard von 3M, wie Deine von www.trim-line.de. Die Freeride Version ist auch genauso dick, wie die PU 8591. Sie ist nur schon für Fahrräder vorkonfektioniert und nicht für PKWs gedacht. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte nicht die Qualität.

Sondern die Tatsache, das sie vorkonfektioniert sind.

Dann kann nicht mehr das komplette Oberrohr abkleben, oder die Kettenstreben rundum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (6. Januar 2010)

Ok, verstanden!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Januar 2010)

Heute ein treffendes Wegschild gefunden:







Mann hat das heute wieder Laune gemacht...






Update: Der Gabel ist´s über die Weihnachszeit schwarz geworden. Danke an toxoholics für die schnelle Lieferung der Decals.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Januar 2010)

Geile Bilder,

die mache Lust aufs Biken 

Werde mein Bike wieder zusammenbauen und mich dann auf draufwerfen.

Fährst Du mit Spikes?

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Januar 2010)

Ne nee,

das geht super mit normalen Reifen, zumindest wenn es so eine trockene Kälte ist, der Boden schön gefroren und eine nicht zu dicke Schneeschicht darauf ist.

Da kann man super auch auf den Trails fahren - der Grip reicht völlig aus. Nur auf Radwegen, wo geräumt wurde waren ein paar Eisplatten. Da muss man halt bissl aufpassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2010)

Die Erfahrungen von SchrottRox kann ich bestätigen. Wir fahren auf unseren Trainingstouren im Winter auch mit normalen Nobby`s rum. Für ne lockere Tour reichen die allemal.
Hier mal ein kleines Video von unserer letzten Tour am Dienstag: 
Ohne Rotwild, dafür mit Nicolai und Cube.


----------



## TOM4 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Möchte mich auch bei eurem Thread verewigen! 
Hier mein Beitrag aus der Alpenrepublik "Austria"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (7. Januar 2010)

Servus und Willkomen hier.
Schön.
In der Bike 02/2010 wird das R.R.2 FS getestet und im 03/2010 Bike das C2.
Anscheinend sind die Zeiten vorbei in denen in den Bikemagz's Rotwild links liegen gelassen wurde.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind die Zeiten vorbei in denen in den Bikemagz's Rotwild links liegen gelassen wurde.



Oder Rotwild bezahlt mehr, als die anderen


----------



## Orakel (7. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Oder Rotwild bezahlt mehr, als die anderen


glaube ich mal nicht, kann mir vorstellen dass es an dem Stefan Görtz (ehemaliger Spezi. Margetingleiter BRD) liegt der gute Kontakte zu den magz's hat 
Kann mich natürlich auch täuschen


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2010)

In der Mountainbike 2/2010 ist das R.R2 FS auch im Test.


----------



## TOM4 (7. Januar 2010)

Danke fürs willkommen heissen!

@acid-driver: ich denke auch nicht das rotwild mehr bezahlt als andere! 

da kann man sich ja schon aufs neue mountainbike freuen, wenn da mal wieder etwas exclusives getestet wird!

lg

p.s.: bin gerade dabei mein bike etwas zu verändern, wenn es euch interessiert dann kann ich nach fertigstellung mal neue pics einstellen.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Januar 2010)

da hab ich ja was losgetreten 

firmen wie nicolai habe ich zb noch nicht im test gesehen...

schwalbe hat in jeder bike mindestens eine ganze seite werbung drin und die schwalbe reifen schneiden auch immer besser ab, als alle anderen...
aber naja, nur meine meinung. 
ich spare mein geld lieber für ein anständiges bike (bzw teile dafür...)


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> p.s.: bin gerade dabei mein bike etwas zu verändern, wenn es euch interessiert dann kann ich nach fertigstellung mal neue pics einstellen.



Nur zu. Ein paar neue Bilder von Rotwild-Bikes sind immer willkommen.


----------



## Andreas S. (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
hab da auch noch Fotos von meinem Hardtail.
Sind allerdings vom Mai 2009


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)

*Neuer Platzhirsch im Team!*

Endlich ist es soweit!!

Mein neues Bike ist fertig...
, jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Wetter!


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab da auch noch Fotos von meinem Hardtail.
> Sind allerdings vom Mai 2009



Interessante Reifenwahl? Mal was anderes als immer nur Schwalbe. 
Wie fährt sich der Geax Gato denn so?

Auch sonst ein schönes Rad. Was mir aber auffällt, ist das Design der Kettenstreben. Das entspricht aber nicht der Serie? Ist der Rahmen neu lackiert worden? Auch das Grau scheint mit etwas heller zu sein, oder täuscht das?

Ich würde mal fast behaupten: 2008er C1 HT Rahmen mit neuer Lackierung im 2009er Design, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (8. Januar 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> *Neuer Platzhirsch im Team!*
> 
> Endlich ist es soweit!!
> 
> ...



Ich erlaube mir mal die Bilder sichtbar zu machen:








...das ist ja die volle Rennfeile!! Darum das passende Wetter


----------



## HardWork (8. Januar 2010)

Zwei Daumen hoch für die Waffe. Da dürfen die Rennen ja bald beginnen...


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Interessante Reifenwahl? Mal was anderes als immer nur Schwalbe.
> Wie fährt sich der Geax Gato denn so?
> 
> Auch sonst ein schönes Rad. Was mir aber auffällt, ist das Design der Kettenstreben. Das entspricht aber nicht der Serie? Ist der Rahmen neu lackiert worden? Auch das Grau scheint mit etwas heller zu sein, oder täuscht das?
> ...



Hallo,
da ist abba ein geschultes Auge unterwegs.
Die Reifen sind top.Sie sind halt hauptsächlich für matschigen Boden,da sie eine sehr gute Selbstreinigung haben.Ansonsten bin ich sehr viel auf GEAX unterwegs was nicht nur am Sponsoring liegt.Ich kann da gerne weitere Erfahrungswerte preisgeben wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert.
Zum Rahmen.Es ist ein 2008 er C1.Eine absolutes Einzelstück in dieser Lackierung.Es handelt sich um ein von Rotwild erstelltes Farbmuster für die 2009er C1 Palette.Das grau ist sehr viel heller als beim 2009er.Was da weiß erscheint (Foto)ist in Wirklichkeit ein gannz helles grau.Deshalb habe ich versucht keine reinweißen Komponenten zu wählen wie z.B Fox oder MAgura Gabel,Rotwild Carbon Lenker,Sattelstütze....
Sogar die Aufkleber der Laufräder habe ich entfernt.
So wie es da steht 9,2kg.Habe da abba noch eine Carbon Starrgabel mit in Rotwildrot angepasster Krone und schon isses 800gr leichter.Macht Spaß damit auf einer RTF oder beim 20h in Trier/Fell Rennen die Rennräder zu Ärgern.


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Januar 2010)

Hat schon einer den R.R2 FS Test in der Mountainbike gelesen?

Gibt ganz schon "Mecker" wegen zu schwerem Laufradsätz und der "SAG" Anzeige auf dem Dämpferschutz. Auch die Steifigkeitswerte sind nicht so überragend... trotzdem bekommt das Bike ein "Sehr Gut" - kann es sein, dass Rotwild hier ein "Überragend" verspielt hat? Das Fazit lautet nämlich: "Das ausgewogene R.R2 klettert wie auf EPO, ist bergab fahrstabil und überrasched komfortabel. Abzüge bei Steifigkeit und Gewicht"  
+ 1A-Tret-/Kletterposition
+ Schluckfreudig
- Relativ hohes Gewicht
- Schwache Steifigkeit

Greetz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch schon auf der Eurobike gedacht, aber bei den älteren Rahmen kollidiert die Schrift mit den Decals, die bis unter das Rohr reichen.
> 
> Bei den 2010 Rahmen hat ADP extra die zwei unteren Banderolen der Unterrohr-Decals nicht bis unter das Rohr ausgeführt.
> 
> ...




Fänder so 'ne Rotwild Schutzfolie dennoch 'ne gescheite Sache.
Muss ja nicht gleich der "Riesen" Rotwild Schriftzug sein.
Eine Universalfolie z.B  mit dem Hirschkopf-Logo drauf, die auch auf die älteren Rahmen passt. Könnte ich mir für meinen Rotwild Fuhrpark gut vorstellen 
Finde das übrigens 'ne nette kleine Entwicklung von Rotwild. Eine "gebrandete" Schutzfolie schon ab Werk auf den Bikes drauf


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Danke fürs willkommen heissen!
> 
> 
> p.s.: bin gerade dabei mein bike etwas zu verändern, wenn es euch interessiert dann kann ich nach fertigstellung mal neue pics einstellen.



Na logo immer her mit neuen Geschichten 
Welcome in der Gemeinde und Gruss in die Alpenrepublik. 
PS:
Liegt bei Euch auch Schnee


----------



## TOM4 (8. Januar 2010)

@Alex RCC 03: Gruß zurück! Ja bei uns liegt jetzt auch Schnee - bin nämlich in der nähe von Wien zuhaus und da hats erst diese Woche angefangen zu schnein.

Bilder werden noch etwas dauern - da ich momentan noch ein bisschen in unserem Haus arbeiten muss, aber dann mit vollem elan am Bike!
Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind!!



lg


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind!!
> 
> 
> lg



Kenn ich. Bin auch voll scharf auf's Biken 
HAbe schon Entzugserscheinungen 
Bin trotz meine Häme den andern Ice-Rittern gegenüber fast soweit jetzt doch im Schnee ein Ründchen zu drehen 
Wenn es nur nicht so kalt wäre. 
Hier in Stuttgart schneit's übrigens aus allen Rohren


----------



## Schaltwerk- (8. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Fänder so 'ne Rotwild Schutzfolie dennoch 'ne gescheite Sache.
> Muss ja nicht gleich der "Riesen" Rotwild Schriftzug sein.
> Eine Universalfolie z.B mit dem Hirschkopf-Logo drauf, die auch auf die älteren Rahmen passt. Könnte ich mir für meinen Rotwild Fuhrpark gut vorstellen
> Finde das übrigens 'ne nette kleine Entwicklung von Rotwild. Eine "gebrandete" Schutzfolie schon ab Werk auf den Bikes drauf


 
So eine Schutzfolie gibt es auch von www.sportscover.se . Diese lässt sich prima zurecht schneiden und ans Bike kleben. 

..mmh...vielleicht sollte ich mich hier erst mal vorstellen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ohne Rotwild, dafür mit Nicolai und Cube.



Dachte ich mir schon, weil du da so rum-eierst 
War ein Spässle 
Klasse Vid 
Hoffe wir sehen bald mal ein Werk mit Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> So eine Schutzfolie gibt es auch von www.sportscover.se . Diese lässt sich prima zurecht schneiden und ans Bike kleben.
> 
> ..mmh...vielleicht sollte ich mich hier erst mal vorstellen, oder?



Danke für den Tip und Welcome 
Aber ich nix verstehn Schwedisch 
Gibt es die Folien auch mit den Firmenlogos drauf?

Oder ich hole mir einfach 'ne 3m Folie o.ä. und kleb mir vom Rotwild Stickerset ein paar Bepper drunter.
Nur gibt es das Set mit den neuen Logos eigendlich schon 

Ach ja,
immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal die Bilder sichtbar zu machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Bike 
Nur mit dem goldenen Kettenblatt nicht ein wenig zu buntisch?
Dann müsste das World Cup ja jetzt auch bald kommen 
Klasse, jetzt geht es endlich richtig los mit den 2010er.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab da auch noch Fotos von meinem Hardtail.
> Sind allerdings vom Mai 2009



Coole Belichtung.
Dachte zuerst das wäre wieder ein C1 mit Custom Lackierung, da das Grau fast weiß aussieht 
Stell das Pic doch auch mal hier in den C1 Thread rein, die freuen sich bestimmt......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6710548#post6710548


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Januar 2010)

@snoopy-bike

Dein Bike sieht sehr, sehr lecker aus!

...die Kurbelblätter sind etwas zu "goldig" - kann man ja aber ordentlich einsauen...

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

Was man beim googeln so alles findet 
Schaut mal hier, da gibt es jede Menge Logos für witzige Benutzerbilder 

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&um=1&q=hirsch+logo&sa=N&start=0&ndsp=18

Leider auch einige Firmen, die mit dem Rotwild Logo werben 

Aber das wäre doch ein super Motiv um unsere IG ein wenig zu bewerben, dann werden aus den jetzt schon 60 !! Teilnehmern bald 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Oder Rotwild bezahlt mehr, als die anderen



Hi Acid, bin da ausnahmsweise mal nicht Deiner Meinung.
Bin froh, dass man in den Magazinen endlich mehr Rotwild bikes in den Test sieht.

Für mich ist das aber das Ergebnis einer konsequenten Entwicklung der Marke Rotwild.
Schau mal was die in den letzten Jahren alles auf die Beine (Räder) gestellt haben. Jede Menge sportliche Erfolge, das Produkt Portfolio erweitert, das Händlernetz auch international ausgebaut, die Mannschaft mit neuem Personal verstärkt.
Hut ab vor deren Leistung, besonders im letzten Jahr.
Alle reden von Krise.  
Und Rotwild erneuert  komplett das Produkt Line-up, mit neuen Modellen, wie das C2 eine komplette Neuentwicklung in Carbon Monocoque Bauweise oder auch das X1. Dann investiertieren die Dietzenbacher massiv in die Produktion, so dass die 2010er Modelle auch Ende 2009 im Markt sind (na ja fast alle ). 
Weiterhin wurde das ganze JAhr präsentiert durch jede Menge Events auch auf lokaler Ebene und nochmals Personal aufgebaut.
Und dann wird Rotwild zum 2. Mal *XC WELTMEISTER* und jede Menge weitere nationale Titel, wie Kurschat auch zum 2. Mal Deutscher Meister auf Rotwild.
Nicht schlecht im Vergleich zu den Massenherstellern finde ich 
Ich sag nur, Respekt 

Daher kommt doch kein Bike Magazin mehr an Rotwild vorbei. Die Bikes gehören einfach in die Tests, sind ja bei den Erfolgen schon fast Benchmark.
Bin wie gesagt froh darüber, denn die Berichterstattung ist manchmal schon sehr eindimensional, da bin ich bei Dir 
Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass Läden, wie Canyon, Specialized ... eigene PR Leute haben. Das Ergebnis ist dann, dass kleine Titel oder Portale die keine Redaktion haben alles schreiben, selbst wenn ein Fahrer vom Multivan Merida Team 'nen Furz lässt, auch wenn sportlich dort lang nicht soviel Erfolge wie bei Rotwild eingefahren wurden.

So das musste einfach mal sein, jetzt geht es mir wieder besser 

Und wie passend, der Postbote quält sich gerade durch den Schnee und wirft die Bike Bravo ein. Mal schauen, was drin steht


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal die Bilder sichtbar zu machen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Dir SchrottRox...
bin wohl zu blöd....

Hast mich gerettet!


----------



## TOM4 (8. Januar 2010)

@Alex RCC 03: find ich super das es in Stuttgart so stark schneit - natürlich nicht für dich - aber für mich - da mein Chef aus Stuttgart kommt und am Montag mit dem Flieger kommt und wenn es so stark schneit, dann streichen sie vielleicht seinen Flug und ich kann das Arbeitsjahr etwas ruhiger angehen!

@snoopy-bike: dein Bike ist wirklich sehr geil! Entlich mal Mut zur Farbe - find ich persönlich sehr super! Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Shimano XT mit einem Tiso Tuning Kit veredeln soll. (farblich und Gewichtsmäßig)

Zu dieser Diskusion mit den Test´s in den Magazinen würde ich auch gerne meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Ich find generell jede andere Marke neben Spezi, die bei diesen Test´s dabei sind super - damit man auch mal sieht das es auch andere Hersteller gibt, die gute Bikes bauen können und auch im Rennzirkus damit Erfolge einfahren!!


----------



## abi_1984 (8. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @snoopy-bike: dein Bike ist wirklich sehr geil! Entlich mal Mut zur Farbe - find ich persönlich sehr super! Bin am überlegen ob ich meine Shimano XT mit einem Tiso Tuning Kit veredeln soll. (farblich und Gewichtsmäßig)



@snoopy-bike: Rotwild in schwarz-rot-gold habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen 
Die farblich abgestimmten Nokons kommen allerdings auf dem andern Bild in Deinem Benutzeralbum noch besser raus. 

Kannste vielleicht auch mal hier reinholen (lassen).


----------



## Andreas S. (8. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung ist:Wer die größten Anzeigen in der Zeitschrift hat wird Testsieger.


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist:Wer die größten Anzeigen in der Zeitschrift hat wird Testsieger.



Ich geb meinen Senf auch noch ab:

Natürlich wir es dem Herausgeber schwer fallen einen guten Anzeigekunden vor den Kopf zu stoßen, insofern eine DIN A4 Anzeige einige Tausend Euro kostet (waren mal vor ein paar Jahren, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, 6.500  oder mehr - kostet zwischenzeitlich bestimmt mehr).
Ist aber gut, dass man weiß, dass man nicht alles führ "Bare Münze" holen kann, was dort geschrieben wird, da wird auf jedenfall mit Sicherheit "schöngeschrieben"!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

Sehe ich auch so.
Wobei man schon wie bei den Autoherstellern, sein Pressefahrzeug entsprechend "tunen" sollte 
Das mit den "schweren" Felgen beim R2 ist halt blöd.
Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich die Kritik der MTB beim Dämpferschutz.
Der muss doch flexibel angebaut sein, auch um den SAG zu messen 
Für 'ne optimale SAG Werkseinstellug würde es reichen eine MArkierung auf der Kolbenstange zu machen. Aber jeder Fahrer will doch seine individuelle Einstellung......
Egal. 

@Snoppy, liefer Du doch mal einen Fahrbericht von Deinem Renner ab.
Bestimmt interessant zu lesen, wie das 2010er im Vergleich zum Vorgänger abschneidet


----------



## Kettenschleifer (8. Januar 2010)

@snoopy-bike: weißt du zufällig das Gewicht der FRM Kurbel (komplett mit Innenlager)?

Fährst du hinten 9 oder 10 fach?

Baue meines fasst genauso auf, nur mit SLR und Marta SL, suche noch ne Carbonsattelstütze die flext und eine schöne Kurbel.



Ach übrigens soll es wohl demnächst auch 2010er Flaschenhalter mit neuen Design geben. Quelle:Rotwild


----------



## cervus-elaphus (8. Januar 2010)

Dazu kommt, dass man den Bikemagazinen einiges auf den diversen Events daher machen muss, auch finanziell, damit man überhaupt zu einem Test sein Bike vorstellen kann. Oftmals wird die Konfiguration auch von den Redaktionen festgelegt. Wie auch immer, ich habe noch die erste Bike- Ausgabe in meinem Keller und keine Ausgabe ausgelassen, Rotwild war immer schon die Nr.1 wenn es darum ging, edle und vor allem funktionierende Bikes zu bauen. Wenn man so nachblättert, gab es durchaus Jahre, in denen die Magazine den Fortschritt und die Dynamik der Branche visuell grundsätzlich mit Hirschprodukten und deren Rennsport verdeutlichten. Zur Zeit verhindert in der Tat der schnöde Mammon objektive  Testresultate, wenn man davon überhaupt reden kann.


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. Januar 2010)

@ alex RCC 03: Fahrtbericht folgt, dauert aber noch 'ne Weile... Du erinnerst Dich? 25 Grad, Sonnenschein und trockener Boden

@ Kettenschleifer: Misst, ausgerechnet die Kurbel habe ich vergessen zu wiegen..., den Rest hab ich... 
Gewicht ist auf jeden Fall unter 700 gr. 670 kommen hin  - wie beschrieben:

http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/index.php?
page=produkte&gruppe=23&kategorie=36&produkt=70

ich fahre 9-fach X.0
von 10-fach halte ich im Moment noch nicht so viel, muss die Ketten eh schon so oft tauschen...

Kurbel 42/27  
hinten 11-32

Viele Grüße!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Januar 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mich zu diesem Thema auch kurz, vielleicht auch etwas länger, zu Wort melden. 

Ich denke nicht, dass Canyon, Specialized, Merida oder auch Rotwild gewisse Sonderzahlungen an verschiedene Magazine leisten um dort eine bessere Bewertung zu bekommen. 

Aber und jetzt kommt der Nachsatz, wir sind alles Menschen und jede Firma versucht seinen Gewinn zu maximieren, also werden die Magazine tunlichst vermeiden gute Werbepartner absolut in die Pfanne zu hauen, d.h. da wird schon mal ein Auge zugedrückt und aus einem "Gut"-Bike wird mit ein oder zwei Pünktchen mehr ein "Sehr gut"-Bike oder aus einem "Sehr gut"-Bike auch mal ein Testsieger. Auch Rotwild hat in den letzten Ausgaben hier und da eine Werbeanzeige geschalten, was in den letzten Jahren nicht unbedingt üblich war.

Damit will ich den schwarzen Peter nicht den Magazinen zuschustern, auch die Bikehersteller sind nicht besser. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen (bin nicht in der Fahrradbranche tätig), dass besondere Kunden auch extrem hoffiert werden. Ich meine damit, da lädt der X-Hersteller die Redakteure mal zu einem Event in die VIP-Lounge ein oder zu einer 4-Tage Präsentation in die USA oder es werden Testräder exklusive nur einem Magazin zur Verfügung gestellt oder ein gewisser persönlicher Kontakt wird gepflegt, die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig. Das macht aber eine gute Marketingabteilung aus.

Ja und manipuliert werden wir doch alle (unsereins eingeschlossen)....   um jetzt kurz zu provozieren.... 
welcher Ottonormalo bitte braucht 120 mm Federweg oder 203mm Bremsscheiben. Vor 15 Jahren ist man mit Starrgabel und Felgenbremse über die Alpen gefahren, das war nicht komfortabel aber machbar. Unsereins hatte vor 25 Jahren auf seinem ersten Rennrad die Shimano 600ter-Felgenbremsen, die haben mich auch von knapp 80 km/h locker verzögert. 
Wer braucht auf einem vortriebsorientierten Hardtail eine 3mm flexende Carbonsattelstütze, hätte mir vor ca. 10 Jahren jemand gesagt, dass mein Hardtail komfortabel sein soll, hätte ich mich grinsend abgewendet.....    
Wer braucht bitte 29ziger und warum 29ziger und nicht 28ziger.....   natürlich haben 29ziger ihre Vorteile (auch Nachteile), das hätten 28ziger aber auch, das merken wir Mountainbiker auf den den Überbrückungsfahrten auf Asphalt gegen die Rennradler täglich. Die haben einfach eine andere Übersetzung und das Rad hat einfach einen größeren Umfang und ist dadurch schneller. Warum baut man 29ziger, klar 28ziger Teile gibt es auf dem Markt zu hauf, da würde man nichts "Neues" verkaufen können...    jetzt kann jeder Hersteller wieder speziell abgestimmte Teile   ;-)   produzieren.

Achtung.... bald gibt es 30siger Rennräder   ;-)    

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass die Neuentwicklungen nicht auch wirklich besser und komfortabler sind, auch ich fahre seit 4 Jahren Fully und möchte an meinem Bike Scheibenbremsen sehen, was anderes kommt mir gar nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich lasse mich gerne manipulieren und daher gibt es immer mal wieder ein neues Bike oder verschiedene Teile, der Wirtschaftszweig soll auch leben, und bitte was ist schöner als mit einem schönen Bike eine Tour zu fahren, das ist Genuss pur   ;-)


In diesem Sinn
Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Fahrnix (8. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip und Welcome
> Aber ich nix verstehn Schwedisch
> Gibt es die Folien auch mit den Firmenlogos drauf?



Hallo,

bei der Schwedischen Firma ist oben rechts ein Knopf fürs Englische.

Ansonsten 3M z.B.: bei http://www.lackprotect.de/bikebogen_race.html

Gruß aus Olfen.

Kein Schnee bis jetzt ...


----------



## Schaltwerk- (8. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip und Welcome
> Aber ich nix verstehn Schwedisch
> Gibt es die Folien auch mit den Firmenlogos drauf?
> 
> Nur gibt es das Set mit den neuen Logos eigendlich schon


 
Wollt schon sagen. Da gibt es doch auch was in englisch. 

Die Klebefolie wird über Cosmic Sports vertrieben und gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Größen. 
Ob es die Rotwild Stickersets schon gibt kann ich gerne mal in Erfahrung bringen. Auch ob es die Lackfolie zu kaufen gibt. 

Dann noch eine "Hallo" in die Runde. 

Hoffe das ich hier als Händler erwünscht bin und "mitfachsimpeln" darf....??????


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Januar 2010)

Da ist das DING... 




Weitere Bilder gibt's in den kommenden Stunden...

Greetz und Danke an Schaltwerk...


----------



## Schaltwerk- (8. Januar 2010)

...der Rahmen war wirklich eine gute Wahl! 

....bin dann mal auf die Bilder der nächsten Stunden gespannt.


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Da ist das DING...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bei den weiss/roten Rahmen werde ich immer wieder schwach! 

Aber bitte vor dem Zusammenbau das Wiegen nicht vergessen! Am besten alle Einzelteile, damit man mal einen Überblick bekommt. Habe ich bei meinem auch gemacht (Photos in meiner Galerie). Aber speziell den Rahmen, da ADP sich ja seit drei Jahren ziert, das Gewicht offen zu legen. Danke!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (8. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Da ist das DING...
> 
> 
> Weitere Bilder gibt's in den kommenden Stunden...
> ...



*Für die Wartezeit ein kleiner Film gefällig?*
...da hätten sie mich ja beinahe umgerannt...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> Dann noch eine "Hallo" in die Runde.
> 
> Hoffe das ich hier als Händler erwünscht bin und "mitfachsimpeln" darf....??????



Klar doch, why not.
Als alter Hunsrücker bin ich jedenfalls begeistert, auch dass wir hier mal einen "Insider" dabei haben 

Erzähl mal mehr, seit wann führst Du Rotwild? Wie zufrieden bist Du mit deren Produkte und Dienstleistung. (Keine Angst, es bleibt unter uns.....)
Dass Du den Rahmen lobst den Du gerade Knaller verkauft hast, wundert mich allerdings nicht 

Im Ernst R1 FS ist einfach ein Klasse Teil


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Januar 2010)

@ at021971

2.637 g inklusive komplettem Steuersatz

...keine Sorge - ich wiege JEDES Teil - und wenn es zu schwer ist, putze ich es sogar, um das letzte Gramm rauszuholen . Ne, keine Sorge, bin gespannt was komplett rauskommt...

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> *Für die Wartezeit ein kleiner Film gefällig?*
> ...da hätten sie mich ja beinahe umgerannt...



Hammer, glaub die waren scharf auf Deinen Hirsch.
HAst Du das vom Bike aus gedreht, sieht aus wie aum Auto raus ?


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Januar 2010)

@alex_RCC03

... ich will ja nicht "lobhudeln", aber der Laden ist autentisch - FRAGEN lohnt sich...

...nochmals DANKE an Schaltwerk!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @alex_RCC03
> 
> ... ich will ja nicht "lobhudeln", aber der Laden ist autentisch - FRAGEN lohnt sich...
> 
> ...nochmals DANKE an Schaltwerk!



Glaube ich Dir gerne.
Ich find's Klasse, dass ein Händler dabei ist und als Rotwild Fan hier in der Gemeinde mitmacht 
Ach ja, Bilder kommen natürlich immer gut


----------



## SchrottRox (8. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hammer, glaub die waren scharf auf Deinen Hirsch.
> HAst Du das vom Bike aus gedreht, sieht aus wie aum Auto raus ?



Ne nee...das war vom Lenker aus - bin ganz schön erschrocken


----------



## TOM4 (8. Januar 2010)

@knaller: zwecks Gewicht - welche Größe ist dein Rahmen? 
Mein R1 FS ist ein S. 

lg
Tom


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ....2.637 g inklusive komplettem Steuersatz....


 


Was, 2.637 g bei GrÃ¶Ãe S? Das hat mein 8 Jahre altes RCC.09 in GrÃ¶Ãe L schon nahezu gewogen!

Rotwild RCC.09 (GrÃ¶Ãe L-Competition / 52 cm) 2.366,00 g
DT Swiss XM180 (6,5 x 1,5") 181,00 g
DT Swiss Einbaubuchsen (4 x 8 mm / 21,8 mm) 10,00 g
Ritchey WCS inklusive Ahead Kralle & Deckel(1 1/8â) 127,00 g
In GrÃ¶Ãe M, aber ohne die losen Steuersatzteile bringt es dieser 2008er auf nur 2.340 g. Meine losen Steuersatzteile inklusive Kralle wiegen 51 g. Das wÃ¤ren in Summe 2.391 g.






Hat Deiner ein BleifÃ¼llung oder ist das ein Tippfehler bzw. Zahlendreher?


GruÃ
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Januar 2010)

vergiss nicht den Kettenstrebenschutz - alle losen Teile übrigens mitgewogen...

...und bei mir ist die zusätzliche "kleine" Strebe zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe eingeschweißt!

Greetz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ne nee...das war vom Lenker aus - bin ganz schön erschrocken



Grazy


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

Kettenstrebenschutz wiegt 23 g und die Abstützung des Sitzrohrs maximal 50 g. Dafür ist der Rahmen in Größe S mindestens um diese 50 g wieder leichter!

Geht man mal in der Rotwild Historie zurück, zu der Zeit, wo ADP die Gewichte noch genannt hat (2007), dann hatte das damalige RCC 1.2 bei größe M ein ofiizielles Gewicht von 2.140 g! Da sind 2.637 g für mehr oder weniger das gleiche Bike in Größe S im Jahre 2009 extrem viel. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> bei den weiss/roten Rahmen werde ich immer wieder schwach!
> 
> Aber bitte vor dem Zusammenbau das Wiegen nicht vergessen! Am besten alle Einzelteile, damit man mal einen Überblick bekommt. Habe ich bei meinem auch gemacht (Photos in meiner Galerie). Aber speziell den Rahmen, da ADP sich ja seit drei Jahren ziert, das Gewicht offen zu legen. Danke!
> 
> ...



Lasst uns in der IG doch 'ne "Gewichts Position" aufmachen.
So bekommen wir dann auch einen Überblick über die echten Gewichte 

Vielleicht übernimmt das ja Deichfräse, oder einer von euch Leichtbau Freaks. 
Bin da als C1 Cross Fahrer  mit > 10 kg nicht qualifiziert für


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Geht man mal in der Rotwild Historie zurück, zu der Zeit, wo ADP die Gewichte noch genannt hat (2007),
> Gruß
> Thomas



Verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso keine Gewichtsangaben mehr gemacht werden.
Viel Kunden wiegen die Teile dann doch (siehe hier) und die Magazine auch.
Da Kataloge doch schon gedruckt sind wäre das doch 'ne feine Sache für ein up date auf der Rotwild HP


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

Cannondale schreibt auf seiner Hompage z.B. dass sie keinen Angaben mehr machen, da viel Konkurrenten hier schummeln oder die kleinste Rahmengröße nehmen (z.B. Cube). Cannondale empfiehlt beim Händler selber zu wiegen und vor Ort mit tatsächliche Werten der Konkurrenz zu vergleichen.

Leuchtendes Beispiel im positiven Sinn ist hier Liteville, die zu jeder Rahmengröße das Gewicht auf ihrer Homepage angeben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (8. Januar 2010)

Aber stimmen die Angaben der Gewichte bei Liteville? Liest dort jemand im Threat mit....  

Bei mir stand die Entscheidung zwischen dem Liteville 301 und dem C1. Ein offizieller Händler hat mir im Juli gesagt, dass er die nächsten 301-Rahmen im November erwartet. Habe ihn im November besucht, er hat dann direkt dort angerufen, Liefertermin des MK8 wurde auf Februar 2010 verschoben....   mit einem kleinen Lächeln.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee. Sollten wir machen. Eine Sammlung der Rotwild Rahmengewichte. Dann kann ADP, da sie ja zu faul zum Messen sind (oder ist es gar die Angst vor den tatsächlichen Werten), die Mittelwerte auf Ihre Homepage übernehmen. ;-)

Anbei eine PDF Version einer Excel-Datei mit allen von mir für meine Bikes ermittelten Rahmen und Komponentengewichte (gewogen, Herstellerangaben, Weight Weenies List, geschätzt).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Aber stimmen die Angaben der Gewichte bei Liteville? Liest dort jemand im Threat mit....


 
Keine Ahnung ob die Rahmengewichte dort realistisch sind. Gemessen sehen sie schon mal nicht aus, da die Gewichtszunahme von Rahmengröße zu Rahmengröße mir zu pauschal und gleichmäßig erscheint. Aber die Größenordnung der Gewichtszunahmen dürfte Pi mal Daumen hinkommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

So, ich habe mal in der IG den Anfang gemacht und Rahmengewicht zu meinem R.GT1 hinterlegt. Kompettbike und RCC.09 folgen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (8. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


>



Nutzen scooter_werner und du den selben Keller? Der Hintergrund kommt mir so bekannt vor...


----------



## at021971 (8. Januar 2010)

Ist ja nicht mein Bild. Das Bild ist ja auch aus der Gallerie von scooter_werner verlinkt. Ich selber habe ja ein R.GT1.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schmittler (8. Januar 2010)

Na dann


----------



## Schaltwerk- (9. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klar doch, why not.
> Als alter Hunsrücker bin ich jedenfalls begeistert, auch dass wir hier mal einen "Insider" dabei haben
> 
> Erzähl mal mehr, seit wann führst Du Rotwild? Wie zufrieden bist Du mit deren Produkte und Dienstleistung. (Keine Angst, es bleibt unter uns.....)
> ...


 
Guten Morgen,

habe mit Rotwild schon seit Jahren zu tun. Seit letztem Jahr dann mehr in eigener Sache. ))
Was soll ich hier zu den Produkten und Dienstleistungen sagen? 
Die Produkte sind der Hammer und die Dienstleistungen kann man nur schwer überbieten. Die Jungs machen einen sehr guten Job in Dietzenbach. 
Ich als Händler bemühe mich aber auch, dass die Kunden mit dem Produkt zufrieden sind und auch in Zukunft der Marke treu bleiben. 

Der R1 FS von "Knaller" ist wirklich super chic....habe ihn aber auch gewogen....bei mir war er komischerweise etwas leichter. Liegt vielleicht an der Waage. 
Wenn jemand das Gewicht eines R2 FS 2009 in Gr. M haben möchte - hab den hier noch nackig liegen. 

Teileanfragen sind natürlich willkommen.....gute Preise, gute Besserung. 
Werde auch ein paar Sachen in den Teilemarkt einfügen. 



 Habe noch ein Satz DT Swiss X1800 hier liegen.....Preis?


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> ....Wenn jemand das Gewicht eines R2 FS 2009 in Gr. M haben möchte - hab den hier noch nackig liegen.....


 
Erst einmal willkommen bei uns! Und dann mal zu. Wiege ihn mit Dämpfer und komplettem Steuersatz oder wenn er ganz ohne ist, auch nackt. Mache ein Photo und poste es hier in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft: Rotwild Gewichte (Rahmen & Komplettbikes)

Ich habe dort mal mit meinen beiden (RCC.09 & R.GT1) den Anfang gemacht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schaltwerk- (9. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Erst einmal willkommen bei uns! Und dann mal zu. Wiege ihn mit Dämpfer und komplettem Steuersatz oder wenn er ganz ohne ist, auch nackt. Mache ein Photo und poste es hier in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft: Rotwild Gewichte (Rahmen & Komplettbikes)
> 
> Ich habe dort mal mit meinen beiden (RCC.09 & R.GT1) den Anfang gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Thomas,

Rahmen ist gewogen und Foto ist gemacht. Wie kann ich denn Fotos einfügen?


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Das Foto hast Du ja schon in Deine Gallerie eingefügt. Dort gibt es unter dem Bild einen Link der "BBCode ein-/ausblenden". Da findest Du dann den Code für drei Bildergrößen, den Du in einen Threat einfügen kannst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Die 2.330 g sind nur mit den eingebauten Teilen des Steuersatzes, oder hast Du die Kappen, den Gabelkonus und die Kralle noch irgendwo am Rahmen befestigt gehabt?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schaltwerk- (9. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die 2.330 g sind nur mit den eingebauten Teilen des Steuersatzes, oder hast Du die Kappen, den Gabelkonus und die Kralle noch irgendwo am Rahmen befestigt gehabt?
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Ich habe es ohne Kappe und Gabelkonus gemessen. Dafür die Zettel dran gelassen.
Denke aber so 20gr kann man noch drauf rechnen. 

Versuche mal das Bild einzufügen....kann aber nur einen Code finden...also auch nur eine Bildergröße...was mache ich falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

Wow, Ihr nehmt's aber genau 
Paar Seiten vorher gab's 'ne Diskussion, dass die Bikes immer schwerer werden. Denke das liegt auch am Trend zu mehr Komfort, Sicherheit und Haltbarkeit. Genau wie bei Autos. Ein Porsche 911 Bj 71 wiegt ca 1000 kg und ein heutiger 911 (997) ca 1500 kg 
Bei den MTB tragen grössere Lager, mehr Federweg, fette Hydrogeformte Rohre, grosse Scheibenbremsen, breite Reifen, und auch gepulverte, statt Alu-polierte Rahmen wesentlich zu einer Gewichtserhöhung bei.
Das können dann selbst Leichtbaumaterialien kaum noch ausgleichen, zumal die Bikes dadurch noch teurer werden.

Für mich ist das Gewicht gar nicht sooooo relevant.
Freue mich über mein C1 Cross, ein fettes solides Teil, mit ordendlich Federweg ein optimaler Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Haltbarkeit und Performance


----------



## acid-driver (9. Januar 2010)

naja guck mal im leichtbauforum, wie sich da die köpfe eingeschlagen werden, weil irgendein teil zu schwer ist 

hydrogeformte rahmen können durchaus leichter sein, da man an bestimmten stellen material wegnehmen kann, wenn man dann noch eloxiert, kann man auch den lack sparen.

mein neues bike wird auch an die 15kg wiegen, da versuche ich auch, jedes gramm rauszuholen. gerade bei den laufrädern bringts am meisten.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht spinne ich ja, aber 500 gr. mehr oder weniger sind mir egal.
Hauptsache, der Bock hält und das Fahrwerk kann was wegstecken


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> ....kann aber nur einen Code finden...also auch nur eine Bildergröße...was mache ich falsch?


 
Hier dir drei Codes. Unterscheiden sich im Text nur durch
- thumb
- medium
- large


```
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/547686][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/0/4/6/3/_/thumb/DSC00933.JPG[/IMG][/url]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/547686][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/0/4/6/3/_/medium/DSC00933.JPG[/IMG][/url]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/547686][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/0/4/6/3/_/large/DSC00933.JPG[/IMG][/url]
```
 
Hier mal die Sicht auf sie Links in Deiner Gallerie.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2010)

@ acid-driver:
Was wird es denn für ein Bike? 

Ich denke auch über ein neues Projekt nach. Nur über die Kategorie bin ich mir noch nicht einig. 
Vermutlich wird es aber ein Rotwild-Hardtail, da ich doch mehr Racer bin. Das fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung und außerdem kann ich den kompletten Antrieb und die Schaltung von meinem Centurion übernehmen. Das steht zur Zeit auf der Rolle. Wenn der Winterpokal zu Ende ist, wird es zerlegt und die Teile, die ich nicht mehr brauche werden verkauft.


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Vielleicht spinne ich ja, aber 500 gr. mehr oder weniger sind mir egal.
> Hauptsache, der Bock hält und das Fahrwerk kann was wegstecken


 
Du hast schon Recht Alex. Sehe ich auch so. Wo ich aber mal spezielle die Laufräder davon ausnehmen möchte. Da haben 500 g eine fatale Wirkung.

Aber trotzdem ist es doch mal interessant, auch weil seit 2008 immer wieder die Frage nach den Rotwild Bike/Rahmen-Gewichten aufkommen, diese mal zu sammeln.

Wir, bei unserer Größe, spielen eh in einer Liga, wo wir beim Leichtbau niemals eine Blumentopf gewinnen werden. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Du hast schon Recht Alex. Sehe ich auch so. Wo ich aber mal spezielle die Laufräder davon ausnehmen möchte. Da haben 500 g eine fatale Wirkung.
> 
> Aber trotzdem ist es doch mal interessant, auch weil seit 2008 immer wieder die Frage nach den Rotwild Bike/Rahmen-Gewichten aufkommen, diese mal zu sammeln.
> 
> ...



Bin bei Dir, die Gewichtsübersicht macht für die Gemeinde voll Sinn. Guter Service, von Kumpels für Kumpels 
Finde die Rotwild IG wird immer besser


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2010)

Das sehe ich genau so. Achte auch nicht auf jedes Gramm, aber interessant finde ich es schon. Ich wiege auch oft einzelne Teile, so aus Interesse. Beim LRS geb ich Thomas Recht. Das macht wirklich was aus. 
Zur Zeit arbeite ich aber am körpereigenem Leichtbau.  Wenn das wieder stimmt, sind die Räder dran.


----------



## Knaller2010 (9. Januar 2010)

Das Schlachtfest ist beendet...



Jetzt geht's an den Aufbau - und immer eifrig wiegen - ja,ja, ich weiß 

Theoretisch müsste ich auf 11,5 kg kommen (Sagt Excel zumindest )

Greetz


----------



## acid-driver (9. Januar 2010)

hey, jmr...

kombiniere die firma deines winterbikes mit meinem neuen album in der fotogalerie und die hast die lösung 

helius AM - mattschwarz - rot elox-teile


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2010)

Ein Helius AM, das wird ja was ganz Feines!  Bin mal gespannt. Hab im Nicolai-Forum mal ein schwarz/rot eloxiertes Bike gesehen, war obermäßig gut!

Nachtrag zum Thema Gewicht. Ich hab mal mein R1 FS an meine Waage gehangen. Mit XT-Pedalen, Sigma Tacho-Kram, dem Halter für die Topeak-Satteltasche  und zwei Rotwild Flaschenhalter wiegt das Bike genau 11,70 kg.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2010)

11,7kg?
Ich würde es gut füttern, dann kommt es sicher wieder auf die Beine!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2010)

Hab mal im RW Service Portal geschaut. Für das 2010er R.R1 FS gibt Rotwild je nach Ausstattung Gewichte von 11,0 kg bis 11,5 kg ohne Anbauteile an.

Dann ist bei meinem noch alles in Butter und es ist nicht magersüchtig oder untergewichtig. 
Aber ich sehe gerade, es hat noch dicke Schuhe in Form von zwei Nobby Nic`s an. Die zieht es aber im Frühjahr noch aus. 


@ alex:  kannst wieder aufstehen. Hier sind einige in dem Forum unterwegs, die noch verrückter sind als ich.


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte hier noch die mit Sicherheit leichtesten Rotwild Bikes anzubieten. Nachteil, sie sind leider nur 3D und lassen sich nur indoor und auf dem Tacx Fortius in der Virtual Reality fahren! 


















Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2010)

Siehst du alex_RCC03, das ist verrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2010)

Ha! Da pfeif ich doch auf ein paar Grämmer und fahre lieber in der Natural Reality...

...wobei das heute schon mächtig anstrengend war. In einer Stunde bin ich gerade mal 8 km weit gekommen und war völlig durchgeschwitzt Aber scheee wars trotzdem...


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2010)

Wir haben es vorgestern auch noch probiert. 5,5 km in 39 Minuten bei Tiefschnee. Haben die Tour dann abgebrochen. So ne schlechte Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. 
Setzte mich gleich wieder auf die Rolle, da es schon wieder schneit.


----------



## acid-driver (9. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein Helius AM, das wird ja was ganz Feines!  Bin mal gespannt. Hab im Nicolai-Forum mal ein schwarz/rot eloxiertes Bike gesehen, war obermäßig gut!



ja, so ähnlich wird meins auch. zumindest der rahmen ist recht gleich. 
ansonsten kommt soweit es geht "made in germany" ausstattung dran 

wenns denn da ist...irgendwann im februar


----------



## Orakel (9. Januar 2010)

die erste Runde in 2010, bei mir waren es heut knappe 10km 1 1/4 Std.


----------



## hotchili001 (9. Januar 2010)

*Hier mal das R.R1-FS meiner Frau!*


----------



## hotchili001 (9. Januar 2010)

*Hier mal noch ein Blick auf die Waage!*

*



*

*Das Bike wiegt in Größe "S" 10,28 Kg fahrfertig!! (inklusiv Pedale und allem Zubehör)*


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2010)

...AHHHH - drum in der Küche...


----------



## acid-driver (9. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...AHHHH - drum in der Küche...


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Ladet doch die Bilder der Bikes an der Waage auch hier hin: Rotwild Gewichte (Rahmen & Komplettbikes) 

Dann haben wir bald eine große Sammlung und gute Übersicht der Modelle und Jahrgänge.

Hier mein Rowtild R.GT1 (2009) in Größe XL/55,5 cm
Bike ist auch schon mit Komponentenliste und Einzelgewichte (Photos aller Komponenten auf der Waage in meiner Gallerie) in der entsprechenden Sektion der IG eingetragen






 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (9. Januar 2010)

*Ja,bei uns in der Schrauber-Küche! Das ist eigentlich Montageraum mit Küchenzeile!*


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. Januar 2010)

hi,
An die Specis hier. Wisst ihr einen guten, kompetenten Rotwild Händler Raum München (aber nicht weiter als 20km entfernt), der auch das eine oder andere Rotwild da stehen hat? (in diesem Fall Hardtail R1/R2).

Mir fällt eigentlich nur einer in Gauting ein. Kann da jemand was berichten? Ist dieser zu empfehlen?

Danke.
Juergen


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Ja,bei uns in der Schrauber-Küche! Das ist eigentlich Montageraum mit Küchenzeile!*



...das ist ja mal saupraktisch...muss ich unbedingt meiner Frau vorschlagen...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Aber scheee wars trotzdem...



Du meintest SchNee wars, oder?


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> hi,
> An die Specis hier. Wisst ihr einen guten, kompetenten Rotwild Händler Raum München (aber nicht weiter als 20km entfernt), der auch das eine oder andere Rotwild da stehen hat? (in diesem Fall Hardtail R1/R2).
> 
> Mir fällt eigentlich nur einer in Gauting ein. Kann da jemand was berichten? Ist dieser zu empfehlen?
> ...


 
Du meinst Markus Nast sein Rad(t)los in Gauting. Da habe ich mein letztes her. Markus ist sehr nett und kompetent. Er hat auch engste Verbindungen zu ADP und geht mit denen unter anderem immer auf die Eurobike, um dort die Rotwild Bikes zu promoten.

Es gibt noch einen Rotwild Händler in Martinsried. Dessen Laden hat ähnlich (kleine) Dimensionen wie der von Markus. Markus hat aber noch einen weiteren Verkaufsraum oben, wo weitere Räder stehen. Er sagte mir, dass er nach Auslieferung der 2010er Modelle, von jedem eines da haben wird.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Du meintest SchNee wars, oder?



Hab ich mich etwa vertippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ alex:  kannst wieder aufstehen. Hier sind einige in dem Forum unterwegs, die noch verrückter sind als ich.



Stimmt, z.B. hotchili 

Repekt, hat er hat sogar eine Schrauberküche. 
Meine Holde würde mir so was von  ins Kreuz springen


----------



## hotchili001 (9. Januar 2010)

*Das ist aber nicht unsere Hauptküche,die sieht etwas anders aus!!*
*Unsere 5 Rotwild Bikes haben halt ein eigenes Zimmer! Und wenn man beim schrauben mal durst bekommt,ist so eine komplette Küche halt praktisch!*
*Aber da steht meine Holde voll hinter!*


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Handelt es sich hier um eine Spezialanfertigung oder wurde ein normaler rr2 zum Rennrad umfuntioniert?




Nein, das muß eine Sonderanfertigung sein.......!

Hat jemand eine Rolle für den gebrauch in einer Etagenwohnung? Das Spinningbike ist zu laut für meine Nachbarn unter mir!


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>


Hi Jürgen,

Du hast 2 Bikes mit Fox Gabeln. Jeweils aber nicht in der passenden Farbe zum Bike. Dem könnte, so glaube ich, auf einfache Weise abgeholfen werden.

Nach meinem Wissensstand unterschieden sich die Standrohre der Fox F32 Float Gabel nicht. Du müsstest also mit wenig Aufwand in der Lage ein, diese unter den Bikes zu tauschen. Passende neue Decals bekommt man bei Toxoholic.

War nur Mal so eine Idee!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Das ist aber nicht unsere Hauptküche,die sieht etwas anders aus!!*
> *Unsere 5 Rotwild Bikes haben halt ein eigenes Zimmer! Und wenn man beim schrauben mal durst bekommt,ist so eine komplette Küche halt praktisch!*
> *Aber da steht meine Holde voll hinter!*



Wow, 5 Rotwild Bikes plus eine Haupt und Nebenküche. 
Absolutes Benchmark. 

@HHNinja
Obwohl deine Küche mit Sicherheit die stylichste ist 

Zeig doch noch mal ein aktuelles Foto. BITTE


----------



## hotchili001 (9. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow, 5 Rotwild Bikes plus eine Haupt und Nebenküche.
> Absolutes Benchmark.
> 
> @HHNinja
> ...


 
*Wovon ein aktuelles Foto?*


----------



## hhninja81 (9. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow, 5 Rotwild Bikes plus eine Haupt und Nebenküche.
> Absolutes Benchmark.
> 
> @HHNinja
> ...




das? Mein Rennrad ist Mattschwarz, suche noch ´ne passende Wand


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> 
> Du hast 2 Bikes mit Fox Gabeln. Jeweils aber nicht in der passenden Farbe zum Bike. Dem könnte, so glaube ich, auf einfache Weise abgeholfen werden.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Die weiße Fox am R.GT2 passt sehr gut zum Rest der Rades. Ich mag die Kombination schwarz/silber/weiß. Damit fällt s auch auf. Sieht man selten. Das gab es letzes Jahr auch fast so bei Rotwild. Nennt sich R.GT2 Marathon: Klick und runterscollen

Beim R.R1 FS habe ich bewußt nicht soviel weiß verwendet. Es sollte nicht zu weiß sein. Wollte eine gute Mischung zwischen schwarz/weiß und rot. 

Klar die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Und die R.R1 mit weißer Fox gefallen mir auch gut, aber es muß ja nicht immer Serie sein. 
Weiß ist edel, aber manchmal kann ich es auch nicht mehr sehen. Vor allem beim putzen. 


Das R.R1 FS von Hotchilie`s Frau ist mir wiederum schon wieder zu weiß. Die Komponenten (Sattelstütze, Vorbau,Lenker) sind mir zu viel des Guten. Aber die Gabel wiederum finde ich optisch sehr gut am Rad, mal abgesehen von der Funktion.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> das? Mein Rennrad ist Mattschwarz, suche noch ´ne passende Wand



@hotchili001,
Meinte das hier von HHNinja


----------



## Orakel (9. Januar 2010)

auch heute,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Du meinst Markus Nast sein Rad(t)los in Gauting. Da habe ich mein letztes her.


 
ja genau war aber selber noch nie dort - ich habe nur gehört davon. Sind die 2010 Modelle noch nicht ausgeliefert? Wann ist damit zu rechnen?

LG,
Juergen


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....Nennt sich R.GT2 Marathon: Klick und runterscollen....


 
Sowas, hatte ich noch nie in dieser Kombination gesehen. Aber bei einem Bike, das fast ausschließlich in schwaz und grau gehalten ist, wäre das nichts für mich. Ausnahme wäre hier das 2010er R.R2, da hier Hinterbau, Gabel und Laufräder das Bild abrunden.



> Beim R.R1 FS habe ich bewußt nicht soviel weiß verwendet. Es sollte nicht zu weiß sein. Wollte eine gute Mischung zwischen schwarz/weiß und rot.....


 
Beim R.R1 FS geht die schwarze Gabel auch für mich in Ordnung. Das passt schon aus symmetrischen Erwägungen, da Hinterbau und Gabel in gleicher Farbe gehalten sind. Zudem führt es eine alte Rotwild Tradition fort, denn in den Anfängen war der Hinterbau meist in der Farbe der Gabel gehalten. Seinerzeit war es dann halt beides Mal meist rot. 

Optisches Highlight wäre an einem R.R1 FS wie auch R.GT1 natürlich eine DT Swiss XRC/XMC. Nur leider sind die guten Stücke einfach viel zu weich und labil. Zudem haben sie nicht die Funktionalität einer Fox.

Aber klar, jeder wie er es mag!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ja genau war aber selber noch nie dort - ich habe nur gehört davon. Sind die 2010 Modelle noch nicht ausgeliefert? Wann ist damit zu rechnen?
> 
> LG,
> Juergen


 
Die 2010 sollten alle ausgeliefert sein. Ich habe bei S-Tec alle außer die R.R1/R.R2 GTs gesehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die 2010 sollten alle ausgeliefert sein. Ich habe bei S-Tec alle außer die R.R1/R.R2 GTs gesehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
OK - ich bin am HT R2 interessiert. Liste 3399,- ...10% müssten bei Barkauf drinnen sein, oder?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

Wahrscheinlich nur 5%, wie bei der Gewichtstoleranz 

In der COMP Ausstattung kommt es schon für 2799,- daher, schau mal hier

http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010/rr2-ht-2010


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> auch heute,



Cool 

Was machen die Finger?


----------



## Knaller2010 (9. Januar 2010)

Na wird doch...







Habe eben die Kette montiert:kotz: - ekelige Sauerei
Die Sattelstütze ist nur 30,1 und ich brauch 31,6 - glücklicher Weise hatte mein Nachbar noch ne Aluhülse
Sollte alles morgen früh fertig sein...

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> In der COMP Ausstattung kommt es schon für 2799,- daher, schau mal hier
> 
> http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010/rr2-ht-2010


 

Ich weiß, wird man aber nicht viel einsparen wenn man SLX mit XT tauscht. SLX hat mich vom Schaltverhalten nicht überzeugt.


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> OK - ich bin am HT R2 interessiert. Liste 3399,- ...10% müssten bei Barkauf drinnen sein, oder?


 
Also ich habe da keine wirklichen Erfahrunsgwerte, da ich mein neues R.GT1 als Upgarde gekauft habe und für den Rahmen nur 50% vom Neupreis bezahlt habe. Die Fox 32 Talas 140 RLC habe ich für, auch im Vergleich zu Online-Händlern, günstige 760 EUR bekommen. Hier muß man noch berücksichtigen, dass er es mir ermöglicht hat, eine schwarze zu bekommen, die es eigentlich nur an Komplettbikes gibt. Auf die Rotwild Parts habe ich im Schnitte 7,5% bekommen.

Bei dem Deal habe ich, wegen des Upgrade-Case, diesmal aber auch nicht verhandelt. Diese Preise hat Markus von sich aus gemacht. Und ich fand es für den Händler vor Ort und diesem speziellen Fall ok. Bei einem Komplettbike würde ich auch mit einer Erwartung von 10% Rabatt bei ihm vorstellig werden.

Aber was ich noch sagen kann ist, dass Markus mir ohne Voranmeldung, nachdem mein erstes RCC.09 2004, eine Woche vor dem TransAlp Risse zeigte, den von Rotwild umgehend gelieferten Rahmen in 2 Tagen, wieder aufgebaut hat. Dafür hat er nichts verlangt, so dass ich ihm dann was in die Kaffeekasse getan und noch ein paar Sachen gekauft habe. Er hat durch seinen selbstlosen Einsatz und Bindung an Rotwild ermöglicht, dass unser Transalp wie geplant und ohne Verzug stattfinden konnte. Und dies alles, obwohl das Bike von S-tec war.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Na wird doch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du brauchst die ganze Nacht um das Vorderrad einzuhängen? 
Sieht doch schon prima aus


----------



## Kettenschleifer (9. Januar 2010)

Frage: Was ist Qualität?

Antwort: Wenn der Kunde wiederkommt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wird man aber nicht viel einsparen wenn man SLX mit XT tauscht. SLX hat mich vom Schaltverhalten nicht überzeugt.



Allerdings, würde bei dem hochwertigen Rahmen auch XT nehmen.
Manchmal gibt es auch Demo Bikes, ansonsten würde ich auch den 10% Versuch machen.
Viel Glück


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Januar 2010)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Frage: Was ist Qualität?
> 
> Antwort: Wenn der Kunde wiederkommt.



Stimmt... 
Hast Du dein R2 WC jetzt endlich?


----------



## Kettenschleifer (9. Januar 2010)

Nein leider noch nicht, denke wenn Rotwild noch Ferien hat, wirds noch bis nächste Woche dauern. 
Habe nicht das WC bestellt sondern das Race welches aber teilweise umgebaut wird.


----------



## Kettenschleifer (9. Januar 2010)

SLR Laufräder habe ich schon, sonst kommt noch Sram x.0 Schaltung und Marta SL dran und Carbon Lenker und Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (9. Januar 2010)

So! Fettich is die Laube...



Musste leider nochmal :kotz:... da ich meine Louise nochmal entlüften durfte (altes Liebhaberstück hinten) - wird wohl auch weichen müssen.

Sattel und Stütze kommen als nächstes - leider müsst Ihr Euch noch bis morgen gedulden um das Gewicht zu erfahren - ich habe keine "Hängewaage..."
Greetz
Knaller

PS: Morgen wird gefahren... (schei... auf die Fingerchen )


----------



## at021971 (9. Januar 2010)

Dann mal Glückwunsch von meiner Seite und viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

Gewichtmäßig tippe ich mal auf 12,2 kg. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2010)

...genau - morgen wird wieder gefahren

Ach, da fällt mir gerade ein...hat ja auch was mit Rotwild zu tun, war noch mit dem RFR03...will ich euch nicht vorenthalten - in der Glotze kommt eh nix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0_SFAXe-w4"]YouTube- Monte Grappa, Mini HellÂ´s Gate - Grandioser Wanderweg mit MTB[/ame]

und ich freue mich auf März...dann bin ich wieder dort ...klar mit dem neuen Platzhirsch...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> So! Fettich is die Laube...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ja mal richtig gut aus, Dein "Restebike"  
Glückwunsch und viel Spass bei der Probefahrt. 
Pass auf, dass Du nicht auf die Nuss fällst, es soll glatt sein


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...genau - morgen wird wieder gefahren
> 
> Ach, da fällt mir gerade ein...hat ja auch was mit Rotwild zu tun, war noch mit dem RFR03...will ich euch nicht vorenthalten - in der Glotze kommt eh nix
> 
> ...



Witziges Filmchen, hast aber auch wirklich jeder der 100 Kurven abgedreht, oder 
Pass auf dass Deine Lache am Schluss nicht von Stefan Raab entdeckt wird 
Stell das Teil doch mal in das Video Archiv unserer IG.


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn de meinst, dann stell ich es rein...vielleicht lade ich es auch noch mal neu hoch, die YT-Qualität ist ja nicht so berauschend.

Im Prinzip gibt es sogar zwei Filmchens, weil wir uns abwechselnd aufgenommen haben - würde man die in der richtigen Reihenfolge zusammenstzen, wären wirlich fast alle Kehren drauf

ABER ERST MAL RAUS IN DEN SCHNEE!!


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...genau - morgen wird wieder gefahren
> 
> Ach, da fällt mir gerade ein...hat ja auch was mit Rotwild zu tun, war noch mit dem RFR03...will ich euch nicht vorenthalten - in der Glotze kommt eh nix
> 
> und ich freue mich auf März...dann bin ich wieder dort ...klar mit dem neuen Platzhirsch...



Du bist GrappaBikers bei gps-tour.info? Deine Touren sind mir schon mal dort beim stöbern aufgefallen.  Gefallen mit echt gut! 
Ich bin dort auch vertreten, aber ich bin letztes Jahr mit meinem Touren nach gpsies.com umgezogen.


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Januar 2010)

*Hier mal ein Bild von einem schönen Restebike!*
*Es ist zwar kein Rotwild,aber auch sehr nett!*


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein Bild von einem schönen Restebike!*
> *Es ist zwar kein Rotwild,aber auch sehr nett!*



Schönes Bike! Testbike oder Neuanschaffung? 

So wie ich das im Hintergrund sehe ist die Familie hotchili voll auf Mountainbike eingestellt. 
Unsere bikes stehen zwar auch schön hier in meinem warmen Büro, aber ins Wohnzimmer dürfen sie noch nicht.


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Januar 2010)

*Das Bike ist ein Neuaufbau mit noch vorhandenen Teilen gewesen. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Das Bike ist ein Neuaufbau mit noch vorhandenen Teilen gewesen. *



ich seh das schon, bei dir kommt auch nur der größte schrott ans zweit(dritt?)bike...


----------



## TOM4 (10. Januar 2010)

ich hab hier mal eine bescheidene frage und zwar seit ihr alle multimillionäre? 
soviele hochpreisige bikes in einem privathaushalt hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.

es ist ja nicht einmal so das es alle verschiedene baujahre sind, sondern fast alle aus dem selben jahr!

wie geht das?

voll neid!!!

lg
tom


----------



## Schaltwerk- (10. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> OK - ich bin am HT R2 interessiert. Liste 3399,- ...10% müssten bei Barkauf drinnen sein, oder?


 
Moin,

bei Bedarf kannst du dich gerne mal bei mir melden. 

02671 603500 Mo-Fr 9-18Uhr

Wäre doch gelacht wenn wird da nicht noch was machen könnten.


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Du bist GrappaBikers bei gps-tour.info? Deine Touren sind mir schon mal dort beim stöbern aufgefallen.  Gefallen mit echt gut!
> Ich bin dort auch vertreten, aber ich bin letztes Jahr mit meinem Touren nach gpsies.com umgezogen.



Ja, ein Kumpel und ich gehen da mindestens zwei mal im Jahr hin...und das schon seit zehn Jahren. Und wir haben noch immer nicht alle Trails gefahren...

Mir hat halt bisher gefallen, dass man dort völlig alleine unterwegs war. Bis auf Rennradler, klar auf Teer, hat man dort nie jemand mit dem Bike getroffen. Mittlerweile haben die Italiener wohl auch Gefallen am MTB gefunden und ab und an sieht man mal einen. Darum haben wir uns auch überlegt, die Touren wo wir GPS-Daten haben, zu "veröffentlichen". Und nicht zuletzt hat uns der Besitzer der L´antica Abbazia (das ist die Pizzeria vor Ort) gebeten, dieses zu tun - klar, er will natürlich noch mehr Kundschaft anlocken. Bislang ist die Gegend nur durch die Gleitschirmflieger bekannt und darüber lernte auch ich sie kennen. Und während meine Kumpels mit ihren Flugsäcken in den Lüften verweilten, versuchte ich die vielen Wanderwege zu erkunden.
Irgendwann konnte ich den zweiten "GrappaBiker" überzeugen, dass Mountainbiken eigentlich viel schöner ist (zumindest sportlicher) und seitdem fahren wir meist gemeinsam dort. Nur schade, dass wir nicht schon früher GPS hatten...
Aber so müssen wir halt alle Wege nach und nach noch einmal abfahren


----------



## Schaltwerk- (10. Januar 2010)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Nein leider noch nicht, denke wenn Rotwild noch Ferien hat, wirds noch bis nächste Woche dauern.
> Habe nicht das WC bestellt sondern das Race welches aber teilweise umgebaut wird.


 
Rotwild hat doch keine Ferien mehr. Die arbeiten schon seit einer Woche wieder. 

@Knaller : Das Bike sieht ja wirklich gut aus. Hat ja dann alles sehr gut geklappt. 
Hätte übrigens noch eine P 200 Sattelstütze von Rotwild für schlappe 49,- Euro.  Die hat dann auch 31,6mm


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Jetzt passiert das woran ich seit ein paar Tagen gedacht habe. 
Ich finde es nicht gut, daß der Threat jetzt hier zu einem Verkaufsforum mutiert. 
Sorry *Schaltwerk-* aber bitte mach deine Verkäufe lieber in deinem Laden, weiter bei Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt. 

Versteh das nicht falsch, ist jetzt kein Angriff auf dich. 

mtb-news.de ist ein Forum. Die Verantwortlichen hier möchten auch nicht, daß das Forum von Händlern oder auch Privatmenschen als Verkaufsmarkt mißbraucht wird. Dafür haben sie ja den Bikemarkt eingerichtet. Auch da herrschen strenge Regeln und man muß sich registrieren.

Oder wie seht ihr das??? Mach doch einfach deine Angebote per Privatmail.


----------



## Andreas S. (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gut, daß der Threat jetzt hier zu einem Verkaufsforum mutiert.
> Oder wie seht ihr das??? Mach doch einfach deine Angebote per Privatmail.




Sehe ich ganz genau so!!!


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2010)

dito


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Januar 2010)

Sehe ich genauso. Aber bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen...soll niemand verzürnt werden

Könnt ihr doch per PN regeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

Dito! Geschäftliches sollte bilateral abgeklärt werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Januar 2010)

*Das ist absolut richtig!*


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Januar 2010)

yep, sehe ich auch so 

Finde es Klasse, dass Du dich geoutet hast, aber bitte nix geschäftliches hier 
Sollte 'ne Gemeinde für Rotwild Kumpels/Fahrer bleiben.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ich hab hier mal eine bescheidene frage und zwar seit ihr alle multimillionäre?
> soviele hochpreisige bikes in einem privathaushalt hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.
> 
> es ist ja nicht einmal so das es alle verschiedene baujahre sind, sondern fast alle aus dem selben jahr!
> ...



Frage ich mich auch 

Und ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, 
Habe sogar schon angefangen mich bei meiner Süssen zu rechtfertigen, dass wir 3 Rotwild im Fuhrpark haben.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2010)

wobei die andern beiden doch für frau und tochter sind?


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch
> 
> Und ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen,
> Habe sogar schon angefangen mich bei meiner Süssen zu rechtfertigen, dass wir 3 Rotwild im Fuhrpark haben.


 
*Der große Vorteil ist,wenn die Süße mitzieht und selbst begeisterte Bikerin ist!*
*Meine Frau kann klasse biken und kennt sich hervorragend mit der Technik aus!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wobei die andern beiden doch für frau und tochter sind?



Genau, Sie findet die Bikes auch Klasse und es hilft ungemein, dass Sie auch eins hat.
Nur, "Muss das auch für die Kleine auch schon ein Rotwild sein"...
Werde Ihr mal zeigen was andere haben, dann fahren vielleicht bald alle Rotwild in der Family


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Also das Look von hotchili ist schon ne Granate! Die bauen sehr schöne und hochwertige Rahmen. 
Bin heute mittag auch wieder ne kleine Tour mit Freundin gefahren. Sie trainiert auch immer fleißig mit, jetzt sogar bei eisigen Temperaturen. 
Wir mußten aber auf die Straße ausweichen, da die Waldwege zur Zeit nicht fahrbar sind. Zuviel Neuschnee.
Diesen Sommer gehts in die Schweiz nach Lenzerheide und da müssen wir noch etwas für tun.


----------



## hotchili001 (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Also das Look von hotchili ist schon ne Granate! Die bauen sehr schöne und hochwertige Rahmen.
> Bin heute mittag auch wieder ne kleine Tour mit Freundin gefahren. Sie trainiert auch immer fleißig mit, jetzt sogar bei eisigen Temperaturen.
> Wir mußten aber auf die Straße ausweichen, da die Waldwege zur Zeit nicht fahrbar sind. Zuviel Neuschnee.
> Diesen Sommer gehts in die Schweiz nach Lenzerheide und da müssen wir noch etwas für tun.


 
*Das LOOK fährt meine Frau! Sie wollte unbedingt mal einen Carbon-Rahmen von LOOK fahren!*
*Aber der Knaller ist das Rotwild Fully von ihr! Mit 10,2 Kg fahrfertig ist es schon in Hardtail Regionen angelangt und sie fährt auch so!!*


----------



## cervus-elaphus (10. Januar 2010)

<apropo GPS; was ist den derzeit das beste Gerät für Alpenüberquerungen? Hab zur Zeit das Garmin cs, ist aber aufgrund Größe, Gewicht und Umständliches Bedienen nicht so der Knaller unterwegs. 

Rotwild Auslieferung: Die Bikes sind alle im Zulauf, nur meins fehlt. Macht aber nix, bei dem Wetter muss meine alte Möhre sowieso herhalten. Aber die letzten Wintertouren waren trotzdem perfekt. Muss mir mal angewöhnen, die Kamera mitzunehmen um Beweisfotos zu machen.


----------



## Schaltwerk- (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jetzt passiert das woran ich seit ein paar Tagen gedacht habe.
> Ich finde es nicht gut, daß der Threat jetzt hier zu einem Verkaufsforum mutiert.
> Sorry *Schaltwerk-* aber bitte mach deine Verkäufe lieber in deinem Laden, weiter bei Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt.
> 
> ...


 
Keine Sorge. Das war keine Absicht. Leider ist das Forum hier für mich recht neu und ein wenig unübersichtlich. Finde mich hier noch nicht wirklich zurecht. 
Andere Forum sind da um einiges einfacher zu bedienen.

...wenn mir jemand den Weg zum Bikemarkt zeigt ist alles in Butter.

..und jetzt weiter mit den Themen....


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Das LOOK fährt meine Frau! Sie wollte unbedingt mal einen Carbon-Rahmen von LOOK fahren!*
> *Aber der Knaller ist das Rotwild Fully von ihr! Mit 10,2 Kg fahrfertig ist es schon in Hardtail Regionen angelangt und sie fährt auch so!!*



Respekt! Vollblutmountainbiker! Aber mir gehts da ähnlich. Wird auch von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Rennen, MTB-Urlaube, MTB-Guide und bald auch nebenberuflich Schrauber, da ist das Jahr gut ausgeplant.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Das war keine Absicht. Leider ist das Forum hier für mich recht neu und ein wenig unübersichtlich. Finde mich hier noch nicht wirklich zurecht.
> Andere Forum sind da um einiges einfacher zu bedienen.
> 
> ...wenn mir jemand den Weg zum Bikemarkt zeigt ist alles in Butter.
> ...



Kein Problem. War ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Aber da hast du Recht. Das Forum ist sehr vielseitig und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Musste mich auch erst mal zurecht finden. Der Bikemarkt ist meist ganz oben rechts bei den kleinen Verlinkungen. Klick hier
Gibt`s den Laden von dir schon länger? Wohne nicht weit von Cochem weg bei Gerolstein. Hab mir mal deine HP angeschaut. Gut gemacht! Gefällt mir.


----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> <apropo GPS; was ist den derzeit das beste Gerät für Alpenüberquerungen? Hab zur Zeit das Garmin cs, ist aber aufgrund Größe, Gewicht und Umständliches Bedienen nicht so der Knaller unterwegs......


 
Wenn es nicht um Trainingsdaten und Größe geht, dann würde ich ein Garmin Oregon nehmen. Es ist zwar kein dediziertes Bike-Navi, sonder eher ein Outdoor-GPS. Es kann aber praktisch all das, was der Edge auch kann (d.h. HR & Kadenz, Routen, Track folgen und aufzeichnen, barometrsicher Höhenmesser...).

Der echte Vorteil zum Edge 705 ist aber einmal das große Display und der schnelle Prozessor. Durch das Display ist es möglich sich auch in größerer Umgebung der eigenen Position, einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Zudem ermöglicht es der Prozessor, per Touchscreen, realtime in den Karten zu scrollen. Zudem funktioniert der Oregon mit standard Batterien oder Akkus. Nachteil ist, das durch den Touchscreen recht dunkle Display und die etwas geringere Empfindlichkeit des GPS-Empfängers.

Der kleine Bruder des Oregon, ist der Dakota. Da verliert man aber den Vorteil des großen und übersichtlichen Displays. Ähnlich dem Oregon ist der Colorado, der aber noch mal größer ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Sehe ich genau so Thomas. Gut recherchiert. Hast mir jetzt das Schreiben abgenommen. 
Die neuen Garmins sind mir noch zu teuer. Und das dunkle Display ist echt ein Nachteil. Kann ich bestätigen, da ich letzten Sommer ein Oregon 550 zum Testen für mehrere Tage hatte.
Solange mein Garmin Venture Cx es noch tut fahre ich mit dem weiter durch die Gegend. Reicht mir völlig aus an Funktionen. Puls und Höhe mache ich über Tacho.


----------



## Schaltwerk- (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kein Problem. War ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Aber da hast du Recht. Das Forum ist sehr vielseitig und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Musste mich auch erst mal zurecht finden. Der Bikemarkt ist meist ganz oben rechts bei den kleinen Verlinkungen. Klick hier
> Gibt`s den Laden von dir schon länger? Wohne nicht weit von Cochem weg bei Gerolstein. Hab mir mal deine HP angeschaut. Gut gemacht! Gefällt mir.


 
...vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Habe mich soeben dort angemeldet und warte nun auf die Post. 
Den Laden gibt es erst seit letztem Jahr...endlich mal was eigenes -  wurde so langsam mal Zeit. 
Cochem - Gerolstein ist quasi um die Ecke. Bist gern mal auf ein Kaffee hier im Laden eingeladen...natürlich alle anderen hier auch.
Die HP hat ein Freund von mir gemacht. Mir gefällt sie auch sehr gut. Nur ist die Pflege sehr aufwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Geht recht schnell. Der Brief kam bei mir nach ein paar Tagen.
War letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal beim Endertmarathon in Büchel. Aber nur die Kurzstrecke. War ein schönes Ding zum Abschluss. Werde ich dieses Jahr wieder machen. 
Groß geworden bin ich in Schweich, aber seit Jahren in ich schon ein Eifeler. 
So hin und wieder bin ich noch an der Mosel unterwegs. Meist auf den Touren rund um Bernkastel oder Schweich/Bekond.

Macht ihr in Cochem auch Touren oder ähnliches? Kenne Touren von den Jungs aus Schweich und  Mehring.

Wenn es mich mal nach Cochem verschlägt, komme ich mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei. Quasi "Werksspionage".


----------



## Schaltwerk- (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Geht recht schnell. Der Brief kam bei mir nach ein paar Tagen.
> War letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal beim Endertmarathon in Büchel. Aber nur die Kurzstrecke. War ein schönes Ding zum Abschluss. Werde ich dieses Jahr wieder machen.
> Groß geworden bin ich in Schweich, aber seit Jahren in ich schon ein Eifeler.
> So hin und wieder bin ich noch an der Mosel unterwegs. Meist auf den Touren rund um Bernkastel oder Schweich/Bekond.
> ...


 
Beim Endertmarathon sind wir natürlich auch jedes Jahr. Ist immer eine schöne Sache so als Abschluss.

Touren machen wir auch. Allerdings nur in etwas kleineren Gruppen. So langsam wird es aber....können gerne mal eine Tour im Frühjahr/Sommer machen mit ein paar Interessierten.


----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....Gut recherchiert.....


 
Nix recherchiert. Ich habe selber einen Edge 305 und einen 705. Mein Freund hat den Oregon 300. Er hatte auch einen Edge 705, bis der kurz vor dem AlpX den Geist aufgab. So hatten wir dann diese Jahr auf dem AlpX einen Edge 705 und einen Oregon mit dabei. Damit konnte wir 8 Tage lang ausgiebig Vor- und Nachteile beider Geräte vergleichen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Klar kein Problem, für ne Tour bin ich immer zu haben. 
Touren unter Freunden machen wir auch. Zusätzlich gibt es da noch www.eifeltour.eu. Bin dort oft als Guide tätig und auch sonst viel in Guido`s  Radladen in Birresborn anzutreffen. 
Dort gibt es auch eine kleine eingeschworene Rotwild/MTB-Gemeinde.


----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...... Hab mir mal deine HP angeschaut. Gut gemacht! Gefällt mir.


 
Kann Jürgens Statement nur bestätigen. Sehr schöner Shop und klasse Homepage. Und wenn ich die Schnäppchen da sehe......ich könnte glatt noch mal schwach werden. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nix recherchiert. Ich habe selber einen Edge 305 und einen 705. Mein Freund hat den Oregon 300. Er hatte auch einen Edge 705, bis der kurz vor dem AlpX den Geist aufgab. So hatten wir dann diese Jahr auf dem AlpX einen Edge 705 und einen Oregon mit dabei. Damit konnte wir 8 Tage lang ausgiebig Vor- und Nachteile beider Geräte vergleichen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Gut, das ist natürlich der Optimalfall. 
Von den Edge`s bin ich als Tourenfahrer nicht begeistert. Nur 100 Wegpunkte, d.h. längere vorgefertigte Touren sind nicht drin. Aber als Trainingsgerät bestimmt sehr gut.


----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....Nur 100 Wegpunkte, d.h. längere vorgefertigte Touren sind nicht drin....


 
Du planst, lädst und fährst sowas ja als Tracks. Und bei Tracks kann der Edge 705 16.383 Trackpunkte pro Tour speichern. Und die Anzahl der Touren ist nur durch den Speicher begrenzt. Intern hat er mittlerweile 1GB und per MicroSd gehen jetzt auch 4, 8, 16GB....

Unser Alpencross hatte über 28.000 Trackpoints, aufgeteilt auf 8 Etappen. Auch aufzeichnen kann er mittlerweile unbegrenzt (naja bis zu 1GB), da er es direkt in den internen Speicher und nicht nur in den ActiveLog schreibt.

Also so weit wie Dich der Edge, aber auch der Oregon führen kann, kommst Du auf einer Tour kaum. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cervus-elaphus (10. Januar 2010)

Danke, das hilft mir schon weiter. Wird dann wohl das Oregon, komm da beruflich auch mit 40 % Nachlass günstig dran, reicht dann mal zum ausbrobieren. Aber bis zum nächsten Cross ist es noch ne Weile, fahr dieses Jahr die Craft Trans Germany, danach ist das Freiheits- Guthaben bei meiner Frau erschöpft. Werde dann das erste mal mit Navi crossen, bin mal gespannt, ob es eine Erleichterung ist. Cochem schau ich auch mal vorbei, ist ja nicht so weit vom Hochwald entfernt.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Wie kommst du denn auf 16383 Wegpunkte? Aufzeichnen kann meins auch mehr als die angegebenen 500 Punkte.

Beispiel: Ich plane mit Fugawi eine Tour. Die Tour hat meinetwegen 765 Wegpunkte. Möchte ich diese Tour auf mein Venture draufspielen, dann muß ich die Tour auf 500 Wegpunkte reduzieren, ansonsten kürzt das GPS automatisch den Track und das Ende fehlt. 
Wenn ich Tour mit Fugawi auf 500 Punkte reduziere, wird sie von der Wegabweichung her ungenauer. 
GPS Geräte ab Vista machen 1000 Wegpunkte und die Oregons sogar 2000.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit Tracks und Wegpunkten. 
Touren, welche ich während der Fahrt aufzeichne haben durchaus schon mal 1000-1500 Wegpunkte. Die Aufzeichnung ist nicht das Problem. 
die Aufzeichnung meines AlpX hatte auch so um die 20.000 bis 25.000 Punkte. Müsste ich mal schauen. Habe auch die einzelnen Etappen Tag für Tag abgespeichert.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

Nö, das war einmal. Das mussten wir beim AlpX 2004 auch machen, da wir da noch einen ForeTrex benutzten. Beim Edge 205 - 705 gibt der interne Speicher das Limit vor. Beim Edge 205 und 305 sind es 13.000 Punkte, die durch den internen Ringspeicher vorgegeben werden. Damit können diese Geräte Touren mit maximal 13.000 Punkten abfahren und auch wieder bis zu 13.000 Trackpunkte aufzeichnen. Diese Geräte habe keine weiteren internen Speicher und damit ist bei 13.000 Trackpunten Schluss.

Beim Edge 605 und 705 legt man die Tracks im internen 1 GB Speicher ab. Den hat er zusätzlich zum Ringspeicher. Darüber hinaus kannst Du eine MicroHCSD Karte mit 4, 8, 16GB verwenden. Der Ringspeicher kann 2 x 16.383 Trackpunkte aufnehmen. Einmal für die geplanten Touren und einmal für die Aufzeichnung. In diesen Ringspeicher kann man aus dem internen und externen Speicher Touren laden und abradeln. Die Aufzeichnung der Tour speichert er seit einem der letzen FW-Updates neben dem ActiveLog auch im internen Speicher. Damit kann dieses LogFile auch mehr als die 16.383 Trackpunkte aufnehmen. Nach der Tour speicher man das gefahrene ab, so dass es als ein TCX-File im internen Speicher als einzelne Datei abgelegt wird. 

Ich schicke Dir gerne mal als Beispiel unser AlpX in der Version, die ich im Edge 705 hatte. Der Edge verarbeitet diese Dateien im TCX-Format, das eine Erweiterung des GPX-Formates ist, um zusätzliche Daten wie Kadenz und HR aufzunehmen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich habe den Vista HCX und wenn ich Touren über 500 Punkte plane oder aus dem Internet downloade, dann teile ich sie einfach auf. D.h. ich schneide sie bei Punkt 499 im MapSource einfach durch und übertrage alle Teilstücke danach auf das Gerät. Dadurch verliere ich die Genauigkeit des Tracks nicht.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja sehr interessant. Wusste ich nicht. Ich denke mal nicht, das es für mein altes Venture cx ein solches Update gibt. Werde mich mal schlau machen. 

Leider kann man in den Spezifikationen sowas nicht rauslesen.

Auf garmin.com steht beim Oregon 550t:

Wegpunkte: 2000, Routen 200, Trackaufzeichnung: 10.000 Punkte und 200 Tracks

Beim Edge 705: Wegpunkte: 100, Routen: Begrenzung nur auf interne Speicherkapazität 

TCX wird mein Venture nicht können. Aber ich würde mir die Datei mal gerne in Fugawi anschauen. Ich schicke dir meine E-Mail-Adresse.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe den Vista HCX und wenn ich Touren über 500 Punkte plane oder aus dem Internet downloade, dann teile ich sie einfach auf. D.h. ich schneide sie bei Punkt 499 im MapSource einfach durch und übertrage alle Teilstücke danach auf das Gerät. Dadurch verliere ich die Genauigkeit des Tracks nicht.
> 
> Grüße Bolzer1711



Klar, das geht natürlich auch. Hab ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

Man muss hier auch zwischen Wegpunkten und Trackpunkten unterscheiden. Trackpunkte sind das, was Dein GPS auch aufzeichnet. Diese Auszeichung kann man dann nachher auch als geplante Tour nehmen und nachfahren. Und hier kann man in die Edge Geräte zum Nachfahren 13.000 bzw. 16.383 Trackpunkte pro Tour laden. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für aus dem INet geladene Touren.

Wegpunkte sind einzelne Punkte. Die kann ich benutzten, damit das GPS bei einer routingfähigen Karte eine Route berechnen kann. Oder ich kann einzelne Punkte speichern um sie später mal wieder anzufahren. Ich kann auch Wegpunkte nehmen um eine Tour zu fahren. Der Weg zwischen den einzelnen Wegpunkten bleibt dann aber mir überlassen.

Der Venture kann 500 Wegpunkte und 20 Tracks mit je 500 Trackpunkten speichern. Wenn Du eine Tour in das Gerät lädst, dann sind das Limit nicht die 500 Wegpunkte sondern die 500 Trackpunkte. Und der Edge 705 bietet hier halt 16.383 Trackpunkte und das theoretisch so oft, wie es auf 1 + 16 GB Platz hat. In der Praxis waren es lange aber 50 Tracks á 16.383 Trackpunkte, da dann irgendwann die interne Speicherverwaltung Probleme machte. Ob das heute auch noch so ist weiß ich nicht, denn 50 Tracks habe ich gleichzeitig nie drauf.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr interessant. Wusste ich nicht. Ich denke mal nicht, das es für mein altes Venture cx ein solches Update gibt. Werde mich mal schlau machen.
> 
> Leider kann man in den Spezifikationen sowas nicht rauslesen.
> 
> ...


 
Was Garmin da scheibt, ist nicht sehr hilfreich um die Geräte und Ihre Fähigkeiten zu vergleichen. Dafür gibt es hier den kilometerlangen Edge 705 Threat im GPS Teil des Forums.

ich bezweifle, dass es eine Update für den Venture gibt, der ähnliches ermöglicht, denn das Limit seht der interne Ringspeicher und der ist beim Venture nur für 500 Trackpunkte gut. Beim Edge 705 ist dieser halt von Haus aus 16.383 Trackpunkte groß.

Da muß Du schon den Edge, Oregon, Dakota oder Colorado in Erwägung ziehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (10. Januar 2010)

Ich stelle fest, dass ich den Unterschied zwischen Weg-/und Trackpunkte nicht richtig in deiner Erklärung beachtet habe. 

Die Angabe der Trackpunkte ist leider nicht bei garmin.com beschrieben, oder ich habs nicht gefunden.

Muß jetzt mal weg. Sorry! Lang genug hier getippt. Aber Danke Thomas für die Infos.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Mainbiker363 (10. Januar 2010)

Halle Freunde,

fahre seit Jahren mit dem GPSMAP 60csx, und bein eigentlich sehr  zufrieden; Meinen Alpencross habe ich allerding völlig anders auf GPS  "gebracht" als normal üblich (Speichern über Mapsource); 
Ich habe mir die Tour zusammengestellt, mit Mapedit einen "durchsichtigen" Layer erstellt und in diesen meine komplette Tour reinkopiert; Da ich alleine unterwegs war habe ich noch zusätzlich Abstiege und Hütten eingetragen. Diesen Layer habe ich dann zu einer "GPS Kachel" gewandelt und mit den Topokarten auf dem GPS gespeichert; eigentlich sehr einfach und vorallen kann man mehrere Kacheln erstellen die ein und ausgeschaltet werden können; Ich musste mir kein Kopfzerbrechen machen über die max. Anzahl von Trackpunkten und ich wollte die Strecke immer komplett auf den Bildschirm angezeigt bekommen.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## at021971 (10. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ich hab hier mal eine bescheidene frage und zwar seit ihr alle multimillionäre?
> soviele hochpreisige bikes in einem privathaushalt hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.
> 
> es ist ja nicht einmal so das es alle verschiedene baujahre sind, sondern fast alle aus dem selben jahr!
> ...


 
Wir sind hier alles arme Schlucker, zumindest, wenn man es mit diesem Kollegen vergleicht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5603239&postcount=81

In dem ganzen Threat wimmelt es nur von Bikern, die mehr oder weniger in einem Fahrradlager wohnen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (10. Januar 2010)

erinnert mich an hawkpowers bastelzimmer


----------



## TOM4 (10. Januar 2010)

gut der kollege ist ein extrem beispiel! 
aber der hat sich wahrscheinlich nie von seinen bikes trennen können, wenn er sich ein neus gekauft hat.

aber das was hier im rotwild thread zu sehen ist, ist nicht von schlechten eltern.
sofern manche teilnehmer hier wie gesagt mehrere modelle aus einem jahrgang haben.


meine frau ist zwar keine bikerin, aber sie unterstützt mich auch komplett (kocht mir nudeln, wäscht meine lieblingsbikeklamotten wenn ich sie brauche,...), aber sie würde es nicht verstehen wenn ich mehrere tausend euro jedes jahr für räder ausgebe.

nochmals, mein beitrag ist keine verurteilung oder so, sondern nur stille bewunderung!!
lg


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> meine frau ist zwar keine bikerin, aber sie unterstützt mich auch komplett (kocht mir nudeln, wäscht meine lieblingsbikeklamotten wenn ich sie brauche,...)





Na keine falsche Bescheidenheit, bei 3 Bikes und so 'ner Frau


----------



## Schmittler (11. Januar 2010)

Der Hirsch brauchte Auslauf!


----------



## Knaller2010 (11. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Der Hirsch brauchte Auslauf!


...und? War dem Hirschen kalt oder dem Reiter? 
Greetz


----------



## Schmittler (11. Januar 2010)

Der Reiter hält es mittlerweile gute 2 Stunden ohne auch nur annäherndem Frieren aus, der Hirsch hat sich aber schon nach 1 Stunde mit festgefrorener Schaltung bemerkbar gemacht.


----------



## Knaller2010 (11. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Der Reiter hält es mittlerweile gute 2 Stunden ohne auch nur annäherndem Frieren aus, der Hirsch hat sich aber schon nach 1 Stunde mit festgefrorener Schaltung bemerkbar gemacht.



Bei mir hat auf meiner ersten Ausfahrt meine HR Bremse die "Grätsche" gemacht  - Ersatzteil ist aber schon organisiert - nur VR Bremse war "interessant" 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (11. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Der Hirsch brauchte Auslauf!




Schlicht und ohne viel Firlefanz fahrbar. Gratuliere zu Deinem Geschmack!

Hast Du nen Ritchey Vorbau dran? Der müsste dann aber noch getauscht werden.

Gruß aus Olfen


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Januar 2010)

Ach Schmittler`s R1! Ist immer wieder schön es anzusehen. Und jetzt auch mit tune Speedneedle.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Der Hirsch brauchte Auslauf!



Da musste er aber ganz schön strampeln, wenn die Schaltung in der Position festgefroren ist


----------



## SchrottRox (11. Januar 2010)

...wenn ich nur die geringsten Racerabitionen hätte, dann wäre das R1 auch in meinem Stall


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand schon.das neue X1 gefahren?
Der Hinterbau ist so sensibel, dass man die neuen Gleitlager im Dämpfer spürt.
Hat jemand schon am Dämpfer Nadelleger verbaut?
Die gibt es irgendwo, aber wo?


----------



## Schmittler (12. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ach Schmittler`s R1! Ist immer wieder schön es anzusehen. Und jetzt auch mit tune Speedneedle.



Ich fand den SLR TT schon ziemlich bequem, die Speedneedle ist nochmal eine Steigerung. 



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Da musste er aber ganz schön strampeln, wenn die Schaltung in der Position festgefroren ist



Das war gerade noch am Anfang der Tour, da hat alles noch geflutscht.


----------



## snoopy-bike (12. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Der Hirsch brauchte Auslauf!



Schönes, schlichtes Bike!

meins ist im Moment komplett auseinander... 
sobald es wieder fahrbar ist, gibts ein paar Bilder....

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück und was für eine Rahmengröße?

VG


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Ich fand den SLR TT schon ziemlich bequem, die Speedneedle ist nochmal eine Steigerung.



Ich fahre an meinem R1 einen SLR Kit Carbonio. Man glaubt es kaum wie bequem die Bretter sind, wenn die Größe passt. Wenn der tune nicht so exorbitant teuer wäre...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon.das neue X1 gefahren?
> Der Hinterbau ist so sensibel, dass man die neuen Gleitlager im Dämpfer spürt.
> Hat jemand schon am Dämpfer Nadelleger verbaut?
> Die gibt es irgendwo, aber wo?



NA Du hast ja ein sensibeles Popöchen 
X1 Fahrer gibt's hier glaube ich erst 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Januar 2010)

Bald gehöre ich auch zu den Rotwild Rittern, muss nur noch bieten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280450478588&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> NA Du hast ja ein sensibeles Popöchen
> X1 Fahrer gibt's hier glaube ich erst 2



Das Bike ist für meine Freundin.
Bei 63kg (mit Ausrüstung) ist ein sensibler Hinterbau schon erforderlich.

Ist mir aufgefallen, als ich den Dämpfer lose hatte und eingefedert habe.
Die Zugstufe war zu schnell, das Einfedern leichter.

Man spürt es schon deutlich.

Der Rahmen hat übrigens die Nr 0002, wer hat denn da die Nr 0001 erwischt?


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon.das neue X1 gefahren?
> Der Hinterbau ist so sensibel, dass man die neuen Gleitlager im Dämpfer spürt.
> Hat jemand schon am Dämpfer Nadelleger verbaut?
> Die gibt es irgendwo, aber wo?


a) sind es Niro Industrielager die verbaut sind und keine Gleitlager 
b) Ghost im neuen AMR und Spezi. im neuen Stumpi verbauen Nadellager im Dämpferauge,anscheinend wie beim AMR laut Bike ein verbessertes Ansprechverhalten, ob das jetzt nur an den Nadellager im Dämpfer liegt oder an der überarbeiteten Kinematik


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist für meine Freundin.
> Bei 63kg (mit Ausrüstung) ist ein sensibler Hinterbau schon erforderlich.
> 
> Ist mir aufgefallen, als ich den Dämpfer lose hatte und eingefedert habe.
> ...



0002 cool, fast das Erste 
glaube es gab hier noch die 007 und 010.
Somit hat Rotwild noch nicht mehr als 10 Bikes geliefert.
Wenn Ihr weiter fleissig die Rahmennummern angebt, wenn Ihr Eure neuen Schätzchen hier vorstellt, können wir (clever wie wir sind) ja den X1 Verkaufserfolg herleiten


----------



## Schmittler (12. Januar 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Schönes, schlichtes Bike!
> Was wiegt denn das gute Stück und was für eine Rahmengröße?



Danke! Wiegt jetzt knapp 9,6 kg. Kannst ja meine Teileliste im Album anklicken, dann weißt du Bescheid. Gucken wir mal was im Laufe des Jahres kommt, angepeilt sind noch ein gutes Kilo weniger.


----------



## -JONAS- (12. Januar 2010)

Hey Rotwilderer,

mein Händler hat das Rotwild X1 mit der Nummer 001 im Laden stehen... 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> 0002 cool, fast das Erste
> glaube es gab hier noch die 007 und 010.
> Somit hat Rotwild noch nicht mehr als 10 Bikes geliefert.
> Wenn Ihr weiter fleissig die Rahmennummern angebt, wenn Ihr Eure neuen Schätzchen hier vorstellt, können wir (clever wie wir sind) ja den X1 Verkaufserfolg herleiten


Laut meiner Quelle  geht das X1 beinah sogut weg wie die sprichwörtlichen warmen Semmeln.
Wir tun hier auch einiges um den Verkauf anzukurbeln


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> NA Du hast ja ein sensibeles Popöchen
> X1 Fahrer gibt's hier glaube ich erst 2


jetzt wohl 3


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2010)

Logo hat der Hinterbau Industrielager!
Es sind Industrielager ohne Kugelkäfig mit (zu) wenig Fett.
Ob es A2 ist, kann man anhand der Aufschrift nicht erkennen.

Ich spreche aber von den Gleitlagern im Dämpfer.


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es sind Industrielager ohne Kugelkäfig mit (zu) wenig Fett.


wie? mit zuwenig Fett 
versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2010)

Die Lager sind für drehende Bewegungen bestimmt.
Die Fettmenge wird darauf abgerichtet.
Meist wird sie bei der Herstellung nur von einer Seite aufgebracht, verteilen soll sie sich durch die Drehbewegung.

Unser Hinterbau dreht sich aber nicht, er pendelt nur, das Fett wird nicht verteilt.

Kondenswasser genügt um die Lager zu zerstören.
Meine Hinterbaulager sind alle am Rost krepiert.

Also nimmt man die Staubkappe ab und füllt die Dinger mit Fett.
Seitdem fahre ich meine Lager schon 3 Jahre, auch im Winter.


----------



## at021971 (12. Januar 2010)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Bald gehöre ich auch zu den Rotwild Rittern, muss nur noch bieten
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280450478588&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123


 
Na, da hätten wir ja unser erstes Did-It-Myself Rotwild 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (12. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Danke! Wiegt jetzt knapp 9,6 kg. Kannst ja meine Teileliste im Album anklicken, dann weißt du Bescheid. Gucken wir mal was im Laufe des Jahres kommt, angepeilt sind noch ein gutes Kilo weniger.



Hallo,

gute Idee mit der Teileliste. Hab ich bei mir im Fotoalbum drangehängt. Mein RR.2 lommt auf knappe 9,3 kg fahrbereit. 1 kg abzunehmen ist schon ganz schön schwer. Ich hab schon kaum Ideen 300 g runter zu kriegen . Komfort und Haltbarkeit ist mir wichtig und so fährt es und fährt, .... . 

Wenn einer gute Ideen hat....

Hab schon einen Tubeless kit hier liegen. Eggbeater will ich nich, Speedneedle weiß ich nich, .... .

Vielleicht kann mich einer von Euch wieder auf Linie bringen.

Gruß aus Olfen.


----------



## Schmittler (13. Januar 2010)

Mittlerweile gibt es so gute und haltbare Teile um ein Hardtail auf haltbare 8,5-9 Kilo zu bekommen. Ich schone mein Bike definitiv nicht. Wie du siehst du muss das Ding bei mir im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch, durch Rennen und in den Bergen sein Dienst leisten. Und das wirds genauso gut auch noch mit 8,5 Kilo. 

Deine Liste kommt mir allerdings ein bisschen komisch vor, hast du alle gewogen und aufgelistet?

- Gabel ist doch eigentlich gute 100 Gramm leichter?
- Vorbau - Syntace F99 plus Titan - unter 100 Gramm
- Kettenstrebenschutz wiegt unter 20 Gramm, siehe mein Album
- Grip-Shift wiegt keine 300 Gramm - ca. 200 Gramm
- Kette - Dura-Ace 7900 - ca. 240 Gramm
- Reifen mit Milch fahren - pro Reifen anstatt 110 Gramm - ca. 50-60 Gramm
- Pedale - evtl. Eggbeater - ca. 160-200 Gramm oder XTR mit Titanachse - knapp 300 Gramm
- Hast du die Kurbel in der Rechnung vergessen?
- Sattel - Wenn dir der SLR passt müsste dir auch der Speedneedle passen - normal unter 100 Gramm


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> angepeilt sind noch ein gutes Kilo weniger.



Das wird schwierig...

Meine Kiste wiegt 9,4 mit allem was dazu und dran gehört... mit DT 1450 XTR/X.0 ... man könnte zwar vielleicht hier und da noch was machen, aber dann geht das m.E. zu Lasten der Fahrsicherheit... gerade bei XC..
Werde Dein Projekt aber mal beobachten...


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gute Idee mit der Teileliste. Hab ich bei mir im Fotoalbum drangehängt. Mein RR.2 lommt auf knappe 9,3 kg fahrbereit. 1 kg abzunehmen ist schon ganz schön schwer. Ich hab schon kaum Ideen 300 g runter zu kriegen . Komfort und Haltbarkeit ist mir wichtig und so fährt es und fährt, .... .
> 
> ...



Hi,
die Pedale sind halt relativ schwer... (Eggbeater sind bedeutend leichter, aber sehr anfällig - Lager/Feder.. fahre selbst die 4ti)
was noch was bringt ist der Austausch der Schrauben...
Tausche alle Bremsbefestigungsschrauben gegen Titanschrauben, Kralle-schraube kannst Du Alu nehmen.
Milch  lass ich persönlich die Finger weg, gibt eine unsägliche Sauerei... dann lieber 100g mehr.
So kriegst Du noch ein paar Gramm runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (13. Januar 2010)

*Mein R.R1 bringt es fahrfertig auf 9,7 Kg,bei der Rahmengröße "M"*


----------



## hotchili001 (13. Januar 2010)

*Das R.R2-Ht bringt es auf 9,2 Kg,Rahmengröße "M"*


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (13. Januar 2010)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für mich hier auf Rotwild gestoßen.
bzw. nach dem Tip von Alex ich soll doch mal hier rein schauen.
echt schoöne Räder muss mann sagen, gerade hier das R1 und das R2.

Wie ist das eigendlich mit der Farbe bei Rotwild, gibts zb. beim R1 2010 nur ein Design(Farbe), oder hat man die auswahl zwisch 2 oder mehr Designs??

Ich glaub die 2009 Designs gefallen mir um einiges besser, weil hier in dem beitrag vor mir das ist das R1 von 2009 oder??
und das R2??

gibts noch modelle von 2009 bei den Händlern oder siehts da schlecht aus und ist das Rabatt mässig auch noch was drin??

Mfg Daniel


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo und willkommen im Rotwild-Forum!

Die Design`s sind bei Rotwild fest vorgegeben. Jede Richtung von CC bis DH hat feste Farben. 
Das R.R1 ist 2010 nicht mehr ganz so weiß wie letztes Jahr. Auch das R.R2 ist jetzt schwarzer als 2009. 

Bei www.rotwild.de kannst du dir die aktuelle Rotwild-Linie anschauen. Sie wurde für 2010 optisch und auch technisch erneuert/verändert.
Auf dem Service-Portal von Rotwild siehst die auch die älteren Modelle von 2009, 2008 usw.. Klick: hier
Bei Rotwild gibt es beinahe jedes Modell auch als Rahmen-Set, so dass man sich sein Traumbike auch individuell aufbauen lassen kann. Preise für die Rahmen stehen auch in der Preisliste.

2009er Bikes und Rahmen sind ebenfalls noch vorhanden. Geh zu deinem Händler des Vertrauens und der kann dich über die aktuellen Modelle und über die Verfügbarkeit von älteren Modellen gut beraten. 
Jeder bei Rotwild registrierte Händler hat Einblick in eine Verfügbarkeitsliste. Natürlich lässt sich da preislich auch was machen. Einfach fragen.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Knaller2010 (13. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Wie ist das eigendlich mit der Farbe bei Rotwild, gibts zb. beim R1 2010 nur ein Design(Farbe), oder hat man die auswahl zwisch 2 oder mehr Designs??
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

- gute Entscheidung -

angeboten wird "nur" jeweils ein Design pro Jahr. Die Vorjahresmodelle sind noch erhältlich - ich habe mir gerade ein 2009 R.R1 FS zugelegt... der Preis war echt heiß...
Du findest ziemlich viel Infos auf Rotwild.de über aktuelle und Vorjahresmodelle.
Schau mal drauf und poste alle weiteren Fragen in diesem Forum - hier gibt es wirklich gute Tipps...

Greetz
Knaller


----------



## at021971 (13. Januar 2010)

Generell kann man sagen, dass es die Rotwild Bike nur in einer Farbe gibt. Ausnahme sind die Team Bikes von Topeak Ergon und Fiat Rotwild. Zudem gab es 2009 das R.E1 alternativ in schwarz/rot oder weiß/rot. Auch gab es 2009 die langhubige Variante des R.C1 FS in schwarz/grau.

Früher, vor der Einführung von den Carbon Rahmen war es sehr strikt.:
- weiss -> Race
- silber bzw. grau -> Tour
- schwarz -> Freeride
- rot -> Team
Heute kann man das nicht mehr so sagen, da Carbon weitestgehen naturbelassen bleibt und somit diese farbliche Kategorisierung nicht mehr funktioniert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (13. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen im Rotwild-Forum!
> 
> Die Design`s sind bei Rotwild fest vorgegeben. Jede Richtung von CC bis DH hat feste Farben.
> Das R.R1 ist 2010 nicht mehr ganz so weiß wie letztes Jahr. Auch das R.R2 ist jetzt schwarzer als 2009.



Hi,

manche 2009 waren ziemlich "black" .





Gruß


----------



## Fahrnix (13. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es so gute und haltbare Teile um ein Hardtail auf haltbare 8,5-9 Kilo zu bekommen. Ich schone mein Bike definitiv nicht. Wie du siehst du muss das Ding bei mir im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch, durch Rennen und in den Bergen sein Dienst leisten. Und das wirds genauso gut auch noch mit 8,5 Kilo.
> 
> Deine Liste kommt mir allerdings ein bisschen komisch vor, hast du alle gewogen und aufgelistet?
> 
> ...



Danke. Hab so einen Anschubser gebraucht. Bin jetzt aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Mal sehen was noch draus wird.

Bin erstmal in der Keller und hab bereits 2 Sachen geändert - die liegen schon seit November :

Tune Schnellspanner ans RR:





und den allseits beliebten Flaschenhalter ans MTB:





Hab heute mal nachgewogen: Rennrad Rotwild S2 jetzt 7,1 kg; RR2 HT aktuell 9,2 kg (sind auch noch Rocket Ron drauf, die leichter als die RK sind)

Zum weiteren Tunen: Tune Sattelstütze "Starkes Stück" und Speedneedle würden schon 93 g bringen .... 

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Exustar Pedalen?

Dann noch Tubeless und die Sache ist geritzt.

Mal sehen.

@ Schmittler: Gabel ist 1,4 kg; Kurbel komplett 780 g; bei evtl. Abweichungen ist dann bei einen der geschätzten Werten der Wert höher. Im Zweifel der Rahmen.

Gruß aus Olfen.


----------



## TOM4 (13. Januar 2010)

hallo,

entschuldigt bitte das ich mich hier zwischen die tuning diskussion quetsche! aber jetzt sehe ich mir die rotwild flaschenhalter schon sehr oft und intensiv an und jetzt sehe ich die schon wieder.

deshalb meine fragen: wie gut halten die halter die flaschen und wo kann ich diese günstig + versand nach A erwerben?

so jetzt weiter mit tunen.

danke und bg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (13. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> deshalb meine fragen: wie gut halten die halter die flaschen
> 
> so jetzt weiter mit tunen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hoff auch, dass die halten was sie versprechen. Beim Rennrad bin ich bisher noch nie runtergefallen 





Im Ernst, sind von Topeak und hat bei mir am Rennrad bisher 1 Jahr gehalten. Flasche sitzt satt und fest, ist aber leicht raus zu ziehen zu trinken beispielsweise .


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2010)

Gewicht hin Gewicht her!
Gibt es noch andere Themen bei Rotwild?

Bekomme ja Beklemmungen wenn ich das lese, mir über den Weihnachtskeksebauch fahre und aus dem Fenster guck....................

Das Rotwild meiner Freundin wiegt über 13kg!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> deshalb meine fragen: wie gut halten die halter die flaschen und wo kann ich diese günstig + versand nach A erwerben?
> 
> so jetzt weiter mit tunen.
> 
> ...



Diese Frage hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten auch gestellt. Habe jetzt zwei von Denen an meinem Bike und ich muß sagen, dass es bis jetzt der beste Flaschenhalter ist, den ich ausprobiert habe. Und ich habe schon einige ausprobiert. 
Meine Erfahrungen bei MTB-Rennen: Die Flasche sitzt gut und fest und fliegt bei Wurzeltrails nicht raus. Noch ein Vorteil: Die Flaschen zerkratzen nicht so schnell und evtl. Frabe/Alu färbt nicht an den Flaschen ab, wie z.B. bein Procraft die ich hatte. 
Alles in allem habe ich mich auf die Ausagen von den Mitgliedern hier im Forum verlassen und ich bin nicht enttäuscht worden. 

Bezugsquelle: Wenn du Glück hast gibt`s noch welche bei Händlern, wie z.B. bei Meinem.  Oder Rotwild hat noch Bestände, denn wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind sie 2010 nicht mehr im Programm. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Jedenfalls sind sie nicht mehr im Online-Shop von Rotwild und im Katalog auch nicht mehr.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gewicht hin Gewicht her!
> Gibt es noch andere Themen bei Rotwild?
> 
> Bekomme ja Beklemmungen wenn ich das lese, mir über den Weihnachtskeksebauch fahre und aus dem Fenster guck....................
> ...



JA habt Ihr Euch das X1 jetzt zugelegt? 
Dachte Ihr seid noch am überlegen....
Rahmennummer 002, Richtig

Ach ja, immer her mit den Fotos, am Besten mit Freundin


----------



## TOM4 (13. Januar 2010)

hallo,

danke für die schnellen antworten.

ich hab die halter hier noch gefunden http://www.rad-laden.de/shop/produc...--Shuttle-Cage-Carbon-17g-Flaschenhalter.html
doch find ich halt  49,- für einen halter, naja! 
ich weiss schon das qualität halt was kostet, aber ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ein xtr schaltwerk anschrauben soll und da sind halt nochmals 100,- (bräuchte bzw. wollte ja 2 halter) doch schon happig!

lg


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> manche 2009 waren ziemlich "black" .
> 
> Gruß



Ja, das stimmt. Die Teamrahmen habe ich mal weg gelassen. Aber nur mal so:
Die Fiat Rotwild HT R.R2 von 2008 und 2009 sind für mich vom Design noch die schönsten HT-Rahmen, die Rotwild vom Stapel gelassen hat.
Wenn ich so einen in meiner Größe bekommen würde... 
2009:



2008:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Diese Frage hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten auch gestellt. Habe jetzt zwei von Denen an meinem Bike und ich muß sagen, dass es bis jetzt der beste Flaschenhalter ist, den ich ausprobiert habe. Und ich habe schon einige ausprobiert.
> Meine Erfahrungen bei MTB-Rennen: Die Flasche sitzt gut und fest und fliegt bei Wurzeltrails nicht raus. Noch ein Vorteil: Die Flaschen zerkratzen nicht so schnell und evtl. Frabe/Alu färbt nicht an den Flaschen ab, wie z.B. bein Procraft die ich hatte.
> Alles in allem habe ich mich auf die Ausagen von den Mitgliedern hier im Forum verlassen und ich bin nicht enttäuscht worden.
> 
> Bezugsquelle: Wenn du Glück hast gibt`s noch welche bei Händlern, wie z.B. bei Meinem.  Oder Rotwild hat noch Bestände, denn wenn ich richtig informiert bin sind sie 2010 nicht mehr im Programm. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Jedenfalls sind sie nicht mehr im Online-Shop von Rotwild und im Katalog auch nicht mehr.




Glaube die haben einfach nicht mit der grossen Nachfrage gerechnet, daher gibt es bei Rotwild keine mehr.

Für 2010 soll aber wieder was kommen, allerdings im neuen Design.
Egal, ich habe jedenfalls einen


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> danke für die schnellen antworten.
> 
> ...



Ja, der Rad-laden.de hat auch noch welche. Über die 49 EUR habe ich auch geschluckt, aber bin halt doch schwach geworden. Gute Carbon-Flschenhalter anderer Marken kosten teilweise noch mehr.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Egal, ich habe jedenfalls einen



Kostet mich ein Anruf und die Zwei, die noch im Laden meines Händlers hängen, sind heute noch mein.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Die Teamrahmen habe ich mal weg gelassen. Aber nur mal so:
> Die Fiat Rotwild HT R.R2 von 2008 und 2009 sind für mich vom Design noch die schönsten HT-Rahmen, die Rotwild vom Stapel gelassen hat.
> Wenn ich so einen in meiner Größe bekommen würde...
> 2009:
> ...



Das Fiat Rotwild R2 ist wirklich schön. 
Ds gibt es in 2010 gar nicht, nur die Topeak Variante, richtig?
Und die C1 gibt es in 3 Farben, Weiß, Silber und Weiß/Gold für die Mädels.
Sind allerdings keine Race Bikes.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kostet mich ein Anruf und die Zwei, die noch im Laden meines Händlers hängen, sind heute noch mein.



Spassverderber


----------



## TOM4 (13. Januar 2010)

nur mal ganz kurz! 
ich glaub ihr habt da was falsch verstanden *ICH *will 2 neue flaschenkörbe!!
ich wollte hier keine hatz auf die letzten exemplare ausrufen!

ich glaub ich bestell mir die im rad laden doch noch geschwind!

lg


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal was macht eigendlich unser Ausflug und das Treffen bei Rotwild.
Gibt's da was Neues?
Wer wollte sich da nochmal kümmern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> JA habt Ihr Euch das X1 jetzt zugelegt?
> Dachte Ihr seid noch am überlegen....
> Rahmennummer 002, Richtig
> 
> Ach ja, immer her mit den Fotos, am Besten mit Freundin



X1 steht im Keller.
Feiner Hinterbau, wow.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

HAbe gerage mal bei e-bay geschaut, da gibt ea auch keine mehr. Der Halter scheint wirklich ausverkauft zu sein (fast) 
Dafür habe ich das gefunden.

Hog Wild. Macht Sauen und Rotwild wild 




Es gibt auch Lockmittel mit Urinduft fürs Reh 

Also, wenn Ihr das nächste Mal auf der Mädels Pirsch seid, Ihr wisst Bescheid.....


----------



## Orakel (13. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Feiner Hinterbau, wow.


kann ich bestädigen,spricht noch feienr an wie das RFC03 und das hat schon besser angesprochen wie das RFC04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> X1 steht im Keller.
> Feiner Hinterbau, wow.



Glückwunsch, auch zum Hinterbau


----------



## Orakel (13. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für mich hier auf Rotwild gestoßen.
> bzw. nach dem Tip von Alex ich soll doch mal hier rein schauen.
> ...


von welchem Auenwald kommst du den?
hört sich ja beinahe nach Tolkien an


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, auch zum Hinterbau



Danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> kann ich bestädigen,spricht noch feienr an wie das RFC03 und das hat schon besser angesprochen wie das RFC04



Und da merkt man in der Tat die Gleitbuchsen im Dämpfer, vor allem wenn sie neu sind.
Habe mal ein Nadellager geordert.
Passt in alle unsere Bikes, irgenwo wird es Verwendung finden.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Januar 2010)

Hi.

In der aktuellen Mountain Bike wurde das R2 FS Race getestet. Größter Schwachpunkt, wurde hier das Gewicht mit 11,4kg genannt. Auf der offiziellen Rotwild Seite wird das Bike mit 10,7 kg angegeben, hä? Habe die Ausstattung verglichen zum Test in der Mountain Bike, ist 1:1 die selbe wie auf der Rotwild Seite angegeben. Wenn das wirklich stimmen sollte (und ich glaube mal der Mountain Bike), dann wären das 700gramm. Eigentlich kann das nicht sein, die müssen doch damit rechnen, das man sich auf Katalogangaben beruft und das Bike so nicht kauft. Ist das allg. bekannt das Gewichtangaben bei Rotwild so eine Abweichung haben ???

Gruß.
Juergen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für mich hier auf Rotwild gestoßen.
> bzw. nach dem Tip von Alex ich soll doch mal hier rein schauen.
> ...



Schön dass Du mal reinschaust.
In unserer IG gibt es noch ein Archiv mit Infos zu den verschiedensten Themen.
Deichfräse hat die angelegt, weil es hier so langsam zu unübersichtlich wird.

Gruss Alex


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und da merkt man in der Tat die Gleitbuchsen im Dämpfer, vor allem wenn sie neu sind.
> Habe mal ein Nadellager geordert.
> Passt in alle unsere Bikes, irgenwo wird es Verwendung finden.



Wo machst Du die Lager rein. Im Dämpferauge, oben und unten?
Zeig doch mal Bilder auch vom 0002er X1


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2010)

Beim Gewicht sollte man auch die Rahmengröße beachten.

Der X1 Rahmen ist jedenfalls nicht ein Leichtgewicht in seiner Klasse.
2.990g (RH L) ohne Dämpfer sind schon viel.

Wie ist der Vergleich bei anderen Modellen von Rotwild?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Januar 2010)

Zum Gewicht. Ja im Test und bei Rotwild jeweils M!
Abweichung vom Katalog zum Realgewicht 700gramm macht mich stutzig. Sowas sollte Rotwild nicht passieren.


*R.R2 FS RACE​GABEL​*​​​​MAGURA DURIN 100
Dynamic Remote Lockout / Rebound /
ADP Racing Setup​
*LENKER​*​​​​ROTWILD B140 AL 7075​
*VORBAU​*​​​​ROTWILD S120 AL 7075​
*STÜTZE​*​​​​ROTWILD P200 AL 7075 31.6​
*SATTEL​*​​​​FIZIK TUNDRA​
*KURBELGARNITUR​*​​​​SHIMANO XT
44 x 32 x 22 Z​
*SCHALTHEBEL​*​​​​SHIMANO XT​
*UMWERFER​*​​​​SHIMANO XT 34.9​
*SCHALTWERK​*​​​​SHIMANO XTR​
*KASSETTE​*​​​​SHIMANO HG80 11-34 Z​
*BREMSEN​*​​​​FORMULA RX20
180 / 160​
*LAUFRÄDER​*​​​​DT X 1800 RWS
DT Competition​
*REIFEN​*​​​​CONTINENTAL RACEKING
foldable / 26 x 2.20​
*GEWICHT *(M) 10,7 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was macht eigendlich unser Ausflug und das Treffen bei Rotwild.
> Gibt's da was Neues?
> Wer wollte sich da nochmal kümmern.



Wenn du schon fragst.

Also, es ist fast hundertprozentig spruchreif. Ich darf es hier schon ankündigen, obwohl ich noch nicht alle Info`s habe:

Am *28./29.05.2010* feiert der Radladen Bike-Sport Clemens zusammen mit Eifeltour 10jähriges Bestehen. Bei der Organisation und Durchführung bin ich auch involviert. 
Am 28.05. geht die Feier los und es wird eine/mehrere Touren rund um Birresborn/Eifel angeboten, mit mir und Müsli (Klaus) als Guide. Am 29.05. findet das 1. MTB-Bergzeitfahren ebenfalls in Birresborn statt. Sie Sieger werden mit wertvollen Sachpreisen belohnt. 
Und jetzt kommst: Es werden da sein: Rotwild, HaiBike und Kellys Bicycles mit Ständen und ihren den aktuellen Bikes.
Rotwild wird ein Testival draus machen, so dass man Bikes testen kann. Ich hoffe doch, dass es dabei bleibt.

Bike-Sport Clemens ist ein feiner Laden, welcher Bikes der Marken Rotwild, Ghost, HaiBike, Kellys und Wilier führt. Rund um den Laden gibt es eine Gemeinde von begeisterten MTB`lern.

*Alle Rotwilder und natürlich alle anderen Biker sind herzlich eingeladen. *

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in und um Birresborn sind ausreichend vorhanden.
Genauere Einzelheiten werde ich hier (und auch im Event-Threat) bekannt geben sobald die Planung 100%ig steht.

Ach noch was: Rotwild hat übrigends mitbekommen, dass hier ein Rotwild-Treffen in Planung/angedacht ist. Was sie draus machen weiß ich allerdings nicht. Aber das liegt auch in unserer Hand. Ich darf nicht zu viel hier schreiben.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht. Ja im Test und bei Rotwild jeweils M!
> Abweichung vom Katalog zum Realgewicht 700gramm macht mich stutzig. Sowas sollte Rotwild nicht passieren.



Ohne Pedale Katalog, mit Pedale beim MTB Test?

Sonst könnte ich es mir auch nicht erklären.
Sollte Rotwild nicht passieren.
Komisch


----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ohne Pedale Katalog, mit Pedale beim MTB Test?
> 
> Sonst könnte ich es mir auch nicht erklären.
> Sollte Rotwild nicht passieren.
> Komisch


 

Ohne pedale auch im Test. Außerdem 700gramm Pedale? Naja


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Ohne pedale auch im Test. Außerdem 700gramm Pedale? Naja




Durchaus möglich 




Das Thema sollte mal einer mit Rotwild klären.
Finde ich doof die Gewichtsunterschiede


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn du schon fragst.
> 
> Also, es ist fast hundertprozentig spruchreif. Ich darf es hier schon ankündigen, obwohl ich noch nicht alle Info`s habe:
> 
> ...



Welche Art an Touren wird angeboten?
Ich frage weil meine Beine nicht rasiert sind und mein Bike knapp 15kg hat.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn du schon fragst.
> 
> Also, es ist fast hundertprozentig spruchreif. Ich darf es hier schon ankündigen, obwohl ich noch nicht alle Info`s habe:
> 
> ...



Good news 
Da komme ich doch aus Stuttgart gleich mal aufm Radl vorbei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jo, aber nicht auf einem HT bzw. Race Fully ;-)


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Welche Art an Touren wird angeboten?
> Ich frage weil meine Beine nicht rasiert sind und mein Bike knapp 15kg hat.



Die Eifel ist ja ein Mittelgebirge. Die meisten Biker hier sind Tourenfahrer oder Racer. Zum Downhillen/Freeriden ist die Eifel nicht so geeignet.
Also werden wir Rundtouren anbieten mit einem ausgewogenem Anteil von Berghoch/Abfahrten und einigen Singletrails. Über Länge will ich mich noch nicht so auslassen, aber Eifeltour bietet Touren für jedes Niveau an, vom Einsteiger bis zum Fortgeschrittenen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Jo, aber nicht auf einem HT bzw. Race Fully ;-)



schon klar 
Wie gesagt, habe auch keine Erklärung parat


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2010)

Meine Beine sind zur Zeit auch nicht rasiert , aber mit einem Tourenfully wärst du in der Eifel gut beraten.

Bin jetzt mal weg. Werde eventuelle Fragen morgen beantworten. Es wird noch etwas dauern, bis die genauen Daten online auf die Homepage`n kommen. Es muss noch Einiges geplant und abgesprochen werden. Aber das Grundgerüst so wie oben beschrieben steht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Eifel ist ja ein Mittelgebirge. Die meisten Biker hier sind Tourenfahrer oder Racer. Zum Downhillen/Freeriden ist die Eifel nicht so geeignet.
> Also werden wir Rundtouren anbieten mit einem ausgewogenem Anteil von Berghoch/Abfahrten und einigen Singletrails. Über Länge will ich mich noch nicht so auslassen, aber Eifeltour bietet Touren für jedes Niveau an, vom Einsteiger bis zum Fortgeschrittenen.



Wie die Eifel aussieht weiß ich, kann ja hingucken.
So Dinge wie der Lieserpfad bei Manderscheid ist nicht dabei?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> schon klar
> Wie gesagt, habe auch keine Erklärung parat


 
Hab [email protected] gerade eine eMail geschrieben. Mal sehen was sie antworten


----------



## at021971 (13. Januar 2010)

In beiden Tests hatten die Rahmen, so wie im Katalog, die Größe M. Das Race wäre demnach 700 g, das Team 450 g (das Gewicht konnte man auf dem Auszug aus der Bike schwere erkennen) schwerer als angegeben. Das ist wäre schon recht viel.

Aber andererseits, wenn man die Schwankungen bei den Rahmen und Komponenten sieht, und berücksichtigt, dass nahezu kein Hersteller seine Angaben trifft, kann man sich auf diese Gewichte nicht verlassen. Nicht umsonst bieten einige Läden einen Wiegeservice an. 

Schaut man mal ins Forum oder die Fotogalerie bei www.Light-Bikes.de, stellt man fest, wie stark die Schankungen der Rahmen- und Komponentengewichte sind. Da ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn ein kleiner Carbonrahmen schwerer ist, wie der nächst größere. Auch Reifen sind ein Thema. Die schwanken extrem. Ich hatte hier selbst Mountain Kings, die 100 g mehr wogen wie ein anderer, gleichen Typs.

Wenn auch 700 g extrem viel sind, wundert mich das ganze, seitdem ich mein Bike aus Einzelteilen zusammengebaut habe, nicht mehr sonderlich. Nehme ich die Herstellerangaben zu den Teilen meines Bikes, zu denen es welche gibt und vergleiche sie mit den von mir gewogenen, kommen ich auch ohne den Rahmen einzubeziehen, auf mehr als 300 g Mehrgewicht.

Wir können ja mal anfangen zu sammeln. Wer noch ein Bike in der original Rotwild Konfiguration hat, wiegt es und vergleicht das Gewicht mit den Katalogangaben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Januar 2010)

Ja. Ich habe mal alle anderen Testbikes verglichen. Einige stimmten auf 100-200gr. Einige 300-400gr. danaben. Aber 700gr wie bei Rotwild ist eigentlich nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (14. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

also erstmal das Auenwald liegt so ca. 35 km östlich von Stuttgart.

Und ja dann muss ich mal bei einem Händler in meiner nähe vorbei schauen.

Wieviel Rabatt bekommt mann bei einem 2009er Bike?

Sind die Rahmen gleich geblieben oder sind das neue in diesem Jahr?

Seh ich das richtig, ist der R1 ein Alu-Rahmen und der R2 ein Carbon-Rahmen?

Wieviel wiegt den so ein Rahmen?

@ Alex: wo find ich den das Archiv?

Mfg Daniel


----------



## snoopy-bike (14. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Die Teamrahmen habe ich mal weg gelassen. Aber nur mal so:
> Die Fiat Rotwild HT R.R2 von 2008 und 2009 sind für mich vom Design noch die schönsten HT-Rahmen, die Rotwild vom Stapel gelassen hat.
> Wenn ich so einen in meiner Größe bekommen würde...
> 2009:
> ...



Hey,

ruf doch mal an... bei Total Normal, ich glaub die haben noch was...

06894 / 87530


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also erstmal das Auenwald liegt so ca. 35 km östlich von Stuttgart.
> 
> ...



Wenn du eine genaue Vorstellung hast, welches Bike (oder Rahmen) es werden soll, kann ich dir vielleicht ein günstiges Angebot aus der Vororder vermitteln.
Habe meins innerhalb 4 Tagen bekommen!

Einfach mal anschreiben.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

cool jmr-biking...   habe den Termin gerade in meinen Kalender eingetragen, der passt genau   ;-)

noch zu Juz71...    in diesem, aber auch im C1-Thread wurde bereits über die Gewichtsunterschiede berichtet. Auch mein neues C1 dürfte im Herstelleroutfit (Rahmengröße M) so ca. 500 gr. mehr Gewicht auf die Waage gebracht haben. Mit Pedalen (352 gr.), aber auch gewichtsreduzierende Maßnahmen (laut. Herstellerangaben -491 gr.) hat es jetzt 12,2 Kg.

Für mich ist das jetzt nicht tragisch, bin ein Tourenfahrer und kein Racer, für mich zählt das Fahrwerk....   Rein aus Spaß werde ich mit weiteren Teilen versuchen die 12,0 Kg zu erreichen.
Für einen Racer ist das Mehrgewicht aber etwas ärgerlich. Habe die Tests in beiden Zeitschriften auch gelesen, das Fazit ist jedoch sehr positive (glaubt man den Ausführungen), bergauf eine Rakete, feinfühliges effizientes Fahrwerk....   was wäre erst, wenn das Rad 700 gr. leichter wäre...

Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie die Eifel aussieht weiß ich, kann ja hingucken.
> So Dinge wie der Lieserpfad bei Manderscheid ist nicht dabei?



Der Lieserpfad ist schon ein super Trail, aber eigentlich nicht für Biker. Jedenfalls wird es nicht gerne gesehen. 
Fast 40 km von Daun nach Wittlich und überwiegend im Trailformat ist schon klasse. Der Eifelsteig macht es nach, nicht grad soviel Trails aber durch aus auch sehr schön und teils technisch.
Birresborn liegt im Tal der Kyll. Es werden bei der Tour mit Sicherheit Trails in dem Format dabei sein, aber nicht in der Länge. Die Trails um Kyllburg werden wohl dabei sein.  Die Länge der Tour wird sich wohl so um die 50 km einpendeln. 800-900 hm werden es wohl werden. Planung ist ja noch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Lieserpfad ist schon ein super Trail, aber eigentlich nicht für Biker. Jedenfalls wird es nicht gerne gesehen.
> Fast 40 km von Daun nach Wittlich und überwiegend im Trailformat ist schon klasse. Der Eifelsteig macht es nach, nicht grad soviel Trails aber durch aus auch sehr schön und teils technisch.
> Birresborn liegt im Tal der Kyll. Es werden bei der Tour mit Sicherheit Trails in dem Format dabei sein, aber nicht in der Länge. Die Trails um Kyllburg werden wohl dabei sein.  Die Länge der Tour wird sich wohl so um die 50 km einpendeln. 800-900 hm werden es wohl werden. Planung ist ja noch nicht abgeschlossen.




Das hört sich gut an.
Wäre nett wenn du uns auf dem Laufenden halten könnetest.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (14. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das jetzt nicht tragisch, bin ein Tourenfahrer und kein Racer, für mich zählt das Fahrwerk....



Gibt aber Freaks die legen da Wert drauf. Ich auch z.b  Und wenn 700gr. differrieren zur Katalogangabe, würde ich das Bike zurückschicken. Der Test war okay, wobei die Wippdezent im Wiegetritt mich schon auch etwas erstaunt. Sollte bei einem Race-Fully nicht sein. OK - notfalls kann man wenigstens den Swiss Dämpfer komplett "locken"


----------



## at021971 (14. Januar 2010)

Freaks kaufen sich aber kein Bike von der Stange.

Aber verwunderlich ist es schon, dass der Rahmen des R.R2 FS 2010 scheinbar schwerer ist als der des R.R1 FS von 2008/2009. Ob es an dem kugelgelagerten und als Monocoque ausgeführten Hinterbau liegt?

Kann aber auch sein, dass es an den zusätzlichen Layern im Carbonrahmen liegen, die verhindern sollen, dass der Rahmen bei Beschädigung einfach kollabiert und nicht mehr fahrbar ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Gibt aber Freaks die legen da Wert drauf. Ich auch z.b  Und wenn 700gr. differrieren zur Katalogangabe, würde ich das Bike zurückschicken. Der Test war okay, wobei die Wippdezent im Wiegetritt mich schon auch etwas erstaunt. Sollte bei einem Race-Fully nicht sein. OK - notfalls kann man wenigstens den Swiss Dämpfer komplett "locken"




Ab wann sprichst du von "Wippen"?
Wenn man dauernd auf den Hinterbau achtet, alles an Plattform usw. zuschaltet, braucht man bald kein Fahrwerk mehr.

Auch berauf macht die Federung Sinn.
Lediglich im Wiegetritt kann sie stören.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Januar 2010)

Hi Juz71,

gebe zu etwas geÃ¤rgert hat es mich das Mehrgewicht schon und vor einigen Jahren hÃ¤tte ich genauso reagiertâ¦â¦

Habe mich mit Thomas vor einiger Zeit im C1-Thread unterhalten und die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller, meine hier auch die Komponentenhersteller, sind wirklich haarstrÃ¤ubend. Wie kann es bei ein und demselben Reifen einer Marke einen Unterschied von 100 gr. geben. 

Auch das Gewicht des neuen Sattels von Thomas Ã¼bertrifft die Angabe des Herstellers, ich glaube es waren 11%. Das ist frech, denn so ein Sattel kostet mal locker Ã¼ber 100 â¬. Mein neuer Sattel ist immer noch nicht angekommenâ¦â¦..

Ist man ein Freak, so muss man mit seiner Haushaltswaage zum HÃ¤ndler und das Produkt das man kaufen will abwiegen...  und das leichteste mitnehmen   ;-)

Zum Wippen kann ich, was das R.R2 FS betrifft, nicht viel sagen. Habe aber bei meinen C1-Testfahrten (vor Kauf) denselben Eindruck und kann die Aussagen der Schreiber der Bikeartikel bestÃ¤tigen. Unter Kettenzug und im sitzen gibt es fast kein Wippen, der Hinterbau bleibt aber aktiv, richtig klasse. Beim Wiegetritt, hier wippt das Bike, selbst die Plattformeinstellung des Fox RP2 kann das nicht unterbinden. Lockout gibt es bei diesem DÃ¤mpfer nicht. 

Unsereins fÃ¤hrt zu 99% im sitzen, als Racer, so weiss ich das, nutzt man das Lockout stÃ¤ndig, besonders bergauf, oder man fÃ¤hrt Hardtail   ;-)

Bin halt ein Tourer geworden und der Fahrkomfort ist durch das âsofteâ Fahrwerk einfach der Hammer.


GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## Schmittler (14. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Gibt aber Freaks die legen da Wert drauf. Ich auch z.b  Und wenn 700gr. differrieren zur Katalogangabe, würde ich das Bike zurückschicken. Der Test war okay, wobei die Wippdezent im Wiegetritt mich schon auch etwas erstaunt. Sollte bei einem Race-Fully nicht sein. OK - notfalls kann man wenigstens den Swiss Dämpfer komplett "locken"



Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass die MB das Bike noch selbst gewogen hat. Ich würde wetten, dass die die Gewichte einfach vom Hersteller übernehmen. Wie subjektiv wäre es denn, wenn in dem Gewicht evtl. noch Pedale mit eingerechnet werden. Die tauchen doch nirgendwo in der Tabelle von denen auf. Ihr werdet sehen, in der nächsten Ausgabe wird wieder über einen Fehlerteufel berichtet, kennt man doch...



SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Wieviel Rabatt bekommt mann bei einem 2009er Bike?
> Sind die Rahmen gleich geblieben oder sind das neue in diesem Jahr?
> Seh ich das richtig, ist der R1 ein Alu-Rahmen und der R2 ein Carbon-Rahmen?Wieviel wiegt den so ein Rahmen?



Rabatte sind abhängig von der Beziehung deines Händlers zum Herstellers, so meine Erfahrung. Wirklich günstig werden die aber trotzdem nicht.  Mein Rahmen ist das Modell aus dem Vorjahr und wiegt inkl. Steuersatz 1432 Gramm. Zum neuen Jahr hat sich auf jeden Fall die Lackierung geändert, von der technischen Seite her, wer weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (14. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sagt mal was macht eigendlich unser Ausflug und das Treffen bei Rotwild.
> Gibt's da was Neues?
> Wer wollte sich da nochmal kümmern.



Ich, aber Ole ist diese Woche erst aus dem Urlaub zurück - keine Sorge ich bleibe dran!

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 133688 (14. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass die MB das Bike noch selbst gewogen hat. Ich würde wetten, dass die die Gewichte einfach vom Hersteller übernehmen. Wie subjektiv wäre es denn, wenn in dem Gewicht evtl. noch Pedale mit eingerechnet werden. Die tauchen doch nirgendwo in der Tabelle von denen auf. Ihr werdet sehen, in der nächsten Ausgabe wird wieder über einen Fehlerteufel berichtet, kennt man doch...



klar wiegen die die Bikes selbst! Ich habe sogar bei der Reaktion angerufen und nachgefragt, weil ich die 700gr. einfach nicht glauben kann. Ist aber so.


Stellungnahme von Rotwild gelöscht. Ist hier anscheinend nicht gewünscht. Wer mehr drüber wissen will, kann sich per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## Schmittler (14. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> klar wiegen die die Bikes selbst! Ich habe sogar bei der Reaktion angerufen und nachgefragt, weil ich die 700gr. einfach nicht glauben kann. Ist aber so.



Gesundes Misstrauen ist gegenüber den ABSOLUT UNABHÄNGIGEN Zeitschriften nicht immer unangebracht. Falsche Messergebnisse sind bei denen keine Seltenheit... Aber gut, darüber will ich keine Diskussion lostreten.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (14. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Gesundes Misstrauen ist gegenüber den ABSOLUT UNABHÄNGIGEN Zeitschriften nicht immer unangebracht. Falsche Messergebnisse sind bei denen keine Seltenheit... Aber gut, darüber will ich keine Diskussion lostreten.



Rotwild hat es doch bestätigt, das es stimmt


----------



## Orakel (14. Januar 2010)

zu der Gewichtsangabe in der Bike zum X1, das angegebene Gewicht stimmt, 13,3Kg mit Pedalen.
Wie? die Stellungnahme von Rotwild wurde gelöscht


----------



## Orakel (14. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und da merkt man in der Tat die Gleitbuchsen im Dämpfer, vor allem wenn sie neu sind.
> Habe mal ein Nadellager geordert.
> Passt in alle unsere Bikes, irgenwo wird es Verwendung finden.


dann wirst du dir wohl nach einer neuen Dämpferschraube umschauen müssen, die kleiner im Durchmesser sein wird wie die Org. und ob die dann auf dauer hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (14. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also erstmal das Auenwald liegt so ca. 35 km östlich von Stuttgart.


na dann wohnst so schlappe 12km von mir weg.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> dann wirst du dir wohl nach einer neuen Dämpferschraube umschauen müssen, die kleiner im Durchmesser sein wird wie die Org. und ob die dann auf dauer hält



Nö, dier 8er Schraube bleibt


----------



## rotwild58 (14. Januar 2010)

Weiss jemand vllt. wo ich nen RR 1 Fs Rahmen neu oder gebraucht bekomme?
Gruss Michael


PM dann an mich bitte


----------



## acid-driver (14. Januar 2010)

zur not bei stec


----------



## Fahrnix (14. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> zur not bei stec



Hi acid driver,

kann das sein, dass Du jedes Jahr `n Rad verkaufst?


----------



## Fahrnix (14. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hi Juz71,
> 
> 
> Zum Wippen kann ich, was das R.R2 FS betrifft, nicht viel sagen. Habe aber bei meinen C1-Testfahrten (vor Kauf) denselben Eindruck und kann die Aussagen der Schreiber der Bikeartikel bestätigen. Unter Kettenzug und im sitzen gibt es fast kein Wippen, der Hinterbau bleibt aber aktiv, richtig klasse. Beim Wiegetritt, hier wippt das Bike, selbst die Plattformeinstellung des Fox RP2 kann das nicht unterbinden. Lockout gibt es bei diesem Dämpfer nicht.
> ...



Hab den Test nicht gelesen. MB und Bike bis letztes Jahr im Abo gehabt, über Jahre. Die wiedersprechen sich, zu subjektiv, sind wie die Fahne im Wind - meine Meinung. Jetzt zur Sache:

Bin schon ange :kotz: von dem was hier steht. Echt entäuscht. Das neue System sollte doch so supi wippfrei sein. In jeder Lebenslage. Wie kommste denn einen Hügel hoch. Manchmal auch im Wiegetritt. Hat ja nicht jeder so tolle Beine, dass man konstante Umderhungen mit nur 2 Kettenblättern fährt .... Das Rad wird sicher immer etwas wippen. Dann noch die 700g Diskussion. Wenn schon Kohle, dann leicht. Bei einem Sturz sieht es sowieso nicht gut aus.

Werd sicher das RR2 FS mal Probefahren. Aber es scheint sich das schon zu bestätigen, was ich mir schon vorher gedacht habe: Racefully nur Epic- leider .


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (15. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> na dann wohnst so schlappe 12km von mir weg.



Aber Hallo,

und wo wohnst du dann??

zu welchem Rotwild Händler gehts du dann??

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Januar 2010)

Uiih FAhrnix, was issn mit Dir los, dass Du sooo ab :kotz:?
Fullies ohne Lockout wippen nun mal, liegt glaube ich in der Natur der Sache.
700 gr mehr beim R2 MTB Test finde ich auch doof, besonders, die Aussage:
"Stellungnahme wurde von Rotwild gelöscht" 
@ Knaller, wenn Du bei denen anrufst, sprech das Thema doch mal an und versuche mal Licht in's Dunkel zu bringen.
Da gibt es bestimmt 'ne Erklärung.

Übrigens 5% Toleranz sind leider auch im Automobilbau normal.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also erstmal das Auenwald liegt so ca. 35 km östlich von Stuttgart.
> 
> ...




Hi Daniel,
 zur Rotwild IG, mit den Archiven geht es hier lang.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278

Musst Dich aber anmelden, um die Themen zu lesen....


----------



## acid-driver (15. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hi acid driver,
> 
> kann das sein, dass Du jedes Jahr `n Rad verkaufst?




hab jetzt lange rumprobiert, das stimmt. 

aber mein neues hat 5 jahre garantie 
das geb ich erstmal nicht weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (15. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Uiih FAhrnix, was issn mit Dir los, dass Du sooo ab :kotz:?
> Fullies ohne Lockout wippen nun mal, liegt glaube ich in der Natur der Sache.
> 700 gr mehr beim R2 MTB Test finde ich auch doof, besonders, die Aussage:
> "Stellungnahme wurde von Rotwild gelöscht"
> ...



Mit dem Gewicht geb ich Dir recht. Praktisch kein "normales" Fahrradteil was ich gekauft hab war unterhalb der angegebenen Werte.

Nur wie kommen die tollen Gewichte zu Stande? Z.B.: Scott, die neuen Cannondale oder auch Simplon. Da ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt . Bei Specialized übrigens auch nicht. Stumpjumper: MB getestet 12,8 kg plus 350 g für Pedale in "L". Bei mir auffe Waage über 14 kg komplett. Jetzt nach 4 Jahren hab ich es auf 13,2 kg drücken können. Bis auf Sattel ist praktisch kein Teil mehr original.

Aber wie oft hab ich nun gelesen wie toll und wippfrei der neue Hinterbau vom RR2 FS sein soll. Innovation, Mondlandung, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau .... - so kam es für mich rüber.

Naja weiter gehts


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Januar 2010)

Noch mal zum derzeitigen Lieblingsthema Gewicht.
Grundsätzlich gilt für mich Stabilität vor Leichtbau.

Hätte damit auch kein Problem, (so kenne ich es auch aus dem Automobilbau) wenn durch die kontinuierlichen Verbesserungen die auch während eines Modelljahres einfliessen, das Produkt permanent optimiert wird. Auch wenn es für das Ziel noch grösserer Stabilität etwas schwerer wird.
Dann sollte die Kundschaft aber über das Gewichts up-date informiert werden.
Oft machen das die Zulieferer der Komponenten, ohne dass die Hersteller davon was mit bekommen, wie auch hier zu lesen.....

Hoffe es wird bald mal wieder wärmer.
Paar Bilder von Bikes in Action wären zur Abwechslung mal wieder angebracht


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema wippfreier Hinterbau und Rotwild in Aktion habe ich hier einen kleinen Film gefunden. Getestet wird in Folge 107 von www.bike-tv.cc das Rotwild R.R1 FS GT. Der Test sagt zwar nicht viel aus, aber man kann durchaus den Hinterbau mal in Aktion sehen. 

Beitrag, klick hier

Ich werde den Beitrag heute nachmittag bearbeiten und den Test in den Video-Thread unserer IG stellen.


----------



## roadrunner49 (15. Januar 2010)

Noch mal zum derzeitigen Lieblingsthema Gewicht.
Grundsätzlich gilt für mich Stabilität vor Leichtbau.

Als ich schrieb, dass ich u.a aus Gewichtsgründen HT fahre und kein Freund von Fullys bin wurden im Forum die Vorzüge der Fullys breitgetreten und dass man dafür gerne das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nimmt. Nun wird seit Wochen ein Drama aus 700gr. gemacht.
Warum?
Satbilität bei geringem Gewicht 10 kg. gibt es ab  6.000. Im diskutierten Preisrahmen wiegen Bikes eben mehr.
Wenn ich dann die ganzen Diätideen (Titanschrauben, leichtere Reifen und Dämpfer usw.) lese, dann frage ich mich um was es geht? 
Nicht das Gewicht des Bikes ist entscheidend sondern das Gewicht des Gesamtpakets (Fahrer+Bike).
Die billigste und effizienteste Möglichkeit hier auf einen optimalen Wert zu kommen ist einfach der, dass der Fahrer leichter wird.
Hier gibt es eine gute Faustregel: Bikegewicht + 5% (für Stabilität) dafür Fahrer - 10%.
Aber leider sehe ich meistens gau das Gegenteil: Bike 9,4 KG Fahrer 100 KG. Und dann wird gejammert, dass das Bike instabil ist und irgendwelche defekte auftreten.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ....Dann sollte die Kundschaft aber über das Gewichts up-date informiert werden....


 
Das wird weder ADP noch andere Hersteller jemals machen. Du siehst wieviel Angst sie vor den tatsächlichen Werten haben. Speziell wenn sie im Internet stehen und von jedem gegoogelt werden können. Sie schrecken nicht mal davor zurück, hier im Threat zu zensieren, damit diese unerfreuliche, mitunter verkaufsentscheidende Wahrheit sich nicht so leicht verbreitet. Specialized (außer Epic S-Works) und Cannondale haben das Angeben von Gewichten gänzlich eingestellt. Andere schönen die Werte oder nehmen nicht wie üblich die Größe M sondern den kleinsten bzw. leichtesten Rahmen (Cube) für die Gewichtsermittlung her.

Es bleibt dem geneigten Käufer, so er ein Gewichtsfetischist ist, wahrscheinlich nichts anderes übrig, als, wie Cannondale es verschlägt, im Laden selber zu wiegen und mit der auch gewogenen Konkurrenz zu vergleichen.

Wenn ADP hier schon mitliest und aktiv und zensierend in den Threat eingreift, würde ich doch sehr gerne eine Stellungnahmen und Erklärung von deren Seite zu diesem unhaltbaren Vorgehen sehen. Die Wahrheit ist eh raus, in der Bike und Mountain Bike veröffentlicht und kann von jedem jederzeit hier in Erfahrung gebracht werden und in der Interessengemeinschaft, in der Gewichtsdiskussion dokumentiert werde. Also speziell diejenigen, die ein 2010 Serienbike haben, sollten das Gewicht ermitteln und dort mit Foto posten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (15. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ Knaller, wenn Du bei denen anrufst, sprech das Thema doch mal an und versuche mal Licht in's Dunkel zu bringen.
> Da gibt es bestimmt 'ne Erklärung.


sie geben dir Auskunft wie das Mehrgewicht zustande kommt, ist nur die frage wie du damit umgehst. Kennst du dich mit/in der Materie aus dann 
wenn du ein wenig weiter weg bist vom Geschehn dann sagst du  supi als klar jetzt weis ich bescheid.
Ich habe die 13Kg vom X1 Akzeptiert, mit nem ganz dicken Hals,wenn nicht gleich der Funke übergesprungen wäre beim erstenmal anschauen  dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich zu meinen Händler gesagt, "bitte zurück zum Hersteller".
Zum Thema Gewicht, mir ist es wichtiger das Bike hält, ABER es müssen/sollten die Gewichtsangaben auf der Hp oder Katalog stimmen, bin mal gespannt ob die Gewichtsangaben auf der Rotwild Hp geändert werden 
Da hier auch Rotwildler mitlesen  könnten sie ja etwas zumThema beitragen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hab den Test nicht gelesen. MB und Bike bis letztes Jahr im Abo gehabt, Ã¼ber Jahre. Die wiedersprechen sich, zu subjektiv, sind wie die Fahne im Wind - meine Meinung. Jetzt zur Sache:
> 
> Bin schon ange :kotz: von dem was hier steht. Echt entÃ¤uscht. Das neue System sollte doch so supi wippfrei sein. In jeder Lebenslage. Wie kommste denn einen HÃ¼gel hoch. Manchmal auch im Wiegetritt. Hat ja nicht jeder so tolle Beine, dass man konstante Umderhungen mit nur 2 KettenblÃ¤ttern fÃ¤hrt .... Das Rad wird sicher immer etwas wippen. Dann noch die 700g Diskussion. Wenn schon Kohle, dann leicht. Bei einem Sturz sieht es sowieso nicht gut aus.
> 
> Werd sicher das RR2 FS mal Probefahren. Aber es scheint sich das schon zu bestÃ¤tigen, was ich mir schon vorher gedacht habe: Racefully nur Epic- leider .



Hi,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieÃen. Wie du den Zeitschriften nicht glaubst, ich nehme diese Aussagen dort auch nur als Gradmesser, glaube ich auch nicht den Hochglanzprospekten. Ãberall wo Umlenkungen, Lager und Federn verbaut werden ist es technisch gar nicht mÃ¶glich ohne ein gewisses Spiel oder âwippenâ auszukommen. Nur echte eigene Tests fÃ¼hren zu einem befriedigenden Ergebnis. 

Unsereins hat vor dem Kauf des C1 leider nur zwei kurze Tests gefahren (auf Asphalt), mehr war auch von HÃ¤ndlerseite nicht mÃ¶glich und das waren die besten Vertreter ihrer Zunft die ich bisher hatte. Ein Testrad mal einen ganzen Tag Ã¼ber die Heimtrails jagen, danach kÃ¶nnten schlÃ¼ssige Aussagen gemacht werden. 

Bin auch jahrelang Hardtail gefahren, 2005 habe ich mich nach langem hin und her fÃ¼r ein Epic entschieden, es war vor allem die Effizienz, die mich Ã¼berzeugt hat. Dreht man den DÃ¤mpfer zu, fÃ¤hrt man Hardtailâ¦. dreht man das RÃ¤dchen voll auf, dann wippt das Epic ebenfalls. Der groÃe Nachteil ist, man muss zur DÃ¤mpferverstellung absteigen, soweit ich das weiss ist das heute noch so. Also Ã¼berlegst du vor einer Fahrt, fahre ich mehr Trail oder gebe ich Gas, darauf hin dreht man einen Kompromiss. Vom Fahrkomfort brauchst man, wenn du auf z.B. 5 Click (10) gehst einen Initialschlag, erst dann Ã¶ffnet das Systemâ¦â¦

Also ich habe den Fahrstil im sitzen die Berge hoch zu treten, bin dadurch aber kein Konditionswunder, im Gegenteil, ich habe gar nicht die Kraft den Wiegetritt optimal zu fahren. Aus dem Sattel gehe ich nur um mal meinen Hintern zu entlasten und natÃ¼rlich bei kniffeligen Abfahrten.

GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## roadrunner49 (15. Januar 2010)

Specialized (außer Epic S-Works) und Cannondale haben das Angeben von Gewichten gänzlich eingestellt. Andere schönen die Werte oder nehmen nicht wie üblich die Größe M sondern den kleinsten bzw. leichtesten Rahmen (Cube) für die Gewichtsermittlung her.

Warum haben genau diese beiden die Angabe des Gewichts eingestellt?
Weil die technisch gar nicht in der Lage sind 2 gleiche Bikes mit annähernd dem gleichen Gewicht zu bauen. Die Fertigungstoleranzen bei deren hauseigenen Billiglieferanten z.B. Bontrager lassen das gar nicht zu.
Warum wird auf dem Mehrgewicht so rumgeritten?
Ihr solltet euch freuen, dass ihr für den gleichen Preis mehr Bike bekommt.
Wo gibt es denn so was heute noch, dass man mehr bekommt als man bestellt hat.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Januar 2010)

Wow, jetzt wird mir doch einiges klarâ¦   in der letzten Zeit sind schon einige Kommentare und Bilder aus diesem Forum verschwunden. FÃ¼r mich ist jetzt ganz klar, Rotwild liest hier als âLivetickerâ mit.....

Also Rotwild, ich bin kein Berater fÃ¼r Ãffentlichkeitsarbeit, aber ihr mÃ¼sst was tun, ihr seit das AushÃ¤ngeschild deutscher Mountainbiketechnik, ihr liefert keine Massenprodukte aus, ihr seit ein Premiumhersteller und so wollen eure Kunden auch behandelt werden.

Auch das Gewicht (nicht nur) und da widerspreche ich roadrunner49, beeinflusst den Kunden sehr wohl bei der Kaufentscheidung eines Fullys und es ist egal ob er 60 oder 100 Kg wiegt. Ich widerspreche dir nicht, dass die 100 Kg-Person auch 20 Kg abnehmen kÃ¶nnte, das ist korrekt. 

Deine letzte Bemerkung ignoriere ich, denke du verstehst warum!!!

Es geht um das Produkt, der Kunde legt sein Erspartes auf den Tisch und dafÃ¼r will er die angebotene Gegenleistung haben und ich kann hier nur von mir reden, ich schÃ¼ttle das Geld nicht so einfach aus dem Ãrmel. Wenn die Leistung nicht haltbar ist, dann bitte auch nicht ins Hochglanzprospekt, diese Erfahrung sollten die Marketingexperten aber bereits gemacht haben.

Den Vorrednern wie Orakel und Thomas ging es, so auch mir, nicht unbedingt um die 700 gr. Mehrgewicht, damit haben wir uns teilweise abgefunden, sondern um die Zensur.

Ich kann mir schon denken, was gerade bei Rotwild in der Produktion/Produktmanagement etc. ablÃ¤uft und die sind bestimmt am rotieren um dem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen, aber Rotwild vergesst nicht eure HÃ¤ndler und die bisherigen KÃ¤ufer zu informieren..... 

Und ich bin trotzdem Stolz zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben ein âRotwildâ zu besitzen, denn genau diese VorgÃ¤nge erheben ein Bike zum Kultstatusâ¦â¦


In diesem Sinne
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (15. Januar 2010)

@all

Ich habe gerade an Rotwild geschrieben und den Gedanken unserer Zusammenkunft dort vorgetragen.
Sobald es Antwort gibt, werde ich diese hier posten.


Zum Thema Gewicht und Zensur:

Gewicht hin und her und ohne irgendwen in Schutz nehmen zu wollen. Eine nicht zu verachtende Größe ist, wer wiegt was womit. Nicht alle unsere im Haushalt befindlichen Waagen sind geeicht. Andererseits ist eine Abweichung von 700g wirklich nicht ohne!
Letztlich sollte jedoch der Spaß am Biken und die Funktion des Bikes im Vordergrund stehen und, ich darf mich der Meinung von roadrunner anschließen, das beste Gewichtstuningpotenzial bietet meist der eigene Körper. Wenn wir ehrlich sind haben wir doch alle gerade ein bißchen Weihnachtsspeck auf den Hüften und genau deswegen betreiben wir Sport - damit wir auch in ein paar Jahren noch gesund und munter die Trails unsicher machen können!
Womit ich gar nicht konform gehe ist Zensur. So was kennt man vielleicht aus China oder Zeiten, die Deutschland besser nicht erlebt hätte. Von daher sollte dieses Mittel der Meinungsbildung, so es denn hier Anwendung fand, bitteschön dort bleiben wo es hingehört - in einer verstaubten und verschlossenen Schublade!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2010)

Der Sache mit dem Körpergewicht stimme ich zu.
Aber ein leichtes Bike ist einfach agiler.

Ich bin kein Konditionsbolzer, aber auf dem Trail merkt man den Unterschied deutlich.
Ein leichtes Laufrad lässt sich einfach schneller beschleunigen und abbremsen.

Aber der Leichtbau hat Grenzen, zumindest auf dem Trail.


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Januar 2010)

Klar grundsätzlich hast du damit recht, wenn ich mit meinem E1 fahre und die selbe Tour mit einer ca. 3 kg leichteren CC-Feile, werde ich auch in der einen oder anderen Passage deutliche Unterschiede feststellen. Nur geht es hier teilweise um wenige 100g durch Titanschrauben oder leichtere Sättel und ich glaube, die verändern das Fahrverhalten dann nicht wirklich prägnant.
Ein ca. 300g leichterer LRS dürfte da sicher spürbarer sein, kommt aber irgendwann eben hinsichtlich Stabilität an seine Grenzen.


----------



## TOM4 (15. Januar 2010)

ich denke das mit dem leichtbau ist prinzipiell nur eine kopfsache - zumindest bei mir - wenn ein bike schwer aussieht - dann ist es auch langsamer  - weil ich es mir einbilde!

andererseits würde es die sogenannten tuningteile nicht geben wenn sie nichts bringen würden, oder?

ich sag aber auch zu diesem thema - wer es sich leisten kann (denn leider sind diese teile ja nicht gerade mit diskontpreisen versehen) -der soll sich an sein bike schrauben was er will.

lg


----------



## Fahrnix (15. Januar 2010)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Specialized (außer Epic S-Works) und Cannondale haben das Angeben von Gewichten gänzlich eingestellt. Andere schönen die Werte oder nehmen nicht wie üblich die Größe M sondern den kleinsten bzw. leichtesten Rahmen (Cube) für die Gewichtsermittlung her.
> 
> Warum haben genau diese beiden die Angabe des Gewichts eingestellt?
> Weil die technisch gar nicht in der Lage sind 2 gleiche Bikes mit annähernd dem gleichen Gewicht zu bauen. Die Fertigungstoleranzen bei deren hauseigenen Billiglieferanten z.B. Bontrager lassen das gar nicht zu.
> ...



Gerade Cannondale macht es ziemlich clever. Bis letztes Jahr hatten die die Leichtbaukompetenz in Carbon nicht. Deshalb der Gewichtsrückzug. Wäre ja negativ. Und jetzt mit dem Denk puschen die Jungs das Gewicht über das Marketing. Nicht im Katalog, aber überall sonstwo. Tipp mal in eine Suchmaschine Cannondale Flash ein. HT mit 7,5 kg, 7,54 kg, super Gewicht, 950 g Rahmen, ..... Die geben jetzt mit dem Gewicht ganz schön Gas. Mit der Lefty haben sie immer u.a. das Gewicht angepriesen. Alles nur Scheinheilige.

Eigentlich regt mich die Gewichtsdiskussion nicht so auf. Viel schlimmer ist das Gefühl von einer Branche ein wenig hinters Licht geführt zu werden.

Wir haben ja leider nicht die Chance optimal alle Räder oder was auch immer zu testen und das wird schön ausgenutzt. Überall, nicht nur bei den Rädern. Deshalb sind ja Foren so wichtig und ein Zeichen der Zeit. An alle Hersteller, die hier mitlesen: Ihr müsst Euch den H.... aufreissen um die Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Das macht meiner Meinung nach Rotwild besser als viele andere. Deshalb ist möglicherweise auch der nette Händler nebenan so wichtig! Das also der Grund wieso ich Rotwild mag . Lasst bloß nicht nach sonst gibt es .

Man muß ja nicht kaufen .....


----------



## TOM4 (15. Januar 2010)

ach ja noch ein kleine nachtrag zum thema zensur:

in irgendeinem beitrag von euch wurde mal die frage aufgeworfen bzw. die bitte an adp doch einen eigenen firmenthread zu betreuen.
das wurde von adp abgelehnt - aus zeitgründen.
jetzt ist es aber so, das ja jemand von adp hier mitliest und zensiert, oder?
für das ist Zeit!!

einfach zum nachdenken!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (15. Januar 2010)

...und ob das von Denk gebackene Flash dann so der Überflieger wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Mit dem 150mm Scott Genius-Leichtgewicht-Super-All-Mountain (jetzt Trail genannte Scott-Kategorie) wird man beispielsweise über den Federweg animiert Dinge zu fahren, die dieses Bike auf Dauer nicht vertragen dürfte.
Ähnlich lief das ja mit dem jetzt als All-Mountain angebotenen, eigentlich Enduro, Ransom. Für ein Enduro wirklich sehr leicht aber ebensowenig halbar, wie ich selber erfahren durfte.

Im Renneinsatz bei den Profi´s mag das unproblematisch sein. Die bekommen mindestens am Ende der Saison ein neues Bike. Wir Otto-Normalverbraucher investieren einige Tausend Euro, um über mehrere Jahre ungetrübten Bikegenuss zu erleben.

Wahrscheinlich wird die Gewichtsduselei, wie auch die Diskussion ob Fully oder Hardtail die bessere Wahl ist, nie enden.
Letztlich soll sich jeder sein Bike so aufbauen, wie er/sie mag. Dieser Sport ist ja auch ein Stück Individualität und wenn wir alle die gleichen Bikes fahren würden wär´s ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## SchrottRox (15. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht blöde Frage:

Ist es überhaupt möglich, dass jemand ohne MOD-Berechtigung Beiträge zensiert


----------



## Thomas (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

kurz zur Aufklärung:
nein, ausser dem Moderatorenteam kann hier niemand Beiträge entfernen.

Bitte beachtet auch in diesem Thema die Forenregeln - u.a. steht dort folgender Passus drin:

Nicht erlaubt [...] Veröffentlichung persönlicher Gespräche/privater Nachrichten / privater Informationen ohne Einwilligung aller Betroffenen.

Wenn ich jemandem eine Mail schicke, möchte ich die auch nicht später hier oder sonstwo sehen, ausser derjenige hat nachgefragt ob er es posten darf und ich habe zugestimmt. 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (15. Januar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...und ob das von Denk gebackene Flash dann so der Überflieger wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Mit dem 150mm Scott Genius-Leichtgewicht-Super-All-Mountain (jetzt Trail genannte Scott-Kategorie) wird man beispielsweise über den Federweg animiert Dinge zu fahren, die dieses Bike auf Dauer nicht vertragen dürfte.
> Ähnlich lief das ja mit dem jetzt als All-Mountain angebotenen, eigentlich Enduro, Ransom. Für ein Enduro wirklich sehr leicht aber ebensowenig halbar, wie ich selber erfahren durfte.
> 
> ...



100% Deuchfräse .

Glaube, dass Karbon langfristig nur für Rennrad and MTB Race gut ist. Alles andere geht einfach nicht. Schon wegen potentieller Stürze. Alu in Edelster Form, Stahl in der Nische und Titan. Rotwild sollte sich mal Gedanken über eine Koop mit nem Top Titanhersteller machen. Wär mal was neues.


----------



## acid-driver (15. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Rotwild das Aushängeschild deutscher Mountainbiketechnik




jetzt übertreib mal nicht


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurz zur Aufklärung:
> nein, ausser dem Moderatorenteam kann hier niemand Beiträge entfernen.
> ...



Das sehe ich genau so. Juz71 hat seinen Beitrag geändert, nachdem er bestimmt eine Mail von Rotwild erhalten hat in der genau sowas wie oben von Thomas beschrieben drin stand. Von Zensur seitens Rotwild zu reden halte ich für übertrieben. 
Ich müsst das mal so sehen. Einige von uns, wie auch ich, haben/hatten oft Mail-/Telefon-Kontakt mit Rotwild. Nicht alles davon ist für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt. Wenn Rotwild jetzt merkt, dass hier alles breit getreten wird, dann werden sie sich in Zukunft überlegen, wie gut, nein besser wie offen/ehrlich sie ihren Kundensupport weiter machen.
Bis jetzt haben wir alle den Support von Rotwild in höchsten Tönen gelobt.
Sicherlich kann man Ergebnisse von Gewichtsanfragen hier reinschreiben, aber dann bitte mit eigenen Worten und nicht die komplette Mail kopieren und hier einfügen. Auch wenns schneller geht.
Ich denke da so an Datenschutz, Privatsphäre usw..

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 133688 (15. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Stellungnahme von Rotwild gelöscht. Ist hier anscheinend nicht gewünscht. Wer mehr drüber wissen will, kann sich per PM bei mir melden.



Um das nochmal klarzustellen. Ich habe die Stellungnahme zum Thema Gewicht die ich vom Vertrieb Rotwild erhalten habe, hier publiziert. Daraufhin habe ich eine eMail von Rotwild bekommen, das die Antwort die sie mir geschrieben haben, nicht druckfrei sei. Sprich ICH habe auf Wunsch, diese Stellungnahme wieder gelöscht aus meinem Beitrag. Rest wie erwähnt. Ich hoffe das ist nun geklärt


----------



## Fahrnix (15. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Um das nochmal klarzustellen. Ich habe die Stellungnahme zum Thema Gewicht die ich vom Vertrieb Rotwild erhalten habe, hier publiziert. Daraufhin habe ich eine eMail von Rotwild bekommen, das die Antwort die sie mir geschrieben haben, nicht druckfrei sei. Sprich ICH habe auf Wunsch, diese Stellungnahme wieder gelöscht aus meinem Beitrag. Rest wie erwähnt. Ich hoffe das ist nun geklärt



Das ist ja jetzt klar und vergessen. Jetzt, da Rotwild mitschaut, könnten die Jungs und Mädels mal in die Offensive gehen und einiges besser machen als viele andere in der Radbranche.

Schmollen ist out .

Pfuschen kommt sowieso raus .


----------



## Orakel (15. Januar 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> jetzt ist es aber so, das ja jemand von adp hier mitliest und zensiert, oder?
> für das ist Zeit!!
> 
> einfach zum nachdenken!
> ...


so, es ist Allgemein bekannt das Rotwildmitarbeiter hier MITLESEN.
Rotwild hält sich gänzlich hier aus dem Forum bewusst RAUS.
ROTWILD HAT HIER NICHT ZENSUR BEGANGEN,
Ihr könnt jetzt bohren wie ihr wollt, mehr sage ich vorerst nicht (wenn überhaupt) dazu.
NEIN ich arbeite nicht für/oder bei Rotwild.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (15. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> so, es ist Allgemein bekannt das Rotwildmitarbeiter hier MITLESEN.
> Rotwild hält sich gänzlich hier aus dem Forum bewusst RAUS.
> ROTWILD HAT HIER NICHT ZENSUR BEGANGEN,
> Ihr könnt jetzt bohren wie ihr wollt, mehr sage ich vorerst nicht (wenn überhaupt) dazu.
> NEIN ich arbeite nicht für/oder bei Rotwild.



dafür brauch es auch keine weiteren Worte. Einfaches mitdenken und Zusammenhänge erkennen reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Das ist ja jetzt klar und vergessen. Jetzt, da Rotwild mitschaut, könnten die Jungs und Mädels mal in die Offensive gehen und einiges besser machen als viele andere in der Radbranche.
> 
> Schmollen ist out .
> 
> Pfuschen kommt sowieso raus .



Das ist doch höchstens ein feuchter Traum....


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> so, es ist Allgemein bekannt das Rotwildmitarbeiter hier MITLESEN.
> Rotwild hält sich gänzlich hier aus dem Forum bewusst RAUS.
> ROTWILD HAT HIER NICHT ZENSUR BEGANGEN,
> Ihr könnt jetzt bohren wie ihr wollt, mehr sage ich vorerst nicht (wenn überhaupt) dazu.
> NEIN ich arbeite nicht für/oder bei Rotwild.



Ganz meine Meinung und Erfahrung! 

Getreu deinem Motto: Die Wissenden reden nicht viel, die Redenden wissen nicht viel.

@ Juz71: Genau so habe ich das mir gedacht. Ist ja auch deren Recht. Und bestimmt nicht böse von Ihnen gemeint.

Geht Radfahren! ich geh jetzt joggen! gehen


----------



## Orakel (15. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> dafür brauch es auch keine weiteren Worte. Einfaches mitdenken und Zusammenhänge erkennen reicht.


und, man sollte vertraulich mit den Infos umgehen die man bekommt


----------



## Orakel (15. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Getreu deinem Motto: Die Wissenden reden nicht viel, die Redenden wissen nicht viel.


gute Weisheit, Gell


----------



## Knaller2010 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich will auch mal meinen "Senf" absondern 

...leider habe ich immernoch keine funktionierende "Hängewaage" gefunden. Excel sagt nach wiegen aller Einzelkomponenten 11.987 Gramm. Meine Personenwaage zeigt unter 10 -  - jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich persönlich immernoch unter 80kg wiege, gefühlt aber schwerer aussehe 

Persönlich lege ich Wert auf Stabilität und bin mit unter 12kg einverstanden. Mein Gewichtstuningsplan (für meinen Körper) liegt bereits vor und enthält bereits Karotten anstatt von Süßem 

Mein Wunsch an Rotwild ist hier ruhig offen mitzuarbeiten. Eine bessere Plattform neben den Events gibt es doch kaum. Auch als Frageplattform zu weiteren Kundenwünschen könnte dieses Forum ruhig genutzt werden. Ich habe zumindest in diesem Forum viel gelernt, mag den Enthusiasmus und die Begeisterung an der Marke und deren Produkte...

Greetz

PS: Ich bin auch nicht von Rotwild 
...und die Gewichtstabelle werde ich in der IG hochladen...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (15. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> und, man sollte vertraulich mit den Infos umgehen die man bekommt



Würde man das ganze publizieren an seine Kunden, was ich bei einem Bike von 4xxx erwarte, wäre das ganze nicht aufgekommen. Ein Teil von gutem Kundensupport.Hier geht es im speziellem um ein Race Bike und keine Tourenkiste. Da würden mich 500gr. Mehrgewicht zur Katalogangabe auch nicht interessieren, wobei auch hier nicht akzeptabel. In diesem Preissegment erwarte ich einfach anderes. Der Fehler wurde ja eingestanden, und er liese sich auch sehr einfach lösen, indem man z.B einen anderen LRS verbaut, natürlich zum selben Preis. Das nenne ich dann Kundenorientiert 

ps. Dafür gibt es einen tollen NEWs Bereich auf der Rotwildseite. Wieso erwähnt man es hier nicht? Klar, da stehen auch nur "positive" Marketing Artikel.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Jetzt mal was in eigener Sache:

...wochenlang das Internet durchstöbert...
...beim gucken von Freeride-Filmchen auf der Rolle vom Federweg beflügelt...
...harte Preisverhandlungen mit Rahmen-Verkäufern im Bikemarkt geführt...
...der Trend geht zu immer mehr Federweg...
...doch muss man jeden Trend mitmachen???...
...sich an eine alte Idee erinnert...
...stundenlanges Philosophieren mit meinem Bike-Händler...
...beinahe der Marke untreu geworden...
...endlich eine Entscheidung getroffen und die Richtung festgelegt...
...meine Allerliebste hat mich für Geistesgestört erklärt...
...täglich muss ich ihr sagen, dass Sie immer noch an erster Stelle steht...

...das Projekt "Fahrmaschine" startet viel früher als erwartet...

*...Rotwild liefert den Rahmen in nur 28 Stunden...
...gestern Mittag bestellt, heute Nachmittag in der Hand gehalten und begutachtet...
...das sind schon ein paar echt super Typen...*

...jetzt setzen Sie mich unter Zeitdruck mit der Komponentenwahl...
...es wird kein Ultraleichtbau, sondern ein Arbeitstier...
...aber schwer wird es auch nicht...
......





Fortsetzung folgt ... in diesem Programm!!!


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was in eigener Sache:
> 
> ...wochenlang das Internet durchstöbert...
> ...beim gucken von Freeride-Filmchen auf der Rolle vom Federweg beflügelt...
> ...



verliebt

schon mal über sram xx nachgedacht?


----------



## Kettenschleifer (15. Januar 2010)

Sehr gute Wahl, Glückwunsch.


Aber ich könnte heulen, muß noch bis etwa Ende des Monats warten.

Sind Einzelne Rahmen schneller verfügbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Nachgedacht schon, aber steht außer Frage. Es bleibt ein Vernunftsprojekt.
Es wird kein Leichtbau-Racer aber ein kompromissloses Bike. Und außerdem muss das alles in einem bezahlbarem Rahmen bleiben. Aber es wird einzigartig. Ich habe noch nichts ähnliches hier gesehen. Nächste Woche kommen weitere Teile. Dann wird einiges klar.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Sind Einzelne Rahmen schneller verfügbar?



Über Lieferzeiten und Anzahl von Rahmen/Bikes kann ich keine Aussage machen. Bin selbst sehr erstaunt, damit habe ich wie gesagt nicht gerechnet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2010)

Komplettbikes brauchen laut meiner Info etwa 3 Tage wegen der Vormontage.
X1 Dienstags bestellt, Freitags war es beim Händler.

Nackter Rahmen kann ja sofort rausgehen, vorausgesetzt er ist auf Lager.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2010)

die Vorfreude wächst ins Unermessliche...... Viel spaß 
Wenn ich die ganzen schönen, neuen bikes sehe bekomme ich auch Lust unvernünftig zu werden.....


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Dein R.R2 ist geil! Die beiden Teambikes von 2008 sind meine absoluten Top-Favoriten unter allen Rotwild-Bikes. Die haben schon Seltenheitswert.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch Jürgen. Ein wirklich schöner Rahmen. Macht mir Lust, meinem Fuhrpark doch noch mit einem R.R2 zu ergänzen. Ich würde hier aber doch wieder zum einem weiteren Fully tendieren.

Wiegen, fotografieren und in der Gewichtsdiskussion in der IG posten nicht vergessen! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was in eigener Sache:
> 
> ...wochenlang das Internet durchstöbert...
> ...beim gucken von Freeride-Filmchen auf der Rolle vom Federweg beflügelt...
> ...



Junge wart Ihr alle fleissig, man kommt ja kaum mit dem Lesen hinterher.
Finde alles gesagt, ausser:

  Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike JMR  

Welche Rahmennummer hat es?


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

@ Thomas: 
Ja, fotografieren werde ich alles. Den kompletten Aufbau. Aber erwartet kein Ultraleichtbike. Ich habe kein Budget von 4000  oder mehr. Es wird ein Arbeitstier, also muss es auch halten. Nächste Woche wird die Wahl der Komponenten festgelegt. Antrieb und Schaltung bleiben erstmal unspektakulär. Beim LRS muss ich auch noch zurückstecken. Bei dem ganzen Projekt unterstützt mich wieder Bike-Sport Clemens, aber bezahlen muss ich es trotzdem selbst.  
Ich habe drauf wert gelegt, dass zuerst die Basis stimmt. Komponenten kann man schneller austauschen als den Rahmen.
Zum Thema Gewicht habe ich so meine eigene Meinung. Ja, ich werde alles wiegen und für mich dokumentieren. Veröffentlicht wird aber nur das Gesamtgewicht des fertigen Bikes. Ich möchte nicht wieder so ne 700 Gramm Diskussion lostreten. Sorry, aber das geht nicht. 

@ alex:
Ich habe leider noch Dienst bis Sonntag und konnte eben nur kurz im Laden vorbeischauen und den Rahmen begutachten/fotografieren. Dabei habe ich jetzt nicht auf die Nummer geschaut. Wird noch nachgeholt.


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Januar 2010)

So Leute, ich habe gute Nachrichten im Zusammenhang mit unserer Zusammenkunft.
Die Jungs aus Dietzenbach haben prompt auf die Mail geantwortet und stehen einem Firmenbesuch durchaus positiv gegenüber.
Ich habe auch die Sache mit dem Bike-Festival in Willingen aufgegriffen, da Willingen relativ zentral in der Republik liegt und somit für Jedermann gut zu erreichen sein dürfte.

Wir sollten uns also, hinsichtlich Firmenbesuch, auf einen Termin einigen bzw. 2 Termine, damit wir einen Ausweichtermin haben. Schließlich müssen wir uns auch ein wenig am Terminkalender von ADP orientieren.

Willingen ist vom 11.-13.06.2010!!!

@knaller2010
Wir zwei sind für ADP die Ansprechpartner für die Organisation.


----------



## Fahrnix (15. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gewicht habe ich so meine eigene Meinung. Ja, ich werde alles wiegen und für mich dokumentieren. Veröffentlicht wird aber nur das Gesamtgewicht des fertigen Bikes. Ich möchte nicht wieder so ne 700 Gramm Diskussion lostreten. Sorry, aber das geht nicht.



Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Rahmen. Viel Erfolg und Freude beim Aufbau.

Das mit dem nicht veröffentlichen des Rahmengewichtes finde ich schade und passt nicht zu Dir .


----------



## Deleted 133688 (15. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Thomas:
> Zum Thema Gewicht habe ich so meine eigene Meinung. Ja, ich werde alles wiegen und für mich dokumentieren. Veröffentlicht wird aber nur das Gesamtgewicht des fertigen Bikes. Ich möchte nicht wieder so ne 700 Gramm Diskussion lostreten. Sorry, aber das geht nicht.


 

Nicht schlecht. Wächst bei dir das Geld auf den Bäumen? Um sich weiterentwickeln zu können, gehört abundzu auch Kritik dazu bzw. ist nicht wegzudenken  
Ob das R2 HT Race/Team die im Katalog angegebenen 9.7kg/8.7kg hält, erfahre ich nächste Woche. Meine Anfrage diesbezüglich, wurde logischerweise nicht mehr beantwortet.


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ...Das mit dem nicht veröffentlichen des Rahmengewichtes finde ich schade und passt nicht zu Dir ...


 
Finde ich auch, speziell weil es gar keine Gewichtsangaben von ADP gibt, mit denen man diese vergleichen könnte.  Also gäbe es gar keine Bezugsbasis für eine solch geartete Diskussion.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Januar 2010)

Damit das nicht untergeht als letzter Beitrag auf Seite 127 hier noch einmal:

Ich habe gute Nachrichten im Zusammenhang mit unserer Zusammenkunft.
Die Jungs aus Dietzenbach haben prompt auf die Mail geantwortet und stehen einem Firmenbesuch durchaus positiv gegenüber.
Ich habe auch die Sache mit dem Bike-Festival in Willingen aufgegriffen, da Willingen relativ zentral in der Republik liegt und somit für Jedermann gut zu erreichen sein dürfte.

Wir sollten uns also, hinsichtlich Firmenbesuch, auf einen Termin einigen bzw. 2 Termine, damit wir einen Ausweichtermin haben. Schließlich müssen wir uns auch ein wenig am Terminkalender von ADP orientieren.

Willingen ist vom 11.-13.06.2010!!!

@knaller2010
Wir zwei sind für ADP die Ansprechpartner für die Organisation.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Januar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Damit das nicht untergeht als letzter Beitrag auf Seite 127 hier noch einmal:
> 
> Ich habe gute Nachrichten im Zusammenhang mit unserer Zusammenkunft.
> Die Jungs aus Dietzenbach haben prompt auf die Mail geantwortet und stehen einem Firmenbesuch durchaus positiv gegenüber.
> ...




Good news!
Fände einen Besuch direkt bei Rotwild besser.
Nichts gegen eine Runde Biken, aber fände es interessant mir die Firma anzuschauen, mich mit den Angestellten zu unterhalten und zu sehen, wo/wie die Bikes entwickelt/montiert und ausgeliefert werden.
Vielleicht kann man das ja auch in den nächsten Wochen machen, das Wetter ist sowieso mies...

Klasse Job Jungs.
Die sollen schon mal ein paar Ritter Shirts für uns drucken


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Ich habe diese Woche 3 Tage Willingen gebucht. Natürlich vom 11.-13.06.
Ich komme nicht alleine. Bin mit ner Rotwild-Bande und Freunden zusammen dort.
Zum Gewicht:
Natürlich gehört auch Kritik dazu. Wie schon geschrieben. Ich habe den Rahmen nur 10 Minuten gesehen. Bin ja noch im Dienst. Alles zu seiner Zeit. 
Der komplette Aufbau des Bikes wird noch dauern. Teile dazu sind noch in Benutzung. Außerdem ist es noch früh im Jahr. Bei den Gewichten lasse ich mir noch was einfallen.

Zm Treffen: Willingen ist schon cool. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dort. Die Planung zum Bergzeitfahren in der Eifel geht auch voran. Erste Infos sind auf www.eifeltour.eu online. 

@ Juz: Über Geld spricht man doch nicht. Aber so ein Geldbaum wäre schon was.


----------



## ullertom (15. Januar 2010)

bin schon gespannt auf deinen Aufbau und auf das fertige Projekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche 3 Tage Willingen gebucht. Natürlich vom 11.-13.06.
> Ich komme nicht alleine. Bin mit ner Rotwild-Bande und Freunden zusammen dort.
> Zum Gewicht:
> Natürlich gehört auch Kritik dazu. Wie schon geschrieben. Ich habe den Rahmen nur 10 Minuten gesehen. Bin ja noch im Dienst. Alles zu seiner Zeit.
> ...



Habe auch gerade am 12.06. ein Zimmer in Willingen gebucht, gar nicht so leicht noch ein günstiges Zimmer zu bekommen. Übernachtet ihr direkt in willingen?


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

@ ullertom: schönes Epic, für meinen Geschmack aber etwas zu rot. Sehe ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Ich sehe, du hast die gleiche Waage wie ich. Wie weit traust du ihr?

@ hhninja81: Ja, in der Pension Wilke-Wilkens. Keine Ahnung wie die ist. Hab mitbuchen lassen. Ich brauch für 2 Tage nur ein Bett.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Januar 2010)

Wir sind im Upländer Hof, müßte gleich um die Ecke sein. Da wird bestimmt mal Zeit für ein Bierchen sein


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

Aber klar doch. Dafür ist immer Zeit.


----------



## ullertom (15. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ ullertom: schönes Epic, für meinen Geschmack aber etwas zu rot. Sehe ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Ich sehe, du hast die gleiche Waage wie ich. Wie weit traust du ihr?



Danke, das dir mein Epic gefällt - ja es ist schwierig in einem roten Bike farblich Akzente zu setzten - aber ich hatte noch viele Teile die vom Rotwild ins Epic gewandert sind und in Natura schaut es wirklich nicht schlecht aus, im Rotwild wirkten sie noch besser,

zur Waage - naja ich hoffe sie lügt mich nicht an, aber zu testen eine Kern muss auch nicht sein, oder!!!


----------



## speedy32 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich lese eure Beiträge mit großen Interesse und fine sie klasse. 

Ich bin seit gestern nach langem warten auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines X1.

Habe das Bike gleich beim Händler gewogen und wir sind auf 12,8 kg (L Rahmen, ohne Pedale) gekommen. Nach Angaben von Rotwild sollte der M Rahmen 12,2 kg haben. 600 g unterschied sind schon eine ganze Menge finde ich.

Aber warum ich eigentlich heute schreibe! Habe heute das Bike und die Dämpfer auf mich eingestellt. (Mit den Anleitungen von Fox ist das ja voll easy).

Aber jetzt zu meinem Problem! Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und darauf "wippe" knackst mein Hinderbau beim einfedern. Ist das normal?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Januar 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> Danke, das dir mein Epic gefällt - ja es ist schwierig in einem roten Bike farblich Akzente zu setzten - aber ich hatte noch viele Teile die vom Rotwild ins Epic gewandert sind und in Natura schaut es wirklich nicht schlecht aus, im Rotwild wirkten sie noch besser,
> 
> zur Waage - naja ich hoffe sie lügt mich nicht an, aber zu testen eine Kern muss auch nicht sein, oder!!!



Das Epic ist noch das einzige Bike, welches mir von Specialized gefällt. Ich mag dies gebogenen Unterrohre nicht. Wenn man sich beim Stumpi das Oberrohr wegdenkt sieht es aus wie ein Oma-Tiefeinsteiger-Rad.

Bis jetzt habe ich meiner Waage auch vertraut. Muss mal schauen wer aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ne Vergleichswaage hat.

@ speedy: da sind jetzt die RX1 Spezialisten hier gefragt. Ich sag mal das es nicht normal sind. Aber das Knacken muss sich auch genauer lokalisieren lassen. Hör mal in dein Bike rein.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Januar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich lese eure Beiträge mit großen Interesse und fine sie klasse.
> 
> ...



Wow , noch ein X1, Klasse & Glückwunsch. 
Bald haben wir hier mehr X1 als R1, obwohl das Bike erst neu rauskam 
Gibt es eigendlich schon eine 100er X1 Rahmennummer ? 
600 g vom M zum L Rahmen ist doch voll ok. 
Knacken sollte das Bike allerdings nicht.
Schon rausgefunden, wo das Geräusch herkommt?
Alle Schnellspanner, richtig fest?
Falls Du nix findest, nochmal dem Händler zeigen, der sollte das vor Auslieferung eigendlich geprüft haben.

Viel Spass noch und zeig mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Schaltwerk- (16. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow , noch ein X1, Klasse & Glückwunsch.
> Bald haben wir hier mehr X1 als R1, obwohl das Bike erst neu rauskam
> Gibt es eigendlich schon eine *100er X1 Rahmennummer* ?
> 600 g vom M zum L Rahmen ist doch voll ok.
> ...


 
Es gibt schon 143er Rahmen-Nummern.........hab grad mal nachgeschaut! 
Gewicht mit abs. Stütze in Gr. M 12,95kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenschleifer (16. Januar 2010)

@speedy32 Aber jetzt zu meinem Problem! Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und darauf "wippe" knackst mein Hinderbau beim einfedern. Ist das normal?


Bei mir waren es meistens die Ausfallenden, einfach pro Seite die zwei sehr kleinen Imbußschrauben lösen, Ausfallenden und am Rahmen sauber machen, einbauen.

Wenn es das auch nicht ist, würde ich die Pedale ausbauen und nachsehen ob die Gewinde genug gefettet sind.


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin seit gestern nach langem warten auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines X1....


 
Erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. DAs R.X1 ist sicherlich eine tolle Wahl.



speedy32 schrieb:


> ...Aber jetzt zu meinem Problem! Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und darauf "wippe" knackst mein Hinderbau beim einfedern. Ist das normal?.....


 
Normal ist das sicherlich nicht. Wenn Du ausschließen kannst, dass es an Sattelstütze oder Sattel liegt, könnten es die Lager des Hinternbaus sein. Mein Freund hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei seinem 2008er R.GT1. Jedoch trat das Phänomen nur auf, wenn er sein Bike fuhr. Wenn ich drauf saß, war kein Knacken zu beobachten. der entscheidenden Faktor lag wohl in seinem um rund 15 kg höheren Gewicht. Lösung hat er gefunden, indem er die Umlenkwippe des Hinterbaus zerlegt, die Lager gereinigt und neu eingefettet hat. Nach dem Zerlegen konnte er sehen, dass sich Loctite oder etwas ähnliches dort an Orten breit gemacht hatte, wo es nicht hingehört. Nach dem Zusammensetzen war der Spuk vorbei. Das Bike funktioniert seit mehr als 1 1/2 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (16. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> Es gibt schon 143er Rahmen-Nummern.........hab grad mal nachgeschaut!
> Gewicht mit abs. Stütze in Gr. M 12,95kg


hast du selber gewogen?
Edition oder pro Ausstattung?
Mann, mann, hab nur ich so ein schweres X1 bekommen


----------



## Orakel (16. Januar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Aber warum ich eigentlich heute schreibe! Habe heute das Bike und die Dämpfer auf mich eingestellt. (Mit den Anleitungen von Fox ist das ja voll easy).
> 
> Aber jetzt zu meinem Problem! Wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze und darauf "wippe" knackst mein Hinderbau beim einfedern. Ist das normal?
> 
> ...


normal ist das nicht, ich habe meine Gabel und Dämpfer anhand der Daten die Rotwild auf der http://service.rotwild.de/ seite angibt abgestimmt,von den Speichen kann es nicht kommen?
Hatte mal den fall dass in einem neuen LRsatz es geknackst hat ohne ende, die Ursache waren die Speichen die sich noch gesetzt haben.


----------



## Orakel (16. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Meine Anfrage diesbezüglich, wurde logischerweise nicht mehr beantwortet.


vll. waren sie schon im Feierabend


----------



## Schaltwerk- (16. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> hast du selber gewogen?
> Edition oder pro Ausstattung?
> Mann, mann, hab nur ich so ein schweres X1 bekommen


 
Ich habe es gestern mit der Digiwaage gewogen. X1 Pro! 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an deiner Waage? Geeicht? 

Denke eine kleine Serienstreuung gibt es immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (16. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern mit der Digiwaage gewogen. X1 Pro!
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es auch an deiner Waage? Geeicht?
> 
> Denke eine kleine Serienstreuung gibt es immer...


habs mit meinen Händler zusammengewogen an seiner Digiwaage,ach was solls, schwamm drüber die Fahreigenschaften machen alles wieder


----------



## Deleted 133688 (16. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> vll. waren sie schon im Feierabend


 
Nö, die Anfrage diesbezüglich war vor Tagen.


----------



## Knaller2010 (16. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Good news!
> Fände einen Besuch direkt bei Rotwild besser.
> Nichts gegen eine Runde Biken, aber fände es interessant mir die Firma anzuschauen, mich mit den Angestellten zu unterhalten und zu sehen, wo/wie die Bikes entwickelt/montiert und ausgeliefert werden.
> Vielleicht kann man das ja auch in den nächsten Wochen machen, das Wetter ist sowieso mies...
> ...



@Alex_RCC03
Ich sehe das genauso - gerne würde ich mal einen Blick hinter die Kulissen werfen und mit den Leuten hinter ADP sprechen!

@all
Es ist geschafft - mein R1er ist fahrbereit und eingestellt 
Dabei sind noch einige Tage vergangen, da ich noch das Ritzelpaket und den mittleren Zahnkranz wechseln musste - alles komplett verschlissen. Auch die Huegi 240er Naben (ja, die originalen, die so laut knacken - 9 Jahre alt) machten Probleme. da die Einspeichung an den Bremssätteln der Louise schliff - habe ich aber mit Hilfe von Magura lösen können. Angehängt noch drei Fotos - das Gewicht ist knapp unter 12kg (11.987 g). Auf meinem Wunschzettel steht nun noch nen' neuer Sattel (Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Team Edition oder Selle Italia SLR KIT Carbonio Flow weiss) und ne' Rotwild Sattelstütze. Dafür muss ich aber bis zum Geburtstag (April) warten .

Das Fahrwerk ist super! Und der Lock-out Hebel leicht zu erreichen - wippen ist aber wesentlich weniger schlimm als ich angenommen habe - sehr geringer Bewegungsbereich!

Grüße an alle
Knaller 2010








@Schaltwerk
Ist die Sattelstützte noch da ?


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum nun endlich fertigen Bike! Und Du bist ja doch trotz der mehrheitlich alten Teile unter 12 kg geblieben. Da habe ich mich wohl vor ein paar Tagen um 200 g verschätzt. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (16. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum nun endlich fertigen Bike! Und Du bist ja doch trotz der mehrheitlich alten Teile unter 12 kg geblieben. Da habe ich mich wohl vor ein paar Tagen um 200 g verschätzt.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




Damit ist Deine Schätzung doch genauer als die von ADP 
Ja, Sattelstütze, Kurbel, HR, VR, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Trigger, VR Bremse, Gabel und Sattel sind "alt". Ich wollte aber wie jmr-biking mit der "richtigen Seele" (Rahmen) starten. Nun freue ich mich auf die Saison und die ersten langen Touren...

Greetz

@jmr-biking
Schönes Projekt - bin gespannt auf Fotos und Details...


----------



## ullertom (16. Januar 2010)

ist die FOX Gabel in diesem "creme" weiß wie es das RCC 1.3 hatte? wenn ja, geht gar nicht bei deinem neuen Projekt (lackieren lassen oder eine neue FOX RLC 100),
die Ganganzeige könntest du noch entfernen wenn du sie nicht brauchst und ein weißer Sattel wäre schön!!!
Tom


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Damit ist Deine Schätzung doch genauer als die von ADP


ADP kann sich ja mal bei mir melden, dann mache ich ihnen nächste Jahr die Gewichte für den Katalog, damit das nicht wieder so in die Hose geht wie dieses Jahr

Und das mit dem Wiederverwenden von den alten Teilen ist doch auch voll in Ordnung. Einen Unterschied zu neuen Teilen wird kaum zu merken sein. Ich habe auch die Teile (meist von 2001/2002) meines geschlachteten RCC.09, in Form eines Cube AMS 100 Pro wiedererstehen lassen. Und das läuft auch nicht schlechter dadurch. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk ist super! Und der Lock-out Hebel leicht zu erreichen - wippen ist aber wesentlich weniger schlimm als ich angenommen habe - sehr geringer Bewegungsbereich!
> 
> Grüße an alle
> Knaller 2010
> ...


----------



## acid-driver (16. Januar 2010)

knaller, das ist normal, dass alle dein bike nach ihren vorstellungen umbauen wollen 
mach dir nichts draus 

als hörnchenersatz würden sich aber in der tat die ergon gx2 anbieten


----------



## Knaller2010 (16. Januar 2010)

@ullertom

ne, die is/war schon weiß - müßte woll mal porentief gereinigt werden 
Hat über die Zeit ganz schön Dreck aufgenommen, aber ich wollte nicht mit scharfen Mitteln drangehen (Lackreiniger müsste doch gehen - hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Reinige mein Rad eh nur vor Marathonveranstaltungen - sonst nur Brunox Deo und Kettenspray/Öl.

Weißer Sattel kommt (entweder Selle Italia SLR KIT Carbonio Flow weiss oder Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Team Edition (weiß)) - Sattelstütze kommt in schwartz von Rotwild

@alex_RCC03 und acid-driver

Hörnchen weg - boooa - hab mich so dran gewöhnt (im Wiegetritt und langen Bergauffahrten sehr angenehm) - werde aber auch hier die Rotwild Hörnchen einsetzen - Ergon sieht nen bischen komisch aus...

Solltet Ihr also etwas passendes zu meinem Geburtstag suchen, kennt Ihr nun meine Wunschliste.  (Vielleicht kann man ja was zu Sonderkonditionen am Tag der offenen Tür erwerben? )

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass die Hörnchen nicht zu groß sind. Es liegt wohl eher an der Aufnahme des Bildes. Die Front das Bikes wirkt ja auch hoch, obwohl sie es nicht ist.
Ich hatte ullertoms Rat mit der Schaltanzeige bei meinem R1 auch angenommen. Das Cockpit ist cleaner und aufgeräumter. Die Anzeigen braucht man nicht wirklich.


----------



## Knaller2010 (16. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass die Hörnchen nicht zu groß sind. Es liegt wohl eher an der Aufnahme des Bildes. Die Front das Bikes wirkt ja auch hoch, obwohl sie es nicht ist.
> Ich hatte ullertoms Rat mit der Schaltanzeige bei meinem R1 auch angenommen. Das Cockpit ist cleaner und aufgeräumter. Die Anzeigen braucht man nicht wirklich.



Stimmt - die Hörnchen sind kurz und eher durch die Aufnahme "gross aussehend".

Die Schaltanzeigen könnte ich in der Tat abnehmen - gute Idee!

Greetz


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Reinige mein Rad eh nur vor Marathonveranstaltungen - sonst nur Brunox Deo und Kettenspray/Öl.



...dann fahre sehr viele Marathons,damit das R1 nicht schwarz wird


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2010)

Bei meinem Centurion bin ich auch oft mit ganz normalem Auto-Lackreiniger über den Rahmen gegangen. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Abschürfungen von den Schaltzügen und Schrammen von den Flaschen am Flaschenhalter gingen gut raus.


----------



## Knaller2010 (16. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> ...dann fahre sehr viele Marathons,damit das R1 nicht schwarz wird


 - ne, ich will ja kein R2er vortäuschen...

...bei mir wird's auch eher bräunlich ("Erdbraun - natürlich )

Greetz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Januar 2010)

Ergon sieht nen bischen komisch aus...:rolleyes:

Solltet Ihr also etwas passendes zu meinem Geburtstag suchen" data-source="kennt Ihr nun meine Wunschliste.: 0"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Knaller2010;6744219
@alex_RCC03 und acid-driver

Hörnchen weg - boooa - hab mich so dran gewöhnt (im Wiegetritt und langen Bergauffahrten sehr angenehm) - werde aber auch hier die Rotwild Hörnchen einsetzen - Ergon sieht nen bischen komisch aus...:rolleyes:

Solltet Ihr also etwas passendes zu meinem Geburtstag suchen schrieb:


> Ausserdem passt so ein kleines Geweih zum Rotwild Hirsch
> 
> Apropos TAg der offenen Tür:
> @Knaller und Deichfräse und alle andern.
> ...


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (16. Januar 2010)

Servus,

war heute mal beim Rotwild Händler und da stand noch so ein verlassenes R1 Team von 2009, in Grösse Xs.
Das siehts zimlich mini aus aber so ist das halt wenn mann nur 172cm gross ist.
Auf jeden hat das ding noch 3600 Euro gekostet.
Das ist doch ok oder??

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2010)

Das Einzigste was mich interessieren würde, wäre tatsächlich ein Besuch in Dietzenbach. Dafür würde ich mir auch die rund 2 x 400 km antun. Später im Jahr fänder ich auch noch eine Einladung zum Demoday der Eurobike gut, um die 2011 Bikes vorab zu begutachten. Aber für sonstige Jedermanntreffen auf Bikefestival oder so, fehlt mir dann wohl die Motivation, extra dafür kreuz und quer durch die Republik zu reisen.

Aber ein Tag bei ADP in Dietzenbach wäre schon toll. Auch wenn wir uns unter Entwicklungsabteilung nicht zu viel vorstellen sollten. Meines Wissens, sind das ungefähr 20 Mann, die ADP beschäftigt. Das hat da keine Dimensionen wie bei Specialized oder Cannondale! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Januar 2010)

Also wenn es bei mir dienstlich passt würde ich auch zu einem Besuch bei Rotwild mit dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das Einzigste was mich interessieren würde, wäre tatsächlich ein Besuch in Dietzenbach. Dafür würde ich mir auch die rund 2 x 400 km antun. Später im Jahr fänder ich auch noch eine Einladung zum Demoday der Eurobike gut, um die 2011 Bikes vorab zu begutachten. Aber für sonstige Jedermanntreffen auf Bikefestival oder so, fehlt mir dann wohl die Motivation, extra dafür kreuz und quer durch die Republik zu reisen.
> 
> Aber ein Tag bei ADP in Dietzenbach wäre schon toll. Auch wenn wir uns unter Entwicklungsabteilung nicht zu viel vorstellen sollten. Meines Wissens, sind das ungefähr 20 Mann, die ADP beschäftigt. Das hat da keine Dimensionen wie bei Specialized oder Cannondale!
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch Thomas 
Für mich sind es 2x250 die es mir auch wert sind.
Wollte schon immer mal sehen, wie der Laden ausshieht. Auch wenn es nur 20 Loide sind, um so besser, dann wird persönlicher.

Dann kaufe ich mir noch ein paar Teile und Klamotten, dann lohnt sich der Weg noch mehr


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war heute mal beim Rotwild Händler und da stand noch so ein verlassenes R1 Team von 2009, in Grösse Xs.
> Das siehts zimlich mini aus aber so ist das halt wenn mann nur 172cm gross ist.
> ...



R1 ist schon ein klasse Teil, 
aber fahr das Bike mal, ob es auch zu Dir passt.
Was hat die Team Version noch mal Liste gekostet?
Vielleicht geht da noch was im Preis


----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

ich hab da auch noch was in XS.
RC1FS 2008.
Bilder im Album.
Näheres auf Anfrage. PN


----------



## Deichfräse (16. Januar 2010)

Ok, also legen wir uns auf einen Firmenbesuch bei ADP fest.
Terminvorschläge?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (16. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war heute mal beim Rotwild Händler und da stand noch so ein verlassenes R1 Team von 2009, in Grösse Xs.
> Das siehts zimlich mini aus aber so ist das halt wenn mann nur 172cm gross ist.
> ...


 
Viel zu teuer! Das R1 Race 2010 (2010 gibt es kein Team mehr in Alu) kostet Liste 2599,-. Also wohl für 2400,- zu haben. 

Das R1 Team 2009 kostet Liste 4690,- und hat eigentlich nur XTR + besserer LRS statt XT beim R1 Race 2010! Ich finde die Magura verbaute Gabel im R1 2010 sogar besser als die Fox.

Wenn dir das 1200 Euro Mehrpreis Wert ist 

Gruß,
Juergen

p.s bei 172 XS???? Ich bin 174 und fahre M (Oberrohrlänge 595) - Ich sage mal du brauchst mind. S (bei Rotwild 2009 ist das OL 575)


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich glaub laut service portal, kostet der 4.690 Euro.

sieht aber irgendwie aus wie ein Kinderrad, in der Grösse XS.

hmm.... weis jetzt auch nett.
isch auch der witz, da isch ne LX Kette Drauf und an Xt Kasette und da bei so eim teuren Bike.
Weis jemand ob das genau die DT Swiss XR1450 sind, nur in einem anderen Design??

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (16. Januar 2010)

Und ne Besichtigung bei Rotwild in Dietzenbach habe ich im Jan 2009 gemacht.War beruflich gerade für ne Woche in der Gegend und habe einfach angefragt ob ich mal reinschauen dürfte.No Problem.
Was sehr interessant war,war der Gitterwagen mit den ganzen geschrotteten Rahmen,die zuvor in dr Prüfanlageihre Dienste verrichtet hatten.Das tut in der Seele weh.wenn man den Gitterwagen sieht.
Achja,und ne gaaaaanz lange Nase haben die mir da gemacht.
RR2FS in der 8,5kg Klasse durfte ich nur anfassen.Mit CarbonLR und so...ich glaube irgendwas mit 8000.-  war der Preis.
Mir wurde alles sehr gut erklärt.Alle Mitarbeiter waren sehr nett.
Alles sehr übersichtlich und wie gesagt ..lange Nasen Faktor ist sehr hoch.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (16. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich glaub laut service portal, kostet der 4.690 Euro.
> 
> ...


 
Du brauchst kein XS! Lass dir nichts einreden von dem Händler nur weil er es aus seinem Laden haben will. Mind. S OL 555 bei XS ist ein Witz. Oder haste Schrittlänge nur 75? ;-)  XS wäre 15"

Ja es sind die DT Swiss XR1450 Titan RWS verbaut.


----------



## at021971 (16. Januar 2010)

Brauchst Du denn unbedingt XS? Geht nicht auch S? Da ist dann die Auswahl größer. Bei www.s-tec-sports.de bekommst Du den Rahmen für 849 EUR. Und für 2.750 EUR kannst Du eine ganze Menge besser Teile verbauen. 

Bei www.fun-corner.de haben sie ein R.R1 für 1.699 EUR. Das könnte eine gute Basis sein, um was höherwertiges aufzubauen. Du mußt einafch mal ein weng googeln, dann findet sich die eine oder andere Gelegenheit.

Auch hier (www.fahrrad-kaiser.de) gibt es ein komplettes R.R1 Team in S für 3.599 EUR. Vielleicht ist ja noch ein keiner zusätzlicher Rabatt drin.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (17. Januar 2010)

Servus,

ja ich glaub auch das XS irgendwie zu kurz ist, aber ich muss mir mal noch ein S anschauen.
hab schrittlänge 79 cm.
Ja genau das beim Fahrradkasier war ich heut anschauen, aber ich glaube das war XS oder lieg ich jetzt falsch, nein das war XS!!
Das sind Bei Rotwild 450mm und S ist 480mm = 19 Zoll !!!

und das wird mir dann zu hoch irgendwie, neija muss mir mal ein S anschauen und dann sehn wir ja.

aber 3600 Euro ist mir doch zu teuer!!

Mfg Daniel






at021971 schrieb:


> Brauchst Du denn unbedingt XS? Geht nicht auch S? Da ist dann die Auswahl größer. Bei www.s-tec-sports.de bekommst Du den Rahmen für 849 EUR. Und für 2.750 EUR kannst Du eine ganze Menge besser Teile verbauen.
> 
> Bei www.fun-corner.de haben sie ein R.R1 für 1.699 EUR. Das könnte eine gute Basis sein, um was höherwertiges aufzubauen. Du mußt einafch mal ein weng googeln, dann findet sich die eine oder andere Gelegenheit.
> 
> ...


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Stimmt! Die Größe S könnte für Dich zu groß sein. Laut einer Berechungsmethode, wleche die Bike oder Mountain Bike mal vor Jahren mal veröffentlicht hat, liegt deren Rahmen-Empfehlung für Dich, bei Deinen Körpergröße von 1.72 m und Deiner Schrittlänge von 79 cm, bei 407 mm.

Auch der Perfect Positioning Rechner von Canyon kommt mit Deinen Daten auf Größe S, was bei denen 420 mm Sitzrohrlänge wären

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Das sind Bei Rotwild 450mm und S ist 480mm = 19 Zoll !!!


 
Wichtig und einzig entscheidend ist die Oberrohrlänge! Man kauft doch kein Bike nach Stattelrohrlänge. Und die Oberrohrlänge ist bei XS 555 und bei S 575 und bei M 590. Die Sattelrohrlänge reguliert man mit Sattelstütze weiter raus oder eben weiter rein! Aber an der Oberrohrlänge kann man nichts mehr verändern. Schau dir nur mal die Sattelrohrlänge beim R1 FS 2009 an, die sind alle (XS,S,M) 520 bis auf das L das ist 525.

Ich habe SL 81 und bin 174 und fahre Oberrohrlänge 595 (M)

Also sorry XS ist def. zu klein. 

Solls den nun entgültig ein Rotwild werden?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. Januar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ok, also legen wir uns auf einen Firmenbesuch bei ADP fest.
> Terminvorschläge?



Hallo an alle,

bin ebenfalls für Dietzenbach, und ich denke der Termin sollte in nächster Zeit sein; Das Wetter ist schmuddeligund ein Samstag im Februar wäre doch geeignet; Würde mir gerne eine Softshell jacke kaufen; Man hoffentlich haben die meine Größe da.
Ansonst hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag:
Wie wäre es mit einen Workshop von Rotwild an diesen Tag so ne halbe Stunde über Sevice Arbeiten an verschiedenen Bikes?
Könnte mir das sehe gut vorstellen, ich mache diese Arbeiten wie viele von Euch auch selber, aber man bekommt bestimmt noch Tips und Tricks?

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Achja gibt es schon irgendwelche Vorschläge zu den Shirts?

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## Vollgut (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ist für mich eine Rahmengröße mit Oberrohlänge von 575 mm zu klein für ein Fully.

Ich bin 1,82 groß, habe bisher Oberrohlänge am Race-Hardtail von 590 mm gehabt.

Ich habe seit Jahren ein Rotwild RCC01 (2000'er Baujahr). Bisher hat es sich neben Cube und Stevensbikes etwas einsam gefühlt. Aber es bekommt ein paar Rotwild-Kollegen , die die Cube- und Stevensbikes verdrängen. Ich poste auch bald Bilder.

Ein Besuch bei Rotwild fände ich interessant, ich wäre dabei.

Grüße

vollgut


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Die Größe S könnte für Dich zu groß sein. Laut einer Berechungsmethode, wleche die Bike oder Mountain Bike mal vor Jahren mal veröffentlicht hat, liegt deren Rahmen-Empfehlung für Dich, bei Deinen Körpergröße von 1.72 m und Deiner Schrittlänge von 79 cm, bei 407 mm.
> 
> Auch der Perfect Positioning Rechner von Canyon kommt mit Deinen Daten auf Größe S, was bei denen 420 mm Sitzrohrlänge wären
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich würde bei den Maßen von Speedy auch beim R1HT zu einem XS tendieren. Ein Arbeitskollege hat fast die gleichen Maße und er kann kein Rotwild R1FS fahren wegen der zu kurzen Schrittlänge. 
Die Sitzrohrlänge beim FS in den Maßen XS-M (520 mm) ist bauartbedingt durch den senkrecht stehenden Dämpfer. 
Nicht nur die Oberrohrlänge ist beim Rahmenkauf entscheidend, sondern die Kombination aus allem. Eine zu lange Oberrohrlänge kann ich nur mit Vorbau und Sattelposition ausgleichen. 
Ist die Sitzrohrlänge zu hoch, dann verringert sich auch die Beinfreiheit und das Bike ist weniger agil. 
Ich könnte mit meinen 190 cm auch einen XL Rahmen fahren, aber ich mag die Wendigkeit eines Bikes und fahre nur Rahmen in L, was auch bei den meisten Herstellern die Empfehlung ist.
Bei Rahmengeometrien hat fast jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Richtlinien.
Was bei Rotwild L ist kann bei Specialized schon XL sein. 
Man sollte sich nicht an den Bezeichnungen XS-XL halten, das ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich.
Speedy lass dich mal vermessen, oder trag deine genauen Maße mal beim Canyon PPR ein. Der ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wähle dort aber auch ein Bike aus, was deinem Wunsch entspricht. Bei dir dann wohl das Hartail Crand Canyon.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Beispiel R.R1 FS: 
Sitzrohrlänge 2009 XS-M: 520 mm - Federweg: 100 mm

Sitzrohrlänge 2010 XS-M: 530 mm - Federweg: 110 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> bin ebenfalls für Dietzenbach, und ich denke der Termin sollte in nächster Zeit sein; Das Wetter ist schmuddeligund ein Samstag im Februar wäre doch geeignet; Würde mir gerne eine Softshell jacke kaufen; Man hoffentlich haben die meine Größe da.
> Ansonst hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag:
> ...



Wird bei ADP an einem Samstag überhaupt gearbeitet?? Ich glaube es sind in Dietzenbach nur Büros und Werkhallen. Dort ist bestimmt von Freitag 15.00 Uhr bis Montag 8.00 Uhr kein Mensch, oder würden sie ihre Pforten nur für uns öffnen?


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (17. Januar 2010)

Servus,

ja ich hab auch schon mal bei Canyon nachgeschaut da kamm auch Grösse S heraus und da ist bei S das Oberrohr länger 575 mm.Weil wenn ich weniger beinfreiheit hab ist nicht so Top, wenn mann mal vom Rad muß und so.
Alerdings fand ich auch das Oberrohr ein wenig kurz, klar längerer Vorbau isz schon ne Option aber zu lange ist auch nix!
Ist noch nicht ganz sicher obs eins wird weil ich jetzt ein wenig verunsichert bin wegen dem Rahmen, aber ich geh noch zu einem anderen Händler der wo alle Grössen da hat und dann kann ich mal den unterschied sehn!!

Gruß Daniel 





jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu. Ich würde bei den Maßen von Speedy auch beim R1HT zu einem XS tendieren. Ein Arbeitskollege hat fast die gleichen Maße und er kann kein Rotwild R1FS fahren wegen der zu kurzen Schrittlänge.
> Die Sitzrohrlänge beim FS in den Maßen XS-M (520 mm) ist bauartbedingt durch den senkrecht stehenden Dämpfer.
> Nicht nur die Oberrohrlänge ist beim Rahmenkauf entscheidend, sondern die Kombination aus allem. Eine zu lange Oberrohrlänge kann ich nur mit Vorbau und Sattelposition ausgleichen.
> Ist die Sitzrohrlänge zu hoch, dann verringert sich auch die Beinfreiheit und das Bike ist weniger agil.
> ...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ja ich hab auch schon mal bei Canyon nachgeschaut da kamm auch Grösse S heraus und da ist bei S das Oberrohr länger 575 mm.Weil wenn ich weniger beinfreiheit hab ist nicht so Top, wenn mann mal vom Rad muß und so.
> Alerdings fand ich auch das Oberrohr ein wenig kurz, klar längerer Vorbau isz schon ne Option aber zu lange ist auch nix!
> ...



Hi Sonic,

fahr das Teil doch einfach Probe.
Rotwild bietet das doch zum Glück über sein Händlernetz an.
Das 2009er R1 ist so beliebt, dass Du wenn Du Dich irgendwann mal davon trennen willst sicher noch einen super Wiederverkaufspreis bekommst.
So habe ich letztes Jahr für mein 4 JAhre altes RCC 03 noch 1700 Euro bekommen 
Nicht ganz unwichtiger Aspekt bei der Kaufentscheidung finde ich.
Wenn ich mir das 2010 R2 von JMR sehe, könnte man da allerdings auch schwach werden 
Schwere Entscheidung eines schönen Problems 

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2010)

Au mann...was ist das heute für ein Pissewetter bei uns

Gestern war es noch so schön - Radeln war zwar anstrengend, aber nun bin ich froh dass ich doch getan habe. Heute bringen mich keine zehn Pferde vor die Tür

Dann setze ich mal noch ein Bildchen vom vorerst letzten Schnee rein:







Ach noch was...ihr steckt mich langsam an mit eurem Gewichtswahn Kann jemand ne vernünftige Hängewaage empfehlen? Meine Fischwaage hier die lügt wie wenn die der Fischersmann zeigt, wie groß sein letzter Hecht war... In der Bucht gibt es so Taiwan-Billig-Waagen, taugen die was?


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Wichtig und einzig entscheidend ist die Oberrohrlänge! Man kauft doch kein Bike nach Stattelrohrlänge. Und die Oberrohrlänge ist bei XS 555 und bei S 575 und bei M 590. Die Sattelrohrlänge reguliert man mit Sattelstütze weiter raus oder eben weiter rein! Aber an der Oberrohrlänge kann man nichts mehr verändern. Schau dir nur mal die Sattelrohrlänge beim R1 FS 2009 an, die sind alle (XS,S,M) 520 bis auf das L das ist 525.
> 
> Ich habe SL 81 und bin 174 und fahre Oberrohrlänge 595 (M)
> 
> ...


 
Es ist die Kombination aus beidem. Ich habe mich auch nach einer Probefahrt mit einem R.GT2 in Größe L, für das R.GT1 in XL entschieden. Ich fühlte mich auf dem R.GT2 einfach zu gedrungen. Das Oberrohr war einfach zu kurz. Auch mein Händler hat direkt von sich aus und unabhängig nur vom Anschauen sofort empfohlen, dass ich eines in XL nehme. Damit kam es in allen relevanten Maßen meinem vorherigen RCC.09 nahe, auf dem ich mich 100%ig wohl gefühlt habe.

Was ich aber auch sagen kann ist, dass man unbedingt vermieden sollte, speziell wenn man sehr groß und schwer ist, ein zu kurzes Sitzrohr zu wählen. Eine extrem lange und weit herausgezogene Sattelstütze übt eine nicht zu unterschätzende Belastung auf das Sitzrohr aus. Mein RCC.09 habe ich lange mit mit einer 450 mm Sattelstütze, die ich dann noch sehr weit herausgezogen haben gefahren. Obwohl noch immer etwas mehr als 100 mm im Sitzrohr steckte, hat der Rahmen nach einigen Jahren angefangen, im Bereich des Übergangs des Oberrohrs ins Steuerrohr, zu knacken. Dem war nur Herr zu werden, indem ich meine Sitzposition neu definieren musste. Zudem hat sich über die Jahre im Bereich der Bohrung, am Ende des Schlitzes der Sattelstützenklemmung, ein kleiner Riss gebildet. Nicht schlimm und lange stabile und unverändert geblieben, aber sicherlich durch die Belastung der langen Sattelstütze entstanden. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Au mann...was ist das heute für ein Pissewetter bei uns
> 
> Gestern war es noch so schön - Radeln war zwar anstrengend, aber nun bin ich froh dass ich doch getan habe. Heute bringen mich keine zehn Pferde vor die Tür
> 
> ...



Endlich mal ein Männerbike!


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2010)

...da ich ja schon ein recht altes Kreuz habe, brauche ich halt den Federweg


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ....Ach noch was...ihr steckt mich langsam an mit eurem Gewichtswahn Kann jemand ne vernünftige Hängewaage empfehlen? Meine Fischwaage hier die lügt wie wenn die der Fischersmann zeigt, wie groß sein letzter Hecht war... In der Bucht gibt es so Taiwan-Billig-Waagen, taugen die was?....


 
Nix Gewichtswahn, nur Interesse! Sonst wäre es sicherlich kein R.GT1 in Größe XL geworden!

Aber als Waage verwenden ich diese beiden:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4975/digitale-haengewaage-abs-10.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4976/digitale-tischwaage-tts-10.html

Wobei anstatt der letzteren, alle herkömmlichen Küchenwaagen genausogut ihren Dienst verrichten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

Ne is klar....., Ausreden weil du keine rasierten Beine hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> bin ebenfalls für Dietzenbach, und ich denke der Termin sollte in nächster Zeit sein; Das Wetter ist schmuddeligund ein Samstag im Februar wäre doch geeignet; Würde mir gerne eine Softshell jacke kaufen; Man hoffentlich haben die meine Größe da.
> Ansonst hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag:
> ...



Ich mach jetzt mal einen Termin Vorschlag:
*Samstag, der 6. oder 13. März.*
Wetter ist da immer noch nicht top und Rotwild braucht sicher ein wenig Zeit das vorzubereiten.

Gehe schon davon aus, dass Rotwild einen Tag der offenen Tür an einem Samstag macht, sonst würden wir ja das ganze Tagesgeschäft lahmlegen....
Muss ja nicht unbedingt exclusiv für uns sein, man kann das ja offiziell als "Meet Rotwild Day" declarieren sonst wäre das für unser kleines (aber feines ) Grüppchen evtl. zu aufwendig...
Eine Agenda könnte wie folgt aussehen (Würde mich jedenfalls interessieren):

- Willkommen durch die Geschäftsleitung
- Vortrag zur Entwicklung von ADP, Philosophie, Historie, Geschäftsziele, Vertriebsstrategie....
- Vortrag und Diskussion von/mit der Entwicklung, wie Trends im MTB Bikebau, Erklärung der Technik  bei den Race, CC; Enduro Modellen, wesentliche Erfolgsmerkmale/Entwicklungsschwerpunkte der Rotwild Bikes, Ausblick 2011 er Modelle...
- Service workshop, mit Tips und Tricks zum Tuning und Pflege der Bikes
- Rundgang durch die heiligen Hallen
- Fabrikverkauf von Klamotten und Teilen evtl auch von Restposten (mit spezial Preisen natürlich)
- Übergabe der Rotwild Ritter Shirts 



Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wird bei ADP an einem Samstag überhaupt gearbeitet?? Ich glaube es sind in Dietzenbach nur Büros und Werkhallen. Dort ist bestimmt von Freitag 15.00 Uhr bis Montag 8.00 Uhr kein Mensch, oder würden sie ihre Pforten nur für uns öffnen?



Ja das wird sicherlich so sein, aber bei einen Tag der offenen Tür.....

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## Deichfräse (17. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein nicht zu verachtender Aspekt, den *hhninja81* da aufgeworfen hat. Ob die Jungs extra für uns eine Sonderschicht einlegen???
Warten wir mal ab, was in der nächsten Antwortmail steht.
Von Montag bis Freitag dürften auch wir alle reichlich auf Arbeit zu tun haben, um uns unser "Spielzeug" zu verdienen...

Knaller2010 und ich halten euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Deichfräse (17. Januar 2010)

Nehme ich mal so mit den Vorschlag und gebe das dann per Mail an ADP weiter.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Au mann...was ist das heute für ein Pissewetter bei uns
> 
> Gestern war es noch so schön - Radeln war zwar anstrengend, aber nun bin ich froh dass ich doch getan habe. Heute bringen mich keine zehn Pferde vor die Tür
> 
> Dann setze ich mal noch ein Bildchen vom vorerst letzten Schnee rein:



Endlich mal wieder Action  
Auch wenn sich Dein E1 da ein wenig festgefahren hat


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....Bei Rahmengeometrien hat fast jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Richtlinien. Was bei Rotwild L ist kann bei Specialized schon XL sein. Man sollte sich nicht an den Bezeichnungen XS-XL halten, das ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich......


 
Diese XS-XL Bezeichung der Herstellern nerven mich auch immer wieder, da sie keine Aussagekraft haben. Allerhöchstens, kann man damit die Bikes eines Herstellers einordnen. Beim nächsten Hersteller sagen diese Buchstaben aber schon wieder was ganz anderes aus. Ohne die echten Maße kann man keinen Rahmen einschätzen und ohne das Gefühl beim Fahren nicht wählen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

Die Bodenfreiheit am E1 hat noch Potentiel für Schneewehen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Nehme ich mal so mit den Vorschlag und gebe das dann per Mail an ADP weiter.



Hey das war nur mal ein erster Schuss aus der Hüfte.
Lass uns mal sammeln, vielleicht kommen bis Montag noch ein paar Ideen dazu....

Biete übrigens eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von und nach Stuttgart an.
Kann 3 Plätze anbieten 

Natürlich nur, falls das mit dem Open Day klappt .


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Action
> Auch wenn sich Dein E1 da ein wenig festgefahren hat



Das stimmt, ich musste tatsächlich einiges zu Fuß gehen weil kein Durchkommen war Aber das schadet uns Mountainbikern natürlich gar nix


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> .....In der Bucht gibt es so Taiwan-Billig-Waagen, taugen die was?


 
Die gibt es auch für mehr Geld. Hat dann aber eine Hersteller und Produktbezeichung. Jetzt musst Du Dich nur noch entscheiden, ob Deine Taiwanwaage eine Fälschung ist oder was taugt!

http://www.pce-group-europe.com/deu...froogle/info/p4874_Haengewaage-PCE-HS-50.html

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vollgut (17. Januar 2010)

einsames rotwild


----------



## Vollgut (17. Januar 2010)

hat Gesellschaft bekommen


----------



## Deichfräse (17. Januar 2010)

Hab´ ich so auch verstanden und "gesammelt".
Wie gesagt, wir müssen ja auch noch abwarten, wie sich die Jungs von ADP dann äußern.
Wegen dem Ritter-T-Shirt müßten wir uns mal über Größen und gewünschte Anzahl unterhalten. Denkbar wäre hier z.B. ein T-Shirt aus der Rotwild-Kollektion zu "veredeln".
Wenn jemand kreativ ist, bißchen Grafikdesign drauf hat und ein nettes Logo erstellen könnte, wäre das recht hilfreich.


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch für mehr Geld. Hat dann aber eine Hersteller und Produktbezeichung. Jetzt musst Du Dich nur noch entscheiden, ob Deine Taiwanwaage eine Fälschung ist oder was taugt!
> 
> http://www.pce-group-europe.com/deu...froogle/info/p4874_Haengewaage-PCE-HS-50.html
> 
> ...



OK, dann weiß ich erst mal Bescheid


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

Vollgut schrieb:


> hat Gesellschaft bekommen



Voll Gut, Dein Name ist Programm


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Hab´ ich so auch verstanden und "gesammelt".
> Wie gesagt, wir müssen ja auch noch abwarten, wie sich die Jungs von ADP dann äußern.
> Wegen dem Ritter-T-Shirt müßten wir uns mal über Größen und gewünschte Anzahl unterhalten. Denkbar wäre hier z.B. ein T-Shirt aus der Rotwild-Kollektion zu "veredeln".
> Wenn jemand kreativ ist, bißchen Grafikdesign drauf hat und ein nettes Logo erstellen könnte, wäre das recht hilfreich.



Da muss ich auch passen, Null Kreativität 
@ Waldhase, gibt es Dich noch?
Das wäre doch ein Job für Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (17. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch für mehr Geld. Hat dann aber eine Hersteller und Produktbezeichung. Jetzt musst Du Dich nur noch entscheiden, ob Deine Taiwanwaage eine Fälschung ist oder was taugt!
> 
> http://www.pce-group-europe.com/deu...froogle/info/p4874_Haengewaage-PCE-HS-50.html
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Kauf Die beispielsweise http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=9a56183e298c22a9215a9bcad957ab6b

Hat ein gutes PL und hab ich in den Foren schon oft gesehen. Auch in meinem Schrank .


----------



## SchrottRox (17. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kauf Die beispielsweise http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=9a56183e298c22a9215a9bcad957ab6b
> 
> Hat ein gutes PL und hab ich in den Foren schon oft gesehen. Auch in meinem Schrank .



Jo, die hat mir at021972 auch schon empfohlen.

    *  Messbereich: 0,0  25,0 kg
    * Auflösung: 10g
    * Genauigkeit: 0,005%
    * Stromversorgung: 4 x AAA Batterien
    * Maßeinheiten: kg oder lb. Tarafunktion Stromsparschaltung

 ...scheint echt nicht schlecht zu sein


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Die ABS-10 Waage ist auf jeden Fall hochwertig gemacht. Ich habe sie bei meinem Freund gesehen und danach gekauft. Sie gibt es unter anderem bei www.hibiek.de und www.bike-discount.de. Bei www.bike24.net ist sie ein wenig günstiger.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (17. Januar 2010)

hey, da habt ihr mich auf eine seit längerem verschollene idee gebracht 

gleich mal preisalarm bei hibike gestartet...


----------



## Orakel (17. Januar 2010)

in eigener sache, verkaufe einen Nigelnagel neuen Rotwild Vorbau.
Zu Besuch bei ADP, wäre auch dabei.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Habe mal meinen Schichtplan angeschaut. Ich favorisiere den 6. März für mich. Am 13. habe ich Dienst. Aber im Allgemeinen finde ich einen Termin im März ganz gut.


----------



## Fahrnix (17. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> in eigener sache, verkaufe einen Nigelnagel neuen Rotwild Vorbau.
> Zu Besuch bei ADP, wäre auch dabei.



Zu Orakels nigelnagel neuen Rotwild Vorbau kann ich eine ebenso neue P180 Karbon Sattelstütze anieten. 31,6 mm, 350 mm lang. Foto in meinem Album.

Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Oberrohrlänge ist beim Rahmenkauf entscheidend, sondern die Kombination aus allem. Eine zu lange Oberrohrlänge kann ich nur mit Vorbau und Sattelposition ausgleichen.
> Ist die Sitzrohrlänge zu hoch, dann verringert sich auch die Beinfreiheit und das Bike ist weniger agil.
> .


 
lass dich mal in einem professionellen Laden vermessen und rede mit den Leuten. Dann wirst du sehen auf was die achten.Die legen das Bike nach Oberrohrlänge fest.Zumind. meine Erfahrungen und ich lies mich vermessen bei einem Guru, der ein Radteam im Profizirkus betreut. Die Sitzrohr(länge) ist nicht entscheidend. Das kann man mit der Sattelstütze ausgleichen (weiter rein, weiter raus!) Rotwild verbaut bekannterweise sehr lange Sitzrohre.

(Wäre die Sitzrohrlänge entscheidend könnte Rotwild kein R1 FS bauen wo 3 Größen XS-M 520 hat)


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Die Grundlage zur Auswahl meiner auf mich passenden Rahmengrößen ist nicht das Canyon Perfect Position System. 

Jemand der überhaupt keine Vorstellung von Rahmengrößen und seine für sich Passende hat, kann ohne viel Aufwand eine erste Erfahrung mit solchen Internettools für sich machen und damit zum Händler gehen.

Mal ein Beispiel: 
Bei der Auswahl eines Rahmens achte ich auf folgende Dinge (Einsatzzweck ist schon festgelegt):
Oberrohrlänge, Sitzrohrlänge in Kombination mit der Auswahl der Sattelstützenlänge und wie weit sie drin oder draußen ist, Verstellbereich das Sattels (Kniegelenk Mitte Kurbelachse), aus der Länge des Oberrohrs resultiert die Länge des Vorbaus und der Winkel (gestreckte oder aufrechtere Sitzposition) Auswahl der Anzahl der Spacer (wenn überhaupt, meistens schon), Auswahl des Lenkers (Rizer oder Flat), Gesamtposition auf dem Rad: Schlagwort Überschlagsgefühl oder Hecklastigkeit
mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein. Ach ja auf die Optik achte ich dann auch noch zum Schluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollgut (17. Januar 2010)

Die Sitzrohlänge ist variabler. Sie kann zwar ein Ausschlusskriterium sein.
Die Oberrohrlänge ist meines Erachtens die esentielle Masszahl, dort ist auch weniger Variablität möglich. An besten ist immer noch eine Probefahrt zur größenbestimmung.

Beim Rennrad und beim Race-Hardtail weiss ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung genau welche Größe ich gerne hätte. 
Bei MTB mit mehr Federweg und Tourenlastig fehlt mir die Erfahrung. JMR-Biking hat mir in dem Bereich gerade eben per PM mit seiner Erfahrung geholfen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

Das System von Canyon ist mangelhaft.
Es verschweigt z. B., dass die Schrittfreiheit bei einem Nerve AM (S) 3cm geringer (!) ist als bei (M).

Ja richtig, das Oberrohr bei einem S- Rahmen ist beim Sattelrohr 3cm HÖHER als bei einem M- Rahmen!

Einen Rahmen würde ich niemals ohne Probesitzen kaufen!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Einen Rahmen würde ich niemals ohne Probesitzen kaufen!



Genau, bzw. Probefahrt


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Genau, bzw. Probefahrt



Ja logo


----------



## Vollgut (17. Januar 2010)

gt2 in M

meiner, preislich gerade an meiner Schmerzgrenze , aber eben nicht darüber 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200427422619&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Dank + Gruß an jmr-biking


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Probefahrt natürlich! Beim Rahmenkauf viel messen und alle möglichen Eventualitäten durchspielen. Ist zwar zeitaufwendig, aber das Ergebnis muss ja stimmen.

Ich setz mich jetzt mal auf die Rolle und kurbel ein bisschen. Regen und Schneematsch laden nicht zum Biken ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. Januar 2010)

ich richte mich immer, nach der Oberrohrlänge, Sitz/lenkwinkel, Radstand.Sattelrohrlänge spielt eine untergeordnete rolle, wie schon erwähnt, gleicht man das über die Sastü aus,Vorbau ist auch variabel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

ich orientier mich auch sehr an der länge des Sattelrohrs.

-Je nach Einsatzzweck braucht man die Schrittfreiheit.
-Ein langer Vorbau macht das Lenkverhalten träge.
-lange Kettenstreben sind weniger wendig
-kurze Kettenstreben bringen im Anlieger mehr Druck aufs Hinterrad
- usw.

Umso mehr war ich überrascht, dass ein Canyon Nerve AM in S höher ist als der größere Rahmen M.
So ein Blödsinn!


----------



## Knaller2010 (17. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war heute mal beim Rotwild Händler und da stand noch so ein verlassenes R1 Team von 2009, in Grösse Xs.
> Das siehts zimlich mini aus aber so ist das halt wenn mann nur 172cm gross ist.
> ...



@SonicTheSpeedy

hat ja schon viel Post gegeben, aber vielleicht kann ich Dir noch ein wenig mehr helfen - ich bin 173 und weiß, was Du meinst. Ich habe mir das R.R1 FS 2009 in Größe S gekauft und muss sagen es passt erste Sahne. War eben auf der ersten 25km Runde, aber zum Schluss war es MEGAeckelig. 
Geometrie, Federverhalten und Fahrvergnügen sind 1A.
Greetz
Knaller2010

PS: Anhand meiner Fotos kannst Du sehen wie weit die Sattelstütze ausgefahren ist...


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jemand der überhaupt keine Vorstellung von Rahmengrößen und seine für sich Passende hat, kann ohne viel Aufwand eine erste Erfahrung mit solchen Internettools für sich machen und damit zum Händler gehen.
> 
> .


 
wer hat keine Vorstellung? Nach deiner Aussage würde das heißen, das Rotwild eine sehr schlechte Design Strategie fährt, weil z.b. ein R1 FS 2009 nur Leute fahren können mit Schrittlänge größer 82? So what?


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Warum, das 2009er R.R1 FS hat ein minimales Standover von 750 mm. Was machst Du denn mit den zusätzlichen 70 mm (mit Schuhen sogar 90 -100 mm) um auf Deine 820 mm Schrittlänge zu kommen?

Aber richtig, die Dämpferposition des R.R1/R2 FS und R.GT1/GT2 erfordert einen eher großen Biker.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Mit "Jemand" meine die Allgemeinheit, also niemand bestimmtes. Hab ich noch so von der moselanischen Aussprache drin. 

Ich kenne zwei Personen (männlich und weiblich), die sich aufgrund der Länge des Sitzrohrs kein R.R1 FS kaufen konnten oder wollten. Die Beinfreiheit war ihnen einfach zu wenig.
Rotwild löst das kleine Frauenproblem jetzt mit den Modellen C1 FS.

Achja: Irina Kalentieva ist bekanntlich sehr klein. In ihren Rennen fährt sie nur HT. Und was fährt sie für ein Fully? Schau mal hier


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ich bin 173 und weiß, was Du meinst. Ich habe mir das R.R1 FS 2009 in Größe S gekauft und muss sagen es passt erste Sahne. ...


 
Genau, - beim 09 R1 FS ist die Sitzrohrlänge bei XS,S,M jeweils 520. Bei dir sieht man sehr schön, wie du das Thema mit der Sattelstütze gelöst hast. Es wirkt eben etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig weil die Stütze nur wenige cm ausgezogen ist. Für S ist das Rohr aßergewöhnlich lang (Design bedingt). Ich nehme an, dass das Oberrohr bei dir sehr weit in den Schritt geht, spricht zwischen deinem besten Stück und Oberrohr dürfte nur minimal Platz sein  Deswegen sind mir kürzere Sitzrohre lieber, weil man beim Abstieg mehr Freitheit hat und das Bike allg. agiler wirkt. Außerdem sieht eine weiter ausgezogene Sattelstütze besser uns sportlicher aus (für meinen Geschmack)


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Warum, das 2009er R.R1 FS hat ein minimales Standover von 750 mm. Was machst Du denn mit den zusätzlichen 70 mm (mit Schuhen sogar 90 -100 mm) um auf Deine 820 mm Schrittlänge zu kommen?
> 
> Aber richtig, die Dämpferposition des R.R1/R2 FS und R.GT1/GT2 erfordert einen eher großen Biker.
> 
> ...


 
verguckt du hast Recht, trotzdem ist Sitzrohrlänge 520 sehr lang. Das haben andere hersteller bei L! Und bei SL 77 wird es z.b. zu eng, sprich diese Leute können dann kein R1 FS fahren. Beim 2010 sogar noch übler mit 530 S-L


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Achja: Irina Kalentieva ist bekanntlich sehr klein. In ihren Rennen fährt sie nur HT. Und was fährt sie für ein Fully? Schau mal hier


 
Fahre ich auch (direkter, schneller, mehr Feedback - für mich)


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Gut dann haben wir das ja jetzt.  Ob die Designstrategie von Rotwild jetzt gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ist mir auch schnuppe. Bin groß und habe lange Gräten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gut dann haben wir das ja jetzt.  Ob die Designstrategie von Rotwild jetzt gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ist mir auch schnuppe. Bin groß und habe lange Gräten.


 
wahrscheinlich stimmen die Verkaufszahlen beim FS, sonst hätten sie 2010 nicht noch 1cm draufgepackt


----------



## Knaller2010 (17. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Für S ist das Rohr aßergewöhnlich lang (Design bedingt). Ich nehme an, dass das Oberrohr bei dir sehr weit in den Schritt geht, spricht zwischen deinem besten Stück und Oberrohr dürfte nur minimal Platz sein



Ich habe schon drei Kinder - reicht eigentlich - ist also nicht mehr ganz so wichtig 

Ne, Spaß beiseite - der Abstand ist gering, aber ausreichend. Ich hatte mich auch gewundert, wofür es kurze Sattelstützen (300mm) gibt - jetzt weiß ich's. 

Frage an die Community - soll ich eine schwarze oder eine weiße Sattelstütze nehmen?

Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Schwer zu sagen. Für Normalos wie wir haben sie ja jetzt die C1 und C2 raus gebracht und die sind durchaus tauglich um Marathon zu fahren. 

Ich habe mich auch mal gefragt, wie lange der ALS-Hinterbau noch bei Rotwild im Programm bleibt, nachdem letztes Jahr das neue Hinterbausystem am C1 raus kam. Von ALS-2 wußte ich da noch nichts. 
Auf weitere Entwicklungen im Bereich Race bin ich in den nächsten Jahren bei Rotwild sehr gespannt. 

Im Bereich All Mountain vermute ich zur Zeit ein R.X2 in Carbon vielleicht schon für 2011. Das wäre eine logische Folgerung der neuen Namensbezeichnungen und Kategorien.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Frage an die Community - soll ich eine schwarze oder eine weiße Sattelstütze nehmen?
> 
> Greetz



Eine schwarz/weiße P180 im 2009er Design wie dein Vorbau. Etwas anderes käme für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich halte schwarze Stützen für elegant.
Weiß ist irgendwie schw....


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ....Frage an die Community - soll ich eine schwarze oder eine weiße Sattelstütze nehmen?...


 
Wegen des Kontrasts zum Bike, unbedingt eine mehrheitlich schwarze. Und dann sehe ich es wie Jürgen und würde eine der Rowild P180 Carbon Sattelstützen nehmen. Wählen kannst Du zwischen 2009er und 2010er Design.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schaltwerk- (17. Januar 2010)

Ist natürlich alles eine Frage des Preises. Die P180 ist ja doch ein gutes Stück teurer als die P200 oder P220.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

Eine neue P220 kann ich dir anbieten (31,6/ 380mm).
Ist aus einem Neubike, unbenutzt


----------



## Schaltwerk- (17. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eine neue P220 kann ich dir anbieten (31,6/ 380mm).
> Ist aus einem Neubike, unbenutzt


 
Aber die ist doch vie zu schwer!! Leg die mal auf die Waage..... ;-)
Ich würde diese jetzt nicht unbedingt an ein R1 FS schrauben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotchili001 (17. Januar 2010)

*wo sieht denn die weisse Stütze schw.. aus?*
*An dem Bike ist ein Ritchey WCS-Carbon Vorbau,ein WCS-Carbon Lenker und eine weisse WCS-1 Bolt Sattelstütze!*


----------



## acid-driver (17. Januar 2010)

naja...weiß - schwarz; sram - shimano; conti - schwalbe

alles eine glaubensfrage
ich persönlich stehe auch mehr auf schwarz


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Hab gerade etwas Gewichtstuning an meinem R1 betrieben. Muss teile umbauen/vorbereiten für mein "Projekt-Fahrmachine". 

Nur ein Wechsel von 2 Nobby Nics (1xSnake Skin und 1xEvo) auf 2 x Racing Ralph Evo: Gewicht von 11,70 kg auf 11,46 kg. 

Jetzt kann ich den LRS vorbereiten, d.h. Decals ab, Kassette und Bremsscheiben runter, reinigen und fetten.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *wo sieht denn die weisse Stütze schw.. aus?*
> *An dem Bike ist ein Ritchey WCS-Carbon Vorbau,ein WCS-Carbon Lenker und eine weisse WCS-1 Bolt Sattelstütze!*



Das ist ja auch ein strukturierter Aufbau. So ein Komponenten-Mix, wie z.B. Lenker von Ritchey, Vorbau von tune und Sattelstütze von Syntace oder ähnliche Markenvielfalt geht ja garnicht. Das sieht zusammen gewürfelt und unruhig aus. 
Schaut mal in die Leichtbauforen rein. Wenn sonst alles stimmig am Bike ist, dann kritisiert bestimmt noch einer die unterschiedliche Eloxierung von der Verstellschraube am Foxdämpfer zu den restlichen Teilen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *wo sieht denn die weisse Stütze schw.. aus?*
> *An dem Bike ist ein Ritchey WCS-Carbon Vorbau,ein WCS-Carbon Lenker und eine weisse WCS-1 Bolt Sattelstütze!*



Hey, wo ist denn der Lenker da unten?
Machst du Handstand auf dem Teil?
Das wär nix für mich..................

Für deinen Einsatzzweck sich angebracht


----------



## acid-driver (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So ein Komponenten-Mix, wie z.B. Lenker von Ritchey, Vorbau von tune und Sattelstütze von Syntace oder ähnliche Markenvielfalt geht ja garnicht.




mist, dann muss ich ja neue teile kaufen 

und wieder was gelernt...geschmack macht einsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe immernoch das R1 von Ullertom ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/303104 ) vor Augen, das war optisch sehr stimmig. Also schwarze Stütze mit ´nem weißen Speedy  Aber wie schon gesagt, das sollte jeder für sich selber entscheiden!


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Ist nicht immer alles so ernst gemeint, was ich hier so tippe.  Aber in den Leichtbauforen schlagen die sich schon mal die Köpfe ein wegen einer Winzigkeit. 
Das gehts manchmal ab wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## -JONAS- (17. Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein Bsp für ein hübsches R1, mir gefällts..

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/508552

P.S: Das R1 von hotchilli finde ich auch klasse


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bsp für ein hübsches R1, mir gefällts..
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/508552
> 
> P.S: Das R1 von hotchilli finde ich auch klasse







Stimmt, einfach nur schön


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Jetzt haben wir die R1`sen bald alle wieder durch. 
Ich find`meins am Schönsten. 

Gut dass hier bald auch noch ein R.GT2 in Größe M gezeigt wird. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das Bike von _vollgut_ wird.


----------



## hotchili001 (17. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Stimmt, einfach nur schön


 
Ja ist ein sehr schönes Bike


----------



## hotchili001 (17. Januar 2010)

Aber ich finde,das bei einem Bike,wo die Stütze nur wenige Zentimeter herausgezogen ist,eine weisse Stütze besser aussieht!   Siehe Bild


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Vor allem hast Du es ohne Stilbruch realisiert, d.h. Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker passen zusammen und sind aus der gleichen Produktlinie des Herstellers!

Das Bike gefällt mir sehr gut. Speziell auch die schwarze DT Swiss Carbon-Gabel zum Carbon Hinterbau.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir die R1`sen bald alle wieder durch.
> Ich find`meins am Schönsten.
> 
> Gut dass hier bald auch noch ein R.GT2 in Größe M gezeigt wird. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das Bike von _vollgut_ wird.



Bin erst recht mal gespannt wie Dein R2 wird 
Bitte dringend um ein paar up-dates während der Aufbau Phase


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> Aber ich finde,das bei einem Bike,wo die Stütze nur wenige Zentimeter herausgezogen ist,eine weisse Stütze besser aussieht!   Siehe Bild



Wir haben schön ein paar sehr fesche Bikes hier.  
Da bekommt man Lust auf 'ne kleine Fuhrparkerweiterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (17. Januar 2010)

ok ok ok - Thema durch - ich nehme eine schwarze Sattelstütze, bevor wir wieder in einer 700g oder schw... oder nicht schw... Diskussion enden . Rotwild Lenker und Vorbau sind ja schon von Rotwild und sehen klasse aus. Der "Shock Protector 2010" (weiß) ist auch schon im Zulauf. Mit dem weißen Sattel sollte das ziemlich gut aussehen...

Die "finale" Version geht in der IG als Foto online... (sollte im April soweit sein...)

Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass ich all Eure WIRKLICH schönen Bikes toppen kann 

@jmr-biking

Du schraubst die Erwartungen ja wirklich hoch - wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget? Ich habe wirklich schwierige Debatten mit meiner Finanzministerin hinter mir - nur durch Schattenhaushalte konnte ich alles umsetzen 

Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Bin erst recht mal gespannt wie Dein R2 wird
> Bitte dringend um ein paar up-dates während der Aufbau Phase



Ja, mach ich. Morgen ist der LRS incl. Bereifung fertig. Die Gabel kommt aus Holland.  Müßte aber auch diese Woche bei meinem Händler ankommen. Beides zuammen wird ein neues Update. 
Ich will aber auch nicht soviel Brimborium um das R2 machen. Aber Fotos in meinem Fotoalbum wird es geben.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Ich habe wirklich schwierige Debatten mit meiner Finanzministerin hinter mir - nur durch Schattenhaushalte konnte ich alles umsetzen
> 
> Greetz


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> .....ich nehme eine schwarze Sattelstütze, bevor wir wieder in einer 700g oder schw... oder nicht schw... Diskussion enden . Rotwild Lenker und Vorbau sind ja schon von Rotwild und sehen klasse aus.....Ich habe wirklich schwierige Debatten mit meiner Finanzministerin hinter mir - nur durch Schattenhaushalte konnte ich alles umsetzen .....


 
Dann biete hier mal mit, vielleicht läßt sich Deine Finanzministerin mit günstigen Preise ja etwas besänftigen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-Carbonsa...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca94b109b

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass es unser Freund Schaltwerk ist. Dann sende ihm doch eine PN, vielleicht macht er Dir ja ein gutes Angebot. Denke daran, dass Du eine in 31.6 mm benötigst. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gut dass hier bald auch noch ein R.GT2 in Größe M gezeigt wird. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie das Bike von _vollgut_ wird.



Wie, was bekommt Vollgut noch ein R2 ?! 
Er hat doch schon 3 Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dann biete hier mal mit, vielleicht läßt sich Deine Finanzministerin mit günstigen Preise ja etwas besänftigen!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-Carbonsa...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca94b109b
> 
> ...



NA die Jungs an der Mosel sind ja mächtig Internet affin.
Kannte das bisher nur vom bekannten Autohaus aus Zell


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ok ok ok - Thema durch - ich nehme eine schwarze Sattelstütze, ... Mit dem weißen Sattel sollte das ziemlich gut aussehen...
> 
> @jmr-biking
> 
> Du schraubst die Erwartungen ja wirklich hoch - wie hoch ist denn Dein Budget? Ich habe wirklich schwierige Debatten mit meiner Finanzministerin hinter mir - nur durch Schattenhaushalte konnte ich alles umsetzen



Eine weise Entscheidung. 

Ist schon interessant wie sich das entwickelt. Man postet hier ein Projekt und die Begeisterung ist sofort da. Das ist das Schöne hier in dem RW-Thread. 
Ein Budget habe ich nicht. Die Teileauswahl besteht aus Vernunft, vorhanden Teilen und Carbon.  Aber Fakt ist, dass es kein 8,5 kg Bike wird. Leichtbau-Freaks werde ich enttäuschen müssen. 
Ich bin wie hotchili in der glücklichen Lage, dass ich eine bikende Lebensgefährtin habe. In der Zeit wo ich im Internet nach Teilen suche, schaut sie nach Bike-Klammotten für sich.
Schattenhaushalte gibt`s bei uns nicht.


----------



## Schaltwerk- (17. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> NA die Jungs an der Mosel sind ja mächtig Internet affin.
> Kannte das bisher nur vom bekannten Autohaus aus Zell


 
...das muss wohl an der Luft liegen....*lach*


----------



## Knaller2010 (17. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eine weise Entscheidung.
> 
> Ich bin wie hotchili in der glücklichen Lage, dass ich eine bikende Lebensgefährtin habe. In der Zeit wo ich im Internet nach Teilen suche, schaut sie nach Bike-Klammotten für sich.
> Schattenhaushalte gibt`s bei uns nicht.



Schätze Dich glücklich - meine Finanzministerin ist NICHT Bikerin - allerdings gefällt ihr das Fahrrad sehr gut, so dass ein gewisses Maß an Budegtüberziehung möglich ist...

PS: Deine 11,7kg für's R1er krieg ich noch....

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (17. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Schätze Dich glücklich - meine Finanzministerin ist NICHT Bikerin - allerdings gefällt ihr das Fahrrad sehr gut, so dass ein gewisses Maß an Budegtüberziehung möglich ist...
> 
> PS: Deine 11,7kg für's R1er krieg ich noch....
> 
> Greetz




"..allerdings gefällt ihr das Fahrrad....." sie findet es also hübsch.... Sag sowas mal über ihren neuen Haarschnitt ..x verbot für die nächsten 4 Wochen!!!


----------



## Andreas_33 (17. Januar 2010)

@all

melde mich nach einiger Zeit zurück.

in letzter Zeit hab ich mich mit dem lesen begnügt.

Den Test des R2 in der Bike hab ich nun auch mehrfach gelesen und kann die Aufregung über das Mehrgewicht nicht teilen.

Das in der Bike getestete R2 hat einen anderen Lenker sowie die Fernbedienung vom Lockout des Dämpfers.

In Summe dürften das doch ein paar Gramm sein!?

Andreas


----------



## Fahrnix (17. Januar 2010)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> melde mich nach einiger Zeit zurück.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

war jetzt auch mal am Kiosk. Das Gewicht scheint nicht das Problem zu sein. Aber die Tretlager und Lenkkopfsteifigkeit zusammen mit dem Gewicht bringt einen schalen beigeschmack. Hat da einer Argumente für Rotwild? Beispielsweise Super wiederstandsfähiger mehrschichtiger Lack oder Karbonfasern, die nicht so schnell platzen,  was weiß ich....


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war jetzt auch mal am Kiosk. Das Gewicht scheint nicht das Problem zu sein. Aber die Tretlager und Lenkkopfsteifigkeit zusammen mit dem Gewicht bringt einen schalen beigeschmack. Hat da einer Argumente für Rotwild? Beispielsweise Super wiederstandsfähiger mehrschichtiger Lack oder Karbonfasern, die nicht so schnell platzen, was weiß ich....


 
Und die 100 Magura Gabel passt auch nicht so richtig zum Hinterbau (beim FS). Bei den STW Werten, haben sie immerhin den letzten Platz belegt im Test. Aber ich sollte hier nicht mehr gegen Rotwild Kritik üben


----------



## Kettenschleifer (18. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war jetzt auch mal am Kiosk. Das Gewicht scheint nicht das Problem zu sein. Aber die Tretlager und Lenkkopfsteifigkeit zusammen mit dem Gewicht bringt einen schalen beigeschmack. Hat da einer Argumente für Rotwild? Beispielsweise Super wiederstandsfähiger mehrschichtiger Lack oder Karbonfasern, die nicht so schnell platzen, was weiß ich....


 

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, widerspricht eigentlich allem was lange zeit in den Zeitschriften gepredigt wurde, steifer, härter, schneller. 
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist das daß alles nicht so wichtig ist(STW-Wert), sondern einzig die Tatsache zählt das RW es hinbekommen hat einen stabilen und komfortalen Rahmen zu bauen der dazu auch noch sehr effizient und haltbar ist trotz im Vergleich schlechtem STW-Wert.

Verstehen kann ich auch nicht wie Rennfahrer in einem Racefullytest 
mit einem R.R2 FS eine sehr langsame Zeit fahren und dadurch ein schlechtes Testergebnis rauskommt, während mit dem Rad ein anderer Rennfahrer Deutscher Meister wird, wie kann das sein?

Über Testmethoden kann man streiten, lesen tu ich sie auch, aber eine Kaufentscheidung sollte das nicht sein.
Habe z.B. das überragende Cannondale Flash Team probegefahren und danach ohne Probefahrt einfach das Rotwild HT bestellt, was einfach nur eine emotionale Entscheidung war. Test hin oder her.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> PS: Deine 11,7kg für's R1er krieg ich noch....
> 
> Greetz



Seit gestern mit Racing Ralph vorne und hinten auf 11,46 kg runter gegangen.
Und  das bei Größe L. 
Deins sieht nach Größe S aus, d.h. du hast ja auch noch weniger Rahmenmaterial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (18. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Seit gestern mit Racing Ralph vorne und hinten auf 11,46 kg runter gegangen.
> Und  das bei Größe L.
> Deins sieht nach Größe S aus, d.h. du hast ja auch noch weniger Rahmenmaterial.



 - stimmt - zwischen S und L liegen bestimmt 1kg 

- das läßt mich nicht verzweifeln  - ich krieg Dich...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2010)

2 Rahmengrößen machen einen Unterschied von 100 - 150 g. Dann mal los! Am meisten ist über LRS, Reifen und Schläuche rauszuholen. Die Gabel hat auch noch Potential. Ein leichter und dabei stabiler LRS sowie eine leichte Gabel gehen aber mächtig ins Geld.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

Neues Update zum Projekt "Fahrmaschine":

Und jetzt bin ich sehr auf eure Reaktionen gespannt !!!









Gabel: Ritchey WCS Carbon MTB, 
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS Carbon MATRIX 4X
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon
der passende Lenker ist noch im Zulauf

Detailfotos von den Komponenten sind in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## hotchili001 (18. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> 2 Rahmengrößen machen einen Unterschied von 100 - 150 g. Dann mal los! Am meisten ist über LRS, Reifen und Schläuche rauszuholen. Die Gabel hat auch noch Potential. Ein leichter und dabei stabiler LRS sowie eine leichte Gabel gehen aber mächtig ins Geld.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
*Das ist richtig!*
*Aber ein leichter,haltbarer Radsatz muß kein Vermögen kosten!*
*Ich fahre seit längerer Zeit einen Radsatz mit XTR-970 Naben,DT-Swiss XR 4.2 Disc Felgen und DT-Swiss Speichen (NUBUK  289.-)*
*Der Radsatz ist extrem haltbar und mit 1500 gr.sehr leicht!!*
*Sehr Empfehlenswert!!*


----------



## hotchili001 (18. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Neues Update zum Projekt "Fahrmaschine":
> 
> Und jetzt bin ich sehr auf eure Reaktionen gespannt !!!
> 
> ...


 
*Super Combination!!*
*Ich finde die Ritchey-WCS Carbon Starrgabel super!!*
*Klasse Optik!!!*


----------



## Vollgut (18. Januar 2010)

@jmr-biking

die Fahrmaschine ist einfach nur klasse. tolle optik, klasse Idee mit der Starrgabel


----------



## Schaltwerk- (18. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch mehr als gut.......erinnert mich bischen an´s Querfeldein-Biken....macht ja auch ne Menge Spaß!! 

...und 465gramm für die Gabel ist auch mal ne Ansage!!!!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Gabel: Ritchey WCS Carbon MTB,



 War bei deiner Gabel ein Gabelkonus dabei?


----------



## Knaller2010 (18. Januar 2010)

@jmr-biking
wenn Du so weitermachst, kommst Du wahrscheinlich unter 4kg (gefühlt)

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> War bei deiner Gabel ein Gabelkonus dabei?



Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Gabelkonus immer beim Steuersatz dabei und niemals bei der Gabel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Gabelkonus immer beim Steuersatz dabei und niemals bei der Gabel.


Du meinst vielleicht die Kralle?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du meinst vielleicht die Kralle?



Die vielleicht auch.

Aber der Gabelkonus ist defenitiv ein Teil des Steuersatzes!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

@ Juz71: Der Gabelkonus ist immer beim Steuersatz dabei, quasi ein Teil davon. Nie bei einer Gabel. 

Letztes Update für die nächsten Tage. Es sieht schon nach Bike aus. Und aus zwei Meter Entfernung einfach nur g**l.





Der LRS ist ein Zugeständnis an mein Portemonnai. Der wird in einer meiner nächsten Ausbaustufen gegen was Leichteres getauscht. 
Die Maxxlite 285 sind aus einem Vorführbike und fast neu, keine 50 km. 
Bin damit mal ne Strecke gefahren, einfach nur der Hammer, wie gut die rollen. Allerdings waren sie da auf einem Mavic CM SLR montiert.


----------



## Orakel (18. Januar 2010)

der Gabelkonus ist immer beim Steuersatz dabei.
@jmr-biking
lass me ganga,des wird moal a teil


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Die vielleicht auch.
> 
> Aber der Gabelkonus ist defenitiv ein Teil des Steuersatzes!



Naja wenn ich einen Rahmen kaufe ist ja der Steuersatz schon verbaut und woher nehme ich dann den passenden Gabelkonus zum Steuersatz? Oder wird der bei der Rahmenbestellung beigfelegt? Ich meinte schon den Gabelkonus


----------



## Orakel (18. Januar 2010)

juz71 schrieb:


> ja


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Logo liegt der bei wenn du den Steuersatz direkt zum Rahmen bekommst.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

Eine Kralle funktioniert bei der Ritchey Gabel nicht. Der Schaft ist ebenfalls aus Carbon. Zur Befestigung des Vorbaus und des Ahead-Deckels benutzt man ein System wie bei den Rennrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (18. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich einen Rahmen kaufe ist ja der Steuersatz schon verbaut und woher nehme ich dann den passenden Gabelkonus zum Steuersatz? Oder wird der bei der Rahmenbestellung beigfelegt? Ich meinte schon den Gabelkonus



Wenn du einen Rahmen mit verbauten Steuersatz kauft, dann ist der Gabelkonus als loses teil beigelegt. Musst ihn halt noch auf die Gabel schlagen.

Edit: zu laaaaaaaangsam


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

Also, Bei meinem Rahmen waren folgende Teile dabei:
- logisch, der Rahmen 
- kompletter Steuersatz, Lager eingepresst, Gabelkonus, Aheadkappe und Kralle, wie man das halt so kennt
- Rotwild Sattelstützenklemme
- Rotwild P180 Sattelstütze
- eine schöne rote Tasche mit den kompletten Unterlagen und den Kleinteilen drin
- Rotwild Kettenstrebenschutz
- Schaltauge, is klar

Beim R.R2 muß in das Kurbellagergeäuse ein Pressfit-Lager reingepresst werden. Die übernahm freundlicherweise Rotwild gleich mit. Ein Shimano SM-BB91-41.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Rahmen mit verbauten Steuersatz kauft, dann ist der Gabelkonus als loses teil beigelegt. Musst ihn halt noch auf die Gabel schlagen.
> 
> Edit: zu laaaaaaaangsam



ok. Danke. Macht ja auch Sinn.


----------



## chri55 (18. Januar 2010)

was da oben so halbfertig steht ist echt Hammer. hoffe du versaust es nicht noch


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Pressfit- Lagern?
Wie werden die ausgebaut?
Liegt das Lager direkt im Rahmen oder in einer gesonderten Schale (wie bei einem Steuersatz üblich)?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Eine Kralle funktioniert bei der Ritchey Gabel nicht. Der Schaft ist ebenfalls aus Carbon. Zur Befestigung des Vorbaus und des Ahead-Deckels benutzt man ein System wie bei den Rennrädern.



Sollte ein  Expander für Vollcarbongabeln dabei sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (18. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen Pressfit- Lagern?
> Wie werden die ausgebaut?
> Liegt das Lager direkt im Rahmen oder in einer gesonderten Schale (wie bei einem Steuersatz üblich)?


ausgebaut werden die Pressfitlager wie ein Steuersatz, mit einem "Austreiber"
Ich glaube dass sie in den Rahmen eingepresst sind.
Von Acros gibt es ein Werkzeug zum Einpressen der Pressfitlager, allerdings ist das Teil nur im 2010Katalog abgebildet und nochnicht aif der Hp


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ausgebaut werden die Pressfitlager wie ein Steuersatz, mit einem "Austreiber"
> Ich glaube dass sie in den Rahmen eingepresst sind.
> Von Acros gibt es ein Werkzeug zum Einpressen der Pressfitlager, allerdings ist das Teil nur im 2010Katalog abgebildet und nochnicht aif der Hp



Der Einbau scheint weniger schwierig zu sein.
Shimano gibt sogar eine extra Fläche vor, wo das Lager eingeschlagen werden soll.

Allerdings ist das Ausschlagen nicht so einfach.
Innen ist die gewohnte Kunststoffhülse verbaut.
Es steht somit keine Angriffsfläche zum Ausschlagen zur Verfügung.
Es sei denn, mann zerdeppert die Kunststoffhülse


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Sollte ein  Expander für Vollcarbongabeln dabei sein?



Ob der dabei sein sollte, kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls war bei mir einer dabei. Ich dachte zuerst auch, dass man den extra bestellen muss.

@ your enemy: Ich gebe mir Mühe, aber der perfekte Zustand wird in mehreren Stufen erreicht. Deshalb wird dir wahrscheinlich der erste Komplettzustand nicht gefallen. 
Aber wenn mich jemand sponsern möchte, dann gehts schneller.


----------



## Fahrnix (18. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Juz71: Der Gabelkonus ist immer beim Steuersatz dabei, quasi ein Teil davon. Nie bei einer Gabel.
> 
> Letztes Update für die nächsten Tage. Es sieht schon nach Bike aus. Und aus zwei Meter Entfernung einfach nur g**l.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

nettes Projekt. Baust Du Dir ein Rad für Bergaufrennen zusammen? 

Auf dem Bild ist ja gar keine "sloping Geometrie" mehr zu sehen  . Baut die Gabel so niedrig?

Bin mal gespannt was Du zu den 285 Reifen im Gelände sagst.


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2010)

wird ja n schicker crosser


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> [/URL]



Wow, was ein *BRETT* 
Das nenne ich Individuell. 
Optik ist schon mal 
Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nettes Projekt. Baust Du Dir ein Rad für Bergaufrennen zusammen?
> 
> ...



Ne, beim Bergrennen darf ich nicht mitfahren. Bin in der Orga drin. 
Die Sloping Geometrie leidet in der Tat etwas. Die Gabel hat eine Einbaulänge von 43 cm. Das entspricht etwa einer 80er Federgabel mit eingestelltem Sag. Habe mich mit ein paar hier im Forum über die Gabel unterhalten und vorher Infos reingeholt. Eine Stargabel ala Pace wollte ich nicht. Das Rad steht aber auch mit dem Hinterrad im Ständer und dadurch etwas höher als normal.

Es sind übrigends viele Infos über das Bergrennen um das ganze drum herum online. Ich freue mich schon auf die zwei Tage. Ein MTB-Bergzeitfahren haben wir in meiner Gegend noch nicht.

Und Rotwild ist die zwei Tage auch mit ihren Bikes da!!

Schaut mal hier rein. Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen zu sehen/kennen zulernen.  www.eifeltour.eu


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2010)

Ach ja, Danke übrigens für die positive Kritik hier. Damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## gerrit981 (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich liebäugle mit dem RED Trail.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie bei Rotwild die Lieferzeiten aussehen?

Es hat zwar noch Zeit bis die Trails wieder aufgetaut sind aber man will ja nicht warten 

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## Fahrnix (18. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Schmankerl für die HT Fahrer:





Kurschat scheint in der letzten Saison nicht nur auf Federung zu setzen.

2 oder mehr Räder im Stall ist eben das besste .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Januar 2010)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich liebäugle mit dem RED Trail.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie bei Rotwild die Lieferzeiten aussehen?
> ...



Auf ein X1 habe ich letzte Woche 3 Tage gewartet.
Erkundige dich bei Rotwild, ob es an Lager ist.
Dann geht es schnell.


----------



## gerrit981 (18. Januar 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Der Händler kann mir erst gegen Ende Januar sagen wie lange es dauern wird, der Vertreter für AT scheint im urlaub zu sein.
Auf das Cube habe ich ca. drei Monate gewartet, d.h. es kam drei Monate nach dem avisierten Termin...

So was kann einen fertig machen, daher will ich mich mental drauf vorbereiten.

Gruss
Gerrit


----------



## -JONAS- (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es schon was Neues von dem Rotwild-Besuchs-Tag ?


mfg,
Jonas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es schon was Neues von dem Rotwild-Besuchs-Tag ?
> 
> ...



Stimmt.....
Das wäre schon was, wenn das klappt.
GAnz nach dem Motto: "Von Kunden, für Kunden"


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2010)

darf ich auch mit, auch wenn ich kein rotwild mehr habe?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2010)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich liebäugle mit dem RED Trail.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie bei Rotwild die Lieferzeiten aussehen?
> ...



Genau, wie Rockrider schon schreibt. Wenn Dein Händler in Urlaub ist, ruhig direkt in Dietzenbach anrufen.
Die helfen sicher auch gerne mal direkt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> darf ich auch mit, auch wenn ich kein rotwild mehr habe?



Oh weh, ob das klappt 
KAuf Dir doch noch schnell eins, oder ich leih Dir das von meiner Holden 
Quatsch von mir aus gerne 
Oder?  Deichfräse Du bist der Zeremonienmeister hier


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schmankerl für die HT Fahrer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HT Startnummer 7, Fully Startnummer 1
Alles Klar


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2010)

gerrit981 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Der Händler kann mir erst gegen Ende Januar sagen wie lange es dauern wird, der Vertreter für AT scheint im urlaub zu sein.
> Auf das Cube habe ich ca. drei Monate gewartet, d.h. es kam drei Monate nach dem avisierten Termin...
> ...



Schreib ne Mail an Rotwild, dann bekommst innerhalb kurzer Zeit Antwort.
Aus welcher Gegend bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

...mir wars langweilig - gibt nix am Bike zu schrauben


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...mir wars langweilig - gibt nix am Bike zu schrauben



un nu?


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

...und nu wirds Zeit dass man wieder anständig Radeln kann - was sonst...


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...mir wars langweilig - gibt nix am Bike zu schrauben



...wobei - ich hätte da vielleicht doch noch was.

Fährt von euch jemand mit Crank Brothers Pedalen? Mich würde interessieren, ob man da auch ohne Probleme mit z.B. Turnschuhen fahren kann. Geben die Haltebügel nach, so dass sie nicht stören, oder drücken sie auch von unten, so wie bei den PD-M636 Pedalen von Shimano.

Mein Frau (Antibikerin) nimmt im Urlaub ab und zu mal eines von meinen Rädern für ne gemütliche Rundfahrt und mir ist das Pedalehinundherwechseln lästig und so überlege ich, auf Crank Brothers zu wechseln

EDIT: Ich meinte nicht so ein Rührgerät von CB sondern evtl. ein Mallet-Pedal...


----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2010)

wenns crankbrothers sein muss, kämen da die mallet in frage.

auf den "schneebesen" kann man noch schlechter stehen / fahren / treten als auf standard-shimano pedalen.


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

O.K. danke, dann werde ich mal ein Mallet versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> O.K. danke, dann werde ich mal ein Mallet versuchen.



besser wären zwei 

alles natürlich persönliche erfahrung, obs andere genau so sehen...


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> besser wären zwei
> 
> alles natürlich persönliche erfahrung, obs andere genau so sehen...




Hmmm, hast Recht - ich kenn nur einen hier, der uns wiedersprechen täte


----------



## Orakel (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...mir wars langweilig - gibt nix am Bike zu schrauben


ist des geil


----------



## Knaller2010 (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...mir wars langweilig - gibt nix am Bike zu schrauben


Gibt's hier einen mit Flinte, der die Tierchen mal ruhig stellt? Ich werd schon ganz wuschig bei der Zappelei auf meinem Schirm...


----------



## Knaller2010 (19. Januar 2010)

Update Thema: Tag der offenen Tür

Hallo liebe Community,
Deichfräse und ich haben eine positive Zusage zum Thema Tag der offenen Tür von Rotwild bekommen. Der Termin sollte am besten unter der Woche liegen (Vormittag oder Nachmittag). Samstags ist immer nur eine Minimalbesetzung anwesend und einige Dinge wären dann nicht wirklich zu sehen.
*Ich schlage hiermit mal einen Freitag Nachmittag vor in der Hoffnung einige Teilnehmer können das Arbeiten, Studieren, oder Sonstiges früher einstellen .*
Der Zeitraum sollte zwischen Mitte Februar und Mitte April liegen, da es danach ziemlich "busy" bei Rotwild wird.
*Kommt den Wünschen im Forum ja auch schon sehr nahe.*
Die Gruppe sollte zwischen 10 und 20 Rotwild Liebhabern (und denjenigen, die es noch werden wollen ) liegen.
*Plätze sind also begrenzt und wir benötigen feste Zusagen.*
Inhaltlich könnte der Tag wie folgt aussehen (vorbehaltlich):
   [FONT="]- Erstmal eine Begrüßung mit Kaffee und Getränken vor allem für diejenigen, die eine etwas weitere Anreise hatten[/FONT]
  [FONT="]- Rundgang durch das Unternehmen mit:[/FONT]
  [FONT="]- Einführung in Historie und Marke ROTWILD[/FONT]
  [FONT="]- Grundlagen der Forschung und Entwicklung, Besonderheiten, Einblicke[/FONT]
  [FONT="]- Produktion Bikes, Qualitätsmanagement etc.[/FONT]
  [FONT="]- Räder Teststand[/FONT]
  [FONT="]- evtl. ein paar Basics zum Thema Bike-Service, Setup etc. mit unserem Service-Mann (je nachdem, ob hier was gewünscht wird)[/FONT]
  Also, wie sieht es nun aus? 
Bevor nun "wild" diskutiert wird, schlage ich vor, zu erst den Termin zu finden. Nachdem wir uns geeinigt haben, werden Deichfräse und ich via PN die Teilnehmer "einsammeln" - ok?

--> @Moderator - können wir eine Umfrage starten????

PS: Weiter Vorschlägen zum Besuchsablauf nehme ich gerne an und diskutiere diese mit Rotwild 

Grüße Knaller2010


----------



## Orakel (19. Januar 2010)

also ich wäre dabei,Freitags ist bei mir eh KuTa und einblicke in die Forschung und Entwicklung, da höre ich mich nicht nein sagen.
Vom Termin her, eher wenns a bissle wärmer ist, sprich März oder April.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2010)

anfang märz wäre ziemlich cool, da habe ich zufällig semesterferien 

haben die sich geäußert, ob überhaupt und wenn ja, was der spaß kosten wird?


----------



## hhninja81 (19. Januar 2010)

Was mich noch interessiert, würde es eine Art Lagerverkauf von Teilen und Klamotten geben? Das wäre natürlich ein zusätzlicher Anreiz für 1000 km Autobahn....


----------



## Knaller2010 (19. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> anfang märz wäre ziemlich cool, da habe ich zufällig semesterferien
> 
> haben die sich geäußert, ob überhaupt und wenn ja, was der spaß kosten wird?



Willste' was bezahlen? Bis jetzt haben wir ja noch keine kostentreibende Wünsche wie z.B. "jeder bekommt als Andenken ein X1er"

Ne, bis jetzt ist es noch kostenfrei...


----------



## -JONAS- (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

mal ein kurzer Vorschlag, wie wäre es, wenn man die Planung, etc. in der Rotwild IG in einem neuen Thema bespricht (vllt auch mit einer Umfrage) ? Wäre vllt übersichtlicher, etc. da dann dort alles auf einem Fleck ist und hier könnte auch wieder über andere Sachen geschrieben werden...

P.S: Ebenfalls großes Lob an Knaller 2010 und Deichfräse, dass sie das so planen und auch an Rotwild, das sie den Besuch,etc zulassen und organisieren.

mfg,
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas1809 (19. Januar 2010)

das mit einem Besuch in den heiligen Hallen bei Rotwild ist ja geil.
Erstmal ein GROßES LOB an Knaller2010 und Deichfräse, die die sache ins rollen gebracht haben 
Der Ablauf hört sich auch sehr interessant an.
Vom termin her währe ich flexibel, das währe mir auch ein Tag Urlaub wert.

P.S. das mit dem Lagerverkauf finde ich auch sehr interessant, vielleicht liegt ja irgendwo noch ein günstiger X1 Rahmen mit Gabel rum  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Willste' was bezahlen? Bis jetzt haben wir ja noch keine kostentreibende Wünsche wie z.B. "jeder bekommt als Andenken ein X1er"
> 
> Ne, bis jetzt ist es noch kostenfrei...




dafür würde ich sogar noch n zwanni lockermachen können 

aber wenns "nix" kostet (außer auto) hört sich die sache noch besser an.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Januar 2010)

@ Knaller&Deichfräse.
Super job, bin auf jedenfall dabei 
T-Shirt Grösse XL


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Januar 2010)

Ich mache in der IG mal einen EXTRA-Thread für den Besuch bei ADP auf. Dort trägt sich bitte jeder FETT gedruckt ein, der mit nach Dietzenbach fahren möchte.

Die Veranstaltung wird nach deren Aussage kostenlos abgehalten.

Und vielleicht denken wir mal über Fahrgemeinschaften nach - macht die Anreise günstiger und schont die Umwelt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Januar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ich mache in der IG mal einen EXTRA-Thread für den Besuch bei ADP auf. Dort trägt sich bitte jeder FETT gedruckt ein, der mit nach Dietzenbach fahren möchte.
> 
> Die Veranstaltung wird nach deren Aussage kostenlos abgehalten.
> 
> Und vielleicht denken wir mal über Fahrgemeinschaften nach - macht die Anreise günstiger und schont die Umwelt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...mir wars langweilig - gibt nix am Bike zu schrauben



@Schrottrox, 

Dir ist langweilig und du bist qualifiziert. 
Somit hast Du Dich gerade freiwillig gemeldet, ein Rotwild Ritter Logo für die T-Shirt Aktion bei unserm Besuch bei ADP zu gestalten 

Meist Du, Du bekommst das hin?


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

...was stellt ihr euch so vor?


----------



## acid-driver (19. Januar 2010)

naja die ibc-rotwild ritter könnte man irgendwie mit den rotwild-lettern auf den rücken schreiben. 
vorne schlicht das rotwild logo
das shirt selber in schwarz oder weiß dürfte in den meisten fällen recht unkompliziert werden


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...was stellt ihr euch so vor?



genau das ist das Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

Das neue Logo, oder lieber das alte? Das neue müsste ich halt erst noch als Vektorgrafik machen. Die Schrift ist nicht sooo sehr das Problem, aber fertig geben tut´s die nicht - muss also auch jeder Buchstabe "gebastelt" werden. OK. den Schriftzug habe ich irgendwann schon mal gemacht...

Bleibt die Frage, ob das den Rotwilderern überhaup passt, wegen Urheberrecht und so...


----------



## Orakel (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Das neue Logo, oder lieber das alte? Das neue müsste ich halt erst noch als Vektorgrafik machen. Die Schrift ist nicht sooo sehr das Problem, aber fertig geben tut´s die nicht - muss also auch jeder Buchstabe "gebastelt" werden. OK. den Schriftzug habe ich irgendwann schon mal gemacht...
> 
> Bleibt die Frage, ob das den Rotwilderern überhaup passt, wegen Urheberrecht und so...


kurz nachfragen  per mehl oder Tel.


----------



## at021971 (19. Januar 2010)

@Knaller & Deichfräse
Ist einmal vielen Dank an Euch beide, dass Ihr das bei ADP angeleiert habt. Das die Jungs das mitmachen finde ich auch richtig gut. Auch hört sich das Programm vielversprechend an.

Vom Termin bin ich, so nicht was unaufschiebbares dazwischen kommt, flexibel. Ist ja eh nur ein Tag. Wenn es nicht gleich am Morgen ist, kann man sogar am Tage aus München anreisen und schafft es sogar wieder Heim.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> kurz nachfragen  per mehl oder Tel.



Wäre eine Möglichkeit - mehr als ne Absage kann es nicht geben

Also, wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch die Grafiken machen. Aber alles andere Organisatorische, wie Nachfragen, T-Shirt-Drucker suchen, Bestellungen entgegen nehmen, Kohle kassieren u.s.w muss ein anderer Machen, sonst krieg ich mit meiner Liebsten Ärger.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit - mehr als ne Absage kann es nicht geben
> 
> Also, wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch die Grafiken machen. Aber alles andere Organisatorische, wie Nachfragen, T-Shirt-Drucker suchen, Bestellungen entgegen nehmen, Kohle kassieren u.s.w muss ein anderer Machen, sonst krieg ich mit meiner Liebsten Ärger.



Cool,

frag doch mal ob Rotwild nicht eins von deren T-Shirt direkt bedruckt.
Dann zahlen wir denen was.

Habt Ihr gesehen?
*Innerhalb vom 30 min schon über 10 Plätze gebucht, WOW *


----------



## Vollgut (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich will auch dabei sein. Jetzt, wo ich meinen Fuhrpark ausgemistet habe und durch Rotwilds ersetzt habe, muss ich mir die auch mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (19. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr das euch auf dem Rücken etwa so ähnlich vorgestellt? Wäre vielleicht besser zwei- oder dreizeilig, sonst wird die Schrift zu klein...und das "Ritter" evtl. auch in einer anderen Farbe?

Na schaut halt mal, ich mach nu Schluss






EDIT: Letzte Tat für heute:


----------



## Vollgut (19. Januar 2010)

@schrottRox: sorry, die orange-rote Farbkombination geht gar nicht.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also wenn der Termin passt, bin ich auch dabei.

Wie wäre es, wenn jemand (bin leider nicht der EDV-Profi) hier ne Umfrage mit den möglichen Terminen einstellt.
So könnten wir sehen, für welches Wochenende die meisten sich entscheiden!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Januar 2010)

@Dirk

Schau mal in der IG, da haben wir einen extra Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Januar 2010)

IG 

Wär auch gerne dabei...


----------



## at021971 (20. Januar 2010)

IG -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Habt ihr das euch auf dem Rücken etwa so ähnlich vorgestellt? Wäre vielleicht besser zwei- oder dreizeilig, sonst wird die Schrift zu klein...und das "Ritter" evtl. auch in einer anderen Farbe?
> 
> Na schaut halt mal, ich mach nu Schluss
> 
> ...




Cool ich finds gut.
Über Farbe lässt sich wie bei Bikes immer streiten.
Nur wie bekommen wir das auf's Shirt?

Schrottrox, danke für die Initiative


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> IG -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



UIuiui, so langsam werden die Plätze knapp.
Deichfräse frag doch bitte mal nach, ob mehr als 10-20 gehen.
Da muss Rotwild wohl mehr Kaffee als geplant kochen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...wobei - ich hätte da vielleicht doch noch was.
> 
> Fährt von euch jemand mit Crank Brothers Pedalen? Mich würde interessieren, ob man da auch ohne Probleme mit z.B. Turnschuhen fahren kann. Geben die Haltebügel nach, so dass sie nicht stören, oder drücken sie auch von unten, so wie bei den PD-M636 Pedalen von Shimano.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre die hier von Crank Brothers:





Mit Turnschuhen (für mal schnell zum Bäcker...) spürst Du die Klemmen kaum.


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die hier von Crank Brothers:
> 
> Mit Turnschuhen (für mal schnell zum Bäcker...) spürst Du die Klemmen kaum.



Danke nochmal für die Info die sollen es dann werden...

Wegen der Farbe und dem Bedrucken. Am billigsten ist natürlich ein einfarbiger Druck auf z.B. der T-Shirt Rückseite. Sieht dann aber auch ziemlich billig aus. Kann man dann halt recht günstig bei Online-T-Shirtdruckern machen lassen. Kosten ca. 15-20 Euro. Zwei- und Mehrfarbig wird dann schon teurer. Beidseitiger Druck natürlich noch mal teurer...
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, muss die Bestellung wer anders planen und durchführen, da ich diesen Zirkus in "meinem" Forum schon mehrfach mitgemacht und momentan keine Lust dazu habe. Zudem muss ich noch ein paar Freeridehosen entwerfen, Bestellungen dazu aufnehmen, Kohle einsammeln usw. und das kostet auch Zeit und Nerven. Reicht mir momentan.

Die Grafiken kann ich jedoch gerne machen. Müsst mir halt nur sagen was ihr euch vorstellt.

Gruß,
SchrottRox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2010)

Hier kann man Trikots bedrucken lassen: http://acton-sports.de


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier kann man Trikots bedrucken lassen: http://acton-sports.de



Ich glaube sie wollten keine Trikots, sondern nur einfache T-Shirts. Die könnte man z.B. HIER machen lassen.
Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (20. Januar 2010)

Servus,

hab mal kurz ne Frage:

Hat schon mal jemand den R.R1 Ht 2009 oder 2010 Rahmen gewogen oder weis was er wiegt??

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Deleted 133688 (20. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab mal kurz ne Frage:
> 
> ...


 
~1490gr in Größe M


----------



## Vollgut (21. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ~1490gr in Größe M



2009'er oder 2010 Model ? Ich glaube, dass 2010 Modell ist schwerer als das 2009.


----------



## Fahrnix (21. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ~1490gr in Größe M



Mit oder ohne Steuerlager?

Ist doch im Gegensatz zum Carbon ein Top Wert .

Man hat mir mal gesagt, dass das Carbon ca. 50 g leichter als das Alu ist. Unverbindlich. Dafür ist es eben steifer im Lenkkopf, etc. - was auch stimmt.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2010)

O.K., dann schreib ich mal meine Werte hier rein. 

Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010: gemessen mit eingepressten Teilen des Steuersatzes und dem BB92-PressFit Innenlager ohne Sattelstützenklemme in Größe L:
Mit zwei verschiedenen Waagen gewogen: 1400 gr. und 1440 gr.

Zum Gewicht der Innenlager und Teile Steuersatzes habe ich leider noch keine Infos.

Nachtrag: Habe mal gegooglet: Wenn das so stimmt: Innenlager Shimano SM-BB91-41: Klick hier: rund 72 Gr.

integrierte Acros Steuersätze wiegen normalerweise komplett zwischen 90 und 100 Gramm. Der RHS-2C ist ne Anfertigung für Rotwild. Deshalb finde ich keine genauen Angaben.
Daraus ergibt sich dann im günstigsen Fall ein reines Rahmengewicht von rund 1240 gr. +/- ein paar Gramm.


----------



## Fahrnix (21. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> O.K., dann schreib ich mal meine Werte hier rein.
> 
> Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010: gemessen mit eingepressten Teilen des Steuersatzes und dem BB92-PressFit Innenlager ohne Sattelstützenklemme in Größe L:
> Mit zwei verschiedenen Waagen gewogen: 1400 gr. und 1440 gr.
> ...



Ging Doch 

Der normalerweise verwendete Lagersatz von Acros (AI 22) wiegt 94,7 g ohne Aheadkappe und Schraube .


----------



## Schaltwerk- (21. Januar 2010)

@fahrnix 

Bist du dir sicher das deine P180 31,8mm hat? Die 2009er hat z.B. 31,6mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. Januar 2010)

Vollgut schrieb:


> 2009'er oder 2010 Model ? Ich glaube, dass 2010 Modell ist schwerer als das 2009.



z.b. ein Punkt den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Wie ja bekannt, ließt Rotwild hier fleissig mit, aber solche generellen Infos, dann nicht aus erster Hand beantworten. Was ist so schwer, die ganzen Rahmen + die dann fertigen Bikes an die Waage hängen und hier die genauen Gewichte zu publizieren? Naja, irgendein Marketinghintergrund wird es dafür schon geben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass man sich hier wegen 50g rechtfertigen möchte.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass man sich hier wegen 50g rechtfertigen möchte.



Darum geht es nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2010)

Um was denn?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Um was denn?



Um zu nachweislich falschen Katalogangaben eine offizielle Stellungnahme und entprechende Korrektur vom Hersteller zu erhalten. Wir sind ja nicht an der Wursttheke, wo ich mich über 500gr. Schinken freue, wenn ich nur 200gr. bezahlt habe


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn das so ist, schick den Rahmen wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. Januar 2010)

jungs, geht doch einfach fahrradfahren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> jungs, geht doch einfach fahrradfahren...




...wenn der Schnee endlich weg ist, gerne............


----------



## Fahrnix (21. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> @fahrnix
> 
> Bist du dir sicher das deine P180 31,8mm hat? Die 2009er hat z.B. 31,6mm



Upppps.....   stimmt. 31,6 mm. Danke für das aufmerksame lesen.


----------



## Schaltwerk- (21. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Upppps.....  stimmt. 31,6 mm. Danke für das aufmerksame lesen.


 
Kein Problem.....so kann und will´se ja keiner haben....wenn´se nicht rein passt.....


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Januar 2010)

So bin zurück aus Spanien, und will mich als erstes bei unseren beiden Rotwild Day "Vorbereitern" bedanken, Ihr habt super Arbeit gemacht und das ist heutzutage nicht selbstverständlich.

DANKE

Ansonst habe ich mich gerade für den Tag der Rotwild-Ritter samt Shirt angemeldet, und hoffe das dies auch klappt.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute auch nicht ganz faul und habe für euer Shirt das RW-Logo nachgebastelt. Ist zwar nicht ganz perfekt im oberen Bereich der Umrandung, aber ich wollte nicht noch mehr Zeit investieren und zudem bin ich ja kein Profi.
Könnte man auf der Vorderseite entweder dezent auf der Brustseite anbringen, oder über die ganze Vorderseite

Ich hoffe die Dietzenbacher werden nicht sauer...


----------



## acid-driver (21. Januar 2010)

woah, das linke gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Januar 2010)

....täte dann so ungefähr aussehen:






-----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Könnt ihr z.B. hier machen lassen: http://www.shirtalarm.de/ger/t-shirts-druck/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten.html


----------



## mc.namara (21. Januar 2010)

Das wird doch mal ein geiles Shirt! Dank an Schrott Rox für die tolle Arbeit. 

Ich glaub, ich bestelle gleich mal zwei Shirts 

Salü, Mac


----------



## mc.namara (21. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> jungs, geht doch einfach fahrradfahren...



Ganz meine Meinung  

Uuups, habe bisher keines meiner Bikes nachgewogen. Bin ich jetzt in irgendeiner Form ein unwürdiger Rotwild-Biker?? 

Oder darf ich auch weiterhin einfach mit meinem R2 durch die Wildnis brettern ohne mir allzu viele Gedanken machen zu müssen????

Salü, Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (21. Januar 2010)

Achja, das Theme 2010er R2 FS ist immer noch aktuell 

Was meint Ihr: doch das angedachte R2 GT oder vielleicht "nur" das R1 GT? 

Salü, Mac


----------



## acid-driver (21. Januar 2010)

dein gt1 ist doch sehr geil. 

warum soll das weg?


----------



## mc.namara (21. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dein gt1 ist doch sehr geil.
> 
> warum soll das weg?



naja, vielleicht bleibt das gt1 ja doch im stall und das r2 gt bzw. r1 gt kommt noch hinzu 

salü, mac


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass man sich hier wegen 50g rechtfertigen möchte.



Genau! 
Im übrigen langweilt die Milligramm Diskussion so langsam.
Selbst 700 gr sind relativ gesehen 5%.
Bleibt mal auf'm Teppich.

Wenn wir hier so weitermachen, macht Rotwild so wie andere Hersteller auch, bald gar keine Gewichtsangaben mehr.
Bald wechsel ich ins Leichtbau Forum, da gibt's mehr Action.

Geile T-Shirt Aktion 

Wie machen wir das jetzt mit der Bestellung???


----------



## mc.namara (21. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Genau!
> Im übrigen langweilt die Milligramm Diskussion so langsam.
> Selbst 700 gr sind relativ gesehen 5%.
> Bleibt mal auf'm Teppich.
> ...



Jepp! Meine Rede! Ich geh mit ins Leichtbau Forum, dann machen wir dort mal ein wenig Action


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Genau!
> Im übrigen langweilt die Milligramm Diskussion so langsam.
> Selbst 700 gr sind relativ gesehen 5%.
> Bleibt mal auf'm Teppich.


 
mich langweilen die 5% auch  Aber du kannst mir 700 Euro für nen LRS überweisen, dann habe ich das Kataloggewicht, für das man bezahlt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Januar 2010)

So Streuungen sind normal! 
JMR hat allein durch die Verwendung von  2 verschiedenen Waagen schon fast 5% Abweichung.

Dazu kommt, 
Wenn schon bei Sätteln 20% Toleranzen auftreten kann ein Bike Hersteller bei der Vielzahl von Komponenten und Zulieferern doch kaum noch verlässliche Gesamt Gewichtsangaben machen.
Ich befürchte, dass Rotwild als  Konsequenz, wie schon geschrieben, bald auch keine Gewichtsangaben mehr macht.

Im übrigen, hast Du mittlerweile oft genug auf Dein Gewichtsproblem hingewiesen, irgend wann ist auch mal gut


----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Im übrigen, hast Du mittlerweile oft genug auf Dein Gewichtsproblem hingewiesen, irgend wann ist auch mal gut


 
Das überlasse bitte mir. Danke. Du hast sicher auch schon 100x gepostet wie toll Rotwild ist, also behalte ich mir das Recht auch vor, wenn mal was nicht toll ist. Wäre mein Ärger zu Unrecht, würde Rotwild nicht zugeben, dass diese Toleranz für ein Racefully nicht akzeptabel ist  Das dir das völlig Banane ist bei deinem C1 kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Januar 2010)

ja, alles klar.....
Lese mal genau.
Ist mir auch nicht Banane und Gewichtsabweichungen finde ich doof.
Nur irgendwann ist mal gut.
Aber jetzt drehen wir uns wirklich im Kreis.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (22. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> So Streuungen sind normal!
> JMR hat allein durch die Verwendung von  2 verschiedenen Waagen schon fast 5% Abweichung.
> 
> Dazu kommt,
> ...



Wieso Toleranzen bei Sätteln? Meine 3 SLR 135g wiegen alle exakt 145 gramm 

0 Toleranz, einfach Marketing gequatsche .

.... und der Ingenieur ist schuld, der hat ja mal das Gewicht versprochen .... wärend einer Befragung durch Torquemara persönlich .


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, Rotwild ist ohnehin keiné Hersteller von Superleichtgewichten.
Zumindest nicht in der aktuellen Zeit.
Auch die Komponenten haben Speck auf den Rippen.

Muss man mal so sagen.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass das Wetter wieder besser wird, damit wir wieder mehr Fotos sehen. Dann ist auch wieder mehr Action hier im Forum.





Ach was freue ich mich schon auf meinen AlpX dieses Jahr!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass das Wetter wieder besser wird, damit wir wieder mehr Fotos sehen. Dann ist auch wieder mehr Action hier im Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo geht es denn lang?


----------



## Fahrnix (22. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass das Wetter wieder besser wird, damit wir wieder mehr Fotos sehen. Dann ist auch wieder mehr Action hier im Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teures Rad? - kann jeder kaufen.

1 Woche Alpx - unbezahlbar .

Muß selbst andere Prioritäten setzen. Willingen ist allerdings "fest" eingeplant. Selbst bei der Werksbesichtigung könnte ich nur superspontan dabeisein. Also besser gar nicht daran denken.


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2010)

Das war eine Zwischenstation am Schlegeisspeicher auf dem Weg zum Pfitscher Joch. 

Wenn dir mal langweilig ist oder Zeit hast, kannst du ja mal hier einen kompletten Tourbericht meiner AlpX letztes Jahr lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> 1 Woche Alpx - unbezahlbar .



Und du glaubst gar nicht, wie ich mich auf meinen 2. Alpx freue. Das wird mein persönliches Highlight dieses Jahr.

Willingen habe ich auch schon gebucht. Vielleicht fahre ich auch den kleinen Marathon mit. Oder wir machen einen drauf und fahren nur Touren. Mal sehen.


----------



## Knaller2010 (22. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das war eine Zwischenstation am Schlegeisspeicher auf dem Weg zum Pfitscher Joch.
> 
> Wenn dir mal langweilig ist oder Zeit hast, kannst du ja mal hier einen kompletten Tourbericht meiner AlpX letztes Jahr lesen.


 

Danke für Deinen Bericht - ich plane einen AlpX mit meinem Nachbarn - gut zu lesen und macht Hunger auf was eigenes!

Greetz


----------



## Orakel (22. Januar 2010)

@schrottrox
super, die Gestaltung des Tshirts
Ich würde bei den Schriftzügen auf dem Rücken eine einheitliche farbe bevorzugen


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @schrottrox
> super, die Gestaltung des Tshirts
> Ich würde bei den Schriftzügen auf dem Rücken eine einheitliche farbe bevorzugen



Ich kann auch das "IBC" weglassen und nur "Rotwild-Ritter" in der Rotwildfarbe machen, wie es euch besser gefällt. Das ist alles kein Problem - ihr müsst mir nur sagen wie ihr es gerne haben wollt. Man könnte das "Ritter" auch in silbergrau machen, so wie der Rand vom Logo - dann wäre da wieder ein optischer Zusammenhang...


----------



## speedy32 (22. Januar 2010)

Normal ist das sicherlich nicht. Wenn Du ausschließen kannst, dass es an Sattelstütze oder Sattel liegt, könnten es die Lager des Hinternbaus sein. Mein Freund hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei seinem 2008er R.GT1. Jedoch trat das Phänomen nur auf, wenn er sein Bike fuhr. Wenn ich drauf saß, war kein Knacken zu beobachten. der entscheidenden Faktor lag wohl in seinem um rund 15 kg höheren Gewicht. Lösung hat er gefunden, indem er die Umlenkwippe des Hinterbaus zerlegt, die Lager gereinigt und neu eingefettet hat. Nach dem Zerlegen konnte er sehen, dass sich Loctite oder etwas ähnliches dort an Orten breit gemacht hatte, wo es nicht hingehört. Nach dem Zusammensetzen war der Spuk vorbei. Das Bike funktioniert seit mehr als 1 1/2 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## speedy32 (22. Januar 2010)

Normal ist das sicherlich nicht. Wenn Du ausschließen kannst, dass es an Sattelstütze oder Sattel liegt, könnten es die Lager des Hinternbaus sein. Mein Freund hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei seinem 2008er R.GT1. Jedoch trat das Phänomen nur auf, wenn er sein Bike fuhr. Wenn ich drauf saß, war kein Knacken zu beobachten. der entscheidenden Faktor lag wohl in seinem um rund 15 kg höheren Gewicht. Lösung hat er gefunden, indem er die Umlenkwippe des Hinterbaus zerlegt, die Lager gereinigt und neu eingefettet hat. Nach dem Zerlegen konnte er sehen, dass sich Loctite oder etwas ähnliches dort an Orten breit gemacht hatte, wo es nicht hingehört. Nach dem Zusammensetzen war der Spuk vorbei. Das Bike funktioniert seit mehr als 1 1/2 Jahren ohne jegliche Problemep>Tja so ist das halt wenn man sich nicht richtig auskennt! Habe leider im vorigem Text die Nachricht falsch eingefügt!!!!! :-(Danke für die vielen Tipps die ich von allen bekommen habe! Ich habe alle Schrauben überprüft und extra mit einem Drehmomentenschlüssel angezogen. Das Knacksen war immer noch da. Danach habe ich die Wippe (Linkage) auseinander genommen und festgestellt das das Rechte Industrielager (Nr. 23) defekt ist. Mein Händler besorgt mir ein neues. Ich hoffe das dann alle in Ordnung ist.Nochmals Danke für eure Tipps.Gruß Stefan


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich kann auch das "IBC" weglassen und nur "Rotwild-Ritter" in der Rotwildfarbe machen, wie es euch besser gefällt. Das ist alles kein Problem - ihr müsst mir nur sagen wie ihr es gerne haben wollt. Man könnte das "Ritter" auch in silbergrau machen, so wie der Rand vom Logo - dann wäre da wieder ein optischer Zusammenhang...



Ritter Silbergrau passt auch besser zu "Ritter"
IBC evtl. etwas kleiner auch in silber?

Super Job SchrottRox 
Wie machen wir das mit bestellen/zahlen?


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ritter Silbergrau passt auch besser zu "Ritter"
> IBC evtl. etwas kleiner auch in silber?
> 
> Super Job SchrottRox
> Wie machen wir das mit bestellen/zahlen?



Da gebe ich dir Recht - sieht silbern nicht schlecht aus:







oder auf dem Shirt:






*Aber eines will ich nochmal deutlich ansprechen: Ich lasse die Shirts nicht machen und kümmere mich auch nicht um die Bestellung, Geldeintreibung und sonstige organisatorischen Dinge - da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit dazu.*

Zudem komme ich nicht mit zu den Rotwilderern und nehme selbst auch kein Shirt.

Wenn ihr Hilfe bei der Gestaltung von Logo, Schriften usw. braucht, kann ich das gerne tun, weil mir sowas einfach auch Spass macht

Nix für Ungut, aber da war wohl ein kleines Missverständnis...


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Januar 2010)

Oha, das sieht verdammt gut aus davon würd ich auch 2 nehmen. Danke für die Mühe....


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2010)

@jmr-biking:
Schicker Bereicht von eurem Alpencross.

Ihr solltet mal eine Variante durch die Dolomiten andenken.
Ist nochmal eine andere Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

Aloha ihr Ritter.

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe auch direkt mal ein Anliegen.

Und zwar möchte ich mir ein neues Radl zulegen. Momentan habe ich ein Cannondale M500 von 1998. Das hat auch schon seine besten Tage hinter dich und da ich wieder voll einsteigen will war ich heute bei meinem Händler des vertrauens.

Nun habe ich ein Angebot für das Rotwild C1 FS bekommen zu dem ich eine Frage habe. Und zwar hat mir der Händler das Angebot gemacht das C1 mit etwas anderen Felgen (die laut seiner aussage nicht wirklich schlechter sind) für 2000 zu erwerben.

Nun würde es mich mal interessieren was ihr zu diesem Angebot sagt.
Sollte ich es wahrnehmen ?

Danke euch 

Greez
SleepY


----------



## acid-driver (22. Januar 2010)

nur felgen?

oder die ganzen laufräder?

welche sinds denn?


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Ist das ein R.C1 FS oder ein R.C1 HT. Des Weiteren, ist es von 2009 oder 2010. Ich gehe mal aufgrund des Preises von 2009 aus. Und was für Laufräder biete er Dir denn anstatt der DT Swiss X1800 an?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

Also die ganze Laufräder würde er ändern.
Welche er mir allerdings drauf machen würde weiß ich leider nicht.
Habs vergessen zu fragen -.- *grummel*

ps.: is das 2009er


----------



## acid-driver (22. Januar 2010)

und hardtail oder fully?

das mit den laufräder wäre noch interessant. 

wenn der dir irgendson mavic-schrott andrehen will, lass stehen


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

Dachte ich hÃ¤tte es oben hinzugefÃ¼gt....is das FS also fully 

Naja, was die LaufrÃ¤der angeht mÃ¼sste ich dann morgen wohl noch mal anrufen ^^

Also mit den Originalen wÃ¼rde er 2300â¬ wollen.


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Hier bekommst Du es in der Originalausstattung für 2.199 EUR. Schienbar sind noch alle Größen bei S-Tec vorhanden.

http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...38023/Products/RC1FSC/SubProducts/RC1FSC-0003

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hier bekommst Du es in der Originalausstattung für 2.199 EUR. Schienbar sind noch alle Größen bei S-Tec vorhanden.
> 
> http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...38023/Products/RC1FSC/SubProducts/RC1FSC-0003
> 
> ...



hmmmmm.....okay.....also doch nicht gar so ein guten Angebot hm ? 
Denk mir halt immer "Ich bezahlt lieber ein paar Euronen mehr aber hab einen guten Händler zu dem ich im Fall der Fälle fahren kann und ihm das Ding hinstell wenn was nicht passt"


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Und hier als Alternative das R.GT1 von 2009 für nur 2.099 EUR. 
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A005683

oder von 2008 für 2.299 EUR 
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A005684

Diese kosten normalerweise fast das Doppelte!!!

Gruß
Thomas

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Und hier als Alternative das R.GT1 von 2009 fÃ¼r nur 2.099 EUR.
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A005683
> 
> oder von 2008 fÃ¼r 2.299 EUR
> ...



hehe....beim ersten hÃ¤ngt ein Preisschild dran auf dem 1999â¬ steht :-D


Ja aber alles in allem, wie was wo ? wie sind da die groÃen unterschiede ? was macht das eine besser als das andere ? und wo wÃ¼rdet ihr denn eher kaufen ? bei dem hÃ¤ndler oder im netz ?

Also was meine fahrgewohnheiten angeht soll es in richtung allround gehen. Einfach in den wald und dann mal hier links und da rechts abbiegen. Aber ebenso mal ne lÃ¤ngere tour nach der Arbeit.


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> hmmmmm.....okay.....also doch nicht gar so ein guten Angebot hm ?
> Denk mir halt immer "Ich bezahlt lieber ein paar Euronen mehr aber hab einen guten Händler zu dem ich im Fall der Fälle fahren kann und ihm das Ding hinstell wenn was nicht passt"


 
Da hast Du schon Recht. Online muß schon ein recht großer Vorteil gewährt werden. Sonst ist natürlich lokal Kaufen vorzuziehen. Aber wenn Du die Online Angebot zum lokalen Preisdrücken nimmst?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da hast Du schon Recht. Online muÃ schon ein recht groÃer Vorteil gewÃ¤hrt werden. Sonst ist natÃ¼rlich lokal Kaufen vorzuziehen. Aber wenn Du die Online Angebot zum lokalen PreisdrÃ¼cken nimmst?
> 
> GruÃ
> Thomas



hmmmm....ein versuch wÃ¤re es wert denke ich. wenns nur die laufrÃ¤der sind die er lÃ¤sst....wÃ¤re es ein gutes entgegenkommen 

wobei er sagte, dass sich der preis fÃ¼r die laufrÃ¤der auf etwa 250â¬ belÃ¤uft.

von daher wÃ¤re es ja nicht mehr soooo der unterschied gegenÃ¼ber dem onlineshop.


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> hehe....beim ersten hÃ¤ngt ein Preisschild dran auf dem 1999â¬ steht :-D
> 
> 
> Ja aber alles in allem, wie was wo ? wie sind da die groÃen unterschiede ? was macht das eine besser als das andere ? und wo wÃ¼rdet ihr denn eher kaufen ? bei dem hÃ¤ndler oder im netz ?
> ...


 
Das geht mit dem R.C1 FS wie auch mit dem R.GT1. Das R.GT1 ist aber schon das hÃ¶herwertigere Bike mit einer hochwertigeren Aluminiumlegierung und einem Hinterbau aus Carbon. Zudem hat es mit der Fox Talas eine Variogabel mit 100 - 140 mm Federweg. Es stammt hat von den Rotwild Race Bikes ab. Das R.C1 FS ist dann doch noch ein wenig mehr Tourer. Es stellt halt bei rotwild den Einstieg dar.

GruÃ
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Aber erst mal feststellen, um was für einen Laufradsatz es sich denn handelt. Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass er wirklich schlechter ist. Der X1800 ist auch mehr oder weniger der Einstiegs-LRS von DT Swiss.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber erst mal feststellen, um was für einen Laufradsatz es sich denn handelt. Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass er wirklich schlechter ist. Der X1800 ist auch mehr oder weniger der Einstiegs-LRS von DT Swiss.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



da werd ich auch morgen direkt mal anrufen und fragen.


wow....hätte besser heute nicht gefragt....das bringt mich grad total ins grübeln :-D
Wobei ich froh bin es getan zu haben. Schließlich könnt ich offenbar für mein Geld wirklich mehr rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. Januar 2010)

ich bevorzuge auch immer händler, die bei mir in der nähe sind. 

zumindest bei sachen, die kaputtgehen können. 

verschleiß-zeug bestelle ich auch immer im netz 

evtl ist der laufradsatz ja doch zu gebrauchen


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge auch immer händler, die bei mir in der nähe sind.
> 
> zumindest bei sachen, die kaputtgehen können.
> 
> ...



Das werde ich auf alle Fälle morgen in erfahrung bringen und hier posten. Finds super Leute zu haben die aus Erfahrung sprechen ohne dabei Geld machen zu wollen. (natürlich ohne meinem Händler böse absichten unterstellen zu wollen. schließlich muss er auch von was leben und ist nicht ein handel der fischer fahrräder verkauft)


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

Im übrigen habe ich eben zufällig das Hauseigene Maunual von Rotwild auf gemacht und da is beispielsweise das GT1 eher von Marathon über Cross Country zu Tourer hingeht, wohingegen das C1 abgesehen von o.g. Varianten noch All Mountain geeignet sein soll.

Ich weiß leider nu nicht wieviel man darauf wirklich geben kann ^^


----------



## Schaltwerk- (22. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber erst mal feststellen, um was für einen Laufradsatz es sich denn handelt. Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass er wirklich schlechter ist. Der X1800 ist auch mehr oder weniger der Einstiegs-LRS von DT Swiss.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Der X1800 hat ja schon eine vernünftige Qualität - der Einstieg bei DT Swiss ist dann aber eher der X1900!!! 

Lass dir einfach mal die genaue Zusammenstellung geben....danach bist du etwas schlauer!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Januar 2010)

naja, das kann man so auch nicht ganz stehen lassen.
Wieso "Mavic-Schrott"???
Die X1800 sind zwar ein Einstiegsmodell aber nicht schlecht.Habe meine bisher über 4500km gefahren bei 24h Veranstaltungen ,im Training auf Straße sowie Gelände.Kein Problem festgestellt.
Dann habe ich noch die Mavic Crossride.Gewicht 1900gr .Also ählich wie die x1800.Auch hier gab es noch kein Problem von dem ich berichten könnte.Ich selbst bin auch kein Leichtgewicht mit 85kg. Für den Allround-Einsatz sind beide LRS voll OK.


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Das R.GT1 ist schon racelastiger als das R.C1 FS. Wie gesagt stammt die Konstruktion vom R.R1 FS/R.R2 FS ab.

Das Fahrwerk des R.GT1 wird Dir straffer vorkommen als das des R.C1 FS.

Ich wollte Dur aber nur mal zeigen, was man gegenwärtig an hochinteresanten Angeboten im Web finden kann. Ob ein R.GT1 zu Deinem Anforderungsprofil passt, mußt Du am Besten durch eine Probefahrt erfahren. Es ist aber ds hochwertigere Bike für mit deutlich höherem Discount.

Die hohen Discounts haben sicherlich auch was damit zu tun, dass Rotwild das Design für 2010 gravierend geändert hat. Das hat es in den 13 Jahren zuvor nie gegeben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schaltwerk- (22. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> naja, das kann man so auch nicht ganz stehen lassen.
> Wieso "Mavic-Schrott"???
> Die X1800 sind zwar ein Einstiegsmodell aber nicht schlecht.Habe meine bisher über 4500km gefahren bei 24h Veranstaltungen ,im Training auf Straße sowie Gelände.Kein Problem festgestellt.
> Dann habe ich noch die Mavic Crossride.Gewicht 1900gr .Also ählich wie die x1800.Auch hier gab es noch kein Problem von dem ich berichten könnte.Ich selbst bin auch kein Leichtgewicht mit 85kg. Für den Allround-Einsatz sind beide LRS voll OK.



Die 1800er sind schon hochwertiger als die Mavic crossride. 
Die 1900er kommen den Mavic schon näher. Auch vom Gewicht!!! 

Mavic macht, genau wie DT Swiss, einen sehr guten Job!!


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> Der X1800 hat ja schon eine vernünftige Qualität - der Einstieg bei DT Swiss ist dann aber eher der X1900!!!
> 
> Lass dir einfach mal die genaue Zusammenstellung geben....danach bist du etwas schlauer!!!


 
Stimmt! Der ist aber nur als OEM zu bekommen, so daß ein Preisvergleich schwerfällt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (22. Januar 2010)

Wow....ich bin schon fast überfordert mit den ganzen Infos hier 

Aber ich werd da morgen mal anrufen und werde ihn mal bitten mir die konfiguration zu schicken die ich für den preis bekommen würde. oder mir zumindest die bezeichnung der laufräder geben lassen


----------



## acid-driver (22. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wieso "Mavic-Schrott"???



dann scheinst du von den kaputten freiläufen nichts mitbekommen zu haben...
zudem ist mavic (für mich) etwas "labberig", außerdem sind ersatzteile schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaltwerk- (22. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Der ist aber nur als OEM zu bekommen, so daß ein Preisvergleich schwerfällt.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Das stimmt auch wieder. Aber die Teile wird es mit Sicherheit auch bald zu kaufen geben - egal in welcher Form!


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> naja, das kann man so auch nicht ganz stehen lassen.
> Wieso "Mavic-Schrott"???
> Die X1800 sind zwar ein Einstiegsmodell aber nicht schlecht.Habe meine bisher über 4500km gefahren bei 24h Veranstaltungen ,im Training auf Straße sowie Gelände.Kein Problem festgestellt.
> Dann habe ich noch die Mavic Crossride.Gewicht 1900gr .Also ählich wie die x1800.Auch hier gab es noch kein Problem von dem ich berichten könnte.Ich selbst bin auch kein Leichtgewicht mit 85kg. Für den Allround-Einsatz sind beide LRS voll OK.


 
Das Thema ist ja auch nicht, dass so ein LRS schlecht ist. Die funktionieren schon alle sehr gut. Es ist eher das Thema Gewicht, was bei LRS ins Geld geht. Und 1.800 - 1.900 g ist nicht wirklich leicht. Und einige 100g am Laufrad machen sich eher bemerkbar als an anderen Stellen des Bikes.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schaltwerk- (22. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> Wow....ich bin schon fast überfordert mit den ganzen Infos hier
> 
> Aber ich werd da morgen mal anrufen und werde ihn mal bitten mir die konfiguration zu schicken die ich für den preis bekommen würde. oder mir zumindest die bezeichnung der laufräder geben lassen



Lass dir alles geben und frag die Jungs hier!! Die kennen sich bestens aus!!!!


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann scheinst du von den kaputten freiläufen nichts mitbekommen zu haben...
> zudem ist mavic (für mich) etwas "labberig", außerdem sind ersatzteile schwer zu bekommen.



wie ich bereits geschrieben habe,bisher kein Problem!
Muß abba sagen das ich bei x1800 sowie bei den Mavic im Neuzustand die HR Nabe geöffnet  und gut mit Fett verorgt habe.
Und vom Gewicht sind sie nicht der Brüller,das stimmt.Abba halten tun sie.Ich habe auch eine leichteren 1600gr Satz .Da ist mir sch 2x das HR "um die Ohren geflogen",d.h, Felgenbett der Länge nach aufgerissen.
Ich bin der Meinung das gute und leichte LRS nur vom Fachmann gebaut werden können.Kosten natürlich auch etwas.
Ich weiß das ich meine Meinung gleich von einigen wiederlegt bekomme.
Aber ich habe diese Erfahrung gemacht.
Wenn jemand ,so wie ich 80-85kg wiegt dann haben Leichtbau LR irgendwann auch Grenzen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

fahre den Mavic Crossmax XL schon 4 Jahre, absolut keine Probleme. Freiläufe, Speichen und Felgen alles ok. Aus dem Grund habe ich beim Kauf meines C1 FS gleich auf die Mavic Crossmax ST gewechselt und Andreas S. hat recht, die 1600er-Klasse ist bei einem Körpergewicht um die 80 Kg der beste Kompromiss.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## hotchili001 (22. Januar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wie ich bereits geschrieben habe,bisher kein Problem!
> Muß abba sagen das ich bei x1800 sowie bei den Mavic im Neuzustand die HR Nabe geöffnet und gut mit Fett verorgt habe.
> Und vom Gewicht sind sie nicht der Brüller,das stimmt.Abba halten tun sie.Ich habe auch eine leichteren 1600gr Satz .Da ist mir sch 2x das HR "um die Ohren geflogen",d.h, Felgenbett der Länge nach aufgerissen.
> Ich bin der Meinung das gute und leichte LRS nur vom Fachmann gebaut werden können.Kosten natürlich auch etwas.
> ...


 
*Mavic Naben dürfen nicht gefettet werden!*


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Mavic Naben dürfen nicht gefettet werden!*


*hab ich abba!!!!*


----------



## acid-driver (22. Januar 2010)

deswegen funktionieren sie wahrscheinlich 

naja ich bin halt kein fan von mavic 
die tubeless-fähigkeit ist allerdings nicht schlecht. 

habe mir allerdings auch lieber einen aufbauen lassen...


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen da draussen,

ich hab eben ma bei meinem Händler angerufen und er meinte das die Laufräder die er drauf macht DT Specialized seien. Ich glaub das soll bedeuten die DT Serie des Herstellers Specialized oder ?
Was sagt ihr dazu ?

ps.: den vorbau würde er auch noch n bissl ändern. Von 9 auf 10 damit man n bissl angenehmer sitzt.

Greez
SleepY_DA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (23. Januar 2010)

das kommt auch wieder auf die serie bei speci an. 
die schlechten bis normalen bikes haben hinten deore naben mit der x430 felge. 

hatte ich selber mal einen satz von bei ebay ersteigert fürs zweitrad. 

solange er dir die genauen komponenten nicht sagen kann/will, würde ich doch auf den originallaufradsatz bestehen...

beim vorbau das gleiche.
hier kann er den (sehr guten) rotwild vorbau gegen was billiges tauschen und sagen, es wäre ergonomisch besser...

insofern dir die sache wichtig ist, nochmal anrufen und nach:

naben (vorne / hinten)
speichen
felgen

fragen. wenn du schon nochmal anrufst, lass dir auch gleich hersteller und modell vom vorbau durchgeben


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

oh man ^^

Wenn ich da jetzt noch mal anrufe dann hält der mich für balla....er is ja nicht auf den kopf gefallen...er wird schon wissen was ich grad vor hab ^^

ich denk ich schick ihm einfach mal ne mail mit den fragen.

Die sache is halt, dass ich mich noch nie wirklich mit der technik auseinandergesetzt habe und das weiß er auch. daher könnte es schon sein, dass er da n bissl was versucht zu tricksen.

also ich würde ihm jetzt ne mail schreiben. was soll ich ihn denn alles fragen ? nur diese dinge oder fällt euch noch was ein ? ^^


----------



## acid-driver (23. Januar 2010)

was ist denn mit "von 9 auf 10" gemeint?
gradzahl?

wichtig ist halt, alles zu wissen, was von der serie abweicht


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

von 9 auf 10 cm länge. also von 90 auf 100mm ^^


----------



## acid-driver (23. Januar 2010)

was isn daran angenehmer?

bist du das rad probegefahren?

wenn nicht, tu es 
danach entscheide du (und nicht der händler), was angenehmer ist...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2010)

Einige Laufräder lässt Spezialized bei DT anfertigen.

Leichte Mavic Laufräder sind wegen dem Gleitlager im Freilauf nicht zu empfehlen!
Ersatzteile und Kontakt zu Mavic bekommt man als Endverbraucher nicht.

Noch nicht mal eine Mailadresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (23. Januar 2010)

heutzutage fährt man eher kürzer wie langer (den Vorbau) einfach um eine aufrichtigere Position zuhaben, aber ne Probefahrt ist immer besser wie reine Vermutungen


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2010)

Neben der Sitzposition ist das Handling besser.


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

gut ich sag mal, dass mit dem vorbau kann man ja ausprobieren. ich bin das rad mit 90mm vorbau gefahren und war begeistert. ob da jetzt 1cm mehr viel aus macht weiß ich allerdings nicht.

also was haltet ihr denn grundsätzlich von dem angebot, wenn jetzt noch die laufräder und der vorbau entsprechend gut sind ?!?

noch mal der preis wäre 2000 und mit den originalen laufräder käme man auf 2300


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> gut ich sag mal, dass mit dem vorbau kann man ja ausprobieren. ich bin das rad mit 90mm vorbau gefahren und war begeistert. ob da jetzt 1cm mehr viel aus macht weiß ich allerdings nicht.
> 
> also was haltet ihr denn grundsätzlich von dem angebot, wenn jetzt noch die laufräder und der vorbau entsprechend gut sind ?!?
> 
> noch mal der preis wäre 2000 und mit den originalen laufräder käme man auf 2300



da die x1800 LR im Netzt für 180.- gibt,sind die 2300.- zu viel.


----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> .....also ich würde ihm jetzt ne mail schreiben. was soll ich ihn denn alles fragen ? nur diese dinge oder fällt euch noch was ein ? ^^


 
Wenn Du schon eine eMail schickst, dann sende ihm doch das beigefügte Excel Konfigurationsballt und lass ih die Änderungen zum Standard eintragen.

Vergesse nicht, dass er Dir was verkaufen will und nicht umgekehrt. Er will von Dir 2.000 EUR, dafür kann er schon mal etwas leisten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

okay, die datei wäre natürlich noch gut gewesen mitzuschicken. aber ich hab ihn jetzt mal nach den teilen gefragt die von dem original abweichen würden. diese soll er mir mal aufschreiben.

wenn ihm das zu viel ist, dann pech ^^


----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> .....noch mal der preis wÃ¤re 2000â¬ und mit den originalen laufrÃ¤der kÃ¤me man auf 2300â¬


 
Die 2.000 EUR sind gut, wenn die beiden getauschten Komponenten stimmen.

Die 2.300 EUR fÃ¼r die Originalkonfiguration sind auch gut, es gibt da aber bessere Angebote z.B. von S-tec. 

Der Zuschlag von 300 EUR fÃ¼r die DT Swiss X1800 sind eine Frechheit, denn man bekommt diesen Laufradsatz bei Online HÃ¤ndlern fÃ¼r rund 230 - 280 EUR. Das wÃ¼rde bedeuten, dass der andere LRS nichts kosten wÃ¼rde.....

GruÃ
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> ..... Das würde bedeuten, dass der andere LRS nichts kosten würde.....


stimmt....jetzt wo du's sagst ^^

ich bin mal gespannt was er antwortet und werde euch dann gleich zu rate ziehen 

bin absolut begeistert wie sehr ihr doch einem newbie wie mir unter die arme greift 

kommt hier denn jemand aus dem darmstädter raum ?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> stimmt....jetzt wo du's sagst ^^
> 
> ich bin mal gespannt was er antwortet und werde euch dann gleich zu rate ziehen
> 
> ...



NA dann halt Dich bei den Diskussionen mit Deinem Händler an Dein Motto 
"Wer nicht kämpft..."
Viel Glück


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht - sieht silbern nicht schlecht aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SchrottRox nochmal Kompliment zum Super Job.

Bleibt immer noch die Frage, wie bekommen wir das Logo auf ein Shirt.
Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn wir ein Rotwild Basis Shirt nehmen, und dann das Logo hinten draufdrucken.

@Deichfräse & Knaller meint Ihr Ihr könnt Rotwild dazu überreden?
Dann holen wir uns die Shirts bei der Besichtigung ab und zahlen dann auch da.

Als Shirt würde sich das hier anbieten:




Das lag zwar schon bei mir unterm Weihnachtsbaum, aber ohne "Ritter" Aufdruck 
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

[email protected] ^^

was euer shirt angeht, könnt ihr das eigentlich bei jeder halbwegs gescheiten druckerei hinten drauf machen lassen. im normalfall könnt ihr auch eure eigenen shirts mitnehmen.

der schriftzug is auch gut den ihr hier habt. allerdings muss der hintergrund noch weg damit das gescheit gedruckt werden kann. sonst bekommt man da so ein viereck hinten aufs shirt.


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

ich könnt auch das logo nachbauen. nur weiß ich nicht ob das rotwild gefallen wird.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2010)

Melde mich jetzt auch mal zu deinem Anliegen:
Ich habe mir eben mal auf der Specialized Homepage die verschiedenen Laufradsätze (LRS) von 2009 angeschaut. Verglichen habe ich FSR, Epic und Stumpjumper. 
Wenn dein Händler sagt, dass der LRS den er verbauen will nur fast an den X1800 von dt swiss ran kommt, dann lass die Finger von weg. In den unteren Preisregionen verbaut Specialized eigene Naben (oder billige Shimano M525) und günstige Felgen von dt swiss (X445, X430 usw.) 
Meiner Meinung nach nicht mit der Qualität eines X1800 zu vergleichen.  
Noch dazu kommt, dass die Felgen im Design zu einem Specialized passen und nicht zu einem Rotwild. Dann steht bestimmt auch noch Specialized auf dem LRS drauf. Und wer will das denn schon. 

So wie ich aber von dir rausgehört habe, hast du dich mit technischen Dingen noch nicht viel befasst. D.h. auch, dass du wenn etwas dran ist am Bike, auf deinen Händler angewiesen bist. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt nach dem du schon bei ihm warst ein Bike aus dem Netz kaufst und dann nur zum reparieren mit diesem zu ihm gehst, dann käme ich mir als Händler auch angepisst vor.  Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise.
Versuche den X1800 rauszuhandeln. Das 2009er C1 FS wird nicht mehr gebaut. Ist also ein Auslaufmodell. Jeder Händler versucht zur Zeit die alten Modelle von 2009 raus zu bekommen, damit Platz für die 2010er geschaffen wird. Ich würde aber nicht mit Internet-Preisen argumentieren. 
Entweder er machts und du wirst Kunde bei ihm oder er lässt es.

Zum Thema Vorbau: Ein guter Händler fragt dich nach Größe, Schrittlänge usw. oder er vermisst dich komplett. Danach werden Rahmenröße, Sitzposition usw. festgelegt.
Ein Vorbau, der zu lang oder zu kurz ist, tauscht ein guter Händler kostenlos gegen einen Passenden aus. Ein guter Händler hat immer welche auf Vorrat oder bestellt einen der gleichen Marke nur kürzer oder länger.

Zum Thema Preis: Wenn du dich wohl fühlst und dem Händler vertraust, dann würde ich auch ein paar EUROs mehr ins Bike investieren. Große Händler kaufen in größeren Mengen ein und bekommen bessere Konditionen, deshalb sind die Preise bei s-tec z.B. niedriger. 
Nicht jeder Händler bekommt bei den Bike-Herstellern die gleichen Konditionen. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

das is schön geschrieben danke dir 

es handelt sich hier tatsächlich nicht um einen großen händler sondern einen kleinen aber auch ziemlich bekannten. namen will ich jetzt hier nicht nennen.

er fragte mich auch nach größe, gewicht usw. also das hat er alles in erwegung gezogen.

dann werd ich mal schauen was er noch zu meiner mail sagt und dann noch versuchen die anderen LRS rauszuhandeln. ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ^^


----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2010)

Es geht doch ganz einfach. Wenn Du die 2.300 EUR nicht wegverhandeln kannst, dann nimm das R.C1 FS für 2.000 EUR mit dem Specialized LRS. Alternativ läßt Du diesen gleich weg, dann müßte Dir der Händler dafür noch mal einen Nachlass geben. Und dann bestellt Du bei www.Nubuk-bikes.de die DT Swiss X1800 für 229 EUR. 
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bikes-part-details/product/079dt-swiss-x1800-satz/index.html. Den Specialized LRS kannst ja, so Du ihn mitkaufst bei eBay oder hier im Bikemarkt des Forums verkaufen.

Und dann bestehst Du noch darauf, dass er den Rotwild Vorbau auch wieder mit einen Rotwild Vorbau ersetzt.

Dann hast Du das Bike lokal gekauft, kannst auf seine Unterstützung bei Problemen zählen und hast das Bike in Originalausstattung für ungefähr den Betrag, den Du bei S-Tec zahlst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2010)

*Grins*, so habe ich das Anfangs auch gemacht. Die schlechteren Teile für einen günstigeren Gesamtpreis in Kauf genommen. Mittlerweile brauch ich das nicht mehr. 
Vorteil: Durch das Umbauen/Suchen im Netz bekommt man Erfahrung und Übung mit der Technik. 
Nachteil: Etwas Arbeit und Zeit muss investiert werden. Aber macht ja auch Spaß. Mir zumindest. Gestern habe ich mich über zwei Stunden damit beschäftig, die Form, Art und Farbe der Spacer für mein R2 festzulegen.  Und sicher bin ich mir noch nicht. 

Langfristig gesehen baut man sich aber zu seinem Händler ein Verhältnis auf (ich meine natürlich ein Geschäftliches) was sich unter Umständen auch in bessere Preise niederschlägt.


----------



## SchrottRox (23. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> [email protected] ^^
> 
> was euer shirt angeht, könnt ihr das eigentlich bei jeder halbwegs gescheiten druckerei hinten drauf machen lassen. im normalfall könnt ihr auch eure eigenen shirts mitnehmen.
> 
> der schriftzug is auch gut den ihr hier habt. allerdings muss der hintergrund noch weg damit das gescheit gedruckt werden kann. sonst bekommt man da so ein viereck hinten aufs shirt.



Ich hab die Dateien in jeder X-beliebigen Form vorliegen, bzw. kann sie erstellen. Der Hintergrund ist natürlich nicht dabei, der diente nur zur Veranschaulichung, weil das ja eine .jpg-Datei war. Im Jpg kann man keine Vektorgrafiken darstellen, da braucht es immer einen Hintergrund. Der Drucker bekommt natürlich eine Vektordatei



Auf ein vorhandenes (schwarzes) T-Shirt kann man m.E. nichts mehr aufdrucken, höchstens mit so einer gummiartigen Masse

An eurer Stelle würde ich komplett neue machen lassen, aber zuerst mit Rowild abklären.


So, ich geh mal Radeln!


----------



## Knaller2010 (23. Januar 2010)

An alle - Besuch Rotwild

Keine Panik zum Thema T-Shirt und Logo - ich habe einen langen Brief zum Rotwild Team geschickt, in dem ich auch nach Rechten, wer macht was, etc. frage. Ich hoffe, dass Deichfräse und ich nächste Woche näheres ins Netz stellen können bezüglich Terminvorschlägen, maximaler Gruppengröße und Eurer Vorschläge zum Programm. Wir bleiben dran...

Greetz


----------



## SchrottRox (23. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> An alle - Besuch Rotwild
> 
> Keine Panik zum Thema T-Shirt und Logo - ich habe einen langen Brief zum Rotwild Team geschickt, in dem ich auch nach Rechten, wer macht was, etc. frage. Ich hoffe, dass Deichfräse und ich nächste Woche näheres ins Netz stellen können bezüglich Terminvorschlägen, maximaler Gruppengröße und Eurer Vorschläge zum Programm. Wir bleiben dran...
> 
> Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

Sodele die Herren,

hier die Aussage meines Händlers



> Original Rotwild C 1 FS in der werkseitigen Comp Ausstattung, d.h.:
> komplett ! Shimano XT
> Formula Oro K24 Bremsen 180mm
> Fox F120 RL Gabel
> ...



was meint ihr ?


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2010)

Shimano M525 SL ist Deore Niveau, also unterster Einstieg in die MTB-Nabenwelt. Die Specialized Stout Nabe dürfte auf dem gleichen Niveau liegen. Die Felgen dt swiss XR4.2 sl sind gut.
Aber warum hat er wohl den LRS noch in seinem Laden? Der, der das Stumpjumper gekauft hat, hat gleich einen besseren LRS drauf machen lassen. Und jetzt hat er diesen LRS rumliegen. Den X1800 bekommt er besser und teurer verkauft. Ist doch logo.

Designtechnich aber für mich auch ein absolutes NoGo, da auf der Speci Nabe auch Specialized drauf steht und auf den Felgen wahrscheinlich auch, da dt swiss diese speziell für Specialized anfertigen lässt. Und Aufkleber, welche man entfernen kann sind es nicht, so wie ich auf der HP von Specialized sehen kann.

Ich bleib bei meinem Urteil. Lieber ein paar Euros mehr, dafür ordentliche Felgen.


----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2010)

Lass Dir den Specialized Radsatz aus dem Angebot herausrechnen. Er wird dir dafür wohl nicht viel anbieten. Vielleicht 50 EUR und kauf Dir anderswo ein X1800 oder wenn Du es ein wenig leichter haben willst und etwas mehr Geld investieren kannst, aus einem Angebot ein 2008er oder 2009er Auslaufmodell.

Der LRS könnte von einem Stumpjumper Comp oder Elite stammen. Auf den Bilder zu diesen Bikes auf der Specialized Homepage kann man sehen, dass dort ganz groß Specialized drauf steht. Schon dieser Mischmasch von Komponenten würde mich nerven. Aber das Labeling eines Specialized an einem Rotwild geht gar nicht.

Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt zur Einordung des Wertes des Specialized LRS. Hier ein ähnlicher LRS aber mit Shimano XT Naben und DT XR4.2D Felge.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...--XR-4-2-D---DT-Comp-Laufrad-Laufradsatz.html

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

okay gut zu wissen.

Also gehen wir davon aus ich bekomm ihn auf 2200 runter oder schlag bei 2300 noch irgendwas raus (gescheites schloss, licht etc.) is das dann ein gutes angebot ?

Will nämlich schon was gescheites haben


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber das Labeling eines Specialized an einem Rotwild geht gar nicht.


Na endlich mal jemand einer Meinung mit mir. 
Nichts gegen Spezialized, aber kein Hersteller-Mix!  

Die M525 HR Nabe bei actionsport.de unter 20 . Wahrscheinlich noch günstiger bei ausführlicher Suche.


----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2010)

Für 2.200 EUR mit DT Swiss X1800 LRS und dem original Rotwild Vorbau würde ich es machen und hätte den ganze Aufwand mit dem LRS-losen Bike und dem Bestellen im Internet etc. nicht!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ...Die M525 HR Nabe bei actionsport.de unter 20 . Wahrscheinlich noch günstiger bei ausführlicher Suche....


 
In der Google Shopsuchmaschine findest Du die Shimano Deore/525 Naben für unter 10 EUR (VR) und unter 20 EUR (HR).

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## acid-driver (23. Januar 2010)

naja einen laufradsatz zu bestellen kann ja nicht so das problem darstellen 

wie ich schon vermutet hatte, ist der speci laufradsatz nichts dolles.
wiegt übrigens 1950g 

es gibt übrigens richtig gute alternativen zum X1800

Nummer 1
Nummer 2
Nummer 3 (dies ist meines erachtens der X1800 nur selbstgebaut)


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2010)

Für alles Weitere rum um dein vielleicht zukünftige Rotwild C1 FS gibt es hier einen extra Thread: Klick hier

Da findest du die C1 Fahrer unter den Rotwildern.


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> es gibt übrigens richtig gute alternativen zum X1800




Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, dass er selbst wenn er noch 50 Euro für den Spezi LRS bekommt, doch wieder rund 250  oder mehr für einen neuen anständigen LRS zahlen muß. Dann ist er trotzdem wieder bei ca. 2200-2300 und kann auch das komplette C1 mit X1800 nehmen.


----------



## acid-driver (23. Januar 2010)

naja der hÃ¤ndler muss ja schon zu seinem wort stehen. wenn das son klasse teil ist, kann er auch 100â¬ fÃ¼r den laufradsatz nachlassen. 

die aufgezeigten rÃ¤der sind (fast) alle mindestens eine klasse besser. 
damit hat man auf jeden fall was extravagantes.

das komplettrad ist natÃ¼rlich einfacher und hat alles aus einer hand, da hast du recht


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich würde dann so für 2200 das C1 Komplett im Original nehmen. Abgesehen von dem anderen Vorbau....da schau ich aber das es das originale von Rotwild ist.


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

ach und aprospos andere LRS die mir hier eben gezeigt wurden....ich muss drauf achten das die n bissl was aushalten...hab momentan 100kg auf den rippen


----------



## Thomas1809 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch 95 Kg und hab den X1800 auf meinem RC1 HT, und bis jetzt keinerlei probleme


----------



## SleepY_DA (23. Januar 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch 95 Kg und hab den X1800 auf meinem RC1 HT, und bis jetzt keinerlei probleme



bezog sich auch eher auf die aussage von acid-driver 

aber ich denke ich werd versuchen es auf 2200 zu drücken. er hats im netz für 2299 stehen.

und dann werd ich zuschlagen ^^


----------



## Knaller2010 (23. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> bezog sich auch eher auf die aussage von acid-driver
> 
> aber ich denke ich werd versuchen es auf 2200 zu drücken. er hats im netz für 2299 stehen.
> 
> und dann werd ich zuschlagen ^^



Na SleepY_DA - dann mal herzlich willkommen auf der "guten Seite der Macht"[FONT="] [/FONT] - danke, dass Du standhaft bleibst was den Mix angeht - anders wäre nämlich... 

Greetz

 [FONT="]PS: Ich bin auch durch dieses Forum beraten worden - meins ist jetzt auch "fertig" - wobei, irgendetwas gibt es immer zu finden.[/FONT]..

 [FONT="]@jmr-biking: ich krieg Dich[/FONT]...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> [FONT="]@jmr-biking: ich krieg Dich[/FONT]...



Na dann mach mal hin. Wenn du unter 1146 Gr. bist sag mal Bescheid, dann fange ich vielleicht mal an mein "Restebike" (so ist das R1 eigentlich entstanden) zu tunen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> Also ich würde dann so für 2200 das C1 Komplett im Original nehmen. Abgesehen von dem anderen Vorbau....da schau ich aber das es das originale von Rotwild ist.



Dann lass mal hören, ob Du Erfolg hattest.
Am Besten mit ein paar Bildern, damit es hier mal wieder ein wenig Action gibt


----------



## Schaltwerk- (24. Januar 2010)

Hier ist ja im Moment eine richtige Laufradschlacht. 

Ich würde auf den X1800 bestehen für einen besseren Preis...wenn nicht besorg ihn dir im Netz. 
Verkaufe deinen "Alten"(DT(Spez) für 80,- Euro und kauf dir für 180,- einen X1800!!! 

Dann hast für 2100,- Euro dein Bike mit X1800 und alle sind froh. Dein Händler und DU!!

Ich würde es mich gar nicht trauen ein Rotwild mit Deore Naben o.ä. zu verkaufen.....


----------



## hotchili001 (24. Januar 2010)

*Hallo,*
*hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an einem Rotwild R.C1-HT Rahmen in der Größe "S"?*


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2010)

ich vermisse meins ja schon irgendwie 

leider zu klein


----------



## Kettenschleifer (24. Januar 2010)

Leider auch zu klein, suche ein Rotwild HT in Gr.M.


----------



## Knaller2010 (24. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal hin. Wenn du unter 1146 Gr. bist sag mal Bescheid, dann fange ich vielleicht mal an mein "Restebike" (so ist das R1 eigentlich entstanden) zu tunen.





1146 Gr.? Das wird wohl schwierig...
Ne - is klar soweit, ich habe mein Restebike um weitere 200g leichter machen können. Sattel Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow (Hersteller = 225g - gewogen 220g) und Sattelstütze Rotwild P180 Carbon (Hersteller = 210g, gewogen 217g) - sieht jetzt schon ziemlich lecker aus 



 - Gabel jetzt auch wieder im "re-animierten" weiß...

Nach meiner Satteleinrollrunde heute ist es allerdings nich mehr so sauber.

Greetz

PS: Bei einer Gewichtsabweichung von 3% (Sattelstütze) überlege ich natürlich, ob ich nicht vielleicht Rotwild mal einschalten sollte...


----------



## Schaltwerk- (24. Januar 2010)

Na das sieht ja super chic aus.....


----------



## at021971 (24. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...PS: Bei einer Gewichtsabweichung von 3% (Sattelstütze) überlege ich natürlich, ob ich nicht vielleicht Rotwild mal einschalten sollte...


 
Da sei aber mal froh, dass Du die 2010 Version der Sattelstütze genommen hast. Die gibt ADP wie man sieht, mit nahezu dem richtigen Gewicht an. Bei der 2009er, die ich habe, gibt ADP immer noch 180 g an. Meine wiegt aber tatsächlich 215 g. Was mal locker etwas mehr als 19% Mehrgewicht sind.

Aber man sieht, ADP ist auf dem richtigen Weg und beginnt die Herstellerangaben mit der Wirklichkeit zu synchronisieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2010)

In der Bremsscheibe vorne steckt noch Potential!
SL Rotoren sind leichter.
Schau mal bei Magura nach.


----------



## at021971 (24. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> In der Bremsscheibe vorne steckt noch Potential! SL Rotoren sind leichter.....


 
Stimmt, meine 180 mm Centerlock Ventidiscs wiegen beide 206 g ohne Befestigungsschraube. Die zwei 6-Loch SL Rotoren hingegen nur je 127 g ohne Schrauben. 

Die DT-Swiss Centerlock-Befestigungsschrauben wiegen 9 bzw. 11 g. Die von Magura nur je 8 g. Die 6 Befestigungsschrauben der 6-Loch Bremsscheiben hingegen je 14 g.

Da könntest Du glatt noch mal rund 170 g sparen.

Gru0
Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (24. Januar 2010)

@ RockyRider66 und at021971

Ich habe vorne 'ne Ventidisk weil ich äähhh, mmhhh, ehhh, "etwas" schwerer bin - ok gefühlt 69kg, aber in echt XX kg (ist nur dem Fahrer bekannt) - meine "alte" Bremse ist schon einigemale etwas zu heiß geworden und hat jeweils ziemlich nachgelassen...

Ich glaube ich werde beim LRS ansetzen - da ist auf jeden Fall noch was drin...

Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> 1146 Gr.? Das wird wohl schwierig...



Ja ist schon klar meinte natürlich 11460 Gr. oder besser 11,46 kg. Hab den Eintrag heute morgen um 8:40 Uhr gemacht. War wohl noch nicht richtig wach. 

Gut sieht dein Bike jetzt aus!


----------



## Knaller2010 (24. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> War wohl noch nicht richtig wach.
> 
> Gut sieht dein Bike jetzt aus!



Danke  - freue mich aber auch auf Bilder von Deinem neuen Hirschen...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

Im Moment ist Baustop. Ritchey-Lenker ist zwar schon da, Griffe und Aligator-Bremsscheiben schon unterwegs, aber komplett zusammen gebaut wird es erst Ende März. Bis dahin trudeln bestimmt noch ein paar Teile bei mir ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @ RockyRider66 und at021971
> 
> Ich habe vorne 'ne Ventidisk weil ich äähhh, mmhhh, ehhh, "etwas" schwerer bin - ok gefühlt 69kg, aber in echt XX kg (ist nur dem Fahrer bekannt) - meine "alte" Bremse ist schon einigemale etwas zu heiß geworden und hat jeweils ziemlich nachgelassen...
> 
> ...



203er Scheibe zum Fading gefahren?
Wenn ja, Hut ab!


----------



## Knaller2010 (24. Januar 2010)

@RockyRider66

nene - 160er disk. Die neue is 'ne 180er Venti... - 203er is nen bischen groß. Ich wieg ja keine XXX kg
Greetz


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2010)

ah so.
180er SL- Scheiben haben bei mir (75kg komplett) mehrmals aufgegeben.
203er SL- Scheiben nicht mehr.

Ob Ventdisc was bringet, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2010)

sl = martascheiben
wave = louisescheiben

die 180er martascheiben haben bei mir auch schon den geist aufgegeben.
seitdem 203/180 louise-scheiben.
am ht fahre ich allerdings 180/160 ashima-scheiben 

ist immer eine frage, was man mit dem bike anstellt...

ventidisk bringen glaube ich nur im labor was...


----------



## SleepY_DA (24. Januar 2010)

oh man....jetzt schon an schrauben gewicht sparen *lach* bin ja mal gespannt ob ich auch mal auf diesen trichter komme ^^

Das hat ja schon fast was vom Modeln 

 aber erst mal zulegen und dann weiterschauen. werd dann natürlich auch bilder veröffentlichen


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sl = martascheiben
> wave = louisescheiben
> 
> die 180er martascheiben haben bei mir auch schon den geist aufgegeben.
> ...



SL Scheiben gibt es für Marta und für andere Modelle.
Martascheiben sind noch leichter, die meine ich nicht.
Schau dir die Scheiben mal auf www.magura.de an.

Martascheiben meinte ich nicht, sondern die für die Louise.


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2010)

hm, dann haben die das umbenannt...

früher wars so, wie ich es beschrieben habe.

nichts desto trotz halte ich nicht biel von den ventidisks


----------



## Knaller2010 (24. Januar 2010)

Am Ende der Saison wird abgerechnet. Bin Ostern im Chiemgau, dann Willingen mit der mittleren Runde, Daun große Runde, nochmal Chiemgau mit mehreren Tagestouren und laaaaangen schnellen Abfahrten -vielleicht auch noch Gardasee - 'schaun mer mal was die Ventidisk bringt... - AlpX kommt erst nächstes Jahr

Greetz

@SleepY_DA

oh wart mal ab bis Du Dein Bike hast - du mußt es auf jeden Fall wiegen - und wehe es ist zu schwer- uiuiuiui - das gibt böse Diskussionen 

...danach fängt auf jeden Fall die Abmagerungskur an


----------



## r--wolf (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
bin neu im Forum und konnte zu meiner frage nichts finden. Die gehört wahrscheinlich eher in die Technik-Abteilung, ist aber eine Rotwildsache. Und deshalb probier ich es erstmal hier. 
Sind die ALS-Hinterbauten zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen austauschbar? Also zum Beispiel den Hinterbau von einem Gt... mit 125mm in ein rcc0.3 mit eigentlich 100mm? Abgesehen von dem Einfluß auf die Geometrie (die mn ja mit einer größeren Gabel wieder ausgleichen kann) haben die Rahmen da immer die gleichen Einbaumaße?

vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Am Ende der Saison wird abgerechnet. Bin Ostern im Chiemgau, dann Willingen mit der mittleren Runde, Daun große Runde, nochmal Chiemgau mit mehreren Tagestouren und laaaaangen schnellen Abfahrten -vielleicht auch noch Gardasee - 'schaun mer mal was die Ventidisk bringt... - AlpX kommt erst nächstes Jahr



Dann sehen wir uns in Willingen und Daun. Werde in Willingen allerdings wohl kleine Runde fahren. Sonst gibt`s ja auch noch viel zu sehen dort.
In Daun allerdings geht`s dann auf die für dieses Jahr länge Jubiläumsrunde mit 100 km. Das ist eine Woche nach meinem AlpX, dann bin ich fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

r--wolf schrieb:


> Sind die ALS-Hinterbauten zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen austauschbar? Also zum Beispiel den Hinterbau von einem Gt... mit 125mm in ein rcc0.3 mit eigentlich 100mm? Abgesehen von dem Einfluß auf die Geometrie (die mn ja mit einer größeren Gabel wieder ausgleichen kann) haben die Rahmen da immer die gleichen Einbaumaße?



Interessante Frage! Wenn mir mal absolut langweilig ist, könnte ich es ja mal an meinen Bikes probieren.  Das ist aber mal was für die Technikfreaks hier im Thread. 
Nicht böse gemeint, aber was willst du mit einem solchen Umbau bezwecken?


----------



## r--wolf (24. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Interessante Frage! Wenn mir mal absolut langweilig ist, könnte ich es ja mal an meinen Bikes probieren.  Das ist aber mal was für die Technikfreaks hier im Thread.
> Nicht böse gemeint, aber was willst du mit einem solchen Umbau bezwecken?



Ich hab das erwähnte rcc0.3 und der Hauptrahmen gefällt mir sehr viel besser als alles was in den letzten zwei Jahren gebaut wurde. Trotzdem hätte ich gerne mehr Federweg um das Rad allgemein etwas geländegängiger zu machen.
Darauf gekommen bin ich nur, weil ich so einen Hinterbau lose in einem Fahrradladen hab rumliegen sehen.


----------



## at021971 (24. Januar 2010)

r--wolf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu im Forum und konnte zu meiner frage nichts finden. Die gehört wahrscheinlich eher in die Technik-Abteilung, ist aber eine Rotwildsache. Und deshalb probier ich es erstmal hier.
> Sind die ALS-Hinterbauten zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen austauschbar? Also zum Beispiel den Hinterbau von einem Gt... mit 125mm in ein rcc0.3 mit eigentlich 100mm? Abgesehen von dem Einfluss auf die Geometrie (die mn ja mit einer größeren Gabel wieder ausgleichen kann) haben die Rahmen da immer die gleichen Einbaumaße?
> 
> vielen Dank schon mal!


 
ich vermute mal von den reinen Abmessungen her, dass der Hinterbau bei den Modellen (428 mm Kettenstrebe) 
- R.R1 FS (2007/2008/2009)
- R.R2 FS (2007/2008/2009)
- R.C1 FS (2008)
den gleichen Hinterbau haben könnten.

Gleiches gilt wohl für die Modelle (425 mm Kettenstrebe)
- RCC 1.0 (2003/2004/2005)
- RCC 1.0R (2003/2004/2005)
- RCC 1.2 (2006/2007)
- RCC 0.3 (2005/2006/2007)

Wie auch für die Modelle (435 mm Kettenstrebe)
- RFC 0.3 (2006/2007)
- R.GT1 (2008)
- R.GT1 (2009)
- R.GT2 (2008/2009)

Gänzlich andere Hinterbauten haben die R.R1 FS und R.R2 FS Modelle aus dem Jahrgang 2010.

Zu beachten ist, das bei all diesen Gruppen, die Kettenstrebe jeweils gleich lang ist. Es gibt aber durchaus Unterschiede bei den Rahmenhöhen der verschiedenen Jahrgänge. Und da der Dämpfer jeweils oben am Sitzrohrende befestigt ist, spricht vieles dafür, dass die Sitzstreben nicht nur zwischen den Rahmengrößen variieren, sondern auch zwischen den Modelljahren.

Genaueres erfährst Du aber nur, wenn Du Dich mit Deiner Frage direkt an ADP wendest.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

Schwer zu sagen. Habe grad mal das RCC0.3 von 2007 mit dem R.GT1 von 2009 verglichen. Die Umlenkwippe ist deutlich länger als beim RCC. Ansonsten scheint auf den ersten Blick alles gleich. Vielleicht macht das schon die 2,5 cm Federweg aus. Dann probiere es doch einfach mal aus, wenn du doch schon einen Hinterbau zur Verfügung hättest. Wäre ja nur ein Test. Durch den anderen Hinterbau erhöht sich wahrscheinlich auch das Tretlager, was nicht gut für das Fahrverhalten ist.
Sind aber nur Vermutungen. Von solchen Umbauten habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen.
Das wäre mal was Neues hier.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

@ Thomas:
Das würde bedeuten, dass es funktionieren könnte. 
Nehmen wir mal an, dass RCC ist Rahmengröße L und er besorgt sich einen R.GT Hinterbau in Größe L. Die Verbindungen zum Hauptrahmen müßten identisch sein. Durch den 1 cm längere Kettenstrebe und verlängerter Umlenkwippe könnten die 125 mm Federweg zustande kommen.


----------



## r--wolf (24. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die sehr schnellen Antworten!

Interessant wären ja eigentlich nur das RFC0.3 und die GT-Modelle. Und mit dem Ausprobieren ist das so ne Sache. Da klingelts bei mir im Portemonaie.
Aber falls jemand hier mal einen von den Rahmen schrottet wäre ich gern bereit ihm die Überreste abzukaufen.
Falls mir also doch ein Hinterbau über den Weg läuft werde ich euch auf dem Laufenden halten!


----------



## at021971 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht. Wenn man sich die Anlenkung der Wippe am Sitzrohr anschaut, dann benötigt die es R.GT1 deutlich mehr Raum als die des R.R1 FS. Das Lager hat eine ganz andere Dimension. Es könnte sein, dass die Wippe der R.GTs oder des RFC 0.3 nicht genügend freien Platzt zum Sitzrohr des RCC 0.3 hat um einwandfrei zu funktionieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

@Thomas:
Das werde ich mir morgen früh mal zuhause ansehen. Habe Dienst, sonst könnte ich direkt gucken. 
@ r--wolf:
Schade, das wäre es jetzt mal gewesen, so ein Umbau. Ich dachte es würde jetzt so ein Projekt von dir werden.


----------



## at021971 (24. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ Thomas:
> Das würde bedeuten, dass es funktionieren könnte.
> Nehmen wir mal an, dass RCC ist Rahmengröße L und er besorgt sich einen R.GT Hinterbau in Größe L. Die Verbindungen zum Hauptrahmen müßten identisch sein. Durch den 1 cm längere Kettenstrebe und verlängerter Umlenkwippe könnten die 125 mm Federweg zustande kommen.


 
Ein RCC 0.3 in Rahmengröße L mißt aber nur 520 mm, wohingegen das R.GT1 von 2009 555 mm und das 2008 er R.GT1, sowie das RFC 0.3 von 2006/2007 530 mm mißt. Das R.GT2 maß immer 540 mm.

Es hängt vielleicht davon ab, von welchem Bike der Hinterbau stammt. Mit etwas Glück passt einer.

Man bedenke auch, dass die Dämpfer unterschiedlich lang sind. Ob das alles nur über die Wippe ausgeglichen wird oder auch die Befestigung am Rahmen länger ist?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Januar 2010)

Ist doch perfekt: kürzeres Sitzrohr am RCC, längere Kettenstreben und Umlenkwippe ergibt noch mehr Ferderweg. ~130 mm 


Alles in allem, ist es doch nicht so einfach und nur wegen der Rahmenfarbe ein schlechter Kompromiss.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> *hat vielleicht jemand Interesse an einem Rotwild R.C1-HT Rahmen in der Größe "S"?*



Klasse C1, Top Ausstattung 
Wir haben auch ein C1 in XS im Fuhrpark, aber eher mit einer Basic-Spec.




Die Sattelstütze war vor einem Jahr, wie auf dem Bild noch ganz unten.
Wenn unsere Kleine so weiter wächst werden wir es im Sommer wohl auch verkaufen müssen und ein grösseres holen.


----------



## ztmguru (25. Januar 2010)

Musste am Wochenende mal das Reh raus lassen.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2010)

Fotoqualität extrem miserabel - Bike extrem geil !! 

Bitte mal ordentliche Fotos von dem seltenen Team-Bike.


----------



## ztmguru (25. Januar 2010)

OK, hier haste eins.
Ist aber nur die billig Rad/Reifen Kombi drauf.


----------



## hhninja81 (25. Januar 2010)

Tolles Bike obwohl ich den Sattel nicht so gerne leiden mag. Hast du die Gabel so gekauft oder umlackieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ztmguru (25. Januar 2010)

Hab die Gabel so gekauft.


----------



## Fahrnix (25. Januar 2010)

ztmguru schrieb:


> Musste am Wochenende mal das Reh raus lassen.



Bei nem Porsche von 1970 hieß das "Grün" mal "Ravennagrün".

Mit der passenden Trinkflasche zum rad hat dann ja wohl keiner mehr Fragen


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir in der IG mal einen eigenen Thread für die Team-Bikes aufmachen. Da sie ja doch recht selten sind, wären sie auf jeden Fall schön anzusehen. 

Edit: Aber eigentlich ist der R-Thread doch noch recht überschaubar. 

Aktuell im Bikemarkt hier wird ein R.R2 FS Team Fiat-Rahmen von 2008 in M verkauft. Leider für mich zu klein.


----------



## tillo7 (25. Januar 2010)

Gude Jungs,
dann beteilige ich mich auch mal am "Zeigekreis" Das R.R2 HT sollte leicht und trotzdem alltagstauglich werden. OK, bezüglich der Reifen und der Kassette kann man sich in Sachen Alltagstauglichkeit streiten, aber die 12-27er Kassette fahre ich schon immer und hatte noch nie Probleme, selbst in Bad Goisern nicht
Ansonsten sind so ziemlich alle Schrauben durch Alu- bzw. Titanschrauben ersetzt worden. Die ollen Grip-Shifter liebe ich, auch wenn sie nicht so lecker aussehen. Der Umwerfer ist ein Ultegra SL 3-fach. Er ist wesentlich leichter als die aktuelle XTR-Version, hat aber den ganz normalen Mountainbike-Käfig dran. Das Schaltwerk ist ein kurzes XTR mit Aluschrauben und Tiso-Schaltröllchen, welches mich schon seit Jahren an diversen Rädern begleitet. Der Rest ist Standard-Krempel.






[/URL][/IMG]













Gruß

Tillo


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2010)

Ich sag mal willkommen Tillo!

Ein schönes R2 hast du dir da aufgebaut. Am besten gefallen mir die vielen roten Schrauben. Ähnlich habe ich es an meinem R1FS auch gemacht. 

Eine Frage: Man hört ja immer, dass rot eloxiertes Titan einen anderen Farbton hat wie rotes Alu. Hast du auch Farbunterschiede, oder dir die passenden Schrauben  im Netz zusammen gesucht? Wenn ja, wo, den passende rote Titanschrauben suche ich auch noch. 
Die Auswahl von nano-bike-parts.de und bike-products.com kenne ich schon. Kennst du noch andere Bezugsquellen?
Weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich die roten Schrauben bei meinem R2HT-Projekt wieder benutzen werde, oder ob ich alles schwarz machen soll ???


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Januar 2010)

Kann man Titan überhaupt eloxieren?


----------



## acid-driver (25. Januar 2010)

man kann titan auf jeden fall irgendwie schwarz bekommen. 

aber beim bike vom tillo7 sieht alles irgendwie nach alu aus 

wäre mir zu heikel...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Januar 2010)

bunte Titan-Schrauben: Klick hier
Irgendwo habe ich auch mal hellrote gesehen.

Alu-Schauben sind deutlich farbintesiver.

Deswegen habe ich an meinem R1 Vorbau nur schwarze Titan-Schrauben, weil mir rote Aluschrauben auch zu heikel sind.
sonstige Schrauben an Brems-/Schalthebel, Flaschenhalter, Schaltung gehen auch in Alu.


----------



## tillo7 (25. Januar 2010)

Moin,
die roten Schrauben sind alle aus Alu. Titan benutze ich nur für die Bremsscheiben und Bremssättel. Weshalb soll die Klemmung mit Aluschrauben heikel sein? OK, zwischen Vorbau und Lenker würde ich es auch nicht machen, aber zwischen Vorbau und Gabelschaft sehe ich da kein Problem. Mal sehen in welcher Farbe ich mir dann meine neuen Schneidezähne machen lasse

Schwarz fand ich zu langweilig. Mit den roten Schrauben schwanke ich aber auch immer zwischen schön und "Kasperbude".
Gruß
Tillo


----------



## diet (25. Januar 2010)

Bei bikehardest.net gibt es noch einige andere Titanfarben und auch so recht schönes Zubehör 
Gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut dein R2  Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (26. Januar 2010)

*Neuigkeiten - wenn auch noch nicht sehr detailliert - zum Rotwild-Besuch in Dietzenbach in der IG!!!*


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Januar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> *Neuigkeiten - wenn auch noch nicht sehr detailliert - zum Rotwild-Besuch in Dietzenbach in der IG!!!*



Wow, hört sich gut an.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir soviele sein werden und 2 Termine brauchen 
Hoffe die Termine kommen bald, mein Kalender füllt sich...
Danke an Euch 2 fürs organisieren


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Januar 2010)

tillo7 schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Tillo



Cooles Paket finde ich, sehr individuell 
Was allerdings voll fehlt ist der Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter, bei dem R2 würden sogar 2 dran passen


----------



## cervus-elaphus (26. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Cooles Paket finde ich, sehr individuell
> Was allerdings voll fehlt ist der Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter, bei dem R2 würden sogar 2 dran passen


 <sehr nett gemacht, inspiriert mich, auch ein paar Eloxalteile an meinem Bike zu verbauen, wenn es denn mal kommt. Kann aber seit gestern eh nicht trainieren, liege mit Grippe im Bett und siniere darüber, ob man entgegen der Lehre doch durch die Krankheit trainieren kann.


----------



## TOM4 (26. Januar 2010)

also mit einer krankheit trainieren halte ich persönlich für selbstmord. du wirst es sicher nicht heute merken, aber später wenn du ein herzproblem hast, dann wirst du es ganz sicher merken!

ich finde mit jeglicher art von karnkheit zu trainieren, ist raubbau an seinem körper. nicht umsonst hast du fieber bzw. liegst du im bett. dein körper sagt dir das du ruhe geben sollst!


lg
tom

p.s. meine ganz persönliche meinung. ich bin auch schon seit 3 wochen ausser gefecht. hab eine stirnhöhlenvereiterung. bin auch schon sehr unrund!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2010)

Bleib mim Ar.... im Bett!
Ich konnte seit Ende Oktober nicht mehr fahren................


----------



## grosser (26. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich sag mal willkommen Tillo!
> 
> E Kennst du noch andere Bezugsquellen?
> Weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich die roten Schrauben bei meinem R2HT-Projekt wieder benutzen werde, oder ob ich alles schwarz machen soll ???



Schau mal hier http://www.tuning-bikes.de und http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/shop/


----------



## Knaller2010 (26. Januar 2010)

NEUE DETAIS zum Thema Rotwild Tag - Euere Antwort wird benötigt... - schaut mal in die IG...

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## cervus-elaphus (26. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bleib mim Ar.... im Bett!
> Ich konnte seit Ende Oktober nicht mehr fahren................


 
Iss natürlich das vernünftigste, dabei war ich schon so gut im Plan. Dann schau ich mir eben weiter die Bilder an und plan mein Traumbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FGRacing66 (26. Januar 2010)

Tach auch! Bei mir steht auch noch ein RED Extreme Two rum


----------



## hhninja81 (26. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Tach auch! Bei mir steht auch noch ein RED Extreme Two rum



Das Ding soll nicht rumstehen, es soll bewegt werden!!!


----------



## tillo7 (26. Januar 2010)

diet schrieb:


> Bei bikehardest.net gibt es noch einige andere Titanfarben und auch so recht schönes Zubehör
> Gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut dein R2  Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



Es wiegt 8790g an der Kern/Tune-Waage "meines" Händlers. Laut meiner Liste mit abgewogenen Teilen (Für was für einen Scheiß man Zeit hat) kommt das auch hin, wird aber öfter angezweifelt
Gruß
Tillo


----------



## tillo7 (26. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Cooles Paket finde ich, sehr individuell
> Was allerdings voll fehlt ist der Rotwild Carbon Flaschenhalter, bei dem R2 würden sogar 2 dran passen



Bist du verrückt? Wer soll die zwei Rotwild Flaschenhalter bezahlen
Gruß
Tillo


----------



## FGRacing66 (26. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Das Ding soll nicht rumstehen, es soll bewegt werden!!!


Ay hast recht  War ******* gesagt... aber ich fahr lieber mein Big Hit


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2010)

was willst du dann mit deiner aussage bezwecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Tach auch! Bei mir steht auch noch ein RED Extreme Two rum



Zeigen


----------



## roadrunner49 (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Knaller2010,
hab Dir eine PN gesendet. Hoffe, dass ich es richtig gemacht habe. Sehe meine PN allerdings nicht ob die weggegangen ist.
Wäre schön wenn Du mir eine Nachricht geben könntest, ob Du sie erhalten hast.

Gruß
roadrunner49



NEUE DETAIS zum Thema Rotwild Tag - Euere Antwort wird benötigt... - schaut mal in die IG...

Greetz
Knaller2010[/quote]


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was willst du dann mit deiner aussage bezwecken?



Wenn du mich meintest...
Les den namen von dem Fred.... dann weißstes 
-.-


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Zeigen



Joar 
Scheiß Aufnahme ich weiß.... 
Sorry 4 that


----------



## hhninja81 (27. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich meintest...
> Les den namen von dem Fred.... dann weißstes
> -.-



Du sprichst in Rätseln.......


----------



## Andreas_33 (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

das rätseln und grübeln ist nun endlich vorbei....

Die Entscheidung!!!











Ein Frame R.R1 FS Mj.2009 M mit FOX F 32 RL 100

Hier auch nochmal vielen Dank für den mehr als brillianten Job des Händlers.
Es ist selten das mit so viel Hingabe ein Geschäft online abgewickelt wird.

 für "Schaltwerk-Bikes.de"



Andreas


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln.......



Ich verstehe seine Sprache auch nicht. Da bin ich zu alt zu.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich verstehe seine Sprache auch nicht. Da bin ich zu alt zu.



selbst ich nicht...


ärgerlich


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> selbst ich nicht...
> 
> 
> ärgerlich


Haha was habt ihr denn alle? Naja entschuldigung...
Also ich habe ja des 
"was willst du dann mit deiner aussage bezwecken?" zitiert und wollte ihn fragen ob er (du) mich mein(s)t... 
Die Antwort wäre dass er den Namen dieses Threads hier lesen sollte 
"*Rotwild Ritter? Wo seid ihr?"
Und dann weiß er was ich mit meiner Aussage bezwecken will 
Alle verstanden? 
Des gilt natürlich nur falls er mich meint!
*


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2010)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das rätseln und grübeln ist nun endlich vorbei....
> 
> ...



Schon wieder ein R1 FS.  Bin mal auf deinen Aufbau gespannt. 
Schön weiter wiegen und Teileliste schreiben. Ich bin auch dazu "genötigt" worden bei meinem Projekt ne Excel-Tabell zu machen.

Wenn mein R2 HT fertig ist kommt auch alles online. Versprochen! In ein paar Tagen geht es mit den ersten Teilen auf ner gescheiten Waage los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Haha was habt ihr denn alle? Naja entschuldigung...
> Also ich habe ja des
> "was willst du dann mit deiner aussage bezwecken?" zitiert und wollte ihn fragen ob er (du) mich mein(s)t...
> Die Antwort wäre dass er den Namen dieses Threads hier lesen sollte
> ...



Klar meinen wir dich. Habs auch jetzt verstanden. Du hast ein RED, also bist du ein Rotwild-Ritter, aber lieber fährst du dein Specialized.

Du Spalter!!! 

Da musst du jetzt durch. Wer in einem Rotwild-Fred schreibt, dass er lieber auf einem Speci rumradelt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. Januar 2010)

Joar passt ja!
Nein des RED is schon deutlich besser als mein Biggy, aber Gabel und Dämpfer sidn durchgerockt 
Kommen dann etzt ma innen Service!


----------



## Andreas_33 (27. Januar 2010)

> Schon wieder ein R1 FS.  Bin mal auf deinen Aufbau  gespannt.
> Schön weiter wiegen und Teileliste schreiben. Ich bin auch dazu  "genötigt" worden bei meinem Projekt ne Excel-Tabell zu machen.
> 
> Wenn mein R2 HT fertig ist kommt auch alles online. Versprochen! In ein  paar Tagen geht es mit den ersten Teilen auf ner gescheiten Waage los.



ja ein R1, bin auch sehr gespannt da noch nicht alle Teile feststehen!

Die Tabelle ist schon seit Monaten angefangen und wird natürlich dann auch hier zu sehen sein...

Andreas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Joar
> Scheiß Aufnahme ich weiß....
> Sorry 4 that



Na jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden......
Und das obwohl wir beide aus Stuggi sind  
Liegt wohl am Downhiller Slang den man nicht gewohnt ist, denn R:E Fahrer sind hier leider in der Minderheit.
Wieso eigendlich? 

However, Welcome


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Januar 2010)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das rätseln und grübeln ist nun endlich vorbei....
> 
> Die Entscheidung!!!



Versteh gar nicht, wieso Du so lange gegrübelt hast 
Glückwunsch zum Rahmen.  
Hoffe Du hast Dich schon für alle noch fehlenden Teile entschieden, der Frühling kommt bald 
Sorry, Spässle gemacht hier sind es noch -12


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Versteh gar nicht, wieso Du so lange gegrübelt hast
> Glückwunsch zum Rahmen.
> Hoffe Du hast Dich schon für alle noch fehlenden Teile entschieden, der Frühling kommt bald
> Sorry, Spässle gemacht hier sind es noch -12



Wer wartet schon auf den Frühling? 
Also ich bin auch bei -12 GRad draußen in kurzen Hosen downhillen! 

Man muss aber dazu sagen klar fahre ich nicht nur Downhill... ich fahre auch All Mountain / CC.. z.B. 2009 eine Alpenüberquerung 
Da war auch ein Rotwild mit am Start... leider nicht meins 
Grüße


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Januar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildritter
> Habe von eurer Aktion bei Rotwild und dem geplanten  Rotwildritter-Shirt gelesen gibts das Shirt nur wenn man vor Ort dabei war?



und ob 


gute Frage, Knaller Deichfräse, evtl. solltet Ihr ein paar mehr ordern........


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Wer wartet schon auf den Frühling?
> Also ich bin auch bei -12 GRad draußen in kurzen Hosen downhillen!



Dich kenn ich,

mit der Zacke rauf und Bopser runter mit Kaffepause im Teehaus


----------



## Andreas_33 (27. Januar 2010)

> Versteh gar nicht, wieso Du so lange gegrübelt hast
> Glückwunsch zum Rahmen.
> Hoffe Du hast Dich schon für alle noch fehlenden Teile entschieden, der  Frühling kommt bald
> Sorry, Spässle gemacht hier sind es noch -12


Nabend,

ja warum so lange gegrübelt?!

R1 oder R2, Mj. 09 oder 10, Komplettbike oder Frame....

die Liste meiner Fragen war lang.... und genau da geht es jetzt bei den Parts weiter!

das R1 FS ist ein sehr zeitloses Bike und darum hab ich mich letzendlich auch dafür entschieden, Carbon als Rahmenmaterial passt nicht zur Quote meiner Stürze....

Hatte auch zwischenzeitlich an eine schwarze FOX gedacht (und auch angeboten bekommen) jedoch finde ich die weiße harmonischer.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2010)

und wieso jetzt das R1  09?

Deine Änderung hats begründet.


----------



## Andreas S. (27. Januar 2010)

bestand denn die Möglichkeit ne Magura Rotwild Gabel 2010 zu bekommen?
Gefällt mir persönlich vom Design am Besten zum Rotwild.


----------



## Andreas_33 (27. Januar 2010)

> bestand denn die Möglichkeit ne Magura Rotwild Gabel 2010 zu bekommen?
> Gefällt mir persönlich vom Design am Besten zum Rotwild.



leider nicht so ohne Weiteres, wär aber schon meine erste Wahl gewesen...

evtl. ergibt sich noch die Möglichkeit


----------



## Kettenschleifer (27. Januar 2010)




----------



## Kettenschleifer (27. Januar 2010)

Hab ich eben gefunden, ist vielleicht interessant.  Verkaufsangebote Leichtbauforum



So da ich nun endlich eine schwarze Durin fÃ¼r mein Bike gefunden hab, muss nun die weiÃe Magura weichen...

vorgestellt hab ich mir eine Verhandlungsbasis von ca. 320â¬
Gewicht: 1448g mit RemoteDLO und eingeschlagener Kralle
SchaftlÃ¤nge: 165mm

Die Gabel ist in einem sehr gutem Zustand und voll funktionsfÃ¤hig.
Der Aufklebersatz an der linken Gabelseite wurde gleich von Anfang an entfernt und auf Frischhaltefolie aufgeklebt. Daher klebt er immer noch sehr gut und hat nur minimalste Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## at021971 (27. Januar 2010)

165 mm Schaftlänge limitiert den Interessentenkreis aber deutlich. Kandidaten wären eigentlich nur R1/R2 in XS.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,
noch mal ganz kurz zu eurem Shirt für den Rotwildbesuch.

Wenn ihr die grauen Shirts von Rotwild nehmen wollt, dann könnte man evtl. den Rücken so ähnlich gestalten. Ist nix genaues...nur mal so hingeschmiert...






Die Vorderseite wäre ja original so:






Mir wäre das schon zuviel Werbung Schauts euch mal an. Vielleicht wollt ihr ja doch lieber ein ganz eigenes Shirt, wie schon mal vorgestellt.


----------



## FGRacing66 (27. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Dich kenn ich,
> 
> mit der Zacke rauf und Bopser runter mit Kaffepause im Teehaus



JA fast! Nur is die Strecke beim Teehaus zum einschlafen langweilig  Ich fahr ausschließlich "Spot" und die beiden Steinfelder! 
Kaffepause is nich  Im Sommer is eh immer essen im Rucksack im Winter maximal Subway! Des geile daran ist, dass wir die Bikes innen Subway mit reinnehmen dürfen *gg*  Coole Einstellung sag ich dazu nur!
LG


----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Des geile daran ist, dass wir die Bikes innen Subway mit reinnehmen dürfen *gg*  Coole Einstellung sag ich dazu nur!
> LG



respektabel.

wir wurden neulich noch nichtmal versifft in die pommesbude gelassen (ohne räder)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hi,
> noch mal ganz kurz zu eurem Shirt für den Rotwildbesuch.
> 
> Wenn ihr die grauen Shirts von Rotwild nehmen wollt, dann könnte man evtl. den Rücken so ähnlich gestalten. Ist nix genaues...nur mal so hingeschmiert...
> ...


Gebe Dir Recht,
würde auch das Schwarze bevorzugen, das Graue ist ein wenig Textlastig




Das  schwarze original Rotwild Shirt, wäre für mich voll i.O. solange Dein "Ritter" Logo hinten drauf ist.
Letztendlich aber fast egal, Hauptsache der Besuch klappt.
Ein cooles Shirt ist für mich ein nettes Zusatz Schmankerl....


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Januar 2010)

Na dann macht das so...sieht glaube ich auch besser aus

Meldest Dich halt, wenn Du die Daten brauchst.


----------



## uphillking (28. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr euch nicht entscheiden könnt dann fragt einfach mal diesen Herrn um Rat:


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2010)

Als Fan des Topeak Ergon Racing Teams habe ich mal im Fotoalbum eine neue Gruppe erstellt. Mittlerweile habe ich ziemlich viele Fotos im Netz gefunden, die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte.

Link zur Topeak Ergon Racing Team Gruppe: Klick hier

Die meisten Fotos sind von hier. Teamfahrer Jeff Kerkove hat einen Haufen Fotos auf flickr online gestellt.


----------



## ztmguru (28. Januar 2010)

Hay jmr-biking,
tolle Arbeit, bin begeistert.
Bin auch Topeak Ergon Fan.
Alex


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir mal ne ordentliche Waage besorgt. Die ersten Fotos mit Gewichtsangaben sind hier in meinem Fotoalbum online.





Rahmen mit Kurbellager und Steuersatz.


----------



## Orakel (28. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Dich kenn ich,
> 
> mit der Zacke rauf und Bopser runter mit Kaffepause im Teehaus


kenn ich auch das Teehaus, schöne Aussicht in/über den Kessel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervus-elaphus (28. Januar 2010)

Hi, hab zwar immer noch kein neues, vertreib mir die Zeit zur Zeit damit:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Januar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Hi, hab zwar immer noch kein neues, vertreib mir die Zeit zur Zeit damit: Anhang anzeigen 180668



ISt ja furchtbar 
Wieso hast Du Dein R2 immer noch nicht?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Als Fan des Topeak Ergon Racing Teams habe ich mal im Fotoalbum eine neue Gruppe erstellt. Mittlerweile habe ich ziemlich viele Fotos im Netz gefunden, die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte.
> 
> Link zur Topeak Ergon Racing Team Gruppe: Klick hier
> 
> Die meisten Fotos sind von hier. Teamfahrer Jeff Kerkove hat einen Haufen Fotos auf flickr online gestellt.



Coole Sache 
So 'ne Bildergalerie wäre doch 'ne tolle Sache für die Rotwild HP.
Sollten wir denen bei unserem Besuch mal ans Herz legen


----------



## cervus-elaphus (28. Januar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ISt ja furchtbar
> Wieso hast Du Dein R2 immer noch nicht?


 
Ja, Container soll wohl diese Woche ankommen. Rechne auch mit spätestens nächster Woche damit. Der freundliche Händler nebenan hat den Laden schon voll mit allen möglichen 2010er nur keine HT. Aber muss mich mit GGeduld üben


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle,

so hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden was für ein Bike ich kaufen soll, neija ist ja zum glück noch Winter!!

Daher meine nächste frage, gibt es jemanden der bei mir in der nähe ein 

R.R2 HT 2009 hat Größe S,

Raum Stuttgart - Schwäbisch Hall - Schwäbisch Gmünd

das ich vielleicht mal anschauen könnte nur der optik wegen, finde bei mir im Umkreis keinen Händler der so ein Teil noch hat!!

Schwanke jetzt zwischen R1 und R2, aber die 2009 gefallen mir besser als die 2010 und mann bekommt auch noch an besseren preis!!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## acid-driver (28. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Als Fan des Topeak Ergon Racing Teams habe ich mal im Fotoalbum eine neue Gruppe erstellt. Mittlerweile habe ich ziemlich viele Fotos im Netz gefunden, die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte.
> 
> Link zur Topeak Ergon Racing Team Gruppe: Klick hier
> 
> Die meisten Fotos sind von hier. Teamfahrer Jeff Kerkove hat einen Haufen Fotos auf flickr online gestellt.




hab ich gerade mal durchgestöbert und bin hier hängenbeblieben:





einfach herrlich


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2010)

feiner Rahmen..............


----------



## Vollgut (28. Januar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt meinen GT2 Radl aufgebaut. Rahmen + Sattelstütze + Dämpfer + Steuersatz 2650 Gramm (Größe M). Schaltung + Laufräder + Pedal vom alten Cube zum Neuaufbau verwendet, der Rest neu (Fox 130'er vorne)
Irgendwie ist es jetzt sehr schwer geworden, über 13 Kilo mit Pedalen. Jetzt bin ich erst mal frustriert. Im nächsten Winter muss es umbedingt einer Diät unterzogen werden, mit leichter Laufrädern, etc.


----------



## hhninja81 (28. Januar 2010)

ich finde das noch besser....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (29. Januar 2010)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das rätseln und grübeln ist nun endlich vorbei....
> 
> ...




Sehr lecker!
 - freue mich jetzt schon auf Komplettbilder - bis bald!

Knaller2010


----------



## hotchili001 (29. Januar 2010)

*Hier mal ein schönes R.R1-FS mit einer schwarzen MAGURA-Durin!*
*Ich finde eine schwarze Gabel passt sehr gut in den Rahmen,harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau!*


----------



## hotchili001 (29. Januar 2010)

Hier mal noch von der anderen Seite!


----------



## hotchili001 (29. Januar 2010)

Ein R.R1-FS in Größe "S" mit einer schwarzen FOX!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> ich finde das noch besser....



schöne lange Sitzstreben!


----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2010)

@SonicTheSpeedy
hast du mal bei Fahrrad Kaiser in Schorndorf/Böblingen nachgehakt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SleepY_DA (29. Januar 2010)

Das R1 sieht ja lecker aus. Von dem Mädel jetzt mal abgesehen ^^

Ich weiß mir nicht zu helfen. Je öfter ich mir das R.C1 FS Comp 2009 anschaue umso weniger gefällt es mir. Aber nicht wegen dem Bike sondern wegen der Farbe. Das Graue passt irgendwie gar nicht ^^ komplett weiß wie hier beim R1 sieht schon wesentlich edler aus


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> so hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden was für ein Bike ich kaufen soll...
> 
> Schwanke jetzt zwischen R1 und R2, aber die 2009 gefallen mir besser als die 2010 und mann bekommt auch noch an besseren preis!!



Die 2009er Rahmen werden jetzt so langsam rar. Muß man schon echt Glück haben den Passenden zu finden. Oder das ganze Internet abgrasen.
Ich hatte auch an ein 2009er R2 HT gedacht, doch je länger ich jetzt auf das 2010er Bike bei mir im Büro schaue, desto besser gefällt es mir. 
Kann es gar nicht erwarten es fertig zu bauen und damit zu fahren. 




Sorry für den Hintergrund, aber mein Büro steht zur Zeit voll mit Bikes. 

@ hotchili: Ob schwarz oder weiß, ich glaube beide Gabeln passen ans R1, aber der Gesamteindruck muss stimmig sein.


----------



## SleepY_DA (29. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal, inwiefern isn das R1 FS "All Mountain" fähig ? Denn bei Rotwild auf der Seite stehts unter dem Punkt "Racing".

Wenn ich zum Vergleich das C1 FS Comp hernehmen würde.

Zu welchem würdet ihr eher tendieren ? Denn mittlerweile bin ich mir bei dem C1 nicht mehr ganz so sicher....irgendwie stört mich das da so viel grau drin is ^^


----------



## acid-driver (29. Januar 2010)

was ist denn mit dem 2009er C1 mit 140mm?

das ist ein schönes allmountain. 

mit dem R1 wirst du aufgrund der geo wohl weniger spaß haben, als mit einem C1

das C1 mit 140mm ist übrigens schwarz


----------



## wildtor (29. Januar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

nehme meine heutige X1 (pro) bestellung zum anlass mich mal wieder zu melden...

zwar einen monat später als geplant bestellt jedoch durch das .....wetter momentan zu verschmerzen!

bilder gibts hofftenlich schon nächste woche... (händler meinte bis 14tage eher vorher...) 
kann`s kaum mehr abwarten

übrigens grosses lob an die initiatoren der besuchstage....

kann an den terminen leider nich

jedoch bei den etwas über 80km entfernung zu den dietzenbachern steht demnächst mal ein spontanbesuch an, denke ich

ritterliche grüsse,
wildtor


----------



## SleepY_DA (29. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem 2009er C1 mit 140mm?
> 
> das ist ein schönes allmountain.
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt beim 2009er Rahmen diese Graue abstufung einfach nicht. Das is alles ^^ beim 2010er is das dann schon wieder ne andere Sache.


----------



## FGRacing66 (29. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch von der anderen Seite!



Wie hoch isn der sattel?


----------



## hotchili001 (29. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Wie hoch isn der sattel?


 
*Der Sattel ist hoch,bei 190 cm Körpergröße!!!*


----------



## FGRacing66 (29. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Der Sattel ist hoch,bei 190 cm Körpergröße!!!*



War ned als kritik sondern nur witzig gemeint 
Ich meine ich als Downhiller fahre eigentlich die sättel immer fast ganz unten 

BTW: Ich bin ja recht neu in dem Thread hier beteiligt wollte jetzt ned alles von Siete 1 nochmal lesen... deshalb die Frage was die T-Shirts kosten würden! Ich kann mir vorstellen das des bestimmt schon 20000X gefragt wurde, deshalb schonmal sorry


----------



## Schaltwerk- (29. Januar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> deshalb die Frage was die T-Shirts kosten würden! Ich kann mir vorstellen das des bestimmt schon 20000X gefragt wurde, deshalb schonmal sorry


 
..ich glaub das wurde noch nie gefragt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (29. Januar 2010)

ich bin auf dem stand, dass es noch garnicht feststeht, welche version es jetzt geben soll und wer sich darum kümmert. 

mit geld eintreiben hätte ich ansich kein problem, nur habe ich gerade klausurphase (= 0 Zeit)


----------



## at021971 (29. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> Sagt mal, inwiefern isn das R1 FS "All Mountain" fähig ? Denn bei Rotwild auf der Seite stehts unter dem Punkt "Racing".
> 
> Wenn ich zum Vergleich das C1 FS Comp hernehmen würde.
> 
> Zu welchem würdet ihr eher tendieren ? Denn mittlerweile bin ich mir bei dem C1 nicht mehr ganz so sicher....irgendwie stört mich das da so viel grau drin is ^^



Das R.R1 ist ein reines Racebike mit entsprechender Geometrie. Wie bei einem Racer ist es straff abgestimmt und weniger sensibel wie das R.C1. Wenn Du Dich mit einem schwarz/roten bzw. schwarz/grauen Rahmen anfreunden könntest, wäre doch das R.GT1 bzw. R.GT2 was für Dich. Das dürfte irgendwo zwischen R.R1 und R.C1 liegen. Es hätte hinten 125 mm und  vorne mit Variogabel bis zu 140 mm Federweg.  Zudem gibt es bei Funcorner das 2008er R.GT1 für 2299 EUR und das 2009er für 2099. Das R.GT2 bietet Funcorner für 2799 EUR an.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (29. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> Sagt mal, inwiefern isn das R1 FS "All Mountain" fähig ? Denn bei Rotwild auf der Seite stehts unter dem Punkt "Racing".
> 
> Wenn ich zum Vergleich das C1 FS Comp hernehmen würde.
> 
> Zu welchem würdet ihr eher tendieren ? Denn mittlerweile bin ich mir bei dem C1 nicht mehr ganz so sicher....irgendwie stört mich das da so viel grau drin is ^^



mmmhhh - ich fahr das R1er - AllMountain is abba anders - ich kann mich nicht über das Fahrwerk beschweren, aber 140mm solltens' schon sein, oder? Was ist denn mit dem X1er??? Sieht ganz lecker aus... und nen paar Leutchen hier im Forum haben diesen Hirschen schon...

Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## grosser (29. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> Mir gefällt beim 2009er Rahmen diese Graue abstufung einfach nicht. Das is alles ^^ beim 2010er is das dann schon wieder ne andere Sache.



Hallo,
du kannst ja mal beim Thorsten vom Cycle Planet Mainz (06131-230770) nachfragen was er für so eine Lackierung haben möchte oder für eigene farbliche Vorstellungen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6666327&postcount=642

Gruß


----------



## SleepY_DA (29. Januar 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du kannst ja mal beim Thorsten vom Cycle Planet Mainz (06131-230770) nachfragen was er für so eine Lackierung haben möchte oder für eigene farbliche Vorstellungen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6666327&postcount=642
> ...


Is der Lackierer oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen ? ^^
Ja bei Allmountain sollte schon n bissl mehr Federweg sein ^^
Hab mit Kollegen Schaltwerk gesprochen und der hat mir n bissl was erzählt dazu ^^ (Danke nochmal  )


----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> Sagt mal, inwiefern isn das R1 FS "All Mountain" fähig ?


für AM gibt es das X1 und das geht mal Fahnenmässig


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (29. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @SonicTheSpeedy
> hast du mal bei Fahrrad Kaiser in Schorndorf/Böblingen nachgehakt?



Servus,

ja die haben nur das R.R1 HT da das ich schon mal angeschaut habe, bin der meinung das war ein XS aber der hat gesagt das wäre S wo ich nochmal tele. nachgefragt habe!!
Aber stimmt schon XS ist viel zu klein, da sitz ich ja wie auf nem Mofa drauf, also muß es S sein, ist das Oberrohr zwar ein wenig kurz aber was solls.
bei meinem jetztigen hab ich 480 Sitzrohr 590 Oberrohr und 120 Vorbau!!
Neija hab ein Händler gefunden der ein R.R2 FS da hat, also wegen der Optik könnte ichs anschauen aber eigendlich bräuchte ich eins zum Probefahrn.
weil jetzt ein Rahmen kaufen und selber aufbauen und dann passt die sache nett, ist schon riskant oder!?

Mfg Daniel


----------



## wildtor (29. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> für AM gibt es das X1 und das geht mal Fahnenmässig



@ orakel,

hast ja bekanntermaßen ein wenig länger erfahrung mit deinem x1...

frage: wie klappt die federwegsverstellung der gabel während der fahrt..?
stichwort neu designter hebel...und so

habe das bike heute zum ersten mal live begutachten können wirklich waaahnsinn... die verarbeitung und die ersten kurzen fahr- u. wohlfüleindrücke!!

gruss,
wildtor


----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> bei meinem jetztigen hab ich 480 Sitzrohr 590 Oberrohr und 120 Vorbau!!
> Neija hab ein Händler gefunden der ein R.R2 FS da hat, also wegen der Optik könnte ichs anschauen aber eigendlich bräuchte ich eins zum Probefahrn.
> weil jetzt ein Rahmen kaufen und selber aufbauen und dann passt die sache nett, ist schon riskant oder!?
> 
> Mfg Daniel


geh doch her und vergleiche das R.R2 mit der Geometrie von deinem jetzigen, prio hätte für mich die Oberrlänge die ist Entscheidend  120mm Vorbau fährt heutzutage keiner mehr .
Riskant ist es alle mal, aber mit dem Geovergleich kannst nicht soo falsch liegen wenn die werte nicht zuarg voneinander abweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2010)

wildtor schrieb:


> @ orakel,
> 
> hast ja bekanntermaßen ein wenig länger erfahrung mit deinem x1...
> 
> ...


hast ja bekanntermaßen ein wenig länger erfahrung mit deinem x1... 

klappt Wunderbar, auch mit den dicken Winterhandschuhen


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ja die haben nur das R.R1 HT da das ich schon mal angeschaut habe, bin der meinung das war ein XS aber der hat gesagt das wäre S wo ich nochmal tele. nachgefragt habe!!
> Aber stimmt schon XS ist viel zu klein, da sitz ich ja wie auf nem Mofa drauf, also muß es S sein, ist das Oberrohr zwar ein wenig kurz aber was solls.
> ...



Das passt irgendwie alles nicht zusammen. Du sagst, du brauchst einen Rahmen in Größe "S", aber die Maße deines alten Bikes lesen sich schwer nach Größe M und dann noch dazu einen ewig langen Vorbau???
Beschäftige dich doch mal mit Rahmengeometrien verschiedener Hersteller. Und dann misst du mal deine Größe und Schrittlänge, damit kannst du im Internet deine passende Rahmengröße schon mal ermitteln. 
Google im Netz mal nach "Rahmengröße ermitteln" , dann findest du zahlreiche Tools. Sind zwar alles nur Richtwerte, aber helfen schon mal.


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (29. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> geh doch her und vergleiche das R.R2 mit der Geometrie von deinem jetzigen, prio hätte für mich die Oberrlänge die ist Entscheidend  120mm Vorbau fährt heutzutage keiner mehr .
> Riskant ist es alle mal, aber mit dem Geovergleich kannst nicht soo falsch liegen wenn die werte nicht zuarg voneinander abweichen.



servus,

ja das hab ich schon verglichen, dann müsste ich das M sogar nehmen, aber das ist mir fast zu hoch, da bin ich schon drüber gestanden.
und ja das fährt heute keiner mehr, nun ich schon!
aber heut sitzt mann auch nicht mehr so race lastigt also gestreckt auf dem bike, so hab ich das jetzt zumindest mitbekommen!!
hmm.... mann müsste einfach 180 groß sein!!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2010)

Nachtrag: Der Fahrrad Kaiser hat 2 R.R1 HT von 2009 im Angebot:
Race Ausstattung für 3090 EUR in Größe M und Team Ausstattung in Größe S für 3599 EUR.
Klick hier


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (29. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Der Fahrrad Kaiser hat 2 R.R1 HT von 2009 im Angebot:
> Race Ausstattung für 3090 EUR in Größe M und Team Ausstattung in Größe S für 3599 EUR.
> Klick hier




Servus,

ja da war ich dort, hab aber nur das team gesehn, und das war so klein das war sicher das XS kanns aber nicht genau sagen habs nett nachgemessen leider!!
und das in M muss wo anders stehn nicht da in Schorndorf wo ich war!!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich ein Radladen/Internetversand leisten kann falsche Größen anzugeben. Schließlich ist es ein Restposten/Angebot und ich könnte es sofort in den Warenkorb legen und bestellen. 

Vielleicht kam es dir nur so klein vor, da du ja sonst ein Bike in M fährst. Und er hat dir ja auch telefonisch versichert, dass es ein S ist.

Wie groß bist du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (29. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich ein Radladen/Internetversand leisten kann falsche Größen anzugeben. Schließlich ist es ein Restposten/Angebot und ich könnte es sofort in den Warenkorb legen und bestellen.
> 
> Vielleicht kam es dir nur so klein vor, da du ja sonst ein Bike in M fährst. Und er hat dir ja auch telefonisch versichert, dass es ein S ist.
> 
> Wie groß bist du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast du?



hi, ich bin 172 und 79cm schritt!!


----------



## Orakel (29. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> und das in M muss wo anders stehn nicht da in Schorndorf wo ich war!!
> 
> Mfg Daniel


wahrscheinlich stehts in Böblingen


----------



## at021971 (29. Januar 2010)

Bei S-tec hätte sie noch den 2009er R.R2 HT Rahmen in Größe S und L für 1.199 EUR. Damit kann man sicherlich auch für 3.000 bis 3.500 EUR etwas individuell aufbauen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> hi, ich bin 172 und 79cm schritt!!



Mit 79 cm Schrittlänge liegst du unter 18 Zoll. Gar nicht so einfach die richtige Größe zu finden. 18 Zoll zu groß und 16 Zoll etwas zu klein. 
Da hilft nur eins Probe fahren und mit Oberrohrlängen spielen, bzw. Vorbau anpassen. 
Canyon PPS sagt Größe S, andere Tools auch schon mal Größe M.


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (29. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mit 79 cm Schrittlänge liegst du unter 18 Zoll. Gar nicht so einfach die richtige Größe zu finden. 18 Zoll zu groß und 16 Zoll etwas zu klein.
> Da hilft nur eins Probe fahren und mit Oberrohrlängen spielen, bzw. Vorbau anpassen.
> Canyon PPS sagt Größe S, andere Tools auch schon mal Größe M.



Ja genau so siehts aus, die bei canyon grösse s ist zu klein aber bei anderen herstellern passts.

hab doch die daten von meinem alten rad beschrieben nur das ist vorne lange nicht so hoch wie die neuen räder, da stargabel oder indy sl.
das macht halt auch viel aus!!


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Januar 2010)

So, jetzt nerve ich noch mal mit den Schriftzügen für das T-Shirt...

Mir ist leider erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass Rotwild die Schrift geändert hat Der alte hat mir persönlich besser gefallen - der neue wirkt etwas "plumper" - aber gut, das ist halt bei vielen Firmen so, dass eine "Modernisierung" des CI´s nach hinten los geht

Na gut, hab ich halt noch mal ein bisschen gebastelt und zeige euch das Ergebnis:







So hätte es mit der "alten" Schrift ausgesehen:


----------



## acid-driver (29. Januar 2010)

hui, andere schriftart, anderer farbton 

mir gefällt das alte auch besser...

aber das soll nicht meine entscheidung sein.


----------



## Kettenschleifer (29. Januar 2010)

@SonicTheSpeedy
Probiers doch mal hier:


*www.nubuk-bikes.de*

Schwäbisch Gmünd


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (30. Januar 2010)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> @SonicTheSpeedy
> Probiers doch mal hier:
> 
> 
> ...




Danke, aber das hab ich schon!!
nur noch ein R1 Ht in M vorhanden!!


----------



## ullertom (30. Januar 2010)

Möchte niemand mein Rotwild R.R1 HT kaufen? oder vielleicht weis jemand wen, der eines sucht?
RH 48cm, OR 580mm,RS 1080mm, kpl. XT,FOX, einige Teile fast neu, da es von mir im umgebauten Zustand gefahren wurde - einige kennen es ja 
Preis usw. per PN - evtl. auch in Teilen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TREK73 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich lese hier seit geraumer Zeit mit und wollte jetzt mal mein R1 HT vorstellen.
Zwei Dinge muss ich noch ändern, aber ansonsten ist es fertig.

Gewicht weiß ich nicht, glaube etwas über 11kg, interessiert mich aber auch nicht, da ich mit 88kg auch nicht der leichteste bin.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Schaltwerk- (30. Januar 2010)

Moin Michael,

erkläre den Jungs direkt die Sache mit der Kurbel. ;-)

Sonst wie schon gesagt ein sehr schickes Radl...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

Ne XT Trekkingkurbel an deinem Bike? Absicht oder Versehen? 
Wobei man mit dem 48er Kettenblatt in der Ebene bestimmt gut ab geht. 

Ansonsten schönes Bike!


----------



## Sash (30. Januar 2010)

Wie läuft es denn mit den T-Shirts? Was sollen die Kosten, wer läßt Sie bedrucken? Bin gerade dabei (obwohl schon lange Rotwildfahrer) mich durch die Seiten zu lesen, habe ich bezüglich der Shirts was verpasst? Ich könnte evtl. das Drucken günstig machen lassen.


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Ich könnte evtl. das Drucken günstig machen lassen.



astrein, so einen haben wir gesucht


----------



## TREK73 (30. Januar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> Moin Michael,
> 
> erkläre den Jungs direkt die Sache mit der Kurbel. ;-)
> 
> Sonst wie schon gesagt ein sehr schickes Radl...





Wahnsinn, der erste (JMR-Biking), der das Rad das erste Mal sieht, springt direkt drauf an
Hätt' ich nicht gedacht

Also, bin da recht günstig dran gekommen und mich stört es im Grund auch nicht.
Die Hose bleibt sauber
Habe aber noch eine 44-er hier, könnte also umbauen.

Ob es abgeht, muss ich mal probieren, bin bei dem Wetter noch nicht in der freien Wildbahn gewesen.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Januar 2010)

TREK73 schrieb:


> Also, bin da recht günstig dran gekommen und mich stört es im Grund auch nicht.
> Die Hose bleibt sauber
> 
> Michael




Brauchst Du noch nen Schutzblech und nen Gepäckständer? 
Vielleicht findest Du ja noch was im Bikemarkt...

Greetz - ansonsten schöner Hirsch...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

TREK73 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, der erste (JMR-Biking), der das Rad das erste Mal sieht, springt direkt drauf an
> Hätt' ich nicht gedacht



Die Kurbel springt einen quasi an, wenn man das Bike sieht. 
Es sind mir noch mehr Sachen aufgefallen, Aufkleber von der Fox weg, der Rizer Lenker mit den Ergon-Griffen deutet eher auf Touren hin anstatt Race. 
Der Sattel ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weit vorne, vielleicht einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren?
Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein. 

Und es sieht so aus, als ob es ein XL-Rahmen ist, oder täuscht das? Sieht man auch selten hier.


----------



## TREK73 (30. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Brauchst Du noch nen Schutzblech und nen Gepäckständer?
> Vielleicht findest Du ja noch was im Bikemarkt...
> 
> Greetz - ansonsten schöner Hirsch...




Und noch einen Seitenständer

Ich hab lange überlegt, ob ich es einstelle, weil ich wußte, dass gelästert wird.
Aber was soll man auch bei dem Wetter anderes machen

Aber das ist schon die Grenze zum Mobbing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TREK73 (30. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Kurbel springt einen quasi an, wenn man das Bike sieht.
> Es sind mir noch mehr Sachen aufgefallen, Aufkleber von der Fox weg, der Rizer Lenker mit den Ergon-Griffen deutet eher auf Touren hin anstatt Race.
> Der Sattel ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weit vorne, vielleicht einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren?
> Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.
> ...



Der Rahmen ist Größe "M", 51cm.
Die Aufkleber werde ich wieder dran machen, also neue - das gehört zu den 2 Dingen, die ich noch machen muss.
Bei schönem Wetter fahre ich mit dem Motorrad mal nach Rodalben zu Toxoholics, das sind nur ca. 30km von mir - die haben die Decals.

Der gekröpfte Lenker gefällt mir, genau wie die Griffe.
Ich bin auch nicht so der Racer und sitze so angenehmer.
Dann passt auch wieder die Trekking-Kurbel

Sattel zu weit vorne?
Das muss ich mal testen.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

TREK73 schrieb:


> Und noch einen Seitenständer
> 
> Ich hab lange überlegt, ob ich es einstelle, weil ich wußte, dass gelästert wird.
> Aber das ist schon die Grenze zum Mobbing



Wer lästert denn hier??? 

Ne, ist schon ein schönes Bike. Die R1`sen werden hier viel gefahren und jedem gefallen sie.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

TREK73 schrieb:


> Sattel zu weit vorne?
> Das muss ich mal testen.



Ja, ich finde, dass die Position auf dem Bike zusammen mit dem langen Vorbau etwas frontlastig wirkt. Kann mich aber auch täuschen, denn bei der Rahmengröße hab ich mich auch ganz schön vertan.


----------



## TREK73 (30. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde, dass die Position auf dem Bike zusammen mit dem langen Vorbau etwas frontlastig wirkt. Kann mich aber auch täuschen, denn bei der Rahmengröße hab ich mich auch ganz schön vertan.




Habe den Sattel etwas nach hinten gesetzt und bin im Hausflur ein paar Meter gefahren.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir das einbilde und ein Zentimeter wirklich etwas ausmacht, aber ich finde es besser.
Vorher hatte ich den Eindruck, es ist etwas kippelig, jetzt bin ich angenehm überrascht.


Habe bemerkt, dass es das Bike hier öfter gibt.
Hatte vorher das 2008-er R.C1 HT.
Der weiße Rahmen hat mir aber gut gefallen, finde, er hat eine edle Optik.
Und habe ihn zu einem sehr günstigen Preis bekommen, neu und noch nie vorher aufgebaut.


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2010)

hast du das c1 noch?


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Januar 2010)

TREK73 schrieb:


> Und noch einen Seitenständer
> 
> Aber das ist schon die Grenze zum Mobbing




Mobbing? Ha - dann stell mal Gewichte ein, dann wird gemobbt! 

Satteleinstellungstipps findest Du auch hier...
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=561 und unter google...

Greetz

PS: Ständer vom Bike meiner Tochter könnte ich Dir anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

Ja, genau. Gute Tips von Knaller. Damit findet man die richtige Position auf dem Bike.
Aber am besten auf ner Tour ausprobieren. Da merkst du besser, ob was nicht passt, oder gar schmerzt. Ein Zentimeter kann schon viel ausmachen.
Bin auch schon mit Imbusschlüssel auf Tour gewesen und hab nach der Grundeinstellung zuhause das Ganze noch verfeinert.

Aber biken geht bei mir in der Eifel momentan auch nicht. So langsam schneie ich hier ein.


----------



## TREK73 (30. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du das c1 noch?




Nein, das ist bereits verkauft.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## TREK73 (30. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Mobbing? Ha - dann stell mal Gewichte ein, dann wird gemobbt!
> 
> Satteleinstellungstipps findest Du auch hier...
> http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm
> ...




Danke für die Tipps, schau ich mir mal an.



Ich habe das Bike mal gewogen, mit mir und ohne mich, da unsere Waage nicht auf tote Gegenstände reagiert.
Das waren knapp über 11 kg, meine ich. vll. auch 11,7 - hab irgendsowas im Kopf.
Aber wie gesagt, dass ist für mich nicht entscheidend.
Ich habe 88kg drauf - hier könnte ich kostengünstiger was verändern


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2010)

so ein R.R 1oder R.R2 Ht hat schon was, wenn ich mein RFC03 und den 04er Rahmen mal wegbekomme, dann ist das ne Überlegung wert


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

Fahrt ihr auch ab und zu mal??? 














...aber mehr als 1,5 std warens heute auch nicht


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2010)

@SchrottRox
gelobt sei, was hart macht.


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> so ein R.R 1oder R.R2 Ht hat schon was, wenn ich mein RFC03 und den 04er Rahmen mal wegbekomme, dann ist das ne Überlegung wert



Du wirst doch wohl nicht schwach werden und zu den "Racern" und "Marathonisten" _überlaufen _wollen?
Ich bin aber auch ehrlich und sollte ich ende diesen Jahres noch nen paar us finden, könnte mir vielleicht noch nen X1er "fangen"...

Greetz


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Januar 2010)

@SchrottRox

bei uns liegt definitiv zu viel Schnee (Räumdienst kommt nicht zu uns durch) und der gestrige Schnee ist nass und schwer unter dem Neuschnee - ich hab's eben für 250m (125m schliddern, Sturz und 125m schieben) probiert.

...aber wie Du mal wieder beweißt: _Nur die Harten kommen in' Garten..._


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Du wirst doch wohl nicht schwach werden und zu den "Racern" und "Marathonisten" _überlaufen _wollen?
> 
> Greetz


des net, aber für ne schnelle Feierabendrunde in ders net soo heftig zugeht vom Gelände her  ist schon noch so ein kleiner Traum von mir 
den ,, man soll sein Leben nicht Träumen sondern seine Träume Leben ,,


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Januar 2010)

Hey SchrottRox,

geile Bilder, man würde auch gerne mit meinen E1 unterwegs sein;
Leider quälen mich derzeit Knieprobleme ausgelöst durch nen kleinen Bandscheibenproblem, ausserdem habe ich mein E1 zerlegt und bin dabei es wieder zusammen zu bauen.
Gestern kam endlich der Drehmomentschlüssel und jetzt gehts los.

Gruß und noch viel Spass

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

Der SchrottRox ist wohl der Einzige von uns der sich noch raus traut. 
Ich quäle mich gleich wieder auf der Rolle. So langsam gehen mir aber die MTB-Filmchens aus.  Und ein Ende des Schnees ist nicht in Sicht. Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich noch zum Skilangläufer.


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich noch zum Skilangläufer.


ich bin seit anfang Jan.ausgerüstet mit Langlaufskiern, Stöcken und Schuhen, sind danmal beim Flutlichtlaufen in der Loipe gewesen, hat Spass gemacht.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir welche ausgeliehn um zusehn ob ich das talent dafür habe, naja Talent alleine reicht nicht, ist mit Arbeit und VIEL Üben/Laufen verbunden.
Das gute daran ist, im Umkreis von ca. 30Km gibts einige Loipen.


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2010)

ich wohne falsch 

bei uns ist nur matsch


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich bin seit anfang Jan.ausgerüstet mit Langlaufskiern, Stöcken und Schuhen, sind danmal beim Flutlichtlaufen in der Loipe gewesen, hat Spass gemacht.
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir welche ausgeliehn um zusehn ob ich das talent dafür habe, naja Talent alleine reicht nicht, ist mit Arbeit und VIEL Üben/Laufen verbunden.
> Das gute daran ist, im Umkreis von ca. 30Km gibts einige Loipen.



Ja, ich überlege auch schon seit einiger Zeit, ob ich das mal probieren soll. Ich habe Loipen quasi vor der Haustür, naja im Nachbarort gibts einen Verein, der sich um Loipen kümmert und welche in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden anlegt. 
Ist ein guter Ausgleich im Winter zum Biken.


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Januar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ich überlege auch schon seit einiger Zeit, ob ich das mal probieren soll. Ich habe Loipen quasi vor der Haustür, naja im Nachbarort gibts einen Verein, der sich um Loipen kümmert und welche in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden anlegt.
> Ist ein guter Ausgleich im Winter zum Biken.



Jungs, bleibt ruhig - ihr fangt an, ins Delirium zu verfallen...

...oder sollten wir ne Rubrik "Langlauf in der IG erstellen?


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

Nu ja, bei uns gings relativ gut auf den Ortsverbindungsstrassen - da war nur geschoben und nicht gestreut. Auf Wanderwegen hab ich es nur kurz versucht, das ist dann doch mehr schieben/tragen angesagt. Aber was solls, hauptsache an der frischen Luft, egal ob getreten oder gelaufen. Auf nen Hometrainer oder Rolle verzichte ich gerne, das ist eindeutig nix für mich. Da schwitzt man wie Hacke und kommt keinen Meter vorwärts


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

Kann sich eigentlich wer vorstellen, für was das M5 Gewinde am E1 sein soll?

Zugbefestigung für Variosattelstütze? Akkubefestigung? Bierdosenhalter? Dreiklangfanfare???


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2010)

könnte eine befestigung für ein externes piggy-pack sein


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> könnte eine befestigung für ein externes piggy-pack sein



Jou, das könnte hinhaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2010)

wenn du dort eine Schraube eindrehst, so dient sie als Anschlag für die Sastü, damit diese nicht mit dem Dämpfer kollidiert, beim zutiefen absenken/einschieben.


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> wenn du dort eine Schraube eindrehst, so dient sie als Anschlag für die Sastü, damit diese nicht mit dem Dämpfer kollidiert, beim zutiefen absenken/einschieben.



Jetzt bin ich extra noch mal in den Keller...ich hätte geschworen, dass das Gewinde nicht durchgängig ist. Aber Du hast Recht! Könnt auch dafür sein


----------



## cervus-elaphus (30. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Nu ja, bei uns gings relativ gut auf den Ortsverbindungsstrassen - da war nur geschoben und nicht gestreut. Auf Wanderwegen hab ich es nur kurz versucht, das ist dann doch mehr schieben/tragen angesagt. Aber was solls, hauptsache an der frischen Luft, egal ob getreten oder gelaufen. Auf nen Hometrainer oder Rolle verzichte ich gerne, das ist eindeutig nix für mich. Da schwitzt man wie Hacke und kommt keinen Meter vorwärts


 Hast recht, morgen bin ich auch wieder draußen. Wir haben zur Zeit 60 cm Schnee, aber die Kurgemeinde hat heute Mittag 23 km Waldweg geräumt, da lass ich es morgen früh 2 Stunden krachen, die Rolle geht mir auch nicht ab.


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ist dafür


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Hast recht, morgen bin ich auch wieder draußen. Wir haben zur Zeit 60 cm Schnee, aber die Kurgemeinde hat heute Mittag 23 km Waldweg geräumt, da lass ich es morgen früh 2 Stunden krachen, die Rolle geht mir auch nicht ab.



60 cm??? Ach du grüne neune...bei uns gerade mal 10-15. So viel hat es höchstens in den Schneewehen


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. Januar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Hast recht, morgen bin ich auch wieder draußen. Wir haben zur Zeit 60 cm Schnee, aber die Kurgemeinde hat heute Mittag 23 km Waldweg geräumt, da lass ich es morgen früh 2 Stunden krachen, die Rolle geht mir auch nicht ab.



Da ist er wieder - der böse Mountainbiker , der OHNE Klingel und Schutzblech die guten Wanderer mit niedlichem kleinen Hundi jagt...

Gute Jagd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder - der böse Mountainbiker , der OHNE Klingel und Schutzblech die guten Wanderer mit niedlichem kleinen Hundi jagt...
> 
> Gute Jagd...



Ach, die meisten Wanderer jagen doch bei dem Wetter ihre Tölen (sorry, Hündchen) nicht nach draußen...

...obwohl, ich hatte heut auch eine lustige Treibjagdgruppe mit ihren Hündchen (sorry, Tölen) getroffen...


----------



## SleepY_DA (30. Januar 2010)

Das Wetter draussen is echt nich so der knaller. Bei uns schneits andauernd und es kann sich nicht entscheiden WIE....einmal dicke flocken ohne ende, dann mal wieder gar nicht und im nächsten moment schneits kleine krümel :-D

Sagt mal, wo produziert Rotwild eigentlich ? Hab jetzt die Aussage gehört, dass die in Taiwan produzieren lassen. Das is doch von der Bank weg gelogen oder ?


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2010)

nein, rotwild lässt auch in taiwan produzieren.

in deutschland produzieren nur noch wenige (leider)

fusion, nicolai und votec fallen mir auf die schnelle als "made in germany" hersteller ein...


----------



## Sash (30. Januar 2010)

Evtl, Befestigung für ne Leitungsführung Bremse/Schaltung?




SchrottRox schrieb:


> Kann sich eigentlich wer vorstellen, für was das M5 Gewinde am E1 sein soll?
> 
> Zugbefestigung für Variosattelstütze? Akkubefestigung? Bierdosenhalter? Dreiklangfanfare???


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Evtl, Befestigung für ne Leitungsführung Bremse/Schaltung?



Nöö, glaub ich nicht, die lassen sich recht gut verlegen.

Zur Produktion von den Rähmen:

Wenn ich micht recht erinnere, ließ Rotwild früher in Bassano del Grappa  (Italien) bei einer renomierten Rennradschmiede die Rähmen schweißen. Der Name ist mir entfallen. Stand aber mal in der BIKE vor 10-12 Jahren...


----------



## acid-driver (30. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wenn ich micht recht erinnere, ließ Rotwild früher in Bassano del Grappa  (Italien) bei einer renomierten Rennradschmiede die Rähmen schweißen. Der Name ist mir entfallen. Stand aber mal in der BIKE vor 10-12 Jahren...



hab ich auch gelesen, ist aber definitiv nicht mehr so


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

Jup - da hast Du leider Recht


----------



## Forcierer. (30. Januar 2010)

Wenn man eine Schraube in das Gewinde dreht, begrenzt sie die absenkung der Stütze!


----------



## hotchili001 (30. Januar 2010)

*Rotwild Rahmen kommen alle aus Taiwan!!!!*
*Hot Chili produziert seine Rahmen alle in Deutschland!!*


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Rotwild Rahmen kommen alle aus Taiwan!!!!*
> *Hot Chili produziert seine Rahmen alle in Deutschland!!*



Auf jeden Fall haben die heißen Chili´s das passende Gerät für diese Jahreszeit. Der tät mir auch gefallen:







Fragt doch mal die Dietzenbacher, ob se auch sowas (in Taiwan) machen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (30. Januar 2010)

Die Rahmen werden in Deutschland entwickelt, aber bei Topeak in Taiwan hergestellt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (30. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall haben die heißen Chili´s das passende Gerät für diese Jahreszeit. Der tät mir auch gefallen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So einen hab ich im Keller!!
Habe ihn mal Neu für 80 euro in der Bucht gefangen!!
Geiles Teil


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> So einen hab ich im Keller!!
> Habe ihn mal Neu für 80 euro in der Bucht gefangen!!
> Geiles Teil



Im Keller??? Na den musste raus holen

Ich hab kein so flotten Rodler - ich werde mich gleich mit dem Bike in das Schneetreiben begeben...

Mal sehen, vielleicht haben die Jäger von gestern ein paar Spuren in den Wald gelegt - haben ja alle so dicke Geländeteile


----------



## Orakel (31. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ließ Rotwild früher Bassano del Grappa  (Italien) bei einer renomierten Rennradschmiede die Rähmen schweißen.


naja, da wundert es mich nicht dass die Rahmen zu der Zeit nicht die gewünschte Qualität hatten  ein Gläschen Grappa vor/nach dem Schweisen


----------



## grosser (31. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Im Keller??? Na den musste raus holen
> 
> Ich hab kein so flotten Rodler - ich werde mich gleich mit dem Bike in das Schneetreiben begeben...
> 
> Mal sehen, vielleicht haben die Jäger von gestern ein paar Spuren in den Wald gelegt - haben ja alle so dicke Geländeteile



Ich würde lieber eine Runde im Schnee biken, habe aber leider die Seuche!


----------



## Sash (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir einer den ral code für das grau (rfc 0.4) geben? Ich tippe mal auf Taubenblau ral 5014, 7040 könnte es auch sein.....


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Januar 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber eine Runde im Schnee biken, habe aber leider die Seuche!



So aber jetzt, habe endlich meine erste Tour dieses Jahr gefahren; War zwar nur 1,5 Stunden und im Schnee sehr schwer, aber es hat super Spass gemacht. Kann SchrottRox nachfühlen das Biken im Schnee macht Laune.
Das einzige was nervte waren die kalten Zehen  und das Pelzig/taube Knie, aber sch... drauf.

Gruß @ all

Mainbiker


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2010)

War heute auch mal draußen, hier in Hamburg fängt es an zu tauen und das macht es noch anstrengender! Hat aber doch richtig Spaß gemacht....


----------



## TOM4 (31. Januar 2010)

wenn du in österreich bei diesen wetterbedingungen mit sommerreifen unterwegs bist, wirst du von der polizei bestraft!


lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Januar 2010)

Bei uns hats heute Nachmittag geschneit, nach nen Kilometer sah ich aus wie ein Schneemann => weis, dick, rote nase und statt Zylinder Helm;


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage an alle, 

wie haltets Ihr mit den Drehmoment bei Schrauben uns Befestigungen? Richtet Ihr Euch die Vorgaben ein oder macht Ihr das Anziehen nach Gefühl?

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2010)

bei stahlschrauben mache ich das meistens nach gefühl.
bei alu und titanschrauben nutze ich in jedem fall den drehmo.

um was gehts speziell?


----------



## TOM4 (31. Januar 2010)

ich mache es davon abhängig was ich schraube.

carbon = unbedingt!
alu = je nach dem wo.  z.B. Flaschenkorb - Gefühl. Schalthebel,usw. - mit Drehmoment.


----------



## at021971 (31. Januar 2010)

Bei Carbonteilen unbedingt mit Drehmomentschlüssel. Ansonsten auch schon mal nach Gefühl, wenn  kein Drehmomentschlüssel zur Hand ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (31. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bei stahlschrauben mache ich das meistens nach gefühl.
> bei alu und titanschrauben nutze ich in jedem fall den drehmo.
> 
> um was gehts speziell?



Mir gehts allererst um die Lager und Gelenkverbindungen am E1; Würde gerne zur Wartung das X-Linkage Haupt-Lager warten; Hab mir dazu das Rotwildwerkzeug gekauft, allerdings mein Drehmomentschl.  macht nur 22NM und dieses fordert 30NM; Möchte aber auch nichts zerstören, da lt. Rotwild sogenannte Presslager eingesetzt werden.

Gruss

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2010)

sind da nicht eh wartungsfreie lager drin?

meistens sind die drehmo angaben MAX-daten. wenn du das lager unbedingt auseinanderpflücken willst, kannst du mit den 22nm anziehen und dann minimal von hand weiterdrücken.

wenn du dir die zerlegung zutraust, wirst du wohl kein totaler grobmotoriker sein


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Mir gehts allererst um die Lager und Gelenkverbindungen am E1; Würde gerne zur Wartung das X-Linkage Haupt-Lager warten; Hab mir dazu das Rotwildwerkzeug gekauft, allerdings mein Drehmomentschl.  macht nur 22NM und dieses fordert 30NM; Möchte aber auch nichts zerstören, da lt. Rotwild sogenannte Presslager eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Mainbiker



kannste nicht mit 22 anziehen und mit 8 nachziehen??


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2010)

22Nm + 1/8 Umdrehung= ca. 30 Nm


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2010)

Eieiei, hier sind aber tolle Ratschläge zu lesen

Also ich habe nur einen Drehmomentschlüssel bis 12 Nm...darüber ist Gefühl angesagt - hat mich aber bis jetzt noch nie getäuscht...

Toll war es auch heute Mittag beim Biken:


----------



## Knaller2010 (31. Januar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Eieiei, hier sind aber tolle Ratschläge zu lesen
> 
> Also ich habe nur einen Drehmomentschlüssel bis 12 Nm...darüber ist Gefühl angesagt - hat mich aber bis jetzt noch nie getäuscht...
> 
> Toll war es auch heute Mittag beim Biken:


Ist das "Schnodder" an der Nase oder nen Eiszapfen...

...es sieht jedenfalls nach Spaß aus!


----------



## Sparcy (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

auf Wunsch hier mein neues R.C2 FS






Mehr Bilder und Angaben in meinem Album oder unter...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6795069#post6795069

VG & Happy Trails
Sparcy


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2010)

sehr schick


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Ist das "Schnodder" an der Nase oder nen Eiszapfen...
> 
> ...es sieht jedenfalls nach Spaß aus!



Schnodder??? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört...  Ein Schnorrer isses - nur mein Schnorrerle, welchen ich schon ewig trage...aber Eiszappen hängen bei dem Wetter auch ab und an mal dranne


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Januar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> auf Wunsch hier mein neues R.C2 FS
> 
> ...



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen.
Ein Klasse Teil  

Das 1 C2 hier, richtig?
Was hat es denn für 'ne Rahmennummer


----------



## Knaller2010 (1. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schnodder??? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört...  Ein Schnorrer isses - nur mein Schnorrerle, welchen ich schon ewig trage...aber Eiszappen hängen bei dem Wetter auch ab und an mal dranne



"Schodder" steht bei uns für "Rotz"  - es sieht so aus, als ob Du "Rotz" an der Nasespitze hast  

...oder nen Eiszapfen 

Greetz

PS: Ein Bart wird hier auch als "Rotzbremse" bezeichnet - liebevoll natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (1. Februar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> auf Wunsch hier mein neues R.C2 FS
> 
> ...




Sehr schöner Hirsch - sogar das Gold "Bling, Bling" passt wirklich gut (Bremsen, Kette)!

Greetz


----------



## Schaltwerk- (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich!!!

Also 90mm 2009 und 90mm + 100mm 2010. 

Andere habe ich im Moment nicht da, bzw. 100mm 2009 gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Schaltwerk- (1. Februar 2010)

S120 2009

90mm : 117gr. 

S120 2010

90mm : 119gr. 
100mm : 124gr.


----------



## Fahrnix (1. Februar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> S120 2009
> 
> 90mm : 117gr.
> 
> ...



Die sind aber relativ leicht .... . Fast schon was für das Leichtbauforum 

Ritchey Alu WCS 4Axis Vorbau mit Schrauben, 100 mm	120	g
Syntace F 119 mit Titanschrauben,          100 mm		135	g


----------



## Orakel (2. Februar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Mir gehts allererst um die Lager und Gelenkverbindungen am E1; Würde gerne zur Wartung das X-Linkage Haupt-Lager warten; Hab mir dazu das Rotwildwerkzeug gekauft, allerdings mein Drehmomentschl.  macht nur 22NM und dieses fordert 30NM; Möchte aber auch nichts zerstören, da lt. Rotwild sogenannte Presslager eingesetzt werden.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Mainbiker


 bin leicht Irritiert, das E1 hat doch Industrielager musst du trotzdem mit 30Nm ran ?
Bei meinem RFC (Gleitlager) da ist das so, dass man das Gleitlager mit 30Nm festzieht.Hast du dir das X-Linkage als PDF runtergeladen?
Schätze stimmt mit den Lagern nicht überein.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. Februar 2010)

Ja habe ich, und dort stand leider nichts; 
Die Info stammt direkt aus Dietzenbach; Hatte bei der Wartung festgestellt, das eines der beiden Lager ziemlich rau läuft, und hatte diesbezüglich angerufen. Dort teilte man mir mit, das eines der beiden Lager (das Lager auf der Antriebsseite) ein Presslager ist, welches nur bei Druck richtig rund läuft.
Werde dies beim Tag der o.T nochmals ansprechen.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## at021971 (2. Februar 2010)

Schaltwerk- schrieb:


> S120 2009
> 
> 90mm : 117gr.
> 
> ...


 
ich hätte noch das Gewicht eines selber gewogenen 2009er S120 in der 120 mm Version anzubieten. Da kommt das gute Stück auf 125 g.





Gruß
Thomas


----------



## pic2k5 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

hat jemand zufällig das Gewicht von einem R1 FS 2008 Gr.M (Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz). Entweder die Gewichte einzeln oder komplett.

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Andreas_33 (2. Februar 2010)

*





*


> *AW: Rotwild Ritter? Wo seid ihr?*
> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig das Gewicht von einem R1 FS 2008 Gr.M (Rahmen,  Dämpfer, Steuersatz). Entweder die Gewichte einzeln oder komplett.
> ...



Hallo, 

ein 2009 R1 FS wiegt 2585 gramm selbst gewogen. 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pic2k5 (2. Februar 2010)

Der Unterschied 2008 zu 2009 war zwar gering, aber identisch waren die Rahmen ja nicht. Da müsste also ein Gewichtsunterschied sein.
Hat jemand die Gewichte für einen 2008er?


----------



## SleepY_DA (3. Februar 2010)

Seid ihr geil auf die Gewichte....Wahnsinn....is das hier mittlerweile ein Weightwatchers-Forum ???? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Februar 2010)

SleepY_DA schrieb:


> Seid ihr geil auf die Gewichte....Wahnsinn....is das hier mittlerweile ein Weightwatchers-Forum ???? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## speedy32 (4. Februar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> auf Wunsch hier mein neues R.C2 FS
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Sparcy,

Spitze Bike  würde mir auch gefallen!
Wie ich auf dem Bild sehe, hast du auch das Navi Oregon 550. Mit welchem Fahrradhalter hast du das Navi befestigt, und wie bist du damit zufrieden?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sparcy (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Stefan,

es ist das Oregon 300; aber egal.
Ich habe es mit der Original Garmin Halterung
am Vorbau befestigt. Hält bombenfest.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich, und dort stand leider nichts;
> Die Info stammt direkt aus Dietzenbach; Hatte bei der Wartung festgestellt, das eines der beiden Lager ziemlich rau läuft, und hatte diesbezüglich angerufen. Dort teilte man mir mit, das eines der beiden Lager (das Lager auf der Antriebsseite) ein Presslager ist, welches nur bei Druck richtig rund läuft.
> Werde dies beim Tag der o.T nochmals ansprechen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mainbiker,

mir ging es auch so ähnlich!
Weil an meinem Linkage sich Schleifspuren abbildeten, habe das Linkage ausgebaut und festgestellt das das Lager auf der Ketternblattseite zwischen Linkage und Sattelstreben sehr rauh läuft. Habe dann über meinen Bikehändler der bei Rotwild das Lager bestellte ein neues Lager (19x10x7) innerhalb eines Tages bekommen (sitze Service).
Nach dem Einbau stellte ich fest das das Linkage immernoch an der Sattelstrebe reibt!!!!!!!!!!!!

Darf das so sein?????? oder ist das bei euren X1, C1 oder C2 anderst?

Ich bin der Meinung das der Abstand zwischen Linkage und Sattelstrebe größer sein sollte.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hallo Mainbiker,
> 
> mir ging es auch so ähnlich!
> Weil an meinem Linkage sich Schleifspuren abbildeten, habe das Linkage ausgebaut und festgestellt das das Lager auf der Ketternblattseite zwischen Linkage und Sattelstreben sehr rauh läuft. Habe dann über meinen Bikehändler der bei Rotwild das Lager bestellte ein neues Lager (19x10x7) innerhalb eines Tages bekommen (sitze Service).
> ...



Mich haben jahrelang kaputte Lager an meinen Bikes geplagt.
Jetzt öffne ich sie (im Neuzustand!), packe sie VOLL Fett und baue sie dann erst ein.
Lager werden zum drehen prodiziert und dementsprechend mit (weinig) Fett befüllt.
Da es sich nicht verteilt in unseren Bikes, genügt Kondenswasser um sie zu zerstören.


----------



## Fahrnix (5. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mich haben jahrelang kaputte Lager an meinen Bikes geplagt.
> Jetzt öffne ich sie (im Neuzustand!), packe sie VOLL Fett und baue sie dann erst ein.
> Lager werden zum drehen prodiziert und dementsprechend mit (weinig) Fett befüllt.
> Da es sich nicht verteilt in unseren Bikes, genügt Kondenswasser um sie zu zerstören.



Den Lehrgang hab ich auch belegt.

Bis ich an den richtigen Mechaniker geraten bin. Seitdem sind die Lager im Hinterbau voll mit Fett. Beim anziehen quoll es richtig raus. Gewicht ist natürlich höher .


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2010)

Jaja, das Gewicht.
Mein Bike wiegt 15kg, da fällt das nicht auf.
Beim AX hat man ja sowieso andere Gedanken...........


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hallo Mainbiker,
> 
> mir ging es auch so ähnlich!
> Weil an meinem Linkage sich Schleifspuren abbildeten, habe das Linkage ausgebaut und festgestellt das das Lager auf der Ketternblattseite zwischen Linkage und Sattelstreben sehr rauh läuft. Habe dann über meinen Bikehändler der bei Rotwild das Lager bestellte ein neues Lager (19x10x7) innerhalb eines Tages bekommen (sitze Service).
> ...


sorry, ich komme da nicht ganz mit was du meinst, an meinem 04er streift nirgend etwas, mach doch ein Bild, vll. kann ich dir dann weiter helfen.


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> sorry, ich komme da nicht ganz mit was du meinst, an meinem 04er streift nirgend etwas, mach doch ein Bild, vll. kann ich dir dann weiter helfen.



Hallo Orakel,

habe Bilder gemacht!

Auf Bild 1 siehst du wie der Lack schon abgerieben ist und auf Bild 2 sollte doch eigentlich ein Spalt zwischen Linkage und Sattelstrebe sein das das Gelenk auch sich bewegen kann. Bei mir liegen die beiden Aluteile voll an!
Habe die Teile nach der Explositionszeichnung und der XMS-Montageanleitung wieder richtig montiert!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## abi_1984 (5. Februar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hallo Orakel,
> 
> Bei mir liegen die beiden Aluteile voll an!
> Habe die Teile nach der Explositionszeichnung und der XMS-Montageanleitung wieder richtig montiert!



Zwei Sachen fallen mir auf:
Auf dem ersten Bild sieht es so aus, als hättest Du das neue Lager eventuell nicht weit genug einpepreßt. Bei meinem RED3 ist der Spalt außen zumindest nicht so groß, bzw. das Industrielager steht nach aussen nicht über.
Außerdem gehört ein gestufte Spacer (Joint Spacer mit der Nummer 25 aus der Explosionszeichnung, die Du wahrscheinlich hast) zwischen den Umlenkhebel und die Sitzstrebe (nämlich genau an die Stelle, wo bei Dir Material auf Material reibt). Diesen Spacer kann ich auf den Fotos nirgends erkennen. Den braucht es aber an der Stelle unbedingt.

Ansonsten würde ich einfach adp / Rotwild mal anmailen. Die können bestimmt helfen...


----------



## Schaltwerk- (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das dieser weiße Spacer fehlt.....


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

abi_1984 schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen fallen mir auf:
> Auf dem ersten Bild sieht es so aus, als hättest Du das neue Lager eventuell nicht weit genug einpepreßt. Bei meinem RED3 ist der Spalt außen zumindest nicht so groß, bzw. das Industrielager steht nach aussen nicht über.
> Außerdem gehört ein gestufte Spacer (Joint Spacer mit der Nummer 25 aus der Explosionszeichnung, die Du wahrscheinlich hast) zwischen den Umlenkhebel und die Sitzstrebe (nämlich genau an die Stelle, wo bei Dir Material auf Material reibt). Diesen Spacer kann ich auf den Fotos nirgends erkennen. Den braucht es aber an der Stelle unbedingt.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich einfach adp / Rotwild mal anmailen. Die können bestimmt helfen...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Das Lager habe ich ganz eingepresst. Hinten ist kein spalt mehr. Den Joint Spacer (Nr. 25) ist auch richtig dazwischen!!!!!!!!!

Auf der anderen Seite ist zwar ein kleiner Spalt ca. 0,5 mm aber wenn man das Linkage vom Hauptrahmen und Dämpfer löst läuft es nicht leicht wie ein Lager laufen sollte sondern recht schwer. Wenn man zum Join Spacer eine Unterlegscheibe mit der stärke von ca. 1 mm dazwischen legt läuft das Linkage wie geschmiert.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2010)

irgendwie meinte ich du redest vom E1 jetzt sehe ich aber dass du vom X1 redest  für mich sieht es so aus wie du eine Unterlegscheibe falsch verbaut hast, sprich die falsche reihenfolge schaue mal kurz in das PDF rein


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2010)

nachdem ich das PDF für das XMS Linkage angeschaut habe, bin ich der meinung der Spacer (24) ist falsch platziert.Der Schraubenkopf muss auch an der Strebe anliegen bei dir steht er aber ab.
Geh in den Keller und schau mal an meinem X1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2010)

schon wieder da, also bei meinen ist auf beiden seiten der gleiche abstand von ca.0,5mm


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> nachdem ich das PDF für das XMS Linkage angeschaut habe, bin ich der meinung der Spacer (24) ist falsch platziert.Der Schraubenkopf muss auch an der Strebe anliegen bei dir steht er aber ab.
> Geh in den Keller und schau mal an meinem X1.




Du meinst voraussichtlich den Joint Spacer (mit Nr. 25) der kommt nach meiner Zeichnung zwischen die beiden Aluteile Linkeage und Sattelstrebe mit der Nase nach außen. So war es auch ab Werk eingebaut. Habe alles nach Zeichnung und Montageanleitung montiert. Aber dann liegen die beiden Aluteile voll an!!!!!!!!

Wie schon gesagt wenn ich zusätzlich zu dem Spacer eine Unterlegsscheibe mit den gleiche durchmesser aber ohne Nase dazwischen lege läuft es wie geschmiert!!!!!

Gruß Stefan und Danke für euer featback


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> schon wieder da, also bei meinen ist auf beiden seiten der gleiche abstand von ca.0,5mm




Hast du schon mal das Linkage vom Dämpfer und vom Hauptrahmen getrennt? Das es nur noch an der Sattelstrebe befestigt ist. Läuft es dann leicht?


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal das Linkage vom Dämpfer und vom Hauptrahmen getrennt? Das es nur noch an der Sattelstrebe befestigt ist. Läuft es dann leicht?


ne, wieso sollte ich wenn ab Werk als supi läuft
Kann schon sein dass wenn du die zwei Teile von einander trennst, es leichter läuft, weniger Reibung 
Zum Thema neue Industrielager aufmachen und mit ner richtigen Packung Fett zuversehn, davon halte ich mal gar nichts  aber jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ne, wieso sollte ich wenn ab Werk als supi läuft
> Kann schon sein dass wenn du die zwei Teile von einander trennst, es leichter läuft, weniger Reibung
> Zum Thema neue Industrielager aufmachen und mit ner richtigen Packung Fett zuversehn, davon halte ich mal gar nichts  aber jeder wie er möchte.




Ja da hast du schon recht! Aber wenn es offensichtlich ist das die beiden Aluteile reiben dann schaut mann schon mal nach!


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2010)

ich hätte das ding direkt dem händler wieder hingestellt.


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich hätte das ding direkt dem händler wieder hingestellt.



Ist nicht so einfach!

Mein Rotwildhändler ist leider 280 km entfernt! (bin Umgezogen) und jetzt ist bei mir in der nähe keiner mehr  sonst hätte ich das auch sofort gemacht!


----------



## Orakel (5. Februar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Ist nicht so einfach!
> 
> Mein Rotwildhändler ist leider 280 km entfernt! (bin Umgezogen) und jetzt ist bei mir in der nähe keiner mehr  sonst hätte ich das auch sofort gemacht!


Telefoniere doch einfach nochmals mit ADP schicke ein Bild dazu und erkläre was sache ist


----------



## speedy32 (5. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> Telefoniere doch einfach nochmals mit ADP schicke ein Bild dazu und erkläre was sache ist



Werde morgen mal mit meinem Händler telefonieren und dann vielleicht mal am Montag mit Rotwild direkt. Wenn ich der Einzige bin der das Problem hat wird mein Problem voraussichtlich ein Produktionsfehler sein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Februar 2010)

Warum bastelst Du eigendlich am Bike rum?
Das Rad hat doch Garantie.


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2010)

jetzt nicht mehr 


tschuldigung



naja bei 280km fahrt würde ich entweder auch selber hand anlegen oder direkt mit rotwild oder dem händler telefonieren...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> 
> tschuldigung
> ...



Musst ja nicht zum Gleichen Händler gehen.
Glaube kaum, dass es einen Ort in Deutschland gibt, der 280 km entfernt zum nächsten Rotwild Händler liegt , selbst Ulm nicht.

Also Speedy pack das Bike ein und auf zum nächsten Händler. In der Hoffnung, das hier keiner mitliest ........


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Februar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Hallo Orakel,
> 
> habe Bilder gemacht!
> 
> ...



Spinn ich, oder steht da auf dem 1. Bild noch ein X1 im Hintergrund


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Februar 2010)

Radsport Dorn in Augsburg scheint der nächstgelegene Rotwild-Händler zu sein. Das sagt jedenfalls die Händlersuche auf www.rotwild.de. 50 min. Fahrt über die A8 sagt Google Maps. Die haben sogar ein RX1 als Testbike, dann könnten sie vielleicht auch helfen.


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Spinn ich, oder steht da auf dem 1. Bild noch ein X1 im Hintergrund



Habe ich auch zuerst gedacht, aber das wäre ja Quatsch. Dann hätte er ja einen direkten Vergleich, könnte selbst schauen und müsste nicht hier fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Habe ich auch zuerst gedacht, aber das wäre ja Quatsch. Dann hätte er ja einen direkten Vergleich, könnte selbst schauen und müsste nicht hier fragen.



Stimmt und wer hat schon zwei X1?
Wird wohl ein Spiegel sein....
Trotzdem ein schöner Gedanke mit den zwei X1, eins würde mir allerdings schon reichen


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2010)

Kleines Update zum meinem Projekt:
Die Gabel ist gekürzt und eingebaut. Lenker und Griffe vormontiert und heute sind die Alligator Windcutter-Bremsscheiben gekommen. Jedes einzelne Teilchen natürlich sorgfältig gewogen. 
Morgen kommen die Bremsen dran. So langsam sieht es schon nach was aus. 









Aber jetzt geht es erstmal raus zum Biken mit Freundin.


----------



## Orakel (6. Februar 2010)

Zum R.C2 im Biketest 3/2010, im Subjektiven Ranking landet das C2 auf Platz drei, wie schon das X1 im Test davor.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2010)

Na ja, Platz 3 beim Aspekt Handling. Gemäß Punteverteilung aber nur Platz 6 von 8. Trotzdem ein "sehr gut". Aber irgendwie sind seit ein paar Jahren alle Bikes gut bis sehr gut. Eine Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung ist das schon länger nicht mehr. Die sollten sich mal ein neues System einfallen lassen. Das kann ich nicht immer ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## acid-driver (6. Februar 2010)

selber probefahren ist wohl immernoch am besten


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. Die Tests sind allenfalls ein grober Anhalt.


----------



## Orakel (6. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die sollten sich mal ein neues System einfallen lassen. Das kann ich nicht immer ganz nachvollziehen.


was sonen Test ausmacht ist der Subjektive Eindruck und den empfindet jeder anderst  daher wird man nie einen Test nachvollziehn können.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Februar 2010)

In der MTB gab's ein Sehr Gut für das C1 Fully. 
Einziger MAngel, die Fox Gabel klapperte und die Reifen waren ständig platt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum meinem Projekt:
> Die Gabel ist gekürzt und eingebaut. Lenker und Griffe vormontiert und heute sind die Alligator Windcutter-Bremsscheiben gekommen. Jedes einzelne Teilchen natürlich sorgfältig gewogen.
> Morgen kommen die Bremsen dran. So langsam sieht es schon nach was aus.
> 
> ...



Wird ja voll edel dein R2 
Nimms doch mal mit zum Rotwild Besuch.
Wäre doch spannend was die Jungs von der Entwicklung zu Deinem Racer sagen.
Vielleicht haben die ja noch ein paar Tips für Dich


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum meinem Projekt:
> Die Gabel ist gekürzt und eingebaut. Lenker und Griffe vormontiert und heute sind die Alligator Windcutter-Bremsscheiben gekommen. Jedes einzelne Teilchen natürlich sorgfältig gewogen.
> Morgen kommen die Bremsen dran. So langsam sieht es schon nach was aus.
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Rad ,gefällt mir .Solltes aber mal ein paar schicke Schnellspanner dran machen ,wenn du schon die Teile wiegst.Die schweren XT gehen ja mal garnicht bei dem Renner.Viel Spass mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2010)

@  alex_RCC03: Das Bike bleibt schön bei mir zuhause. Habe mich für den 26.03. angemeldet. Ob ich Tips brauche, weiß ich noch nicht. Ist ja nichts zum Einstellen dran. 

@ wurzelhopser: Der LRS ist nur ein Übergangslösung. Der wird im Laufe des Sommers als erstes ausgetauscht. 

@ hangschieber: Das sind Maxxis MaxxLite 285 mit Maxxis Latexschläuchen

Schaltung und Antrieb wird komplett XT, weil ist das alles noch habe. 
Die Sram XX gefällt mir optisch nicht und außerdem möchte ich abwarten, was Shimano dieses Jahr als neue XTR präsentiert. Also gibts frühestens nächsten Herbst ne neue Schalt/Antrieb-Gruppe.

Heute wurden Titan und Aluschrauben bestellt.


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön das kleine Schwarze

Ihr hab mich ja auch schon mit dem Gewichtswahn angesteckt - ebenfalls Windcutter







Allerdings werden die paar eingesparten Grämmer nächste Woche wieder um ein vielfaches zu nichte gemacht - und das nur durch ne neue Sattelstütze...dafür vom Lenker aus verstellbar Mal sehen ob ich damit glücklich werde, oder genauso viel Ärger bekomme wie viele hier


----------



## speedy32 (6. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Spinn ich, oder steht da auf dem 1. Bild noch ein X1 im Hintergrund



nee habe nur ein X1 das ist ein Spiegel im Hintergrund.


----------



## speedy32 (6. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Warum bastelst Du eigendlich am Bike rum?
> Das Rad hat doch Garantie.



Ja da hst du schon recht! Aber wie schon geschrieben kam es mir spanisch von, daß die beiden Aluteile direkt anliegen und der Lack abgerieben war. Darauf hin habe ich die Schrauben gelöst und das Linkage ausgebaut. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dadurch das Bike keine Garantie mehr hat. Sonst dürftest du ja gar nichts am Bike selber machen oder warten.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## grosser (6. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na ja, Platz 3 beim Aspekt Handling. Gemäß Punteverteilung aber nur Platz 6 von 8. Trotzdem ein "sehr gut". Aber irgendwie sind seit ein paar Jahren alle Bikes gut bis sehr gut. Eine Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung ist das schon länger nicht mehr. Die sollten sich mal ein neues System einfallen lassen. Das kann ich nicht immer ganz nachvollziehen.



Jo, beim Rotwild führen die Reifen zur Abwertung und beim Canyon werden die Ron's nur als pannenanfällig erwähnt???
So objektiv sind halt Tests!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2010)

Endlich gibt es ein Auto für den richtigen Rotwild-Fan.......


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Endlich gibt es ein Auto für den richtigen Rotwild-Fan.......



Porsche & Rotwild passt gut 
Ist der Rotwild Shop permanent im PZ?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2010)

speedy32 schrieb:


> Ja da hst du schon recht! Aber wie schon geschrieben kam es mir spanisch von, daß die beiden Aluteile direkt anliegen und der Lack abgerieben war. Darauf hin habe ich die Schrauben gelöst und das Linkage ausgebaut. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dadurch das Bike keine Garantie mehr hat. Sonst dürftest du ja gar nichts am Bike selber machen oder warten.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Klar, aber es ist auch 'ne gute Gelegenheit, nach Deinem Umzug Deinen neuen Rotwild Händler vor Ort kennenzulernen.
Bin mir sicher der hat 'ne schnelle Lösung parat und wer weiß, bei was er Dir zukünftig sonst noch so helfen kann...
Das ist doch ein wesentlicher Vorteil kein Versender Bike zu haben


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2010)

@alex

ich glaube das war nur eine einmalige Sache. Ich hoffe nur, das Rotwild in Zukunft nicht bei Assos ihre Klamotten produzieren lässt. Sieht doch sehr nach Zusammenarbeit aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

dann werden die klamotten ja unbezahlbar :O


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> @alex
> 
> ich glaube das war nur eine einmalige Sache. Ich hoffe nur, das Rotwild in Zukunft nicht bei Assos ihre Klamotten produzieren lässt. Sieht doch sehr nach Zusammenarbeit aus, oder?



Was meinst Du mit Assos, Porsche ?


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

assos ist ne klamottenfirma; schweineteuer


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Februar 2010)

und die Sachen sind für mich zu "sportlich" geschnitten....es ist nicht schön XXXL kaufen zu müssen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> assos ist ne klamottenfirma; schweineteuer



Kein Wunder dass  ich die nicht kenne.
Der bettelarme Studi aber schon


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder dass  ich die nicht kenne.
> Der bettelarme Studi aber schon




na, ich muss doch wissen, was ich mir *nicht* kaufe^^

der bettelarme studi kauft übrigens immer bei actionsports im ausverkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (7. Februar 2010)

An alle "Tag der offenen Tür Willigen"

Hier ein kleiner Zwischenstand und ein Hinweis für alle "Nicht Rotwild IGler"
Wir haben aktuell noch 4 Plätze für den 05.03. und 6 Plätze für den 26.03.!
Am kommenden Montag werde ich mal bei Rotwild einen Zwischenstand angeben, damit die Jungs von ADP sich auf uns einstellen können. Des weiteren werde ich Preise für die Shirts checken, die wir dann noch veredeln lassen wollten... (Echte Bestellung erfolgt noch nicht!)

Sollten also noch weiter Teilnehmer Interesse haben - bitte wie immer PN und mich und Deichfräse...

Greetz
Knaller2010

PS: War heute 2 Stunden in der Prärie - nur zweimal abgestiegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Eis und Schlamm) - war schon lecker "sauig" wie es auch sein sollte


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> An alle "Tag der offenen Tür Willigen"
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Zwischenstand und ein Hinweis für alle "Nicht Rotwild IGler"
> Wir haben aktuell noch 4 Plätze für den 05.03. und 6 Plätze für den 26.03.!
> ...




@Knaller, Deichfräse

Klasse Job 
Hätte nie gedacht, dass wir noch einen 2. Tag dranhängen müssen 

@Jmr und alle Andern.
Freue Euch mal in Natura zu sehen. Wird ja quasi ein Mega Blind Date.
Schade, dass so wenige Mädels dabei sind


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @Jmr und alle Andern.
> Freue Euch mal in Natura zu sehen. Wird ja quasi ein Mega Blind Date.
> Schade, dass so wenige Mädels dabei sind



sind überhaupt welche dabei? 


naja, in meinem alter wohl eh nicht


----------



## grosser (7. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> An alle "Tag der offenen Tür Willigen"
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Zwischenstand und ein Hinweis für alle "Nicht Rotwild IGler"
> Wir haben aktuell noch 4 Plätze für den 05.03. und 6 Plätze für den 26.03.!



Um wie viel Uhr finden die Besuche statt??


----------



## hotchili001 (7. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> sind überhaupt welche dabei?
> 
> 
> naja, in meinem alter wohl eh nicht


 
*Ja,meine Frau!!!*


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

ach ihr wisst doch, was ich meine


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Ja,meine Frau!!!*



Na also, immerhin


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Februar 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr finden die Besuche statt??




Guck mal hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=89453#gmessage89453

Grüße


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Februar 2010)

Der Rotwild Flaschehalter ist wieder da! (rotwild.de)




...seit 02.02. im Katalog! Des weiteren die neuen Trinkflaschen isoliert und normal... (da werde ich wohl am Tag der offenen Tür zuschlagen...)

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist aus den T- Shirts geworden?
Habe irgendwo den Faden verloren.
Wie sehen die jetzt letztendlich aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (9. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was ist aus den T- Shirts geworden?
> Habe irgendwo den Faden verloren.
> Wie sehen die jetzt letztendlich aus?




--> siehe auch oben auf dieser Seite  - T-Shirts sind angefragt...

Greetz


----------



## cervus-elaphus (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## skoon (10. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hab ich gerade mal durchgestöbert und bin hier hängenbeblieben:
> 
> einfach herrlich



Interessant ist, dass die in dem Flickr Album die 400gr Gabel fahren.

ich bin gerade von der 400er auf die 330er Gabel umgestiegen, da es farblich nicht mehr gepaßt hat. Die 400er zu verkaufen ist eine echte Aufgabe. Deswegen wundert mich da die Verwendung.

Hats irgendwelche Qualitätsprobleme bei den Gabeln gegeben? Hab ich was versäumt?

lg
Chris


----------



## Knaller2010 (10. Februar 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 181382


----------



## wildtor (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr Rotwild-Ritter!

hab gerade mein X1 aus den Händen meines Händlers befreit! 

jetzt muss es nur noch ein wenig wärmer hier werden...

und dann bekommt ihr ein paar Bilder aus artgerechter Umgebung sprich Odenwald 

hier schon mal zwar schlechte (weil Handycam, Finger taub und schlechtes Licht) Bilder...

freudige Grüsse,
wildtor


----------



## wildtor (11. Februar 2010)

so, nun aber die bilder...

übrigens X1 Pro in L mit Ergon GA1-Griffen (wie ich finde sehr bequem u. empfehlenswert @deichfräse auch optiscch...)


----------



## hhninja81 (11. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike Hoffentlich sehen wir demnächst bessere Bilder..... 
Das X1 scheint ja der Verkaufsschlager zu sein...


----------



## wildtor (11. Februar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike Hoffentlich sehen wir demnächst bessere Bilder.....
> Das X1 scheint ja der Verkaufsschlager zu sein...



danke danke!!
bilder können ja nur noch besser werden...
das mit dem verkaufsschlager könnte stimmen... habe mein bike am 29.01. bestellt und der händler meinte es war eines der letzten 10 in dieser grösse...


@deichfräse tschuldige die verwechslung s.o.
@orakel natürlich galt dir als "altem" X1ler der tipp mit den griffen!
grüsse
wildtor


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2010)

Ja, nach der ersten Fahrt kann ich es bestätigen.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet unauffällig und sensibel.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass für schwere Fahrer die Luftkammer zu groß ist.
Die brauchen dann viel Druck.
Aber die kann man ohne Aufwand verkleinern.

Lenkverhalten ist neutral bis spielerisch.
Sattel steht zentral, zum Treten gut.
Wer an der Obergrenze seiner Rahmengröße liegt, kann  ggf. eine gekröpfte Sattelstüzue vertragen.
Am  Bike meiner Freundin ist jetzt eine mit 25mm Versatz.

Mehr Infos gibt es, wenn der weiße Kram draußen wieder weg ist.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Februar 2010)

wildtor schrieb:


> so, nun aber die bilder...
> 
> übrigens X1 Pro in L mit Ergon GA1-Griffen (wie ich finde sehr bequem u. empfehlenswert @deichfräse auch optiscch...)



CoooooL, Glückwunsch 
Will auch ein neues Bike


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> CoooooL, Glückwunsch
> Will auch ein neues Bike



fragen Sie Ihren Händler oder Onlineshop....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> fragen Sie Ihren Händler oder Onlineshop....



und den freundlichen Bankberater


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2010)

Tafelsilber verkaufen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2010)

He Wildtor,
wer hat dein Bike zusammen gebaut?
Die vordere Bremsleitung hat da nix verloren!

Zum Schutz würde ich sie auf die Gabelinnenseite legen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Februar 2010)

Oder mein 2009er C1 ...
Ist zwar noch tip top, aber wenn ich Eure neuen Bikes sehe, wird man schon schwach.
Allerding muss ich noch 'ne Schippe drauf legen. Schaun mer Mal, vielleicht gibt es dieses Jahr mal wieder einen Bonus.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2010)

drücke dir die daumen!


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2010)

wildtor schrieb:


> @orakel natürlich galt dir als "altem" X1ler der tipp mit den griffen!
> grüsse
> wildtor


Danke, danke, werde nach weiteren Ausfahrten entscheiden ob ich nicht wieder die GA 1 ran mache, die org. Rotwild,obwohl sie schön sind mit dem gelaserten Logo, sind mir nach den ersten fahreindrücken zudünn.


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2010)

@wildtor
schreibe doch deine Erfahrungen dann im RX 1 Thread in der IG .


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @wildtor
> schreibe doch deine Erfahrungen dann im RX 1 Thread in der IG .



Wer ist IG?


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer ist IG?


IG=Intressengemeinschaft
der ist für alle Rotwildfahrer, Liebhaber und diejenigen die es noch werden wollen,es kann jeder der IG beitreten.
Du kucksch hier www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278


----------



## speedy32 (12. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> Telefoniere doch einfach nochmals mit ADP schicke ein Bild dazu und erkläre was sache ist


 

Hallo hier bin ich wieder. Habe euren Rat befolgt und mich an ADP von Rotwild gewannt. 


Wie es aussieht wurde die Bohrung, in der das Lager (23) eingepresst wird, auf der Innenseite mit lackiert, so das das Lager nicht 100% eingepreßt werden kann *oder* es wurde ein zu schmaler Joint Spacer (25) (der zwischen Link Age und Sattelstrebe montiert wird) eingebaut.


Auf jeden Fall habe ich von Rotwild in kürzester Zeit die breiteren Spacer per Post erhalten! Nach dem tausch der Spacer läuft der Hinterbau meines X1 wie geschmiert. 


Nochmals besten Dank an Rotwild für die freundliche und schnelle Hilfe. 

Gruß Stefan​


----------



## Knaller2010 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

habe mein Bike mit dem Dämpfer Protector satte 13g schwerer gemacht (inklusive Klettaufkleber) und muss wohl nun 2 Wochen auf Pizza und Bier verzichten um das auszugleichen...






Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2010)

So wird das aber nichts mit der Gewichtsreduzierung. 

Aber Scherz bei Seite. Über den Dämpferschutz habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Nur leider fahre ich einen Fox RP23. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es mit dem auch funktioniert. Muss das wohl mal testen.


----------



## Knaller2010 (12. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So wird das aber nichts mit der Gewichtsreduzierung.
> 
> Aber Scherz bei Seite. Über den Dämpferschutz habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Nur leider fahre ich einen Fox RP23. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es mit dem auch funktioniert. Muss das wohl mal testen.



Hmmm - guter Einwurf - frag doch mal Rotwild... - wie Du oben siehst, gibt's nen guten Service...

Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2010)

Och, bei Gelegenheit fahr ich mal zu meinem Händler und wenn ich dran denke, bau ich mir da mal einen ab zum Testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (12. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Och, bei Gelegenheit fahr ich mal zu meinem Händler und wenn ich dran denke, bau ich mir da mal einen ab zum Testen.



...aber vorsicht! Nicht das Du "aus Versehen" noch nen X1er kauftst...

Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2010)

Nö, ich hab ja schon dort einen Haufen Geld gelassen dieses Jahr.  
Ich warte auf das X2 nächstes Jahr.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Vielleicht 30Gramm?
> Die merkst du doch nicht im Brexbachtal, bei dem Schmodder.............


----------



## Knaller2010 (12. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> @Knaller2010
> Hallo bei dem Schmodder der am Dämpfer kleben bleibt ist der Dämpferschutz schon eine gute Idee.
> Wie wird er befestigt?
> 
> ...



Hi,
der wird mittels beiliegendem Klettverschlussaufkleber (boa - was für nen Wort) angebracht - den habe ich natürlich mitgewogen...

Ist Dein Carbon Lenker vielleicht noch innen verpackt ? Schütte mal die Späne raus...

Grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2010)

30 gr hier, 30 gr da, ruckzuck bist du auf über 12 Kg. 

Wer wirklich Leichtbau betreiben will, darf nicht bei Rotwild, Ritchey oder ähnlichen kaufen. Da muss es schon Schmolke/tune, Extralite oder Thompson sein. Und dann wird es teuer. Der Faktor Gewicht/Euro wird dann interessant.


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Februar 2010)

Und wenn wir dann alle unsere 8,5 kg Bikes fertig haben, dann brauchen wir natürlich auch noch einen Trainingsraum um unser Gewicht zu reduzieren. 
So einer wie Wolframs würde mir auch gefallen:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


>



Uiiih, Wolfman hat noch 2 Rahmen über


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Stimmt ja   was sind schon 30gr ist mir auch eigendlich egal.
> Nur abfinden mag ich mich nicht damit.
> Dafür ists ne Menge Geld für nen ollen Lenker.



Ich meinte eigentlich den Schutz für den Dämpfer. (hatte 30 Gramm geschätzt für das Teil)
Beim Lenker ist es schon ärgerlich, das stimmt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> IG=Intressengemeinschaft
> der ist für alle Rotwildfahrer, Liebhaber und diejenigen die es noch werden wollen,es kann jeder der IG beitreten.
> Du kucksch hier www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278



War da gerade mal wieder zu Besuch.
Schon 75 Teilnehmer 
Klasse Massnahme Deichfräse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (12. Februar 2010)

frad doch einfach mal bei rotwild nach. 

oder frag schrottrox, der hat doch das logo für die shirts gemacht.

die genaue farbmischung schickst du dann einfach an den menschen, der die aufkleber macht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

habe gerade 30g Schokolade vor mir liegen.................


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

.......schwupp den Tisch getunt, um 30g...............


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2010)

270g habe ich gestern weg gemacht!
Vielleicht sehen wir uns im Sommer nochmal auf dem Bike!


----------



## Sabo.g (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Ritter. Ich will nicht nerven sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich derzeit ein paar Sachen bei ebay versteiger. Unteranderem auch 3 Rotwild Trikots. Vielleicht ist ja was für euch dabei. 
Hier der Link: http://shop.ebay.de/Sabo.g/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

Schönes Wochenende
MFG Sabo


----------



## Knaller2010 (13. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 270g habe ich gestern weg gemacht!
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns im Sommer nochmal auf dem Bike!



Jungs, Ihr futtert zu viel Schokki - ihr braucht eher Heavy Duty als Carbon (Mittel-)Leichtbau...

Grüße an die "Tisch Gewichts Tuner"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (13. Februar 2010)

Obacht - Neuigkeiten auf der IG Rotwildpage bezüglich des Rotwildbesuchs...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....78&discussionid=2103&gmid=95308#gmessage95308

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr futtert zu viel Schokki - ihr braucht eher Heavy Duty als Carbon (Mittel-)Leichtbau...
> 
> Grüße an die "Tisch Gewichts Tuner"



Und geht mal ab und zu aufs K..

Das hilft


----------



## dischi07 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,

ich möchte auch einmal mein neues Rotwild R.R2 FS zum Besten geben:


----------



## Orakel (13. Februar 2010)

du kannst die Bilder auch hier reinstellen, es ist nicht jeder in Facebook.


----------



## Knaller2010 (13. Februar 2010)

dischi07 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwildgemeinde,
> 
> ich möchte auch einmal mein neues Rotwild R.R2 FS zum Besten geben:







Hier mal für die "Nicht-Face-Booker" wie mich...

Was wiegt denn die Gurke?

Greetz


----------



## dischi07 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

was lange währt wird endlich... jetzt steht auch bei mir nen Bild drin. 

Zur Zeit wiegt es noch 9,95 kg. Es werden aber noch einige Teile im laufe der nächsten Wochen ausgetauscht.


----------



## Orakel (13. Februar 2010)

dischi07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was lange währt wird endlich... jetzt steht auch bei mir nen Bild drin.
> 
> Zur Zeit wiegt es noch 9,95 kg. Es werden aber noch einige Teile im laufe der nächsten Wochen ausgetauscht.


bestimmt mit dem Ziel leichter zuwerden, das wird ein Thema für die gewichtsbrüder hier


----------



## dischi07 (13. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> bestimmt mit dem Ziel leichter zuwerden, das wird ein Thema für die gewichtsbrüder hier



Genau! 
Allerdings soll es auch, nach wie vor, tauglich für Touren in den Alpen oder einer Transalp bleiben. 
Leicht und Transalp... - nein, das ist kein Widerspruch in sich...


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fast.
Mein Einstieg in die AM Klasse.


----------



## Knaller2010 (13. Februar 2010)

Kommt das aus der "Vitrine"? Da ist ja noch kein Fizzelchen Dreck dran - oder hast Du Indoor Trainingsbahn?

Schöner Hirsch 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (13. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fast.
> Mein Einstieg in die AM Klasse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. Februar 2010)

So bin jetzt auch mit meinen E1 der Gewichtstuning Gruppe beigetreten, und habs geschafft mein Bike um 1,9 Kg zu reduzieren!!!

Wie?

ganz einfach ich habe mal die Räder weggelassen 

Schönes Wochenende

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Kommt das aus der "Vitrine"? Da ist ja noch kein Fizzelchen Dreck dran - oder hast Du Indoor Trainingsbahn?
> 
> Schöner Hirsch
> 
> Greetz



 Fast 

Ich bin gerade erst fertig geworden und morgen gehts raus in die freie Wildbahn. Ich war vor kurzen schon einmal, allerdings war der Wald komplett vereist unter der Schneedecke und die Ausrutscher waren vorprogrammiert. Dann war der Vorbau zu lang.
Dazu hatte noch meine alte Bremse gestreikt. 

Aber jetzt bin soweit durch. Es folgt noch ein anderer Laufradsatz.

Aber mit dem hier gehts auch

I  my RFC


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Schöner Hirsch.
> Aber schau mal nach Deinem Ventil am HR.
> Steht ganz schön schief...



Hatte ich nach den Bildern auch bemerkt und korrigiert.  Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Schefa,

was wiegt denn Dein Bike? Schaut absolut Klasse aus.

Viel Spass damit.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habs noch nicht gewogen. Aber das Hol ich gleich mal nach.


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

14,2 kg


----------



## Fahrnix (13. Februar 2010)

dischi07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was lange währt wird endlich... jetzt steht auch bei mir nen Bild drin.
> 
> Zur Zeit wiegt es noch 9,95 kg. Es werden aber noch einige Teile im laufe der nächsten Wochen ausgetauscht.



Hallo,

wie immer der obligatorische Hinweis eine Teileliste zu veröffentlichen .

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Radeln.


----------



## at021971 (13. Februar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> ....wie immer der obligatorische Hinweis eine Teileliste zu veröffentlichen ......


 
Und zwar hier in der IG Rotwild Gewichte (Rahmen & Komplettbikes) 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> 14,2 kg



Ventilkäppchen weglassen, bringt noch ein paar Gramm.
Tolle Aufnahmen 
Endlich mal wieder Bilder


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr futtert zu viel Schokki - ihr braucht eher Heavy Duty als Carbon (Mittel-)Leichtbau...
> 
> Grüße an die "Tisch Gewichts Tuner"



Na mein knapp 15kg Bike hält mich schon aus.
Aber ich muss sitzen bleiben, sonst knicken meine schwachen Beine unter der Last ein....


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

Also ich denke mit dem Gewicht liege ich noch im guten Bereich. Mir war und ist halt Haltbarkeit und Ausdauer der Teile wichtiger als 1 KG. Aber trotzdem mal in die Runde gefragt, wo fängt man bei der Gewichtoptimierung an? Laufräder? Mäntel?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> Also ich denke mit dem Gewicht liege ich noch im guten Bereich. Mir war und ist halt Haltbarkeit und Ausdauer der Teile wichtiger als 1 KG. Aber trotzdem mal in die Runde gefragt, wo fängt man bei der Gewichtoptimierung an? Laufräder? Mäntel?



Speckmantel....


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Speckmantel....


----------



## Floppy69 (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Radsports 
Bin neu bei euch, und wollte mich mal kurz melden.
Ich bin 40 Jahre jung und seit einem Jahr zurück auf meinem Bike.
(ca. 2000 Kilometer im Jahr.)
Seit meiner ersten Ausfahrt im letzten Jahr träume ich von einem Fully.
(Isch hab etwas Rücken !! )

Beim stöbern im Netz und Presse bin ich auf *Rotwild* gestoßen.

Und wenn man eure Beträge so liest, sehen die nicht nur gut aus sondern lassen sich auch gut fahren.

Wenn nur das liebe Geld ......

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2010)

....tu was für deine Gesundheit!


----------



## schaefa (13. Februar 2010)

Floppy69 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Radsports
> Bin neu bei euch, und wollte mich mal kurz melden.
> Ich bin 40 Jahre jung und seit einem Jahr zurück auf meinem Bike.
> (ca. 2000 Kilometer im Jahr.)
> ...



Hallo,

also wenn du nicht auf das aktuellste Model scharf bist, findest du einige Rahmen, die auch guenstig über die Ladentheke gehen.

Ich selbst wurde auch auf dem Weg zum Rotwild Freund. 

Also wenn du ein wenig suchst, auch hier im Bikemarkt, findest du sicher über kurz oder etwas länger etwas passendes für dich, das auch noch erschwinglich ist.

VG Frank


----------



## Floppy69 (13. Februar 2010)

Ein R.C1 FS mit Magura Gabel und Bremsen finde ich klasse. 
Paßt auch gut zu meinem Geldbeutel.

Neu und aktuell wäre schon schön.

Gruß


----------



## Knaller2010 (13. Februar 2010)

@all

was ich hier lesen muss...
 ich bin gespannt Euch alle am Tag der offenen Tür bei ADP zu treffen - allerdings habe ich immer mehr die Vermutung, dass Ihr alle dick, alt und grau seid 

... naja kann ja nicht jeder so gut aussehen und perfekt trainiert sein wie ich:





Greetz


----------



## at021971 (13. Februar 2010)

Floppy69 schrieb:


> .....Wenn nur das liebe Geld ......


 
Wenn es um den günstigen Einstieg in unseren Kreis geht, ist dies genau der richtige Zeitpunkt. Selten gab es die Vorjahresmodelle günstiger als in diesem Jahr. Das hängt mit Sicherheit mit dem doch mit der für das Modelljahr 2010 durchgeführten Verjüngung bzw. Modernisierung der Marke Rotwild und dem typischen Rotwild-Design zusammen.

Schau mal bei www.fun-corner.de (R.GT1 für 2.099 EUR / R.GT2 für 2.799 EUR / R.C1 FS für 2.299 EUR / R.R1 HT 1.699 EUR / R.R1 FS für 2.899 EUR) oder www.s-tec-sports.de (R.C1 FS für 2.199 EUR / R.GT2 Rahmen für 1.899 EUR / R.R1 HT Rahmen für 849 EUR / R.R1 FS Rahmen 1.449 EUR / R.R2 HT Rahmen für 1.199 EUR / R.R2 FS Rahmen für 1.899 EUR......) vorbei. Viele Händler haben derzeit die 2009er Modelle zu sehr attraktiven Preise im Angebot. Auch unser Freud Schaltwerk (www.schaltwerk-bikes.de) hat einige sehr günstige 2009er Rahmen bzw. Rahmen/Gabel-Kombinationen in Angebot. Schick ihm mal eine PN oder rufe Ihn an.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> Also ich denke mit dem Gewicht liege ich noch im guten Bereich. Mir war und ist halt Haltbarkeit und Ausdauer der Teile wichtiger als 1 KG. Aber trotzdem mal in die Runde gefragt, wo fängt man bei der Gewichtoptimierung an? Laufräder? Mäntel?



Du hast absolut recht. Ich frage mich sowieso, wie wichtig das Thema Gewicht bei der Leistungsoptimierung unserer Räder ist.
Im Vergleich zu den Diskussionen im Motocross (zumindest beim Fully finde ich den Vergleich nicht abwegig) war das Gewicht eigendlich sogut wie kein Thema.
Da geht es um:


Haltbarkeit/Stabilität: halten Fahrwerk, Dämpfer, Felgen

Sitzgeometrie: wie sitzte ich auf dem Bock

Fahrwerksgeometrie: Radstand, Bodenfreiheit, Kinematik

Traktion: welche Reifen welcher Luftdruck bei welchem Boden

Fahrwerkseinstellung: Zug-Druckstufen, Federraten vorne und hinten

Leistung: da wird der Vergleich dann schwierig, da gehts bei uns ehrer um Fitness...

Gibt es nicht auch bei uns wichtigere Themen als Gewicht?
Habe mich damals für ein C1 Cross in XL entschieden, weil:


es bei meinen 1,95 m ergonomisch super passt.

für meine 95kg einen sehr soliden Rahmen, Fahrwerk, Laufräder hat.

super geil aussieht......

Jetzt überlege ich mir eher:
welche Reifen sind die Richtigen?
wie stimme ich das Fahrwek optimal auf mich ab?

und wie bekomme ich meine Fitness wieder hin


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fast.
> Mein Einstieg in die AM Klasse.


toller Aufbau, bin es dreieinhalb Jahre gefahrn, erstklassiger Hinterbau mit geiler Optik


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

Floppy69 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Radsports
> Bin neu bei euch, und wollte mich mal kurz melden.
> Ich bin 40 Jahre jung und seit einem Jahr zurück auf meinem Bike.
> (ca. 2000 Kilometer im Jahr.)
> ...


och ich hätte da im Bikemarkt etwas zu verkaufen.
Nur so


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Du hast absolut recht. Ich frage mich sowieso, wie wichtig das Thema Gewicht bei der Leistungsoptimierung unserer Räder ist.
> Im Vergleich zu den Diskussionen im Motocross (zumindest beim Fully finde ich den Vergleich nicht abwegig) war das Gewicht eigendlich sogut wie kein Thema.
> Da geht es um:
> 
> ...


bei den Reifen bin ich am überlegen ob es wirklich 2,4er sein müssen, nach dem am X1 die Contis 2,2" drauf sind und die super Funktionieren, nachdem Besuch bei ADP wirst du ein perfektes Setup haben


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> bei den Reifen bin ich am überlegen ob es wirklich 2,4er sein müssen, nach dem am X1 die Contis 2,2" drauf sind und die super Funktionieren,



Stimmt, die 2.4er sehen zwar voll fett aus, als Nachteil hast Du aber höhere Rollwiederstände und höhere ungefederte Massen. Wobei die Traktion beim 2,4er nicht unbedingt besser sein muss als beim 2.2er.
Und 'ne höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit beim breiteren Reifen Dir 'nen Platten einzufangen 

Guter Hinweis und 'ne Überlegung wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (14. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die 2.4er sehen zwar voll fett aus, als Nachteil hast Du aber höhere Rollwiederstände und höhere ungefederte Massen.



das musst du mir jetzt aber erklären 

größere rotierende masse ist klar. 

aber ungefedert?
und höherer rollwiderstand?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das musst du mir jetzt aber erklären
> 
> größere rotierende masse ist klar.
> 
> ...



Also, ich versuche es mal, bitte steinigt mich nicht das können andere sicher besser erklären.....

Je breiter die Schlappen, desto höher grundsätzlich die Rollwiderstände. Bedeutet Du musst relativ mehr Kraft aufwenden, diese zu überwinden um Geschwindigkeit zu halten/aufzubauen....
Breite Reifen, bedeutet auch nicht unbedingt mehr Traktion. Schau mal z.B. bei Rally Autos die fahren bei loosem Untergrund oder Schnee extrem schmale Räder.
Auflagefläche braucht man wo extrem viel Power in Vortrieb umgewandelt und auf den Boden gebracht werden muss. Bei meinen Waden zur Zeit leider überhaupt nicht der Fall 
Beim Bremsen ist das aber anders, da können bei festem Untergrund breite Reifen mit 'ner weichen Mischung gepaart mit 'ner guten Bremsanlage schon helfen.

Ungefederte Massen.
Wenn Gewicht sparen, dann dort wo die Teile noch ungefedert sind.
Will bedeuten: Reifen, Felgen, Schwinge, Gabelunterrohre, Bremsen...

Denn die Federung ist um so besser, bzw. reaktionsschneller je weniger ungefedertes Gewicht im Verhältniss zum Gefederten Du hast.
Dazu kommt, das Du weniger Energie aufwenden musst, die rotierende Masse in Bewegung zu setzten.

Daher sollte man bei der Gewichtseinsparung besonders auf leichte Bremsen, Felgen, Reifen achten.


Alles nicht so einfach. Der beste Kompromiss macht es wohl, abhängig von Deiner individuellen Fahrweise, Streckenprofil, Einsatzbedingungen, Wetter, Geldbeutel....
Aber das macht es ja so spannend. Denke gerade bei Reifen-Fahrwerk lässt sich die Bike Performance wesentlich optimieren.

Aber all das macht nur Sinn, wenn man ein Leistungs/Fitness Niveau hat, welches die Voraussetzung schafft, diese Verbesserungen auch in Ergebnisse umzusetzten. 

Bin mal gespannt wie Rotwild und die Fahrer Ihre Wettkampf Bikes bei Topeak oder Fiat Rotwild tuned.
Werde nächsten Monat bei unserem Besuch mal fragen.


----------



## -JONAS- (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon die Bilder vom "Professional Dealer Tuning" gesehen ? 
Habe ich gerade auf der Rotwild Seite entdeckt:

http://rotwild.de/de/rotwild/bildgalerien/professional-dealer-tuning.html

mfg,
Jonas


----------



## acid-driver (14. Februar 2010)

hm, macht das mit den ungefederten massen wirklich was aus?
mtb bremsen unterscheiden sich im gramm-bereich. 
beim auto...ok (kenn ich mich nicht aus, wird aber mehr sein als beim fahrrad )

das mit dem rollwiderstand gilt in der tat nur für die straße.

im gelände gilt: breiterer reifen mit viel profil mit wenig druck = geringer rollwiderstand. 
auf der straße: schmaler reifen mit wenig profil mit hohem druck = geringer rollwiderstand


----------



## at021971 (14. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ...das mit dem rollwiderstand gilt in der tat nur für die straße.
> 
> im gelände gilt: breiterer reifen mit viel profil mit wenig druck = geringer rollwiderstand.
> auf der straße: schmaler reifen mit wenig profil mit hohem druck = geringer rollwiderstand


 
Das würde ich so nicht uneingeschränkt unterschreiben. Das kann man nicht nur auf die Strasse begrenzen. Über all dort, wo es mehr oder weniger ohne Unebenheiten zugeht, und dazu gehören auch Forstautobahn und vergleichbar ebene Stecken, wird ein breiter Reifen eine erhöhten Rollwiderstand haben. Der Vorteil breite, oder besser volumiger Reifen, kommt erst zur Geltung, wenn diese sich bei niedrigem Luftdruck auf recht unebener Strecke nicht über jeden Kiesel quälen müssen, sonderen diesen mehr oder weniger aufsaugen und über ihn hinweggleiten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (14. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Also, ich versuche es mal, bitte steinigt mich nicht das können andere sicher besser erklären.....
> 
> Je breiter die Schlappen, desto höher grundsätzlich die Rollwiderstände. Bedeutet Du musst relativ mehr Kraft aufwenden, diese zu überwinden um Geschwindigkeit zu halten/aufzubauen....
> Breite Reifen, bedeutet auch nicht unbedingt mehr Traktion. Schau mal z.B. bei Rally Autos die fahren bei loosem Untergrund oder Schnee extrem schmale Räder.
> ...



Hallo,

mir kommt da ein Laufradtest in den Sinn bei dem die Zeitschrift Downhilllaufräder gegen Tune supergeil auf einer ansteigenden Strecke getestet haben - Zeitvergleich. Im Ergebnis war der 1 kg schwerere LRS ähnlich schnell, möglicherweise schneller - weiß ich nicht mehr genau.

Meine Erklärung: Wenn das olle Trägheitsmoment (id) am Laufrad mal in Bewegung ist, ist es nur schwerer zu stoppen. Dampfwalzeneffekt. Die routierenden Massen sind dann halt schwerer zu stoppen und helfen so unrunden Tritt, Wurzeln, usw. besser zu bewältigen . Siehe auch 29" Hype. Da laufen ja die Laufräder soo toll. Acid: du studierst bestimmt was Ingenieurmäßiges und hast Zeit: Bitte mal kurz bei einem 29" und 26" Rad berechnen und den Schnittpunkt (Gewicht) bestimmen, bei dem beide LRS gleich laufen sollten .


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm, macht das mit den ungefederten massen wirklich was aus?
> mtb bremsen unterscheiden sich im gramm-bereich.
> beim auto...ok (kenn ich mich nicht aus, wird aber mehr sein als beim fahrrad )



Logo, beim Auto sind Gewichte und Geschwindigkeiten grösser, da haben die Effekte sicherlich einen grösseren Einfluss.
Aber auch beim Motorrad/Crosser sind das ganze wesentliche Überlegungen zur Bestimmung des richtigen Set-ups.
In wie weit die Theorie bzw, Abstimmungsregeln auch auf das MTB Tuning anzuwenden sind, gute Frage.
Was meint Ihr? 

Ich werde mal versuchen bei unserem Rotwild Besuch Ende nächsten Monats rauszufinden was die Jungs von Rotwild meinen.
Will mir jedenfalls gute Tips zur richtigen Fahrwerkseinstellung holen.


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Februar 2010)

...und so lange ihr hier grübelt und rechnet - mal wieder was zum Guggen von meiner heutigen Schneefahrt:












Immer noch ohne Variostütze...nun warte ich schon zwei Wochen auf das gute Stück

Ich fahr übrigens möglichst breite Reifen - am liebsten Maxxis Minion und High Roller in 2,5"...und wenn se nicht leichter laufen, dann sorgen sie auf jeden Fall für erhöhten Trainingseffekt.

Aber ich bilde mir ein, dass ein breiter Reifen mit 1,2 - 1,5 Bar Luft viel komfortabler abrollt - zumindest im Gelände. Auf der Straße sieht das natürlich anderst aus...aber wer will schon mit dem MTB auf Teer fahren


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...und so lange ihr hier grübelt und rechnet - mal wieder was zum Guggen von meiner heutigen Schneefahrt:



Da hast Du schön recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (14. Februar 2010)

Wollte euch aber nicht stören, in euren Gedanken und Überlegungen - macht ja auch Sinn, die richtige Bereifung für sich selbst zu finden.

Bin eben über ein gaaaanz altes Bild gestolpert - da galten 2,1er Schlappen schon als Megafett. Mein Bikekumpel und ich sind furchtbar gerne die IRC Myhtos Faltreifen gefahren. So auch bei dieser 65 km-Runde...

Ihr werdet die Stelle kennen


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...
> Immer noch ohne Variostütze...nun warte ich schon zwei Wochen auf das gute Stück


ich hab das X1 diese Woche mit der K950i ausgerüstet, jetzt kommt noch die Hope mit den neuen Scheiben ran, die XT Shifter werde ich wahrscheinlich gegen die X0 tauschen die ich noch rumliegen habe, irgendwie paast mir die Ergonomie der SH shifter nach drei jahren X0 nimmer.
Bilder gibts dann


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

ha, hab erst gestern mit nem Kumpel über den IRC Mythos geredet, den wir beide anfangs in 1,9 danach in 2,1 gefahren sind, war zu der Zeit ein richtig Geiler Reifen


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Februar 2010)

Hrhrhr, ist zwar schon über 10 Jahre her, aber mit so manchen Schluffen (ich nenne keine Namen) könnten sie noch locker mithalten. Bin sie gerne und auch ziemlich lange gefahren.


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Februar 2010)

Ja, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass man den Weg der KS recht einfach begrenzen kann, hätte ich mir auch diese bestellt. Leider bekam ich die Info zu spät und ich hatte mir schon die Crank Brothers bestellt...
Ich kann nähmlich nur 100 mm gebrauchen.


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass man den Weg der KS recht einfach begrenzen kann, hätte ich mir auch diese bestellt. Leider bekam ich die Info zu spät und ich hatte mir schon die Crank Brothers bestellt...
> Ich kann nähmlich nur 100 mm gebrauchen.


für meine Fr. hab ich die CB Joplin R4 daliegen, laut meinem Händler ist z.Z. nur die 30,9mm lieferbar, ist sehr schön verarbeitet, kommt ruckzuck rausgefahrn, bis jetzt im trockenen und bei angenhemen 21° im Zimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir auch die Joplin bestellt. HIER.

Obwohl sofort verfügbar dransteht, warte ich immer noch. Werde morgen mal ein Mail schreiben...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich hab das X1 diese Woche mit der K950i ausgerüstet, jetzt kommt noch die Hope mit den neuen Scheiben ran, die XT Shifter werde ich wahrscheinlich gegen die X0 tauschen die ich noch rumliegen habe, irgendwie paast mir die Ergonomie der SH shifter nach drei jahren X0 nimmer.
> Bilder gibts dann



Hallo Orakel,

bin auch dabei mir ne KS zu kaufen; Hast Du die 950er mit "Fernbedienung" vom Lenker aus (wie auch immer das heist)?

und wie biste damit zufrieden? Hier gibts ja ein Forum was sich mit den automatischen Sattelstützen beschäftigt, und da gibt es viel Trouble mit den KS Stützen.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Februar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Orakel,
> 
> bin auch dabei mir ne KS zu kaufen; Hast Du die 950er mit "Fernbedienung" vom Lenker aus (wie auch immer das heist)?
> 
> ...



In meinem Bekanntenkreis fahren auch viele die KS. Bei allenen wurde anstandslos umgetauscht, nachdem die Riefen aufgetreten sind. Bis jetzt sind an den neuen Stützen noch keine weiteren Defekte aufgetreten. Wie gesagt, ich hätte sie auch genommen...


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

@Mainbiker363
ich hab sie erst montiert, bei diesem Wetter mit der ganzen weisen bracht  fahre ich nicht so gerne. Ist ohne Remote was vll. ein fehler war, beim kurzen ausprobieren vorm Haus fand ich es ein wenig wackelig eine Hand am lenker die andere unterm Sattel, kann mir vorstellen dass es in rauhen Gelände nicht der Hit ist.
Aber schau mor moal.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. Februar 2010)

@Orakel
ja das dachte ich mir auch, und möchte die 950er mir Remote; Die ist allerdings noch nicht zu bekommen. War zwar für Feb. angekündigt, aber schaunmermal ob sie im März lieferbar ist. 
Ich persönlich glaube das so ne Stütze grad so in den Regionen wo ich meistens fahre (Fränkische Schweiz, Hassberge, Fichtelgebirge und Steigerwald) wo es im Wechsel auf und ab geht Vorteile bringt.
Werde mal eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

@Mainbiker
in dem besagten Forum (auto.Sastü) hier lese ich abundan auch mit, ist sehr Intressant.
War der Meinung dass es die 2010er 950 i mit Remote schon zukaufen gibt.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (14. Februar 2010)

@Orakel

werde nochmals ckecken ob se mittlerweile Lieferbar ist.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (14. Februar 2010)

geh Olympia gucken.


----------



## Kettenschleifer (14. Februar 2010)

Ihr werdet die Stelle kennen







[/quote]

Ist es die Uina Schlucht?


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Februar 2010)

Jep - 100 Punkte!!!

...da war sie allerdings noch nicht so bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash (15. Februar 2010)

Am Wochenende habe ich bei meinem RFC 0.4 das X-Linkage zur Wartung demontiert, jetzt wo ich es wieder zusammenbauen wollte habe ich die Anleitung von Rotwild runtergeladen und mir was fällt mir auf? Es fehlen einige Unterlegscheiben (Ich habe den Rahmen von Privat gekauft). Jetzt dachte ich nicht so schlimm, schreibe ich mal Rotwild an, die werden sicherlich nicht die Welt kosten, allerdings war die Antwort, das es die Scheiben nur im Set mit Lager gibt und nicht einzeln. Habe mich dann an den Rotwild Händler Schmalley in Wuppertal gewandt, super nett übrigens! Mal sehen was er machen kann. 

Weiss einer von euch wo ich ansonsten folgende Unterlegscheiben bekommen könnte?

2x nr. 10 PE-Scheibe 18.2x26x1.9

2x nr. 12 PE-Scheibe 18,2x21.4x1.9

2x nr. 13 shim 12,2x22x1.2

2x nr. 16 shim 12x17.5x1.2

Vielen Dank im voraus!!!!


----------



## schaefa (15. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> Am Wochenende habe ich bei meinem RFC 0.4 das X-Linkage zur Wartung demontiert, jetzt wo ich es wieder zusammenbauen wollte habe ich die Anleitung von Rotwild runtergeladen und mir was fällt mir auf?



Eine Frage: Könntest du mir die Anleitung per Mail senden? Oedr den Link zur Anleitung.

Wäre super nett.


----------



## at021971 (15. Februar 2010)

Hier findest Du alle Monatgeanleitungen und vieles mehr von ADP für deren Rotwild Bikes:
http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/montageanleitungen-a-setup

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nismo99 (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich platze mal mit `nem neuen Thema rein.

Bin auf der Suche nach dem B160c Lenker von letztem Jahr (Sichtcarbon/ Mittelteil in weiß...). 

Hat jemand einen Tip


----------



## schaefa (16. Februar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hier findest Du alle Monatgeanleitungen und vieles mehr von ADP für deren Rotwild Bikes:
> http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/montageanleitungen-a-setup
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Vielen Dank


----------



## akeuler (16. Februar 2010)

So dann geselle ich mich mal zu den Rotwild Rittern 

Rotwild GT1 mit Rohloff Speedhub

Das Baby wird mein altes Poison Zyankali in Rente und mich im Sommer über die Alpen bringen.

Endlich mal ein richtiges Mountain-Bike.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Februar 2010)

servus!
hier mal ein brandaktuelles update meines RDH´s.
viel spaß beim gucken. 






jetz noch weisse kringel mit goldener nabe, dann ab zum hopsen


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Februar 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> servus!
> hier mal ein brandaktuelles update meines RDH´s.
> viel spaß beim gucken.
> 
> jetz noch weisse kringel mit goldener nabe, dann ab zum hopsen



Steht es jetzt nicht merh zum Verkauf? Du hattest es ja ne Zeit lang hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## hhninja81 (17. Februar 2010)

Für alle MTB-, Rotwild- und Irina Kalentieva-Fans gibt es bei Petejupp eine gigantische Auswahl von Racebilder. Lohnt sich mal vorbei zu sehen 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6851480#post6851480

Die aktuelle Seite gehört Irina....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Steht es jetzt nicht merh zum Verkauf? Du hattest es ja ne Zeit lang hier im Bikemarkt.



ach zuerst war ich mir unschlüssig und wenig zeit und bock.
aber jetzt hab ich durch zufall für nen unanständig günstigen preis ne shiver ergattert und bin quasi wieder "back to the roots".
jetzt zieh ich das projekt durch!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Februar 2010)

Und dann fliegt die Boxxer wieder raus? Ist die Marzocchi besser?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und dann fliegt die Boxxer wieder raus? Ist die Marzocchi besser?



ja die hab ich nur gekauft damit ich überhaupt was hab, falls es zur saison geht. das wäre eh nur übergangsweise gewesen.
hatte von anfang an vor ne andere gabel drauf zumachen. hab die boxxer halt billig bekommen und nicht lange rum gefackelt.
nun hab ich sie teuer wieder losbekommen und mir die shiver für nen spottpreis gekauft.

die boxxer ist auf jeden fall keine schlechte gabel, aber ich mags lieber bissi wuchtiger. so filigran usw. ist nicht mein ding. passt auch so jetzt besser zu rahmen find ich. dazu kommt noch das ich auch kein leichtgewicht bin, deshalb umso eher ne fette, stabile gabel


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Februar 2010)

Dann bin ich mal auf ein Fotoupdate gespannt. Zieh das durch, der Rahmen ist zu schön und zu selten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2010)

Hat mal jemand was der neuen Bremsflüssigkeit "ATE DOT 5 light" gehört?
Soll das Systemgewicht der Bremse senken?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. Februar 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal auf ein Fotoupdate gespannt. Zieh das durch, der Rahmen ist zu schön und zu selten.



ich bin noch am grübeln ob gelbe deemax oder Sun mtx39 weiss,schwarze speichen und goldene nabe.
die deemax ist halt kultig in gelb aber rein von der farbgebung her würde mir die zweite variante auch zusagen.
vllt komm ich ja noch günstig an ne deemax, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (18. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand was der neuen Bremsflüssigkeit "ATE DOT 5 light" gehört?
> Soll das Systemgewicht der Bremse senken?


Von wieviel Grämmla reda mor doa


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Februar 2010)

...die Grammfeilscher wieder...

Ich mach Gegenzug mein Radl ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer

Heute ist sie gekommen, nach etlichen Wochen warten (die Mieze war auch schon neugierig...):






Die CrankBrothers in 31,6 - jetzt ist sie lieferbar!






Bockschwer - täten einige hier sagen


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ich bin noch am grübeln ob gelbe deemax oder Sun mtx39 weiss,schwarze speichen und goldene nabe.
> die deemax ist halt kultig in gelb aber rein von der farbgebung her würde mir die zweite variante auch zusagen.
> vllt komm ich ja noch günstig an ne deemax, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht



DeeMax hat einen Gleitring im Freilauf.
Der zernagt nach einer Zeit die Nabe, irreperabel!
Lass besser die Finger davon wenn du viel fährst..........


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> DeeMax hat einen Gleitring im Freilauf.
> Der zernagt nach einer Zeit die Nabe, irreperabel!
> Lass besser die Finger davon wenn du viel fährst..........



okay.....das ist mir neu.

naja, ich komm eigentlich nur am we zum fahren. hmm, dann lass ich das mal mit der deemax.


----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2010)

Update, jetzt mit KindShock K950i und meiner "alten" Hope M 4, ist etwas schwerer dadurch geworden, um wieviel das muss ich noch gegen Wiegen, aber es steigert nochmals den Fahrspass (wenns noch möglich ist) 
Ich sehs selber, die Optik hat durch die Stahlflexleitungen etwas gelieden, bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht die normalen Bremsleitungen ran mache.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Februar 2010)

leck mich am ärmel, ist das ding geil. 

würden die das teil in diezenbach schweißen, hätt ich aus so eins 

die hintere verlegng der bremsleitung sieht irgendwie suspekt aus, muss das so?
ja, schade, dass es keine schwarzen stahlflexleitungen gibt (oder hab ich bis jetzt nur nicht gefunden?)...


----------



## .t1mo (19. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ....aber es steigert nochmals den Fahrspass (wenns noch möglich ist)



Sieht wirklich extrem nach Spass aus. Tolles Rad


----------



## cervus-elaphus (19. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute, hab heute Bescheid von Rotwild bekommen, dass die WC Rahmen immer noch nicht eingetroffen sind und die Auslieferung sich bis Mitte März verzögert. Dann sind es 5 Monate Wartezeit - neuer Rekord. Muss ich mir eben mit meinem Adrenalin die Zeit vertreiben.


----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> leck mich am ärmel, ist das ding geil.
> 
> würden die das teil in diezenbach schweißen, hätt ich aus so eins
> 
> ...


die hintere Bremsleitung Verlegung gehört so, sind extra Ösen vorhanden,die leitung ist generell zulang, es kommt eine in schwarz hin, das habe ich schon mal gekuckt, zbs. von Goodrige gibt es eine als stahlflex in carbonoptik, muss morgen eh zum Händler dann klär ich das.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Februar 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ...von Goodrige gibt es eine als stahlflex in carbonoptik...



da bitte ich um bilder 
sind die auch für öl zugelassen, weißt du das zufällig aus dem stehgreif?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (19. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da bitte ich um bilder
> sind die auch für öl zugelassen, weißt du das zufällig aus dem stehgreif?


du meinst jetzt DOT oder ?
gehe mal davon aus es stand "alle Hopes ausser C2" dabei
www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Brem...sleitung-Stahlflex-carbon-schwarz::13170.html


----------



## acid-driver (19. Februar 2010)

nene, das ding soll ja an meine magura, von daher öl 

preis ist allerdings heftig


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2010)

Wow, unser Ritter Fred entwickelt sich ja immer besser 
200.000 Hits, 4.000 Beiträge, 80 Teilnehmer in der eigenen IG.
Und dank Deichfräse und Knaller haben wir sogar 2 Exclusive Firmenbesuche organisiert.
Wo gibt's denn so was?
Echt geil finde ich


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow, unser Ritter Fred entwickelt sich ja immer besser
> 200.000 Hits, 4.000 Beiträge, 80 Teilnehmer in der eigenen IG.
> Und dank Deichfräse und Knaller haben wir sogar 2 Exclusive Firmenbesuche organisiert.
> Wo gibt's denn so was?
> Echt geil finde ich



Ja, mal ein dickes Lob für euer Engagement


----------



## Knaller2010 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

  es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten zum Thema Tag der offenen Tür bezüglich der T-Shirts! Schaut mal in der IG nach!!!!!

  ...bis gleich
    Knaller2010


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten zum Thema Tag der offenen Tür bezüglich der T-Shirts! Schaut mal in der IG nach!!!!!
> 
> ...



Cool, 
jetzt  bekommen wir sogar Eigene ShirtZ. 

ThanX Knaller


----------



## Knaller2010 (20. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da kann sich der Rotwildritterthread freuen noch nicht beschitten worden zu sein. Normalerweise wird bei erreichen von 3000 Postings der Thread geteilt. Was in unserem Westerwaldthread der Brexbachgemsen auch unter Protest nicht rückgängig gemacht wurde und so schon zum Teil verstümmelt.




...bring die bloß nicht auf so 'ne Idee...

Ich liebe dieses Forum und habe bereits einen Investionssparplan für nen X2er (kommt sicherlich nächstes Jahr) erstellt...

Greetz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Cool,
> jetzt  bekommen wir sogar Eigene ShirtZ.
> 
> ThanX Knaller



NAtürlich auch grosses Dankeschön an SchrottRox fürs Logo und Deichfräse fürs organisieren


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Da kann sich der Rotwildritterthread freuen noch nicht beschnitten worden zu sein. Normalerweise wird bei erreichen von 3000 Postings der Thread geteilt. Was in unserem Westerwaldthread der Brexbachgemsen auch unter Protest nicht rückgängig gemacht wurde und so schon zum Teil verstümmelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie, was, warum  Thread geteilt 
Erlär mal mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2010)

Finde ich doof 
Hoffe die Vorgänger Threads bleiben wenigstens erhalten......


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2010)

ja klar bleiben die erhalten. 
und so schlimm finde ich das auch nicht. 
unser "projekt lightfreerider" thread wurde auch geteilt, das meiste interessiert eh keinen mehr


----------



## Knaller2010 (20. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ja klar bleiben die erhalten.
> und so schlimm finde ich das auch nicht.
> unser "projekt lightfreerider" thread wurde auch geteilt, das meiste interessiert eh keinen mehr



...warte auf die Diskussionen um mein X2er im nächsten Jahr mit 9,853264100268632 kg - nach dem "Hohlfräsen" der Titalschrauben...
Greetz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...warte auf die Diskussionen um mein X2er im nächsten Jahr mit 9,853264100268632 kg - nach dem "Hohlfräsen" der Titalschrauben...
> Greetz



Aber immer schön an das Gesamtgewicht denken 
Bei mir zur ZEit 107 kg (95+12)


----------



## Orakel (20. Februar 2010)

zum Gewichtsthema, ich schwimm gegen den Strom, durch den tausch der Sastü und der Hope ist das X1 jetzt knappe 500gr. schwerer geworden, hat den vorteil dass die Hangabtriebkraft höher wird ergo runter wirds von alleine schneller,heist weniger Träblla
Die schwarze Bremsleitung ist bestellt.


----------



## schaefa (21. Februar 2010)

schaefa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> noch nicht ganz fertig, aber fast.
> Mein Einstieg in die AM Klasse.



So langsam wird es fertig. Ventilstellung habe ich auch bedacht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (21. Februar 2010)

Wow, der LRsatz sieht mal Geil aus am 04er, passt voll


----------



## Schaltwerk- (21. Februar 2010)

Die Bilder sind ja mal erste Sahne! Denke du bist vom Fach, oder?


----------



## schaefa (21. Februar 2010)

Vom Fach wuerde ich nicht sagen. Aber ein Hobby neben dem biken ist es durchaus.


----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2010)

die bilder sind sehr gut! da fallen gleich die billigen kabelbinder am hinterbau auf 

würde evtl das schaltwerk noch gegen eins mit shadow-technik tauschen, dann hast du diese schlinge hinten nicht. 

der laufradsatz sieht aber echt mal genial aus


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Februar 2010)

Fesches Bike schaefa 
Coole Bilder 
Wie bekomme ich auch so etwas hin ? Was ist das Geheimnis?


----------



## schaefa (21. Februar 2010)

Meinst du wie du so Bilder hinbekommst? Experimentiere mit dem Licht und orientiere dich an der Drittel Regel bzw.  dem goldenen Schnitt.


----------



## Sabo.g (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ritter, Trikots gefällig?

Die ist die *letzte Möglichkeit* mitzusteigern:

http://shop.ebay.de/Sabo.g/m.html?_i..._sop=12&_rdc=1

MFG Sabo


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Schaefa,

Deine Bilder sind geil geworden, möchte auch mal meinen Hirsch so Ablichten. 

ABER

Das geilste sind die Laufräder;

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## schaefa (22. Februar 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Schaefa,
> 
> Deine Bilder sind geil geworden, möchte auch mal meinen Hirsch so Ablichten.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Entfernung nicht so gross wäre, hätte man sicher was arangieren können wegen den Bildern.


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Februar 2010)

@schaefa:

Geiles Bike!!! Mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen.

@Knaller:

Hast du ja alles sehr gut im Griff, Danke!!! Dafür ist meine Diplomarbeit auch schon fast fertig jetzt und ich kann ziemlich ruhigen Gewissens am 5.3. die etwas längere Anreise nach Dietzenbach antreten und mich dann ab dem 26.3. in die Prüfungen "stürzen".

@Orakel:

Hat die neue CB noch dieses leichte Axialspiel oder haben sie das jetzt besser im Griff? Da sollte ja eigentlich etwas an der Führung verbessert worden sein.



...und wenn der Schnee dann mal die Strecken wieder freigibt können wir uns auch nach Herzenslust wieder auf den Hirschen austoben. Im Moment kribbelt´s ja schon mächtig in Fingern und Gesäß - die ersten Sonnenstrahlen machen schon Lust auf ´ne Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. Februar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @Orakel:
> 
> Hat die neue CB noch dieses leichte Axialspiel oder haben sie das jetzt besser im Griff? Da sollte ja eigentlich etwas an der Führung verbessert worden sein.


ohh das ist ne KindShock 950i , es liegt bei mir zwar noch ne neue CB Joplin r4, die kommt aber ins Bike von der Fr. Gemahlin, ich habe keinen vergleich zu der "alten CB" was man aber so liest/hört sollen diese punkte verbessert worden sein, die Trails werden es zeigen


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Februar 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Hat die neue CB noch dieses leichte Axialspiel oder haben sie das jetzt besser im Griff? Da sollte ja eigentlich etwas an der Führung verbessert worden sein.



Hi,

ich war derjenige mit CB-Stütze...und ja, sie hat minimales Seitenspiel - aber man kann es kaum sehen, man fühlt es leicht, stören tut es allerdings nicht. Ist schon deutlich weniger, als bei dem Vorgängermodell


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Februar 2010)

Ooops, ja... das war ja der SchrottRox mit seinem E1.
Aber trotzdem DANKE euch beiden!
Denke bauartbedingt wird sich das kleine Spiel so nicht 100-prozentig vermeiden lassen - es sei denn CB baut dort eine Vierkantführung mit Nadellagerung ein. Dann dürfte das Gewicht aber deutlich unattraktiv werden.
Bei meiner habe ich die Führungsnase ordentlich fest angezogen und natürlich mit Loctite (mittelfest) gesichert. Nach diesem kleinen "chirurgischen" Eingriff hält sich das Axialspiel schon deutlich in Grenzen. Stören tut´s nicht wirklich.


----------



## Knaller2010 (24. Februar 2010)

Letzte Möglichkeit für das "ROTWILD RITTER" T Shirt!

Wer es vielleicht vergessen hat, es gibt noch die Gelegenheit für das mehrfach gezeigte und von SchrottRox mitentworfenen Rotwild Shirt zu ergattern - schaut dazu bitte mal in der Rotwild IG nach...

Grüße

Knaller 2010


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (24. Februar 2010)

Hi 

Heute Früh ist endlich mein Rahmen eingetroffen.
Wollte ihn nun Euch vorstellen ^^

Daten:

Typ: R.R2 HT
RH: 470mm
Gewicht (Rahmen mit Steursatz): 1425g


Hier mal ein Bild (Leider scheiss cam):













Gruß, Daniel.


----------



## Fahrnix (24. Februar 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Heute Früh ist endlich mein Rahmen eingetroffen.
> Wollte ihn nun Euch vorstellen ^^
> ...



Seit dem "schaefa" seine Bilder reingestellt hat schämt man sich ja ein bißchen mit den eigenen .

Toller Rahmen der 09er! 470 mm ist "s"?


----------



## cervus-elaphus (24. Februar 2010)

Hi, na dann Glückwunsch. Bei meinem solls wohl noch so bis Mitte März dauern. Aber 1425 gr sind schon erschreckend. Hoffe, du hast auch noch die Lager des Tretlagers drinn. Aber die Jungs von Rotwild werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, wenn sie so auf Stabilität setzen. Hatte mal ein Rebel Carbon, ging aber nach nem knappen Jahr in die Brüche. Deswegen nehme ich dann auch das Gewicht in Kauf, wer weiss, was ich mit nem 900 gr Rahmen anstellen würde. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, was dein Aufbau betrifft, wird bestimmt spannend.


enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Heute Früh ist endlich mein Rahmen eingetroffen.
> Wollte ihn nun Euch vorstellen ^^
> ...


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (24. Februar 2010)

Danke 


Ney, ich schäme mich eigentlich nicht ^^ weil ich euch ja nur den Rahmen zeigen möchte, weil er endlich da ist 

Wenn mein Bike komplett fertig ist, werd ich auch professionelle bzw. "Hobbybilder" machen lassen, paar Bekannte von Mir machen das sehr gerne und auch sehr gut 

Aber bis mein Bike fertig ist, kann noch sehr lange dauern 


Ich halte euch, so wie heute, auf dem neusten Stand ^^



> Toller Rahmen der 09er! 470 mm ist "s"?



Ja, ist Größe "S". Fällt sehr groß aus bei Rotwild, hatte vorher ein Grand Canyon Elite in größe "M" mit einer Rahmenhöhe von AUCH 470mm.


Liebe Grüße, Daniel.


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (24. Februar 2010)

Hey "cervus-elaphus"

Erstmal, Danke für deine Glückwünsche 



> Aber die Jungs von Rotwild werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, wenn sie so auf Stabilität setzen. Hatte mal ein Rebel Carbon, ging aber nach nem knappen Jahr in die Brüche. Deswegen nehme ich dann auch das Gewicht in Kauf



JA ! Damit triffst Du es sehr genau auf den Punkt, WEIL ich selber finde auch, das 1425g viel sind, ABER wie du schon sagst, denken die Jungs sich was dabei. Schließlich habe Ich neben den Unterlagen/Rechnung auch noch eine Urkunde mitgeschickt bekommen. Laut der Urkunde hat der Rahmen allen anspruchsvollen Tests mehrfach stand gehalten.
Darauf lege ich sehr viel Wert, weil ich einen sehr aggressiven Fahrstil habe und bei einem Preis von 1800 darf Ich erwarten, mir beim fahren keine Sorgen machen zu müssen ! Da nehme ich die 100-200 gramm mehr (gegenüber anderen Marken) gerne in Kauf.



> Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, was dein Aufbau betrifft, wird bestimmt spannend.



Ja, ich halte Euch gerne auf den laufenden, ABER ich habe nicht viel Geld zu'r Verfügung, und möchte keine Kompromisse bei meinem Bikeprojekt machen, daher kann es sehr lange dauern.
Spannend ist es bestimmt, aber auch sehr langfristig 


Gruß & Gut Nacht  ich gehe schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (25. Februar 2010)

Du hast aber nicht wirklich 1800 EUR bezahlt, oder?

Das ist für einen 2009 R.R2 HT Rahmen weit über dem aktuellen Marktpreis. Der liegt bei ca. 1200 EUR.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Letzte Möglichkeit für das "ROTWILD RITTER" T Shirt!
> 
> Wer es vielleicht vergessen hat, es gibt noch die Gelegenheit für das mehrfach gezeigte und von SchrottRox mitentworfenen Rotwild Shirt zu ergattern - schaut dazu bitte mal in der Rotwild IG nach...
> 
> ...



Hi Knaller,

erzähl mal, wie Sie der letzte Stand aus?
Wieviele fahren jetzt nach Dietzenbach?
32 Loide, hab ich richtig gezählt?
Dürfen wir jetzt Bilder machen??

Bin mal gespannt, wann mir der/die Erste mit dem Ritter Shirt in freier Wildbahn begegnet..
Das entwickelt sich ja zu 'ner richtigen Gang hier 

Freu mich schon tierisch auf den Besuch


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. Februar 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Seit dem "schaefa" seine Bilder reingestellt hat schämt man sich ja ein bißchen mit den eigenen .
> 
> Toller Rahmen der 09er! 470 mm ist "s"?



Vergiss es, Schaefa hat nur die Messlatte ein wenig höher gelegt.
Das spornt mich nur an...
Auserdem hat er noch nicht bewiesen, dass sich das Bike auch bewegt.
Das sind ja fast schon Studioaufnahmen 

Nicht böse sein schaefa, es spricht der Neid


----------



## Knaller2010 (25. Februar 2010)

Zwischenbericht Rotwildtage 

Tatsächlich haben wir 12 oder 13 Anmeldungen (hiTCH-HIKER???) für den 05.03. und 19 für den 26.03.! (Nachdem uns einige Bewerber für den ersten Termin "abhanden" gekommen sind) - *es sind also noch Plätze frei am 05.03.!!!*

Die T Shirts sind im Zulauf und müssten eigentlich fertig werden - sollte also nun noch jemand eins haben wollen, zackig ne PN an mich...

Thema Foto - ups, habe ich vergessen zu fragen  - Frage ist aber nun nachgereicht - Antwort folgt...

Freue mich Euch alle mal zu sehen (werde wahrscheinlich beim zweiten Termin kurz mitreinschauen)... 

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (25. Februar 2010)

Hey "at021971"

Doch habe Ich, weil ich den Rahmen November letzten Jahres gekauft habe.
Das der Marktpreis kurz darauf gesunken ist, ist natÃ¼rlich unschÃ¶n 
Aber konnte ich mir auch nicht denken, jeder meinte, der Rahmen wird noch lange die 1800â¬ halten. Ansonsten hÃ¤tte ich natÃ¼rlich gewartet, da mein Bike sowieso erst spÃ¤ter fertig wird.


GruÃ


----------



## FGRacing66 (25. Februar 2010)

Hy Leute.... kruze Frage! Mein Rotwild (Extreme Two) wird grade generalüberholt... nun kommen Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service... mir ist die Verstellbare Geometrie eingefalenn udn ich wollte Fragen welche der 3 Dämpferspannungen bzw Positionen für was genau gut sind!
Besten Dank vorab!
Lg Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (25. Februar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> mir ist die Verstellbare Geometrie eingefalenn udn ich wollte Fragen welche der 3 Dämpferspannungen bzw Positionen für was genau gut sind!
> Besten Dank vorab!
> Lg Felix


grob gesagt, wird der Dämpfer hintenaus Progressiver wenn du den Dämpfer nach oben verschiebst, Tretlager kommt höher, Sitzwinkel wird etwas steiler, Lenkwinkel verändert sich minimal.
Es hilft nur ausprobieren


----------



## chezjaques (25. Februar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Du hast aber nicht wirklich 1800 EUR bezahlt, oder?
> 
> Das ist für einen 2009 R.R2 HT Rahmen weit über dem aktuellen Marktpreis. Der liegt bei ca. 1200 EUR.
> 
> ...



Interresant, wo bekommt man den Rahmen den noch für ca. 1200 EUR?


----------



## acid-driver (25. Februar 2010)

bei stec natürlich


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Februar 2010)

FGRacing66 schrieb:


> Hy Leute.... kruze Frage! Mein Rotwild (Extreme Two) wird grade generalüberholt... nun kommen Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service... mir ist die Verstellbare Geometrie eingefalenn udn ich wollte Fragen welche der 3 Dämpferspannungen bzw Positionen für was genau gut sind!
> Besten Dank vorab!
> Lg Felix



Coole Werkstatt


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle,

wolte mich auch mal wieder melden und sagen das es jetzt doch nix mit 
einem R2 HT geworden ist sondern hier mit:






ist war die teurer Variante, aber der Passt irgendwie viel besser zu mir.
War gleich ein gutes gefühl da drauf zu sitzen!!

aber danke für die ganzen Tips hier!!!

MfG Daniel


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Zwischenbericht Rotwildtage
> 
> Tatsächlich haben wir 12 oder 13 Anmeldungen (hiTCH-HIKER???) für den 05.03. und 19 für den 26.03.! (Nachdem uns einige Bewerber für den ersten Termin "abhanden" gekommen sind) - *es sind also noch Plätze frei am 05.03.!!!*
> 
> ...



Super Geschichte.
Schön, dass Du beim 2ten Termin mit dabei bist. Da können wir Dir für die klasse Organisation die Pfote schütteln


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Februar 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wolte mich auch mal wieder melden und sagen das es jetzt doch nix mit
> einem R2 HT geworden ist sondern hier mit:
> ...



All die Fragen und dann so etwas 
Trotzdem viel Spass.
@Knaller  Wenn sich Sonic zum Besuch angemeldet hat, sofort wieder absagen.......
Nur, wie konntest Du ein gutes Gefühl haben da drauf zu sitzen - muss doch weh tun


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ja auf dem wäre das wohl so gewesen.

nein bin auf dem gleichen von 2009 ne runde gefahrn!!

jetzt muss ich nur noch ein wenig warten ich den geliefert bekomme!!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Schaltwerk- (26. Februar 2010)

chezjaques schrieb:


> interresant, wo bekommt man den rahmen den noch für ca. 1200 eur?


 
:d


----------



## Schaltwerk- (26. Februar 2010)

chezjaques schrieb:


> interresant, wo bekommt man den rahmen den noch für ca. 1200 eur?


 :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FGRacing66 (26. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Coole Werkstatt



Klar wieso auch nich xD hier ists warm.... ich kann nebenher Bikefilme guggen / Musik hörn und dumme Fragen im Forum stellen....  meine Mom hat sich schon drangewöhnt.... außerdem war des Bike desmal sogar sauber 
Lg Felix


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (26. Februar 2010)

Hey "SonicTheSpeedy"

Das ist keine teurere Variante als ein R.R2 HT.
Sondern eher noch eine billigere Variante, der Spezialized S-Works Rahmen kostet nicht mehr als ein R.R2 HT Rahmen, und du sparst noch viel Geld, weil du die Gabel gleich mit dranne hast.
Habe mir auch grade einen Rahmen angeschafft, und mit Gabel und SattelstÃ¼tze ist das ganze Paket sicher noch bischen teurer, als dein Spezialized Paket, also sei froh das du mit der gÃ¼nstigeren Variante zufrieden bist ^^

Ich wÃ¼nschte ich wÃ¤re mit einem OBI Fahrrad fÃ¼r 130â¬ zufrieden, dann wÃ¼rd ich n Haufen Geld sparen 

Aber bei mir muss es immer das beste sein, schlimm 


Lg und viel Spass bei deinem Aufbau


----------



## at021971 (26. Februar 2010)

chezjaques schrieb:


> Interresant, wo bekommt man den Rahmen den noch für ca. 1200 EUR?


 
Wie acid-driver schon schrieb bei www.s-tec-sports.de. Oders schicke mal Schaltwerk (www.schaltwerk-bikes.de) eine PN, vielleicht hat er ja auch noch einen. Ansonsten haben beide, wie auch www.fun-corner.de super günstige Rotwild Auslaufmodelle. 

Jedoch dürfter der Vorrat an diesen Rahmen, zu diesen super günstigen Preisen, auch langsam zu Ende gehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (26. Februar 2010)

Jo hab meinen Rahmen grade bei S-TEC sports gesehen 
Die Beschreibung, genial und trifft's auf'n Punkt.

"Die schnellsten Bikes von ROTWILD. Kompromisslos fÃ¼r den Einsatz auf den hÃ¤rtesten Mountainbikestrecken der Welt entwickelt. Hier spÃ¼rt man das technologische Know-how aus der Rennsportabteilung von ROTWILD in jedem Detail. Die R-Modelle sind die High-Performance- Instrumente fÃ¼r die Leidenschaften auf der Rennstrecke â optimiert fÃ¼r die Geschwindigkeit am Limit und mit einem klaren Ziel: zu Gewinnen."

GruÃ und schÃ¶nes Wochenende an Alle


----------



## Knaller2010 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Rotwld Shirt Liebhaber,

T Shirts sind gestern bei mir eingetroffen und werden nächste Woche bedruckt - ich glaube ich werde mal anfangen alle Shirts für Euch einzutragen...

Allerdings passt mir "S" ziemlich schlecht  - naja, vielleicht wird's ja 'nen bischen weiter, wenn ich es länger trage...

Bis bald (nächsten Freitag...)

Knaller2010


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Rotwld Shirt Liebhaber,
> 
> T Shirts sind gestern bei mir eingetroffen und werden nächste Woche bedruckt - ich glaube ich werde mal anfangen alle Shirts für Euch einzutragen...
> 
> ...


meins bitte im Brustbereich und an den Schulterblättern etwas weiter tragen


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (27. Februar 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hey "SonicTheSpeedy"
> 
> Das ist keine teurere Variante als ein R.R2 HT.
> Sondern eher noch eine billigere Variante, der Spezialized S-Works Rahmen kostet nicht mehr als ein R.R2 HT Rahmen, und du sparst noch viel Geld, weil du die Gabel gleich mit dranne hast.
> ...




Servus,

jein, also das R2 bekommt man schon günstiger und die S90 Ferdergabel ist auch kein schnäpchen aber schon ok.
Also ich glaube das kommt so aufs gleiche raus.

Danke dir auch viel Spass beim aufbau!!

MfG Daniel


----------



## Orakel (27. Februar 2010)

so der "kleine Umbau" ist abgeschlossen  XO ist jetzt auch dran, und heute gleich alles ausprobiert bei schönsten Sonnenschein, Mensch war ich mit nem fetten  unterwegs aber sowas von nem fetten  die Hopes quietschen zwar noch Infernalisch, packen aber wie der Teufel 



das fahrwerk ist sowas von sensibel, schluckt jeden kleinen Stein und Beschleunigen tut das 1erle   es ist soooooooooooo Geil


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Februar 2010)

Komme auch gerade von 'ner Runde zurück.
Was ein klasse Bike Wetter ..... und
Soooooo geil mein C1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (27. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Komme auch gerade von 'ner Runde zurück.
> Was ein klasse Bike Wetter .....



Ouh jaaaa - das war mal echt wieder fällig: SONNENSCHEIN

Hab ich sämtliche Arbeit liegen lassen und bin ne mächtige (für meinen Trainingsstand)  Tour gefahren. Paar nette Bilder sind dabei entstanden:


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (27. Februar 2010)

Hey,


Wunderschönes Bild, kaum scheint die Sonne, der Schnee ist weg und schon wird wieder kräftig gebiket 

Ich muss leider noch bischen warten bis ich das genießen darf 


Schöne Bilder und wunderschöne Farbe hat dein Rahmen ^^




Gruß Daniel.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ouh jaaaa - das war mal echt wieder fällig: SONNENSCHEIN
> 
> Hab ich sämtliche Arbeit liegen lassen und bin ne mächtige (für meinen Trainingsstand)  Tour gefahren. Paar nette Bilder sind dabei entstanden:



Klasse Pics  
Der Hirsch guggt ganz neidisch, weil sein Artgenosse ausserhalb vom Gehege rumtoben darf


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klasse Pics
> Der Hirsch guggt ganz neidisch, weil sein Artgenosse ausserhalb vom Gehege rumtoben darf



Hahahahaaaa - der war gut

Ja, das wurde echt mal wieder Zeit...allerdings liegt in den Schattenlagen immer noch einiges der weißen Pracht, musst teilweise laufen/schieben aber es geht aufwärts


----------



## at021971 (27. Februar 2010)

Hier im Münchener Süden waren die Waldwege teilweise extrem vereist. So konnte man manche Passagen nur mit extrem viel Fingerspitzengefühl und indem man tunlichst jede Lenkbewegung unterband, bewältigen. Aber geil war es. Endlich wieder raus aus dem Keller und hinaus in die Nature.

Das R.GT1 hat aber den heutigen Wegverhältnisse Tribut zollend, dem Winter- und Rollentrainer Cube den Vortritt gelassen. Das erwies sich dann auch schnell als eine weise Entscheidung, denn so oft wie heute habe ich in meinem ganzen Bikerleben nicht vor einem Abflug gestanden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (28. Februar 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ouh jaaaa - das war mal echt wieder fällig: SONNENSCHEIN
> 
> Hab ich sämtliche Arbeit liegen lassen und bin ne mächtige (für meinen Trainingsstand)  Tour gefahren. Paar nette Bilder sind dabei entstanden:


Alter Falter - was für ein super Bild!!! Gehört eigentlich in den 2011er Katalog! 

@Orakel

Im Brustbereich? Bist Du auch über 35 und neigst zum Brustansatz  - dann kann ich Dir sicherlich helfen 
Ich war heute erst auf Tour und es war MEGA sauig - so wie es sein muss  - zumindest mein Sohn war stolz auf meine "Gesichts- und Körperbemahlung" mit Schmodder...

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Alter Falter - was für ein super Bild!!! Gehört eigentlich in den 2011er Katalog!
> 
> @Orakel
> 
> Im Brustbereich? Bist Du auch über 35 und neigst zum Brustansatz



Aber dafür S- Höschen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2010)

HAbt Ihr gelesen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=446738
Nette Idee finde ich. 
Leider keine Zeit, bin schon froh, dass ich den Trip nach Dietzenbach am Monatsende hinbekomme


----------



## Orakel (28. Februar 2010)

@Knaller2010
Brustansatz ist nicht = Bauchansatz


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2010)

ihr habt probleme...


----------



## Knaller2010 (1. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ihr habt probleme...




Naja, war 'nen laaaaanger Winter und der Winterspeck musste wärmen - allerdings geht er irgendwie nicht richtig weg - schon seit Jahren...

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## grosser (1. März 2010)

Hier meine alten XT-Kurbeln am C1




mehr Bilder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378295&page=32
Bis Freitag!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. März 2010)

servus!
bilderupdate vom stand von heute abend.
heute sind endlich meine lang ersehnten kringel kommen!
das rad ist jetzt fast fertig. bekomme morgen noch nen anderen sattel, bremse dran, schaltung und los gehts!
viel spaß beim gucken!
gruß dennis


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2010)

Die Gabel passt schon viel besser an das Bike! Fette Schlappen.  Das wird ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (1. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die Gabel passt schon viel besser an das Bike! Fette Schlappen.  Das wird ein schönes Bike.




ja war kein fehler. alleine die farbe passt astrein

ja ich fahre gern auf großem fuss, meine kumpels lachen mich zwar immer aus weil ich schon einige zeit mit 2,7"er fahre aber die aktuelle felge ist 40mm breit, von daher muss auch die relation passen, sonst baut das profil so flach bzw. so breit gezogen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> servus!
> bilderupdate vom stand von heute abend.
> heute sind endlich meine lang ersehnten kringel kommen!
> das rad ist jetzt fast fertig. bekomme morgen noch nen anderen sattel, bremse dran, schaltung und los gehts!
> ...


@Dr. Workshop
Na also, wird doch 
@ Grosser 
Klasse Kurbel, auch der Rest vom Bike.....
Traust Du Dich es auch einzusauen.........
@JMR
Was macht eigendlich Dein R2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (1. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @Dr. Workshop
> @ Grosser
> Klasse Kurbel, auch der Rest vom Bike.....
> Traust Du Dich es auch einzusauen.........
> ...



Jo! 
Fällt aber schwer! Aber dafür ist es ja da und mit Motoradreiniger ist es in 3 Minuten wieder wie neu. Das mach ich schon seit Jahren mit meinen Bikes!

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (2. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @JMR
> Was macht eigendlich Dein R2?



Mein R2 steht schön in meinem Büro und wartet darauf, dass der Winterpokal zuende geht, damit ich die XT Schaltung und Antrieb umbauen kann. 
Ich habe aber mal meine Teileliste mit den noch fehlenden Teilen komlpettiert. 8,5 - 8,7 kg mit Pedale sind realistisch.


----------



## Orakel (2. März 2010)

na ihr am 5 März zu ADP gehenden, seitor scho Nervös, stehad en de Startlöcher ond schäradt mit de Houfa


----------



## SchrottRox (2. März 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Hier meine alten XT-Kurbeln am C1
> 
> 
> mehr Bilder http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378295&page=32
> Bis Freitag!



Wahnsinn!! Eigentlich zu schade um benutzt zu werden


----------



## SchrottRox (2. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> servus!
> bilderupdate vom stand von heute abend.
> heute sind endlich meine lang ersehnten kringel kommen!
> das rad ist jetzt fast fertig. bekomme morgen noch nen anderen sattel, bremse dran, schaltung und los gehts!
> ...



Schöööööön - da würde ich ja fast mein RMX dagegen eintauschen


----------



## black soul (2. März 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> na ihr am 5 März zu ADP gehenden, seitor scho Nervös, stehad en de Startlöcher ond schäradt mit de Houfa



des isch aba nix for di. wega dem : 





> & Protektoren(empfohlen)!


  ha ha , sorry musste sein. 
bisch trotzdem mei liebster schwob


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schöööööön - da würde ich ja fast mein RMX dagegen eintauschen




ist ja bekanntlich alles verhandelbar  hehe.
ne quatsch, bin ganz stolz auf mein kunstwerk. mein erstes bike an dem nix improvisiert ist sondern alles so wie ich es will.


----------



## SchrottRox (2. März 2010)

So vergleichsmäßig im Park mal testen, tät ichs schon gerne...aber wer weiß...vielleicht bau ich mir auch mal eines auf. Es gibt ja immer wieder mal eins in der Bucht zu ersteigern...reizen tät michs schon, aber an die Qualitäten vom RMX kanns eigentlich nicht herankommen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So vergleichsmäßig im Park mal testen, tät ichs schon gerne...aber wer weiß...vielleicht bau ich mir auch mal eines auf. Es gibt ja immer wieder mal eins in der Bucht zu ersteigern...reizen tät michs schon, aber an die Qualitäten vom RMX kanns eigentlich nicht herankommen




kommt darauf an welche rmx serie . die ersten baureihen haben am thrust link schnell mal den geist aufgegeben. nicht sehr rocky-like.
naja die neueren RMX stehen da schon besser im futter wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, die rockys sind generell zu teuer. nicht schlecht als hersteller aber völlig überzogene preise.
so gut können die bikes garnicht sein, dass der preis gerechtfertigt wäre. da steckt mal wieder nur der kult dahinter.......
gibt rahmen die besser funktionieren für deutlich weniger geld.

ja, ein rdh04CD wirst sehr selten finden, da sind die chancen bei nem RDS02 schon höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (3. März 2010)

juhu heute ist endlich mein spanner fürs hr gekommen und mein neuer sattel!

seht und staunt!

wenn ich kurz und voller stolz vorstellen darf, mein Rotwild RDH04CD bj 2000!

mein bike ist nun so gut wie fahrbereit!
morgen *nur noch kette dran* (heb ich mir für morgen als kleines schmankerl auf ), dann noch ein bisjen feintuning was zugverlegung betrifft und los gehts!





so und nun wars das von mir hier mit vielem , jetz wird gerockt!

die nächsten tage kommen noch ein paar schöne aufnahmen nach, natürlich mit massig sonnenschein!(hoffe ich....)


----------



## Deichfräse (4. März 2010)

Nettes Spaßgerät geworden!!!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. März 2010)

So, und hier gibts ein paar, mehr schlecht als recht, sonnenpics
hatte leider nur die kleine exilim zur hand.
viel spaß beim gucken!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (4. März 2010)

War letzt mal bei meinem Händler und bin dann schwach geworden, als ich die Teile in den Händen hielt.

hier mal ohne Schrauben




und mit Titanschrauben




Naja. Mit Vernunft hat das wenig zu tun, aber einer hätte an meinem Bike besch... ausgeschaut.
Mein Bike wurde ganze 60g leichter


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. März 2010)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> War letzt mal bei meinem Händler und bin dann schwach geworden, als ich die Teile in den Händen hielt.
> 
> hier mal ohne Schrauben
> 
> ...



wären wir vernünftig würden wir nicht so viel geld in "fahrräder" investieren


----------



## Knaller2010 (5. März 2010)

Boooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... was für 'nen Tag!

Der Besuch bei Rotwild war allererste Sahne!

Von Anfang bis Ende unglaublich gut - viel Liebe zum Kunden, Geheimnisse fehlanzeige und ein wirklich autentische Auftritt

Liebe Besucher des zweiten Rotwildtages freut Euch schon mal!

Greetz
Knaller 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. März 2010)

Los erzählt mehr, bin ganz neidisch und freu mich schon wie dolle auf den 2ten Besuchstag

Gibt's schon freigegebene Bilder


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. März 2010)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> War letzt mal bei meinem Händler und bin dann schwach geworden, als ich die Teile in den Händen hielt.
> 
> und mit Titanschrauben
> 
> ...



"Durch Leidenschaften lebt der Mensch, mit Vernunft existiert er bloß"


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> So, und hier gibts ein paar, mehr schlecht als recht, sonnenpics
> hatte leider nur die kleine exilim zur hand.
> viel spaß beim gucken!



Na also, was lange währt..... 
Wie fährt es sich ?


----------



## Deichfräse (6. März 2010)

Ich bin dann auch wieder wach - die Rückfahrt ging ja dank Schneechaos nicht ganz so fix...

Aber auch hier noch einmal ein riesiges DANKESCHÖN!!!! an Rotwild.

Wie Knaller schon sagte, sehr genial der Tag gestern mit vielen interessanten Einblicken. Ich glaube so tief hinter die Kulissen lassen nur wenige Hersteller ihre Endkunden schauen. Sehr ehrliche Geschichte und ich hätte gern das ganze Lager in Beschlag genommen - man kann schließlich nie genug Bikes haben. Für jeden Einsatzzweck das richtige Gerät...
Ich glaube wir hatten alle glänzende und große Augen.
Für den 2. Termin wünsche ich allen Rotwild-Rittern auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, denke, ihr werdet nicht enttäuscht sein.

Wegen Bildern haben wir darüber nachgedacht, die zentral zu sammeln und dann auf CD zu brennen. Freigaben müssen einzeln mit Rotwild abgesprochen werden. Hatte Knaller aber auch schon geschrieben.

...und ab jetzt wieder fleißiger Student!
Nur noch 86 Tage!!!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Los erzählt mehr, bin ganz neidisch und freu mich schon wie dolle auf den 2ten Besuchstag
> 
> Gibt's schon freigegebene Bilder




Hallo zusammen,

der Besuchertag war wirklich genial, ist schon klasse was die ADPler mit XX Leute (wird nicht verraten, hört selber zu) auf die Beine stellen. Wir durften "alles" sehen vom Aufpacken der neu eingetroffenen Ware bis zum Konstruktionszimmer von Peter Böhm, der einen informativen Vortrag über Materialkunde gab und vieles vieles mehr..... freut euch drauf.....   wir waren gut 4 h dort und die Betreuung war sehr persönlich.

Danke an das Team von ADP und auch an Knaller, das T-shirt passt wie angegossen   ;-)

War auch nett mal die Leute zu sehen, die sich hinter den "Aliasnamen" verbergen....  alle sympathisch!!!!

VG Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (6. März 2010)

hört sich ja alles supi an, Materialkunde ist immer gut.
die Vorfreude ist jetzt noch viel grösser geworden.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. März 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der Besuchertag war wirklich genial, ist schon klasse was die ADPler mit XX Leute (wird nicht verraten, hört selber zu) auf die Beine stellen.
> VG Bolzer1711




Was meinst Du mit XX Leute?


----------



## Knaller2010 (6. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit XX Leute?




 - ruhig bleiben und abwarten -


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. März 2010)




----------



## at021971 (6. März 2010)

@Alex: lese Dir einfach den MTB-News Bericht vom Besuch bei ADP nachmal durch und Du weißt, was Bolzer mit denn XX meint. Die zumindest ungefähre Auflösung zu dem XX steht dort in der zweiten Zeile. ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371588&highlight=besuch+bei+ADP 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. März 2010)

jetztet........


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. März 2010)

HAbt Ihr den MTB Test im letzten Heft gelesen?
Sehr gut für das X1 und das Beispiel für "Das perfekte All-Mountain Bike" 
HAbt Ihr bei Euren Besuch gehört ob bald ein X2 kommt? 
Logisch wäre es ja


----------



## Knaller2010 (6. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAbt Ihr den MTB Test im letzten Heft gelesen?
> Sehr gut für das X1 und das Beispiel für "Das perfekte All-Mountain Bike"
> HAbt Ihr bei Euren Besuch gehört ob bald ein X2 kommt?
> Logisch wäre es ja



Wir haben es praktisch gesehen und Probe gefahren...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. März 2010)

Blödsinn, sorry  glaube ich net


----------



## Knaller2010 (6. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, sorry  glaube ich net



 Tja...

Naja, alles würde ich auch nicht glauben, aber wartet's ab...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. März 2010)

ups fehler


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. März 2010)

Hallo an die erste Gruppe,

ich bin sssoooooooo neidisch, man ich könnt.......


Aber bald ist es auch bei uns, der 2ten Gruppe, soweit. Ich freue mich ungemein auf diesen Tag, und ich freue mich auch fürs erste Team. 
Ich hoffe es kommen noch einige Berichte.

Gruß an alle

Mainbiker

P.S. ob das mit den X2 stimmt?  ich würde es mir kaufen  auch wenn Knaller so  macht


----------



## Knaller2010 (6. März 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo an die erste Gruppe,
> 
> ich bin sssoooooooo neidisch, man ich könnt.......
> 
> ...



Um 'nen bischen Druck rauszunehmen - ich habe es nicht gesehen, rechne aber spätestens in 2012 mit einer X2 Carbon Version. Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich schon einen Spar- und Investitionsplan ausgearbeitet. Nach Eurem Besuch werdet ihr wahrscheinlich auch einen guten Eindruck von den Carbon Rädern haben... (ich will ja auch nicht zu viel verraten...)

Greetz und bis zum 26.ten...

PS: Bitte, bitte, bitte gebt mir Bescheid, wenn Ihr nicht könnt oder absagen müsst - es ist zu Schade wenn nicht alle Teilnehmer auftauchen und andere nicht mehr auf die Liste passen!


----------



## Knaller2010 (6. März 2010)

Ach ja, ich habe da noch einen heißen Tipp von Rotwild bekommen. Für alle Freerider (und die es werden wollen) schaut mal auf www.bikes.de nach. Da gibt es auch das R.E.D. zur Probefahrt...   

Greetz 

Knaller2010 (jetzt "Insider" wie alle Erstbesucher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2010)

Ich freu mich schon auf den 26.03. Wird bestimmt ein toller Tag.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2010)

Das 2010er Team-Bike von Robert Mennen mit SRAM XX:


----------



## grosser (6. März 2010)

Hallo,
der Besuch bei ADP war SUPER!
Von 13:00 bis 18:00 Uhr haben wir vom Rotwild-Team Input bekommen!
Von Carbon habe ich nach dem Belastungstest und den Informationen des Konstrukteurs einen neuen Eindruck bekommen!

Danke nochmals an das Rotwild-Team!

Gruß
Grosser


----------



## FGRacing66 (6. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das 2010er Team-Bike von Robert Mennen mit SRAM XX:



Sehr schönes Bike!
Im Anhang hab ich ein Bild beigefügt von 4x4 Klickpedalen.... die finde ich dür den Bereich eigentlich echt am besten vom Gewicht/Aussehen her aber nur als Vorschlag!

Außerdem hab ich noch ein Bild meines RED's beigefügt.... Gabel und Dämpfer sind beim Service.... Zeit Lager zu checken und des Bike mal gründlichst zu reinigen
Lg Felix


----------



## cervus-elaphus (7. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das 2010er Team-Bike von Robert Mennen mit SRAM XX:


Manno, wieso hat der seins schon und ich muss warten bis Ende März?


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich hoffe Ihr seit alle gut nach hause gekommen. Ich kann mich nur allen anschließen und mich bei für diesen super Tag bei ADP bedanken, das war echt toll Die Jungs und Mädels von ADP waren super und haben sich wirklich Mühe gegeben. Auch an die Organisation ein dickes Dankeschön und ich hoffe wir sehen uns alle mal wieder!
Voll motiviert habe ich heute eine traumhaft, schöne Tour durch den Schnee gemacht, Hamburg ist schon schön........
Der "zweiten" Gruppe wünsche ich viel Spaß bei ADP und allen Anderen wünsche ich noch einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (7. März 2010)

Wow - "12 Ender Wetter"

hier ein paar Pics von meiner Ausfahrt:







... und ein gutes Zeichen, dass der Dämpferschutz genau das tut, was er soll...




Greetz und zeigt Eure Pics...
Knaller2010


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das 2010er Team-Bike von Robert Mennen mit SRAM XX:



Sieht so aus als ob es bei Dir im Garten steht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. März 2010)

Schöne Pics 
Trotzdem "Wenn es Sommer wär"....
Gruss aus Stuttgart 

Ach ja, wir haben unsern Besuch noch vor uns


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als ob es bei Dir im Garten steht



Leider tut es das nicht.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (7. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na also, was lange währt.....
> Wie fährt es sich ?




ganz schick soweit!
hab mal ne grundeinstellung am fahrwerk gemacht, den rest klärt der erste ausritt
fühlt sich aber schon mal ganz dufte an


----------



## Lokinator (7. März 2010)

Seit gestern meins


----------



## at021971 (7. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Schönes Bike. Aber mal eine Frage, wie hast Du denn die SRAM XX dran bekommen. Die hat doch einen ganz anderen Q-Faktor, als die Standard XT oder XT Kurbeln.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (7. März 2010)

Ein Traum............

Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orakel (7. März 2010)

Edel, Edel, Acrosnaben, Syntace...sauberle


----------



## Knaller2010 (7. März 2010)

Schönes Bike, schöne Parts...

...am Vorbau bestehen aber noch Tuningoptionen, oder? Da muss 'nen Rotwild dran...

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (7. März 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Ein Traum............
> 
> Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



schließe ich mich an!


----------



## SchrottRox (7. März 2010)

Wow, echt ein schönes Bike

NOCH SCHÖNER WAR NUR DAS WETTER HEUTE!!!

Seht selbst:

















Sonne, Sonne, Sonne - wie sehr hab ich dich vermisst ...und heute gab sie es den ganzen Tag


----------



## Lokinator (7. März 2010)

Warum sollte das mit der Kurbel nicht funktionieren? Das ist die Version mit Q-Faktor 156 und hat auf beiden Seiten noch Luft. Auf dem Team-Bike von jmr-biking ist sie ja auch drauf.


----------



## hotchili001 (7. März 2010)

Lokinator schrieb:


> Seit gestern meins


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Aufbau!
    Klasse Bike und ich wünsche dir sehr viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2010)

Hey Schrottrox,

geile Fotos von heute!
Habe mal das Video von dir angesehen http://www.youtube.com/user/schrottwild?gl=DE&hl=de#p/a/u/2/KbOCBMHxcfA
Wo ist der Trail (von der Ponale mal abgesehen)?

Gruß


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2010)

Lokinator schrieb:


> Warum sollte das mit der Kurbel nicht funktionieren? Das ist die Version mit Q-Faktor 156 und hat auf beiden Seiten noch Luft. Auf dem Team-Bike von jmr-biking ist sie ja auch drauf.



Leider ist das Team-Bike nicht meins, sondern von Topeak-Ergon-Racer Robert Mennen. Ich arbeite aber an meinem R2 HT. Morgen kommt der Sattel und in 2 Wochen nach einem Lehrgang an dem ich noch teilnehmen muss, wird alles fertig montiert. *freu*

@ Knaller: Ich glaube am Vorbau von Lokinators R2 gibts nichts mehr zu tunen. Bin mir sicher es ist ein Syntace F99. Viel leichter geht nicht mehr. 

@ Lokinator: Geiles Teil, da hast du dich aber ganz schön in Unkosten gestürzt. Ich warte noch bis die neue XO raus kommt. Die sieht in Schwarz klasse aus. 
Was sind das für Pedale? Die passen optisch ganz gut zur XX.


----------



## Andi_72 (7. März 2010)

Hallo!

Hab seid November auch was neues... Angeblich wars der vorletzte
Rahmen in M.









Bisher gabs nur kleinere Probefahrten und Photoshootings, Wetter war einfach zu mies.

Spacerturm kommt noch weg, und ein Sattelschnellspanner dran.
Bringt lt. Teilelliste 10,8kg auf die Waage.


----------



## Lokinator (7. März 2010)

Der Vorbau ist ein F109, gewichtsmäßig gibt sich das zu dem Rotwildvorbau glaube ich nicht viel. Aber noch mehr bunt durcheinander wollte ich nicht dran haben.
Die Pedale sind Time ATAC XS. So 100% passen sie nicht zur Kurbel, da wären die XS Carbon wohl besser, aber die Pedale gehören neben den Laufrädern zu den wenigen Sachen, die noch vom C1 vorhanden waren.


----------



## at021971 (7. März 2010)

Lokinator schrieb:


> Warum sollte das mit der Kurbel nicht funktionieren? Das ist die Version mit Q-Faktor 156 und hat auf beiden Seiten noch Luft. Auf dem Team-Bike von jmr-biking ist sie ja auch drauf.


 
Weil anfänglich gesagt wurde, dass die XX für den Cannondale BB30 Standard gemacht wurde. Das R.R2 ist jedoch für für den Shimano BB92 ausgelegt. Zudem haben hier in einem anderen Threat einige darüber philosophiert, wie man die XX and Bikes ohne BB30 Rahmen bekommt.

Aber ich sehe gerade, dass es mittlerweile auch eine Version für den Shimano Standard gibt. Somit hat sich meine Frage in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. März 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> schließe ich mich an!


Ich auch.....
Sehr schön das R2 
Das Erste Aufgebaute 2010er hier , Richtig?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. März 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab seid November auch was neues... Angeblich wars der vorletzte
> Rahmen in M.
> ...



Nix zu sehen


----------



## Andi_72 (7. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Nix zu sehen



Hy,
zu sehen in meinem Album. Bild verlinken hat leider nicht geklappt...
Vielleicht find ich noch raus wies geht...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. März 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hy,
> zu sehen in meinem Album. Bild verlinken hat leider nicht geklappt...
> Vielleicht find ich noch raus wies geht...



Bin  mal so frei...




Klasse, wie Du Dich um Deinen Hinterreifen sorgst, opferst Deine Handschuhe, damit es 'ne weiche Auflage hat 
Schönes R1
Kein Schnee bei Euch


----------



## Andi_72 (7. März 2010)

@alex_RCC03: DANKE!
Technik kann so einfach sein, wenn man weiß wies geht!

Ja, der Boden war kalt!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. März 2010)

Lokinator schrieb:


> Seit gestern meins



Kompliment. Sehr schöner Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey Schrottrox,
> 
> geile Fotos von heute!
> Habe mal das Video von dir angesehen http://www.youtube.com/user/schrottwild?gl=DE&hl=de#p/a/u/2/KbOCBMHxcfA
> ...



Hallo RockyRider66,

Danke! Wegen dem Trail gebe ich heute Abend bescheid, kann hier in der Firma nicht guggen, welches Filmchen das ist...aber vermutlich ist das ein Stück Friedenspfad. Ich melde mich später...

Gruß,
SchrottRox


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2010)

danke


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

Soo, RockyRider

das IST der Friedenspfad, bzw Sent. 413, welcher vom Rifugio Nino Pernici aus wunderschön immer an der Hangkante entlangführt (der Weg ist glaube ich für Räder gesperrt) später dann sind wir auf den Sent. 417 abgezweigt und runter nach Biacesa gefahren, um auf die Ponale zu kommen. Da gäbe es aber bestimmt noch interessantere (heftigere) Varianten, aber wir waren spät dran und hatten keine Lust für Experimente.
Wir sind dummerweise über Campi und die Malga Pranzo "hochgefahren" und mussten auf dem Sent. 402 ca. 500 hm hochschieben - das war nicht so spassig. Besser geht es (so machen es die "Anderen"), wenn man über den Ledro See hochkommt - da ist dann alles fahrbar.

Werde die Tour sicherlich auch noch mal fahren, wenn ich das nächste Mal an den Gardasee komme...

Gruß,
SchrottRox


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2010)

Danke für die Info!
Der Trail erschien mir sehr flowig/ geschmeidig für den Gardasee.
Suche immer wieder Touren, die ich mit meiner Freundin fahren kann.
Wenn du einen Kartenausschnit haben solltest?


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

Hi,

na so richtig flowig ist der Weg vielleicht nicht, geht halt immer bissl hoch und runter und ist relativ steinig. Teils auch etwas größere Brocken auf der Strecke. Wir Kerle fanden es super Klasse, aber meine Frau tät mich steinigen. Wobei die halt auch nicht als Mountainbikerin zu bezeichnen ist

Kartenausschnitt schicke ich Dir zu...

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2010)

Meine Freundin macht schon einigen Unsinn mit.
Vorab besten Dank für die Karte.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

Oh, schick mir doch bitte mal per PN Deine email Adresse, dann kriegste die Karte...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2010)

Würde ich ja, aber in deinem Profil finde ich keine PN?
Schick du mir doch einfach kurz eine.

Gruß


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

PN ist unterwegs,

für alle Anderen die es interessiert, habe ich den Kartenausschnitt auch HIER abgelegt.

OK, die Abschnitte sind nicht sooo doll zusammengefügt, aber dafür habe ich den Weg blau markiert...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. März 2010)

Die Karte ist super!

Ich erkenne den Trail wieder.
Wir hatten damals jemanden dabei der uns dort herführen wollte.
Sind aber kurz vor dem Sattel links runter.
Das ausgetrocknete Bachbett nach Lenzomo, schöner Mist.

Wir wollten den Typ lynchen, aber er hat sich mit Bier einen Ablassbrief gekauft................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

Ich würde halt das nächste Mal die Anfahrt über Lenzumo wählen, dann den blau gezeichneten Weg fahren und als Abfahrt erst den 413 und dann den 404er wählen.
Das ist bestimmt Klasse!

So, aber nun wieder ROTWILD

Bei mir knarzt es bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Innenlager schon getauscht, alle Lager nachgezogen, Pedale gewechselt, Kurbel abgeschaut, alles schön mit Fett oder Montagepaste zusammengebaut - trotzdem
Hab vorhin noch den Zahnkranz runtergemacht und habe Spuren von "Materialwanderung" am Freilauf entdeckt. OK, alles gereinigt, gefettet und ordentlich montiert, allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert. Kanns aber ja auch fast nicht sein, weil das Geräusch pro Kurbelumdrehung auftritt

Hat noch wer ne Idee? Ich hoffe nicht, dass es eines der Hinterbaulager ist...


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2010)

evtl die sattelstütze?

du bewegst die beine ja auch zum treten


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

Boah! Die neue KnarzBrothers äääh CrankBrothers? Nee die isses nicht, weil es auch beim Wiegetritt, also wenn ich nicht im Sattel bin, so knarzt.


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2010)

Fahre einmal erst im Sitzen und dann im Stehen. Tritt das Geräusch beides Mal auf, dann ist die Lösung irgendwo am Rahmen bzw. Tretlager/Pedale zu suchen. Tritt es nur im Sitzen auf, dann ist es vermutlich der Sattel oder die Sattelstütze.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (8. März 2010)

dann bleiben ja quasi nurnoch die kettenblattschrauben^^


----------



## SchrottRox (8. März 2010)

Hmmm, dann bleibt ja fast nur noch eines der Lager übrig

Vielleicht hab ich auch Glück und es war doch die Kassette. Komme leider erst wieder am Wochenende zum Radeln, solange mal abwarten...

OK, ich dank euch auf jeden Fall

EDIT: Kettenblattschrauben werde ich auch noch mal nachguggen - danke


----------



## at021971 (8. März 2010)

Es tritt also beides Mal auf. Dann untersuche mal Deinen Rahmen ganz genau. 

Versuche es mal mit Shimano Anti Seize Montagepaste, diese wird bei Verwendung von Shimano Hollowtech Tretlager empfohlen, um Knarzen dieser Lager zu verhindern. Kann ja auch bei ähnlichen Lagern anderer Hersteller nicht schaden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (9. März 2010)

Hatte die gleichen Knarzprobleme wie du. Ist jeweils im Stehen und im Sitzen vorgekommen. Auf Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi bin ich aber auch erst ganz zum Schluß gekommen. Zerlegt, gereinigt mit Montagepaste wieder zusammengesetzt und dann war Ruhe. Die Hebelbewegung am Lenker ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Das reicht schon mal zum knarzen.


----------



## SchrottRox (9. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hatte die gleichen Knarzprobleme wie du. Ist jeweils im Stehen und im Sitzen vorgekommen. Auf Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi bin ich aber auch erst ganz zum Schluß gekommen. Zerlegt, gereinigt mit Montagepaste wieder zusammengesetzt und dann war Ruhe. Die Hebelbewegung am Lenker ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Das reicht schon mal zum knarzen.



Lenker/Vorbau - das wäre natürlich die beste, weil einfachste Lösung. Schon wieder viel zu einfach um selbst darauf zu kommen

Jetzt bin ich erst mal auf Geschäftsreise, aber wenn ich zurück bin ist das das erste, was ich nachschaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2010)

Bei mir war es mal das Schaltauge!
Abnehmen, Kuopferpaste auf die Kontaktstellen zum Rahmen und wieder zusammen bauen.

Ansonsten mal andere Pedale drauf.

Oder alle Züge und Leitungen im Anschlag prüfen/ fetten


----------



## Orakel (9. März 2010)

So, aber nun wieder ROTWILD

Bei mir knarzt es bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Innenlager schon getauscht, alle Lager nachgezogen, Pedale gewechselt, Kurbel abgeschaut, alles schön mit Fett oder Montagepaste zusammengebaut - trotzdem
Hab vorhin noch den Zahnkranz runtergemacht und habe Spuren von "Materialwanderung" am Freilauf entdeckt. OK, alles gereinigt, gefettet und ordentlich montiert, allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert. Kanns aber ja auch fast nicht sein, weil das Geräusch pro Kurbelumdrehung auftritt

Hat noch wer ne Idee? Ich hoffe nicht, dass es eines der Hinterbaulager ist...[/quote]
das gleiche problem hatte ich kurzzeitig am RFC 04, Tretlager zigmal einausgebaut, das ganze XLinkage auseinandergebaut, zuguter letzt das Tretlager nochmals einwenig Plan fräsen lassen, nach dem Plan fräsen war wieder alles gut.
An dem hat es wohl gelegen.


----------



## radicalric (9. März 2010)

Hallo Lokinator,
ein wirklich nahezu perfektes Bike. Viel geht da nicht mehr, aber ein paar
rot eloxierte Teile fallen mir da doch noch ein. Vielleicht beim nächsten Besuch in Mainz. Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht das Bike aufzubauen.
Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen, nachdem ich heute das Über-C2 für einen Kunden fertig gebaut habe. Die Ausstattungsliste ließt sich sensationell gut: Fox Talas RLC Fit in weiss, Sram XX Scheibenbremsen, Trigger, Cassette, Kette, Schaltwerk, XTR Kurbel und Umwerfer, DT Carbon Laufradsatz mit Fat Albert Reifen, Syntace F 109 Vorbau mit Vector Carbon Lenker, Kind Shock Sattelstütze mit Specialized Toupe Sattel..... Gewicht 11,3 Kg. Werde morgen mal ein paar Photos auf meine Homepage stellen, oder auch hier ins Forum wenn's jemanden interessiert. Happy Trails, Torsten


----------



## jmr-biking (10. März 2010)

Definitiv interessiert daran. Die Teileliste hört sich gut an.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. März 2010)

Immer her mit guten Bildern


----------



## Dr.Workshop (11. März 2010)

*mal ne frage an das rote geschwader....*

hat einer von euch noch ne lange dh-fr-pants daheim rumfliegen?????? 

kann ruhig gebraucht sein. in größe 34 oder 36. sollte natürlich die klassischen rotwildfarben haben. 
hab jetz leider kein foto gefunden, so wie ich sie haben wollte.
gruß dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (11. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> *mal ne frage an das rote geschwader....*
> 
> hat einer von euch noch ne lange dh-fr-pants daheim rumfliegen??????



hab ich. ist ne team-hose. größe muss ich aber erstmal gucken^^
war aber teuer damals auf ebay...


----------



## Orakel (11. März 2010)

du meinst ne lange ?
hab ich eine in S, fällt aber gross aus, ist aus dem Modelljahr 06


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hab ich. ist ne team-hose. größe muss ich aber erstmal gucken^^
> war aber teuer damals auf ebay...



schön wenn du sie hast aber gibst du sie auch her???

neu/listen-preis wollte ich natürlich keinen zahlen aber sie ist mir natürlich schon was wert. 
schreib halt ne preisvorstellung inkl. versand+FOTO bitte per e-mail falls du sie an gute hände abdrücken willst.

gib dir nen ruck, ein passenderes spielzeug wie ich es hab gibts doch für die hose nicht 











Orakel schrieb:


> du meinst ne lange ?
> hab ich eine in S, fällt aber gross aus, ist aus dem Modelljahr 06



ja ne lange!
aber "S" wir denke ich nix. hab lange haxen und nen kleinen rettungsring


----------



## jmr-biking (12. März 2010)

Wie wäre es denn hier mit: klick

Läuft noch ein paar Tage. Ist zwar keine lange Hose, aber für den Sommer ganz nett.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn hier mit: klick
> 
> Läuft noch ein paar Tage. Ist zwar keine lange Hose, aber für den Sommer ganz nett.




danke für den tip. ich schau mal was der preis sagt aber ne lange wäre für den übergang ganz schön.


----------



## Andreas_33 (12. März 2010)

Servus,

hier ein kleines Update von mir. Die ersten Teile sind da und auch schon etwas montiert....














Grüße Andreas


----------



## ullertom (13. März 2010)

zu breiter Lenker für den langen Vorbau!!! bei diesem Lenker max. 75mm oder besser noch 50mm Vorbau,
für 100/120mm max. 640/660mm Lenkerbreite - wird doch ein RaceFully!!!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2010)

@ullertom: Bist jetzt komplett zu den Amerikanern übergelaufen?  Erst das Specialized und jetzt noch ein Ellsworth. Krasses Teil. Hab letztes Jahr ein Foto in der Bike oder der mountainbike gesehen. War ein Sondermodell. Fast zu schade um es dreckig zu machen. 

@ Andreas_33: Der Lenker ist wirklich ein bisschen breit. Oder soll es ein Tourenbike werden? Beim R1 FS Comp von 2010 ist auch ein Rizer drauf, aber ein kürzerer Vorbau. Bin mal auf den weiteren Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## ullertom (13. März 2010)

@jmr-biking
das mit dem Ellsworth war eher ein (teurer)Zufall, bin mit meinem Kumpel in einen Shop und da stand es!!! in Natura ein Traum!!!
naja, nach langem hin und her habe ich es vor 3 Wochen gekauft und du hast recht - fast wirklich zu schade zum fahren, wer hat schon ein Airbrush auf der Gabelkrone und den Tauchrohren, aber wird schon herhalten!!!
mal schauen wie es sich mit dato 14,3kg und 160/160mm FW fahren lässt,

das Bike war in der BikeSportNews und war ein Eurobike 2009 Messebike und nur für diesen Zweck aufgebaut worden - als Ausstellungsstück
(Kurbel und Gabel gibt es so nur einmal, den Rahmen mit dieser Anodisierung nur dreimal weltweit)

natürlich bleibe ich - der Rotwild Gemeinde - treu, hier wird immer noch neutral und ehrlich diskutiert, wenn man sich oft die Beiträge in anderen UnterForen durchliest kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen!!!


----------



## Andreas_33 (13. März 2010)

> @ Andreas_33: Der Lenker ist wirklich ein bisschen breit. Oder soll es  ein Tourenbike werden? Beim R1 FS Comp von 2010 ist auch ein Rizer  drauf, aber ein kürzerer Vorbau. Bin mal auf den weiteren Aufbau  gespannt.



Es soll ein sportliches Tourenfully werden, und solange er nur ein "bisschen breit" ist....

Die ersten Testfahrten werden Klarheit bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (13. März 2010)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen oder hat ADP bei dem Besuch was dazu gesagt. Es scheint 2010 eine Rotwild Calssic Serie zu geben. Details wir Ausstattung und Preis findet ihr, wenn ihr dem folgenden Link folgt. http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010/classic-series

Da scheint man die 2009er R.C1 FS, R.R1 FS/HT, R.R2 FS/HT und R.GT1/GT2 zu äußerst attraktiven Preisen zu bekommen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (13. März 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen oder hat ADP bei dem Besuch was dazu gesagt. Es scheint 2010 eine Rotwild Calssic Serie zu geben. Details wir Ausstattung und Preis findet ihr, wenn ihr dem folgenden Link folgt. http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010/classic-series
> 
> Da scheint man die 2009er R.C1 FS, R.R1 FS/HT, R.R2 FS/HT und R.GT1/GT2 zu äußerst attraktiven Preisen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Mein Händler hat mir das bestätigt - es gibt noch einige 2009/Classics - und wie Du schon sagtest: zu sehr attraktiven Preisen...

Greetz


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2010)

Ja, Rotwild bietet tatsächlich einige Vorjahresmodelle auch für 2010 an. Das haben sie jetzt neu eingeführt und wollen das in den nächsten Jahren so weiter machen. Die Bikes sind nur leicht modifiziert, z.B. aktuelle Bremsen. 
Es soll die Wertbeständigkeit, Tradition und Qualität von Rotwild unterstreichen. D.h. ein Bike aus dem Vorjahr ist immer noch ein gutes Bike und gehört nicht zum "alten Eisen". Und die Preise sind wirklich sehr interessant für jemanden, der nicht immer den neusten Rahmen braucht, oder dem das Design des aktuellen Bikes nicht gefällt.
Genaue Infos über Ausstattung, Preise und Verfügbarkeit kann dir bestimmt jeder Rotwild-Händler sagen.


----------



## Orakel (13. März 2010)

echt super von Rotwild, kaum sind die 2010er Modelle auf dem Trail schon gibt es die Montageanleitung  für die Hinterbauten(XMS) dazu
http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/mtb-xm-linkage 2010-assembly.pdf


----------



## at021971 (13. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....Genaue Infos über Ausstattung, Preise und Verfügbarkeit kann dir bestimmt jeder Rotwild-Händler sagen.


 
Ausstattung und Preis findest Du in den PDFs zu jedem Bikes, die ADP unter dem oben geposteten Link abgelegt hat.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (13. März 2010)

Ja, hab ich auch gesehen auf den Factsheets der einzelnen Bikes.


----------



## Andreas_33 (13. März 2010)

eine gute Alternative zum Upgrade-Service


----------



## Andi_72 (14. März 2010)

Na Schwein gehabt, mein local Dealer verkaufte noch deutlich günstiger!

Allerdings wars dann wohl doch nicht einer der letzten Rahmen... oder Rotwild hat noch welche beim Frühjahrsputz gefunden! 

Jedenfalls attraktive Preise, da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (15. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie wÃ¤re es denn hier mit: klick
> 
> LÃ¤uft noch ein paar Tage. Ist zwar keine lange Hose, aber fÃ¼r den Sommer ganz nett.



na das hat doch mal wunderschÃ¶n geklappt!

hab die shorts und das trikot fÃ¼r 61â¬ geschossen 
bin mit dem preis sehr sehr sehr zufrieden! .....hab ich mal wieder ein glÃ¼ckliches ebay-hÃ¤ndchen gehabt.

danke nochmal fÃ¼r den tip JMR!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. März 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> natürlich bleibe ich - der Rotwild Gemeinde - treu, hier wird immer noch neutral und ehrlich diskutiert, wenn man sich oft die Beiträge in anderen UnterForen durchliest kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen!!!



HAst Recht.
Das ist schon recht geschmeidig hier. 
Verstehe auch nicht, wieso sich die Loide in andern Foren die Köpfe einschlagen und meist nur unsachlichen Senf abgeben


----------



## DickesB (16. März 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ne Idee?



Grüß dich, 
ich hab den Threat nicht komplett verfolgt und weis somit nicht genau, welche Bikes du fährst, aber ich hatte ähnliches Problem...
Ich habe mehrmals mit Rotwild telefoniert (Danke an den Service 1+) und wir sind auf folgendes gekommen:

An den Ausfallenden sind Inlays mit M3 (ist es glaub) Senkschrauben befestigt. Nehme die mal raus und fette sie gut. Danach das reinschrauben nicht vergessen...
Daran hats bei mir gelegen... Ich wäre schier verzweifelt!
Nun ist alles toll und knarzt auch nicht mehr...


----------



## DickesB (16. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Rad... Hat diesen Winter ein größeres Upgrade Paket erhalten...







Gewicht?

Keine Ahnung, interessiert mich auch nicht, da ich mich auf dem Rad Pudelwohl fühle...


Änderung zur Originalausstattung:
1.) Sattelstütze Kind Shock i950
2.) Fox DHX 5.0 Stahlfederdämpfer
3.) Laufradsatz (Hope Naben/NoTubes Flow Felgen)
4.) Pedale NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro
5.) Yutaak Sattel (wird bald getauscht)
6.) Oury Griffe
7.) Maxxis Ardent FR Bereifung

Fast hätte ich mein ultimatives Spritzschutzblech am Hinterbau vergessen... War für den Serienmäßigen DHX Air Dämpfer gedacht, da dieser ne andere Einbaulage hatte und voll unter Beschuss stand... Jetzt mit dem DHX 5.0, werde ich es wohl wieder wegmachen!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAst Recht.
> Das ist schon recht geschmeidig hier.
> Verstehe auch nicht, wieso sich die Loide in andern Foren die Köpfe einschlagen und meist nur unsachlichen Senf abgeben




nur besondere leute fahren ein besonderes rad wie das Rotwild. auch beim radl`n hält die klassentrennung einzug.  
..........ist vllt ganz gut so....


----------



## rotwild58 (16. März 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wie wäre es hier: http://www.velo-direct.ch/01_shop/detail.php?code=FE-535.021 
__________________
der liefert den lenker  ( b 160 c ) leider nicht nach deutschland, hat jemand nen tip wie ich da dran komme?
gruss michael


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2010)

Endlich wieder biken. Nach zwei Wochen Zwangspause wegen Erkältung und einer Woche Rolle, konnte ich wieder raus. Mein R.R1 musste mit und ein paar Trails waren auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (16. März 2010)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Wie wäre es hier: http://www.velo-direct.ch/01_shop/detail.php?code=FE-535.021
> __________________
> der liefert den lenker  ( b 160 c ) leider nicht nach deutschland, hat jemand nen tip wie ich da dran komme?
> gruss michael



Frag mal beim Cycle Planet Mainz nach die hatte letztens noch welche!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. März 2010)

Ach ja, in der IG habe ich Fotos von einem interessanten Aufbau eines R.C1 FS Pro mit einer Rohloff-Nabe reingestellt.

@ Dr. Workshop: Keine Ursache. Viel Spaß damit.  Ich forste öfter mal Ebay nach Rotwild durch. Machmal gibt`s schon gute Sachen dort.


----------



## rotwild58 (16. März 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Frag mal beim Cycle Planet Mainz nach die hatte letztens noch welche!



der hat leider auch keinen mehr


----------



## mag13 (16. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage für die wahren Rotwild Technik Gurus.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein RFC 0.2, nur hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung ob der der Hinterbau des Bikes eher progressiv, eher degressiv oder vielleicht linear ist. Habt ihr vielleicht noch ne Dämpferempfehlung für mich?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Rahmen weiterhelfen, weil wenns hier keiner weis, wo dann...?


----------



## SchrottRox (16. März 2010)

DickesB schrieb:


> An den Ausfallenden sind Inlays mit M3 (ist es glaub) Senkschrauben befestigt. Nehme die mal raus und fette sie gut. Danach das reinschrauben nicht vergessen...
> Daran hats bei mir gelegen... Ich wäre schier verzweifelt!
> Nun ist alles toll und knarzt auch nicht mehr...



Sooo, man glaubt ja nicht was alles knarzen kann

@alle: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

@DickesB: Guter Tip! Die Schräubchens waren nicht fest. Alles zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und wieder montiert.

@jmr-biking: Dein Tip mit dem Vorbau war auch nicht schlecht! So habe ich ein etwas zu lockeres Steuerlager und eine nicht mit Drehmoment angezogene Schraube am Vorbau gefunden.

Was nun entgültig das Knarzen beseitigt hat kann ich leider gar nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall hat am Sonntag nichts mehr störende Geräusche von sich gegeben (ok, meine Lunge vielleicht). Die Kassette war auf jeden Fall auch nicht fest genug verschraubt und am Hinterbau fand ich auch noch eine etwas losere Schraube.

Ob die Stille bleibt, wird sich ab nächsten Samstag zeigen. Da bin ich dann eine Woche Italienische Berge bezwingen


Vielleicht schicke ich mal das ein oder andere Bild (zum Neidisch werden)


----------



## Orakel (16. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Sooo, man glaubt ja nicht was alles knarzen kann
> 
> @alle: Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
> 
> ...


noch nen Tip, Mittelfester Schraubenkleber, Umgangsprachlich auch Loctite genannt, verwenden


----------



## Mainbiker363 (16. März 2010)

Hallo @SchrottRox

Du hast ja auch das E1; 
Ich hatte an meinen folgendes Knacken/Knarzen:immer wenn ich am Berg war, oder in der Ebene das Gewicht von vorne nach Hinten verlagerte (und umgekehrt), Knackte/Knarzte es; 
Die Ursache war die Befestigungsschraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme; Die Aufnahme ist mit den Rahmen mit 2 Schrauben am Rahmen verschraubt, und die untere war ganz leicht locker. Anziehen und gut wars. Hoffe das bleibt so;

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. März 2010)

Juhu es knarzt wieder.
Glaube Eure Teile waren schlichtweg eingerostet 
Auf gehts Mädels Klamotten abstauben, Knochen und Bikes einölen.
Der Sommer kommt


----------



## SchrottRox (17. März 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo @SchrottRox
> 
> Du hast ja auch das E1;
> Ich hatte an meinen folgendes Knacken/Knarzen:immer wenn ich am Berg war, oder in der Ebene das Gewicht von vorne nach Hinten verlagerte (und umgekehrt), Knackte/Knarzte es;
> ...



Stimmt, die war bei mir auch nicht richtig fest...vielleicht hat auch das das Geräusch verursacht

Ob es ruhig bleibt, werde ich ja dann nächste Woche sehen, bzw. hören
...täte mich schon etwas anpiepen, wenn es wieder anfängt


----------



## energyzer (17. März 2010)

Morjen zusammen,

endlich ist der neue Hobel in Form eines X1 da.
Bilder gibt's später.
Weiß jemand, ob das Handbuch incl. Inbus für die Lager zum Rahmen o. nur zum kompletten Bike gehört?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (17. März 2010)

energyzer schrieb:


> Morjen zusammen,
> 
> endlich ist der neue Hobel in Form eines X1 da.
> Bilder gibt's später.
> ...


GLÜCKWUNSCH 
ich hatte zwei fälle, (Rahmenset) einmal war nur das Werkzeug zum Gegenhalten dabei, sonst nichts, das andere mal war ein schönes Täschle mit Manual und Werkzeug dabei.
Jetzt beim X1(Komplett) ein schönes Täschle, Handbuch, Manual für DT Laufräder, Formulabremse, CD für Fox, Sechskantschlüssel, Werkzeug zum gegenhalten, Rahmenzertifikat.
Hier www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1893 kannst du gerne Bilder oder Anregungen zum X1 reinstellen, musst nur der IG beitreten, kostet nix


----------



## wildtor (17. März 2010)

energyzer schrieb:


> Morjen zusammen,
> 
> endlich ist der neue Hobel in Form eines X1 da.
> Bilder gibt's später.
> ...



Kann mich orakel`s GLÜCKWUNSCH nur anschließen
klasse bike haste dir da rausgelassen

werde dann demnächst auch mal bilder von meiner ersten fahrt mit meinem X1serle vor ein paar wochen reinstellen...

weiß jemand wie ich vernünftig aufgelöste bilder mit mehreren mb hochladen kann... 
hatte bei bisherigen versuchen immer trouble will sagen klappte nicht
an meinem mac kann es ja nicht liegen oder?!

danke für alle hierbei hilfreichen tipps...
bilder dann demnächst... hoffentlich,

grüsse wildtor


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2010)

15 Grad in der Eifel heute. Für`s WE ist schon wieder Regen gemeldet.  Deshalb war ich wieder ausführlich unterwegs und hab auch ein paar Fotos mitgebracht. Der Frühling kommt. Jetzt muss es nur noch grün werden.

Der noch teilweise zugefrorene Gemündener Maar:






Am Holzmaar sah es schon besser aus:





Mit einem Racebike in die Koulshore : 





Spaß hat es gemacht, obwohl noch viele Bäume quer auf den Trails liegen:





Morgen geht es ins Kylltal.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (18. März 2010)

Hallo @ SchrottRox,

heute kam meine KS I950R, und ich werde die auch am WE einbauen;
An Deinem Bike konnte ich zum teil sehen wie Du die Remoteleitung verlegt hast; 
Meine Frage: Hast Du die Leitung unter die beiden Klemmen am Rahmen bekommen? oder hast Du Dir was gebaut? und was für ne Leitungsführung hast Du am Sattelrohr angebaut?

Wäre Dir für ein paar Tips Dankbar.


Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> 15 Grad in der Eifel heute. Für`s WE ist schon wieder Regen gemeldet.  Deshalb war ich wieder ausführlich unterwegs und hab auch ein paar Fotos mitgebracht. Der Frühling kommt. Jetzt muss es nur noch grün werden.
> 
> Der noch teilweise zugefrorene Gemündener Maar:
> 
> ...



Goil, bin ich neidisch.
Und morgen schon wieder 'ne Tour
Wo nehmt Ihr nur die Zeit her


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. März 2010)

wildtor schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie ich vernünftig aufgelöste bilder mit mehreren mb hochladen kann...
> 
> grüsse wildtor



Für die PC Bildschirme brauchst Du eigendlich gar nicht so eine grosse Auflösung, da reichen sogar 72 dpi. 
Hier bei IBC kannnst Du glaube ich bis zu 2,5MB pro Datei/Photo hochladen.
Als .jpg Datei kommst Du so auf recht hohe Auflösungen laden. 2,5MB sollten für 'ne gute Qualität locker reichen......
Poste doch mal ein Testbild 
Hoffe das hilft


----------



## SchrottRox (19. März 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo @ SchrottRox,
> 
> heute kam meine KS I950R, und ich werde die auch am WE einbauen;
> An Deinem Bike konnte ich zum teil sehen wie Du die Remoteleitung verlegt hast;
> ...



Hallo Mainbiker,

ich habe die Remoteleitung bis jetzt einfach noch "dazugequetscht". Wenn ich mal Lust und Zeit habe, werde ich noch eine dritte Rille reinfräsen, weil ganz optimal ist das nicht.

Aber ansonsten bin ich mit der Verlegung ganz zufrieden. Vielleicht hast Du die kleine "Schelle" gesehen, welche ich unten am Rahmenrohr für die Sattelstütze, rangesschraubt habe. Das ist das Gewinde, wo ich nicht gewusst habe, wofür das ist... Dafür ganz praktisch, weil nun der Zug super geführt wird (nicht festgeklemmt, sondern locker geführt) und fast nirgens am Rahmen scheuert.







Gruß,
SchrottRox


----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Goil, bin ich neidisch.
> Und morgen schon wieder 'ne Tour
> Wo nehmt Ihr nur die Zeit her



Schichtdienst, hat aber Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schichtdienst, hat aber Vor- und Nachteile.



ja allerdings.......kenn ich nur zu gut


*@ALL:
Ich suche den netten Herren der vor ca einem halben bis dreiviertel Jahr seine Rotwildrahmensammlung zum verkauf angeboten hat. 
Er hatte ein rdh0.5 und verschiedene Hardtailrahmen RDS und RFX im angebot.
Er möchte sich doch bitte mal bei mir melden*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervus-elaphus (19. März 2010)

Hi, gibt was neues von der HT WC Front. Demnach kann Rotwild die Ergonversion 2010 nicht liefern. Musste jetzt umswitchen und hab mir das normale bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange ich jetzt warten muss


----------



## wildtor (19. März 2010)

Jetzt aber...
hey rotwildritter

leider einzeln aber immerhin
die bilder meiner ersten noch recht winterlichen ersten ausfahrt mit meinem X1erle

grüsse,
wildtor


----------



## wildtor (19. März 2010)

no. 2


----------



## wildtor (19. März 2010)

no. 3


----------



## wildtor (19. März 2010)

last but not least...
no.4



p.s. humor hat wer über sich selbst lachen kann! 

pps. ich schmeiss mich grad wech...


----------



## wildtor (19. März 2010)

no. 4

kleiner scherz am rande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (19. März 2010)

Komme auch gerade von meiner heutigen Tour. Bei Sonnenschein und 14 Grad wollte ich schon unterwegs meine Beinlinge ausziehen. 
Bei dir liegt ja noch Schnee! Aber fürs WE ist bei uns auch schon wieder Regen gemeldet. 
Morgen Pause und am Sonntag gehts ins Müllerthal bei Bedfort/Luxemburg. Freu mich schon auf die CTF. Für Interessierte: Klick 

Übrigens dein RX1 sieht ja mal klasse aus. 
Müsste sowas mal probefahren. Aber bis jetzt haben mir die 120 mm meines RGT.2 eigentlich gereicht.


----------



## wildtor (19. März 2010)

Bilder sind mittlerweile n paar wochen alt....
zum glück!
momentan 20 grad u. sonnenschein...
jedoch leider erst wieder mo frei....
weil auch schichtdienst....
hoffentlich hält das wetter...
also bitte feste daumen drücken

 gruss,
wildtor


----------



## Timbto (20. März 2010)

Servus zusammen!

Ich darf mich seit heute auch in die Reihen der Rotwild-Fahrer einreihen. Habe beim Händler meines Vertrauens das X1 erworben. Leichte Modifikationen am Schaltwerk (SRAM X0 statt Shimano XT) und ein anderer Sattel - und nun habe ich ein absolutes Traumbike unter dem Allerwertesten ;-)

Wird Zeit, dass der Frühling den Schnee nun endlich verjagt!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. März 2010)

Hallo Timbto,

Glückwunsch zum X1; Es werden Dich sicherlich viele Beneiden (ich inclusive).

Wünsche Dir viieeele schöne Stunden auf den Bike.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Orakel (20. März 2010)

Timbto schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Ich darf mich seit heute auch in die Reihen der Rotwild-Fahrer einreihen. Habe beim Händler meines Vertrauens das X1 erworben. Leichte Modifikationen am Schaltwerk (SRAM X0 statt Shimano XT) und ein anderer Sattel - und nun habe ich ein absolutes Traumbike unter dem Allerwertesten ;-)
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass der Frühling den Schnee nun endlich verjagt!


wir X1 Besitzer werden mehr


----------



## Sabo.g (20. März 2010)

Das müsst ihr gesehen haben. Für alle die unbedingt noch ein Foto brauchen. Also Leute gibts.... da fehlen mir echt die Wort!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-R1-HT-Ra...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item3cab4e1f70


----------



## acid-driver (20. März 2010)

echt ne frechheit...

naja, schaltwerk liest ja mit sicherheit mit und merkt sicher schnell, dass man sich mit so einem mist keine freunde macht...


----------



## SchrottRox (20. März 2010)

Heute in Italien:






Fazit: Sattelstütze ist super - Fox Float kann der Van nicht im Ansatz das Wasser reichen - der Rahmen ist leider fast zu groß mich. 178 und L ist gut für Touren, aber nix für heftigeres, weil man zu schnell das Gemächt an dem Oberrohr andengelt...

Ach ja, CrankBrothers Pedale sind der letzte Schrott - ich mach morgen wieder Shimano drauf. Mich hats heute zwei mal gelegt wegen dem Mist. Sind vielleicht gut für Rennfahrer, aber nix für Enduro...


----------



## at021971 (20. März 2010)

@SchrottRox: L wäre was für mich. Und ich bin 1,91 m groß. Für Deine 1,78 m ist es definitiv zu groß. Es sei denn, Du hast ein eher unübliches Verhältnis Deiner Extrimitäten. ;-)

Die 80 cm Standover wäre selbst mir, mit 94 cm Schrittlänge, zu viel. Wer hat Dich denn da beraten?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (20. März 2010)

Na ja, sagen wir mal: Bin-ich-billich-drangekommen...

Nee, im Ernst...hab ja bis jetzt alle Rotwild in M gehabt - und hat auch immer gepasst. Ich wurde einfach Größenwahnsinnig
Ich glaube mein schlimmstes Problem heute waren die Pedale Das gab eine totale Unsicherheit, weil rein und rauskommen ist echt ein Zustand mit den Dingern. Ich bin immer eingeklickt, auch bei heftigen Sachen und bin es halt von den Shimanos gewöhnt, dass sie im richtigen Moment aufgehen. Das war heute nicht so, auch das Einklicken ist echt Schrott - never again!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (21. März 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Das müsst ihr gesehen haben. Für alle die unbedingt noch ein Foto brauchen. Also Leute gibts.... da fehlen mir echt die Wort!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-R1-HT-Ra...mQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item3cab4e1f70



Ei, des is doch Werbung was fast nix kostet! 
Is doch clever


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. März 2010)

Timbto schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Ich darf mich seit heute auch in die Reihen der Rotwild-Fahrer einreihen. Habe beim Händler meines Vertrauens das X1 erworben. Leichte Modifikationen am Schaltwerk (SRAM X0 statt Shimano XT) und ein anderer Sattel - und nun habe ich ein absolutes Traumbike unter dem Allerwertesten ;-)
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass der Frühling den Schnee nun endlich verjagt!



Glückwunsch 
Zeig mal Bilder 
Welche Rahmennummer hast Du?
Die 200 sollten mittlerweile doch locker geknackt sein


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Heute in Italien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diesen Weg würd ich auch gern mal mit meinem eisenhaufen runterballern


----------



## SchrottRox (21. März 2010)

Ha, der heutige Weg war noch mal ne Nummer besser:





















...leider immer noch total nebelig hier


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. März 2010)

Klasse Pics 
Sieht nach jeder Menge Spass aus 
Dein E1 ist ja schon ganz schön rumgekommen


----------



## SchrottRox (22. März 2010)

Spass ham wir schon...heute vielleicht weniger.

Heute gab es wieder dicken Nebel und geregnet hat es leider auch. Wir hatten uns einen unbekannten Wanderwag auf der Karte herausgesucht und diesen versucht zu fahren - die Betonung liegt auf VERSUCHT...

Wie haben uns bis auf 1300 m hochgekämpft, da liegt noch mächtig Schnee und sind dann mindestens 850 hm heruntergelaufen, getragen, geflucht und die Welt was weiß ich was geschumpfen

Na ja, ein paar Bilder dazu...fangen wir mit dem Besten an:






Die Hochfahrt:





Der "Trail":










Da half nur noch eine Stärkung:





...und unten eine Pizzaschnitte:





Na ja, ab Mittwoch soll das Wetter besser werden - wir hoffen es...


----------



## Orakel (22. März 2010)

runtertragen ist immer so zum :kotz:hab ich am Gardasee auch schon  mitgemacht


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...und unten eine Pizzaschnitte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noch nicht mal die Pizzaschnitte scheint zu schmecken.
Klasse Tagebuch 
Als wäre man dabei, nur dass in Stuttgart die Sonne scheint


----------



## Deichfräse (22. März 2010)

Sehr genial SchrottRox!!!
Die Serpentinen, wo sind die denn? Ist das die Tremalzo-Seite und dann in Höhe Limone?
Das mit den CB´s kann ich übrigens bestätigen, die taugen im Grunde nichts am MTB. Bin bei ungünstiger Pedalstellung immer mit der Fußspitze am Kurbelarm hängen geblieben und konnte wegen dem riesigen Auslösewinkel nicht aus den Pedalen raus. Nach 2-Mal Seitenlage flogen die Dinger in hohem Bogen in die Teilekiste. War zum Glück noch mit dem Sc(hr)ott. Das E1 kennt solche Lagen zum Glück noch nicht!

Gestern und heute konnte mich auch nichts mehr halten! Hab´ also die ersten 60km des Jahres in den Beinen und das bei schönstem Sonnenschein. Deich rauf, Deich runter...
...nein, einfach bißchen quer durch den nordischen Gemüsegarten zum locker anradeln sozusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (22. März 2010)

Die Pizzaschnitte war kalt, es hat genieselt, der Trail war unfahrbar - nee heute konnten wir kaum ein Lächeln herbeizaubern.

Jetzt mit den anderen Pedalen macht es auf jeden Fall wieder viel mehr Spass und es gibt mir eine gewisse Sicherheit zu wissen, dass es in brenzligen Situationen auf jeden Fall auch wieder ausklickt. CB-Pedale...never again. Die mögen gut für Racer sein, aber nix fürs Gelände.

@Deichfräse: ...nee wir sind nicht am Gardasee oder dessen Umland. Wir sind am Monte Grappa - siehe meine Signatur.

@AlexRCC03: Sonne...ja, das vermisse ich sehr. Normalerweise isses hier deutlich besser wie sonst wo - nicht umsonst ist das bei den Gleitschirmfliegern bekannt. Blos im Moment nicht


----------



## rotwild58 (23. März 2010)

Dann müsst Ihr auch mal Euren Teller leer machen , dann klappt das auch mit dem Wetter
Gruss Michael


----------



## SchrottRox (23. März 2010)

Gestern haben wir die Teller leergeputzt und abgeschleckt - das hat geholfen...

...wir zum ersten Mal die Sonne gesehen...

Da wir etwas lediert von der gestrigen Tour waren, haben wir uns entschlossen, die Downhillstrecke welche seit diesem Jahr "eröffnet" wurde zu fahren. Dazu mussten wir nähmlich nur 550 hm hochkurbeln. Den Weg haben wir schon immer beim Hochfahren gesehen, aber aufgrund der Kürze noch nie unter die Stollen genommen. Wäre eine Feierabendrunde.

Gestern hatten wir dort einen Italiener getroffen, der auf seinem Downhiller völlig außer Atem, kurz gehalten hatte. Wir sprachen ihn an, aber sein Englisch war bescheiden - heute wissen wir, was er uns sagen wollte: Es ist sauglatt auf der Piste...

Die Strecke ist ja eigentlich ein alter Wanderweg, nur ab und zu verlässt er die Originalroute, und ist deshalb mit Steinen gepflastert - bei Nässe glatt wie Schmierseife...

Richtig Spass hat es nicht gemacht - müsste man nochmal bei Trockenheit fahren.

Hier der Abschlusssprung, oder vielmehr der Landehügel:





Hier der Frank beim "Herabbalancieren":





Und wie immer...ein "Bierbild" - für unsere Sammlung...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. März 2010)

Hoffe Ihr bleibt noch ein paar Wochen.
Klasse Erlebnisberichte, super Bilder und macht Spass zu lesen  
Nur Du hast schon 3 Tage hintereinander das gleiche Hemd an .


----------



## SchrottRox (23. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hoffe Ihr bleibt noch ein paar Wochen.
> Klasse Erlebnisberichte, super Bilder und macht Spass zu lesen
> Nur Du hast schon 3 Tage hintereinander das gleiche Hemd an .



ICH würde gerne noch länger bleiben...

Mit dem Hemd ist das so - das habe ich selbst designt, in Auftrag gegeben und ich bin voll begeistert von dem Teil! Trägt sich super angenehm, Klimatechnisch perfekt, blablabla - ich glaube es grenzt an Schleichwerbung...ESJOD heißt die Firma, falls es jemand interessiert...

Aber hast Recht! Morgen wird es gewaschen...dann hab ich auch nimmer so viel Mücken im Schlepptau

Mein Kumpane will Morgen mit seinem Gleitschirm rumsegeln - da muss ich mir dann was ganz gemein leckeres als Tour überlegen...
Habe allerdings mega Muskelkator (wer kennt es?) in den Oberschenkeln...mal schauen...

Heute noch beim Vinobauer gewesen...der hat sich gefreut, als ich 120 Liter von seinem leckeren Roten habe einpacken lassen...aber ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich die nächsten Monate wiederkomme...drum der Vorrat

Sodele, nun habe ich genug geplappert - morgen? Schaun wir mal...


----------



## TOM4 (24. März 2010)

Mein Umbau ist soweit fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2010)

Schönstes Wetter heute in Bella Italia...hab allein ne Runde gedreht...seht selbst:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqctJMEbIHg"]YouTube- Downhill am Monte Grappa - Sent. 97[/ame]

Ging recht gut heute, war zwar noch feucht aber nicht mehr ganz so rutschig...


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2010)

Schönes Filmchen.  Klasse auch die Outtakes! Da sieht man mal wieviel Arbeit das ist so ein kurzes Ding alleine zu drehen. Welche Kamera benutzt du?

Nächste Woche, vorraus gesetzt das Wetter hält sich, werde ich anfangen fleißig Trailfilmchen von der Eifel zu drehen. Mit dabei meine neue Hero HD und natürlich ein Rotwild. Nicht so wie bei meinem Herbstvideo. 
Aber Vorrang hat nächste Woche noch mein R2 HT. Das muss auch noch fertig werden. Dann kann der Frühling und der Sommer kommen.


----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2010)

...ich hab nur ne Canon Ixus95 - aber für solche Sachen taugt es gerade so...

Jetzt ab in die Pizzeria...


----------



## Orakel (24. März 2010)

@SchrottRox
sauberle Herr Gesangsverein


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schönstes Wetter heute in Bella Italia...hab allein ne Runde gedreht...seht selbst:
> 
> YouTube- Downhill am Monte Grappa - Sent. 97
> 
> Ging recht gut heute, war zwar noch feucht aber nicht mehr ganz so rutschig...



Klasse gemacht 
Die Outtakes finde ich auch gut.
Ab in unser Film Archiv damit 
Witzig, wie Du den Galopp des Hirschen in Deinem Icon auf den Beat in der Filmmusik abgestimmt hast


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mein Umbau ist soweit fertig.



Und mal wieder ein hübches R1 
Schade, das die Bildqualität nicht so dolle ist


----------



## jmr-biking (24. März 2010)

@ Schrottrox: Dafür macht sie aber gute Bilder und Filme. Voll internettauglich. Na dann guten Hunger!!!

@ TOM4: Ja, genau. Wieder ein schönes R1. Aber ob die Marzocchi Gabel eine so gute Wahl war? Man hörte in den letzten Jahren nicht viel Gutes von ihren CC-Gabeln. Gib mal Feedback von der Gabel bei Gelegenheit. 
Der weitere Aufbau gefällt mir. Liebe zu Detail mit den roten Schräubchen und den Schnellspannern. Kenn ich irgendwoher.


----------



## Andi_72 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

auch bei mir war endlich wieder Zeit für nen Ritt.

Test für das Match"blech" am Dämpfer.






[/URL][/IMG] 

Funktioniert ganz gut, das edle Teil 






[/URL][/IMG]

Jetzt kann der Somer kommen...!


----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch bei mir war endlich wieder Zeit für nen Ritt.
> 
> ...




Schönes Teil...das täte mir zum Hochfahren auch taugen


----------



## fearius (24. März 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

schon neu angemeldet und schon meine erste Frage.
Da ich nicht gleich einen neuen Thread erstellen wollte dachte ich mir ich schreibs mal hier rein!  (Ist ja unter Tech Talk)

Ich habe mir diesen Winter ein *Rotwild C1 Cross *gekauft, jedoch nicht mit mit den 140mm sondern mit *150mm* vorne!
Wollte unbedingt ein All Mountainbike und da kam mir das C1 grad recht.
Diesen Sommer möchte bzw. wollte ich erstmals mein Bike im Park ausprobieren, das heißt nette Singletrails und Freeride (jedoch kein extremes, max. 4-6m ins Steile)! 
Als ich dies jedoch in mein jetztiges Forum schrieb sprangen schon die ersten von den Stühlen und sagen das dieses Bike unter keinen Umständen in einem Bikepark gehört da dies sofort kaputt geht!  Was ist dran an der ganzen Geschichte? 

Lt. Rotwild Vertreter (ehemaliger Downhill Fahrer und Richy Schley Bike Zusammenbauer ) mit dem ich gestern geredet habe reicht das Bike auf jeden Fall für meine Bedürfnisse! Unter anderem wiege ich gerade mal *54kg*, da dürfte es lt Vertreter gar keine Probleme geben ! Er vermutet sogar das ich den ganzen Federweg mit diesem Gewicht nicht einmal richtig auskoste sozusagen!

Bin nun etwas in der Zwickmühle und weiß nicht was ich glauben soll!
Bitte daher Euch, als waschechte Rotwild Biker mir weiterzuhelfen! Hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Bike im Park?

Ich danke jetzt schon für alle Antworten, sofern sie ernst gemeint sind! 

fearius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2010)

mir ist hier noch keiner begegnet, der das teil im park fährt 

was meinst du mit 4-6m ins steile?
springen? das würde ich ja noch nichtmal mit meinem enduro machen^^

gab hier aber mal bilder (oder ein video?), wo jemand mit dem neuen X1 im park war. das unterscheidet sich ja ansich von dem c1 nur durch eine andere wippe und ne andere gabel (freitag weiß ich mehr )
durchforste mal den thread. muss in etwa bei der bekanntgabe des X1 stehen...


----------



## fearius (24. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mir ist hier noch keiner begegnet, der das teil im park fährt
> 
> was meinst du mit 4-6m ins steile?
> springen? das würde ich ja noch nichtmal mit meinem enduro machen^^
> ...



ja nachdem ich keinen geld*******r hab und ich ein allroundbike wollte finde ich das c1 cross passend für meine bedürfnisse! vielleicht kommt mal ein freerider dazu, bis dahin möchte ich jedoch mit meinem c1 zurechtkommen! 

und wie gesagt, singletrails sind ja wohl drinn mit dem bike oder etwa nicht? 
abgesehen davon dass ich bis dato noch nicht einmal in der lage bin 4m ohne sturz zu springen sollte es dies ins steile (also nicht in die waagrechte ) mit richtiger technik schon aushalten?!

wie richtig gepostet is nur die gabel vom X1 anders (hab jedoch wie beschrieben die gleiche gabel drin)

danke schon mal, werd ich mir raussuchen!


----------



## SchrottRox (24. März 2010)

Na ja, wer sauber springen kann (ich kann es nicht), der kann quasi mit jedem Rad so einen Sprung machen. Er meint damit nicht in das Flat zu hüpfen, also quasi auf ne Gerade zu landen, sondern in einen schrägen Ladehügel. Ich bin heute mit dem E1 eine ca. 120 cm hohe Kante voll ins Flat gesprungen...Dämpfer voll am Anschlag...ich bin mir sicher, wenns einer kann brauch er noch nicht mal ne Federgabel...

Also, von mir aus - dein Körpergewicht vorausgesetzt - und ne saubere Sprungweise - hält das der Göppel locker aus


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. März 2010)

Fahre das C1 Cross in original Rotwild Spec und hüpfe schon mal 1m drops ins fast Flache. 
Bisher null Probleme, Federwege werden allerdings voll ausgereizt, ohne voll durchzuschlagen.
Da ich 95 kg wiege, und Du die Hälfte, sollten für Dich als 2 m locker gehen 
Im Ernst. Würde immer darauf achten, dass der Dämpfer/Gabel nicht durchschlägt. So wird vermieden, dass übermässige Stösse auf den Rahmen und Fahrwerksteile übertragen werden.
Wenn Du die LAndungen so sanft hinbekommst, why not


----------



## fearius (25. März 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

Ich leg es ja im Park oder bei uns in der Umgebung im Wald nicht darauf an soweit zuhüpfen wies geht, nur möchte ich mir nicht immer den kopf zerbrechen ob ich dem rad jetzt was angetan hab oder nicht! 
Vorangig sind sowieso mal Singletrails in den Parks und da geht vorangig um diverse Steilkuren jumps bis 1m, Wurzelpassagen usw. und das muss es ja aushalten!  

Wie weit sollte ich eigentlich einfedern im Stand wenn ich nen Drop mache?


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2010)

Wenn dir das hilft, ich bin letztes Jahr die Freeride-Strecke in Willingen mit meinem 120 mm R.GT2 runter gebrettert. Trails, kleine Northshore-Abschnitte und Steilkurven gab es da zu Hauf. Kleine Sprünge waren auch drin. Sicherlich macht es mit einem Enduro mehr Spaß und man könnte damit auch mal einen Double springen (wenn man es kann). Aber runter käme ich die Freeride-Strecke auch mit einem 80 mm Hardtail.
Die Anderen haben es schon gut beschrieben. Mit sauberer Technik wirst du keine Probleme haben den ein oder anderen Sprung damit zu machen.

Schönes Bike übrigens! Habs mir mal in deinem Profil angesehen.


----------



## fearius (25. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wenn dir das hilft, ich bin letztes Jahr die Freeride-Strecke in Willingen mit meinem 120 mm R.GT2 runter gebrettert. Trails, kleine Northshore-Abschnitte und Steilkurven gab es da zu Hauf. Kleine Sprünge waren auch drin. Sicherlich macht es mit einem Enduro mehr Spaß und man könnte damit auch mal einen Double springen (wenn man es kann). Aber runter käme ich die Freeride-Strecke auch mit einem 80 mm Hardtail.
> Die Anderen haben es schon gut beschrieben. Mit sauberer Technik wirst du keine Probleme haben den ein oder anderen Sprung damit zu machen.
> 
> Schönes Bike übrigens! Habs mir mal in deinem Profil angesehen.


 
Jap dankeschön, hast mir schon wieder weitergeholfen! 
Es kommt sowieso immer darauf an "wie" man fährt, bin ja auch noch ein anfänger, war noch nie in nem bikepark und weiß auch nicht wies dort zugeht! 
Schätz mich selbst sowieso mehr als Fahrer ein, der vorerst lieber Bodenkontakt hat!   (Steilkurven, Schotter, Wurzeln, . .  usw, das ist mein Gebiet )

Dankeschön, bin auch echt stolz auf mein bike!


----------



## Andi_72 (25. März 2010)

Der Beigeisterung von gestern folgt die Ernüchterung:

Da kauft man sich für teuer Geld den Dreckfänger aus edlem Carbon um den Dämpfer vor überschnellem Verschleiss zu bewahren, und nach 50km zeigen sich bereits Lackschäden 









Sowas sollte eigentlich länger halten. War schließlich nicht billig.

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit dem Halter gemacht? Bei den 2010ern ist der Schutz ja Serie?


----------



## Knaller2010 (25. März 2010)

Hmmm - hatte ich schon gepostet - die neue R1/R2er Schwinge ist etwas breiter und paßt an dem Dämperschutz vorbei - leider "scheuert" die 2008/2009er Schwinge...

...du solltest mal meinen Dämpferschutz sehen - und noch ein wenig später wirst Du sehen, dass die "Scheuerstellen" auch innerhalb der Schwinge die schwarze Eloxierung "beseitigt".

Allerdings hat das Teil auch schon zwei Stein-Einschläge frontal auf dem Dämpfer verhindert...

Greetz
Knaller2010



Andi_72 schrieb:


> Der Beigeisterung von gestern folgt die Ernüchterung:
> 
> Da kauft man sich für teuer Geld den Dreckfänger aus edlem Carbon um den Dämpfer vor überschnellem Verschleiss zu bewahren, und nach 50km zeigen sich bereits Lackschäden
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. März 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> Jap dankeschön, hast mir schon wieder weitergeholfen!
> Es kommt sowieso immer darauf an "wie" man fährt, bin ja auch noch ein anfänger, war noch nie in nem bikepark und weiß auch nicht wies dort zugeht!
> Schätz mich selbst sowieso mehr als Fahrer ein, der vorerst lieber Bodenkontakt hat!   (Steilkurven, Schotter, Wurzeln, . .  usw, das ist mein Gebiet )
> 
> Dankeschön, bin auch echt stolz auf mein bike!



also zu thema bikepark kann ich dir ein paar worte sagen......

im bikepark gehts teilweise pervers zu 

in ziemlich jedem bikepark gibts nen "chickenway", d.h. du musst also nicht direkt über die sprünge, sondern kannst daran vorbei im idealfall. wenn du in nem park bist, schau dir die sache "langsam" und "genau" an die ersten paar abfahrten, bevor du da runterhaust wie harry.bringt nix ausser AUA! wenn du dir bei einem sprung von anfang an nicht sicher bist -*finger weg*! 

mit nem enduro kommt man schon gut im bikepark klar, man sollte halt die extremen DH-strecken dann meiden. je nach aufbau gehts da echt aufs material und da brauchst schon gehörig federweg und den benötigten wahnsinn bei einigen sprüngen.

oftmals bieten größere aber auch manche kleinen parks singletrailmöglichkeiten an wie du selbst ja geschrieben hattest. 

p.s.: steilkurven nennt man anlieger


----------



## acid-driver (25. März 2010)

schon mit loctite versucht?


----------



## Orakel (25. März 2010)

mittelfestes Loctite und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. März 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Der Beigeisterung von gestern folgt die Ernüchterung:
> 
> Da kauft man sich für teuer Geld den Dreckfänger aus edlem Carbon um den Dämpfer vor überschnellem Verschleiss zu bewahren, und nach 50km zeigen sich bereits Lackschäden
> 
> ...



NA so ein wenig Steinsschlag sollte das Teil schon abkönnen, ist ja schliesslich ein Steinschlagschutz.
Würde das Teil zu Rotwild schicken und auf den Mangel hinweisen.
Hilft der Produktentwicklung und evtl. geht was in Sachen Kulanz


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Dann melde ich auch mal ein Prolbem.
> Und zwar habe ich ärger mit der lieben Schraube auf dem Bild.
> Das Ding löst sich bei jeder fahrt im Wald.
> Heute nach kleiner 30km Tour auch wieder.
> Was kann man da machen?



Denk an das Drehmoment, habe mir bei meinem RCC03 mal die Mutter überdreht.
Es gibt zwar problemlos Ersatz beim Händler ist aber ärgerlich.
Warum gibt es den Schraubensatz eigendlich nicht online. Ist doch mittlerweile ein Standard-wartungsteil....


----------



## Knaller2010 (25. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> NA so ein wenig Steinsschlag sollte das Teil schon abkönnen, ist ja schliesslich ein Steinschlagschutz.
> Würde das Teil zu Rotwild schicken und auf den Mangel hinweisen.
> Hilft der Produktentwicklung und evtl. geht was in Sachen Kulanz



Das in der Mitte ist kein Steinschlag - das ist ein "Aufsetzer" der Schwinge - also den Federweg voll genutzt...

Bei mir ist in dem Bereich auch hauptsächlich "nur" der Lack weg - also kein schlimmer Schaden. Bedrohlicher ist der Seitenabrieb - viel Material ist da nicht mehr - werde morgen mal fragen...

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (25. März 2010)

Kann ich auch gerade nicht finden - allerdings sitzt meine noch...

PS: mach den Hirsch mal sauber - vielleicht "stößt" er dann die Schraube auch nicht mehr ab...



Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ans Drehmoment denke ich schon im gewissen Sinne.
> Wenn mir jemand das für diese Schrauben verraten würde könnte ich meiner Faulheit es Suchen zu müssen ein Schnippchen schlagen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (25. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Ans Drehmoment denke ich schon im gewissen Sinne.
> Wenn mir jemand das für diese Schrauben verraten würde könnte ich meiner Faulheit es suchen zu müssen ein Schnippchen schlagen.
> 
> 
> ...



nach fest kommt ab


----------



## Orakel (25. März 2010)

schau mal hier nach 
http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/montageanleitungen-a-setup
bei der Monatgeanleitung müsste das Drehmonment angegeben sein.


----------



## Knaller2010 (26. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Putzen was ist das?
> Kaufe eigendlich immer ein neues wenns zu dreckig ist.
> 
> Hangi


 

Auch 'ne Lösung  - Dein Bikehändler liebt Dich, oder?

...um ehrlich zu sein bis zu meinem aktuellen Bike habe ich nur zweimal im Jahr geputzt - jetzt hängt es allerdings in meinem Arbeitszimmer (nach dem Beispiel von hhninja ) - der passende "Rahmen" wird noch gemalt...

Greetz

Knaller2010 


PS: Es sind "nicht mehr als 10NM" Anzugsmoment laut Doku Rotwild


----------



## TilmannD (26. März 2010)

Unsere neuen Bikes sind da! Und gleich auf Gran Canaria eingeweiht...oh year!


----------



## Niethi (26. März 2010)

*Zoff im Rotwildpark:*






R.R1 HT: Sram X.0 vs. Shimano XTR - das konnte nicht gut gehen ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2010)

2-Ender?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. März 2010)

TilmannD schrieb:


> Unsere neuen Bikes sind da! Und gleich auf Gran Canaria eingeweiht...oh year!



Schaut schön aus
die Landschaft natürlich auch...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2010)

Seid Ihr schon vom Rotwild Besuch zurück? 
Wie war's?


----------



## Thomas1809 (26. März 2010)

Jaaaaa
war eine scheiß Heimfahrt.
Der Besuch war super interessant und infomativ.
Habe viel über Carbon gelernt.
Nochmal vielen Dank an den Jungs und Mädels von Rotwild, und natürlich auch an Knaller und Orakel für die Orgi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niethi (26. März 2010)

Hallo Freunde des roten Wildes!

Auch wenn ich erst die Hälfte aller Posts gelesen habe 
muss ich doch sagen: alles tolle Bikes hier im Thread! 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2-Ender?


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Seid Ihr schon vom Rotwild Besuch zurück?
> Wie war's?


 
Hi Alex,

War eine echt klasse Veranstaltung welche die lange Anreise voll gerechtfertigt hat. ADP hat sich viel Mühe gemacht und wir hatten mehr oder weniger die Gelegenheit fast alle der 20 Mitarbeiter (inklusive Manfred Stromberger von Bike Ride, der eine 2011er Neuentwicklung für Testzwecke abholte) für kennen zu lernen. 

Zudem haben wir viel von Peter Böhm über das Konstruieren der Bikes und die Belastungsgrenzen von Cabon und Alu gelernt. Zudem konnten wir uns einen ersten Eindruck von den Änderungen für 2011 machen.

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, da es Dir nicht vergönnt war, heute dabei zu seinen, bei Gelegenheit dort von der Autobahn ab zu fahren und bei ADP zu klingeln.

Auch von meiner Seite noch einmal vielen Dank an die Organisatoren. Hier vor allem an Knaller, der uns mit leckerem Kuchen den Nachmittag zusätzlich versüßte. Gleicher Dank geht natürlich auch an das gesamte Rotwild Team, das sich viel Zeit für uns und unsere Fragen genommen hat. Ein echt super Nachmittag!!!!!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (27. März 2010)

Moin, moin

Habt ihr eigentlich schon irgendwo Bilder von eurem Besuch hochgeladen?

Und ich lege mich jetzt ab - YouTube hat mich genug geärget Ich bekomme es nicht hin, dass ein Filmchen im HD-Format angezeigt wird. Seht selbst, alles verzerrt, vielleicht mache ich was falsch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qArG5ewwoe4"]YouTube- Downhill am Monte Grappa - Sent. 35[/ame]


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Habt ihr eigentlich schon irgendwo Bilder von eurem Besuch hochgeladen?
> 
> ...




bist du das auf dem video??? oder ein anderes formumitglied???echt ne schöne ecke da, aber kurz vor schluss des streifens (5:30) die steine aus dem weg räumen.
-bunnyhop und drüber gehts!-

kleiner tip noch. sattel muss weiter runter bei der nächsten hetzjagd, sonst gehts tierisch auf die bonbons


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> War eine echt klasse Veranstaltung welche die lange Anreise voll gerechtfertigt hat. ADP hat sich viel Mühe gemacht und wir hatten mehr oder weniger die Gelegenheit fast alle der 20 Mitarbeiter (inklusive Manfred Stromberger von Bike Ride, der eine 2011er Neuentwicklung für Testzwecke abholte) für kennen zu lernen.
> 
> ...




Es ist zum 
Habt Ihr Bilder vom 2011er Bike? 
Hätte Euch auch gerne mal kennengelernt.
HAt ADP gesagt, ob es mal wieder einen Tag der offenen Tür gibt?


----------



## acid-driver (27. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Es ist zum
> Habt Ihr Bilder vom 2011er Bike?
> Hätte Euch auch gerne mal kennengelernt.
> HAt ADP gesagt, ob es mal wieder einen Tag der offenen Tür gibt?




ich hab in der tat versucht, manni zu überreden, der wollte aber partout nicht 
wird aber wohl so, wie das x1, nur dass die wippe etwas länger ist und etwas höher angebracht ist und 180mm federweg hat. 

ich hab ole so verstanden, dass man wohl einfach vorbeikommen kann.
ich würde nur kurz anrufen, nicht dass die gerade einen container aus taiwan bekommen, dann sind die jungs da alle nicht ansprechbar^^


----------



## Orakel (27. März 2010)

auch von meiner seite ein Dickes, dickes, Lob an die Jungs von ADP, es war ein sehr Informativer Nachmittag, vorallem in sachen Carbon, ein besonderes Lob an dieser stelle an Peter Böhn, es ist nicht selbst verständlich dass man dem Konstrukteur über die Schulter in den Rechner schauen kann und er dabei einem die neuste Generation Bikes  zeigt 
vorallem muss man sagen, die Jungs haben um nichts ein Geheimniss gemacht  Peter Böhm hat uns sogar den Grossen Bruder vom X1 am Rechner gezeigt (das Teil das der Manni Stromberg im Transporter hatte)und das X2.
Nachdem man die Manpower von ADP gesehn hatt, muss man ganz tief den Hut ziehn  was dort geleistet wird.
Macht weiter so .
Ha, nein Knaller dich hab ich nicht vergessen bei der Lobhudelei, die ganze Ehre für die Organisation gehört dem Knaller, haste super gemacht, dank auch an die Fr.Knaller für Lecker Kuchen
Bilder habe ich keine gemacht.


----------



## Orakel (27. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hätte Euch auch gerne mal kennengelernt.
> HAt ADP gesagt, ob es mal wieder einen Tag der offenen Tür gibt?


was steht dem kennenlernen im wege
Kommst mal zu mir aufs Land  Biken wir ne runde zusammen
Den Manni hatte ich soweit dass er mir den grossen X1 Bruder zeigen wollte, der P.Böhm hatte nichts dagegen, aber der Ole hat nen Riegel vorgeschoben, macht nichts.


----------



## Andreas_33 (27. März 2010)

Update 1.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (27. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Es ist zum
> Habt Ihr Bilder vom 2011er Bike?
> Hätte Euch auch gerne mal kennengelernt.
> HAt ADP gesagt, ob es mal wieder einen Tag der offenen Tür gibt?


 
Ich hatte zwar eine Kamera dabei. Wollte aber mehr dem zuhören, was Ole und Peter uns zu erzählen hatten. Aber im Prinzip kann man sagen, dass der Bericht der IBC-Forum-Teams bei ADP mehr oder weniger alles an Bildern enthält, was man ablichten kann.

Zu den 2011 Räder kann ich sagen, dass es natürlich keine Photos gibt. Das wäre dann doch zu weit gegangen. Wir konnten uns aber sehr ausführlich das R.R2 FS mit seinem neuen Monocoque Hauptrahmen und wahrscheinlich weitergehenden Carboneinsatz (gab da verschiedene Optionen) anschauen. Auch das zukünftige R.X2 konnte als Konstruktionszeichnung im PC und auf einigen Bilderen bewundert werden. Auch gab Peter uns auch einen kurzen Ausblick auf das R.?1, dem großen Bruder des R.X1 aus Alu und mit 180 mm Federweg.


Beeindruckend war Peters Vortrag über Carbon, dessen spezielle Fähigkeiten und beeindruckenden Belastungsgrenzen. Der Vortrag und die Demonstration auf dem Prüfstand hat mir viel von den Vorbehalten gegenüber dem Werkstoff Carbon genommen. Die Erweiterung meines Rotwildgeheges wird definitiv aus den schwarzen Fäden geflochten sein. Man darf aber auch nicht die "dunkle Seite des Carbon", wie Peter es ausdrückte unterschätzen. Der Werkstoff erforderte halt eine besondere Behandlung und Rücksichtnahme, da er extrem druckempfinglich ist. Das heißt, klemmen kann tödlich enden, da sich dann die einzelnen Lagen von einander trennen können.

Auch hat Peter darauf hingewiesen, dass Carbon HT um die 900 g aktuell für den Massenmarkt und Dauereinsatz extrem kompromissbehaftet sind. So was kann man im Wettbewerb einsetzen und bei Bedarf tauschen. Aber für uns Konsumenten, die so ein Produkt deutlich länger als nur eine Saison einsetzen, ist so etwas beim aktuellen Stand der Technik eigentlich nicht zu verantworten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

Irre, was Ihr so erzählt 
Das macht einem Rotwild ja noch sympatischer 
Super, dass Ihr alles erklärt bekommen habt, sogar die laufende Entwicklung. Toll diese Gastfreundschaft 
und ich war nicht dabei 
Das Ihr keine Fotos postet finde ich voll verständlich. Schließlich wollen wir ADP nicht verärgern. Wo gibt es sonst so einen Blick hinter die Kulissen 
HAbe ich richtig verstanden, 2011er Modelle werden mehr in Carbon Monocoque Weise gebaut? 
Dann ist das C2 wohl nur der Anfang gewesen.
Hoffe die Preise steigen dadurch nicht in's unendliche 
Und Ihr bestätigt ein X2 für 2011, was ja nur logisch und konsequent ist.

Was steht als Nächstes an?
Eurobike bei Rotwild mit Kuchen von Fr. Knaller


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

Niethi schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des roten Wildes!
> 
> Auch wenn ich erst die Hälfte aller Posts gelesen habe
> muss ich doch sagen: alles tolle Bikes hier im Thread!



JA und 'ne tolle Community finde ich.
Schon Irre (nicht die Loide ), dass sich 40 virtuelle Bekannte verabreden und einen Ausflug mit Kaffee und Kuchen bei Rotwild machen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

TilmannD schrieb:


> Unsere neuen Bikes sind da! Und gleich auf Gran Canaria eingeweiht...oh year!



Cool  
Wie gefällt Euch das C1?
Das ist doch die Woman Variante, oder?
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht das erste Mädels Bike hier


----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. März 2010)

federaldirt schrieb:


> klickt bitte mal drauf
> 
> YouTube- Federal Dirt Biken in Sundern




ähm....sorry aber das is ja stinklangweilig. muss ich ehrlich mal sagen.
nur das selbe 10minuten lang......

naja so ne treppe hats schon in sich


----------



## acid-driver (27. März 2010)

@ alex

DEN tread kennst du sicher schon oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (27. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @ alex
> 
> DEN tread kennst du sicher schon oder?



na das ist doch mal aussagekräftig!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @ alex
> 
> DEN tread kennst du sicher schon oder?



LOGO 
War glaube ich der Erste der IBC Hausbesuche


----------



## Orakel (27. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> so habs ich auch verstanden dass es 2011 das X1 als Carbonvariante geben soll (ca.400gr.leichter),Tests laufen wohl schon


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


> Update 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## at021971 (27. März 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> so habs ich auch verstanden dass es 2011 das X1 als Carbonvariante geben soll (ca.400gr.leichter),Tests laufen wohl schon


 
Mit den 400g weniger wäre ich mal vorsichtig. Nicht dass sich hier dann schon wieder eine Erwartungshaltung aufbaut, die sich schlussendlich nicht erfüllen läßt. Peter sprach davon, dass man so ein Bike in Carbon gut 400 g leichter realisieren kann, als in Alu. Ob aber das R.X2 tatsächlich 400g leichter als das R.X1 ist, hat er nicht so eindeutig gesagt. Er sprach auch von ca. 2.900 g für das Rahmengewicht in Größe M eines R.X2. Dieser Wert fügte er aber hinzu verstehe sich ohne die Lackierung. Also kommen da noch mal 100 - 200 g hinzu.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

Bei 'nem All Mountain wäre mit Haltbarkeit sowieso wichtiger als Leichtbau.

Finde die Monocoque Bauweise wie beim C2 sieht total abgefahren aus. 
Hoffendlich wird es nicht zu teuer 

Hat der Chefentwickler gesagt wie lange Carbon hält?
Altert das MAterial-Kleber?


----------



## Orakel (27. März 2010)

ich möchte ja auch keine Erwartungen schüren, ich habs so im Ohr gehabt. Gut.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2010)

Bin mir sicher sobald das Erste irgendwann rauskommt, wird's auf's Milligramm gewogen und hier gepostet. Dann kennen wir die Fakten


----------



## Orakel (27. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hat der Chefentwickler gesagt wie lange Carbon hält?
> Altert das MAterial-Kleber?


was mit der Zeit passiert ist dass das Harz Feuchtigkeit zieht.
Generell ist es schwer bei Carbon etwas über die Haltbarkeit zusagen, wie oben geschrieben ist der kritische punkt, wenn sich auf der Innenseite die Lagen voneinander abheben.
An dem Carbon Ht auf dem Prüfstand hatten sie sogar ins Ober und Unterrohr zwei Löcher reingebohrt um zusehn was passiert, nix, es hält, ein Alurahmen wäre da schonlange hinüber gegangen durch die Rissbildung.


----------



## Deichfräse (27. März 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was steht als Nächstes an?
> Eurobike bei Rotwild mit Kuchen von Fr. Knaller



Vielleicht nehmen wir einfach mal zusammen ein paar Kilometer unter die Stollen.
Genügend Möglichkeiten gibt es ja - so verstreut, wie wir alle wohnen, hat wohl jeder so sein kleines Bikerevier. Wer weiß, was man daraus machen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (27. März 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte ist kein Steinschlag - das ist ein "Aufsetzer" der Schwinge - also den Federweg voll genutzt...



Das in der Mitte könnte in der Tat von der Schwinge kommen, sehe mich aber so selten von hinten...
Die seitlichen Stellen habe ich mit Tesa abgeklebt; hielt aber auch nur 30km, dann war auch der durchgescheuert. Bin natürlich froh, wenn Steine oder die Schwinge nicht gegen den Dämpfer schlagen. Aber wenn das Lackierung nach ca. 30km Fahrt schon weggescheuert/geschlagen wird, hätte Rotwild auch den Carbon-Look lassen, und sich das lackieren sparen können...




Die untere Scheuerstelle kommt wohl wirklich von der Schwinge, die obere vom Zug.
Werd Rotwild mal Schreiben, aber viel wird dabei eher nicht rumkommen.
Abschleifen, lackieren.


----------



## Knaller2010 (28. März 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte könnte in der Tat von der Schwinge kommen, sehe mich aber so selten von hinten...
> Die seitlichen Stellen habe ich mit Tesa abgeklebt; hielt aber auch nur 30km, dann war auch der durchgescheuert. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/603839
> Die untere Scheuerstelle kommt wohl wirklich von der Schwinge, die obere vom Zug.
> Abschleifen, lackieren.


 
Hi,

hatte mein Bike mit bei Rotwild - der Dämpferschutz paßt leider nicht richtig. Wir haben die Luft abgelassen und ein paar Tests gemacht. Ich werde die beiden "störenden" Wangenteile mit 'nem Dremel wegschleifen. Rotwild wird reagieren und den Dämpfer wohl nur mit dem Hinweis für 2010er geeignet verkaufen.

Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2010)

Gestern war es endlich soweit. Das R.GT1 hatte seine Jungfernfahrt. Den Winter über hatte es ja durchaus bereitwillig, Outdoor wie auch auf der Rolle, dem Cube AMS Pro 100 den Vortritt überlassen. Und auch heute nach der zweiten Runde, kann ich immer noch nicht fassen, was für einen im positiven Sinne Performance-Unterschied ich im Vergleich zum RCC.09 und Cube AMS Pro 100 beobachten konnte.

Sicherlich liegt dieser Performance-Gewinn zu einem erheblichen Teil an den Tricon Laufräder und der Fox Talas Gabel. Aber auch die Sitzposition, die daraus resultierende klasse Kraftübertragung und der perfekt zur Gabel passende Hinterbau tragen ihren Teil zum äußerst positiven Gesamteindruck bei. Die Gabel und der Hinterbau bügeln so effektiv Unebenheiten und Schotterpisten weg, dass man mehr oder weniger drüber gleitet. Es sind hier, natürlich auch durch die leichten Laufräder begünstigt, Geschwindigkeiten möglich, die ich weder mit dem RCC.09 und noch viel weniger mit dem Cube AMS Pro 100 erreichen konnte.

Das ganze absolviert man vollkommen entspannt, was man auch an der Pulsuhr direkt ablesen kann. Der Maximal- wie auch der Durchschnittspuls liegen deutlich (10 - 20 Schläge) unter denen, die ich sonst gewohnt bin. Man kommt nach einer Trainingsrunde erheblich weniger ausgepowert daheim an. Woraus sich aber auch gleich ein Wermutstropfen ergibt: Ich benötige zukünftig mehr Zeit und muss mehr Kilometer zurücklegen, um den gleichen Trainingseffekt wie früher zu erreichen.

Am Anfang war es gestern natürlich erst einmal eine erhebliche Umstellung zu meinen beiden bisher gefahrenen Bikes. Ich hatte eher das Gefühl als säße ich in einem SUV und nicht in einem Sportwagen. Ein Tribut an den langen Federweg und den großen Rahmen (XL). Schnell stellte sich aber für mich heraus, dass, wenn wir bei dem Vergleich mit einem SUV bleiben, das R.GT1 der BMW X6 M oder Porsche Cayenne Turbo S unter den MTBs ist. Also ein SUV, welcher so manchem Sportwagen auch auf der Rennstrecke durchaus das Fürchten lehrt.

Auch den Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon kann ich nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen. Mir scheint mit diesem Sattel könnte man ewig fahren, ohne dass man jemals sein Hinterteil unangenehm zu spüren bekommt. Komfort pur bei nur 229 g: Ein mehr als akzeptabler Kompromiss.


Aber auch ein paar negative Erfahrungen machte ich beim ersten Ausritt. Beim Fox RP23 Boost Valve habe ich so wie von Fox im Manual beschrieben, das ProPedal abgestellt. Bei einer steilen und schnellen Abfahrt am Isarhochufer, gab es unten einen großen Knall und der Federweg war nahezu weg. Der Fox hatte die Notbremse gezogen und den Überdruck entweichen lassen. Danach musste ich es mit Rücksicht auf den Dämpfer, für die restlichen 25 km ruhiger angehen lassen. Eine Überprüfung daheim ergab, dass das Schaubild im Fox Manual nicht meinem RP23 entspricht. Bei mir liegen Ventil und ProPedal-Schalter nicht wie im Manual gezeigt, auf verschiedenen Seiten des Dämpfers. Damit ist bei mir das Umschalten zwischen ProPedal An und Aus, genau invers zur Fox Darstellung. Beim zweiten Ausritt heute war dann mit abgeschaltetem ProPedal alles so wie es sein soll.

Und immer wenn man etwas neu hat, sind schneller als man schauen kann, die ersten Macken dran. Diesmal hat es gleich nach wenigen Kilometern die Truvative Noir erwischt. Diese hatte auf beiden Seiten, begünstigt durch den nach dem Dämpferausfall geringeren Federweg, je einmal ordentlich Feindkontakt mit größeren Geröllbrocken. Sie sind zwar nicht kaputt gegangen, aber die schöne Optik hat ein wenig gelitten. Sei es drum, werden nicht die einzigen Macken bleiben.

Fazit: Ein hammer Bike!!!!  Und bevor Ihr auf die Idee kommt teures Geld in irgendwelchen leichten Anbauteile zu versenken, steckt dieses in einen leichten und Eurem Körpergewicht angemessen Laufradsatz. Nirgendwo bekommt Ihr ein größeres Performance-Plus fürs Geld!!!!!

Bilder konnte ich leider nur mit dem Handy machen, da die DigiCam liegt noch im Auto liegt, welches sich derzeit einem unfreiwilligem Werkstattaufenhalt unterziehen muss, da sich wohl auf der Rückfahrt von Dietzenbach, sich ein Marder währende unseres Stopps zum Abendessen, an den Druckschläuchen des Kompressors verlustiert hat. Dementsprechend ist leider die Bildqualität. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

Was hast du denn da alles unterm Sattel?
Schießgewehr?


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2010)

Gelöscht!


----------



## at021971 (28. März 2010)

Na klar, bei uns in der Gegend braucht man das. Wohne schließlich in Bayern. Da muß man gewappnet sein, wenn man unverhofft auf die Ureinwohner trifft.

Nee, ist eine Luftpumpe. Da ich sonst nichts dabei hatte, mußte die irgendwo untergebracht werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (28. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> bist du das auf dem video??? oder ein anderes formumitglied???echt ne schöne ecke da, aber kurz vor schluss des streifens (5:30) die steine aus dem weg räumen.
> -bunnyhop und drüber gehts!-
> 
> kleiner tip noch. sattel muss weiter runter bei der nächsten hetzjagd, sonst gehts tierisch auf die bonbons



Neenee, bin schon ich...
 ...und mit dem Bunnyhoppen hab ich´s nicht mehr so...bin doch vergeben

Sattel tiefer geht leider nicht mehr - ich bin entweder zu klein, oder das Rad zu groß - werde es wohl wieder hergeben

Aber vielleicht will ja wer mit mir tauschen? Rahmen ist L ich bräuchte M...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (29. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Neenee, bin schon ich...
> ...und mit dem Bunnyhoppen hab ich´s nicht mehr so...bin doch vergeben
> 
> Sattel tiefer geht leider nicht mehr - ich bin entweder zu klein, oder das Rad zu groß - werde es wohl wieder hergeben
> ...




ok du bist entschuldigt!
Deine Argumente sprechen für dich
Brauchst halt jetzt was noch freerideigeres, also ein schön tiefer Rahmen wenn du vestehst!?


----------



## SchrottRox (30. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ok du bist entschuldigt!
> Deine Argumente sprechen für dich
> Brauchst halt jetzt was noch freerideigeres, also ein schön tiefer Rahmen wenn du vestehst!?



Ja, denke ich auch. Das war bisschen eine Schnappsidee mit Rahmengröße L. Hab halt gedacht das Slayer ist auch in L und passt ganz gut, dass allerdings der Einstieg beim E1 so hoch ist, habe ich nicht bedacht

Zum Tourenfahren passt es mit meinen 178 cm hervorragend - aber in kniffligen Abschnitten kann es gefährlich werden. Na mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich die Gelegenheit und es tauscht jemand mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (30. März 2010)

So, wer sagte da am Freitag noch:"ui - in Bayern ist schlechtes Wetter angesagt..." - mein Urlaub ist gut gestartet und ich habe die erste schöne Tour auf die Kampenwand hingelegt - die Abfahrt war schwierig, aber ein guter Einstieg in die Saison - glücklicherweise ohne Wanderer...





...hier mit Blick auf den Chiemsee...





Weiter Bilder werden folgen - Schnee liegt zwar noch, aber mit einigen Schiebepassagen geht's bis fast hoch...

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## RCC03-Biker (30. März 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> So, wer sagte da am Freitag noch:"ui - in Bayern ist schlechtes Wetter angesagt..." - mein Urlaub ist gut gestartet und ich habe die erste schöne Tour auf die Kampenwand hingelegt - die Abfahrt war schwierig, aber ein guter Einstieg in die Saison - glücklicherweise ohne Wanderer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am Samerberg wird es schon etwas besser mit weniger Schnee gehen.
Die Kampenwand hab ich bis jetzt wegen dem Schnee noch links liegen gelassen. 
Aber für'n Hirsch hast dir a scheene Gegend rausgesucht


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich auch. Das war bisschen eine Schnappsidee mit Rahmengröße L. Hab halt gedacht das Slayer ist auch in L und passt ganz gut, dass allerdings der Einstieg beim E1 so hoch ist, habe ich nicht bedacht
> 
> Zum Tourenfahren passt es mit meinen 178 cm hervorragend - aber in kniffligen Abschnitten kann es gefährlich werden. Na mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich die Gelegenheit und es tauscht jemand mit mir



Mein Winter-Nicolai ist eigentlich Rahmengröße M. Hab es nur mit längerem Vorbau und Sattelstütze auf mich angepasst. Das würde dir gut passen. Ich würde auch dein E1 in L sofort dafür nehmen.  Aber ich hab so die Befürchtung, dass du nicht drauf eingehst.


----------



## SchrottRox (30. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mein Winter-Nicolai ist eigentlich Rahmengröße M. Hab es nur mit längerem Vorbau und Sattelstütze auf mich angepasst. Das würde dir gut passen. Ich würde auch dein E1 in L sofort dafür nehmen.  Aber ich hab so die Befürchtung, dass du nicht drauf eingehst.



Hmmmm, wie kommst du denn nur darauf


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich auch. Das war bisschen eine Schnappsidee mit Rahmengröße L. Hab halt gedacht das Slayer ist auch in L und passt ganz gut, dass allerdings der Einstieg beim E1 so hoch ist, habe ich nicht bedacht
> 
> Zum Tourenfahren passt es mit meinen 178 cm hervorragend - aber in kniffligen Abschnitten kann es gefährlich werden. Na mal schauen, vielleicht ergibt sich die Gelegenheit und es tauscht jemand mit mir




ja gut, unter den freeridern sagt man lieber nummer kleiner den rahmen, bei den tourern lieber nummer größer. dann kommt noch dazu, dass die streuung bei verschiedenen bikeschmieden ebenfalls gegeben ist.
da hat man sich schnell verhaspelt.
leg dir halt noch ein richtiges spaßgerät zu!  
klein und wendig muss es sein, mim lift hoch mim bike runter


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2010)

Ach, war nur so ne Idee. Aber soviel Federweg brauch ich hier in der Eifel garnicht. Musst dir einen anderen Tauschpartner suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (30. März 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Schnee liegt zwar noch, aber mit einigen Schiebepassagen geht's bis fast hoch...
> 
> Greetz
> Knaller2010



Schieben, tragen...ist echt gefährlich

Habe ich auf der letzten Tour am Samstag in Italien gemerkt. Ab ca. 1100hm gings nur noch so weiter:






Etwa 200 hm später bin ich anstatt immer knietief in den Schnee einzusacken, am Hang entlang gegangen und bin dabei abgerutscht

Habe zwar noch das Radel im Fluge von der Schulter bekommen, schmerzhafter Weise jedoch mit den Rippen auf dem Pedal gelandet

Jetzt werde ich wohl die nächsten Wochen nimmer so können, wie ich gerne täte. Kenne das ja noch von letztem Jahr bei meinem Abflug im Bikepark... So was schmerzt ewig lang

Dem Radl ist übrigens nichts passiert


----------



## SchrottRox (30. März 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ja gut, unter den freeridern sagt man lieber nummer kleiner den rahmen, bei den tourern lieber nummer größer. dann kommt noch dazu, dass die streuung bei verschiedenen bikeschmieden ebenfalls gegeben ist.
> da hat man sich schnell verhaspelt.
> leg dir halt noch ein richtiges spaßgerät zu!
> klein und wendig muss es sein, mim lift hoch mim bike runter



Zum Spass haben, habe ich ja noch ein RMX und zur Not tut es auch das Slayer...dachte halt, das R1 kommt dem selbigen nahe - aber zumindest in der Größe nicht...


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Zum Spass haben, habe ich ja noch ein RMX und zur Not tut es auch das Slayer...dachte halt, das R1 kommt dem selbigen nahe - aber zumindest in der Größe nicht...




ok dann einigen wir uns halt so, dass du einfach nur das falsche rad dabei hattest!?


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2010)

@ JMR - 
 Ja, genau. Wieder ein schönes R1. Aber ob die Marzocchi Gabel eine so gute Wahl war? Man hörte in den letzten Jahren nicht viel Gutes von ihren CC-Gabeln. Gib mal Feedback von der Gabel bei Gelegenheit. 
Der weitere Aufbau gefällt mir. Liebe zu Detail mit den roten Schräubchen und den Schnellspannern. Kenn ich irgendwoher. 

[/quote]

Hallo,
erstmal besten dank und sorry für die späte antwort, hab aber im moment einfach keine zeit!

meine Marzocchi dürfte von den problemchen die man so hört verschobnt geblieben sein - ansprechverhalten, verarbeitung,..einfach klasse und das ansprechen wird von ausfahrt zu ausfahrt besser!

lg
Tom 

p.s. das mit den schraubenfarben ist für mich einfach eine art individualität zu dem ganzen einheitsbrei! muss einfach sein!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schieben, tragen...ist echt gefährlich
> 
> Habe ich auf der letzten Tour am Samstag in Italien gemerkt. Ab ca. 1100hm gings nur noch so weiter:
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich, warum die leute immer so leichte Bikes haben möchten!


----------



## jmr-biking (31. März 2010)

So, es ist soweit. Ich habe mein Schichtfrei genutzt und mein Projekt "Fahrmaschine" fertig gestellt. Hier und da ist noch etwas Feintuning nötig, wie z.B. die Bremsleitungen kürzen oder Ergo-Einstellungen von Sattel, Bremsen usw., aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die erste Ausbaustufe meines R.R2 HT jetzt fertig. 
Erster Fahreindruck von eben - mal kurz einen Berg hoch. Das Bike geht gut ab und will schnell gefahren werden. 

Für die Gewichtsfetischisten unter uns: 8,86 kg mit Flaschenhalter und XTR-Pedalen.  Besser als ich dachte. Eine Teileliste folgt noch hier, oder ich stell sie in die IG rein.

Natürlich auch ein paar Fotos:

















Ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2010)

läuft wie auf Scheinen?


----------



## jmr-biking (31. März 2010)

Ja, das schon. Aber wegen dem schmalen Lenker auch eine direkte Lenkung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2010)

Neeee, wegen der Gleise im Hintergrund....


----------



## TOM4 (31. März 2010)

@jmr: sehr gelungene farbwahl!
eine truvativ noir kurbel würde noch das i-düpfelchen sein!

wirklich feiner stoff!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2010)

und das mit der schweren bremse, cool 

schönes teil


----------



## fearius (31. März 2010)

Hy liebes Forum,

ich lese in so vielen Foren das von Rotwild die Rahmen so leicht brechen!
Was ist eigentlich dran bei dieser Aussage? 

Rahmen können doch bei jedem Rad brechen, egal ob bei Canyon, Bergamont, Scott und wie sie alle heißen, aber bei keinem wird sooft darüber geredet wie bei Rotwild!

mfg


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2010)

die jungs vor rotwild meinten wohl, dass die rahmen, als sie noch in italien produziert wurden schlechtere qualitäten hatten aus die, die jetzt in taiwan gebaut werden. 

mittlerweile gibt rotwild auch erweiterte garantie auf die rahmen. 

du brauchst also keine angst um dein C1 zu haben


----------



## Orakel (31. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die erste Ausbaustufe meines R.R2 HT jetzt fertig.


Ahh ha, wie ich lese hast du noch einen Spielraum miteingeplant .
Cooles Bike


----------



## jmr-biking (31. März 2010)

@ acid driver: so schwer sind die Bremsen gar nicht mehr. Rund VR 404 bzw. HR 392 getuned mit Titanschrauben, Aligator Scheiben und Carbon-Hebelchen. 

@ Orakel: Sobald mein Konto wieder etwas Speilraum hat, kommt die nächste Ausbaustufe, damit meine ich einen leichten LRS. Ich denke da so an einen dt XC 1450. Damit ereichte ich einen Gewinn von gut 500 gr.. Und wie Peter Böhm so schön sagte, auch ein viel besseres Rollverhalten.

@ TOM4: neue Kurbel oder Schaltung gibt`s erst, wenn die neuen Sachen von SRAM oder Shimano nach der Eurobike 2010 raus sind. 

@ all: vielen Dank für das Lob! Hab mir wirklich Mühe gegeben. Der Mechaniker von Rotwild hat mir auch noch ein paar Tips gegeben. Hat was gebracht.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. März 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Für diesen Spezi hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260574172564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> gab es bestimmt ne schlaflose Nacht.
> 
> Könnte mich fast ärgern nicht mitgeboten zu haben.



Haha, ich hab die Auktion gestern Abend auch live mit verfolgt. Ein echtes Schnäppchen. Hatte auch schon den Mauszeiger auf dem Bieten-Knopf. Aber dann habe mich doch beherscht.


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @ acid driver: so schwer sind die Bremsen gar nicht mehr. Rund VR 404 bzw. HR 392 getuned mit Titanschrauben, Aligator Scheiben und Carbon-Hebelchen.



bin letztes jahr mal irgendwann an schwarze gekommen. 
davon die sättel habe ich mit den alten martagriffen kombiniert aber leider noch nicht gewogen.
hole ich aber mal nach, wenn mein rahmen endlich mal da ist^^

leider hat sich mal eine titanschraube in den adapter reingefressen (hätte nicht gedacht, wie wichtig ti-prep ist...) und eine schraube bei tuning-bikes bestellen...auch irgendwie doof^^


----------



## at021971 (31. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> So, es ist soweit. Ich habe mein Schichtfrei genutzt und mein Projekt "Fahrmaschine" fertig gestellt. Hier und da ist noch etwas Feintuning nötig, wie z.B. die Bremsleitungen kürzen oder Ergo-Einstellungen von Sattel, Bremsen usw., aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die erste Ausbaustufe meines R.R2 HT jetzt fertig.
> Erster Fahreindruck von eben - mal kurz einen Berg hoch. Das Bike geht gut ab und will schnell gefahren werden.
> 
> Für die Gewichtsfetischisten unter uns: 8,86 kg mit Flaschenhalter und XTR-Pedalen.  Besser als ich dachte. Eine Teileliste folgt noch hier, oder ich stell sie in die IG rein.
> ...



Endlich ist es fertig. Schön ist es geworden. Und mit einem Upgrade auf die XR1450 wirst Du noch mal einen erheblichen Performance Schub erfahren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. April 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> was steht dem kennenlernen im wege
> Kommst mal zu mir aufs Land  Biken wir ne runde zusammen
> Den Manni hatte ich soweit dass er mir den grossen X1 Bruder zeigen wollte, der P.Böhm hatte nichts dagegen, aber der Ole hat nen Riegel vorgeschoben, macht nichts.



Gute Idee, wenn Delphi nur nicht so weit weg wäre 
Im Ernst, bin so oft geschäftlich unterwegs, da bin ich froh, wenn ich mal zu Hause bin und im eigenen Revier zum fahren zu kommen. So wie jetzt gleich. 
Die Sonne scheint, mal schauen ob sich schon ein paar Eier finden lassen.....
Frohe Ostern 
@JMR Irre Teil 
@all klasse bikes und Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fearius (2. April 2010)

HY,

bekomm ich in mein C1 Cross nen Rubber Queen 2.4? oder nur nen 2.2 rein?

mein händler denkt nur die 2.2er!

danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2010)

Der 2,4er baut hoch!
Du brauchst ordentlich Platz.
Die Breite ist auch ordentlich, aber wahrscheinlich nicht ausschlaggebend.

Übrigens ein 1a Reifen!
Im Vergleich zu Schwalbereifen ein Dauerläufer in Sachen Verschleiß.


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2010)

miss doch mal nach. meine 2.4er rubberqueen hat an der breitesten stelle 61mm.


----------



## Orakel (2. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Übrigens ein 1a Reifen!
> Im Vergleich zu Schwalbereifen ein Dauerläufer in Sachen Verschleiß.


dazu hat er einen Unglaublichen Grip und läuft sehr ruhig, der Rolliwederstand ist auch klasse


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> miss doch mal nach. meine 2.4er rubberqueen hat an der breitesten stelle 61mm.



aber denk darn:
Die breiteste Stelle liegt deutlich weiter "außen" als bei anderen Reifen!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. April 2010)

Pensum heute.
40 geschmeidige km, mit 2,4er Mountain King 
Passt super in mein C1 Cross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2010)

das bedeuted aber nicht, dass die Queen auch passt!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. April 2010)

yep


----------



## fearius (2. April 2010)

danke schon mal für eure antworten!

lt. händler soll der 2.2 rubber queen breiter und höher als der 2.4 mountain king sein! stimmt das? 

wären ja dann echt crazy die angaben von continental! 

mfg


----------



## acid-driver (2. April 2010)

kann gut sein. was hast du denn jetzt für einen reifen?

ansonsten mal beim händler die 2.2er queen aufziehen und gucken, ob dort an der breitesten stelle die 61mm auch passen würden.


----------



## ullertom (2. April 2010)

@jmr-biking
sehr schön, das RaceBike aber für einen Carbon Rahmen mit Starrgabel ziemlich schwer!!! also unter 8kg sollten schon sein, sonst macht das keinen Sinn für mich!!!


----------



## fearius (2. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kann gut sein. was hast du denn jetzt für einen reifen?
> 
> ansonsten mal beim händler die 2.2er queen aufziehen und gucken, ob dort an der breitesten stelle die 61mm auch passen würden.




hab momentan die 2.2 mountain king, sind super reifen jedoch möchte ich in absehbarer zeit in nen park und da wurden mir die rubber queen empfohlen!


----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> sehr schön, das RaceBike aber für einen Carbon Rahmen mit Starrgabel ziemlich schwer!!! also unter 8kg sollten schon sein, sonst macht das keinen Sinn für mich!!!



Danke! Alles eine Frage des Geldes. Mit einem anderen LRS,Race-Bremsen und XTR-Ausstattung käme ich auch unter 8 kg. 
Mit einem neuen LRS komme ich wieder rund 500 gr. runter. Wird im Sommer so weit sein. Und dann mal sehen. Im Herbst ist Eurobike, dann gibts neue Schaltungen...
Hab auch schon überlegt, die Starrgabel raus zu nehmen und ne RS Sid einzubauen. Aber alles nur Überlegungen...


----------



## at021971 (2. April 2010)

Der Optik genüge zu tun würde ich dann aber eher zu einer DT Swiss XRC 100 tendieren. Die macht sich an so einem Bike unheimlich gut. Man muß nur warten, bis es sie zu erträglichen Preisen gibt. Spätestens im Herbst ist das dann wohl der Fall.

Wenn Du in einen XR1450 LRS investieren möchtest, kommst Du dann an einen aus dem Rotwild Portfolio in weiß oder denkst Du an einen Originalen in titan bzw. grau.   

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2010)

Mit dem XR1450 in Titan hast du recht. Passt nicht wirklich optisch an das Bike. Vielleicht kommt er ja noch in Schwarz für den Zubehör-Markt. Einen Fulcrum Red Metal Zero hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. 
Was ich letztendlich dran mache ist noch offen. tune-Naben mit ztr olympic sieht auch gut aus. Über Rotwild zu gehen ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Kommt Zeit, kommt Ra(d). 
Werde das Bike erst mal ausgiebig auf GA1-Touren testen.


----------



## ullertom (3. April 2010)

den dtSwiss LRS würde ich lassen (Preis/Leistung)
nimm z.B. Hope mit FRM333 und X-Ray, Gewicht ca. Sub. 1400g, geiler Sound und gute Kombi, Preislich um die 400,
der XT Antrieb geht auch in Ordnung - evtl. eine XTR Kassette mit KMC Kette,
und vielleicht bekommst du mal eine "günstige" R1 Bremse,
Reifen/Schlauch Kombi???
und als Sattel evtl. den Speedneedle,
für ein RaceBike reichen auch 160/140mm Scheiben,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> danke schon mal für eure antworten!
> 
> lt. händler soll der 2.2 rubber queen breiter und höher als der 2.4 mountain king sein! stimmt das?
> 
> ...



Ist auf jeden Fall richtig!


----------



## at021971 (3. April 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mit dem XR1450 in Titan hast du recht. Passt nicht wirklich optisch an das Bike. Vielleicht kommt er ja noch in Schwarz für den Zubehör-Markt. Einen Fulcrum Red Metal Zero hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.
> Was ich letztendlich dran mache ist noch offen. tune-Naben mit ztr olympic sieht auch gut aus. Über Rotwild zu gehen ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Kommt Zeit, kommt Ra(d).
> Werde das Bike erst mal ausgiebig auf GA1-Touren testen.



Die Fulcrum Red Metal Zero sind mit ihren rund 1.600 g eigentlich schon zu schwer und breit für Deine Rennmaschine. Zudem habe ich schon ein Bild eines 2010er R.R2 FS mit den Fulcrum Red Metal Zero mit der Felge in rotem Eloxal gesehen und das hat nicht wirklich gepasst. Die wären eher was für mein R.GT1. Durch den weissen Hinterbau, machen sich eine weisse Felgen sehr gut am R.R2. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Forcierer. (3. April 2010)

Hallo
Hier wieder mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem E1.




es steht jetzt entgültig aus finanziellen Gründen zum Verkauf.
Wer also Interesse hat, bitte melden!
Lg


----------



## jmr-biking (3. April 2010)

@ Forcierer: Schade um das Bike. Hoffentlich findest du einen guten Käufer.

@ ullertom und at021971: Schwiergie Sachen mit den Felgen. Es wird wohl noch eine Zeit vergehen, bis ich mich entschieden habe. tune King/Kong ins schwarz mit XR4.2d würde mir auch noch gefallen. Den fahre ich ja schon auf meinem R1 und bin super zufrieden damit. Hope LRS mit diversen Felgen-Kombis hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, Preis/Leistung ist wirklich gut. Ich will das Bike weitestgehend ich schwarz halten. Weiße Felgen kommen eher nicht in Frage. 
Kette und Kassette halten noch etwas. Wenn die runter sind, dann ist XTR und KMC sicherlich ein Thema.


----------



## SchrottRox (3. April 2010)

Sodele, ich war heute mal wieder in Bastellaune und habe mich an die Leitungs-/Zughalter von meinem Hirschen gemacht.

Durch den Anbau der versenkbaren Sattelstütze, wurde es etwas eng an den originalen Befestigungshaltern:





Ich habe mit meinen einfachen, mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln, eine Aufnahme für drei Leitungen geschaffen. Hier das Endergebnis:





Benötigen tut man dazu lediglich eine Ständerbohrmaschine, Maschinenschraubstock, ein Stück Alumaterial und einen Bohrer mit Durchmesser 4,2-4,5. Ich habe zuerst das innere Loch gebohrt und dann das Äußere. So sieht das dann bei der Bearbeitung aus:





Wichtig ist, dass man den Leitungshalter unten auf dem Schraubstock plan auflegt. Ich habe das mittels einem Holzstück gemacht (das dunkelbraune Teil,wo alles aufliegt). Gut ist es auch, wenn man noch ein Stück Holz als Schutz für den Leitungshalter mit einspannt. Schraubstock schön festziehen und beim Bohren von Alu die Kühlung/Schmierung mit Spiritus nicht vergessen. Zum Schluss noch etwas entgratet - Voila, das fertige Teil:





*Der originale Leitungshalter hat zwei unterschiedlich große Führungen. Ich habe die Seite mit der kleineren Bohrung bearbeitet, weil diese eh schon recht eng für die Leitungen war.*

Viel Erfolg beim Nachbau


----------



## back-country-TB (3. April 2010)

Dieser braune Hirsch ist vor vier Wochen bei mir eingezogen. 
Sein Geburtsjahr ist 2008, aber er hat noch nie im Leben Freigehege gesehen (sprich er ist noch keinen Meter gefahren worden).
Ich weiÃ, dass diese âStallhaltungâ nicht artgerecht ist, aber momentan hat der Onkel Doktor (nicht der Tierarzt-sondern mein Hausarzt) das Ausreiten verboten. Aber bald ist es so weitâ¦


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2010)

Ja stimmt.
Die Leitungshalter sind für für die (doofen) SP40 Züge.
Für Nokon oder Standard muss man nacharbeiten.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. April 2010)

HAt jemand die 2010er Preisliste?
Wir brauchen 'nen neuen Hirsch im Fuhrpark.............


----------



## at021971 (3. April 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> HAt jemand die 2010er Preisliste?
> Wir brauchen 'nen neuen Hirsch im Fuhrpark.............



Findest Du auf der Service Homepage bei den 2010er Bikes.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. April 2010)

Hättest Du auch noch den Link.

Daaaaaaanke


----------



## at021971 (3. April 2010)

wenn ich einen PC zur Hand hätte schon, aber mit dem Handy ist das nicht ganz trivial. Mehr als service.rotwild.de habe ich nicht. Könnte es Dir aber per eMail senden, da ich mir das pdf gerade aufs Handy geladen habe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hättest Du auch noch den Link.
> 
> Daaaaaaanke



Was gibt`s denn Neues???

Preisliste: Klick hier


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. April 2010)

@jmr

Mir gefällt Dein Bike sehr gut, bis auf...

Wie ich bereits gelesen habe, gibt es noch viel mehr "Krittelein" als bei meinem Bike. Ich finde es sehr schön! Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis Du die Federgabel einbaust . Zum Thema LRS bin ich jedenfalls sehr gespannt, da ich auch einen zweiten "Race" Satz suche. 

Grüße vom Chiemsee
Knaller2010











PS: Die folgende Abfahrt war schon ganz schon ruppig - würde ich gerne mal mit 'nem 140mm Teil fahren - allerdings geht mein Hirsch auch sehr gut Berg hoch...


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. April 2010)

@SchrottRox

Sehr geehrter Herr "Doktor Workshop",

vielen Dank für den Miniworkshop! Schlage eine Workshop Kolumne in unseren IG vor. Suche übrigens nach Tipps Lackschäden zu schönen - warte bis dahin auf Deine Anweisungen mit RAL Nummern und empfohlenen Pinselbreiten...

PS: den Kratzern nach, braucht Dein Rad auch ein wenig Pflege...zumindest im Bereich der Leitungen...

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. April 2010)

back-country-TB schrieb:


> Dieser braune Hirsch ist vor vier Wochen bei mir eingezogen.
> Sein Geburtsjahr ist 2008, aber er hat noch nie im Leben Freigehege gesehen (sprich er ist noch keinen Meter gefahren worden).
> Ich weiß, dass diese Stallhaltung nicht artgerecht ist, aber momentan hat der Onkel Doktor (nicht der Tierarzt-sondern mein Hausarzt) das Ausreiten verboten. Aber bald ist es so weit



Pflanze scharf, Hirsch leider unscharf 
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. April 2010)

QUOTE=Knaller2010;7010554]@jmr

Mir gefällt Dein Bike sehr gut, bis auf...

Wie ich bereits gelesen habe, gibt es noch viel mehr "Krittelein" als bei meinem Bike. Ich finde es sehr schön! Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis Du die Federgabel einbaust . Zum Thema LRS bin ich jedenfalls sehr gespannt, da ich auch einen zweiten "Race" Satz suche. 

Grüße vom Chiemsee
Knaller2010











PS: Die folgende Abfahrt war schon ganz schon ruppig - würde ich gerne mal mit 'nem 140mm Teil fahren - allerdings geht mein Hirsch auch sehr gut Berg hoch...[/QUOTE]

@ Knaller
Super Bilder, was ein Panorama  

@ Jürgen, Thomas,

danke für den Link. 
Ein Kumpel will sich das X1 zulegen und ich überlege dass es für unsere Kleine endlich Zeit für ein 26er wird.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @jmr
> 
> Mir gefällt Dein Bike sehr gut, bis auf...
> 
> ...



Hallo Knaller!
ich glaube, je ungewöhnlicher ein Bike, desto mehr gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Nachdem ich mich für die Ritchey-Starrgabel entschieden habe, war die logische Folgerung für mich alle anderen Komponenten von Ritchey zu nehmen. Ich mag es nicht, wenn auf dem einen Teil Syntace, auf dem Anderen Ritchey und dem Nächsten Thompson drauf steht. Ich mag klare Linien und keine zusammen gewürfelte Teile. Auch wenn bei dem ein oder anderen Teil ein paar Gramm weniger drin gewesen wären. 
Eine Federgabel kommt mir nicht so schnell dran. Höchstens mal probeweise die Fox aus meinem R1, wenn ich mal viel Zeit habe. 
Priorität hat für mich jetzt erst mal das Fahren mit dem Bike und dann einen neuen LRS. 
Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut und es fährt sich noch besser. Könnte es den ganzen Tag lang anschauen. 

Deine Bilder sind übrigens auch top! Mein Urlaub ist erst in Juli, dann geht`s mit Freundin nach Österreich auf ne Rundtour und anschließend Leogang. *freu*


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (4. April 2010)

TilmannD schrieb:


> Unsere neuen Bikes sind da! Und gleich auf Gran Canaria eingeweiht...oh year!



Sau geiles Bild


----------



## jmr-biking (4. April 2010)

Ja, finde ich auch.


----------



## SchrottRox (4. April 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @SchrottRox
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr "Doktor Workshop",
> 
> ...



Hi Knaller 2010,

So eine Workshop Kolumne wäre bestimmt eine Bereicherung für die IG

Es gibt bestimmt einige Dinge, welche speziell Rotwildmäßig dort Platz fänden.

Lackabplatzer lassen sich leider nur mit entsprechend guter Lackschutzfolie vermeiden. Hat man schon einige Steinschläge abbekommen, ist es relativ aufwändig, diese "Unsichtbar" zu machen. Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Lackstiftes aus dem Autohandel, um eine Erstversorgung zu gewährleisten und Folgeschäden durch Wasser- und Salzangriffe zu verhindern. Richtig schön wird man es damit allerdings nicht hinbekommen...

Meine Kratzer sind Gottseidank nicht sehr tief und könnten noch leicht rauspoliert werden. Wundern tue ich mich allerdings schon, wie schnell die da hingekommen sind. An ein paar anderen Stellen kann man das auch sehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hi Knaller 2010,
> 
> So eine Workshop Kolumne wäre bestimmt eine Bereicherung für die IG
> 
> ...



Ist der Rotwild- Lack noch nicht besser geworden?
Bin mal gespannt, werde berichten.


----------



## wildtor (4. April 2010)

Meine Kratzer sind Gottseidank nicht sehr tief und könnten noch leicht rauspoliert werden. Wundern tue ich mich allerdings schon, wie schnell die da hingekommen sind. An ein paar anderen Stellen kann man das auch sehen[/QUOTE]

Kenne das problem mit den leichten kratzern inzwischen auch...
finde ich jedoch nicht so schlimm weil ich mein x1erle ja für die trails im wald und nicht für die eisdiele habe 

folie finde ich persönlich jedoch zu aufwendig und optisch nicht schön...

darum habe ich mir vor ein paar tagen bei meinem rotwildhändler vor ort lackstift direkt bei rotwild für mein x1erle bestellen lassen...
hoffe er kommt bald...

grüsse, 
wildtor


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

ich meine nicht die kratzer.
sondern die lackabplatzer von steinschlägen oder von der kette


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich meine nicht die kratzer.
> sondern die lackabplatzer von steinschlägen oder von der kette



Du meinst so etwas 





Kommt davon, wenn man ohne Kettenschutz fährt


----------



## grosser (4. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich meine nicht die kratzer.
> sondern die lackabplatzer von steinschlägen oder von der kette



Hallo,
ich treffe im Vorsoge mit dem hier:http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html
gibt es auch als Meterware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (4. April 2010)

Typ für ortskundige:
Gibts bei canyon passend fürs Unterrohr kostenlos.

Oder für ein paar Euro, wenn man freundlich fragt. Eh jetzt alle da die Bude einrennen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

Ist das die aktuelle Lackqualität???
Das ist aber mehr als bescheiden und nicht dem Preis angemessen!


----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2010)

ich glaube, jeder lack platzt ab, wenn du da ohne kettenstrebenschutz einen trail runterbügelst...

an meinem c1 damals hatte ich keine probleme mit dem lack.


----------



## mag13 (4. April 2010)

Gibt es denn für Rotwild Bikes eine Farbtabelle o.ä.?
Bei meinem RFC 0.2 weiß ich, dass das Rot RAL 3013 "Tomatenrot" ist.
Aber welches schwarz kommt auf die Bikes?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich glaube, jeder lack platzt ab, wenn du da ohne kettenstrebenschutz einen trail runterbügelst...
> 
> an meinem c1 damals hatte ich keine probleme mit dem lack.



Es gibt Bikes, da platzt der Lach nicht ab.
Meins ist Naßlackiert und hält.

Ketenstrebenschutz habe ich.
Aber am Unterrohr oder so passiert nix.
Er wird nur matt, vom Sand den der weiche Vorderreifen hoch wirft.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist das die aktuelle Lackqualität???
> Das ist aber mehr als bescheiden und nicht dem Preis angemessen!



Keine Sorge, Lackqualität an meinem C1 ist super 
Nur nach einem Tag Dauer-Downhill ohne Kettenschutz lässt sich das nicht vermeiden. Hab vergessen das Teil nach dem Putzen wieder dran zumachen 
Haben sonst noch nicht einmal am Unterrohr LAckschäden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2010)

C2 ist doch Carbon?


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. April 2010)

Heeeee - ich wollte keine "Lackqualität wird ja auch immer schlechter" Debatte lostreten, sondern die von mir verursachten "Katschen" von Zeit zu Zeit zu retuschieren. Mein Unterrohr sieht noch 1A aus und die verblockten Trails mit viel Kiesbeschuß waren bis jetzt ganz schön lecker - ich kann also wirklich nicht über die Lackqualität meckern, ABER ich "Depp" habe... X./6Z(&%ß??§%6/7()))
...nunja und da ist der Lack eben ab...

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. April 2010)

@alex RCC03 und JMR

Danke! Wetter war bis heute nachmittag wirklich super (jetzt Regen) - musste diesen Nachmittag leider auf Joggen umsteigen, aber es soll noch drei/vier gute Tage geben...

JMR, "gräme" Dich nicht bei Deiner Wartezeit bis zum Sommer - Du kannst erste Sahne trainieren (Bikes sind ja reichlich vorhanden)
...und ich "muss" im Sommer 4 Wochen zum Surfen nach Griechenland und darf mein Bike nicht mitnehmen, da ich bereits mein gesamtes Surfzeug (80kg) mitnehme
Muss dann in Griechenland auf "Fremdschrupper" ausweichen, wenn kein Wind ist 

Greetz
Knaller2010

PS: alex RCC03 - sag "Bescheid" wenn Deine Investition durch ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (4. April 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich treffe im Vorsoge mit dem hier:http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html
> gibt es auch als Meterware


 
Dort habe ich auch deren mittlere Ausführung für mein R.GT1 gekauft. ich würde heute aber wohl zur dicksten Version tendieren, auch wenn ich noch nichts negatives bei der mitteleren Ausführung berichten kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (4. April 2010)

mag13 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn für Rotwild Bikes eine Farbtabelle o.ä.?
> Bei meinem RFC 0.2 weiß ich, dass das Rot RAL 3013 "Tomatenrot" ist.
> Aber welches schwarz kommt auf die Bikes?


 
Für mein RCC.09 habe ich damals folgende Info und entsprechenden Reparaturlack von ADP bekommen:
75LS3013 (rot)
75LS9005 (schwarz)
75LS9010 (weiss)
75LSKLAR (klar)

Ob all diese Farben aber auch heute noch für alle Bikes Gülitgkeit habe, kann ich nicht sagen. Da hilft nur eine Mail an oder Anruf bei ADP.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (4. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist das die aktuelle Lackqualität???
> Das ist aber mehr als bescheiden und nicht dem Preis angemessen!


 
Einer auf einer ruppigen Abfahrt einschlagenden Kette hält kein Lack von keinem Hersteller stand. Da wird jeder Anbieter auf einen entsprechenden Kettennschutz zurückgreifen. Einzige andere Lösung ist ien Hinterbau, wie es das RCC.09 hatte, bei dem die Kette unter der Kettenstrebe verlief und auf der Unterseite eine einfacher kleiner Lackprotectsteifen genügte.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (4. April 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Heeeee - ich wollte keine "Lackqualität wird ja auch immer schlechter" Debatte lostreten, sondern die von mir verursachten "Katschen" von Zeit zu Zeit zu retuschieren. Mein Unterrohr sieht noch 1A aus und die verblockten Trails mit viel Kiesbeschuß waren bis jetzt ganz schön lecker - ich kann also wirklich nicht über die Lackqualität meckern, ABER ich "Depp" habe... X./6Z(&%ß??§%6/7()))
> ...nunja und da ist der Lack eben ab...
> 
> Greetz
> Knaller2010


 
Bestell Dir den Reparaturlack bei ADP und besseres die Stellen aus. Danach läßt Du es ein paar Tage eintrocknen. Anschließend besorgst Du Dir Schleifpaste (ATU) und nimmst mit wenig Druck Stück für Stück den überschüssigen Lack wieder ab. Das machst Du so lange, bis alles plan ist und Du keinen Unterschied zwischen altem und neuem Lack mehr siehst/fühlst. Ggf. wiederholst das ganze Prozedere mehrere Male, bis das Ergebnis perfekt ist.

So habe ich es gemacht, als auf unserem ersten Alpencross mein RCC.09 an einem Fels lehnend, abglitt und mit einer Seite des geteilten Sitztrohrs an dem Felsen entlang scharbte, so daß über rund 10 cm keine Lack mehr auf dem Rohr war. Nach der oben bescheibene Behandlung, konnte man nicht mehr feststellen, dass es jemals einen Lackschaden gegeben hatte. 

Diffiziler ist es, wenn die Decals beschädigt werden, das bekommt man nicht wieder richtig gut hin. Da es damals auch noch das Oberrohr erwischt hatte, war diese Ausbesserung im Nachhinein immer noch zu sehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bumsfalara (4. April 2010)

Hi Leute

Ich bin zur Zeit am Ã¼berlegen mir ein Rotwild C.1 FS zuzulegen. Es ist schon ein kleiner Kindheitstraum von mir irgendwann mal ein Rotwild zu besitzen, das C.1 ist auch sehr Ã¼berzeugend, dennoch bin ich ein bissl skeptisch. Bin vor 10 Jahren Fully gefahren mit Scheiben, wegen unausgereifter Technik wieder auf Hardttailgewechselt und will jetzt ein Fully fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten 6-7 Jahre ham.

1) Wie ist das jetzt mit der AntriebsneutralitÃ¤t. Auf Magazintests gebe ich nichts, allerdings find ich es etwas seltsam dass Rotwild bei den C.1 nur den Fox RP2 verbaut und nicht den RP23. Auch hab ich jetzt schon Ã¶fters gelesen, dass die Rotwild wie verrÃ¼ckt wippen ohne die PlattformdÃ¤mpfung (Pro Pedal).
Wie schauts da in der RealitÃ¤t aus? Hat jemand nen ordentlichen Vergleich?

AuÃerdem: Ist der DÃ¤mpfer austauschbar oder ist das ne Spezialanfertigung fÃ¼r Rotwild?

2) Gibts noch das Problem mit den knarzenden Lagern bei Rotwild, die reihenweise kaputt gehen? Und wie schauts da mit der Kulanz aus, ich mÃ¶chte nicht 2200â¬ fÃ¼r nen Rad ausgeben wenn mir da nach 1-2 Jahren die Lager hinÃ¼ber sind...
-> Reparaturen mÃ¶glich?

3) Die Formula B24 Bremse: Wie schaut das mit den 160mm hinten aus, langt das auch ordentliche Standfestigkeit? Wie schauts aus mit Quietschen und Ã¤hnliches, da liest man hÃ¤ufiger negatives drÃ¼ber. 

4) http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...38023/Products/RC1FSC/SubProducts/RC1FSC-0003
-> Ist an dem Angebot was faul? XT statt slx (Comp Austattung), preislich recht gÃ¼nstig. Nur die Wippe schaut mir nicht wirklich nach dem neuen Modell aus, wenn ich das vergleich.


-> Die meisten Fragen werd ich auch durch ne Testfahrt klÃ¤ren, aber ich mÃ¶chte wirklich mal ne ehrliche EinschÃ¤tzung hierauf.

Der Thread ist zwar klasse, allerdings wird hier dermaÃen viel gelobhudelt dass es etwas schwer fÃ¤llt aus den subjektiven Bewertungen sich ne einigermaÃen ordentliche Meinung zu bilden


----------



## Knaller2010 (5. April 2010)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> 1) Wie ist das jetzt mit der Antriebsneutralität. Auf Magazintests gebe ich nichts, allerdings find ich es etwas seltsam dass Rotwild bei den C.1 nur den Fox RP2 verbaut und nicht den RP23. Auch hab ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass die Rotwild wie verrückt wippen ohne die Plattformdämpfung (Pro Pedal).
> ...


 

Hi,
schau doch mal auf www.rotwild.de und www.service.rotwild.de nach. Da findest du aktuelle Testberichte der Bike und Mountainbike. Das S-Tec Bike ist das Modelljahr 2008/2009 und hat die "alte" Wippe - Du wirst sicher noch Feedback con C1/C2 Ridern bekommen, ob das "wippt wie verrückt" - ich hatte bei einer Testfahrt nicht den Eindruck...

Das Bike wird übrigens noch als "Classic" Version aktuell von Rotwild vertrieben (http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Bikes_2010/r_c1_120_fs_classic.pdf) - Preis mit SLX 2099,- .

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. April 2010)

@Bumsfalara
nein, keine Spezielle Foxdämpfer.
Von Knarzenden, kaputt gehenden lagern bei Rotwild habe ich noch nichts gelesen gehört und selber noch keine gehabt.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. April 2010)

Hi Bumsfalara,

der Link im S-tec-Shop verweist aber auf ein R.C1 FS Bj. 2009, nicht das Neue 2010er. Was aber nicht heißt, dass das 2009er schlechter ist....   ich selbst darf mir kein Urteil erlauben, bin das 2009er nie gefahren. Beim 2009er wurde aber noch der RP23 eingebaut, von daher.....

Die von Rotwild angebotenen Classic-Versionen hingegen haben den RP2 eingebaut.

Der Fox-Dämpfer ist keine speziell für Rotwild hergestellte Version, die Einbaugröße ist jedoch nicht gängig. 

Damit du dir ein Bild vom 2010er C1 machen kannst lese im Threat "Rotwild R.C1 FS ab 2009" meine Einträge auf Seite 29 #711,#716,#723, Seite 30 #750 und Seite 34 #828. 

Die Aussagen sind aber meine subjektiven Eindrücke....    Testfahren und BILD dir deine Meinung.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Andreas_33 (6. April 2010)

Vorerst letztes Update 




















es müssen natürlich noch einige Arbeiten gemacht werden...
aber soweit ist alles dran

Grüße


----------



## Andreas_33 (6. April 2010)




----------



## roadrunner49 (6. April 2010)

Lackschaden

Wie kommt man auf die Idee Lackschäden mit Hilfe von Farbtabellen zu reparieren? Das Bike ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand egal wie teuer er war. Jeder Lackschaden ist eine Erinnerung an irgendeinen Ausritt. Es käme niemals ein Skifahrer auf die Idee die Kratzer auf der Oberfläche seiner Ski auszubessern. Je mehr desto besser. Es gibt doch nichts schlimmeres als ein z.B. 5 Jahre altes Bike, das aussieht wie frisch aus dem Laden.
Das ist wie mit gelifteten Mitmenschen. 80 aber ein faltenfreies Gesicht.
Leute lasst die Lackschäden und notiert am besten noch den Trip auf dem der Lack beschädigt wurde. Oder wollt ihr die Bikes nach 5 Jahren als wenig gefahren verkaufen??

Gruß
roadrunner49


----------



## Forcierer. (6. April 2010)

Naja, bei Lackschäden haben wir die gleiche Meinung(roadrunner49), aber ich kenne genug Schi(renn)fahrer (mich miteingeschlossen) die die Kratzer ausbessern bzw. die Schi neu schleifen wenn sie zu zerkratzt sind. Aber nur zum "herumgurken" bzw. frei fahren würde ich die Kratzer auch lassen.


----------



## grosser (6. April 2010)

Andreas_33 schrieb:


>



Geile Gießkanne!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2010)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Lackschaden
> 
> Wie kommt man auf die Idee Lackschäden mit Hilfe von Farbtabellen zu reparieren? Das Bike ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand egal wie teuer er war. Jeder Lackschaden ist eine Erinnerung an irgendeinen Ausritt. Es käme niemals ein Skifahrer auf die Idee die Kratzer auf der Oberfläche seiner Ski auszubessern. Je mehr desto besser. Es gibt doch nichts schlimmeres als ein z.B. 5 Jahre altes Bike, das aussieht wie frisch aus dem Laden.
> Das ist wie mit gelifteten Mitmenschen. 80 aber ein faltenfreies Gesicht.
> ...



Scheinst ja regelrecht geil auf defekten Lack zu sein?
Da kann ich dir helfen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Für mein RCC.09 habe ich damals folgende Info und entsprechenden Reparaturlack von ADP bekommen:
> 75LS3013 (rot)
> 75LS9005 (schwarz)
> 75LS9010 (weiss)
> ...



Klar haben die noch Gültigkeit.
Sind ja RAL Farben (*R*eichsauschuss *A*llgemeiner *L*ieferbedingungen)
Der Name ist ja schon Programm?

Die Farben bekommt man in jedem Malergeschäft.
Sonst anhand Farbpalette einen Lackstift aus KFZ- Zubehör aussuchen.


----------



## roadrunner49 (6. April 2010)

Hi Forcierer,
ich meinte die Skioberflächen. Klar Belag und Kanten müssen tip Top sein.
Gruß
roadrunner49




Forcierer. schrieb:


> Naja, bei Lackschäden haben wir die gleiche Meinung(roadrunner49), aber ich kenne genug Schi(renn)fahrer (mich miteingeschlossen) die die Kratzer ausbessern bzw. die Schi neu schleifen wenn sie zu zerkratzt sind. Aber nur zum "herumgurken" bzw. frei fahren würde ich die Kratzer auch lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner49 (6. April 2010)

Nein, ich bin nicht geil drauf. Aber an einem bike soll man sehen, dass es gefahren wurde und dass es lebt und das es was erlebt hat. Und wenn es einen Lackschuss hat dann ist das ok. 
Ich fahre meine Räder, dazu sind sie da. Ich bin nicht der Putz- und Lackrepariersklave von so einem Teil nur weil es teuer war.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Scheinst ja regelrecht geil auf defekten Lack zu sein?
> Da kann ich dir helfen!


----------



## Forcierer. (6. April 2010)

@roadrunner: Achso dann hab ichs falsch verstanden. Die oberfläche würde ich auch nie ausbessern..


----------



## at021971 (6. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Klar haben die noch Gültigkeit.
> Sind ja RAL Farben (*R*eichsauschuss *A*llgemeiner *L*ieferbedingungen)
> Der Name ist ja schon Programm?
> 
> ...


 
Das sind zwar RAL-Farben, aber ob ADP die von mir geposteten auch noch heute flächendeckend verwendet, glaube ich nicht. Zum Beispiele wurde 2009 das weiß des R.E1 als Papyrus Weiß (RAL 9018) angeben. Das ist nicht das selbe wie das RAL 9013 meines RCC.09.

Zudem hat auch das Rot immer mal wieder einen anderen Farbton gehabt. Ob diese nur an der Streuung der Farbtöne lag, oder ADP bei den RAL-Farben variiert hat, lässt sich so einfach nicht festtellen.

Deswegen muss man, wenn man es genau wissen möchte, sich an ADP wenden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (6. April 2010)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> ...Jeder Lackschaden ist eine Erinnerung an irgendeinen Ausritt. .....


 
Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Aluminium oxidiert numal auch. Und wenn Feuchtigkeit zwischen der Pulverbeschichtung und dem Rahmen kommt und einwirkt, kann es sein, dass der Lack durch die Oxidschicht Blasen wirft.

Ich hatte diese Effekt bei meinem RCC.09. Dort hat sich der innenverlegt Zug an der Öffnung im Rahmen, mit den Jahren durch den Lack gescheuert. An dieser Kante ist dann, über lange Zeit unerkannt, verdeckt durch eine Gummistopfen, das ungeschützte Aluminium in Kontakt mit Feuchtigkeit gekommen. Diese hat dazu geführt, dass das Aluminium großflächig oxidierte und dann der Lack auf quoll.

Das ist dann keine Trophäe eines wilden Ausritts, sondern sieht einfach nur sch.... aus. Und wenn man dem vorbeugen kann, dann sollte man das tunlichst auch machen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## roadrunner49 (7. April 2010)

Hallo Thomas,
hatte den gleichen Effekt bei einem Principia Bike. Ich dachte, dass das von der Feuchtigkeit und dem Scheuern der innen verlegten Kabel käme. Mußte mich eines besseren belehren lassen. Dieser Effekt mit der Blasenbildung tritt normalerweise nur da auf, wo SCHWEIß hinkommt. Da dieser super aggressiv ist. ist auch der Grund wieso Schrauben am vorbau sich nicht mehr lösen lassen.
Gruß
Sepp



at021971 schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage wäre ich vorsichtig. Aluminium oxidiert numal auch. Und wenn Feuchtigkeit zwischen der Pulverbeschichtung und dem Rahmen kommt und einwirkt, kann es sein, dass der Lack durch die Oxidschicht Blasen wirft.
> 
> Ich hatte diese Effekt bei meinem RCC.09. Dort hat sich der innenverlegt Zug an der Öffnung im Rahmen, mit den Jahren durch den Lack gescheuert. An dieser Kante ist dann, über lange Zeit unerkannt, verdeckt durch eine Gummistopfen, das ungeschützte Aluminium in Kontakt mit Feuchtigkeit gekommen. Diese hat dazu geführt, dass das Aluminium großflächig oxidierte und dann der Lack auf quoll.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2010)

Na dann habe ich aber schon mehrere Rotwildbiker gesehen, die "unter den Lack" gewschitzt haben müssen.....


----------



## at021971 (7. April 2010)

Bei mir war das am Unterrohr, oberhalb des Tretlagers. Und da war es definitiv Wasser, welches zwischen Rohr und Pulverbeschichtung eingedrungen ist. 

Schweiß greift das Alu sogar unter dem Lack an. Führt aber nicht zu Blasenbildung. Deswegen hat ADP 2009 damit aufgehört, klarlackiertes Alu zu verwenden. Der Schweiß führt aber nur zu unschönen weißen Einschlüssen zwischen Rohr und Lack.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Luftschnapper (8. April 2010)

HI

mal ne frage an die Experten
habe einen r1 Rahmen aus Alu bj 2009 bei Ebay gekauft, der Rahmen hat die Grösse M,
alle anderen Rotwildrahmen haben zwischen den Hinterbaustreben eine Verstrebung ausser bei diesem hier. Vieleicht kann mir einer sagen ob das mit der Grösse zu tun hat.

danke


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, bis 2009 größenabhängig. XS, S und M ohne Strebe und L  mit Strebe. Bei R2 kann es aber schon anders sein, oder allgemein ab 2010. Mein 2010 R2 in L hat keine Strebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luftschnapper (8. April 2010)

Dankeschön 

hat mich mal Interessiert, war ein ungewohntes Bild ohne die Strebe


----------



## Luftschnapper (8. April 2010)

PS 


Jmr ----sehr schöne Web Seite-------


----------



## Kettenschleifer (8. April 2010)

Mein 2010er R.R2HT Gr.M hat auch keine Strebe, mir gefällts.

Vor einiger Zeit hat mal jemand gefragt, wie hoch das Originalgewicht sei.
Wen`s interessiert, R.R2 HT Race ohne Pedale: 10,06 Kg


----------



## fearius (8. April 2010)

So liebes Forum, 

wie schon vor ein paar tagen angekündigt hab ich mir die meine 2,4 Zoll Rubber Queen bestellt und heute auch schon montiert. Ich muss sagen sehen auf meinem C1 Cross fantastisch aus! 

Hätt trotzdem noch eine frage an euch:
Der Rubber Queen ist ja eher auf das freeriden zugeschnitten, nur würd mich interessieren wie es bezüglich Verschleiß auf normalen Straßen aussieht? hat da wer von euch erfahrung damit?

danke!


----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2010)

bis auf die tatsache, dass es keinen spaß macht, das teil über die straße zu treten?
verschleiß wird etwas höher sein (wie aber bei fast allen mtb-reifen, wenn man sie auf der straße fährt).

aber warum kaufst du dir die schlappen, wenn du auf der straße fahren willst?


----------



## fearius (8. April 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bis auf die tatsache, dass es keinen spaß macht, das teil über die straße zu treten?
> verschleiß wird etwas höher sein (wie aber bei fast allen mtb-reifen, wenn man sie auf der straße fährt).
> 
> aber warum kaufst du dir die schlappen, wenn du auf der straße fahren willst?




fahre 25% Straße - 25% Wald - 50% Wald bzw. Wiese!
bin ansich mit den Reifen sehr zufrieden! 

außerdem werd ich den sommer öfters in bikeparks die singletrails unsicher machen und das wollte ich auf keinen fall mit meinen 2,2 Mountain King! 

PS: Was du unter spaß verstehst muss doch mir nicht spaß machen!  die einen mögen leichtbau die andren nicht, die einen mögen bikeparks die andren nicht, die einen mögen dünne reifen auf nen mtb und ich nicht weils mir mit nicht gefällt! so ist das, und solls auch sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. April 2010)

oh, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, fahre den reifen auch und bin total mit zufrieden. 
auf der straße muss ich auch um die 8km zurücklegen, um in den wald zu fahren. 

nur warum stellst du eine frage, wenn du die antwort nicht hören willst?

wenn eh schon feststeht, dass du den reifen weiterfahren willst, lohnt sich die frage nach dem verschleiß auch nicht, da du das teil eh runterschruppst 

also. fahr einfach


----------



## hotchili001 (9. April 2010)

Verkaufe einen Rotwild R.R2-HT Rahmen in der Größe"M"
Der Rahmen hat wenig gefahren(da nur dritt Rad) und weist keinerlei Beschädigungen auf!
                        Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> So liebes Forum,
> 
> wie schon vor ein paar tagen angekündigt hab ich mir die meine 2,4 Zoll Rubber Queen bestellt und heute auch schon montiert. Ich muss sagen sehen auf meinem C1 Cross fantastisch aus!
> 
> ...



Der Reifen verschleißt etwa nur halb so schnell wie ein Schwalbe!
Schau mal in meiner Galerie, das ist ein Foto von einem RQ 2,4 und einem Schwalbe Mudy Mary 2,35 nach 4 Tagen Gardasee. (August 2009)
Der Schwalbe war fertig, die RQ läuft noch.

Der Reifen ist super, lass dich nicht bekloppt machen!


----------



## fearius (9. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Reifen verschleißt etwa nur halb so schnell wie ein Schwalbe!
> Schau mal in meiner Galerie, das ist ein Foto von einem RQ 2,4 und einem Schwalbe Mudy Mary 2,35 nach 4 Tagen Gardasee. (August 2009)
> Der Schwalbe war fertig, die RQ läuft noch.
> 
> Der Reifen ist super, lass dich nicht bekloppt machen!




ich danke für deine antwort, bestätigt mich nicht falsches gekauft zu haben ! 

sieht ja echt brutal aus wie der schwalbe auf dem foto abkackt! wahnsinn !


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2010)

....und die Mudy Mary hatte noch nicht mal weiche Gummimischung!
Die habe ich vorne, wäre hinten noch schneller weg!
Teurer Spaß!


----------



## SchrottRox (10. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ....und die Mudy Mary hatte noch nicht mal weiche Gummimischung!
> Die habe ich vorne, wäre hinten noch schneller weg!
> Teurer Spaß!



Man muss aber vielleicht fairer Weise auch sagen, dass die Mudy Mary´s nicht für das steinige Gardaseeterrain gemacht wurden.

Wenn ich endlich meine Fatal Bert´s runtergeschrubbt habe, dann kommen wieder Maxxis Minion´s drauf. Liegen schon bereit. Rubber Queen wären bestimmt eine gute Alternative...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. April 2010)

Luftschnapper schrieb:


> PS
> 
> 
> Jmr ----sehr schöne Web Seite-------



Danke schön!


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Man muss aber vielleicht fairer Weise auch sagen, dass die Mudy Mary´s nicht für das steinige Gardaseeterrain gemacht wurden.
> ...



Na ja, wurden die RQ dafür gemacht?
Ein FR/ DH Reifen muss doch damit klar kommen?


----------



## fearius (10. April 2010)

speziell bei den rubber queen gibt es sehr viele verschiedene meinungen WAS es eigentlich für ein reifen ist! 

Die einen meinen ein "robuster AM" Reifen für alles (Asphalt bis hin zu Wiesen über Schotter, Wurzeln usw.), die einen sagen der "perfekte Enduro Reifen" und andre nehmen ihn nur als reinen Freerider! 

Bin echt gespannt wie sich der Reifen auf den verschiedenen Untergründen fährt, hab zumindest noch nicht viel negatives gehört! 

Verschleiß soll sowieso top sein, egal wo man ihn fährt!


----------



## SchrottRox (10. April 2010)

Halt uns auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Laufenden, wie es mit den Reifen aussieht.

Vor allem interessiert mich die Pannenanfälligkeit. Da habe ich in meinem Bikerleben eigentlich nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Conti machen müssen. Habe allerdings auch nur die Conti Explorer und Diesel gefahren. Aber so oft platt hatte ich (und andere aus meinem Bekanntenkreis) noch nie. Und das auf den Hausstrecken, wo man zu mehreren und auch immer wieder fährt. Mit keiner anderen Reifenmarke gab es jeh so viele Platten.
Das ist auch der Grund dass ich seit fünf Jahren keine Contis mehr drauf hatte. Aber vielleicht (ich hoffe es mal) haben die Jungs dazugelernt. Der Preis für so ein Stück Gummi ist ja auch nicht zu verachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fearius (10. April 2010)

Jap werd ich machen! 

Hier mal mein "150mm" Federweg C1 Cross mit meinen neuen Reifen! 

Hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Orakel (10. April 2010)

zum RQueen, glaube habs vor ein paar seiten schon mal geschrieben, geiler Reifen, super Traktion im Trockenen wie im Matsch, klasse der Kurvengrip, rollt wider erwarten auf Asphalt genauso gut wie ein NobbyNic.
Zur Pannenanfälligkeit beim RQueen, kann ich bis jetzt nach 350km noch nichts sagen, da noch keiner vorhanden war, dagegen hatte ich beim MKing häufiger nen platten wie zbs. beim neuen FatAlbert, beide in der gleichen grösse 2,4" und mit den gleichen Schläuchen (Xlight v. Schwalbe).


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. April 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> Jap werd ich machen!
> 
> Hier mal mein "150mm" C1 Cross mit meinen neuen Reifen!
> 
> Hoffe es gefällt!



Warum so grosse Bilder


----------



## jmr-biking (10. April 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> Jap werd ich machen!
> 
> Hier mal mein "150mm" C1 Cross mit meinen neuen Reifen!
> 
> Hoffe es gefällt!



Fette Walzen  Gefällt mir!


----------



## SchrottRox (10. April 2010)

Jou, schaut gut aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2010)

er IST wirklich gut!
Komme gerade von einer Tour zurück.
Konnte MM und RQ auf gleicher Strecke mit gleichem Bike testen.

Im Grip findet man bei dem Wetter keinen Unterschied, wenn dann spielt es sich im Kopp ab.
Aber meinem MM kann ich nach 400km jetzt "tschüs" sagen, die Stollen sind noch 1/3 da, aber komplett zerfetzt.


----------



## Deichfräse (11. April 2010)

Ich glaube, die RQ paßt schon ganz gut. Ca. 850g sind noch recht erträglich und wenn sie dann tatsächlich so gut rollt, wie angepriesen, na dann viel Spaß beim runterkommen. 
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren den MK in 2.4 Supersonic mit Maxxis Ultralight Schläuchen. Keine Panne - gut hier oben keine Kunst - aber die gleiche Kombi ist auch im Harz oder am Gardasee bzw. bei dem einen oder anderen Marathon in den bergigeren Gefilden im Einsatz.
Einziges Manko ist der hohe Verschleiß am HR. Deswegen habe ich mich auch schon in Richtung RQ belesen. Wird dann wohl der nächste Satz werden.


----------



## fearius (13. April 2010)

Hy,

seit ich meine 2.4 Rubber Queen draufhab geht die Vorderbremse deutlich schlechter!  Muss beim Bremshebel deutlich fester drücken, bei der Hinterbremse jedoch nicht!Kann das das Gewicht der neuen Reifen sein?
Die Hinterbremse geht wie vorher problemlos!

mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2010)

wenn die bremse nicht funktioniert würde ich mal die schaltung neu einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (13. April 2010)

...oder die Sattelstütze niedriger 

Greetz


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...oder die Sattelstütze niedriger
> 
> Greetz



Echt?
Probier ich heute mal aus.


----------



## Knaller2010 (13. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Probier ich heute mal aus.



Ja - voll! Du musst aber eine recht komplexen Verstellkoeffizienten errechnen...

Greetz


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2010)

Du hast Recht!
Geht aber nur wenn du über die Nebelkonstante integrierst!
Und du musst bei Vollmond einen Hähnchenknochen über deine linke Schulter werfen!


----------



## acid-driver (13. April 2010)

vergesst aber bitte nicht die hyperteuthischen verzahnungsschwankungen, ja?


----------



## Orakel (13. April 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> seit ich meine 2.4 Rubber Queen draufhab geht die Vorderbremse deutlich schlechter!  Muss beim Bremshebel deutlich fester drücken, bei der Hinterbremse jedoch nicht!Kann das das Gewicht der neuen Reifen sein?
> Die Hinterbremse geht wie vorher problemlos!
> ...


Vorderrad sitzt nicht richtig.
isch jetzt koi Spässle .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenschleifer (13. April 2010)

Hat jemand noch einen weißen XR1450 LRS mit Rotwild Logo zu verkaufen?


----------



## soso79 (14. April 2010)

Servus,

falls von euch einer Interesse hat...
Verkaufe ab nächster Woche meinen C1 FS Comp Rahmen mit DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer. Laufleistung ca. 400 KM (eher weniger) Bilder unter meine Fotos 

Ach ja und noch was interessantes...auf Wusch gebe ich das Linkage KIT vom RED 3 dazu. Dann hat man mit 50mm Hub Dämpfer (Standart bei 09er Modellen) 130mm Federweg hinten. Mehr Hub dann mehr Federweg, könnt es ja selbst ausrechnen 

Auch noch abzugeben sind. Rotwild Low Riser sowie Vorbau Rotwild schwarz 110mm und schwarz weiss 100mm.

Ach ja, gerne auch mit passender Fox Float 140 RL !

Bei Interesse PM​


----------



## mag13 (14. April 2010)

Wie groß ist denn der Rahmen?


----------



## soso79 (14. April 2010)

ist größe L


----------



## Schmittler (15. April 2010)

2 Wochen Trainingslager in Finale... Der hintere RR hat fast komplett seine Stollen verloren und 2 Sätze komplett neue Bremsbeläge sind runter. Dafür, dass ich mit nur mit halb soviel Federweg wie 80 % der Biker da unten unterwegs war, eine ganz gute Quote.


----------



## hotchili001 (16. April 2010)

*Hier mal ein schönes Bildchen von meinem neuen Racebike!*


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. April 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein schönes Bildchen von meinem neuen Racebike!*


 
schickes gestell! nur bringen dir die hörnchen in der position eigentlich was???


----------



## hotchili001 (16. April 2010)

*Und von der anderen Seite!*
Gewicht bei Rahmengröße"M",fahrfertig 9.1 Kg


----------



## hotchili001 (16. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> schickes gestell! nur bringen dir die hörnchen in der position eigentlich was???


 
*Die Hörnchen position ist für mich so absolut perfect!!!*


----------



## hotchili001 (16. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. April 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Bike:
Die Lenkerhörndl kommen mir auch etwas weit nach unten justiert vor.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. April 2010)

Schickes Teil !!! Gefällt mir.
Was ist das für ein LRS? XR4.2d mit ... sieht mir nach XTR-Naben aus? Was so ne komplette XTR-Gruppe gewichtsmäßig aus macht.  

Ich teste zur Zeit auch ausgiebig mein R2 auf Straße zur Arbeit und auf leichten Feldwegen. Das Teil geht ab wie eine Rakete.  Und die Maxxlite 285 Reifen haben sehr wenig Rollwiderstand. Anfangs hatte ich ja Bedenken wegen der Pannenanfälligkeit, aber bis jetzt noch keine Probleme trotz groben Schotterwegen. 

Zu den Lenkerhörnchen: Ich denke, dass er eine extreme Raceposition auf dem Bike hat. Meine Ergons auf dem R1 sind auch fast waagerecht nach vorne. Nicht ganz so extrem wie bei hotchili. Unterstützt halt sehr gut beim klettern.


----------



## hotchili001 (16. April 2010)

*Die Position der Ergon-Hörnchen ist absolut Race lastig! Ich kann in dieser Stellung extrem gut klettern!!*
*Ich empfehle jedem der sehr racemäßig unterwegs ist,die Lenkergriffe zu fahren und auch so einzustellen!!*
*Der Laufradsatz ist mit XTR-Centerlock-Naben und DT-Swiss Felgen sehr leicht (1500 Gr) und zudem sehr haltbar!!!! Diesen Radsatz kann ich nur Empfehlen!!*


----------



## Dr.Workshop (16. April 2010)

ok, das ist ein aspekt von dem ich als "buckelrunner"-typ keine allzu große ahnung hab.  

wieder was gelernt!


----------



## bene94 (16. April 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> 2 Wochen Trainingslager in Finale... Der hintere RR hat fast komplett seine Stollen verloren und 2 Sätze komplett neue Bremsbeläge sind runter. Dafür, dass ich mit nur mit halb soviel Federweg wie 80 % der Biker da unten unterwegs war, eine ganz gute Quote.


 

Hat dir schon mal jemand gesagt, wie wunderschön dein Bike ist? =)


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. April 2010)

Männer wünscht mir Glück!
Morgen reite ich meinen Hirsch im Bikepark ein. Mal gucken ob das Teil jetz auch was taugt, ausser gut aussehen


----------



## cervus-elaphus (17. April 2010)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike:
> Die Lenkerhörndl kommen mir auch etwas weit nach unten justiert vor.


 Tolles Teil. Leider ist meins nunmehr nach 5 Monaten Wartezeit immer noch nicht da. Da macht dann glaube ich das Fahren auch kein Spass mehr mit so ner Klitschmarke. Trotzdem, ich wünsche dir viel Spass damit.


----------



## at021971 (17. April 2010)

cervus-elaphus schrieb:


> Tolles Teil. Leider ist meins nunmehr nach 5 Monaten Wartezeit immer noch nicht da. Da macht dann glaube ich das Fahren auch kein Spass mehr mit so ner Klitschmarke. Trotzdem, ich wünsche dir viel Spass damit.


 
Hast Du selber denn schon mal bei Rotwild angerufen oder eine eMail (Adresse kann ich Dir zukommen lassen) gesendet. Dann erfährst Du Live, was ADP an R.R2 auf Lager hat und frei verfügbar ist. 

Mein Freund hat das damals auch gemacht, als sein Händler keines mehr hatte und dieser, da es am Ende der Saison war, auch keine Möglichkeit gesehen hat, noch eines zu besorgen. Ein Anruf seinerseits bei ADP und das Bike war reserviert und ein, zwei Tage später beim Händler.

Als wir vor drei Wochen bei Rotwild waren, waren da R.R2 Worldcup Bikes in der Montage. Ob es ein Fully oder eine HT war, kann ich aber nicht mehr sagen.

Und das standard R.R2 HT kann nicht so eine lange Lieferzeit haben. Jürgen alias jmr-biking hat seines ja auch schon eine Ewigkeit.

Liegt das vieleicht an Deinem Händler?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (17. April 2010)

Ja, da würde ich auch mal deinem Händler auf die Füße treten. Meiner hat jetzt auch schon das erste R.R2 FS Worldcup bekommen. Sieht super aus in Natura. Werde es auch bestimmt mal fahren dürfen, denn er baut es gerade für sich selbst auf. 

Die R.R2`s die wir dort gesehen haben waren sowohl HT und FS. Aber mit schwarz/weißen Vorbauten/Anbauteilen. 
Vermute mal, dass es Bikes für die Teamfahrer waren, welche dann mit den Anbauteilen von den Sponsoren des Topeak/Ergon Teams komlpettiert wurden. Aber reine Spekulation.  Könnte dennoch sein, da ich auf Facebook gesehen habe, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt viele Teamfahrer ihre neuen Bikes bekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (17. April 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem R.GT1 auf der heutigen Runde. Am Anfang der Saison über 80 km und etwas über 3 Stunden, bei teilweise recht ordentlichen Gegenwind, rund 13 Minuten schneller als Ende 2009 mit dem RCC.09. Das kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Mal sehen was mit dem Bike geht, wenn der Trainingstand wieder besser ist.



 





 



Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (17. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> Männer wünscht mir Glück!
> Morgen reite ich meinen Hirsch im Bikepark ein. Mal gucken ob das Teil jetz auch was taugt, ausser gut aussehen



Wünsch ich Dir Wo soll. bzw. ging es hin?

Hab heute einen "illegalen Bikepark" bei uns in einer Klinge im Wald entdeckt - so richtig mit Northshore und mächtigen Rampen...hab mich aber nicht getraut, das E1 dafür herzunehmen. Vielleicht hat mich auch die gestauchte Rippe davon abgehalten...auf jeden Fall muss ich da mal mit dem RMX hin...

Überhaupt - ziehts mich gerade mächtig Richtung Bikepark - aber nicht mit dem Hirschen, dafür isses nicht aufgebaut


----------



## Dr.Workshop (17. April 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Wünsch ich Dir Wo soll. bzw. ging es hin?
> 
> Hab heute einen "illegalen Bikepark" bei uns in einer Klinge im Wald entdeckt - so richtig mit Northshore und mächtigen Rampen...hab mich aber nicht getraut, das E1 dafür herzunehmen. Vielleicht hat mich auch die gestauchte Rippe davon abgehalten...auf jeden Fall muss ich da mal mit dem RMX hin...
> 
> Überhaupt - ziehts mich gerade mächtig Richtung Bikepark - aber nicht mit dem Hirschen, dafür isses nicht aufgebaut


 

danke!
ich werde den bikepark in beerfelden mal aufmischen. kleiner feiner bikepark alles legal und mit liebe, mühevoll aufgebaut.
ist der näheste von mir aus gesehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2010)

Gestern war ich mit meiner Lebensgefährtin auch wieder auf Tour. Ebenfalls gute 3 Stunden und ein paar Berge und Trails waren auch drin. Heute leider Dienst, aber morgen geht`s wieder auf Tour.


----------



## Orakel (18. April 2010)

ihr habts gut, mich hat ein Akollege angesteckt, jetzt bin ich seit Do. flach mit Husten, dicken Hals, Nase läuft ohne ende, ich :kotz:grad von sowas ab, seit gestern schönstes Bikewetter  naja Fr. tröstet ja einen.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2010)

Na dann gute Besserung! Ich fahr ne Runde für dich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (18. April 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na dann gute Besserung! Ich fahr ne Runde für dich mit.


Du bisst soo guut zumir 
naja, jetzt verfolge ich halt das Sea Otterfestival auf www.pinkbike.com oder auf www.Singletrackworld.com, da lacht schon wieder das Herz bei all den Neuigkeiten


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2010)

Ich hab mir auch schon ein paar Berichte vom Sea Otter Festival angeschaut. Die neue SRAM XO 2x10 gefällt mit sehr sehr gut. Shimano 3x10 XT oder SLX finde ich erst mal unnötig. Müsste man mal testen. 3x10 ist für mich wohl wieder nur Marketing Strategie.
Und ich glaube, die 3x10 Kassetten und Ketten halten den Belastungen beim MTB nicht stand.


----------



## Orakel (18. April 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, die 3x10 Kassetten und Ketten halten den Belastungen beim MTB nicht stand.


Die Ketten sind auch Laufrichtungs gebunden, soweit ich das gelesen habe.
Ich glaube es ist wie bei allem neuen, vor J. hiess es wer braucht 3x9, hält das die Belastungen aus.......
Die SRAM Trigger sehn mir etwas flacher aus und sie gefallen mir.


----------



## olsche (18. April 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich benötige mal Hilfe für einen Lagerwechsel an einem RCC02, Bj.97.
Hat da evt,. jemand Unterlagen zu (Drehmomente, etc.)?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß gab es 1997 nur ein RCC01, ein RCC02 und ein RDH01.
RCC0.3 kenne ich erst ab 1999, glaube ich.

Vielleicht findest du hier bei den Montageanleitungen und Manuals was Brauchbares.


----------



## olsche (18. April 2010)

Sorry, hatte mich vertippt!
Hab`s aber schon korrigiert.
Ist natürlich ein "02". Leider gibt die Rotwildseite nichts her.

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## jmr-biking (18. April 2010)

Dann würde ich doch mal sagen, schreib einfach ne freundliche Mail mit deinem Problem an Rotwild. Die werden dir schon helfen. Oder ein Telefonat kann auch nützlich sein.


----------



## at021971 (18. April 2010)

olsche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich benötige mal Hilfe für einen Lagerwechsel an einem RCC02, Bj.97.
> Hat da evt,. jemand Unterlagen zu (Drehmomente, etc.)?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte mal eine Mail von ADP mit den Anzugmomenten für das RCC.09. Da wurden für das Schwingenlager 30 Nm angesetzt. Und das ist laut den Montageanleitung auf der Rotwild Service Homepage auch noch bei allen Modellen seit 2002 bis heute der Fall.

Ich würde auch bei Dir mal von 30 Nm ausgehen. Willst Du es genau wissen, schreibe eine Mail an ADP oder rufe dort an.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Timbto (18. April 2010)

Was ein geiler Tag - absolutes Traumwetter!
Heute mal schön den Hirsch durch den Wald getrieben - ist schon der Kracher, was mit dem X1 auf den Trails so geht!










Leider sind die ERGON GA 1 noch nicht lieferbar, sonst würden die jetzt farblich zum Sattel passen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (18. April 2010)

Fazit vom ersten Bikeparkbesuch / Jungfernfahrt mit meinem RDH04 CD:

Alles geil! alles noch ganz! keine blessuren. 
hatte zu anfangs zwar kleine probleme mit der kopflastigkeit durch die shiver aber das hat sich schnell gelegt. hab mich nun recht gut drauf eingeschossen und das fahrwerk für meine verhältnisse angepasst.
hab allgemein sehr tolle eindrücke von dem rahmen. für nen eingelenker echt tadellos sensibel.
mit dem rad werd ich alt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (19. April 2010)

@jmr-biking & at021971:
Mal sehen ob ich mich nochmal an Rotwild wende... Mein letzter Kontakt war nicht so prall! Die wollten nicht mehr wirklich was mit den alten Rahmen zu tun haben...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## ztmguru (19. April 2010)

So, hatten am Samstag auch eine Wunderschöne Ausfahrt mit anschliesendem Kaffee.
Leider gingen nicht alle unsere Rotwild´s auf´s Bild.


----------



## Fahrnix (19. April 2010)

olsche schrieb:


> @jmr-biking & at021971:
> Mal sehen ob ich mich nochmal an Rotwild wende... Mein letzter Kontakt war nicht so prall! Die wollten nicht mehr wirklich was mit den alten Rahmen zu tun haben...
> 
> Gruß,
> Olsche



Hallo Olsche,

Erkenschwoick .... jetzt hab ich das auch gesehen.

Mit Bezug auf die Info von ATxxxx meine ich, dass ab 30 Nm alles nur ganz fest ist. Daraus folgt einfach anbauen und anziehen. Wird schon passen.

Hast Du bei RW angerufen oder E-Mail? Telefon ist vielleicht besser. Die werden sicher eine generelle Empfehlung aussprechen können.


----------



## Fahrnix (19. April 2010)

An alle:

habt Ihr das auch, dass plötzlich keine E-Mail Alerts kommen. Ohne Ankündigung?

Und ich dachte schon alle fahren und schreiben weniger.

Ich hab übrigens meinen heutigen Flug abgeschrieben und hab jetzt mehr nicht verplante Zeit .


----------



## Fahrnix (19. April 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


>



und noch einen:

Tolles Rad.

Wie schwer ist es denn in welcher Größe?

Die neuen Ritchey Lenker sind ja absolute Sahne!

Hab letzte Woche auch einen gekauft. Design passt zu Syntace und dem Rotwild "Rot" meine ich. Und das Gewicht ist lecker .


Foto wird nachgereicht.


----------



## olsche (19. April 2010)

Hallo Fahrnix, ich hatte E-Mail-Kontakt...
Werde dann wohl doch mal anrufen.
Olfen ist ja nicht so wirklich weit weg, wo fährts Du so???

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Dr.Workshop (19. April 2010)

ztmguru schrieb:


> So, hatten am Samstag auch eine Wunderschöne Ausfahrt mit anschliesendem Kaffee.
> Leider gingen nicht alle unsere Rotwild´s auf´s Bild.


 

kauf dir mal ne panoramafähige kamera, dann könnte es evtl klappen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. April 2010)

ztmguru schrieb:


> So, hatten am Samstag auch eine Wunderschöne Ausfahrt mit anschliesendem Kaffee.
> Leider gingen nicht alle unsere Rotwild´s auf´s Bild.



Mehr als 4 Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. April 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens meinen heutigen Flug abgeschrieben und hab jetzt mehr nicht verplante Zeit .



Vulkanasche ist doof 
Sollte diese Woche nach Florida.
Aber hier ist es ja auch schön. Klasse Wetter und man kommt endlich mal wieder zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (20. April 2010)

Also wenn DAS kein super Angebot ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-R-R2-FS-Edition-Carbon-Rg-6999-Garantie_W0QQitemZ200460749681QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2eac644b71



Möchte gerne wissen, wer von den bisherigen Bietern nicht bis unten runtergeslesen hat!

Die Idee werde ich mir kopieren..  Darauf muß man erstmal kommen...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (20. April 2010)

auf so was muss man erst mal kommen. Das werd i mir auch mal merken


----------



## Fahrnix (20. April 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Also wenn DAS kein super Angebot ist:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-R-R2-FS-Edition-Carbon-Rg-6999-Garantie_W0QQitemZ200460749681QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item2eac644b71
> 
> ...



Der mit dem Angebot der Probefahrt ist vielleicht ein 



Aber am Ende bekommt jeder was er verdient. Ich will am besten solche superschlauen Personen gar nicht kennenlernen. Bitte merken.


----------



## bene94 (20. April 2010)

Falls der damit durchkommt, gibts aber ne teure halbe Stunde!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. April 2010)

HAmmer,
wenn das mal keine "betrügerische Absicht" ist.
HAbt die Aktion bei e-bay gemeldet. Mal schauen was passiert


----------



## jmr-biking (20. April 2010)

Die Auktion ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Würde mich mal interessieren, was der Höchstbieter dann für ein Gesicht macht. 
Ich hab auch erst bei längerem Lesen festgestellt, dass es nur um eine Testfahrt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forcierer. (20. April 2010)

Wenn man schon mitbietet sollte man eben genau lesen für was man bietet. Die Anzeige ist in dem Sinne ja nicht illegal oder? Er gibt ja mit dicken, fetten Lettern an, dass es sich um eine Testfahrt handelt.


----------



## at021971 (20. April 2010)

Wenn der Anbieter dann letzendlich Live und in Farbe auf den falschen Typ Bieter und Testfahrer trifft, dann kann der Schuß aber auch gewaltig nach hinten losgehen gehen....man denke, was bei so einer Testfahrt unter vier Augen alles passieren kann, was den Wert des Bikes nachhaltig beeinflussen kann! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. April 2010)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mitbietet sollte man eben genau lesen für was man bietet. Die Anzeige ist in dem Sinne ja nicht illegal oder? Er gibt ja mit dicken, fetten Lettern an, dass es sich um eine Testfahrt handelt.



Genau deshalb stehen die Gebote ja auch erst bei 5oo Euro 
Bei der Probefahrt wäre ich gerne dabei.......


----------



## acid-driver (20. April 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Bei der Probefahrt wäre ich gerne dabei.......



musste mitbieten


----------



## Dr.Workshop (21. April 2010)

ein glück wurde das angebot vorzeitig beendet.
wenn da einer nicht richtig lesen würde, und davon gibts bestimmt einige, wär das echt heftig.
aber im grund genommen sollte man natürlich auf nix bieten wenn man nicht weiss worum es sich dreht.
oft sieht man in ebay abbildungen von rotwilteilen wo sich etwas ganz anderes dahinter verbirgt. finde ich auch nicht ganz korrekt sowas.


----------



## TilmannD (21. April 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-R-R2-FS-...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2eac92650e

zweiter Versuch! Har Har!


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ein glück wurde das angebot vorzeitig beendet.



Das liegt daran, dass die Auktion gestern abend bestimmt von jemanden bei Ebay als unseriös gemeldet wurde. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob es jemand jetzt kauft. Das Bike an sich ist ja schon was Feines. Auch der Preis ist meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung. Aber mit dem Verkäufer hätte ich jetzt so meine Probleme.


----------



## jmr-biking (21. April 2010)

Für die Freerider unter uns: Hätte da noch was günstig abzugeben:





Infos in meinen Bikemarkt-Anzeigen.


----------



## Orakel (21. April 2010)

@jmr-biking
bei s/m wäre ich schwach geworden.


----------



## hhninja81 (21. April 2010)

...und ich bei XL/ XXL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2010)

Für Größe L fällt es für mich ungewöhnlich groß aus. Das liegt wohl daran, dass man normalerweise eine Protektorenweste drunter trägt. Wer keine Weste trägt kommt mit Größe L gut hin wenn man normal XL hat.


----------



## Vette08 (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich wende mich mal vertrauensvoll an Euch: Seit meiner Tour heute habe ich ein Knacken im Hinterbau. Ich kann leider nicht genau lokalisieren, wo es erkommt . Die SuFu im Rotwild-Ritter-Thread ergibt auch nur zwei Treffer, die mir auf Anhieb nicht helfen. Die Schraube, die den Dämpfer an der Oberseite fixiert, war leicht gelockert, jedoch hat auch Festziehen nicht viel gebracht. 
Resultat: Das Knacken wurde gedämpft, ist aber immer noch da. Zusätzlich merke ich ein leichtesSpiel, wenn ich den Dämpfer auseinanderziehe (HR und Rahmen werden auseinandergedrückt).

Ich hoffe auf einen Tipp von Euch. Da der Rotwild-Händler mitliest, wird er , denke ich, morgen bei Rotwild nachfragen .

Btw: Gibt es ein definiertes Drehmoment für die obere Schraube am Dämpfer?

*Edit:* in der Zwischenzeit habe ich den Dämpfer an der unteren und oberen Seite gelöst und nochmals festgezogen. Das Problem scheint damit behoben zu sein . Eine Testfahrt wirds zeigen. An der Angabe des Drehmoments bin ich trotzdem noch interessiert ...


----------



## Knaller2010 (23. April 2010)

Vette08 schrieb:


> An der Angabe des Drehmoments bin ich trotzdem noch interessiert ...



Hi Vette08,

schau mal unter http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/service/montageanleitungen-a-setup nach - da wirst Du sicherlich fündig...

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## at021971 (23. April 2010)

Vette08 schrieb:


> ...An der Angabe des Drehmoments bin ich trotzdem noch interessiert ...



Wie Knaller schon sagt, steht es in der Montageanleitung zum XM-Linkage System. Es sind jeweils 10 Nm.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2010)

Ich habe das schöne Wetter heute ausgenutzt um mit Freundin mal ne schöne Tour an der Mosel, der Römischen Weinstraße zu fahren. Für das GT2 war es fast die Jungernfahrt für dieses Jahr. Bin zwar diese Woche schon mal damit zur Arbeit gefahren, aber heute das erste Mal wieder im Gelände. Schön war`s.
Auf den Moselhöhen mit Blick auf Detzem:










Pause am Sauerbrunnen bei Ensch:





Zum Nachfahren hier der GPS-Track im GPX-Format:


----------



## Deichfräse (25. April 2010)

Ich war dann dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs - bei dem Wetter hält einen auch wirklich nichts in den 4 Wänden.
Sind insgesamt auf 2 Tage verteilt ca. 90 nette km in der nordeutschen Tiefebene geworden.

ABER: Auch hier kann man sich gut mit dem E1 austoben...

Die kurzzeitige Vernachlässigung über den Winter hat es mir auch nicht übel genommen. Alles funktioniert tadellos, so macht das Spaß!
Allerdings freue ich mich jetzt schon auf Willingen, das eine oder andere WE im Harz und ein paar Touren am Gardasee - so die Planung für die Zeit nach dem Studium (5 Wochen noch).


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/627172


----------



## Dr.Workshop (25. April 2010)

irgenwie wer freeride-mäßig da, der sich nächste woche Sonntag mal in Beerfelden im Bikepark blicken lassen möchte???
bin ab 11uhr da bei schönem, bzw. hauptsache, trockenem wetter.
gruß dennis


----------



## Orakel (27. April 2010)

so, hab meine Ergon GA1griffe mit der Rotwildklemme kombiniert.
Die Variante könnte ja Rotwild oder Ergon ins Programm mit aufnehmen.


----------



## SchrottRox (27. April 2010)

Hach...kann auch noch was vom Wochenende nachreichen

Ich nehme ja normalerweise nicht an Veranstaltungen teil. Wenn sie aber so Klasse sind wie in Sulzbach a. Main, dann nehem ich auch mal eine etwas längere Anfahrt in kauf 

Was soll ich sagen? Soooo viele Artgenossen hat mein Hirsch noch nie erlebt O.K., meist die etwas schlankeren mit den starren Hinterläufen, aber gerade mein Langbeiner fühlte sich sauwohl auf den tollen Trails

Ich wurde soger von einem IBC-Forumsmitglied erkannt und angesprochen - leider habe ich den Namen vergessen. Man sehe es mir nach...das verflixte Alter






Ich glaube der Spass steht mir ins Gesicht geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (27. April 2010)

Hallo SchrotttRox,
tolles Bike!
Und ja, man sieht Dir an das Du Spaß hattest...
Zwei Fragen, was ist das für ein Helm den Du trägst & wei bist Du damit zufrieden? 

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Nismo99 (28. April 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hach...kann auch noch was vom Wochenende nachreichen
> 
> Ich nehme ja normalerweise nicht an Veranstaltungen teil. Wenn sie aber so Klasse sind wie in Sulzbach a. Main, dann nehem ich auch mal eine etwas längere Anfahrt in kauf
> 
> ...


 
Hi SchrottRox 

Dein Bike sticht einem ja auch direkt ins Auge, daher der Wiedererkennungseffekt 

War wirklich eine 1a Strecke. Werde sie demnächste nochmal nachfahren. Hab keine ganz so weite Anreise wie Du 

Auf www.mtb-sulzbach.de gibt es die Strecke als .gpx Track.

Viele Grüße,
Naim


----------



## SchrottRox (28. April 2010)

@olsche: Danke! Der Helm ist ein FOX Flux und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Gabs neulich mal bei Hai-Bike für 50 Euro...
Ich hab ihn allerdings schon länger und wie gesagt - sitzt, passt, wackelt und hat Luft

@Nismo99: Ich meine fast letztes Jahr wars noch besser von der Strecke her...oder war es vielleicht nur deshalb, weil letztes Mal nicht so viele "Hindernisse" vor mir waren (bergab). Aber bei 700 Teilnehmern gegenüber 500 im letzten Jahr...


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2010)

Info`s vom Rotwild Newsletter:

Zitat: "Das neue R.X2 - Exklusiv am Gardasee"

"Premierenfieber am Gardasee. Nach dem Erfolg des All Mountain Fullys R.X1 arbeitet ROTWILD jetzt an einem weiteren Highlight: Erste Prototypen des neuen R.X2 wird es beim BIKE Festival zu sehen geben.

Das R.X2 gibt mit seinem Monocoque Carbon Hauptrahmen und dem XMS Fahrwerk ein klares Statement ab: Mehr Steifigkeit, weniger Gewicht, dazu ein ausbalanciertes Fahrverhalten  eine neue Evolutionsstufe der ROTWILD All Mountain Philosophie.

Mehr Details dazu gibt es live am ROTWILD Stand."


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2010)

auch schon gelesen, bin auf die ersten Bilder vom X2 gespannt, das X1 ist wohl der volle renner im Hause ADP.


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2010)

Das ist ein RX.2. Auf Facebook sieht man das Bild etwas größer.

Hier die besseren Fotos von Facebook:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (28. April 2010)

OKee, a bissle dunkel gehalten das Bild, so weckt man die Neugier


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2010)

Somit ist es offiziell, 2011 gibt es ein X2, so wie Ihr es schon bei Eurem ADP Besuch vermutet habt 
Und Kalentieva gewinnt mit Ihrem R2 das 1. World Cup Rennen der Saison


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Somit ist es offiziell, 2011 gibt es ein X2, so wie Ihr es schon bei Eurem ADP Besuch vermutet habt
> ...


 
Nix vermute! Peter hatte uns das R.X2 in seinem PC gezeigt. Und die Aussage war damals schon eindeutig, es wird 2011 ein R.X2 geben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/630449


 
Sieht man auf dem Bild DT Swiss XM1550 Tricons oder wird es von DT Swiss noch einen LRS mit weißen Speichen geben?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nix vermute! Peter hatte uns das R.X2 in seinem PC gezeigt. Und die Aussage war damals schon eindeutig, es wird 2011 ein R.X2 geben.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Dachte ich es mir doch dass das "Vermute" einen stört  
Kleine Anspielung von einem der nicht dabei war


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Sieht man auf dem Bild DT Swiss XM1550 Tricons oder wird es von DT Swiss noch einen LRS mit weißen Speichen geben?
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Wie beim C2 'ne Aluschwinge.
Wobei die ersten Rotwild Carbon Fahrwerksteile wie bei meinem RCC0.3 doch die Schwingen waren


----------



## at021971 (28. April 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wie beim C2 'ne Aluschwinge.
> Wobei die ersten Rotwild Carbon Fahrwerksteile wie bei meinem RCC0.3 doch die Schwingen waren


 
Wie uns Peter und Ole beim Besuch erklärt haben, hat man ja die Belastungsgrenzen der Carbon Hinterbauten im DH-Worldcup getestet. Und es hat da natürlich auch durchaus erwarteten Defekte gegeben.

Möglicherweise hat das ja zu der Erkenntnis geführt, dass man ab einer bestimmten Belastung am Hinterbau besser auf Alu zurückgreift. Es kann aber auch eine Kostenfrage sein. Irgendwo muß man Kompromisse machen, um die anvisierten Preisregionen zu realisieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## olsche (29. April 2010)

Hallo SchrottRox: Habe mich gestern auch für den FOX entschieden...
Bin mal gespannt wie ich so damit klarkomme...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Dr.Workshop (29. April 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hach...kann auch noch was vom Wochenende nachreichen
> 
> Ich nehme ja normalerweise nicht an Veranstaltungen teil. Wenn sie aber so Klasse sind wie in Sulzbach a. Main, dann nehem ich auch mal eine etwas längere Anfahrt in kauf
> 
> ...



ja bei uns in der gegend fahren viele rotwild. vllt liegts ja daran dass man ein bisjen sein region-kulturgut unterstützen möchte
hättest dich mal bei mir blicken lassen können, warst ja in der nähe. gruß dennis


----------



## SchrottRox (29. April 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hi SchrottRox
> 
> War wirklich eine 1a Strecke. Werde sie demnächste nochmal nachfahren. Hab keine ganz so weite Anreise wie Du
> 
> ...



Hallo Naim,

hab mir gerade mal meine GPS-Aufzeichnung angeschaut...aber siehe selbst:






Irgendwie erinnert mich die Strecke an wen, ich glaube Pluto hieß der...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (29. April 2010)

...sehr cool! Ich brauch auch ein GPS-Gerät 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich am WE im Sauerland unterwegs. Die Pensionen bieten netterweise Navis zur Leihe 

Allen anderen einen angenehmen Ritt am WE!


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2010)

Der XCO-Worldcup hat letzte Woche begonnen und petejupp macht wieder klasse Fotos und Rennberichte. U.a. auch von Irina Kalentieva, die das erste Rennen in Dalby Forest für sich entscheiden konnte. Komplette Rennberichte gibt es immer hier: Klick

Ein paar schöne Bilder von Irina sind dabei. 
Am Sonntag bin ich mit aller höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit in Houffalize. Mal schauen ob ich ein paar Fotos vom Topeak-Ergon-Racing-Team machen kann.


----------



## cervus-elaphus (1. Mai 2010)

Rotwild Carbonlenker mit Hörnchen fahren? Der Innendurchmesser von 16 mm lässt die gängigen Plug In's nicht zu. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hörnchen auf dem Carbonlenker?


----------



## omega1848 (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich überlege doch auf Fully umzusteigen, falls jemand Interesse an einem unbenutztem Race Hardtail Rahmen R.R2 Carbon in L hat, oder am Komplettbike (aktuell noch aufegbaut, überlege ich die Parts dann wieder verwende), einfach melden.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter war zwar etwas bescheiden heute, trotzdem war ich in Houffalize beim XCO Worldcup. Aus deutscher Sicht bei den Herren ein guter Tag. Manuel Fumic hinter Hermida auf Platz 2 und Wolfram Kurschat auf Platz 3. Bei den Frauen lief es für Irina Kalentieva nicht so gut. Heute nur auf Platz 13.
Hier ein paar Fotos vom Topeak-Ergon-Racing-Team:

Am Stand:




schönes Material ohne Ende: 










Wolfram beim Einfahren:





Irina`s Bike nach dem Rennen:





Irina nach dem Rennen:





Wolfram und Robert beim Einfahren, Irina beim Ausfahren:





Wolfram in Aktion:





Siegerehrung:


----------



## Fahrnix (2. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Wetter war zwar etwas bescheiden heute, trotzdem war ich in Houffalize beim XCO Worldcup. Aus deutscher Sicht bei den Herren ein guter Tag. Manuel Fumic hinter Hermida auf Platz 2 und Wolfram Kurschat auf Platz 3. Bei den Frauen lief es für Irina Kalentieva nicht so gut. Heute nur auf Platz 13.
> Hier ein paar Fotos vom Topeak-Ergon-Racing-Team:



Schneller Bericht. Sensationelle Fotos, rasender Reporter - Danke!

3ter Platz mit Race King bei den Bedingungen. Hut ab. 

Und doch irgendwie der Größte bei der Siegerehrung, der Wolfman.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2010)

Hatte heute nix Besonderes vor und Houffalize ist nur ne gute Stunde Fahrzeit von mir zuhause. Mache ich doch gerne für die Rotwildgemeinde.  Aber war echt ein klasse Rennen. So was muss man mal live gesehen haben.


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> 3ter Platz mit Race King bei den Bedingungen. Hut ab.



Ich glaube da wurde noch ummontiert. Kurz vor dem Start wurde von den Mechanikern noch eifrig Reifen gewechselt. Bin aber dann zum Start gegangen.


----------



## Fahrnix (2. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hatte heute nix Besonderes vor und Houffalize ist nur ne gute Stunde Fahrzeit von mir zuhause. Mache ich doch gerne für die Rotwildgemeinde.  Aber war echt ein klasse Rennen. So was muss man mal live gesehen haben.



Bei uns gibt es leider nur die Marathon Trophy, den NRW Cup. Keine WorldCups. Besser bei den kleinen Veranstaltungen selber fahren. Sind in der Regel keine Top Profis am Start, allerdings sind da Hobby und Lizenzfahrer, die echt superstark fahren - das glaubt man kaum was die so drauf haben - ich leider nicht .

Allerdings sind es nur 90 min nach Willingen .... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2010)

auf dem fünften bild siehts nicht nach raceking aus. aber irgendwie auch nicht nach mountainking. 

evtl gibts n neuen reifen von conti?


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Genau konnte ich die Reifen nicht entziffern.

Hier ein kurzes Video vom Start der Männer.


----------



## rotwild58 (2. Mai 2010)

von mir auch was vom Weltcup






war ne tolle Veranstaltung


----------



## rotwild58 (2. Mai 2010)

und hier noch eins


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2010)

Klasse Bilder, super Service 
Kein schlechtes Ergebnis für die Deutschen Fumic 2ter und der 3. Platz von Kurschat ist sowieso der HAmmer 
Sieht so aus als wäre Kurschat diesmal auf 'nen HT gefahren


----------



## Deleted 153402 (3. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder, super Service
> Kein schlechtes Ergebnis für die Deutschen Fumic 2ter und der 3. Platz von Kurschat ist sowieso der HAmmer
> Sieht so aus als wäre Kurschat diesmal auf 'nen HT gefahren



Ja super Bilder - und tatsächlich, das belgische Terrain spricht für HT.
Der Conti-Reifen, vllt. ein RaceKing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (3. Mai 2010)

matsbiker schrieb:


> Ja super Bilder - und tatsächlich, das belgische Terrain spricht für HT.
> Der Conti-Reifen, vllt. ein RaceKing?



Sieht aus wie ein Race King mit mehr Stollen - also für Matsch. 

Damit könnten die Ihr Portfolio optimieren. 

Bei Matsch fahren doch zur Zeit viele mit Rocket Ron.


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (3. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Bin endlich wieder ein Schritt voran gekommen 

Eine *FOX 32 F100 RLC '09* [1531g]











Insgesamt:
















Sind beides keine Fliegengewichte, aber halten was sie versprechen 
Performance steht an erster Stelle, aber ich denke mit den restlichen parts komme ich gut unter 9kg.

Lg Daniel


----------



## Fahrnix (3. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin endlich wieder ein Schritt voran gekommen
> 
> ...




Ich mag´s .


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (3. Mai 2010)

Danke, freut mich das es auch dir gefällt 

Hab auch extra drauf geachtet, das rahmenfarbe zur federgabel passt  schneeweiß halt ^^

War nicht leicht eine passende Gabel zu finden, Preis,Performance,Gewicht und vor allem Optik muss stimmen  Preis: top Performance: top Optik: besser gehts nicht Gewicht: "ok nehm ich in Kauf"


----------



## BlueCloud (3. Mai 2010)

Optisch haben die neuen (Team) Rahmen stark nach gelassen, sehen mittlerweile nach nichts mehr aus, fast schon "billig"....
die grüne Farbe ist fetzt^^


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (3. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich die neuen Modelle gesehen habe, war ich doch froh mich für einen 2009er Rahmen entschieden zu haben. 

Was genau meinst du mit "die grüne Farbe ist fetzt^^" ?
Sorry, aber weiss nich was du damit meinst. 

"ist fetzt" ?

Lg Daniel !


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Bin endlich wieder ein Schritt voran gekommen
> 
> ...




auf den blanken boden und so nah an die mauer hätte ich die edelteile jetzt aber nicht gestellt  
bist noch kein meter gefahren aber hast schon die ersten "mini"-macken.
mich würde das ärgern.


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (4. Mai 2010)

> auf den blanken boden und so nah an die mauer hätte ich die edelteile jetzt aber nicht gestellt
> bist noch kein meter gefahren aber hast schon die ersten "mini"-macken.
> mich würde das ärgern.



Als ich die Bilder gemacht habe, hat mein kumpel aufgepasst das die edelteile nicht umfallen. Mach Dir keine Sorgen um meine Teile Zarter 

Gruß


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-R-R2-FS-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eacd3c4a5

Ist das nicht der "Stratege" mit den Testfahrtenversteigerungen??? 

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Als ich die Bilder gemacht habe, hat mein kumpel aufgepasst das die edelteile nicht umfallen. Mach Dir keine Sorgen um meine Teile Zarter
> 
> Gruß



Wenn Du das mal nicht unterschätzt... 
...das könnte schon nah am Totalschaden sein...



Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (4. Mai 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rotwild-R-R2-FS-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eacd3c4a5
> 
> Ist das nicht der "Stratege" mit den Testfahrtenversteigerungen???
> 
> ...



Geht doch 

Tolles Rad.


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2010)

kuckt mal
www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bi...tain-bike-r-x2-mit-carbon-rahmen.408254.2.htm


----------



## acid-driver (4. Mai 2010)

ist doch n alter hut


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (4. Mai 2010)

> Wenn Du das mal nicht unterschätzt...
> ...das könnte schon nah am Totalschaden sein...



Genial, schöner Humor  Mal einer der mich versteht !

Nahe am Totalschaden 


Lg Daniel !


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2010)

ok, war vll. ein alter Hut, der hier ist aber neuer
www.facebook.com/BIKE.Magazin, runter scrollen da kommt ein Interwie mit "unserem alten Bekannten" Ole über das X2.


----------



## TOM4 (5. Mai 2010)

entschuldigt das ich einen alten beitrag wieder aufwärme, aber dassss nenne ich mal einen firmenwagen!!!

lg
tom


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Mai 2010)

Hab mal etwas rumgespielt:


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas rumgespielt:


Nette Forstautobahn ,genau das richtige für die Rotwilds
Nee Spass beiseite schönes Filmchen


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2010)

aber ein cube ist dafür besser geeignet, ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (5. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> aber ein cube ist dafür besser geeignet, ja?



Hallo Acid Driver: hasse eigentlich wieder ne Freundin?

Deine Anzeige ist weg


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2010)

nee, hat hier bloß keinen erfolg gehabt^^

wieso? hast du was im angebot?


----------



## Knaller2010 (7. Mai 2010)

Hier übrigens noch der link zur Rotwild Facebook Seite mit weiteren Fotos von Manfred und dem X2... (frisch von Ole gesendet  - Danke!)

http://www.facebook.com/rotwild.bikes

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## Fahrnix (7. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nee, hat hier bloß keinen erfolg gehabt^^
> 
> wieso? hast du was im angebot?



Nix im Angebot.

Du solltest einen zusätzlichen Sport ausüben. Leichtatletik oder Volleyball hilft da


----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Rotwild Ritter,

anbei eine kleine Information für Transalp Interessierte;
Am Mitwoch den 12.5.2010 kommt im HR-Fernsehen die Sendung Bergauf, bergab;
(15.30 - 16.00)

Das Thema diesmal: Transalp: auf Heckmairs Spuren über die Alpen;

Ich werds mal auf HD aufnehmen.

Soweit schönes Wochenende

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Als ich die Bilder gemacht habe, hat mein kumpel aufgepasst das die edelteile nicht umfallen. Mach Dir keine Sorgen um meine Teile Zarter
> 
> Gruß



sorry ich seh keinen kumpel    das mit dem totalschaden ist nicht zu unterschätzen!  der Tod kriegt sie alle..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (8. Mai 2010)

mein freund die mauer 

@fahrnix
nee, noch n sport passt echt nicht zu meinem zeitmanagement 
aber nächste woche sind seetage bei uns in haltern, hoffe, das wetter wird besser, ich will ja was zum gucken haben


----------



## Dr.Workshop (8. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mein freund die mauer



hehe  passt irgendwie


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. Mai 2010)

hört auf zu babbeln
50 km sag ich nur


----------



## RotwildALU (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

noch ein neues Mitglied hier im Forum. Ich heisse Andreas, 39 und fahre mit meinem RCC0.3 durch die Lande. Mein RCC0.6 Hardtail wird ausgemustert und jetzt muss ein neues Hardtail fürs 24 h Rennen in Sulzbach her.
Carbon oder nicht Carbon, das ist hier die Frage?
Bzgl. der Marke habe ich mich schon festgelegt. 
Ach ja, ich kome aus der Bamberger Ecke und düse hier im Wald rum!
Viel Spass im Forum!
Andreas


----------



## at021971 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Andreas,

Willkommen bei den Rotwildrittern. 

Deine Frage Alu oder Carbon würde ich heute, nach dem Besuch bei ADP und den dortigen Ausführungen und Demonstrationen von Peter Böhm, eindeutig mit Carbon beantworten.

Jedoch muß man sich bewusst machen, dass Carbon durchaus seine Tücken haben kann. Das kann durch unglückliche Umstände recht schnell hin sein. Zudem ist Carbon deutlich steifer als Alu. Mein Freund meinte kürzlich, als er sein Alu Maxx Hardtail durch ein 2009er R.R2 HT ersetzt hat, dass sich das Maxx, bezüglich des Komforts und im Vergleich zum Rotwild, wie ein Fully angefühlt hat. Also heißt die Antwort wie meistens, einfach beides probefahren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2010)

RotwildALU schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> noch ein neues Mitglied hier im Forum. Ich heisse Andreas, 39 und fahre mit meinem RCC0.3 durch die Lande. Mein RCC0.6 Hardtail wird ausgemustert und jetzt muss ein neues Hardtail fürs 24 h Rennen in Sulzbach her.
> Carbon oder nicht Carbon, das ist hier die Frage?
> ...


Welcome!
NA wenn Du das RCC 0.3 fährst, hast Du ja schon Carbon Erfahrung.
HAtte das gleiche Bike, und nie Probleme mit der Carbon Schwinge.
Denke es wird Dir ähnlich gehen.
HAbe neulich sogar einen gesehen der einen Kinderwagen mit seinem RCC 0.3 zog und seinen Hänger an der Schwinge montiert hat 
Wie AT schon schrieb -> probefahren.
Carbon ist sicher der Werkstoff der Zukunft.
Wenn Du wert auf Leichtbau und Steifigkeit legst dann wird's wohl ein R.R2.
Nur dann musst Du Dich RotwildCARBO nennen........


----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> hört auf zu babbeln
> 50 km sag ich nur




50km muss ich auch immer fahren bis zum bikepark 
ein glück huckepack!


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (9. Mai 2010)

> Mein Freund die Mauer



 Ihr Lästermäuler, das mein Kumpel sich nich direkt in's Bild stellen soll, ist doch logisch.
Außerdem wie schon gesagt, macht euch keine Sorgen um Meine Komponenten.
Ist ja schlimm.

Aber ein Forum bringt leider auch immer Klug********r mit


----------



## bikereal (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon seit längerer Zeit. Nun dachte ich melde mich auch mal, da ich ab nächste Woche eventuell auch ein Rotwild Besitzter sein werde. 

Ich habe jedoch noch eine Frage und zwar was sind genau die Unterschiede zwichen den DT X 1800 RWS DT Competition und den
DT X 1900 RW Champion Laufrädern. Da ich zwar die Comp Version geordert habe aber mit XT. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Orakel (9. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon seit längerer Zeit. Nun dachte ich melde mich auch mal, da ich ab nächste Woche eventuell auch ein Rotwild Besitzter sein werde.
> 
> ...


100gr. Gewichtsunterschied, das RWS müsste ne 10er Steckachse hinten sein, RW "normaler" Schnellspannerachse mit dem DTsystem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neuerdings auch im Besitz eines Rotwilds. Ich habe mir das GT1 gekauft und wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand eine Idee hat, wie man den Dämpfer ähnlich schützen kann wie bei den R-Modellen. Oder hat jemand von euch eine ganz andere Lösung? Bei mir ist das die Hauptdreckannahmestelle.............
Gruß vom Deister,
Tommy


----------



## Orakel (9. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neuerdings auch im Besitz eines Rotwilds. Ich habe mir das GT1 gekauft und wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand eine Idee hat, wie man den Dämpfer ähnlich schützen kann wie bei den R-Modellen. Oder hat jemand von euch eine ganz andere Lösung? Bei mir ist das die Hauptdreckannahmestelle.............
> Gruß vom Deister,
> Tommy


servus und Glückwunsch zum GT1 den Dämpferschutz kannst du auf der Rotwild Hp im Shop erwerben.


----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> servus und Glückwunsch zum GT1 den Dämpferschutz kannst du auf der Rotwild Hp im Shop erwerben.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Das ist mein Problem, ich habe das direkt im Laden probiert, aber der passt nicht, weil ich ja den Fox-Dämpfer habe.
Gibt es alternative Lösungen?

Gruß Tommy


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich verfolge dieses Thema schon seit längerer Zeit. Nun dachte ich melde mich auch mal, da ich ab nächste Woche eventuell auch ein Rotwild Besitzter sein werde.
> 
> .



Was wird es denn werden?

@harmstommy Glückwunsch zum GT1 

Bilder einstellen und in der IG anmelden nicht vergessen


----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was wird es denn werden?
> 
> @harmstommy Glückwunsch zum GT1
> 
> Bilder einstellen und in der IG anmelden nicht vergessen



Habe ich doch schon, bin ich doch schon....


----------



## at021971 (9. Mai 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> servus und Glückwunsch zum GT1 den Dämpferschutz kannst du auf der Rotwild Hp im Shop erwerben.


 
Der Dämpfer des R.GT1 ist länger als der des R.R1/R2. Da passt der im Rotwild Shop erhältliche Schutz nicht dran.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer des R.GT1 ist länger als der des R.R1/R2. Da passt der im Rotwild Shop erhältliche Schutz nicht dran.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Dat sach ich doch.


----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer des R.GT1 ist länger als der des R.R1/R2. Da passt der im Rotwild Shop erhältliche Schutz nicht dran.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hast du denn irgendwas hingebastelt?


----------



## at021971 (9. Mai 2010)

Nö, das wird der Dämpfer schon aushalten. Der wird nach einer Fahrt gereingt und mit Brunox behandelt. Habe bisher noch nie einen Dämpfer besonders geschützt. Zugegeben, waren bei den anderen Bikes die Dämpfer auch nicht so exponiert platziert, wie beim R.GT1.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nö, das wird der Dämpfer schon aushalten. Der wird nach einer Fahrt gereingt und mit Brunox behandelt. Habe bisher noch nie einen Dämpfer besonders geschützt. Zugegeben, waren bei den anderen Bikes die Dämpfer auch nicht so exponiert platziert, wie beim R.GT1.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



OK, danke erstmal.

Ich glaube wenn jemand ne optisch attraktive Lösung hätte, würde ich es sofort machen.
Sonst jemand eine Idee?Gruß Tommy


----------



## Orakel (9. Mai 2010)

das hält der Dämpfer locker aus, bin die zwei jahre am RFC03 auch ohne irgend einen Schutz gefahren, hinterher putzen und gut ist.
Mit Brunox arbeite ich generell nicht weder am Dämpfer noch an der Gabel, nehme all die Jahre Nähmaschinenöl, den Oring damit ein bisschen einreiben, hochschieben an die Gummilippe, somit wird die Gummilippe am Dämpfer "geschmiert" und die Kolbenstange.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Habe ich doch schon, bin ich doch schon....



Klasse Bild


----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klasse Bild



Vielen Dank!

Ich liebe dieses Rad!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> das hält der Dämpfer locker aus, bin die zwei jahre am RFC03 auch ohne irgend einen Schutz gefahren, hinterher putzen und gut ist.
> Mit Brunox arbeite ich generell nicht weder am Dämpfer noch an der Gabel, nehme all die Jahre Nähmaschinenöl, den Oring damit ein bisschen einreiben, hochschieben an die Gummilippe, somit wird die Gummilippe am Dämpfer "geschmiert" und die Kolbenstange.



Ich schütze meine Dämpfer am GT2 und RR1 FS auch nicht. Hab schon welche mit einem alten Schlauch und Kabelbinder drum herum gesehen. Sah nicht wirklich schön aus. Ich mache es so wie alle hier. Nach einer dreckigen Tour reinigen. Meist nehme ich auch Brunox Deo. Bis jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Aber von Nähmaschinenöl habe ich auch schon gehört, wegen der guten Viskosität.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ich liebe dieses Rad!



Schöne Terrasse mit super Ausblick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harmstommy (9. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schöne Terrasse mit super Ausblick!



Leider nur im Urlaub......

Womit hast du die tollen Videos gedreht?


----------



## Orakel (9. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> I
> wegen der guten Viskosität.


und Säure frei


----------



## at021971 (9. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> .... eine Frage und zwar was sind genau die Unterschiede zwischen den DT X 1800 RWS DT Competition und den
> DT X 1900 RW Champion Laufrädern. Da ich zwar die Comp Version geordert habe aber mit XT. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit.


 
Auf dieser Seite (http://www.mtbikers.com/StoreFront/...nterlock-mtb-front-and-rear-wheel/DTROUX1900/) wird das Gewicht des LRS mit 1.955 g angegeben. DT Swiss gibt die X1800 hingegen mit 1.730 g an. In verschieden Shops, werden für die X1800 auch die Namengebenden 1.800 g (VR: 780 g / HR: 1.020 g) angeben. Beide sind schon ganz schöne Schwergewichte.

Zudem kann ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, da ich kürzlich von einem 1.830 g schweren DT Swiss Laufradsatz (XR4.1D / Hügi / Competition) auf eine DT 1.590 g Swiss 1550 Tricon LRS gewechselt habe, dass diese rund 240 g Gewichtsunterschied einen extremen Performance Unterschied machen.

Also wenn man Gewicht sparen möchte, dann zu allererst bei den Laufrädern, Reifen und Schläuchen. Das ist rotierende Masse, die einen erheblichen Einfluß auf den Kraftaufwand hat, den du leisten mußt, um das Rad zu beschleunigen oder am Laufen zu halten.

Darum mein Rat, wenn Du wählen kannst, nehme keinen der beiden LRS sonder nimm ein wenig mehr Geld in die Hand und kaufe Dir einen LRS, der leichter ist als X1800/X1900. Um den Unterschied zu erfahren, einfach mal einen leichten LRS probefahren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Leider nur im Urlaub......
> 
> Womit hast du die tollen Videos gedreht?



Das Dietzenley-Trail-Video mit einer Hero HD am Brustgurt, das Herbst-Video mit Casio Exelim HD auf Gorilla-Pod (Stativ). Die Original Filmchens sind gestochen scharf im unkomprimiertem Zustand.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das Dietzenley-Trail-Video mit einer Hero HD am Brustgurt, das Herbst-Video mit Casio Exelim HD auf Gorilla-Pod (Stativ). Die Original Filmchens sind gestochen scharf im unkomprimiertem Zustand.



Nur ein Rotwild Filmsche hat er noch nicht hinbekommen


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Nur ein Rotwild Filmsche hat er noch nicht hinbekommen



Doch das Dietzenley Video ist mit dem GT2 gefahren. Aber auch nur ein Trailzusammenschnitt. Im Moment fahre ich lieber als Film und Fotos zu machen.


----------



## bikereal (9. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

Danke für die Antworten! Ich werde erst das fahren was Standard 
verbaut ist.
Aber wenn man das Gewicht wirklich so merkt dann werde ich auch mal 
über einen anderen Laufradsatz nachdenken. Dass wird aber noch etwas dauern da meine Sparbüchse erst mal geräubert ist .

@Alex RCC03

Es wird ein (XL) C1 FS Comp mit XT Shimano werden

Gruß Phil


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für die Antworten! Ich werde erst das fahren was Standard
> verbaut ist.
> ...



Cool und in welcher Farbkombi?

Genau, probier doch erst mal die "Werks-Spec"
Wir haben mittlerweile unser 4. Rotwild, immer als Komplettbike in der angebotenen Rotwild Ausstattung.
Die Zusammenstellung war bisher immer super. Gut abgestimmt und sehr belastbar. Nie gebrochene Speichen, verbogene Felgen, kaputte LAger o.ä.


Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Hirsch


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Doch das Dietzenley Video ist mit dem GT2 gefahren. Aber auch nur ein Trailzusammenschnitt. Im Moment fahre ich lieber als Film und Fotos zu machen.



Echt jetzt? 
Na da muss ich gleich noch mal auf Deine Seite


----------



## bikereal (9. Mai 2010)

@ alex RCC03

ich habe mich für die Silber/Schwarze Farbcombo entschieden.

hoffe nur das das nächste woche klappt da mein Händler auch keinen Rahmen zur Probfahrt bekommen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (9. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Ihr Lästermäuler, das mein Kumpel sich nich direkt in's Bild stellen soll, ist doch logisch.
> Außerdem wie schon gesagt, macht euch keine Sorgen um Meine Komponenten.
> Ist ja schlimm.
> 
> Aber ein Forum bringt leider auch immer Klug********r mit



was hat denn das lästern mit klug********n zu tun???
ausserdem, ein rotwild muss eben richtig behandelt werden und ".".


----------



## FORT_man (9. Mai 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neuerdings auch im Besitz eines Rotwilds. Ich habe mir das GT1 gekauft und wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand eine Idee hat, wie man den Dämpfer ähnlich schützen kann wie bei den R-Modellen. Oder hat jemand von euch eine ganz andere Lösung? Bei mir ist das die Hauptdreckannahmestelle.............
> Gruß vom Deister,
> Tommy



Hallo Tommy,

ich habe auch ein GT1, sehr gute Wahl 
Für sehr schlechtes Wetter benutze ich noch ein zusätzliches, abnehmbares Kunststoff-Schutzblech von SKS (X-Blade 26"), war eh noch von meinem Hardtail über.
Das GT1 sieht dann zwar nicht mehr ganz so klasse aus, der A... und der hintere Dämpfer bleiben aber halbwegs trocken.
Ansonsten mache ich wie alle anderen nach jeder Fahrt Dämpfer und Gabel mit Brunox sauber-die Verschmutzung des Dämpfers war bei mir eigentlich nie ein großes Thema.
Das SKS-Blech wird mit einem Exzenterhebel an die Sattelstütze geklemmt, es ist leicht, gut verstellbar und sehr leicht abnehmbar, von wegen Optik und so, ich bin da auch ein wenig sensibel 
Preis: um die 20 Euro.
Aus optischen Gründen habe ich keine Bilder vom meinem Bike mit Schutzblech, auf der Website von SKS gibt es mehr Infos.

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (9. Mai 2010)

Was sagst Du ?


> ein rotwild muss eben richtig behandelt werden



Was eine Beleidigung.
Das kannst du zu jemanden sagen, der zu viel Geld und keine Ahnung von Bikes hat.
Aber nicht zu mir. Ich fahre seitdem ich 14 bin aktiv und leidenschaftlich fahrrad 
Habe mir mein Rotwildrahmen ohne Hilfe zusammengespart, bin mittlerweile 19 jähriger Azubi, dh. ich verdiene nicht viel und weiss jede kleinste Komponente an meinem Bike zu schätzen.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Fahrnix (9. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Was sagst Du ?
> 
> 
> Was eine Beleidigung.
> ...



Locka bleiben Jungs 

Der erste Kratzer tut noch weh, aber dann dämerts, dass es ja ein MTB ist.

Da kommt mal die eine oder andere Macke zusammen. Auch kann man mal, sollte nicht, stürzen.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (9. Mai 2010)

Jau, das stimmt wohl, aber mir war mein ehemaliges MTB, welches mir leider gestohlen wurde, sehr viel Wert. habe es jeden 3.Tag geputzt, weil ich damals noch die Zeit dafür hatte aber vor allem, weil es mir das auch Wert war 
Und genau so ist es bei meim zukünftigen Bike auch ^^ außer das ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum putzen haben werde, wie damals 

Ich muss ganz stolz sagen, ich bin ca. 10.000 km mit aggressiven Fahrstil gefahren und habe mich nicht einmal hingeschmissen 

Dir auch noch einen schönen Abend "Fahrnix" 

Gruß Daniel.


----------



## harmstommy (10. Mai 2010)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Tommy,
> 
> ich habe auch ein GT1, sehr gute Wahl
> Für sehr schlechtes Wetter benutze ich noch ein zusätzliches, abnehmbares Kunststoff-Schutzblech von SKS (X-Blade 26"), war eh noch von meinem Hardtail über.
> ...


 
Hallo Martinez,
vielen Dank für die Info. 
Mal gucken, ob ich etwas dezentes für den Extremeinsatz finde. Im Sommer wird man es ja hoffentlich kaum brauchen.
Gruß
Tommy


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Mai 2010)

Bei meinem RCC 0.3 ist der Dämpfer schon seit 3 Jahren unter Dreckbeschuss und das hat ihm bis jetzt nichts ausgemacht. Ab und zu Dämpfer sauber machen und etwas Brunox.


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2010)

The Fog - Nebel in der Eifel
based on a true (photo)story of J.M.Rohr







Hoch zum Hausberg "Alter Voß".





Auf dem Feuerberg.










Der Ernstberg im Nebel.





Weiter den Berg hinauf.





Auf dem Ernstberg gibt es so einige versteckte Trails.










Etwas später auf dem Nerother Kopf an der Burgruine Freudenkoppe.




















Eifelsteig nach Neroth.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Was sagst Du ?
> 
> 
> Was eine Beleidigung.
> ...



mach dich mal locker kollege.

das war keine beleidigung, sondern ein denkanstoss daran, dass es dir der lack nicht verzeihen wird. war lediglich gut gemeint.
ich will dir um gottes willen nichts unterstellen und vorschreiben aber bleib bitte fair und komm mir nicht mit "das ist eine beleidigung" oder wie du zuvor gepostet hast "klug********r". man kann nämlich auch alles negativ sehen.
wenn du mit kritik nicht umgehen kannst, ist das forum der falsche spielplatz.....

das mit dem kratzer war nicht böse gemeint, sieht für mich halt -(der vor 13jahren auch mal 14 war und sich seit dem mit hauptsächlich DH-bikes konfrontiert, selbst aufbaut und fährt)- schon etwas unprofessionell aus.


mal ganz nebenbei......
ich freue mich immer wenn jemand wie du sein geld hart erkämpft und sich sowas tolles, wie ein rotwild-bike z.b., leisten kann und will. ich bin auch eine person der nichts in den schoß gefallen ist. wollte ich nur erwähnt haben. hier sind nicht alle wohlhabend.

also immer schön locker bleiben und beim nächsten mal nicht mit so wörtern um dich schmeissen  du weisst nie wer dir virtuell gegenüber sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2010)

ach lass gut sein herr dr 

dann sind wir halt die klugscheixxer und er die spaßbremse, muss er dann halt auch mit leben...

bin ich jetzt noch cooler, weil ich mir mein erstes rotwild damals vom zivilohn gekauft habe?


----------



## Fahrnix (10. Mai 2010)

Fährt einer von Euch nach Willingen zum Bikefestival?

http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ach lass gut sein herr dr
> 
> dann sind wir halt die klugscheixxer und er die spaßbremse, muss er dann halt auch mit leben...
> 
> bin ich jetzt noch cooler, weil ich mir mein erstes rotwild damals vom zivilohn gekauft habe?





 also cooler geht kaum!!! ....zivi-lohn

ich mein erstes "Rotes" letzten herbst erst  wie uncool ist das denn eigtl???? und dann noch vom urlaubsgeld....pfui teufel!
hätte auch schon früher daheimstehen können aber der rotwildvirus hat mich jetzt erst richtig gepackt....
wenn ich im bikepark auftauche seh ich aus wie ein Rotwild-Team-Fahrer mit meiner klamotte.  aber sieht auch nur so aus...


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2010)

Ja. ich. Den X2 Prototyp lass ich mir nicht entgehen.   Wäre aber auch sonst hin gefahren.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja. ich. Den X2 Prototyp lass ich mir nicht entgehen.   Wäre aber auch sonst hin gefahren.



wer hätte das gedacht... jmr beim festival


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Mai 2010)

War halt nie Zivi. Und heute bin ich immer noch Verteidigunskollege. Aber die Kohle stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> War halt nie Zivi. Und heute bin ich immer noch Verteidigunskollege. Aber die Kohle stimmt.




das ist die hauptsache... man muss die familie und sich gut über runden bringen. ein bike sollte man noch durchfüttern und dann ist alles im lot!


----------



## bikereal (10. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin schon richtig gespannt morgen hole ich mein bike ab!!!!!!

konnte es leider vorher nicht Probefahren da es selbst in Dietzenbach  keinen in meiner Größe (XL) auf Lager gab.  

Bin bis jetzt nur 15min mit einem C2 (Größe L) Probe gefahren.

Naja denke aber mal das passt!

Gruß Phil


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2010)

Hey Doc & Enviocf 
hört doch mal auf Euch zu kloppen 
Schreibt Euch am besten PN's. Kann nämlich gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen 
 um was überhaupt geht.

Geniest lieber  die klasse Pics von JMR


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin schon richtig gespannt morgen hole ich mein bike ab!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Phil,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. 
Stell mal Bilder rein.
Das wird wohl das erste schwarz/silberne C1.
Komisch, wo es auf der Eurobike doch hieß, daß dies die beliebseste Farbkombo sei....


----------



## bikereal (10. Mai 2010)

Ja danke mach ich!

Ich fand es nur wirklich komisch das die kein XL Rahmen zur Verfügung hatten.


----------



## harmstommy (10. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> The Fog - Nebel in der Eifel
> based on a true (photo)story of J.M.Rohr
> 
> 
> ...



Klasse Bilder! ! !


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Mai 2010)

@bikereal:
Wieder ein Ritter mehr...


Letzten Samstag war für mich Saisonstart, zumindest was die Downhillerei betrifft. Allerdings nicht mit dem E1 - dafür isses mir zu schade

Ein Bekannter hat ein R.E.D. und testete es ausgiebig - das hat mich überzeugt Ich glaube ich will auch eins haben...

Seht selbst:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnAbeH5sRp8"]YouTube- Rotwild R.E.D..wmv[/nomedia]


Der Wahnsinnige...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> Ja danke mach ich!
> 
> Ich fand es nur wirklich komisch das die kein XL Rahmen zur Verfügung hatten.



Musste auch etwas auf mein XL C1 warten. Gibt wohl nicht soviele Biker über 1,90 m


----------



## Dr.Workshop (10. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hey Doc & Enviocf
> hört doch mal auf Euch zu kloppen
> Schreibt Euch am besten PN's. Kann nämlich gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen
> um was überhaupt geht.
> ...




wer kloppt sich denn hier???


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> wer kloppt sich denn hier???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RotwildALU (11. Mai 2010)

Tja, Leute was soll ich sagen, die Hardtaillose Zeit ist bald vorbei.
War heute in Schermbeck und habe mir dort ein R.R2 HT bestellt.
Nach ner Probefahrt mit einem R.R1 HT blieb nur der Carbonrahmen für meine Gewichtsklasse übrig. Das C1 HT fiel bei mir direkt wegen des Rahmens raus. Ich bin kein Fan der Verstärkungsstrebe am Oberrohr.
Sorry, ich hoffe ich trete niemand auf die Füsse. Ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache.
At Alex_RCC03:
Bezgl. des Namens muss ich die leider enttäuschen, werde nicht auf RotwildCarbo wechseln, da das ALU ein Kürzel aus Vor- und Nachnahmen ist also nix mit Aluminium zu tun hat. 
Übrigens bin ich auch grösser als 1,90, nämlich 1,98.
Können ja mal die Riesen-Rotwild-Ritter starten.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich mal Bilder meiner Bikes einstellen.
Ciao
Andreas


----------



## abi_1984 (11. Mai 2010)

RotwildALU schrieb:


> War heute in Schermbeck und habe mir dort ein R.R2 HT bestellt.
> ...
> ...
> Übrigens bin ich auch grösser als 1,90, nämlich 1,98.
> ...



Bist Du sicher, dass das R.R2 HT von der Geometrie o.k. für Dich ist?
Größe L mit 620mm Oberrohr bei 198cm Körpergröße halte ich zumindest für hinterfragenswert. Größer gibt es den Rahmen ja nicht (das C1 HT und das R.R1 HT aber schon...)


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab mich ja nicht für Rotwild entschieden, aber an alle die mal mein neuen Aufbau anschauen möchten, können hier ja mal rein schauen und was schreiben.
Würde mich freuen!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7141522#post7141522

MfG Daniel


----------



## previlo (11. Mai 2010)

Falls jemand noch Interesse an einem Carbon Hobel hat, ich würde meinen R.R2 HT Rahmen abgeben, bei Interesse einfach PN


----------



## Orakel (11. Mai 2010)

ihr habts bestimmt schon gesehn auf der Startseite, das X2.
Macht einen schönen Eindruck, der Hinterbau hat nochmals 5mm FW abbekommen, wenn die Geometrie die gleiche geblieben ist wie beim X1 und das Gewicht stimmig ist für Carbon, dann Orakle ich mal, das wird ein Hammer Bike für 2011.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Mai 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ihr habts bestimmt schon gesehn auf der Startseite, das X2.
> Macht einen schönen Eindruck, der Hinterbau hat nochmals 5mm FW abbekommen, wenn die Geometrie die gleiche geblieben ist wie beim X1 und das Gewicht stimmig ist für Carbon, dann Orakle ich mal, das wird ein Hammer Bike für 2011.



nöö, was für 'ne Startseite?
auf der Rotwild.de sehe ich jedenfalls nix


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2010)

er meint glaub ich die news hier bei ibc


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> er meint glaub ich die news hier bei ibc



Na jetzt hab ich's auch entdeckt 

Ein Hammerteil das X2 
An den Decals brauchen die kaum noch was zu machen weniger bunt ist oft mehr finde ich 
Gefällt mir immer besser die Monocoque Bauweise. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die Entwicklung weitergeht. Beeindruckend, wie weit und intensiv die Entwicklung der 2011er Modelle schon ist.


----------



## at021971 (11. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ....
> Gefällt mir immer besser die Monocoque Bauweise.
> Bin mal gespannt wie die Entwicklung weitergeht. Beeindruckend, wie weit und intensiv die Entwicklung der 2011er Modelle schon ist.


 
Das R.R2 wird nächstes Jahr auch einen solchen Monocoque-Rahmen erhalten. Den haben wir schon bei Peter im PC gesehen. Und dann liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass auch das R.C2 eine entprechende Verfeinerung bekommt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (11. Mai 2010)

was mir auf den Bildern aufgefallen ist, kein Channeltube mehr, sondern "eckige Rohre"am X2.


----------



## omega1848 (11. Mai 2010)

RotwildALU schrieb:


> Tja, Leute was soll ich sagen, die Hardtaillose Zeit ist bald vorbei.
> War heute in Schermbeck und habe mir dort ein R.R2 HT bestellt.
> Nach ner Probefahrt mit einem R.R1 HT blieb nur der Carbonrahmen für meine Gewichtsklasse übrig. Das C1 HT fiel bei mir direkt wegen des Rahmens raus. Ich bin kein Fan der Verstärkungsstrebe am Oberrohr.
> Sorry, ich hoffe ich trete niemand auf die Füsse. Ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache.
> ...



Hi Andreas,
freut mich das du was gefunden hast, ehrlich!

Nur hätte ich es auch sehr gut gefunden von dir wenn du dich nochmal gemeldet hättest und mir mal kurz Bescheid gegeben hättest...
Denn immerhin hattest du mich wegen meinem Bike kontaktiert, und ich dir auch Infos geschickt bzw. nachgefragt aber dann nix mehr gehört...

Wenn man schon jemanden kontaktiert, sollte man auch wieder antworten, auch wenn man kein Interesse hat oder schon was anderes gefunden hat (ist ja kein Problem), finde das ist fair, oder?

Kleiner Nachtrag: Bin aber auch der Meinung das dir L echt zu klein ist!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Mai 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> was mir auf den Bildern aufgefallen ist, kein Channeltube mehr, sondern "eckige Rohre"am X2.



-> eckiges Channeltube?


----------



## at021971 (11. Mai 2010)

Nehmen wir doch einfach die Bezeichung des R.C2 her. 

-> CHANNEL MONOCOQUE entwickelt von ADP ENGINEERING
 
Dann sind wir der Rahmenkonstruktion des R.X2 wohl schon recht nahe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (11. Mai 2010)

Hey "Dr. Workshop"

Ja, kann sein, das ich alles bischen negativ gesehen habe 
Aber ich mag es halt nicht, wenn man mir etwas vorwirft oder leicht "meckert"
Ich kann sehr gut mit Kritik umgehen, aber du hast es treffend ausgedrückt "man weiss nicht, wer einem virtuell gegenüber sitzt".
Genau das ist ja das Missverständnis, würdest du mich kennen, wäre diese Diskusion nicht entstanden  Weil ich wirklich vorsichtig mit meinem Bike bin und es gut behandele.

Sollte ich demnächst von der Versicherung Geld, für mein gestohlenes Bike bekommen, kann ich mir wieder par neue Parts kaufen, diese wären dann:

Laufradsatz
Vorbau
Lenker
Stütze
Bremsen
Barends
Griffe
und vllt reichts auch noch für einen Sattel.

Ich mache auf jeden Fall wieder Bilder von den einzelnen Schritten und halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Gruß Daniel.


----------



## RotwildALU (12. Mai 2010)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> freut mich das du was gefunden hast, ehrlich!
> 
> Nur hätte ich es auch sehr gut gefunden von dir wenn du dich nochmal gemeldet hättest und mir mal kurz Bescheid gegeben hättest...
> ...


 
Hallo Omega,

sorry der Grund warum ich Dir nicht geantwortet habe ist das ich Depp nur hier im Forum unter private Nachrichten geschaut habe.
Die Hotmail Adresse an die die Mails weitergeleitet wurde checke ich leider nur selten. Ich dachte die Antwort taucht hier im Posteingang des Forums auf! Sorry! Ich kann es verstehen, dass es komisch ist wenn man gefragt wird und dann keine Antwort erhält!
Mea culpa!  Tut mir wirklich leid!
Jetzt ist es leider zu spät  und das Rad ist bestellt.
Die Grösse ist wirklich kein Problem. Ich habe eine ausgiebige Probefahrt machen können und die Geometrie ist fast haargenau wie mein RCC0.3 und RCC06. Passt wie angegosssen.Die Überhöhung ist aufgrund des grossen Sitzrohrs sogar etwas geringer.
Die andere Alternative wäre ein Scott Scale gewesen, was vom Sitrohr nur 530 und vom Oberrohr auch nur 520 ist. Damit bin ich vorher ein Wochenende mit nem Vorführrad hier durch den Wald geschreddert.
War auch soweit OK. gefiel mir bloss farblich nicht. War mir deutlich zu bunt.
Das R.R1 ist etwas sportlich gestreckter aber viel zu weich für mich, da hätte ich schon zum C1 HT greifen müssen. Dies kam für mich aufgrund der Rahmenform jedoch nicht wirklich in Frage. Und auch das Farbdesign spricht mich nicht wirklich an. Ich bin ein Fan von Silber oder komplett Schwarz.
So jetzt heisst es nur noch warten bis das Rad nächste Woche abgeholt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omega1848 (12. Mai 2010)

@RotwildALU:
Kein Thema, kann vorkommen, meines wäre vermutlich nur deutlich billiger gewesen


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Hey "Dr. Workshop"
> 
> Ja, kann sein, das ich alles bischen negativ gesehen habe
> Aber ich mag es halt nicht, wenn man mir etwas vorwirft oder leicht "meckert"
> ...




also wir haben uns jetz einfach wieder lieb und gut is!
deal??

was ich halt auf dem foto gesehen habe war eben für mich unverständlich, gerade aus dem grund weil du es dir so mühsam zusammengespart hast.

ich wünsch dir auf jeden fall mal viel glück mit deiner versicherung!

freu mich schon auf weitere foto´s!
gruß "der dokter"!


*nochmal einen draufsetzen muss-modus ein*: das nächste mal einfach nicht auf den boden stellen!!!!! da krieg ich ja augenkrebs  *nochmal einen draufsetzen muss-modus aus*


----------



## bikereal (12. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

So es ist Da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Steht in seinem Stall (bis Morgen Schlafzimmer) und wartet auf den morgigen Einsatz!

Bilder folgen Morgen


----------



## hhninja81 (12. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> So es ist Da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.... 

schöne Träume


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (12. Mai 2010)

Jo danke, ich hoffe auch das ich glück habe mit der versicherung 

"das nächste mal einfach nicht auf den boden stellen!!!!! da krieg ich ja augenkrebs  *nochmal einen "

 Mach ich 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dr.Workshop (12. Mai 2010)

enviOcf9.0 schrieb:


> Jo danke, ich hoffe auch das ich glück habe mit der versicherung
> 
> "das nächste mal einfach nicht auf den boden stellen!!!!! da krieg ich ja augenkrebs  *nochmal einen "
> 
> ...




na da sind wir zu guter letzt ja doch noch zusammen gekommen


----------



## enviOcf9.0 (13. Mai 2010)

Joppa 

Ich freu mich aufs Geld der Versicherung, wenn ich's endgültig bekomm mach ich dicke party und werd mir auf jeden fall laufräder und bremsen bestellen, für vorbau lenker und stütze sollte es auch noch reichen 


Bye schöne Tage euch allen


----------



## RotwildALU (13. Mai 2010)

omega1848 schrieb:


> @RotwildALU:
> Kein Thema, kann vorkommen, meines wäre vermutlich nur deutlich billiger gewesen


 
Hi Omega,
ohne feilschen wären sicher nicht zusammen gekommen. Aber der Händler wo ich das Rad gekauft habe (ich will hier keine Werbung machen, deshalb kein Name) hat wirklich auch Schweinepreise.
Somit liege ich mit ziemlich gleicher Ausstattung (nur keine XTR Kurbel, kein Carbon Lenker) 200 Euro über Deinem Vorschlag.
Dafür muss ich leider warten.
War auf jeden Fall ein faires Angebot von Dir.


----------



## Deichfräse (13. Mai 2010)

@Fahrnix

Ich bin aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch in Willingen.


----------



## bikereal (13. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

So hier die versprochenen Bilder. Die Ersten 60km sind schon drauf^^










Gruß Phil​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2010)

sieht doch gut aus 

gibts eigentlich derzeit ein schwarzes alu-HT von rotwild, weiß das einer?
oder gabs das überhaupt mal?

oder hat irgendwer zugriff auf einen alten team-rahmen vom fiat-team (den roten...)?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Mai 2010)

Gefällt mir auch gut, das C1 von bikereal.  Schön dezent, sehr gut.


----------



## at021971 (13. Mai 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> .....gibts eigentlich derzeit ein schwarzes alu-HT von rotwild, weiß das einer?
> oder gabs das überhaupt mal?.....


 
Da die CC-Bikes immer silber oder weiss bzw. als Teambike rot waren, bevor Carbon in die Modellpalette einzog, gab es 2005/2006 eigentlich nur das Freeride HT RFR 0.5 in schwarz.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (13. Mai 2010)

schade, dann bleibts bei mir wohl doch beim drössiger hardtail^^

teambike gabs mal bei s-tec, ist aber mittlerweile auch weg...


----------



## Fahrnix (13. Mai 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @Fahrnix
> 
> Ich bin aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch in Willingen.



Dann sind wir schon 3 .

Eigentlich wollte ich schon am 11. anreisen, aber bin zu 99% in dieser Woche in Asien - China und Korea - und werde versuchen Samstag dort aufzuschlagen. Vielleicht schaffe ich ja den Marathon - 60 km - zeitlich mitzunehmen. Arbeit geht ja leider vor.

Normalerweise: Ride First - Work Later


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Mai 2010)

bikereal schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> So hier die versprochenen Bilder. Die Ersten 60km sind schon drauf^^
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch 
und noch schönes Wetter dazu


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Mai 2010)

Hi bikereal,

die Farbkombi gefällt mir sehr gut, konnte sie schon bei unserem Besuchertag bestaunen, hat wirklich was, nicht aufdringlich, zu bunt, einfach dezent.

Boah, welch Sattelüberhöhung trotz, denke mal, "XL"-Rahmen...   du musst ja fast 2 Meter haben, oder?

Wie war dein erstes Fahrgefühl? 

Dann mal eine gute Saison, habe jetzt schon knapp 800 km auf meinem C1......


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Kettenschleifer (15. Mai 2010)

Fahre auch nach Willingen.

Ist schon mal jemand die große Runde dort gefahren?


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich bis dahin noch ein paar mehr Trainingskilometer in die Waden bekomme, dann könnte ich mich auch noch kurzfristig für den Marathon entscheiden.
Schauen wir mal...
Ich bin auf jeden Fall am 12.6. dort. Vielleicht können wir uns ja auch noch am Rotwild-Stand über den Weg laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (15. Mai 2010)

Nee, bin bisher nur die kleine Runde gefahren. Reicht mir da im Renntempo aber auch, weil das dauernde auf und ab macht so einen Deichbiker, wie mich, dann doch gutgehend alle...


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Mai 2010)

Übrigens: Hier trainiert der Nachwuchs!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/29634

...und ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube, er findet mein E1 auch recht interessant. Soll heißen, so eine Miniaturausgabe für den Zwerg wäre sicher auch ganz witzig. Ansonsten muss ich ihn wohl noch ein paar Tage bis zum ersten Hirsch vertrösten.


----------



## SchrottRox (15. Mai 2010)

Hey...ein Hoch auf den Nachwuchs - sieht schon recht sportlich aus

Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Kinderrad im Rotwildesign gesehen. Ist schon ein paar Jahre her, hat der Papa aber bestimmt selbst gemacht...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal unser Einstiegs-Rotwild 
Ein C1 HT in XS, kleiner ging es leider nicht.......
Das war letztes JAhr, mittlerweile ist es fast zu klein 






"Rotwild Ritter Shirts" in Willingen nicht vergessen, das erhöht den Wiedererkennungseffekt


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Mai 2010)

So wird der Einstieg dann wohl bei dem kleinen Mann auch aussehen - wenn er in ein paar Jahren noch immer so viel Spaß daran hat.
Bis dahin muss er eben über Laufrad und BMX bei der Stange gehalten werden. Vielleicht schlägt er ja auch eine ganz andere Richtung ein. Zwingen kann man die Kids schließlich zu nichts.

Das Ritter-Shirt ist ja sozusagen Pflichtkleidung in Willingen. Hauptsache, das Wetter spielt mit. Hab´ schon ziemlich kalte und verregnete Erlebnisse dort gehabt, was aber grundsätzlich nicht minder Spaß macht.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Mai 2010)

Das Ergebnis von gestern und heute. Schön wars. Morgen leider arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountthies (15. Mai 2010)

die wissen schon , warum die nicht dabei sind !!
der schuss würde ja auch so nach hinten losgehen , weil es einfach zu viele probleme mit rotwild-rahmen gibt.
kennt jemand jemanden , dessen rahmen noch nicht gebrochen ist ?
ich bin mit dem thema rotwild durch. 2 jahre garantie auf die rahmen und dann schluss !!
selbst 10 jahre rotwild kunde mit insgeamt 4 bikes waren denen völlig egal. ich kann nur sagen  : das ist kein service am kunden !!


----------



## Fahrnix (15. Mai 2010)

mountthies schrieb:


> die wissen schon , warum die nicht dabei sind !!
> der schuss würde ja auch so nach hinten losgehen , weil es einfach zu viele probleme mit rotwild-rahmen gibt.
> kennt jemand jemanden , dessen rahmen noch nicht gebrochen ist ?
> ich bin mit dem thema rotwild durch. 2 jahre garantie auf die rahmen und dann schluss !!
> selbst 10 jahre rotwild kunde mit insgeamt 4 bikes waren denen völlig egal. ich kann nur sagen  : das ist kein service am kunden !!



Erklär mal genauer ... was ist genau an welchen Rahmen kaputt


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

habe mal ne Frage zu den Press Fit Lagern, die in den X1's verbaut werden;
wie schaut bei Euch die Haltbarkeit aus? und wie schauts mit der Wartung derselben aus?

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2010)

noch drehen sie sich, aber nicht so leicht wie andere.


----------



## Deichfräse (16. Mai 2010)

mountthies schrieb:


> die wissen schon , warum die nicht dabei sind !!
> der schuss würde ja auch so nach hinten losgehen , weil es einfach zu viele probleme mit rotwild-rahmen gibt.
> kennt jemand jemanden , dessen rahmen noch nicht gebrochen ist ?
> ich bin mit dem thema rotwild durch. 2 jahre garantie auf die rahmen und dann schluss !!
> selbst 10 jahre rotwild kunde mit insgeamt 4 bikes waren denen völlig egal. ich kann nur sagen  : das ist kein service am kunden !!




Wo nicht dabei?

Was für Probleme? Mein Rahmen hält, obwohl es eine Charge beim E1 gab, wo es tatsächlich kurzzeitig ein paar kleinere Probleme gab, die, so weit ich weiß, jedoch recht kulant und zügig gelöst wurden. Andere Rahmenprobleme sind mir nicht wirklich bekannt.

Mittlerweile gibt´s ja auch bis zu 3 Jahren Garantie und man darf nicht vergessen, dass so ein MTB schon ein kleines Hochleistungsgerät mit entsprechendem Einsatzgebiet ist. Da kann schon mal etwas zerstört werden. Wir sind schließlich keine Pro´s, die immer die perfekte Linie treffen - wobei selbst die das eine oder andere Bike schrotten...
...und klar, Cannondale gibt z.B. lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen bis zur AM-Kategorie. Nur zu welchen Konditionen - kein Renneinsatz z.B.! D.h., du dürftest nicht einmal volkssportlich an einem Marathon teilnehmen. Alles was dann Enduro-DH betrifft hat dort auch nur 2 Jahre.
Warum wohl? Vergleiche mal mit Moto Cross - da hast du gar keine Garantie, weil jeder Hersteller weiß, was da abgeht. Ich glaube, auch unsere Bikehersteller wissen, was wir mit den Bikes machen und geben trotzdem Garantie/Gewährleistung.

Service habe ich bisher als absolut erstklassig erlebt (ganz im Gegensatz zu einem anderen Mitbewerber mit 5 großen Buchstaben). Jede Frage wurde detailiert geklärt und bei benötigten (Klein-)Teilen dauert es kaum länger als 2 Tage und man hat, was man braucht. Es gerät auch nichts in Vergessenheit, wenn man z.B. bei unserem Besuch in Dietzenbach etwas geordert hat, was nicht am Lager war (Bekleidung). Habe mich also kürzlich über ein paar Stücke aus der Rotcouture freuen dürfen.
Apropos, welcher andere Hersteller empfängt Otto-Normal-Verbraucher in seinen "heiligen Hallen" und läßt sich dann so weit über die Schulter schauen, wie es in Dietzenbach der Fall war?

Vielleicht solltest du etwas detailierter auf deine Probleme eingehen. Mit pauschalen Aussagen und Verallgemeinerungen wird´s nicht viel bringen.


----------



## bikereal (16. Mai 2010)

@ Bolzer1711

also das mit der Überhöhung sieht auf dem Bild nur so aus(hällt sich fast die Waage). Sitze richtig gut is voll die Rakete das bike^^. 

Aber du hast recht das is ein XL Rahmen und bin 1,93 groß  

gruß Phil


----------



## Orakel (16. Mai 2010)

mountthies schrieb:


> die wissen schon , warum die nicht dabei sind !!
> der schuss würde ja auch so nach hinten losgehen , weil es einfach zu viele probleme mit rotwild-rahmen gibt.
> kennt jemand jemanden , dessen rahmen noch nicht gebrochen ist ?
> ich bin mit dem thema rotwild durch. 2 jahre garantie auf die rahmen und dann schluss !!
> selbst 10 jahre rotwild kunde mit insgeamt 4 bikes waren denen völlig egal. ich kann nur sagen  : das ist kein service am kunden !!


ähh ich kanns nimmer hören das Gelabber  
Schau doch einfach mal ins Herstellerforum der zwei Marken die mit C beginnen, da ist alles so toll  angefangen vom Service bis auf das, dass eine Firma nach jahren immer noch nicht ihre Hauptlager probleme im griff bekommt.
Aber, da es sich bei der einen Firma um einen Versender handelt und man weniger  dafür ausgibt, verzeiht man denen es ja


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Mai 2010)

mountthies schrieb:


> die wissen schon , warum die nicht dabei sind !!!!


----------



## mountthies (16. Mai 2010)

ich hatte ein rcc1.1 war 4 jahre alt , dann ist das sattelrohr gerissen( ganz oben am übergang zur stütze ) .händler , sowie die direkte verbindung zu rotwild sagen beide : keine garantieleistung mehr , ist zu alt.ein angebot von rotwild über den händler ( der auf den kulanzrahmen auch noch mal einen aufschlag draufhaute ) ging gar nicht.den rahmen wollte rotwild dann auch nicht direkt zu mir schicken.(ohne aufschlag des händlers ).
ich bin mit rotwild durch.wenn ich jetzt höre , dass die sogar schon 3 jahre garantie auf ihre ach so innovativen rahmen geben, stimmt mich das auch nicht viel fröhlicher.was sind 3 jahre. die haben kein vertrauen zu ihren produkten . sonst wären locker 5 jahre drin. andere schaffen das auch!


----------



## acid-driver (16. Mai 2010)

zwingt dich ja keiner, die bikes zu kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. Mai 2010)

mountthies schrieb:


> ich hatte ein rcc1.1 war 4 jahre alt , dann ist das sattelrohr gerissen( ganz oben am übergang zur stütze ) .händler , sowie die direkte verbindung zu rotwild sagen beide : keine garantieleistung mehr , ist zu alt.ein angebot von rotwild über den händler ( der auf den kulanzrahmen auch noch mal einen aufschlag draufhaute ) ging gar nicht.den rahmen wollte rotwild dann auch nicht direkt zu mir schicken.(ohne aufschlag des händlers ).
> ich bin mit rotwild durch.wenn ich jetzt höre , dass die sogar schon 3 jahre garantie auf ihre ach so innovativen rahmen geben, stimmt mich das auch nicht viel fröhlicher.was sind 3 jahre. die haben kein vertrauen zu ihren produkten . sonst wären locker 5 jahre drin. andere schaffen das auch!


 
Mir hat ADP seinerzeit (2004) einen Ersatzrahmen für mein drei Jahre altes RCC.09 (Risse am Übergang vom Sitzrohr zum Unterrohr) an meine Private Adresse gesendet. Und das innerhalb von zwei/drei Tagen, obwohl sie den nicht mehr produzierten Rahmen erst bei einem Händler auftreiben mußten.  Sie habe auch den Kontakt zu einem Rotwild Händler hergestellt, der das Bike dann mit dem neuen Rahmen kostenfrei wieder aufgebaut hat. damit konnten wir wie geplant am darauffolgenden Wochenende zu unserem Transalp aufbrechen.

Zur gleiche Zeit brach meinem Freund sein etwas neueres Stevens F9 auch am Übergang Sitz-/Unterrohr. Stevens war aber keineswegs gewillt kostenlosen und schon gar nicht schnellen Ersatz zu leisten. Hätte er sich auf Stevens verlassen, wäre unser Transalp wohl ausgefallen. Damit das nicht eintrat, muße sich mein Freund, noch in der Woche vor dem TransAlp, selber und auf eigne Kosten einen neuen Rahmen kaufen.

Nach weiteren 5 Jahren hat ADP den intakten, schon mal kostenfrei getauschten RCC.09 Rahmen, im Rahmen ihres Upgardeprogrammes, bei Gewährung von 50% Rabatt, gegen einen niegelnagelneuen R.GT1 Rahmen getauscht.

Siehst Du, es gibt auch andere Beispiele. Oft hängt es einfach nur davon ab, wie man auftritt. Frei noch dem Motto, wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder zurück!

Ich kann aus eigener, nun bald fast 10-jähriger Erfahrung mit ADP nur sagen, dass Kundennähe, Service und Kulanz ausgezeichnet sind und ihresgleichen suchen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Mai 2010)

Weiß auch nicht so genau was _mounthies_ jetzt will? Erst schreibt er von was von dem Rotwild weiß warum sie nicht dabei sind. Schreibt auch nicht wirklich worum es geht und jetzt hackt er auf der Garantie rum. 

Aber _at021971_ hat das schon gut beschrieben. Jeder hat halt so seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen müssen. Der Eine so, der Andere so.


----------



## salzbrezel (17. Mai 2010)

Wo ihr grade bei Rotwild und seiner Garantie seid:
Der unten gezeigte Rahmen ist dem Vorbesitzer (ein guter Freund von mir) zwei Mal gerissen. einmal der Hauptrahmen und einmal der Hinterbau, wobei aber nur der Hauptrahmen auf Kulanz lief. Er war danach etwas angepisst und hat mir das gute Stück verkauft. Damals war die Ausstattung noch etwas mager (Sid 100, HS33, komplett XT).

Aktuell sieht das Rad so aus:














Teileliste:
Rahmen: Rotwild RCC07
Gabel: Magura Durin Race 100mm DLO
Dämpfer: RS SID (Fox Float liegt hier, ich warte noch auf passende Buchsen)
Laufräder: Nope N75/Nope Atmosphere/Sapim CX Ray
Kurbel: Truvativ Noir
Schalthebel: XTR 960 Dual Control
Schaltwerk: XTR 950
Umwerfer: XT (der bestellte XTR passt leider nicht)
Bremshebel: XTR 960 Dual Control
Bremsen: XTR 960 203/160mm
Lenker: Roox FPS XC
Vorbau: Roox Danny's Stem
Stütze: Roox S4
Sattel: Selle San Marco Aspide (Magura Label)
Reifen: Nobby Nic
Schläuche: Conti Supersonic
Griffe: WTB
Bar-Ends: No Name
Vorbau: Cane Creek ZS


----------



## at021971 (17. Mai 2010)

Seid doch froh, dadurch hast Du hoffentlich für kleines Geld ein schönes Bike bekommen.

Aber zugegeben, bei RCC.07 und RCC.09 konnte man schon mal Pech mit der Haltbarkeit habe. Seit diesen Modellen hört und liest man aber so gut wie nichts über Rotwild Rahmen, die gebrochen sind oder zu Rissbildung neigen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Knaller2010 (18. Mai 2010)

@Kettenschleifer und Deichfräse

Ich bin in Willingen schon mal die "mittlere" Runde gefahren (93km) und hatte danach ganz schön "Aua" in den Muskeln - mein Kumpel mußte zum Schluß fast notgeschlachtet werden  - würde Euch daher (je nach Eurem echten und nicht gefühltem Trainingsstand) zur "Kleinen" raten

@salzbrezel

Schöner Hirsch - hatte bis vor kurzen auch noch ein "etwas älteres" Bike --> RCC05.

@mountthies

uiuiuiui - klingt schon ein wenig angefrustet, aber kann ich nicht bestätigen. Kein Stress mit Rotwild, Lagertausch gegen ein ganz kleines Geld nach 8 Jahren. Immer freundlich, immer ansprechbar. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob "wir" Dir hier helfen können, denn in diesem Forum fragt man sich gegenseitig, tauscht wissenswertes aus und löst man kleinere und größere Probleme. Frustabbau kann sicherlich auch ein Thema sein, aber bitte kein "Extreme Frust Dropping", welches keinem IBC Mitglied (Rotwild Ritter oder nicht) hilft...

Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Mai 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass das kein Problem sein sollte mit der Garantie. Wie ich schon sagte, schaut mal anderer Hersteller Garantiebedingungen an (auch wenn sie einem lebenslänglich versprechen) bzw. in den Bereich Moto Cross - da geht´s dann schnell mal um 10000,- Euro Schrott und da ist gar nichts mit Garantie. 
Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Rotwild einen Ersatzrahmen zu einem moderaten Preis angeboten hat. Wenn der Händler dann in so einer Situation versucht noch ein paar Euro zusätzlich zu verdienen, wäre ich eher ziemlich sauer auf den.

@Knaller
Eben, die kleine Runde ist schon nicht ohne. Ich bin mir noch nicht zu 100% sicher, ob ich den Marathon mitfahre, aber auf jeden Fall werde ich auf dem Messegelände herumstöbern.
Ab Dienstagnachmittag werde ich noch ein kleines verschärftes Training einlegen und hoffe, dass die Wadeln dann schnell wieder die altbekannte Kondition bekommen. Die Grundlagen gehen ja zum Glück nicht ganz so schnell den Bach runter, wenn man über Jahre aktiv ist. Wird eben nur keine besondere Spitzenleistung für mich dann. Endgültig entscheide ich mich in der Woche vor dem Festival.
Bist du auch vor Ort?


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2010)

Ich werde auch nur die kleine Runde fahren. Ich will ja auch noch rund um das Festival was mit bekommen. Und so wie ich unsere Gruppe kenne, wird auch so einiges am Abend getankt. 
Die ersten Kilometer werden dann wohl zu einer Alkoholverdunstungsfahrt.


----------



## Knaller2010 (20. Mai 2010)

Ola Deichfräse,

nee - ich kann leider nicht kommen - meine Tochter hat Klassenabschlussfahrt mit Eltern...

Wollte eigentlich Ole und dem X2 einen Besuch gönnen. Ich trainiere gerade NUR Grundlage für den Herbst (Daun Marathon - 85km-Runde - vielleicht sogar "Ultra Runde" 100km). Vorher wollte ich aber noch nen paar Sprints absolvieren - mein R1er "geht wie die Sau"...

Bitte grüße Ole von mir!

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2010)

Hey Knaller, 
dann sehen wir uns ja in Daun bei meinem Heimmarathon. Ich überlege auch zur Zeit was ich dort fahren soll. Tendiere zu den 100 km, weil es ja anlässlich des 10 Jährigen ne Extratour ist. Aber ich warte mal bis die Strecke raus ist. Wenns nicht so interessant ist, dann fahre ich die 85 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (20. Mai 2010)

@jmr
Das ist super! Mit welchem Hirsch wirst Du antreten? Oder kommt noch nen neuer Hirsch in die Sammlung...
Freue mich jetzt schon auf unser Wiedersehen und das ein oder andere "Kaltgetränk" nach dem Rennen...

Gibt's hier noch nen paar "Spinner" die mitfahren?

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2010)

Nein, kein neuer Hirsch in meiner Sammlung, vorerst. 

Ich werde wohl mit meinem R1 dort antreten, da dies ja mein Marathon-Bike ist. Kaltgetränke gibt`s da ja mehr als genug. Dafür ist immer gesorgt.


----------



## K3RMIT (22. Mai 2010)

Kleines update von mir 

Mein RC1 Bj 2009 ist bis dato mehr Unglücksrad geworden.
Nach fast 6 Jahren mit meinen RCC03 ohne Macken, Probleme oder Mängel dachte ich mir letztes Jahr Dezember ich rüste nocheinmal um auf ein Neurad.

Im Februar wars dann fertig mein RC01 und schick wars.
Erste fahrt kam ich 10KM dann Reifenpanne ohne irgendwelche Fremdkörper, neuer Schlauch dann weiter und ich kam 3 KM, wieder neuer Schlauch und ich kam wieder nur 5 KM dann neuer Reifen und es klappte.
Gestern war der erste Service fällig und zuhause beim ausladen....was seh ich.....

eine fette Beule im Oberrohr 
Wieder zum Händler und ihn damit konfrontiert, tja jetzt stehts beim Händler und er frägt bei seinen Versicherungsvertreter an ob und wie und so weiter.

Also im großen und ganzen hatte ich noch nicht so viel von mein neuen RC01, hab heuer eigtl mehr KM auf mein alten RCC03 drauf als auf meinen neuen  

Gruß


----------



## Orakel (22. Mai 2010)

wäre die frage:
woher kommt die Beule?
woher komen die ganzen platten?
zu den platten, hätte ich folgende Vermutung anzu bieten,es sind Conti supersonic mit leichten Schläuchen verbaut, ist ne sehr schlechte kombi, ist mir selbst auch schon passiert.


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Mai 2010)

Das mit der Beule ist wirklich übel. Wenn´s beim Händler passiert ist, sollte er auch dafür einstehen. Ein Transportschaden wäre natürlich super ärgerlich.
Rein für die Optik kann ein guter Karosseriebauer und Lackierer vielleicht etwas Abhilfe - zumindest optisch schaffen.

@Knaller
Werde ich ausrichten. Ich muss ja das X2 auch noch ausgiebig beäugeln. Schon deswegen lohnt sich die Fahrt in´s Hochsauerland...
Dienstag ist Abschlussprüfung und nachmittags beginnt dann ein kleines Hardcore-Training. Ich würde schon gern zum Marathon antreten!!!

@Orakel
Das mit den Supersonic und leichten Schläuchen kann ich nicht wirklich bestätigen. Ich fahre seit 2008 den MK Supersonic 2.4 mit Maxxis Ultralight Schläuchen. Bisher pannenfrei. Allerdings schon den 3. Reifen am Hinterrad. Da ist der Verschleiß schon recht heftig.


----------



## K3RMIT (22. Mai 2010)

ich bin mir zu tausend prozent sicher das die beule nicht von mir ist, hab grad mal 200KM auf dem Bike, im Auto hab ich geschaut da besteht überhaupt keine Möglichkeit dass das Oberrohr irgendwo anschlagen kann.
Stürze hatte ich keine was man an Pedal und Griffe sehen kann und sonst trag ichs nur in Keller und dort steht es und selbst wenns dort umfallen würde fiele es eher auf den lenker und kurbel.

Die ganzen Platten, ich tipp auch das der Reifen vorher einen Schaden an der Karkasse hatte und der Schlauch sich dann nach paar Kilometer aufgerieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (22. Mai 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Dienstag ist Abschlussprüfung und nachmittags beginnt dann ein kleines Hardcore-Training. Ich würde schon gern zum Marathon antreten!!!



Dann mal viel .


----------



## Orakel (22. Mai 2010)

immer wieder gern gesehn, ein Rotwild unter "Artgenossen"


----------



## gunse66 (22. Mai 2010)

Moin zusammen, 
bin neu hier, habe mir gerade ein Rotwild GT1 ´09 geordert (zu guten Konditionen) und stehe jetzt vor der Frage der richtigen Rahmengröße. Der Händler meinte, es würden M oder L gehen, er würde aber zu L tendieren. Laut unverb. Angaben auf der Rotwild-Homepage liege ich aber eher bei M. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Meine Größenangaben: 178cm Körpergröße, 85cm Schrittlänge, 65-66cm Armlänge, Torso ca. 60cm. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir andere GT1-Fahrer ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen würden! Übrigens: nettes Forum!


----------



## at021971 (23. Mai 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> bin neu hier, habe mir gerade ein Rotwild GT1 ´09 geordert (zu guten Konditionen) und stehe jetzt vor der Frage der richtigen Rahmengröße. Der Händler meinte, es würden M oder L gehen, er würde aber zu L tendieren. Laut unverb. Angaben auf der Rotwild-Homepage liege ich aber eher bei M. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Meine Größenangaben: 178cm Körpergröße, 85cm Schrittlänge, 65-66cm Armlänge, Torso ca. 60cm. Würde mich freuen, wenn mir andere GT1-Fahrer ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen würden! Übrigens: nettes Forum!



Mein 2009er R.GT1 hat bei einer Körpergröße von 1,91 m und einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm. Die Größe XL. Mein Freund fährt bei Körpergröße 1,86 m ein 2008er R.GT1 von 2008 in Größe L. Bei Dir würde ich zu Größe M tendieren. 

Generell solltest die Entscheidung für die Rahmengröße aber über die Oberrohrlänge gehen. Und hier hat sich für mich bei der Probefahrt gezeigt, dass die Größe L für mich ein zu kurzes Oberrohr hat.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (23. Mai 2010)

K3RMIT schrieb:


> Die ganzen Platten, ich tipp auch das der Reifen vorher einen Schaden an der Karkasse hatte und der Schlauch sich dann nach paar Kilometer aufgerieben hat.



Hahaha...fast wie bei mir...ich hatte den Göppel auch schon fast verflucht

Dann kam ich dahinter, dass das Felgenband schuld war. NIE WIEDER DAS SCHWALBE KUNSTSTOFFBAND. Dieses verrutschte auf meiner Felge und so schnitten die Speichenlocher immer wieder Löcher in die Schläuche. Seit ich wieder auf selbstklebende Gewebebänder gewechselt habe, hatte ich keinen Platten mehr


----------



## waldhase (23. Mai 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> immer wieder gern gesehn, ein Rotwild unter "Artgenossen"



Schickes X1!
Hast du es mal gewogen (so wie es hier zu sehen ist)?


----------



## Orakel (24. Mai 2010)

@ waldhase
laut meiner Tabelle 13,7Kg


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Mai 2010)

Ja, ja der Richie... schönes Video.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlAjDWYU5Uo"]YouTube- Bikecircus Saalbach Hinterglermm Freeride[/nomedia]


----------



## Deichfräse (26. Mai 2010)

So, fertig! Freitag gibt´s das Diplom. Danke für´s Daumendrücken @Fahrnix und die, die es vielleicht heimlich auch getan haben.

Mein Bike hat mich wieder und ich bin heilfroh darüber, mich auch mal wieder im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes abstrampeln zu dürfen, ohne dass das eine eher kopflastige Disziplin ist!

Man sieht sich in Willingen - auf jeden Fall am Rotwildstand - und vielleicht auch mal irgendwo im Wald!


----------



## stm03549 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Empfehlung fuer einen Haendler in Nuernberg und weiterer Umgebung?
Ich moechte ein R2 HT mit ein paar Spezialitaeten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (28. Mai 2010)

ACHTUNG - an alle Rotwild Ritter - Ole hat einen tollen Vorschlag für Willingen!

   [FONT="]Exklusiv für ROTWILD Ritter / Fahrer[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Mini Workshop im Gelände mit persönlichem Setup und Tipps vom Profi Manfred Stromberg[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Dauer 1 ½ bis 2 Stunden[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Treffpunkt: ROTWILD Stand am Samstag, den 12. Juni 2010  Uhrzeit: 15:00 Uhr[/FONT]


Hätte da vielleicht irgendjemand Interesse? 

Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## acid-driver (28. Mai 2010)

darf man da auch mitm nicolai kommen?


----------



## at021971 (28. Mai 2010)

Sicherlich eine tolle Sache, aber einfach zu weit weg. Wäre ich zu der Zeit in meiner alten Heimat, dann würde ich mich wohl mal nach Willingen aufmachen. Aber von München aus, ist das keine Option!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. Mai 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG - an alle Rotwild Ritter - Ole hat einen tollen Vorschlag für Willingen!
> 
> [FONT="]Exklusiv für ROTWILD Ritter / Fahrer[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Mini Workshop im Gelände mit persönlichem Setup und Tipps vom Profi Manfred Stromberg[/FONT]
> ...




So ein Mist, würde gerne kommen, bin aber in China und komme leider erst am 16.6 wieder.

Gucke neidisch auf Euch, wünsche aber euch allen viiiiiieeeeel Spass.


Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Dr.Workshop (28. Mai 2010)

Servus Männer!
Für die, die es interessiert.....Hier ein kleines Video mit mir und meinen Jungs beim Spielen im Bikepark Beerfelden 
Das RDH dürfte ins Auge stechen denke ich 
Viel Spass beim gucken!


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZrOEoKjA9A"]YouTube- Beerfelden 24.05.2010_3.mp4[/nomedia]


----------



## Fahrnix (28. Mai 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ACHTUNG - an alle Rotwild Ritter - Ole hat einen tollen Vorschlag für Willingen!
> 
> [FONT="]Exklusiv für ROTWILD Ritter / Fahrer[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Mini Workshop im Gelände mit persönlichem Setup und Tipps vom Profi Manfred Stromberg[/FONT]
> ...



Macht das auch Sinn mit nem HT?

Werd jedenfalls versuchen dabei zu sein. Hab allerdings Familie dabei. Die wollen auch betüdelt werden.


----------



## sankai (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr Wilden 

steh kurz davor mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen...endlich nach langer langer Pause....folgendes soll es werden:
Rotwild R.E1FS mit  
SLX Gruppe / Formula RX20 Disc / Fox 32 Talas 150 mit Steckachse / versenkbare Sattelstütze / DT Swiss Laufradsatz M2000 / Fox DHX Air Dämpfer ca. 13,6 kg / 150 mm FW
das würde ich inkl. Pedale für 2700,- bekommen

Was sagt ihr zum Preisleistungsverhältnis?
Einsatzgebiet wird sein:
Kurzstrecken Strasse, Wald up- wie auch downhill mit kleinen-mittleren drops u.ä. und vielleicht 2-3 im Jahr in den Bikepark (ich weiss zum krachen lassen wird das Bike nicht ausreichen aber dann kann ich immernoch mir eins leihen).

So nun bin ich auf eure Meinung gespannt!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Mai 2010)

Brandheiß: Stephan von Rotwild hat doch tatsächlich den R.X2 Prototype mit nach Birresborn gebracht. Ich konnte das Teil gestern ausführlich bestaunen. 




























Sorry wegen der Handy-Pics. Aber heute habe ich meine Kamera dabei und werde noch ein paar bessere Fotos machen... 

Auf zum 1. MTB-Bergzeitfahren in Birresborn. www.eifeltour.eu. Muss jetzt los...


----------



## at021971 (29. Mai 2010)

sankai schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Wilden
> 
> steh kurz davor mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen...endlich nach langer langer Pause....folgendes soll es werden:
> Rotwild R.E1FS mit
> ...


 
Es geht hier wohl um das 2010er Modell? Der Preis scheint wirklich sehr gut zu sein. Von der Ausstattung her wäre mir eine R.E1 Pro lieber. Laufräder, Schaltung und mehr als 1,4 kg weniger, aber auch der Preis machen hier den Unterschied.

Wenn Dein Händler Dir einen vergleichbaren Nachlass auf das R.E1 Pro gibt, würde ich mir das noch mal Überlegen. Oder zumindest würde ich mal fragen, was der Aufpreis für eine DT Swiss M1600 LRS wäre. Bei 400 g Gewichtsunterschied liegen zwischen den LRS Welten!

Vom Design würde ich das 2008er oder 2009er in weiss/rot bevorzugen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sankai (29. Mai 2010)

Leider gilt das Angebot nur für das R.E1 FS und es geht um das 2010er.
Ist das Bike für meine Ansprüche geeignet?
Wie sieht es mit dem Rahmen aus und eventuellen Umrüstungen?
Wo sind die Grenzen?


----------



## at021971 (29. Mai 2010)

Das R.E1 gibt es nur als FS. Unterschiede gibt es dann nur in der Ausstattung Comp und Pro. Deines ist das Comp. Das Pro kostet ca. 600 EUR mehr und hat dafür die leichteren Laufräder und eine komplette XT-Schaltung.

Die Schaltung betrachte ich mal als nebensächlich, da in der Funktion kein unterschied feststelbar sein wird. Bei den Laufrädern machen sich 400 g extrem bemerkbar.

Ansonsten wäre das Rad für Deine Verwendung schon in Ordnung, da es noch recht tourentauglich ist. Auch den leichten Bikeparkeinsatz sollte es abkönnen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (29. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Brandheiß: Stefan von Rotwild hat doch tatsächlich den R.X2 Prototype mit nach Birresborn gebracht. Ich konnte das Teil gestern ausführlich bestaunen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schöne Bilder von einem noch schöneren X2,lechz, lechz da könnt ich schon wieder schwach werden


----------



## sankai (29. Mai 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das R.E1 gibt es nur als FS. Unterschiede gibt es dann nur in der Ausstattung Comp und Pro. Deines ist das Comp. Das Pro kostet ca. 600 EUR mehr und hat dafür die leichteren Laufräder und eine komplette XT-Schaltung.
> 
> Die Schaltung betrachte ich mal als nebensächlich, da in der Funktion kein unterschied feststelbar sein wird. Bei den Laufrädern machen sich 400 g extrem bemerkbar.
> 
> ...






Axo dann muss ich nochmal bei meinem Händler nachfragen wobei der Laufradsatz später noch optimiert werden kann und ich dann immernoch günstiger liege!
Bikepark soll es nur in der Not abkönnen mehr geht es mir um den Einsatz im Wald mit drops...glaube das nennt man dann Enduro?!?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Mai 2010)

stm03549 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand eine Empfehlung fuer einen Haendler in Nuernberg und weiterer Umgebung?
> Ich moechte ein R2 HT mit ein paar Spezialitaeten ...



Da kann wohl nur die Händler Suche auf der www.rotwild.de helfen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Brandheiß: Stephan von Rotwild hat doch tatsächlich den R.X2 Prototype mit nach Birresborn gebracht. Ich konnte das Teil gestern ausführlich bestaunen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunse66 (29. Mai 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Mein 2009er R.GT1 hat bei einer Körpergröße von 1,91 m und einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm. Die Größe XL. Mein Freund fährt bei Körpergröße 1,86 m ein 2008er R.GT1 von 2008 in Größe L. Bei Dir würde ich zu Größe M tendieren.
> 
> Generell solltest die Entscheidung für die Rahmengröße aber über die Oberrohrlänge gehen. Und hier hat sich für mich bei der Probefahrt gezeigt, dass die Größe L für mich ein zu kurzes Oberrohr hat.
> 
> ...




Habe heute mein GT1 abgeholt, es ist nach ausgiebigem Testen die Größe M geworden, L hätte auch gepasst, ich fand M aber etwas agiler und spritziger vom Handling. Danke für eure Unterstützung, es hat sich gezeigt, dass ausprobieren im Zweifel das Beste ist!
Und Morgen wird erst mal ordentlich Gas gegeben...


----------



## at021971 (29. Mai 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> Habe heute mein GT1 abgeholt, es ist nach ausgiebigem Testen die Größe M geworden, L hätte auch gepasst, ich fand M aber etwas agiler und spritziger vom Handling. Danke für eure Unterstützung, es hat sich gezeigt, dass ausprobieren im Zweifel das Beste ist!
> Und Morgen wird erst mal ordentlich Gas gegeben...


 
Dann mal viel Spaß mir dem neuen Bike. Ich bin nach numehr rund 600 km von meinem immer noch begeistert. Das R.GT1 ist schon ein klasse Bike.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Mai 2010)

sankai schrieb:


> Axo dann muss ich nochmal bei meinem Händler nachfragen wobei der Laufradsatz später noch optimiert werden kann und ich dann immernoch günstiger liege!
> Bikepark soll es nur in der Not abkönnen mehr geht es mir um den Einsatz im Wald mit drops...glaube das nennt man dann Enduro?!?



Hrhrhr, das Bike taugt schon - sei dir sicher!  Und 400 Gramm an Gewicht einsparen ist zwar schön, aber solange Du keine Rennen fahren willst völlig überflüssig. Alles unter 15 kg ist doch super in dieser Klasse! De Buggl nuff bisch halt ä bissl langsammer - defir gehts nunner um su schneller


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Mai 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> Habe heute mein GT1 abgeholt, es ist nach ausgiebigem Testen die Größe M geworden, L hätte auch gepasst, ich fand M aber etwas agiler und spritziger vom Handling. Danke für eure Unterstützung, es hat sich gezeigt, dass ausprobieren im Zweifel das Beste ist!
> Und Morgen wird erst mal ordentlich Gas gegeben...



Glückwunsch
Und immer her mit den Bildern


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom 1. Birresborner MTB-Bergzeitfahren. Es war das erste Event in der Art von eifeltour.eu. Aber es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht dort mit zu arbeiten. Ich war in der Startbox als Starter eingesetzt und verantwortlich dafür, dass alle auf die Sekunde genau auf die Strecke kamen. Unser System mit zwei Laptops und Software-Stoppuhren hat sehr gut funktioniert. 

Die Strecke hatte eine Länge von 2,3 km und 226 Hm. 

Hier ein paar Fotos von den zahlreichen Rotwild-Fahrern aus der Umgebung:











Harald B. als Sieger in der Gruppe Ü40:





Michael H. als Sieger in der Gruppe Herren:





David B. Gesamtbester und Sieger in der Gruppe U18 mit einer wahnsinnigen Zeit von 08:03 Min.:





Selbst Stephan von Rotwild ließ es sich nicht nehmen mit aller Kraft den Berg hoch zu drücken:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (30. Mai 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom 1. Birresborner MTB-Bergzeitfahren. Es war das erste Event in der Art von eifeltour.eu. Aber es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht dort mit zu arbeiten. Ich war in der Startbox als Starter eingesetzt und verantwortlich dafür, dass alle auf die Sekunde genau auf die Strecke kamen. Unser System mit zwei Laptops und Software-Stoppuhren hat sehr gut funktioniert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toller Bericht JMR 
Klasse Docu  
Schöne Präsenz von Rotwild Bikes 
Sogar ein RCC 0.3 , der Einzige mit "unshaved legs" wie passend 
Welchen Platz hat der Retro Biker gemacht ?


----------



## gunse66 (30. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Und immer her mit den Bildern



Fotos folgen! Heute leider Sauwetter in Hamburg, es fehlt das passende
Panorama


----------



## Deichfräse (30. Mai 2010)

Oh ha, hier gibt´s ja schon wieder sehr geniale Neuigkeiten!

@Knaller:
Den Termin in Willingen würde ich doch direkt mal wahrnehmen wollen. Bringt sicher Spaß und trotz pingeliger Bastelei an meinem Bike, bin ich doch immer für nützliche Tipps beim Setup dankbar.

Das X2 ist wirklich schon als Prototyp einfach nur GEIL! Das könnte sich bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit von finanziellen Mitteln durchaus in meine kleine Sammlung einfügen. Muss ich wohl mal beim Chef zwecks Beförderungsoptionen vorsprechen...

...und das E1, ob mit 150mm oder 175mm Federweg, ist auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung wert. Sicher nicht unbedingt in Bezug auf Leichtbau, dafür aber einer der wirklich besten Hinterbauten, die ich je unter meinem Hintern hatte.
Wenn ich von meinem E1 mit 175/160mm Federweg und 14,5kg Gesamtgewicht ausgehe, dann finde ich das Bike immer noch absolut agil genug, um auch bergauf nicht unbedingt ganz hinten hinterher zu fahren. Bißchen was muss eben auch aus den Beinen kommen...
Der Preis von 2700,- Euro erscheint mir gar nicht mal so übel - also kauf dir das Teil!!! LRS und andere Parts kann man notfalls später tauschen, falls der Händler dir da nicht noch ein nettes Angebot unterbreitet.


----------



## Fahrnix (30. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sogar ein RCC 0.3 , der Einzige mit "unshaved legs" wie passend



Guter Blick ,
supergeile Bemerkung .


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Toller Bericht JMR
> Klasse Docu
> Schöne Präsenz von Rotwild Bikes
> Sogar ein RCC 0.3 , der Einzige mit "unshaved legs" wie passend
> Welchen Platz hat der Retro Biker gemacht ?



HaHaHa, wenn Harald H. wüsste wie du ihn hier bezeichnest... Er gehört zu den Vielfahrern und schrubbt so einige Km im Jahr. Das RCC 0.3 ist sein Zweitbike aber wohl immer noch leicht genug, um hier in die vorderen Ränge rein zu fahren. Den genauen Platz weiß ich jetzt nicht, da ich die Ergebnisliste nicht hier habe. 
Es waren noch ein paar mehr Rotwild-Biker am Start. Aber natürlich auch viele andere Marken vertreten. 

Am schönsten fand ich aber, dass ein junges Mädel den Hauptpreis, ein Kellys Mystery im Wert von 1800  bei der Verlosung gewonnen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (30. Mai 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> Fotos folgen! Heute leider Sauwetter in Hamburg, es fehlt das passende
> Panorama



Na ja, so schlecht ist das Wetter heute auch wieder nicht.... wo hast du es gekauft?


----------



## sankai (30. Mai 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...und das E1, ob mit 150mm oder 175mm Federweg, ist auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung wert. Sicher nicht unbedingt in Bezug auf Leichtbau, dafür aber einer der wirklich besten Hinterbauten, die ich je unter meinem Hintern hatte.
> Wenn ich von meinem E1 mit 175/160mm Federweg und 14,5kg Gesamtgewicht ausgehe, dann finde ich das Bike immer noch absolut agil genug, um auch bergauf nicht unbedingt ganz hinten hinterher zu fahren. Bißchen was muss eben auch aus den Beinen kommen...
> Der Preis von 2700,- Euro erscheint mir gar nicht mal so übel - also kauf dir das Teil!!! LRS und andere Parts kann man notfalls später tauschen, falls der Händler dir da nicht noch ein nettes Angebot unterbreitet.



Genau das denke ich mir auch....das Bike hat erstmal 150mm v/h aber das lässt sich ja noch aufstocken (wenn benötigt).
Glaube aber das ich ein besseres Angebot für ein neues Bike inkl. Pedale kaum bekomme (für ein Bike was nit von der Stange ist).


----------



## gunse66 (30. Mai 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Na ja, so schlecht ist das Wetter heute auch wieder nicht.... wo hast du es gekauft?



Stimmt, es wird langsam besser! Aber ihr wisst ja, die Angst vor dem ersten Dreck am Bike...

Gekauft habe ich es bei fun-corner in Hameln, die haben die komplette (glaube ich) Palette vor Ort in versch. Größen testbereit. Freundlicher und kompetenter Service inbegriffen (den haben andere sicher auch). In Hamburg ist Rotwild leider schwer aufzutreiben, zumindest ist es mir nicht gelungen...


----------



## Bruckii (31. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Schätzchen.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2010)

Schönes Teil.  Bis auf die Pedale mit Strahler, die passen nicht so recht zum restlichen Hightech.


----------



## Bruckii (1. Juni 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schönes Teil.  Bis auf die Pedale mit Strahler, die passen nicht so recht zum restlichen Hightech.



Keine Sorge 
Der normale Pedalaufsatz is schon ausgeklickt.
Aktuelle Bilder kommen dann noch...


----------



## Knaller2010 (1. Juni 2010)

Hier nocheinmal der Aufruf fÃ¼r Willingen:

   [FONT="]Exklusiv fÃ¼r ROTWILD Ritter / Fahrer[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Mini Workshop im GelÃ¤nde mit persÃ¶nlichem Setup und Tipps vom Profi Manfred Stromberg[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Dauer 1 Â½ bis 2 Stunden[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Treffpunkt: ROTWILD Stand am Samstag, den 12. Juni 2010 â Uhrzeit: 15:00 Uhr[/FONT]


Der Workshop wird mit "Nicht-Rittern" aufgefÃ¼llt. Bitte sendet doch eine kurze Mail an Rotwild mit dem Hinweis auf die "Rotwild Ritter" zur Voranmeldung...


Greetz Knaller2010
[FONT="][/FONT]


----------



## Bruckii (1. Juni 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hier nocheinmal der Aufruf für Willingen:
> 
> [FONT="]Exklusiv für ROTWILD Ritter / Fahrer[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Mini Workshop im Gelände mit persönlichem Setup und Tipps vom Profi Manfred Stromberg[/FONT]
> ...



Hab ich leider keine Zeit,.. steht bei uns "Gonso Albstadt MTB-Classic" an,.. Deutsche Ärzte- & Apothekermeisterschaft im Marathon und dann noch der Hobby Kurzmarathon über 23 oder 46km...

Wäre wirklich gerne gekommen.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. Juni 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hier nocheinmal der Aufruf für Willingen:
> 
> [FONT="]Exklusiv für ROTWILD Ritter / Fahrer[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Mini Workshop im Gelände mit persönlichem Setup und Tipps vom Profi Manfred Stromberg[/FONT]
> ...




Hallo Knaller,

würde gerne mitmachen, bin aber wie schonmal vermerkt in China;
Bin aber immer an solchen Terminen interessiert;

Gruß an Dich und Deiner Familie

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Juni 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> Hier nocheinmal der Aufruf für Willingen:
> 
> [FONT="]Exklusiv für ROTWILD Ritter / Fahrer[/FONT]
> [FONT="]Mini Workshop im Gelände mit persönlichem Setup und Tipps vom Profi Manfred Stromberg[/FONT]
> ...



Kann leider auch nicht- Kinderfest......


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre erst mal am Morgen den Marathon, welche Strecke entscheide ich unterwegs.  
Da ich eh öfters am Rotwild-Stand vorbei schauen werde, entscheide ich das kurzfristig. Sind ja mit ner Gruppe an Bikern unterwegs. Und was wir genau dort machen wird spontan entschieden. Ist meist lustiger oder besser.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,

würde gerne zu dem Workshop nach Willingen kommen, aber meine Kleine hat am Samstag Kindergartenfest....   schade, no way.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Fahrnix (1. Juni 2010)

Dann mach ich den Workshop mit dem Ritschi alleine aus.

Hab zwar nur n HT - also wenig Einstellen - abba fahren wird scho gen.


----------



## Deichfräse (1. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## gunse66 (1. Juni 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> Stimmt, es wird langsam besser! Aber ihr wisst ja, die Angst vor dem ersten Dreck am Bike...



So, heute Abend bei gutem Wetter die ersten 25 KM im Hamburger Volkspark, erster Dreck inklusive...tolles Bike, nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten einstellen und ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (2. Juni 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> So, heute Abend bei gutem Wetter die ersten 25 KM im Hamburger Volkspark, erster Dreck inklusive...tolles Bike, nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten einstellen und ausprobieren...



Schade, da haben wir uns leider verpasst. Ich war auch dort..... Evtl. sehen wir uns da mal.

Gruß aus Eimsbüttel

Ach ja, schönes Bike


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (2. Juni 2010)

Hi 
ich glaube eines im Bikehaus Regensburg im Schaufenster gesehen zu haben.. 
kann ich dir gerne aber morgen sicher sagen da ich wegen meinen neuen Laufradsatz nochmal dort bin.
gruss RW



stm03549 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand eine Empfehlung fuer einen Haendler in Nuernberg und weiterer Umgebung?
> Ich moechte ein R2 HT mit ein paar Spezialitaeten ...




*Edit*: hab den post jetzt erst gefunden  mein grosses mädchen
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/7/8/2/1/2/_/medium/30052010302.jpg?0


----------



## harmstommy (2. Juni 2010)

Wunderschönes Rad! ! ! 






gunse66 schrieb:


> So, heute Abend bei gutem Wetter die ersten 25 KM im Hamburger Volkspark, erster Dreck inklusive...tolles Bike, nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten einstellen und ausprobieren...


----------



## FORT_man (2. Juni 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> So, heute Abend bei gutem Wetter die ersten 25 KM im Hamburger Volkspark, erster Dreck inklusive...tolles Bike, nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten einstellen und ausprobieren...



Hallo Gunse66,

ich fahre seit März letzten Jahres auch ein GT1, sehr gute Wahl 
Bist Du öfters in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs? 
Ich nämlich auch, habe da nur noch nicht so viele andere Hirsch-Piloten getroffen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal-ich komme aus Bremen und werde wahrscheinlich am übernächsten Wochenende wieder in den HaBe sein.

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## gunse66 (2. Juni 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Rad! ! !



Na, da spricht die eigene Erfahrung!?!
Fährt sich auch wunderschön, aber das weißt du ja!


----------



## gunse66 (4. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, welches Multitool habt ihr eigentlich
unterwegs dabei? Gibt es da eins, das besonders gut
auf Rotwild-Bikes ausgelegt ist?


----------



## acid-driver (4. Juni 2010)

es gab mal im rotwild shop ein "18+" von topeak in rotwildausführung. da ist für rotwild bikes ein extra lagerschlüssel dabei


----------



## at021971 (4. Juni 2010)

ich habe eine ganz normalen Topeak Alien. Und den verwende ich schon seit 2001 und meinem ersten Rotwild, dem RCC.09. Ist zwar nicht speziell auf Rotwild Bikes ausgerichtet, aber Schwierigkeiten, unterwegs Probleme zu lösen, hatte ich bisher nicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gunse66 (5. Juni 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> es gab mal im rotwild shop ein "18+" von topeak in rotwildausführung. da ist für rotwild bikes ein extra lagerschlüssel dabei



Hallo,
Danke für eure Tipps! Mir geht es natürlich nicht darum, dass auf dem Tool
Rotwild drauf steht, sondern dass möglichst alle Imbus- Torx- und sonstige
Werkzeugspitzen/Schlüsselweiten, die man brauchen könnte, vorhanden
sind. Das Alien habe ich auch schon in die engere Wahl gezogen...

Sonniges Wochenende zusammen!


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Juni 2010)

Ich benutze auch ein Topeak Alien und bis jetzt habe ich damit alles auf Tour an meinen Bikes geschraubt bekommen.

Wir waren wieder unterwegs. Eine 2 Tages-Erlebnistour von Hohenfels über den Karolingerweg und das Enderttal nach Cochem an die Mosel und über Straße/Radweg/Wirtschafts- und Feldwege zurück.



























GPS-Daten zur Tour und eine kleine Beschreibung gibt es ab heute Abend auf meiner Homepage in meinem neuen Tourtagebuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunse66 (6. Juni 2010)

....auch in Hamburg haben wir endlich den Sommer...und wie man sieht auch ein paar Höhenmeter


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Juni 2010)

gunse66 schrieb:


> ....auch in Hamburg haben wir endlich den Sommer...und wie man sieht auch ein paar Höhenmeter
> Anhang anzeigen 189101



Hrhrhr...und im Hintergrund gibt es wie in den Bergen einen Schrägaufzug
Dockland - hatte die Teile vor ein paar Jahren einjustiert


Bei mir gab es am schönen, langen Wochenende auch ein paar Berge. Schwarzwaldberge.

Donnerstag, Rappenegger Hütte - 1000 hm, 20 km:





Freitag, Schauinslandrunde - 1560 hm, 60 km:





Samstag, Kypfelsen-Brombergkopf - 850 hm, 35 km:






Schee wars...und wieder ein paar Kilometer mehr auf dem Hirsch...


----------



## Orakel (7. Juni 2010)

@ SchrottRox
da haben wir uns wohl um ein paar stündchen verpasst, siehe dann Bilder.


----------



## Orakel (7. Juni 2010)

Wir waren auch im Schwarzwald, am Donnerstag die schwarze Tour gefahren, 42Km 1300Hm, das Wetter wurde erst schön wie wir beim Essen abends saßen 



als wir aus dem Wald kamen, zog es zu 



Freitag ein Toürchen über den CC WMkurs von 1995 in Kirchzarten






es waren doch einige Rotwilds unterwegs, in Kirchzarten gibts nen Rotwildhändler, der ist mal gut Ausgestattet an Bikes von den Roten


----------



## SchrottRox (7. Juni 2010)

@Orakel:

Das wäre ja der Hammer gewesen - mini Rotwildtreffen in Kirchzarten...
Warst aber nicht zufällig auch dort auf dem Campingplatz?

Ich habe auf den Touren nur ein R.C1 getroffen, bzw. sogar *Aufwärts* überholt...das war aber ein recht unfreundlicher Geselle, der nach einem freundlichen "Rotwild grüßt Rotwild" nicht mal ein Hallo über die Lippen brachte. Aber vielleicht hatte er ja einfach keine Luft mehr dafür...

Stimmt, der Kirchzartener Bikeladen hat einiges "rumstehen"


----------



## Orakel (7. Juni 2010)

@SchrottRox
ne Cämping ist nimmer nein Ding, Rücken , waren in Oberried untergebracht. Entgegen gekommen ist mir ein RFC 03, überholt hat uns aufizus ein R.C2 ein R.E1 in Kirchzarten wie mir vor der Eisdiele waren (Marrakesch ist zu empfehlen)und ein älteres HT.


----------



## SchrottRox (7. Juni 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @SchrottRox
> ne Cämping ist nimmer nein Ding, Rücken , waren in Oberried untergebracht. Entgegen gekommen ist mir ein RFC 03, überholt hat uns aufizus ein R.C2 ein R.E1 in Kirchzarten wie mir vor der Eisdiele waren (Marrakesch ist zu empfehlen)und ein älteres HT.



Na, das waren ja einige bei Dir...aber ich bin auch nicht vor der Eisdiele gecruist

Aber das Marrakesch kenn ich trotzdem - muss ja auch ab und zu mal was mit Frauchen machen

Campen tue ich allerdings nicht mit Dackelgarage - dafür hab ich mein Bussle...und darin tut mir mein Kreuz weniger schmerzen als Zuhause. Ergo: Mehr Campen


----------



## xcrider21 (9. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage an die Rotwilder:
Kann man das R.C1 FS Cross auf das R.X1 FS umbauen, in dem man die Linkages tauscht? 
Hat jemand Erfahrung ? Gibt´s die Wippe überhaupt einzeln zu kaufen?
Oder denkt ihr das ganze Projekt macht so sowieso keinen Sinn ?


----------



## Orakel (9. Juni 2010)

@xcrider21
ob es die Wippe einzeln gibt kann dir wahrscheinlich nur Rotwild direkt sagen (ich glaubs net) Rotwild hat beim X1 die Geometrie und Kinematik gegenüber dem C1 geändert, schätze mal das würde weder Fisch noch Fleisch sein, hinterher falls es die Wippe geben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodmonkey (9. Juni 2010)

xcrider21 schrieb:


> Kann man das R.C1 FS Cross auf das R.X1 FS umbauen, in dem man die Linkages tauscht? Hat jemand Erfahrung ? Gibt´s die Wippe überhaupt einzeln zu kaufen?



Hi,

hatte mir auchmal ueberlegt mein C1 Cross aufzuruesten, aber bin davon wieder ab. Habe mich mal hier und da erkundigt (auch bei Rotwild) und das Geld und der Aufwand ist es einfach nicht Wert. Du kannst entweder die Wippe vom RED 3 2009 nehmen und den 57er Daempfer hinten (Original 50,8 / soweit ich das zusammentragen konnte). Damit wuerdest du auf ca. 145mm kommen, vorne dann ne 150 Gabel. Bei Rotwild sagen Sie jedoch das die GEO dadurch noch hecklastiger wird und das klettern damit noch schlechter. Wie es sich fahrtechnisch verhaelt, keine Ahnung. 

Ein Kollege hier hat sich das X1 gekauft und wir waren am MO mal zusammen ne Runde unterwegs. Optisch unterscheiden sich die beiden nicht stark, aber wenn man sie nebeneinander stellt sieht man schon das die GEO anders ist.

Haben hier ne kleine aber feine Downhillstrecke, nichts wirklich krasses dabei (heftige Drops usw.), aber schoen zu fahren. Das sich der geringe Federwegsunterschied z.B. auf der Strecke jedoch stark bemerkbar macht glaube ich nicht. Eher schon das Handling der Bikes.

Spiel lieber mal ein wenig mit den Einstellungen des Daempfers und der Gabel rum, das macht sich gut bemerkbar wenn es richtig eingestellt ist.
Ich hab den Daempfer und die Gabel zur Zeit mehr in Richtung Tour eingestellt, wodurch ich auf der Strecke wesentlich besser die etwas ruckeligeren Passagen schlucke. Die kleinen Schanzen (ca. +-50cm) ins halbflache kannst du auch ohne Probleme nehmen (wenn dein Kopf ja sagt , was er mittlerweile macht  ), musst jedoch auch mit dem Koerper (Beine) ein wenig mit Federn (Technik). Der Daempfer ist hier jedoch definitiv kurz vor Ende, bei der Gabel sind noch Reserven. Koennte den Daempfer jetzt noch ein wenig aufpumpen, jedoch ist es mir wichtiger das er auf ruppigeren Passagen mehr schluckt.

Meine Konsequenz daraus ist: kurz- oder mittelfristig werde ich mich nach einem tourentauglischen Enduro mit 160mm umschauen (vielleicht E1 2010 als Rahmenkit, aber grundsaetzlich bin ich da offen. Gibt ja genug Auswahl). Die Reserven die ich dann habe erlauben mir dann ein wenig hoehere Spruenge und ein + an Traktion auf ruppigen Passagen. Mal schaun was kommt.

Am WE teste ich mein Bike erstmal in La Blanc, da soll es ja genug geben mit dem mein C1 auch zurecht kommt.

Gruss


----------



## at021971 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich lese gerade, dass Rotwild auf der BikeExpo in München sein wird. Am 24. + 25.07.10 sind hier die Publikumstage. Die Messe läuft vom 22. - 25.07.10.

Man sieht sich..... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juni 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @xcrider21
> ob es die Wippe einzeln gibt kann dir wahrscheinlich nur Rotwild direkt sagen (ich glaubs net) Rotwild hat beim X1 die Geometrie und Kinematik gegenüber dem C1 geändert, schätze mal das würde weder Fisch noch Fleisch sein, hinterher falls es die Wippe geben würde.



Glaub auch net daß es geht, nicht nur wegen der unterschiedlichen Rahmengeometrien.
Auch die Aufhahmen für Wippe, Lager, Dämpfer müssen auf den 1000tel mm passen, sonst wackelt alles und es hält nicht.
Übrigens finde ich hast Du mit dem C1 Cross doch ein klasse Bike (so wie ich auch )


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juni 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hrhrhr...und im Hintergrund gibt es wie in den Bergen einen Schrägaufzug
> Dockland - hatte die Teile vor ein paar Jahren einjustiert
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Bilder 
Zieht doch Eure Ritter Shirts an, dann erkennt Ihr Euch leichter


----------



## B.Bjoern82 (10. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute!

seit dem 22.05. darf ich mich nun endlich auch zu einem Ritter zählen. Habe mein Bike durch einen Zufall bekommen. Hatte mich eigentlich für das X1 entschieden, dies konnte jedoch nicht geliefert werden. Als alternative wurde mir dann das E1 angeboten. Und das war definitiv nicht verkehrt!

Habe mit dem R.E1 richtig viel Spaß, verständlich bei dem Bike! Fahren viel auf der Halde (u.a. Hoppenbruch) in Herten oder von Recklinghausen nach Erkenschwick in die schöne Haard. Habe an meinem Bike noch keinen Grund gesehen irgendetwas zu verändern. Lediglich wurde mir beim Kauf ein längerer Vorbau montiert.

Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch schon.


----------



## Orakel (10. Juni 2010)

willkommen bei den Rittern  und sogleich der IG beitreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (10. Juni 2010)

Hi Männers,

wo hier gerade soviel über Geometrie und Federweg diskutiert wird...ist es möglich das 2009er C1 120mm auf 140mm "aufzubohren", sprich den Hinterbau des C1 Cross 140mm zu verbauen?? 

Gruß...Naim


----------



## cervus-elaphus (10. Juni 2010)

Hi Ritter, wo seid ihr? Bin gerade von der Trans Germany zurück, hab dort die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem HT gemacht, Bilder folgen, wenn ich sie mir wieder leisten kann. Das Bike hat das ganze mit Bravour bestanden, trotz tune alpine und Rocket Ron mit Milch kein Platten, Bremsen top, hinten allerdings komplett runter. Kein Knarzen, kein Knacken, keine Kettenklemmer trotz Dauerbeschuss mit Wasser und Schlamm. Lediglich die Durin hat sich etwas versteift, hat aber nichts ausgemacht, denn die Strecke war eh sehr schnell. Waren viele Rotwilds unterwegs, vielleicht ist der ein- oder andere Teilnehmer auch im Forum. Rotwild  und Ergon waren auch mit ihren Teams da, war beruhigend zu wissen, dass man bei einem Defekt vielleicht Hilfe bekommen hätte. Nächster Hit wird wohl der Erbeskopfmarathon werden, da hab ich im Vorjahr mein Storck Rebel Carbon geschrottet, mal sehen, wie mein Hirsch sich bewährt.


----------



## woodmonkey (10. Juni 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hi Männers,
> 
> wo hier gerade soviel über Geometrie und Federweg diskutiert wird...ist es möglich das 2009er C1 120mm auf 140mm "aufzubohren", sprich den Hinterbau des C1 Cross 140mm zu verbauen??
> 
> Gruß...Naim



Hi,

soweit ich bei meinen Recherchen herausgefunden habe ist das Austauschen der Wippen kein Problem (wenn man so an welche ran kommt), du musst nur auf die Daempferlaengen achten (C1 Cross 50,8). Die Winkel von Sitz- und Steuerrohr sind ein wenig anders, wodurch sich auch eine etwas andere Geometrie ergeben duerfte. Vielleicht solltest du mal bei Rotwild anfragen wie sich das Fahrverhalten aendert.

Gruss


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Juni 2010)

B.Bjoern82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> seit dem 22.05. darf ich mich nun endlich auch zu einem Ritter zählen. Habe mein Bike durch einen Zufall bekommen. Hatte mich eigentlich für das X1 entschieden, dies konnte jedoch nicht geliefert werden. Als alternative wurde mir dann das E1 angeboten. Und das war definitiv nicht verkehrt!
> 
> ...



Welcome 
Sehe is das richtig, auch 'ne schwarze Schwinge am 2010er E1 hinten. 
Dacht Schrottrox hätte 'nen Einzelstück?


----------



## waldhase (11. Juni 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hi Männers,
> 
> wo hier gerade soviel über Geometrie und Federweg diskutiert wird...ist es möglich das 2009er C1 120mm auf 140mm "aufzubohren", sprich den Hinterbau des C1 Cross 140mm zu verbauen??
> 
> Gruß...Naim



Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich meine das der Rahmen gleich ist.
Auch hier ist man dieser Meinung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7080561&postcount=831

Auch das RED 3 aus 2009 hat den gleichen Rahmen...

VG.
WH.


----------



## Orakel (11. Juni 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hi Männers,
> 
> wo hier gerade soviel über Geometrie und Federweg diskutiert wird...ist es möglich das 2009er C1 120mm auf 140mm "aufzubohren", sprich den Hinterbau des C1 Cross 140mm zu verbauen??
> 
> Gruß...Naim


ich denke mal es müsste mit einem anderen Dämpfer gehn, entweder gleiche länge mit mehr Hub oder längerer Dämpfer mit gleichem Hub, oder längerer Dämpfer mit mehr Hub.
Würde mich da aber vertrauensvoll an die Jungs von Rotwild wenden, die sind noch kompetender wie wir hier


----------



## Knaller2010 (11. Juni 2010)

Oh - müssen wir etwa jetzt auch auf der IG C und X zusammenlegen 

Ich wünsche allen "Willingen Besuchern" ein wunderschönes WE mit Ole und Freunden...

Greetz

Knaller2010


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich meine das der Rahmen gleich ist.
> Auch hier ist man dieser Meinung:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7080561&postcount=831
> ...




Hi,

habe gestern beim erstellen der Nachricht extra in das PDF mit den Modellen von 2009 geschaut. Bei dem C1 mit 120mm stehen andere Winkeldaten fürs Steuer- und Sitzrohr wie beim C1 Cross und dem Red 3 (welche laut Tabelle gleich sind). Wie sich das auswirkt weiss ich jedoch nicht, weswegen ich Rotwild fragen würe. Ich hatte bei meinem denn Daempfer komplett entleert und dann den Gesamtfederweg gemessen 50,8mm (wurde mir von Rotwild bestästigt). Theoretisch geht der Daempfer nicht ganz bis zum Ende der Laufbahn, es bleiben so ca. 5mm bis zum Ende. Der Rahmenteil (oben) vom Hinterbau hinten an der Wippe hat in der Stellung noch ca. 1cm Platz bis er an den Rahmen schlagen würde. Theoretisch könnte man nen 57mm Daempfer ausprobieren, ich hab jedoch keinen zum testen. Ich denke jedoch das es sehr knapp werden dürfte.

Ich für meinen Teil werde jedoch davon absehen Änderungen an der Geometrie vorzunehmen, da ich so zufrieden bin und wenn auf ein Tourenenduro umsteigen werde.

Gruss


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2010)

120/50*57= 136mm Federweg
Einfach alten Dämpfer ausbauen und auf 57mm Einfedern.
Dann gucken ob es klappt.
Unbedingt auf den Abstand Umwerfer/ Schwinge achten!


----------



## Knaller2010 (11. Juni 2010)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> ...hinten an der Wippe hat in der Stellung noch ca. 1cm Platz bis er an den Rahmen schlagen würde...
> Gruss


 
...einfach 'nen Stück rausflexen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (11. Juni 2010)

kann man sehn, wenn man in Kirchzarten mit nem Eis in der Fußgängerzone unterwegs ist



Zuckerkrank ist es wohl nicht


----------



## RCC03-Biker (11. Juni 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> kann man sehn, wenn man in Kirchzarten mit nem Eis in der Fußgängerzone unterwegs ist
> 
> 
> 
> Zuckerkrank ist es wohl nicht



Aber vielleicht bekommt man es auf Rezept


----------



## woodmonkey (11. Juni 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> ...einfach 'nen Stück rausflexen...



oder mit nem schoenen Belo ein Stueck umboerdeln...


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Juni 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Welcome
> Sehe is das richtig, auch 'ne schwarze Schwinge am 2010er E1 hinten.
> Dacht Schrottrox hätte 'nen Einzelstück?



Sieht für mich auch nach schwarzer Schwinge aus

Gabs auf jeden Fall so nicht zu erwerben - vermutlich isses so wie bei mir gelaufen. Habe das schöne Stück aus einem Garantieaustaussch erhalten und die Schwinge ist "alt" geblieben...


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2010)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe gestern beim erstellen der Nachricht extra in das PDF mit den Modellen von 2009 geschaut. Bei dem C1 mit 120mm stehen andere Winkeldaten fürs Steuer- und Sitzrohr wie beim C1 Cross und dem Red 3 (welche laut Tabelle gleich sind). Wie sich das auswirkt weiss ich jedoch nicht, weswegen ich Rotwild fragen würe. Ich hatte bei meinem denn Daempfer komplett entleert und dann den Gesamtfederweg gemessen 50,8mm (wurde mir von Rotwild bestästigt). Theoretisch geht der Daempfer nicht ganz bis zum Ende der Laufbahn, es bleiben so ca. 5mm bis zum Ende. Der Rahmenteil (oben) vom Hinterbau hinten an der Wippe hat in der Stellung noch ca. 1cm Platz bis er an den Rahmen schlagen würde. Theoretisch könnte man nen 57mm Daempfer ausprobieren, ich hab jedoch keinen zum testen. Ich denke jedoch das es sehr knapp werden dürfte.
> 
> ...



Ich ja kein Experte, doch diese Werte sind doch beim ganzen Fahrrad gemessen und die Gabel bei Cross hat 140mm somit sollte das Rad vorne etwas höher sein und dadurch auch der Winkel etwas größer sein, was sich auch hinten auswirkt.
Sollte ich unrecht haben, gebe ich das nächste mal wenn wir uns im Wald treffen einen aus.
LG.
WH.


----------



## Deichfräse (12. Juni 2010)

Hey Jungs, 
ich bin gerade aus Willingen zurück und darf wohl sicher im Namen von Rotwild die besten Grüße ausrichten.
So weit ich die Ergebnisse vom Marathon mitbekommen habe, hat Thomas Nicke einen 1. Platz eingefahren. Alban war noch auf der Langdistanz unterwegs - aber in einem 3-Pulk direkt an der Spitze. Da dürfte also auch noch etwas hervorragendes herausgekommen sein. Alle weiteren Rotwild-Pro´s: schauen wir mal in die Ergebnislisten.
Es waren auf jeden Fall etliche Hirsche auf der Strecke, die in anbetracht der Witterung sicher nicht immer ganz einfach zu fahren war.
Leider konnte ich am Marathon und an der 15 Uhr-Veranstaltung nicht teilnehmen, da ich trotz Spezial-Crash-Training nicht in wirklich passende Form kam und dafür dann meinen kleinen Nachwuchsbiker dabei hatte. Habe allerdings mit Ole und Manfred kurz sprechen können und hoffe, dass diejenigen, die dieses wirklich geniale Angebot wahrnehmen konnten, trotz etwas Regen ordentlich Spaß hatten.
Vielleicht könnte man nächstes Jahr etwas ähnliches auf die Beine stellen. Ole schien jedenfalls nicht abgeneigt und wir Ritter könnten uns im Gegenzug vielleicht mit etwas Unterstützung über das Wochenende nützlich machen bzw. revanchieren.
Willingen liegt ja doch recht zentral, so dass ein paar Leute von uns sicher dort unterwegs sind.

@Knaller
Ich schaue mal, ob ich die C- und die X-Serie zusammenlegen kann. Wäre sicher für die Übersicht etwas besser.

@all
Im Juli habe ich 2 Wochen Urlaub - sozusagen die beiden mittleren Wochen. Ich plane u.a. ein Wochenende mit einem Kollegen im Harz, vielleicht auch ein verlängertes mit entsprechenden Touren.
Falls Interesse besteht dort gemeinsam ein paar Kilometer unter die Stollen zu nehmen, poste ich ein paar Vorschläge in der IG.


----------



## woodmonkey (12. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich ja kein Experte, doch diese Werte sind doch beim ganzen Fahrrad gemessen und die Gabel bei Cross hat 140mm somit sollte das Rad vorne etwas höher sein und dadurch auch der Winkel etwas größer sein, was sich auch hinten auswirkt.
> Sollte ich unrecht haben, gebe ich das nächste mal wenn wir uns im Wald treffen einen aus.
> LG.
> WH.




Hat ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, aber es hat ja vorne und hinten 140. Also muessten die Winkel ja dieselben bleiben und nur der Radstand laenger werden?! Es sei denn durch die Einbaumasse der Gabeln ergeben sich andere Winkel. Wahrscheinlich bleibt nichts anderes uebrig als bei Rotwild direkt anzufragen.


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2010)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Hat ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, aber es hat ja vorne und hinten 140. Also muessten die Winkel ja dieselben bleiben und nur der Radstand laenger werden?! Es sei denn durch die Einbaumasse der Gabeln ergeben sich andere Winkel. Wahrscheinlich bleibt nichts anderes uebrig als bei Rotwild direkt anzufragen.



Die Gabel ist durch 140 statt 120 diff. länger.
Der Dämpfer hinten ist gleich, der größere Federweg hinten wird durch eine andere "Wippe" erreicht.


----------



## woodmonkey (13. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist durch 140 statt 120 diff. länger.
> Der Dämpfer hinten ist gleich, der größere Federweg hinten wird durch eine andere "Wippe" erreicht.




Klar wird der durch ne andere Wippe erreicht, sonst koennte man ja durch den selben Daempfer nicht auf unterschiedliche Federwege kommen. Aber dadurch das du ne andere Wippe nimmst aendert sich doch auch wieder der Winkel im Hinterbau, oder? Schiebe ich den Umlenkpunkt der Wippe nach vorne oder hinten, ohne die Kettenstrebenlangen im Hinterbau zu aendern, aendert sich ja auch der Winkel im Hinterbau (wenn ich ds mal so im Kopf bildlich durchgehe). Ich meine wir reden hier ja nicht ueber cm sondern mm und die Winkel aendern sich ja auch nicht immens.

Wie gesagt, es kann schon sein das es die selben Rahmen sind und sich nur durch die verschiedenen Einbaulaengen andere Winkel ergeben, aber meine Hand lege ich dafuer nicht ins Feuer . Ist doch am Ende auch Wurst, entweder bei Rotwild nachfragen oder austesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (13. Juni 2010)

woodmonkey schrieb:


> Klar wird der durch ne andere Wippe erreicht, sonst koennte man ja durch den selben Daempfer nicht auf unterschiedliche Federwege kommen. Aber dadurch das du ne andere Wippe nimmst aendert sich doch auch wieder der Winkel im Hinterbau, oder? Schiebe ich den Umlenkpunkt der Wippe nach vorne oder hinten, ohne die Kettenstrebenlangen im Hinterbau zu aendern, aendert sich ja auch der Winkel im Hinterbau (wenn ich ds mal so im Kopf bildlich durchgehe). Ich meine wir reden hier ja nicht ueber cm sondern mm und die Winkel aendern sich ja auch nicht immens.
> 
> Wie gesagt, es kann schon sein das es die selben Rahmen sind und sich nur durch die verschiedenen Einbaulaengen andere Winkel ergeben, aber meine Hand lege ich dafuer nicht ins Feuer . Ist doch am Ende auch Wurst, entweder bei Rotwild nachfragen oder austesten.


kleiner Einspruch die gleiche Dämpferlänge nur mit grösserem Hub?
bei meinem RFC 04 geht das so, normal 150mm Fw hi., 175mm mit der gleichen Dämpferlänge, nur der Hub ist grösser
7,875" x 2,0" ist das Dämpfermaß für die Variante mit 150mm Federweg,
7,875" x 2,25" ist das Maß für 175mm Federweg.
vielleicht hilft es


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Juni 2010)

Heute nur 20 km, aber gefühlte 5 Liter geschwitzt, trotz atmungsaktivem 
Ritter-Shirt


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein kleiner Fotobericht vom Bike-Festival in Willingen - speziell vom Rotwild-Stand natürlich:







Diverse Testbikes:





Rotwild R.C2 "getuned":










Rotwild R.X1 "getuned":



































Rotwild R.R2 HT "getuned":






























Was so ein paar Tuningparts optisch ausmachen können. Die Sachen von Yumega und KCNC sehen schon ganz gut an den Bikes aus.


----------



## Groudon (13. Juni 2010)

Die weiß-grüne Durin ist ja :kotz: Wäre sie nur ganz grün...


----------



## B.Bjoern82 (14. Juni 2010)

@ Alex_RCC03
Nein, die Schwinge ist nicht schwarz, das ist lediglich der Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juni 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Die weiß-grüne Durin ist ja :kotz: Wäre sie nur ganz grün...



Das R.R2 gefällt mir optisch auch nicht. In der normalen Verkaufsversion ist es der Knaller. Die anderen beiden Bikes sind da schon besser gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (14. Juni 2010)

Zum RR2 HT von der Messe:

Weniger ist manchmal mehr ....

Mavic-Felgen passen nicht mit Ihrem Design.
Das Rot nicht zu dem verspielten mehrfarbigen Grün.
Das Gold will ich ja sogar an meinem Bike seit Ewigkeiten wegbekommen. Jetzt fangen die Jungs da auch schon mit an ...

Ich finde das Grün besser zur Konkurrenz C. oder M. passt. Irgendwie haben die alles auf diese Farbe abgestimmt. Bei R. ist das nun mal Rot finde ich.

War am Samstag nur kurz am Rotwildstand, da es sooo geregnet hat. Also schnell Helm kaufen gegangen, Kleinigkeiten erledigt und nach Hause.

@ JMR: Glückwunsch zu Deiner Fahrt. In welchem Block warst Du denn? Hast Du auch ne halbe Stunde für die ersten 3 km gebraucht? War selbst leider in Block "E" wie am Ende.

Dann hab ich da noch jemanden mit Rotwild Trikot und nem Epic gesehen. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juni 2010)

Ich war in Block C. Bin eigentlich gut vom Start weg gekommen. Hab mir aber auch keinen Stress gemacht. Ich fand die ersten 13 km schon ganz gut. Steil bergauf und auf schönen Trails bergab. Bei Km 13 habe ich einem Kumpel noch beim Platten geholfen, das hat noch was Zeit gekostet. 

Was die ersten 3 km so war, kann ich nicht mehr so genau sagen. Bin erst so im Laufe des Rennens so richtig wach geworden, da wir am Abend vorher noch lange im Brauhaus waren. Übel, übel sag ich nur. 

Unter den Vorausetzungen bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meiner Zeit. Wollte auch nicht die mittlere oder lange Distanz fahren, da es ja auch so noch viel dort zu sehen gab.


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (14. Juni 2010)

ja da schau mal einer her... noch einer der R1-Hirschen, schön 


jmr-biking schrieb:


>


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juni 2010)

Unter den Rotwild-Rittern sind so einige R1-Rahrer.
Morgen geht es aber wieder aufs R2 HT zum trainieren. Am WE ist bei uns in Gerolstein das Radsportfestival. Dort werde ich auf der Kurzstrecke mit meinem R2 HT antreten und ein paar Rennradfahrer ärgern.


----------



## Orakel (14. Juni 2010)

@jmr-biking
schöne Bilder  man kann auch Übertunend  weniger ist oft mehr bei soo Farbtupfer


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juni 2010)

Coole Bilder JMR 
Das R2 finde ich schwer buntisch 
C2 gefallen um so mehr 
Auch Dein R1 kommt gut rüber


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juni 2010)

Schon abgestimmt?!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467637


----------



## scapin76 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusamman,

habe am WE mein Rotes am Bahnuebergang zufaellig beim Wildwechsel erwischt.
Sorry fuer die schlechte Bildquallie, hatte in der Trikottasche nur Platz fuer nen mobiltele.
Salut


----------



## nauker (14. Juni 2010)

Ein paar Impressionen vom Ausflug durchs Unterholz der Brexbachtales letztes Wochenende...

btw. Zeckenplage scheint mir dieses Jahr besonders arg zu sein...


----------



## Fahrnix (15. Juni 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich war in Block C. Bin eigentlich gut vom Start weg gekommen. Hab mir aber auch keinen Stress gemacht. Ich fand die ersten 13 km schon ganz gut. Steil bergauf und auf schönen Trails bergab. Bei Km 13 habe ich einem Kumpel noch beim Platten geholfen, das hat noch was Zeit gekostet.
> 
> Was die ersten 3 km so war, kann ich nicht mehr so genau sagen. Bin erst so im Laufe des Rennens so richtig wach geworden, da wir am Abend vorher noch lange im Brauhaus waren. Übel, übel sag ich nur.
> 
> Unter den Vorausetzungen bin ich ganz zufrieden mit meiner Zeit. Wollte auch nicht die mittlere oder lange Distanz fahren, da es ja auch so noch viel dort zu sehen gab.



Block C war ja der beste! Länger schlafen und in der ersten Reihe starten.

Ich konnte zum ersten mal pinkeln gehen und mich an gleicher Stelle wieder einordnen . Das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Bei mir ist das ja nicht so schlimm aber ein ambitionierter "Ich meld mich schnell morgens noch mal an" Starter würde bestimmt sauer werden. Das SKS Team hat es da erwischt. Aber Schwam drüber. Willingen ist einfach als Packet ziemlich cool. Leider hat es am Nachmittag geregnet. Sonntag war es dafür superschön. Sind nochmal mit den Kindern hin. Junior Trophy etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

 bin seit gestern aus China zurück und habe noch am Nachmittag mein X1 abgeholt; Nach Um- und Anbau kann ich Euch meinen neuen Hirschen vorstellen:





Habe das Bike heute fertiggestellt, und werde morgen das Feintunnig beginnen.

Hier noch ein Bild von Cockpit und Hinterbau:










Habe mein E1 verkauft, und mir das X1 gekauft; Verändert habe ich den Laufradsatz (Whizz Wheels Custom made); Der Vorbau und der Lenker sind etwas leichter als die Orginalteile. Die Mäntel sind vom E1 Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4; 

Werde mal am Wochenende meinen ersten "Ausritt" machen; Hoffe das dann das Wetter besser wird.

Grüße an alle

Mainbiker363


----------



## gunse66 (17. Juni 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> bin seit gestern aus China zurück und habe noch am Nachmittag mein X1 abgeholt; Nach Um- und Anbau kann ich Euch meinen neuen Hirschen vorstellen:
> 
> ...


----------



## pefro (18. Juni 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Werde mal am Wochenende meinen ersten "Ausritt" machen; Hoffe das dann das Wetter besser wird.



Hallo!

Sehr schönes Bike!

Wo kann man in der Bamberger Gegend denn so ein X1 artgerecht ausfahren? 

Hast Du das Bike in Breitengüßbach gekauft?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Orakel (18. Juni 2010)

@Mainbiker363
Glückwunsch zum X1, du wirst spüren dass es noch mehr spass macht mit dem 1erle durch die Trails zupflügen wie mit dem RE1.
Die RubberQueen hätte ich vorerst mal drauf gelassen an deiner stelle,ich pers. finde sie besser wie den FatAlbert den ich auch drauf hatte (aufm RFC04).
Viel Spass


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. Juni 2010)

Freunde,

ich habe heute mein X1 in seine natürliche Umgebung geführt, und ich mus sagen:

G E I L  G E I L  G E I L  G E I L  G E I L  G E I L  G E I L  G E I L

Mein E1 war schon super, aber die Kletterfreudigkeit und die etwas mittgere Sitzposition des X1 sind schon ne Klasse für sich.

Bin gerade dabei das Feintuning durchzuführen, und bin hier für jeden Tip Dankbar.

Sowie sich weitere Bilder ergeben, werde ich diese posten;

Gruß an alle und schönes Wochenende
mal sehen ob das Wetter morgen noch so schön ist wies heute war.

Mainbiker


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> ich habe heute mein X1 in seine natürliche Umgebung geführt, und ich mus sagen:
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen X1 

Ging mir ähnlich wie Dir.
Als ich letzes Jahr von meinem  4 Jahre alten RCC 0.3 auf mein heutiges C1 Cross wechselte, war ich von den Fahreigenschaften des neuen Rotwild einfach nur überwältigt.
Wenn ich mir jetzt Eure X1 oder das C2 und das angekündigte X2 anschaue dann könnte ich schon wieder schwach werden. Wahnsinn, was sich seit 2 Bike Generationen schon wieder entwickelt hat.
Wenn nur die verdammt Kohle nicht wäre. 


Bin radeln. Es regnet gerade mal nicht


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Freunde,
> 
> ich habe heute mein X1 in seine natürliche Umgebung geführt, und ich mus sagen:
> 
> ...


hatte ich zuviel versprochen?
http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf
an die Angaben hab ich mich mal gerichtet(X1), ist zuerst ganz OK, danach halt Feinjustage nach belieben.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> hatte ich zuviel versprochen?
> http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf
> an die Angaben hab ich mich mal gerichtet(X1), ist zuerst ganz OK, danach halt Feinjustage nach belieben.



Schwergewichte aufgepasst, die TAbellen gehen nur bis 100kg


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Juni 2010)

Die Tabelle kannte ich, allerdings gibt es auf der HP von FOX eine erweiterte Tabelle, für Dämpfer und Gabel, die die Max Werte anzeigt.

Habe heute feinjustiert und die Max. Angaben von Fox liegen weit über den Einstellungen die ich gewählt habe.

Bin heute meinen Lieblingstrail gefahren und das hat sich schon beinahe Super angefühlt.
Leider hatte ich nichts zum Trinken bei, und habe mir ausserdem noch nen Sonnenbrand eingefahren.

Vieleicht sollten wir fürs nächste Jahr wieder ein Treffen veranstalten? 

Grüße Euch alle

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Die Tabelle kannte ich, allerdings gibt es auf der HP von FOX eine erweiterte Tabelle, für Dämpfer und Gabel, die die Max Werte anzeigt.
> 
> Habe heute feinjustiert und die Max. Angaben von Fox liegen weit über den Einstellungen die ich gewählt habe.
> 
> ...



Sonnenbrand??
Wo lebst Du denn hier waren es 10 Grad und fast nur Regen 
Rotwild Ritter Ausflug wäre gut.
Eurobike steht mal wieder vor der Tür........


----------



## at021971 (20. Juni 2010)

Wir können ja mal gemeinsam einen Rotwild Ritter AlpX angehen! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal gemeinsam einen Rotwild Ritter AlpX angehen!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Viel zu anstrengend


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. Juni 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand??
> Wo lebst Du denn hier waren es 10 Grad und fast nur Regen
> Rotwild Ritter Ausflug wäre gut.
> Eurobike steht mal wieder vor der Tür........



Ja so wies aussieht lag Franken zwischen den beiden Tiefdruck Gebieten;
Habe gestern und heute ca. 85Km geradelt, um das Bike zu testen und einzustellen, und ich hatte mich heute Nachmittag am Badesee in die Sonne gelegt; Allerdings war es nicht allzu warm (~22°C), allerdings z.T. sehr windig.

@at021971
Ja das wäre mal was  oder wie alex_RCC03 vorgeschlagen hat einen Ausflug, und den muss jedes Jahr ein anderes Mitglied organisieren.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Kettenschleifer (20. Juni 2010)

Wir können ja mal gemeinsam einen Rotwild Ritter AlpX angehen! 



Das ist eine richtig gute Idee.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Idee eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu planen finde ich wirklich gut, weiÃ aber nicht ob es gleich eine AlpX sein sollte. Denke eine Tagestour, egal ob am Alpenrand, im Schwarzwald, Taunus, Harz, Odenwald oder Spessart wÃ¤re da erst einmal einfacher. Am Abend noch ein gemeinsames Essenâ¦â¦    dann kommt jeder auf seine Kosten.

Wenn sich dann dort einige finden mit den gleichen AnsprÃ¼chen und Voraussetzungen, warum dann nicht auch eine AlpenÃ¼berquerung.

Damit meine ich, dass jeder einen anderen Trainingsstand und auch jeder von einer AlpX eine andere Vorstellung hat. Der eine will mit GepÃ¤cktransport, der andere will 10 Kilo auf dem RÃ¼cken schleppen. Der eine will tÃ¤glich mind. 80 Km/2500 Hm fahren, der andere will gemÃ¼tlich max. 60 Km/1500 Hm am Tag leisten. Bei meinem derzeitigen Leistungsstand wÃ¼rde ich mich z.B. zu der zweiten Gruppe zÃ¤hlenâ¦..

Eine Tagestour am Wochenende mit einem guten Durchschnittswert (max. 1500 Hm), bei dem sich der Normalo etwas quÃ¤len muss und auch der Trainierte auch auf seine Kosten kommt, denke ich, wÃ¤re ein guter Anfangâ¦..


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (21. Juni 2010)

Schaut mal ein paar Einträge vorher - ich glaube auf Seite 191 - da habe ich schon etwas zu einer eventuell gemeinsamen Tour im Harz geschrieben. Bei Interesse, einfach hier bescheid geben. Strecke würde ich spontan mal so planen, dass ein durchschnittlich im Training stehender Mitteleuropäer da keine Sorgen hat und entsprechend posten. Variationen sind dann im Harz ja immer möglich.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (21. Juni 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Schaut mal ein paar Einträge vorher - ich glaube auf Seite 191 - da habe ich schon etwas zu einer eventuell gemeinsamen Tour im Harz geschrieben. Bei Interesse, einfach hier bescheid geben. Strecke würde ich spontan mal so planen, dass ein durchschnittlich im Training stehender Mitteleuropäer da keine Sorgen hat und entsprechend posten. Variationen sind dann im Harz ja immer möglich.



Hallo Deichfräse,

Deine Idee ist gut, und wird sicherlich wenn rechtzeitig geplant einige Hirschreiter anlocken;

Ich dachte, man könnte die jeweilige "Haustour Gegend" der einzelnen Ritter kennenlernen; Stelle mir vor, das man jedes Jahr bei einen anderen Ritter aufschlägt, und dort evtl. auch Übernachten (Hotel/Pension) kann; so z.B von Samstag auf Sonntag.
Wenn ich in meiner Gegend dies planen würde, so würde ich die Fränkische Schweiz wählen, ne schöne Trailtour (durchaus Anspruchsvoll) durch die Felsenlabyrinthe, gemütliche Bierkeller und Abends in die Altstadt von Bamberg.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## RotwildALU (21. Juni 2010)

So,

endlich ist es soweit. Habe endlich die Zeit gehabt mein neues Bike in NRW abzuholen.
Hier die Bilder:

Ich hofffe das klappt mit dem Hochladen!

Schöne Grüsse aus Bamberg!


----------



## Fahrnix (21. Juni 2010)

RotwildALU schrieb:


> So,
> 
> endlich ist es soweit. Habe endlich die Zeit gehabt mein neues Bike in NRW abzuholen.
> Hier die Bilder:
> ...



Immer wieder schön. Gratulation .

Man merkt schon den Fahrunterschied zum Alurad?


----------



## Deichfräse (21. Juni 2010)

@Mainbiker

Das wäre natürlich ein richtiger Hammer. Ich denke, jeder hat so sein Revier vor der Tür und da wir alle bunt verstreut über Deutschland verteilt sind, könnte man eben auch ein paar nette Gegenden hierzulande kennenlernen. Das wäre so dann natürlich noch etwas individueller, wenn auch bei mancher Entfernung nicht immer ganz einfach.
Die Standardreviere kennt ja doch jeder irgendwie.
Trotzdem bastel ich mal an einer Harz-Tour, da ich sowieso im Urlaub dort durch den Forst kurbeln wollte.


Schön schön, es werden immer mehr Rotwild-Bikes und alle sehen irgendwie sehr gut aus!


@RotwildALU

Das Schutzblech ist das einzige, was ich sofort ändern würde! Ab damit, oder willst du uns die Sonne verscheuchen???


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Juni 2010)

Hab noch was vom Wochenende nachzureichen:



...allerdings fällt mir jetzt auf, dass ich viel zu oft mit dem Zoom gespielt habe


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Juni 2010)

RotwildALU schrieb:


> So,
> 
> endlich ist es soweit. Habe endlich die Zeit gehabt mein neues Bike in NRW abzuholen.
> Hier die Bilder:
> ...




Hey Klasse Bike, schaut super aus, wobei ich kein HT Fan bin, aber das HT gefällt mir super.

Viel Spass damit.

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Mainbiker363 (22. Juni 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hab noch was vom Wochenende nachzureichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...allerdings fällt mir jetzt auf, dass ich viel zu oft mit dem Zoom gespielt habe



Hey SchrottRox,

wie machste nur immer diese geilen kleinen Vids? möchte auch mal gerne eines machen.
Du hattest mal einen Clip reingestellt, und das zeigte den ziemlichen aufwand. Gehts nicht einfacher mit ner Helmcam?


@Deichfräse

Vieleicht sollten wir so ein Projekt mal anstossen? Biken mit Rittern im "Hausrevier"?
Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. Juni 2010)

@ Deichfräse

also dann bastle mal an einer Tour im Harz...   war noch nie dort radeln und wäre dabei wenn es vom Termin her passt. Juli/August sind bei uns in BaWü Schulferien, besser gesagt in der Zeit habe ich Urlaub, da ist es schlecht....  aber ab September würde es gehen????

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Juni 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hey SchrottRox,
> 
> wie machste nur immer diese geilen kleinen Vids? möchte auch mal gerne eines machen.
> Du hattest mal einen Clip reingestellt, und das zeigte den ziemlichen aufwand. Gehts nicht einfacher mit ner Helmcam?
> Mainbiker



Hi Mainbiker,

Danke für die Blumen...

Helmcam habe ich auch, nur taugt die net so viel und darum nehme ich sie meist nicht. Ausschnittsweise kann man schon Sequenzen von einer Helmcam nehmen, aber NUR Helmcam finde ich persönlich nicht soo doll.

Wenn ich alleine bin, nehme ich ein kleines Stativ, wo ich den normalen Foddo draufmache. Dann muss man halt viele Einstellungen testen und noch mehr Material filmen. Danach schnipple ich das Ganze mit dem Movie Maker zusammen. Mit ein bisschen Übung geht das in 2-3 Stunden.

...muss einem halt Spass machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (22. Juni 2010)

Servus Rotwild-Ritter,

kennt jemand die E-Mail Adresse von ADP Rotwild?

Danke.


----------



## at021971 (22. Juni 2010)

wem bei ADP möchtest Du denn eine Mail senden? Ansonsten kannst Du einfach [email protected] nehmen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## olsche (22. Juni 2010)

@SchrottRox:
Schöne Runde & auch schönes Video!
Dir ist aber schon klar das Du im Abspann 2 neue Bike-Kategorien ins Leben greufen hast? 

Aber ich finde mich da voll drin wieder 

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## grosser (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin öfters im Pfälzerwald im Bikehostel!
Das ist ein altes Forsthaus, das Stefan zum Bike-Hotel ausgebaut hat. Es bietet 11 Schlafplätze, Wäscheservice, Sauna, Bikewäsche und Bikegarage!
Stefan hat schon am Aufbau der Trans-German mitgearbeitet und gefahren, genauso die Cape Epic beendet. 
Er kennt jeden Singletrail im Pfälzerwald ( er schildert die Trails mit Udo Bölz aus) und zeigt diese einem auch als Guide (er kann auch langsam fahren)! 
Ich war schon öfters mit ihm unterwegs, bis ich keinen Singletrail mehr sehen konnte.:kotz:
Oft hat er auch von Rotwild Testbikes in seinem kleinen Shop! 
Man kann auch Tips über Fox-Gabeln und Dämpfer einholen, da er auch noch bei Toxoholic's beschäftigt ist!

Schaut euch mal die Seite an: http://www.bikeparkhostel.de

Wenn Interesse für ein Treffen besteht könnte ich mich darum kümmern!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Juni 2010)

olsche schrieb:


> @SchrottRox:
> Schöne Runde & auch schönes Video!
> Dir ist aber schon klar das Du im Abspann 2 neue Bike-Kategorien ins Leben greufen hast?
> 
> ...



Hrhrhr, da hatte ich mich mal vor ein paar Jahren im Gespräch verhaspelt - war wohl ein Bier zuviel...sollte mir wohl die beiden Wörter schützen lassen wir fanden es auch recht lustig...


----------



## harmstommy (22. Juni 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hab noch was vom Wochenende nachzureichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...allerdings fällt mir jetzt auf, dass ich viel zu oft mit dem Zoom gespielt habe



Das ist ein sehr schönes Video......
in einer sehr schönen Gegend! ! !


----------



## sakura (22. Juni 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr schönes Video......
> in einer sehr schönen Gegend! ! !



n´abend,

absolute zustimmung !


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Juni 2010)

Cooles Vid 
Wer singt denn da am Schluß?


----------



## Deichfräse (23. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem Bikeparkhostel ist ja wohl auch ´ne richtig coole Geschichte! Mir gefällt´s.

@Bolzer
Ich bin irgendwann im Zeitraum 5.7.-15.7. im Harz und würde dort mit einem Kollegen auf Tour gehen. Genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest, wird aber in Kürze bekannt gegeben.
Im September ergibt sich sicher auch noch einmal eine Möglichkeit. Bis dahin habe ich dann sicher auch noch mehr Touren gebastelt...

@all
Hat jemand zufällig ein paar Toureninfos für die Region Berchtesgaden??? Bin da wohl demnächst für 3 Wochen mit meinem Zwerg. Wenn es geht vielleicht auch ein paar kürzere Runden, die man mit ´nem Kinderanhänger fahren kann, ohne das der kleine da hinten drin zum Schüttelshake wird. Dachte da also eher an Waldautobahnen für solche Touren mit CD+Croozer. Für´s E1 und die Solotour darf´s dann halt voll geländegängig sein.
Danke, schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (23. Juni 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Cooles Vid
> Wer singt denn da am Schluß?



Das letzte Liedchen ist von Hans Söllner, das erste von E.S.T. - ich hoffe es gibt nicht wieder Ärger mit den Urheberrechten

@harmstommy: Ja, unsere Gegend - das Hohenloher Land - hat schon auch so seine Reize. Aber man muss sie suchen bzw. kennen


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2010)

Ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs. An der Urft- und Rurtalsperre im Nationalpark Eifel. Schöne Gegend dort. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 



























Wo ich sonst noch so rum fahre, könnt ihr in meinem neuen Tourtagebuch auf www.jmr-biking.de lesen und anschauen. 

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## SchrottRox (23. Juni 2010)

Wow, Bild Nr.2 hat Postkartenformat! Da kann unser Zaisenhäuser Weiher nicht mithalten
Doch - richtig schön


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Juni 2010)

Früh morgens ist das Licht immer gut zum fotografieren. Hab noch mehr solcher Bilder mit den Spiegelungen im Wasser. 

Dein Filmchen gefällt mir übrigens auch sehr gut. Die Outtakes kann ich gut nachempfinden. Ist schon immer einen Rennerei. Das Lied ist der Knaller. 

Im Moment fahr ich lieber als zu filmen.


----------



## akw (23. Juni 2010)

Coole Fotos,

wo bekommt man denn das Topeak Team Trikot? Suche schon lange danach. Würde gut zum Bike meiner Frau passen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Juni 2010)

@ Deichfräse

der Julitermin geht nicht...  vor meinem Urlaub hat mein Kollege Urlaub, den muss ich im Juli vertreten und dann ist doch auch noch Fußball WM   ;-)    aber wenn du was für September planst, dann lass es mich wissen.

@grosser

jaja, der Pfälzer Wald, es ist richtig schön dort und fast vor meiner Haustüre. Die ausgeschilderten Touren "Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald" bin ich schon abgefahren...  aber mit GPS, denn leider fehlt manchmal die Beschilderung, was so denke ich, nicht an den "Ausschilderern" liegt. Auch eine gute Idee, vielleicht bekommt man mal einige Rotwild-Ritter zusammen......


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2010)

akw schrieb:


> Coole Fotos,
> 
> wo bekommt man denn das Topeak Team Trikot? Suche schon lange danach. Würde gut zum Bike meiner Frau passen.



Die Topeak-Ergon-Kombi habe ich vom bike Festival in Willingen mitgebracht. Gab es dort am Ergon-Stand für 110  zu kaufen. Vielleicht mal ne freundliche Mail an Ergon schicken? Trikot oder Hose einzeln jeweils 60 , da wir aber 3,5 Sätze gekauft haben, gab es nochmals Rabbat.


----------



## akw (24. Juni 2010)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Werds mal mit ner freundlichen Mail versuchen.


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Juni 2010)

Ob das schon der fertige Finish des R.X2 ist???






Testcamp Slovenia 2010, gesehen in facebook.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Juni 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ob das schon der fertige Finish des R.X2 ist???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teastcamp Slowenia? 
Wo die sich überall rumtreiben 
Cooles X2 Design finde ich. Aggressiv und nicht so buntischhh


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juni 2010)

neue reifen von conti?

trailking?


----------



## prodigy (24. Juni 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> neue reifen von conti?
> 
> trailking?



der/die? Rubber Queen ist für den amerikanischen Markt umgelabelt auf Trail King. Der Name scheint etwas anstößig zu sein für die Amis 

Design von dem R.X2 gefällt super gut


----------



## Orakel (24. Juni 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ob das schon der fertige Finish des R.X2 ist???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit dem Design könnt ich mich auch anfreunden.
Aber net mit dem Marzocchi Dämpfer in die serie


----------



## acid-driver (24. Juni 2010)

markotzi ist ja nur drin, weil der schley auf den mist steht^^


----------



## waldhase (24. Juni 2010)

@Design
Hoffe Rotwild macht mal wieder etwas mit Rot+Schwarz.
Apropos Reifen, ich fahre gerade Michelin Wild´r Race 26x2,3. Super Reifen und endlich Pannensicherheit!!


----------



## at021971 (24. Juni 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ob das schon der fertige Finish des R.X2 ist???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Bike-Design gefällt mir. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie das bei dem 2011er Monocoque R.R2 FS umsetzen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Juni 2010)

wenn ich das auf facebook richtig gelesen habe ist das X2 immer noch im prototypenstadium und das design noch nicht entgültig.
Bei dem X2 könnt ich schwach werden...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2010)

Entwarnung: Das Design ist noch im Prototypenstadium. Sieht trotzdem schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## Orakel (25. Juni 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Entwarnung: Das Design ist noch im Prototypenstadium. Sieht trotzdem schon ganz gut aus.


das haben die Jungs von Rotwild nur für uns gemacht  um zusehn wie es uns gefällt/ankommt, und da sie ja hier abundan  mitlesen, ziehen sie ihre schlüse daraus  für das Finaledesign


----------



## snoopy-bike (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo Rotwild - Ritter!!

mal was ganz anderes, trauriges (zumindest für mich)!! 

Aus persönlichen Gründen muss ich folgendes Verkaufen:

*Rotwild R.R2 HT aus 2010 !!* *XTR-Ausstatung bzw. SRAM Größe "L*"

*ACHTUNG!! Das Rad ist noch keine 500 km gefahren!!!!
Kein Sturz, eigentlich wie NEU!*

*Das Rad hat einen regulären VK von 4.799, - ist im Moment aber getuned und wiegt 8,7kg - 8,8kg und der Preis lag bei 5.200,-...*

Genaue Ausstatuung oder gewünschte Änderungen, sowie Preisverhandlung per PM!!!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. Juni 2010)

Hier noch Bilder vom gestrigen Ausritt 













Schönes Wochenende

Mainbiker


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2010)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild - Ritter!!
> 
> mal was ganz anderes, trauriges (zumindest für mich)!!
> 
> ...



Schade um das schöne R2. Hoffentlich findest du einen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## snoopy-bike (25. Juni 2010)

Ja, hoffentlich jemand der es zu würdigen weiß!

Für den Käufer wirds ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## MChaosbiker (25. Juni 2010)

Mal sehen obs geklappt hat , mit hochladen  bin bisher 100KM gefahren , ist schon ein feines Bike  hab noch ne 185mm Scheibe vorne montiert , ist schon ein mächtiger Unterschied in Punkto Bremsleistung ....


----------



## Deichfräse (25. Juni 2010)

Das X2 in dem Design: sehr geil!!!
Das X2 mit ähnlichem Design: z.B. ein paar dezenten roten Anteilen, da wo es jetzt grau ist, könnte auch ganz nett aussehen.

Aber egal wie, das Bike ist einfach ein Hammer!

@Mainbiker
Versuch wäre es wert. Ich denke jeder hier könnte ein Schmankerl beitragen.


Donnerstag kann ich einen Termin für den Harz im Juli bekanntgeben.
Im September könnte man das auch zu einem kleinen Saisonabschluss-Treffen machen.

@Bolzer
Da bekommen wir sicher etwas gebacken im September. Muss halt nur noch das Wetter mitmachen dann. Auch hier kann ich in den nächsten Tagen schon mal ein paar Termine vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (26. Juni 2010)

Jo, das X2 tät mir auch noch gefallen...

Ich hab aber eben erst mal das E1 "Bikeparktauglich" gemacht. Na ja, zumindest ein bisschen
Die teuren Bontrager Laufräder mussten einem Satz güldener Sun-Felgen weichen, die CrankBrothers-Variostütze kam weg und ein Paar Flatpedals kamen auch noch hin. Wiegt das Teil doch glatt mal 1,5 Kilo mehr...

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich mein Tourenrad auf der Freeridestrecke vom Bikepark Osternohe macht Gewichtstechnisch ist es auf jeden Fall immer noch sechs Kilo leichter als das Rocky RMX Na ja, ich fahr ja auch nimmer so wild - zwei, drei mal damit runterfahren und gut ist






EDIT: Wo ich gerade das Bild sehe fällt mir ein, dass noch ein Schutz für den Schlepplift hinten ran muss...


----------



## SchrottRox (27. Juni 2010)

So, zurück vom Bikepark - alles gut gegangen, sowohl für Fahrer als auch für das Material...

Und was soll ich sagen? Das E1 ist durchaus auch für Bikeparkeinsätze zu gebrauchen. OK, bei der Komponentenauswahl sollte man vielleicht nicht so sehr auf Leichtigkeit achten. Selbst die FOX-36 Float hat sich wacker geschlagen. Gut die Bremsen sind nicht mit ner Code zu vergleichen, aber geht scho

Paar kleine Eindrücke, leider unscharf, geköpft,...





















Trotz dem etwas zu großen Rahmen, lässt sich das Gerät ganz gut händeln. Aber ich machs nie wieder...ich versprechs


----------



## sakura (27. Juni 2010)

hallöchen,



Deichfräse schrieb:


> Das X2 in dem Design: sehr geil!!!
> Das X2 mit ähnlichem Design: z.B. ein paar dezenten roten Anteilen, da wo es jetzt grau ist, könnte auch ganz nett aussehen.
> ...



also die farbkombi *rot* und *grau/ silber* auf neutralem schwarzen grund hat auch was.



Deichfräse schrieb:


> Aber *egal *wie, das Bike ist einfach ein Hammer!



soll heißen es könnte auch *rosa* sein ?


----------



## Deichfräse (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn´s das X2 in einer Lady-Version gibt, dann darf´s meinetwegen auch rosa sein. Ansonsten besser nicht!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juni 2010)

Heute geht auch Schwarz-Rot-Gold

Ole, ole, ole, ole.........


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Juni 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So, zurück vom Bikepark - alles gut gegangen, sowohl für Fahrer als auch für das Material...
> 
> Und was soll ich sagen? Das E1 ist durchaus auch für Bikeparkeinsätze zu gebrauchen. OK, bei der Komponentenauswahl sollte man vielleicht nicht so sehr auf Leichtigkeit achten. Selbst die FOX-36 Float hat sich wacker geschlagen. Gut die Bremsen sind nicht mit ner Code zu vergleichen, aber geht scho
> 
> ...



Warum nicht?
Sieht so aus, als hättest Du jede Menge Spass gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (28. Juni 2010)

Spass hatte ich - trotz der Hitze unter dem Panzer...

Kleines Filmchen von der Aktion:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Juni 2010)

Schon wieder ein cooles Filmchen vom Al 
HAst es ja ganz schön krachen lassen mit Deinem Enduro.
Nimmst jede Schanze, wo andere herumfahren


----------



## waldhase (28. Juni 2010)

BREMSE!
Habe keine Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen, welche Bremsbeläge benutzen die "B24-Bremser"? Muss es original Formular sein oder welche Beläge könnt Ihr aus Erfahrung empfehlen?
VG.
WH.


----------



## uphillking (28. Juni 2010)

Wobei, ehrlich gesagt, das ja wohl nur kleine Hüpferchen sind.
Dafür reichten auch 100mm locker aus.
Unter nem richtigen Bikepark stell ich mir deutlich mehr vor.


----------



## at021971 (29. Juni 2010)

Nachfolgende ein paar Eindrücke unseres diesjährigen AlpX. Da wir aber diesmal die eine Woche unseres eigentlichen Bikeurlaubs am Gardasee verbringen werden, blieb für den AlpX nur ein Tag. 

Also ging es mit dem Sonnenaufgang um 5:15 Uhr in Bad Aibling los. Und rund 22,5 h, 377 km und 1800 hm später wurde erst Torbole (dem Lago erst einen Besuch abzustatten, ist bei so etwas ja irgendwie Pflicht) und dann das Hotel in Arco erreichten.

Kufstein im Zeichen der Burg...
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/682027"]
	
[/URL]

Die zweieiige Zwillinge - 2008er und 2009er Rotwild R.GT1...




Kramsach...




Ruine Kropfsberg am Eingang zum Zillertal...
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/682030"]
	
[/URL]

Der Inn bei Jenbach...
[URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/682031"]
	
[/URL]

Und noch mal die Beiden, die den ganzen Wahnsinn erst möglich gemacht haben... 




Blick auf die Bergwelt oberhalb von Innsbruck, beim Aufstieg zum Brenner...


 

Blick von der alten Brennerstrasse auf die Brennerautobahn. In einer Woche geht es dann über diesen eher traditionellen Weg an den Gardasee...


 

Unterhalb der Brennerautobahn...




Und schließlich der Brenner Pass... 


 

Die Franzenfeste... 


 

Zum Abschluss noch mal unsere Rotwild Formation in Brixen... 




Und bevor es dunkel wurde, noch ein Teil des Eisack Radweges, der teilweise über eine stillgelegte Bahntrasse und vor Bozen durch etliche ehemalige Eisenbahntunnel geführt wird... 




Danach neigte sich der Tag so langsam aber sicher seinem Ende entgegen. Der Rest des Weges ging dann ohne Photodokumentation aber im Lichtkegel der Lupine Betty und Sigma PowerLED Black weiter.

Zum Nachahmen (nicht) empfohlen.... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Juni 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wobei, ehrlich gesagt, das ja wohl nur kleine Hüpferchen sind.
> Dafür reichten auch 100mm locker aus.
> Unter nem richtigen Bikepark stell ich mir deutlich mehr vor.



Mein Kommentar ist ja auch so zu lesen 
HAst es ja ganz schön "krachen" lassen mit Deinem Enduro.

Obwohl: es war zumindest in seinem Vid keiner zu sehen der weiter hüpft 

Erst mal nachmachen und das ohne Sturz...

http://www.clipfish.de/video/3319839/lol-das-war-nix/


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Juni 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nachfolgende ein paar Eindrücke unseres diesjährigen AlpX. Da wir aber diesmal die eine Woche unseres eigentlichen Bikeurlaubs am Gardasee verbringen werden, blieb für den AlpX nur ein Tag.
> 
> Also ging es mit dem Sonnenaufgang um 5:15 Uhr in Bad Aibling los. Und rund 22,5 h, 377 km und 1800 hm später wurde erst Torbole (dem Lago erst einen Besuch abzustatten, ist bei so etwas ja irgendwie Pflicht) und dann das Hotel in Arco erreichten.
> 
> ...



Klasse Doku. und Erlebnisbericht


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Juni 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar ist ja auch so zu lesen
> HAst es ja ganz schön "krachen" lassen mit Deinem Enduro.
> 
> Obwohl: es war zumindest in seinem Vid keiner zu sehen der weiter hüpft
> ...



Ich danke Dir für meine Verteidigung Aber mit meinen 44 Lenzen auf dem Buckel muss ich mir bestimmt nimmer die hohen Drops geben
Aber Uphillking hat Recht...für diese Hüpfer täten 100 mm locker ausreichen, manche (junge) nehmen auch ein Hardtail - allerdings für meine geschundenen Knochen nehme ich lieber eight inches


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Juni 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Klasse Doku. und Erlebnisbericht



Volle Zustimmung

...und bissl Neid


----------



## Andreas S. (29. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> BREMSE!
> Habe keine Erfahrung mit Scheibenbremsen, welche Bremsbeläge benutzen die "B24-Bremser"? Muss es original Formular sein oder welche Beläge könnt Ihr aus Erfahrung empfehlen?
> VG.
> WH.


hallo,
ich habe die Besten Erfahrungen mit original Belägen in der Sintermetall Ausführung gemacht.Lange Lebensdauer sehr gute Verzögerung.
Allerdings fahre ich selten bei Regen .
Solange Garantie auf die Bremsanlage besteht würde ich sowieso original Teile benutzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (29. Juni 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nachfolgende ein paar Eindrücke unseres diesjährigen AlpX. Da wir aber diesmal die eine Woche unseres eigentlichen Bikeurlaubs am Gardasee verbringen werden, blieb für den AlpX nur ein Tag.
> 
> Also ging es mit dem Sonnenaufgang um 5:15 Uhr in Bad Aibling los. Und rund 22,5 h, 377 km und 1800 hm später wurde erst Torbole (dem Lago erst einen Besuch abzustatten, ist bei so etwas ja irgendwie Pflicht) und dann das Hotel in Arco erreichten.
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

Glückwunsch zum AlpX; 

Ich freu mich für Euch, denn es schaut auf den Bildern aus als hättet Ihr Super Wetter gehabt; Irgendwie bin ich auch etwas neidvoll, da ich  meinen geplanten Alpencross vermutlich absagen muss (Knieprobleme).
Mal schaun, habe noch bis anfang September Zeit.

Tolle Bilder, Super Dokumentation.
Respekt

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## at021971 (29. Juni 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ...Ich freu mich für Euch, denn es schaut auf den Bildern aus als hättet Ihr Super Wetter gehabt; Irgendwie bin ich auch etwas neidvoll, da ich meinen geplanten Alpencross vermutlich absagen muss (Knieprobleme).
> Mal schaun, habe noch bis anfang September Zeit....


 
Danke, danke! Das Wetter war in der Tat klasse. Wir wollten das eigentlich eine Woche früher machen. Da ist es aber an den Wetterbedingungen diesseits der Alpen gescheitert. Und wenn man non-stop fast 24 Stunden, Tag und Nacht radelt, dann will man wenigstens optimale Bedingungen haben. 

In der Nacht, in der Gegend von Trento, zog zwar ein Gewitter auf, der dann einsetzende Regen war aber so minmal, dass man man ihn vernachlässigen konnte.

Auch tagsüber war es schön sonnig und angenehm warm, aber nicht heiß. Und in der Nacht, selbst bis knapp vier Uhr am Morgen, hatte es auf der Alpensüdseite Temperaturen, die eigentlich keine Jacke erfordert hätten.

War ein netter Selbsterfahrungstripp, zum Ausloten der eigenen Grenzen, den wir wohl so schnell nicht nochmal machen werden. Hier war der Weg das Ziel. Nächste Woche werden wir als Ausgleich für die doch einfache Streckenführung, uns am Gardasee in richtigem Gelände austoben.

Bemerkenswert war aber, dass selbst nach ~377 km am Stück die Grenze des Machbaren noch nicht erreicht war.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## bikereal (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Leutz,

@ at021971

tolle Bilder tolle Bikes 

Und jetzt ne Frage an alle, hab gesehen das das eine der beiden Bikes die 
zweiteiligen Formularscheiben drauf hat. Überlege mir, wenn es an der Zeit ist meine zu tauschen die drauf zu machen. Hat jemand Erfahrung? bzw. kannst du at021971 was dazu sagen?

Gruß 

Phil


----------



## at021971 (29. Juni 2010)

Das 2008er R.GT1 hat eine Formula The One Bremsanlage. Die Scheiben wurden auch nachträglich drauf gemacht. Sind sehr leicht (~120 g bei 180 mm) und sehen gut aus. Deutlich besser als meine Magura Ventidisks. Das Rot ist auch wiklich rot. Es gibt sie, glaube ich, nur nach dem 6-Loch Standard.

Neue Scheiben zu kaufen, wenn es an der Zeit ist, kann sehr lange dauern. Meine andere Magura Marta ist seit 2002 auf dem Bike und hat mittlerweile 3 AlpX und ~15.000 km auf dem Buckel.

Wegen der Scheiben mußt Du Dich glaube ich sputen, denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es sie nicht mehr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Juni 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert war aber, dass selbst nach ~377 km am Stück die Grenze des Machbaren noch nicht erreicht war.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Momentmal, vertehe ich das richtig, Ihr seit durchgefahren?!


----------



## at021971 (29. Juni 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Momentmal, vertehe ich das richtig, Ihr seit durchgefahren?!


 
Ja klar. Das war das Ziel der Übung. 'AlpX in one Day'.....nonstop! Naja, zum Trinken und Essen haben wir natürlich schon mal gehalten. 

Guß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (29. Juni 2010)

Hier die Aufzeichung des GPX-Track durch meinen Garmin Oregon. Die Datei-Endung muß wieder in ZIP geändert werden, damit es funktioniert. 

Wer keine SW hat, die GPX lesen kann, nimmt einfach Google Earth.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Juni 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ja klar. Das war das Ziel der Übung. 'AlpX in one Day'.....nonstop! Naja, zum Trinken und Essen haben wir natürlich schon mal gehalten.
> 
> Guß
> Thomas



Ihr seit ja verrückt .....
Welches Smily nehme ich nur?
 oder


----------



## at021971 (30. Juni 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja verrückt .....
> Welches Smily nehme ich nur?
> oder


 
Alex, ich tendiere dazu, dass Dein erstes Smiley  die Aktion schon sehr gut beschreibt...hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Ein bissel Verrücktheit sollte man sich auch im Alter bewahren!  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (30. Juni 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert war aber, dass selbst nach ~377 km am Stück die Grenze des Machbaren noch nicht erreicht war.




Hi Thomas,

ich kann nur sagen "Hut ab", das ist wirklich eine Leistung...   377 km am Stück, brutal!!!!

Zähle mich selbst auch eher zu den Ausdauerradlern, als zu den Racern, sitze dann auch gern mal 6 bis 10 Stunden (wegen Familie geht das aber nur wenige Male im Jahr) auf dem Rad und kurble dabei gut über 130 km...   aber das reicht mir dann...   und ihr macht locker das 3-fache....  unglaublich, stark!!!!!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Juni 2010)

moin!!!
ich war mal wieder mit meinem oldtimer auf fototour.
viel spaß beim gucken!!!
gruß dennis


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Juni 2010)

...Oldie but goodie

Schöne pics!


----------



## Dr.Workshop (30. Juni 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...Oldie but goodie
> 
> Schöne pics!



danke dir!

leider hats mich 2std nach den aufnahmen am sprung, der auf dem vorletzen bild zu sehen ist, (unter anderem auch der auf dem foto welches den schriftzug an meinem allerwertesten zeigt), richtig zerlegt.................

ich bin eingeschlagen wie ne bombe. keine ahnung was genau passiert ist aber ich hab mal voll den adler übern lenker gemacht und mich hats fett in die landschaft gesteckt. 
leider hats mein handgelenk dabei erwischt. zum glück nix gebrochen aber trotzdem aua.

fazit: hinterrad hats rausgehanuen, schaltauge verbogen, bremsleitung geknickt. 

mal gucken was noch kommt............habs noch nicht wieder angeschaut da ich vom arzt eh erstmal zwangspause verabreicht bekommen hab.


----------



## Orakel (1. Juli 2010)

@Dr.workshop
gute Besserung.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. Juli 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Alex, ich tendiere dazu, dass Dein erstes Smiley  die Aktion schon sehr gut beschreibt...hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Ein bissel Verrücktheit sollte man sich auch im Alter bewahren!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




Hallo Thomas,

wie biste denn mit dem Oregon zufrieden? Habe bisher das 60CSX und möchte aufs Oregon450 oder 550 umsteigen.

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. Juli 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Dr.workshop
> gute Besserung.



thx


----------



## at021971 (2. Juli 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ...wie biste denn mit dem Oregon zufrieden? Habe bisher das 60CSX und möchte aufs Oregon450 oder 550 umsteigen...


 
Der Oregon 550 ist schon klasse. Er ist schnell im Bildaufbau der Karten. Und das bei einem deutlich größeren Bildschirm mit höherer Auflösung als z.B. Der Edge 705. Aber er ist kein echter Biketacho wie der Edge. Es ist ein echtes Outdoor Gerät mit Bike Funktionen. Eher auf einem Alpencross daheim als auf der heimatlichen Trainingsrunde. Einzig der durch den Touchscreen dunkle Bildschirm ist nicht so toll, das er in bestimmten Situationen und Lichteinfall, schwer abzulesen ist.

Ich habe mich bei dem 22 h AlpX für den Oregon entschieden und den Edge daheim gelassen, weil man hier halt im Betrieb die Batterien wechseln kann. Beim Edge ist hingegen nach 15 h Schluss. Ansonsten werde ich aber am Bike eher den Edge nehmen. Der biete in der Summe einfach mehr bikespezifische Funktionen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (2. Juli 2010)

@Dr.Workshop
Au Backe...hab mir vor ziemlich genau 24 Jahren das Handgelenk verletzt. Anscheinend nix gebrochen, aber trotzdem drei Wochen Gips. Hab heute noch manchmal Probleme damit, knackst auch immer bei einer bestimmten Bewegung Hoffe Du kommst besser davon und erholst Dich schnell. 
Dass Dir natürlich ein paar hinter die Löffel gehöhren, weil Du das guuuute Rad zerstört hast (oder beinahe) brauch ich ja nicht zu erwähnen

Also - hoffe auf baldige Genesung


----------



## Dr.Workshop (2. Juli 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> @Dr.Workshop
> Au Backe...hab mir vor ziemlich genau 24 Jahren das Handgelenk verletzt. Anscheinend nix gebrochen, aber trotzdem drei Wochen Gips. Hab heute noch manchmal Probleme damit, knackst auch immer bei einer bestimmten Bewegung Hoffe Du kommst besser davon und erholst Dich schnell.
> Dass Dir natürlich ein paar hinter die Löffel gehöhren, weil Du das guuuute Rad zerstört hast (oder beinahe) brauch ich ja nicht zu erwähnen
> 
> Also - hoffe auf baldige Genesung



 das rad ist kratzerfrei dank kfz-steinschlagfolie  nur meine five-ten schuhe haben wohl etwas von der extrem weichen gummisohle am rahmen gelassen. muss ich bei gelegenheit mal abkratzen
der rahmen sieht dann immernoch "fast" aus wie neu
nur frag ich mich wie ich mir den schnellspanner verbiegen konnte.....
das rad muss wohl rausgeflutscht sein beim absprung aber ganz glauben will ich das nicht....kein schimmer was da schief gegangen ist.

soweit ist mein handgelenk wieder fit, nur bin ich noch etwas eingeschränkt in der elastizität meiner bänder. hatte drei tage nen flexverband und dadurch hat sich wohl die sehne ratzfatz verkürzt. ich denke es bleiben aber keine dauerschäden.


----------



## SchrottRox (2. Juli 2010)

Sakradie...das kann ich mir auch net erklären...aber irgend nen Grund muss es ja geben, dass heute nur noch Schraubachsen dran sind
Mir ist in meinen langen Jahren MTB auf jeden Fall noch keine Felge "rausgefallen", aber vielleicht hats dich halt so doof reingehauen, dass die Kräfte einfach stärker waren. Machst ja auch mächtige "Hüpfer"


----------



## Andi_72 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kurze Frage zum Thema active-linkage System:

Wie wartet/pflegt ihr die Lager? Jedesmal ausbauen, fetten? Oder Sprühöl/-Fett in den Spalt einbringen? Vorher den Schmutz mit Reiniger kurz rausspülen?

Mein Hirsch hat jetzt 1200km runter (jungtier) und erzeugt ein sanftes knacken, welches von den Lagern stammen könnte...
Will deswegen (noch) nicht alles zerbasteln...ist selbst im Keller zu heiß

Danke!


----------



## Orakel (3. Juli 2010)

@Andi 72
ich schau immer so nach 1 1/2 jahren nach den lagern, wäre dann bei mir so ca.2500km,
zuerst würde ich aber einfach gründlich Reinigen, Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmonemt kontrollieren, nachschauen obs immer noch knarzt,Knackt,und dann erst zerlegen.
Anleitung findest du auf  http://service.rotwild.de/


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Schnuckis,

wie ich sehe, wird die Liste mit Verletzten und ", die Ein-Tages-AlpX" fahren länger - bekommt Euch die Sonne nicht??? Ne, Respekt Gold würde ich mal sagen - was kommt als nächstes? Trans Europa in drei Tagen...

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage - wie Ihr wisst, fahre ich ein 2009er R1 FS in Größe S - wie passt denn bei Euch die Flasche in den Trinkflaschenhalter am Sitzrohr? Ich will meinen Halter nicht zerbrechen und habe ihn "tiefer gelegt".  Erste Tests verliefen positiv, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja eine bessere Idee. In dem Foto sieht man meinen Prototypen No. 1.  Dadurch, dass die Flasche sehr tief hängt, bleibt das ganze relativ stabil, aber wirklich schön sieht es noch nicht aus. Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich mir eine Alu (oder Carbon) Schiene baue und den Halter daran schraube...




Was denkt ihr?
  Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Juli 2010)

Was hälst du von einer kleineren Flasche?
z.B.500ml






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## acid-driver (4. Juli 2010)

oder nem anderen halter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knaller2010 (4. Juli 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Was hälst du von einer kleineren Flasche?
> z.B.500ml



Ist schon 'ne 600ml... - selbst ne 500 wird eng...
...aber Danke - ein Versuch wird es wert sein...


----------



## Andreas S. (4. Juli 2010)

ich hab nen xs Rahmen und da gehts.


----------



## Dr.Workshop (4. Juli 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Sakradie...das kann ich mir auch net erklären...aber irgend nen Grund muss es ja geben, dass heute nur noch Schraubachsen dran sind
> Mir ist in meinen langen Jahren MTB auf jeden Fall noch keine Felge "rausgefallen", aber vielleicht hats dich halt so doof reingehauen, dass die Kräfte einfach stärker waren. Machst ja auch mächtige "Hüpfer"




ich depp hab mich zu der abfahrt überreden lassen, wollte eigtl. ne andere strecke runter.

schei*e!!!!..........mein rahmen is futsch hab ich gestern festgestellt  ich könnt mir so in den ar*** beissen!!!!
hab das neue schaltauge rein und nen neuen schnellspanner, jetz sitzt das laufrad schief und schleift an der schwinge aber nicht wenig. das laufrad sitzt fest. mein hinterbau hat wohl nen fetten schlag von der seite bekommen.
hab schon mit meinem rotwildkumpel gesprochen, der meint er schaut mal ob er mir sowas noch irgendwoher besorgen kann, die chancen stehen aber nicht gut wegen des alters. ich könnt so :kotz: 
weitere info´s folgen.

kacke da. das waren dann wohl die ersten und letzten foto´s in aktion mit dem baby.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Juli 2010)

Servus Knaller2010,

der Rotwild-Carbon-Flaschenhalter sieht wirklich gut aus, ich habe den auch dran...    bei meinem sitzt die Flasche brutal fest, meine Flaschen haben schon fast Riefen. Dafür brauche ich aber keine Angst zu haben, dass sie mir rausfällt ;-)

Klar, am Sitzrohr befestigt bekommst du die Flasche nicht mehr am Oberrohr vorbei. Hast du es mal mit einem Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Einstieg probiert. Bis ich mir einen Trinkrucksack zugelegt habe, hatte ich einen solchen von BBB an meinem Specialized, passte eine 1 l Flasche rein und sah noch gut aus.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Knaller2010 (4. Juli 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Servus Knaller2010,
> 
> Hast du es mal mit einem Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Einstieg probiert.
> 
> ...




Danke Bolzer, acid driver und Hangschieber,

ich habe mal ein paar Fotos auf den Seiten hier gecheckt - tatsächlich nutzen viele die "Alu-mit-Seiteingriff" Variante. Jetzt probier ich aber erst einmal den Topeak X-dreh aus. Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus...

Danke schon mal für die ganzen schnellen Antworten! Ich werde auch nochmal bei Rotwild anfragen, was so empfohlen wird... (ich werde Euch alle weiteren Testergebnisse - inkl. Topeak mitteilen...)

Greetz
Knaller2010


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juli 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage zum Thema active-linkage System:
> 
> ...



1x im Jahr zerlegen, Abdeckkappen von den Lagern nehmen, mit Fett füllen & alles wieder zusammen bauen.
Meist gehen die Lager wegen Rost kaputt.
Das Fett von Werk aus ist für das Lager zu wenig, es dreht sich.
Kondenswasser führt dann zum Rost.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Knaller2010,

hatte dieses X-Ding zuvor auch ausprobiert (nur von einem anderen Hersteller)...    das baut aber gut 1 cm auf, das hat mir damals optisch nicht gefallen....   aber du hast ja deine Luftpumpe auf der einen Seite angebracht, vielleicht fällt es dann gar nicht so auf.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Juli 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ich depp hab mich zu der abfahrt überreden lassen, wollte eigtl. ne andere strecke runter.
> 
> schei*e!!!!..........mein rahmen is futsch hab ich gestern festgestellt  ich könnt mir so in den ar*** beissen!!!!
> hab das neue schaltauge rein und nen neuen schnellspanner, jetz sitzt das laufrad schief und schleift an der schwinge aber nicht wenig. das laufrad sitzt fest. mein hinterbau hat wohl nen fetten schlag von der seite bekommen.
> ...



Schöner Mist.
Hoffe Du bekommst das wieder hin.
Sei froh, dass Dir nix passiert ist 
Immerhin, Deine Bilder waren stark


----------



## wildtor (5. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen!

@ Dr. workshop: klasse bilder  aber auch schöner mist einfach zum  mit deinem rahmen...

aber wie alex erwähnte hauptsach du bisch noch heile, gell! 

hier mal ein paar impressionen aus dem schönen odenwald bei heidelberch und meinem x1erle...
wobei dass erste bild noch von dem sehr "herbstigen" aprilwetter zeugt 

grüsse,
wildtor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Juli 2010)

danke für euer mitgefühl! 

mir gehts wieder tuti. habt schon recht, die gesundheit geht vor.
ist aber einfach ärgerlich weil ich mich hab überreden lassen. die innere stimme hat halt doch immer recht.
mein rotwildmensch tut nun sein bestes, dass ich es wieder flott kriege aber versprechen kann mir das keiner.

tja, dann gibts wohl nen neues gestell wenn ich mal wieder geld hab in 100jahren oder so


----------



## Orakel (5. Juli 2010)

Dr.Workshop schrieb:


> ist aber einfach ärgerlich weil ich mich hab überreden lassen.


ein Kumpel redet auch schon seit jahren auf mich ein, mit in den Bikepark zugehn, aber Mensch und Material ist mir da zu schade.
Da sag ich nur " von anderen Lernen heisst fürs leben lernen"


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Juli 2010)

wildtor schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar impressionen aus dem schönen odenwald bei heidelberch und meinem x1erle...
> wobei dass erste bild noch von dem sehr "herbstigen" aprilwetter zeugt
> 
> grüsse,
> wildtor



Warum sind die Bilder so gross?


----------



## Dr.Workshop (5. Juli 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ein Kumpel redet auch schon seit jahren auf mich ein, mit in den Bikepark zugehn, aber Mensch und Material ist mir da zu schade.
> Da sag ich nur " von anderen Lernen heisst fürs leben lernen"






stimmt auf eine weise aber auf der anderen seite brauch ich kein extrem mtb wenn ich nicht extrem fahre. der bikepark ist ja nicht schuld wenn man stürzt.
jeder der dh oder fr fährt, kennt auch die risiken. man muss auch mit materialverlust rechnen, im härtefall auch mit verletzungen. wer das nicht akzeptiert muss es auch ehrlich gesagt lassen.
das hauptproblem war einfach, dass ich meiner inneren stimme nicht gefolgt bin. ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir gedacht "was solls! haut schon hin, hasts ja drauf "............passiert mir so nicht mehr 
die liebe gott hatte andere pläne mit mir.


----------



## Schmittler (5. Juli 2010)

Von mir auch mal ein Bild mit Roß und Reiter. 





Mal sehen wie lange ich den Rahmen noch fahren kann. Bedingt durch einen Sturz in Frammersbach mit heftigem Lenkereinschlag ins Oberrohr gibts eine schöne Delle inkl. Risse im Lack. Wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen obs nur der Lack oder auch das Alu ist...


----------



## wildtor (5. Juli 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Warum sind die Bilder so gross?



Hab das riesenmonsterformat ausm blog von nem mitfahrer übernommen.... d.h. bilder einfach rübergezogen und mich nicht um die grösse gekümmert...

hat mich dann auch vom sockel gehauen als ich das resultat sah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2010)

R.E1 2011 Prototype:










???:





Rotwild Präsentation in Saalbach Hinterglemm.


----------



## Orakel (7. Juli 2010)

@jmr
du machst einen ganz heiss und das vor dem Spiel der Spiele


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2010)

Fußball ist für mich das nebensächlichste auf der Welt.


----------



## Andi_72 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo.
Herzlichen Dank für die Tipps zur Pflege des Lagers. 
Bin bei meiner schon einige Tage dauernden Verursacher-Suche eines Knackgeräusches nun fündig geworden. Es sind nicht die Klassiker wie Vorbau oder Lager, sondern der Rahmen selber.
Wenn ich Oberrohr und Unterrohr leicht gegeneinander "verbiege", ensteht ein helles Knackgeräusch, gelegentlich auch ein "Entlastungsknacken", wenn ich den Rahmen anhebe.
Am Rahmen, Nähten ist nichts zu sehen. Möchte auch (noch) nicht vom Schlimmsten ausgehen...
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Danke!


----------



## Deichfräse (7. Juli 2010)

Ein neues E1???
Ich meine die Rahmenform gefällt mir schon recht gut, wie eben auch bei der X-Serie.
Dürfte wohl noch etwas stabiler sein in der Form.
...muss ich wohl schon wieder ein wenig mit Sparen beginnen...

Meine Harz-Tournee muss ich ersteinmal absagen. Die in Frage kommenden Termine sind leider voll belegt.
Dann wird´s eben im September noch einen kleinen Ausflug geben.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Juli 2010)

habs neulich in witten gesehen, sieht nach laune aus


----------



## Knaller2010 (8. Juli 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Herzlichen Dank für die Tipps zur Pflege des Lagers.
> Bin bei meiner schon einige Tage dauernden Verursacher-Suche eines Knackgeräusches nun fündig geworden. Es sind nicht die Klassiker wie Vorbau oder Lager, sondern der Rahmen selber.
> 
> ...


 

Hi,
tritt das Knacken auch beim Drehen des Lenkers auf? Bei mir kam ein "Knack" von den Bowdenzugaufnahmen am Oberrohr vorne. Habe einwenig Fett auf die Endkappen gepackt und weg war es... (vorher habe ich aber alles andere zerlegt und gefettet wie ein Wilder)

Greetz
Knaller 2010


----------



## Orakel (8. Juli 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Fußball ist für mich das nebensächlichste auf der Welt.


solche solls auch geben 
wie es scheind hat das neue R E1 ein Tapered Steuerrohr


----------



## bikereal (8. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Schade das wir kein Weltmeister geworden sind.
Naja hauptsache Rotwild baut weiter so "weltmeisterliche" Bikes!
Denke das wird was wenn ich mir das X2 und das E1 anschau.

Gruß 

Phil


----------



## Andi_72 (8. Juli 2010)

@Knaller2010 alles schon besprüht...auch Gabelholme, Flaschenhalter, Spacer, Vorbaudeckel...

linke Hand ans Oberrohr, rechte ans Unterrohr, leichter Druck und es knackt. Das sind keine großen Kräfte. Kann die Temp. sein, leichte Spannungen im Lack, bei den Durchmessern halt das ja wie in ner Kathedrale!

Werde wohl beobachten müssen, insbesondere die Nähte, und vielleicht  im Herbst einschicken? Mal sehen.

Meinem Hardteil hab ich das Knacken abgewöhnt-es waren die Schraubnippel in den Crossmax ST !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunse66 (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach gut 200 KM mit meinem neuen GT1 macht sich leichtes Rasseln der Bremsscheiben bemerkbar, was wohl kein Einzelfall ist (Formular RX, 180mm). Wollte mal die Zentrierung der Bremszangen überprüfen, also
das Bike ab in den Montageständer. Dabei habe ich dem Hinterrad einen ordentlichen Schwung gegeben und wurde von einem rhytmisch mahlenden
Geräusch überrascht. Erst dachte ich, die Bremse würde schleifen, aber das Rad drehte frei. Dann hab ich mal die Kurbel durchgedreht und siehe da:  das Geräusch war weg. Wieder im Leerlauf drehen lassen: Geräusch wieder da. Wenn ich mit der Hand das Ritzelpaket mitdrehe ist das Geräusch wieder weg, also scheint es am Freilauf zu liegen. Kennt jemand dieses Phenomen? Oder ist das normal? Laufräder sind DT-Swiss X1800...

Danke für euer Feedback!


----------



## at021971 (8. Juli 2010)

Das rhytmische Geräusch kommt vom DT Swiss Freikauf. Das haben meine Tricons und die Hügi auch. Das kommt nach einer Zeit (ca. 1000) und ist DT Swiss typisch.Mann kann es durch Fetten des Freilaufs eliminieren. Sollte aber erst nach einigen weiteren tausend Kilometern notwendig sein. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2010)

at 021971,
 hat da vollkommrn recht, das Geräusch kommt von den Zahnscheiben die DT im Freilauf verwendet, ist bei mir auch so, ersetzt die Klingel am Lenker.


----------



## Knaller2010 (9. Juli 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @Knaller2010 alles schon besprüht...auch Gabelholme, Flaschenhalter, Spacer, Vorbaudeckel...
> 
> linke Hand ans Oberrohr, rechte ans Unterrohr, leichter Druck und es knackt. Das sind keine großen Kräfte. Kann die Temp. sein, leichte Spannungen im Lack, bei den Durchmessern halt das ja wie in ner Kathedrale!
> 
> ...


----------



## grosser (9. Juli 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> at 021971,
> hat da vollkommrn recht, das Geräusch kommt von den Zahnscheiben die DT im Freilauf verwendet, ist bei mir auch so, ersetzt die Klingel am Lenker.



Hallo,
darf ich korrigieren? 

Die x1800 haben das "Two pawl System" --> Freilaufsystem mit 2 Klinken!

Gruß


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

habe hier bereits mehrmals gelesen, dass Ihr Lager "öffnet"; Könnt Ihr mir bitte mal helfen, möchte meine Lager schmieren und frage mich die ganze Zeit wie das wohl gehen soll "Lager öffnen" denke die sind richtig geschlossen.

@Andi 72 
hatte auch mal ein Knacken im Rahmen. Aufstellen des Fußes aufs linke Pedal und es knackte; auf die andere Seite, Fuß aufs rechte Pedal und es knackte wieder;
War dann bei Rotwild habe es vorgeführt und nen neuen Rahmen bekommen; 
Das Knacken der Crossmax kann ich nur bestätigen; Hab die jetzt im Keller liegen und neue Felgen machen lassen;

Gruß
Matthäus


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2010)

Das neue E1 ist schon auf der Trail Trophy in Laatsch rungefahren.
Als Proto, ohne Deko.

Die Wippe hat sich geändert, steht E1 drauf.
Ich denke, dass sich der Federweg auch etwas verändert.
Es war ein Fox Dämpfer ohne Deko drin.
Die Luftkammer erschien mir länger als die aktuelle.
Vielleicht ist jetzt ein 200er Dämfer mit 57mm Hub (satt 50mm) verbaut?


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das neue E1 ist schon auf der Trail Trophy in Laatsch rungefahren.
> Als Proto, ohne Deko.
> 
> Die Wippe hat sich geändert, steht E1 drauf.
> ...


vom neuen E1 soll es 160/180mm FW Varianten geben


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> habe hier bereits mehrmals gelesen, dass Ihr Lager "öffnet"; Könnt Ihr mir bitte mal helfen, möchte meine Lager schmieren und frage mich die ganze Zeit wie das wohl gehen soll "Lager öffnen" denke die sind richtig geschlossen.


zum Lager öffnen, ich halte reingarnichts davon, da es sich um Industrielager handelt, muss die schwarze Dichtlippe aufgehebelt werden um an das lager zukommen, dann ne Fettpackung drauf und die Dichtlippe wieder einsetzen.
Wenn man die Dichtlippe nicht sauber herraushebelt, macht man mehr Kaputt wie gut.
Muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2010)

Präsentation in Saalbach der 2011 Modelle 
www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=231012&id=291996174574


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> zum Lager öffnen, ich halte reingarnichts davon, da es sich um Industrielager handelt, muss die schwarze Dichtlippe aufgehebelt werden um an das lager zukommen, dann ne Fettpackung drauf und die Dichtlippe wieder einsetzen.
> Wenn man die Dichtlippe nicht sauber herraushebelt, macht man mehr Kaputt wie gut.
> Muss jeder für sich entscheiden



Solltest du aber trotzdem mal tun!
Du wirst sofort erkennen, dass das Fett von Werk aus *NUR AUF EINER SEITE* aufgebracht wird.
Es soll durch die Drehbewegung verteilt werden.
Mein Hinterbau macht aber noch nicht mal 90 Grad.

Die andere Lagerseite ist knochentrocken.
Dort hast du im 0,nix Rost drin, Kondenswasser reicht aus.

Öffen kann man die Lager mit einem Teppichmesser.
Man muss es zwischen Dichtung und AUßENRING ansetzen, dann geht nix kaputt


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2010)

@RockyRider66
ist mir bekannt dass da nur auf einer seite Fett ist, da ich noch nie irgendwelche probleme mit Kondenswasser oder Rost hatte in Industrielagern (egal bei welchem Bikehersteller) werde ich die lager so lassen wie sie sind.
Jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2010)

Hm, mir sind schon eineige verreckt.
Gerade die vom Hinterbau, im Winter.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (9. Juli 2010)

Was sagt eigentlich Rotwild zum "Lager öffnen" und Fett reinpacken?

Nicht das ich jetzt unbedingt die Lager öffnen möchte, wollte einfach mal nachfragen;
Bei meinen E1 waren Industrielager drinne, da war nichs zu öffnen, und bei meinen X1 weis ich es nicht, da derzeit alles Super und ohne Knacken oder Knarzen läuft


----------



## Orakel (9. Juli 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Was sagt eigentlich Rotwild zum "Lager öffnen" und Fett reinpacken?
> 
> Nicht das ich jetzt unbedingt die Lager öffnen möchte, wollte einfach mal nachfragen;
> Bei meinen E1 waren Industrielager drinne, da war nichs zu öffnen, und bei meinen X1 weis ich es nicht, da derzeit alles Super und ohne Knacken oder Knarzen läuft


zum öffnen, ADP wird wohl nicht begeistert sein 
das E1 hat Industrielager und die sind sehr wohl zum öffnen, wie geschrieben, der schwarze Ring muss dazu ausgehebelt werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (9. Juli 2010)

Thema "knacken", neue These:

Im Unterrohr "steckt" ein zweites Rohr, welches in das Steuerrohr mündet. Sehr wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Alulegierungen, ergo andere Temperaturänderungen. Es enstehen Spannungen und die werden wahrscheinlich durch das "verbiegen" gelöst. Leider half auch hier kein Fett, Sprühöl oder ähnliches.
An die Gruselgeschichte "Riß" glaub ich nicht. Wer echt der Hammer nach 7Monaten...


----------



## Orakel (10. Juli 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Thema "knacken", neue These:
> 
> Im Unterrohr "steckt" ein zweites Rohr, welches in das Steuerrohr mündet. Sehr wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche Alulegierungen, ergo andere Temperaturänderungen.


hmm, versteh ich überhaupt nicht was du mit einem "zweiten Rohr" meinst das in das Steuerrohr mündet.
Unterschiedliche Alulegierungen im Hauptrahmen kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2010)

ich glaube, er meint das gusset.


----------



## waldhase (10. Juli 2010)

Fährt jemand hier in Bad Salzdetfurth bei der DM oder bei den Hobbyrennen mit?


----------



## Vincy (10. Juli 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> Präsentation in Saalbach der 2011 Modelle
> www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=231012&id=291996174574


 
Sieht mit den rot-eloxierten Teilen gut aus bei dem R.C2FS.
Werde da im Winter auch die Teile rot eloxieren lassen.


----------



## gunse66 (11. Juli 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> darf ich korrigieren?
> 
> Die x1800 haben das "Two pawl System" --> Freilaufsystem mit 2 Klinken!
> ...



Danke für eure Feedbacks! Was mich natürlich jetzt interessiert: ist das bedenklich? Oder einfach nur Gewöhnungsbedürftig wie das Quietschen der Bremsen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Juli 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> R.E1 2011 Prototype:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Ihr seit auf Draht 
Toller erlkönig Service 
Sieht vielversprechend aus, was Rotwild so alles in der Pipeline hat 
Werde definitiv zur Eurobike pilgern, um wir die finalen 2011er Modelle anzuschauen.
Gehe stark davon aus, dass jeder mit Ritter Shirt dort die VIP Behandlung bekommt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Juli 2010)

War das einer von uns, der sich gestern bei 36 Grad auf 'nem R1 in Stuttgart die Weinsteige hoch gequält hat?


----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Gehe stark davon aus, dass jeder mit Ritter Shirt dort die VIP Behandlung bekommt



...gibt es ein Ritter-Shirt?
Da habe ich wohl etwas verpasst.
Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...gibt es ein Ritter-Shirt?
> Da habe ich wohl etwas verpasst.
> Wie sieht das aus?



Sieht ganz so aus 
Deichfräse und Knaller haben das für unsere Besuche bei Rotwild organisiert.
Es ist das was Richi Schley in Saalbach trägt.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...d=291996174574 
Nur ohne Rotwild Ritter Aufdruck auf dem Rücken, oder doch ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz so aus
> Deichfräse und Knaller haben das für unsere Besuche bei Rotwild organisiert.
> Es ist das was Richi Schley in Saalbach trägt.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...d=291996174574
> Nur ohne Rotwild Ritter Aufdruck auf dem Rücken, oder doch ?!



Wie komme ich daran oder muss ich mich direkt bei ADP melden??


----------



## waldhase (11. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Fährt jemand hier in Bad Salzdetfurth bei der DM oder bei den Hobbyrennen mit?




Gibt es denn hier keine Nordleuchten die Rotwild fahren??
Da in Bad Salzdetfuth dieses Jahr die DM im MTB ausgefahren wird sind die Gewinner der "Hobbyrennen"  Deutsche Meister der Hobbyfahrer, das ist doch was....
VG.
WH.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Juli 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wie komme ich daran oder muss ich mich direkt bei ADP melden??



Das war 'ne Eigeninitiative von den Rittern hier.
Schau mal in der Rotwild IG, dazu gibt es eine abendfüllende Rubrik
Bei XL könnte ich Dir helfen, habe nämlich 2 Shirts


----------



## Deleted 170695 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, möchte mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder melden.
Habe mir bei dem Rotwildbesuch auch ein T-Shirt gekauft.
Frage an Deichfräse und Knaller, wäre es möglich die Rotwildritter-Shirts noch einmal aufzulegen?
Ich würde 2 Stck in XL nehmen.
ZZt. echt geiles Wetter für artgerechte Rotwildhaltung.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Orakel (11. Juli 2010)

@waldhase
Kontaktiere mal den Knaller, wenn ich mich recht erinnere müsste es noch ein, zwei haben, da welche kurz davor abgesprungen sind.


----------



## TOM4 (12. Juli 2010)

hallo,

hab meinen hirschen auch mal wieder ausgeführt.

hatte eine schöne woche in kärnten/ nassfeld verbracht und dem hirschen hat es ganz gut gefallen!


hab gar nicht gemerkt das ich soweit gefahren bin!
ich dachte immer der bodensee ist in vorarlberg!


schöne grüße aus der heissen alpenrepuplik


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> ........hatte eine schöne woche in kärnten/ nassfeld verbracht und dem hirschen hat es ganz gut gefallen!........



Und warum steht der Hirsch dann so gelangweit am Baum?


----------



## TOM4 (12. Juli 2010)

entweder er ist kamerascheu oder er hat sich gerade ausgeruht nach 1000hm am stück!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

ich bin sicher, du hast ihn getreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (12. Juli 2010)

also davon kann keine rede sein. 
ich versuche meinen hirschen immer artgerecht zu behandeln! (viel auslauf, ordentliches futter, fellpflege, ab und zu kommt auch der hufschmied um nach dem rechten zusehen,....)


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. Juli 2010)

Guuude . Heute ging mein Rotwild C1 Hardtail nach Dietzenbach wegen hinteren Bremsrubbeln . Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte , wie lang sowas dauert  ..... Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

bremsen hättest du auch selber in 5 minuten einstellen können


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2010)

...hab nicht getraut sowas zu schreiben, aber es stimmt.
Ich würde mal den Händler/ Schrauber wechseln.....
Es sei denn, du hast eine RX, dann würde ich die Bremse wechseln.


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. Juli 2010)

meine Händler und ich stellen seit 20 Tagen die Bremse ein . Zwischen drin haben wir komplette Bremsanlage gewechselt ( Bremse , Scheibe , Beläge , Adapter ) und immer das selbe Problem bei mittlerer Bremskraft vibriert der Hinterbau wie sau , das merkste selbst noch im Hintern .... und dabei kannst die Bremse auch nicht dosiert einsetzen .... da`s noch quasi Neu ist , gings mal nach Dietzenbach ....


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. Juli 2010)

Hi Rocky , will Schrauber nicht unbedingt in Schutz nehmen , aber haben schon ganz Bremsanlage gewechselt , und immer noch der selbe Fehler . Hatte vorher Avid Elixier , sind jetzt auf XT umgestiegen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (12. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> bremsen hättest du auch selber in 5 minuten einstellen können



Das klingt bei Dir immer wie ein Kinderspiel..
Ich schraube jetzt auch schon seit einigen Jahren an Bikes, bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren jedoch mit Felgenbremsen.
Der Tipp den Bremssattel zu lösen und anschließend die Bremse ziehen, halten und die Schrauben wieder anziehen, hilft nur bedingt, denn die Bremsscheibe ist so "weich", dass beim Anziehen der Schrauben der Bremssattel sich verzieht...!? Ich habe jetzt die Bremse auf Sicht eingestellt, also Bremse ziehen, loslassen, Bremssattel mit die Hand festhalten und erst eine Schraube anziehen, die andere Seite per Hand zentrieren und ebenfalls Schraube anziehen.
Kann man das verstehen???
Welche Lösung schlägst du vor?
VG.
WH.


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

wenn du die schrauben gelöst hast, rüttel ein wenig am bremssattel (nicht abreißen ), sodass sich eventuelle verspannungen mit dem gewinde lösen (hatte ich mal bei avid, war nicht ganz sauber lackiert...)
optimal ist ein zweiter mann (im idealfall eine hübsche frau ) der/die den bremshebel zieht. dann den sattel mit einer hand festhalten, locker festschrauben und gucken, obs noch schleift.

ich habs neulich auch auf sicht gemacht, weil die magura absolut keine lust hatte, sich auszurichten. im notfall kann man noch papier zwischen beläge und scheibe legen, dann hat die bremse mehr platz. visitenkarten sind nicht schlecht dafür. 

im fall vom chaosbiker könnte ich mir eine nicht-plane bremsaufnahme vorstellen, dann greifen die beläge evtl schief und es fängt an zu rumoren...


----------



## bikereal (12. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

Das was MChaosbiker beschreibt habe ich auch. Wenn ich bergab fahre oder schnell auf der Graden, dann vibriert das ganze Bike nicht stark, aber 
da das Display der Schaltung mitvibriert hört man es sogar. 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. Juli 2010)

Servus Acid . Hab Adapter ab gehabt und ist farbfrei . Mit Messingbürste drüber gegangen und leicht mit Kupferpaste montiert ....


----------



## MChaosbiker (12. Juli 2010)

Respekt Rotwild  eben vom Bikehändler Anruf bekommen , Bike steht in Dietzenbach zur Abholung bereit . Wie es natürlich aussieht , mit dem Bremsrubbeln , seh ich morgen ..... werd morgen berichten .....


----------



## acid-driver (12. Juli 2010)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Servus Acid . Hab Adapter ab gehabt und ist farbfrei . Mit Messingbürste drüber gegangen und leicht mit Kupferpaste montiert ....



ich gehe schon davon aus, dass rotwild die rahmen mit ausgehärtetem lack aus taiwan bekommen 
farbe muss da nicht drauf sein 

evtl ist auch die IS aufnahme schief, aber das ist per ferndiagnose immer schwer. bin mal gespannt, was adp sagt


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Juli 2010)

seid ihr alle am Radelschrauben? Bei der momentanen Hitze kann ich das gut verstehen.

Bin am Samstag bei uns eine Runde gefahren, rund 80 Kilometer hätte sie gehabt, bis Kilometer 70 habe ich mich gequält...dann war der Schatten eines Biergarten stärker und ich hab meine Frau zum Essen eingeladen - mit der Bedingung mich dort abzuholen Ich hatte einfach keine Kraft, geschweige denn Lust, die letzten 10 Kilometer auf Radweg vollends heimzukurbeln...

Ein kleines Filmchen ist auch schon wieder entstanden, nicht spektakulär, aber dafür sieht man ein bisschen was von meiner Heimat und den netten Tälern dort:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8MU6bR5D5o"]YouTube- Blaubachtalrunde[/nomedia]


Laut Navi waren übrigens alleine für das Hin- und Hergerenne 2 Kilometer mehr auf der Uhr - na gut ob das so genau stimmt aber gefühlt hab ich mich zumindest so Gegen Ende hatte ich jedenfalls keine Lust und Kraft für solche Scherze.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht mehr bei so einer Hitze losradeln. Ach ja, ganz interessant vielleicht...der Flüssigkeitsbedarf betrug 3,5 l Wasser und 4 saure Radler


----------



## at021971 (13. Juli 2010)

Nachfolgend ein paar Eindrücke vom Gardaseeurlaub letzte Woche.

Bei unglaublicher Hitze ging es am zweiten Tag über Höhenwege von Malcesine über San Zeno nach Costermano. Von da aus hinunter nach Garda um dann wieder oberhalb von Tori del Benaco die kleinen versteckten Weg nach Malcesine zu suchen.



 

 

 

Diesmal hat sich mein R.GT1 einen anderen Spielkameraden aus dem Rotwildgehege meines Freundes mit nach Italien genommen....mit Blick auf Tori del Benaco...



 

 

 

...die beiden Spielkameraden bei einer kurzen Einkehr, um unseren Wasserhaushalt auszugleichen...GPS macht es möglich ohne größere Probleme den einige hundert Meter über dem See liegenden Wege zu folgen... 



 

 



....am nächsten Tag war das Ziel der Tour, das Rifugio Fiori del Monte Baldo auf 1850 m. Der Weg dahin war, obwohl er bis Prada weitestgehend auf Asphalt verlief beschwerlich, da über rund 1.100 hm permanent Steigungen zwischen 15 und 20 % zu bewältigen waren. Die letzten rund 900 hm Auffahrt zum Rifugio führten bei dann entspannenden 10% Steigung über typische Gardaseewege mit groben Geröll...



 

 

 

....Ein letzter Blick vom Rifugio Fiori del Monte Baldo hinunter nach Prada, bevor es am nächsten Tag auf die Moser San Giovanni Tour ging...Nach der Localita San Giovanni hat man eine schönen Blick auf die Adamello Gruppe...bevor man zum Rifugio S. Pietro gelangt...leider war es schon zu spät und es hatte schon geschlossen...nichtsdestotrotz auch so ein Abstecher wert, da es eine schöne, extrem gepflegte Anlage mit wahnsinns Blick auf Tenno und Riva ist...



 

 

 

....man hat dort sogar einen extra Bike Parkplatz angelegt, den man auch tunlichst nutzen sollte, um in den Genuss zu kommen, bedient zu werden. An der Hürde sind wir bei einem ersten Besuch vor ein paar Jahren kläglich gescheitert ...am letzten Tag gab es dann noch einen kurzen Abstecher zur Bastione im Steilhang oberhalb von Riva del Garda...bei der Auffahrt musste man permanent Steigungen von 20 bis 25% bewältigen, was für das R.GT1 keine echte Hürde war, da es immer gut den Bodenkontakt hielt...mir hat der Weg da schon mehr zugesetzt, war aber durchweg fahrbar....



 



...nach dem kleinen Exkurs zur Bastione haben wir uns dann noch eine kleinen Abstecher über die alte Ponale Strasse nach Pregasine gegönnt...für die Auffahrt zum Passo Rochetta und Tremalzo war es aber einfach schon zu spät... so bleib nur der wehleidige Blick auf die Wegweise zum Himmel der Mountain Biker!

Mit dieser kurzen Tour auf die Anhöhen oberhalb des westlichen Gardasees fand dann eine wunderschöne Woche mit viel Biken und gutem Essen und viel Weintrinken ihren beschaulichen Ausklang...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Juli 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nachfolgend ein paar Eindrücke vom Gardaseeurlaub letzte Woche.
> 
> Bei unglaublicher Hitze ging es am zweiten Tag über Höhenwege von Malcesine über San Zeno nach Costermano. Von da aus hinunter nach Garda um dann wieder oberhalb von Tori del Benaco die kleinen versteckten Weg nach Malcesine zu suchen.
> 
> ...



Finder unsern Ritter Fred einfach Super.
Es gibt Filme, Erlebnisberichte, Erfahrungsaustausch, Tips, Tricks....
Wieder mal klasse Beiträge von Thomas und Schrottrox .
Freue mich jeden TAg reinzuschauen, was es Neues gibt 
Wer braucht da noch Bike Bravos


----------



## SchrottRox (13. Juli 2010)

GARDASEE *träum*

...ach ja, da war es auch immer recht nett - aber ich muss ja nicht jammern...noch 10 Tage, dann geht es wieder an den Monte Grappa. Hoffentlich kann ich dann auch ein paar so schöne Bilder posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (13. Juli 2010)

@alex

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Wirklich eine sehr geniale Gemeinde hier. Vor allem ein sehr vernünftiger Umgang untereinander im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Threads.


Hier kam auf der vorigen Seite noch einmal die Frage nach dem Ritter-Shirt auf.
Da war letzlich der Knaller federführend, aber ich denke, bei entsprechender Anzahl ließe sich da noch einmal etwas auflegen.
@Knaller
Geht da noch mal etwas???


Ebenso die Frage nach Nordlichtern!

Jaha, hier!!!! HHNinja aus Hamburg, Fortman aus Bremen und ich aus Schwerin. Noch jemand nördlicher dieser Linie?


Gibt es eigentlich schon Daten zur Eurobike? Eventuell paßt das ja mit meinem Aufenthalt in Berchtesgaden. Dann wäre die Anreise schon mal nicht mehr ganz so weit und vielleicht können wir uns dort mal wieder mit ein paar Rittern treffen!?


----------



## Orakel (13. Juli 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Daten zur Eurobike? Eventuell paßt das ja mit meinem Aufenthalt in Berchtesgaden. Dann wäre die Anreise schon mal nicht mehr ganz so weit und vielleicht können wir uns dort mal wieder mit ein paar Rittern treffen!?


ui,ui, Berchtesgaden liegt a bissle weit wech vom Bodensee, net den Königssee mit dem Schwäbischen Meer verwechseln 
4Sept. ist Publikumstag


----------



## worstcase_ffm (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit mit meinem Cannondale Super V700 kam heute mein neues Rotwild vom Haendler. Da ich hauptsaechlich Touren im Taunus mache ist es ein R.C1 FS geworden.
Heute reichte die Zeit zwar nur fuer 2km durch den Park, aber trotzdem bin ich schon verliebt. Am Wochenende darf der Hirsch dann mal in den Wald in Richtung Feldberg (so es meine aktuell schlechte Kondition erlaubt).
Die Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst hat auch dieser Thread hier. Also Danke an alle ;-)
Viele Gruesse ...


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (13. Juli 2010)

Willkommen, @worstcase_ffm 

So mal paar Bilder
Letztens gings nach Lauterhofen zum MTB Einzelzeitfahren, 
brütende Hitze, kurze knackige Anstiege, gxxle wurzlige Abfahrten

Ins Ziel wurde nur noch gerollt weil 50meter vorm Ziel das Schaltwerk meckerte (grml)
reichte leider nur für Platz 2. (v.37)

Mal sehen obs mit den Bildern klappt 







Da hackte die Kette .... grml





verschnaufpause ...





Grins ....


----------



## waldhase (14. Juli 2010)

Moin Gemeinde,
fährt jemand am WE in Bad Salzdetfurth bei dem DM, bzw. beim "Hobbyrennen" mit?
Sabine Spitz, Wolfram Kruschat etc. sind auch dabei.
Kuckse auch  hier.


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Juli 2010)

Na ja, aber lieber "nur" die knapp 300km von Berchtesgaden aus, als etwas mehr als 900km von hier oben.
4. September paßt! Perfekt, kann ich mir das Spektakel auch mal geben und werde dementsprechend das Rittershirt einpacken.

Hat wer noch paar Tourdaten aus dem Bereich Berchtesgaden? Vielleicht als .kmz-Datei, damit ich mir das vorab auf GoogleEarth anschauen kann?


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Juli 2010)

@worstcase ffm
Willkommen im Klub! IG schon beigetreten?
Schön zu hören, dass die Gemeinde hier auch mal eine Kaufentscheidung beeinflußt. Vom Bike her wirst du es sowieso nicht bereuen, denke ich.

@Rotwild rgbg
Cool 2. Platz trotz Defekt an der Schaltung! Respekt!!!!!


----------



## at021971 (14. Juli 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> .....Vielleicht als .kmz-Datei, damit ich mir das vorab auf GoogleEarth anschauen kann?



GoogleEarth versteht auch das GPX-Format! Und das seit einiger Zeit nicht nur wenn Du die Plus Version gekauft hast.

GPX-Datei einfach mit GoogleEarth öffnen oder vom Explorer in GoogleEarth ziehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Juli 2010)

Ja dann, immer her damit. Bin für jegliche Hinweise/Hilfe dankbar, da ich bis jetzt noch kein Kartenmaterial von der Gegend habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harmstommy (14. Juli 2010)

Wunderschöne Bilder!
Bin neidisch!!!!!! 



Nachfolgend ein paar Eindrücke vom Gardaseeurlaub letzte Woche.

Bei unglaublicher Hitze ging es am zweiten Tag über Höhenwege von Malcesine über San Zeno nach Costermano. Von da aus hinunter nach Garda um dann wieder oberhalb von Tori del Benaco die kleinen versteckten Weg nach Malcesine zu suchen.



 

 

 

Diesmal hat sich mein R.GT1 einen anderen Spielkameraden aus dem Rotwildgehege meines Freundes mit nach Italien genommen....mit Blick auf Tori del Benaco...



 

 

 

...die beiden Spielkameraden bei einer kurzen Einkehr, um unseren Wasserhaushalt auszugleichen...GPS macht es möglich ohne größere Probleme den einige hundert Meter über dem See liegenden Wege zu folgen... 



 

 



....am nächsten Tag war das Ziel der Tour, das Rifugio Fiori del Monte Baldo auf 1850 m. Der Weg dahin war, obwohl er bis Prada weitestgehend auf Asphalt verlief beschwerlich, da über rund 1.100 hm permanent Steigungen zwischen 15 und 20 % zu bewältigen waren. Die letzten rund 900 hm Auffahrt zum Rifugio führten bei dann entspannenden 10% Steigung über typische Gardaseewege mit groben Geröll...



 

 

 

....Ein letzter Blick vom Rifugio Fiori del Monte Baldo hinunter nach Prada, bevor es am nächsten Tag auf die Moser San Giovanni Tour ging...Nach der Localita San Giovanni hat man eine schönen Blick auf die Adamello Gruppe...bevor man zum Rifugio S. Pietro gelangt...leider war es schon zu spät und es hatte schon geschlossen...nichtsdestotrotz auch so ein Abstecher wert, da es eine schöne, extrem gepflegte Anlage mit wahnsinns Blick auf Tenno und Riva ist...



 

 

 

....man hat dort sogar einen extra Bike Parkplatz angelegt, den man auch tunlichst nutzen sollte, um in den Genuss zu kommen, bedient zu werden. An der Hürde sind wir bei einem ersten Besuch vor ein paar Jahren kläglich gescheitert ...am letzten Tag gab es dann noch einen kurzen Abstecher zur Bastione im Steilhang oberhalb von Riva del Garda...bei der Auffahrt musste man permanent Steigungen von 20 bis 25% bewältigen, was für das R.GT1 keine echte Hürde war, da es immer gut den Bodenkontakt hielt...mir hat der Weg da schon mehr zugesetzt, war aber durchweg fahrbar....



 



...nach dem kleinen Exkurs zur Bastione haben wir uns dann noch eine kleinen Abstecher über die alte Ponale Strasse nach Pregasine gegönnt...für die Auffahrt zum Passo Rochetta und Tremalzo war es aber einfach schon zu spät... so bleib nur der wehleidige Blick auf die Wegweise zum Himmel der Mountain Biker!

Mit dieser kurzen Tour auf die Anhöhen oberhalb des westlichen Gardasees fand dann eine wunderschöne Woche mit viel Biken und gutem Essen und viel Weintrinken ihren beschaulichen Ausklang...

Gruß
Thomas[/QUOTE]


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. Juli 2010)

Servus . Kurzer Bericht zum Bremsrubbeln hinten . Hab das Bike aus Dietzenbach abholt , runde auf Hof gedreht , war okay . Abends mit Bike auf Arbeit gefahren , nach 3-4 KM das selbe Problem , vielleicht minimal besser  bei mittlerer Bremskraft rubbelt und vibriert es . Will es jetzt noch max. 100KM fahren , evtl. bremst es sich ja ein . Falls nicht , hab es jetzt zum 4mal beim Händler gehabt wegen dem selbem Problem , hat man ja das Recht auf eine Wandlung des Geschäftes  will es eigentlich behalten , weils schon super paßt , aber nicht mit dem Rubbeln  ..... so jetzt gehts aufs Bike .......


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Deichfräse,

schau mal, die habe ich vor einigen Wochen gefunden und runtergeladen ....

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3943.html

Ist für 3 Tage, rein von den Daten nicht extrem...  


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2010)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Servus . Kurzer Bericht zum Bremsrubbeln hinten . Hab das Bike aus Dietzenbach abholt , runde auf Hof gedreht , war okay . Abends mit Bike auf Arbeit gefahren , nach 3-4 KM das selbe Problem , vielleicht minimal besser  bei mittlerer Bremskraft rubbelt und vibriert es . Will es jetzt noch max. 100KM fahren , evtl. bremst es sich ja ein . Falls nicht , hab es jetzt zum 4mal beim Händler gehabt wegen dem selbem Problem , hat man ja das Recht auf eine Wandlung des Geschäftes  will es eigentlich behalten , weils schon super paßt , aber nicht mit dem Rubbeln  ..... so jetzt gehts aufs Bike .......




was haben die jungs denn als ursache angegeben?
wie sieht die bremsaufnahme auf der innenseite aus?


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. Juli 2010)

Haben ja nix gefunden , er ist es gefahren , hat bissle gerubbelt ( Vorführeffect ) Kupferpaste drauf , bei Seiten der Aufnahme bearbeitet , Sattel genau mittig eingestellt . Und Rahmenschutzaufkleber drauf gemacht , wo Bremsleitung vom Rahmen weg geht . Dann gings paar Kilometer


----------



## abi_1984 (14. Juli 2010)

Hatte schon mal vor etlichen Jahren ein Mavic-Systemlaufrad, wo sich unbemerkt seitliches Lagerspiel eingestellt hat. Das hatte genau so ein Vibrieren zufolge. Genauso wie ne lockere Scheibe. Lager nachgestellt und gut wars.

Schon mal ein anderes Laufrad probiert? Ist ja mal eben schnell getestet...
Da Du schon zwei Bremsen probiert hast, würde ich die gefühlsmäßig ausschließen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (14. Juli 2010)

Das wars 
Mir kam die ganze Geschichte hier so *bekannt *vor nur wusste nicht mehr wann das war bzw was ich da angestellt hatte und wollte hier den Fall/die Lösung schildern  (ich werde alt..)

Ich hatte mal ein vibrieren beim wechsel auf die Mavic LR. mit Centerlock Adapter für die 6Loch Discs. Hab damals am LR alles nachgezogen inkl Adapter, Sattel neu eingestellt und weg wars.



abi_1984 schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal vor etlichen Jahren ein Mavic-Systemlaufrad, wo sich unbemerkt seitliches Lagerspiel eingestellt hat. Das hatte genau so ein Vibrieren zufolge. Genauso wie ne lockere Scheibe. Lager nachgestellt und gut wars.
> 
> Schon mal ein anderes Laufrad probiert? Ist ja mal eben schnell getestet...
> Da Du schon zwei Bremsen probiert hast, würde ich die gefühlsmäßig ausschließen wollen.


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juli 2010)

Wegen der auch bei uns in der Eifel anhaltenden Hitze bin ich heute nur eine kleine Runde gefahren. Hab mal 3 Trails hintereinander gehangen. Als Auffahrten zu den Einstiegsgpunkten habe ich Teerstraßen benutzt. So kamen zwar nur rund 25 km zusammen, aber immerhin 670 Hm.

Als ersten Trail habe ich das "Romer Pfädchen" gewählt. Ein alter Pfad von Rom nach Birresborn. Einstiegspunkt in die Abfahrt ist die Rödelkauf mit einer Höhe von 592 m:





Auf dem Romer Pfädchen:










Einstiegspunkt zum zweiten Trail ist der Dachsberg mit 542 m bei Adam & Eva, zwei alte Fichten:




Igendwie habe ich vor lauter Spaß auf der Abfahrt vergessen dort ein Foto zu machen. 

Die Aufahrt zum 3. Trail führt zum Vulkan Kalem mit 509 m. Es wurde schon ganz schön heiß, trotz 10 Uhr Tourstart:





Blick ins Weite vom Gipfel des Kalem:





Abfahrt vom Kalem:










Alles in allem zwar eine kleine Runde, aber mit viel Spaßpotenzial!!!


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. Juli 2010)

Laufrad wurde schon gecheckt , und Speichen wurden auch kontrolliert . Eben ne Runde gedreht , wird wieder gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤Ãig heftiger  ichs brings zum HÃ¤ndler zurÃ¼ck . FÃ¼r ....â¬ kann/sollte ich ein Bike bekommen , was 100% i.O. ist .... Habs ja erst 3 Wochen .....


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juli 2010)

ich würde mal eine Bremsscheibe vom anderen Hersteller versuchen.
Ggf. auch mal eine andere größe
Hat viel mit Resonanz zu tun!


----------



## abi_1984 (14. Juli 2010)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Laufrad wurde schon gecheckt , und Speichen wurden auch kontrolliert .  .....



Also tritt der Effekt auch mit einem anderen Laufrad auf? Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren.


----------



## at021971 (14. Juli 2010)

Mach doch mal die Bremsscheibe der Vorderradbremse an das Hinterrad, so der Durchmesser gleich ist. Auch das Wechseln der Bremsbeläge von Vorne nach Hinten, wäre eine Möglichkeit zur Fehlereingrenzung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (14. Juli 2010)

Centerlok schon nachgezogen?


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (14. Juli 2010)

ja da schau an @jmr-biking hat den "weichen" Bruder  nice
@MChaosbiker also das mit deinem Bremsen würd mich auch inter. was dann der Auslöser ist ...


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Juli 2010)

Rotwild_rgbg schrieb:


> ja da schau an @jmr-biking hat den "weichen" Bruder  nice



Der "weiche Bruder" hat noch ne ganz "harte Schwester".


----------



## MChaosbiker (14. Juli 2010)

Wieder Ich  werde wohl Rotwildler bleiben ......... eben mit Schraubär telefoniert , sie sind halbe Stunde mit DT Swiss X1800 gefahren und es war ruh . Dann Crossmax ST rein und hinten hat es bei mittlerer Bremskraft vibriert . Ergo liegts am Laufrad . Händler hat mir Tricon angeboten , wenn sie ohne Vibrationen laufen  aber sowas kann einen schon verrückt machen , son vibrieren  ..... werd weiter berichten , wenn ichs wieder hab ..... MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. Juli 2010)

Nimm die Tricons, die sind klasse. Recht leicht, dabei stabil und bis 110 kg zugelassen. Habe den Kauf bisher keine Sekunde bereut. Mavics können mit den DT Swiss LRS meiner Meining nach nicht mithalten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. Juli 2010)

Nananana Thomas, das würde ich nicht so stehen lassen.....   
 ;-)    
....mir gefallen die Crossmax ST, habe bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. Sind recht leicht und für meinen Gebrauch steif genug. Kann natürlich sein, dass einfach die Kombination Laufrad, Schrauben und Bremsscheiben diesmal nicht gepasst hat.








Kurze Tour heute im schönen Odenwald, man war das warm.


----------



## Vincy (14. Juli 2010)

@Bolzer1711
Hast du den neuen Dämpfer schon ausprobiert?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juli 2010)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Wieder Ich  werde wohl Rotwildler bleiben ......... eben mit Schraubär telefoniert , sie sind halbe Stunde mit DT Swiss X1800 gefahren und es war ruh . Dann Crossmax ST rein und hinten hat es bei mittlerer Bremskraft vibriert . Ergo liegts am Laufrad . Händler hat mir Tricon angeboten , wenn sie ohne Vibrationen laufen  aber sowas kann einen schon verrückt machen , son vibrieren  ..... werd weiter berichten , wenn ichs wieder hab ..... MfG




muharhar, auch das predige ich schon seit geraumer zeit. weg mit dem macic-schrott 

freut mich, wenns mit den DT-rädern klappt


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Juli 2010)

@Bolzer
Danke! Allein die Seite ist ja schon mal sehr hilfreich! Die 126km werden es zwar wahrscheinlich nicht werden, weil das werde ich zeitlich und mit meinen Fürsorgepflichten für meinen Zwerg nicht ganz überein bekommen, aber selbst Teilstücke davon dürften recht ordentlich Spaß machen.


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (15. Juli 2010)

Wow ...die Schwester würd ich auch gern mal .....ach egal .. jedenfalls nette Kurfen. 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der "weiche Bruder" hat noch ne ganz "harte Schwester".



*Zu DTSwiss / Mavic CMax:*
Mir kommt es so vor als ob der CrossMaxx die Äste im Wald magisch anzieht, ständig wird "gehächselt" was das Zeug hält, 
gut sind zwar paar Speichen weniger oder bin ich da alleine ??


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Vincy,

nein, leider noch nicht, ich habe den DÃ¤mpfer noch nicht einmal eingebaut. 

Gebe zu, ich wechsle zum ersten Mal den DÃ¤mpfer, dachte ich kÃ¶nnte die Buchsen schnell und einfach aus dem âaltenâ SeriendÃ¤mpfer ausbauen und benutzen......   ich habe die Dinger aber nicht raus bekommen, klar mit Gewalt wÃ¼rde es gehen, aber ich will nichts zerdrÃ¼cken oder verkratzen, also habe jetzt einfach neue Buchsen bestellt. Sollten eigentlich bis zum Wochenende kommen, melde mich dannâ¦.


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. Juli 2010)

War gerade mal wieder im Rotwild Shop stöbern.
Nette neue Sachen.
Schade nur, daß es nix für den NAchwuchs gibt


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Juli 2010)

Schau mal Deichfräse was ich gefunden habe....

http://www.berchtesgadener-land.com/www/live/wwwnavi/parser,id,525,nodeid,.html


Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (15. Juli 2010)

Jetzt habe ich reichlich Auswahl. Das sollte für 3 Wochen (eigentlich Kuraufenthalt) reichen...
DANKE, Bolzer!!!


----------



## bikereal (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,

@Bolzer1711:

Wo im Odenwald ist das zweite Bild entstanden?


Gruß 

Phil


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. Juli 2010)

Morgen Phil,

das untere Bild ist am Brunnen bei Wilhelmsfeld entstanden....  

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## bikereal (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

war letzten Sonntag da ganz in der Nähe.
Habe ne Tour von meinem Wohnort nach Hirschhorn(Neckar)
gemacht (84km).

Dachte das Foto wäre an einer Stelle auf meiner Strecke entstanden.

Gruß

Phil


----------



## uphillking (16. Juli 2010)

Vorgestern: mein RCC0.1 zwischen Jachenau und Sylvensteinsee


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Juli 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Vorgestern: mein RCC0.1 zwischen Jachenau und Sylvensteinsee



Solches Panorama gibt's in Stuttgart einfach nicht 
Ist das ein 2006 er RCC0.1 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (18. Juli 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ist das ein 2006 er RCC0.1 ?



Ja, ist es. Gut erkannt.


----------



## Nismo99 (18. Juli 2010)

seht euch mal an, was mir gestern passiert ist 

Weiß jemand von euch, ob es die Klemme als Ersatz zu kaufen gibt?? Oder muss ein neuer Bremshebel her?

Danke,
Nismo


----------



## at021971 (18. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier, ob Du da das Richtige findest.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php/cat/c2160_Formula-Ersatzteile.html

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (18. Juli 2010)

Komme gerade von der DM Cross-Country. Robert Mennen ist leider nur Vierter geworden. Da war wieder Material unterwegs...!
Ach ja, gewonnen hat Moritz Milatz.


----------



## Nismo99 (18. Juli 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, ob Du da das Richtige findest.
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/index.php/cat/c2160_Formula-Ersatzteile.html
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,

danke für den Link 

Habe neben diesem Angebot noch weitere im web gefunden, allerdings immer nur für die K18 :-/

Dem Bild nach zu ureteilen sollte die auch für die K24 passen. Oder etwa nicht??

Gruß,
Nismo


----------



## at021971 (18. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahung, habe keine Formula Bremsen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (18. Juli 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> danke für den Link
> 
> ...




Bin nicht sicher ob die B24 absolut identisch mit der K24 ist, ruf doch einfach mal bei ADP an.


----------



## Deichfräse (18. Juli 2010)

Hab´ meinen letzten Urlaubstag dann auch noch etwas sinnvoll verbracht. Kann euch jetzt mein E1 in Aktion präsentieren und den Norden der Republik etwas näher bringen...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7775


----------



## ztmguru (19. Juli 2010)

*Haben Nachwuchs bekommen.

So nun hat meine Frau auch endlich ein Team Rad von Topeak Ergon, schöööön.*


----------



## Nismo99 (19. Juli 2010)

ztmguru schrieb:


> *Haben Nachwuchs bekommen.
> 
> So nun hat meine Frau auch endlich ein Team Rad von Topeak Ergon, schöööön.*


*

Wunderschön *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Juli 2010)

ztmguru schrieb:


> *Haben Nachwuchs bekommen.
> 
> So nun hat meine Frau auch endlich ein Team Rad von Topeak Ergon, schöööön.*


*

Wow 
hoffendlich sieht das meine Holde nicht *


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Juli 2010)

War´s eine schwere Geburt???


----------



## ztmguru (19. Juli 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> War´s eine schwere Geburt???



Gott sei dank nicht.
Nö, als es die möglichkeit gab haben wir zugeschlagen, man bin ich stolz auf das kleine.
Alex


----------



## MARKG (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Verkaufe R.C1 FS Comp 2010 4 Wochen alt .
Bei Interesse pn


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. Juli 2010)

Meine Bremsvibrations-Geschichte geht weiter  Bike war ne Woche beim Händler , andere Laufräder , große/kleine Scheiben , andere Adapter ( davor schon Bremse gewechselt von Avid auf XT )..... und was kam raus ...... nix , immer noch bei mittlerer Bremskraft ein Vibrieren , das bis in de Popes geht  Händler mit Rotwild tel. , Montag gehts zu Rotwild ( 2te mal ) , da solls dann neuen Rahmen geben ...... Fortsetzung folgt ...... und Laune geht immer weiter runter  ....


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (21. Juli 2010)

Wow... na hoffe du hast dir für die sonnigen Tage vorübergehend ein Leihrad geben lassen.
Ich will allefälle das (Happy)-End nicht verpassen 
Sag bescheid wenns was Neues gibt



MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Meine Bremsvibrations-Geschichte geht weiter  Bike war ne Woche beim Händler , andere Laufräder , große/kleine Scheiben , andere Adapter ( davor schon Bremse gewechselt von Avid auf XT )..... und was kam raus ...... nix , immer noch bei mittlerer Bremskraft ein Vibrieren , das bis in de Popes geht  Händler mit Rotwild tel. , Montag gehts zu Rotwild ( 2te mal ) , da solls dann neuen Rahmen geben ...... Fortsetzung folgt ...... und Laune geht immer weiter runter  ....


----------



## MChaosbiker (21. Juli 2010)

Fahrs bis Sonntag noch , Montag Morgen gehts gleich nach Dietzenbach  hab dann Mi bis Fr Spätschicht , trotzdem solls so schnell wie möglich fertig werden . Habs jetzt die 6. Wochen und noch kein Entspanntes Biken dabei gewesen ....


----------



## Orakel (22. Juli 2010)

MChaosbiker schrieb:


> Meine Bremsvibrations-Geschichte geht weiter  Bike war ne Woche beim Händler , andere Laufräder , große/kleine Scheiben , andere Adapter ( davor schon Bremse gewechselt von Avid auf XT )..... und was kam raus ...... nix , immer noch bei mittlerer Bremskraft ein Vibrieren , das bis in de Popes geht  Händler mit Rotwild tel. , Montag gehts zu Rotwild ( 2te mal ) , da solls dann neuen Rahmen geben ...... Fortsetzung folgt ...... und Laune geht immer weiter runter  ....


ich glaubs eher nicht dass es am rahmen liegt(lasse mich natürlich eines besseren belehren) es haben soviele problem mit der RX an unterschiedlichen Bikes www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7377637#post7377637 wenn das jedesmal der Rahmen sein würde 
Ich hatte zbs. die probleme an meinem X1 mit der RX nicht


----------



## acid-driver (22. Juli 2010)

na er schreibt doch, dass das problem mit anderen bremsen auch auftritt. am laufrad liegts ja anscheinend auch nicht, dann bleibt ja nur noch der rahmen, wenn man dem schrauber glauben darf 

ich tippe ja immernoch auf irgendwas an der bremsaufnahme. lacknase oder irgendwas, das nicht plangefräst wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> na er schreibt doch, dass das problem mit anderen bremsen auch auftritt.


abundan sollte man einfach aufmerksamer Lesen


----------



## MChaosbiker (22. Juli 2010)

Servus Acid . Aufnahme ist plangefräst , und komplett Lackfrei  haben auch schon Formula Adapter ausprobiert , weil da der Sattel nen anderen Winkel hat . Alles kein Erfolg  haben drei verschiedene Laufräder ( Croosmax ST , Tricon und X1800 ) kein Erfolg  Avid und Formula Bremsscheibe kein Erfolg  Montag gehts in die heiligen Hallen zu Rotwild .....


----------



## acid-driver (22. Juli 2010)

naja, dann wurde evtl falsch plangefräst, sodass scheibe und beläge nicht parallel zueinanderstanden. wenn das der fall ist, wirds mit keinem adapter passen. 
evtl hat auch der ganze hinterbau beim transport was abbekommen (lange reise aus taiwan  ). ging das laufrad leicht rein?

sind natürlich alles nur vermutungen, adp wird sich das radl schon ansehen und den fehler finden, sind ja kompetente leute da


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Jou , Hinterrad geht locker rein ..... hab noch eine Idee im Köcher  hab mir 0,1mm Messingblech Unterlegscheiben gemacht . Will sie heute Mittag mal zwischen Rahmen und Adapter legen , vielleicht hilfts  .....


----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Wieder ne Schlag ins Wasser . Messingblech hat auch nix geholfen , naja nen Versuch wars wert ....... hoffentlich is bald Montag ..... damits zu Rotwild geht


----------



## acid-driver (23. Juli 2010)

was hast du dir denn von dem messingblech erhofft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Messing ist weicher als Alu , dachte das die Vibration sich nicht weiter fortsetzen ..... aber gut , genug rum gedoktert ...... Sonntag noch Schmucker Radler Tour mitfahren , Montag Dietzenbach


----------



## LDSign (24. Juli 2010)

Hallihallo

Nachdem mein 6 Jahre altes und heiß geliebtes RCC 0.1 nun in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand geschickt (bzw. zur Stadtschlampe degradiert) wurde hat vorgestern ein neues Rotwild bei mir Unterschlupf gefunden. Das Modell ist sicher bekannt, aber vielleicht freut sich ja der ein oder andere über ein paar Bildchen































Hach, ich könnte es jeden Abend mit ins Bett nehmen  Einzig den Remote-Lockout-Hebel find ich nicht so prickelnd - aber hier gibt's wohl keine hübsche Alternative?!

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## harmstommy (24. Juli 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> 
> Nachdem mein 6 Jahre altes und heiß geliebtes RCC 0.1 nun in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand geschickt (bzw. zur Stadtschlampe degradiert) wurde hat vorgestern ein neues Rotwild bei mir Unterschlupf gefunden. Das Modell ist sicher bekannt, aber vielleicht freut sich ja der ein oder andere über ein paar Bildchen
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad und schöne Bilder!!!!!!!!!
Gratulation!


----------



## Orakel (24. Juli 2010)

Das ist jawohl was vom feinsten


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Juli 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> 
> Nachdem mein 6 Jahre altes und heiß geliebtes RCC 0.1 nun in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand geschickt (bzw. zur Stadtschlampe degradiert) wurde hat vorgestern ein neues Rotwild bei mir Unterschlupf gefunden. Das Modell ist sicher bekannt, aber vielleicht freut sich ja der ein oder andere über ein paar Bildchen
> 
> ...



Sehr lecker 
Glückwunsch.....
Super Bilder übrigens


----------



## TOM4 (24. Juli 2010)

also das bringt mich schon sehr ins grübeln mir doch nochmal ein rotwild zu besorgen!!

die zugverlegung rund ums steuerrohr gehöhrt aber noch aufgeräumt! 
ist ja ein ganz schönes chaos!

gruß 
tom


----------



## LDSign (24. Juli 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> die zugverlegung rund ums steuerrohr gehöhrt aber noch aufgeräumt!
> ist ja ein ganz schönes chaos!



Ja da hast Du recht  Durch die weißen Zughüllen und dem Lampen-/Lockout-Gedöns wirkt das noch chaotischer als es sowieso schon ist. Ich hatte eh vor die weißen Hüllen zu tauschen. Das Bike war halt so schon aufgebaut 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## TOM4 (24. Juli 2010)

Das Bike war halt so schon aufgebaut 

hoffe du hast für diesen optischen fauxpas einen anständigen preisnachlass von deinem händler bekommen!


----------



## LDSign (24. Juli 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Das Bike war halt so schon aufgebaut
> 
> hoffe du hast für diesen optischen fauxpas einen anständigen preisnachlass von deinem händler bekommen!



Das hab ich - keine Sorge


----------



## RCC03-Biker (25. Juli 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> 
> Nachdem mein 6 Jahre altes und heiß geliebtes RCC 0.1 nun in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand geschickt (bzw. zur Stadtschlampe degradiert) wurde hat vorgestern ein neues Rotwild bei mir Unterschlupf gefunden. Das Modell ist sicher bekannt, aber vielleicht freut sich ja der ein oder andere über ein paar Bildchen
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike.
Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Zum Lockout Hebel. Habe schon ein paar mal den RockShox Lockout-Hebel an ner Durin gesehen. Anscheinend sind diese kompatibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (25. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen

Danke für den Tipp! Ich glaube, ich probier das mit den Rock Shox-Teilen mal...auf die 50 Ois kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an 

Die haben 4 im Angebot - alle hübscher als der von Magura. Die sollten ja dann alle kompatibel sein, oder?

http://www.sram.com/rockshox/category/206

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## acid-driver (25. Juli 2010)

beim x-log wär ich mir nicht sicher, sieht aus, als wäre er für die xx-gruppe gemacht. die hat meines wissens nach einen hydraulischen lockout


----------



## SchrottRox (25. Juli 2010)

Hoi zusammen...ich wollte doch noch schöne Grüße vom Monte Grappa schicken:






Das hübsche Radel weiter oben hätte ich heute gut gebrauchen können...2300 hm mit einem 15 kg-Göppel sind einfach zuviel...ok...die Tour hatte ich etwas verplant Aber auf jeden Fall schlägt sich das E1 wacker in den Bergen


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Juli 2010)

Klasse Fotomontage, SchrottRox! 

Wir waren auch wieder unterwegs. Ein Kurzurlaub in Österreich. In 3 Tagen sind wir die Salzburger Almentour gefahren, vergleichbar mit der Dachsteinrunde. Landschaftlich sehr schön, aber sonst von der Streckenführung ein Flop, zu viel Asphalt. 

Hier ein paar Fotos:
Alpenglühen in Annaberg, unserem Ausgangsort der Tour:





Auf dem Weg zum Seewaldsee:





Kurzer Trail unterhalb der Bergalm: 





Blick vom Zwölferhorn auf den Wolfgangsee:





Auf dem Weg zur Edtalm:





Das schönste Foto in den 3 Tagen :





Mehr Fotos und einen Tourbericht gibt es in Kürze auf meiner Homepage.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## LDSign (27. Juli 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Danke für den Tipp! Ich glaube, ich probier das mit den Rock Shox-Teilen mal...auf die 50 Ois kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an
> 
> ...



Hallo

Ich greif das nochmal kurz auf: Ist es tatsächlich so, dass man sich beim RS Pushloc für die Ausrichtung und die Lenkerseite vor dem Kauf entscheiden muss? Kann man das nicht umbauen?

Was wäre denn von diesem Remote-Hebel zu halten?

http://www.radfahren.de/archiv/alle...it-neuem-lock-out-hebel-fuer-federgabeln.html

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juli 2010)

den pushloc gibts in verschiedenen varianten, aber der, der dort abgebildet ist, passt links und rechts. 

bei den beiden poploc hebeln und dem neuen musst du dich vorher entscheiden, auf welche seite er soll.


----------



## Vincy (27. Juli 2010)

PushLoc gibt es für die vertikale oder horizontale Bedienung. Und auch für Matchmaker.
PopLoc ist seitenabhängig.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m45/k381/rock-shox.html?od=&ft=1
http://www.sram.com/rockshox/category/206


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

habe seit einigen Tagen Probleme mit meinen X1; wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bis höre ich ständig ein leichtes Klicken gefolgt vom Entlastungsklick;
Habe jetzt mal alles Kontrolliert, und festgestellt, dass wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze, das Vorderrab festhalte und dann den Lenker leicht einschlage klickt es, beim loslassen kommt der entlastungsklick; Sitze ich nicht auf den Bike passiert nichts; Bremse anziehen oder nicht spielt keine Rolle.

Habe das gefühl das es vom Dämpfer kommt.

Hat jemand erfahrung? Lager und Gelenke sind i.O.


----------



## Orakel (27. Juli 2010)

@Mainbiker 363
hmmm, pffff....
hast du schon probiert was passiert wenn du von hinten mit deinem Körpergewicht den Dämpfer kompromierst, also quasi genauso wie man die Zugstufe am Dämpfer kontrolliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (27. Juli 2010)

du sitzt auf dem bike und hälst das vorderrad fest? davon hätte ich gerne in bild 

wenn das vorderrad die ursache für das klicken ist, würde ich den dämpfer eigentlich ausschließen und alles auf die gabel schieben. 

bei ner fox hatte ich das noch nicht aber meine reba klickt manchmal, wenn sie zu schnell wieder ausfedert. 

ists denn ein klicken oder mehr ein knacken? könnte evtl auch vom steuersatz kommen. ist doch ein acros oder? dann ist evtl sand in den dichtungen oder sonst wo


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. Juli 2010)

ja ja das festhalten 

stelle das VR direkt parallel an die Treppenstufe und schlage den Lenker ein;
Die Gabel ist eigentlich nicht eingefedert.

@Orakel wie meinst Du das mit "von Hinten"?

@acid-driver
habe alles suber gemacht, was mich stört ist das dies nur auftritt wenn ich auf den Bike sitze; bin ich neben den Bike und starte die selbe Prozedur, dann ist alles i.O.


----------



## acid-driver (27. Juli 2010)

oha, das kann dann viele ursachen haben. 

- verbindung lenker vorbau
- verbindung vorbau gabelschaft
- steuersatz 
- speichen am laufrad
- verbindung achse nabe

hast du mal die gabel belastet? klickts dann immernoch?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (27. Juli 2010)

@acid-driver

- verbindung lenker vorbau
gecheckt

- verbindung vorbau gabelschaft
gecheckt

- steuersatz 
müsste dann auch bei unbelasteten Bike auftreten??

- speichen am laufrad
nachgezogen und nen Tropfen öl auf die Speichenkreuzungen

- verbindung achse nabe
müsste dann auch bei unbelasteten Bike auftreten??


----------



## Orakel (27. Juli 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @Orakel wie meinst Du das mit "von Hinten"?


Hinterad zwischen die Beine nehmen, mit dem Körpergewicht den Sattel voll belasten, ruckartig den Sattel entlasten, so weisst du ob vom Dämpfer das Geräusch kommt.


----------



## TOM4 (27. Juli 2010)

also ich würde mal die dämpferaufnahme unter die lupe nehmen.

ich hab bei meinem r.r1 fs auch nach ca. 1 jahr fahren so ein knacken gehabt und dann ca. 1,5 jahre gesucht und dann war es die untere dämpferaufnahme. da sind so abstandhalter links und rechts vom dämpfer und die waren das problem. (locker)

ich habs dann aufgemacht alles gereinigt und wieder zusammengeschraubt und es hat wieder gepasst. (beide distanzhülsen sind fest)

also da das knacken nur ist wenn du drauf sitzt, würde ich mal auf ein teil tippen, das sich unter last einfach verwindet und da ist die dämpferaufnahme sicher predestiniert dafür. es kann natürlich auch die sattelstütze sein bzw. die sattelstrebenaufnahme usw...,

natürlich wie jeder weiss, kann knacken hunderte ursachen haben! leider!!!



gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (27. Juli 2010)

Setze Dich auf das Bike und bringe das gute Stück zum Knacken. Bitte jemanden anderes per Gehör den Ursprung des Knackens zu lokalisieren. Das sollte helfen, den Ort des Knackens einzugrenzen.

Alternativer Ansatz: Löse mal alle Schraubverbindungen im Bereich von Lenker/Vorbau und Sattelstütze/Sattel und ziehe sie gemäß den Drehmomentvorgaben wieder an. Wenn Du Dynamics Monatgepaste (oder Vergleichbares) zur Verfügung hast, schmierst Du alle Verbindungsstellen vor dem Festziehen damit ein. Denn oft wird Knacken von Verspannungen hervorgerufen. Ein Knacken beobachte ich momentan bei meinem Winter-Cube im Lenkerbereich sowie bei dem R.GT1 bei der Klemmung der Carbonsattelstütze. Beim R.GT1 beseitigt das Lösen der Klemmung und die Dynamics Paste das Knacken. Ums Cube habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich gekümmert. Ist halt momentan das Arbeitspferd für die täglich Fahrt zur Arbeit. Da ist bei mir der Wille zum Eingreifen erheblich limitiert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Juli 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wir waren auch wieder unterwegs. Ein Kurzurlaub in Österreich. In 3 Tagen sind wir die Salzburger Almentour gefahren, vergleichbar mit der Dachsteinrunde. Landschaftlich sehr schön, aber sonst von der Streckenführung ein Flop, zu viel Asphalt.
> 
> 
> Mehr Fotos und einen Tourbericht gibt es in Kürze auf meiner Homepage.
> ...



Boah...das Alpenglühen - so goil

Wir waren heute auch wieder auf dem Monte Grappa

Diesen Weg wollte ich schon lange mal fahren:





ein sagenhafter Trail - Filmchen folgt irgendwann...





einfach nur Wahnsinn





dann mussten wir über das Monument am Mt. Grappa (sollte man normalerweise nicht)





allerdings saß uns ein Gewitter im Nacken:





Diesen Weg wollen wir heute/morgen versuchen:





...hoffentlich reicht der Saft für die 1500 hm Anfahrt...heute waren es schon wieder über 1800 - langsam (oder eher schneller?) spüre ich meine alten Knochen


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juli 2010)

Absolut geniale Fotos.  Die Region um den Mt. Grappa entwickelt sich so langsam zu meinem Favoriten für einen Urlaub nächstes Jahr. 
Dieses Jahr klappts leider nicht mehr, da ich noch einen Alpencross vor mir habe und noch im Herbst die Eifel durchqueren will. Panungen laufen schon für das Projekt X-Eifel.


----------



## SchrottRox (28. Juli 2010)

...kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Vor ein paar Jahren noch hat man hier keinen einzigen Mountainbiker gesehen und wenn, dann ist er auf Teerstraße hoch zum Monument und genauso wieder runter...
Mittlerweile sieht man jedoch immer öfter MTB´ler - sogar mit richtig Federweg und das auf den besten Pisten.

Ouh mann, tun mir die Knochen weh von gestern...aber morgen soll es regnen - das heißt wir sollten sofort los und wieder hoch. Eigentlich wollten wir einen Ruhetag einlegen Na ja, mal seh´n...


----------



## harmstommy (28. Juli 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Boah...das Alpenglühen - so goil
> 
> Wir waren heute auch wieder auf dem Monte Grappa
> 
> ...


 

...einfach traumhaft!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (28. Juli 2010)

harmstommy schrieb:


> ...einfach traumhaft!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Viel Spaß!



Muss ich zustimmen - sonen Riessen muss man mal erklimmen 
Gibts dazu ne Weg/Tourbeschreibung?
gruss RW


----------



## Orakel (28. Juli 2010)

der Trail auf dem letztem Bild ist ja dor Hammer!


----------



## Knaller2010 (28. Juli 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Boah...das Alpenglühen - so goil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hammer!!! Den Film will ich auf jeden Fall sehen 

Ich sende Euch Gruesse von Kos - Bikes sind hier ziemlich schrottig - bin aber auch hier zum Surfen und nich biken...

Danke fuer die tollen Bilder

Knaller2010


----------



## at021971 (28. Juli 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ......Diesen Weg wollen wir heute/morgen versuchen:


 
Klasse Bilder. Machen Lust dem Monte Grappa auch mal einen Besuch abzustatten. Vieleicht mal ein ein- oder zweitages Abstecher vom Lago di Garda.



SchrottRox schrieb:


> ......hoffentlich reicht der Saft für die 1500 hm Anfahrt...heute waren es schon wieder über 1800 - langsam (oder eher schneller?) spüre ich meine alten Knochen


 
1.500 - 1.800 hm am Tag sollten doch einen SchrottRox nicht wirklich umhauen.  Das macht man bei einem AlpX trotz 10 kg Gepäck täglich ohne größere Proleme. Man hat eher das Gefühl, dass es jeden Tag ein wenig besser geht. 

Hast Du den 'Rockymountix - von Mexiko nach Kanada' von Alpenzorro Stefan Stuntz verfolgt? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366 (Zusammenfassung auf Seite 102)

Stunzi ist hier über 83 Tage täglich im Schnitt 1530 hm und 84 km gefahren. Also da geht bei Dir sicherlich noch was.  In Erwartung Deines Abfahrtsvideo.... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Juli 2010)

Na klar hab ich den Stuntzi verfolgt...wenn ich keine Frau und keinen Job hätte...wer weiß...

Auf jeden Fall sind wir heute den Sentiero 153 gefahren. Morgen soll das Wetter schlechter werden und dann haben wir den geplanten Ruhetag auf unbestimmt verschoben. Die Anfahrt hat relativ viel Schatten und geht eigentlich - bis auf die letzten vier Kilometer, wo die Steigung plötzlich 18-20% bekommt. Also ich hab da wenig Probleme auch mal zu schieben. Wieder Erwarten war der Wanderweg bis auf vielleicht vier-fünf Kehren komplett fahrbar. Gut, teilweise recht grobschottrig und schon etwas heavy...also nach unten guggen sollte man sich abgewöhnen - hätte mich auch mal beinahe...aber lassen wir das jedoch im Großen und Ganzen ein klasse Trail - spektakulär in den Berg gehauen, Tunnels und was dazu gehört...first Worldwar sei Dank - so schrecklich das auch gewesen sein muss......................

Wir haben wieder sooo viele Bilder und Videosequenzen gemacht - da brauch ich nach dem Urlaub erst mal Urlaub um da was daraus zu machen

Deshalb gibt es für heute erst mal nur wieder unser obligatorisches Bierbild.   Kann ja nicht jeder wissen - drum noch mal ein Link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iiiys8yb6Y0"]YouTube- Der BierRadelFilm[/nomedia]







Diese Tour und auch alle anderen Touren am Mt. Grappa kann man sich noch mal genauer auf Gps-Tour.info anschauen, siehe auch meine Unterschrift. O.K. diese Tour noch nicht...muss ich noch was dazu texten...Fragen diesbezüglich werden auch gerne beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Juli 2010)

@jmr, Schrottrox.

spitzen Bilder-Beiträge!!  
Was habt Ihr Zeit zum Biken, bin voll neidisch 
Und was für coole Touren


----------



## mc.namara (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

mal nur kurz die Frage in die Runde, ob jemand bei der Bike Expo in München war und evtl. etwas zu den neuen Modellen sagen kann oder vielleicht auch Bilder hochladen kann????

Salü, Mac


----------



## grosser (30. Juli 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> habe seit einigen Tagen Probleme mit meinen X1; wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bis höre ich ständig ein leichtes Klicken gefolgt vom Entlastungsklick;
> Habe jetzt mal alles Kontrolliert, und festgestellt, dass wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze, das Vorderrab festhalte und dann den Lenker leicht einschlage klickt es, beim loslassen kommt der entlastungsklick; Sitze ich nicht auf den Bike passiert nichts; Bremse anziehen oder nicht spielt keine Rolle.
> ...



Hallo,
ich hatte auch so ein Klicken an meinem C1! Ich wollte schon die Lager kontrolliern.
Bei mir war es die Bremsleitung die Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau aufnahm!???!






[/URL][/IMG]

Ich wollte es nicht glauben!


----------



## Rothirsch007 (30. Juli 2010)

Morsche,

ich komme schnell zur Sache.
Habe ein C1 2009 und möchte den Lenker etwas höher haben 1-2 cm.

Nun bin ich wie wild auf der Suche was ich für Distanzringe brauche.
Habe gelesen es gibt 1" und 1 1/8"  welche Brauche ich nun.
Hat jemand schon mal welche getauscht und wie muss man da vorgehen, und auf was muss mach achten.

Bis zu Wieviel cm kann man den eigentlich den Lenker erhöhen?

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## LDSign (30. Juli 2010)

Rothirsch007 schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> ich komme schnell zur Sache.
> Habe ein C1 2009 und möchte den Lenker etwas höher haben 1-2 cm.
> ...



Hi Marcus

Du musst auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass das Gabelrohr lang genug ist. Das ist meistens nicht der Fall.

Vielleicht reicht es aber auch schon, den Vorbau zu drehen, falls noch nicht geschehen. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Glück und es ist noch ein Spacer unter der AHead-Kappe...den könntest du dann nach unten setzen.

Ansonsten hilft nur ein neuer (steilerer) Vorbau.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Orakel (30. Juli 2010)

@Rothirsch007
du brauchst 1 1/8" Distanzringe auch Spacer genannt.
Der wechsel geht einfach, die zwei Schrauben am Vorbau lösen, Vorbau etwas hinundher drehen nach oben ab ziehen,die Spacer sind lose über den Gabelschaft geschoben.
Aufpassen musst du auf die Einstecktiefe des Vorbaus, heisst der vorbau muss eine gewisse tiefe über dem Schaftrohr stecken, bei Syntace zbs. ist die Einstecktiefe mit 38mm angegeben.
Evt. bei Rotwild nachfragen, (soweit es sich um einen Rotwildvorbau handelt)


----------



## Vincy (30. Juli 2010)

QRothirsch007
11/8" Spacer brauchst du da. Die kannst du aber nur verwenden, wenn der Gabelschaft dafür Platz hat (zwischen dem Steuersatz und Vorbau).
Nachträglich wirst du da den Platz nicht mehr dafür haben. Dann kannst nur einen anderen Lenker nehmen, mit mehr Rise oder einen anderen Vorbau mit steilerem Winkel.
Hast du ein C1 HT oder FS?


----------



## at021971 (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du keinen Spacer mehr über dem Vorbau hast, dann sind unter Einhaltung der Sicherheitsreserven auf keinen Fall 1 - 2 cm per Spacer erreichbar. Da hilft nur  ein Rizer oder ein steiler Vorbau.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (30. Juli 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte auch so ein Klicken an meinem C1! Ich wollte schon die Lager kontrolliern.
> Bei mir war es die Bremsleitung die Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau aufnahm!???!
> Ich wollte es nicht glauben!


 

Da ist doch normalerweise eine dicke Schutzfolie.
Die Bremsleitung bewegt sich etwas wegen der hinteren Federung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (30. Juli 2010)

Nach der Werbung von SchrottRox steht der Monte Grappa auch in meinem "Muss man mal befahren haben" - Plan. Was für geile Fotos!!!
Auf das Video bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## grosser (30. Juli 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Da ist doch normalerweise eine dicke Schutzfolie.
> Die Bremsleitung bewegt sich etwas wegen der hinteren Federung.



Die ist noch da!


----------



## at021971 (30. Juli 2010)

mc.namara schrieb:


> ......
> mal nur kurz die Frage in die Runde, ob jemand bei der Bike Expo in München war und evtl. etwas zu den neuen Modellen sagen kann oder vielleicht auch Bilder hochladen kann????....


 
Ich wollte hin, habe es mir aber dann doch verkniffen, als ich im Hallenplan gesehen habe, wie groß der Stand sein wird und wo dieser liegt. Zudem waren die Eintrittspreise mit 15 EUR für so eine kleine Messe schon heftig.

War aber evtl. ein Fehler, denn auf einigen Seiten im iNet war zu lesen, dass von ADP dort die neue Modellpalette gezeigt werden sollte. Und da scheint sich richtig was zu tun: T-Serien, 29" und Pedelec -> http://www.otto-bikes.de/news/neues-rotwild-konzept-2011 (leider nur mit sehr kleinen Bildern)

Nimmt man dann noch hinzu, dass es kräftig überrabeitete R.R2, R.E1 und ein völlig neues R.X2 (http://www.otto-bikes.de/news/Exclusive_Fotos_vom_2011erROTWILDR.X2) geben wird, hätte man eine Menge dort sehen können. Jetzt muß man halt noch einen Monat bis zur Eurobike warten!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (30. Juli 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte auch so ein Klicken an meinem C1! Ich wollte schon die Lager kontrolliern.
> Bei mir war es die Bremsleitung die Kontakt mit dem Hinterbau aufnahm!???!
> 
> ...



So wir haben das Klicken lokalisiert und behoben;
Man glaubt es kaum, die Bremleitung und die Schltzüge waren "falsch" Verlegt; wobei Falsch heist, das beim Draufsitzen die Leitung am Tretlagergehäuse schliff und mit Sand entsand dann ein Klicken;

Ich hätte schwören können, das es metallisch ist/war, aber man sieht die Schleifspuren am Rahmen.

Danke an alle die mir Unterstützung gaben.

Schönes Wochenende

Matthäus


----------



## Vincy (30. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht die Halterungen am Unterrohr etwas zu fest angezogen, dann klemmen die Züge/Bremsleitung beim Einfedern. Die müssen sich minimal bewegen können, damit die sich nicht verspannen. Der "Tiefpunkt" wandert beim Einfedern etwas nach unten.


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Juli 2010)

So, der italienische w-wahn geht endlich auch wieder...hatte ja schon völlig entzug

Hab mal kurz alles überflogen hier...und muss sagen, was Geräusche angeht haben wir in kürzester Zeit drei Ursachen herausgefunden, welche nicht unbedingdingt an der Tagesordnung sind. Auch ich hatte ja schon mal geschrieben, dass es bei mir "knarzt" beim Treten. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es nicht knarzt wenn es regnet. Habe ich etwa ein Schlechtwetterbike??? Nö, natürlich nicht. Gestern kam ich auf die Idee ne Ladung Kettenspray auf, bzw. zwischen die Ritzelkassette und Nabe zu sprühen - und siehe da, keine Geräusche mehr. Also macht(e) bei mir die Kassette auf dem Freilauf (aus Alu) die Geräusche - schei$$ Leichtbau
Und ja...ich hatte Kupferpaste beim Aufbau verwendet. Vielleicht war das der Fehler und ich hätte stinknormales Fett verwenden sollen. Egal, nun weiß ich wo es herkommt.

Nun ist ja schon morgen und ich wollte eigentlich noch kurz erzählen, was ich heute getrieben habe, nachdem es gestern Dauerregen gegeben hatte und wir nur 147 hm geschafft hatten Seichnass sind wir wieder zurückgekehrt:











Dafür sind wir heute (Freitag) wieder bis hoch auf den Monte Grappa und haben einen uns neuen Weg erkundet. Super war er. Die Abfahrt auch auf einem Weg den wir erst diese woche zum ersten Mal gefahren sind, jedoch mit einem Gewitter im Rücken. Nicht unbedingt spaßig im Gebirge, aber alles gut gegangen und trotzdem viel Spass gehabt.

Tjo, in ein paar Stunden wars das mal wieder und wir fahren nach Hause. Aber die eine Woche hat sehr gut getan... abschalten von der Arbeit, Berge, Vino, Pizza und einfach machen was Spass macht: Biken!

Bilder und Videomaterial ist auf über 18 Gig gewachsen...das bedeutet noch viel Arbeit - aber Arbeit die auch Spass macht. Zwei filme habe ich schon auf die Schnelle "zusammengeschnipselt", aber eigentlich noch nicht auf vorzeigefertig gebracht, deshalb wird es noch ne Weile dauern, bis ich was einstelle. Mal sehn.

So, Vino ist alle...ich leg mich ab.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (31. Juli 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nimmt man dann noch hinzu, dass es kräftig überrabeitete R.R2, R.E1 und ein völlig neues R.X2 (http://www.otto-bikes.de/news/Exclusive_Fotos_vom_2011erROTWILDR.X2)



wenn ich mich recht Erinnere ist das Bild ,in dem der Schley das X2 hoch hebt, in den Heiligen hallen von ADP, da war doch der Prüfstand wo das RR2 drauf geschnallt war.


----------



## at021971 (31. Juli 2010)

Ja, da hast Du Recht! Das sieht so aus, als wenn es im ADP Prüfstand wäre.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (31. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. Das ist aber hoffentlich nicht auch gerade so malträtiert und durchbohrt worden. Bißchen leid tut einem das Material ja schon. Aber es dient einem guten Zweck...


Übrigens zum Geräuschthema tragen ab und an auch mal etwas lose Schräubchen bei den Inlays der Hinterradaufnahme bei. Läßt sich ja zum Glück dann auch schnell beheben.


----------



## at021971 (1. August 2010)

mc.namara schrieb:


> ....oder vielleicht auch Bilder hochladen kann????


 
Hier noch ein paar bessere Bilder von der Händler Präsentation der 2011er Rotwild Bikes in Saalbach Anfang Juli. Die Bilder stammen von der Facebook Rotwild Seite. Jürgen alias JMR hat ja schon ein paar gepostet. 

Hier noch ien paar mehr (weitere in meiner Gallerie - Rotwild Präsentation Saalbach 2011):

Rotwild R.T1 Konzept (?)





Rotwild R.X1 - Schienbar gibt es dieses in weiß nächstes Jahr oder evtl. auch nur als Alternativfarbe





Rotwild R.X2





Rotwild R.E1 - Das Design ist wohl noch nicht ganz fertig





Rotwild R.C1 - Scheinbar in geändertem Farbkonzept. Das Silbergrau wird wohl einem dunkleren Farbton weichen. Grossen hat ja, so glaube ich, schon so eine Version)









Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar bessere Bilder von der Händler Präsentation der 2011er Rotwild Bikes in Saalbach Anfang Juli. Die Bilder stammen von der Facebook Rotwild Seite. Jürgen alias JMR hat ja schon ein paar gepostet.
> 
> Hier noch ien paar mehr (weitere in meiner Gallerie - Rotwild Präsentation Saalbach 2011):
> 
> ...



Wow, coole neue Designs 
Nur, was tut sich neben dem neuen X2 auf der technischen Seite?
Any news?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. August 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So, der italienische w-wahn geht endlich auch wieder...hatte ja schon völlig entzug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal wieder ein Klasse Bericht von Schrottrox 
GAnz wasserdicht scheinen Deine Schuhe nicht zu sein


----------



## Nismo99 (1. August 2010)

...hab seit letztem Freitag keine Bremskraft mehr auf meiner HR-Bremse. Die ersten 100Km waren die Bremsen 1a, jetzt aber geht nichts mehr. Kann kaum noch eine Vollbremsung machen. Hab mir neulich rote Koolstops drauf gemacht (organische Beläge). War anfangs top zufrieden.

Hat jemand mal ähnliche Erfarung gemacht? Bin schon zweimal mit der wenig funktionierenden Bremse unterwegs gewesen und habe sie heute mal minimal angerauht (Schleifpapier). Weder das Fahren noch das Anrauhen haben geholfen. 

Ach ja, als ich letzten Freitag aufs Rad gestiegen bin hat die Bremse Höllengeräusche gemacht, wie ich es noch nie auf 'nem Rad gehört habe. Man hat mich schon in 100m Entfernung gehört 

Irgendwelche Tips?

Danke,
Naim


----------



## at021971 (1. August 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow, coole neue Designs
> Nur, was tut sich neben dem neuen X2 auf der technischen Seite?
> Any news?


 
- Das R.T1 auch oder nur als Pedelec
- Das R.E1 mit ganz neuem Rahmenkonzept
- Das R.R2, von dem wir noch kein Foto gesehen haben, mit Monocoque Rahmen ala R.C2 bzw. R.X2, wie es uns Peter bei unserem Besuch als Konstuktion gezeigt hat

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (1. August 2010)

Und hier findet man noch ein Rowtild R.T1 Bild von der Bike Expo in München.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=474968

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (2. August 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Was mir auf den Fotos von Thomas aufgefallen ist, dass fast alle Bikes nun mit Reifen von Schwalbe aufgebaut sind. Rotwild wechselt wohl von Conti auf Schwalbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (2. August 2010)

Schwer vorstellbar, wo sie doch noch kürzlich gemeinsam den X-King und den neuen Mountain King vorgestellt haben. Das R.X2 hatte in Saalbach auch einen Marzocchi Dämpfer, den es in der Serie wohl nicht haben wird. Das Bild von der Bike Expo zeigt auch wieder einen 29" Reifen von Conti. Und die Bike Expo war nach Saalbach. Das R.E1 und das R.X2 hatten in Saalbach zudem auch Contis drauf.

Also ich glaube nicht an einen Wechsel zu Schwalbe.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## acid-driver (2. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht an einen Wechsel zu Schwalbe.



besser, sie bleiben bei conti


----------



## Mike F. (2. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Rothirsche und -"hirschinnen",

ich liebäugle dezeit ganz gewaltig mit so einem Waldbewohner.
brauche ein Fully für folgende Bereiche:
Fahre viel, kombiniert STraße, Forstwege und natürlich auch STeige, aber nix Wildes mehr (in meinem Alter).
Preis so zwischen 3000 und 4000 , evtl. auch ein bisserl mehr.
Hab mich auf der homepage umgeschaut, und zwar bei Racing Fullsuspension und Cross Country Fullsuspension.
Da ich keine Renenn fahre, denke ich, dass ich wohl eher auf die 2. kategorie zugreifen möchte, oder doch nicht?
Hab mir auch das Gewicht der Räder notiert, da ich da schon auch Wert drauf lege.
Bin so um die 1.78 meter groß und wieg so 75 kg, mal mehr (derzeit), mal weniger.
Da ich von Technik kaum Ahnung habe (ok, ich weiß, dass XTR besser als XT ist), tu ich mich schwer. Zudem gibt es noch 2009er Modelle, die mir ins AUge stechen, zB. das R.R1 FS Race mit 11 kg und  3990.
Sind die Modelle von 2009 eigentlich alle lieferbar?

Ok, ich wäre für den einen oder anderen Tipp sehr dankbar, da ich vor lauter Rc1, Rc2...den Wald, äh, das Rotwild nicht mehr sehe.

danke schon mal

Mike

PS: Simplon ade, scheiden tut weh
PPS: hab hier schon beeindruckende Bilder usw. gesehen. Respekt, meine Herren!


----------



## TOM4 (2. August 2010)

Hallo Mike F.

Willkommen!

schau mal beim user Schaltwerk vorbei! 
der ist händler und hat eine eigene Homepage mit sehr guten (wie ich finde!) angeboten!
in der von dir angegebenen preisklasse wirst sicher bei ihm fündig!

gruß tom


----------



## Mike F. (2. August 2010)

Hallo Tom,
werd ich machen, wenn ich die Hp finde. Auf der Userliste ist keine HP angegeben.
Gruß

Mike


----------



## at021971 (2. August 2010)

Here we go: www.schaltwerk-bikes.de

Alternative I: www.s-tec-sports.de dürfte der größte Rotwild Händler der Republik sein.

Alternative II: www.fun-corner.de habe sehr attaktive Preise für Ausläufer. 

Generell sollte man bis nach der EuroBike (2 - 3 Monate) warten, da dann viele 2010 Modelle sehr günstig angeboten werden. Vereinzelt werden aber auch jetzt schon die Lager geräumt. Da mußt Du Dich mal in deiner umgebung oder dem INet umsehen. Adressen von Rotwild Händlern findest Du hier: http://www.rotwild.de/de/top-system-menu-pages/haendler-testbikesuche.html?no_cache=1

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (2. August 2010)

Naja, die Auswahl in Italien ist sehr überschaubar. 

*Bikeworld*
Langrain 5 Via Langrain, 39043 Klausen - Chiusa (BZ)
Tel.: +39(0)472847193

mailto:[email protected]

Aber immerhin ist es nicht ganz so weit weg. ;-)

Wende Dich doch mal an [email protected], vielleicht haben die ja noch ein paar Adressen in Italien oder gar Südtirol, die auf der Homepage nicht gelistet sind. Alternativ kann ich Dir aber auch die eMail einiger dirketer Ansprechpartner bei ADP/Rotwild per PN zukommen lassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mc.namara (2. August 2010)

Habe gesehen, dass das Topeak Ergon Team bei seinen 24h-Rennen Canyon-Bikes fährt?!?!?

Was bahnt sich denn da an??

Salü, Mac


----------



## Groudon (2. August 2010)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Habe gesehen, dass das Topeak Ergon Team bei seinen 24h-Rennen Canyon-Bikes fährt?!?!?
> 
> Was bahnt sich denn da an??
> 
> Salü, Mac


 

Das ist ein anderes Team. Zu lesen bei CANYON auf der Homepage im HEROES BLOG. Die haben ein 24h-Team zusammengestellt mit CANYON und ERGON als Hauptsponsoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (2. August 2010)

ich glaube zuerkennen, dass das X1 und das neue RE1 kein Hydrounterohr Richtung Steuerrohr mehr hat, sondern ein "grosses Gusset".
Die EB wird es zeigen.


----------



## Mike F. (2. August 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die links. Den Shop in Klausen hab ich gesehen. 
Mich würde aber mal interessieren, was ihr so empfeheln könnt.

gruß

Mike


----------



## at021971 (2. August 2010)

Also, ich habe mein erstes Rotwild bei S-tec gekauft. Mein Freund m Mittlerweile drei. S-tec ist günstig, man muß aber wohl beim Service abstriche machen. das ist aber nicht so schlimm, denn die Jungs bei ADP/Rotwld sind extrem Hilftbereit und Kundenorientiert. Man merkt hat sofort, dass das eine ganz kleine Firma ist, die nur ca. 3.000 Bikes pro Jahr verkauft. Davon viele immer wieder an die selben Kunden. Die müssen einfach ganz nah am Kunden sein.

S-tec liegt zudem ganz in der Nähe meiner laten Heimat, so dass ich da immer mal weider vorbeifahre. Ein sehr schöner Laden auf einem alten Bauernhof am Niederrhein.
Mein zweites Rotwild habe ich vom Händler vor Ort, der dem Hause ADP/Rotwild sehr nahe steht und wohl in rund einem Monat für diese beratend das EuroBike Team kompletieren wird.

Schaltwerk-Bikes ist aus diesem Forum bekannt. Zudem mancht er sehr günstige Komplettangebote. Mein Freund ist gerade auch dabei für seine Frau ein R.C1 WMS dort zu ordern.

Fun-Corner kenn ich nur vom INet, da sie sehr gute Preise bei Auslaufmodellen machen.

Wenn es nur um 100 - 200 Euro geht, würde ich immer Lokal kaufen. Bie mehr könnte ich auch schwach werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mc.namara (2. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Das ist ein anderes Team. Zu lesen bei CANYON auf der Homepage im HEROES BLOG. Die haben ein 24h-Team zusammengestellt mit CANYON und ERGON als Hauptsponsoren.



Jepp, es wundert mich nur, dass die dann nicht auch Rotwild fahren..... 

Und da Canyon ja im MTB-Bereich seit dem Abgang der Fumic-Brüder sicher nach neuen Heroes sucht, kommt man halt auf solche Gedanken 

Salü, Mac


----------



## Andreas S. (2. August 2010)

mc.namara schrieb:


> Habe gesehen, dass das Topeak Ergon Team bei seinen 24h-Rennen Canyon-Bikes fährt?!?!?
> 
> Was bahnt sich denn da an??
> 
> Salü, Mac



Firmensitz von Ergon und Canyon liegen max. 3km auseinander.
Vielleicht hats damit zu tun.


----------



## Mike F. (2. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mein erstes Rotwild bei S-tec gekauft. Mein Freund m Mittlerweile drei. S-tec ist günstig, man muß aber wohl beim Service abstriche machen. das ist aber nicht so schlimm, denn die Jungs bei ADP/Rotwld sind extrem Hilftbereit und Kundenorientiert. Man merkt hat sofort, dass das eine ganz kleine Firma ist, die nur ca. 3.000 Bikes pro Jahr verkauft. Davon viele immer wieder an die selben Kunden. Die müssen einfach ganz nah am Kunden sein.
> 
> S-tec liegt zudem ganz in der Nähe meiner laten Heimat, so dass ich da immer mal weider vorbeifahre. Ein sehr schöner Laden auf einem alten Bauernhof am Niederrhein.
> Mein zweites Rotwild habe ich vom Händler vor Ort, der dem Hause ADP/Rotwild sehr nahe steht und wohl in rund einem Monat für diese beratend das EuroBike Team kompletieren wird.
> ...



mein lokaler Händler hofft, dass er auf der Eurobike auch ein Rotwildianer werden wird, aber er sit normal eher teuer.
hab da noch jemanden an der Angel und werd mich nun mal um hören.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. August 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> mein lokaler Händler hofft, dass er auf der Eurobike auch ein Rotwildianer werden wird, aber er sit normal eher teuer.
> hab da noch jemanden an der Angel und werd mich nun mal um hören.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Was soll es denn für ein Hirsch werden?
Deiner Profilbeschreibung - leicht und nicht so wilde Fahrweise- tippe ich mal auf ein R1 oder R2 als Fully - richtig?


----------



## Mike F. (3. August 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was soll es denn für ein Hirsch werden?
> Deiner Profilbeschreibung - leicht und nicht so wilde Fahrweise- tippe ich mal auf ein R1 oder R2 als Fully - richtig?



Na, das ist ja das Problem, dass ich das noch nicht weiß. Ok, das R.R2 Team wiegt 8,7 kg, ist aber mit  5799 etwas teuer. 
Das R.R2 Race wiegt nur ein kg mehr, kostet  4399, hat aber dann nur XT statt XTR.
Beim 2009er R.R1 FS Race (11 kg, XT), wäre ich bei  3990.
Was ich auf jeden Fall möchte: gripshift dran.
Ansonsten bin ich noch immer am Überlegen...

Gruß

Mike


----------



## at021971 (3. August 2010)

Beim 2010er R.R2 FS und R.R1 FS mit vorne 100 mm Federweg, sollte man bedenken, dass es extrem Uphill orientiert ist. Im Downhill soll es durchaus diffizil zu fahren sein und eine gute Fahrtechnik erforderen. Bei der Vorstellung letztes Jahre, hat Peter Boehm das R.R1 GT/R.R2 GT mit 120 mm Federweg vorne, eher als Lösung für den Normalbiker angepriesen. Die 2010er GTs haben in ihrem Charakter eher wenig Ähnlichkeit mit den 2008/2009er R.GT1 und R.GT2.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. August 2010)

Hallo Mike,

nach deiner ersten Aussage wolltest du doch ein "Tourenfully" und kein "Racefully", oder? Jetzt redest du nur noch vom R.R FS Race, die Sitzposition ist im Vergleich zwischen beiden Bikes schon eine andere. Die Frage ist aufrecht oder gestreckt, was bist du gewöhnt, was liegt dir mehr???

Unsereins ist von Racebike auf Tourenfully umgestiegen, fahre jetzt das R.C1 FS (120mm Federweg) und bin sehr zufrieden...   wenn du ein leichtes Tourenfully willst, dann nehme doch das R.C2 FS. In der Edition-Version ist es leicht (11,2 Kg lt. Testbericht), komfortabel und hat ein super Fahrwerk. Natürlich hat das Rad seinen Preis....    

.....aus diesem Grund reicht eigentlich auch die Pro-Version, die Schaltung willst du eh wechseln, dann wechsle noch auf leichtere Teile, wie Laufradsatz (Tricon oder Crossmax), Sattel, LVS (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze), dann bist du gut unter 12 Kg, das ist für ein Tourenfully ein super Wert. Damit kommst, je nach Trainingstand, jeden Berg hoch und vorallem mit einem breiten Grinsen wieder runter...

Bin 181cm/82Kg und fahre ein "M"......   aber wie immer, setzt dich auf die Räder drauf und drehe eine Runde........


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Mike F. (3. August 2010)

@ Thomas

Mit er guten Technik bergab hapert es wohl, wenn es diffizil zu fahren ist. 

@ Bolzer1711
Ja, da siehst du, wie deppert ich bin. Möchte da schon etwas aufrechter sitzen, aber nicht daran gedacht, dass dies bei einem Race-Bike vielleicht nicht so der Fall ist.
Das RC2 Edition hab ich auf der Preisliste mit  4999, hui. habs irgendwo mit 10,9 kg gesehen.

Das pro ist da schon mal eine Ecke günstiger, stimmt.
Am besten werd ich mal direkt eine mail an die Rotwildianer schicken.

danke euch inzwischen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. August 2010)

Hallo Mike,

daher hat dir Thomas auch das GT vorgestellt, mehr Federweg und eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition...

Denke das R.C2 ist noch etwas mehr tourenorientierter (welch Wort). Die Pro-Version mit 3.799 â¬ ist ok, dann noch der Tausch von Teilen, etwas handeln, dann dÃ¼rfte der Preis knapp Ã¼ber 4.000 â¬ liegen. Laut eines Testberichtes hatte das Edition 11,2 Kg....   aber um die 300 gr. prÃ¼gle ich mich nicht, kÃ¶nnen auch die Pedalen gewesen sein, die wiegen eben so knapp 350 gr.. Dann kommt noch eine Satteltasche (mit Werkzeug) dran, Tacho, Flaschenhalter und Luftpumpe und schwups hast du ein um mindestens 500 gr. schwereres Rad.....

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## Mike F. (3. August 2010)

Hallo Bolzer,

ich hab grad mal eine E-mail zu den Rotwildianern geschickt und werd inzwischen das RC2 noch etwas studieren. Klingt ja nicht übel.
Notfalls lass ich die Luftpumpe daheim und blas den Reifen so auf, da spar ich ein paar Gramm, hehe.

Danke

Mike


----------



## at021971 (3. August 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> .....das R.C2 noch etwas studieren......



Eine andere mehr Touring orientierte Alternative ohne die Race-Gene ganz zu verleugner wären die 2009er R.GT1/GT2, die von ihrem Konzept her, von den R.R1 und R.R2 des selben Jahrgangs abstammen. Diese kann man mit einer 120 mm Gabel aufbauen. Genauso geht das aber auch mit einer 140 mm Talas. Dann hat das Bike im Downhill echte Reserven.  

Die 2009er R.GTs werden auch 2010 noch von ADP als Classic Bikes verkauft. Es gibt sie in einigen Bikeshops zu sehr attraktiven Preisen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mike F. (3. August 2010)

So, hatte gerade ein angenehmes Gespräch mit einem Rotwildianer.
Ich werde wohl beim RC2 bleiben.
Wahrscheinlich ein PRO, wenn mich nicht noch der Wahnsinn packt und ich ein Edition haben muss.
Werd es vielleicht doch mal ohne Gripshift probieren, mal sehen.
Was mich nur noch stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass ich z.B. beim Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 SL für  800 weniger ein Rad bekomme, das etwas leichter ist und XTR hat ( Das Canyon war der Auslöser meiner Radwechselwünsche)
Hm, und trotzdem fühl ich mich zum Rotwild mehr hingezogen.


----------



## Nismo99 (3. August 2010)

Canyon siehst du an jeder Ecke 

Das R.C2 ist schon ein sehr edler Hääärsch 

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. August 2010)

Die Antwort auf Deine Frage liegt in der Vertriebsart. Bei Canyon un Co. ist kein Händler dazwischen, der eine nicht unerhebliche Spanne einsackt, wenn er das Bike zur unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung des Herstellers verkauft.

Nicht umsonst schneiden Canyon und Co. in den Tests der Bike Bravos am Besten ab. Die können bei gleichem oder sogar günstigerem Preis deutlich bessere Komponenten verbauen.

Dafür sind sie halt von der Stange und viele fahren damit rum. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hhninja81 (3. August 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> So, hatte gerade ein angenehmes Gespräch mit einem Rotwildianer.
> Ich werde wohl beim RC2 bleiben.
> Wahrscheinlich ein PRO, wenn mich nicht noch der Wahnsinn packt und ich ein Edition haben muss.
> Werd es vielleicht doch mal ohne Gripshift probieren, mal sehen.
> ...



Weil Rotwild nur über Händler verkauft und der natürlich für seine Beratung, seinen Service usw. auch ein Paar  verdienen möchte. Canyon verkauft natürlich ganz andere Mengen und kann dadurch viel günstiger Einkaufen. Ich habe auch schon mal überlegt mir ein Bike von Canyon zu holen, zum Glück brauche ich Größe M und wollte mir im Mai das Bike bestellen. Gerade diese Größen sind meistens schon im April ausverkauft (wie auch das Nerve) und ich haben mir dann doch wieder ein Rotwild gekauft

Natürlich sind die Preise verlockend aber du solltest auch bedenken, dass du das Bike nicht Probe fahren kannst (außer auf Messen oder in Koblenz) außerdem gibt es nicht so viele Werkstätten die ein Canyon in den Service nehmen und du musst es jedes Mal nach Koblenz schicken... 

Am Ende musst Du entscheiden was Du möchtest aber hier wirst Du wenige finden, die ihr geliebtes Rotwild gegen ein Canyon tauschen würden Nicht ohne Grund haben hier einige einen kompletten Fuhrpark von Rotwild und kaufen für ihre Frauen und Kinder Bikes dieser Marke....


----------



## Mike F. (3. August 2010)

Ja, ist mir schon klar, dass der Direktvertrieb bessere Preise ermöglicht. Hatte bei meinem Händler schon mal angefragt, ob er auch ein Canyon betreuen würde. Da ich ihn schon lange kenne, würde er das auch machen, aber erfreut wäre er nicht. Das war vor meinem "Rotwild-Trip".

Na, mal schauen. Dass ich hier im  Rotwild-thread schwer jemanden finde, der mir von Rotwild abrät, ist klar. 

danke für eure Beiträge

Mike


----------



## Kettenschleifer (3. August 2010)

Wohne ganz in der Nähe von Canyon, war auch schon oft da, keine schlechten Räder, aber irgendwas ist an der Marke dran das ich mir noch keines von denen gekauft habe.

Ich, für mich, glaube, das ist ähnlich wie beim Autokauf, der eine kauft z.b. immer Opel der andere immer VW.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. August 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> So, hatte gerade ein angenehmes Gespräch mit einem Rotwildianer.
> Ich werde wohl beim RC2 bleiben.



Das C2 ist natürlich ein Hammerteil 
Wenn ich die Vorabinfos der 2011 er Modelle richtig deute, dann geht die Rotwild Entwicklung mehr und mehr zur Monocoque Bauweise.
Unser Orakel (ja auch hier gibt's 'ne Krake )wird's hoffendlich bestätigen 
Da liegst Du mit dem C2 ja schon voll im Trend
Bilder zeigen nicht vergessen, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Mike F. (3. August 2010)

Kettenschleifer schrieb:


> Wohne ganz in der Nähe von Canyon, war auch schon oft da, keine schlechten Räder, aber irgendwas ist an der Marke dran das ich mir noch keines von denen gekauft habe.
> 
> Ich, für mich, glaube, das ist ähnlich wie beim Autokauf, der eine kauft z.b. immer Opel der andere immer VW.



Hatte da bisher Citroen und nun Ford.
Beim Rad diverse Modelle, zuletzt Simplon. Für mich trifft das also nicht zu, aber der Herr hat doch mehr Freude über einen verlorenen Sohn, der heimkehrt, als über 99 Rechtschaffene oder so ähnlich.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. August 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> Hatte da bisher Citroen und nun Ford.
> Beim Rad diverse Modelle, zuletzt Simplon. Für mich trifft das also nicht zu, aber der Herr hat doch mehr Freude über einen verlorenen Sohn, der heimkehrt, als über 99 Rechtschaffene oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Du meist Mailand oder Madrid - Hauptsache Italien


----------



## Mike F. (3. August 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Du meist Mailand oder Madrid - Hauptsache Italien


ach ja, die Fußballer! Das war doch der Möller, nicht?


----------



## diet (3. August 2010)

@ Mike F. 
Also diese Canyon´s sind schon gut, im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss und auch so sind sie zu was zu gebrauchen, sind gute Räder, nur ist ein Rotwild eben ein Rotwild  ..ne! ...an die Gemeinde 
Also wenn du was nicht alltägliches und besonderes, mit liebe zum Detail und durchdachten Lösungen haben möchtest dann setz dich auf ein Rotwild, probier es aus und nimm es. Falls es dir zusagt  ...vorzugsweise eins aus Karbon, denn das ist der Stoff aus dem Räder für den normalen, nicht downhill und freeride-Einsatz...na gut, für freeride vielleicht schon   gemacht sind.

Grüße Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (4. August 2010)

Peter Schlitt Pressekonferenz auf der Bike Expo in München

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13485488"]BIKE EXPO Pressekonferenz - Peter Schlitt on Vimeo[/ame]​ 
Schwerpunkt war wohl für ADP die Präsentation der drei neuen R.T1 Modelle inlusive dem Elektroantrieb von Bosch.

Für die anderen Modellreihen werden wir in 4 Wochen wohl nach Friedrichshafen müssen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mike F. (4. August 2010)

diet schrieb:


> @ Mike F.
> Also diese Canyon´s sind schon gut, im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss und auch so sind sie zu was zu gebrauchen, sind gute Räder, nur ist ein Rotwild eben ein Rotwild  ..ne! ...an die Gemeinde
> Also wenn du was nicht alltägliches und besonderes, mit liebe zum Detail und durchdachten Lösungen haben möchtest dann setz dich auf ein Rotwild, probier es aus und nimm es. Falls es dir zusagt  ...vorzugsweise eins aus Karbon, denn das ist der Stoff aus dem Räder für den normalen, nicht downhill und freeride-Einsatz, gemacht sind.
> 
> Grüße Mike



danke, ich hab mich bereits zu 99% für einen Hirschen entschieden und werde wohl bald im Wald röhren...


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2010)

Mike F.
mit dem Vinschgau hast du die besten Vorrausetzungen um das Rotwild Artgerecht springen/laufen zulassen.
Bin im Sept. wieder in "deiner Gegend"


----------



## Mike F. (4. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> Mike F.
> mit dem Vinschgau hast du die besten Vorrausetzungen um das Rotwild Artgerecht springen/laufen zulassen.
> Bin im Sept. wieder in "deiner Gegend"



wie wahr. Derzeit bin ich etwas geschwächt, aber wenn das gute Tier kommt, bin ich hoffentlich wieder fit.
Wo bist du denn genau?


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> wie wahr. Derzeit bin ich etwas geschwächt, aber wenn das gute Tier kommt, bin ich hoffentlich wieder fit.
> Wo bist du denn genau?


in Latsch, im Testivalrevier


----------



## Mike F. (4. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> in Latsch, im Testivalrevier


aha! Ein bisserl Techniktrainig täte mir auch gut. 
Na, jedenfalls viel SPaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vette08 (4. August 2010)

Servus,


hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Maxxis Ardent 26x2,4 auf dem HR und dem R.C1 von 2009? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Reifen passt. Aktuell ist ein Conti MountainKing 2.4 verbaut, dieser passt und hat Luft


----------



## SchrottRox (4. August 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Ardent und ein C1 auch nicht. 

Ich hab halt die Minion 2.5 und High Roller 2.5, welche im Vergleich mit z.B. Conti Diesel oder WTB Timberwolf sehr schmal ausfallen.

Wenn Du also schon 2.4er Contis drauf hattest, sollte der Maxxis locker passen


----------



## roadrunner49 (4. August 2010)

Hallo Mike,

warum willst Du von Simplon auf Rotwild wechseln?
Gruß
roadrunner49



Mike F. schrieb:


> Hatte da bisher Citroen und nun Ford.
> Beim Rad diverse Modelle, zuletzt Simplon. Für mich trifft das also nicht zu, aber der Herr hat doch mehr Freude über einen verlorenen Sohn, der heimkehrt, als über 99 Rechtschaffene oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


----------



## LDSign (5. August 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> 
> Nachdem mein 6 Jahre altes und heiß geliebtes RCC 0.1 nun in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand geschickt (bzw. zur Stadtschlampe degradiert) wurde hat vorgestern ein neues Rotwild bei mir Unterschlupf gefunden. Das Modell ist sicher bekannt, aber vielleicht freut sich ja der ein oder andere über ein paar Bildchen
> 
> ...



Hi zusammen

Ich habe nun eine Lösung für den hässlichen Magura-Lockout-Hebel gefunden: Halter auf horizontal umgebaut und ein paar Teile lackiert. Vielleicht dienen die Bilder ja für den einen oder anderen als Inspiration. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz zufrieden *g*

















Den RS Poploc hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch ausprobiert - war mir aber zu globig. Falls den einer braucht, PN an mich...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## morei (5. August 2010)

Kann man eigentlich bei Rotwild in Dietzenbach die Räder Probefahren bzw überhaupt anschauen ?


----------



## at021971 (5. August 2010)

Kannst sicherlich mit denen einen Termin absprechen und dann vorbeifahren. Aber ob die dann an dem Tag Dein Wunschmodel und dann noch in Deiner Größe da haben, ist nicht gesagt. Man bedenke immer die Größe der Firma und die sehr überschaubare Menge an Bikes, die ADP pro Jahr verkauft. Viel mehr als 15 - 20 Bikes gehen da wohl pro Tag nicht durch die Montage.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (5. August 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> ....Ich habe nun eine Lösung für den hässlichen Magura-Lockout-Hebel gefunden: Halter auf horizontal umgebaut und ein paar Teile lackiert. Vielleicht dienen die Bilder ja für den einen oder anderen als Inspiration. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz zufrieden *g*
> 
> ......
> 
> Den RS Poploc hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch ausprobiert - war mir aber zu globig. Falls den einer braucht, PN an mich...


 
Klasse Lösung. Solltest Du mal bei Magura vorstellen. Das macht aus deren optisch grenzwertigen Design, eine akzeptable Lösung. Die original Magura Lösung ist ansonsten keine echte Zierde für ein Bike und würde an meinem niemals einen Platz finden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mike F. (5. August 2010)

roadrunner49 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> warum willst Du von Simplon auf Rotwild wechseln?
> Gruß
> roadrunner49



Hallo roadrunner49,

dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. 
1. Das Simplon ist jetzt über 6 Jahre alt
2. Hatte mit den Bremsen bei starkem Regen probleme, sodass ich teilweise absteigen musste, Bremse griff nicht (bei Mitfahrern mit "normalen" Rädern keine probleme. Hab keine Scheibenbremsen.
3. Letzthin hatte ich mehrere gefährliche Situationen mit geplatzten Reifen, wie anderswo beschrieben. Möglich, dass dies kein Simplon-Problem ist, aber es ist halt das Gesamtpaket.

Ich fühlte mich grundsätzlich auf Abfahrten einfach nicht mehr sicher, und da mein Händler keine Simplon mehr hat, aber demnächst die Rotwild, und da diese mir bei einer Recherche positiv aufgefallen sind, wechsle ich zu denen.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass Simplon ein schlechtes Rad hat, nein, imn Gegenteil, ich war meist sehr zufrieden, bis auf die "Kleinigkeiten".

Gruß

Mike

Mike


----------



## Vette08 (5. August 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Ardent und ein C1 auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Sollte sich diese Frage in Zukunft mal jemand stellen: Ein Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 passt einwandfrei in einen R.C1 FS Cross-Rahmen (2009) .
Und da dies u.a. ein Gallerie-Thread ist  ...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (5. August 2010)

@LDSign
eine schöne Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (6. August 2010)

das ist mal liebe ins Detail
http://de-de.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=250632&id=113359782018305&ref=fbx_album
ne Studie vom X1
http://de-de.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=250637&id=113359782018305&ref=fbx_album


----------



## jmr-biking (7. August 2010)

Ob das X1 in Weiß noch einen Studie ist? Sieht schon ziemlich fertig aus. Mir gefällts so sehr gut!  
Aber abwarten. Ich bin ziemlich gespannt auf die bis jetzt noch kaum präsentierte T-Serie. So ein Rotwild-Twentyniner würde noch gut zu meiner Sammlung passen.


----------



## Orakel (7. August 2010)

in den Bikemagz's sind Preise und Fotos vom X2 und RE1 drin, das RE1 sieht vom Design her beinahe gleich aus wie das X1 in weiÃ, zuhaben ist es wohl ab 3199,-â¬ das X2 ab 3999,-â¬ Gewichte sind auch angegeben aber auf die gebe ich aus ERfahrung nichts.
Irgendwie sieht es fÃ¼r mich so aus wie wenn das X2 im Steuerohrbereich da wo das Unterohr zum Steuerrohr hin auslÃ¤uft in Gold gehalten ist, genauso der innere bereich von der Versteifung zum Sitzrohr(quasi das dreieck).
Es sind ja nur noch 25 tage bis zur EB solange kÃ¶nnen wir ja wild Spekulieren und bei den Jungs von ADP fÃ¼r KopfschÃ¼tteln oder Verwunderung sorgen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. August 2010)

Vette08 schrieb:


> Sollte sich diese Frage in Zukunft mal jemand stellen: Ein Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 passt einwandfrei in einen R.C1 FS Cross-Rahmen (2009) .
> Und da dies u.a. ein Gallerie-Thread ist  ...



C1 Cross, aus Erfahrung gut


----------



## morei (7. August 2010)

Ein Bekannter von wir könnte ein X1 Edition Ausstellungsbike (praktisch ungefahren) für 3.600  bekommen.
Sollte er bei dem Preis zuschlagen ?


----------



## Mike F. (7. August 2010)

So, hab heute nun endgültig mein RC2 Pro bestellt und werde hoffentlich nächste Woche bereits den esten Ausgalopp unternehmen können!


----------



## Nismo99 (7. August 2010)

Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung! 

Bitte viele Fotos einstellen


----------



## hhninja81 (7. August 2010)

@Mike_F.

Herzlich willkommen in der "Familie". Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## Orakel (7. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von wir könnte ein X1 Edition Ausstellungsbike (praktisch ungefahren) für 3.600  bekommen.
> Sollte er bei dem Preis zuschlagen ?


der Preis ist nicht von schlechten Eltern, kosten tut es Regulär 4800,-
das nehn ich mal nen Rabatt schlechthin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike F. (7. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung!
> 
> Bitte viele Fotos einstellen



danke, ein, zwei Fotos werd ich dann schon mal reinstellen!
Danke auch an hhninja81! 


Home is where my Rotwild is!


----------



## morei (7. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> der Preis ist nicht von schlechten Eltern, kosten tut es Regulär 4800,-
> das nehn ich mal nen Rabatt schlechthin



War auch sehr verwundert aber scheint wohl so zu sein !


----------



## Groudon (7. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> War auch sehr verwundert aber scheint wohl so zu sein !


 
Nuja - sind doch auch nur 25%...


----------



## morei (7. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Nuja - sind doch auch nur 25%...



Für ihn sind es primär 1200 Euro weniger zu zahlen aber klar, du hast recht.
Denkst du, dass da noch mehr drin sein könnte oder warum die Aussage mit "nur" 25% ?


----------



## Groudon (7. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Für ihn sind es primär 1200 Euro weniger zu zahlen aber klar, du hast recht.
> Denkst du, dass da noch mehr drin sein könnte oder warum die Aussage mit "nur" 25% ?


 
Ich denke 25% ist schon eine ganze Menge und sicher bald schon das Optimum am Machbaren. Aber ich meine damit, dass es ja auch Händler gibt, bei denen man mit bissl hier und da auch 25% Rabatt bekommen kann, wenn man hartnäckig ist oder lange dabei ist. 

Aber natürlich sind 1200 weniger ne ganze Menge Geld. Da kann man sich noch ein 2. Trainings-HT einer günstigen Marke kaufen z.B. xD


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. August 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> So, hab heute nun endgültig mein RC2 Pro bestellt und werde hoffentlich nächste Woche bereits den esten Ausgalopp unternehmen können!



Cool & Welcome 
Kannst ja gleich mal in der Rotwild IG eine C2 Position mit Erfahrungsberichten, etc aufmachen.... 
Bist Du es eigendlich mal Probegefahren?
Das C2 ist ja recht exclusiv. HAben das die Händler als Testbike und dann noch in der richtigen Grösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (8. August 2010)

Hi

Darf ich Euch mal nach Eurer Meinung fragen? Einige werden mich sicher für bekloppt halten, aber nun ja - ihr habt ja gesehen, was ich für einen Hokus-Pokus ich mit dem Lockout-Hebel veranstaltet habe 

Und zwar hatte ich bei meinem R.R2 WC die Carbon-Laufräder gegen "konventionelle" getauscht...2000 EUR Aufpreis waren mir dann doch zu heftig und außerdem wollte ich unbedingt mal weiße Felgen haben  Da kam sofort die XR 1450 im Rotwild-Design in Frage die der Händler dann auch gerne getauscht hat. Nur das rote Design des LRS hat mich von Anfang an am grünen Renner gestört, so dass ich mir dann gleich einen schwarzen Aufklebersatz von DT organisiert habe (von den "normalen" anthraziten 1450er-Rädern).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Heute wollte ich das Dekor tauschen - bin jetzt aber doch etwas unsicher. Was meint - kommt das schwarz besser oder sollte ich es rot lassen?












Ich schwanke 50:50 

Oh man, das sind Probleme, oder? 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## hhninja81 (8. August 2010)

Entweder ganz ab oder schwarz... ich bin für clean! Durch den weißen LRS wirkt es sowieso sehr unruhig.


----------



## jmr-biking (8. August 2010)

Da stimme ich hhninja81b zu: schwarz oder ganz ab.


----------



## Orakel (8. August 2010)

schwarz sieht besser aus


----------



## diet (8. August 2010)

Eindeutig ganz ablassen  ...sieht dann nicht wie ein Spielzeug aus oder wie etwas was man wieder verkaufen möchte. 
Die Kenner erkennen den Wert der Teile auch so und wer keine Ahnung hat, den interessiert auch der Aufkleber nicht...der quatscht höchstens dumm daher 
Falls du allerdings doch auf Aufkleber stehen solltest, dann die schwarzen


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2010)

ich würd das machen, was mir am besten gefällt. das bike soll dir doch gefallen und nicht uns


----------



## hhninja81 (8. August 2010)

Alban Lakata ist gerade auf seinem Rotwild RR2 Marathon Weltmeiser geworden. Glückwunsch!!

http://www.topeak-ergon-racing.com/de/de/default/news/?ym=2010-08&show=246


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. August 2010)

Schwarz 
und Glückwunsch Lakata und Rotwild


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. August 2010)

40 km heute mit viel Wasser und Matsch. HAt voll Spass gemacht.

Heute sind 2 Jungs mitgefahren deren Bikes (Steppenwolf und Rocky Mountain) 3-4 Jahre alt sind.
Obwohl Sie regelmäßig fahren und konditionell deutlich fitter sind als ich, kamen die Kerle bei den teils rutschigen Wegen nicht hinterher.
Wir haben dann mal die Räder getauscht (ja schon klar Mädel und Rad tauscht Mann nicht).
Hammer was ein Unterschied. Mein C1 gleitet im Vergleich zu den andern fast über Wurzeln und Steine. Zusammen mit den 2.4er Schlappen habe ich viel mehr Grip und Vortrieb.
Die Jungs waren völlig fertig und wollen neue Bikes.
Mal schaun, vielleicht werdens ja Rotwild


----------



## morei (8. August 2010)

Wo biste denn gefahren ? Wir sind heute Singletrails rund um den Frauenkopf gefahren
und zum Abschluss dann den am Bopser runter (zum ersten Mal).
Waren auch gut nass und dreckig danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (8. August 2010)

Felgen in schwarze oder Ergon grün...bei den weißen Felgen zumindest schwarze Decales!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Wo biste denn gefahren ? Wir sind heute Singletrails rund um den Frauenkopf gefahren
> und zum Abschluss dann den am Bopser runter (zum ersten Mal).
> Waren auch gut nass und dreckig danach



Büsnau-Leonberg-Bärenseen.
Wenig Höhenmeter, aber nette kleine Wege.
Heute bei dem Wetter zum Glück nur wenige Spaziergänger


----------



## morei (8. August 2010)

Kommst du direkt aus Stuttgart oder eher die Vaihinger Gegend ?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Kommst du direkt aus Stuttgart oder eher die Vaihinger Gegend ?



Sonnenberg, also genau dazwischen.
Und Du?


----------



## morei (8. August 2010)

Überhalb vom Planetarium, also genau unten 
Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen ne Runde drehen wenn du Lust hast !


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. August 2010)

Gerne, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal für 4 Wochen in die USA 
Lass uns per PN verabreden, sonst langweilen wir die andern


----------



## morei (8. August 2010)

Alles klar und viel Spaß bei den Amis


----------



## hotchili001 (8. August 2010)

*Hat vielleicht Jemand Interesse an einem sehr schönen,wenig gefahrenen ROTWILD R.R1-FS Rahmenset? Der Rahmen hat die Größe "L" und befindet sich in einem hervorragendem Zustand(wie NEU)*
*Zum Set gehört der Rahmen mit DT-Swiss Dämpfer XR Carbon,Steuersatz und Sattelklemme! Wer Interesse hat bitte per Mail melden.*


----------



## hotchili001 (8. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (8. August 2010)

Hallo

Zunächst: Herzlichen Glückwunsch an das RR2 (und natürlich an Alban *g*)

Vielen Dank für Euren Input. Das Fazit ist also klar: Schwarz. Da ich auf dem Weg dahin eh "über weiß" muss werde ich mal schauen ob ich die Aufkleber einfach ganz ablasse. Das "Rote" hat mir von Anfang an nicht wirklich gefallen, aber nach zwei Wochen RR2 finde ich es nicht wirklich so schlimm...

Sicher fragen sich einige, warum ich das Bike nicht gleich passend gekauft habe. Es war so überhaupt nicht geplant! Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein "normales" RR2 Race kaufen (ich fand das WC zwar technisch der Hammer, aber ein Rotwild musste bis dato immer rot sein - außerdem würde ich nie im Leben 8000 EUR für ein Bike ausgeben). Nunja, der Händler hatte halt nur das WC als Vorführer - nach der Probefahrt hatte ich ein Grinsen im Gesicht und beiläufig erwähnt, dass ich es wohl sofort kaufen würde wenn der Preis nicht wäre. Er wollte es eh zum Ende der Saison verkaufen. Also im Endeffekt hab ich dann das WC für den Preis vom Race bekommen...und das mit 500km auf dem Tacho. Da schaut man auch mal über unpassende rot/weiße Räder hinweg 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## morei (8. August 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Also im Endeffekt hab ich dann das WC für den Preis vom Race bekommen...und das mit 500km auf dem Tacho.



Brutal


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2010)

Hat jemand Info über den Federweg des 2011er X1?
Mit 160- 180mm wäre es für mich sehr interssant.
Das X1 meiner Freundin geht subber!


----------



## at021971 (8. August 2010)

Da wird sich wohl zum 2010er R.X1 nichts ändern. Mit dem von Dir gewünschten Federweg, würde es doch sehr in den Zielgruppen des R.E1 oder der R.E.D. wildern. das R.E1für 2011 wird doch sehr ähnlich aufgebaut sein, wie die Modelle R.C1/C2/X1/X2. Nun eben mit mehr Federweg hinten. Ob auch vorne?

Peter Böhm hat aber bei unserem Besuch im März von des Möglichkeit eines, dem R.X1 ähnlichen Bike, mit 180 mm Federweg gesprochen. Wenn es nicht das neue R.E1 ist, dann wurde so ein Bike in Saalbach nicht vorgestellt. Die Eurobike wird es zeigen, ob so etwas schon in den Startlöchern steht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nismo99 (9. August 2010)

...bin selbst sehr neugierig auf das neue E1 bzw E1 im Allgemeinen. Fahre in letzter Zeit häufiger im rauhen Gelände, wo mein C1 eigentlich schon an die Grenzen stößt.

Ich blätter in letzter Zeit [2-3 Monate] häufiger den 2010er Katalog durch und spiel mit dem Gedanken mir einen weiteren Hirsch zuzulegen. Ich denke da an ein E1 oder RED Trail. Mit dem E1 bin ich mir etwas unsicher, ob sich für mich der Kauf lohnen würde, da der Zugewinn an Federweg ggü dem C1 eher überschaubar ist. Positiv am E1 ist natürlich, dass man damit noch einen Berg hochkommt.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem RED Trail?


----------



## acid-driver (9. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Peter Böhm hat aber bei unserem Besuch im März von des Möglichkeit eines, dem R.X1 ähnlichen Bike, mit 180 mm Federweg gesprochen. Wenn es nicht das neue R.E1 ist, dann wurde so ein Bike in Saalbach nicht vorgestellt. Die Eurobike wird es zeigen, ob so etwas schon in den Startlöchern steht.



das war das, was wir ungesehen nach witten fahren lassen mussten 
er meinte damals, das bike solle eine totem erhalten. 
ich war dann mal in witten stalken, da hatte das teil meine ich eine domain verbaut ob die nun 180 oder 160mm hatte...keine ahnung 
auf der schwinge stand allerdings E1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (9. August 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche größeren Änderungen vom 2010 X1 zum 2011, abgesehen von der Farbe ?


----------



## Vincy (9. August 2010)

Nur Modellpflege im Detail:
Tapered Steuerrohr mit Gusset, Zugführung für verstellbare Sattelstütze, new Formula 2011 mit verstellbaren Druckpunkt und Hebel (die R1 mit Oval-Kolben).


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2010)

Meinst taperd Steuerrohr?
Ist das ein Guset?
Ich denke das ist der Carbonrahmen mit geändertem Steuerkopfbereich.


----------



## at021971 (9. August 2010)

Das weiße ist das R.X1 und damit aus Alu. Das R.X2 ist schwarz und aus Carbon.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

ein Kumpel von mir sucht ein RR1 HT, RCC 1.3 oder ähnlich in Größe "M".

Guter bis neuwertiger Zustand.

Kennt einer von Euch jemanden der gerade sein Rad verkaufen möchte oder eine Idee?


----------



## SchrottRox (9. August 2010)

Sooo, meine Woche Urlaub am Monte Grappa ist ja schon wieder eine Woche her. SchÃ¶n war es wiedermal...vor allem, weil wir endlich mal die Wege gefahren sind, welche wir uns schon seit Langem mal vorgenommen hatten und im MÃ¤rz nie fahren konnten. Auf der Landkarte sahen sie schon recht vielversprechend aus - aber da haben wir uns ja schon manchmal tÃ¤uschen lassen...
Doch dieses mal durften wir super Wege "entdecken", welche zwar ziemlich Grobschottrig daliegen, jedoch allesamt nahezu komplett fahrbar sind. Spass machen sie auf jeden Fall und auch das visuelle Erlebnis kommt nicht zu kurz.
Drei, bzw. vier der Wege haben wir auch ein bisschen auf Video gebannt - spÃ¤ter kommen auch noch die GPS-Daten und eine Beschreibung bei GPS-Tour.info mit rein (siehe unten)...aber Eins nach dem Anderen...

Zuerst mal ein paar Sequenzen von Sentiero 152:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW4-udiHNS4"]YouTube- âªMonte Grappa - Sentiero 152â¬â[/nomedia]



Danach gleich noch der Sentiero 153, welcher vom Sent. 152 abzweigt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbGZPev5QNU"]YouTube- âªMonte Grappa - Sentiero  153â¬â[/nomedia]



und zu guter Letzt noch ein Filmchen von einer Tour, welche auf dem Sent. 95 startet, zum Monte Grappa hoch geht...aber seht selbst, ich habe ein bisschen Beschreibung dazugemacht. Der fÃ¼r uns neue Weg war der Sent. 156 und ein unbenannter Pfad:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swyk4gUYM8g"]YouTube- âªBassano - Monte Grappa - Mountainbike Tourâ¬â[/nomedia]





(kann man eigentlich den Youtube-Player nicht mehr direkt hier einbinden?)


----------



## at021971 (9. August 2010)

SchrottRox, alle Achtung echt tolle Trails seid Ihr da gefahren. Ich glaube da muß ich auch mal hin....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deichfräse (9. August 2010)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wird das 2011-er E1 hinten 175mm Federweg haben und vorn eine 160-er/180-er Gabel vertragen.
Damit liegt´s dann eher im Bereich des jetzigen R.E.D. Trail. Für weniger gibt´s ja X1 und X2.


----------



## Nismo99 (10. August 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wird das 2011-er E1 hinten 175mm Federweg haben und vorn eine 160-er/180-er Gabel vertragen.
> Damit liegt´s dann eher im Bereich des jetzigen R.E.D. Trail. Für weniger gibt´s ja X1 und X2.



das wäre genial!


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

da ich kein Carbon Experte bin, wollte ich gerne eure Meinung hören.

Ich habe seit ca 4 Wochen ein sehr schönes R.C2 und bin ca. 7 mal damit gefahren. Ich wiege 72 Kilo und bin ein normaler Tourenfahrer (als nix Extremes, Sprünge oder ähliches..)

Klar ist das Rad dreckig geworden  und ich habe dann beim Putzen festgestellt , dass unterhalb der Umlenkung ein Riss im Sattelrohr ist (siehe Photo). Ich selber kann nicht beurteilen ob nur Lackschaden (aber selbst der ist unschön) oder Totalschaden :-(

Mein Rotwildhändler ist leider im Urlaub und der Rotwild Service selbst kann mir ohne Händler nicht helfen und  meint erst mal nicht fahren. Ist natürlich im Sommer nicht die beste Lösung ohne Bike dazustehen :-(

Bin ja mal gespannt was rauskommt. Hat jemand von euch was ähnliches am Carbonrahmen festgestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (10. August 2010)

Würde fast behaupten, dass das kein Lackschaden ist.
Die Stelle ist ja halbwegs geschützt gegen rumfliegendes Zeug und die Art der "Ausbreitung" sieht mir eher nach Riss aus 
Wäre ja schon bitte nach so kurzer Zeit und bei deinem recht geringen Gewicht


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

Du hast recht, die Stelle ist optimal geschütz, da ja genau der Dämpfer davor sitzt....

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass wenn man einfedert sich das Sattelrohr sich im übetragenen Sinne durchbiegt (über die Umlenkung auf den Dämpfer)....Aber dafür sollte ja auch der Rahmen dimensioniert sein....


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2010)

In dem Bereich wird das Sattelrohr *doppelt *auf Zug beansprucht!

Zum einen vom Fahrbetrieb allgemein, zum anderen durch die Kräfte die der Dämpfer beim Einfedern einleitet.
Die Stelle ist auch an anderen Bikes mit der Dämpferanordnung bruchgefährdet (b. B. Rocky Mountain ETX)

Maile das Bild doch direkt zu Rotwild, die haben einen schnellen Service.
Den Händler brauchst du dazu nicht.


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> In dem Bereich wird das Sattelrohr *doppelt *auf Zug beansprucht!
> 
> Zum einen vom Fahrbetrieb allgemein, zum anderen durch die Kräfte die der Dämpfer beim Einfedern einleitet.
> Die Stelle ist auch an anderen Bikes mit der Dämpferanordnung bruchgefährdet (b. B. Rocky Mountain ETX)
> ...



Habe ich ja direkt an Rotwild gesendet und tel... ohne Händler machen die nix.....


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Habe ich ja direkt an Rotwild gesendet und tel... ohne Händler machen die nix.....


 
an wen hast Du das denn dort gesendet? Zentral an [email protected] oder an einen Verantwortlichen mit Entscheidungsgewalt.

Auch wenn das Bild sehr klein ist, sieht das nicht wirklich gut aus. So ein Schaden, an dieser Stelle und in dieser Form sieht stark nach Riss aus. Und da es dann eh einen neuen Rahmen gibt, könne sie den auch direkt an Dich schicken. Ob Du ihn dann slebst wieder aufbaust oder einen Händler aufsuchst, bleibt dann Dir überlassen. den alten Rahmen kann Du ja dann an ADP senden oder beim Händler vorbeibringen, wenn der wieder da ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> an wen hast Du das denn dort gesendet? Zentral an [email protected] oder an einen Verantwortlichen mit Entscheidungsgewalt.
> 
> Auch wenn das Bild sehr klein ist, sieht das nicht wirklich gut aus. So ein Schaden, an dieser Stelle und in dieser Form sieht stark nach Riss aus. Und da es dann eh einen neuen Rahmen gibt, könne sie den auch direkt an Dich schicken. Ob Du ihn dann slebst wieder aufbaust oder einen Händler aufsuchst, bleibt dann Dir überlassen. den alten Rahmen kann Du ja dann an ADP senden oder beim Händler vorbeibringen, wenn der wieder da ist.
> 
> ...



Hatte Kontakt mit einem Herren vom technischen Support/Kundendienst. Hier die 2 Mails

.. leider scheint das mehr zu  sein als nur ein Lackriss. Leider hat ihr Händler  gerade Urlaub und ich kann ihnen nicht schnell helfen, weil ich ihnen von der  weiteren Benutzung des Rades abraten muss...


...es tut mir Leid  das sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Problem mit einem unserer Räder haben und ihr  Händler in Urlaub ist. Das Händlernetz  ist leider immer ein Problem, weil  ein bestimmter Gebietsschutz beachtet werden  muss.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2010)

aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn?
Hinfahren?
Sonst mal anrufen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so engstirnig sind.
Hast doch Rechnung und Rahmennummer?


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn?
> Hinfahren?
> Sonst mal anrufen.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so engstirnig sind.
> Hast doch Rechnung und Rahmennummer?



Klar, wohne in München...

Rahmen ist sogar bei Rotwild (wg. der 3 Jahres Garantie, sonst nur 2 Jahre) registriert....


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2010)

seltsam, kenne ich so nicht.
Ruf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> seltsam, kenne ich so nicht.
> Ruf an.




genau dies hatte ich ja getan und 2 mal mit Hr. Liebe telefoniert, der mir 2 mal gesagt hatte, dass er als Rotwild Zentale hier nichts machen kann und die Schadensabwicklung nur über der Händler geht....

Vermutlich bin ein zu gutmütiger Mensch


----------



## hotchili001 (10. August 2010)

*Die Antwort ist da Standart!*


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Die Antwort ist da Standart!*



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Es hat da bei mir bisher nicht einen Fall gegeben, wo mir die Jungs von ADP nicht direkt geholfen haben.

Selbst einen Tauschrahmen habe ich direkt bekommen. Und das innerhalb von zwei - drei Tagen nach Mail mit Photos an ADP.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

wie gesagt : ich bin vieleicht zu gutmütig...

Am Montag ist mein Händler (Radtlos in Gauting) wieder da (mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, da er sehr zuverlässig und kompetent ist). 

Muss dann anscheinend beim nächsten Mal (hoffe, dass ich dies nicht muss weil der neue Rahmen besser hält) mich nicht abspeisen lassen


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. August 2010)

Irgendwie unglaublich. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen was dein Bike gekostet hat. Händler hin oder her, das Bike ist im Prinzip neu und da solltest Du imho gar nicht mit rumärgern müssen. Fair wäre, Dir einfach ein Neues zu schicken und um den Rest soll sich Rotwild und der Händler kümmern. 

Ich fahre übrigens auch nen Rotwild Freerider und kann mich nicht wirklich beschweren, nen Top Eindruck habe ich aber auch nicht. Ich habe einen Mitarbeiter mal persönlich kennen gelernt, war sympatisch, er hat sich auch bei mir erkundigt und wollte wissen wie zufrieden ich mit meinem Bike bin, fand ich gut. Ist halt nicht so: Bike an den Mann gebracht, dann ar$chlecken. Hat mich echt beeindruckt.

Ich hab bisher 2x angerufen und es wurde versucht mir schnell zu helfen. Einmal ging es um die obere Brücke einer Doppelbrückengabel. Ich wusst nicht, welche ich kaufen sollte, halt wegen der Geo. Rein optisch hätte ich auf ne Flache getippt, aber ich hätte es gerne sicher gewusst. Ich hab leider auch nur ne schwammige Antwort bekommen wie 'die flache Brücke sollte richtig sein'. Wenn es nicht mal der Rahmenbauer sicher weiss, wer dann?

Ich habe schon öfter von der Bezeichung 'Edelschmiede' gehört. Wie kam das eigentlich zustande? . Ich habe wirklich schicke Bikes gesehen, keine Frage. Aber wenn ich mir meinem Rahmen so angucke, ist der nicht wirklich edel. Ich finde die Schweissnähte sehr dick und auch nicht sooo sauber, ich möchte nicht sagen, dass sie schlecht sind, aber edel ist das nicht. Ich weiss nicht, wie schwer es ist, Alu zu schweissen, aber wenn ich die Bikes von Nicolai sehe: WOW!

Naja, liebe Rotwild Mitarbeiter, angeblich schaut ihr hier ja immer mal rein. Gebt den Fraemisch nen vernünftiges Übergangsrad, er hat nichts verschuldet und hat bestimmt nen heiden Geld ausgegeben. Er sollte auch fahren können, egal wie, der Rest ist erstmal zweitrangig. Es kann nicht sein Problem sein! Und supportet doch hier bitte endlich mal nen Unterforum, ein Thread, der über 208 Seiten geht, zeigt doch die Notwendigkeit, oder nicht?

Ich habe übrigens am Unterrohr mittig ne Schweissnaht, also einfach platt drauf. Ich fands eigentlich immer schon komisch. Es sieht so aus, als hätte jemand kurz ne Testnaht gezogen, davon bin ich ausgegangen. Kann es sein, dass jemand da rumgeprutsch hat bzw sollte ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen? Interessiert mich wirklich! Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es dort nen Riss gab, wo einfach ne Naht drüber geklatscht wurde. Wäre das zulässig bei einem Edelbike?


----------



## hotchili001 (10. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht betsätigen. Es hat da bei mir bisher nicht einen Fall gegeben, wo mir die Jungs von ADP nicht direkt geholfen haben.
> 
> Selbst einen Tauschrahmen habe ich direkt bekommen. Und das innerhalb von zwei - drei Tagen nach Mail mit Photos an ADP.
> 
> ...


 
*Das kann ich nicht so sagen!*
*Ich hatte bei einem Neurahmen nach kurzer Zeit den DT-Swiss Carbon-Dämpfer defekt! Nicht mehr fahrbar!*
*Nach einem Anruf bei ADP kam nur die Aussage"da haben wir nichts mit zu tun",worüber ich mich sehr geärgert habe!!*
*Wenn ich einen Neuwagen kaufe,sagt zB. Audi auch nicht mit der Wasserpumpe haben wir nichts zu tun,da müssen sie bei Bosch anrufen!*
*Da wir einen Tag später in Urlaub fahren wollten,bin ich sofort nach DT gefahren,wo der Dämpfer getauscht wurde!*
*Das ist Service am Kunden!!*

*Immerhin haben wir 5,fast neue Bikes der Marke Rotwild in der Familie!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen: ich wollte eigentlich ursprünglich nur wissen ob jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem Carbon Rahmen gemacht hat  und zu verstehen geben, dass eine Abwicklung die nur über Händler stattfindet nicht zur Kundenzufriedenheit beiträgt......

Wollte keinen generellen Thraed über Rotwild - Service starten, finde es aber durchaus intressant, welche Erfahrung (auch viele positive) gemacht wurden...


----------



## hotchili001 (10. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen: ich wollte eigentlich ursprünglich nur wissen ob jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem Carbon Rahmen gemacht hat und zu verstehen geben, dass eine Abwicklung die nur über Händler stattfindet nicht zur Kundenzufriedenheit beiträgt......
> 
> Wollte keinen generellen Thraed über Rotwild - Service starten, finde es aber durchaus intressant, welche Erfahrung (auch viele positive) gemacht wurden...


 
*Das sollte auch nur so eine kleine Bemerkung am Rande gewesen sein!!*
*Wir fahren natürlich weiter Rotwild und sind auch von der Marke absolut begeistert!!*
*Aber das musste ich einfach mal los werden,hat mich halt sehr geärgert! (Es ist halt nicht alles Gold was glänzt)*


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> wie gesagt : ich bin vieleicht zu gutmütig...
> 
> Am Montag ist mein Händler (Radtlos in Gauting) wieder da (mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, da er sehr zuverlässig und kompetent ist).
> 
> Muss dann anscheinend beim nächsten Mal (hoffe, dass ich dies nicht muss weil der neue Rahmen besser hält) mich nicht abspeisen lassen



Ah, beim Markus hast Du gekauft. Da bist Du, was Rotwild angeht, in den besten Händen. Der hat eine ganz enge Verbindung zu ADP. Er wird vermutlich wie in den vergangenen Jahren, auf dem EuroBike Rotwild Stand ADP bei der Kundenberatung unterstützen.

Mein Rotwild Nummer zwei habe ich übrigens auch über ihn bezogen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2010)

Es liegt in erster Linie an der Stelle, wo der Schaden aufgetreten ist!
Egal ob Carbon oder Alu.
Genau hier ist die kritische Stelle bei der Rahmenkonstuktion.
Also zwischen Wippe und unterer Dämpferaufnahme.

Ob ein rahmentausch die Lösung ist, bleibt abzuwarten, leider. (es ei denn, er wurde verstärkt)


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

guter Punkt: d.h. wenn nicht verstärkt dann tritt bei Austausch der Fehler wieder auf.... ich hoffe, dass ich dann wirklich nur ein Einzelfall war...eigentlich sollte der Rahmen wesentlich schwergewichtiger Leute aushalten und so auch dimensioniert sein..


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Das kann ich nicht so sagen!*
> *Ich hatte bei einem Neurahmen nach kurzer Zeit den DT-Swiss Carbon-Dämpfer defekt! Nicht mehr fahrbar!*
> *Nach einem Anruf bei ADP kam nur die Aussage"da haben wir nichts mit zu tun",worüber ich mich sehr geärgert habe!!*
> *Wenn ich einen Neuwagen kaufe,sagt zB. Audi auch nicht mit der Wasserpumpe haben wir nichts zu tun,da müssen sie bei Bosch anrufen!*
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen wegen eines defekten Dämfers oder anderen Anbauteile mich an den Bikehersteller zu wenden. Der kann da immer nur die zweitbeste Lösung sein.

Sich mit allen Problemen an den Hersteller zu wenden, mag zwar durchaus der logische Weg sein, wenn ich ein Komplettbike gekauft habe. Es ist aber so glaube ich wenig zielführend, wenn ich schnelle Hilfe erwarte. Und wir erwarten in der Regel Hilfe im Raster von wenigen Stunden ober längtens Tagen. Da kann man eine 20 Mann Firma nicht mit einem Automobilkonzern vergleichen. Diese Branche tickt da einfach anders. 

Nicolai verweist in seinen Garantiebedingungen explizit darauf hin, dass sie z.B auf Dämpfer 2 Jahre Garantie im Rahmen der vom jeweilgen Hersteller festgelegten Bedingungen bieten. Garantieansprüche sind direkt beim jeweiligen Hersteller geltend zu machen. Dämpfer und Rechnung zur Abwicklung des Garantiefalls direkt an diesen zu senden.

Weder Nicolai noch ADP deCken in ihren Garantiebedingungen sonstige Anbauteile ab. Da wird immer nur von Rahmen evtl. Noch von Dämpfern gesprochen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hotchili001 (10. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen wegen eines defekten Dämfers oder anderen Anbauteile mich an den Bikehersteller zu wenden. Der kann da immer nur die zweitbeste Lösung sein.
> 
> Sich mit allen Problemen an den Hersteller zu wenden, mag zwar durchaus der logische Weg sein, wenn ich ein Komplettbike gekauft habe. Es ist aber so glaube ich wenig zielführend, wenn ich schnelle Hilfe erwarte. Und wir erwarten in der Regel Hilfe im Raster von wenigen Stunden ober längtens Tagen. Da kann man eine 20 Mann Firma nicht mit einem Automobilkonzern vergleichen. Diese Branche tickt da einfach anders.
> 
> ...


 
*Hallo Thomas,*
*darum geht es doch auch nicht!*
*Ich finde das der Ton die Musik macht und nicht ein schnödes,das geht uns nicht an!*
*Ich komme mit ADP sonst ganz hervorragend zurecht!*


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2010)

Da hast Du absolut Recht. Der Ton macht in die Musik. Und das gilt in beide Richtungen und bestimmt zudem maßgeblich, ob das Anliegen positiv oder negativ ausgeht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (10. August 2010)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens am Unterrohr mittig ne Schweissnaht, also einfach platt drauf. Ich fands eigentlich immer schon komisch. Es sieht so aus, als hätte jemand kurz ne Testnaht gezogen, davon bin ich ausgegangen. Kann es sein, dass jemand da rumgeprutsch hat bzw sollte ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen? Interessiert mich wirklich! Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es dort nen Riss gab, wo einfach ne Naht drüber geklatscht wurde. Wäre das zulässig bei einem Edelbike?


da ist ein sogenanntes Schwallblech/Versteifungsbelch eingeschweisst.
Zu den Schweissnähten, mir gefallen die Nicolainähte nicht, finde sie zu grob,ist ABER reine Geschmackssache.
Aluschweissen ist nicht einfach.
Kleine Anmerkung meiner seits, schweisse seit einigen Jahren Alu


----------



## Orakel (10. August 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, wird das 2011-er E1 hinten 175mm Federweg haben und vorn eine 160-er/180-er Gabel vertragen.


bist richtig Informiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (10. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> ...und der Rotwild Service selbst kann mir ohne Händler nicht helfen und  meint erst mal nicht fahren...



DAS war die Antwort vom Rotwild Service?


----------



## fraemisch (10. August 2010)

ja siehe post 5183 mit dem Mail Text vom Service


----------



## pefro (10. August 2010)

Ja, sorry habs mir jetzt auch durchgelesen.

Ganz schwache Leistung. Zeigt imho auch nur eins: Der Mitarbeiter hatte keinen Bock. Denn diese "geht aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht" Nummer glaubt doch hier wohl keiner, oder?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## acid-driver (10. August 2010)

da muss man wohl glück haben mit dem technischen support. hatte damals auch so eine "verpiss-dich-antwort" bekommen, als ich ein problem mit meinem rahmen hatte. 

nicolai bekommt das übrigens besser hin...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen: ich wollte eigentlich ursprünglich nur wissen ob jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem Carbon Rahmen gemacht hat  und zu verstehen geben, dass eine Abwicklung die nur über Händler stattfindet nicht zur Kundenzufriedenheit beiträgt......
> 
> Wollte keinen generellen Thraed über Rotwild - Service starten, finde es aber durchaus intressant, welche Erfahrung (auch viele positive) gemacht wurden...



Aber dafür ist der Fred doch auch da.....
Der Händler ist übrigens Dein Vertragspartner, da Du das Bike dort gekauft hast. Die Vorgehensweise ist völlig normal. Er beantragt bzw. wickelt dann die Herstellergarantie ab und stellt ein Ersatzrad, wenn nötig. 
Ist natürlich doof, daß er gerade Urlaub macht.
Jetzt warte doch mal ab was er Montag sagt.
Rotwild war bei Reklamationen bisher immer sehr kulant und ausserdem hast Du ja auch noch Garantie auf das Bike.
Bleib gelassen, das wird schon.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> ...es tut mir Leid  das sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Problem mit einem unserer Räder haben und ihr  Händler in Urlaub ist. Das Händlernetz  ist leider immer ein Problem, weil  ein bestimmter Gebietsschutz beachtet werden  muss.



Die Antwort finde ich allerdings mehr als dreist.
Hoffe das Rotwild Team liest hier wirklich mit und stellt sicher, daß man eine seriöse Antwort auf sein Problem bekommt.
Ferienzeit hin oder her.


----------



## at021971 (10. August 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ...Ist natürlich doof, daß er gerade Urlaub macht...


 
Ob Markus wirklich Urlaub macht? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er in diesen Wochen durchaus oft in Dietzenbach ist. Da finden vor der Eurobike für die Leute, die Standdienst machen, Einführungen in die neue Produktpalette und Schulungen statt. Ergebnis ist aber für fraemisch das Gleiche.  

Meist hat er aber Helfer, die in seiner Abwesenheit den Laden und die Werkstatt betreuen. Wenn dem so ist, könnte man zumindest über diese herausbekommen, ob er wirklich Urlaub macht oder in Dietzenbach weilt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (10. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ob Markus wirklich Urlaub macht? I


müsste wieder zurück sein


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> müsste wieder zurück sein



Also, anrufen hilft. Und dann gleich Morgen vorbeigefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (10. August 2010)

Jetzt wird wieder böse geschimpft...
Leute, der Service bei Rotwild ist, wie ich finde, absolut erstklassig!

Schon allein die Aussage, den Rahmen nicht mehr zu fahren zeugt von enormer Kompetenz und dem Bewußtsein, welche Verantwortung bei der Konstruktion eines solchen Sportgerätes durch die Dietzenbacher übernommen wird.
Ich habe das bei einem anderen großen Hersteller mit deutlich größeren Kapazitäten und angeblich höchstem Carbon-Know-How schon ganz anders erlebt!
Und nochmals: wir rocken mit den Teilen Querfeldein und wollen am liebsten lebenslange Garantie. Da verweise ich mal wieder auf den Moto Cross und deren Garantie. Die gibt´s da nämlich nicht, weil jeder weiß, was mit den Teilen gemacht wird.

Und nur weil vielleicht ein Mitarbeiter nicht gleich, genau wie erwartet, einen neuen Rahmen auf die Reise geschickt hat, finde ich das rumgemecker nicht dem sonstigen Stil des Threads entsprechend.
Jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag und manch einer eben vielleicht auch nicht die Entscheidungskompetenz.
Letztendlich bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das die Sache - wenn auch etwas langsamer, als gewohnt - zur absoluten Zufriedenheit von fraemisch ausgehen wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Schon allein die Aussage, den Rahmen nicht mehr zu fahren zeugt von enormer Kompetenz und dem Bewußtsein, welche Verantwortung bei der Konstruktion eines solchen Sportgerätes durch die Dietzenbacher übernommen wird.
> .



Mit welcher Antwort hast du denn gerechnet????


----------



## Deichfräse (11. August 2010)

Genau mit dieser. Die Leute von S...t meinten damals z.B. lapidar (trotz offensichtlichem Riss und zu vermutender Delamination im Inneren): 
Weiterfahren und beobachten!
Im schlimmsten Fall wäre mir dabei der Sitzdom förmlich unter dem Allerwertesten weggebrochen. Über die Folgen wollen wir dann mal lieber nicht spekulieren...
Wenn ich mich dann noch erinnere, wie ich den Rahmen von denen zurückgeschickt bekommen habe - nach einer Sichtprüfung von aussen. Voller Macken, weil das Ding wohl blank auf der Werkbank "behandelt" wurde.
Na ja, vergessen wir das ganz schnell wieder. Letztlich hat´s mich damit zu Rotwild gebracht. Hatte schon einige Jahre deren Bikes im Auge und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## fraemisch (11. August 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Jetzt wird wieder böse geschimpft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen,

mein Anliegen sollte wirklich keine generelle Diskussion über den Rotwild Service auslösen...

zu deinem Punkt 1)

wenn ich mir ein Cross Country Fully kaufe....dann sollte es auch Cross Country zumindest länger als 3 Wochen überleben....

Wenn ich Downhill fahren würde, dann hätte ich mir ein Downhillbike gekauft

zu deinem Punkt 2)

- ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass wenn man den Schaden entdeckt, der Händler gerade am Anfang seines Urlaubs ist. Bedeutet dann min 4 Wochen ohne Bike (ist bei bir dann schon das zweite Mal in diesem Jahr...)
Hatte dann 2 Emails und 2 mal tel Kontakt mit Rotwild direkt, ob man keine Alternative sehe (z.b. anderer Händler, Leihbike, ich baue selbst auseinander und schicke ein)...wenn alle 4 Gespäche/Versuche umsonst waren und ich wieder auf den Händler verwiesen werde, hat dies nichts mit einem Mitarbeiter, der nicht schnell genug sofort reagiert, zu tun.....


----------



## Fahrnix (11. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> mein Anliegen sollte wirklich keine generelle Diskussion über den Rotwild Service auslösen...



Hallo,

wahnsinn was für eine Reaktion auf Dein Serviceproblem kommt. Ich bin sicher, dass Du schon längst mit Deinem 2.Rad durch die Gegend fährst. 

Manchmal muss man eben ein bisschen warten . Ist ja immer mal was defekt und man bekommt sein gesuchtes Teil nicht innerhalb 24 h.

Der Trend geht eben immer wieder zum 2.Rad, joggen, Yoga für manche Choleriker .....


----------



## fraemisch (11. August 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wahnsinn was für eine Reaktion auf Dein Serviceproblem kommt. Ich bin sicher, dass Du schon längst mit Deinem 2.Rad durch die Gegend fährst.
> 
> ...




Stimmt...fahre zur Zeit wieder mit meinem Rotwild-Hardtail rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (11. August 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...Schon allein die Aussage, den Rahmen nicht mehr zu fahren zeugt von enormer Kompetenz und dem Bewußtsein, welche Verantwortung bei der Konstruktion eines solchen Sportgerätes durch die Dietzenbacher übernommen wird....



Hallo,

Deine Argumentation kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt doch zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Der Rotwild Service ist wirklich so kompetent, wie Du schreibst und hat anhand des Fotos erkannt, dass der Rahmen Schrott ist. Dann sollten die sich entschuldigen und postwendend nen neuen Rahmen rausschicken oder mit dem Kunden kommunizieren, wie das Problem am besten gelöst werden kann, evtl. über einen anderen Händler.

2. Sie sind sich nicht sicher und möchten das Urteil darüber dem Händler überlassen. Dann könnte man genauso an einen anderen Händler verweisen oder alternative Möglichkeiten aufzeigen.

Aber auf der einen Seite zu sagen, der Rahmen sei Schrott und auf der anderen Seite auf den Händler zu verweisen, bei dem das Bike gekauft wurde und die Haltung "ist mir doch egal, dass Du mit Deinem 3 Wochen alten Bike jetzt 4 Wochen lang nicht fahren kannst" finde ich für eine so kleine Firma schon recht starr, bürokratisch und wenig kundenfreundlich. Denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Rotwild bietet nichts, was andere Firmen nicht auch bieten können. Das geht schon allein aufgrund Ihrer bescheidenen Größe nicht. Was sie aber machen könnten, ist guten Service zu bieten und dem Kunden das Gefühl geben, dass man sich um eine Lösung bemüht - und das ist hier schlicht nicht der Fall.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2010)

Mal ehrlich!
*Rotwild will nicht mit jedem Käufer wegen jedem Kinkerlitz Kontakt haben.*
Dafür sind die Händler da, die bekommen Geld dafür!!

Sonst steht jeder wegen einem Lackabplatzer, defekter Dekore, einer rostigen Schraube usw. bei Rotwild auf der Matte?

Auch wenn der Rahmen hin ist, wird man nicht mit Ausnahmen beginnen.
Wenn der Händler die Sache in die hand nimmt, wird das seinen Weg gehen.
Rotwild ist in der Regel sehr kulant und schnell


----------



## fraemisch (11. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich!
> *Rotwild will nicht mit jedem Käufer wegen jedem Kinkerlitz Kontakt haben.*
> Dafür sind die Händler da, die bekommen Geld dafür!!
> 
> ...




Kann deine Aussage nicht nachvollziehen

Ich würde als Hersteller alles tun um einen "eventuell Bruch"-Rahmen (der 2010 zum ersten Mal als Carbon auf den Markt kam) in die Hände zubekommen und ihn zu untersuchen (aufschneiden, vierteilen, fünfteilen.....), um eventuell rechtzeitig die Fertigung für 2011 zu beinflussen...

Damit würde man schon eher seiner hier oft erwähnten "Sorgfaltspflicht" nachkommen.  

Bis der Rahmen jetzt dann über Händler beim Hersteller angelangt, ist die Eurobike schon fast im Lande


----------



## pefro (11. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich!
> *Rotwild will nicht mit jedem Käufer wegen jedem Kinkerlitz Kontakt haben.*



Wird Deine Argumentation in rot und fett richtiger? 

Für mich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## at021971 (11. August 2010)

Das mag für den Einzelnen mitunter unschön sein, aber RockyRide66 hat da Recht. Du kannst Dich als 20 Mann Firma nicht selber um alles kümmern. Dafür leisten sie sich ein Händlernetz und überlassen denen einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Spanne.

Und trotz allem werden von ADP viele Supportanfragen unbürokratisch und extrem schnell bearbeitet.

Ich selbst hatte am Wochende ein Problem, das mit Ersatzteillieferung direkt von ADP schon gestern wieder kostenlos behoben war.

Und bitte bedenkt dass Carbon kein Alu ist. Carbon zeigt ein vollkommen anderes Schadensbild als Alu, dem man per  Ferndiagnosen auf Basis eines Photos nicht gerecht wird.

Und evtl. hat dieses strickte Verweisen auf den Händler ja auch einfach was mit der laufenden Vorbereitung auf die EuroBike zu tun. Denn auch mir gegenüber wurde bei dem aktuellen Fall geäußert, dass denen der Kopf momentan ganz woanders steht. Und trotzdem wurde die Hilfe umgehend und extrem schnell geleistet. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2010)

Bei welchem Hersteller, geht das denn anders?
Ich würde weniger naiv sein.

Wenn ein Rahmen kapput geht, wird der nicht zerlegt, analysiert, neu konstruiert....
Der wird weg geschmissen!

Wenn es mehrere sind wohl eher.
Aber die Dinger werden in Fernost vorgeordert, gefertigt, verschifft und und und...
Da kommt es auf ein Wochenende nicht an wen  die Serie überarbeitet wird.

Es ist einfach so.
Für den Kundenkontakt ist der Händler zuständig.
Die Hersteller wollen uns Kunden nicht im hause haben, dafür hat man kein Personal.
Überlegt doch mal, wo das bei denen hinführen würde!
Dann bräuchte man keine Händler, oder?
Mir gefällt das auch nicht.


----------



## Orakel (11. August 2010)

soo schlecht kann der Service bei/von Rotwild net sein  wenn man sich bemüht und ein paar Posts weiter vorne liest wie Rotwild dem Mcahosbiker bei seinem Bremsproblem geholfen hat(in den heiligen Hallen von ADP), dann muss ich doch für Rotwild ne lanze brechen den, dazu ist wohl nicht jeder Hersteller bereit, der schickt dich zum Händler.
Dabei war das problem ,sowie ich gelesen und verstanden habe,nicht der Rahmen sondern die Bremsleitung die das Klacken verursacht hat.
Was jetzt noch intressant wäre und vll. hilft uns da der Mchaosbiker weiter, ist ob er einen neuen Rahmen erhalten hat wie von ihm erwähnt, das wäre dann die ober Härte, Bremsleitung als verursacher=neuer Rahmen,das ist/wäre dann mehr wie Service 
das Orakel


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Und trotz allem werden von ADP viele Supportanfragen unbürokratisch und extrem schnell bearbeitet.
> 
> Ich selbst hatte am Wochende ein Problem, das mit Ersatzteillieferung direkt von ADP schon gestern wieder kostenlos behoben war.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so.
Bisher wurde jeder durch Rotwild zufriedengestellt.
@fraemisch
Gibt es denn schon Info, wann der Händler Dein Bike begutachtet?


----------



## at021971 (11. August 2010)

Ich habe heute mit ADP wegen des Themas, schmieren der IGUS Gleitlager gesprochen.

Ich habe am Wochenende bei meinem R.GT1 den Hinterbau zerlegt, da es immer wieder Beobachtungen gibt, dass die Lagerflächen durch Loctite verschmutzt sind oder Fett fehlt. Beides kann ich nun von meinem Bike bestätigen. Beim 2008er R.GT1 meines Freundes war es ebenfalls der Fall.

Bei mir befanden sich auf den Laufflächen einiger Lagerbolzen tatsächlich Loctite Rückstände. Zudem waren alle Lager mehr oder wenig trocken. Bei den IGUS Gleitlagern wohl mit voller Absicht, denn IGUS selber äußert sich ja nicht zum Thema zusätzlicher Schmierung, sondern sagt nur, dass die Lager eigentlich selbstschmierend und wartungsfrei sind. 

Nach heutiger Rücksprache empfiehlt ADP jedoch, die IGUS Gleitlager ganz leicht einzufetten. Dieses verhindert dann, dass Feuchtigkeit ins Lager eindringen kann. Dieses kann ansonsten wohl zum Aufquellen der Lagerbuchsen führen. Was wiederum die Lebensdauer der IGUS Lager deutlich verkürzen kann. 

Es ist hier aber unbedingt zu vermeiden, zuviele Fett ins Lager zu geben. Das Fett soll nicht aus dem Lager herausquellen, sondern es soll nur ein sehr feiner Film sein. Bei zu viel Fett, wird sich in diesem sonst Dreck ansammeln, welcher dann ins Lager gerieben wird und wiederum dessen Haltbarkeit stark reduziert.

ADP sagt, dass sie mit dieser Methode die besten Ergebnisse bezüglich der Dauerhaltbarkeit erzielt haben.

Also vielleicht bei den Modellen RCC 1.0, RCC 1.0R, RCC 1.2, RCC 1.2R, RCC 0.3, R.C1 (2008), RFC 0.3, RFC 0.4, RCR 1.0, R.R1 FS (2008 + 2009), R.R2 FS (2007 - 2009), R.GT1 und R.GT2 noch mal die IGUS Gleitlager aufschrauben und ganz fein Fett auf die Bolzen und Lager geben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mit ADP wegen des Themas, schmieren der IGUS Gleitlager gesprochen.
> 
> Ich habe am Wochenende bei meinem R.GT1 den Hinterbau zerlegt, da es immer wieder Beobachtungen gibt, dass die Lagerflächen durch Loctite verschmutzt sind oder Fett fehlt. Beides kann ich nun von meinem Bike bestätigen. Beim 2008er R.GT1 meines Freundes war es ebenfalls der Fall.
> 
> ...



Ich verwende statt Fett das Wachsschmiermittel "Krytech(?)" von Finsh Line. (die alte silber- graue Dose)
Seit vielen Jahren.

Fett hat zuviel Dreck angezogen.
Der Verschleiß war mit Wachs geringer.
Lager haben sich auch leichter gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (12. August 2010)

Der Laden ist am Montag hoffentlich wieder offen.....


----------



## morei (13. August 2010)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/

Rotwild Sportjacke über 50% reduziert


----------



## zaches (15. August 2010)

Wo bin ich? Hier bin ich, und hier mein neues Spielzeug aus dem Tierpark )
Bin schwer begeistert, die ersten Ausritte versprechen mehr!
Hab lange was im Fully-Bereich gesucht was meinem Nicolai Argon FR von der Geo her nah kommt und dabei nicht zu schwer ist. GEFUNDEN!
Sehr neutrale Sitzposition, schön mittig im Bike, macht richtig Laune damit Bergab zu heizen, und bergauf funktionierts sogar viel besser als das Argon FR.

Ride on!

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/3/5/7/_/large/RW1.JPG


----------



## Orakel (15. August 2010)

na dann Herzlich Willkommen im "Club"


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. August 2010)

zaches schrieb:


> Wo bin ich? Hier bin ich, und hier mein neues Spielzeug aus dem Tierpark )
> Bin schwer begeistert, die ersten Ausritte versprechen mehr!
> Hab lange was im Fully-Bereich gesucht was meinem Nicolai Argon FR von der Geo her nah kommt und dabei nicht zu schwer ist. GEFUNDEN!
> Sehr neutrale Sitzposition, schön mittig im Bike, macht richtig Laune damit Bergab zu heizen, und bergauf funktionierts sogar viel besser als das Argon FR.
> ...



Welcome und viel Spass mit Deinem Hirsch.
Was für 'ne Rahmennummer hast Du?
Wär mal interessant zu erfahren, wieviele X1 mittlerweile unterwegs sind


----------



## alex_RCC03 (15. August 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Sooo, meine Woche Urlaub am Monte Grappa ist ja schon wieder eine Woche her. SchÃ¶n war es wiedermal...vor allem, weil wir endlich mal die Wege gefahren sind, welche wir uns schon seit Langem mal vorgenommen hatten und im MÃ¤rz nie fahren konnten. Auf der Landkarte sahen sie schon recht vielversprechend aus - aber da haben wir uns ja schon manchmal tÃ¤uschen lassen...
> Doch dieses mal durften wir super Wege "entdecken", welche zwar ziemlich Grobschottrig daliegen, jedoch allesamt nahezu komplett fahrbar sind. Spass machen sie auf jeden Fall und auch das visuelle Erlebnis kommt nicht zu kurz.
> Drei, bzw. vier der Wege haben wir auch ein bisschen auf Video gebannt - spÃ¤ter kommen auch noch die GPS-Daten und eine Beschreibung bei GPS-Tour.info mit rein (siehe unten)...aber Eins nach dem Anderen...
> 
> ...



Mal wieder Super Filmsche von Schrottrox 
TAg die doch mal bei youtube mit "Rotwild", dann sind sie leichter zu finden


----------



## Andi_72 (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

inspiriert von den vielen Urlaubsbildern und Filmchen waren mein Hirsch und ich dann auch mal in den Bergen...

Zwar "nur" Mittenwald, aber besser als Westerwald und Co.  Wetter war Top, Hirsch "lief" super.


















Der hinter Mantel sieht Be..scheiden aus, ich weiß. Aber das Ding muß mal wegverschliessen werden, dafür waren die 2 Wochen perfekt

Morgen wieder schaffen


----------



## scapin76 (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

war vor zwei Wochen auch mal wieder in meinen Lieblingsrevier den Pyrenees.
Tourstart war in Saint Lary mit der Auffahrt zum Pla d'Adet





von da ging es weiter auf den Pic de Porte. Oben angekommen wurde man mit einen schoenen Ausblick auf den Lac d'Oule belohnt.









Nach einer technisch anspruchsvollen Abfahrt ging es weiter am Lac d'Orédon vorbei zum Lac de Cap de Long.








salut


----------



## TOM4 (15. August 2010)

@scapin76: nicht unmutig das 1 foto
wäre sicher ein netter wandertag geworden wenn der steher weggekippt wäre!!

aber sonst - neid! schöne gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin76 (15. August 2010)

du wirst lachen das waehre mir fast auf/fuer Foto 5 passiert.


----------



## TOM4 (15. August 2010)

wär schade um den hirschen - so ein ende wünsch ich niemanden!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2010)

Schöne Pics von euch Beiden! Das steigert die Vorfreude auf meinen Alpencross in 1,5 Wochen noch mehr.  Fotos wird es dann auch von mir geben.


----------



## Orakel (16. August 2010)

bei den Bildern freu ich mich noch mehr aufs Vinschgau
Schöne Bilder, schönes Gebiet


----------



## fraemisch (16. August 2010)

zaches schrieb:


> Wo bin ich? Hier bin ich, und hier mein neues Spielzeug aus dem Tierpark )
> Bin schwer begeistert, die ersten Ausritte versprechen mehr!
> Hab lange was im Fully-Bereich gesucht was meinem Nicolai Argon FR von der Geo her nah kommt und dabei nicht zu schwer ist. GEFUNDEN!
> Sehr neutrale Sitzposition, schön mittig im Bike, macht richtig Laune damit Bergab zu heizen, und bergauf funktionierts sogar viel besser als das Argon FR.
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike, viel Spass damit... Könnte ich mir auch als Alternative zu meinem R.C2 vorstellen...
Das Mehrgewicht muss man dann halt durch Mehr-Kondition ausgleichen


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2010)

@fraemisch

Und schon bei Markus gewesen? Was sagt er zum Riß? Ist der Rahmen hin oder hat er nur einen Kratzer?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (16. August 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schöne Pics von euch Beiden! Das steigert die Vorfreude auf meinen Alpencross in 1,5 Wochen noch mehr.  Fotos wird es dann auch von mir geben.


 
Ich zünde mal für Dich eine Kerze an. Denn die und eine Menge Glück wirst Du brauchen, damit Du den AlpX halbwegs trocken überstehst. Ein Neoprenanzug wäre vielleicht ganz praktischen. 

Zumindest auf der Alpen-Nordseite ist das Wetter den ganzen Sommer über schon extrem unbeständig und teilweise sehr kühl. Schauer, Gewitter oder längere Regenphasen gibt es fast jeden Tag. Echten Sommer hatten wir hier nur für rund 2 evtl. 3 Wochen im Juni/Juli.

Ich hoffe Ihr erwischt eine sonnige und trockene Woche.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2010)

Ja, ich habe da auch so meine Bedenken. So viel Glück mit dem Wetter wie letztes Jahr werden wir wohl nicht nochmal haben.
Aber ich komme aus der Eifel, da bin ich Regen aus allen Richtungen gewohnt. Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch getestet, aber nur 12 km bei Dauerregen. 

Aber wer weiß, was mich nicht umbringt macht mich nur noch härter. 

Aber lass die Kerze mal bis 04.09. brennen.


----------



## fraemisch (16. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> @fraemisch
> 
> Und schon bei Markus gewesen? Was sagt er zum Riß? Ist der Rahmen hin oder hat er nur einen Kratzer?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Thomas, leider nicht da Urlaub bis 16.8 bedeutet, dass er heute auch noch seine wohlverdiente Ruhe geniessen kann. Da hatte ich dem Anrufbeantworter wohl nicht genau zu gehört ....

Muss morgen erst mal ins Büro, da mein Firmenlaptop gechrascht ist..Hoffe, dass ich dann vor 18.00 rauskomme...


----------



## fraemisch (16. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich zünde mal für Dich eine Kerze an. Denn die und eine Menge Glück wirst Du brauchen, damit Du den AlpX halbwegs trocken überstehst. Ein Neoprenanzug wäre vielleicht ganz praktischen.
> 
> Zumindest auf der Alpen-Nordseite ist das Wetter den ganzen Sommer über schon extrem unbeständig und teilweise sehr kühl. Schauer, Gewitter oder längere Regenphasen gibt es fast jeden Tag. Echten Sommer hatten wir hier nur für rund 2 evtl. 3 Wochen im Juni/Juli.
> 
> ...


 
Euch viel Glück...hatte dieses Jahr das Vergüngen 2 mal auf Transalp zu gehen

- das erste Mal bei jeden Tag bis 38 Grad
- beim zweiten Mal hats geschneit 

Da ziehe ich definitiv die 38 Grad vor und starte um 7.00 in der Früh...


----------



## at021971 (16. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, leider nicht da Urlaub bis 16.8 bedeutet, dass er heute auch noch seine wohlverdiente Ruhe geniessen kann. Da hatte ich dem Anrufbeantworter wohl nicht genau zu gehört ....
> 
> Muss morgen erst mal ins Büro, da mein Firmenlaptop gechrascht ist..Hoffe, dass ich dann vor 18.00 rauskomme...


 
Er ist aber auch oft deutlich länger als 18:00 Uhr im Laden. Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und er kann umgehend für Ersatz sorgen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe da auch so meine Bedenken. So viel Glück mit dem Wetter wie letztes Jahr werden wir wohl nicht nochmal haben.
> Aber ich komme aus der Eifel, da bin ich Regen aus allen Richtungen gewohnt. Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch getestet, aber nur 12 km bei Dauerregen.
> 
> Aber wer weiß, was mich nicht umbringt macht mich nur noch härter.
> ...


 
Ja, letztes Jahr war das Wetter klasse. Nach 2 AlpX im September, war es letztes Jahr der Erste im Juli. Und danach stand für mich fest, dass ich nicht mehr so spät im Jahr fahren werde. Zu oft habe ich schlotternd und pitschnass auf irgendeinem Pass gestanden.

Der Unterschied mag nicht so sehr in der Anzahl von Regentagen liegen. Aber was entscheidend ist, ist dass der Regen, wenn er denn kommt, im Juli oder der ersten Augusthälfte, warmer Regen ist.  Im September wird es hingegen bei Regen recht ungemütlich auf den Bergen.

Aber das Wetter hat ja noch 1 1/2 Wochen Zeit, sich wieder zu fangen. Wird schon werden!  Alles was jetzt runterkommt, kommt während Eures AlpX nicht mehr runter, da es derweil schon im Meer ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## zaches (17. August 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Welcome und viel Spass mit Deinem Hirsch.
> Was für 'ne Rahmennummer hast Du?
> Wär mal interessant zu erfahren, wieviele X1 mittlerweile unterwegs sind



@ alex_RCC03
Rahmennummer ist die X1FS10M100, hing glaube ich aber schon länger im Laden rum das Arme.

So: jetzt musses nur mal wieder besseres Wetter werden hier, bei dem Sauwetter hat man ja echt keinen Bock mit dem neuen Gefährt vor die Tür zu gehn. Ich weiß ich weiß, gibt nur die falsche Kleidung, aber trotzdem.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2010)

Das X1 meiner Lebensgefährtin hat die ....002.
1.500km mit AX, Gardasee, usw., keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.
Super Hinterbau!


----------



## worstcase_ffm (17. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... Super Hinterbau!


Na hoffentlich weiss Deine Lebensgefaehrtin, wie Du hier ueber Sie schreibst. ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2010)

ähmmmmmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (17. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ähmmmmmm?



Super Hinterbau!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2010)

woher wisst ihr das?


----------



## fraemisch (17. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> @fraemisch
> 
> Und schon bei Markus gewesen? Was sagt er zum Riß? Ist der Rahmen hin oder hat er nur einen Kratzer?
> 
> ...


 
Schnelle und kompetente Diagnose von Markus: 

Bambi 3 ist tot und wird in Bambi 4 neu auferstehen...


----------



## Orakel (17. August 2010)

dann läuft es doch 
wie spricht Fr. Ruge "alles wird gut"


----------



## at021971 (17. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Schnelle und kompetente Diagnose von Markus:
> 
> Bambi 3 ist tot und wird in Bambi 4 neu auferstehen...


 
Dann läuft ja alles so wie es sein soll und Du wirst ein neues R.C2 schon bald Dein Eigen nennens.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

Kommt hier jemand auf die EuroBike?
Vielleicht kann er mal einige Fotos vom neuen E1 schießen (nah und fern)
Besonders die Beschriftung am Dämpfer interessiert mich.

besten Dank!

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2010)

Also ich werde wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, auf die Eurobike fahren. Photos sind dann wie jedes Jahr selbstverständlich.

Guß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2010)

Also ich werde wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, auf die Eurobike fahren. Photos sind dann wie jedes Jahr selbstverständlich.

Guß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (19. August 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich nächstes Jahr was neues bei den Race-Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (19. August 2010)

Wenn ADP für 2011 das umsetzt, was Peter Böhm uns am PC gezeigt hat, denn er war bei unserem Besuch im März gerade dabei ein neues R.R2 FS zu zeichnen, dann müßte es einen neuen Ragmen in der Art des R.C2 bzw. R.X2 geben.  Wobei das in der Art sich nur auf die Rahmentechnik (Monocoque & Tube-to-Tube) bezieht. Bei der Federung bliebe es bei dem aktuellen System.

Das R.R1 scheint aber nach den Saalbach Bildern zu urteilen, mehr oder weniger unverändert zu bleiben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Fahrnix (19. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wenn ADP für 2011 das umsetzt, was Peter Böhm uns am PC gezeigt hat, denn er war bei unserem Besuch im März gerade dabei ein neues R.R2 FS zu zeichnen, dann müßte es einen neuen Ragmen in der Art des R.C2 bzw. R.X2 geben.  Wobei das in der Art sich nur auf die Rahmentechnik (Monocoque & Tube-to-Tube) bezieht. Bei der Federung bliebe es bei dem aktuellen System.
> 
> Das R.R1 scheint aber nach den Saalbach Bildern zu urteilen, mehr oder weniger unverändert zu bleiben.
> 
> ...



Danke, ich erinnere mich. Was ist denn das derzeitige RR2 FS für eine Bauweise?

Bei dem RR1 gibt es nix zu verschönern - außer die Lackierung natürlich - ich mag Anodisierte Alurahmen wegen der Praxistauglichkeit.


----------



## hotchili001 (19. August 2010)

*Wir haben Nachwuchs bekommen!!*


----------



## fraemisch (19. August 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Wir haben Nachwuchs bekommen!!*




Und, hat es schon einen Namen ? 

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Gefährt


----------



## at021971 (19. August 2010)

Aktuell ist der R.R2 Rahmen eine Tube-to-Tube Konstruktion. Die Schwinge der Fullys ist hingegen schon in der Monocoque Bauweise ausgeführt. Der Hauptrahmen des R.C2 und des R.X2 ist im Lenkkopfbereich schon in Monocoque Bauweise konstruiert.

Anodisiert Rahmen kann ich mir bei Rotwild nicht vorstellen. Dafür müssten sie die seit 14 Jahren gepfleget Markenidentitält vollends hinter sich lassen. Die rotwildtypischen Farben und vor allem Decales wären dann nicht mehr realisierbar. Dann unterschieden sich die Rahmen optisch nicht mehr von den Cubes, Nicolais, Litevilles....
Dann würde auch ich anfangen mich nach Alternativen umzusehen, da die Individualität der Marke weg wäre. Sie wäre damit beliebig und austauschbar.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morei (19. August 2010)

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch 
Ich hab mich gestern mal komplett durch die Litevill 301/901 sowie Nocolai Aufbauthreads gelesen.
Ich muss sagen, hier geht es wesentlich entspannter zu was die Meinungsäußerungen angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Glückwunsch
> Ich hab mich gestern mal komplett durch die Litevill 301/901 sowie Nocolai Aufbauthreads gelesen.
> Ich muss sagen, hier geht es wesentlich entspannter zu was die Meinungsäußerungen angeht.



Stimmt absolut!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. August 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Wir haben Nachwuchs bekommen!!*



Sehr fesch 
HAst Du das R1 selbst aufgebaut?
Schwarze Felgen mit weissen Speichen, passen super.
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Magura, man sieht ja fast nur noch Fox Gabeln?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Glückwunsch
> Ich hab mich gestern mal komplett durch die Litevill 301/901 sowie Nocolai Aufbauthreads gelesen.
> Ich muss sagen, hier geht es wesentlich entspannter zu was die Meinungsäußerungen angeht.



Ist bei Votec ähnlich. Bei einfachen Fragen fallen die schon über einem her.
Keine Ahnung was die Klopperei soll


----------



## Corax1975 (19. August 2010)

Sehr schönes bike!
Besonder die neuen Tricon von DT gefallen mir. Könnten meinem Rad auch gut stehen! Was hast du denn für den Laufradsatz bezahlt?

Gruss


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern mal komplett durch die Nocolai Aufbauthreads gelesen.
> Ich muss sagen, hier geht es wesentlich entspannter zu was die Meinungsäußerungen angeht.



huch  

ich durfte meins zumindest so aufbauen, wie ich wollte 
wir haben sogar einen extra fragen-thread


----------



## nauker (19. August 2010)

@hotchili001: Gibt´s  von dem Rad ein Gesamtgewicht? Ansonsten ein schöner Aufbau...


----------



## hotchili001 (19. August 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sehr fesch
> HAst Du das R1 selbst aufgebaut?
> Schwarze Felgen mit weissen Speichen, passen super.
> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Magura, man sieht ja fast nur noch Fox Gabeln?


 
*Ja,ich baue alle Bikes selbst auf!*
*Dabei alle mit Magura Durin oder Durin SL1! *
*Ich halte von Fox nicht alzuviel,habe viele getestet und die Magura ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Racegabel!*
*Außerdem hat Magura einen hervorragenden Service in Bad Urach,da kann Fox absolut nicht mithalten!*

*Zudem muß man ja auch zum Made in Germany halte!!*


----------



## hotchili001 (19. August 2010)

nauker schrieb:


> @hotchili001: Gibt´s von dem Rad ein Gesamtgewicht? Ansonsten ein schöner Aufbau...


 
*Ja,das Gesamtgewicht fahrfertig bei Größe"L" beträgt 11,0Kg!*


----------



## hotchili001 (19. August 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes bike!
> Besonder die neuen Tricon von DT gefallen mir. Könnten meinem Rad auch gut stehen! Was hast du denn für den Laufradsatz bezahlt?
> 
> Gruss


 
*Das darf ich dir nicht verraten!!*
*Auf jedenfall Preiswert!*
*Die Tricon-Laufräder sind mit selbst gewogenen 1510gr.sehr leicht und absolut Stabil*


----------



## grosser (19. August 2010)

hotchili001 schrieb:


> *Das darf ich dir nicht verraten!!*
> *Auf jedenfall Preiswert!*
> *Die Tricon-Laufräder sind mit selbst gewogenen 1510gr.sehr leicht und absolut Stabil*



Jo, nur zum zentrieren müssen sie eingesandt werden!???!
Ich würde sie nicht mehr kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

zum zentrieren einschicken?


----------



## grosser (19. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zum zentrieren einschicken?



Ja!  DT verwendet bei den Tricons Torx-Speichennippel und verklebt diese mit den Messerspeichen! Das Werkzeug bekommen noch nicht mal die Händler!

Mehr --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453827&highlight=tricons


----------



## Orakel (20. August 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> J Das Werkzeug bekommen noch nicht mal die Händler!
> 
> Mehr --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453827&highlight=tricons


den Torxschlüssel könnte man sich selber machen


----------



## Vincy (20. August 2010)

*Rotwild R.E1 2011*






*We love details*

*Formula 2011*


----------



## morei (20. August 2010)

Die rote Felge ist nicht so mein Fall aber ansonsten sehr lecker !!!


----------



## Corax1975 (21. August 2010)

Sehr schönes bike!
Wenn man glaubt, dass von einem zum anderen Jahr die bikes nicht schöner werden können, dann stellt man fest - es geht doch


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. August 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes bike!
> Wenn man glaubt, dass von einem zum anderen Jahr die bikes nicht schöner werden können, dann stellt man fest - es geht doch



Stimmt, und kein Bananen Rahmen.
Schön daß Rotwild seiner Linie treu bleibt.
Wo habt Ihr nur schon die Bilder her?


----------



## Nismo99 (21. August 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Stimmt, und kein Bananen Rahmen.
> Schön daß Rotwild seiner Linie treu bleibt.
> Wo habt Ihr nur schon die Bilder her?



Das E1 kann man in der aktuellen Biker-Bravo bzw dem Eurobike-Heftchen sehen.

"Laut Fahrtechnik-Guru Manfred Stromberg eine echte Waffe".

Ich hab Bock auf die Kiste!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. August 2010)

Soweit man erkennen kann wird beim R.E1 dieses Jahr der neue Fox RP2 mit Remote-Hebel verbaut...  bestimmt eine gute Alternative für jedes Rad....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (22. August 2010)

sieht eher aus wie die leitung für die absenkbare sattelstütze


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. August 2010)

Du könntest recht haben, dann macht der Zug aber eine mächtige Schleife....  wie sieht das von der anderen Seite aus? Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses Jahr auch zur Eurobike!!!

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Soweit man erkennen kann wird beim R.E1 dieses Jahr der neue Fox RP2 mit Remote-Hebel verbaut... bestimmt eine gute Alternative für jedes Rad....
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711


 
Ist kein RP2 mit Remote Hebel.
Der sieht so aus


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Schnelle und kompetente Diagnose von Markus:
> 
> Bambi 3 ist tot und wird in Bambi 4 neu auferstehen...


 
Ich habe Dein neues Bike schon gestern bewundert. Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und Dämpfer waren schon wieder eingebaut. Dürfest also bald wieder Dein R.C2 in Empfang nehmen können.

Also wenn ich nicht schon ein 120 mm Rotwild hätte, dann wäre das wohl auch meine Wahl.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich nächstes Jahr was neues bei den Race-Bikes?


 
Aus wohl berufenen Munde habe ich gehört, dass es für 2011 das R.R2 wie schon zuvor das R.C2 und R.X2 in einer Mischung aus Monocoque und Tube-to-Tube Bauweise geben wird. Damit bestätigt sich ja im Prinzip das, was Peter Böhm uns schon im März am PC gezeigt hat.

Zudem war das in Saalbach vorgestellte weiße R.X1 wohl nur ein Testmuster und soll so nicht in den Handel kommen. Wäre jedoch eigentlich sehr schade, denn das wäre ein guter Kontrast zum schwarzen Carbon R.X2. Zumindest als Option, wie seinerzeit beim R.E1, sollte sich das meines Erachtens ADP noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fraemisch (23. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich habe Dein neues Bike schon gestern bewundert. Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und Dämpfer waren schon wieder eingebaut. Dürfest also bald wieder Dein R.C2 in Empfang nehmen können.
> 
> Also wenn ich nicht schon ein 120 mm Rotwild hätte, dann wäre das wohl auch meine Wahl.
> 
> ...




Hey super, freu mich drauf, hoffe noch auf schöne tage im Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Das E1 kann man in der aktuellen Biker-Bravo bzw dem Eurobike-Heftchen sehen.
> 
> "Laut Fahrtechnik-Guru Manfred Stromberg eine echte Waffe".
> 
> Ich hab Bock auf die Kiste!



Manfred hat doch mit entwickelt?
Wenn ich nicht irre, ist er auf der Liteville- TrailTrophy in Latsch mit dem Ding schon rundgefahren und Fotos geschossen.


----------



## morei (23. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Zudem war das in Saalbach vorgestellte weiße R.X1 wohl nur ein Testmuster und soll so nicht in den Handel kommen.



In weiss nicht oder gar nicht ?


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

in schwarz gibt es das ja schon seit 2010. Weiß als Alternative wäre neu, kommt aber wohl nicht oder alle die hier ein weißes kaufen wollen schreien laut auf. Da ADP hier ja wohl mitliest überlegen sie es sich dann vielleicht noch mal. Ein erkanntes Marktpotential hat ja schon oft zum Umdenken geführt. ;-)  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morei (23. August 2010)

Persönlich finde ich das weisse schon sehr sexy, die Frage ist halt (wie immer) der Preisunterschied


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

Für ein andersfarbige Bike hat es bei ADP noch nie einen anderen Preis gegeben. Der Preis bestimmt sich durch Konstruktion und vor allem Material.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## worstcase_ffm (23. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da ADP hier ja wohl mitliest überlegen sie es sich dann vielleicht noch mal. Ein erkanntes Marktpotential hat ja schon oft zum Umdenken geführt. ;-)



Das sehen sie doch auch an den Bestellungen bei den Bikes, die es in mehreren Farben gibt. Mein C1 Comp wollt ich jedenfalls auch nicht in grau haben. Weiß ist einfach genial.


----------



## Corax1975 (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Mir gefällt das weiße R.X1 auch sehr gut!
Wäre klasse, wenn das im nächsten Jahr bei meinem Händler im Laden stehen würde. Das könnte mir gefallen!

Das die andere Farbe einen Preisunterschied machen würde kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. viel eher liegt das dann an die Komponten und anderen Faktoren.

Gruss


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

worstcase_ffm schrieb:


> Das sehen sie doch auch an den Bestellungen bei den Bikes, die es in mehreren Farben gibt. Mein C1 Comp wollt ich jedenfalls auch nicht in grau haben. Weiß ist einfach genial.



Es gibt aber aktuell nur das R.C1 in mehr als einer Farbe. Und obwohl es auf der Eurobike hieß, dass für die silbergrau/schwarze Variante besonders viele Vorbestellungen vorlägen, ist sie hier im Forum und in der freien Wildbahn eher unterrepräsentiert. Das weiss/silbergraue
Modell hat hier scheinbar doch die Oberhand behalten. Nichtsdestotrotz wird es wohl auch zukünftig für das R.C1 beide Farben geben.

Beim R.X1 finde ich würde weiß Sinn machen, da man es dann sehr gut vom schwarzwn Carbon R.X2 abgrenzen könnte. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2010)

Vielleicht will man sich da auch mehr zu dem neuen weißen R.E1 abgrenzen (farblich gesehen). 
Auf den ersten Blick gäbe es da zu viele Parallele.
Ich mag lieber dunklere Farben. Deswegen ist mein R.C1 FS in Silber/Black. Wobei das Silber einen Auberginen Farbstich hat. Das gefällt mir besonders daran. Das sieht man aber eher in natura, nicht auf den Bildern. Das neue dunklere 2011 Design gefällt mir da auch.


----------



## prodigy (23. August 2010)

Falls jemand von Euch für sein Rotwild einen S120 Vorbau Design 2009 mit der Sonderlänge 100mm (wurde so nie angeboten..) benötigt, hätte ich da was im Bikemarkt anzubieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

Also meines Erachtens, ist der Wechsel bei den 2011 R.C1 weg vom Silbergau hin zu einem dunkleren Grau genau das Richtige. Ich hoffe sie realsieren das dann auch so und bringen nicht wie letztes Jahr, als es auch schon dunklere Prototypen gab, letztendlich wieder das Hellere.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Corax1975 (23. August 2010)

Ich finde die dunke Farbe auch schöner.
Ich hatte dieses Jahr an meinem C.1 einen Riss im Rahmen und bekame diesen auf Garantie (super Abwicklung übrigens) gewechselt. Da der eigentliche grau-weiße Rahmen in meiner Größe nicht mehr lieferbar war, bekam ich ein bei ADP gemachten Einzelstückrahmen.

Hier haben Sie den Rahmen vom C.1 FS 140 mit einer schwarten 120 Wippe versehen.

Mittlerweile bin ich sehr froh darüber, dass er nicht mehr weiß ist.

Seht selbst:





Mittlerweile habe ich noch den Vorbau gewechselt, aber ich finde, dass dem bike die dunkle Farbe viel besser steht.

Gruss


----------



## Orakel (23. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Zudem war das in Saalbach vorgestellte weiße R.X1 wohl nur ein Testmuster und soll so nicht in den Handel kommen.


da ich gerade mal wieder beim Caffesatz lesen bin, kann ich dem zustimmen, das X1 kommt icht in weiß, sondern schwarz mit weißen Decals, dazu gibt es für beide Xerla das Tapered Steuerrohr, wobei das X1 (oh jetzt ist der Caffesatz verschwunden ) wohl weiterhin 145mm FW hinten haben wird.
Zwei Farbvarianten für das X1 sind derzeit wohl nicht geplant aber wie oben schon jemand geschrieben hat, vll. liest ADP mit und überlegt es sich 
Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann dass schon alles in die Wege geleitet wurde für die Serie und jetzt nix mehr geht mit Umändern, vorallem in dem Blickwinkel betrachtet dass wahrscheinlich die Bikes wie letztes Jahr schon ab Nov./Dez. zuhaben sein werden( ist jetzt spekulativ von mir ohne caffesatz lesen )


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> da ich gerade mal wieder beim Caffesatz lesen bin, kann ich dem zustimmen, das X1 kommt icht in weiß, sondern schwarz mit weißen Decals, dazu gibt es für beide Xerla das Tapered Steuerrohr, wobei das X1 (oh jetzt ist der Caffesatz verschwunden ) wohl weiterhin 145mm FW hinten haben wird.
> Zwei Farbvarianten für das X1 sind derzeit wohl nicht geplant aber wie oben schon jemand geschrieben hat, vll. liest ADP mit und überlegt es sich
> Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann dass schon alles in die Wege geleitet wurde für die Serie und jetzt nix mehr geht mit Umändern, vorallem in dem Blickwinkel betrachtet dass wahrscheinlich die Bikes wie letztes Jahr schon ab Nov./Dez. zuhaben sein werden( ist jetzt spekulativ von mir ohne caffesatz lesen )



Na klar! Hast ntürlich vollkommen Recht. Der Katalog ist mittlerweile wohl fertig und in den Druck gegeben. Da geht dieses Jahr nichts mehr. Aber es gibt ja noch ein 2012. Vielleicht besinnt man sich dann mal auf Alternativen, speziell zur Abgrenzung der meist schwarzen Carbonbikes und ihren Alu Pendants. 

Andererseits waren früher die Race und Cross Country Bike silber bzw. weiß, die für das Gröbere hingegen traditionell schwarz. Somit würde das ja bei R.X1/X2 wieder passen. Aber die R.R2 und das R.E1 passen aber auch nicht mehr in das lange verwendete Schema.  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Na klar! Hast ntürlich vollkommen Recht. Der Katalog ist mittlerweile wohl fertig und in den Druck gegeben. Da geht dieses Jahr nichts mehr. Aber es gibt ja noch ein 2012. Vielleicht besinnt man sich dann mal auf Alternativen, speziell zur Abgrenzung der meist schwarzen Carbonbikes und ihren Alu Pendants.
> 
> Andererseits waren früher die Race und Cross Country Bike silber bzw. weiß, die für das Gröbere hingegen traditionell schwarz. Somit würde das ja bei R.X1/X2 wieder passen. Aber die R.R2 und das R.E1 passen aber auch nicht mehr in das lange verwendete Schema.
> 
> ...



JA gibt es denn nur Weiß und Schwarz?


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

Das ist bzw. war bisher ein Teil der Markenidentität. Bis letztes Jahr, als Farben wie Gold und Braun in die Rotwild Farbpalettete Einzug hielten, gab es nur silber/gau, weiß, schwarz und rot, wenn wir mal die R.E.Ds. außen vorlassen. 

Zudem waren die Farben, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als Carbon Einzug hielt, dem Einsatzzweck fest zugeordnet:
- rot -> Teambikes
- weiß -> Race
- silber/grau -> Race/Tour
- schwarz -> Freeride

Seit 2007, als des erste Carbon R.R2 erschien und 2008, als das klarlackierte Alu verschwand, geht aber vieles wild  durcheinander. Bis letztes Jahr haben sie sich zumindest auf die traditionellen Farben beschränkt. Dann kamen R.C1/2 und R.X1 mit goldenen und braunen Farbtupfern, was ich aber prinzipiell gut fand. Ein NoGo war für mich hingegen das R.E1 in metallic-rot. Aber den Fehler hat man für 2011 ja wieder korrigiert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2010)

*R.C1 FS 2011*


----------



## Crusader (23. August 2010)

Mir würde ein schwarzes X1 auch besser gefallen, bei Weiß sieht man den Staubschleier doch noch mehr.

Was mich aber noch mehr interessieren würde, wäre der Preis für das X1 Pro -Modell 2011. 
Habe schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass die Räder (nicht nur Rotwild) allgemein bis zu 20% teurer werden sollen, weiß da einer mehr dazu?

VG
Crusader


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2010)

*T1*







 

 

 



http://www.otto-bikes.de/news/rotwild-2011-erste-bilder-t1-und-c1-fs/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> *R.C1 FS 2011*


 
Gefällt mir deutlich besser als die 2010er Variante in silbergrau/schwarz.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2010)

Hoffentlich ist der neue DT Swiss LRS X1600 keine Mogelpackung wie bei Cube bzw Canyon und hat annähernd das Gewicht, was die Typbezeichnung verspricht. 
Das neue Farbdesign vom C1 FS gefällt mir auch. Ansonsten hat sich da aber wohl nichts geändert.


----------



## at021971 (23. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der neue DT Swiss LRS X1600 keine Mogelpackung wie bei Cube bzw Canyon und hat annähernd das Gewicht, was die Typbezeichnung verspricht.
> Das neue Farbdesign vom C.1 FS gefällt mir auch. Ansonsten hat sich da aber wohl nichts geändert.


 
Bei Cube ist das eigentlich üblich, dass sie Produkte ihrer Zulieferer selbst belabeln. Dabei lehnen sie sich sogar an deren Namensgebung an, ohne aber z.B. wie bei DT Swiss üblich, auch den im Namen versteckten Gewichtsangaben annähernd nahe zu kommen. Ich hatte mal einen Bericht darüber gelesen. Da hat selbst DT Swiss eingeräumt, dass sie da keinen Einfluss haben.

Bei Rotwild hat man bisher eigentlich nur, evtl. im Design leicht abgewandelte, Standardsprodukte verbaut.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2010)

*Continental Reifen 2011*
mit sehr schönen Bildern vom Rotwild Team bei Tests in Slowenien 
http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/08/continental-2011/


----------



## acid-driver (23. August 2010)

wie breit das "truly huge thing" ist, steht da leider nicht 

die bike hat den 2,2er richtig schmal gemessen


----------



## -JONAS- (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

weiß eigtl. schon jemand was über die 2011 "Race" Modelle, also R.R1 und R.R2 (FS und HT) ? Wird sich da was vom Rahmen her ändern oder gibt es schon Bilder ?

Gruß und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (24. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir deutlich besser als die 2010er Variante in silbergrau/schwarz.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Man sieht das Bike fett aus


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> ....weiß eigtl. schon jemand was über die 2011 "Race" Modelle, also R.R1 und R.R2 (FS und HT) ? Wird sich da was vom Rahmen her ändern oder gibt es schon Bilder....



Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht. Bild gibt es auch noch keine. Was aber wohl als gesichert gilt, ist dass das R.R2 einen Hauptrahmen in einer Mischung aus Tube-to-Tube und Monocoque Bauweise bekommt. Ganz analog zum R.C2 und dem neuen R.X2. Beim Hinterbau bleibt aber alles beim Alten. Da hatte das 2010er Fully ja schon einen in Monocoque Bauweise.  

Das R.R2 FS war Ende März, bei unserem ADP Besuch noch in der Konstuktion im PC. Das R.X2 hatte Manfred Stromberger damls schon zum Testen mitgenommen. So dass die Vermutung nahe liegt, dass das R.R2 erst sehr spät fertig wurde und somit nicht einmal bei der Präsentation in Saalbach gezeigt werden konnte.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Crusader (24. August 2010)

Habe Heute gelesen, dass das 2011er X1 einen 1700er Tricon LRS erhalten soll. 
Gibt´s da nicht das Problem, das man bei einem Achter das ganze LR zu DT-Swiss schicken muß, weil der Händler das nicht reparieren kann/darf, da er keinen speziellen Torx-Schlüssel hat und weil auch dann sonst die Garantie erlischt?

Das wäre ja nicht so doll und würde mich jetzt doch noch mal ins grübeln bringen, ob das neue X1 das richtige Rad für mich ist. Hatte schon damit geliebäugelt, mir ein´s zuzulegen.

VG


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2010)

Das X1 gibt es ja dann wieder in verschiedenen Varianten (Comp, Pro, Edition). 
Mit Sicherheit werden nicht alle mit Tricons ausgeliefert.


----------



## Crusader (25. August 2010)

Wenn dann wollte ich mir das "Pro" zulegen und da sind sie dabei und XT 10-fach.
Wie isse´s jetzt, kann mein Händler die LR reparieren, oder müssen die immer zu DT-Swiss?

VG


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2010)

Hängt vom Händler ab, ob er sich das Tool besorgt hat. Hier im Forum hat sich jemand über einen Großhändler das Tool besorgt und kann die Tricons selber richten.

Aber im Prinzip müssen die Tricon LR wohl zu DT Swiss, wenn was zu Richten ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Crusader (25. August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort Thomas.
Das wäre ja ein riesen Aufwand wenn die LR jedesmal eingeschickt werden müssen, wenn was dran zu machen ist, kann man ja eigentlich nur umgehen, wenn man sich einen anderen Laufradsatz beim Händler einspeichen läßt und das kostet dann wieder mehr, wie der LR-Satz der beim Komplettbike dabei ist. Was für ein Mist.

Grüße
Crusader


----------



## at021971 (25. August 2010)

naja, die Tricons sind ja nich günstig. Und für den Händler dürfte sich auch bei seinem Einkaufspreis ein gweisser  Unterschied darstellen, so dass Du bei einem Wechsel z.B. Auf dem M1600 für das gesamte Bike weniger zahlen würdest.

Zudem ist der DT Swiss Service sehr gut und schnell. Da hast Du den LRS nach wenigen Tagen wieder. Ich hatte selbst schon eine gerissene Hügi dort zur Revision. Und das hat nur eine Hand voll Tage gedauert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (25. August 2010)

Und wer zahlt das hin- und herschicken der LR?


----------



## Crusader (25. August 2010)

Gute Frage 
Habe mal meinen Händler mit dieser Sache konfrontiert und er meinte, als Händler "muß" er das Spezialwerkzeug bekommen und er wird sich diesbezüglich mit Rotwild kurzschließen und mal nachfragen. Berichte wieder, wenn ich näheres weiß. 
Das X1 liegt mir aber auch sowas in der Nase 

Gruß
Crusader


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (25. August 2010)

Crusader schrieb:


> Gute Frage
> Habe mal meinen Händler mit dieser Sache konfrontiert und er meinte, als Händler "muß" er das Spezialwerkzeug bekommen und er wird sich diesbezüglich mit Rotwild kurzschließen und mal nachfragen. Berichte wieder, wenn ich näheres weiß.
> Das X1 liegt mir aber auch sowas in der Nase
> 
> ...



Hallo,
bin mal gespannt ob dein Händler das Werkzeug bekommt!
Mein Händler bekommt es nicht mit der Begründung, dass vorher eine umfangreiche Schulung besucht werden muß und das bekommen nur Service-Vertragshändler (wer das immer auch ist)! 
Das war die Antwort von DT:

Guten Tag Herr Gosser

Vielen Dank zuerst einmal das sie sich für ein DT Swiss Produkt entschieden haben.
Bei unseren Tricon Laufrädern handelt es sich um einen sogenannten Systemlaufradsatz. Eine der Besonderheiten eines solchen Laufrades besteht darin das es aus speziellen
Komponenten zusammengesetzt ist. Im Fall unseres Tricon bedeutet dies auch das die Nippel eine spezielle Form haben. Einer der Gründe ist, das nicht für jeden die
Möglichkeit besteht an dem Laufrad zu manipulieren. Somit wäre es ein Widerspruch einen passenden Speichenschlüssel beizupacken.
Da es spezielle Kenntnisse braucht um an diesem Laufrad zu arbeiten bieten wir das passende Werkzeug nur geschulten DT Swiss Service Centern an.
Bei einem Defekt muss das Laufrad an ein entsprechendes Service Center gesandt werden, nur dort kann eine fachgerechte Reparatur gewährleistet werden.
Dies ist im übrigen nicht nur beim Tricon der Fall, auch für unsere "Standard" Laufräder gilt diese Vorgehensweise und auch hier werden von uns keine Einzelteile verkauft.
Da wir bei diesen jedoch reguläre Nippel verwenden ist es hier für die meisten möglich eine Manipulation vorzunehmen.
Ich wünsche ihnen auch weiterhin viel Spass mit ihrem Laufradsatz.

Freundliche Grüsse / Regards / Salutations

Friso Lorscheider
Int. Service & Race Support Manager 
DT Swiss AG 


Porto trägt der Versender, da DT zu 99% Garantiefälle auf Kulanz abfertigt! Bei Kulanz wird kein Porto erstattet! Hatte das ein paar mal mit meinem DT-Dämpfer. Positiv an der Sache ist, dass der DT-Service wirklich schnell ist.


----------



## fraemisch (26. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich habe Dein neues Bike schon gestern bewundert. Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und Dämpfer waren schon wieder eingebaut. Dürfest also bald wieder Dein R.C2 in Empfang nehmen können.
> 
> Also wenn ich nicht schon ein 120 mm Rotwild hätte, dann wäre das wohl auch meine Wahl.
> 
> ...


Und Bambi 3 lebt in Bambi 4 weiter....

Danke an Markus und das Rotwild Team


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2010)

@fraemisch
siehste, alles wird gut.
Wenn du darfst kannst ja noch ein paar Abwicklungsdetails nennen,den soo schlecht kann der Rotwildservice gar net sein, wie hier geschrieben wurde.


----------



## fraemisch (26. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @fraemisch
> siehste, alles wird gut.
> Wenn du darfst kannst ja noch ein paar Abwicklungsdetails nennen,den soo schlecht kann der Rotwildservice gar net sein, wie hier geschrieben wurde.


 

Ja mache ich doch gerne, weil ich mit der Abwicklung ja im ganzen sehr zufrieden bin

a) Mein Rad zeigte einen Riss
b) Markus, mein Händler war gerade im Urlaub
c) Photo an Rotwild, ob weiterfahren oder nicht ?. Antwort :nein
d) Hier hätte man sagen können: dann schicke doch den Rahmen ein, wenn man sich schon fast sicher ist, dass es ein richtiger Riss ist..
e) Kann verstehen, dass dies aber noch der Händler begutachten sollte
f) da der aber im Urlaub war gab es halt die 3 Wochenenden Verzögerung

dies ist jetzt mein einziger Kritikpunkt bzw Schwachstelle im Prozess, dass wenn der Händler im Urlaub ist, nicht ein zweiter Händler in München diese Begutachtung machen konnte


g) kaum war Markus wieder da gings innerhalb von 4 Tagen, super Leistung

Falk


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2010)

und der Rahmen wurde ausgetauscht?


----------



## fraemisch (26. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und der Rahmen wurde ausgetauscht?


 

Ja. Markus hatte draufgeschaut und meinte es ist wirklich ein riss


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2010)

na siehste, der Service klappt.
Für den Endverbraucher ist der Händler zuständig, nicht Rotwild. Leider!


----------



## Orakel (26. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> na siehste, der Service klappt.
> Für den Endverbraucher ist der Händler zuständig, nicht Rotwild. Leider!


nicht leider, ist nun mal so, egal was für einen Gegenstand man/frau kauft, wenn der Caffevollautomat streikt, bringst den ja auch zum Händler und verlangst net von Jura, Saeco (es gibt noch mehr andere marken) die sollen dir ne neue schicken.
Blöd ist nur wenn der Ansprechpartner im Urlaub ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2010)

ja trotzdem leider, schreibst du ja selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (26. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja trotzdem leider, schreibst du ja selbst.


nicht leider, hab ich geschrieben, damit meinte ich, es ist halt so


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Rotwild R.E1 2011*


 
*We love details*


----------



## fraemisch (27. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> *We love details*



Abgesehen von dem schönen Rahmen gefällt mir der transparente Kabelschutz mit dem Rotwild-Namen (sofern die rote Schrift Rotwild lautet.
Laut Markus gibts die leider nicht zu kaufen....aber schön sind sie trotzdem


----------



## at021971 (27. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem schönen Rahmen gefällt mir der transparente Kabelschutz mit dem Rotwild-Namen (sofern die rote Schrift Rotwild lautet.
> Laut Markus gibts die leider nicht zu kaufen....aber schön sind sie trotzdem


 
Die gab es zuerst auf der Eurobike 2008 als Souvenir am Rotwild Stand. Ich habe mich damals damit eingedeckt.

Aber heute hat Markus da Unrecht. Die kannst Du mittlerweile bei http://shop.rotwild.de für 2 EUR pro Stück bestellen. Sie sind transparent und es steht Rotwild drauf. Sie sind geschlossen, d.h. alle Züge und Leitungen müssen zur Montage gelöst werden.

Schaltung:
http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=298


Bremse:
http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=299

Mit diesen Rahmenschonern sind keine Schutzaufkleber mehr notwendig. Mit der Zeit werden trüben sie sich aber ein.Trotzdem besser als Folie.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2010)

Den transparenten Rahmenschutz gibt es auch zu kaufen. Kostet 2â¬/Stck. 
http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?cPath=16_15&products_id=298


----------



## fraemisch (27. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Den transparenten Rahmenschutz gibt es auch zu kaufen. Kostet 2/Stck.
> http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?cPath=16_15&products_id=298


 

Danke, irgendwie war ich blind....war in dem Shop habe nur unter "Parts" und nicht "Special" gestöbert....

Ist zwar ein Aufwand alle Leitungen wieder "aufzumachen" aber es schaut einfach gut aus...dann werde ich mal bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (27. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Danke, irgendwie war ich blind....war in dem Shop habe nur unter "Parts" und nicht "Special" gestöbert....
> 
> Ist zwar ein Aufwand alle Leitungen wieder "aufzumachen" aber es schaut einfach gut aus...dann werde ich mal bestellen...


 

UPS: 8 Euro Versand für 6 Euro Warenwert....


----------



## Fahrnix (27. August 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin mal gespannt ob dein Händler das Werkzeug bekommt!
> Mein Händler bekommt es nicht mit der Begründung, dass vorher eine umfangreiche Schulung besucht werden muß und das bekommen nur Service-Vertragshändler (wer das immer auch ist)!
> Das war die Antwort von DT:
> ...



Wenn man nix mehr selber machen kann nennt man das Kundenbindung!

Was ist denn mit den Jungs, die eine Speiche während einer mehrtägigen Tour ersetzen müssen? Hat dann DT einen Heli und wer bezahlt den denn? Fahren die LR auch mit einer oder 2 gebrochenen Speichen? Oder sind die Tricon dann für sowas oder solche Touren nicht geeignet? Vielleicht halten die ja alles aus?


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> UPS: 8 Euro Versand für 6 Euro Warenwert....


 

Dein Händler müßte die eigentlich auch besorgen können. 
Die Rahmenschützer vorher innen etwas nass machen, dann lassen die sich leichter draufschieben.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2010)

*R.X2 Pro * 







*R.R2 FS WC 2011*





*R.T1 29 Pro*






*R.T1 Hybrid*


----------



## Corax1975 (27. August 2010)

Wooooh, die Räder habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Besonder gut gefällt mir das X2. Sehr schöne Farben!


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2010)

Ja, dass R.X2 ist denen wirklich sehr gut gelungen. Da fehlt nur noch die absenkbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. August 2010)

Das R 2 gefällt mir (farblich) überhaupt nicht!! Ist das Gold oder Gelb und die XTR ist auch nicht mein Fall. Werde mir wohl beim nächsten Bike die XX holen, die Kinderkrankheiten sollte Sram mitlerweile behoben haben...
Hat Rotwild auf Schwalbe "umgesattelt"?


----------



## stehsegler (27. August 2010)

Ich hatte die Woche das unfreiwillige Vergnügen ( mein Bike hat sich dezent kaltverformt!!) ein Rotwild zu testen.
*
Rotwild R.E.D Trail *heist das Ding.




HAMMER TEIL!!!!!!! Leider musste ich es heute wieder hergeben....
Geht bergauf sehr gut und bergab wie die Hölle!!! Ein Traumbike.
War damit am Lago unterwegs und hab immer noch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht!!!!


----------



## LDSign (27. August 2010)

Gottseidank hab ich mir mein R.R2 WC dieses Jahr gekauft  Geht ja überhaupt nicht das "11er"...

Das X sieht aber sehr lecker aus - auch wenn mir hier der Monocoque-Rahmen ebenfalls nicht gefällt...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## hhninja81 (27. August 2010)

ich finde das weisse T1 mit der großen Trinkflache ganz nett...  

Hat jemand ´ne info ob es auch 2011 wieder eine Zusammenerbeit mit Topeak-Ergon gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (27. August 2010)

stehsegler schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Woche das unfreiwillige Vergnügen ( mein Bike hat sich dezent kaltverformt!!) ein Rotwild zu testen.
> *
> Rotwild R.E.D Trail *heist das Ding.
> 
> ...




Das Ding ist Ding ist der WAHNSINN! 

In "Natura" sieht es deutlich besser aus als im Katalog. Ich bin begeistert! Hast Du mehr Bilder?

Kann jemand sagen, ob die Klettereigenschaften vom RED Trail eingeschränkter ggü dem R.E1 sind?

Thx


----------



## stehsegler (27. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen, ob die Klettereigenschaften vom RED Trail eingeschränkter ggü dem R.E1 sind?
> 
> Thx


  Also Bilder hab ich leider nur das.

Die Klettereigenschaften kann ich nur mit meinem Stevens RidgeMax Enduro vergleichen. Da geht das Max schon besser, allein durchs Gewicht und die absenkbare Gabel.
Aber ehrlich gesagt entschädigt die Abfahrtsqualität von dem Rotwild für die Bergaufmühen......


----------



## Groudon (27. August 2010)

an das R.R2 WC gehört die neue X.O in passender CUSTOMfarbe - die XTR passt so garnicht - aber ich finds sonst geil


----------



## TOM4 (27. August 2010)

ich find die farbgestaltung beim r2 gewöhnungsbedürftig!
aber was ist denn das für eine gabel!! DT Swiss ?? warum nicht magura was ist denn da los??

sonst geb ich dem groudon recht - mit der xo in der customfarbe sieht das gold dann sicher noch ein bisserl besser aus!


----------



## mc.namara (27. August 2010)

wenn man das neue r2 world cup ansieht und bedenkt, dass es bei canyon dieses jahr ein ergon team-bike geben wird, scheinen sich meine vermutungen ja zu bewahrheiten.... weiß jemand was näheres?

salü, mac

ps: das neue r2 geht mit diesen farben ja wirklich gar nicht..... sorry!


----------



## at021971 (28. August 2010)

Ich habe mal in der Interessengemeinschaft einen Threat für die 2011 Modelle eröffnet und zu fast jedem Modell Bilder, Ausstattung und Preis eingetragen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3277

Viel Spaß beim Einkaufzettel schreiben! 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (28. August 2010)

Die 2011er Palette löst schon wieder ein "Will-Haben"-Effekt bei mir aus. Favorit bei mir ist das T1 29er Pro. Vor ein paar Wochen erwähnte ich schon den Umstieg von Conti auf Schwalbe. Hat sich wohl bewahrheitet. Auch sonst sind ein paar neue Hersteller dabei gekommen, siehe Crank Brothers. 
Ich glaube schon, dass das Topeak-Ergon-Racing Team weiter auf Rotwild-Bikes fährt. Das Ergon 24h-Team ist da eher ein Koblenzer Team, da Ergon und Canyon dort fast Nachbarn sind. 

So, jetzt melde ich mich mal für ne Woche zu meinem Alpencross ab. 
Fotos wird es danach natürlich hier und meiner Homepage geben.

Bis denne...


----------



## mc.namara (28. August 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die 2011er Palette löst schon wieder ein "Will-Haben"-Effekt bei mir aus. Favorit bei mir ist das T1 29er Pro. Vor ein paar Wochen erwähnte ich schon den Umstieg von Conti auf Schwalbe. Hat sich wohl bewahrheitet. Auch sonst sind ein paar neue Hersteller dabei gekommen, siehe Crank Brothers.
> Ich glaube schon, dass das Topeak-Ergon-Racing Team weiter auf Rotwild-Bikes fährt. Das Ergon 24h-Team ist da eher ein Koblenzer Team, da Ergon und Canyon dort fast Nachbarn sind.
> 
> So, jetzt melde ich mich mal für ne Woche zu meinem Alpencross ab.
> ...



Viel Spass beim Alp-X! Und ne gute Regenausrüstung..... Hoffentlich habt Ihr besseres Wetter als heute...

Salü, Mac


----------



## at021971 (28. August 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die 2011er Palette löst schon wieder ein "Will-Haben"-Effekt bei mir aus. Favorit bei mir ist das T1 29er Pro. Vor ein paar Wochen erwähnte ich schon den Umstieg von Conti auf Schwalbe. Hat sich wohl bewahrheitet. Auch sonst sind ein paar neue Hersteller dabei gekommen, siehe Crank Brothers.
> Ich glaube schon, dass das Topeak-Ergon-Racing Team weiter auf Rotwild-Bikes fährt. Das Ergon 24h-Team ist da eher ein Koblenzer Team, da Ergon und Canyon dort fast Nachbarn sind.
> 
> So, jetzt melde ich mich mal für ne Woche zu meinem Alpencross ab.
> ...


 
@Jürgen: Dann Wünsche ich Dir mal trotz der aktuellen Wetterlage hier an den Alpen, viel Spaß und noch mehr trockene und warme Tage. Und wenn es dann doch regnen sollte, stehen die Chance nicht schlecht, das es warmer Regen ist. Und das wäre ja dann halb so wild und erträglich. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (28. August 2010)

sieht schon schön aus das X2,besonders der bereich Steuerrohr gefällt mir.


----------



## LDSign (28. August 2010)

Hi

Also nach meinen Infos (Händler - direkt neben dem Rotwild-HQ) fährt das Topeak-Ergon-Team nächstes Jahr nicht mehr mit Rotwild!

Tja, nach dem Weltmeistertitel braucht man wohl neue Herausforderungen  Muss ich mich jetzt mit meinem frisch gekauften R.R2 WC Team ärgern? 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Knaller2010 (28. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in der Interessengemeinschaft einen Threat für die 2011 Modelle eröffnet und zu fast jedem Modell Bilder, Ausstattung und Preis eingetragen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3277
> 
> ...



Danke at021971!
Sauber aufbereitet - da muss man wenigstens nicht auf den Katalog warten...

@JMR
Viel Spass beim Alp-X   - wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich in Daun beim Marathon! Allerdings wirst Du wohl etwas fitter sein nach dem "Alp-X-Training" 

Gretz
Knaller2010

PS: Das R2 als WC geht irgendwie gar nicht


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2010)

Ergon Team ist ab 2011 mit Canyon unterwegs
Bei dem "orange" der 2011 er Modelle passen auch die Contis besser.
Das RX 2 ist optisch schon ein Knaller.

Wer noch Rotwild-Ersatzteile braucht,findet etwas in meinem Bikemarkt.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (28. August 2010)

Hey JMR viel Spass auf Deinen AlpenX

ich bin so neidisch, denn ich kann und darf wegen meiner Knieprobleme nicht. Ich wünsche Dir das schönste Wetter und hoffe auf viele klasse Bilder.

Achja mein Knacken ist wieder da; 
Habe heute mal die Laufräder zum Schrauber, da die Speichenspannung z.T. sehr unterschiedlich ist, und das Knacken nur beim Bergauffahren und beim leichten Kurvenfahren auf gerader Strecke;

zu den Bildern, das X2 ist schon wieder Hammergeil;

achja mein Händler meinte, dass mein Knacken durch den Alurahmen kommt, und dies weil ich zu schwer wäre; (190cm 93Kg)

Matthäus


----------



## Bolzer1711 (28. August 2010)

So, jetzt muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben....

Viel Spass jmr beim Alpenx und trockenes Wetter....

Danke Thomas für die vielen Bilder.....

Die Produktpalette von Rotwild wurde dunkler, genau nach meinem Geschmack. Habe letztes Jahr lamentiert, dass ich gerne ein schwarzes R.C1 FS hätte, ging laut ADP leider nicht (war mir auch klar) und dieses Jahr kommt es raus. 

Grau/schwarz.... sieht klasse aus.....   da kommt man schon ins grübeln ob man sich ein Rahmenset kauft (wenn es das gibt) und den Rest einfach umbaut. Denn technisch scheint sich nicht so viel verändert zu haben, gut R1X-Bremsen, jedoch mit 180/160- Scheiben, 10-fach XT und den Fox Foat RL-Dämpfer...   alles nicht so eklatant, nur meine Finanzministerin wird mir den Kopf rumdrehen.....

Was mir auch super gefällt ist das T1 Gearhub, das ähnelt meinem Spec Glob SF3, das wäre ein klasse Alltagsrad für die täglichen Fahrten ins Geschäft, ich glaube ich brauche dieses Jahr noch einen Goldesel   ;-)

Muß euch aber ehrlich sagen, das X2 ist mir zu "bunt". Ich sehen es auch, es ist schwarz-weiss, aber hier ein bisserl weiss und da ein bisserl weiss, das ist für mich etwas wild. Ich weiss, über Geschmack läßt sich streiten, daher schreibe ich, dass das mir nicht so liegt..........

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2010)

Zur Not kannst ja auch den Rahmen bei Rotwild neu lackieren lassen. Kostet allerdings ca 300â¬. 
Die neue R.T1 Modellreihe gefÃ¤llt mir auch. Ist auch preislich noch recht akzeptabel.
Ansonsten finde ich die Preise zum Teil reichlich Ã¼berzogen (zB R.C2 Edition). 
Man wird sehen, ob der Kunde bereit ist das zu zahlen!


----------



## at021971 (28. August 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> .....da muss man wenigstens nicht auf den Katalog warten...


 
Nicht wirklich der Katalog, aber wenigstens was zum Offline schmökern.

http://rapidshare.com/files/415651368/Rotwild_Bikes_2011.rar

Download geht aber nur 10 Mal. Also wer zuerst kommt.....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas S. (28. August 2010)

hab meins dann auch fahrbereit
ich glaub,da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (28. August 2010)

Die Idee ist zwar gut Vincy, aber das mache ich nicht, mir gefÃ¤llt mein Bike so wie es ist...   





....nur reizt das Schwarze schon  ;-) 

Hast du auch gelesen, dass jetzt der RL-DÃ¤mpfer verbaut wird, habe eben nachgeschaut, der ist mit Lockout. Damit wird die Performance des Bikes noch besser, der Wunsch des Kunden wurde erfÃ¼llt, und ich hÃ¤tte mir den RP23 gar nicht anschaffen mÃ¼ssen. 

Das mit den Preisen war klar, die ziehen alle an, das macht beim R.C1 FS Pro 200 â¬...  dafÃ¼r bekommt man aber auch die hochwertigere Formula R1X-Bremse, einen Fizik Gobi XM-Sattel und den RL-DÃ¤mpfer (Hochwertiger als der RP2 BV, weiss jetzt nicht).

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2010)

Ja, der RL ist mit Lockout. Schöner wäre es noch, wenn der Remote hätte. Den RP2 gibt es neuerdings aber auch mit Remote (optional). 
Mir wäre aber ein RP23 lieber, da ich Lockout äußerst selten benutze.
ProPedal in 3 Stufen finde ich da ganz nützlich. Stufe 1 für Komfort, Stufe 3 für "Race".
Schade, der LRS DT Swiss X1600 ist nicht dabei. 

Fox RP2 bzw RL mit Remote


----------



## Rolf (28. August 2010)

Bei meinem RFC 0.4 knarzt es zur Zeit ganz fürchterlich, wenn der Hinterbau ein- und ausfedert. Um zu prüfen, ob es am Dämpfer liegt, habe ich diesen (auf einer Seite) ausgebaut: Der Hinterbau läßt sich nur sehr schwer bewegen und das Knarzen ist immer noch vorhanden.

Hat jemand Ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Hat jemand gute Tipps ?

Es geht um die Cross-Variante:
http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2007/rfc-04-2007


----------



## at021971 (28. August 2010)

Rolf schrieb:


> Bei meinem RFC 0.4 knarzt es zur Zeit ganz fürchterlich, wenn der Hinterbau ein- und ausfedert. Um zu prüfen, ob es am Dämpfer liegt, habe ich diesen (auf einer Seite) ausgebaut: Der Hinterbau läßt sich nur sehr schwer bewegen und das Knarzen ist immer noch vorhanden.
> 
> Hat jemand Ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Hat jemand gute Tipps ?
> 
> ...


 
Antwort siehe im RFC 0.4 Threat in der Interessengemeinschaft.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rolf (29. August 2010)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> .................... da Ergon und Canyon dort fast Nachbarn sind.
> ........



Nachbarn?
Canyon und Ergon T Topeak sind Brüder!


----------



## Andi_72 (30. August 2010)

Hy,

jetzt also auch Rotwild mit Elektrobikes...Schade.
Angeblich soll es auch einen Antrieb von Bosch im Rahmen geben, also nicht von außen zu sehen. Weiß da einer was drüber?

Das neue Design ist mir persöhnlich etwas zu bunt und unruhig, aber so ein R.T1 könnte ich mir noch gut im Revier vorstellen...

Aber erst mal abwarten, wie das ganze live aussieht.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (30. August 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> jetzt also auch Rotwild mit Elektrobikes...Schade.
> Angeblich soll es auch einen Antrieb von Bosch im Rahmen geben, also nicht von außen zu sehen. Weiß da einer was drüber?
> ...



Was Du meinst ist wohl ein Gruber Antrieb: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSoS4nyYUlk&NR=1"]YouTube- Gruber Assist 1 Deutsch[/nomedia]

Quietscht wohl unter Last. Der Motor scheint nicht von Bosch sondern eher von Faulhaber oder Maxon oder gar aus Kina zu sein.

http://www.gruberassist.com/category/deutsch/


----------



## Andi_72 (30. August 2010)

Wahnsinn!
Du wirst verarscht, und merkst es noch nicht mal...alles perfekt getarnt, selbst der Startknopf ist kaum zu sehen. Aber ich höre ein nerviges surren?

"Hobbybikern wird das quälende Bergauffahren erleichtert, und eine Überanstrengung vermieden" ...dann bleibe ich halt im flachen Gelände, oder verstehe ich da was falsch? 
Ich bin kein guter Schwimmer, also mache ich in meiner Freizeit was anderes. Oder soll ich mir Schwimmflügel und einen Mini-Propeller anziehen?

Das klingt so mittleiderregend, als müßte uns die Krankenkasse so einen Antrieb kostenlos einbauen...


----------



## Orakel (30. August 2010)

zu Ebikes, haben letztdens auf unserer Tour nen kleinen Boxenstop in ner Eisdiele eingelegt (um die Motivation und den Blutzucker aufrecht zuhalten), ging da ein Anzugsträger an uns vorbei mit ner Eiswaffel in der hand, kuck so nach, geht an den Fahrradständer schließt sein Bike auf, kuck ich erst recht hin wie ich Storck las (als alter Storckfahrer) denk mir sieht das mal komisch aus, setzt sich drauf der Anzugsträger eine Hand am Lenker in der anderen das Eis und fährt lässig weg ohne zu Trebeln, da hab ich serst geblickt dass das ein Storck Ebike war.
Sie werden kommen, die Ebikes, aber uns nicht überholen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ..........aber nicht uns überholen.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.


----------



## Crusader (30. August 2010)

Das Storck Multitask Raddar bin ich auch schon mal Probe gefahren. Ging wirklich nicht schlecht, das Gewicht ist mit gut 21 Kg allerdings etwas hoch. Das Rad hat keinen Dämpfer und keine Federgabel, aber durch die Big Apple Bereifung war das auch nicht nötig. Allerdings ist das nix für´s Gelände, eher was für die Stadt- und die Feldwege.

Der große Vorteil des Storck-Antrieb´s ist, dass man eine Kassette verwendet, bei den bisherigen Nabenantrieben, zb. von BionX kann man nur einen Schraubkranz verwenden und die sind ziemlich minderwertig.

Kosten soll das Rad 3200,- , im Moment läuft bei unserem Stromanbieter eine Aktion: Das E-Bike für 2000,- den Rest zahlt die Süwag.

Die E-Bike´s werden kommen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, man sieht immer mehr von diesen Fahrrädern im Strassenverkehr. 
Immer mehr Bikehersteller haben in ihrem Angebot auch ein E-Bike, siehe KTM. Die haben sogar eine ganze Reihe davon.

Es gibt sogar schon ein eigenes Forum für die E-Biker: http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/

Das bekommt immer mehr Zulauf, also der Trend geht ganz klar zum E-Bike, aber eher halt für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit, quasi als Autoersatz. Für den Feierabendsport wird das Mountainbike sicher weiterhin seine Gültigkeit behalten.

VG
Otti


----------



## Knaller2010 (30. August 2010)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> Du wirst verarscht, und merkst es noch nicht mal...alles perfekt getarnt, selbst der Startknopf ist kaum zu sehen. Aber ich höre ein nerviges surren?
> 
> "Hobbybikern wird das quälende Bergauffahren erleichtert, und eine Überanstrengung vermieden" ...dann bleibe ich halt im flachen Gelände, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
> ...


 
...jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, warum ich nie erster bei den MB Rennen werde - alle, die schneller sind als ich betrügen wahrscheinlich 

...ne, aber im Ernst - ich glaube den Trend kann man im Moment nicht stoppen und wir müssen wohl oder übel damit umgehen. Auf der anderen Seite hilft es vielleicht dem ein oder anderen, der körperlich (krankheitsbedingt) nicht mehr fahren kann. 
Ich rechne weniger mit extrem viel neuen Leuten auf den Bergen, die erst durch Elektromotoren Trails für sich enddecken und MTB anfangen, oder?

Greetz
Knaller2010

PS: Wenn ich beim Marathon in Daun auch nur einmal ein Surren höre...


----------



## Vincy (30. August 2010)

Hier schon mal einen Einblick auf den Rotwild Katalog 2011
http://www.otto-bikes.de/media/pdf_downloads/RW%20Katalog%202011.pdf


----------



## hhninja81 (30. August 2010)

Cool, vielen Dank für´s hochladen..... Also mein Weihnachtsgeld ist schon verplant! U.a. sehr schöne neue Klamotten


----------



## grosser (30. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.



Ich habe schon mal für die Straße aufgerüstet!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2010)

der Sattel ist tiefer als der Lenker,so hälst du kein E-Bike in Schach


----------



## grosser (30. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> der Sattel ist tiefer als der Lenker,so hälst du kein E-Bike in Schach



Da hast dich von der Perspektive täuschen lassen!


----------



## Andreas S. (30. August 2010)

trotzdem sehr schön. Aber 7 kg kriegste nicht zusammen, oder?


----------



## Nismo99 (30. August 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal für die Straße aufgerüstet!!



sehr hübsch!

darf ich mal fragen, was man für so einen bock hinlegen muss (ca.). kenn mich im rennrad bereich null aus.


----------



## at021971 (30. August 2010)

Und hier kann man schon mal durch die neue Homepage blättern, bis sie online geht.

http://www.bogx.de/projects/rotwild/

oder aufgrund dieses Posts weider vom Netz genommen wird. 

Ist noch nicht ganz vollständig, aber trotzdem viel Spaß!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (30. August 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> trotzdem sehr schön. Aber 7 kg kriegste nicht zusammen, oder?



Mit Tacho und Pedale hat es genau 7kg! 
Mein Ziel ist 6,8kg.

Zurück zu Rotwild!
Ich war letztes Wochenende 3 Tage in der Eifel unterwegs auf dem Lieserpfad. Schöne Gegend tolle Trails!!











Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (30. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> sehr hübsch!
> 
> darf ich mal fragen, was man für so einen bock hinlegen muss (ca.). kenn mich im rennrad bereich null aus.



> 2500
Den Rahmen habe ich während der Tour zum halben Preis bei Canyon bekommen!! War ein Schnäppchen!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2010)

Der Lieserpfad ist schon was Feines!
Rennrad gegen EBike hatte ich nicht bedacht.
Hab kein RR, nur 15- 16kg allround MTB.


----------



## Nismo99 (30. August 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> > 2500
> Den Rahmen habe ich während der Tour zum halben Preis bei Canyon bekommen!! War ein Schnäppchen!!



cool  klingt gaud


----------



## Nismo99 (30. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier der Rotwild Katalog 2011
> http://www.otto-bikes.de/media/pdf_downloads/RW Katalog 2011.pdf



wow! hübsche sachen. 

was ist mit den gewichtsangaben???


----------



## Vincy (30. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> was ist mit den gewichtsangaben???


 

Die wird jetzt wohl verschwiegen, nach der vielen Kritik in den vergangenen Monaten.


----------



## Andi_72 (31. August 2010)

Wow!

Danke für Katalog und Homepage! Hier sind ja welche von der ganz schnellen Truppe! 
Aber wenn die Händler schon auf der Messe ordern sollen, müssen die Kunden ja schon jezt wissen was sie wollen 

geh_ Morgen mal zum Bankberater...


----------



## Corax1975 (31. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für den Katalog!

Sind echt sehr, sehr schöne Sachen drin. Ich denke, ich werde mir das 2011 X.1 Pro mal genauer beí meinem Händler anschauen.

Das mit den Angaben der Gewichte stört mich nicht. Das ist so ne Sache, wie die Verbrauchsangaben beim Auto.

Das Rad muss einem passen und gefallen. Wenn einer keine Rennen fährt, ist das Gewicht meiner Meinung eh zweitrangig. 

Gruss


----------



## Corax1975 (31. August 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Mit Tacho und Pedale hat es genau 7kg!
> Mein Ziel ist 6,8kg.
> 
> Zurück zu Rotwild!
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Bilder! Habe von dem Trail noch nie was gehört, hat aber jetzt mein Interesse geweckt. Ist er technisch anspruchsvoll?

Gruss


----------



## grosser (31. August 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! Habe von dem Trail noch nie was gehört, hat aber jetzt mein Interesse geweckt. Ist er technisch anspruchsvoll?
> 
> Gruss



Hallo,
an einigen Stellen sollte man Schwindelfrei sein, ansonsten läst er sich trailmässig  gut befahren. Es gibt sehr viele Holzbrücken die bei diesem Wetter leider glatt wie Schmierseife waren! 

Gruß


----------



## Crusader (31. August 2010)

Habe auch sehr großes Interesse an dem X1, nur weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich mir noch ein 2010er kaufen soll, oder ob ich auf das 2011er warten soll.

Könnte ein neues 2010er Pro für 3000,- bekommen, wäre das ein guter Preis, oder wird man bei gutem Verhandlungsgeschick ein 2011er für nicht viel mehr  bekommen können?

Was mich beim 2011er etwas stören könnte, wären die Tricon LR, die ja bei einer Reparatur zu DT Swiss geschickt werden müssen. Das würde ja bei den jetzigen LR vom 2010er Modell enfallen, bzw. der Händler könnte diese LR reparieren.

Als 2. Überlegung: 
Braucht man die neue 30 Gang-Shimano unbedingt, habe schon gelesen, dass die 3x 9 XT besser abgestuft wäre. 

Also was machen, auf 2011er Modell warten, oder jetzt noch beim 2010er X1 zuschlagen  ?

VG
Otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder! Habe von dem Trail noch nie was gehört, hat aber jetzt mein Interesse geweckt. Ist er technisch anspruchsvoll?
> 
> Gruss



Teilabschnitte sind etwas anspruchsvoller, je nach Fahrtechnik fahrbar.
Selbst wenn man ab und zu schieben muss, ist der Lieserpfad es wert


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2010)

Bis in den Winter warten und dann schauen, was die 2010er Bikes dann im Abverkauf kosten. Fun-Corner hat Ende letztes Jahr/Anfang dieses Jahr z.B. die Cross Version des R.GT1 bzw. R.GT2 für 2.299 bzw. 2.799 EUR verkauft. Das sind in beiden Fällen rund 1.900 EUR unter der Rotwild Preisempfehlung. Auch das R.C1 gab es vielerorts zu Preisen um 2.000 EUR. Rahmen/Gabel-Sets des R.R1 FS gab es für 1.699 EUR (FOX 32 F100 RL). Und gleiches mit auf Basis R.R2 FS für 2.399 EUR. 

Da ist wahrscheinlich viel mehr drin als Deine 600 EUR.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2010)

Die alte XT hat ja bekanntlich einen kleiner übersetzten 1. Gang.
Ein Vortil für die Berge.

Außerdem hast du 2010 eine Talas RL mit offenem Ölbad, kannst den Service eigentlich selbst durchführen.

Die einzige Überlegung ist das taperd Steuerrohr.
Es scheint Standard zu werden.


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2010)

Crusader schrieb:


> Also was machen, auf 2011er Modell warten, oder jetzt noch beim 2010er X1 zuschlagen  ?


 
Wenn du es nicht unbedingt sofort haben möchtest, dann würde ich eher auf ein günstiges Angebot abwarten.
Kannst ja auch einen Rahmenkit kaufen und es nach deinen Wünschen selbst aufbauen. 
Von den Tricons würde ich es auch nicht abhängig machen, die kann man verkaufen oder auch gegen einen anderen LRS eintauschen.


----------



## grosser (31. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die einzige Überlegung ist das taperd Steuerrohr.
> Es scheint Standard zu werden.



Soviel zu taperd Steuerrohr -->
http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/d6862a042893cf81c453160254e3e8d1-2.html


----------



## Corax1975 (31. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Teilabschnitte sind etwas anspruchsvoller, je nach Fahrtechnik fahrbar.
> Selbst wenn man ab und zu schieben muss, ist der Lieserpfad es wert


 

Das hört sich ganz nach meinem Geschmack an! bin derzeit am Planen einer schönen Wochenendtour. Mal schauen, vielleicht wird das was...

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Soviel zu taperd Steuerrohr -->
> http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/d6862a042893cf81c453160254e3e8d1-2.html



Dem stimme ich zu.
Leider gibt es 2011 schon Gabeln, die NUR in Taperd angeboten werden.
Der Trend geht wohl weg 1 1/8".
Wer ein Taperd- Steuerrohr hat, kann auch eine 1 1/8" Gabel einbauen, aber nicht umgekehrt.

So ist das nun mal bei unserem Hobby.
Man greift uns tieefff in die Tasche..............


----------



## Orakel (31. August 2010)

Crusader schrieb:


> Habe auch sehr großes Interesse an dem X1, nur weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich mir noch ein 2010er kaufen soll, oder ob ich auf das 2011er warten soll.
> 
> Könnte ein neues 2010er Pro für 3000,- bekommen, wäre das ein guter Preis, oder wird man bei gutem Verhandlungsgeschick ein 2011er für nicht viel mehr  bekommen können?


ich mach dir die Entscheidung nich schwerer , nach meinen Infos ist das 2010er X1 sogut wie ausverkauft. 
Das 2011er X1 kostet 3799, 200 mehr wie 2010, 3000 ist ein sehrgutes Angebot


----------



## Orakel (31. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die wird jetzt wohl verschwiegen, nach der vielen Kritik in den vergangenen Monaten.


bei unserem Besuch bei ADP hatte der Ole Wittrock sich dahin geäussert dass sie in Zukunft keine Gewichtsangaben mehr machen werden, ein Grund dürften wirklich die Unmutskundgebungen hier gewessen sein (ich war auch einer davon )
Er hat Wort gehalten 
Andere Hersteller geben auch keine ges. Gewichte an, nachfragen oder auf Tests in den Bikemagzs. warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (31. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> bei unserem Besuch bei ADP hatte der Ole Wittrock sich dahin geäussert dass sie in Zukunft keine Gewichtsangaben mehr machen werden, ein Grund dürften wirklich die Unmutskundgebungen hier gewessen sein (ich war auch einer davon )
> Er hat Wort gehalten
> Andere Hersteller geben auch keine ges. Gewichte an, nachfragen oder auf Tests in den Bikemagzs. warten



...hat nicht jemand in dem thread geschrieben, dass die räder 2011 insgesamt leichter werden sollen? das wäre doch grund genug, die gewichtsangaben in den katalog aufzunehmen 

gerade, nachdem das gewicht stellenweise kritisiert wurde.


----------



## Crusader (31. August 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich mach dir die Entscheidung nich schwerer , nach meinen Infos ist das 2010er X1 sogut wie ausverkauft.
> Das 2011er X1 kostet 3799, 200 mehr wie 2010, 3000 ist ein sehrgutes Angebot



Das ist auch meine Überlegung gewesen. Habe im Umkreis von meinem Wohnort nur noch 1 Händler gefunden, der ein X1 Pro in Gr. M da zu stehen hat und der ist auch schon 65 km entfernt. Habe keine große Lust durch die halbe Republik zu reisen, nur um ein Rad zu kaufen. Der Service nach dem Kauf kommt ja auch noch dazu (1x jährlich zur Inspektion?).

Jetzt noch mal ein paar Fragen zum X1:

Da mir die Formula RX Bremsen nicht so zusagen, möchte ich das Rad gerne mit den Hope M4 ausstatten lassen. Kosten soll dies 200,- Aufpreis, ist das in Ordnung?

Die Kassette die beim X1 Pro verbaut ist, ist keine XT-Kassette wie beim teureren Edition-Modell. Ist dies ein Nachteil und sollte ich da auch auf eine XT-Kassette umrüsten lassen? Mit welchem Aufpreis müßte ich da rechnen?

Wie seid ihr mit den Conti Rubber Queen zufrieden, sollte ich die behalten, oder auch was anderes aufziehen lassen? Die Meinungen im Forum gehen doch stark auseinander und wenn Rubber Queen dann den 2.4 statt den serienmäßigen 2.2 . Paßt der denn noch auf die Felge?

Zu guter Letzt würde ich gerne die XT Kurbeln gegen die XTR austauschen lassen, die XTR gefallen mir halt optisch sehr viel besser. Das ist natürlich Luxus, ich weiß, aber das Auge isst mit. Was würde das an Mehrkosten ausmachen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten, fühle mich bei den Rittern sehr gut aufgehoben 

VG
Otti


----------



## at021971 (31. August 2010)

www.s-tec-sports.de hat auf jeden Fall noch eines in Größe M. Im Online Shop zwar zum Listenpreis, aber das heißt nichts. Anrufen oder Mail senden. Die bauen Dir das Rad auch so auf wie Du es haben willst.

Du kannst auch www.schaltwerk-bikes.de mal ansprechen. Er ist hier auch im Forum und diesem Threat unterwegs. Er macht sehr gute Preise. 

Eine XT-Kassette sollte Dich nicht mehr als 20 - 30 EUR extra kosten.

Die beiden Bremsen tun sich preislich nicht so viel. Somit finde ich, dass 200 EUR Aufpreis nicht gerechtfertigt sind. Um die 80 EUR Mehrpreis für das Paar wären angemessen. Aber warum Hope? Tausche lieber gegen eine höherwertige Fomula oder Magura.

Die 2010er XTR Kurbeln sollten dich 90 - 100 EUR mehr kosten. Wenn es Dir die 2011 angetan haben, dann wird das deutlich mehr ins Geld gehen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Crusader (31. August 2010)

Danke für die Auskunft Thomas!

Schaltwerk hat kein X1 mehr, weder als Komplettbike noch als Rahmen 
S-Tec ist mir zu weit weg, ich will da persönlich zu einem Händler fahren können, also keine Bestellung per E-Mail oder Telefon.

Warum Hope, mmh, habe von denen nur Gutes hier im Forum gelesen. Sehr gut dosierbare Bremse, packt nicht so brutal zu wie die The One, oder die Shimano Saint. 
Gut dosierbar sollte sie sein und problemlos in der Handhabung, da ich jetzt 10 Jahre kein MTB mehr gefahren bin, ist eine Scheibenbremse absolutes Neuland für mich. Von der Hope hört man, das sie eine absolute Sorglosbremse sein soll, deswegen Hope M4.

Ich fasse mal zusammen, also für knapp 200,- Aufpreis sollte eine XT-Kassette, die Hope M4 und die 2010er XTR-Kurbeln drin sein. Damit könnte ich leben 

Werde die nächsten Tage mal bei diesem Händler vorbeischauen, mal schauen was sich machen läßt.

VG
Otti


----------



## ullertom (31. August 2010)

Servus,
also ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht soviel Wert auf die "Kleinigkeiten - wie Kassette, Kurbel, Reifen, Bremse - legen"

nimm das Bike so wie es ist, Reifen kannst du selber einmal montieren, vielleicht werden es ja einmal Schwalbe o.ä.,
Bremse - na gut ich bin kein Formula Fan - aber die passt schon,
Kurbel XTR 2010 ist schon lecker, die 2011er gefällt mir nicht, aber die SLX kommt optisch auf den ersten Blick der XTR schon nahe, OK wenns preislich passt dann wäre ich auch für eine XTR Kurbel,
bei der Kassette würde ich schon aus Gewichtsgründen zu der XTR raten, noch dazu zu der 11/34 - mit der kommst du fast überal rauf, ob nun SLX oder XT ist doch egal,
meine Empfehlung - XTR Kurbel und XTR Kassette, bringt vom Gewicht auch am meisten - falls das für dich wichtig ist;

Tom


----------



## Orakel (31. August 2010)

Crusader schrieb:


> Da mir die Formula RX Bremsen nicht so zusagen, möchte ich das Rad gerne mit den Hope M4 ausstatten lassen. Kosten soll dies 200,- Aufpreis, ist das in Ordnung?


nur 200,- für ein satz Hope M4?
Wau
Aber aufpassen der m1600 DT Swiss Lrsatz hat Centerlok du musst bei Hope die normalen Discs nehmen, Floating Disc gehn nicht da der Aluspider zudick ist.
Kein unterschied von der Xt zur SLX kassette zuspüren, den Conti RQ würde ich jederzeit wieder drauf machen (2.2") hat sowas von Grip und das bei jedem Wetter  sagenhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crusader (31. August 2010)

ullertom schrieb:


> meine Empfehlung - XTR Kurbel und XTR Kassette, bringt vom Gewicht auch am meisten - falls das für dich wichtig ist;



Die Kassette ist doch ein Verschleißteil, habe mal gelesen, dass man da auf eine XT-Kassette setzen soll, eine XTR wäre zu teuer, da schneller Verschleiß= rausgeschmissenes Geld 

Bei den Bremsen habe ich jetzt nicht so viel positives über die Formula´s gelesen. Vielleicht tut´s ja auch eine Shimano XT Bremse, die ist ja auch als Sorglosbremse bekannt.

Otti


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2010)

Mal ehrlich:
Das X1 ist einsehr gutes Allmountain!

Conti Rubber Queen:
Reifen sind sehr gut, immer wieder.

Formula- Bremse:
Bremse demontieren und gegen eine Louise tauschen, macht etwa 50,-â¬.

XTR Kasette?
Halte ich fÃ¼r Unsinn, was kostet dich da das eingesparte Gramm? Und es ist ein VerschleiÃteil.
XT hat den Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber der SLX, dass sie RÃ¼ckseitig kleine Pinne hat. Die fangen die Kette etwas auf wenn es Ã¼ber das groÃe Ritzel geht. Das mÃ¶gen die Messerspeichen nicht. Kann man beim ersten VerschleiÃ austauschen.

Kurbeln:
XTR am Allmountain? Wegen der Optik?
Sorry, dafÃ¼r hab ich kein VerstÃ¤ndniss. 
Wenn du das Bike richtig fÃ¤hrst, kennst du die Kurbel binnen kurzer Zeit nicht mehr wieder.


----------



## morei (1. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Bike richtig fährst, kennst du die Kurbel binnen kurzer Zeit nicht mehr wieder.



Wie genau meinst du das ? (ernst gemeinte Frage)


----------



## the donkey (1. September 2010)

Hätte da auch mal zwei Fragen:

Rubber Queen:
Reifen sind sehr gut, immer wieder.

Was hälst Du von den Maxxis Ardent?


Formula- Bremse:
Bremse demontieren und gegen eine Louise tauschen, macht etwa 50,-.


Was spricht gegen die Formula?Ich mein die The One!?


Danke schonmal


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

@ morei:
Weil die Kurbeln von Felsen, Steinen & Kette befeuert werden. Dann das grau sowieso schnell weg. Wenn du mal Zähne am großen kettenblatt abgebrochen hast und ein ein neues brauchst, kommen dir die Tränen.
XTR Blätte sind aus Duraluminium, sind also hart, aber brüchiger.

@the donkey:
Den Ardent habe ich noch nicht gefahren.

Ich meinte die RX- Bremse.
Ohne zu fahren für etwa 150,- verkaufen und für etwa 200,- eine Louise kaufen.
Habe die Bremse vorgeschlagen, weil er wohl als Scheibenbrems- Anfänger mit der One etwas überfordert sein wird.


----------



## the donkey (1. September 2010)

Alles klar

Danke

Hab beim mir die Ardent mal montiert.
Machen einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck.


----------



## LDSign (1. September 2010)

Hi Leute

Mal ein kleines Update zu meinem RR2 (ein paar Seiten weiter vorne):

Hab nun die angesprochenen Sachen geändert und möchte euch das Ergebnis natürlich nicht vorenthalten...

Im einzelnen wären das:

- Schwarze Schaltzüge und ein wenig die Züge aufgeräumt (nunja, irgendwo müssen die ja hin  )
- Felgen mit schwarzen Decals und schwarze RWS-Spanner
- Schwarzer Ring für die Betty
- Schwarze Ergon-Plugs
- Storm SL Rotoren
- und ein neues Rücklicht und eine neue Trinkflasche 

Ich finde, so passt das alles ganz gut zusammen...was meint ihr?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die 2010er XTR Kurbeln sollten dich 90 - 100 EUR mehr kosten. Wenn es Dir die 2011 angetan haben, dann wird das deutlich mehr ins Geld gehen.



Weiss nicht, das klingt mir sehr gÃ¼nstig. Hatte bei meinem Bikekauf auch gedacht, dass ich die Kurbel unbedingt von XT auf XTR Ã¤ndern muss und meinen HÃ¤ndler beauftragt mir einen Preis zu machen, also er wollte 200 â¬ dafÃ¼r.

Ich muss meinen klasse HÃ¤ndler aber in Schutz nehmen, beim Tausch LRS, Vorbau etc. waren es wirklich super Preise (man vergleicht ja die Preise im Internet). Ich habe es dann gelassen, weil es mir das nicht wert war. Wenn ich mal eine gÃ¼nstig eine 2010er bekomme, dann tausche ich das noch.... wollen ja viele jetzt unbedingt die 2011er....

Hatte auf meinem VorgÃ¤ngerbike die XT-Stopper drauf, das waren die aus dem Jahr 2006. Damals waren die super, im vergleich zu den RX auf meinem R.C1 aber eine Witz. Die RX pfeifen zwar (mich stÃ¶rt es nicht und ist mein Klingelersatz), aber die packen auch mal viel besser zu.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (1. September 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich finde, so passt das alles ganz gut zusammen...was meint ihr?
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank





Sehr schön!


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, das klingt mir sehr gÃ¼nstig. Hatte bei meinem Bikekauf auch gedacht, dass ich die Kurbel unbedingt von XT auf XTR Ã¤ndern muss und meinen HÃ¤ndler beauftragt mir einen Preis zu machen, also er wollte 200 â¬ dafÃ¼r.
> 
> Ich muss meinen klasse HÃ¤ndler aber in Schutz nehmen, beim Tausch LRS, Vorbau etc. waren es wirklich super Preise (man vergleicht ja die Preise im Internet). Ich habe es dann gelassen, weil es mir das nicht wert war. Wenn ich mal eine gÃ¼nstig eine 2010er bekomme, dann tausche ich das noch.... wollen ja viele jetzt unbedingt die 2011er....
> 
> ...


 
Ja, kannst schon recht haben, da im Schnitt die Preise der XTR doch weiter gespreizt sind als bei der XT. Damit liegt auch der Preisabstand hÃ¶her. Die Differenz liegt wohl so gesehen eher bei 130 bis 150 EUR.

Wobei es mir das Geld bei der 2010 XTR nicht wert wÃ¤re. Die 2011 wÃ¤re aber eine Ãberlegung wert.

Je nach Einsatz des Bikes wÃ¼rde ich mir dann eher die Truvativ Noir oder SRAM X.0 kaufen. Die machen optisch mehr her als die XT und 2009er XTR. Kosten weniger oder Ã¤hlich viel wie die XTR sind aber durch die Carbon-Ummantelung an der OberflÃ¤che empfindlicher.

GruÃ
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corax1975 (1. September 2010)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Mal ein kleines Update zu meinem RR2 (ein paar Seiten weiter vorne):
> 
> ...


 
Schönes bike mit dezenten Änderungen!


----------



## morei (1. September 2010)

@ LDSign:

Fährtst du deises Prachtstück eigentlich auch ?
Sieht immer aus wie frisch aus dem Werk


----------



## grosser (1. September 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hatte auf meinem Vorgängerbike die XT-Stopper drauf, das waren die aus dem Jahr 2006. Damals waren die super, im vergleich zu den RX auf meinem R.C1 aber eine Witz. Die RX pfeifen zwar (mich stört es nicht und ist mein Klingelersatz), aber die packen auch mal viel besser zu.
> 
> ...



   	Tipp nicht mehr anzeigen!

Zum Thema Bremse, ich habe von Formula die Schnautze voll!!
Bei Formula sitzt am Griff zum Lenker hin das Überdruckventil. Werden die Bremsbeläge zurück
gedrückt, dann gibt dieses fast immer Bremsflüssigkeit ab und benetzt den Lenker! Kein Problem bei
einem Alulenker , aber bei Carbon-Lenker wird das Gelcoat (Schutzschicht) aufgeweicht und man kann es mit dem
Fingernagel abkratzen!
Jetzt habe ich meine "The One" vom C1 runter geworfen und eine Avid Elixir R Carbon montiert.
Nach ausgiebigen Test muss ich sagen "Super Bremse"! Bremsdruck, Dosierbarkeit und Standfestigkeit vom
Besten! Für kleines Geld eine Bremse ohne viel Schnickschnack mit Super Bremsleistung.


----------



## LDSign (1. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> @ LDSign:
> 
> Fährtst du deises Prachtstück eigentlich auch ?
> Sieht immer aus wie frisch aus dem Werk



Hehe...ich wusste dass diese Frage kommt  Ähhh, ja natürlich - sehr sogar 

Nur grade bei dem Wetter - wenn man spät nach Hause kommt...und dann am nächsten Morgen das braune Elend schreiend vor einem steht - dann hat man gar keine andere Wahl als den Putzlappen auszupacken 

Nee, ernsthaft...bisher einmal komplett saubergemacht seit Kauf. Kein Zufall, dass dann auch die Updates fotografiert werden... 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Thomas1809 (1. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme gerade von meinem Händler, wo ich ein X2 pro und ein C1 WMS pro bestellt habe. 
Er fährt morgen auf die Eurobike.
Bin mal gespannt, wann die Bikes lieferbar sind.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## previlo (1. September 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Tipp nicht mehr anzeigen!
> 
> Zum Thema Bremse, ich habe von Formula die Schnautze voll!!
> Bei Formula sitzt am Griff zum Lenker hin das Überdruckventil. Werden die Bremsbeläge zurück
> ...



Ähm, blöde Frage, was für ein Überdruckventil soll das denn an der Formula sein? Und für was wäre das gut?
Am Griff sitzt nur die Schraube zum Befüllen/ Entlüften...
Einfach mal den Service in Deutschland kontaktieren...


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)




----------



## grosser (1. September 2010)

previlo schrieb:


> Ähm, blöde Frage, was für ein Überdruckventil soll das denn an der Formula sein? Und für was wäre das gut?
> Am Griff sitzt nur die Schraube zum Befüllen/ Entlüften...
> Einfach mal den Service in Deutschland kontaktieren...



Überdruckventil im Ausgleichsbehälter, wenn du die Beläge auseinander drückst läuft das im Notfall durch das Überlaufventil raus.
Für was das an dieser Stelle gut ist? Mir fällt da spontan nur der erhöhte Umsatz an Carbon-Lenker ein!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. September 2010)

Hallo X1 Fahrer,

nachdem ich von fast allen verlassen bin, habe ich mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht, mein X1 komplett zu zerlegen; Habe alles sauber gemacht, und musste folgendes feststellen:

3 Lager des Hinterbaus laufen/liefen etwas rauh; Habe lange überlegt was ich machen soll, und dann habe ich doch mal ein Lager geöffnet. Was ich fand war das pure Grauen; 
Gefunden habe ich die äußere Lagerschale, die innere Lagerschale und die eigentlichen Kugeln. So das wars. Fett?? Fehlanzeige. Warum passiert das immer mir? 
Ob das leichte Knacken vom fehlenden Fett kommt? ich weis es noch nicht. Werde mal die anderen Lager vorsichtig öffnen und ne Packung Lagerfett verpassen. Mal sehen was rauskommt.
Halte Euch auf den laufenden.

Wer fährt denn am Samstag zur Eurobike? 

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike F. (1. September 2010)

So, hab heute endlich meinen Hirschen bekommen:
http://mikefolie.myphotoalbum.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album25

Hörnchen kommen noch ran, Bremsen quietschen noch, aber das Fahrgefühl ist sehr gut!
Und: ich hab schon vergessen, dass ich unbedingt bei Gripshift bleiben wollte. Umstellung ging schnell. Am Wochenende muss ich das Tier mal im Gelände testen.
Hatte das Glück, hier von einem bekannten Zwischenhändler ein Rad zu bekommen, das kurz für Katalogaufnahmen gebraucht wurde. Preisnachlass:  600, also  3200 statt  3800. Damit kann ich leben! 
Da mir grad vor drei Tagen ein STück Nabe beim Simplon rausgebrochen ist, kam der Wechsel zur rechten Zeit.


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2010)

Genauso, wie bei meinem R.GT1 und dem meines Freundes. ADP hat bei einem Gespräch zu dem Thema gesagt, dass sie das Problem beim Rahmenlieferanten adressiert haben. Scheinbar bisher aber ohne nachhaltigen Erfolg, den die Problematik ist ja schon länger bekannt.

Ich plane am Samstag ab ca. 11 Uhr auf der Messe zu seine.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo X1 Fahrer,
> 
> nachdem ich von fast allen verlassen bin, habe ich mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht, mein X1 komplett zu zerlegen; Habe alles sauber gemacht, und musste folgendes feststellen:
> 
> ...



Habe den Hinterbau sofort nach dem Kauf zerlegt, gefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut.
Er läuft 1a!
Im Neuzustand ist nur auf EINER Seite etwas Fett, genau definiert.
Andere Seite ist trocken!
Das Fett soll sich durch die Drehbewegung verteilen.
Dreht sich dein Hinterbau?
Also genügt Kondenswasser und das Lager ist hin.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. September 2010)

@Thomas
Hattet Ihr das gleiche Problem mit zu wenig bis kein Fett?

@RockyRider66
habe festgestellt, das tatsächlich nur auf einer Seite Fett drin ist; Bei einen andern Lager war sogut wie keins drin; Sagen wir mal so es hatte den Anschein das jede Kugel einzeln nur eingerieben worden ist
Hast Du auch das Hautschwingenlager zerlegt? Habe selbt noch Hemmungen da ranzugehen.

Matthäus


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

Habe ich auch zerlegt, ja.
Brauchst aber das Rotwild Werkzeug um das Lagerspiel wieder richtig einzustellen.
Die Hauptlager sind am meisten gefährdet.


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2010)

Bei uns fehlte das Fett mehr oder weniger ganz. Was für alle Lager bis auf eines ja auch eigentlich richtig ist, denn es handelt sich bei diesen um "wartungsfreie" IGUS Gleitlager, die selbstfettend sind und ohne äußere Schmierung auskommen sollen. 

Nach Rücksprache hat ADP aber empfohlen auch die IGUS Gleitlager ganz leicht zu fetten. Damit ließe sich die Lebensdauer verlängern. 

Durch das fehlende Fett waren bei mir die beiden Nadellager schon angelaufen. Zudem war Loctite auf den Lagerbolzen. Ich habe dann alles gereinigt und gefettet. Die IGUS Lager nur leicht, so dass kein nach außen drängendes Fett, Schmutz aufnimmt, der sich auf Dauer in die Lager reibt und diese zerstört.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (1. September 2010)

Mike F. schrieb:


> So, hab heute endlich meinen Hirschen bekommen:
> http://mikefolie.myphotoalbum.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=album25
> 
> Hörnchen kommen noch ran, Bremsen quietschen noch, aber das Fahrgefühl ist sehr gut!
> ...


 
Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und willkommen im Kreis der Rotwild Ritter.

Hätte ich nicht schon ein 120 mm Bike, wäre das R.C2 auch meine erste Wahl. Eines des schönsten Bikes im Rotwild Portfolio.

Viele Spaß!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

Am X1 hast du kein Gleitlager.
Gleitlager schmiere ich seit langem mit Wachsschmiermittel.
Es sammelt nicht den Dreck so ein, verlängert die Lebensdauer und veringert die Reibung.
Schmiere auch die Fox Buchsen im Dämpfer so, halten dan etwa 1/3 länger.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. September 2010)

@RockyRider66
ich habe das Werkzeug, glaube aber das die Einstellung des Lagerspieles sehr schwierig ist.
Kann mich an mein E1 Hauptlager erinnern und das war Hölle einzustellen.
Nur wenn es am meisten gefährdet ist, werde ich es wohl auch machen; Wenn schon alles zerlegt ist, kommts auf das Lager auch nicht mehr an.


@Thomas
habe mir vorgenommen alle Lager mit Fett zu versehen. In einen Lager war sogar Wasser drinne.

Matthäus


----------



## at021971 (1. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am X1 hast du kein Gleitlager.
> .....


 
Ich weiß, die Gleitlager sind letztes Jahr mit dem neuen ALS II Hinterbau aus dem Rotwild Portfolio verschwunden.

Das ALS I Hinterbausystem hat aber auch ein richtiges (Nadel)Lager, welches auch nicht gefettet war.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2010)

das mit den Lager fetten hatten wir hier schonmal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1893

Das Spiel einstellen ist einfach.
Beidrehen bis es am Rahmen anliegt, dann kontern.


----------



## Mike F. (1. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und willkommen im Kreis der Rotwild Ritter.
> 
> Hätte ich nicht schon ein 120 mm Bike, wäre das R.C2 auch meine erste Wahl. Eines des schönsten Bikes im Rotwild Portfolio.
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir!


----------



## Crusader (1. September 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so lese mit dem fehlenden Fett in den Lagern 
Muß das bei meinem Händlerbesuch unbedingt ansprechen und dieser soll mir auch gleich ordentlich die Lager, die in Frage kommen, fetten. Habe selbst leider (noch) keine Ahnung von der Fahrradschrauberei. Am besten ich guck da beim Schrauben mal zu.

Gruß


----------



## Mainbiker363 (1. September 2010)

so habe jetzt noch das Hauptschwingenlager ausgebaut, und wie RockyRider66 schrieb, es war so gut wie kein Fett im Lager, und es läuft schon ziemlich rauh.
Mal sehen ob und wie ich das hinbekomme.

Matthäus


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2010)

Hier eine Montageanleitung 
http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/mtb-xm-linkage%202010-assembly.pdf


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

@Vincy
Danke. Aber es liest sich einfacher als es tatsächlich ist.

Habe heute in der Firma das Hauptschwingenlager mal geöffnet, und auch hier Wasser und sehr wenig Fett;

Mach mich heute Abend an den Zusammenbau.
Schaun mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

@Crusader:
Ob dein Händler dir die Lager schmiert wage ich zu bezweifeln!
Industrielager sollen ja bekanntlich eine lebenslange Fettpackung haben, und sindeigentlich nicht zum Öffnen gemacht (man kann es aber trotzdem)

Außerdem wird das eine recht teure Angelegenheit, er muss schleßlich den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegen, reinigen schmieren und wieder zusammen bauen.
Das ist nicht in 1h erledigt.

@Mainbiker:
Kauf dir direkt zwei neue Lager.
Rotwild hat Standardlager mit DIN- Abmessungen.
Ggf. bekommst du sie auch in rostfreiem Edelstahl.


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2010)

Rotwild verwendet doch Niro-Vollkugelager. Oder nur bei dem Hauptlager?
Niro = Nirosta (*ni*cht *ro*stenden (Edel)Stahl)


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

na dann dürft es ja mit reinigen und neu schmieren getan sein


----------



## Crusader (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Crusader:
> Ob dein Händler dir die Lager schmiert wage ich zu bezweifeln!
> Industrielager sollen ja bekanntlich eine lebenslange Fettpackung haben, und sindeigentlich nicht zum Öffnen gemacht (man kann es aber trotzdem)
> 
> ...



Was wäre denn da dein Lösungsvorschlag wenn man noch keine Ahnung von der Schrauberei hat, einfach das Rad so nehmen wie es ist und mit den kaputten Lagern in absehbarer Zeit rechnen, oder was  ?

VG


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

Frag erst mal bei deinem Händler nach, was das kosten würde.


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2010)

dann weiss ich ja wo ich suchen/machen muss, sollte es bei meinem X1 anfangen zu knacken oder ähnliches.
Bis jetzt alles bestens


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frag erst mal bei deinem Händler nach, was das kosten würde.


 
Die Räder sind doch alle neu und damit sehe ich das eigentlich noch als eine Leistung in der Garantiezeit bzw. Gewährleistung.

Garantie hat der Rahmen 2 oder 3 Jahre gegenüber ADP. Und beim Händler hast Du zudem 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Und bei der Suche nach dem Knacken kann der ja gleich mal die Lager auseinanderbauen und fetten. Nach zwei vergeblichen Versuchen könntest Du sogar wandeln. Das sollte schon genug Motivation sein, sich des Themas kostenlos anzunehmen.

Denn das Problem ist bei ADP bekannt, wie mir Jürgen Liebe bestätigt hat. Man hat angeblich auch schon mit dem Rahmenlieferanten darüber gesprochen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

@Thomas
habe mir sowas auch vorgestellt; Unsere Rotwilderer sind ja komplett auf der Eurobike, ich fliege am Montagabend nach UK, so könnte ich am Montagvormittag mit Herrn Liebe sprechen; 
Habe mit Herrn Liebe sehr gute Erfahrung sammeln dürfen.
Kompetent, Freundlich und sehr Hilfsbereit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

Dass die Lager gammeln ist kein Problem von Rotwild, sondern von ALLEN Bikeherstellern.
Und ob ein Lager ein Verschleißteil ist, oder unter die Garantie fällt, ist erst einmal zu klären.

Herrn Liebe kenne ich auch als sehr hilfsbereit.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass er auf Verdacht die Bikes zurücknimmt und mal mit neuen Lagern versieht. Das würde eine Lawine lostreten.
Der nächste Schritt wären dann die Shimano Innenlager, die verrecken noch schneller.

Ich habe nicht vor, mein Bike wegen so einer Kleinigkeit während der Saison zu entbehren.
Daher 1x jährlich öffnen, fetten und gut ist.

Ach übrigens: Hat mal jemand ein ACROS-Lager geöffnet?
Siehe da, voll Fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

@RockyRider66

Ich will den Rahmen eigentlich nicht Tauschen, es sei denn das Knacken kommt vom Rahmen. 
Die Lager kann ich auch bezahlen, das ist nicht das Problem. Ich will nur das dieses Knacken nicht mehr auftaucht.
Nach dem was ich hier so gelesen habe scheint das Knacken (ein sehr leises aber hörbaren Pling) vieleicht doch von den Lagern zu kommen.
(Hoffe ich)

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich in den Dämpfer Montiere sind die beiden "Schwingen" auf Spannung zum Hinterbau. Ist das normal?


----------



## the donkey (2. September 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Habe schon mehrere Hinterbauten und Lager demontiert.
Es sind nicht alle gleich!!

Es gibt sogar namhafte Hersteller von Naben usw. aus dem Schwarzwald die ein Schweinegeld für ihre Teile verlangen und wenn man sie auseinander macht kommt ein Lager zum Vorschein auf dem steht  "Singapur"!
So wars zumindest bei mir an einer Vorderradnabe


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

das kann ich auch bestätigen;

Hatte mal ein (mehrere) Scott und da warns mal voll und manchmal leer.

Das Problem liegt in der Qualitätskontrolle der Lagerhersteller; Die Rahmenbauer müssen sich auf Qualität (mehr oder weniger) verlassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @RockyRider66
> 
> Ich will den Rahmen eigentlich nicht Tauschen, es sei denn das Knacken kommt vom Rahmen.
> Die Lager kann ich auch bezahlen, das ist nicht das Problem. Ich will nur das dieses Knacken nicht mehr auftaucht.
> ...



Wenn das "Pling" von den Lager kommen würde, dann wären sie schon böse dahin.
Hatte noch nie Lager, die Geräusche verursacht haben (außer Gleitlager).

Hast du mal die Züge unter dem Tretlager komplet ausgehängt und dann eingefedert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> das kann ich auch bestätigen;
> 
> Hatte mal ein (mehrere) Scott und da warns mal voll und manchmal leer.
> 
> Das Problem liegt in der Qualitätskontrolle der Lagerhersteller; Die Rahmenbauer müssen sich auf Qualität (mehr oder weniger) verlassen.



Ob die Lager VOLL oder LEER sind, hängt von der Seite ab, von der du sie öffnest.
Das Fett wird meist auf einer Seite eigebracht und soll sich verteilen.

Die Hersteller haben sicher KEINE Handhabe für die Herstellung der Lager.
Stangenware (und das bekommen wir nun mal) wird mit einer genau definierten Menge Fett versehen.
Hat mit dynamischer Belastung und TrallaLa zu tun. 

Rotwild müsste die Lager für teures Geld schon selbst öffen, und würde dabei jeder Art der Garantie/ Gewährleistung verlieren.
(Erst aus Chinaland holen, fetten, und dann wieder zurück?)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

ja habe ich;

Das Pling kommt nur, wenn ich im Sattel sitze, und das Bike belastet wird.
Beim Freihändigfahern kommts;
Getauscht habe ich:
Sattel und Sattelstütze
Lenker
Vorbau
Laufräder wurden vom Händler nachgespannt und Zentriert
Neue Kurbel samt Kettenblätter
Neue Pedale
Dämpferbuchsen habe ich gereinigt
Ausfallenden gereinigt

und jetzt habe ich den kompletten Rahmen zerlegt; AUfgefallen ist mir nur das manche Lager rauh liefen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

und NUR im Sitzen?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

nur beim Sitzen und auch beim Freihändigfahren;
Würde dadurch den Vorbau und Lenker ausschließen;

Sattel und Stütze (Gesamt) getauscht, würde ich auch ausschließen

Hinterrad nachspannen lassen und nachzentrieren lassen, würde ich auch ausschließen.

Kurbel samt Kettenblätter und Pedale komplett getauscht, würde ich ausschließen;


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

Ich würde folgendermaßen weiter suchen:

1. Sattelschnellspanner tauschen
2. Kettenöl auf Spalt zischen Lager & Rahmen
3. Gabel raus, fetten
4. Steuersatz raus, fetten (ich weiß, ist scheiß Arbeit)
5. Lenker/ Vorbau mit Kupferpaste wieder montieren
6. Innenlager raus, Kupferpaste
7. Ausfallenden raus, Kupferpaste drunter
8. Pedale runter, Kupferpaste an Gewinde
9. Großes Bier trinken, Bike einschicken


----------



## Andreas S. (2. September 2010)

Hast du mal dei Schnellspanner an LR getauscht/gewechselt?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


>



gibt es schon Nahaufnahmen???


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich würde folgendermaßen weiter suchen:
> 
> 1. Sattelschnellspanner tauschen
> mach ich
> ...


*lach


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hast du mal dei Schnellspanner an LR getauscht/gewechselt?



nein habe ich nicht, da vorne und hinten diese komische Steckachse
hm


----------



## Andreas S. (2. September 2010)

hmmm,ich hatte mal ein Knacken durch Schnellspanner mit Plastikscheibe.
Mit Steckachse habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. September 2010)

Die Art von Schnellspanner (TrueBolt & QR15) sind eigentlich nicht so anfällig.
Trotzdem gehört da etwas Fett drann.


----------



## Orakel (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Art von Schnellspanner (TrueBolt & QR15) sind eigentlich nicht so anfällig.
> Trotzdem gehört da etwas Fett drann.


immer auf die Achse und das Gewinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günther-Kette-R (2. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> nur beim Sitzen und auch beim Freihändigfahren;
> Würde dadurch den Vorbau und Lenker ausschließen;
> 
> Sattel und Stütze (Gesamt) getauscht, würde ich auch ausschließen
> ...


Salve, 
ich tippe auf den Sattel; wenn im Wiegetritt bergauf nichts knackt ist es zu 99% der Sattel (zB im Übergang Sattelstreben/Sattelrohrkopf oder im Übergang Sattelstreben/Kunststoffschale). So war und ist es bei mir und meinen bikes, da kann man nix machen...
Ist auch nicht schlimm, oder

LG, G-K-R


----------



## Crusader (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frag erst mal bei deinem Händler nach, was das kosten würde.



Ich hoffe mal, dass das Problem auch meinem Händler bekannt ist, wenn nicht, wird er ja eher versuchen, sich vor der zusätzlichen Arbeit zu drücken und die Sache kleinreden.

Bin mal drauf gespannt wie er reagiert wenn ich ihn drauf anspreche und gegebenenfalls noch auf den Thread hier verweise. Hätte ja schon gerne Gewißheit, dass die Lager schön gefettet sind, würde mich das auch was kosten lassen.

VG


----------



## Mainbiker363 (2. September 2010)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Salve,
> ich tippe auf den Sattel; wenn im Wiegetritt bergauf nichts knackt ist es zu 99% der Sattel (zB im Übergang Sattelstreben/Sattelrohrkopf oder im Übergang Sattelstreben/Kunststoffschale). So war und ist es bei mir und meinen bikes, da kann man nix machen...
> Ist auch nicht schlimm, oder
> 
> LG, G-K-R



Ja das dachte ich auch, habe aber Sattelstütze samt Sattel getauscht;

Ergebnis: pling


Bin am zusammenbauen und seid Gewiss, ich halte Euch auf den laufenden.

Was ich hier im Forum absolut Super finde, ist der Erfahrungsaustausch und der Versuch sich Gegenseitig zu Helfen.


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Art von Schnellspanner (TrueBolt & QR15) sind eigentlich nicht so anfällig.
> Trotzdem gehört da etwas Fett drann.


 

*Thru Bolt* und nicht True Bolt 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products_2010/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx

Da wir grad beim Thema DT Swiss sind: 
Ab nächstes Jahr git es für die Tricons einen Service-Kit zu kaufen, dann müßen die zum Zentrieren nicht mehr zu deren Service-Center eingeschickt werden.
Ebenso gibt es überarbeitete RWS-Spannsysteme.


----------



## Crusader (3. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Da wir grad beim Thema DT Swiss sind:
> Ab nächstes Jahr git es für die Tricons einen Service-Kit zu kaufen, dann müßen die zum Zentrieren nicht mehr zu deren Service-Center eingeschickt werden.



Damit wäre der "Nachteil" der Tricon-LR, (der Händler kann sie nicht zentrieren) gegenüber den M 1600 vom 2010er X1, wieder wettgemacht. 

Nun stellt sich die Frage:
Das 2010er X1 für 3 Tsd.  nehmen, oder für vielleicht 3,3 Tsd.  (bei gutem Handeln) doch das 2011er Modell bevorzugen 
Welchen Vorteil hätte das neue X1 gegenüber dem "alten" Modell?
Könnten beim neuen X1 die Lagerprobleme der Vergangenheit angehören (da ja Problem bei Rotwild bekannt), oder sollte man darauf nicht bauen?

VG


----------



## at021971 (3. September 2010)

Ich glaube der Unterschied reduziert sich technisch auf das tapered Steuerrohr und die Tricon Laufräder. Und dann ist da noch der Farbunterschied.

Ich persönlich finde das schwarz/weiße Design ein wenig besser als das letztjährige schwarz/goldene.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2010)

Und es hat jetzt hinten 5mm Federweg mehr, 150mm wie beim R.X2.
Die LRS sind in etwa gleichwertig (M1600 vs Tricon M1700).
Bessere Bremse Formula R1X FCS. Bessere Parts (Crank Brothers).


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. September 2010)

Habe mir das Video Eurobike2010 von DT auch angeschaut. Klar, die mussten mit einem Servicekit reagieren, so ein MTB-Forum macht schon einen Ã¶ffentlichen Druck (ansonsten wÃ¼rden die Bikehersteller nicht mitlesen) und die Serviceabteilung von DT wird auch einiges zu tun gehabt haben. Jetzt werden die dort wieder hoffen, dass einige ihre LaufrÃ¤der wieder selbst zentrierenâ¦..

WÃ¼rde auch gerne zur Eurobike gehen, gibt immer was Neues zu sehen, aber mein Mitfahrer hat abgesagt und alleine da runter gondelnâ¦â¦.   dafÃ¼r mache ich am Sonntag eine schÃ¶ne Biketour.

Was ich sehr interessant finde ist das Projekt 1,44 von Canyon (man darf ja auch mal bei anderen Herstellern spickeln). Eine 3-Gang Hinterradnarbe und ein 10-fach Ritzel, dann wÃ¤re endlich der lÃ¤stige Umwerfer weg, glaube das wÃ¼rde ich mir sofort zulegen. Die exakte Einstellung des Umwerfers finde ich ziemlich nervig, besonders an einem Fully.

An meinem Jeden-Tag-Rad fahre ich die 8-fach Alfine und bin hellauf begeistern, schaltet schnell und exakt und ist dazu wartungsarm. Hin und zu mal die Kette reinigen und nachspannen und schon hat sich die Sache. Das Gewicht gibt Canyon mit 630 gr. an, das ist ein brutal guter Wertâ¦.  die neue 11-fach Alfine soll ca. 1600 gr. leicht sein und die Rohloff wiegt ca. 1700 gr.. Wenn das System rauskommt, perfekt fÃ¼r ein Fully (Kette muss auch nicht nachgespannt werden), dann schaue ich mal ob ich an ein Canyon-Hinterrad komme ;-)

Bin mal auf eure Fotos gespannt bzw. auch was das IBC-Forum noch so an Videos einstellt.


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (3. September 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Habe mir das Video Eurobike2010 von DT auch angeschaut. Klar, die mussten mit einem Servicekit reagieren, so ein MTB-Forum macht schon einen öffentlichen Druck (ansonsten würden die Bikehersteller nicht mitlesen) und die Serviceabteilung von DT wird auch einiges zu tun gehabt haben. Jetzt werden die dort wieder hoffen, dass einige ihre Laufräder wieder selbst zentrieren..
> 
> Würde auch gerne zur Eurobike gehen, gibt immer was Neues zu sehen, aber mein Mitfahrer hat abgesagt und alleine da runter gondeln.   dafür mache ich am Sonntag eine schöne Biketour.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bolzer,

hast du mal einen Link zum Video?
Ich bin ja nicht ganz unschuldig an der Sache!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. September 2010)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Crusader (3. September 2010)

Weiß man schon was so ein Hinterrad mit dieser neuen 3-Gang Nabe kosten wird, die Sache liest sich doch als richtiger Meilenstein, ob da die anderen Hersteller nachziehen?

Schön ist, das jetzt jeder Händler die Tricon LR zentrieren kann. Das ist somit kein Ko Kriterium mehr.

VG


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. September 2010)

grosser: Thomas war mal wieder schneller.

crusader: Über die Kosten habe ich noch nichts gelesen oder gehört, ist derzeit auch nur ein Konzept. Aber die Entwicklung beobachte ich, finde das eine richtig gute Idee. Denke da an die Kettenklemmer etc.....


----------



## grosser (3. September 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> grosser: Thomas war mal wieder schneller.
> 
> crusader: Über die Kosten habe ich noch nichts gelesen oder gehört, ist derzeit auch nur ein Konzept. Aber die Entwicklung beobachte ich, finde das eine richtig gute Idee. Denke da an die Kettenklemmer etc.....



Ich Danke Euch!

Nur eigenartig mit dem Tricon Servicekitt, jetzt geht es auf einmal!
Vor Kurzem wurde noch davon gesprochen, dass das nur DT-Swiss ServiceCenter könnten, die Speichen wären verklebt und eigens Zentrieren wäre Manipulation an den Rädern!
Wurde die Verklebung der Speichen per Wlan aufgehoben und müsste das Servicekitt nicht Manipulationskitt heissen???? 

Gruß


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. September 2010)

Kennst du nicht den Spezialkleber der sich nach einem Jahr gebrauch verflüchtigt und in Luft auflöst   ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2010)

mein WLan Kabel ist gebrochen.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (3. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> mein WLan Kabel ist gebrochen.............



meine Meinung zu DT auch!


----------



## Crusader (3. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Und es hat jetzt hinten 5mm Federweg mehr, 150mm wie beim R.X2.
> Die LRS sind in etwa gleichwertig (M1600 vs Tricon M1700).
> Bessere Bremse Formula R1X FCS. Bessere Parts (Crank Brothers).




Sind die Parts von Crank Brothers wirklich so viel besser wie die Teile die am 2010er X1 dran sind? Von den Flatpedals liest man hier im Forum nicht so arg viel Gutes, wenn der andere Kram genauso gut/schlecht ist..

VG


----------



## at021971 (3. September 2010)

Ich würde zumindest mal sagen, dass die Rotwild Parts besser zum Bike passen und meinen Erfahrungen nach sehr gut sind. Ich finde das es ein Fehler von ADP ist, die Crank Brothers Parts höher zu positionieren als ihre eigenen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2010)

Die 2010er Parts am X1 Pro haben mittlere "Qualität".
Haltbar, aber schwer.
So was wie SLX etwa.
Crank habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Andreas S. (3. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest mal sagen, dass die Rotwild Parts besser zum Bike passen und meinen Erfahrungen nach sehr gut sind. Ich finde das es ein Fehler von ADP ist, die Crank Brothers Parts höher zu positionieren als ihre eigenen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Wer noch Rotwild Parts braucht findet etwas in meinem Bikemarkt.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. September 2010)

@RockyRider66
Habe jetzt alles was Du mir geraten hast gemacht; Alles!

Erfolg: null,null

Werde es dann doch Einsenden müssen;

Danke für Deine Tips; Gehe jetzt an Deinen letzten Vorschlag ran:

Großes Bier Trinken und Einsenden 

Danke

Matthäus


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2010)

wenn deine hüfte ok, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.
Trink Bier.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. September 2010)

@RockyRider66

auch ich weis jetzt nichts mehr; Vieleicht doch der Rahmen?
Vermute es jetzt stärker als vorher.

achja, das Bier schmeckt;

Wenn mein Bike wieder i.O. ist, dann sollten wir mal gemeinsam Biken und gemeinsam ein Bier trinken.


----------



## at021971 (3. September 2010)

Hi Mathäus,

Hast Du die Sattelstütze vor dem Einbau mit etwas ählichem wie z.B. Dynamics Carbon Monatgepaste (geht auch für Alu) versehen? Ohne das kanckt meine Bike auch. Ich mußte sie erst krüzlich wieder neue einschmieren, da es immer wieder Geräusche von sich gab. Seitdem ist wieder Ruhe eingekehrt.

Und da war doch noch was mit der Kabelführung am Hinterbau beim R.C1. Beim R.X1 ist das doch ähnlich gelöst. Kommt das Geräusch vielleicht daher? Ich finde den Post garde nicht, in dem das Thema bei einem R.C1 aufbracht wurde. Aber vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück oder der Ersteller des Posts meldet sich noch mal.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. September 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

ja, habe zwei verschiedene Sattelstützen ausprobiert und mit Kupferpaste eingeschmiert;

tja und die Kabelführung?  habe heute einen "alten Vorbau" samt "alten Lenker" montiert; weder Bremse noch Schaltung nichts montiert; Bin ohne alles gefahren und es knackt;

Das einzigste was ich nicht demontiert habe ist das Tretlager; Sind ja diese BBXX einpresslager;


Danke für die Unterstützung

Wünsche Dir morgen viel Spass auf der EB;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (3. September 2010)

Danke! Ich werden dann so viele Bilder wie möglich und evtl. Videos machen und hier Posten. Mal sehen ob ich Ole und Peter teffe und die Zeit für einen Rotwild Ritter spendieren. Ansonsten habe ich ja noch meinen Händler, der da auch am Stand ist. Er wird sicherlich geren ein wenig Zeit investieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. September 2010)

Eine Bitte an alle Euro Bike Besucher,

wer Lust und Zeit hat, möchte doch bitte mal bei Garmin
vorbeI schauen, obs was neues gibt.


----------



## grosser (3. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hi Mathäus,
> 
> Hast Du die Sattelstütze vor dem Einbau mit etwas ählichem wie z.B. Dynamics Carbon Monatgepaste (geht auch für Alu) versehen? Ohne das kanckt meine Bike auch. Ich mußte sie erst krüzlich wieder neue einschmieren, da es immer wieder Geräusche von sich gab. Seitdem ist wieder Ruhe eingekehrt.
> 
> ...



Das war ich!
Bei mir schlug die Bremsleitung an den Hinterbau und es gab so Knackgeräusch beim Belasten!?! Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben, das war aber die Ursache bei mir!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (3. September 2010)

@grosser

bei mir ist an dieser Stelle ein Gummiaufkleber, der mittlerweile ziemlich ramponiert ist.
Aber das wars nicht, da ich heute ohne Schalt- und Bremsleitungen gefahren bin und dieses leichte Knacken war da.
Habe jetzt mal Thomas Tip angenommen und die Sattelstütze richtig dick mit Kupferpaste (RICHTIG Dick) eingeschmiert.

Werde es mal morgen probieren.


----------



## the donkey (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar fährt hier jemand ein R.E1 Ride 2009?
Mich würde die Abstimmung vom Hinterbau und Gabel interessieren!

Danke


----------



## Thomas1809 (3. September 2010)

Versuchs mal hier, ich glaub von 2009 auf 2010 hat sich nicht viel geändert

http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Crusader (4. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die 2010er Parts am X1 Pro haben mittlere "Qualität".
> Haltbar, aber schwer.
> So was wie SLX etwa.
> Crank habe ich noch nicht gesehen.



Welche Teile könnte man deiner Meinung nach gegen Bessere austauschen, ohne allzuviel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen?

VG


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2010)

Wieder nüchtern?
Versuch doch mal, die Schrauben am Hinterbau eine halbe Umdrehung zu lösen und federe dann mal ein.


----------



## Orakel (4. September 2010)

Crusader schrieb:


> Welche Teile könnte man deiner Meinung nach gegen Bessere austauschen, ohne allzuviel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen?
> 
> VG


wie Differenzierst du besser 
leichter, steifer 
in der Regel kannst du Gewicht an der Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker einsparen, das grösste Potenzial haben Reifen, Schläuche.
Mein favorit um Gewicht zusparen (von wieviel Gramm reden wir hier?) und keine Kompromise bei der Haltbarkeit einzugehn heisst Syntace, ist nicht billig aber es hält und die Qualität sucht seinesgleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2010)

Crusader schrieb:


> Welche Teile könnte man deiner Meinung nach gegen Bessere austauschen, ohne allzuviel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen?
> 
> VG



Ohne viel Geld geht da nicht viel.
Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze.

Ach ja, die Schläuche noch.
Den Reifen finde ich prima, für den Einsatzzweck ideal.
Leichtere Schlappen machen gerne mal schlapp.


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2010)

Die Rotwild Vorbauten (S120/140) und Sattelstützen sind schon relativ leicht, im Gegensatz zu deren Lenker (B220/280).
Aber die Syntace Vorbauten sind auch nicht grad Leichtgewichte. Mancher will die aber für ein besseres Image haben. 
Es gibt aber auch andere Gründe (zB Vorbaulänge, Lenkerbreite/höhe/form) weswegen man die Teile wechselt, weil die nicht in deren Sortiment sind.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. September 2010)

stimmt.
ich sagte ja, mit viel geld.
bringt aber nicht die welt.

der rahmen hat halt etwas speck, dafür hält er aber (bisher)


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2010)

Am Rahmen kann man aber leider nachträglich nichts mehr ändern. An den Parts dagegen schon.


----------



## Crusader (4. September 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> wie Differenzierst du besser
> leichter, steifer



Nein, nicht leichter, oder steifer sondern bessere/hochwertigere Qualität meinte ich damit. Einfach Teile die was "aushalten". Wenn das bei den Rotwild-Parts die beim 2010er X1 verbaut sind, zutrifft bin ich ja zufrieden 

Wenn die Crank Brothers-Teile hochwertiger sind könnte man ja auf das 2011er X1 schielen, oder aber die Rotwild-Parts des alten X1 durch Syntace-Teile ersetzen. 
Mit wieviel  Mehrausgaben müsste ich da rechnen wenn ich Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker (gibt´s sonst noch was was man austauschen könnte) von Syntace nehmen würde? Müsste ja nur der Aufpreis von Rotwild zu Syntace sein, also vielleicht doch nicht sooo teuer, oder?


VG


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2010)

Was fragst du da uns? Dein Händler bestimmt schließlich den Preis. 
Die Rotwild Parts sind kein Ramsch! Die halten auch was aus, deswegen mußt du die nicht unbedingt weggeben. Schließlich bekommst du die nur weit unter Wert los!
Nicht weil die schlecht sind, sondern weil die nur einen bestimmten kleinen Käuferkreis ansprechen. Brauchst doch nur mal hier im Forum-Bikemarkt schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (4. September 2010)

nur so, mein Rotwildvorbau in 75mm länge wiegt 120gr, das bringt selbst der Syntace Superforce in der gleichen länge nicht auf die Waage, und ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass der Rotwildvorbau weniger steif ist wie der Syntace, haltbarkeit wird die Zeit zeigen/bringen.
Ich schätze mich mit meinem X1 in der glücklichen Lage dass ich nicht dem"zwang" unterliege wie bei den bissherigen Bikes immer alles tauschen zumüssen (Bremse und Schaltung jetzt mal ausgenommen)


----------



## SchrottRox (4. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ja, habe zwei verschiedene Sattelstützen ausprobiert und mit Kupferpaste eingeschmiert;
> 
> ...



Hallo Mainbiker363,

hab mich ja schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gemeldet. Lag aber an meinem defekten Klapprechner

Ich hatte doch auch so ein Knacksen und Knarzen und hab alles Mögliche zerlegt, gefettet und ausgetauscht. Erst vor wenigen Wochen hab ich den Überläter entdeckt: Bei mir war es die Kassette auf dem (Alu-)Freilaufkörper der Bontrager Felgen. Trotz Kupferpaste hat es dort "gearbeitet". Also noch mal zerlegt und großzügig gefettet - nun ist endlich Ruhe

Vielleicht ist das bei Dir auch so???


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. September 2010)

Hallo SchrottRox

ja das werde ich nochmal probieren; Habe heute etwas seltsames festgestellt; Deim Aufpumpen des Vorderreifens km das Knacken; Ab nen gewissen Druck ist dann weg;
Vieleicht die Felge? 

UND wer war heute auf der Messe? Her mit den Bildern


----------



## grosser (4. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo SchrottRox
> 
> ja das werde ich nochmal probieren; Habe heute etwas seltsames festgestellt; Deim Aufpumpen des Vorderreifens km das Knacken; Ab nen gewissen Druck ist dann weg;
> Vieleicht die Felge?
> ...



Schon mal ein anderes Laufradpaar probiert?


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. September 2010)

nein noch nicht; Mein Händler ist im Urlaub, vieleicht sollte ich das noch ausprobieren. Hatte allerdings das HR nachspannen und Zentrieren lassen; Leider nur das HR;


----------



## at021971 (4. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> ...UND wer war heute auf der Messe? Her mit den Bildern


 
Damit Dein R.X1 Leiden wenigstens zeitweilig ein wenig Linderung erfährt, sei hiermit Dein Flehen erhört.

_Rotwild R.X2_

 
_Rotwild R.R2 FS_

 
Bilder vom Rotwild Stand findest Du in meiner Gallerie. Lieder teilweise unscharf bzw. verwackelt. Das Licht am Rotwild Stand ist scheinbar deutlich problematischer als an anderen Ständen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33253http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33024

Bilder von anderen Ständen findest Du hingegen hier.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/33252

Die R.C1 und R.C2 Serie ist bis auf farbliche Änderungen 2011 weitestgehend unverändert. 

Die 2011 verbauten eloxierten Schrauben soll es auch als Nachrüstsatz für die 2010er Bikes geben.

Ob es wieder eine Classic Bike Serie geben wird, ist noch nicht entschieden. Es gibt aber wohl noch Restbestände. Könnte also was werden.

Die Rotwild Carbon Parts werden 2010 aussterben. Sie werden also wohl auch nicht mehr separat gehandelt werden. Carbon Parts kommen jetzt von Crank Brothers. Die Alu Parts wird es hingegen noch weiterhin im Rotwild Design geben.

Viel Spaß!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. September 2010)

siehe weiter unten


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. September 2010)

@Thomas

Danke

Klasse Bilder/Clips und das auch noch super schnell ins Netz gestellt;

Hoffe die Fahrt war nicht zu anstrengend.


----------



## at021971 (4. September 2010)

Und hier noch die Bilder und Videos zu den Rotwild Bikes in Originalgröße.

Part 1 (203,1 MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W4NC1JYQ

Part 2 (201,8 MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VF4NP7GQ

Part 3 (64,03 MB): 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZACOXOB8

Das R.R2 sieht übriges meines Erachtens in natura sehr gut aus. Die Rohre sind richtig fett und diesmal eckig ausgeführt. Das Bike ist auch anders als es auf den Bilder erscheint, in schwarz, rot und silber/grau gehalten. Auch das ockerfarbene Eloxal der Worldcup Version macht sich nicht wirklich schlecht. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mal meine Fühler nach einem R.R2 FS aus dem Jahre 2010 austrecken. da sollte jetzt doch ordentlich Rabatt drin sein...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (4. September 2010)

Da bleiben wir ja mit unserem C1 schön in der Modellpflege!
Das Rx2 könnte mir gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (5. September 2010)

.... und dann waren da noch die nicht Rotwild Bilder in voller Auflösung (437,73 MB)...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D0A432P3

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Orakel (5. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Die 2011 verbauten eloxierten Schrauben soll es auch als Nachrüstsatz für die 2010er Bikes geben.


Pimp my Bike  wenns die Schrauben in Gold dann geben würde,wäre es eine Überlegung wert.
für die Bilder


----------



## Orakel (5. September 2010)

hier gibt es auch noch Bilder von den Roten http://fotos.mtb-news.de/tags/view/eurobike2010/page:9


----------



## Corax1975 (5. September 2010)

Wow! Vielen Dank ecuh für die super bilder und videos von der Eurobike!

Werde mich jetzt gleich selber mal auf den Sattel schwingen...

Gruss


----------



## fraemisch (5. September 2010)

Ich bekomm die Krise,

jetzt hatte ich ja mein R.C2 nach ein bischen Warten wegen Riss im Carbonrahmen dank Markus ausgetauscht bekommen und habe es jetzt seit einer Woche wieder und heute zum zweiten Mal am Tegernsee auf Schotter bewegt....und : es hat schon wieder einen Riss an der gleich Stelle....

Markus ich stehe morgen halt wieder auf deiner Matte....

Meine Freudin ist schon total eifersüchtig. Sie muss ihr Rad immer putzen. Wenn meines dreckig ist bekomme ich schon wieder ein Neues


----------



## SchrottRox (5. September 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Meine Freudin ist schon total eifersüchtig. Sie muss ihr Rad immer putzen. Wenn meines dreckig ist bekomme ich schon wieder ein Neues



...Du siehts es mit Humor aber mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein


----------



## at021971 (5. September 2010)

Klasse! Da kannst Du Dich doch wie  eine Teamfahrer im Weltcup fühlen. Für jedes Rennen ein neues Bike. Wer hat das schon.... ;-)

Aber mal im Ernst, ich bin sehr gespannt wie die Geschichte weitergeht und was nach der nächsten Tour aus Rahmen Nummer 3 geworden ist. Hoffentlich erwischen sie diesmal einen fehlerfreinen. Hoffentlich betrifft das nicht eine ganze Charge.

Gruß und diesmal viel Glück!
Thomas


----------



## morei (6. September 2010)

Hört sich schon sehr eigenartig an, ein Zufall kann das ja fast nicht sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

Kein Zufall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kein Zufall!



wie meinst du dies ?. Kannst mir gerne auch PN schicken

Falk


----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2010)

So Leute, ich bin zurück von meinem Alp-X. Die Befürchtungen mit dem schlechten Wetter haben sich nur teilweise bestätigt. An 5 von 6 Tourentagen hatten wir gutes bis sehr gutes Wetter. 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen und die wichtigstens Pässe: 

1. Etappe: Grainau - Imst: Am Marienbergjoch auf 1790 m nach einer 30%igen Rampe







2. Etappe: Imst - Ischgl: Es war nass vom Regen in der Nacht zuvor, aber tagsüber war es überwiegend trocken.






3. Etappe: Ischgl - Scuol: Der eigentliche Etappenverlauf sah vor über das Idjoch nach Samnaun in die Schweiz zu fahren. Doch durch den plötzlichen Schneefall bis auf 1250 m runter war es unmöglich dort rauf zu fahren. Alle MTB`ler, die an diesem Tag auch auf`s Idjoch wie wir wollten mussten dies über Landeck und dem Inntal-Radweg umfahren.

Ischgl mit Schnee auf den Bergen:





4. Etappe: Scuol - Livigno: Eine der schönsten, wenn nicht sogar die schönste Etappe der Tour. Drei Pässe mussten an diesem Tag bis Livigno bewältigt werden.
Auf dem Weg nach S-charl:





1. Pass: Pass da Constainas auf 2251 m:





2. Pass: Döss Radond auf 2234 m:





3. Pass: Passo di Alpisella auf 2285 m:





Lago di Livigno am späten Nachmittag nach unzähligen epischen Trails:





5. Etappe: Livigno - Pontresina:
Nach einer kurzen Einrollphase aus Livigno heraus ging es direkt zur Sache. Eine 350 Hm Tragepassage musste hinauf zum Passo del Fieno überwunden werden.





Kurze Zeit später bei La Stretta auf 2476 m im Val da Fain:





6. Etappe: Pontresina - Pontresina:
Die letzte Etappe bestand aus einer verschäften Version der Bernina-Express-Tour. Von Pontresina ging es hinauf an den Lago Bianco, knapp unterhalb des Bernina-Passes. Auf einem rund 10 km langen Trail ging es hinunter nach Pòschiavo. Mit der Rhätischen Bahn dann wieder zurück auf den Bernina-Pass um dann wieder auf Trails zurück nach Pontresina zu biken. Das war bis auf die knapp 800 Hm Uphill purer Spaß.  Wer mal dort in der Gegend ist, sollte unbedingt mal die Bernina-Express-Tour fahren. 

Stationen der Etappe: Lej Pitschen auf 2230 m:





Spartiacque am 2240 m mit Gletscherblick.





Lago Bianco: 





Fotos von den Trails an diesem Tag habe ich keine, dafür aber danach ein stundenlanges Grinsen im Gesicht.  Das war mir viel wichtiger. 

Ich kann nur jedem mal empfehlen die Gegenden um Livigno, Pontresina, Pòschiavo und St. Moritz zu bereisen. Wir nutzten am Nachmittag der 5. Etappe auch noch zum Spaß die Gondeln/Bergbahnen in Celerina bei St. Moritz. Absoluter Abfahrtsspaß war dort angesagt! 

Dies war nur ein Vorgeschmack. Einen ausführlichen Bericht mit weiteren Fotos wird es in ein paar Tagen auf meiner Homepage geben.


----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kein Zufall!



Komme gerade von Markus...

mein vorheriger Rahmen soll jetzt mit Hochdruck analysiert werden. Villeicht ist es ja wirklich nur ein Riss im Lack...und man kann noch fahren...

Will am WE zum Gardasee und wenn der Rahmen getausch wieder getauscht werden muss bekomme ich ein X1 fürs Wochenende


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. September 2010)

Hallo JMR

Klasse Bilder und so wie ausschaut haste mit dem Wetter doch mehr Glück;
Ich freue mich für Dich, das alles gut gelaufen ist.

Das Bild mit dem Regenbogen ist der Hammer, und auch die "Klettertour" mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken.

@fraemisch
Halte uns doch mal auf dem laufenden, was die Ursache ist;

@RockyRider66
was meinst Du mit "Kein Zufall"?

@all
Hatte heute Kontakt mit Rotwild, und die haben mir eine noch unbeachtete "Knackstelle" genannt; werde das mal am Donnerstag noch checken;

Matthäus


----------



## grosser (6. September 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo JM
> 
> @all
> Hatte heute Kontakt mit Rotwild, und die haben mir eine noch unbeachtete "Knackstelle" genannt; werde das mal am Donnerstag noch checken;
> ...



Ist die unbeachtete "Knackstelle" geheim???


----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Ist die unbeachtete "Knackstelle" geheim???




/Spass an

wenn mein Rahmen dort bricht, wo jetzt der Riss ist, dann ist dies vieelicht die Knackstelle

/Spass aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. September 2010)

@grosser

Um Himmels Willen natürlich nicht; Sorry ich vergas; der Foxdämpfer besteht aus einen Unter- und Oberteil; Wenn beide nicht fest verschraubt sind (was passieren kann) entsteht ein Knacken; Ich weis auch, dass das an meinenDämpfer das untere Dämpfergehäuse locker war; 
Wie bereits erwähnt, werde ich das am Donnerstag Abend checken;
Bin gleich am Airport und fliege nach UK;


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Komme gerade von Markus...
> 
> mein vorheriger Rahmen soll jetzt mit Hochdruck analysiert werden. Villeicht ist es ja wirklich nur ein Riss im Lack...und man kann noch fahren...
> 
> Will am WE zum Gardasee und wenn der Rahmen getausch wieder getauscht werden muss bekomme ich ein X1 fürs Wochenende



Wirst auf jeden Fall mit dem X1 am Gardasee Spaß haben!


----------



## Orakel (6. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wirst auf jeden Fall mit dem X1 am Gardasee Spaß haben!


und wieviel Spass erst


----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> und wieviel Spass erst




Na ja, dass X1 bekomme ich natürlich nur ausgeliehen, wenn sich rausstellt ob das R.C2 wirklich kaputt ist...

Ich glaube ich würde dann lieber auf das X1 verzichten....

Wenn es nur ein Lackriss wäre, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie der repariert würde:  einfach nen Lackstift vom Baumarkt nehmen  ist vermutlich nicht so professionell


----------



## Orakel (6. September 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ein Lackriss wäre, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie der repariert würde:  einfach nen Lackstift vom Baumarkt nehmen  ist vermutlich nicht so professionell


kein Witz, mit Nagellack oder Klarlack aus dem Autozubehör, hat uns der Peter Böhm bei unserem Besuch als Tip gegeben.
Ui, ui, ui, weiss jetzt net ob er nur Schrammen oder auch ein Riss gemeint hat


----------



## at021971 (6. September 2010)

Also, wenn das im Carbon (noch) kein Riß gebildet hat, sondern nur ein Riß im Lack, würde ich mir immer noch die Frage stellen, was diesen erzeugt hat. Ohne Spannungen durch Zug oder Druck geht das ja wohl schlecht. Was aber auch gleich zu der Frage führen würde, wie lange der Rahmen das an dieser Stelle mitmacht, bis letztendlich auch das Carbon nachgibt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morei (6. September 2010)

So, bin nun auch offiziell angefixt !
Hab mir heute ein X1 Edition gekauft und kann es nicht abwarten, es richtig auszuführen


----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Also, wenn das im Carbon (noch) kein Riß gebildet hat, sondern nur ein Riß im Lack, würde ich mir immer noch die Frage stellen, was diesen erzeugt hat. Ohne Spannungen durch Zug oder Druck geht das ja wohl schlecht. Was aber auch gleich zu der Frage führen würde, wie lange der Rahmen das an dieser Stelle mitmacht, bis letztendlich auch das Carbon nachgibt.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

Ich bin ja nicht der Experte, aber ich dachte, dass auch Carbon flexen kann....

wenn sich jetzt dass Carbon ein bischen biegt und der Lack drüber nicht so flexibel ist, dann kann der doch reissen ohne dass das Carbon drunter auf Dauer reisst ?????

Ich hoffe, dass Rotwild hier die Experten hat. Angenommen sie raten mir zum weiterfahren und er bricht doch, dann wäre dies sau gefährlich, weil Carbon ja explosionsartig brechen soll. Nicht auszudenken, was dann passieren kann....


----------



## Orakel (6. September 2010)

@fraemisch
die frage glaube ich, ist es ein Riss im lack(Klarlack wegen der Optik) oder in dem Matrixharz.
Denke dass die bei ADP nicht nur einen Experten haben werden.
Carbon kann flexen, wenn es so Konstruiert wurde, siehe HT von CD oder Scott Scale wo die Sitzstreben abgeflacht sind um GEZIELT ZU FLEXEN.


----------



## at021971 (6. September 2010)

ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ADP bei dem geringsten Zweifel, den Rahmen einzieht und tauschen wird. Das haben sie damals bei meinem RCC.09 auch gemacht. Sie werden schon nicht mit Deiner Gesundheit spielen. Zudem glaube ich, dass so ein Rahmentausch ADP nicht sehr teuer kommt und eh im Verkaufspreis, im Verhältnis zu einer geschätzten Ausfallrate, abgedeckt ist.

Im Madels Forum gibt es einen Threat wo sie ihre Bikes vorstellen. Da hat eine auch ein R.C2. Ihr Mann ist Rotwild Händler. Ihr könntest Du Mal eine PN schicken und deren Erfahrung zum R.C2 erfragen. 

Gleiches ginge mit unserem Freund Schaltwerk. Er verkauft Rotwild und könnte berichten, falles es beim R.C2 Auffälligkeiten gibt. Dadurch könntest Du für Dich Sicherheit gewinnen, dass Deine R.C2s Einzel- bzw. unglückliche Zufälle sind.

Nur reißender Lack, weil das Carbon flext, fände ich auch nicht wirklich toll.

Guß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (6. September 2010)

Nur so eine Idee....aber was mir noch gerade einfällt....schau bzw. mess doch mal nach, wo Deine Sattelstütze im Rahmen endet. Ist das evtl. auf Höhe des Risses? Wenn ja, dann hätten wir eventuell einen möglichen Grund der Rissbildung, und sei es nur im Lack, gefunden. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

Nochmal zum Riss im C2:
Der ist waagerecht im Sattelrohr, zwischen Wippenlager und unterer Dämpferaufnahme?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nur so eine Idee....aber was mir noch gerade einfällt....schau bzw. mess doch mal nach, wo Deine Sattelstütze im Rahmen endet. Ist das evtl. auf Höhe des Risses? Wenn ja, dann hätten wir eventuell einen möglichen Grund der Rissbildung, und sei es nur im Lack, gefunden.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

Leider nicht, auch wenn man die Sattelstügtze komplett reinschiebt endet sie über der Umlenkung für den Dämpfer. Der Riss ist aber weit unter der Umlenkung

Gruss Falk


----------



## at021971 (6. September 2010)

Na dann ist wohl doch die Krafteinlenkung durch den Dämpfer...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fraemisch (6. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Riss im C2:
> Der ist waagerecht im Sattelrohr, zwischen Wippenlager und unterer Dämpferaufnahme?
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


 

Ja hast du, ist an der Stelle, wo das einlaminierte Wippenlager wieder in das runde Rohr übergeht. Ich habe nochmals das Bild eingefügt.


----------



## morei (7. September 2010)

So, erste schöne Runde heute gedreht, macht rießig Spaß!
Ist mein erstes Fully und ich war nicht so ganz sicher was die Klettereigenschaften angeht,
jetzt bin ich aber restlos überzeugt und durchweg begeistert 
Hier noch ein Foto nach der feuchten Runde


----------



## fraemisch (7. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> So, erste schöne Runde heute gedreht, macht rießig Spaß!
> Ist mein erstes Fully und ich war nicht so ganz sicher was die Klettereigenschaften angeht,
> jetzt bin ich aber restlos überzeugt und durchweg begeistert
> Hier noch ein Foto nach der feuchten Runde


 

 Viel spass mit dem bike und gut Holz

Falk


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Jaja, das X1 ist schon was Feines!

Meine Meinung zum Riss:

- Statisch wird das Sattelrohr auf ZUG beansprucht (Unterrohr auch, Oberrohr DRUCK)
- Beim Einfedern kommt noch eine zusätzliche ZUGspannung dazu (zwischen Wippe und Dämpferaufnahme)
- Die Kräfte addieren sich im besagten Bereich (logo, ist ja beides Zugkräfte)
(- Das "Gewörgel" vom Wiegetritt mal außen vor gelassen)

- ABER: Wie kann ich die großen Zugkräfte aufnehmen?
Querschnitt vergrößern?
Wäre logisch, aber innen ist das Sattelrohr, außen die Schelle vom Umwerfer.

Also habe ich im Bereich der addierten Zugkräfte kaum eine Möglichkeit, die Materialabmessung anzupassen.

Schau dich mal beim Rocky Mountain ETS um, genau das gleiche in Alu.


----------



## SchrottRox (7. September 2010)

Mal zwischendurch was anderes...

Ist zufällig nächste Woche einer von euch Rittern am Gardasee? Meine nichtradelnde, bessere Hälfte hat ohne mein Zutun dies als Urlaubsziel vorgeschlagen...ich hörte mich nicht NEIN sagen

Man könnte ja mal zusammen die Hirsche loslassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (7. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jaja, das X1 ist schon was Feines!
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Riss:
> 
> ...


 

Dem ETS scheints auch nicht besser zu gehen .

Man könnte den Umfang unter Wippe glauch ich schon anpassen:
- würde aber bedeuten dann einen E-Type Umwerfer (so wie beim Scott Genuis) zu verwenden

Wenn aber generell dies ein Problem wäre, dass konstruktionsbedingt sich nicht änden lassen kann, dann wundert es mich dass ich bis jetzt der erste hier bin....hey ich wiege nur doch nur 72kilo....


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Nein, beim ETS ging das auch nicht besser.
Und bei vielen anderen Herstellern mit der Rahmenform auch.

Ich will dir dein Bike nicht schlecht machen.
Aber die Stelle ist typisch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

@Schrottrox:
Leider war ich schon unten, wäre gerne mal mit dir Runde geradelt!


----------



## SchrottRox (7. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Schrottrox:
> Leider war ich schon unten, wäre gerne mal mit dir Runde geradelt!



Grrrr, schade...vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer aber bitte keine Carbonhardtailrennfahrer


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Meine Bewerbung für Schrottrox:

15- 16kg Bike
160mm
keine Rasierten Beine
Protektoren im Säckel
0,5l Weizen/ 1.000hm


----------



## fraemisch (7. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, beim ETS ging das auch nicht besser.
> Und bei vielen anderen Herstellern mit der Rahmenform auch.
> 
> Ich will dir dein Bike nicht schlecht machen.
> Aber die Stelle ist typisch.


 

Noch eine Frage: jetzt ist ja das X1 ähnlich aufgebaut. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit seinen 140mm nicht nur im CC Bereich bewegt wird.....Also ist hier die Belastung noch höher und sie müssten dann auch schnell brechen....oder ist hier etwas verstärkt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (7. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Bewerbung für Schrottrox:
> 
> 15- 16kg Bike
> 160mm
> ...


 

Es könnte aber "Powered by GT" sein..... (GT = Gin Tonic aus dem Mobydick)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Verstärkt ist beim X1 da nix.

Es ist jetzt bei meiner Freundin seit etwa 2.000km im Gebrauch (sie fährt auch bergab).
Bisher konnte ich nix feststellen, habe die Stelle aber im Auge.
Vielleicht liegt am Alu, keine Ahnung.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, dass es wirklich nur ein Einzelfall ist!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Es könnte aber "Powered by GT" sein..... (GT = Gin Tonic aus dem Mobydick)



GT?
Als Gesöff oder was?
Kenne ich nicht.

=> 68kg powerd bei "Waden wie vom Schäferhund" (nicht so dick, aber so behaart)


----------



## fraemisch (7. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> GT?
> Als Gesöff oder was?
> Kenne ich nicht.
> 
> => 68kg powerd bei "Waden wie vom Schäferhund" (nicht so dick, aber so behaart)


 

Zumindest ist das Gemisch aus dem Mobydick wie folgt:

Glas so voll mit Gin, so dass die Flasche Tonic nicht mehr reinpasst....und Alkohol ist ja eine Form von Energyträger


----------



## Vincy (7. September 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: jetzt ist ja das X1 ähnlich aufgebaut. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit seinen 140mm nicht nur im CC Bereich bewegt wird.....Also ist hier die Belastung noch höher und sie müssten dann auch schnell brechen....oder ist hier etwas verstärkt worden


 
Du meinst da wohl das R.X2.
Das ist an der Stelle verstärkt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Ja, teilweise


----------



## Orakel (8. September 2010)

am X1 a bissle getuned, da es für die Hope M4 keinen Matchmaker gibt, wurde selbst einer Konstruiert/Gefräst, mit Titanschraube und die Originalschrauben für den Flaschenhalter wurden durch Goldeloxierte Titanschrauben ersetzt.


----------



## Vincy (8. September 2010)

In der neuen Ausgabe bike 10/2010 ist ein Vergleichstest vom R.X2.


----------



## Orakel (8. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> In der neuen Ausgabe bike 10/2010 ist ein Vergleichstest vom R.X2.


dabei wird es sich wohl um ein Vorserienmodell gehandelt haben, Denke ich.
Ist irgendwie schon verwunderlich wie oft jetzt Rotwildbikes getestet werden (finde es ja super)gegenüber früher.
Ob das der neue Marketingmann ausmacht der seit 2009 am werkeln ist bei ADP  (falls es noch der gleiche ist)


----------



## SchrottRox (8. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Bewerbung für Schrottrox:
> 
> 15- 16kg Bike
> 160mm
> ...



Harrhrhrhr - so ungefähr könnte das aussehen

Zu dem "Spritverbrauch" fällt mir nur eines ein (und das wirft nicht das beste Bild auf mich):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iiiys8yb6Y0"]YouTube- Der BierRadelFilm[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc.namara (8. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Harrhrhrhr - so ungefähr könnte das aussehen
> 
> Zu dem "Spritverbrauch" fällt mir nur eines ein (und das wirft nicht das beste Bild auf mich):
> 
> YouTube- Der BierRadelFilm



Ich hau mich weg... das ist ja nur geil! 

Salü, Mac


----------



## morei (8. September 2010)

Frei nach dem Motto: "Das Bier ist das Ziel"


----------



## Corax1975 (8. September 2010)

Geiles Video


----------



## SchrottRox (8. September 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Geiles Video



...und das Musikstück so passend


----------



## morei (9. September 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Thema Dämpfer bzw Federgabel.
Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass der Druck im Dämpfer ideal eingestellt ist,
wenn nach einer harten Abfahrt der Abstreifring kurz vor Ende des Kolbens ist ?
Oder sollte hier mehr Reserve sein ? Es wurde zwar alles eingestellt wo ich das Rad gekauft habe,
nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2010)

im prinzip hast du recht, der federweg sollte ausgenutzt werden.
es gibt allerdings ein modell (190/ 50mm), das federt garnicht so weit.
da bleibt der ring einen knappen cm vorher schon liegen.
welches bike/ dämpfer hast du


----------



## Orakel (9. September 2010)

@morei
könnte man so stehn lassen die Aussage mit dem Abstreifring, wobei ich vor kurzem beim X1 mit dem Druck wieder höher gegangen bin, weil ich festgestellt habe dass ich ihm verblocktem Gelände zubald aufsetze.


----------



## morei (9. September 2010)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich beobachte die Geschichte einfach mal


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2010)

am x1 geht der ring nur bis 7mm vor ende des kolbens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (9. September 2010)

So wird das bei mir sein denke ich. Also selbst wenn der Dämpfer durchschlägt gehts nich weiter ?


----------



## Vincy (9. September 2010)

Einfach mal die kpl Luft im Dämpfer ablassen, dann weist du wie weit der max einfedert. 
Hier ein Schnittbild vom Fox Dämpfer.



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=rp23bv2ui7.jpg


----------



## Andi_72 (9. September 2010)

Hy,

weiß irgendwer neues zur weiter vorne genannten Seite www.bogx.de?

Ist mittlerweile durch passwort geschützt. 

vg


----------



## at021971 (9. September 2010)

Die wird woh,l wenn sie mit der Seite fertig sind, unter www.rotwild.de veröffentlicht werden. Die Firma hat nur das Webdesign übernommen.

Normalerweise sollte so etwas natürlich nicht vorab zugänglich sein. Passiert aber trotzdem immer wieder. Und Google macht es möglich, dass unser einer diese, obwohl sie ja versteckt sind, finden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (13. September 2010)

Zufälle gibt es auf der Welt...

Treffe ich doch heute am Gardasee zufällig den fraemisch (der mit den geborstenen Rähmen) bei der Auffahrt zum Monte Brione. Sozusagen ein Mini-Ritter-Treffen


----------



## morei (13. September 2010)

Cooler Zufall 
Und wie gefällt ihm das X1 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrnix (13. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Zufälle gibt es auf der Welt...
> 
> Treffe ich doch heute am Gardasee zufällig den fraemisch (der mit den geborstenen Rähmen) bei der Auffahrt zum Monte Brione. Sozusagen ein Mini-Ritter-Treffen



Das is ja Geil .


----------



## mc.namara (13. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Zufälle gibt es auf der Welt...
> 
> Treffe ich doch heute am Gardasee zufällig den fraemisch (der mit den geborstenen Rähmen) bei der Auffahrt zum Monte Brione. Sozusagen ein Mini-Ritter-Treffen



wo issn die flasch?


----------



## Corax1975 (13. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Zufälle gibt es auf der Welt...
> 
> Treffe ich doch heute am Gardasee zufällig den fraemisch (der mit den geborstenen Rähmen) bei der Auffahrt zum Monte Brione. Sozusagen ein Mini-Ritter-Treffen


 
War da nicht etwas mit´m Bierchen!

Schönes foto 

Gruß


----------



## SchrottRox (13. September 2010)

Aaaaalso,

er war sehr zufrieden mit dem X1. Konnte man beim Abfahren sehen, gibt halt schon ne gewisse Sicherheit mit ordentlich Federweg. Mann und fit ist der...hat schon 110 000 hm in den Beinen - und das nur in diesem Jahr Da konnte ich nicht wirklich mithalten

So, und zum Bier muss ich ja zu meinem Beschämen gestehen - hatte ich schlichtweg vergessen...oder vielleicht dachte ich ja auch, dass ich eh wieder schnell unten bin


----------



## morei (13. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Aaaaalso,
> 
> Mann und fit ist der...hat schon 110 000 hm in den Beinen - und das nur in diesem Jahr




Brutal


----------



## Bolzer1711 (14. September 2010)

@SchrottRox: die Welt ist manchmal wirklich klein, aber die Rotwild-Ritter sind überall unterwegs.

Dass fraemisch fit ist sieht man schon am Sattel, nur wer oft und ewig auf dem Rad sitzt kann so ein ungepolstertes Teil fahren. Schau dir doch mal im Gegensatz dein Sofa an  ;-)    Ich habe es anfangs auch mal mit so einer Hartplastikschale probiert, habe mich aber dann doch für die Wohlfühlvariante  ;-)  entschieden.

Spaß beiseite, hat jemand schon den neuen Sattel "Komm-vor" von Tune gefahren??? Ist der wirklich besser als der Speedneedl? Kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen, kommt bei mir eh nicht in Frage, mit gepacktem Rucksack und Trinkreservoire auf dem Rücken komme ich bis auf 5 Kg an die Gewichtsbeschränkung von 90 Kg ran, hätte mich halt nur mal interessiert.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## SchrottRox (14. September 2010)

Also mein Sofa könnte ruhig noch etwas mehr Polster vertragen irgendwie bin ich nicht so sehr der Harte. Aber ich trage ja auch keine Polsterhosen...

So und dann möchte ich noch etwas von heute nachtragen:






War am Cima Sat, welchen ich hoch unter wieder viel runtergetragen habe...

Streiche ich sofort von meiner Liste.


----------



## fraemisch (14. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Zufälle gibt es auf der Welt...
> 
> Treffe ich doch heute am Gardasee zufällig den fraemisch (der mit den geborstenen Rähmen) bei der Auffahrt zum Monte Brione. Sozusagen ein Mini-Ritter-Treffen



War echt ein sehr schöner Zufall, besonders weil ich auf dem Brione zum letzten Mal 1994 war und mich gar nicht mehr an die sau gute Abfahrt errinnern konnte. Hier war Allwin aber auch unschlagbar. Das X1 ist wirklich sehr schön zum fahren und macht echt einen guten Vortrieb. Ich hatte hier nie das Gefühl unützt Kraft zu verschwenden. Und runter macht es einen Heidenspass. Und ich habe ein gutes Gefühl in dem Alurahmen... Vieleicht findet sich ja eine gute Einigung den C2 Rahmen in einen C1 Rahmen zu wechseln..Irgendwie gefällt mir Alu besser...

Allwin beneide ich, denn er hat jetzt noch ne Woche Urlaub...Viel Spass und bis bald bald

PS: der fraemisch nennt sich mit Vornamen Falk


----------



## SchrottRox (15. September 2010)

Ja, ich gebe es zu...ich beneide mich schon fast selbst Ich wusste schon gar nicht mehr, wie schön der Gardasee ist.

Falk, ich schicke Dir noch später mal einen Link zu Picasa, wo ich die paar Bilder von uns ablege.

So...und heute mache ich trotz Traumwetter - Frauenwunschtag. Das heißt: Das Radel bleibt an der Kette! Nu ja, vielleicht noch heute Abend eine kleine Runde...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2010)

He SchrottRox:

Nimm dir mal den Skull vor!
Da kann dich deine liebe Frau als Dank kurz hinshutteln. (15- 20min)
Wir dir gefallen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (15. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> He SchrottRox:
> 
> Nimm dir mal den Skull vor!
> Da kann dich deine liebe Frau als Dank kurz hinshutteln. (15- 20min)
> Wir dir gefallen!!



Hrhrhr, den Skull bin ich gleich am ersten Tag gefahren...sowohl rauf, als natürlich auch runter Hatte zwei "böse ausschauenden" Shuttleburschen den Vortritt gelassen - war aber gar nicht nötig...der Hirsch sprang hervorragend, so bin ich gemeinsam mit den Jungs nach unten ins Tal War mir schon lieber so, als völlig alleine...Auf jeden Fall hatte ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt. O.K. an ein paar Stellen hätte ich mir schon die 200mm aus dem RMX gewunschen - das FOX-Luftfahrwerk, vor allem der Gabel, kam schon teilweise an seine Grenzen


Ach so...und nicht dass es wieder heißt ich war auf Entzug (ein kleiner Muttropfen musste sein):


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2010)

Weiter so!
Dein Bike kann das!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. September 2010)

Der SchrottRox arbeitet genau so wenig wie ich, und ist immer nur mit dem Bike unterwegs.  Gut so! 

Ich war auch fleißig in letzter Zeit. Mein Bericht zum AlpX 2010 ist jetzt komplett fertig. Wer mag kann ja gerne mal rein schauen und lesen:

Auf meiner Homepage: klick hier

Ansonsten war ich letztes WE in Daun beim Vulkanbike-Marathon unterwegs. Bin diesmal die Ultra-Distanz gefahren, wobei die 15 km Zusatzschleife sich streckentechnich nicht gelohnt haben. Nächstes Jahr wieder die 85er Runde.


----------



## Vincy (16. September 2010)

Wunderschöne "Tour"!


----------



## SchrottRox (16. September 2010)

Ganau, jmr-biking...wer will schon arbeiten wenn man auch Biken gehen kann

Heute stand ein Lago-Klassiker auf dem Programm: Dosso dei Roverei. War zwar ein bisschen diesig und die Fernsicht fehlte, aber im großen und ganzen bestes Bikewetter

Bin dann mit dem Schiffle von Malcesene zurück nach Torbole:






...und natürlich:


----------



## Knaller2010 (16. September 2010)

@jmr
ich habe Dich gesucht, aber... wohl zu viele in Rotwildklamotten...

ja, auch ich bin in Daun gefahren, aber wie man an den Bildern sehen kann, recht entspannt "nur" auf der 60er - mein Bikekumpel musste auch dieses mal fast notgeschlachtet werden  (tja, Canond...) - nächstes Jahr fahre ich garantiert auch die 85er!

Greetz Knaller2010


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. September 2010)

Schrottrox!
Es langt!
Mehr Fotos halte ich wirklich nicht aus....................................


----------



## at021971 (17. September 2010)

Hier der Link zum EuroBike 2010 Bericht des IBC Forums über Rotwild.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=484291

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (17. September 2010)

Hier mal vor allem für alle, die im März mit bei Rotwild zu Besuch waren und den Bericht zum Hausbesuch bei Specialized noch nicht gesehen haben, hier die Links zu Teilen 

1 : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479787
2 : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483612
3 : dritte und letzte Teil kommt dann in ein paar Tagen/Wochen

Im direkten Vergleich ist es doch recht interessant mal die beiden entgegengesetzten Seiten der Nahrungskette in der Bike Industrie zu sehen... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (17. September 2010)

6 Tage AlpX in 1:45 min.


----------



## at021971 (17. September 2010)

Wenn ich mir das AlpX Video so ansehe, hat das mit dem Kerzen anzünden ja ganz gut geklappt...sieht aus, als wen Ihr es doch weitestgehend trockend hattet.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morei (17. September 2010)

Wenn ich die Fahrräder nicht erkannt hätte könnte man meinen das is nen Film aus den 70er Jahren 
Sieht aber toll aus, muss ich unbedingt auch mal machen


----------



## jmr-biking (17. September 2010)

Ja, die Videoquali der Kamera war nicht die Beste. War ja auch nur ein Gag.

Vom Wetter war alles vertreten Von Regen über Schnee bis Sonne. Aber alles in allem hat das Kerzen anzünden geholfen. Bis auf einen Tag an dem wir übers Idjoch wollten und dann wegen Schnee in Ischgl nicht konnten, hatten wir ganz schön Glück. Je weiter südlich wir kamen desto besser wurde es natürlich.


----------



## SchrottRox (18. September 2010)

In der Kürze liegt die Würze

Gefällt mir!

Vom Gardasee gibt es heute nichts zu berichten - nur Dauerregen Morgen solls ja wieder besser werden. Na hoffentlich...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. September 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

nachden vielen Tips von Euch, um das auf vorherigen Seiten beschriebene Knacken am X1 zu beseitigen, kann ich nun nach den ersten Testfahrten berichten, das dieses "ich klopf auf Holz" weg ist. 

Die letzten Tätigkeiten waren:

Sattelstütze mit viel Kupferpaste einschmieren;

das Dämpfergehäuse festziehen

und die Speichennippel ölen;

Seit dem ist es weg; 
Allerdings habe ich mit Euch zusammen feststellen dürfen, das die Lager z.T. kein Fett hatten, und in einigen bereits Wasser war.
Diese Fehlersuche war zwar aufwendig, doch hat sie mehrere Knackstellen aufgezeigt, die mit einfachen Mitteln zu beseitigen waren.

Hier nochmal ein Herzliches Danke Euch.

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2010)

dann viel spaß mit dem x1!


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. September 2010)

Den werde ich (hoffentlich) haben; Bin nächste Woche in den Stubaier Alpen, dem Wipptal und am Tuxer Joch;
Mal schauen was das Sch... Wetter macht; Bisher ist Regen angesagt;


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2010)

Vom Tuxerjoch hinten runter in das Tal nach Schmirn ist es schon geil zu fahren.
Aber Obacht, zum Schluss kommen ein paar ganz böse Stufen!


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2010)

Vor allem bekommst Du einen auf den Deckel, wenn der Besitzer des Weges Dir beim Abfahren entgegenkommt.

Wie sind dort auf dem 2009er AlpX auch, aber wie beim Einstieg in den Weg gewünscht (Mountainbike Schiebestrecke!), schiebend runter. Vor uns sind aber einige gefahren. Diese sind dann auf den Besitzer des Weges gestoßen. Was den ziemlich in Rage gebracht hat.

Mit ihm haben wir uns dann eine ganze Weile unterhalten. Dabei hat er seinem Unmut ziemlich Luft gemacht, da er es ist, der den Weg immer wieder instandsetzen muß, weil es Leute gibt, die sich einfach nicht an die Vorgabe halten wollen.

Irgendwann machen wir unsere MTB-Touren und AlpX nur noch über die Straße!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2010)

oh, da habe ich Glück gehabt!
(Der Weg war zum Glück in einem schlechten Zustand!)


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. September 2010)

na ich lass mich mal Überraschen;

Bin auch auf den Bauer am Brenner Grenzkamm gespannt


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2010)

Den kann man umgehen. Der Wirt der Sattelbergalm hat einen Weg (schieben) zur Brennergrenzkammstraße gebaut. Und der Weg ist nicht schlimmer, als wenn wenn man sich über dessen Alm quält. 

Anbei der Link zum GPX Track von unserer Etappe über das Tuxer Joch und der Brennergrenzkammstraße.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38518.html

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mainbiker363 (19. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Den kann man umgehen. Der Wirt der Sattelbergalm hat einen Weg (schieben) zur Brennergrenzkammstraße gebaut. Und der Weg ist nicht schlimmer, als wenn wenn man sich über dessen Alm quält.
> 
> Anbei der Link zum GPX Track von unserer Etappe über das Tuxer Joch und der Brennergrenzkammstraße.
> 
> ...



Danke, werde diese mal nachfahren; 

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## SchrottRox (19. September 2010)

Welch genialer Tag heute am Lago...
Nach zwei Regentagen war es heute früh traumhaftes Radelwetter. Blauer Himmel und nicht zu heiß. So zog es mich auf den Tremalzo, über Ledrosee, Tremalzo, Passo Nota, Passo Guil und dann den Sent. 422b mit den Varianten nach Pregasina und vollends runter auf der alten Ponalestrasse. Supertour, aber auch ziemlich anstrengend mit all dem Geraffel Leider war dann ab dem Passo Tremalzo ne ziemliche Suppe und ich konnte keine so guten Fotos für den nächsten Kalender schießen

So, und natürlich nur zum Neidisch machen eine kleine Ansammlung von Foddos, als .gif verpackt. Kann je nach Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit e bissle dauern bis was kummt...







Hab bei einem Bild nen roten Kringel gemacht, das Bild danach zeigt gezoomt nen Trail. Weiß wer was darüber?


----------



## Crusader (19. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder SchrottRox, nur die Geschwindigkeit beim Bilderwechsel solltest du etwas verlängern.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (19. September 2010)

Crusader schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder SchrottRox, nur die Geschwindigkeit beim Bilderwechsel solltest du etwas verlängern.
> 
> VG



Jo, könnt ich vielleicht noch machen...danke für den Hinweis

EDIT: gemacht!


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ....
> Hab bei einem Bild nen roten Kringel gemacht, das Bild danach zeigt gezoomt nen Trail. Weiß wer was darüber?


 
Ich habe mal ein wenig in Karten und auf Google Earth gestöbert und es dürfte der Sentiero 102 sein. Daneben gibt es noch den Sentiero 111. 

Das habe ich dazu hier im Forum gefunden:

_"Valle Scaglione: Der dort in vielen Serpentinen bergab führende Sentiero 102 ist im Gegensatz zum in dieser Tour beschriebenen, auch schon extrem schlimmen Sentiero 111 vollkommen unbefahrbar!"_ 
... doch scheint er nun entschärft zu sein. Es ist ein normaler Single mit vielen Kehren und relativ feinem Untergrund, was die Sache brems- und rutschtechnisch ziemlich interessant macht . Bis auf eine Hammerstelle kann man den Trail aber wirklich gut fahren. 
Ich bin ihn übrigens aus Versehen gefahren und hatte den Moser-Kommentar erst danach gelesen. Ansonsten hätte ich mich nicht hingewagt - daher auch der Tipp. Das kommt davon, wenn man den Dalco fahren möchte und die Wegbeschreibung im Appartment vergißt ... 

Auf rund 2 km vernichtet man 650 hm. Dann mal viel Spaß. Du hast ja am Monte Grappa bereits ähnliches geübt. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (19. September 2010)

Hier ein PDF namens Supertrails am Gardasee. Da ist der Dalco auch beschrieben. Die Einschätzung aus Mosers Starrgabelzeiten wird hier aber relativiert. 

http://www.dk-content.de/freeride/pdf-archiv//gardasee_0107.pdf

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (20. September 2010)

Sorry, der echte Dalco ist wohl Sentiero 112. Somit hier noch mal ein Update.

Nachfolgend noch ein paar Beschreibungen und Photos:
Sentiero 102: http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat46.html
Sentiero 111: http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat153.html
Sentiero 112: http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat115.html

Und dann noch Dein Bildmotiv aus der Photoserie zum Sentiero 102: 
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat46.html?showImage=441

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morei (20. September 2010)

Super Bilder, mehr davon bitte


----------



## Orakel (20. September 2010)

Bilder vom Urlaub letzter Woche in Latsch, sehr Geiles Gebiet zum Biken 
Trail Nr.4 am besten von Töbrunn an losfahren



nach 1200Hm gehört ne richtige Pause mit Nahrungs/Flüssigkeits aufnahme dazu



am ende des Tannenzapfentrails Nr19




das richtige Einsatzgelände für das X1 das sich bewährt hat in dem rauen Gelände.


----------



## morei (20. September 2010)

Da bekomm ich auch schon weider Lust. War gestern auf der Alb unterwegs, auch ein tolles Gebiet, wenn nur die ganzen Wanderer nicht wären.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. September 2010)

@SchrottRox, @Orakel

super Bilder, da werde ich richtig neidisch, bin dieses Jahr leider nicht in den Genuss gekommen in den Alpen unterwegs zu sein....   war "nur" in den heimischen Gefilden und im bayerischen Wald unterwegs, war schön, aber die Alpen sind halt nochmal was anderes.

Aber eins wäre ich mir sicher, den Sentiero 102, 112, egal wie der heißt, würde ich nicht fahren.....    gebe zu, da würde mir die Muffe gehen   ;-)  schaue ich mir die Pdf von Thomas an, Junge gehts da abwärts, nä, no way   ;-)


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Nismo99 (20. September 2010)

...jetzt setz ich auch mal ein Bild rein 

letztes WE bin ich die Sellaronda gefahren. MAXIMAL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2010)

sehe ich noch die Bilder von SchrottRox wenn ich ignoriere?
Ist ja nicht zum aushalten, voll die Erregung...........


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2010)

SellaRonda?
Auch die Nr. 5 von der Brogelsalm runter nach nach St. Ulrich?


----------



## Nismo99 (20. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> SellaRonda?
> Auch die Nr. 5 von der Brogelsalm runter nach nach St. Ulrich?



...SellaRonda ist die Rundtour um das Sellamassiv in den Dolomiten. Was hätte ich jetzt wieder Lust drauf


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> am ende des Tannenzapfentrails Nr19
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Der Tannenzapfentrail von der Marzoner Alm runter ist mir auch noch in guter Erinnerung. Und die Annaberger Böden und, und, und...





Noch mit meinem alten Cube. Auf der Alm gab es gutes Essen. Hmm...lecker.

Heute morgen war ich auch wieder unterwegs. Diesmal in der Südeifel. Ein paar schöne Trails waren auch dabei und seltsame Hieroglyphen habe ich gefunden.


----------



## SchrottRox (20. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Sorry, der echte Dalco ist wohl Sentiero 112. Somit hier noch mal ein Update.
> 
> Nachfolgend noch ein paar Beschreibungen und Photos:
> Sentiero 102: http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat46.html
> ...




Hey Thomas, was soll ich sagen? Ein einfaches Danke für Deine Recherche reicht eigentlich nicht aus

Vielleicht kann ich mich mit weiteren Bildern erkenntlich zeigen Mal sehen, heute war zwar wieder bestes Bikewetter, aber ich bin mit Frauchen ne Runde gelaufen... morgen wieder...

Also Danke noch mal und bis morgen

EDIT: und wo ich gerade die lecker Jause auf den oberen Bildern sehe, bekomme ich doch mächtig Hunger - ich denke heut ist Grillen angesagt!


----------



## Orakel (20. September 2010)

noch ein paar Impressionen von Latsch












mehr Fahrbilder gibt es wenn der Kumpel seine Bilder vorbeigebracht hat (vll.auch ein Video)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2010)

Der Trail in Latsch war ein teil der Liteville TrailTrophy Abfahrt.
Sehr schick.


----------



## hhninja81 (20. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Hier mal vor allem für alle, die im März mit bei Rotwild zu Besuch waren und den Bericht zum Hausbesuch bei Specialized noch nicht gesehen haben, hier die Links zu Teilen
> 
> 1 : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479787
> 2 : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=483612
> ...



Der dritte Teil:  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9006


----------



## Mainbiker363 (20. September 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...jetzt setz ich auch mal ein Bild rein
> 
> letztes WE bin ich die Sellaronda gefahren. MAXIMAL!




Bin den Bindelweg vor zwei Jahren gefahren......

Der Hammer; zwar nicht schwer, aber eine SUPER Aussicht;

@Orakel

Das Gebiet um Latsch beinhaltet viele und auch tolle Trails; Biste mal die Annaberger Böden Tour gefahren? oder den Göflaner Marmorbruch?

Wie lange biste noch unten?


----------



## Orakel (20. September 2010)

@Mainbiker363
bin seit gestern wieder in der Heimat, waren 9Tage lang in Latsch, die Annaböden sind wir auch gefahrn, über den Ratschillhof, Schloß Annaberg  bei den Marmorbrüchen waren wir (noch?)nicht .
Nächstes Jahr gehts woanderst hin.


----------



## prodigy (20. September 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> Bilder vom Urlaub letzter Woche in Latsch, sehr Geiles Gebiet zum Biken
> Trail Nr.4 am besten von Töbrunn an losfahren
> 
> 
> ...




lustig, ich war wohl eine Woche vor Dir auf der Latscher Alm (?) und hatte das gleiche Gericht 





Den 4a direkt runter bin ich auch gefahren - einfach genial!

Der Vinschgau ist m.E. eines der tollsten Bikereviere, die Mischung aus den flowigen Trails mit teilweise technischem Anspruch und dem gut erreichbaren alpinen Gelände ist einfach genial. Ich konnte dieses mal endlich das Eisjöchl und Val duina fahren, nur Madritschjoch war schneemäßig diese Jahr wieder nichts...


----------



## Orakel (20. September 2010)

@prodigy
sach mal du hast nicht zufälligerweise ein C2 und warst mit deinem Kumpel (Cube)unterwegs
ja das Käsebrettl war auf der Latscheralm, und im Rucksack ein großes Stück mit runtergebracht.


----------



## akw (20. September 2010)

Hallo,
wir waren diesen Sommer auch im Vinschgau unterwegs.
Wirklich ein Top Bike-Revier.
Waren sicher nicht das letzte mal dort.


----------



## bikereal (21. September 2010)

Hi,

wollte mal was fragen. Überlege meine RX Formular gegen eine Magura SL zu tauschen. 

Nr.1 meint ihr das das sinnvoll ist?
Nr.2 könnte ich auch eine 203mm Variante verbauen? (Gabel ist ja 
      kompitabel (das weiß ich))
Nr. 3 hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Marta?

Danke im vorraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß 

Phil


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2010)

habe die rx auch runter geschmissen
- nicht so doll dosierbar
- eher digital
- harter Druckpunt

Marta SL ist für schwere Fahrer (oder richtige Alpentouren) recht knapp für die Standfestigkeit bemessen.

Ich würde sie mit 76kg (mit Ausrüstung)  nicht mehr fahren


----------



## prodigy (21. September 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @prodigy
> sach mal du hast nicht zufälligerweise ein C2 und warst mit deinem Kumpel (Cube)unterwegs
> ja das Käsebrettl war auf der Latscheralm, und im Rucksack ein großes Stück mit runtergebracht.




Hallo Orakel,
leider nein, ein C2 hätte ich gerne, fahre aber ein 2009er C1 FS Comp.
Jo, der Pfefferkäse war echt lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikereal (21. September 2010)

Danke RockyRider66 für die schnelle Antwort.
wiege 90kg welche Bremse würdest du empfehlen, die auch vielleicht farblich zu meinem bike passt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2010)

.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2010)

arta wäre ok, aber nicht mit den SL Scheiben.
guck dir doch mal die neue Marta FR an.

Ich fahre die Saint, ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Den Bumms der Bremse braucht nicht jeder.


----------



## at021971 (21. September 2010)

Ich habe seit 8 Jahren eine alte Marta/Marta SL 160/160 Mischung (Griffe SL, Rest Standard) zuerst an meinem Rotwild RCC.09 und jetzt an meinen Winter-Bike. Zudem habe ich an meinem neuen Rotwild R.GT1 die neue Marta SL 180/180 mit Ventidiscs.

Die Alte hat klaglos auf drei AlpX ihren Dienst getan. Selbst auf Abfahren von 1.500 bis 2.000 hm hat sie selbst bei 110 Kg Systemgewicht (Fahrer + Bike + Rucksack) kein Fading gezeigt. Vorraussetzung, sie war gut entlüftet. Diesbezüglich ist die neue Marta besser. Das Entlüften führt sicherer zu einem guten Ergebnis. Und durch das Easy Bleeding hat sich auch das Entlüften selber deutlich vereinfacht. Die Leistung beider Bremsen ist durch die unterschiedlichen Scheiben und Scheibendurchmesser schwer vergleichbar. Beide sind gut dosierbar und haben für meine CC-Anwendung mehr als ausreichende Leistung.

Einen Vorteil, den ich bei der Marta im Vergleich zu den Formula Bremsen sehe, ist die Verwendung von Mineralöl. Das von Formula verwendete DOT ist aggressiv, weniger umweltverträglich und in Verbindung mit Carbonlenkern bedenklich. DOT hat natürlich wiederum Vorteile bei Temperaturbeständigkeit, so dass die Formula Bremsen im Allgemeinen mehr Bremspower haben, da sie die Wärmeentwicklung besser verkraften. Das Mehr an Bremspower habe ich aber bisher nicht vermisst.

So kann ich eigentlich nichts negatives über die Marta sagen. Für ein CC R.C1 sollte sie bis zum genannten Systemgewicht voll in Ordnung sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (21. September 2010)

Ich zwäng mich einfach mal wieder in Eure Diskussionen und berichte vom heutigen Gardasee-Disaster...

Ich hatte heute versucht, den Dalco über den 102er in der Nähe des Passo Nota zu erreichen. Von Torbole über den Ledro See hinauf zur Bocca dei Fortini, dann rechts Richtung Passo Nota und zum Abzweig des 102er. Da hab ich mich das erste Mal verfahren...ist auch nix beschildert. Nu ja, irgendwann den richtigen Pfad erwischt und dann auch richtig auf dem 121er gelandet. Dieser Schotterpiste (welche aber nicht schlecht ist) gefolgt, bis der Abzweig Sent. 102/107 kommt. Auch nicht beschildert. Corna Vecchia nennt sich die Gegend. Da hochgeschoben und versucht auf den 102er zu gelangen. Auf den (wenigen) Schildern war wenig bis nichts an informativen Hinweisen zu entnehmen. So verließ ich mich aufs NAVI und das sonst gute Trappergespür. ABER: leider völlig falsch! Nach längerem Umhergeklettere sah ich ein, dass ich devinitiv falsch war und den ganzen verfluchten Weg (oder war es nur eine Wasserrinne?) wieder raufkraxeln durfte. Auch die Zeit war vorangeschritten, die Sonne duckte sich schon beträchtlich. Ich beschloss zurück zum 121er zu gehen und auf dieser Schotterpiste auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Vesio zu fahren. Von Vesio auf der Asphaltstrasse bis Limone und mit der letzten Fähre (gottseidank hatte sie Verspätung) zurück nach Riva - Torbole. So hatte ich mir den heutigen Tag nicht vorgestellt...


Nun gibts für die, die es besser nicht nachmachen noch nen Kartenausschnitt mit entsprechender Stelle (Danke an Kompass und OziExplorer):







...und noch ein paar Bildchens, vor allem von den "tollen" Schildern:






...und morgen feier ich Geburtstag und fahr höchstens ne Moser-Tour


----------



## at021971 (22. September 2010)

Mensch, jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht. Hatte ich mich schon so auf Photos und Video gefreut. 

Benutzt Du denn nicht die openMTBmap Karten? Da wäre das ein Kinderspiel gewesen, den Track zu erzeugen. Die Karten sind routingfähig und in Sekunden hast Du Deine Route erzeugt. Diese kannst Du mit GPS-Track-anaylse.NET in eine Track wandeln. Dann noch mit gleichem Tool die SRTM-Höhendaten hinzugefügt, als Track gespeichert und schon wird er abgeradelt. Damit hätteste den 102er sicherlich gefunden...

Aber über Corna Vecchia vom Passo Nota nach Vesio ist auch schon eine richtig schöne Strecke.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## morei (22. September 2010)

Wie isses eigentlich mit Wanderern auf den ganzen Strecken ?


----------



## fraemisch (22. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> habe die rx auch runter geschmissen
> - nicht so doll dosierbar
> - eher digital
> - harter Druckpunt
> ...


 
Guten Morgen

Ich habe mit der Marta nur gute Erfahrung. Fahre sie seit 2005 und habe sie auf 2 Räder mitgenommen (aktuell C2).  Ich wiege 72 + 8 Kilo Transalpgepäck und ich hatte nie ein Fading oder ähnliches und hatte auch bis jetzt nur die 160mm  Variante. Mit meiner neuen Gabel habe ich umgerüstet auf 180mm (ging nicht anders da PM) , merke aber keinen Unterschied...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2010)

Magura Bremsen sind auch absolut sorgenfrei.
Je nach Fahrergewicht & Fahrweise sollte man halt eine passende Scheibe wählen.
Bis auf die neue Saint habe ich nur Magurabremsen gefahren.
Hätte Magura was bissiges wie die Saint, hätte ich die wieder genommen.

Man sollte auch nicht den Maguraservice vergessen, der ist super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (22. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Mensch, jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht. Hatte ich mich schon so auf Photos und Video gefreut.
> 
> Benutzt Du denn nicht die openMTBmap Karten? Da wäre das ein Kinderspiel gewesen, den Track zu erzeugen. Die Karten sind routingfähig und in Sekunden hast Du Deine Route erzeugt. Diese kannst Du mit GPS-Track-anaylse.NET in eine Track wandeln. Dann noch mit gleichem Tool die SRTM-Höhendaten hinzugefügt, als Track gespeichert und schon wird er abgeradelt. Damit hätteste den 102er sicherlich gefunden...
> 
> ...



Ja, mit der openMTBmap wäre mir das nicht passiert aber ich schwöre ja auf mein OZIexplorer mit den eingescannten Karten - nur war diese Karte schon etwas veraltet...

Und Wanderer trifft man auf solchen Wegen recht selten, die bewegen sich eher auf den Hauptrouten und das auch nur in seeehr begrenzter Anzahl - wenn überhaupt.

Nu ja, heute ist wieder Faulenztag mit Frauchen...


----------



## fraemisch (23. September 2010)

> ...und morgen feier ich Geburtstag und fahr höchstens ne Moser-Tour


 

Da treffe ich den Alwin zufällig am Gardasee und jetzt haben wir auch noch am selben Tag Geburtstag gehabt


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2010)

feiert auf der Malga di Campei!


----------



## SchrottRox (23. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> feiert auf der Malga di Campei!



Das hat ja leider nicht mehr geklappt...

So und heute bin ich die besagte Moser-Tour gefahren...

...welche ich zum letzten Mal mit nem völlig ungefedertem Bike in Angriff genommen hatte. Und ich muss sagen - nur der Technik halber hab ich es zu verdanken, dass ich nicht mehr schieben musste. Der Weg ist immer noch so heftig, wie er es schon vor über 20 Jahren war Ich meine den alten, legendären 601 Ich bin hoch bis zum Monte Varagna, ja ich weiß...es wären nur noch 300 hm bis zum Monte Altissimo gewesen, aber ich war echt platt und brauchte ja auch noch ein bissl Saft für die Abfahrt... über 2000 hm standen eh schon auf der Uhr - das ist für mich sowieso schon mehr als zuviel
Die ersten 800 hm runter haben es schon in sich, sind aber ohne Fußabsetzen, zumindest für das E1 und mich, zu bewältigen. Im unteren Bereich sind dann ein paar echt harte Brocken dabei, also Hut ab wenn es irgendwer überhaupt schafft da ohne Probleme runterzukommen. Und ich denke es werden wenige sein, dafür viel Schwätzer geben...

So, und dass es auch noch ein bissel was zum Guggen gibt, drei kleine gifs:






...auf dem 601 (nicht die schwierigsten Passagen):


----------



## morei (23. September 2010)

Wie immer geil


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2010)

Ich habe das schöne Wetter gestern morgen noch ausgenutzt um mal den Trail vom Ernstberg abzufilmen. Er liegt in der Nähe meines Wohnortes und bietet kurzweiligen Spaß. Viel Spaß beim Gucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (24. September 2010)

Hehehe, geilomat! Ich weiß wie anstrengend das ist, alles selbst zu filmen...

Heute haben wir zum Abschluss noch eine gemeinsame kleine "Memmentour" gefahren. Ging auf dem Radweg von Torbole nach Arco, weiter nach Dro und dann an den Lago di Cavedine und wieder zurück. Satte 40 km und 350 hm kamen dabei rum...






So wurden wenigstens mal beide Räder gleichzeitig bewegt


Nun ja, schon sind auch schon wieder drei Wochen um und wir denken schon ans zusammenpacken...ein mal noch essen gehen und dann gehts morgen auch schon wieder zurück. Zwei Wochen? Eigentlich viel zu kurz...

Mir graut es vor dem Montag


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hehehe, geilomat! Ich weiß wie anstrengend das ist, alles selbst zu filmen...



Es ging noch. 1,5 Stunden für 3 min. Film. Hab mittlerweile etwas Übung und mit Sony Vegas geht`s recht gut. 

Dein Urlaub ist vorbei und wie immer gab`s super Fotos von dir!  

Wir planen schon den Nächsten. In den Herbstferien wollen wir nochmal weg. Wahrscheinlich irgendwo rund um Meran. Ich tendiere zur Zeit zum Ultental. Mal sehen.


----------



## at021971 (24. September 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe das schöne Wetter gestern morgen noch ausgenutzt um mal den Trail vom Ernstberg abzufilmen. Er liegt in der Nähe meines Wohnortes und bietet kurzweiligen Spaß. Viel Spaß beim Gucken!


 
Wie immer sehr schönes Video und wie man sieht nimmst Du Dein armes Carbon Bike auch recht hat ran.

Nur mal so eine Idee...da der Trail noch nicht in openstreetmap bzw. openMTBmap Eingang gefunden hat, könntest Du ihn doch aus Deinen Edge 705 Aufzeichnungen dort einfügen! In der Garmin Topo 2010 ist er übrigens schon drin!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Corax1975 (24. September 2010)

Was soll ich sagen:
- colles Video
- schöne Strecke
- geiles Lied

Hat Spaß gemacht, Dir zuzuschauen 

Gruss




jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich habe das schöne Wetter gestern morgen noch ausgenutzt um mal den Trail vom Ernstberg abzufilmen. Er liegt in der Nähe meines Wohnortes und bietet kurzweiligen Spaß. Viel Spaß beim Gucken!


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wie immer sehr schönes Video und wie man sieht nimmst Du Dein armes Carbon Bike auch recht hat ran.



Danke! Das Bike ist dafür gebaut und da muss es durch. 

Der Trail ist soeben hochgeladen worden. So hin und wieder schaue ich mal ob ich neue Wege fahre, die nicht in Openmtbmap drin sind.


----------



## at021971 (25. September 2010)

Im Rotwild Service Portal sind die 2011 Bikes mit hochauflösenden Bildern online: http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2011

Es gibt dort auch den Katalog und die Preisliste, ohne sich bei http://www.issuu.com/search?q=rotwild anmelden zu müssen, um diese herunter laden zu können.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (25. September 2010)

Dann bestätigen sich meine Vermutungen und Info`s. Rotwild und das Topeak-Ergon Racing Team gehen wohl 2011 getrennte Wege.


----------



## jenslindefb (25. September 2010)

Falls jemand noch Interesse an einem Rotwild Topeak Team Carbon Hardtail in Größe M hat, unbenutzt, einfach per PN melden, hätte noch eines abzugeben...zum guten Kurs...eventuell sogar mit passenden Anbauteilen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel im Team Design)
Grüße
Jens


----------



## Knaller2010 (27. September 2010)

@jmr und SchrottRox

Danke für Videos, "Gifs" und Beschreibungen! Ich freue mich jetzt noch mehr auf meinen Saison-Abschluss am Chiemsee (Mitte Oktober) - Bilder werden folgen...

Grüße
Knaller2010


----------



## SchrottRox (27. September 2010)

Knaller2010 schrieb:


> @jmr und SchrottRox
> 
> Danke für Videos, "Gifs" und Beschreibungen! Ich freue mich jetzt noch mehr auf meinen Saison-Abschluss am Chiemsee (Mitte Oktober) - Bilder werden folgen...
> 
> ...



...na da hoffe ich für dich auf nen "goldenen Oktober" mit wenigstens ein bissl Wärme und vor allem keinen Schnee Oben am Brenner, bei vielleicht so 1600-1700 m lag am Samstag früh schon welcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (27. September 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Dann bestätigen sich meine Vermutungen und Info`s. Rotwild und das Topeak-Ergon Racing Team gehen wohl 2011 getrennte Wege.



Irina fährt schon "fremd"....


----------



## at021971 (27. September 2010)

Ihr Rennrad ist von Cannondale. Das Ihres Mitstreiters von Canyon. Mal sehen wo die Reise hingeht.

Da wird das demnächst nichts mehr mit Rotwild-Meldungen über große Rennerfolge.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## -JONAS- (27. September 2010)

vllt. ist topeak ergon 2011 mit canyon "zusammen".. gibt bilder von einem bike:

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/pics/index.php?n=2822

EDIT: vllt. ist es aber auch das Ergon 24h Racing Team (siehe hhninja81)

gruß


----------



## hhninja81 (27. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ihr Rennrad ist von Cannondale. Das Ihres Mitstreiters von Canyon. Mal sehen wo die Reise hingeht.
> 
> Da wird das demnächst nichts mehr mit Rotwild-Meldungen über große Rennerfolge.
> 
> ...



Kim Tofaute fährt für das Ergon 24h Racing Team (Canyon) und ist gerade Vize-Weltmeister (24 h 2.-Team) geworden , davor war er bei Topeak Ergon.


----------



## wowbagger (27. September 2010)

@Orakel


> mehr Fahrbilder gibt es wenn der Kumpel seine Bilder vorbeigebracht hat (vll.auch ein Video)


Der Kumpel hat noch nicht mal das Material gesichtet, das macht er dann im Winter...
mfg wowbagger


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2010)

geht mal durch die ahnenreihen und guckt euch die nachnamen der canyon und rti/ ergon besitzer an..........................


----------



## Andi_72 (28. September 2010)

Das die zwei mal gemeinsame Sache machen würden war eh nur eine Frage der Zeit. Hat eh recht lange gedauert...
Ist nur Schade für Rotwild. Mal sehen wie sich das alles entwickeln wird


----------



## fraemisch (28. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ganz neues Thema 

gibt es irgendwie eine Zusammenfassung, was sich genau bei den Modellen 2011 gegenüber 2010 verändert hat.


z.B. X2
- gab es 2010 nicht

z.B. Bike xy
- rote Lagerschalen anstatt schwarze....
- hat jetzt die 3 fach 10 anstatt 3 fach 9
- hat ein Verstärkung in dem und dem Bereich bekommen
- hat jetzt 125mm anstatt 120mm

u.s.w.


Ich kann zwar mir den neuen Katalog anschauen und ein paar Dinge selber sehen, aber principiell sehe ich nicht so große Unterschiede..manche Modell schauen bis auf Farbe genauso gut aus wie vorher....

Danke Falk 
-


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2010)

wäre wohl etwas viel arbeit das raus zu arbeiten?
Taperd- Steuerrohr auf jeden Fall.
Und viele Crank- Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (28. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wäre wohl etwas viel arbeit das raus zu arbeiten?
> Taperd- Steuerrohr auf jeden Fall.
> Und viele Crank- Teile


 
Da hast du leider recht.... ist bestimmt ein Heidenaufwand.... 
Ich dachte , dass ich zumindest die "Hauptänderungen" im Katalog finde..ist ja auch ein Marktinginstrument

Ich wollte z.B. wissen: hat sich an dem C2 Rahmen selbst was geändert oder nur die Anbauteile...Wie gesagt auf dem Photo schaut er aus wie das 2010 Modell


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2010)

Beim C1 und C2 FS ist jetzt hinten ein Fox Float RL (mit Lockout) statt RP2 drin. 
Rot eloxierte Lagercaps, die soll es auch als Nachrüstkit geben. Anderer Acros Steuersatz. Sattel Fizik Gobi XM statt Nisene. Edition mit Crank Brothers Carbon Teilen und Tricon LRS. 
Ob am Rahmen selbst was verändert wurde, da mußt du die mal selbst nachfragen. Äußerlich ist da nichts erkennbar, außer das neue Lackdesign.

Beim X1 hat der Rahmen am Steuerrohr ein Gusset und ist tapered, hinten 150mm FW statt 145mm, Zugführung für verstellbare Sattelstütze. Crank Brothers Teile. Tricon LRS.

Neuer Reifen-Erstausrüster (Schwalbe statt Conti).
Shimano 2011 Komponenten.


----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

Wieviel Federweg hat der RP2 eigentlich beim X1 ?
Ich habe gerade komplett die Luft abgelassen und komme auf ca 51mm.
Laut dem Foxportal gibt es für diesen Dämpfer unterschiedliche Federwege und dazugehörigen "Ideal-Sag".

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te.../float_rp2.htm#FLOAT_Fork_Air_Spring_Settings

Sind es beim X1 nun wie von mir gemessen 50,8mm oder messe ich hier etwas falsch ?

Zudem kommt, dass ich bei einem Federweg von 50,8 mm den Dämpfer mit gut 16 Bar befüllen muss, um auf einen Sag von 12,7mm zu kommen.
Ich wiege angekleidet ca 90kg, kommt das dann mit dem Dämpferdruck hin oder stimmt da was nicht ?
Mir kommt der Druck nämlich arg hoch vor aber ich habe leider keine große Erfahrungswerte

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## at021971 (28. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> ...
> Ob am Rahmen selbst was verändert wurde, da mußt du die mal selbst nachfragen. Äußerlich ist da nichts erkennbar, außer das neue Lackdesign...


 

Nach Auskunft auf der EuroBike, wurde an den R.C1 und dem R.C2 Rahmen 2011 nichts geändert.

Komplett neue Rahmen haben hingegen das R.R2 FS/HT sowie das R.E1 und natürlich das R.X2, da es ein neues Modell ist. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (28. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hat der RP2 eigentlich beim X1 ?
> Ich habe gerade komplett die Luft abgelassen und komme auf ca 51mm.
> Laut dem Foxportal gibt es für diesen Dämpfer unterschiedliche Federwege und dazugehörigen "Ideal-Sag".
> 
> ...



Hi Moritz,

das kann gut hin kommen. Die 16 Bar sind kein Problem für den Dämpfer. Ich glaube er darf einen Maximaldruck von 300 Psi haben, das sind ungefähr 21 Bar.

An einem anderen Bike von mir habe ich auch ca 16-17 Bar drinne...

Grüßle,
Al


----------



## fraemisch (28. September 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nach Auskunft auf der EuroBike, wurde an den R.C1 und dem R.C2 Rahmen 2011 nichts geändert.
> 
> Komplett neue Rahmen haben hingegen das R.R2 FS/HT sowie das R.E1 und natürlich das R.X2, da es ein neues Modell ist.
> 
> ...


 

Nach dem ich 2 C2 Rahmen mit "Lackriss" habe, haben sie Rahmen 1 ausneinander geschnitten und festgestellt: Nur falscher Lack....Anscheinend ist jetzt kurzfristig ein neuer Lack in die Fertigung eingeführt worden und somit mein "Problem" ab 2011 behoben sein...dies ist anscheinend dann die einzige Änderung im C2 Rahmen....werde berichten sobald ich den C2 in Händen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (28. September 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Nach dem ich 2 C2 Rahmen mit "Lackriss" habe, haben sie Rahmen 1 ausneinander geschnitten und festgestellt: Nur falscher Lack....Anscheinend ist jetzt kurzfristig ein neuer Lack in die Fertigung eingeführt worden und somit mein "Problem" ab 2011 behoben sein...dies ist anscheinend dann die einzige Änderung im C2 Rahmen....werde berichten sobald ich den C2 in Händen habe...



Heee, das ist doch mal ein positiver Bericht!

Lackprobleme ziehen sich ja schon seit Anbeginn durch die Historie von Rotwild. Dass das bei Carbon das nicht besser wird als bei Alu, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg hat der RP2 eigentlich beim X1 ?
> Ich habe gerade komplett die Luft abgelassen und komme auf ca 51mm.
> Laut dem Foxportal gibt es für diesen Dämpfer unterschiedliche Federwege und dazugehörigen "Ideal-Sag".
> 
> Sind es beim X1 nun wie von mir gemessen 50,8mm oder messe ich hier etwas falsch ?


 
Das ist der Dämpferhub und nicht der Federweg. 
Beim X1 und X2 hat der Dämpfer 50,8mm Hub.
Sag sollen da ca 25-30% sein.


----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist der Dämpferhub und nicht der Federweg.
> Beim X1 und X2 hat der Dämpfer 50,8mm Hub.
> Sag sollen da ca 25-30% sein.



Hab nur die Bezeichnung von der Fox Seite übernommen,
die haben das wohl selbst falsch übersetzt.


----------



## Orakel (29. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Hab nur die Bezeichnung von der Fox Seite übernommen,
> die haben das wohl selbst falsch übersetzt.


auf diese seite weise ich immer wieder gerne hin für die Bääsics (wie das heutzutage heisst) 
http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf
danach je nach Custo abissle mit den Drücken variieren, bei zuviel Sag, sitzt du im rauen Gelände mit dem X1 früh auf, habe bei mir den Druck wieder etwas erhöht.


----------



## Orakel (29. September 2010)

wowbagger schrieb:


> @Orakel
> 
> Der Kumpel hat noch nicht mal das Material gesichtet, das macht er dann im Winter...
> mfg wowbagger


aber wenigsten ein zwei Fahrbilder mehlen


----------



## morei (29. September 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> auf diese seite weise ich immer wieder gerne hin für die Bääsics (wie das heutzutage heisst)
> http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf
> danach je nach Custo abissle mit den Drücken variieren, bei zuviel Sag, sitzt du im rauen Gelände mit dem X1 früh auf, habe bei mir den Druck wieder etwas erhöht.



Cool, vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas1809 (29. September 2010)

Habe Heute meinen neuen Hirsch abgeholt


----------



## morei (29. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, sieht lecker aus 
Ist es normal, dass man die Räder jetzt schon bekommt oder hast du Beziehungen ?


----------



## Thomas1809 (29. September 2010)

Normal, das RX 2 ist seit Montag Lieferbar.

Hab ja auch ein altes bekommen, mit Rahmennummer 006


----------



## Corax1975 (29. September 2010)

Glückwunsch Thomas zum neuen Bike!
Sieht klasse aus und passt perfekt in die herbstliche Zeit des Rotwildes 

Ich ätte nicht gedacht, dass die neuen Modelle schon so früh lieferbar sein würden.

Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (29. September 2010)

*ignorieren*


----------



## Thomas1809 (29. September 2010)

Danke euch
Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht das es vor Dezember lieferbar ist.
Das C1 WMS meiner Freundin ist vorrausichtlich im November lieferbar.


----------



## Orakel (29. September 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Habe Heute meinen neuen Hirsch abgeholt


WOW, GEIL,Glückwunsch


----------



## fraemisch (30. September 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Normal, das RX 2 ist seit Montag Lieferbar.
> 
> Hab ja auch ein altes bekommen, mit Rahmennummer 006




Super Bike schaut klasse aus....Auch ich bekomme meinen 2011 C2 Rahmen (hihi mit neuem Lack) in 1-2 Wochen


----------



## akw (30. September 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Habe Heute meinen neuen Hirsch abgeholt


Glückwunsch. Geiles Bike...


----------



## jmr-biking (30. September 2010)

Ja, definitiv geil und ein Nobel-Hobel!


----------



## at021971 (30. September 2010)

Schönes Bike! Lass uns mal an Deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben, wenn Du die ersten Runden gedreht hast.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2010)

...aber sau das schickt Teil nicht so ein!


----------



## Orakel (1. Oktober 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Super Bike schaut klasse aus....Auch ich bekomme meinen 2011 C2 Rahmen (hihi mit neuem Lack) in 1-2 Wochen


habe ich jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen, u.a. hier im Herstellerforum bei Canyon, dass es bei Carbonrahmen zu Lackrissen kommt, vorstellbar ist dass der Lack nicht genung "Elastisch" ist.
Aber schön dass es für dich sogut aus geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (1. Oktober 2010)

reiche noch zwei Bilder von latsch nach, der Dank geht an Kumpel wowbagger der sich die Mühe gemacht hat und die Bilder von seiner Videocam runtergezogen hat daher auch die etwas Bescheidene "Bildgrösse"


----------



## Srammer (2. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß mit dem schicken Teil. Ich hoffe, dass ich mein RX2 nächste Woche bekomme. Der Rahmen ist wohl schon da. Aber irgendein Teil fehl noch...  grrrr.


----------



## Srammer (2. Oktober 2010)

@Thomas1809:
Waren Contis auf Deinem Bike? Die haben doch auf Schwalbe umgerüstet...


----------



## Orakel (2. Oktober 2010)

Srammer schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem schicken Teil. Ich hoffe, dass ich mein RX2 nächste Woche bekomme. Der Rahmen ist wohl schon da. Aber irgendein Teil fehl noch...  grrrr.


es hängt wohl an verschiedenen Komponenten die bei Rotwild noch nicht eingetroffen sind für die 2011er Modelle


----------



## Thomas1809 (3. Oktober 2010)

Srammer schrieb:


> @Thomas1809:
> Waren Contis auf Deinem Bike? Die haben doch auf Schwalbe umgerüstet...



Ja die Contis waren schon drauf, weiß aber nicht wieso.
Vielleicht sind die neuen Schwalbe noch nicht lieferbar. 
Mein Händler hätte mir den Nobby Nic drauf gemacht, aber ich wollte die Rubber Queen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Thomas1809 (3. Oktober 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> es hängt wohl an verschiedenen Komponenten die bei Rotwild noch nicht eingetroffen sind für die 2011er Modelle



Das glaub ich auch, meine verstellbare Sattelstütze ist auch noch nicht lieferbar, wird nachgeliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Srammer (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info. Hab meinen Händler heut auch getroffen. Rad soll am Montag kommen, aber auch ohne die Sattelstütze. Die wird auch bei mir nachgeliefert.


----------



## Orakel (4. Oktober 2010)

@Thomas1809
Netten kleinen Rotwild Fuhrpark haste da


----------



## Corax1975 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ab heute scheint die neue Hompage von Rotwild online zu sein! Mir persönlich hat das alte Layout der Hompage mehr flair gehabt!
Schaut es Euch einfach selber an!

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/all-mountain/rx1-fs?layout=item

Gruß


----------



## boettgeri (4. Oktober 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Und hier könnt ich auch mal eure Bilder posten



Okay, dann mach ich das mal... Hier ein Bild von meinem gerade neu aufgebauten R.X2

Gruß
boettgeri







_                                         Rahmen: Rotwild R.X2 / 2011
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP2 BV
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC 2008 (100-120-140mm), Postmount, schwarz
Bremsen: Magura Martha (180/160)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR RD-M972 GS 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR FD-M971
Shifter: Shimano XTR SL-M 970 (2007)
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970
Kette: Wippermann/Connex 908
Kurbel: Shimano XTR Mega 9 FC-M960 (175mm)
Tretlager: Shimano Pressfit 91 / SM-BB91-41A
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon (400mm/31,6mm) - (auf Foto noch Woodman 400/31,6)
Lenker: U.S.E. Atom XC Carbon riser oversize (2,5cm rise) - (auf Foto noch 25,4er Version)
Vorbau: Tune geiles Teil 2008, oversize, 85 mm, 8° schwarz - (auf Foto noch Tune 110er/25,4)
Griffe: Ritchey WCS (Moosgummi)
Barends: Ergon GC2 (ohne Griffe)
Reifen vorne + hinten: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25"
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle "Marathon"
Felgen: notubes, ZTR Olympic
Speichen: Sapim Messerspeichen
Naben: Tune King + Kong, schwarz
Achsspanner: Mounty light axles
Pedale: Shimano PD-M959
Gesamtgewicht (komplett wie abgebildet): 11,5kg_


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2010)

wie groß bist du?
Bei dem Sattelauszug und dem Lenkergeweih wird mir ja schwindlig...............


----------



## fraemisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ab heute scheint die neue Hompage von Rotwild online zu sein! Mir persönlich hat das alte Layout der Hompage mehr flair gehabt!
> Schaut es Euch einfach selber an!
> ...




Ich finde die Seite nun übersichtlicher....aber hier hat jeder seine Vorlieben


----------



## boettgeri (4. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie groß bist du?
> Bei dem Sattelauszug und dem Lenkergeweih wird mir ja schwindlig...............



...bin 185cm; - Schrittl.: 90cm; - Rahmen ist Gr. L und der Lenker sieht zugegebenermaßen perspektivebedingt etwas mächtig aus...


----------



## Orakel (4. Oktober 2010)

hätte nicht gedacht dass das X2 so einen "reissenden"Absatz findet.
Unglaublich
@boettgeri
11,50Kg sind ein Wort, wobei der Aufbau, naja, Geschmackache eben.
Viel Spass damit
Ich finde die neue Rotwild Hp net schlecht (was im Schwäbischen ein Lob ist)


----------



## boettgeri (4. Oktober 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> ... mit Rahmennummer 006



Hi Thomas,

meins ist 007 


Albrecht
alias boettgeri


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2010)

boettgeri schrieb:


> ...bin 185cm; - Schrittl.: 90cm; - Rahmen ist Gr. L und der Lenker sieht zugegebenermaßen perspektivebedingt etwas mächtig aus...



Ach so.
Und du kommst mit der schmalbrüstigen Marta- Scheibe aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (4. Oktober 2010)

...


----------



## prodigy (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde den Aufbau auch etwas suspekt, gerade mit den filigranen Felgen und Bremsen wirst Du vermutlich das Potential des Rahmens nicht voll nutzen können. Breitere Reifen die ich bei einem X2 fahren würde, verbieten sich da bei der ZTR Olympic ja von selbst.
Aber kommt natürlich drauf an, was man so fährt und mit den Lenkerhörnchen bist Du vermutlich eher im Marathonbereich unterwegs


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hat er die Komponenten ja von einem CC- Hobel übernommen.


----------



## boettgeri (4. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Und du kommst mit der schmalbrüstigen Marta- Scheibe aus?



ja, warum nicht, - ....diese Marta hat mir zumindest schon für eine Transalp gereicht.

Ich weiß, daß die Konfiguration nicht ganz dem Haupteinsatzzweck des Rahmens entspricht. Fahre hauptsächlich Touren mit dem ein oder anderen halbwegs moderaten Singletrail, und auch ab und an mal einen Marathon. Die Teile habe ich auch größtenteils von meinem vorherigen Rad übernommen, das kürzlich einen Rahmenbruch erlitt.
...Und daß ich das Potenzial des Rahmens nicht voll ausnutzen kann, liegt mehr an meinen defizitären fahrtechnischen Kompetenzen, als an den verbauten Teilen ;-)
Ich heiße schließlich nicht Richie 

Gruß
ALbrecht


----------



## bigzet (4. Oktober 2010)

da muss ich meins auch mal in den pott werfen


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2010)

@boettgeri:
Habe ich mir schon fast so gedacht.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## Corax1975 (4. Oktober 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Ich finde die Seite nun übersichtlicher....aber hier hat jeder seine Vorlieben


 
Da hast Du recht!
Ich bin sehr gespannt, was die nächste Saison Wettkampfmäßig geschehen wird. Die Vorstellung des Fiat-Team ist ja bereits ebenfalls aufgenommen worden.

Nach wie vor finde ich die 2011 Modelle wirklich megaklasse!

Gruß


----------



## Thomas1809 (4. Oktober 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @Thomas1809
> Netten kleinen Rotwild Fuhrpark haste da



Danke, gefällt mir auch gut.
Es fehlt leiter noch das 2011 R.C1 PRO WMS von meiner Freundin 
soll im November lieferbar sein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas1809 (4. Oktober 2010)

boettgeri schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> meins ist 007
> 
> ...



 Hätte ich auch gerne gehabt 

Ich wünsch dir Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraemisch (4. Oktober 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch gerne gehabt
> 
> Ich wünsch dir Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 

Bekomme mein C2 auch diese Woche...da bin auch mal auf die Nummer gespannt....


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Oktober 2010)

@Thomas1809
Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Bike; Mann, da könnten wir ja mal die fränkische unsicher machen?

X1 und X2 in Pottenstein und im Püttlachtal? 

@boettgeri
Auch Dir Glückwünsche zum X2
Viel Spass damit;

War heute mal bei Rotwild in Dietzenbach; Hatte kurz mein X1 zum nachsehen; 
Ein Service vom feinsten,  und es kamen die Erinnerungen  vom Treffen im Frühjahr;

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Oktober 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> Bekomme mein C2 auch diese Woche...da bin auch mal auf die Nummer gespannt....



...008 vielleicht

Schöne Grüße aus Italien (Bergamo) an alle. Bin aber leider nicht zum Radeln da...muss an Aufzügen rumschrauben und mach ne kleine West-Ost-Italientour. Es hat übrigens ab Brenner geregnet Vorher war feinster Sonnenschein...


----------



## Mainbiker363 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Schrott Rox,

wir hatten letzte Woche im Stubaital Schnee bis auf 1300hm;

Selbst Wandertouren wurden auf den Bergen gesperrt; Vom Biken ganz zu schweigen 

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## fraemisch (5. Oktober 2010)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ...008 vielleicht
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Italien (Bergamo) an alle. Bin aber leider nicht zum Radeln da...muss an Aufzügen rumschrauben und mach ne kleine West-Ost-Italientour. Es hat übrigens ab Brenner geregnet Vorher war feinster Sonnenschein...



Ne, da C2 und nicht X2 hoffe ich auf 001.....

By the way,Alwin über deinen Link "Bilder hier" sieht man sehr viele Bilder von dir auf Google Picasa. Bin mir nicht sicher , ob die wirklich alle öffentlich sind 

Viel Spass in Italien...werde am Wo die Big5 (www.big-5.at) in Saalbach fahren (1000hm hochfahren, 5000hm runter, Differenz per Lift


----------



## morei (5. Oktober 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> werde am Wo die Big5 (www.big-5.at) in Saalbach fahren (1000hm hochfahren, 5000hm runter, Differenz per Lift



Sieht ziemlich abgefahren aus, hoffe auf Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2010)

Für die Big5 musst du früh aufstehen.
5.000hm runter sind schon was!
Wünsche dir gute Arme und schnelle Mitfahrer...


----------



## fraemisch (5. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Für die Big5 musst du früh aufstehen.
> 5.000hm runter sind schon was!
> Wünsche dir gute Arme und schnelle Mitfahrer...




Ja wir starten um 5:45 in München und wollen den ersten Lift nehmen. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden


----------



## Srammer (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habs jetzt auch..   Rahmennummer 002. Sattelstütze kommt noch. Und noch ein kleines Foto.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Oktober 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ab heute scheint die neue Hompage von Rotwild online zu sein! Mir persönlich hat das alte Layout der Hompage mehr flair gehabt!
> Schaut es Euch einfach selber an!
> ...



Geht mir auch so, aber Geschmack macht halt einsam.....
Hauptsache die Inhalte stimmen


----------



## SchrottRox (5. Oktober 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Hallo Schrott Rox,
> 
> wir hatten letzte Woche im Stubaital Schnee bis auf 1300hm;
> 
> ...



Hab mir das bei der Rückfahrt vom Gardasee schon beinahe gedacht




fraemisch schrieb:


> Ne, da C2 und nicht X2 hoffe ich auf 001.....
> 
> By the way,Alwin über deinen Link "Bilder hier" sieht man sehr viele Bilder von dir auf Google Picasa. Bin mir nicht sicher , ob die wirklich alle öffentlich sind
> 
> Viel Spass in Italien...werde am Wo die Big5 (www.big-5.at) in Saalbach fahren (1000hm hochfahren, 5000hm runter, Differenz per Lift



...sind da etwa die Nacktbilder meiner Frau zu sehen

Aber hast Recht, da muss ich mal ein paar Ordner löschen. 

Und was für eine Frechheit mir Spass in Italien (bei der Arbeit) zu wünschen und selbst eine super goile Endurotour zu machen - tauschen wir??? Bitte...


----------



## Orakel (5. Oktober 2010)

bei den ganzen bildern von dem X2, wird der Habenwollenfaktor ganz schön hoch


----------



## Thomas1809 (5. Oktober 2010)

Srammer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habs jetzt auch..   Rahmennummer 002. Sattelstütze kommt noch. Und noch ein kleines Foto.



Glückwunsch 
Bei meinem Händler steht das 003
Warum hast du die PRO Ausstatung mit den TRICON 1550 Laufrädern  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas1809 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> @Thomas1809
> Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Bike; Mann, da könnten wir ja mal die fränkische unsicher machen?
> 
> X1 und X2 in Pottenstein und im Püttlachtal?
> ...



Fränkische können wir gerne machen.
Haben Sie in Diezenbach dein Knacken beheben können?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Corax1975 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja das X2 ist so ein superschickes Teil!
Ich bin sehr auf Eure ersten Fahreindrücke gespannt. Ich habe zwar den Test in der aktuellen bike gelesen, aber es ist eben immer etwa anderes, die Infos direkt und ungefiltert von hier zu bekommen!

Ist schon verrrückt, ich spiele so langsam auch mit dem Gedanken eines X2 

Gruß


----------



## RW_Eddy (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach dem *Rahmengewicht des 2011er X1
*
In der Rotwild IG habe ich nichts gefunden.

Lt Bike 10/2010 liegt das Rahmengeicht des X2 incl Dämpfer bei fast 2900 gramm. 400 Gramm leichter als der X1 Rahmen.

Somit würde der X1 Rahmen incl Dämpfer bei ca 3300 Gramm liegen.

Ist es das reale Gewicht ???  

Über genauere Erkenntnisse würde ich mich sehr freuen.

LG RW_Eddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Srammer (6. Oktober 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> Bei meinem Händler steht das 003
> Warum hast du die PRO Ausstatung mit den TRICON 1550 Laufrädern
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ich wollte leichte Laufräder, da sich das Gewicht der Laufräder m.E. am meisten bemerkbar macht. Und der Aufpreis für die Laufräder war erträglich.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (6. Oktober 2010)

Thomas1809 schrieb:


> Fränkische können wir gerne machen.
> Haben Sie in Diezenbach dein Knacken beheben können?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

ja und nein

Habs vorgeführt und Herr Liebe wusste scheinbar sofort wos herkam; Er hats dann auch behoben, und es is/war auch weg; Habe allerdings heute festgestellt, das in der linkskurve das Knacken noch auftritt; Allerdings ist das "Hauptknacken" weg; Denke das ich den Rest mit Hilfe von Rotwild auch wegbekomme.

Wie fährt sich Dein X2; Man das schaut auf Deinen Bilder auch Super aus; Haste schon die ersten Ausfahrten hinter Dich gebracht?

Das mit der fränkischen können wir gerne mal machen; Habe eine schöne Tour von Pottenstein über die Berge übers Püttlachtal zurück nach Pottenstein; Wennste Lust hast, ich kann Dir mal die ,al die GPS Daten geben.

Gruß

Matthäus


----------



## Orakel (6. Oktober 2010)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach dem *Rahmengewicht des 2011er X1
> *
> ...


ich vermute mal, da sich das 2011er X1 zum 10er Modell nur durch das Tapered Steuerrohr und um die 5mm mehr FW unterscheidet, das Gewicht annähernd das selbige ist wie 2010.


----------



## Orakel (6. Oktober 2010)

Mainbiker363 schrieb:


> Habs vorgeführt und Herr Liebe wusste scheinbar sofort wos herkam; Er hats dann auch behoben, und es is/war auch weg; Habe allerdings heute festgestellt, das in der linkskurve das Knacken noch auftritt; Allerdings ist das "Hauptknacken" weg; Denke das ich den Rest mit Hilfe von Rotwild auch wegbekomme.


wäre jetzt schön wenn du das ganze mehr im Detail erzählen könntest was es genau war, ich glaube mal nicht dass du das nicht ausplaudern darfst


----------



## Crusader (6. Oktober 2010)

Das wird so hinkommen. Evtl. ist das 2011er Rad ein paar Gramm, durch die Verwendung der Crank Brothers Teile und den Tricon LR, leichter, aber das kann nicht so viel ausmachen. 

VG


----------



## RW_Eddy (6. Oktober 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> ich vermute mal, da sich das 2011er X1 zum 10er Modell nur durch das Tapered Steuerrohr und um die 5mm mehr FW unterscheidet, das Gewicht annähernd das selbige ist wie 2010.



Hallo,

hast Du das Rahmengewicht 2010 parat ?

LG Eddy


----------



## Orakel (6. Oktober 2010)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast Du das Rahmengewicht 2010 parat ?
> 
> LG Eddy


laut Bike vom 1/10 2990gr. in Gr.L ohne Dämpfer, Dämpfer ist angegeben mit 313gr., kurz Überschlaga 3.303gr


----------



## at021971 (6. Oktober 2010)

ich frage mich nur, wie die Bike jeweils auf diese Dämpfergewichte kommen. Auf der Waage bringt es die 200 mm Variante des RP2 nur auf 245 g. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6786904&postcount=288

Und die zwei Befestigunsgschrauben werden es nur schwerlich auf 68 g (R.X1 => 313 g) bzw. 77 g (R.X2 = 322 g) bringen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (6. Oktober 2010)

****deleted****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mainbiker363 (7. Oktober 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> wäre jetzt schön wenn du das ganze mehr im Detail erzählen könntest was es genau war, ich glaube mal nicht dass du das nicht ausplaudern darfst



ich probiere es mal;

Das Knacken konnte ich Simulieren, indem ich irgendwo den "Lenkbereich" mit der rechrten Hand festhielt und gleichzeitig mit dem linken Arm auf den Sattel stark einfederte;

Herr Liebe hat die Gabel ausgebaut und mit einen zylindrischen Bolzen in das Oberrohr (Zugang über das Loch am Steuerrohr) einige Schläge reingeschlagen;

Durch das zu genaue Verarbeiten der Rohre zum Steuersatzrohr können im Einzelfall mal auftreten; (Aussage RW)

Das Hauptknacken ist auch weg; Das Knacken beim linksabbiegen versuche ich gerade mittels Leinöl wegzubekommen;

Halte Dich auf dem laufenden.

Matthäus


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2010)

Mal was vom neuen E1: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...start-plus-fotostrecke-vom-event.457935.2.htm


----------



## Srammer (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe gestern mit dem R.X2 die große Runde des Wasgau Marathon gefahren. Mein erster Ausflug. Und es war super. Schön ausgewogen. Bergab merkt man kein Verwinden. Man kann es wirklich krachen lassen. Das Rad bügelt alles weg. Bergan merkt man schon, daß man kein Racebike hat, aber das war eigentlich klar. Allerdings steigt das Rad auch an steilen Stücken nicht unangenehm. Ich konnte auch viele steilere Anstiege mit vollem Federweg fahren, hat mich echt überrascht.


----------



## Thomas1809 (10. Oktober 2010)

Srammer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gestern mit dem R.X2 die große Runde des Wasgau Marathon gefahren. Mein erster Ausflug. Und es war super. Schön ausgewogen. Bergab merkt man kein Verwinden. Man kann es wirklich krachen lassen. Das Rad bügelt alles weg. Bergan merkt man schon, daß man kein Racebike hat, aber das war eigentlich klar. Allerdings steigt das Rad auch an steilen Stücken nicht unangenehm. Ich konnte auch viele steilere Anstiege mit vollem Federweg fahren, hat mich echt überrascht.



Hallo,

Besser könnte ich meine Eindrücke vom R.X2 auch nicht beschreiben.
Wenn ich es mit meinem RFC.03 mit ALS Hinderbau vergleiche, würde ich sagen bergauf brauche ich mehr Kraft, aber bergab ist das R.X2 eine wucht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Corax1975 (10. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Fahreindrücke!
Da hat Rotwild mit dem X2 wieder einen richtigen Platzhirsch geschaffen!

P.S. Überlege immer mehr mir auch eines anzuschaffen!

Gruß


----------



## fraemisch (11. Oktober 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich abgefahren aus, hoffe auf Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht




war leider krank (mit Nebenhöhlen zu...) unn bin nicht gefahren...habe aber einen Freund gefragt wie es war:

nein  es war nicht optimal. Wir kamen an und mussten erfahren, dass 3 von 5 Liften  bereits zu hatten. Wir konnten die Runde also nicht fahren. Wir sind den Lift in  Leogang hoch und wollten einen Teil der Strecke fahren, mit deutlich mehr  Höhenmetern. Die Strecke ist aber langweilig, viel Abfahrt auf Schotterstraßen  und Teer, fiese steile Anstiege mit 25-30% Steigung, Uphill-Wurzeltrails  etc.

Zusammenfassung:  Es lohnt sich nicht, auch wenn alle Lifte offen sind ist ein Großteil der  Strecke öde und daher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, die Big5- Trails seinen versteckt und amn solle sie nur mit einem Guide fahren?


----------



## fraemisch (11. Oktober 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, die Big5- Trails seinen versteckt und amn solle sie nur mit einem Guide fahren?




Stimmt, es gibt ja schon zahlreiche Diskussionen, Fazit

Tour "Out of the box": Schotter, Teer , langweilig

Tour mit local Guide: macht Spass


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2010)

gut dass du darüber berichtet hast.
wäre der sache womöglich auch auf den leim gegangen!
danke


----------



## Mainbiker363 (11. Oktober 2010)

Herbst Impressionen:













War gestern mit meinen Rothirsch X1 am Frankenjura unterwegs. Die Bilder stammen von den Felsen bei Tiefenellern.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja, so langsam wird es Herbst und die Blätter fallen. 

Gestern war ich mit meinem R2 HT auf der Straße unterwegs. Ein Tour bei Adenau von www.radarena.de. Kleines Video gibt`s dazu:


Einen Berg fand ich gestern so gut, dass ich heute morgen da noch ein kleines Bergtraining gemacht habe. Der Col de Reifferscheid-West. Nette Abfahrt: 


Morgen früh geht`s erst mal für eine Woche nach Schenna bei Meran. Noch ein paar kleine Bike- und Wandertouren bevor es Winter wird. *Freu*


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2010)

oh sorry, 
schickes video, aber nicht thema straße!
davon bekomme ich pickel............


----------



## RCC03-Biker (12. Oktober 2010)

fraemisch schrieb:


> war leider krank (mit Nebenhöhlen zu...) unn bin nicht gefahren...habe aber einen Freund gefragt wie es war:
> 
> nein  es war nicht optimal. Wir kamen an und mussten erfahren, dass 3 von 5 Liften  bereits zu hatten. Wir konnten die Runde also nicht fahren. Wir sind den Lift in  Leogang hoch und wollten einen Teil der Strecke fahren, mit deutlich mehr  Höhenmetern. Die Strecke ist aber langweilig, viel Abfahrt auf Schotterstraßen  und Teer, fiese steile Anstiege mit 25-30% Steigung, Uphill-Wurzeltrails  etc.
> 
> Zusammenfassung:  Es lohnt sich nicht, auch wenn alle Lifte offen sind ist ein Großteil der  Strecke öde und daher nicht zu empfehlen.



Also wir waren letztes Jahr zum Big5 opening dort und sind sehr viele Trails gefahren. Ohne Guides. Man muss nur die Augen offen halten...


----------



## fraemisch (12. Oktober 2010)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Also wir waren letztes Jahr zum Big5 opening dort und sind sehr viele Trails gefahren. Ohne Guides. Man muss nur die Augen offen halten...



wie gesagt: ich selber war ja nicht und die Runde war ja wegen Liftschliessung nicht fahrbar und die Jungs haben sich nur in Leogang getummelt. Eventuell sind ja die anderen Strecken besser.

Aber anscheinend ist ja die normale Tour wirklich sehr schotter/teerlastig und man muss die Augen offen halten.

Wenn man dies aber nicht macht (Ich wäre z.b. davon ausgegangen, dass die offizielle Tour schon alle/viele Trails beeinhaltet) verpasst man sie halt.

Ich werde die Tour auf jeden Fall fahren , aber im Vorfeld ein ausführliches Kartenstudium machen...Man muss es halt dann im Vorfeld planen.


----------



## ecols (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo..

Ich bin seit kurzem auch begeisterter Wilderer. Hier mein 12-Ender.














Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## raven-666 (13. Oktober 2010)

wann gibt es bei rotwild bzw. händler einen abverkauf der 2010 rahmen bzw. bikes? 

wenn ein händler hier ist, bitte dringend melden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (13. Oktober 2010)

raven-666 schrieb:


> wann gibt es bei rotwild bzw. händler einen abverkauf der 2010 rahmen bzw. bikes?
> 
> wenn ein händler hier ist, bitte dringend melden!!




läuft doch schon, schau mal im Bikemarkt unter Rotwild. Schaltwerk bietet da feine Rotwild Bikes  & Teile an.

Einen organisierten Abverkauf wie bei Canyon gibt es nicht, musst halt mal direkt Händler ansprechen.


----------



## Vincy (13. Oktober 2010)

raven-666 schrieb:


> wann gibt es bei rotwild bzw. händler einen abverkauf der 2010 rahmen bzw. bikes?
> 
> wenn ein händler hier ist, bitte dringend melden!!


 
http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/?page=117


----------



## Orakel (13. Oktober 2010)

@ecols
schön geworden.
Nur ein KB, da ist die Richtung und das Einsatzgebiet vorgegeben.


----------



## Retrofan (13. Oktober 2010)

Ist das jetzt schon ein alter Hut oder ne Neuheut..... Habe zwar nirgends eine Pressemeldung etc. gefunden aber auf der neuen Canyonseite beim CF 8.0 steht Topeak Ergon Team! immer diese Vetternwirtschaft.


----------



## ecols (13. Oktober 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> @ecols
> schön geworden.
> Nur ein KB, da ist die Richtung und das Einsatzgebiet vorgegeben.



Naja das mit dem Kettenblatt seh ich ein bissl anders. Das Teil ist durchaus gut uphilltauglich, weil ich sowieso eher der Latscher bin.. Bisher konnte ich alle Anstiege gut bewältigen, ich hab hinten extra die große SRAM Kasette montiert. 

Lange Touren (> 50km) werdens aber wohl eher nicht werden, ist aber eh nicht meine Disziplin.


----------



## morei (14. Oktober 2010)

Retrofan schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt schon ein alter Hut oder ne Neuheut..... Habe zwar nirgends eine Pressemeldung etc. gefunden aber auf der neuen Canyonseite beim CF 8.0 steht Topeak Ergon Team! immer diese Vetternwirtschaft.



Althut


----------



## Retrofan (14. Oktober 2010)

Na dann........ hat Rotwild was neues?


----------



## wasp200 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Wilderer!

Ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Frage hier richtig!

Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach nem Tourenfully! Am liebsten wäre mir ein Federweg von 140mm aufwärts und dabei bin ich auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:

*Rotwild R.E1FS mit DHX Air 5.0 und Talas 150mm, Rest SLX bzw. DT-Laufräder (Ausstattung variabel)*

Modell ist dieses hier:
http://www.zweirad-probst.de/compone...t/re1_comp.jpg

Meine Frage: Kann man mit dem Teil/der Ausstattung noch halbwegs entspannt Touren fahren oder wird das dann eine TorTOUR??

Ein Hardtail für die "schnelle" Nummer habe ich schon, bin mir nur unsicher, ob das Teil nicht ein bischen too much ist für ne Tour oder werde ich bergab für die Mühen belohnt?

Preis so ca. 2500 

Der Händler hat mir gesagt bei Gr. 1,85cm und einer Schrittlänge von 85cm sollte mir Gr. Large passen?


----------



## morei (15. Oktober 2010)

Da kann dir der User SchrottRox sicher weiter helfen.
Wenn ich mir seine Urlaubsbilder so ansehe würde ich behaupten, dass es tourentauglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. Oktober 2010)

das R.E1 ist voll touren tauglich, damit machste nichts falsch.


----------



## at021971 (15. Oktober 2010)

wasp200 schrieb:


> ....Meine Frage: Kann man mit dem Teil/der Ausstattung noch halbwegs entspannt Touren fahren oder wird das dann eine TorTOUR??
> 
> Ein Hardtail für die "schnelle" Nummer habe ich schon, bin mir nur unsicher, ob das Teil nicht ein bischen too much ist für ne Tour oder werde ich bergab für die Mühen belohnt?
> 
> ...


 
In einem gewissen Rahmen sollte auch das R.E1 bei 175/150 mm Federweg tourentauglich sein. Die Touren, die SchrottRox hier veröffentlicht hat, bestätigen dieses. Der Fokus des R.E1 liegt aber wohl eher auf dem Bergab als dem Bergauf. 

Von der Größe her wäre Dir auf keinen Fall ein Rahmen in XL zu empfehlen. Dieser wäre bei Deiner Körpergröße viel zu groß. Deine Entscheidung sollte zwischen Größe M und L fallen. Liegt Dein Einsatzgebiet eher im technischen Downhill, könnte evtl. M eine Option sein. Müßtest Du aber unbedingt ausprobieren. Für mehr Uphill orientiertes und Tourenfahren, wäre auf jeden Fall L vorzuziehen.

Vom Preis her solltest Du auch mal dieses Angebot in Augenschein nehmen:
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...oducts/R.E1FS2010/SubProducts/R.E1FS2010-0002

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wasp200 (15. Oktober 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> In einem gewissen Rahmen sollte auch das R.E1 bei 175/150 mm Federweg tourentauglich sein. Die Touren, die SchrottRox hier veröffentlicht hat, bestätigen dieses. Der Fokus des R.E1 liegt aber wohl eher auf dem Bergab als dem Bergauf.
> 
> Von der Größe her wäre Dir auf keinen Fall ein Rahmen in XL zu empfehlen. Dieser wäre bei Deiner Körpergröße viel zu groß. Deine Entscheidung sollte zwischen Größe M und L fallen. Liegt Dein Einsatzgebiet eher im technischen Downhill, könnte evtl. M eine Option sein. Müßtest Du aber unbedingt ausprobieren. Für mehr Uphill orientiertes und Tourenfahren, wäre auf jeden Fall L vorzuziehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal ein Angebot ist auch noch teilweise bischen besser ausgestattet bzw. schenk sich net viel...

ist klar das ein 12kg AM mit 140mm Federweg besser bergauf geht! Bin mal eine Woche ein Ransom Probe gefahren = wenn das so bergauf geht wie das Ransom damals würde das schon reichen...

Na dann Gr. L = brauchs nicht so verspielt


----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2010)

Das R.E1 ist ja hinten variabel (150 oder 175mm, anderer Dämpferhub 50 oder 57mm). Wenn du da beides mit 150mm fährst ist es auch voll tourentauglich.
Die Gewichtsangabe von 13,6kg passt da aber nicht. Mit der angegebenen Ausstattung wird es locker über 14kg haben.
Evtl den LRS M2000 gegen einen leichteren M1600 eintauschen.


----------



## hhninja81 (15. Oktober 2010)

Retrofan schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt schon ein alter Hut oder ne Neuheut..... Habe zwar nirgends eine Pressemeldung etc. gefunden aber auf der neuen Canyonseite beim CF 8.0 steht Topeak Ergon Team! immer diese Vetternwirtschaft.



Ich kann da nur was vom "Ergon 24h Racing Team" lesen, das gibt es länger und läuft ,sehr erfolgreich, parallel... Nichts von Topeak Ergon Team! 
Falls ich zu blind bin, hätte ich gerne mal den Link.


----------



## TOM4 (15. Oktober 2010)

@wasp200: was hab ich dir gesagt! hier wird dir geholfen!!

herzlich willkommen!

gruß tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (15. Oktober 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das R.E1 ist ja hinten variabel (150 oder 175mm, anderer Dämpferhub 50 oder 57mm). Wenn du da beides mit 150mm fährst ist es auch voll tourentauglich.
> Die Gewichtsangabe von 13,6kg passt da aber nicht. Mit der angegebenen Ausstattung wird es locker über 14kg haben.
> Evtl den LRS M2000 gegen einen leichteren M1600 eintauschen.




Hallo zusammen,

als mein R.E1 wiegt mit DHX Air 14,2 und mit RP23 14,08Kg in Größe L
Habe aber einiges verändert zur Serie und denk das es eher Richtung 14,5 Kg geht mit Serienaustattung


----------



## Mainbiker363 (15. Oktober 2010)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Hallo Wilderer!
> 
> Ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Frage hier richtig!
> 
> ...




Hi,

habe mit meinen E1 letztes Jahr einen Alpencross von Oberstdorf nach Riva gefahren, und dies mit einen Gesamtgewicht von 16Kg. 

Konnte fast alles Bergauf fahren.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi wasp200,

also mein RE 1, ist zwar ein 2009er Modell, wiegt komplett Fahrfertig 14,6 kg. Bin damit zwar noch nicht "über" die Alpen, aber schon die eine oder andere Tour dort gefahren.
Kann mich den anderen Rotwilderern hier nur anschließen, ist "voll" tourentauglich, und macht dabei bergab super riesen Spaß! 
Auch wenn ich hinten "nur" 150mm und vorne 140mm Federweg habe.

Ich habe bei 1,78m auch nur einen "M" Rahmen genommen, obwohl ich eigentlich eher "L" brauche. Der kleinere Rahmen macht das Rad richtig handlich und auch von der Sitzposition entspannter. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## at021971 (16. Oktober 2010)

Retrofan schrieb:


> Na dann........ hat Rotwild was neues?


 
Noch mal was Neues zum Thema: In der aktuellen Mountainbike steht, dass sich neben Cube und Ghost auch Rotwild aus Worldcup Sponsoring zurückzieht. Zu der Meldung gibt es auch ein Interview mit Klaus Wachsmann vom Cube Marketing. Hier ein Auszug aus dem kurzen Interview mit den Beweggründen von Cube:......

_Mountainbike:_
_Ist der Profi-Bikesport kein attraktives Umfeld für Hersteller mehr ?_

_Cube:_
_Uns bringt es nichts, wenn wir gute Fahrer produzieren und der Bekanntheitsgrad bei den Radfahrern trotzdem niedrig ist. Sicherlich hilft das Engagement im Radsport auch beim Abverkauf des Produkts, jedoch wird über das Engagement speziell im Cross-Country-Worldcup viel zu wenig berichte!......_

Vielleicht hat es bei ADP ja ähnliche Überlegungen gegeben. Das ROI (Return on Investment) scheint da in keinem guten Verhältnis zu stehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## SchrottRox (16. Oktober 2010)

TOM4 schrieb:


> @wasp200: was hab ich dir gesagt! hier wird dir geholfen!!
> 
> herzlich willkommen!
> 
> gruß tom



Ich habe ihm auch schon eine PN geschrieben, mit meinen Erfahrungen...

Alle hier geposteten Antworten sind richtig!

Das Kataloggewicht haut mit Sicherheit nicht hin. Auch meines hat trotz vielen "Leichtbauteilen" knapp über 14 kg. Aber gut, bei mir machen sich letztlich die fetten Pedale und die FOX36 dafür verantwortlich. Im Vergleich zu meinem RFR03 mit 16 kg ist es ein Fliegengewicht

Zur Rahmengröße vielleicht noch...ich habe auch 85 cm Schritthöhe bei 178 Körperlänge und hätte gerne Rahmengröße M. Da Du die selbe Schrittlänge hast, aber größer bist, könntest Du beides nehmen. Tendenziell jedoch eher L. 

Mein Fazit: Voll Tourentauglich, wenn die Anstiege nicht zu steil werden


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Oktober 2010)

ich fahre zwar (noch) kein e1, aber mein derzeitiges 14,5kg Enduro fährt überall dort hoch, wo andere auch hoch fahren?


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
habe noch ein paar Rotwild bzw. Team TopeakErgon Teile im Bikemarkt.
Wäre doch schade wenn sie nicht an einem Hirschen montiert werden.


----------



## jenslindefb (19. Oktober 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe noch ein paar Rotwild bzw. Team TopeakErgon Teile im Bikemarkt.
> Wäre doch schade wenn sie nicht an einem Hirschen montiert werden.



Dazu passend hätte ich auch noch den Topeak Ergon Race Team Edition Rahmen (R.R2 Carbon Hardtail in M) mit passender Magura Durin 80mm Gabel (Lockout) und den Anbauteilen wie Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, etc. 
(siehe Album, bei Interesse einfach mailen, Preisvorstellung VHB für alles ca. VK minus 50% )

Jens


----------



## hhninja81 (22. Oktober 2010)

Nun ist es offiziell:

Rotwild und Team Topeak Ergon beenden Kooperation 
Nach fünf Jahren enger Zusammenarbeit im Mountainbike Rennsport und in der Entwicklung endet das Sponsoring von Rotwild im Team Topeak-Ergon zum Ende des Jahres 2010.

Der ganze Artikel....

http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...nd-team-topeak-ergon-beenden-kooperation.html


----------



## Thomas (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

